#xubuntu 2007-04-09
<mindblock> anyone else experiencing a slight perfomance decrease in xfce 4.4 from 4.3?
<Jester45> anyone here hate when companies have opensource software but also have a pro version
<crimsun> no, that's perfectly legit
<Jester45> i know its legit but i still hate it
<crimsun> I don't necessarily agree, but it is legit.
<crimsun> they have to make $, too.
<Jester45> limewire for example makes lots of money
<Jester45> yet the code is GPLed
<Jester45> http://www.info.com.ph/~cyberray/sponsor.html this fancy guy figured it out and if giving out free limeiwre pros
<Jester45> he has the beta version wich is nice
<Jester45> its very smart
<Jester45> anyone wanna see how my sister cooks
<tonyyarusso> Uh, maybe?  Why?
<Jester45>  /join #ubuntu
<maxamillion> Jester45: minus space?
<Jester45> typo
<maxamillion> rgr
<neuton> hello all
<maxamillion> hi hi
<neuton> I am new to XUbuntu
<maxamillion> neuton: welcome :)
<neuton> I was wondering how do I access my windows partition so I can listen to my music?
<neuton> Thank You Maxamillion
<maxamillion> neuton: mount it
<maxamillion> your welcome
<neuton> I tried to but it says it set to root only and can't access it?
<neuton> which program or command do I use to mount it to access it?
<maxamillion> neuton: sudo
<neuton> I went under disk-admin and enabled the partition but still can't get into them?
<maxamillion> !sudo | neuton
<ubotu> neuton: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<maxamillion> neuton: sudo basically means "admin with 'root privilages'"
<neuton> ok so I use sudo in a terminal,but what command do I use to mount the partition
<maxamillion> neuton: that all depends on where the partition is ... you might even have to add a path to /etc/fstab ....
<maxamillion> neuton: open a terminal and type "cat /etc/fstab" and then pastebin the results and we can go from there
<neuton> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<neuton> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<neuton> /dev/hdb1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<neuton> /dev/hdb5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<neuton> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<maxamillion> neuton: pastebin please
<maxamillion> neuton: next time you will be kicked for flood
<neuton> it looks like it doesnt show the other harddrive,I am using WinXP
<maxamillion> !pastebin | neuton
<ubotu> neuton: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neuton> ohh sry,how do I paste bin?
<neuton> oh ok TY
<maxamillion> neuton: no problem
<maxamillion> neuton: it doesn't appear to see the other partition .... uhmmm, just a moment
<neuton> when I use the pastebin,do I copy the url and paste it here for you guys to see?
<maxamillion> neuton: do "cat /proc/partitions" in the command line and see if there is a partition mentioned other than the ones in the /etc/fstab
<neuton> yes it shows my hda1
<neuton> I will paste it for u
<maxamillion> ok
<neuton> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14652/
<maxamillion> thanks
<neuton> np ty you
<maxamillion> neuton: ok, do "sudo mkdir /media/windowsPartition"
<neuton> ok
<maxamillion> neuton: and then do "sudo nano /etc/fstab" and add "/dev/hda1 /media/windowsPartition ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1" to the end of that file
<maxamillion> neuton: all that should be on one line
<neuton> are those commas or periods?
<maxamillion> neuton: then do ctrl+o to save, and ctrl+x to exit
<maxamillion> neuton: commas
<neuton> ok it gave me the fstab file and then I did the save and exit,but I only saw the old info there is that correct?
<neuton> do the changes show next time
<maxamillion> wait ... what?
<neuton> lol
<neuton> when I hit the enter after typing what you wrote,it shoed the fstab but only with the info from before it was not showing the changes to it
<maxamillion> neuton: that's probably just left over from when you did "cat /etc/fstab" in the terminal
<neuton> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14655/
<maxamillion> neuton: do "cat /etc/fstab" again to make sure your changes are there
<neuton> this might be easier to understand
<neuton> it is the fstab after I did what you suggested to do
<maxamillion> yeah, it shouldn't print the file after you edit it
<neuton> I did not use the " at all, did i HAVE TO USE THOSE ALSO
<neuton> sry for caps
<maxamillion> no, you didn't
<neuton> so no "
<maxamillion> no
<neuton> ok
<maxamillion> you sure you did ctrl+o to save it?
<neuton> yes,I will try it again
<maxamillion> neuton: ok
<neuton> if I am set to root I don't need to use the sudo before nano correct
<maxamillion> neuton: correct
<neuton> Maximillion, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14656/  this is what it looks like after I type the info you gave me and hit enter, this is showing before I save the changes
<neuton> when I hit ctrl 0 it only saves the first part then when I hit ctrl x it goes on to the next part like and
<maxamillion> neuton: yeah, you're not doing something right .... just do "mousepad /etc/fstab" and edit it in mousepad and save
<neuton> it is like it is saving it all in different files instead of the fstab one
<maxamillion> neuton: no, not ctrl+zero ... ctrl+o as in write "out"
<neuton> sry I meant to type O
<neuton> let me try the mousepad way then
<maxamillion> k
<neuton> it gave me a warning GTK-Warning can not open display
<neuton> I should of said that I installed this version from xubuntu live cd
<maxamillion> ok, do "gksu mousepad /etc/fstab"
<maxamillion> neuton: shouldn't matter how it was installed
<neuton> 1 sec brb
<maxamillion> k
<neuton> ok back
<neuton> sry my sister was being a pain lol
<neuton> the error says mousepad:5354
<neuton> then the error
<maxamillion> ....
<maxamillion> neuton: get out of root
<maxamillion> neuton: and then do "gksudo mousepad /etc/fstab"
<maxamillion> root in *buntu's generally causes problems
<neuton> ok I was doing it under root in the terminal
<neuton> ok now where do I place the info?
<maxamillion> just add it as its own line at the bottom of the file
<neuton> ok
<neuton> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14659/
<neuton> here is what it looks like now Max
<maxamillion> k
<maxamillion> neuton: now type "sudo mount /dev/hda1"
<neuton> under root
<maxamillion> neuton: no
<neuton> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14660/
<neuton> look at this
<maxamillion> ok, did you hit enter at the end of the line you wrote?
<maxamillion> apparently mount is looking for a carriage return and claims there isn't one, and thus probably isn't reading in the line that has information about the hda1
<neuton> ok let me fix it then
<maxamillion> k
<neuton> now it says it cant find dev/hda1 in fstab or mtab
<maxamillion> neuton: "sudo mount /dev/hda1/" ?
<neuton> ok no error now
<maxamillion> neuton: ok, now open thunar and click on file system and then navigate to /media/windowsPartition and everything should be there
<neuton> oh man you are a life saver ty so much
<neuton> now do you know how to add the flash player to firefox for certain websites :)
<neuton> I tried to install but it failed so I need to do a manual install
<maxamillion> neuton: www.ubuntuguide.org <-- its on there among alot of other things, just keep in mind that since that guide is for ubuntu which uses gnome, you won't have gedit installed and need to use mousepad in its place since mousepad is the default text editor for xfce and thus, xubuntu
<maxamillion> neuton: enjoy :)
<neuton> Again Thank You so much for the help and advice I appreciate it alot
<maxamillion> neuton: anytime, that's what we are here for :)
<BFTD> argh
<BFTD> none of you would happen to know the key stroke for getting into BIOS for an emonster would you?
<maxamillion> BFTD: either DEL or F2
<BFTD> it was F8
<maxamillion> that's strange ... F8 is normally windows safe mode
<BFTD> yes...quite
<BFTD> which screws everything up
<maxamillion> yeah, i would imagine so
<`Orum> there an easy way to build a custom linux kernel for xubuntu?
<maxamillion> `Orum: not any easier than on debian or ubuntu, but even that has plenty of documentation and shouldn't be hard
<`Orum> k...what packages do you need?
<maxamillion> `Orum: http://www.howtoforge.com/howto_linux_kernel_2.6_compile_debian
<`Orum> thanks :)
<j1mc> hello all. =)
<j1mc> Pumpernickel: you around?
<`Orum> where is the default xubuntu kernel config stored?
<crimsun> /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<`Orum> thx
<Chili> So I've just recently installed xubuntu, any good place to start to get all the media codecs and what not that I'll need?
<crimsun> !restricted > Chili
<Chili> Rhythmbox work on Xubuntu?
<OGDA> Chili, yes
<OGDA> hrm, well I got my E-monster up and running
<Chili> Okay, thanks.
<snarfer> Hi, I'm in the Xubntu livecd now. I was wondering if there were a way I can install Xubntu while in the livecd, but without ubiquity
<snarfer> ubiquity has iissues
<snarfer> Anyone?
<maxamillion> snarfer: there isn't an option on the live cd for package selection
<OGDA> click the "install" icon on the desktop?
<OGDA> oh i see
<Chili> Hmm, I downloaded a desktop theme, but I can't paste it in the themes directory, do I have to log in with root access or what...I'm completely new to this whole xubuntu thing.
<maxamillion> Chili: you have to create a .themes directory in your home dir and unpack themes there
<__Serge__> Hi
<__Serge__> i have a question...
<__Serge__> Which are the minimum requirements to have xubuntu on your pc?? (RAM, CPU, HD...)
<__Serge__> ?
<__Serge__> please?
<maxamillion> __Serge__: http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<Chili> Maxamillion: could I not just paste the them into /usr/share/themes?
<Chili> Hmm, sorry max, could I not just paste it to /usr/share/themes?
<maxamillion> Chili: uhmmm... yeah, that'll work too but you will have to do it as a sudo user
<Chili> yeah, sudo thunar right?
<maxamillion> Chili: gksudo thunar
<Chili> whats the gk? O.o
<maxamillion> Chili: if you are going to launch a gui application with sudo privilages, use gksudo instead of sudo
<maxamillion> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Chili> okay, maybe thats why my UI pref just froze?
<Chili> haha
<maxamillion> Chili: possibly ... not sure
<__Serge__> Can i have winXP and wubuntu in the same pc?
<maxamillion> __Serge__: yeah, without a problem
<__Serge__> how do i do that if i already have winXP on the computer?
<Chili> Btw, thanks max, I didn't know about the gksudo thing.
<Chili> You can use gparted to partition the drive, works like magic.
<maxamillion> !dualboot | __Serge__
<ubotu> __Serge__: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<maxamillion> ....?
<ubotu> Yum!
<maxamillion> lol ... lag
<__Serge__> all rite.... thx for the info
<__Serge__> : )
<maxamillion> anytime :)
<Chili> Anyway to end a process w/o knowing what its name is in the process manager?
<Chili> If its froze that is.
<maxamillion> Chili: is it graphical?
<Chili> yeah
<__Serge__> 1 more thing
<__Serge__> do i have to use some tool first? like magit partition?
<__Serge__> or xubuntu is eniugh?
<__Serge__> enough
<maxamillion> Chili: just use ctrl+alt+esc ... that does what they call "xkill", it will make your cursor a skull and cross bones and then you just click on what you want to kill
<Chili> thanks.
<maxamillion> __Serge__: the installer has a partitioner in it
<maxamillion> Chili: np
<__Serge__> nice...
<__Serge__> and...
<__Serge__> you know
<__Serge__> this is my first (well, my second) aproachig to linux and ubuntu
<__Serge__> i'd like to know
<__Serge__> those squares at the right-down corner...
<__Serge__> what does they mean?
<__Serge__> what do they represent?
<maxamillion> __Serge__: those are "virtual desktops" ... open some applications and then click on one of the squares to the right, everything will disappear ... then click back on the one on the far right
<maxamillion> __Serge__: or you can do ctrl+right-arrow ... or ctrl+left-arrow
<coldsteal> i cannot 6.10 live cd to boot
<coldsteal> it does evrything but it never loads xfce
<coldsteal> evan in safe graphics mode
<maxamillion> coldsteal: ah, sounds like your X server died ... you have a nvidia graphics card?
<coldsteal> im on a laptop
<__Serge__> oh... nice
<maxamillion> coldsteal: oh ... even in safe graphics mode?
<maxamillion> __Serge__: :)
<coldsteal> ya it wont work in safe grafixs mode eather
<__Serge__> you know, my first aproaching to linux was with ubuntu 5.04... i HATED IT
<corevette_> coldsteal have you tried the alt cd?
<maxamillion> __Serge__: we have come a long way since
<__Serge__> is xubuntu easier to install? easier to use?
<coldsteal> alt cd?
<maxamillion> __Serge__: depends on what you want from a desktop environment
<coldsteal> __Serge__: xubuntu is just with xfce
<maxamillion> __Serge__: some users find kubuntu easier than ubunutu, otherse find the opposite .. and then those of us who prefer xubuntu
<maxamillion> coldsteal: not entirely, but thats the base idea
<coldsteal> __Serge__: xfce is faster than kde for shure
<coldsteal> i have a dapperdrake server install cd
<__Serge__> what i want is a OS that, for example, recognize the there are 2 USB ports on the pc (ubuntu 5.04 didn't...)
<coldsteal> its the lamp one
<maxamillion> __Serge__: both xubuntu and ubuntu will do that flawlessly
<coldsteal> __Serge__: 5.04 was a while ago
<maxamillion> yeah ... loooong while, ALOT has happened since then
<coldsteal> like new kernels
<__Serge__> it's very nice to hear (i mean, read) that... : )
<corevette_> does xubuntu have an alt cd?
<coldsteal> __Serge__: i have my sister using xubuntu
<__Serge__> lol...
<coldsteal> __Serge__: she loves it
<__Serge__> i have another question
<maxamillion> corevette_: yes
<coldsteal> whats an alt cd?
<coldsteal> alternitave cd
<coldsteal> ?
<maxamillion> corevette_: www.xubuntu.org/get
<__Serge__> someone told me that ubuntu uses .deb instead of .exe... it's true?
<coldsteal> whats the diff
<coldsteal> lol __Serge__ yes
<coldsteal> its linux
<coldsteal> its based on debian
<maxamillion> coldsteal: its a text based installation cd, for machines without the power for the live cd install or just for people who prefer a little more control over the installation process
<coldsteal> exe is for windows
<__Serge__> then how do i install programs with .exe??? like winamp??
<coldsteal> u dont
<coldsteal> u can do thingng like wine
<coldsteal> but there are alternatives to windows apps
<__Serge__> and if i compile a program in gcc... it will generate a .deb?
<maxamillion> __Serge__: no
<corevette_> coldsteal: when i installed ubuntu for the first time, the main cd would not boot up...so downloaded/installed using the alt cd and it worked
<coldsteal> no
<__Serge__> then what will happen?
<coldsteal> u get a compiled app
<maxamillion> __Serge__: it will generate a linux ELF binary files
<coldsteal> lol then u can exicut it
<maxamillion> file*
<__Serge__> ELF?????????????
<corevette_> coldsteal: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/xubuntu/6.10/release/  about halfway down (this is for edgy assuming you want that)
<maxamillion> !elf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<__Serge__> that's new for me... : p
<maxamillion> bah!
<Chili> So, I just came to the realization that I love xubuntu.
<maxamillion> __Serge__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executable_and_Linkable_Format
<__Serge__> so, if i make teh famous "hello world" program in xubuntu...
<__Serge__> i will get, for example, hello.elf?
<maxamillion> __Serge__: no
<coldsteal> hello.c or .o
<coldsteal> i dont remember
<maxamillion> __Serge__: you will just get hello
<easye> hello all
<maxamillion> __Serge__: and hello will be executable
<maxamillion> easye: hello
<__Serge__> aaahhh... i see...
<__Serge__> ok, i got it...
<__Serge__> another thing
<easye> I got a problem, and Im not afraid to state it
<__Serge__> what about xubuntu and viruses?
<__Serge__> it is true that linux is invulnerable?
<easye> xubuntu, the desktop has no group select feature! is this normal?
<coldsteal> __Serge__: no thing is invulnerable
<__Serge__> you're right
<__Serge__> but i mean
<coldsteal> it all depend on ur services
<__Serge__> at least more invunerable that windows?
<__Serge__> than
<coldsteal> such as if u run a vunerable apache
<coldsteal> hell ya it way more secure than windows
<easye> you can hit the weak point for massive damage
<__Serge__> the question is: if i use xubuntu, do i need an antivirus?
<maxamillion> __Serge__: no, you don't
<coldsteal> nno proby not
<__Serge__> really???
<__Serge__> coooool!!
<coldsteal> i dont have it on any machines
<maxamillion> __Serge__: you might want a firewall, but you just install "firestarter" from synaptic
<coldsteal> u can if u want tho
<easye> all you need, is to make fun of people who run windows, thats the only real maintenence
* maxamillion has only ever heard of 1 anti-virus application for linux
<maxamillion> easye: lol
<__Serge__> LOL... : p
<easye> have you guys seen this planet earth show
<__Serge__> but u said linux is not invulnerable... then, there are viruses that can affect it?
<maxamillion> well that and you have to install beryl or compiz if atleast for nothing else to make the Vista noobs realize how old and unoriginal their $400 OS is
<easye> its on discovery channel right now, and its freaking awesome
<tonyyarusso> !virus | __Serge__
<ubotu> __Serge__: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<maxamillion> __Serge__: no, nobody writes viruses for it
<coldsteal> http://vfat.org/~tmp/full-network.html
<coldsteal> look at that __Serge__
<__Serge__> okay
<coldsteal> thats my internal network
<maxamillion> __Serge__: vulnerability isn't about viruses explicitly, it generally has more to do with hackers
<__Serge__> ahhh... hackers, yeah...
<coldsteal> 192.168.1.3 is freebsd
<maxamillion> coldsteal: nice! :)
<__Serge__> but i don't care if someone looks my HD...
<livinded> them evil hackers are the cause of all out problems
<maxamillion> __Serge__: yeah, me either ... i don't have anything that important
<easye> for anyone who uses xubuntu: does the desktop normally have a group select feature? Because I can only click on single objects on the desktop
<coldsteal> lol yes livinded
<__Serge__> so, i only need a firewall then..
<__Serge__> and not an antivirus
<coldsteal> ya
<tonyyarusso> easye: ctrl-click?
<__Serge__> right?
<coldsteal> basickly
<Pumpernickel> easye: It's kind of limited that way.
<tonyyarusso> !firewall | __Serge__
<ubotu> __Serge__: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<maxamillion> easye: you can select more than 1 with shift or ctrl keys ... but not click and drag with the mouse
<coldsteal> or u can use shorewall
<coldsteal> i like shorewall
<livinded> maxamillion and __Serge__ I hate to break it to you, but I don't think hackers are interested in your kiddy pr0n they care more about using your boxes as proxies, storage, or to launch attacks
<easye> hmm.. is that a resource saving feature of XFCE?
<__Serge__> shorewall? whats that?
* mode/#xubuntu [+o maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<easye> thanks though, I keep thinking Its broken.
<coldsteal> its a front end to iptales
<coldsteal> *iptables
* livinded was kicked off #xubuntu by maxamillion (mention of kiddy porn will not be tollerated in my channel, we keep things family friendly... thank you)
* mode/#xubuntu [-o maxamillion]  by maxamillion
<Pumpernickel> livinded: Yeh.  The real profitability in hacks is advertisment or revenue generation through phishing.
<maxamillion> Pumpernickel: sorry ... i just kicked him
<Pumpernickel> maxamillion: That's okay - I just got here, so I dunno what he's been doing.
<coldsteal> maxamillion: y did u kick him?
<__Serge__> but what is a shorewall?
<maxamillion> Pumpernickel: he should be back, i didn't ban ... just don't like the talk or incinuation of kiddy port on users hard drives
<maxamillion> __Serge__: you should google it :)
<Chili> Argh, rhythmbox isn't recognizing my external with all my music on it, any ideas on how to solve?
<__Serge__> lol... ok...
<__Serge__> so, finally
<__Serge__> if i use xubuntu
<__Serge__> i don't need antivirus nor firewall?
<__Serge__> (firewall is included... right?
<maxamillion> __Serge__: firewalls i recommend, antivirus would be pointless
<coldsteal> atleast have a firewall
<__Serge__> )
<livinded> __Serge__: you don't need an anti-virus or firewall on windows either
<__Serge__> ok, which firewall 4 xubuntu do u recommend?
<coldsteal> ya most of my boxes dont evan have x
<livinded> iptables
<maxamillion> __Serge__: technically, yes it is installed but not configured ... i recommend installing "firestarter", its a gui for configuring the iptables
<__Serge__> what is iptables???
<Pumpernickel> maxamillion: Yeh.  We're not here to promote illegitimate or illegal uses of Xubuntu.
<livinded> a firewall...
<Pumpernickel> Or, really, any OS in general.
<__Serge__> (sorry, im a newbie... : )
<coldsteal> __Serge__: wikipedia teatches allot so does google
<livinded> so do man pages...
<maxamillion> Pumpernickel: ;)
<__Serge__> lol... ok, i'll investigate...
<coldsteal> yes "man cmd"
<Chili> Any idea how to get rhythmbox to recognize my external?
<maxamillion> Pumpernickel: did you hear that jim had a dream you hacked his file server?
<Pumpernickel> uh, no....
<Pumpernickel> I didn't, anyway, so that's cool.
<Pumpernickel> What happened, though?
<maxamillion> Pumpernickel: apparently you owned his file server in his dream and then he woke up in his dream and checked his logs and there were traces of you owning it .... he said it freaked him out when he actually woke up
<Pumpernickel> wow
<x2180[laptop] > O.o
<maxamillion> yeah ... thought it was funny myself
<x2180[laptop] > was it a windows box?
<Pumpernickel> Yeh, hacking isn't really my thing.
<Pumpernickel> I don't have the attention span for it.
<Pumpernickel> (It takes a lot of effort to hack a Linux box of any variety, unless it's a honeypot.)
<maxamillion> Pumpernickel: lol, me either .... actually my attention span problem is more or less why i learned python ... quick code and boom, you're off to doing constructive things :)
<maxamillion> that and i'm generally lazy
<Pumpernickel> heh, that's why I learned Bash :D
<x2180[laptop] > hah
<livinded> Pumpernickel: not really, is depends on what you want to do, and how much access you have, how it's configured, and if it's admin has any sense of security
<Pumpernickel> A couple lines of script and I've just earned my pay for the day. :)
<maxamillion> bash is good to automate tasks, but i don't do much more with it then that
<maxamillion> lol
<Pumpernickel> livinded: True... but I work as a web dude, so my requirements from scripting are fairly simple.
<maxamillion> yeah my boss is in the process of learning perl so he can ultimately be lazy
<easye> new question: where can i change the keyboard map settings. I checked all the obvious places, but the quote key is messed up
<livinded> Pumpernickel: I was talking about the hacking, not scripting
<easye> basically, I have to hit the quote key twice for it to display a character
<maxamillion> !keyboard | easye
<ubotu> easye: To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<easye> thanks
<Pumpernickel> livinded: That's a completely different league.  For hacking... it would take me a couple weeks, at least, to get going, and I wouldn't even want to start.
<livinded> Pumpernickel: you're a web guy, I assume you realize how simple some web attacks can be
<Pumpernickel> It's too economically unviable for someone in a developped country.  A couple lawsuits or three, and you're undone for life.
<x2180[laptop] > as if people get sued or hacking
<x2180[laptop] > well maybe when they do something insanely stupid, but still
<Pumpernickel> livinded: Yeh.  Mostly SQL injection, which isn't my job, but yeh.. I know how dangerous offering various internet services can be.
<livinded> x2180[laptop] : you don't get sued, you get 4chan party vaned
<maxamillion> there's more money in being constructive than there is in being destructive ...
<x2180[laptop] > lol
<x2180[laptop] > there's money in both actually
<livinded> maxamillion: I don't know pentesting and consultation can bring in quite a bit of money
<x2180[laptop] > otherwise nobody would do neither
<maxamillion> and as soon as i get out of college i am looking to make money :)
<Pumpernickel> maxamillion: Exactly.  It's easier to help my Uni than to hack some random corporation with lawyers on the payroll.
<easye> what does this mean  !keyboard
<Chili> So I thought I grabbed all the codecs that I needed...evidentally not...my vlc player has no sound and with avi's no video, where can I grab those codecs?
<Pumpernickel> Chili: Depends on the codecs.  What's the format?
<maxamillion> livinded: yeah, actually that is very true now that you mention it ... there was a guy who came and did a presentation in one of my classes about digital forensics .... dude made $450k a year
<__Serge__> i almost forgot
<Chili> Um, mp3, avi, wmv
<Chili> So on and so forth.
<Chili> Rhythmbox doesn't seem to be working either.
<__Serge__> if a have 2 OS on one computer: can i access ALL the files with each one?
<x2180[laptop] > Chili: install win32codecs
<__Serge__> or each other files?
<maxamillion> easye: the '!' tells the bot i am talking to it and keyboard says "i want the info related to 'keyboard'" and | <username>" means "tell <username> the info"
<livinded> as a programmer you'd be lucky to land a job making over $100k/year
<easye> thanks. oh, its an irc command. gotcha
<easye> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<__Serge__> ?
<__Serge__> if a have 2 OS on one computer: can i access ALL the files on the HD with each one?
<Pumpernickel> maxamillion: Forensics is a wicked job if you can get into it.  Governments pay typical governmetn inflated amounts of money for data, if you have the skills to get it.
<__Serge__> or each other files?
<maxamillion> __Serge__: access? .. yes, you will need to install an application on windows to access the files on linux and on linux you can access the files on windows you will need to install extra software to be able to manipulate the files on windows
<easye> neato
<Pumpernickel> s/governmetn/government/
<x2180[laptop] > __Serge__: yeah
<__Serge__> but how?
<x2180[laptop] > it's easier to do from linux than it is from windows, if that's what you're using
<__Serge__> yeah, i'll have winXP and xubuntu
<x2180[laptop] > if you're in linux, just mount your windows partition
<livinded> x2180[laptop] : not really, as long as you're using ext2 or 3 it's no more difficult on windows than on linux
<maxamillion> Pumpernickel: my university has a really good digital forensics department, but i looked at the course plan and its too much cyber law and now enough coding ... so i am going to shoot for a masters in comp sci instead of df
<livinded> all you do is grab the driver and install
<x2180[laptop] > livinded: in linux, it's just a mount command
<x2180[laptop] > in windows, you have to install a driver first
<x2180[laptop] > 1 step is easier than 2, heh
<livinded> x2180[laptop] : assuming you have ntfs support enabled
<__Serge__> ok.
<__Serge__> : )
<maxamillion> well ... now we are getting into "how do we define 'ease'"
<x2180[laptop] > heh
<maxamillion> livinded: xubuntu has it enabled by default
<Pumpernickel> maxamillion: That's a good choice.  If you focus too much on the law aspect, you're likely to end up doing very little computer time, which isn't very fun in itself.
<Pumpernickel> Better to be the guy solving all the technical problems.  It's more entertaining. :)
<x2180[laptop] > i'm progressively losing faith in the computer science major :(
<maxamillion> Pumpernickel: yeah, i heard the presentation from that guy and was like "i wanna make that kind of money" and then read the course plan for the masters and i kinda thought to myself i would rather not
<easye> yayyy... this IRC channels solves all my problems real quicklike
<maxamillion> x2180[laptop] : how so?
<maxamillion> easye: we try :)
<x2180[laptop] > maxamillion: because, i've met a lot of people with the degree and they don't know anything
<easye> i didn't even know gaim had IRC support built-in. this is much easier
<x2180[laptop] > like, seriously.. they've never heard of anything other than c# and .net and whatnot
<Pumpernickel> maxamillion: Plus, if you learn the technical aspects, you can work in any legal jurisdiction. :)
<livinded> easye: shhhh, you can't use gaim anymore, it's called pidgin
<easye> oh yea, so funny
<easye> and so dumb
<x2180[laptop] > lol, speaking of legal stuffs :P
<Pumpernickel> Legal trademark issues.
<easye> seriously though, everyone should watch planet earth on the discovery channel right now
<Pumpernickel> AIM has to guard their trademark on the 'AIM' name, otherwise they lose any legal claim on it.
<livinded> I really wish I applied to work on reversing myspace im for pigdin in SoC
<x2180[laptop] > planet earth is awesome
<maxamillion> Pumpernickel: yeah .. legal jargan can be learned later, technical experience is something i would rather not pass up
<x2180[laptop] > aim needs to fold.. they're no longer needed
<x2180[laptop] > nobody uses dial up anymore, especially for what they charge
<maxamillion> x2180[laptop] : you mean AOL?
<x2180[laptop] > yeah, heh
<Chili> Well, I'm not sure if you can give this out, but I've been looking all over for the win32 codecs, can't find them on google, you guys know where they are?
<maxamillion> what people need to realize is that jabber has already successfully bridged all networks, but nobody is using it
<livinded> x2180[laptop] : plenty of people use dialup
<Pumpernickel> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Pumpernickel> Chili: ^^
<maxamillion> :)
<Chili> Thanks.
<x2180[laptop] > livinded: yes, but not for like $30
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<maxamillion> i like to reward to bot when it has done well
<Pumpernickel> maxamillion: If you have both, though, corporations like IBM will be begging you for your time.  Begging, as in paying, of course.
<tonyyarusso> x2180[laptop] : Yeah, they do
<x2180[laptop] > why?
<Pumpernickel> And that is a very profitable and interesting job. :)
<tonyyarusso> x2180[laptop] : Because not everywhere has cheap broadband
<x2180[laptop] > tonyyarusso: why would anyone pay more than like $10 for dialup though?
<tonyyarusso> x2180[laptop] : Because they want internet access?
<x2180[laptop] > so, they don't need to pay more for one ISP when others are cheaper?
<tonyyarusso> Not everywhere gets a choice.
<x2180[laptop] > you have a lot of choices with dialup though
<tonyyarusso> Depends where you are.
<x2180[laptop] > moreso than broadband obviously
<maxamillion> Pumpernickel: oh yeah .... my real goal is to one day find myself in a position to get a job offer from google, but that will never happen ... they draft top graduates and phd's from the top universities on the globe ... and i'm neither and not at a top uni, i slacked in high school and i'm too lazy for the work load of places like that
<tonyyarusso> Not everywhere even has one choice for dialup at all.
<tonyyarusso> There are, believe it or not, un-internetified households and countries.
<x2180[laptop] > tonyyarusso: that's still not enough to finance aol
<x2180[laptop] > and i know that internet access is limited, i wasn't born yesterday
<x2180[laptop] > but my point was that aol charges like $30 no matter what for dialup access
<Chili> Alright, I hate to say this, but I have no idea how to install any of these codecs....you have to add a repository source, I have no idea how to do that.
<x2180[laptop] > even when there's dialup competitors in the same area
<x2180[laptop] > that are like $10
<x2180[laptop] > or whatever
<Pumpernickel> maxamillion: Yeh, same here.  I plan on finding unique, low-level programming jobs with specific requirements.  The kind of thing that actually hasn't been done before... there's surprisingly little of that.
<Pumpernickel> Most programming problems have been solved for at least 40-50 years. >_<
<maxamillion> Pumpernickel: oh yeah ... i agree, i figure i will end up coding java for a living
<Chili> Can anyone help me out on how to add a repository source?
<maxamillion> Pumpernickel: for some reason, businesses want java apps .... so i will do it for them and then code python for fun .... or just code python in jython and compile down to a .jar and make money for fun :)
<livinded> Pumpernickel: except for the fact that the world is filled with lots of bad programmers
<x2180[laptop] > somebody should mix java and flash.. and call it flava
<maxamillion> x2180[laptop] : lol ... accept adobe would never let anyone near it .... its not going to be available in the feisty repos because of the new license
<x2180[laptop] > heh
<x2180[laptop] > it'd still be cool to have a programming language called 'flava'
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> x2180[laptop] : i'll make one up for ya ;)
<x2180[laptop] > or name it after condiments
<x2180[laptop] > like 'ketchup and mustard'
<maxamillion> x2180[laptop] : i am taking a compiler theory class this semester, i could even write a compiler for ya ... or an interpreter if you prefer
<livinded> meh, not having flash included in the repos isn't a big loss
<x2180[laptop] > hehe
<x2180[laptop] > livinded: seriously
<livinded> most flash content isn't worth having anyways
* maxamillion is totally kidding... way too lazy to do all that without getting paid or getting a grade
<Pumpernickel> livinded: Oooooh, yeah.  www.thedailywtf.com has an unlimited supply of 'how not tos'. :-)
<x2180[laptop] > maxamillion: heh, obviously :P
* x2180[laptop]  was kidding too
<maxamillion> livinded: flash does annoy me ... i use gnash though
<maxamillion> livinded: just for basic use of sites that have something worthwhile
<livinded> I think I have flash player 9 installed
<livinded> I remember grabbing the rpm when adobe released it but I don't remember if I ever installed it
<Chili> So, I fix one problem, only to have my sound break.
<maxamillion> Chili: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#General_Notes <--scroll down to "Installing Additional Software", it will tell you how to add repors
<maxamillion> repositories*
<McBeardy> what is the hotkey to send a program to another desktop?
<McBeardy> !hotkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> McBeardy: not sure .. never tried such a thing
<McBeardy> ah
<McBeardy> right clicking on the program on the kicker works
<coldsteal> so if i install a text based system
<coldsteal> can i just do aptitude install xfce-base
<Chili> Has anyone had any luck getting a Soundblaster Live! card working with xubuntu?
<crimsun> sure, what's the issue?
<Chili> Well, I've made sure everything is turned up, everything is unmuted, I've went through all the guides I could find, but nothing.
<crimsun> pastebin the requested info from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems , then tell me the url
<Chili> kk, sec
<coldsteal> so if i install a text based system can i just do aptitude install xfce-base
<Chili> Crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14675/
<hyper_ch> hiho
<Chili> crimsun: will that work?
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: what are you trying to do?
<coldsteal> im installing xubuntu with out a gui
<coldsteal> from the alt cd
<crimsun> Chili: yes, give me a sec, please
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: use the server cd
<Chili> kk
<coldsteal> im doing the "text based system"
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: why the server cd
<hyper_ch> even text instayll will add the gui...
<coldsteal> really
<hyper_ch> because that one does not install the gui
<coldsteal> lol wtf
<hyper_ch> text install on alternate is not the fancy graphics you get on the live cd but it's still "graphical"
<crimsun> Chili: that's simple.  echo options snd-intel8x0 index=-2 |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<hyper_ch> the alternate installs normally better than the desktop one
<coldsteal> ya its with ncurses
<hyper_ch> but why do you want *buntu but without gui?
<coldsteal> so with the alt cd is there a server option
<hyper_ch> no
<coldsteal> well its cuz my lapto sucks ass
<coldsteal> and i need to bypass the whole gui install
<coldsteal> and i would like just xfce base or something
<hyper_ch> in the end you do want a gui?
<coldsteal> yes
<crimsun> just install x-window-system-core and xfce4
<hyper_ch> well, 64mb ram are needed to run xubuntu with its default gui
<crimsun> (you'll need universe enabled)
<hyper_ch> 128 at least recommended
<hyper_ch> or you could try ubuntulite
<coldsteal> well its just for the install
<coldsteal> whats ubuntutulite
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: if you don't want xubuntu-desktop then you have to use the server cd
<hyper_ch> it's an unoffical branch yet
<hyper_ch> let me get the thread
<coldsteal> i want a gui im just saying for install
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: then you can use the alternate install :)
<coldsteal> what does the "text base install" do
<crimsun> it installs ubuntu-minimal.
<coldsteal> sweet
<coldsteal> so what wont it have lol
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98233
<crimsun> (ubuntu-minimal is common for all of Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Xubuntu, Ichthux, Ubuntu Server, ...)
<hyper_ch> finally: 122942324736 bytes (123 GB) copied, 58154 seconds, 2.1 MB/s
<coldsteal> it still installs a gui tho
<crimsun> ubuntu-minimal doesn't.
<Chili> crimsun: brb
<coldsteal> ok
<coldsteal> and once i get that i can just aptitude what ever i want
<coldsteal> like a gui
<crimsun> yes, I listed the two metapackages above
<coldsteal> can i install ubuntu like you would do gentoo
<coldsteal> as in from a live cd
<posingaspopular> coldsteal: yes
<crimsun> sure, use the desktop cd
<coldsteal> i cant get the desktop cd to work
<coldsteal> im in a diff cd right now
<coldsteal> im in knoppix
<Chili> crimsun: okay, back.
<posingaspopular> coldsteal: download the .iso for the alternate cd, i have a whole pack of cds sent to me via shipit to install ubuntu,or in case i need an OS quickly and i dont have time for an install
<coldsteal> ya i have the iso
<coldsteal> whats ur point ik i have to burn it
<coldsteal> but i dont have cds
<coldsteal> and im not going to buy one
<coldsteal> so can i do like a stage 3
<posingaspopular> coldsteal: there is a way to install ubuntu from an OS, but i think the software is beta and its for windows.... what is a stage 3?
<coldsteal> its for gentoo
<coldsteal> u download 2 files
<coldsteal> and u compile ur kernel
<posingaspopular> coldsteal: i dont think so, that would be a nice feature though
<coldsteal> well all i need is like /
<coldsteal> and then grab the current kernel that the cd installs
<coldsteal> and install grub
<coldsteal> and aptitude
<coldsteal> lol maybe ill just rsync this laptop with my other install
<hyper_ch> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<coldsteal> y r those ssh?
<coldsteal> *ssl
<hyper_ch> why not
<coldsteal> lol idk
<coldsteal> lol exactly what i need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<Chili> crimsun: I hate to push you or anything, but its late and I need to hit the hay soon, how long will this take?
<crimsun> Chili: didn't you make the change I told you to?
<coldsteal> me?
<crimsun> coldsteal: notice to whom I addressed it.
<coldsteal> lol o
<Chili> crimsun: I saw no changes.
<Chili> crimsun: I rebooted at one point, but I said brb, maybe you told me during that? O.o
<crimsun> Chili: did you execute this?  ->  03:20 < crimsun> Chili: that's simple.  echo options snd-intel8x0 index=-2 |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Chili> crimsun: No.
<crimsun> ...
<crimsun> Chili: that was a full 8 minutes before you said "brb", BTW
<Chili> crimsun: Oh! Found it! hold on.
<hyper_ch> so, 2 encrpyted drives setup :)
<Chili> crimsun: Hmm, that didn't seem to work.
<crimsun> Chili: have you rebooted after executing the "echo ..." command?
<crimsun> Chili: note the entire command continues through "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base"
<tripppy> linux-mce possible on xubuntu 6.10?
<Chili>  echo options snd-intel8x0 index=-2 |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base correct?
<crimsun> Chili: correct
<Chili> Crimsun: let me reboot.
<crimsun> tripppy: with some legwork, sure
<tripppy> is there a linux-mce etxisting build with ubuntu? on a DVD?
<posingaspopular> tripppy: what is mce?
<tripppy> mediacentreedition
<posingaspopular> no clue what that means
<Chili> Crimsun: I'm going to go ahead and bow down before you if thats okay?
<crimsun> no need, just go to sleep
<Chili> crimsun: haha, thanks, goodnight.
<hyper_ch> tripppy: why should there be one?
<Chili> crimsun: btw, I might be back tommorow so you can help me set up some of my video drivers O.o
<Chili> and codecs
<hyper_ch> !restricted | Chili
<ubotu> Chili: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hyper_ch> Chili: or use vlc... that can play almost anything
<coldsteal> is there a way i can reload the partitopn tabe without rebooting
<crimsun> not safely - i.e., without possible data loss
<crimsun> if you've changed it, that is
<coldsteal> it a fresh partition
<coldsteal> 1 hdd
<coldsteal> its hda
<coldsteal> i wiped it
<coldsteal> and created a swap and linux partiton
<coldsteal> #82 and #83
<coldsteal> crimsun: so could you help me?
<crimsun> coldsteal: with what do you need assistance?
<coldsteal> reloaing the partition table
<crimsun> why do you need to reload it?
<crimsun> whatever's necessary will be done by the partitioner in the installer
<coldsteal> fdisk
<coldsteal> and i cant mount the new partition
<coldsteal> mount thinks its still swap
<crimsun> of course you can't mount it yet if you haven't created a filesystem type
<crimsun> aka "formatting" in the DOS/Windows sense
<coldsteal> i need to do mkfss.ext3
<coldsteal> id how to do ext3 with fdisk
<crimsun> that would be best - or just use the installer
<crimsun> you don't do anything with a filesystem type in fdisk
<coldsteal> okay so how can i format it
<coldsteal> without mounting it
<coldsteal> cuz i cant mount it
<crimsun> mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hda# , where # is the partition number
<coldsteal> ok
<coldsteal> it thinks its mounted
<coldsteal> brb ill just reboot
<khvn> yo everybody
<khvn> i'm using nvidia beta drivers+beryl on my ubuntu
<khvn> (strangely enough it works amazing even with ye olde geforce2 of mine:)
<khvn> i've got a problem running fullscreen gl applications (or even any fullscreen applications) when beryl is on
<khvn> i've tried xlaunch (http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-483004-start-150-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html), followed all the steps described in the first post there, but it doesn't work
<khvn> is anything in this script needs to be changed specificly for xubuntu?
<lerox> cd rom can't eject
<coldsteal> how do i find my driver for my disk drive
<coldsteal> how do i find the driver for my disk drive?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: online?
<hyper_ch> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coldsteal> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<coldsteal> lol thats for me
<coldsteal> dam ubuntu wont install
<coldsteal> it freezes at pci
<coldsteal> im using alt cd
<coldsteal> has anyone here done the bootstrap
<hyper_ch> !patch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<schlumpf-> hi im just wondering about the command nohup and the possible arguments
<hyper_ch> schlumpf-: use man
<schlumpf-> under nohup --help he doesent tell me any
<coldsteal> kubuntu freezes at "Setting up standard PCI resource"
<coldsteal> *xubuntu
<hyper_ch> schlumpf-: man nohup
<schlumpf-> its the same as nohup --help
<hyper_ch> it's not
<schlumpf-> still no possible arguments
<hyper_ch> then there aren't any
<schlumpf-> he keeps telling me that
<schlumpf-> your  shell  may  have  its  own version of nohup, which usually
<schlumpf->        supersedes the version described here.  Please refer  to  your  shells
<schlumpf->        documentation for details about the options it supports.
<schlumpf-> i dont even know what shell i have
<schlumpf-> nor what that exactly is
<schlumpf-> :)
<hyper_ch> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<grazie>  schlumpf- you've probably got bash by default. In a terminal enter 'echo $SHELL'
<coldsteal> anyone there
<coldsteal> *can anyone help
<coldsteal> xubuntu freezes at "Setting up standard PCI resource"
<grazie> coldsteal: does your machine work ok with any other os?
<coldsteal> yes
<coldsteal> slackware
<coldsteal> slackware always works
<grazie> which version of xubuntu?
<coldsteal> 6.10
<grazie> I never heard of this problem before. Is there anything special about your hardware?
<coldsteal> its old
<coldsteal> its like 700mhz
<coldsteal> and a laptop
<coldsteal> can i pass the installer a flag so it doesnt probe cpi
<coldsteal> *pci
<mamb1> I get this message when trying to use clamtkUnable to view ClamAV's information file.
<mamb1> This will affect
<mamb1> how ClamTk views the number of viruses and version information.
<grazie> i doubt it, but have a look at the following link
<grazie> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<coldsteal> ok
<coldsteal> for grub what would i do for hda2
<coldsteal> hd0,1?
<coldsteal> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mamb1> Sorry about that pasted error message did not intend to send immediately:)
<grazie> coldsteal: yes, but I don't follow. Grub is working already isn't it?
<coldsteal> grazie: ik its for something else
<grazie> ok
<coldsteal> idk i need to stop it from probing pci
<coldsteal> i dont see how
<grazie> coldsteal: have you tried acpi=nopci ?
<coldsteal> no
<coldsteal> i didnt see it in f1
<grazie> coldsteal: have you tried  just nopci ?
<coldsteal> no i didnt know that was a fag
<grazie> not sure it works for kernels
<grazie> all kernels*
<mamb1> When trying to use clamtk I get the following error message ## Unable to view clamavs information file ### now there is nothing wrong with the information file etc as using clamav in console mode works fine. So I guess it must be a problem with the perl script (I'm no good at perl but I don't see anything blindingly obvious). Should there be some sort of config file associated with the script?
<mamb1> I recognize your problem uboto and it can be a bit nasty. Windows and linux installers for that matter have a nasty habit of writing over the mbr at the end of the install (ie when you weren't looking).
<superkirbyartist> If you put OpenOffice.Org on a live CD and you use it on Pentium MMX 266mhz with 172MB RAM and 172MB Swap then it will run very smoothly.
<superkirbyartist> The party is at http://www.stepmania.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=2690
<Casio_> hi, someone here ?
<Casio_> ;)
<superkirbyartist> Pauvre Casio_
<Maximilian1st> Did he wait a long time before leaving?
<Casio_> hi
<Casio_> i have a xubuntu pb, someone can help me ? ;)*
<Maximilian1st> So, you are still here?
<Casio_> yep
<Casio_> sorry, poor english... Frenchman
<Maximilian1st> we were hiding in the hope you would leave in pity...
<Maximilian1st> pas de prob
<Casio_> :)
<Casio_> fr ou us ?
<Maximilian1st> ubuntu french cahnnel?
<Maximilian1st> #ubuntu-fr
<Maximilian1st> is there one?
<Casio_> nobody on
<Casio_> snif
<Casio_> yes, but nobody on it
<Maximilian1st> plenty of people on it!!!!!!!!!!
<Casio_> yes but no one reading :)
<Maximilian1st> You are not in the #ubuntu-fr channel how can you tell?
<Maximilian1st> try joining there first
<Casio_> im on, check :)
<Maximilian1st> with the same nick?
<Maximilian1st> #ubuntu-fr
<Casio_> yes
<Maximilian1st> there are 160 persons in #ubuntu-fr and you are not part of it
<Casio_> now yes
<Casio_> i was on xubuntu-fr
<Casio_> not ubuntu-fr
<Casio_> now, its done..thx
<j1mc> Hi All.
<j1mc> the RC is set to be released this Thursday, the 12th, but I am going to be travelling for work from the evening of the 10th through the evening of the 12th.  That really is crunch time for testing ISO's.
<bts3685> anyone know what config file to edit to make fluxbox the default desktop instead of xfce?
<maxamillion> bts3685: you don't edit a config file, just select fluxbox from the "sessions" menu at the login screen and when you login it will ask if you want to make it default or just use it for the current session
<bts3685> what login manager does it use? xdm?
<maxamillion> bts3685: gdm
<bts3685> see, i'm trying to get rid of xfce completely, so i want to make sure it's a totally clean removal
<maxamillion> bts3685: gdm has nothing to do with xfce
<bts3685> i know, but i figured i'd remove the xfce entry
<maxamillion> bts3685: there are many files to "get rid of it" but if you do a "sudo aptitude purge xfce4" it should remove it from the gdm menu for you
<bts3685> oh! wonderful. (i'm doing this for a client- i use gentoo personally so i'm not used to this "automation" business)   thank you so much for your help, maxamillion!
<maxamillion> bts3685: lol, no worries ... anytime :)
<maxamillion> bts3685: i repsect gentoo, but i'm too lazy for it ;)
<bts3685> maxamillion: TOTALLY understood. i don't blame you. ; )
<j1mc> maxamillion: the RC is set to be released on the 12th, but i am travelling for work from the evening of the 10th through the 12th.
<maxamillion> j1mc: ouch ... ok, what needs doing? ... anything i can make sure that gets done?
<j1mc> i may need help assigning people to test cases.
<maxamillion> bts3685: yeah, i have actually run gentoo because i read so much hype about it and i will say this "it is a very respectable, solid distro with stellar documentation ... but it requires some patience (mainly for compile time)"
<j1mc> maxamillion: my last comment was directed to you, sorry for not noting it.
<bts3685> maxamillion: definitely. i just ssh in from work or class and run an emerge update and that way it's ready for me when i get home. :D
<maxamillion> j1mc: no worries .... i got it, uhmmmm.... ok, we still need a wiki entry for that or is it done?
<hyper_ch> j1mc: what kind of test cases?
<maxamillion> bts3685: yeah, i am actually in the market for a mobile device with wifi, wep/wpa/wpa2 support, a vpn client, and a ssh client for remote administration while i am on campus
<bts3685> maxamillion: i've heard someone hacking the moto razr, actually, and putting in a java ssh client. not exactly what you're looking for, though. ; )
<j1mc> hyper_ch: see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394539
<bts3685> maxamillion: my coworkers have treos and they hate them. one of the other guys has one and loves it but the name escapes me right now
<maxamillion> bts3685: no :( ... i dunno, i am kinda juggling between a palm T|X and the nokia n800 (neither of which fully meet my expectations "out of box" but might be able to get there)
<j1mc> maxamillion: the wiki page is done, and is working.  check the link above for a link to the wiki page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394539
<bts3685> i thought herd6 was canceled?
<maxamillion> j1mc: oh ok ... awesome
<j1mc> i've only gotten two responses to it, though.  both of them are included in the wiki page.
<maxamillion> j1mc: rgr
<j1mc> bts3685: yes, herd 6 was cancelled.
<hyper_ch> j1mc: can this be done in a vm?
<j1mc> bts3685: the RC is set for this thursday, though.
<maxamillion> ok, i _really_ have to run ... i have class in roughly 5 minutes accross campus
<j1mc> hyper_ch: yes, but preferred no.
<j1mc> maxamillion: ok, ttyl
<maxamillion> laters
<j1mc> maxamillion: i'll email you
<max_at_class> j1mc: ok, awesome ... i'll check it after class
<bts3685> j1mc: only in the *nix community can you have a release for a canceled project. :D
<max_at_class> j1mc: email the -devel list to see if anyone else will join in to help out
<max_at_class> bts3685: ;)
* max_at_class is away
<hyper_ch> j1mc: that's the only way I can offer :)
<j1mc> bts3685: what do you mean, "release for a cancelled project"?  they just skipped herd6 bc it was scheduled for the same day as a kernel freeze and other deadlines.
<bts3685> j1mc: ohh... they just pushed it back? i thought they were canceling it completely.
* bts3685 only uses newsforge as source of information, so he has limited knowledge of what's going on
<crimsun> no, Herd 6 was cancelled.
<crimsun> As in RC is this week, so no Herd 6.
<j1mc> hey all, check it out:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405185  :-)  thanks!!
<Slor> Just a quick question - if anyone is currently active...
<Slor> I have a dual P3-400 machine I am considering ubuntu for.  I like the lighter-weight desktop, so I expect I should install xubuntu, and I'll want just a couple serices running like sshd, ftpd, etc.
<Slor> Should I install 6.10 or 6.06 for best performance on this machine?
<Slor> And is xubuntu indeed the best flavor for it?
<Slor> serices=services
<j1mc> Slor: for a lightweight machine, xubuntu would be a good choice.
<j1mc> 6.10 has slightly better performance, but if you can wait, 7.04 will be released in a few weeks.
<j1mc> 6.06 is probably the most stable if you are in a production environment.
<Slor> what will 7.04 bring to the table?
<PiTcReW> Slor : I was wondering that as well.
<Slor> Also, do you know if unbuntu includes support for Travan-style tape drives out of the box?
<Slor> unbuntu=ubuntu, of course
<j1mc> Slor: better wireless support, better support for restricted drivers, better ...  me goes to see release notes or something.
<j1mc> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta
<PiTcReW> Hey, what's the best application for managing an ipod (besides gtkpod)?
<Slor> Can I assume that the "desktop" edition includes the basic server daemons as well?
<Pumpernickel> Nope.
<Slor> so, no sshd etc.?
<Pumpernickel> Not by default.
<Slor> Lemme ask this then - if I want a system that has just a handful of server-ish daemons and also a lightweight desktop, where should I start?
<Slor> I would expect I could go either direction and add on whatever I need.
<j1mc> Pumpernickle I had a dream on Friday that you hacked my file server.  There were a bunch of references to "PuMpErNiCkLe" in the log files.  :-P  weird, eh??
<j1mc> (yes, i dreamt that i checked my log files.)
<Pumpernickel> Wow... your dreams are wacked. o.O
<Slor> Now THAT's dedication. :)
<j1mc> Pumpernickel: yeah, it was a wacked dream.
<Pumpernickel> I'm pretty sure the install cd has openssh-server, but doesn't install it by default.
<Slor> gotcha.  j1mc - you mentioned 6.06 may be more stable.  Any specific gotchas with 6.10?
* Slor likes the word "gotcha"
<Slor> oh, and desktop install will supply and SMP kernel when appropriate, I hope...
<j1mc> Slor: no, but the upgrade path from 6.06 to 6.10 didn't work so well.
<Slor> ah - not an issue here. :)
<j1mc> Slor: the upgrade was kind of buggy
<Slor> guess I'll try out x6.10 then.
<Slor> thanks for the info guys
<j1mc> Slor: just depends on what you're using it for.  if you need it to be a reliable server, i say go with 6.06.  if you need more cutting edge apps, go with 6.10.  6.06 will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server (x years from the release date)
<Slor> I don't even see a "server" release of x.  Am I missing something?
<Chil1> crimsun: any idea why my sound sounds sounds really grainy?
<Chil1> crimsun: I've looked, I've tried different things, but its still the same, any ideas?
<maxamillion> Chil1: you have the volume app in your panel?
<Chil1> Max: yes
<maxamillion> Chil1: click the icon to open the control panel type app and check your PCM .... if mine is up to high it makes the sound scratchy
<Chil1> kk
<Chil1> max: hmm, that took a little bit of the grainyness out, but it sounds like there's too much bass, to the point where everything is crackling.
<maxamillion> Chil1: oh ... hmmm, that's not good and sadly i have no ideas as to how to resolve that one
<Chil1> max: I think I may have found the problem on one of the boards, whats the command for uninstalling a codec?
<maxamillion> Chil1: "sudo aptitude remove <name of codec package>"
<Chil1> Thanks.
<maxamillion> np
<BFTD> Hey guys, I'm trying to share my my internet which I get via wireless, to my other computer, through this computer via ethernet
<BFTD> how do I do this?
<icicled> BFTD, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/23
<icicled> there's probably something similar on the ubuntuforums
<BFTD> yeah
<Chil1> Hmm, any reason why my rhythmbox exits whenever I try to play something?
<Merchelo> your choice of music?
<tors_> have you tried starting rhythmbox from a terminal to see if there is any hintful message upon exit?
<Chil1> tors: This is my second day on a xubuntu machine, I've done that but I don't know how to translate the results.
<Merchelo> paste them here, if not too long
<Chil1> Its pretty long, want me to pastebin it?
<maxamillion> Chil1: please do
<Chil1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14754/
<tors_> maybe it has to do with that rhythmbox wants to use esd. maybe there is some configuration option in rhythmbox where you can select another sound daemon...
<tors_> I stopped using rhythmbox when I switched from ubuntu to xubuntu
<Chil1> What do you use?
<tors_> I' trying out "exaile"
<Chil1> Thanks.
<judgen> howdy, i by misstake removed my libgl.so.1 in what package can i find a replacement?
<tors_> dpkg -S libGL.so.1
<hyper_ch> huhu
<hyper_ch> hiho maxamillion
<beli> hi folks
<beli> hi...after installing xubuntu...howto get my intel 3945ABG wireless adapter to work?
<sinkorswim> i'm trying to install a kde app (.deb) using the package installer but I get "error: dependency is not satisfiable: kdelib4c2a", however, according to synaptic package manager, I have the latest version of that library installed
<sinkorswim> does anyone know how I can resolve this?
<hyper_ch> what app is it?
<hyper_ch> beli: it does not run out of the box?
<beli> hyper_ch: there is no tool to do the connection...
<beli> hyper_ch: and the card isn't found also...
<hyper_ch> pci card?
<beli> onboard...it's a toshiba a100 notebook
<hyper_ch> beli: pastebin lspci
<sinkorswim> hyper_ch: ktorrent. dpkg says I need kdelibs4c2a >= 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2, I have 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.1.1 but I'm not sure how to upgrade, synpatic says I alreday have the latest version.. can u help?
<beli> hyper_ch: i am using that notebook atm with the microsuxx os ;) so it's hard to paste it without rebooting...tell me what i have to look for please
<hyper_ch> sinkorswim: well, answering my question may help :)
<hyper_ch> beli: what the actual wifi card is in there... what chip :)
<sinkorswim> hyper_ch: I thought I did? :) ktorrent. or did you mean another question?
<hyper_ch> oh didn't see it
<hyper_ch> sinkorswim: why don't you install it from the repository? why did you download a .deb file?
<sinkorswim> hyper_ch: repository has ktorrent 2.03, I want to install 2.1
<sinkorswim> it's ok, I just managed to it, I had to manually install the latest kdelibs4c2a
<sinkorswim> thanks for your help
<hyper_ch> sinkorswim: bad habit
<hyper_ch> sinkorswim: I got 2.1 from the repos :)
<sinkorswim> hyper_ch: yeah, but this is just an experimental box, it's here for me to break :)
<sinkorswim> hyper_ch:  how?
<hyper_ch> Feisty
<sinkorswim> u upgraded to feisty first?
<hyper_ch> no, I did a clean install of feisty :)
<beli> hyper_ch: it has its own chipset called ipw3945ABG
<hyper_ch> beli: dapper? edgy? feisty?
<sinkorswim> hyper_ch: for me that's a little overkill to only to get the latest ktorrent :)
<hyper_ch> feisty is great :)
<hyper_ch> runs pretty much stable
<hyper_ch> the only issue is that opera won't run right now
<beli> hyper_ch: 6.06
<beli> hyper_ch: that's another issue for me....where to find the changelogs?
<hyper_ch> beli: it should run out of the box
<beli> what makes you sure about that?
<hyper_ch> because ppl say so on the forum
<hyper_ch> what doesn't work?
<beli> no module is listed by lsmod.....and there comes no wifi manager with 6.06....ugly...
<hyper_ch> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227533&highlight=ipw3945ABG+dapper
<Pumpernickel> hyper_ch: Opera sort of works again.  The latest 9.20b builds can run on Feisty, now.
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: some people said to change default color depth in the xorg.conf to 16... I set it that but haven't restarted x yes
<hyper_ch> -s +z
<hyper_ch> -z+t
<Pumpernickel> Errr... what does that have to do with Opera?
<hyper_ch> dunno
<Pumpernickel> o.o
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2007/04/06/hotfix?cid=2738532
<beli> hyper_ch: it should, but it doesn't...
<Pumpernickel> http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/
<hyper_ch> beli: are you sure you have 6.06?
<Pumpernickel> There's been more activity since then.
<beli> yes
<hyper_ch> beli: then ask Pumpernickel -> he's a guru
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: oh well... I hope an updated version will be included in feisty soon
<hyper_ch> or rather released :)
<beli> i asked the channel, so i asked him already
<hyper_ch> maybe he did not see it
<Pumpernickel> Wireless isn't really my thing.
<hyper_ch> mine just runs out of the box :)
<beli> but you can tell me about the location of some changelog maybe
<hyper_ch> beli: you could try #ubuntu or #kubuntu as this is nothing desktop specific :)
<hyper_ch> beli: no clue
<beli> i know :)
<beli> changelogs are something important......
<beli> i just could grep them for 3945 and see if sth. has been added ;)
<hyper_ch> nice page:   http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<Noitir> Hi, I'm wondering if it's possible to install Xubuntu on a PC that doesn't have a CD-ROM Drive.
<hyper_ch> !install | Noitir
<ubotu> Noitir: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Noitir> Okay, thanks.
<Noitir> Is there an instlux for xubuntu?
<bts3685> Noitir: do you mean this? http://instlux.sourceforge.net/
<Noitir> Yes, will that work for Xubuntu on Windows 2000?
<Noitir> It says that Ubuntu, OpenSuSE and Linkat are supported.
<maxamillion> it doesn't look like they have updated it in a while ... they only have an installer for Dapper, in 2 weeks that will be 2 releases old
<maxamillion> Noitir: i recommend just using the live cd and install with the gui tool that way, it will be easier imo
<bts3685> Noitir: i agree with maxamillion. i'm sure you could edit the code and make it work for xubuntu (you might not even have to), but why bother? it's just one more oppurtunity to have something go wrong, you know?
<Noitir> Ok
<Noitir> I just don't have an optical drive to boot from.
<maxamillion> oh ... ouch
<Noitir> heh
<Noitir> Anything else I can do?
<Pumpernickel> You could install from floppies. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<maxamillion> buy an optical drive? :/
<Pumpernickel> Requires about 3 floppies and a decent network connection.
<Noitir> Pumpernickel: Will that work with Xubuntu?
<Pumpernickel> I can't think of any reason it wouldn't.
<Noitir> ok
<Noitir> thx
<keb> hay kids, how do i make it so i can get accented latin-1 letters from my US-english keyboard, using compose sequences?
<keb> for example ` + e gives 
<keb> i want to use it in vim in a terminal
<maxamillion> keb: i sadly have no earthly idea
<keb> in some previous incarnation of fnu/linux, i used to set keyboard = US-english + deadkeys, but that doesnt exist anymore
<keb> *gnu
<stimz> Evening all.
<j1mc> hi stimz
<stimz> Just upgraded to 6.10 and noticed that the icons for the file system and home directory are missing. (Hows things j1mc?)
<stimz> s
<j1mc> i'm ok, stimz.    with 6.10 they decided to remove the icons from the desktop by default.  :-)
<stimz> hey hey :)
<j1mc> i think they're back by default with 7.04, which will be released in a few weeks.
<keb> i don't use the file manager because it doesnt drag and drop
<stimz> yer thats true
<j1mc> back and forth, eh?  :-)
<keb> heh
<stimz> isn't it the way
<j1mc> keb, xfce4.4 is better than the previous releases, and is included with feisty.  i suggest checking it out.
<Grey_Loki> j1mc, Feisty=7.04?
<maxamillion> Grey_Loki: yes
<j1mc> yep
* Grey_Loki nods
<keb> thanks
<keb> i have thunar installed, just not using it much
<maxamillion> keb: whoa ... what do you use?
<keb> cp, rm, mv ;)
<keb> and cd
<maxamillion> ah, rgr
<keb> i'm a fan of 2 letter commands :P
<maxamillion> keb: Thunar is extremely convenient when i am grading student's code ;)
<keb> i didnt know it could help with coding
<maxamillion> keb: because each student submits an assignment in a .zip file and i have to unpack and then view each students source and Xarchive + Thunar + Geany makes my life easy
* maxamillion is just a lowly TA ... i don't chose how they turn in assignments
<keb> hmm havent seen Geany
<maxamillion> keb: its a really simple but nice text editor for programmers ... they claim its an IDE, but it seems too clean and un-cluttered to be an IDE by todays standards :D
<maxamillion> keb: http://geany.uvena.de/
<keb> looks nice
<maxamillion> its awesome ;)(
<maxamillion> brb
<maxamillion> annnnnd back
<keb> wb
<maxamillion> thankies
<maxamillion> i am sooo tired of deterministic finite state automaton i could scream
<keb> well NFA are pretty much the same
<maxamillion> keb: accept when you have to convert NFA to DFA because your prof wants it done that way ... and then you get to code them
<keb> ugh
<maxamillion> keb: its ok, we move on to push down automaton next week
<keb> i refuse to get a pda
<maxamillion> wait ... get one? ... did you transition to a topic of palm pilots?
<keb> hehe
<magic_ninja> to update to fiesty don't i just go change my reps and do sudo apt-get upgrade-dist
<maxamillion> magic_ninja: that is one way to do it, yes
<maxamillion> magic_ninja: you will want to do a apt-get update before that dist-upgrade though ;)
<maxamillion> an*
<keb> yes
<magic_ninja> maxamillion: ty i did know that
<magic_ninja> havn't upgraded dist in a whil
<magic_ninja> this will be the first time i've done it in like 3 yrs
<maxamillion> magic_ninja: wait, what version you running right now?
<magic_ninja> edgy
<magic_ninja> just change all the edgy to fiesty right
<maxamillion> ok, just making sure
<maxamillion> magic_ninja: yeah
<magic_ninja> fiesty right
<magic_ninja> i mean that how u spell it
<maxamillion> magic_ninja: feisty
<magic_ninja> here we go
<magic_ninja> hwo i kill x
<maxamillion> how to kill X?
<maxamillion> guess he figured it out
#xubuntu 2007-04-10
<keb> hehe
<Chil1> Hello, does anyone mind helping me figure out what is wrong with my amarok...exaile! doesn't work very well, but amarok won't play any songs.
<maxamillion> does exaile work?
<Chil1> max: It was buggy on my system, I'm running all of my songs off of an external HD, and it would recognize them, but it would slow the system WAY down.
<maxamillion> Chil1: ahhh ... yeah, running songs off an external hard drive through exaile might slow a thing or two down ... not sure what all python has to go through for external storage access
* maxamillion just installed exaile! and it dominates
<Chil1> Hmm, I can't figure out what codecs I need to install.
<Pumpernickel> Edgy?
<maxamillion> grab em' all :P
<Chil1> Feisty
<Chil1> I don't know where to grab em O.o
<Pumpernickel> !info libxine1-plugins feisty
<ubotu> libxine1-plugins: the xine video/media player library, meta package. In component main, is extra. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Chil1> Pumpernickel: Thanks, that should work.
<stimz> right back again, does anyone know how to place filesystem and home directory icons on the XFCE desktop in 6.10? Young'n is a little linux illiterate
<stimz> No?
<Chil1> No idea stimz, I'm new to xubuntu as well.
<stimz> what do you think of it Chil1?
<Chil1> I like it, this is the second day I've really used it, or any ubuntu for that matter, and its pretty smooth.
<stimz> nice, how long have you used Linux?
<Chil1> Equally as long.
<stimz> Hey! WELCOME!
<stimz> Good job.
<BFTD> heh
<Chil1> Haha, thanks.
<maxamillion> stimz: Applications->Settings->Settings Manager->User Interface::Icon Theme Tab
<stimz> Seriously Chil1 a very hearty welcome, the world of linux is an amazing adventure! congrats on taking the leap!
<stimz> (thanks maxa)
<BFTD> stimz open terminal > ln -s / ~/Desktop
<Chil1> Well, I haven't made a full leap yet, I'm dual booting O.o
<BFTD> ln -s ~ ~/Desktop
<keb> hehe
<stimz> BFTD: thanks
<BFTD> stimz no problem
<maxamillion> Chil1: that's one step away .... you can hold onto your safety blanket for a while, but you will find yourself eventually thinking "wow, i used to use that?"
<Chil1> Haha, yeah, xubuntu seems so much more efficient, it looks as pretty as vista but its not near as resource intensive.
<keb> switch to Beryl for lots more transparency and 3D fun
<Chil1> Heh, I don't know if I have the system.
<maxamillion> keb: beryl is merging back with Compiz ;)
<keb> oic
<keb> that sounds like a Good Thing
<stimz> heheh, I came across XFCE about three years ago, (no I have not been using linux that long) when I got back to England I found Ubuntu, fell in love and naturally drifted back to XFCE (my laptop is naff)
<maxamillion> keb: yeah ... i don't really care either way to be honest, i don't use either but i do think it would be good to get both communities working together towards the same goal intead of bickering over how things should be done
<Chil1> 2 gig ram, Gforce 5200 FX 256, 2.9GHZ P4, the video card and the processor are sort of holding me back.
<maxamillion> Chil1: LOL!@#$%#^$! .... that will fly with beryl or Compiz
<stimz> I'm currently running PII 800 128mb RAM 5mb Graphics and 11 GB HDD!!! W00T
<Chil1> Okay....I stand corrected.
<keb> i have 512MB ram, 1.7GHz processor and same graphics, Beryl worked ok for me
<maxamillion> Chil1: beryl+aiglx will perform really well on a machine like that ;)
<Chil1> I might try it out sometime.
<maxamillion> Chil1: i know someone who rungs beryl on that graphics card with a 350MHz AMD K6-2 and 192MB of ram ... aiglx and the latest nvidia drivers puts all the rendering off on the graphics card and you only lose like 30mb of ram from the system
<stimz> BFTD is it possible to symbollic-link to filesystem?
<Chil1> So basically, windows = bloated and unefficient.
<maxamillion> Chil1: now you're getting it ;)
<Chil1> heh
<stimz> thats the understatement of the century.
<stimz> lol
<BFTD> stimz yes
<maxamillion> Chil1: errr yes, the answer to your question would be "yes"
<maxamillion> :D
<stimz> ln -s / ~/Desktop should put a sybollic link to / on desktop right? Well it says the file already exists, but nothing on Desktop
<stimz> oh and another thing, I just got RealPlayer 10 on Xubuntu and it ROCKS.
<keb> i prefer mplayer
* maxamillion does too
<maxamillion> no ... actually vlc then mplayer
<stimz> can it stream realplayer?
<maxamillion> but i don't do much with media so i don't care
<maxamillion> stimz: no ... i don't think anything but realplayer can stream realplayer ...
<stimz> thought so...
<maxamillion> lol
<stimz> BFTD: ln -s / ~/Desktop came up with "file exists" no change on desktop
<maxamillion> again ... i don't do much with media, just xmms for netradio while i'm at work (which is where i am right now)
<keb> whats the stream url, i bet mplayer can
<stimz> Google for one! (man I'm lazy...)
<keb> :D
<maxamillion> keb: i think there is a cool one on sun's site about looking glass from back in '02 or '04... lemme find it
<stimz> (I can't even be bothered to open a browser for a fellow linux friend. man...) Hang on keb, I'll get one.
<stimz> (oh well)
<keb> lol not urgent
<maxamillion> keb: yeah ... here you go http://www.sun.com/software/looking_glass/demo.xml
<Chil1> Hmm, anyone play any good free games?
<keb> wesnoth
<stimz> v
<maxamillion> its a cool presentation ... just kinda blows my mind to see what Sun had already done for the 3d desktop (in java of all things) before anyone else
<stimz> http://vodreal.stanford.edu/Jasper/island.ram
<stimz> Chil1: The best open software game I have played is TASpring
<stimz> Its a complete rework of total annihilation, its just awesome
<stimz> Wesnoth is good too. But I prefer 3D RTS
<maxamillion> Chil1: nexuiz, netpanzer, solarwolf, pydance ... http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Native_Games
<stimz> Linux tome is an awesome resource
<keb> stimz that plays for me if i open it and drop the rtsp: url into mplayer
<stimz> http://spring.clan-sy.com/
<stimz> did it work for the sun site urls?
<maxamillion> Chil1: that site i posted to you is geared towards ubuntu users ... its a good source
<stimz> Chil1: look at http://www.happypenguin.org/
<Grey_Loki> Is there a good website downloader available for Xubuntu? As in, something that can grab the entire content of a domain
<maxamillion> Grey_Loki: i think there is a plugin for firefox that does that
<Grey_Loki> maxamillion, i'll take a look - thanks :)
<maxamillion> Grey_Loki: np
<keb> stimz it worked after i wget the original url and get the rtsp: url again ;)
<stimz> keb: Awesome, is MPlayer a dedicated video application, or does it play all media and audio? if so what are its other features like? (skins, visualizations, library search, internet radio ect)
<stimz> ?
<keb> it plays audio as well
<keb> there are some skins
<keb> it doesnt do anything but play media
<keb> http://mplayerhq.hu/
<stimz> cheers :D
<maxamillion> stimz: also check out vlc .... http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<stimz> Will do Maxamilion
<keb> yeah vlc is cool, it is more cross platform
<maxamillion> stimz: there are versions for almost any OS and its in the repositories (universe branch if my memory serves me correctly)
<stimz> oh yeah, I saw Songbird on a friends computer, it is open source right
<keb> you can use it to convince people to switch away from windows
<maxamillion> keb: yeah, i actually tried it first in v.0.1.4 or something back when i still had win98se
<maxamillion> keb: yeah, hand them open office, firefox, pidgin, and vlc ... that's pretty much what 70% of the desktop using world needs right there
<stimz> maxamillion: I've never heard of pidgin. whats that?
<keb> me neither
<maxamillion> it's gaim
<keb> oh hehe i have that
<maxamillion> gaim got sued by AOL, they changed their name to pidgin like 4 days ago
<stimz> oh right
<maxamillion> :)
<keb> lol
<stimz> sued for what?
<maxamillion> stimz: well, gaim started as "GTK+ Aol Instant Messenger" and AOL didn't like that so they changed it to "gaim" and said it didn't stand for anything but AOL still didn't like that and after a few years of debate, gaim's legal advisors thought it would be a good idea to alter the name just for the sake of peice
<stimz> Oh, thats another thing, does either Mplayer or vlc handle burning and ripping cds, because thats one thing I have really found hard with linux.
<stimz> AOL living up to its name ;)
<keb> there are other apps for cds and dvds
<maxamillion> stimz: burning can be done easily with graveman or gnomebaker and ripping  .... i think exaile will rip
<stimz> right, will look those up
<keb> exaile is k3b ?
<stimz> however I will save that for another day, it has turned Tuesday over here, and I need to get some beauty sleep! haha
<maxamillion> keb: no
<keb> gnite
<stimz> Good night all!
<maxamillion> keb: http://www.exaile.org/trac
<maxamillion> stimz: night night
<Grey_Loki> maxamillion, the only one I can find seems to be Windows-only :S
<maxamillion> keb: exaile is basically a gtk version of amarok
* Grey_Loki continues with ze research!
<Grey_Loki> ( https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3184 )
<maxamillion> Grey_Loki: really? ... you can write windows only plugins for firefox? ... didn't know that
<Grey_Loki> well, I don't really use firefox - i prefer Opera. I look in the 'versions' link on that page, and it says 'plugin for windows' or words to that effect.
<maxamillion> keb: but i think they are doing a really good job of competing especially since the project is so new ... its _really_ nice (its in the feisty repositories)
<maxamillion> Grey_Loki: interesting ...
<keb> looks good
<maxamillion> yeah ... i actually mainly use xmms because all i do is listen to net radio and it uses minimal system resources, in the event i did have a music library ... exaile would be where its at
<Chil1> How would I go about installing that spring game?
<Grey_Loki> Chil1, TA-Spring?
<Chil1> Yes.
<maxamillion> LOL: http://fanboys-online.com/comic.php?cid=138
<Grey_Loki> Chil1, I believe there are installation instructions on their website, if they have a linux binary
<Chil1> One of the lines I have to add is
<Chil1> deb http://www.osrts.info/~tvo/deb edgy spring # Ubuntu Edgy Eft...
<Chil1> Would I change Edgy Eft to something else since I'm running Feisty?
<Chil1> Its the line to add it to the repository
<Grey_Loki> I can't say, i'm afraid.
<Grey_Loki> I can't think of a reason why it wouldn't work - I should think that Feisty is backwards-compatible with Edgy stuff.
<maxamillion> Chil1: if they don't have a feisty branch on their server yet, it would just error out when you do a "sudo aptitude update" so i say just try it
<maxamillion> Grey_Loki: yeah, true .... it "should" be
<Chil1> Okay.
<Chil1> Okay, there's a step that says  Create directories for data files: mkdir -p ~/.spring/{maps,mods,base}
<Chil1> So, that just means make a new folder right? lol
<maxamillion> i have to run ... getting off work
<maxamillion> Chil1: yeah, that's how i would read it
<maxamillion> laters
<Grey_Loki> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Chil1> Hmm, what codec do I need to watch the embedded WMP content?
<crimsun> depends on the streamversion of the "WMP content"
<crimsun> if it's current, you'll likely need w32codecs
<Chil1> crimsun: I swear I have those installed
<Chil1> Yeah, I have those installed.
<crimsun> which player are you embedding?
<gnomefreak> mplayer plays some but in general w32codecs will play it
<Chil1> I'm trying to watch some TV on freetube.us.tc,  but it tells me I need a plugin. I've got the w32 codecs installed.
<Chil1> does mplayer have something w32 doesn't?
<gnomefreak> mplayer has seperate codecs not the full w32codecs package
<gnomefreak> give me a sec im looking
<Chil1> kk
<gnomefreak> i dont think its you
<gnomefreak> it automaticly pauses
<gnomefreak> but totem-xine seemed to want to play one of them
<Chil1> hmmm
<gnomefreak> i got a loading screen with totem-xine :)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<Chil1> Oh well, no big deal.
<Shaba1> hello anyone actually at the keys here?
<Chil1> I'm here, but I don't think I'll be much help.
<Qew> Shaba1: just ask the question and if anyone can answer, they will... eventually.
<Shaba1> I did
<Shaba1> I asked of anyone was at the keys here?
<Qew> and how can we help you?
<Qew> what is your support question?
<Chil1> So Beryl is just an application that makes stuff look better?
<Chil1> Its not another distro of ubuntu?
<Qew> nah, just eye candy for those who like that kind of thing
<Qew> you'll probably get bored of it in fifteen minutes ;)
<Chil1> Maybe.
<Chil1> Can't hurt to download though!
<Qew> no, go ahead
<Shaba1> nothing right now Qew
<Shaba1> just hanging out hoping to learn things
<Qew> yeah, join the club ;)
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> mesa loves samba
<BFTD> used in the right ways, and it'll become a hacking tool
<keb> what does a 3d layer have to do with a file sharing server?
<Artemis3> Hello there: Today i have done this: Installed ubuntu-server (7.04 beta), then did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop. When booting, i get no splash, X loads and a graphical login appears, after login the wallpaper changes and some icons appear. Thats it. No XFCE to be seen anywhere... Did i miss something?
<keb> when you right click on the blank area, do you get a menu?
<Artemis3> a small one iirc desktop related
<malnilion> You sure you're in xfce?
<keb> you should see one that has Settings, Accessories,..., About Xfce, Quit
<malnilion> You chose it manually from the sessions menu before you logged in?
<Artemis3> maybe not? i simply installed xubuntu-desktop meta...
<Artemis3> no i dont get those
<WaxyFresh> i loaded the sources.list for fiesty yet sudo apt-get dist-upgrade isint working any ides?also how do i set up transparent windows?
<malnilion> Try logging out and logging in making sure you're in xfce session
<Artemis3> ubuntu-server default install, then xubuntu-desktop package
<Artemis3> i did
<malnilion> Okay
<Artemis3> well i cant log out
<Artemis3> the option doesnt appear
<Artemis3> so ctrl-alt-backspace..
<malnilion> ctrl-alt-backspace :S
<keb> WaxyFresh did you "sudo apt-get update" before the dist-upgrade?
<WaxyFresh> yup
<Artemis3> so nobody tried this route?
<Qew> Artemis3: tried alt+f2 then type "xfce4-panel" into the dialogue box?
<WaxyFresh> nm a restart fixed the upgrade issue
<keb> cool
<Artemis3> no i havent tried but that seems a good idea
<WaxyFresh> how do i see how much free space i have?
<keb> df
<malnilion> df is a good command :)
<Qew> if that works, then you can right-click the panel to customise it.
<Artemis3> how do you normally invoke xfce? whats the script or binary that loads it?
<malnilion> Artemis3, that's a good question
<malnilion> I used to know the answer
<Artemis3> oh well ill try tomorrow, the machine is not here at home anyway ^^
<Artemis3> just wondered if anyone tried the same
<Qew> Artemis3: startxfce, but you should have had gdm installed
<Artemis3> i get the graphical login with the xubuntu logo, i suppose thats gdm...
<WaxyFresh> xfce supports psudo-transparancy right?
<malnilion> WaxyFresh, yeah
<keb> there is a transparency command called transset
<WaxyFresh> so how much free space do i have?Filesystem     1K-blocks  Used Available Use%        3426896   2743680    509136  85% /
<malnilion> That would be in bytes, I think
<malnilion> So, like 2.5 gigs?
<malnilion> used
<malnilion> Er, available
<keb> no it is in kilobytes
<malnilion> Woops, lol
<keb> but yeah, 2.5GB
<Artemis3> use -h
<WaxyFresh> 448mb
<WaxyFresh> thanks
<WaxyFresh> ive got a dist-upgrade downloading that will take up more space then i have availible is there a way to move part of it onto a usb drive?
<WaxyFresh> keb:r00t@sleepless:~$ transset
<WaxyFresh> bash: transset: command not found
<WaxyFresh> r00t@sleepless:~$
<keb> sudo apt-get install transset
<keb> but wait until the dist-upgrade is done
<WaxyFresh> yup
<keb> there should be a way to add a usb drive to your / filesystem
<keb> but i'm not familiar with the LVM
<WaxyFresh> keb any other eye candy for xfce?besides beryl/compiz?
<keb> well you can download all sorts of desktop images and color schemes
<keb> and themes
<WaxyFresh> thanks i know aboute all that stuff,just wondering if there was anything cool the window manager could do
<keb> as a cholesterol-free window manager, it saves memory ;)
<keb> thats cool enough for me
<rubix> hey just updated to fiesty, and now my graphics card drivers don't work, i think it might be something to do with the kernel-modules package
<aboyousif> hello .. how could i know my current ubuntu version ?
<rubix> uname -i for kernel
<rubix> otherwise administration-->about ubuntu
<rubix> or help or w/e the menu is
<aboyousif> rubix, uname -i > unknown
<rubix> uname -p
<rubix> sec
<Qew> is't uname -r
<aboyousif> rubix, the same unkown
<rubix> i can't remember the letter
<Qew> *it's
<rubix> yea, -r
<rubix> how do i tell my kernel version
<rubix> grr
<aboyousif> well .. i know the kernel .. i need the ubuntu verison
<aboyousif> version
<rubix> i mena kernel-mods package version
<rubix> there is an about ubuntu
<aboyousif> not in xfce
<rubix> ohh thats right ur on xubuntu
<Qew> aboyousif: cat /etc/lsb-release
<rubix> whats the fiesty support channel
<aboyousif> Qew, thanks alot .. it helps :)
<Qew> np
<rubix> whats the kernel-mods package name
<rubix> just updated to feisty, havign graphic card problems
<rubix> pretty sure its due to my graphics card not having the proper kernel module
<WaxyFresh> rubix, #ubuntu+1
<rubix> hey Pumpernickel u around bro
<rubix> seems i have 2 sets of nvidia drivers installed
<rubix> man i can't even sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<rubix> nv drivers don't even work
<rubix> still having major problems
<magic_ninja> yo
<Catoptromancy> anyone try getting internet connected with a  usb 2Wire wireless adaptor ?
<Catoptromancy> eagleusb doesnt seem to work
<morpheus74> Hi all.  Is there really that much performance difference between Xubuntu and Ubuntu?
<magic_ninja> what sup Pumpernickel
<Chili> Hmm, so I'm trying to watch a video @ nothingtoxic.com and its telling me I need a plugin. I have the win32 codecs installed, any others I might need?
<Pumpernickel> I'm trying to get a mic to work.
<Pumpernickel> ...I detest audio problems.
<magic_ninja> sounds like fun
<magic_ninja> lost x after upgrading to feisty
<morpheus74> I'm running fiesty beta and when in tty the font is extremely large.  Any ideas?
<magic_ninja> i got several different versions of the nvidia drivers on my computer
<Pumpernickel> I really really detest audio problems.
<crimsun> like what?
<crimsun> mic issues?
<Pumpernickel> Yup.  It works, so long as I don't enable 6ch output.
<crimsun> that's a codec issue
<crimsun> nothing we can do about that.
<Slor> Anyone awake?
<Slor> I recently installed xubuntu 6.06.1.  I don't have the higher resolution choices my graphics card supports for X, so I assume it has used a generic X server.  How can I easily correct that so I can bump up my resolution?
<tonyyarusso> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Slor> nice - thanks tony
<Slor> and there's a section just for my ATI. :)
<Slor> hmmm - but I find no aticonfig on my system or the software manager.
<Slor> guess I'll try the other approaches
<briancron> are there laptop power settings in a default xubuntu install?
<spasticteapot> How do I add thinks to my launcher?
<Catoptromancy> anyone ever get usb wireless working?
<Catoptromancy> ive searched google for quite awhile and cant seem to make the drivers work
<OGDA> is it possible to install that system upgrader/degrader thats in feisty?
<malnilion> OGDA without getting feisty?
<OGDA> yeah
<OGDA> in 6.06.1 if possible
<malnilion> Probably, but is there a specific reason?
<BFTD> so I can upgrade it easily
<BFTD> :p
<malnilion> Oh...I thought the upgrade manager was in edgy as well...
<BFTD> nope
<malnilion> That's weird...
<BFTD> anyways this is dapper not edgy
<malnilion> Is it possible to upgrade from dapper to feisty?
<BFTD> I'm pretty sure it is
<malnilion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<malnilion> It says that you can only go from edgy to feisty :/
<hyper_ch> malnilion: then go dapper --> edgy --> feist
<hyper_ch> y
<malnilion> Exactly
<hyper_ch> but then I would install feisty directly
<malnilion> BFTD, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<malnilion> BFTD, you should have the update manager there in dapper
<malnilion> Honestly, I find it kind of a pain to have to upgrade to an intermediate version of Ubuntu; a lot of packages would need to be redownloaded.
<hyper_ch> malnilion: then don't upgrade and isntall feisty directly
<malnilion> hyper_ch, I've got Feisty, I'm trying to help BFTD here :P
<hyper_ch> ah ok :)
<malnilion> If I were you, BFTD, and I could reinstall linux, I would
<Catoptromancy> does Feisty make it easier to install drivers for USB wireless adapters that have no drivers ?
<hyper_ch> if there are no drivers what do you want to install then?
<hyper_ch> but generally Feisty has a better hardware support so you may try if feisty supports it
<Catoptromancy> Ive found a few possible drivers
<malnilion> I've yet to have something not work
<malnilion> USB works pretty damn well these days
<malnilion> Although, I need to try my Saitek USB controller again.
<malnilion> Haven't tried it since the upgrade to Feisty, but it registered in Edgy as a joystick, so it should work.
<BFTD> this song sucks
<malnilion> Which song?
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: you can try feisty... either it works or not... you have nothing to loose in that case
<Catoptromancy> google has concluded that installing 2wire amoung other USB wireless adapters to be a pain
<malnilion> Oh, wireless via USB could be interesting
<hyper_ch> next weekend I'll have to have a look at truecrypt in feisty :)
<camer0ff> hello
<BFTD> hrm
<camer0ff> just have a question relating to vi
<camer0ff> in gnome i just hit "i" or "insert" to type text. how do i do it in xfce?
<camer0ff> it just doesnt seem to work :S
<BFTD> we here use nano
<camer0ff> ah fair enough :S
<hyper_ch> nano is alright for my simple mind :)
<hyper_ch> vi is too complicated :)
<camer0ff> just like vi because it has been on every distro i have used
<camer0ff> gotten used to it
<camer0ff> just seemed strange that it didnt work
<camer0ff> hmm
<camer0ff> brb
<camer0ff> hmm
<camer0ff> back :)
<camer0ff> having trouble getting my monitor working correctly
<posingaspopular> camer0ff: howso?
<camer0ff> i have changed /etc/X11/xconf file
<camer0ff> screen isn't positioned right
<posingaspopular> camer0ff: can you adjust it on the actual monitor
<camer0ff> its hanging off the edge of the monitor :(
<camer0ff> i can... but the monitor gets used for two computers at the moment
<posingaspopular> hmm
<posingaspopular> im not the best when it comes to X issues though
<camer0ff> :(
<posingaspopular> camer0ff: is that a xubuntu issue?
<posingaspopular> or can you ask in #ubuntu
<camer0ff> the file didnt initially have HorizSync and VertRefresh, so i added them with the values that are specified for the monitor
<camer0ff> will ask in #ubuntu
<camer0ff> not really sure though
<silverfox> How do i make launchers, such as the synaptic one run as root in menu editor?
<grazie> silverfox: use the command 'gksu synaptic'
<silverfox> Get the command doesnt exist
<grazie> silverfox: gksu and synaptic are installed by default on Xubuntu
<silverfox> grazie, Not running xubuntu just switched from a base install of standard ubuntu, is there a package i need for gksu?
<silverfox> I dont even know the command to add to menu to open a terminal -_-
<posingaspopular> silverfox: it's down in the menu
<posingaspopular> it should be under system if you are using xubuntu
<grazie> silverfox: yes, gksu is a package. It's not really very clear to me what you've installed so far and what you are trying to do.
<grazie> nm
<murr4y> hi, i downloaded a theme and put it into /usr/share/themes/xfw4/THEME but its still not listed in the window manager settings
<grazie> murr4y: put theme in /usr/share/themes (system wide) or ~/.themes (local)
<murr4y> so without "xfmw4" ?
<murr4y> i put it into /usr/share/themes but it's not listed
<malnilion> murr4y, I always put themes in .Themes in my home folder
<malnilion> Or .themes, rather.
<murr4y> well i don't have a .themes in my home folder actually
<TheSheep> murr4y: just make it
<murr4y> mh doesn't work either
<TheSheep> murr4y: unpack it
<murr4y> TheSheep: it is unpacked
<TheSheep> murr4y: you should put it so that the themerc file is in ~/.themes/ThemeName/xfwm4/
<TheSheep> murr4y: and all the files that were with it, of course
<TheSheep> (or, in the old fashion, ~/.themes/xfwm4/ThemeName/, but that's deprecated)
<murr4y> TheSheep: i put it there just like that
<h3sp4wn> Anyone have an idea why - resolution:    100x100 dots per inch is hardwired somewhere into xfce4 (feisty)
<h3sp4wn> If I just run xinit it uses 96x96 (as specified in xorg.conf)
<h3sp4wn>  /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc - seems to be hardwired in there (I cannot see a sensible reason for doing so though)
<Rich_li_ny> Good moring everyone :)
<Rich_li_ny> I just did an installation for the third time and still cant get video.
<Rich_li_ny> But can so an ALT F1 and go to a command prompt.
<Merchelo> what sort of video and what sort of player?
<Merchelo> oh wait
<Merchelo> my bad
<Rich_li_ny> Viseo as in my monitor.  I have a VGA monitor.. and an Matrix AGP video card.
<Rich_li_ny> It seems there is soemthing worng with my xorg config file but I cant get into it to edit it.
<grazie> Rich_li_ny: the matrox video drive has a known bug. You can use vesa or upgrade to feisty where I believe it's fixed. There may be workarounds available too
<grazie> driver*
<Artemis3> oh, interesting, this time xfce did load, but still no splashy when booting~~~
<Orionisti> Hello
<Orionisti> I need some help in getting a weird device working in Xubuntu
<Orionisti> I have a 170 MB PCMCIA Hard disk drive  "Viper 170"   that I can't access.
<Orionisti> I can plug it in the laptop and it starts spinning but I can't access the drive
<Orionisti> Any ideas?
<Orionisti> Heh, maybe I'm asking for the impossible...
<Orionisti> I got the hard drive inside a Canon Powershot 600 - a digital camera with half a megapixel from the year 1997
<h3sp4wn> I doubt it is impossible
<Artemis3> its pccard ata drive?
<Orionisti> Yay, a speck of light =)
<Orionisti> all it says is PCMCIA hard disk drive
<reaVer> is anyone having problems with amsn lately?
<Artemis3> wait, you said canon camera? you sure its not cf?
<reaVer> like, having it lock up?
<Orionisti> well the connector is PCMCIA and it says PCMCIA sooo... I'd guess it is pcmcia
<Orionisti> and it is 10 years old - was cf around at that time?
<Artemis3> i dont remember seeing canon cameras using pccard devices...
<Artemis3> let me check., these conectors are very simillar
<Orionisti> Viper(tm) 170E
<h3sp4wn> I don't remember seeing a digital camera in 1997
<Orionisti> Model 8170E
<Orionisti> Yeah, this is very antique
<Orionisti> the HDD has a date of April 1997
<Orionisti> and it spins when I plug it in, cf cards don't spin, do they?+  ;-)
<h3sp4wn> Orionisti: Are you certain the laptop you plug it into supports pcmcia ?
<Artemis3> does dmesg shows your drive? apparently other pcmcia hds work
<Orionisti> the laptop has a pcmcia network card so it supports it alright
<Orionisti> how do I access dmesg?
<h3sp4wn> Orionisti: pcmcia and cardbus are different though
<h3sp4wn> anything un ancient would be cardbus
<Orionisti> It's HP Omnibook XE3 gc-cl if I remember correctly
<Orionisti> ok, do the old cardbus devices still state they are PCMCIA?
<h3sp4wn> Orionisti: is the network card in lspci
<Artemis3> Orionisti, just type that command in a console
<Orionisti> ispci...?
<Artemis3> you might want to use dmesg | less
<Orionisti> network card states to be pcmcia also
<Orionisti> ok I'll check it out
<h3sp4wn> If its in lspci its not pcmcia (afaik)
<Artemis3> maybe a message like "pata_pcmcia"
<Artemis3> eg: "scsi5 : pata_pcmcia"
<Orionisti> can't see such a line
<h3sp4wn> You need to specify base addresses etc with pcmcia
<Orionisti> scrolling
<Orionisti> CardBus bridge found at
<Orionisti> PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0
<Rich_li_ny> I installed Xubuntu and can not get my Monitor to display video. When booting it says:".....ACPI Failed Unable to Locate RSDP " and contues the boot process.  I then see the Xubuntu logo show for a split second and and then the Monitor goes blank.  10-20 seconds after that the monitor turns off and green LED on it turned amber.    Pressing Ctrl+F7 turns monitor back on for a sec but still no video.   Pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 exits me to a sy
<h3sp4wn> Rich_li_ny: laptop ?
<Orionisti> dmesg finds the manufacturer of the P-ATA drive and so on, but I can't access the data on it
<Rich_li_ny> my system P-II 300. Intel AL440LX motherboard, 192mb RAM , Matrox Graphics 64mb AGP card.  System works fine with other distros installed.
<Merchelo> what version of xubuntu 6.04 or 6.10 ?
<Rich_li_ny> Desktop w/ VGA monitor
<Rich_li_ny> sorry I should have stated.
<Rich_li_ny> 6.10
<Orionisti> I have 6.10
<Orionisti> ok I'm at a standstill again
<Artemis3> Rich_li_ny, sounds like a refresh rate issue..
<Rich_li_ny> OK..
<Rich_li_ny> I went reconfigure the Oxor..
<Artemis3> can you get your monitor refresh rates?
<Rich_li_ny> but couldnt,, maybe I am tyopingt in the command wrong.
<Artemis3> id rather edit a couple of lines in xorg.conf instead...
<Rich_li_ny> I also wrote down the viseo settings that worked whenusing Puppy linux.
<Rich_li_ny> off a live CD.
<Rich_li_ny> Yeah.. this is what worked in Puppy (puppys auto config).  53.7214 Horizontal khz
<Rich_li_ny> 85.1369 Vertical Hz .. 24 Color
<Artemis3> hmm
<Artemis3> you dont have the ranges?
<Rich_li_ny> No.. thast all it said..
<Rich_li_ny> I dont know how to see or get ranges.
<Artemis3> monitor manual?
<Artemis3> google search?
<Artemis3> when you get those, just edit xorg.conf in /etc/X11 in the monitor section
<Rich_li_ny> When I looked at display.. it told me what it was set for .  I know it would be easier if It had ranges.. but with those number I was hoping to make some up.
<Artemis3> its better with ranges
<Rich_li_ny> You know.. Ive been googeling around almost every day for 2.5 weeks now.. and its teh only thing I didnt look up was the monitor.
<Artemis3> search google for specs of that monitor
<Artemis3> hahaha
<Rich_li_ny> I tried THree different monitors  though and had teh same problem.
<Rich_li_ny> OK
<Artemis3> when you get the ranges, you simply add 2 lines like:         HorizSync       30-85
<Artemis3>         VertRefresh     47-160
<Artemis3>  in the Monitor section
<Orionisti> Right, how do I mount the sda device again?
<Artemis3> and thats it...
<Artemis3> much faster than the alternative
<Rich_li_ny> Art.. thanks..  I feel like an idoit now..  :))
<Rich_li_ny> I will check it out :D
<Artemis3> not your fault
<Rich_li_ny> ty] 
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
* #xubuntu  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
(YogSothoth/#xubuntu) I installed hal, dbus and thunar-volman-plugin, and when I plug in an usbdisk or insert a dvdrom, nothing happens. Why isn't it automounted?
<Orionisti> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14875/
<Orionisti> ...Arkh?
<Arkh> oh sorry I was reading an article :)
<Orionisti> ah
<Arkh> ok
<Arkh> now as root, or with sudo
<Arkh> fdisk /dev/sda
<Arkh> be very careful
<Arkh> and just press p
<Arkh> to print the partition table
<Orionisti> FAT16
<Arkh> wtf?
<Arkh> I think sda is your usb pen..
<Orionisti> huh?
<Orionisti> no, my usb pen is in my pocket
<Arkh> oh wait
<Arkh> let me understand
<Orionisti> sure
<Arkh> this hard disk is a data one?
<Orionisti> you understanding would help me a lot =)
<Orionisti> And what would you mean by data?
<Arkh> not your operative system
<Arkh> :p
<Orionisti> yes, not my operative system
<Arkh> ok then
<Arkh> sudo mkdir /media/sda
<Orionisti> I can't fit Xubuntu on a 170 MB disk =P
<Orionisti> ok
<Arkh> and then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda
<Orionisti> ok
<Arkh> any error?
<Orionisti> no
<Arkh> cd /media/sda/
<Arkh> ls
<Arkh> :P
<Orionisti> pwrshot recycled system volume information
<Orionisti> seems that someone has tried mounting this on xp before
<Arkh> well now the disk is mounted :p
<Orionisti> wow I can see the pics there
<Artemis3> haha
<Arkh> try doing a mount to see which permissions you have
<Artemis3> delete that xp trash
<Arkh> err lol
<Orionisti> mounbt mount ....
<Orionisti> not so fast =P
<Orionisti> so I do what exactly?
<Arkh> mount
<Orionisti> rw
<Artemis3> its fine
<Orionisti> ok, now how do I get to browse the contents in, say, Thunar File Manager and open the pictures in Gimp or whatever?
<Arkh> so you have officially been pimped, Orionisti
<Arkh> just open thunar
<Arkh> filesystem, media, sda
<Artemis3> well you mounted it didn't you? you already know the path...
<Orionisti> ay, wonderful
<Artemis3> and i thought my 128mb cf was small...
<Orionisti> I thank you from the bottom of my heart!  =D
<Orionisti> this is 170 MB and huge (physically
<Orionisti> One more question
<Artemis3> on the other hand i do have a working 80mb pata disk stored
<Orionisti> do I have to mount this again every time I reconnect it?
<Arkh> yes
<Artemis3> 3 1/2" and all..
<Arkh> unless you do edit /etc/fstab
<Orionisti> I've used a 25 MB ISA disk
<Artemis3> what do you mean isa?
<Orionisti> ISA as in the ISA in motherboard, before PCI
<Artemis3> the black one with the controller?
<Orionisti> mhm
<Orionisti> now, how to edit the /etc/fstab
<Artemis3> fstab will shorten your mount command, dont automount unless you plan to leave it always connected
<Orionisti> alright
<Orionisti> I guess this is fine
<Artemis3> it will save you from typing many mount options everytime
<Artemis3> something like mount /media/sda will do if you configure fstab
<Artemis3> now why would you use a 170mb disk for?
<Artemis3> isnt a pendrive much easier?
<Orionisti> because it's the only thing the digital camera accepts =P
<Artemis3> ah...
<Artemis3> pcmcia camara... funny
<Orionisti> it's not like I plan on actively using the digital camera or anything
<Artemis3> maybe you can get a much bugger pcmcia flash hd
<Orionisti> one more thing
<Artemis3> bigger
<Orionisti> now that I have pictures of me in the hdd, I can't remove them
<Artemis3> if my canon wasnt in the black list of defective models.. i would consider getting another cf
<Orionisti> I might sell this camera - these are rare
<Artemis3> mine is failing, because of some manufacture issue :(
<Artemis3> but is like 3 yrs old and i found out recently
<Orionisti> root owns the files and I can't delete them
<Orionisti> ideas?
<Artemis3> ah yes, thats one of the mount options you miss
<Artemis3> mount with use permissions, or change permissions, or rooted thunar (now thats scary and dangerous, dont do that ;))
<gratuit> I'm using feisty and have my desktop icon preference to show only icons for removable devices, since I just upgraded, it now shows two volumes on a non-removable drive. I still want them to be mounted, but not shown on the desktop. is there any way to keep them from showing up on the desktop? (i.e. something I can add in fstab?)
<Orionisti> Remember, you need to tell everything in detail to me =)
<Artemis3> hehe i know i know i don't remember those things from memory... hmm fat16 isnt?
<Orionisti> mhm
<Artemis3> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<Artemis3> but before you try
<Artemis3> sudo umount /media/sda
<Artemis3> and never remove it without umount first...
<Orionisti> sudo unmount command not found
<Artemis3> umount
<Arkh> gratuit, that's something that involves the file manager ( aka Thunar ) not fstab
<Orionisti> ah
<Arkh> I know how to do that with gnome, but not with xfce
<gratuit> <Arkh>: I wasn't sure if there was something in fstab that could mark it as a removable device
<tors_> gratuit: same thing happened to me. Choose "File/launcher icons" in the dropdown-box and then Select all the checkboxes under "Show icons for:". Then change dropdown to "None". Then change back to "File/launcher icons" and deselect all checkboxes. Then switch dropdown to "None" and back to "File/launcher icons"
<Artemis3> not in fstab...
<Arkh> it that doesn't work, try mounting the not removable devices in another directory such as /mnt/ instead of /media/
<gratuit> tors_: thanks, that seemed to work
<Arkh> that should do the trick aswell..
<Orionisti> I found some pictures of the previous owner in the recycle bin =S
<Artemis3> lol
<Arkh> owww
<Arkh> naked?
<Arkh> XD
<tors_> gratuit: glad to help
<Orionisti> nopes
<Orionisti> apparently he is in army
<Arkh> I don't like much the "he" part
<Artemis3> har har
<Orionisti> auuugh it got hot in there
<Orionisti> the hdd that is
<Artemis3> !
<Artemis3> idea
<Artemis3> get that cheapo pcmcia adapter for cf
<Artemis3> try in that camera
<Orionisti> nah
<Artemis3> its like 7$
<Orionisti> I could get a cheapo digital camera with the same price
<Artemis3> but canon is much better
<Orionisti> with the size of the hdd and more pixels
<Artemis3> 1gb cf is just 12$
<Artemis3> you sure the new camera is cheaper than 21$?
<Artemis3> well benq and genius don't count ;)
<Artemis3> er.. that would be 19$ ^^!
<stimz> Afternoon
<stimz> Any ideas where to find the repository for screensavers? :D
<{slacky}> hello
<{slacky}> can I install xubuntu on a K5 at 100MHz with 64 MByte of RAM?
<Arkh> I don't think it can handle it
<{slacky}> what kind of Linux that I can Install?
<Arkh> I think a damn small linux
<{slacky}> Arkh: url?
<Arkh> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<{slacky}> Arkh: thank you
<Arkh> I think that something more powerful could work with the processor
<Arkh> but with that RAM it is the only thing I can think of
<{slacky}> Arkh: but some office suite? not with that computer?
<{slacky}> Arkh: I've got installed Windows 98 on that machine now
<Arkh> is there any way to increase the ram?
<{slacky}> Arkh: no
<{slacky}> Arkh: this PC has 15 or more years old
<{slacky}> mmm maybe 10
<Arkh> let me think a bit..
<Arkh> if you could add 64 megs pf ram
<Arkh> xubuntu would run pretty smoothly
<Arkh> but with the current  memory open office would run bleeding slowly
<Arkh> a friend of mine tried that :p
<delcoyote> can i run automatix with xubuntu? hi all btw
<{slacky}> hi delcoyote
<{slacky}> Arkh: try from LiveCD is very slower that the installed system obvoiusly, right? just to try the speed rate
<Arkh> yup
<Arkh> which distro are you trying?
<Arkh> Knoppix?
<Arkh> I mean the proc is very good
<{slacky}> Arkh: no, I've got Win98 on that PC, but I'd like to use linux
<Arkh> double the ram and almost everything will work out of the box :P
<stevethepirate> hello. can anyone tell me howto install xfce.. i have no web browsing capabilities here i'm afraid.. only irc and a local mirror
<Rich_li_ny> New Installation Xubuntu 6.10 and can not get Video on monitor unless I go to a command prompt (Ctrl + Alt + F1).  Begins to load I see xubuntu logo then screen goes blank and monitor goes dead.  Please help me with this.  Its been going on for tow weeks and I really want to get this working.  Note monitor works with Puppy linus live Cd.. but not with xbuntu.
<stevethepirate> Refresh rate or resolution on xubuntu is too high or not supported by monitor..
<Arkh> stevethepirate, links?
<Rich_li_ny> Well the computer I am on now has the exact same monitor and it works fine.
<Rich_li_ny> Its just a different pc..  I tried three monitors allready
<Rich_li_ny> Also get message on boot :  "ACPI unable to locate RSDP"
<Rich_li_ny> Tried to reinstall 2x and it didnt help:(
<hyper_ch> Rich_li_ny: try to disable the acpi
<McBeardy> hello all
<grazie> Rich_li_ny: It is not your monitor. Like you were told earlier the ubuntu matrox video driver is broken You can use vesa or upgrade to feisty where I believe it's fixed. There may also be a driiver you can use from outside the repos
<grazie> Rich_li_ny: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-mga/+bug/58721
<ubotu> Malone bug 58721 in edgy-backports "Edgy upgrade breaks multiple Matrox cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<McBeardy> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<McBeardy> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<McBeardy> !browsing windows networks
<McBeardy> uhh.. anyone here know anything about browsing windows netowrorks?
<hyper_ch> Rich_li_ny: feisty is nice... although it's still "beta" it's more stable than windoze... you should try that if grazie think it's fixed in feisty :)
<hyper_ch> McBeardy: hmmm, samba :)
<hyper_ch> McBeardy: but how exactely... I've never tried it :)
<hyper_ch> I only know how to make my shares available to my roommates through the network
<McBeardy> hmmm
<grazie> !samba | McBeardy
<ubotu> McBeardy: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<McBeardy> it would be nice to just click on some kind of network button in thunar and see shared folders like in windows
<hyper_ch> McBeardy: you first ahve to get samba :)
<McBeardy> well, i have samba
<McBeardy> and this thing called xsmbrowser
<McBeardy> which claims to be a gui for it, but it doesn't exactly work
<hyper_ch> konqueror can do it :)
<hyper_ch> well, you need somehow to setup samba up for accessing windows network shares I think
<Arkh> McBeardy,
<Arkh> you can use samba and fusesmb and Thunar
<Arkh> to access shares like in windows ;)
<McBeardy> thats good news
<McBeardy> any idea how?
<Arkh> let me find you the exct guide
<Arkh> exact*
<hyper_ch> McBeardy: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy   look at 1.13.x
<Arkh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=9331b0a1153d3539c13ae7bebfd878ba&t=304131&highlight=samba+thunar
<hyper_ch> McBeardy: looks like they have some stuff
<Arkh> this is the same guide I did follow
<Arkh> and it works ;)
<McBeardy> hoooray
<McBeardy> thanks
<Arkh> just be careful and follow all the steps :p
<hyper_ch> good guide *bookmark*
<Arkh> :P
<Arkh> most of the reboots are useless
<Arkh> but they don't hurt aswell :D
<hyper_ch> one has to reboot linux?
<Arkh> yeh, it seems so
<Arkh> I made everything without rebooting
<Arkh> but anyways -.-
<hyper_ch> I thought a reboot is only required upon kernel change/mod and some other core stuff :)
<hyper_ch> oh well, if it says reboot, then reboot :)
<Arkh> 4) Reboot, so the fuse module loads, and the proper workgroup is read for samba.
<hyper_ch> ah... fuse
<Arkh> or do a sudo modprobe fuse
<hyper_ch> lsmod fuse   shoud do it
<hyper_ch> that's what I meant
<Arkh> *** 6.7) Reboot the system and triple check with step 6.6
<Arkh> mostly useless :P
<hyper_ch> and make sure to add it to /etc/modules
<hyper_ch> did fuse actually get auto-added by samba install?
<Arkh> the fusesmb installation does it :P
<hyper_ch> I don't recall to have it added to /etc/modules
<hyper_ch> and what is "lp" for a module?
<hyper_ch> the other 4 I know what they are for :)
<Arkh> linux printer
<Arkh> sbp2?
<hyper_ch> could deactivate that... don't ahve a printer....
<hyper_ch> no, visor
<hyper_ch> aes
<hyper_ch> dm_mod
<hyper_ch> dm-crypt
<Arkh> lol I have a firewire module
<Arkh> anyways it doesn't get loaded
<hyper_ch> hehehe
<hyper_ch> well, my dm-crypt/luks guide is written... maybe I'll see about truecrypt this weekend :)
<hyper_ch> I still wonder is there a way to encrypt the /etc folder or put that on a seperate partition?
<Arkh> the second thing yes
<Arkh> the first one too but I don't know how :P
<hyper_ch> Arkh: how? if the partition data is stored in /etc/fstab how can that be on a different partition?
<Arkh> oh right hyper_ch I din't think about that lol
<Naughtyboy> what the heck just happend with the update of Fiesty...some of the devs or someone at canonical just had a brainfart ;=)
<hyper_ch> Arkh: I think it would be nice because /etc contains a lot of demon configs...
<hyper_ch> Naughtyboy: ????
<Arkh> I was just thinking about other directories like /home, /var, /opt,/usr can be mounted on different partitions
<Naughtyboy> well...I was doing my daly update routine...and my nvidia-glx got downgraded to 63xx something..
<Naughtyboy> and soem other packages..
<hyper_ch> lucky you :)
<Naughtyboy> I hade it fixed..so no worries.....but that seemes to wierd to me
<hyper_ch> I have legacy drviers :)
<Naughtyboy> removed to ones I had installed and installed the new ones...but they have nemed them "nvidia-glx-new"
<hyper_ch> they are also to be updated
<Naughtyboy> ohh well...all good now...just got a little confused..
<hyper_ch> The following packages will be upgraded:
<hyper_ch>   foomatic-db grub human-icon-theme ifupdown libnm-glib0 libpanel-applet2-0 libpango1.0-0 libpango1.0-common
<hyper_ch>   libvolume-id0 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-14-generic linux-restricted-modules-common mplayer nvidia-glx-legacy
<hyper_ch>   openprinting-ppds python-software-properties seahorse software-properties-gtk thunar thunar-doc thunar-volman-plugin
<hyper_ch>   udev volumeid
<hyper_ch> let's be brave and let it upgrade :)
<Naughtyboy> yeah that was the ones that I just upgaded
<Naughtyboy> err upgraded
<hyper_ch> let me try :)
<Naughtyboy> yeah..goahead...good luck  ;=))
<hyper_ch> thx
<hyper_ch> what can happen?
<hyper_ch> computer explodes?
<hyper_ch> not that important :)
<Arkh> mm yes
<Arkh> well no
<Arkh> they do burn though
<Arkh> :D
<hyper_ch> burning isn't as specatcular as exploding... :(
<TheDarkKiller> Yay, installed Xubuntu on a new fast machine. This rocks!
<hyper_ch> TheDarkKiller: that's good :)
<Arkh> yeah :P
<TheDarkKiller> ;)
<hyper_ch> I still don't know why some people are not using Xfce :)
<Arkh> because you can't edit the menu
<Arkh> :@ :@ :@
<Arkh> :D
<TheDarkKiller> Well, for me it's a good interface, as I'm a big time Linux noob. But I'm learning. I always coded my programs in Windows, but now... :D
<hyper_ch> code programs for linux :)
<Naughtyboy> yeah...that just about the only thing that bugs me with xfce....that damn menu....
<hyper_ch> Arkh: sure you can edit the menu
<Naughtyboy> yeah but its a PITA
<Arkh> how :P
<hyper_ch> Arkh: edit the .xml file of it :)
<Arkh> I mean I want it WYSIWYG
<Arkh> :P
<hyper_ch> Arkh: WYSIWYG is for noobs
<Arkh> rofl
<Arkh> it is fast
<hyper_ch> maybe :)
<Naughtyboy> hyper_ch, : how's the updating going for ya ..?
<hyper_ch> Naughtyboy: went well... but haven't restarted x yet
<hyper_ch> going to do that now :)
<Naughtyboy> ahaaaa....c'mon u wuzzz..restarX
<Naughtyboy> haha...
<hyper_ch> runs without problems
<Naughtyboy> well...congrats then...hehe
<Naughtyboy> mine didn't
<Naughtyboy> guess it was due to the drivers
<hyper_ch> yeah
<hyper_ch> but I got the legacy ones :)
<Naughtyboy> ok..
<hyper_ch> gotta go :)
<Rich_li_ny> Hyper:  Thanks for the help and Link..  baby was crying and I ran out of the room for a few minnets.  Just saw your reply.. Thanks :)
<delcoyote> i need some help with xubuntu 7.04 installation on cyrix 300 64 ram getting a apci=force error
<delcoyote> apci=force required to enable apci
* aussieman is happy as broadcom wifi now works on feisty
<delcoyote> do i need to add at boot options= install apci=force?
<Arkh> aussieman, what is your wifi card?
<aussieman> broadcom 43XX
<aussieman> Arkh, Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<aussieman> 10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<aussieman> ive been playing with it for a week
<Arkh> woot
<aussieman> woot woot
<Arkh> mine is a 02:08.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<Arkh> I have been using it with ndiswrapper
<aussieman> and it goes ok?
<Arkh> yep
<aussieman> i got the bcm drivers
<Arkh> I am using the 64 bit version of xubuntu
<aussieman> ok
<Arkh> I will definitely try feisty in a coule of weeks :P
<aussieman> im in a hote just now getting the new upgarde - hopefully network manage rgnome ect will stop freezing now
<aussieman> its ice
<aussieman> nic e
<Arkh> :D
<aussieman> sorry
<Arkh> edgy works pretty good atm
<Arkh> beryl's up and running too :P
<aussieman> i gotta get ready im at a bike race and gotta do an interview
<aussieman> beryl is a freind of dame edna
<Arkh> what lol?
<aussieman> you know dame edna?
<aussieman> edna everedge
<Arkh> no sir
<aussieman> google dame edna australian culture
<Arkh> Oh I see now :)
<Arkh> no way I could known of that before :P
<Arkh> have*
<aussieman> muy bien
<raig1> I have a laptop with two networks, i.e. one wired and one wireless. How do I control the assignment of the interfaces to eth0, eth1, etc? Seems to be different at each boot.
<raig1> I have a laptop with two networks, i.e. one wired and one wireless. How do I control the assignment of the interfaces to eth0, eth1, etc? Seems to be different at each boot. (repost)
<maxamillion> raig1: it changes on each boot?
<maxamillion> raig1: try checking /etc/network/interfaces ... that file generally caters to things of this sort
<maxamillion> raig1: note that you will need sudo privilages if you plan to edit it
<Rich_li_ny> Bug on 6.10 causes problems with PCI /AGP cards and no video on monitor.  Per forums and IRC I was told I need to change to vesa or download 7.04 .  How do I download and install vesa drivers from a command prompt?   (cant d/l the 7.04 ISO I don't have enough bandwidth).  ???
<TheSheep> Rich_li_ny: they are already included
<TheSheep> Rich_li_ny: just do 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and change the "driver" line in it to say "vesa"
<raig1> It is just my problem that in editing /etc/networks/interfaces, I do now know which interface is eth0/eth1/eth2. Background: I have to load a different driver for the wlan, so the wlan is also named ethx. There should be something in udev, I learned meanwhile, but how?
<maxamillion> raig1: my wireless for my laptop is actually seen as eth1 also .... i never bothered with it because it was consistent
<Rich_li_ny> .
<raig1> seems to be a race condition which card is earlier. But I found the solution meanwhile under http://www.debianadmin.com/rename-network-interface-using-udev-in-linux.html, so that I could associate the name with a MAC address. Thanks.
<sioux> sera
<sioux> hi
<sioux> oopppss english
<sioux> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<sioux> :-(
<maxamillion> sioux: ?
<maxamillion> sioux: anything i can help you with?
<sioux> I am new to xubuntu
<Maximilian1st> Hi maxamillion
<Merchelo> did you use linux before sioux ?
<sioux> yes
<maxamillion> hey Maximilian1st
<sioux> ubuntu
<Maximilian1st> How is the release going on?
<Maximilian1st> Xfce 4.4.1 has been uploaded and will be announced in short.
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: good good, release candidate is planning to be out today i believe (if it hasn't already, i've been really busy with school work)
<sioux> xfce is gnome based or kde?
<maxamillion> sioux: neitehr
<maxamillion> sioux: neither*
<Maximilian1st> Xfce is based on GTK which is more of a gnome thing than KDE
<sioux> gtk is ok with compizor beryl?
<Maximilian1st> Absolutely.
<Maximilian1st> beryl is part of the new feisty packages, stop me if I'm wrong.
<sioux> and all programs that are designed for kde or gnome can run with xfce?
<maxamillion> sioux: yes, in xubuntu they can
<sioux> :-)
<sioux> I have a old laptop PIII... gnome wasvery slow
<sioux> now I am see what happen with xfce!
<maxamillion> sioux: it will be much faster :)
<sioux> :)
<sioux> for now seems so
<Maximilian1st> You are very enthusiast with much I think... What makes Gnome so slow?
<sioux> but much more personalisation must be stil
<sioux> done
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: gnome-libs ... they are resource hogs, also since gnome has so many different components rolled into one it just makes it a very heavy environment compared to xfce
<Maximilian1st> I understand.
<sioux> I so gnome slow on running gui application
<sioux> sorry I saw...
<sioux> or sow?
<sioux> saw or sow?
<Maximilian1st> so or so...
<Maximilian1st> ;-p
<Maximilian1st> joke
<Maximilian1st> you saw Gnome...
<sioux> yes
<sioux> for example now with fce I running a upgrade distro and at the same time chat...  with gnome was more slow and difficult
<sioux> maximillian1st what's crossower?
<Mead> trying to boot xubuntu from the cd on a old emachine etower 466i (pentium 2 grade celeron, 256mb of ram),  after I press enter at the how do you wanna boot screen, it loads two files says' ready, then turns to a black screen with a curser in the upper lefthand curser, then doesn't do anything else
<grazie> Mead: do you know what video card the machine has?
<Mead> yes, I am using a premedia 2 pci card w/8mb ram
<grazie> grazie: that's a new one for me
<grazie> Mead: ^^
<Mead> I bought it years ago when I wanted to play mechwarrior 3 on another machine
<grazie> Mead: does alt+ctrl+f1 give you a terminal console?
<Mead> as a noob to linux, I had not
<grazie> Mead: ?
<Mead> when should I press that key combo?
<grazie> any time
<grazie> sooner the better :)
<Mead> I forgot to include that I don't have a HDD in this machine at all
<grazie> Mead: is the machine booted?
<sioux> grazie is a nik?
<Mead> brb, gonna go to the machine boot it up and see if I can get to the terminal console
<grazie> sioux: yeah. hi!
<sioux> that's italian word
<grazie> yeah...people keep telling me :)
<sioux> are you?
<sioux> italian?
<grazie> no I'm British
<sioux> no english,,, british
<sioux> north or south?
<sioux> :)
<sioux> joke
<Mead> alright, now it is showing a error
<Mead> buffer i/o error on device HDD logical block
<Mead> has a number like 64.048131 at the begining of the error and a single digit at the end, the error repeats itself with the numbers getting higher
<grazie> sioux: getting a bit off topic here, but my ancestry is Welsh, Irish and English. People from the UK should refer to themselves are British,  but often use English or whatever instead
<grazie> Mead: did you check the disk?
<Mead> there is no HDD...
<grazie> no the cd?
<Mead> check it how?
<Mead> I just burned it from a torrent download last night
<grazie> in the boot menu there's a check cd option
<Mead> what 'f' number is that?
<Mead> I saw the memory check feature...
<grazie> Mead: f number? ICheck cd comes just before that if I recall correctly
<Maximilian1st> sioux, crossoverX is an application that lets you run some windows applications under linux.
<Rich_li_ny> Off to bed.. g nite veryone
* Mead goes back and checks on the system and attempts to find the icheck feature
<grazie> Mead: that ICheck was a typo... Check CD...
<Merchelo> there's also no iCheck on a mac :)
<grazie> Merchelo: on a mac there's no menu with yaboot. you type in 'check' if I recall correctly
<grazie> Merchelo: at the boot: prompt
<Mead> either the bios splash screen hid it, or it was some text that flashed very quickly before the boot menu apeared
<grazie> Mead: did you hit escape to get the menu?
<grazie> Mead: it's on the same screen as the memtest
* Mead grumbles about how he wishes he didn't need to keep his phone line clear and he could dial up from the pc that this emachine is sitting next to, instead of being across the house catching wifi on his laptop
<Mead> I just try booting the machine 3 time, when thru all the differnt help menus when it asks how you want it to boot, and I didn't find anything that said check cd
<Mead> how would I check the cd on a windows machine?
<Mead> outside the ubuntu os?
<grazie> Mead: That menu option should be there. I don't understand why you can't see it. What version of Xubuntu are you using?
<Mead> 6.10
<grazie> Mead: have you got the cd booted up now?
<Mead> no
<bordy> Can anyone direct me to the download for the Xubuntu alt-install CD?
<lrtl> good evening, is someone can help me with xubuntu, automount and scsi cdroms ?
<Mead> http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<Mead> grazie: when I get the prompt where it askes how I wanna boot that cd, what should I do to check the cd?
<grazie> Mead: do you just get a boot: prompt? I thought you got 5 menu options?
<Mead> has a graphic of xubuntu at the top of the screen, at the bottom is had text talking about press  f1 for help and press enter for the live boot... and the prompt looks " boot: "
<grazie> Mead: enet
<grazie> Mead: sorry. enter 'check'
<Mead> alright
<Mead> same thing happens, did the crl alt f1 keycombo, nad the same errors happen
<grazie> Mead: when did you see the memtestmenu option?
<Mead> in one of the help menus,
<Mead> I think the f3 menu
<grazie> Mead: do you have the desktop (live) cd?
<Mead> I should
<grazie> Mead: what's the file name of the iso you burnt
<Mead> yes, the iso i burned has  desktop i386 in the name
<grazie> Mead: I'm guessing the graphical menu can't displayed on that machine because of your video card
<grazie> Mead: there must be a check cd option somewhere on the function key menus
<Mead> I haven't seen one and I have looked thru the menus many times
<grazie> Mead: I dunno what else to suggest....you checked the md5sum before burning?
<Mead> I don't know how to do that
<Mead> I thought that my bittorrent client would check the file
<grazie> !md5sum | Mead
<ubotu> Mead: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<grazie> Mead: I think you've got a bad cd. It may the download or it may be the burn. Do the md5sum check to see if you got a good download.
<Mead> well, I my time to deal with this problem has ended, I must go and do chores like dishes and start cooking my dinner, I will lay idle here though
<Mead> ubotu: thanks I downloaded the program but I will have to mess with it in a few hours after do what I gotta do
<grazie> Mead: best of luck next time you get back to it :)
<Mead> thanks
<grazie> Mead: do you have another video card you can try?
<magic_ninja> whats up
<magic_ninja> Mead: u having vid card problems
<maxamillion> beryl and compiz in feisty don't work with xfce .... :/
<maxamillion> just a note
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: do your fonts look correct in feisty ? (to me that is more fundimental than compiz etc)
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: i don't use beryl or compiz so i don't mind, i was just testing it .... and yes, fonts are great
<Arkh>  why maxamillion ?
<maxamillion> Arkh: why what?
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: I don't care for beryl / compiz either - fonts are trashed though (any tricks you used ?)
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade .... after editing my sources.list .... :.
<maxamillion> :/
<Arkh> why beryl doesn't work I mean :)
<h3sp4wn> Its merging back into compiz isn't it anyway
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: yeah, that's what the word on the digital street is
<Arkh> it already merged
<hyper_ch> hiho
<Arkh> http://dev.beryl-project.org/~cyberorg/beryl/24/compiz-and-beryl-reunited-officially/
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: It seemed obvious from the start compiz had the programming talent to me
<maxamillion> Arkh: i dunno why, but i had it installed and working in edgy and all i did was updated my sources.list to feisty repos and upgraded and now when i test either and open an application it seems like the window manager isn't working correctly, but the effects work on the panel menus so its "kinda working" ... i've even releaded to the wm a few times trying to look for crashes or errors and i didn't really see any
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: and the funding
<Arkh> mmm very weird
<maxamillion> Arkh: yeah ... oh well, i don't _really_ mind because i don't use it but i'm sure that is going to come up when feisty releases stable
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: one thing i will give beryl credit for is the control panel application, but i think compiz is faster and more stable
<Arkh> maybe a simple reconfigure will do? :p
<maxamillion> Arkh: possible .... i'm just lazy and don't feel like it
<Arkh> :P
<maxamillion> xfwm4 is incredible ... no need for anything else :)
<Arkh> I never tried compiz
<Arkh> beryl now just works out of the box :p
<h3sp4wn> I prefer e17 but I am trying to track down this font problem and I dislike both gnome and kde
<maxamillion> Arkh: yeah ... both were really easy to get working on edgy
<Arkh> :)
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: if e17 would stop with all the re-writes and finally release a stable branch i would give it a shot
<Arkh> what's wrong with your fonts h3sp4wn ?
<h3sp4wn> Its as if the pixels on my lcd aren't lined up properly
<h3sp4wn> everything looks sort of rainbow coloured
<Arkh> oh Ihave read something like that
<Arkh> try unticking and ticking again
<h3sp4wn> unticking what ?
<Arkh> the options in settings manager
<h3sp4wn> all of them ?
<Arkh> user interface
<Arkh> something like that
<Arkh> should be aliasing options
<Arkh> untick them all
<Arkh> save
<Arkh> tick them all && save
<Arkh> these ones -> aliasing hinting lcd
<Arkh> the last one is sub-pixel hinting
<Arkh> bad memory :)
<h3sp4wn> yep - the subpixel one doesn't actually seem to immediately affect anything
<h3sp4wn> whereas the others come into effect straight away
<Arkh> still the same problem?
<h3sp4wn> yep
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: quite a few of the libraries are released now (its not all just cvs anymore)
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: ah ... that i didn't know
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: i did think it was interesting how terrasoft put e17 as default in the ps3 release
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: To me imlib2 is more impressive than compiz and co - hand optimised sse or mmx assembler for the things it does nothing is faster
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: I think its good for it to get a little more exposure (won't help it be released any faster I don't think)
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: i thought it was just emulated 3d and that it couldn't cast shadows on anything back the desktop background
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: i will say this though: e16 is horrible .... e17 is a massive improvement
<maxamillion> stable or not
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: Its not imlib2 that does that its evas I think it does support true transparancy but only for applications written using the e libraries
<h3sp4wn> I would rather use the old enlightenment than metacity or sawfish
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: as just a window manager? yes, old e is better than metacity or sawfish but i would have to mix it with xfce or gnome
<maxamillion> but with xfce i really can't find a complaint with xfwm4
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: It is also 8 years old
<h3sp4wn> the last stable version
<h3sp4wn> (major release)
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: wow ... i knew it was old but i didn't realize it had been that long
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: lets move to #xubuntu-offtopic
<arualavi> Is here anybody using xfce in catalan?
<arualavi> If there is, can confirm this bug please ?
<arualavi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4/+bug/105315
<ubotu> Malone bug 105315 in xfdesktop4 "Translation bug that broke up the xfdesktop menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<maxamillion> arualavi: i'm not personally, but i will look into the bug
<arualavi> thanks maxamillion
<maxamillion> np
#xubuntu 2007-04-11
<Grey_Loki> How hard would it be to backdate wine 0.9.34 to say, 0.9.20?
<Arkh> backdate?
<maxamillion> Grey_Loki: "sudo dpkg -r wine-0.9.34" download the other one from an archive site (there are some listed on winehq.com) and then "sudo dpkg -i wine-0.9.20"
<maxamillion> Grey_Loki: :)
<Arkh> oh lol downgrade
<Grey_Loki> Heh, yeah
<Arkh> if you already have that version
<Arkh> you could fire up synaptic
<Arkh> search for wine
<Arkh> press Ctrl + E
<Grey_Loki> I use different words for everything. I think it's because i'm English, or something.
<maxamillion> Grey_Loki: lol
<maxamillion> brb
<Arkh> and choose the desired version of the program
<Grey_Loki> Mmm. Searching the universe, multiverse, and whatever the original repo is called sure does take a long time :P
<wiikii> Hello
<wiikii> Exists ubuntu as server?
<wiikii> xubuntu *
<Grey_Loki> I'm pretty sure there's a server CD, yes.
<wiikii> thank you because the ubuntu cd i have installed it and when i reboot without the cd, never loads always is restarting by itself
<wiikii> :<
<maxamillion> wiikii: server ubuntu is just a command line install of ubuntu without the gui ... so just use the xubuntu alternate cd and select server installation (i don't think it will have LAMP by default though)
<wiikii> maxamillion i did i download the alternate but when is loadin to install the base system i got a lot of errors
<maxamillion> wiikii: did you check the md5sum of the image after you downloaded it?
<wiikii> haha what's that =p sorry i'm a noob
<maxamillion> !md5sum | wiikii
<ubotu> wiikii: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<jodas> Hello?
<maxamillion> hi
<jodas> I do not mean to be a bother but I have the edubuntu version and i'm having trouble with my wireless card.
<jodas> I know that this is for Xubuntu.
<maxamillion> jodas: ok, which version you running?
<maxamillion> jodas: no worries
<jodas> 6.10
<jodas> Let me tell you what my problem is.
<maxamillion> jodas: and do you know what wireless card it is?
<maxamillion> ok
<jodas> I have the driver and stuff installed.
<jodas> It says that the driver and hardware is present
<jodas> But under network settings it still does not show up.
<Arkh> dmesg?
<jodas> My wireless card is Broadcom BCM4318 [Airforce One 54g]  802.11g
<Arkh> ohh like mine :p
<Arkh> crap cards :<
<jodas> I know.
<Arkh> 02:08.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<jodas> It says that both the driver and hardware are recognized.
<jodas> I have rev 2
<jodas> I'm just confused on what to do.
<jodas> I have been at this for like 10 hours now.
<maxamillion> jodas: enter this command "sudo iwlist scan" ... does that return anything?
<jodas> Ok.
<jodas> Hold on.
<maxamillion> k
<maxamillion> take your time ... i don't get off work for another hour :/
<jodas> Says that they do not support scanning lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<jodas> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<jodas> sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Arkh> jodas are you using an acer?
<Arkh> the wifi button is on? :p
<jodas> What is that? Sorry I'm new.
<jodas> No.
<Arkh> laptop brand :p
<jodas> I have been trying to get it to turn on.
<jodas> No.
<jodas> Compaq Presario V2000 :<
<Arkh> because on my lappy there is a button that enables it via hardware :D
<maxamillion> jodas: what interface is the wifi card?
<Arkh> try doing a dmesg | grep wlan
<jodas> Ok hold on.
<jodas> Nothing.
<jodas> Interface? You mean eth1 or something like that?
<maxamillion> jodas: yes
<Arkh> dmesg | grep eth ?
<jodas> It just says error whenever I try to switch over to it.
<Grey_Loki> Harumpfh. My wine problem isn't caused by the upgrade to 9.34, it seems. I officially have NFI what's wrong with it. Looks like i'll have to spend a day wiping this laptop, and stick a fresh install of Xubuntu on. Ah well - it was getting a bit cluttered, anyawys.
<jodas> It just is not recognized and it does not show up as a interface.
<Arkh> jodas, how many network cards do you have?
<jodas> Only two.
<maxamillion> Grey_Loki: a day? ... that only takes me 30 minutes
<Grey_Loki> maxamillion, you have the advantage of experience :P
<maxamillion> Grey_Loki: burn /home/max to cd-r, reformat .... 30 minutes tops ;)
<Grey_Loki> My /home dir is larger than a DVD.
<Grey_Loki> And I don't understand enough about the linux file organisation structure thingy to put stuff in other places.
<maxamillion> oh wow ... yeah i don't have that much stuff
<Grey_Loki> I'll be borrowing a friend's USB HDD.
<jodas> I told you the Broadcom one that I have.
<jodas> The other one works just fine.
<Arkh> Compaq Presario V2000
<Arkh> ?
<jodas> Yeah.
<Arkh> I think I have something for you then :p
<jodas> Ok.
<Arkh> http://www.tux.org/~peterw/v2000/
<Arkh> have fun :P
<jodas> Hold on.
<jodas> Sorry wrong year and drive.
<jodas> Maxamillion(admin) you still there?
<Arkh> aww too bad
<Bon3h3ad> probably a very stupid question, but I am concidering going to xubuntu.  Does it work with wireless NIC Cards?
<Arkh> ifconfig eth1 up?
<maxamillion> jodas: yeah
<jodas> Do you have any suggestions for me?
<jodas> I will try yours Arkh.
<maxamillion> Bon3h3ad: any wireless card supported by ubuntu is supported under xubuntu
<Grey_Loki> Bon3h3ad, it kinda depends on which one - if it's a popular card, it's a fair shout it'd be supported natively.
<Grey_Loki> If not, you could always try using NDISWrapper to adapt the Windows driver to your needs.
<Bon3h3ad> sweet.  thats all I wanted to know.  Thanks!
<maxamillion> Bon3h3ad: anytime
<jodas> Says that there is no such drive.
<jodas> I'm just really confused.
<Arkh> well it doesn't seem that the interface is configured
<jodas> Yeah.
<jodas> How do I configure it?
<maxamillion> jodas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=bcm4318
<jodas> Hold on.
<jodas> I have been up all morning looking at tutorials and stuff.
<maxamillion> jodas: that is how i got the bcm4318 to work on my old work laptop
<jodas> Ok.
<jodas> Do you have an aim or anything like that?
<maxamillion> jodas: i use jabber
<jodas> Is that supported by GAIM?
<Arkh> indeed
<maxamillion> jodas: yeah, but do you have an account on a jabber server?
<jodas> No.
<jodas> I do not thing so.
<Grey_Loki> jodas, just so you know, the correct capitalisation of Gaim is either 'Gaim' or 'gaim', but never 'GAIM'
<jodas> Ok.
<Grey_Loki> Although the debate is now academic, since I think the project is now called 'Pidgin', or something like that.
<maxamillion> jodas: actuall gaim doesn't exist anymore, they got in trouble with AOL and are called Pidgin now
<maxamillion> rgr
<maxamillion> jodas: anyhoo .... don't worry about jabber, just use aim
<jodas> I have it for some reason?
<jodas> ?_?
<maxamillion> jodas: the name change just happened a few days ago
<maxamillion> jodas: did you get my query?
<Grey_Loki> maxamillion, what happens to the repos when this sort of thing happens?
<Grey_Loki> They just completely remove the 'gaim' packages, and replace it with 'pidgin' packages?
<maxamillion> Grey_Loki: gaim will probably just become a dummy package that points to pidgin ... just like with debian and iceweasel
<Grey_Loki> Aha
<maxamillion> accept this will probably have to be done on a large scale among many distros so i'm sure there will eventually come a point where they just say "ok, we're done ... gaim is gone, its called pidgin now"
<jodas> In your guide it suggests that I remove ndiswrapper.
<jodas> Do you mean just completely uninstall it?
<maxamillion> jodas: who is that directed at?
<jodas> You.
<maxamillion> jodas: where does it say to remove it?
<jodas> When it said that the installation is complete.
<jodas> Says you may also want to remove the file /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<maxamillion> jodas: i don't see that anywhere on here
<jodas> Sorry I misspoke.
<maxamillion> jodas: it just says "download _this_ _file_ to your Desktop, open a terminal, change directories to desktop, extract, run script, done"
<jodas> It is after you are done installing it under the terminal tab.
<maxamillion> jodas: terminal tab?
<jodas> When you install something.
<jodas> You know how you can click on details?
<maxamillion> no
<maxamillion> what details?
<jodas> Hmm...
<maxamillion> i have no clue what you are talking about, it should just install and be done with it
<jodas> Ok.
<maxamillion> jodas: you are looking at this link right? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=bcm4318
<jodas> Yeah.
<maxamillion> ok, just double checking
<Arkh> night
<jodas> Hey you still there Maxamillion?
<maxamillion> jodas: yeah, for about another 10 minutes ... what's up?
<jodas> Hey.
<jodas> Thanks.
<maxamillion> it worked?
<jodas> And what did you say your AIM was again.
<jodas> Yes it did.
<maxamillion> awesome
<maxamillion> i just re-sent my aim sn in pm
<Jester45> Hello
<jodas> Ok.
<maxamillion> Jester45: hiya
<jodas> Why is Gaim no longer Gaim anymore?
<maxamillion> jodas: they got in trouble with AOL
<maxamillion> jodas: full story here -> http://pidgin.im/
<jodas> When I upgrade my OS will it be gone then?
<jodas> Ok thanks.
<maxamillion> jodas: no, i assume there will be a dummy package called gaim that will actually install pidgin, the icon and everything will look the same but it will load and say pidgin instead of gaim
<Jester45> thats stupid
<maxamillion> jodas: same project, same programmers, just a new name because of legal reasons
<jodas> Ok.
<jodas> That works.
<maxamillion> Jester45: well ... AOL isn't the most intelligent
<maxamillion> jodas: :)
<jodas> What other types of things dows Gaim support.
<Jester45> i would rename it to gain :0
<jodas> does*
<maxamillion> Jester45: why? ... that doesn't mean anything
<Mr_Bunny_> Hello everyone. I broke my login by setting up a bad startup script, and failsafe GNOME kicks me to failsafe xterm, how can I get rid of my startup scripts?
<jodas> Well talk to you later.
<Jester45> maxamillion, i just like it
<maxamillion> jodas: msn messenger, yahoo messenger, icq, jabber, irc, .... and a few others, don't remember it all
<maxamillion> Jester45: lol
<maxamillion> Mr_Bunny_: where did you save your startup scripts?
<maxamillion> actually ... i am getting off work, gotta run
<maxamillion> sorry
<Mr_Bunny_> maxamillion: I don't know, I used a GUI...
<Mr_Bunny_> oh well.
<Jester45> he will be back soon if he gets on as soon as he gets home
<Jester45> 10-20 mins
<Mr_Bunny_> What's the terminal command for launching the search thing?
<Mr_Bunny_> 'Cuz find just looks in the immediate directory
<Mr_Bunny_> Well, lemme know if anyone knows where the xubunutu startup script GUI saves its files...
<ormiret> Mr_Bunny_: I think they're likely to be in .config
<Mr_Bunny_> ormiret: In my home directory?
<Grey_Loki> Gah. How can you stop opera from using its inbuilt client to handle torrent files?
<ormiret> Mr_Bunny_: yes
<ormiret> I think there is an autostart directory in there
<Mr_Bunny_> Yes, there is! Thank you, rm'ing the script fixed it.
<Mr_Bunny_> Why was the command "cd vent && ./ventrilo_srv" so lethal?
<Mr_Bunny_> GLX not supported with composite extention?
<Mr_Bunny_> I'll answer my own question: Disable the composite extention in an extentions section...
<Chili> Hello.
<Chili> So, I installed beryl, it wouldn't work, I uninstalled it, it uninstalled succesfully, but the beryl manager is still in my applications...how do I get rid of it?
<Chili> Chili: So, I installed beryl, it wouldn't work, I uninstalled it, it uninstalled succesfully, but the beryl manager is still in my applications...how do I get rid of it?
<Chili> Also, can anyone tell me why some text in firefox is rendering in all white when the background is also white.
<Chili> Anyone there?
<bur[n] er_> anyone know if 4.4.1 will get into feisty?
<bur[n] er_> http://www.xfce.org/documentation/changelogs/4.4.1
<maxamillion> can someone do me a favor?
<Pumpernickel> bur[n] er_: It's almost certainly too late for 4.4.1.  They're releasing Feisty in just over a week.
<odat> anyone have any experience with 3coms homeconnect webcam?
<odat> anyone familiar with kernel patches?
<Pumpernickel> Dude, don't make my use !anyone on you.
<bur[n] er_> Pumpernickel: of course, but 4.4.1 fixes some crashers... so I figured I'd check
<steve__> anyone know how to fix a "No Release Callback" error?
<jodas> Hey has anyone ever tried qtparted?
<jodas> Hello?
<meed> hey
<meed> anyone remember my problems from earlier?
<meed> trying to get xubuntu to boot from the cd in on a 466mhz pentium 2 era celeron system w/ 256mb ram, no HDD and a pci video card
<meed> 6.10
<meed> I just booted the disk on much newer computer, I got a much differnet boot screen, was able to check the CD and etc
<camer0ff> how do i set up programs to be launched by pressing a key combination? i was able to do it in ubuntu with config editor?
<odat> how do i change settings in a .ko file
<camer0ff> nano <filename>
<camer0ff> ?
<camer0ff> odat, i dont think i understand what your trying to ask
<crimsun> (I've addressed that question in #ubuntu)
<camer0ff> ah fair enough :P
<meed>  trying to get xubuntu to boot from the cd in on a 466mhz pentium 2 era celeron system w/ 256mb ram, no HDD and a pci video card. I get a different boot screen when booting the live cd on this machine compaired to my athlon64 system, and I get error msges if I crl alt f1 while it tried to boot, after a while it ends up at a wierd prompt
<odat> anyone familiar with kernel patches?
<steve__> anyone know how to compile a module
<meed> anyone know what the deal with the pengin is?
<meed> jk
<punsad> okay.. so I finally got around to installing xubuntu... and I must say that I was impressed
<punsad> It appeared to run faster than amnsmall linux
<punsad> s/amnsmall//damnsmall
<punsad> I figure it must e the 2.4 vs 2.6 kernel
<punsad> HOEWEVER... my windows2k installation on the same laptop still blows it away
<bigfuzzyjesus> anyone seen darthlappy
<punsad> both in terms of speed and definitely in terms of functionality... and I want to say disk space requirement as well
<steve__> yea right
<steve__> anyone know how to compile a module?
<punsad> steve__: does your module have a README? or INSTALL file?
<steve__> it may be a patch
<steve__> kinda weird
<steve__> http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1443009&forum_id=69637
<steve__> ?
<punsad> steve__: the link to get to the files seems broken
<punsad> http://arron.dnip.net/files/
<punsad> I remember having to compile modules for my intel usb cam.. what a pain in the ass
<punsad> it did involve untarring the source and running the configure/ make /make modules routine... and then I insmod'ed the module.  The placement of the directory had to be in the source directory for the kernel I was running ... I remember that
<punsad> most importantly.. I remember the usb cam working real crappy after all that work
<punsad> I'm here to say that for the data I have collected on my laptop (PIII 500MHz, 392MB RAM) - Windows2000 kicked Xubuntu in the ass
<punsad> in fact - I haven't found a single operating system that will runs any better on my laptop than Windows2000...
<punsad> tried Sarge... slow as hell..
<punsad> tried DSL - even running everything from RAM - somewhat fast... but functionality left much to be desired
<hooray> anyone use deluge? im trying to install through add/install programs since its not in regular synaptic- but it says i cant install in my system
<punsad> now I've tried Xubuntu... I must say I was impressed.  Very pretty looking... but in the end... still slow compared to Windows2000
<icicled> punsad, install the new apps such as acrobat reader 7
<icicled> and IE 7
<punsad> why would I do that?
<icicled> and all the newest software you can find
<icicled> and then it'll probably be worse off than xubuntu :P
<punsad> it's not like Xubuntu is sporting bleeding edge stuff
<icicled> yea it is
<punsad> I just don't know where all the objective evaluation of software has gone... all I see is hype nowadays
<icicled> software is software
<icicled> it changes everyday
<punsad> I've been running Debian stable as a server for over 8 years now and I *love* plain ole' debian.... but all this fanboyism of ubuntu has got to go
<icicled> mmm, i've switched around from distro to distro over the last 6 or so years
<icicled> and ubuntu 'just works'
<icicled> :P
<icicled> so i'm sticking with it
<icicled> and it's not too hard to do server style stuff on it
<icicled> so all the more reason for me to like it
<punsad> debian 'just worked' for me... I'm really surprised how ubuntu took off.
<icicled> it had the whole automagic desktop config thing going for it
<icicled> that and lots of guides and tutorials
<Chili> Does anyone use Azureus?
<icicled> there's so much community support
<icicled> Chili, when java stops hogging my ram I will :P
<icicled> haven't used it in a while
<Chili> Heh, what do you use?
<icicled> last i used it was about a year ago
<icicled> i use deluge-torrent (i think thats the name)
<punsad> Chili: I use plain ole' command line bittorrent main line
<icicled> it doesn't have fancy features but it works
<Chili> Ram has never been a problem for me, I've got 2 gigs, but its giving me a java error.
<Chili> So either I was looking for a fix, or an alternative
<icicled> search the forums?
<Chili> But thats just so hard.
<icicled> i know
<punsad> Chili: you should check out plain old bittorrent.  I run btdownloadcurses in a screen session and it just kicks ass
<icicled> punsad, can you do bandwidth throttling with it?
<punsad> icicled: never needed to.. probably not.  I turnon bt and let it run over night.
<icicled> heh, i have to have the throttling b/c my phone lines are through the 'net & i leave bt running whenever my comp. is on
<punsad> so for all these gui based bt clients - do you actually need to keep the app up all that time.. and the X session?  seems wasteful to me for an app that supposed to just run in the background for a long period of time
<punsad> I leave bt running whenever my comp is on as well... but since it's in a curses / screen session, I can just disconnect the screen session and logout.
<icicled> punsad, yea well, unless i can do per-app network throttling then i'm gonna keep using gui stuff :P
<punsad> thanks all for the interesting discussion... gnite
<Chili> So, I'm basically completely new to any form of linux altogether...and I've been wondering. How would I go about installing something like deluge-torrent?
<icicled> just when i was about to reply...
<Rich_li_ny> How do I download and install VESA drivers from a system prompt (using 6.10)?
<varka> Rich_li_ny: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-vesa    then  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    change Driver to "vesa" in Section "Device"
<Rich_li_ny> Varka:  Thanks a bunch .  I'll give it a shot :)
<Rich_li_ny> varka: Whooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  I can see a picture now !!!!!   Thanks a LOT!!!!!!!
<varka> Rich_li_ny: no problem
<jontec> hey any of you guys over here know about fuse-utils and why it's giving me trouble?
<jontec> (kubuntu user but no one else knows anything about it)
<dooglus> jontec: you're not a member of group 'fuse'?
<dooglus> or you are, but you need to log out and in again before 'id' reports that you are?
<jontec> dooglus: 'should be as root, I was just installing packages O_o
<jontec> or would that not make a difference?
<dooglus> jontec: >
<jontec> ?
<dooglus> jontec: (that means "I'm unable to parse your previous entry due to unbalanced quotes")
<jontec> dooglus: should be as root, I was just installing packages O_o
<dooglus> I remember having problems when I installed fuse-utils on ubuntu, a few years ago
<jontec> dooglus: or would that not make a difference?
<dooglus> when you install the packages, you're hopefully running as root, so it doesn't matter what groups your user is in, no
<dooglus> what output are you seeing from the package manager?
<jontec> dooglus: this guy had the same exact error (I'm working this install on a live cd on another computer to fix its windows problems (need to delete a malicious file))
<jontec> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369318&highlight=fuse-utils
<dooglus> ok, so I'll ask the same questions as the guy who tried to help him:
<dooglus> First, do you use debian or ubuntu (or any derivative). Do you use third party repo to get fuse & ntfs-3g ?
<dooglus> Second, can i get the full output of your installation.
<jontec> ubuntu :D I was not using his repo, one of the ones listed on his page, though, so it should be the same files (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/)
<jontec> and one sec on that paste
<dooglus> use a pastebin
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jontec> http://pastie.caboo.se/53012 (I like the ruby paste bin :D)
<dooglus> which version of ubuntu is it?
<jontec> 6.06 (live cd)
<jontec> which, of course may be a source of error... O_o though that guy in the previous post was having the same problem...
<jontec> I should give you the address of the repo, probably... one sec...
<jontec> deb http://ntfs-3g.sitesweetsite.info/ubuntu/ dapper main main-all
<dooglus> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fuse/+bug/51456 >
<ubotu> Malone bug 51456 in fuse "fuse-utils missing versioned dependency on makedev" [High,Fix released] 
<dooglus> "... sadly that has to wait for a new makedev, sorry for that"
<jontec> dooglus: what's a makedev ? :D and how long are we talking?
<dooglus> jontec: I've no idea, sorry.
<jontec> okay, well thanks for you help! :D
<jontec> your*
<dooglus> jontec: did you try using a more recent live CD?
<dooglus> jontec: I can't say whether that would work or not, but ntfs-3g wasn't around (I don't think) when 6.06 was released
<jontec> dooglus: I see a thread here that suggests an update to fix the problem... but I have dial-up and cannot download a CD T_T.... I have edgy on this laptop (running windows right now, though) but only from downloading at school
<jontec> I have an .iso of knoppix, so I'll see what I can possibly do with that
<jontec> it's rather new...
<dooglus> that's probably worth a try
<jontec> actually... I have a ubuntu multimedia edition iso (6.06, too) but I'm not sure how new the items are on there...
<jontec> probably as stale as before...
<jontec> thanks again
<dooglus> I think all the various 6.06 ubuntu releases use the same repositories - so the same versions
<dooglus> I have a question:  is there any way to get my ext2 casper-rw memory stick mounted with the 'noatime' option, to prolong its life a little?
<dooglus> (using the xubuntu 6.06 live cd)
<odat> anyone familiar with compiling a single module
<odat> anyone able to make a patch for a module
<albert_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Arkh_> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Grey_Loki> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arkh_> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Grey_Loki> !mirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arkh_> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<Arkh_> mirc is for WINDOWS :p
<Grey_Loki> I was wondering if there's a linux port.
<Grey_Loki> Someone was asking about running it in wine.
<Arkh_> lol why on the earth?
<Arkh_> ex chat :ftw P
<Grey_Loki> I don't know.
<Grey_Loki> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kumamoto> I wonder what happened to xchat
<TheDarkKiller> Hey. Im having some problems with my keymap on Xubuntu.
<TheDarkKiller> I screwed the xorg.conf, made it remake one, and now I dont have the Danish keymap. How do I set the keymap to danish.
<TheDarkKiller> Cant type proberly right now.
<Grey_Loki> If you search in it for occurences of 'en', one of them will mention your keyboard around it - you just need to change that to whatever the two letter keyboard code is
<Grey_Loki> I'd guess dk
<Arkh_> TheDarkKiller, setxkbmap -layout dk
<TheDarkKiller> Hnmm
<TheDarkKiller> Cant find anything saying \en\
<TheDarkKiller> Nope, nothing
<morpheus74> Hello.  I installed Xubuntu 7.04 (beta) on my pc, and when I switched to another terminal (ctrl+alt+F1), the font was extremely huge.  I also experienced system lock up when tying to log in via another terminal.  After entering my password, the system just froze and non of the keys would work.  Any ideas?
<TheDarkKiller> So, how I set the DK keymap as default?
<TheDarkKiller> Again, how do I change my default keymap to Danish.
<Arkh_> setxkbmap -layout dk
<Arkh_> Again.
<Arkh_> or
<Arkh_> Section "InputDevice"
<Arkh_>         Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"
<Arkh_>         Driver          "kbd"
<Arkh_>         Option          "CoreKeyboard"
<Arkh_>         Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"
<Arkh_>         Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"
<Arkh_>         Option          "XkbLayout"     "it"
<Arkh_>         Option          "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"
<Arkh_>         Option          "XkbOptions"    "lv3:ralt_switch"
<Arkh_> EndSection
<Arkh_> edit the Xkblayout in your xorg.conf
<TheDarkKiller> Aaah
<TheDarkKiller> Thanks alot. I love this community
<TheDarkKiller> I just didnt have that in my config file because I got X to make one for me, because I screwed it up while installing the NVIDIA drivers.
<jgamio> Hi somebody know if going to be a 11042007 Xubuntu CD Live
<Pumpernickel> Of course.
<andy_> hello there, how can I change the language of the xubuntu desktop?
<jgamio> andy: do you have language soport
<andy_> jgamio, where can I check that?
<Pumpernickel> andy_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400169
<jgamio> andy: aplications->system->language sopport
<andy_> ah yep, I have that
<jgamio> andy: setup you language and select the default
<andy_> and then restart X?
<jgamio> andy: i dont know but if you close your session you are goint to have the option to select diferents laguangues
<andy_> ok, gonna try that
<gary__> i installed xubuntu 6.10 then 7.04. both read data cd's fine. however, when it comes to audio cd's, the cd will not mount. how do i fix this problem ?
<gary__> other than this slight natch xfce seems to me quite capable
<Pumpernickel> You don't mount audio cds - media programs access them directly.
<gary__> true
<gary__> i have vlc mplayer and gxine
<gary__> none read
<Pumpernickel> Works for me.  Are you getting any error messages?
<gary__> Unable to mount "Audio CD":
<gary__> Unknown error
<TheSheep_> you can't mount audio cds
<gary__> i could in ubuntu
<gary__> well, i mean i could 'access' them if you'd like ;)
<TheSheep_> gary__: you need some music player that will tell the cd dribe to play
<gary__> i have mplayer
<TheSheep_> not sur mplayer can play audio cds
<TheSheep_> *sure
<gary__> ahh vlc can :)
<gary__> groovy :)
<gary__> thank you pointing out the obvious to me
<gary__> its helpful :)
<andy_> hello, does anyone know a program launcher like katapult for KDE, but for xfce?
<Arkh_> not identical
<Arkh_> but similar
<Arkh_> xfce4-verve-plugin - Command line plugin for the Xfce panel
<andy_> ok, I gonna try that.
<andy_> do I have to configure it somehow? When I enter a command, it always tells me that it cannot find the command
<Arkh_> command like?
<andy_> ah oops, nah, it does find it but no auto completion
<Arkh_> tab?
<andy_> oops again :D
<Arkh_> I know
<Arkh_> not as cool as Katapult
<Arkh_> but useful :p
<andy_> alt-space is kinda tricky to configure I think :)
<andy_> the problem is, it is generally used in xfce, can't I get rid of that other shortcut?
<Arkh_> I don't know that :)
<andy_> okay :)
<andy_> oh well, now I just use ctrl-backspace, I just hope there is no other application that uses that shortcut ;)
<`Enlil> hi
<`Enlil> Hum, I've a problem
<`Enlil> (using Xubuntu edgy)
<Grey_Loki> !ask | `Enlil
<`Enlil> The icons on my desktop are gone
<`Enlil> as well as the background image
<ubotu> `Enlil: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<`Enlil> and I can't right-click anymore on the desktop
<Grey_Loki> Oer. i think i'm a bit lagged, heh
<Grey_Loki> You need to go to Applications>Settings>Desktop Settings
<Grey_Loki> And check the box that says 'Allow XFCE to manage my desktop'
<`Enlil> Oh, wondeful, everything is back with a simple checkbox
<`Enlil> thanks Grey_Loki :p
<Grey_Loki> ;)
<`Enlil> Well, I'm off. Thanks again ^^. Bye.
<Grey_Loki> Tahtah
<Grey_Loki> !figlet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about figlet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jodas> Hey.
<jodas> Do you need to antivirus software for linux?
<jodas> Hey Maxamillion.
<maxamillion> hello
<jodas> Thanks again for yesterday and helping me out.
<jodas> I have another question.
<jodas> Do you need anti-virus for Linux?
<maxamillion> jodas: not a problem
<maxamillion> jodas: no, there really isn't a point ... nobody writes viruses for linux and if they do, a patch is pushed within hours to protect against it
<jodas> Ok.
<jodas> Thanks.
<jodas> How long have you used Linux?
<maxamillion> jodas: i can only ever remember of one anti-virus application ever written for linux and i think the company who wrote it went out of business because it never sold
<jodas> Yeah.
<maxamillion> jodas: i've been running linux as my only operating system for a little over 7 years now
<jodas> What type do you have?
<jodas> I have edubuntu and I'm somewhat addicted, in a manner of speaking.
<Grey_Loki> AVG has a linux version of its antivirus suite.
<maxamillion> jodas: i run Xubuntu on my machine at work, debian on my home desktop and my production server, and ubuntu on my work laptop
<maxamillion> jodas: good :)
<TheSheep> there is antivirus software for scanning mail that goes to windows boxes, though
<maxamillion> Grey_Loki: didn't know that ... that makes 2 now
<maxamillion> TheSheep: yeah, i've seen that offered from Barracuda (sp?)
<jodas> Is there a manual for free out there on how to use ubuntu to the fullest?
<maxamillion> jodas: ubuntuguide.org is good, wiki.ubuntu.com is also good, and for anything not in one of those two just search ubuntuforums.org
<jodas> Ok.
<jodas> I was just wondering...
<jodas> What makes Linux better than Windows?
<jodas> I like it alot.
<maxamillion> jodas: its not so much "better" but "different"
<Arkh_> it is free as free speech?
<jodas> I was just wondering.
<Arkh_> and you don't have to reboot whnr you install a new program :)
<maxamillion> jodas: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<jodas> Ok.
<jodas> :lol
<Arkh_> but...
<Arkh_> it is pretty much harder to configure :p
<jodas> Yeah.
<maxamillion> Arkh_: that's depends on your hardware
<Grey_Loki> I think that's because it gives a lot more options in just what you can configure
<Arkh_> well
<Arkh_> even if your hardware is very compatible
<Arkh_> you have to read through some manuals and howtos to make everything work :)
<Rich_li_ny> Arkh:  But once you figure it out you'll see overall it's a lot easier and more robust operating system.
<Arkh_> indeed
<Grey_Loki> Although it does seem to have more than its fair share of eliteist gits, in some areas :(
<Rich_li_ny> Arkh:  I do agree it's a little harder at first especially if you don't have a book and run into a problem setting up a piece of hardware.  I literally went crazy with it at first but thank god I had another machine that was running and was able to read a lot online and get help here.
<Rich_li_ny> and the help here is better then any MS support Ive ever experienced. :)
<Arkh_> well MS works at first
<Arkh_> it is just after a month that it works bad :p
<Rich_li_ny> :))
<Grey_Loki> I need to stop fiddling with my laptop - it was working really well, then I fiddled a bit, and now I think i've borked wine.
<maxamillion> Arkh_: i actually have a machine here in the office that MS needs extra drivers from floppy in order to install but the machine doesn't have a floppy drive .... linux just runs :)
<MattJ> I think in many cases the idea that Linux needs more configuration is just wrong, especially nowadays, and we have Ubuntu
<MattJ> *X*ubuntu, even more so :)
<MattJ> For me it is pretty much install & play
<maxamillion> MattJ: yup ;)
<Arkh_> well I do use gentoo aswell :p
<MattJ> Ah well :)
<MattJ> Hey rici :)
<maxamillion> now, distros like debian, gentoo, suse, slackware, etc. all require a little more effort but *ubuntu is trying to offer an alternative to newer users who are either scared of such things or don't want to bother
<rici> hey mattj
<rici> stupid gaim
<MattJ> Agreed
<maxamillion> rici: what'd it do this time?
<MattJ> s/gaim/pidgin/
<rici> just froze
<rici> right, pidgin, i forgot.
<MattJ> :D
<maxamillion> :P
* maxamillion wonders if pidgin will make it into the feisty repos or if it will survive as gaim for another release
<MattJ> It's gaim, until feisty+1
<MattJ> I thought it was posted April 1st when I read the news on the gaim website
<maxamillion> MattJ: yeah... i think it was
<punsad> is there a way to 'map' network shares in thunar?
<Arkh_> yes
<punsad> I just want to be able to quickly get to a network share (e.g. 192.168.0.100\homes)
<maxamillion> punsad: define "network share"
<Arkh_> I think it is samba?
<punsad> a share on a debian server
<punsad> yes samba
<maxamillion> w00t!!!! its a true samba share .... your life will be so much easier than if it was on a windows box
<Arkh_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=samba+thunar
<punsad> e.g. I'd like it to show up along the left hand side
<Arkh_> have fun punsad
<Arkh_> :p
<jodas> Hey how do you get applications like Trash on your desktop?
<Grey_Loki> I never really bothered with working out a proper filesharing system
<Grey_Loki> i just ended up using WinSCP3 on XP, and SSHing or whatever into my linux boxen to get any files I needed.
<punsad> Grey_Loki: samba + swap is good for mixed enviroments (linux + windows)
<punsad> s/swap/swat
<punsad> swat makes samba easy to set up
<Grey_Loki> Heh
<punsad> I'm new to Xubuntu.  actually looks promising
<Grey_Loki> Someone mentioned swat to me right at the end of me spending an entire day trying to get samba and windows to agree with each other
<Grey_Loki> I just gave up and used a sneakernet.
<punsad> I'm installing automatix apps right now...  all just to play an mp3 :P
<punsad> anyone know the big difference between Xubuntu regular and Xubuntu 'alternate' ... I installed the 'alternate' version
<punsad> I'm working with an 8 yr old laptop
<gpocentek> punsad: the 'regular' version is a live cd
<punsad> gpocentek: is that all?
<gpocentek> once the system is installed on your harddisk, no difference
<grazie> punsad: the alternate cd can install on a machine with low ram
<punsad> I noticed that the 'editors' selection in the packages is rather scant.  what happened to all the other editors available in debian?
<punsad> anyone know?
<gpocentek> punsad: do you have the universe repos enabled?
<punsad> where is that enabled?
<gpocentek> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<gpocentek> see the Repositories page
<punsad> I think I'll stick to 'apt-get install foo'
<Cinnander> moo*
<punsad> thanks yall... later
<ben123is> hello
<Cinnander> What is "Sticking" a window?
<ben123is> i didn't find in the net: what's the minimum cpu speed needed to run xubuntu?
<maxamillion> Cinnander: sticking a window makes it appear on all virtual desktop workspaces
<Cinnander> ah - thanks
<maxamillion> Cinnander: no problem
<ben123is> how do i check my xubuntu version?
<ephemeros> hmmm...
<grazie> !version | ben123is
<ubotu> ben123is: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<grazie> ben123is: or cat /etc/issue
<ephemeros> one method would be to check in the menu->about xfce and look for the version
<ben123is> thanks!
<ephemeros> :) better that, grazie :D
<Grey_Loki> ephemeros, that would only show the XFCE version though, right?
* Grey_Loki checks
<ephemeros> Grey_Loki: yeah, but i'd look on distrowatch for the versions of xubuntu what xfce versions they use :)
<Grey_Loki> Baaah
<Grey_Loki> Too much effort there :P
<ephemeros> yeah, now i know there is a straight way
<ben123is> by the way: fluxbox uses rox to show desktop. does xfce manages the desktop and all the user interface by itself or does it use external components?
<Grey_Loki> ben123is, by itself, or components made by the XFCE team, IIRC.
<ben123is> does it have an editor like gedit which recognizes c++ syntax?
<Arkh> ben123is, try geany
* grazie agrees geany is good and light. Also look at SciTE
<ben123is> ok :)
<ben123is> i have a question: suppose you install ubuntu on a powerfull comp. what desk would you prefer and why: xfce, kde, gnome ?
<Arkh> kde?
<Grey_Loki> Beryl, because it looks niiiiice
<gpocentek> Xfce, always Xfce
<Grey_Loki> Or E17, because it's faaaast
<Grey_Loki> And good looking.
<Arkh> beryl is a desk?
<Grey_Loki> What would you call it?
<Arkh> I don't know
<gpocentek> it's a window manager
<gpocentek> not a DE
<Arkh> right :)
<Grey_Loki> Is there like, a big list of all the 'stuff you should know about linux'?
<Grey_Loki> Like, what a kernel is, what all the different root folders contain, the difference between a WM and a DE
<Arkh> man?
<Arkh> XD
<Arkh> !kerne
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kerne - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arkh> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Arkh> !kernel
<Arkh> oops
<Arkh> :D
<Grey_Loki> Tell you what, the second you find a man entry for window manager, i'll eat my digital hat.
<Arkh> ahahah
<Arkh> man beryl ?
<Arkh> NAME
<Arkh>        beryl - beryl window manager
<Arkh> lol
<Grey_Loki> Arkh, does it tell you what the difference between a WM and a DE is in said man entry?
<Grey_Loki> :P
<Arkh> no but you did ask for a man entry for window manager
<Arkh> and that is one so eat that hat now
<Arkh> >:)
<Grey_Loki> That's a man entry for beryl that says it's a window manager
<Grey_Loki> Not a man entry for 'window manager', which is what I said :P
<Arkh> for a window manager
<Arkh> :P
<Grey_Loki> I didn't say that!
<Grey_Loki> Shall we take this to -offtopic before someone kicks us? :P
<Arkh> mmmnahh
<Arkh> not too much people talking anyways :D
<Grey_Loki> !offtopic Arkh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic arkh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Grey_Loki> Whups
<Grey_Loki> !offtopic | Arkh
<ubotu> Arkh: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Arkh> scary ._.
<Grey_Loki> This isn't reall relevant to Xubuntu support, so i'll see you in -offtopic :P
<Grey_Loki> +y
<Arkh> so I have a problem with xubuntu at the moment
<Arkh> I am using gnome at the moment so I am pretty sad XD
<Grey_Loki> Gnome isn't that bad
<Arkh> I don't know, I have been using kde for a year, then gnome for 4-5 months and xfce for a month
<Grey_Loki> Hometime for me - tarah
<Arkh> bye Grey_Loki
<ben123is> just checked and BERYL isn't a desktop, it's a desktop manipulation prog. to do vista effects etc.
<Arkh> we just said that beryl is a window manager :D
<ben123is> :)
<ben123is> yeh and E17 does look great
<Arkh> never tried it
<ben123is> just looked at some screenshots.
<ndee> hey there, what's the best way to configure the wireless network under xubuntu?
<ndee> shall I just use the gnome-network-manager thingie?
<jodas> How do you add programs like Trash to your Ubuntu desktop?
<Arkh> xubuntu you mean?
<jodas> Maxamillion do you know how to do that?
<jodas> No Ubuntu.
<jodas> Somewhat the same.
<Arkh> with gconf
<jodas> Ok.
<maxamillion> wait ... what?
<jodas> How do you add stuff like Trash to your desktop?
<maxamillion> ndee: wifi-radar is a popular program for configuration of wifi in xubuntu
<Arkh> gconf-editor
<jodas> I had to use it.
<Arkh> apps->nautilus->desktop
<jodas> Works pretty good.
<Arkh> trash_icon_visible
<Arkh> :p
<maxamillion> jodas: eh ... its kinda tricky in edgy if you want it on the desktop
<maxamillion> Arkh: nautilus doesn't exist in pure xubuntu
<Arkh> [19:51:12]  <Arkh> xubuntu you mean?
<maxamillion> Arkh: nautilus = gnome
<Arkh> [19:51:20]  <jodas> No Ubuntu.
<maxamillion> oh
<maxamillion> LOL
<Arkh> :D
* maxamillion can't read
<maxamillion> jodas: yeah, listen to Arkh  .... my brain has left the building
<jodas> Ok.
<jodas> Where is Nautilus?
<Arkh> go in a terminal and type gconf-editor
<Arkh> browse apps , nautilus , desktop
<Arkh> tick the trash_icon_visible one
<jodas> Cool.
<jodas> Thanks.
<Arkh> :)
<jodas> Man this is the most helpful chat on Linux that I have been to.
<jodas> Thanks a ton.
<Arkh> lol
<jodas> Now what about the browser.
<jodas> ?*
<maxamillion> jodas: ... what about it?
<jodas> How do I get that to appear?
<maxamillion> jodas: in xubuntu or ubuntu?
<jodas> Ubuntu
<maxamillion> jodas: this is from memory so i might be wrong but i think it is Applications->Internet->Web Browser
<jodas> Oh...
<sylverpyro> curious if anyone knows what part of xubuntu is configured to do this:  When dragging folders/some documents from a thunar window to the desktop, the default action is to copy the item instead of move
<jodas> Bugger that was sort of a dumb question.
<sylverpyro> is this a thunar thing or an xfceDesktop thing?
<maxamillion> sylverpyro: that would probably be a preference in Thunar itself
<maxamillion> jodas: there might even be "quick icon" for it in the top panel ... a little to the right of the menus
<jodas> Thanks again.
<sylverpyro> dont suppose you would know where a pref. like that would be hiding would you?  The prefs. menu does not mention default behaviour like that anywhere
<hyper_ch> hiho maxamillion
<maxamillion> sylverpyro: it might even be both to be honest ... xfce is modular that in cases like this i'm not entirely sure which takes over
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: hello
<hyper_ch> what's up?
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: my brain is mush and i'm working off 3 hours of sleep ... and i have 17 days to write a compiler
<jodas> I think that is about it so far.
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: for compiling ....?
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: a made up programming language my prof made just to teach the class
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: cool :)
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: cool-ish ... accept i fail if my compiler doesn't work :/
<jodas> I believe.
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: then make it work
<jodas> Oh how do you get the beryl thing to work on a computer?
<hyper_ch> jodas: by following the howtos :)
<hyper_ch> brb
<jodas> Ok because I have an ATI card and I am not sure how to install.
<jodas> There are like 4 of them or something like that.
* grazie thinks maxamillion should make sure it's a very simple language :)
<maxamillion> grazie: i didn't pick the language :(
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: haskell is the answer
<h3sp4wn> (in what to write the compiler in)
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: lol
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: i have heard good things, but i don't have time to learn it and write a compiler in it over the course of the next 2 weeks
<ben123is> hello
<maxamillion> hello
<ben123is> is there a way to change the login manager's resolution?
<ben123is> my desktop is 1024X768
<ben123is> and the login manager is 1280x....
<maxamillion> ben123is: i'm not sure ... i've never tried ... lemme check
<ben123is> thanks, i'll wait :)
<maxamillion> ben123is: apparently you just need to remove 1280x1024 from your xorg.conf
<ben123is> coll
<ben123is> cool
<maxamillion> ben123is: its seems as though gdm defaults to the highest resolution allowed
<ben123is> and another thing:
<maxamillion> shoot
<ben123is> when i change resolution of my desktop i get a junk square at my left top corner. it stays there antill i alt-ctrl-del
<ben123is> y?
<maxamillion> ben123is: no clue ... never had that happened to me in over 7 years
<ben123is> ok
<grazie> ben123is: do you know what your video card is?
<ben123is> ammm no. it's old. it's P2 motherboard
<grazie> ben123is: in a terminal do 'lspci | grep -i vga' and post the output
<maxamillion> ah, yeah .. could just be the refresh of the X server since the hardware is older
<maxamillion> i gotta run ... bbl
<ben123is> ATI Technologies, Inc. 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X
<ben123is> take care :)
<ben123is> that's what xorg.cong said
<Merchelo> cong? as in king cong? :)
<grazie> ben123is: I don't recall any problems like you described for that card.
<ben123is> ahhh damn slow comp
<ben123is> i need new comp
<grazie> ben123is: what did you change your resolution from and what is it set to now?
<ben123is> it was 1280x1024 and now it's 1024x768
<judgen> howdy
<ben123is> hi
<judgen> im following this tutorial to make beryl work on xubuntu. Is the gnome route the correct one?
<judgen> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL
<grazie> ben123is: so 1280x1024 is good and 1024x768 has the fault?
<ben123is> grazie: no. a change from whatever resolution to whatever resolution has the same defect
<grazie> ben123is: sorry I'm not following. Do you have any resolutions without the fault?
<ben123is> nope
<ben123is> when i make a switch between resolutions i get the fault
<grazie> ben123is: still not following. So when do you have no fault?
<ben123is> only after i press alt-ctrl-del. when i press that i get a screen saver and when it comes out of it the desktop is fine
<grazie> ben123is: that's weird. So once the fault has gone, only changing resolutions brings it back?
<ben123is> yup
<grazie> ben123is: well at least the fault is not permanent :)
<ben123is> but since the login loader changed resolution i got the fault on each system start. now i deleted the extra modes. i hope there will be no resolution anymore on the startup
<ben123is> *no resolution change
<grazie> ben123is: if ati set set as the driver, you could try using vesa
<ben123is> ok i'll see
<ben123is> thanks
<grazie> ben123is: vesa is slow, but at least it will show that the fault is in the ati driver
<ben123is> ok
<ben123is> grazie: are you tired of me already?
<grazie> ben123is: sorry?
<judgen> dang
<sioux> grazie: humm with gnome-desktop there is the option 1204x768... it seem a xfce gui problem?
<grazie> sioux: i have used1024x768 without any problems
<ben123is> grazie: cause i got another question to you (if you are no tired)
<grazie> ben123is: yeah sure...doesn't mean I'll know the answer though
<ben123is> ok
<sioux> grazie: here I had set vesa
<ben123is> grazie: oh i solved it. no questions for now :)
<ben123is> thanks
<grazie> sioux: are you saying that you have a problem wusing vesa at 1024x768 with xfce?
<grazie> ben123is: np
<sioux> grazie: no I am saying that I had problems using ati... vesa was the solution
<grazie> sioux: ok I see. I wouldn't have thought xfce was part of the problem though
<frankabel> I will impart a curse of xubuntu soon, and want know if some of your know if the Release Candidate version will be available by the next monday
<frankabel> Feisty release candidate
<sioux> grazie: if xfce is part of the problem I don't know... I am not a developer. What I saw xfce do not give me option to set 1024x768 as gnome does
<grazie> frankabel: as far as I know the release candidate is due for release tomorrow (Thursday). But that's only if an acceptable level of testing has been done.
<frankabel> grazie: thanks, then I will wait my teaching until the next week to use Feisty
<grazie> sioux: I'm not an Xubuntu developer either. Just so that I completely understand, are you saying that you see the problem with gnome only or xfce only?
<sioux> grazie: xfce only
<grazie> sioux: ok I understand now. thanks
<Slor> hey folks
<Slor> got a couple quick questions if anyone is here.
<grazie> !ask | Slor
<ubotu> Slor: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Slor> first one - what is the appropriate fstab syntax for floppy mounts?  it was not done automatically at install, and the way my redhat-ish machines are set up does not seem to translate to ubuntu very well.
<grazie> Slor: what you have in redhat should be ok. Something like '/dev/fd0 /mnt/fd0   vfat   user,noauto   0      0' in /etc/fstab
<Slor> ok thanks.  one machine has some supermount syntax that is not recognized, and the other has "auto" for the file system type.
<Slor> Other question - anyone here very familiar with ide-tape?
<Slor> I'm trying to get an old travan drive to work.
<Slor> also, back on the first question, is it more proper to mount the floppies under /media or /mnt?
<h3sp4wn> Slor: /media (according to the lsb)
<Slor> k - thanks
<h3sp4wn> Slor: doesn't really matter though you could mount it in /proc if you wanted to
<Slor> right.
<grazie> Slor: ubuntu (and maybe debian too) tend to use /media for most mounts. I prefer /mnt for none removeable stuff as it makes more sense to me
<Slor> this may be a more general question than an ubuntu one, but it's related to my ide-tape issue...  Is there any reason I would not be able to recognize a 3rd (PCI card) generic IDE controller under linux?  Perhaps I'll have to move my tape to the primary or secondary to get it to work...
<Slor> That question aside, I am seeing lots of conflicting info on how to configure the tape device.
<h3sp4wn> Slor: is it in - ''lspci -nn''
<h3sp4wn> Slor: it is pci right ?
<Slor> you know, that's a very good question.  It's been so long since I've looked close at it, it could even be ISA-based.
<Slor> Gimme a minute and I'll open it up.
<Slor> ok h3sp4wn - It's actually an ISA card (made by Conner, as is the drive), and it has a single floppy IDE-size connector on it.
<Slor> Perhaps I need to revert to ftape for this?
<h3sp4wn> you might have to change the irq / base address if its conflicting with any other ide controller you are using
<h3sp4wn> is it a floppy or ide ?
<h3sp4wn> (ide is 80 pins)
<Slor> the cable is floppy width
<h3sp4wn> count the pins
<h3sp4wn> or if you are sure its a floppy then why not just connect it to the motherboard ? or is it scsi ?
<Slor> I have 2 floppy drives already
<Slor> I use this machine quite a bit for accessing old data. :)
<Slor> I'm checking to get exact info on the controller card/pins
<Slor> Ok, the card even says "Conner 2MB floppy controller", so it's indeed a secondary floppy controller.
<Slor> Of course, it has a number of jumpers that can be played with.  I know it coexisted fine back in the day, but that would have been under DOS and probably in a different machine.
<Slor> My even older drive used to have a piggyback cable to hook into the onboard IDE (it, but
<Slor> not this one
<h3sp4wn> Is the rest of the machine new ?
<Slor> it's coming back to me now... :)
<Slor> The machine is old too, but not as old as the drive.  I _think_ I actually made use of it in this machine back in the day, but I can't swear to it 100%
<h3sp4wn> You need to identify the controller properly - fcc might help https://gullfoss2.fcc.gov/prod/oet/cf/eas/reports/GenericSearch.cfm (I use that for identifying junk I have)
<Slor> It seems ftape kinda disappeared when ide-tape came along.  Is the latter supposed to be a replacement, or are they completely different beasts?
<h3sp4wn> If its connected to a floppy controller it won't use ide-tape
<Slor> I saw in my ubuntu installation that the 2.6.15-28 kernel no longer has the ftape module available.  It's there in -26
<h3sp4wn> You are using dapper with this right ? how fast is the box itself ?
<Slor> using 6.06.1.  box is a dual P2-400.
<Slor> heh - I can't even find an fcc id on this card.  looks to be a fairly simple controller card with jumpers for irq, dma, and io settings
<h3sp4wn> You probably will have to specify them at boot
<Slor> If you can tell me what to add to grub, I'll give it a try.  And will I then need to use ftape as the device driver?
<h3sp4wn> It could be a card that has a floppy sized port but is different
<Slor> the card has "2MB Floppy Controller" printed on it.
<h3sp4wn> non standard size
<Slor> IO address choices are 3F0, 3E0, 370, and 360
<Slor> Are those typical floppy addresses?
<h3sp4wn> Don't remember
<h3sp4wn> work out what is being used first
<Slor> wow - would you believe I found the manual for the tape drive?
<Slor> I don't throw ANYTHING away aparently...
<Slor> h3sp4wn - according to the manual, this can be used on any floppy controller.  It goes on to say that if your controller does not support 2Mbps transfer rate that you might want to obtain a high-speed controller from conner.
<Slor> So that explains the separate card.
<Slor> If it would help, I can temporarily disconnect my second floppy and put this on the primary floppy chain.
<h3sp4wn> Might be useful at least to try that see what you get in dmesg
<Slor> I should see something there even without ftape or another driver loaded?
<Slor> I assum ftape is what I'll need...
<h3sp4wn> Has it been replaced by something else though
<Slor> dunno - all I found was references to ide-tape and ide-scsi
<Slor> and plenty of ftape references.
<h3sp4wn> http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux26Changes - scan that and see if anything is mentioned
<Slor> as I noted earlier, the ftape module is present for the 2.6.15-26 kernel installation but not -28.
<Slor> I'll take a look
<h3sp4wn> seems strange it would be removed (some server could be using it and its supposed to be LTS)
<Slor> you know what - it's there for the 386 kernel but not the 686 kernel.
<Grey_Loki> Woah
<Grey_Loki> ubuntu studio
<Grey_Loki> There an IRC channel for that yet?
<h3sp4wn> there was
<Grey_Loki> #ubuntustudio
<h3sp4wn> probably still exists
<Grey_Loki> ^.^
<h3sp4wn> still a pain because even the lowlatency kernel doesn't have the patches that you need to avoid xruns
<Grey_Loki> xruns?
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: there's no possible way we can merge Ingo's patches in their current state
<crimsun> they're way too invasive, not to mention they significantly alter stability
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: Is the lowlatency kernel not a seperate branch then ? (presuming its for audio / video stuff maybe wrongly)
<emdash> i htink it's just compilation options
<emdash> in .config
<emdash> it has to do with how the scheduling priorities are handld more than anything else, so that userspace doesn't keep the kernel from handling sound and other stuff
<h3sp4wn> I am starting to think really if I want to that stuff I am better off with 64studio etc instead of a general purpose distro
<emdash> probably, actually
<emdash> unless you want to learn to do everything the hard way
<h3sp4wn> I know how to do it the hard way
<emdash> it's still better, imho
<emdash> i used to used debian...and then i realized that i hated compiling kernels
<Grey_Loki> h3sp4wn, have you seen PlanetCCRMA?
<emdash> which i would invariably have to do to get all my thinkpad hardware to work
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: it differs from generic in two config options. That's it. There are no extra patches applied.
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: and yes, 64studio is a fine audio distro.
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: config hz 1000 and preempt low latency desktop
<h3sp4wn> ?
<crimsun> yes.
<h3sp4wn> thanks
<h3sp4wn> Grey_Loki: Never seen it - I have had everything working properly with debian unstable once - but it changes so fast that it ends up not working right next time I want to use to use it - so hence I will use something seperate to what I mess around with
<judgen> how do i change the system colours in xfce?
<Chil1> Hello.
<Chil1> Whenever I'm browsing the web in firefox sometimes the pages with white backgrounds will render the text in white making it impossible to see without highlighting it..anyone know a good way to fix it?
<Cinnander> sounds like bad coding on behalf of the website tbh
<Chil1> No, it works in XP.
<emdash> check firefox's bugzilla
<emdash> it's probably not an issue with xubuntu
<emdash> an easy solution would be to hihglight all the text on the page, sometimes i do that with bad pages
<emdash> just don't inadvertantly paste it somewhere (like IRC)
<Cinnander> yeah, especially when some amature web designer decides yellow on bright green is the best colourscheme
<Cinnander> :p
<highvoltage> hey maxamillion
<maxamillion> highvoltage: hey! ... long time no speak
<highvoltage> yep :)
<highvoltage> maxamillion: are you going to attend UDS?
<maxamillion> UDS?
<highvoltage> ubuntu developer summit
<maxamillion> highvoltage: when is it?
<highvoltage> maxamillion: next month, in spain
<Grey_Loki> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Grey_Loki> Anyone know of any plants for MOTU audio interface drivers for linux?
<Grey_Loki> MOTU=Mark of the Unicorn.
<maxamillion> highvoltage: ah ... yeah, not going to be able to go ... i have no money and i probably couldn't get off work
<maxamillion> highvoltage: i would love to though
<Grey_Loki> Yeah, and plants was supposed to be 'plans'
<highvoltage> ah ok
<highvoltage> hopefully the next one :)
<morpheus74> Who's running Xubuntu fiesty beta?
<posingaspopular> morpheus74: i am
<posingaspopular> not on the box im typing, but i have it up
<morpheus74> posingaspopular, Have you had any issues when switching tty?
<morpheus74> posingaspopular, I installed Xubuntu 7.04 (beta) on my computer, and when I switch to another terminal (ctrl+alt+F1) the font gets extremely huge. I also experienced system lock up when tying to log-in via another terminal. After entering my password, the system just froze and non of the keys would work. Any ideas?
<posingaspopular> morpheus74: give me a min to boot and attempt to replicate
<posingaspopular> i def. need to fine my wireless mouse though
<posingaspopular> its plugged in
<posingaspopular> no idea where the fan is
#xubuntu 2007-04-12
<posingaspopular> okay ctrl+alt+f1 works fine for me
<posingaspopular> i have no idea how to exit back to gui though
<Grey_Loki> I'd guess at either 'exit' or 'startx'
<posingaspopular> nope...
<Grey_Loki> Hmm
<Grey_Loki> Pass, then
<posingaspopular> it's coolthanks
<morpheus74> posingaspopular, Sorry, I did not realize you were done already.  Try ctrl-alt- F7 to get back to your gui.
<posingaspopular> morpheus74: i just did a cold reboot
<morpheus74> posingaspopular, When you did ctrl+alt+ F1, did the font size get really big, or did it stay the same as you have in your gui?
<posingaspopular> you should file a bug report
<posingaspopular> the same
<morpheus74> posingaspopular, The other issue I ran into was I could not get back to my gui doing ctrl+alt+F7, which bring me back to my gui in Ubuntu 6.10.
<morpheus74> The machine then locked up on me.  I'm not sure if this is a bug.  What do you think?
<posingaspopular> that works fine for me....
<morpheus74> Hmm, must be my hardware then.
<morpheus74> Thanks for checking it out.
<posingaspopular> yea it works fine for me, you should file a bug report , imo
<Dan4> Can anyone help me? I want to add a second shared printer to linux but the URl of the printer has a space in it, whenever I submit it it removes anything after the space and I can't print. any ideas?
<Grey_Loki> Dan4, if you add a backslash to the space, it should work
<Grey_Loki> do\ it\ like\ this
<Grey_Loki> At least, that's what bash does for folder names with spaces.
<Dan4> nope, removes it anyway
<Dan4> I enter smb:///192.168.2.5/deskjet 832c, but when I press apply it is changed to smb:///192.168.2.5/deskjet
<Dan4> it is fine when I share to an XP computer, but not with the 98 this printer is attached to
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> xubuntu friggin rocks
<odat> wooohoo
<odat> anyone here able to make a patch for a module?
<bur[n] er_> odat: doubt it
<rici> that's got to be the best how-long-is-a-piece-of-string questions i've seen all week. :)
<odat> i already have the necessary file
<rici> the easiest way Is:   diff -urN module new_module    :)
<odat> just not sure how to do it
<rici> if it's just a file, leave out the rN part
<bur[n] er_> odat: oh, you patched it and just want the diff?  i misunderstood, listen to rici
<Dan4> any other ideas on putting a space in a printer URL?
<odat> http://arron.dnip.net:81/files/vicam.c-2.6.16-agc-Nikolov
<odat> it looks like it might be a kernel patch
<odat> is for the vicam module
<Grey_Loki> Dan4, you can't just rename the printer to deskjet832c ?
<Grey_Loki> With no space
<Dan4> not without fixing settings on >4 other computers
<Dan4> I have a large network
<Grey_Loki> That's not really large
<Dan4> 14 in the network
<Grey_Loki> Large is >30 comps, IMO :P
<rici> odat: that's not a patch, that's a whole file
<Grey_Loki> Dan4, these other four computers, they're windows-based, i'm guessing?
<Dan4> yes, of various ages
<Grey_Loki> In which case, it would only be about 30 seconds to change the settings around
<Dan4> some are quite old, and I have to check them all to find which have that printer
<Dan4> I didn't write it down
<Grey_Loki> Heh
<odat> rici, i'm not sure how to use it
<Grey_Loki> But no, if the backslash thing didn't work, i can't think of anything else.
<Dan4> why isn't there a way to make a space anyway?
<rici> odat: me neither
<odat> i think you have to recompile your kernel with that file
<rici> is that module not in the xubuntu kernel?
<odat> the vicam module is in the xubuntu kernel but it doesn't support automatic gain control
<odat> that is what that file is for
<Dan4> oh also I have 3 other printers with spaces in their name, and one is on all 14 computers
<Dan4> just easier to get this one computer to work than adjust the others for it
<rici> odat: you should be able to just compile the module, but you'll need the kernel sources
<Grey_Loki> Dan4, in that case, just idle here. Someone will chip in when they have an answer
<rici> then you can put it in your modules.conf file, and it will get loaded.
<rici> i suspect you'll end up apt-get'ting quite a lot of stuff to set up to do all that :)
<rici> there's probably a section in the xubuntu docs about "building a custom kernel" and/or "building kernel modules"
<rici> try searching for things like that.
<Arkh>  or just search it in how to forge
<rici> like anything, it's only hard the first time :)
<Dan4> ok I can wait, the reason for this name problem is I always name the printers by maker, a space, then the model
<Grey_Loki> Since I started looking into linux, i've always named stuff totally lower-case, with no spaces.
<Grey_Loki> Just makes things easier
<Dan4> I am used to doing it for readability
<Dan4> because windows doesn't complain
<Dan4> but that is the thing about learning a new OS
<rici> Dan4: i take it all your printers are different? :)
<rici> when i used to be a network admin, i named them by where they were
<rici> that was easier for most network users to deal with.
<Dan4> yeah, all different
<rici> but then they were almost all the same model. standardization is good.
<Dan4> 3 brands, 2 types
<Dan4> well only 2 of the computers are the same
<Dan4> and the printers are 2 epson impacts, HP inkjet, HP officejet, and a lexmark,
<Dan4> so anyone have any idea, seems kindof a silly problem
<Dan4> wow the ubuntu channel is loaded
<JKnife> o/
<maxamillion> j0
<JKnife> =\ this channel has a lot more people in it since i was last here
<Dan4> that one has >1000
<maxamillion> JKnife: yup ... we've grown a little in the last 8 months
<rici> Dan4: did you try %20?
<rici> viz. correct url format :)
<Dan4> yea, won't print, maybe it thinks that 830 is part of it
<rici> part of the % escape?
<rici> that would be unusual.
<Dan4> it looks like this: smb:///192.168.2.5/deskjet%20832c
* JKnife jumps on TheSheep 
<rici> yeah, that *should* be ok
<rici> but no guarantees
<rici> it's possible that the %20 is being changed to a space and then the result is not being quoted in some shell script
<rici> % is always followed by exactly two hexits in a url. it won't include the 83 unless it's well and truly borked.
<Dan4> it is a pretty fresh install
<rici> i don't even have smb here, never mind smb printers, so i can't really help you much.
<Dan4> do you think the fact that this printer is on windows 989SE have an effect?
<rici> it could. i had a bitch of a time getting that to work with mac os x for printer sharing, until i hooked the printer up to the mac
<rici> that was a while ago
<rici> can you see ordinary network shares on that machine?
<Dan4> I don't know where to do that in xubuntu
<camer0ff> .. i got into irc fast today :S
<maxamillion> camer0ff: is that bad?
<Dan4> I can ping my 98 from my xubuntu fine
<rici> ping doesn't need to negotiate with windows netwonting
<Dan4> hmm, where can I check then?
<camer0ff> maxamillion, no not at all.. took 3 seconds to log in to the server (austnet and freenode) and join channels :S was very impressed
<maxamillion> camer0ff: :)
<maxamillion> gotta run, getting off work ... laters!
<camer0ff> windows networking :D fun fun
<rici> Dan4: no idea, sorry. like i say, i'm now happily windows free, so i haven't even tried setting up samba
<rici> but someone should know
<Dan4> this machine is the only one with issues with it
<rici> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<camer0ff> what is the question?
<rici> try those
<camer0ff> what is the problem Dan4 ?
<Dan4> can't put a space in a printer URL
<camer0ff> can you use %20 as the space?
<camer0ff> works in HTML
<Dan4> apperently not
<camer0ff> if not... get rid of the space
<Dan4> doesn't print
<camer0ff> rename the printer something else
<camer0ff> what is the path to the printer?
<Dan4> too many computers
<Dan4> 192.165.2.5/deskjet 832c
<camer0ff> ew :(
<camer0ff> you should save yourself some cash buy buying a new printer.. laser.. with an ethernet port
<camer0ff> then again.. if you need colour
<Dan4> it works very well, no reason to buy a new one
<Dan4> but then again one of my printers is 21
* camer0ff was an electronics technician that worked with printers, photocopiers, etc
<camer0ff> they work well.. but dont ever try to get them fixed :P
<Dan4> the cartrages are cheap for impact printers, $5
<camer0ff> fair enough :)
<camer0ff> do you only do b/w printing?
<Dan4> no, that is why I need this deskjet going
<camer0ff> gotcha :)
<Dan4> we also have a lexmark, but it has a space in the URL, and the cartrages are expensive
<Dan4> all but 1 have spaces
<Dan4> never even thought it would ever be a problem when I did it
<camer0ff> hmm
<camer0ff> what os are you using?
<Dan4> windows 95, 98, 2000, XP, NT, XUbuntu, mac OS 8.6
<camer0ff> xubuntu 7.04?
<Dan4> hmm, let me check
<Dan4> it is a recent one but I don't know where to check
<camer0ff> mmm... the most recent (still in beta stages) is feisty
<camer0ff> its 7.04
<camer0ff> bellow that is edgy 6.10 i think
<Dan4> I think it is edgy
<Dan4> 6.10
<camer0ff> kk
<camer0ff> i am not sure if this will help... but
<camer0ff> http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~reinholz/freebsd/smb_print_client.html
<Dan4> it is already set up, I can print to one of my printers now
<camer0ff> it is strange
<camer0ff> i havent been able to find much information :(
<Dan4> I know, I tried looking before I came here
<Dan4> such a silly problem isn't it
<camer0ff> hmm
<camer0ff> maybe '192.165.2.5/deskjet 832c' or "192.165.2.5/deskjet 832c"
<camer0ff> or even...
<camer0ff> 192.165.2.5/deskjet\ 832c
<camer0ff> trying to remember how the slashes go
<Dan4> that last one doesn't work
<Dan4> counts the space anyway
<camer0ff> ah :(
<Dan4> with quotes it cuts it off too
<camer0ff> dammit :(
<Dan4> lemmy try installing one of my other printers with spaces
<camer0ff> have you asked in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-au?
<Dan4> too crowded to get a response
<Dan4> tried 3 times, post was off top of screen in a few seconds
<camer0ff> damn
<Dan4> how can I clear jobs that hasn't printed?
<camer0ff> i was given this address by pelo since he couldn't help
<camer0ff> http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<camer0ff> i think you might have to google that one as well Dan4
<camer0ff> Dan4, get into #ubuntu-au :)
<camer0ff>   bob%20bob
<Dan4> ok I'll take a look thanks
<camer0ff>   bob\ bob
<camer0ff> two answers i got
<Dan4> hmm, seems my printer with no spaces on my other windows 98 doesn't work either
<stephane> I can't install zinf corectly
<stephane> is anybody install zinf ?
<camer0ff> apparently it might be easier to just change the names of all the printers with spaces and then reset up the network :P
<camer0ff> Dan4, was given this address too: http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> anyone able to compile a module?
<Dan4> well I'll look around, thanks for the help
<camer0ff> no worries :) good luck
<odat> anyone able to compile a module?
<odat> anyone here?
<kalikiana_> odat, What is "a module"?
<odat> kalikiana_, vicam module
<odat> http://arron.dnip.net:81/files/vicam.c-2.6.16-agc-Nikolov
<kalikiana_> I'm afraid I don't use any webcam.
<kalikiana_> You might ask in #ubuntu for help if nobody in here answers.
<Cinnander> ciao
<limbert65> Upgrading from Xubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 seems to have broken Sound Juicer and Rhythmbox.  Sound Juicer locks up, and Rhythmbox crashes.  Might have something to do with having used EasyUbuntu to install mp3 codecs before the upgrade?  Any suggestions for a fix?
<gunny01>  can anyone point me to a tutorial on how to dual boot OSX and ubuntu on a macbook?
<gunny01> *xubuntu
<limbert65> gunny01:  Could you use Parallels to do that?
<limbert65> or maybe this:  http://www.mactel-linux.org/wiki/HOWTO
<jlist> .
<LM1> hey
<LM1> does anyone know if xubuntu (feisty) will have xfce 4.4.1
<LM1> ?
<LM1> hey
<LM1> does anyone know if feisty xubuntu will have xfce 4.4.1
<punsad> I just installed xubuntu 'alternate' install.. how is this different from regular ubuntu (other than xfce vs gnome?)....
<punsad> I guess my main question... is if I'm happy with xubuntu's speed on my laptop... will ubuntu with xfce be just as fast?
<punsad> anyone there?
<tonyyarusso> punsad: that's the same thing...
<tonyyarusso> It's just a matter of graphical environment
<punsad> on a scale from 1 to 10, with 10 being 'bet my life on it' ... how certain are you that it's the same?  even if I chose the 'alternate' cd for xubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> 10
<punsad> cool
<tonyyarusso> The core packages come from the same place, etc. - you can even install hundreds of graphical environments on the same machine, or none at all, from any CD you want
<tonyyarusso> The CD simply dictates which things are available without an internet connection.
<punsad> what's the reasoning behind multiverse, universe, (noname) categories for the packages?
<tonyyarusso> main - meets free software guidelines and is supported by Canonical
<tonyyarusso> restricted - does not meet free software guidelines, but is supported by Canonical
<tonyyarusso> universe - meets free software guidelines but is community supported only
<tonyyarusso> multiverse - is neither free nor supported
<punsad> thanks so much tonyyarusso!
<tonyyarusso> np
<punsad> I was an ubuntu snob (been using plain old debian since 1999)... but I really think I'm warming up to ubuntu.
<punsad> or would that be debian snob... whatever..
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<tonyyarusso> universe is similar to contrib, multi to contrib-nonfree, iirc
<punsad> that's exactly the way I interpretted
<punsad> I'll probably continue to try to use apt-get install  (I never even got used to aptitude)
<punsad> thanks again
<punsad> gnite
<atarinox> i was wondering if somebody could help me...it seems like my xubuntu install has been slowing down a lot lately...is there anything in particular i should be looking for? i havent done much as far as maintaining after installing hte OS, so maybe there's something i've neglected to do?
<LoneShadow> hi
<LoneShadow> I upgraded from dapper to edgy
<LoneShadow> now all my windows open at top left corner, and I cant move them around
<LoneShadow> is there a way to find out if my X is upgraded to edgy ?
<atarinox> exit
<ben123is> hello
<ben123is> what's the difference between Applications->other->add/remove  and Synaptic?
<rici> synaptic can do more stuff
<rici> but they're working from the same data in the same way
<ben123is> i see
<ben123is> thanks
<ben123is> i'm new to xubunru. used fluxbuntu till now
<ben123is> *xubuntu
<ben123is> xubuntu is much nicer :)
<kumamoto> ben123is: how good is fluxbuntu?
<ben123is> kumamoto: it's pretty good. it's fast: requires slower hardware than xubuntu to run. I'ts not official ubuntu version yet, so it's not optimized as all ubuntu version, meaning that if you have more work with file editing than in other versions of ubuntu
<ben123is> meaning: less graphical shortcuts, more file editing
<ben123is> kumamoto: you can download their live cd and try it without installing :)
<ben123is> but, if your hardware is strong enough for xubuntu, i think you should stick to it
<ben123is> i have a feeling that xubuntu manages the hardware better the fluxbuntu: my firefox works faster. can anyone confirm that?
<LoneShadow> anyone know how I can role back to dapper from edgy ?
<ben123is> why would you like to do that?
<LoneShadow> my X got messed up with the upgrade :(
<LoneShadow> any window/xterm I open gets stuck at top left corner, dont have the bar with minimize or close buttons
<LoneShadow> so everything gets stacked at the left corner, and I cant move things around
<TheSheep> LoneShadow: you don't have xfwm4 running for some reason
<TheSheep> LoneShadow: are you sure theu pgrade finished?
<ben123is> LoneShadow: i know that problem. had the same thing when upgraded from dapper. i just did a new clean install. do the same
<LoneShadow> what do you mean clean install ?
<LoneShadow> actually it did fail the first round, complained about ircd-hybrid not getting upgraded properly
<LoneShadow> so I removed the package
<LoneShadow> and re-ran the upgrade process, and this time it completed
<TheSheep> LoneShadow: what does 'apt-cache policy xfwm4' say?
<ben123is> LoneShadow: i mean install from an edgy cd, and format your hard drive before installation
<TheSheep> ben123is: that's the windows way
<LoneShadow> ugh, I wanted to upgrade, not do a clean install :D
<ben123is> LoneShadow: do that only if you can't fix the problem then :)
<LoneShadow> xfwm4:
<LoneShadow>   Installed: 4.3.99.1svn+r23334-0ubuntu1
<LoneShadow>   Candidate: 4.3.99.1svn+r23334-0ubuntu1
<LoneShadow> basically my windows are missing the resize frame
<TheSheep> LoneShadow: can you try and run xfwm4 from a terminal?
<TheSheep> (that's the program responsible for drawing the window frames)
<LoneShadow> running xfwm4 fixed it :D
<LoneShadow> so what is wrong with my config ?
<LoneShadow> so I need to run xfwm4 from .xinitrc or something ?
<TheSheep> LoneShadow: for some reason your xfce4-session didn't start xfwm4
<TheSheep> LoneShadow: you might try deleting the files in ~/.cache/sessions
<Zxynax> I've got a problem mounting a DVD-ROM drive
<darrend> LoneShadow: I had problems with that version of xfwm4 crashing quite frequently for no apparent reason
<TheSheep> LoneShadow: and if that doesn't help, inspecting /etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc
<darrend> my current version, from feisty, is very stable
<LoneShadow> the ~/.cache/sessions is empty
<darrend> as is xfdesktop which I also  no longer have issues with
<TheSheep> darrend: fortunatelly Feisty should be out this month :)
<darrend> indeed.  Been using it for about 4 weeks already.
<Zxynax> I've got a problem mounting a DVD-ROM drive, can anybody lend some assistance
<TheSheep> Zxynax: I guess you would have to be al ittle more specific
<Zxynax> give me a second may have found the issue....
<Zxynax> but stay on the line :)
<TheSheep> sure
<TheSheep> best say what you're doing exactly, what error messages you get (if any), whether other dvd's work, etc.
<LoneShadow> darrend: yea I want to upgrade feisty, but the first step was to upgrade from dapper to edgy
<Zxynax> drive works in vista ( only dual-booting for game support )
<TheSheep> LoneShadow: maybe upgrade to feisty will fix that :)
<LoneShadow> heh
<darrend> LoneShadow: once you have xfwm4 running, logout and save your session.  That's probably the quickest way to get it running again as normal.  When you run it from a  terminal, make sure you background it too ("xfwm4 &")
<LoneShadow> ok
<Zxynax> and i've received dvd-rom hdc: request sense failure: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } that error
<LoneShadow> brb, gotta run back to my TV, its my mythtv box
<TheSheep> Zxynax: sounds like a scratched disc
<Zxynax> no disc was working
<TheSheep> Zxynax: but might be a problem with support for this model as well
<Zxynax> seems to be working great now
<TheSheep> Zxynax: maybe a speck of dust then :)
<Zxynax> doubtful, error has been plaguing me all day
<Zxynax> I changed...hold on let me get specifics
<TheSheep> Zxynax: did you change anything that it started working?
<Zxynax> yes
<Zxynax> some package changes
<LoneShadow> darrend: that did the trick :)
<darrend> cool. :)
<LoneShadow> thanks TheSheep anddarrend
<TheSheep> .oO( xfwm4 should be started automatically if there is no saved session anyways... )
<Zxynax> either a kernel change did it, or a recompile of the fs utilities
<LoneShadow> what kernel versions are you guys running ?
<LoneShadow> is it 2.6.17-11-generic ?
<TheSheep> sheep@ghostwheel:~$ uname -a
<TheSheep> Linux ghostwheel 2.6.20-14-generic #2 SMP
<darrend> darren@hepburn ~ $ uname -a
<darrend> Linux hepburn 2.6.20-12-generic #2 SMP Wed Mar 21 20:55:46 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<LoneShadow> is 2.6.20.x part of feisty ?
<TheSheep> LoneShadow: yes
<darrend> y
<LoneShadow> how stable is feisty ?
<LoneShadow> on xubuntu ?
<darrend> stable in what way?  There are still lots of package updates (another 200MB last night when I updated this box)
<darrend> stable in terms of reliability?   Very, so far
<TheSheep> LoneShadow: it was stablier than edgy right from the start, then there were some trouble a month ago, but it only lasted several days until the bugfisx, now we have the first release candidate and it's stable as rock
<LoneShadow> aah
<LoneShadow> anyway my mythtv and asterisk needs to recompiled, might as well upgrade to feisty :D
<LoneShadow> to be*
<Zxynax> /leave
<darrend> LoneShadow: you use asterisk for home or work?
<LoneShadow> home
* TheSheep wonders when there will be first people asking why xfce 4.4.1 is not in feisty ;)
<darrend> how do you find it?  I've been thinking of building an asterisk box
<darrend> Why is xfce 4.4.1 not on feisty by the way, anyone know?
<darrend> ;)
<LoneShadow> darrend: its a real nice piece of software, I havnt been using it that much lately, need to get things up and running
* TheSheep slaps darrend around a bit with a version freeze
<LoneShadow> darrend: asterisk dosnt need much resources, if you have a dedicated pc running 24hours, you can install on it
<LoneShadow> I used to run asterisk on my linksys router before with openwrt firmware :)
<LoneShadow> but it was not powerful enough to do some transcoding, so moved it to my mythtv box
<darrend> I wanted to use it as a voice mail station so that I could access .wav (or encoded) voicemails from my email or web.  Is that fairly simple to set up?
<LoneShadow> yea
<LoneShadow> install asterisk and freepbx
* TheSheep considers physically removing the floppy drive to get rid of the icon...
<LoneShadow> takes some time to understand the voip config lingo, if you hang out in #freepbx people can help you out
<darrend> what kind of card do you need for a standard line (though I guess that will be country/region specific)
<LoneShadow> I have to restructure my partitions, my root partition is almost full :(
<LoneShadow> does feisty require more space compared to dapper/edgy ?
<TheSheep> LoneShadow: probably a little bit -- but try 'apt-get clean' first
<LoneShadow> if you are trying to connect your asterisk box to your land line, get a sipura (spa3k) costs around US $80
<TheSheep> LoneShadow: it will delete all the packages you downloaded in order to do the upgrade
<LoneShadow> wow, 93% to 63% :)
<LoneShadow> oops 69%
* darrend wonders if that will work in the UK
<LoneShadow> do you have a regular land line or a voip provider for phone connection ?
<darrend> regular land lines
<darrend> but I don't know if regular in the UK is the same as regular in the US (if that's where you are)
* darrend is no telecoms expert
<LoneShadow> so all you want is a way to access your voicemail thru email/http ?
<darrend> mostly, yeah.  I want a menuing system ("Press 1 for dilbert, 2 for alice") and then to mail dilbert or alice to say "Message waiting.." kind of thing
<LoneShadow> you should just buy the sipura device
<LoneShadow> SPA3102 or something
<LoneShadow> so whats the best way to upgrade from edgy to feisty ?
<Grey_Loki> sudo upgrade-manager -c -d, I think.
<Grey_Loki> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Grey_Loki> Take a look in #ubuntu+1, see what they say.
<morgs> Is there a shipit for xubuntu? http://shipit.xubuntu.com/ seems to be misconfigured or broken
<highvoltage> morgs: no, xubuntu won't be shipped via shipit
<morgs> Not even to LoCoTeams? Darn. That's the one thing everybody asks about...
<highvoltage> that should probably just be configured to point to the Xubuntu download page explaining that it's not available for shipit.
<highvoltage> no, not even for loco teams :'(
<highvoltage> I agree with you, xubuntu is certainly in high demand.
<Grey_Loki> Is that a service for sending a linux CD out to you if you can't dl it?
<Grey_Loki> Why not just order the Ubuntu CD, then apt-get xubuntu-desktop?
<highvoltage> Grey_Loki: we live in a bandwidth-restricted country
<highvoltage> Grey_Loki: most users pay US$50+ just for basic dialup and the phone bill that comes along with it, and we pay per minute
<morgs> with lots of older PCs...
<highvoltage> Grey_Loki: adsl users here typically only get 2-3GB bandwidth a month
<morgs> and our DSL's one of the most expensive in the world...
<Merchelo> 40 euro (~35 dollars) for uncapped 2.5gb/s down, 1/5gb/s up fibre in parts of france
<nonuda> what is the most light x desktop?
<Grey_Loki> highvoltage, dude, where are you - communist china!?
<nonuda> highvoltage: for my country internet connection is very expensive too
<highvoltage> Grey_Loki: in terms of telecoms... worse... South Africa.
<highvoltage> bandwidth is more expensive here than any country in the world, we have an evil telecoms monopoly
<highvoltage> an this is how much money our telecom monopoly makes: http://www.hellkom.co.za/pages/info.php
<highvoltage> (devide by 7 for US$)
<Naughtyboy> mornin ladies...
<Grey_Loki> highvoltage, so just under 1 billion made this year?
<ben123is> hello
<ben123is> i have creative sound blaster 16, but xubuntu doesn't recognize it. please help
<highvoltage> Grey_Loki: probably doesn't sound like much if you're in brittain, but the average phone bill here is a large percentage of the average salary, compared to the UK
<Grey_Loki> highvoltage, yeah, i'm British - our telecoms industry is a multibillion-pound profit margin
<ben123is> anyone please?
<ben123is>  sudo modprobe sb, sudo modprobe snd-sbawe, sudo modprobe snd-sb16 seem not to work
<ben123is> ?
<highvoltage> ben123is: is it an ISA card? I have a suspicion that Ubuntu doesn't support ISA cards anymore.
<ben123is> what's ISA? it connect to PCI
<highvoltage> hmmm... I think it should work then. is it listed in lshw or lspci?
<ben123is> oh wait let me check
<ben123is> highvoltage: you're right it connects not to PCI but to another (the biggest) slot
<ben123is> is that ISA
<ben123is> ?
<highvoltage> yes, that's an ISA slot
<highvoltage> the big (usually) black slot with the big pins
<ben123is> so there's nothing to do?
<highvoltage> does the board have a PCI slot? there's usually PCI cards lying everywhere :)
<ben123is> the board does have pci slots but i don't have a pci card at hand
<ben123is> oh well. i'll look for one
<Rich_li_ny> Power management:   System does not shut down properly.  Monitor goes blank but in a very dark room I can very faintly see Xbuntu bar unloading in monitor.  Also when exiting to a command prompt I get this: " [17179569.184000]   ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP  "  System worked properly with xp and puppy.  What do I have to change to correct this problem?
<derjens> hi there
<derjens> i am looking for a distro i can install on a friend's computer but she is not familiar with linux nor with english language. is there a german translation in xubuntu?
<Grey_Loki> Yep
<derjens> i am not interested in german install instruction -- just the desktop and the apps
<Grey_Loki> Just select the language when you boot, IIRC.
<derjens> sounds really easy:)
<Grey_Loki> Yeah, it is
<Grey_Loki> Let me have a check for sure befor eyou go
<derjens> do you think that a linux novice will be able to handle xubuntu? all she wants to do is to load photos from her digital camera und write some letters maybe
<derjens> Grey_Loki, thanks a lot
<Rich_li_ny> Derjens:  absolutely...
<Grey_Loki> derjens, it's by far the easiest distro i've ever used
<Grey_Loki> Sit next to her for an hour and teach her the basics, then she'll be away, just like that.
<derjens> okay, i've already downloaded the cd image -- when i've got a cd burner again i will burn it and give xubuntu a try
<Rich_li_ny> It will probably be easier for her then windoze.
<derjens> once she's understood the basics it's easier for her, of course. it's just that some distros are a bit complicated for newbies
<Grey_Loki> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Grey_Loki> Hrmpfh.
<derjens> :-)
<Grey_Loki> I can't seem to find the setting. I remember selecting a language somewhere - it was most probably -during- the Xubuntu setup.
<derjens> well, if you say there should be a translation i will try to find it. i just wanted to ask whether you say that there are no translations at all or so
<derjens> thank you so far!
<grumpymole> Applications --> System --> Lanugage Support
<derjens> i guess i will come back when i have some questions about installing or using xubuntu but i am optimistic that it's easy...
<derjens> oh
<derjens> grumpymole, thanks. is German in the list?
<grumpymole> yip, and lots more
<derjens> wonderful
<derjens> this was really useful!
<Grey_Loki> Heh - I was looking in 'Settings'
<derjens> have a nice day, guys
<grazie> derjens: if the install machine has less than 192mb of ram you need the alternate cd for installation
<derjens> and thanks a lot for your help
<derjens> grazie, yes, i've already read about this
<grumpymole> Grey_Loki: The only logic I can of for that is that Language is a system-wide setting, while the other settings are more on a per-application basis.
<grumpymole> I looked there first as well.
<akhonda97> does anyone know.. how (and if) xubuntu is supported for PPC platform?
<grazie> akhonda97: ppc is still available but formal support stopped with dapper (6.06)
<akhonda97> ... some reason i thought it was later builds it was stopped *sigh*
<akhonda97> ty though
<grazie> akhonda97: it is unfortunate, but edgy and feisty are still available for ppc
<akhonda97> yea i know. but it's a pain in the rear getting airport to work, the trackpad to full speed, etc etc.
<akhonda97> i just put xubuntu on an 10yr old dell tower i had sitting around.. i've tried ubuntu on my ibook before
<akhonda97> (need to fix widescreen res issue though.. grrrrr)
<delcoyote> hi all , have a question, i installed ubuntu 5.10 server install and added xfce4, this is not xubuntu, true? and if i had installed xubuntu-desktop instead? wold it be xubuntu?
<Slick> hey guys, I've just started using xubuntu.  I've noticed that open office doesn't look very good under xfce, I did a google and someone suggested that you should install openoffice-gtk, does anyone know how to do that?
<Grey_Loki> I'd imagine sudo apt-get install openoffice-gtk
<Slick> cheers, I'll give it a try
<Grey_Loki> !openoffice-gtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openoffice-gtk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Grey_Loki> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Slick> na it couldn't find the package information for that
<Merchelo> did you try the universal binaires
<stupidnoob420> ok, hi, i am not new to linux, having used a few other distros years ago, (mandrake slack redhat etc) but it's been so long, and I've forgotten near everything, but i just installed xubuntu, was tired of windows again, and wanted something lightweight and fast, with good security, and this looked like the best option. so, i am having two problems. the first, my second hdd wont mount correctly and give my super user account rw permis
<stupidnoob420> oh and i looked and looked for the asoundrc file to delete, but it is nowhere at all, and i got the kat file search package, and just cant get it to search right or something, so yeah, i cant find that to delete it
<stupidnoob420> but i did reinstall sound packages
<stupidnoob420> and also did the drivers myself, choosing from the list, and then changing the file to read it at boot
<stupidnoob420> still nothing
<stupidnoob420> wow this room is so dead
<grazie> stupidnoob420: hang on
<stupidnoob420> sweet
<grazie> lets me read through tyour problems
<stupidnoob420> ok
<stupidnoob420> i wasnt even sure anyone was in here, thanks man
<stupidnoob420> lol @ 77 idle users
<grazie> 1st ubuntu uses sudo instead of a root account
<stupidnoob420> right
<stupidnoob420> i know that
<stupidnoob420> used sude
<stupidnoob420> sudo
<stupidnoob420> oh, and i am on dapper
<grazie> ' sudo su' is effectively root
<stupidnoob420> i know
<stupidnoob420> but
<stupidnoob420> for the hdd
<stupidnoob420> i cannot read it as my user account
<stupidnoob420> only after i enabled root and logged in there was i allowed access
<stupidnoob420> and even then i cant change it from there
<grazie> how are you mounting?
<stupidnoob420> with the disks utility in system
<stupidnoob420> and i got a write up from a related forum, to do it manually and all
<stupidnoob420> but hdd isnt my main concern
<stupidnoob420> i have my data from it
<stupidnoob420> with some shuffling and such as root user
<stupidnoob420> i just want some sound
<stupidnoob420> access to the drive is not a priority at this time
<grazie> has sount worked at all yet>?
<stupidnoob420> right at initial install
<stupidnoob420> then i got automatix
<stupidnoob420> and firefox
<stupidnoob420> some other packages
<stupidnoob420> from synaptic
<stupidnoob420> educational and science stuff mainly
<stupidnoob420> and now nothing works
<grazie> you did an update and lost sound?
<stupidnoob420> pretty much
<stupidnoob420> yeah
<stupidnoob420> i think it was after apt-get update
<stupidnoob420> so ghey
<grazie> sorting sound problems on irc isn't easy
<stupidnoob420> its been so long since ive used linux
<stupidnoob420> lol
<stupidnoob420> yeahhh
<stupidnoob420> well
<stupidnoob420> i was bored
<stupidnoob420> and had a few extra hours
<stupidnoob420> so i figured id check
<stupidnoob420> if you cant thats fine man
<grazie> I'll look up some good links. assume you've checked the mixer?
<stupidnoob420> oh yeah
<stupidnoob420> of course
<stupidnoob420> like a million times
<stupidnoob420> in terminal and the gui
<stupidnoob420> both
<Grey_Loki> For your second problem, i'd find it by running sudo slocate -u, then slocate <file>.
<stupidnoob420> the hdd?
<Grey_Loki> No, trying to find asoundrc.
<stupidnoob420> ohhh
<stupidnoob420> cool, thanks
<grazie> stupidnoob420: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<stupidnoob420> ill do that
<Grey_Loki> I've never managed to not find anything with slocate.
<grazie> stupidnoob420: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<stupidnoob420> oh, ive never seen that link
<stupidnoob420> oops
<stupidnoob420> ive never seen that link
<stupidnoob420> thanks
<stupidnoob420> im gonna find this file then go through that
<stupidnoob420> and if i cant get it, i can send them the outputs, and they will help?
<grazie> stupidnoob420: send who?
<stupidnoob420> to their bug reports
<grazie> if you think there's a bug yes
<grazie> best chat online with any queries you have
<stupidnoob420> thanks
<grazie> if noone can help when you ask, crimsun is know lots about sound
<sn0> hey peeps, got a xfce session with rhythmbox running, the popup player dialog theme is a different colour than rhythmbox, where to troubleshoot this ?
<sn0> im uploading a pic if that makes it easier to understand
<sn0> http://img9.imagepile.net/view.php?file=4766screen.png
<stevethepirate> hi. Would adding xfce to a kubuntu system be a bad idea?
<hyper_ch> stevethepirate: no, why should it?
<stevethepirate> just wanna know if it could cause any problems
<stevethepirate> would "sudo apt-get xfce" work?
<stevethepirate> Or is it more complicated
<stevethepirate> * [forgot install] 
<stevethepirate> hyper_ch: ?
<hyper_ch> stevethepirate: better to use sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<hyper_ch> wow, the ops in #php get so easily pissed off
<Merchelo> maybe it's because they have to work with php all day
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: just got banned again
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: asked if someone has a php/mysql/ajax tree script to recommend
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: the op said I should use search engine and my brain
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: I did that all monring without finding anything
<psb154> lol
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: I asked him why he thinks I haven't done so
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: he says because I'm asking this
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: he just said it's kind of bullshit
<Merchelo> heh, jaysis, sounds like someone's "that time of the month"
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: and I critized him for replaying in such a manner and told him maybe he should usehis brain also before giving such comments
<psb154> lol
<hyper_ch> anyone here knows a good php/mysql/ajax Tree script?
* kalikiana_ stares at the wall. Written in snake blood it says 'http://youtube.com/watch?v=ciG-Xs7mBwU'.
<albert> use a search engine!
<albert> :D
<amsmith42hs> gxine flakey?
<grazie> amsmith42hs: not that I'm aware of, but I very rarely use it.
<amsmith42hs> It keeps crashing on me when I try to play from the built in playlist. "Message from Xine Engine" but the window is blank. I have to kill it.
<amsmith42hs> No big deal.
<grazie> amsmith42hs: have you tried launching from a terminal to see any other error messages?
<amsmith42hs> No.
<grazie> any message would be helpful in tracking the problem down
<amsmith42hs> Ah.
<amsmith42hs> Unable to resolve.
<amsmith42hs> No crashing from there.
<grazie> amsmith42hs: maybe you've got some duff or out of date parameters in the gui menu?
<amsmith42hs> Oh, wait...gtk-critical
<amsmith42hs>  gtk_style_detach: assertion `style->attach_count > 0' failed
<amsmith42hs> Now it crashed.
<amsmith42hs> It really doesn't like not finding the URL or plugin
<amsmith42hs> Anyway, I've got other things to do. I was just curious.
<grazie> amsmith42hs: doesn't ring any bells....worth searching with the output you get. Is your system up to date?
<drewzf> ooh
<drewzf> so Xubuntu did release a feisty beta
<drewzf> new artwork?
<grazie> drewzf: absolutely :) 'tis good too!
<amsmith42hs> grazie: Just installed Xubuntu 6.10
<amsmith42hs> grazie: Installed all the codecs I found in add/remove
<grazie> drewzf: the release candidate may be out today...haven't check myself
<drewzf> ooh
<drewzf> I think I'm gonna do xubuntu-desktop, screw gnome. xfce is so fast.
<drewzf> The last time I tried it was breezy and it was pretty ugly :\
<grazie> amsmith42hs: to be honest i don't know what your problme is. You could search with google and in launchpad and try using another media player
<amsmith42hs> grazie: Thanks. I will probably do that later when I'm bored :P
<grazie> amsmith42hs: file a bug report if you find nothing that helps
<amsmith42hs> OK
<drewzf> oh no not bubbles :P
<drewzf> oooh
<drewzf> Xubuntu does look secksy
<drewzf> I like some of the themes proposed better than the ones implemented
<drewzf> oh yeah, definitely going with Xubuntu when I get home
<grazie> drewzf: glad to hear that!
<grazie> amsmith42hs: just noticed your comment about add/remove codecs. Don't think all available codecs can be installed that way.
<grazie> !codeds | amsmith42hs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codeds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grazie> !codecs | amsmith42hs
<ubotu> amsmith42hs: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Maximilian1st> Hi folks, I am trying to install some alpha wireless app that is looking for linux/wireless.h and complains about it being not available, does anybody have a clue what it is looking for?
<Maximilian1st> By the way, I'm trying to install this wireless manager http://spuriousinterrupt.org/projects/airconfig
<Maximilian1st> It's work in progress but looks promising for the Xfce DE.
<Pumpernickel> You'll need the kernel headers for that.
<Maximilian1st> Thank you Pumpernickel. I installed madwifi from svn, that is probably why it can't find the sources or headers.
<rraajj> Is XFCe 4.4.1 in the Edgy repos? Or is there a separate XFCE repo for Xubuntu (just like what Kubuntu has for it's KDE updates)?
<Maximilian1st> 4.4.1 hasn't reached feisty so I doubt it to be in edgy for the moment.
<rraajj> Okay... So 4.3.9 is the latest XFCE release in the repos as of now?
<rraajj> ... Which looks like it.
<rraajj> Either that, or my package manager has gone wild. :P
<Maximilian1st> Feisty comes out in a small two weeks or less, not sure, and has 4.4.0
<Maximilian1st> say, 4.3.9 with somes bugfixes.
<rraajj> Oh, okay. Thanks, Maximilian1st. :)
<WaxyFresh> what the package called that controls window transparancy?
<Pumpernickel> `transset`, but if you're using the Xfce compossitor, you can use alt+mousewheel on the window borders.
<WaxyFresh> i dont have a nouse wheel
<Maximilian1st> without the compositor it hides and unhides the window.
<Maximilian1st> also without alt it does it ;-7
<Maximilian1st> ;-/
<WaxyFresh> ive got transset installed but all it does isturn my curser nto a plus sign,how do i use it?
<Arkh> WaxyFresh, click!
<grazie> WaxyFresh: to set up compositor on edgy (& dapper) >> http://www50.brinkster.com/craziegrazie/XubuntuTransparency.html
<WaxyFresh> ok i followed the guide to set up composting but my xserver crashed
<slow-motion> hallo
<WaxyFresh> ello!
<WaxyFresh> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<slow-motion> hi WaxyFresh, ubotu
<WaxyFresh> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<WaxyFresh> hes just a bot but do you have a question?
<Arkh> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<WaxyFresh> what does xfce stand for? xforce?
<WaxyFresh> !transet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WaxyFresh> !transset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !botabuse | WaxyFresh
<ubotu> WaxyFresh: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<grazie> WaxyFresh: did you look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors?
<hyper_ch> huhu TheSheep
<malcolmb> guys, I'm loving xubuntu
* kalikiana_ loves xubuntu, too :D
<hyper_ch> I love my gf
* kalikiana_ loves his gf even more :D
<kalikiana_> Well, there are differences in the meaning of "love" ;)
<WaxyFresh> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<WaxyFresh> grazie, ill pastebin it
<grazie> WaxyFresh: ok
<WaxyFresh> grazie, i just looked at the howto againand its for  dapper/edgy
<WaxyFresh> is there one for fiesty?
<grazie> fiesty has compositor set up already
<WaxyFresh> HMMM
<WaxyFresh> im on fiesty
<WaxyFresh> and transset dosent do anything to my windows when i click
<WaxyFresh> opacity 0xc0000000
<WaxyFresh> Set Property to 0.75
<WaxyFresh> thats the output of clicking on xchat
<WaxyFresh> would that be all i would have to do?
<grazie> WaxyFresh: Just turn it on with Applications > Settings > Windows Manager Tweaks
<h3sp4wn> WaxyFresh: Its amusing the debian name for firefox came from that old bsd fortune (!love)
<WaxyFresh> (!love) is  a matt groeing quote
<WaxyFresh> cool thanks i got it
<h3sp4wn> WaxyFresh: who is matt groeing ?
<WaxyFresh> creator of the simpsons
<WaxyFresh> its from some comic he wrote a long time ago
<h3sp4wn> Groening - (I thought it was someone else) its been in bsd's fortunes for ages
<WaxyFresh> probly as long as (!grue)
<pagefault> I got the fiesty beta and it keeps accessing my floppy drive
<pagefault> any ideas?
<pagefault> it won't boot
<Arkh> do you have a floppy inserted?
<pagefault> no I don't
<Arkh> weird..
<pagefault> do you guys use the same installer as ubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> I always use the alternative installer
<pagefault> I don't think I had that option
<h3sp4wn> its a seperate iso
<pagefault> ah hmm
<pagefault> I will give that a go
<grazie> pagefault: ubuntu & xubuntu use the same installer
<pagefault> hmm
<pagefault> it happens on all my P965 boards
<pagefault> perhaps a kernel issue
<h3sp4wn> pagefault: use feisty
<pagefault> I am
<grazie> pagefault: does seem odd.... at what stage is floppy access attempted?
<pagefault> just after the logo appears
<pagefault> then it's constant floppy access
<pagefault> then it gives up
<Arkh> so grub comes out?
<pagefault> yeah
<h3sp4wn> pagefault: (the ubuntu graphical installer is traditionally junk)
<grazie> pagefault: you tried turning the splash screen off?
<grazie> to see the messages
<pagefault> how can I do that?
<grazie> nosplash boot option I think...lmme check
<Arkh> pagefault,
<Arkh> on boot up
<Arkh> press e
<Arkh> then move with the arrows on the kernel line
<Arkh> press e again
<Arkh> and delete the "quiet splash" part
<Arkh> press b
<Arkh> and you'll get all the errors
<pagefault> i'll grab the alt install
<pagefault> also
<pagefault> just to be sure
<pagefault> is grub vista aware
<pagefault> as in it won't make it not bootable?
* grazie knows nothing about vista (and is very happy)
<pagefault> well I need both for work
<pagefault> so it's not a choice for me
<grazie> yeah sure...my sympathy
<eevar> xubuntu have the same release date as the gnome version?
<Arkh> yup
<somerville32> pagefault, I would think that it would work just fine. : )
<pagefault> if it makes you feel better
<pagefault> I didn't pay for it
<pagefault> the office did
<Arkh> someone paid for it anyways :P
<eevar> neat. what's involved in upgrading from beta to stable? nothing but apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade?
<pagefault> just change your sources in sources.list
<pagefault> then do an update then dist-upgrade
<somerville32> eevar: If you are already using the feisty then just do apt-get upgrade - no need to do anything else.
<Slick_> hello fellow xubuntu users!
<pagefault> ah beta to stable
<eevar> sweet. I'm off to grab the torrent then
<somerville32> If you're running edgy you don't need to reinstall
<somerville32> You can upgrade. Do what pagefault said to do.
<hyper_ch> somerville32: shouldn't it be a dist-upgrade?
<somerville32> hyper_ch: If he is going from edgy->feisty, yes.
<hyper_ch> somerville32: and from beta to stable isn't it also a dist-upgrade?
<h3sp4wn> dist-upgrade should be unnecessary on stable (or nearly stable) unless they put stuff in updates
<pagefault> dist-upgrade will take care of any conflicts
<hyper_ch> btw, hiya somerville32 ^^
<somerville32> Hiya :)
<hyper_ch> I will miss the daily updates once it's stable :(
<grazie> I did a test edgy > feisty upgrade and ended up using an extra 400/500mb disk space than a clean feisty install. Seems too much  extra to me. Didn't find any bug report with this problem though
<somerville32> Then upgrade to Gutsy ;] 
<grazie> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html
<somerville32> grazie, Maybe it is because upgrading upgrades all your packages?
<hyper_ch> is gutsy the name for the 7.10?
<hyper_ch> cool :)
<limbert65> Can you be clear for me what you mean by "clean" install?  I'm not always sure I know what that means.
<somerville32> grazie, A clean install only installs the default packages.
* hyper_ch likes that numbering of ubuntu :)
<limbert65> So that just means doing a disk-upgrade without having extra repositories enabled (or something like that)?
<grazie> somerville32: maybe. I couldn't figure out where the extra spaces was being used, but 400/500mb is a lot
<limbert65> dist-upgrade, I mean
<somerville32> grazie, Did you do a clean install of Edgy then upgraded to Feisty? Or did you install other packages before you upgraded?
<h3sp4wn> install a text only system and just what you want to use
<h3sp4wn> and compare the amount of junk running to an install with xubuntu-desktop and related garbage
<grazie> somerville32: yeah I did clean edgy to feisty and compared with clean feisty
<somerville32> I doubt it is a bug.
<somerville32> Just running your computer uses up disk space.
<somerville32> logging, swap, etc. etc.
<somerville32> And it is also possible that certain packages were dropped from the Feisty default install.
<somerville32> So I really really doubt it is a bug and 500mb is nothing.
<h3sp4wn> 400-500 mb of deb's in /var/cache/apt/archives probably (unless you cleared those out)
* somerville32 nods.
<grazie> I didn't report it as could give any explanation/data of any worth, but I'm sure that 400/500mb is too much extra even after cleaning up
<grazie> couldn't*
<h3sp4wn> seriously though xubuntu-desktop adds a huge amount of stuff you probably don't want (well it had loads of stuff I don't want)
<h3sp4wn> s/had/has
<limbert65> The frustrating problem I am having after upgrading from Edgy to Feisty is that some applications (Rhythmbox, Sound Juicer and PenguinTV) are just totally unstable.  They all crash or freeze after doing something simple like changing a view setting or opening the preferences.  Doing "completely remove" and reinstalling doesn't help.  Where do you look to solve something like that?
<Pumpernickel> Launch them from a Terminal and see if you can catch any error messages.
<Slick_> hey guys I've got a suggestion for the next xubuntu
<emdash> okay, i'm using edgy on a lapotp, what's the best way to get it to automatically suspend at critical battery level. I tried using the battery monitor applet, but it runs with user privliges and can't put the machine to sleep.
<tonyyarusso> Slick_: http://features.ubuntu.com/
<tonyyarusso> blah
<tonyyarusso> features.launchpad.net, but maybe hte other works...
<Slick_> right, I'll put it there!
<emdash> i tried making a suid root binary to put the machine to sleep, calling it from suspend.sh, but then my screen isn't restored
<Slick_> It's gonna blow your minds!
<emdash> i think you need root privs for that too
<somerville32> Slick_, You can talk about it in #xubuntu-devel
<emdash> in fact i think mostof the actions that run in /etc/acpi/lid.sh etc don't really work as a uesr
<somerville32> In Ubuntu Dapper, your computer shutsdown at critical
<emdash> mine just dies
<somerville32> lol
<limbert65> exit
<limbert65> oops
<emdash> is there some system config for setting that
<emdash> i don't really want my system to shut down if it still has 5% battery. that's more than enough to keep it alive in sleep mode
<somerville32> I wish I could help but I'm usually using a desktop.
<emdash> i just don't particularly like the gnome power manager, and all it's dependencies running on my system. not only that, but it doesn't really give you enough control
<iNoob> edgy fails to recognize my usb mouse
<emdash> i have a hotkey to enable/disable sleep on lide close
* iNoob paniks
<emdash> and i can't get that from gnome power manger, for example
<emdash> ...well did it work before?
<emdash> did it ever work, i should say?
<somerville32> iNoob, It should work.
<iNoob> nope.
<somerville32> Try rebooting?
<iNoob> the mouse has power
<iNoob> but does nothing
<somerville32> Most interesting.
<somerville32> File a bug? :)
<iNoob> I had the same problem on puppy linux
<somerville32> Does it work in Windows?
<iNoob> yes
<somerville32> Make and model?
<iNoob> wait...
<iNoob> sony optical mouse vgp-ums1
<somerville32> Interesting.
<somerville32> Try disabling plug-and-play OS in your bios. If that doesn't work, re-enable it and we'll try something else.
<iNoob> thanks
* kalikiana_ waves at somerville32
<somerville32> Hey kalikiana_
<kalikiana_> Are you eventually at full health again?
<somerville32> kalikiana_, Did you get someone to upload the new version of your program?
<kalikiana_> Unfortunately not.
<somerville32> We'll get it in Gutsy and then backport it :)
<tonyyarusso> what program is this?
<somerville32> catfish
<kalikiana_> somerville32, getdeb.net made a deb already, that made me happy :)
<somerville32> hehe
<aussieman> * loonie has quit ("Erection reset by queer")
<kalikiana_> aussieman, *lol
<aussieman> yeh it was on another channel i couldnt resist posting it to waken up soemone
<TheSheep> zZZ
<posingaspopular> aussieman: dude thats weird...
<aussieman> what me psoting it?
<posingaspopular> <aussieman> * loonie has quit ("Erection reset by queer")
<aussieman> it was on metamute
<aussieman> i might not think it is very nice but it is a clevr play on words
<posingaspopular> yea it was pretty good
<posingaspopular> just offputting a bit
<aussieman> eso si
<aldin> how can i set up default XFCE settings not the XUBUNTU ones?
<posingaspopular> set default
<posingaspopular> actually dont try that
<posingaspopular> because im guessing/dont know at all
<TheSheep> aldin: probably removing (back them up!) files from /etc/xdg would work
<aldin> TheSheep, should i "rm" xdg folder too or leave it empty?
<TheSheep> aldin: leave it empty
<aldin> ok
<aldin> btw, what i set to have xgl... like startkde & gnome-session, what is for xfce?
<TheSheep> aldin: xfce4-session
<TheSheep> aldin: or xstartxfce4
<TheSheep> startxfce4
<TheSheep> sorry
<aldin> ok, thanks a lot for helping me though
<TheSheep> both should work
<slow-motion> n8
<aldin> TheSheep, it didint work...
<TheSheep> aldin: how so?
<aldin> my session laste 10 secs error mesage
<aldin> /etc/xdg cleaned..
<TheSheep> aldin: what do you have in the session .desktop file?
<aldin> backed up
<TheSheep> ah, you mean with the xfce settings?
<aldin> yap
<TheSheep> aldin: restore it and only remove the /etc/xdg/xfce4
<TheSheep> aldin: leave xfce4-session
<aldin> ok
<aldin> autostart  menus  Thunar  xfce4  xfce4-session  xubuntu
<aldin> that is i /etc/xdg folder
<TheSheep> I should have thought about it that xfce is nort the only app that uses xdg :)
<aldin> so which one?
<TheSheep> xfce4
<TheSheep> has the defeult settings
<TheSheep> default
<aldin> what to left here what to move form here?
<TheSheep> move the xfce4 folder somewhere
<aldin> ok
<TheSheep> aldin: btw, xfce's defult settings are not worth all the effort ;)
<hyper_ch> hiho
<TheSheep> hi hyper_ch
<aldin> TheSheep, hehe
<TheSheep> aldin: oh, you can also install your own xfce
<hyper_ch> hiho Grandmaster Sheep
<TheSheep> aldin: that'd give you the advantage of using a newer version
<TheSheep> alnokta: but don't ask me how to arrange things so that the versions don't conflict :/
<TheSheep> alnokta: sorry, that was for ald
<TheSheep> he left
<TheSheep> :/
<aldin> TheSheep, nothing again
<aldin> cant log in
<alnokta> TheSheep, hi man! :)
<TheSheep> aldin: well, restore it and see if it works :/
<aldin> gnome works...
<TheSheep> aldin: of course, gnome doesn't use anything from /etc/xdg
<TheSheep> aldin: it has its own gconf
<mzanfardino> I've recently installed xfce on my ubuntu dapper server (I need a light-wieght X server to run an instance of firefox for testing).  I did NOT install xubuntu-desktop (for reasons just stated).  I can get xfce up and running, but I can't shut it down (or log off for that matter).  What packages should I include to give met his basic functionality?
<pangibygg> my internet runs reaaaally slow when i run the installed version of xubuntu, but normal when running liveCD, cant find why.. ?
<aldin> TheSheep, http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15278/
<TheSheep> mzanfardino: xfce4-session probably
<aldin> ah, nevermind i am sleepy bye see ya
<TheSheep> pangibygg: try this
<TheSheep> !ipv6 | pangibygg
<ubotu> pangibygg: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<pangibygg> thx ill have a look
<mzanfardino> TheSheep: sadly that package already appears to be installed.  I have successfully used ps auxf | grep xfce to locate the PID of the top-layer process and killed it (thus killing the session), but it's not the cleanest of methods...
<TheSheep> mzanfardino: how did you start xfce?
<mzanfardino> TheSheep: from cli with startxfce4
<TheSheep> mzanfardino: try with xfce4-session isntead
<mzanfardino> TheSheep: I have installed just the bare minimum: xfce4, xinit, xserver-xorg, xfonts-base, xffm4 and mozilla-firefox...
<mzanfardino> TheSheep: will do
<TheSheep> hmm... actually, you'd have to put xfce4-session to your .xsession and then run startx
<mzanfardino> TheSheep: xfce4-session returns an error stating it can not open the display
<TheSheep> mzanfardino: yes, you need to have X started before that
<TheSheep> mzanfardino: if you add it to .xsession, it should work
<mzanfardino> TheSheep: ok. mind you, I don't want the x session to load on boot.  I want to merely start it long enough to work with firefox, then be able to unload it cleanly, as this is a production server.
<TheSheep> sure
<TheSheep> you don't have gdm, so X won't load on boot
<mzanfardino> TheSheep: ok, I wasn't clear on that, but that clears things up
<TheSheep> mzanfardino: you can also just do 'startx' and then 'xfce4-session' in that terminal that will appear, but that's manual
<mzanfardino> TheSheep: I will give that a shot first.  btw, where can I find .xsession?
<TheSheep> mzanfardino: create it in your home directory
<sigmamu188> whats a good program for authoring xvid files to dvd
<TheSheep> mzanfardino: just a text file
<neuton> hello all
<TheSheep> sigmamu188: I'm not sure, but I think that k3b can burn dvd video discs
<neuton> I re-installed xubuntu edgy cause of a problem I had,however I forgot how to set it up to read my windows partition for music?
<TheSheep> !ntfs | neuton
<ubotu> neuton: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<neuton> can you guys help or give me the website again on how to install the packages?
<neuton> yes The Sheep
<sigmamu188> ! k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<sigmamu188> !k3b
<mzanfardino> sigmamu188: I've just discovered avidemux...
<neuton> ty for the site ubotu
<mzanfardino> TheSheep: would the .xsession file the have just the statement 'startxfce4'?
<TheSheep> mzanfardino: no, it has to have 'xfce4-session'
<mzanfardino> TheSheep: also, my xfce desktop has an application button, but no applications, including no way to unload it.  Is there a package that I can install to give me a shutdown option (not sure this is the way to phrase the question, but it's the end result I'm looking for)
<mzanfardino> TheSheep: sorry, my bad, that's what I meant
<TheSheep> mzanfardino: yes, just that single line
<neuton> Ty for the help guys I got it now, I appreciate and have a good day now
<neuton> it*
<mzanfardino> TheSheep: can I use .xsession to auto-launch firefox when I run startx?  or is there another way to achieve the same results?
<TheSheep> mzanfardino: you can put a launcher in .config/autostart
<TheSheep> mzanfardino: if you start firefox in .xsession, they you will be missing the window manager
<TheSheep> then
<TheSheep> so it wont have the borders around the windows or the window titles
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: you know JS?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: yes, some
<hyper_ch> and you have a webserver?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: yes, some
<hyper_ch> could you try an AJAX suite for me? It's not working... I just keep getting errors
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: what's the server-side part in?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: building a treestructure of data
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: what language
<hyper_ch> I want to use it to build sort of a "familiy" tree out of a webboard userbase
<hyper_ch> well, the ajax is JS I think
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: ajax is all about making the JS work together with a server-side script
<hyper_ch> yes, but haven't looked at it so much yet
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you need both parts running
<hyper_ch> it's all *.js files
<hyper_ch> well, I guess the tree thingy isn't using ajax but different add-ons are I guess
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: then it should just work, even when you open it in a browser from your local disk
<hyper_ch> I even made the all files exec just for testing
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: didn't work on the server with php 4.3.x
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: and neither on my computer with php 5.x
<TheSheep> you say it's all .js
<hyper_ch> and apache 2.0 / 2.2
<hyper_ch> neither in ff nor msie nor opera
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: show me these files
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: that's not working for me:  http://www.notkeriana.ch/stammbaum/tree/
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: and this is the site:   http://www.zapatec.com/website/main/products/prod3/index.jsp  (where you can download)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I used their wizard to generate the index.html site so that I have an idea what I have to output from the php
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: http://www.notkeriana.ch/stammbaum/tree/utils/zapatec.js
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you need a+r on all the .js files and a+rx on the directories
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: http://phpfi.com/226193
<TheSheep> -rwx--x--x  1 web3 web3 78771 2007-04-12 16:27 zapatec.js
<TheSheep> -rwx--x--x  1 web3 web3  2192 2007-04-12 16:26 zapatec-src.js
<hyper_ch> oh
<hyper_ch> strange
<TheSheep> :)
<hyper_ch> now it works
<TheSheep> seems to work now
<hyper_ch> I LOVE YOU!!!
<TheSheep> bleh
<hyper_ch> just kidding
<hyper_ch> well, I did recursively enable exec
<hyper_ch> because I thought it might be a problem there
<hyper_ch> but I didn't look at read rights because I'm used to that group and world always has read rights
<TheSheep> you only need +x on the directories
<hyper_ch> :) I'll upload it tomorrow again
<hyper_ch> at the main directory
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: awfully elaborate and complicated code for something as simple as a tree view
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, do you have simpler code that looks like this?
<TheSheep> looks is all just a matter of css
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, my css isn't good :)
<hyper_ch> but that would rock somehow :)
<TheSheep> all you need is 2 lines of JS that will change the class on your <ul> when you click it -- to collapse/expand nodes
<hyper_ch> I don't even need collapsing
<hyper_ch> I will then use ajax to display infos for the people
<hyper_ch> I'll have a closer look at it tomorrow :)
<TheSheep> why not a normal page?
<hyper_ch> what normal page?
<TheSheep> well, make it look like tree that's all expanded, and use normal links to display info about people...
<TheSheep> yu could actually include the tree with different nodes expanded on different pages
<hyper_ch> gonna use ajax for tooltips :)
<hyper_ch> oh well :)
<hyper_ch> I was just sitting at this all afternoon long
<TheSheep> tooltips are build-in
<hyper_ch> and asked myself why isn't it working
<TheSheep> just put a title="foo" attribute inside a tag
<hyper_ch> I'll deal with it tomorrow :)
<hyper_ch> btw, you already got Etch installed? *g*
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no, no free space at the moment
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: gotta burn some dvd's
<hyper_ch> I meant on the servers
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: we don't use debian on servers
<hyper_ch> why not?
<hyper_ch> debian is rockstable... never had a problem ever since I have my server and that's almost 2 years now :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: because we have an own distribution for that -- I work together with several devs of it, so it's more convenient
<hyper_ch> what kind of own distro?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: PLD
<hyper_ch> and what does it make favourable?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: the fact that we have the devs as employees
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: http://pld-linux.org/
<hyper_ch> and for outsiders?
<hyper_ch> german wiki :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: Polish
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: ah, just teh default howto use this page :)
<hyper_ch> rest is in english :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: for outsiders -- well, I don't see any advantages over debian, but the devs would probably not agree with me :)
<hyper_ch> red hat based... so no apt?
<hyper_ch> btw, http://forum.pld-linux.org/ --> Unable to connect
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: yes, but it takes advantage of rpms much more than red hat -- it's actually pretty distant from redhat philosophy
<hyper_ch> I thought apt is a better package manager than rpm?
<hyper_ch> <-- noob :) but learning
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: they are comparable, actually
<hyper_ch> the only thing I read is that apt is considered superior :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: it's more about how you organize everything and split into packages
<hyper_ch> if you let me handle apt it'll be worse than what m$ does
<hyper_ch> got a point there on how to use it
<hyper_ch> Linux looses the google fight against windows :(
<mange20> hey. i have no sound, even though sound card is detected (lspci), it's not muted. what's wrong?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I'm happy with Debian :)
<hyper_ch> mange20: speakers connected?
<mange20> yes i run on my laptop btw
<hyper_ch> mange20: correctly connected...
<hyper_ch> oh ^^
<TheSheep> mange20: volume >0 in the xfce4-mixer?
<TheSheep> mange20: does 'lsmod | grep snd' show anything?
<mange20> yep 20 lines of something
<mange20> how to find xfce4-mixer? (im new, windows before.)
<TheSheep> mange20: if you have a volume control on your panel, then just click on the whistle icon
<TheSheep> mange20: if not, press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-mixer'
<mange20> ok got it. its all empty, nothing to adjust
<mange20> File>Options Device, i have tested both default and #0
<TheSheep> mange20: is your user in the audio group?
<TheSheep> mange20: you can check in system->users and groups
<TheSheep> hi maxamillion
<maxamillion> TheSheep: hello
<mange20> yep. Use audio devices is checked
<maxamillion> TheSheep: how has the chan been today?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: phear my l33t pixel-fu: http://sheep.art.pl/icon/hint.png
<maxamillion> TheSheep: rock-tastic
<TheSheep> mange20: open a terminal, and type 'lsmod | grep snd'
<mange20> yep
<mange20> done
<TheSheep> mange20: displayed anything at all?
<mange20> yes. like 20 lines of text
<TheSheep> that means it has the kernel modules loaded :/
<mange20> bad sign? :P
<TheSheep> mange20: try 'cat //dev/urandom > /dev/dsp'
<TheSheep> soprry
<TheSheep> mange20: try 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp'
<TheSheep> hear anything?
<mange20> Device or resourse busy
<hyper_ch> I'm off to bed, thx for the help TheSheep
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: sweet dreams
<mange20> ok i shut down xmms, but i dont hear anything no :(
<hyper_ch> thx:)
<TheSheep> mange20: try running 'aumix'
<mange20> yep. vol is on max..
<TheSheep> mange20: all of them?
<TheSheep> mange20: and all have a green 'P' next to them?
<mange20> no just Vol. mic = 0  Igain like 50
<TheSheep> mange20: you need Vol and Pcm
<mange20> ok. i have no green P at all
<TheSheep> mange20: maybe just a different version of aumix
<mange20> maybe, i wrote sudo apt-get install aumix, then i ran aumix
<TheSheep> mange20: try 'sudo aumix', maybe it's just that one user who can't play...
<mange20> no difference :/
<TheSheep> mange20: any physical mute button or volume adjustment on your laptop? :)
<mange20> nope. double checked =)
<TheSheep> that's it, I'm out of ideas
<mange20> ok thx for the help
<TheSheep> mange20: maybe look at the forums for your soundcard make and model
<mange20> i will
<grazie> mange20: has sound ever worked?
<elvis> can someone help me connect to my windows share folders
<TheSheep> elvis: xubuntu doesn't come by default with software for that
<TheSheep> elvis: you need something like pyneighbourhood or fusesmb
<elvis> will that be kpackage
<maxamillion> kpackage?
<elvis> i use it for installing things
<maxamillion> elvis: did you come from using kubuntu?
<elvis> there was one other thing
<elvis> how do i use the xfishtank and stuff
<elvis> no ubuntu
<maxamillion> elvis: oh ... most ubuntu users use synaptic, which is why i asked
<elvis> lol i am fussy lol
<maxamillion> fair enough
<elvis> so how would i activate things like fish tank
<maxamillion> fish tank?
<elvis> yeah
<maxamillion> never heard of it
<joepaper> anyone know how to config xfwm4 to not insert a gap between windows when initially placing them?
<maxamillion> joepaper: not off the top of my head ... might be in window manager tweaks in the settings panel though
<maxamillion> brb
<joepaper> maxamillion: i've played around with the tweaks and the regular window mgr settings, but haven't found anything that works
<elvis> ok how come some of my screen savers said not installed
#xubuntu 2007-04-13
<ephemeros> night
<elvis> thanks efor your help
<AstronomyDomine> Hello, I'm having a bit of a problem with gstreamer and Exaile!, I've installed the ugly plugins and mp3 output works fine on my main account but does not work on the other user account I created. Am I forgetting to do something?
<maxamillion> AstronomyDomine: are you by any chance running a 64-bit version of xubuntu?
<TheSheep> AstronomyDomine: system->users and groups and add that user to the audio group
<somerville32> TheSheep++
<AstronomyDomine> I am not using the 64 bit version, and I am trying that right now TheSheep. Thank you.
<AstronomyDomine> Ah. It worked beautifully. Thank you very much.
<TheSheep> AstronomyDomine: glad to hear
<McBeardy> what kind of 'device manager' equivalent does xubuntu offer?
<McBeardy> I dont know where I'd look to find simple info like how much of my hard drive space is used
<Cinnande1> Is there a way to install (or enable) the additional screensavers that were not installed with this installation (some of the ones that were installed when I xubuntu'd my pc don't seem to have been included when I xubuntu'd my lappy)
<Cinnande1> think I may have found it
<Cinnande1> yes -- Let the records show: xscreensaver-data-extra
<McBeardy> anyone here
<McBeardy> how do I see hard disk usage in xubuntu
<Cinnande1> there is a widget you can put on the toolbar (top or bottom) for showing that
<McBeardy> is there any other way?
<McBeardy> to inspect system hardware in general?
<Arkh> sure McBeardy
<Cinnande1> $ df -h -T
<Cinnande1> if you don't mind using the console
<McBeardy> i don't mind
<McBeardy> but I don't understand it fully
<McBeardy> what does this list mean
<Arkh> the partitions and the percentage of free space
<Arkh> just look at the /dev/hd ones for disk usage
<Arkh> or sd if you have sata
<McBeardy> i dont see any /dev/hd ones
<McBeardy> only a /
<McBeardy> which is the biggest one
<Arkh> arkham@acerus:~$ df -h -T
<Arkh> Filesystem    Type    Dimens. Usati Disp. Uso% Montato su
<Arkh> /dev/hda5     ext3    9,2G  3,8G  4,9G  44% /
<McBeardy> "/dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root
<McBeardy>               ext3     37G  3.2G   32G  10% /
<McBeardy> varrun       tmpfs    125M  156K  125M   1% /var/run
<McBeardy> varlock      tmpfs    125M     0  125M   0% /var/lock
<McBeardy> "
<Arkh> mm feisty?
<McBeardy> nope
<McBeardy> 6.10
<Arkh> weird
<McBeardy> so there isn't some type of visual 'device manager'
<Arkh> anyways not a problem
<McBeardy> where i can see all the devices it has detected
<Arkh> lspci
<Arkh> on a terminal
<Arkh> why would you need a graphical one lol?
<McBeardy> since I don't know all the commands otherwise
<Arkh> what would you want to know more about your system?
<Arkh> there are 4-5 commands to see everything
<McBeardy> hmm
<McBeardy> well lspci appears to be a list of.. controllers?
<McBeardy> ISA / LPC bridge , is that parallel port?
<Arkh> no
<McBeardy> i still don't get the df command.. it has a bunch of file systems. i was looking for the physical hard disks
<Arkh> look at the one mounted on /
<Arkh> that is your root filesystem
<Arkh> other hard disk may be mounted on /mnt or in /media
<McBeardy> so are the other ones made by linux to do other thins
<McBeardy> things
<Arkh> yes
<LM1> does anyone here know how to debug the livecd
<McBeardy> thanks for the hlep
<LM1> it is locking up...
<McBeardy> help
<LM1> I tested it for defects
<Arkh> what do you mean LM1 ?
<LM1> well I get a black screen
<LM1> for hours
<LM1> windows xp runs fine
<LM1> but if I try to boot from the livecd
<LM1> it locks up
<LM1> it has the AMD 690 chipset
<LM1> latest bios updates
<LM1> :C
<Arkh> mmhmm
<Arkh> screen?
<LM1> ?
<Arkh> lcd?
<LM1> yes actually
<LM1> its a 17"
<Arkh> you could specify
<Arkh> some line options on boot
<Arkh> isn't it?
<LM1> its a 17 inch lcd using the standard vga connecter
<LM1> how do I do that
<Arkh> like removing splash and quiet
<LM1> ?
<LM1> ahh
<Arkh> so you can see the errors
<LM1> yes it stops at the sata drive
<LM1> but no errors
<Arkh> ohh sata drive so
<Arkh> which live?
<Arkh> xubuntu 6.10?
<LM1> i tried fiesty also
<Arkh> it stops while doing something like fsck?
<LM1> well now it stopped on usb
<LM1> hid-core
<LM1> last time it was on sata
<Arkh> nousb
<Arkh> on boot to skip usb check
<LM1> ok
<LM1> lemme try that
<Arkh> LM1, read the options on boot
<Arkh> I am sure that some tweaking will make that work
<LM1> well it seems to lockup now at my usb mouse
<LM1> :D
<LM1> i added no usb
<Arkh> read the boot options
<Arkh> there should be something very near to that
<Arkh> I don't have a live so I can't check but I really remember those options
<LM1> :c im really stupid
<LM1> what are the boot options
<LM1> ooh
<LM1> doh
<Arkh> on boot
<Arkh> like F6
<Arkh> or F7
<LM1> casper intrid=/casper/intrid.gz
<Arkh> lol I am sorry I am not being too much helpful
<Arkh> okay
<Arkh> nousb
<Arkh> it is correct lol
<LM1> it seems to be locking up on usb still even though I put no usb
<Arkh> nousb
<LM1> lemms see if I can disable it in the bios
<Arkh> with space or without?
<LM1> just as you typed
<LM1> nousb
<LM1> all caps maybe?
<Arkh> nahh
<Arkh> when the cd prompts boot:
<Arkh> try typing nousb and enter
<Arkh> nothing? nada ? :p
<LM1> ugg
<LM1> I disabled usb in bios
<LM1> and now sata locks up
<LM1> :C
<LM1> why does god hate me
<Arkh> very weird
<LM1> :D
<Arkh> sata works good with the old kernel :p
<Arkh> (the one on the cd)
<Arkh> did you try to make a md5sum of the cd?
<LM1> I checked for defects
<Arkh> and?
<LM1> its good
<LM1> I installed it on my other computer just yesterday
<LM1> ugg...
<whitelamp> does 6.06 Xubuntu have xfce 4.2 or 4.4?
<LM1> this is the last motherboard with an AMD chipset I am going to buy
<Arkh> it that pc new?
<LM1> brand new
<LM1> :c
<LM1> dual core
<Arkh> crap :s
<LM1> xp works great
<whitelamp> xp sucks man.
<LM1> but I don't want xp
<LM1> uh yeah
<LM1> I know
<LM1> LOL
<whitelamp> vista=cant even copy a cd without DRM.
<whitelamp> Lmao.
<LM1> yeah I know...
<LM1> I hate microshitballs
<Arkh> whitelamp, xfce4 (4.3.0-0ubuntu1) [universe] 
<Arkh> http://packages.ubuntu.com :p
<whitelamp> ugh.
<Arkh> edgy has xfce4 (4.3.90.2) [universe] 
<whitelamp> xfce=been giving errors since upgrade from dapper :C
<Arkh> fresh install?
<whitelamp> Nope. Dapper->edgy.
<Arkh> I mean, what about a frsh install?
<Arkh> too mcuh work?
<Arkh> ops typos :p
<Sgeo> Does Xubuntu 7.04 have the easy codecs thing?
<Arkh> no
<Sgeo> and Add/Remove Programs?
<Arkh> there is already add/remove
<whitelamp> I could do fresh install, but right now im backing up all my stuff to external HD and rw-dvds.
<whitelamp> 100 GB worth of stuff >.<
<Arkh> lol
<Arkh> I do use a vfat data partition
<Arkh> so no need of backupping while reinstalling the OS
<Arkh> (if it ever happens) :p
<Sgeo> What else does Ubuntu have that Xubuntu lacks?
<Arkh> gnome
<Arkh> and slowness
<Arkh> :D
<whitelamp> ...Meh...Ill keep that in mind next time.
* Sgeo would really have liked the codecs thing
<whitelamp> Gnome=Ram Hog.
<Sgeo> Does Ubuntu have a GUI for the OEM thingy?
<Sgeo> For taht matter, does Xubuntu?
<Arkh> such as?
<whitelamp> KDE=Ram Juggler (Depends :D)
<Sgeo> Some graphical interface after I login as oem
<Sgeo> That I can use to do stuff
<Sgeo> and tell it when I'm done
<whitelamp> Xfce= Uses 100/1001 Ram on my comp.
<Arkh> Alternate install CD
<Arkh> The alternate install CD allows you to perform certain specialist installations of Xubuntu. It provides for the following situations:
<Arkh>     * creating pre-configured OEM systems;
<Arkh> like this?
<Arkh> http://ftp.cw.net/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/
<Sgeo> Arkh, when I'm making the OEM system, I'm supposed to login as oem when it's done installing
<Sgeo> (I went through the OEM Install with Xubuntu on VMware)
<LM1> do you guys think the kernel will ever be updated
<whitelamp> yes
<LM1> to support the amd 690 chipset
<Arkh> and why do you lack the gui Sgeo ?
<Sgeo> Does Ubuntu have programs that I can use when logged in as oem?
<LM1> :C
<Arkh> I don't know about oem thing
<Sgeo> Arkh, I mean I want a GUI program for OEM builders
<Arkh> what is it?
<Sgeo> Arkh, I want it to be easy
<Arkh> search it on google Sgeo ?
<whitelamp> Google is your freind. Dont abuse him.
<whitelamp> :D
<Arkh> ubuntu is already so easy
<Sgeo> My computer club is fixing up old computers, and giving them to those who need them
<Arkh> okay
<Sgeo> I alrready convinced them to use some Linux distro and not Windows98
<Sgeo> They were exposed to Freespire
<Arkh> why don't you just install normal xubuntu ?
<whitelamp> Xubuntu is a tad harder to use, but lighter on resources. Using less than one tenth of my ram constantly is quite enjoyable.
<Arkh> usually everything works out of the box
* Sgeo doesn't particularly want it to be too difficult for the users to use
<Arkh> what are your users going to use?
<Arkh> firefox and mp3 player?
<Arkh> :P
* Sgeo shrugs
* whitelamp ...
<Sgeo> OpenOffice.org
<Sgeo> for one
<Arkh> with at least 128 megs of ram
<Sgeo> And whatever else they need a computer for
<Arkh> there is synaptic
<LM1> does anyone know of a tool I can download to repartition and back up data for a reformat
<Arkh> fire it up
<LM1> that doesn't use the linux kernel
<Arkh> search for your program
<Arkh> and it downloads and installs it
<Arkh> I can't see the difficulty in taht..
* whitelamp thinks you need a HD+gparted
<Sgeo> These people probably don't want to have to learn Synaptic to install stuff
<whitelamp> Synaptic isnt that hard
<Arkh> those people aren't made for linux probably...
<LM1> I just wish they kept the repos current...  thats my only gripe
<LM1> not being able to do what you need to without recompiling a prog from source is pretty harsh
<LM1> :D
<whitelamp> Stable over bleeding edge, right?
<Arkh> LM1, why don't you wait for feisty release?
<LM1> I am...
<LM1> :D
<Arkh> the schedule should be around 1/2 weeks
<Arkh> :p
<LM1> but I still have to have use edgy in the mean time
<LM1> and if the program I am running is bugged up and 10 versions old...
<LM1> and won't do what I need it to
<Sgeo> Arkh, it's either Linux with all the stuff like OOo that they need preinstalled, or a barebones Win98
<Arkh> which program?
<LM1> compiling is the only answer
<Arkh> Sgeo I think you could just save a txt file with one command line
<Arkh> and run it on every pc
<Arkh> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<LM1> well I have since found debs
<LM1> but ktorrent was really a pain to compile
<Arkh> adding more programs to your needs
<Arkh> LM1, ubuntu isn't made for compiling :p
<LM1> yeah tell me about it
<LM1> :D
<Arkh> install gentoo :P
<LM1> bah
<Arkh> I swear it works there :D
<LM1> I don't want to compile from the ground up
<LM1> that would take 400000 hours
<Arkh> well
<Sgeo> There's a graphical Gentoo installer
<Arkh> it took me 7 hours for gnome
<Sgeo> Believe it or not
<Arkh> Sgeo, it is InstallCd
<Arkh> but it is no good
<Arkh> I prefer the from scratch approach :D
<LM1> I just want apps released as new bugs are fixed in the stable releases (not beta)... its easy to do on windows... as much as I hate windows
<Arkh> well i do not hate windows
<LM1> its like pulling teeth on ubuntu
<LM1> :D
<Arkh> windows is cool to make people see what is a computer
<Arkh> I just don't want to reboot my machine whenever I install/remove a program
<LM1> I hope someday some 3rd party makes a repo for ubuntu that has all the latest non-beta releases of software
<Arkh> or don't know what my OD does with his registry
<Sgeo> Isn't there a backports thingy?
<Sgeo> OD?
<Arkh> OS*
<Arkh> :P
<Arkh> regedit sucks so badly :(
<Sgeo> WHY is the Ubuntu 7.04 installer hung on makedev?
* Sgeo annoyedly restarts it
<Arkh> it is still beta :p
<Arkh> never trust beta software :p
<Arkh> Sgeo, did you see this?
<Arkh> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuOEMInstaller
<Arkh> this is for kubuntu though..
<Sgeo> ty
<Arkh> you want something graphcial like that?
<Arkh> or i didn't understand shit lol :D
<Sgeo> ty for the link
<Arkh> :)
<LM1> I feel so dirty using xp as my primary OS... like I wanna sit in the shower and scrub myself... anyone else get that? :D
<Arkh> err no :p
<Arkh> especially the xp part
<iNoob> microsoft is evil!
<Arkh> nooo
<Arkh> they just have a bad idea of software :p
<iNoob> veeeeery bad idea...
<Arkh> how on the earth can you develop something like visual basic lol?
<iNoob> how can something like windoze become the primary OS of the world?
<Arkh> it is easy
<Arkh> people like easy
<LM1> how can Dubya be the prezident of the USA
<Arkh> that's why ubuntu is the most distributed inux distro aswell :P
<LM1> people are flipping retardedly stupid
<Arkh> linux*
<iNoob> ubuntu=easy
<iNoob> but windows came first =(
<Arkh> yup
<LM1> hey ive got an older rig with a wd sata drive
<LM1> it makes this loud whining noise
<LM1> when it spins up
<LM1> but it passes all tests I've thrown at it
<iNoob> have you thrown it?
<LM1> and its SMART checks out
<LM1> um
<LM1> no
<LM1> :D
<LM1> I used every WD diagnostic test
<LM1> though
<LM1> and checked its smart status
<LM1> but it makes this horrible whining noise...
<LM1> like my pc is slient...
<LM1> until the hard drive spins up
<LM1> LOL
<Arkh> LM1,
<Arkh> maybe the hard disk is not well fixed
<Arkh> and it makes some vibrations?
<LM1> :c none that i can tell
<neuton> hello all
<LM1> its a very high pitched whine
<LM1> like a dieing hampster
<LM1> caught in a blow dryer
<neuton> I am trying to put the equalizer preset into my xmms folder,but can not locate where edgy puts the folder?
<neuton> does anyone know where xmms is installed on the 6.10 version?
<Arkh> xmms is soooo deprecated
<Arkh> don't use it
<neuton> lol
<Arkh> the code is old and bugged
<Arkh> audacious is a good port
<Arkh> :)
<Arkh> fork*
<Arkh> oops
<neuton> well its the only one that works,gxine came preinstalled but I cant hear anything thru it
<Arkh> it is not gxine fault
<Arkh> did you install the codecs?
<neuton> yes,but it only plays the song quckly with no sound,it likes it just reads it then skips onto next
<neuton> I tried to do xinecheck like I read before but it says cant be found
<Arkh> neuton,
<Arkh> http://rafb.net/p/JGjhtN38.html
<Arkh> check this codecs?
<Arkh> and try installing xfmedia
<neuton> ok 1 sec let me see
<Arkh> k
<neuton> how do I get those codecs?
<Arkh> apt-get install
<Arkh> or search in google for medibuntu
<Arkh> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Arkh> if you can't find them
<Arkh> :P
<neuton> kk
<keb> which packages should i remove to turn a xubuntu-desktop into a text-only server?
<LM1> is it possible to redo a live cd
<LM1> using a more recent kernel
<Arkh> not with xubuntu I fear
<Arkh> keb why don't you try the server install?
<Arkh> just remove X I'd say
<Arkh> do you have free space problems?
<keb> i have a desktop machine that is running a website already, and want to remove the graphical destkop stuff
<keb> to reduce the load
<keb> and complexity and upgrades required
<Arkh> the load of xfce is ridiculous :p
<Arkh> anyways
<keb> lol
<Arkh> you can stop X from starting
<Arkh> so you can always turn back
<keb> hmm true
<LM1> Arkh...
<Arkh> insatll sysv-ng-conf
<LM1> what should I search for
<keb> no reason to turn back though, the machine has no monitor and is too old to use as a desktop
<LM1> to look up specfic kernel parameters for the 690g chipset
<Arkh> well you never know :p
<Arkh> just google I have no idea
<Arkh> if it is unsupported there 's nothing you can do :(
<keb> thanks
<Arkh> just an idea
<Arkh> I am a bit scared of doing things like apt.get remove xorg-server
<Arkh> but I never really worked with servers :)
<BFTD> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Arkh> nighhht
<neuton> hello ubotu
<neuton> I will check it cause I installed Xfmedia and no sound
<neuton> even tho xmms is working
<iNoob> my usb optical mouse is not recognized
<iNoob> it has power, but does nothing
<iNoob> it HAD power
<Chili> I've searched around for a while now but no one else seems to have the problem....Certain sites with white backgrounds render the text also in white...leaving it invisible...any way to solve this, other than highlighting it?
<Chili> Its not a coding problem on the site's end, it renders correctly in windows.
<Pumpernickel> What site, and what version of what browser?
<Chili> gorillamask.net, and 2.0.0.3 of firefox
<Chili> also, it seems like nothingtoxic.com's videos won't play because I'm missing a codec...I can't seem to figure out what codec it is....any ideas?
<rici> "it renders correctly in windows" does not imply that it's not a coding error on the site
<rici> a lot of bad html renders correctly on some idiosyncratic browser or other
<rici> it's a coding error if it doesn't render correctly on a standards compliant browser
<rici> :)
<Chili> Hmmm.
<rici> so today's question is: I have a Terminal window open. I need it's window-id. $WINDOWID is the child window of the window i need. how do i get the actual window-id other than parsing the output of xwininfo -children ?
<Pumpernickel> The videos - e.g, the one on the front page about the motorcycles, now - are in wmv, so you'll need that codec.
<rici> *without using a mouse or keyboard*
<rici> i.e. in a script
<Pumpernickel> As for the white-on-white, I don't have that issue, so I'm afraid I can't help there.
<Chili> Hmm, think it might have something to do with my theme?
<Chili> An all black theme could maybe make the text render differently?
<Pumpernickel> If it applies a stylesheet to rendered pages, yes.
<Pumpernickel> If it's only menu/button theme, unlikely.
<Chili> Yeah, it was my theme....I loved that theme....lol
<Pumpernickel> If you send an email the theme maintainer, s/he might fix it.
<Pumpernickel> s/email/email to/
<Chili> It was theme that came with xubuntu O.o
<Chili> xfce-dusk
<BFTD> it would be cool if GRUB could boot a CD/DVD
<bigfuzzyjesus> Pumpernickel, do you have ff
<Pumpernickel> bigfuzzyjesus: Of course.
<bigfuzzyjesus> Pumpernickel, do you like it
<Brylie> what is the word for the hooded garment that death wears?
<hyper_ch> cloak ?
<Brylie> yea... cloak sounds better than hoodie
<Brylie> unless Death were an owl
<Brylie> .. 'hoo die'
<Brylie> bada bing!
<Shaba1> hello all
<hyper_ch> Brylie: I'm not a native english speaker but that's the word I use in AD&D and D'n'D
<Brylie> cloak?
<BFTD> hrm
<tonyyarusso> Brylie: I'm lovin' the owl pun...
<Brylie> haha thank you :-)
<Brylie> the world needs cheesy jokes occasionally
<LoneShadow> ok who is running feisty + 2.6.20 kernel + grub in here ? :D
<RememberPOL> I just updated to 7.04 and I see a new GUI feature on the titebar on the far left, directly to the right of the titlebar icon that's a circle 'o' and when clicked becomes a filled in circle but i have no idea what the result is... can anyone explain?
<LoneShadow> RememberPOL: what kernel are you running ? (sorry dont know the answer for your question)
<darrend> LoneShadow: I'm running that combo, why?  problem?
<darrend> RememberPOL: the title bar will depend on the style you use for the WindowManager.  It's likely to be to "stick" the window to all virtual desktops
<LoneShadow> darrend: can you paste me your grub/menu.lst in pastebin.ca ?
<LoneShadow> If I try to boot with 2.6.20, it panics
<LoneShadow> "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<darrend> well my menu.lst may be different anyway as I have 2 hdd in this machine
<darrend> so my root partition is (hd1,0)
<LoneShadow> thats ok :D
<LoneShadow> do you have a initrd mentioned in it ?
<darrend> http://pastebin.ca/437702
<LoneShadow> cool thanks, now I gotta add back the initrd
<darrend> np.  gotta run, time for work
<LoneShadow> darrend: quick question
<LoneShadow> darrend: do have lvm/mdadm installed ?
<darrend> no
<LoneShadow> ok
<RememberPOL> thanks darrend
* snarfer hopes the installer doesn't crash again
<snarfer> Don't crash... don't crash!
<snarfer> Please don't crash!
<posingaspopular> snarfer: did it crash?
<snarfer> Nope
<snarfer> Not finished
<posingaspopular> gl with that
<Sgeo> G'night all!
<snarfer> Thanks, posingaspopular
<snarfer> "checking for packages to remove"
<snarfer> Ahhhh
<snarfer> excellent
<snarfer> Installed successfully
<snarfer> Hey, I just wanted to let you guys know that I have Xbuntu installed on my external drive!
<snarfer> :D
* Arkh is away: verdurine mannare!
<Naughtyboy> anyone else here had problem with latest kernel-image updates..?
<Merchelo> like?
<kbrooks> hi.
<kbrooks> i installed xubuntu-desktop
<kbrooks> for once it looks much better than uhm the older xfces
<Grey_Loki> XFCE 4.4 is rather nice.
<Grey_Loki> Erm, 4.3 actually, i think.
<Arkh> 4.3.99
<grazie> 4.3?
<Arkh> :p
<h3sp4wn> xubuntu-desktop brings in all sorts of junk
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn, oh w/e like i care
<grazie> one mans junk in another mans gold :)
<grazie> is*
<h3sp4wn> waste's bandwidth though no point to install something you will never use (if you know in advance you will not)
<Arkh> h3sp4wn, install gentoo then :p
<Arkh> or you can install xubuntu-desktop and then remove the things you don't need
<h3sp4wn> don't install it to start with is the only option
<Arkh> Description: Xubuntu desktop system
<Arkh>  This package depends on all of the packages in the Xubuntu desktop system
<Arkh>  .
<Arkh>  It is safe to remove this package if some of the desktop system packages are
<Arkh>  not desired.
<grazie> oy use debian or slackware or ...
<h3sp4wn> there is no reason there shouldn't be something like {k,x,u}desktop-minimal
<Arkh> alternate cd?
<grazie> fluxbuntu?
<pleia2> h3sp4wn: you can just install xfce4 and all the components by themselves, that's what I did with my laptop
<h3sp4wn> pleia2: Thats what I did
<pleia2> very easy
<h3sp4wn> And then rebuilt the parts that xubuntu trashed up (trying to make it look like gnome)
<pleia2> I wouldn't say "trashed up" - they modified it to fit with Ubuntu
<pleia2> but I change it back to traditional XFCE too
<Arkh> I like this xfce :)
<h3sp4wn> No point in imitation
* pleia2 shrugs
<pleia2> you are quite opinionated :)
<grazie> the thing is, most linux don't know what they want until they've been using it a while and even then laziness comes into it
* Grey_Loki considers a complete reinstallation of Xubuntu, so that it'll be nicer now he knows what he's doing
<grazie> linux users*
<h3sp4wn> pleia2: possibly but my opinions are based on what I have experienced
<h3sp4wn> Arkh: I have a box with gentoo and the xfce fonts look alot better (still haven't got to the bottom of that)
<pleia2> not much experience with people who are new to linux then I guess
<h3sp4wn> more than you might expect (from #ubuntu+1 and #kubuntu)
* kbrooks scolds xfce for naming firefox firefox-bin
<Xtreem> /j #aber
<Xtreem> bah
<grazie> humbug
<hyper_ch> hiho
<hyper_ch> huhu TheSheep
<Grey_Loki> ihih, hc_repyh
<maxamillion> hello all
<Grey_Loki> !ICQ
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Grey_Loki> I was kinda hoping for a link to an ICQ-only client, ubotu.
<hyper_ch> hiho maxamillion
<hyper_ch> Grey_Loki: LICQ
<Lsi> You can always adjust the program not to use other protocols.
<h3sp4wn> !info centericq
<ubotu> centericq: A text-mode multi-protocol instant messenger client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.21.0-16 (edgy), package size 1248 kB, installed size 3040 kB
<hyper_ch> !licq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about licq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Grey_Loki> !mud
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mud - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Grey_Loki was looking for a gui-based MUD client.
<darrend_laptop> don't mud servers just require telnet access?
<Grey_Loki> Yeah.
<Grey_Loki> But i'd prefer a client that can also handle scripts, triggers, aliases, macros and the like
<Grey_Loki> Like MM2k on windows.
<darrend_laptop> ah
* darrend_laptop is not a mud user
<darrend_laptop> you could probably knock it together with a combination of an expect script and telnet/xterm
<darrend_laptop> !expect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about expect - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Grey_Loki> Quite possibly. I was really hoping for a nice easy client :P
<darrend_laptop> aptitude show expect
<darrend_laptop> there probably is one somewhere.  Tried google?
<Grey_Loki> Am doing so now.
<Grey_Loki> Gnome-MUD seems to be the client of choice.
<hyper_ch> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hyper_ch> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Maximilian1st> hyper_ch, you might want to link both win32 and w32 if that is possible...
<Maximilian1st> hyper_ch, Hi... ^_^
<hyper_ch> I can't alter the bot
<Maximilian1st> I thought you were part of the devs here...
<Maximilian1st> sorry.
* hyper_ch is just a noob
<Maximilian1st> I just was about to say that you were here often and had good advice...
<Arkh_> lol
<Maximilian1st> yeah.
<hyper_ch> Maximilian1st: I just now 2-3 things about linux :)
<hyper_ch> Maximilian1st: and sometimes I know an answer or can help
<TheSheep> that's how we all work here
<TheSheep> nobody knows everything
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: you're rule has one excpetion: yourself :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: btw:  http://www.notkeriana.ch/stammbaum  --> I converted it so that it uses now the db of the forum users
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: btw, someone asked how you can browse the network in xfce? Does thunar have that capability?
<Maximilian1st> no it does not have that yet.
<Maximilian1st> Some use pyNeighborhood
<Maximilian1st> others use the fuse...
<Maximilian1st> fuse... daemon?
<Arkh_> I do use fuse
<Maximilian1st> fuse something
<Arkh_> sfusesmb
<Maximilian1st> fusesmb
<Maximilian1st> yes
<Maximilian1st> thx
<Arkh_> ops bad keyboard here :p
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no and it was decided that thunar won't have smb network
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: what else can you recommend then?
<Arkh_> why not TheSheep ?
<Maximilian1st> Thunar will most likely rely on a backend for this.
<TheSheep> Arkh_: it's a file manager and not a do-everything-I-need application -- they want to keep it simple
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: fuse is probably the way to go
<Arkh_> oh I see :p
<Maximilian1st> I use pyNeighborhood here and it is ok
<Arkh_> I just find it very useful..
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you can use Thunar normally with such a mounted share
<hyper_ch> thx TheSheep
<Maximilian1st> pyNeighbourhood has the facility to add a username and password for some shares...
<Maximilian1st> fuse hasn't
<hyper_ch> well, I use konqueror :)
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: it doesn't?
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: I recall specifying user and password when using sshfs, assumed smbfs would be similar
<h3sp4wn> You can use ssh-agent with fuse (for sshfs at least) and no password is needed
<mark007> Could someone point me to where I can get a nightly build of xubuntu? I'm trying to give a cd to a friend with a dialup connection that I'm seeing tomorrow, but won't see again till way after the 19th
<Maximilian1st> http://www.ricardis.tudelft.nl/~vincent/fusesmb/#todo
<mark007> Or even a PreRelease candidate. I assumed that they would be publishing an ISO for that...
<mrsno> mark007 i believe the xubuntu rc is being uploaded this evening, if you prefer to wait for that
<mrsno> otherwise http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ :)
<mark007> Awesome. I'll wait. I'm trying to give her the most stable version that I can since she has dialup.
<mark007> Thanks mrsno :)
<mrsno> no prob :)
<mark007> Does much development usually happen during this last week?
<mark007> I've only been around for this one release cycle :-)
<Arkh_> feisty release candidate?
<mark007> Yeah, does much change past the release candidate?
<mrsno> im not current with it all mark007 but i believe yesterdays iso had a problem and thats why we are waiting again
<mrsno> but i believe kernel freeze happens before the release candidate
<mrsno> so im not sure how much gets added for main packages, apart from big problems
<mrsno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule :)
<mark007> Yeah, I've been staring at that for centuries :-)
<mark007> I didn't see a RC for ubuntu either, so that's why I wondered.
<Arkh_> I read that they had a coupl of problems for some ATA devices and for a network pnale plugin
<hyper_ch> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hyper_ch> is that true?   "Large parts of feisty are broken.  Including booting, and a 403 on the kernel.  Please stop asking - the answer will not change.  /msg ubotu breakage for more info.  Yes, the repositories will be updated when fixed.  Don't use feisty on production systems.  Expect breakage.  Rinse and repeat"
<TheSheep> looks true
<grazie> hyper_ch: Oh dear! Where does that quote come from?
<hyper_ch> grazie: someone posted it the german channel and I got the same notice when I run glxgrears
<hyper_ch> but I wonder why do I get that in the terminal when running glxgears???
<rici> does anyone have a recommendation for something to make animated screen captures from xubuntu?
<grazie> rici: screencasting?
<rici> i want to do a demo of a lua debug/vim integration, but screenshots don't cut it
<rici> i just wanted to record a bit of a debugging session
<rici> is that screencasting? :)
<rici> i figured most people wouldn't have vim-full installed so they won't be able to try it at home unless motivated by seeing how cool it is.
<rici> watching the gvim window adjust to the context of the debugging session is quite neat. At least, I get a kick out of it.
<rici> it's changed my whole approach to debugging
* Arkh is back (gone 05:05:51)
<grazie> rici: istanbul may do it...not used it myself though
<rici> thanks, i'll look at that
<rici> the demo screencast doesn't reproduce correctly in ff :)
<rici> the aspect ratio is totally warped.
<rici> although it is otherwise totally what i was looking for
<slow-motion> hallo
<hyper_ch> hiho slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi hyper_ch
<kallepersson-lap> Hi there
<kallepersson-lap> Is it hard to make your xubuntu act as a  web server?
<kallepersson-lap> By that I mean only HTTP
<somerville32> Nope.
<hyper_ch> very simple
* somerville32 nods.
<kallepersson-lap> How nice
* hyper_ch nods to somerville32's nod
<kallepersson-lap> I guess that installing httpd and apache is a good first step?
<hyper_ch> apache is httpd
<Arkh>  kallepersson-lap install lamp :p
<hyper_ch> kallepersson-lap: sudo apt-get install apache2   --> that's it
<Arkh> linux apache mysql php
<kallepersson-lap> oh
<hyper_ch> kallepersson-lap: except if you want more than just a pure apache... e.g. php and mysql...
<kallepersson-lap> lamp might be a good ide
<hyper_ch> then I would install it differently :)
<h3sp4wn> p can be python/perl/php - php is definately the worst (I think mod_perl is the nicest)
<kallepersson-lap> oh
<kallepersson-lap> Hmm
<kallepersson-lap> awesome
<Arkh> lol
<hyper_ch> php is not worst :)
<hyper_ch> php is good :)
<Arkh> php has a LOT of functions ;)
<hyper_ch> Arkh: is hasn't a function yet to build auto-websites that rank no. 1 in google for great keywords :)
<Arkh> we are just finishing that be patient :P
<hyper_ch> Arkh: hehehe
<kallepersson-lap> Haha
<kallepersson-lap> php is good
<h3sp4wn> It is a horrible language php
<Arkh> lol h3sp4wn
<hyper_ch> it's not
<hyper_ch> php is simple
<kallepersson-lap> but perhaps not something that Bank should use for their online services
<hyper_ch> perfectly made for simple minded creatures like me
<h3sp4wn> badly designed
<Arkh> are you kidding?
<kallepersson-lap> A friend of mine use to say "PHP is an uglyhack"
<h3sp4wn> kallepersson-lap: sounds like your friend was right
<Arkh> I see ASP users here? ;)
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: M$ says the same about linux
<h3sp4wn> Arkh: Look at its security record and lack of consistantly
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: I don't care what MS says
<rici> grazie: "Need to get 7063kB of archives. After unpacking 39.0MB of additional disk space will be used."
<rici> i'm not going to be trying that before lunch time, i think.
<Arkh> php is definitely one of the best options for simple web programming
<Arkh> it is well documented what else would you need?
<grazie> rici: i think there's a ubuntu server set up somewhere that can record desktop screencasts using vnc
<grazie> rici: unfortunately I don't remember where
<rici> welll, i've started the apt-get now.
<rici> i'll let you know how it goes
<kallepersson-lap> Arkh, im not saying that PHP is bad
<kallepersson-lap> PHP is good for dynamic web pages
<kallepersson-lap> heck, I use PHP every day myself
<kallepersson-lap> But it feels quite unstable
<grazie> Arkh: if you believe the hype you must have ruby or python
<Arkh> I don't know much since I am not a web developer
* grazie feels comfortable with php
* hyper_ch likes php
<Arkh> I just happened to write something and I like that style :p
* kallepersson-lap too
* hyper_ch still clinches to php4
<kallepersson-lap> hyper_ch: So do I, but only because I have to
* rici is fond of lua
<rici> i guess that's well-known
<h3sp4wn> I dislike php more than even I dislike python - mod_perl is ok (with template toolkit or catylst)
<grazie> !lua
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lua - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grazie> viola
<h3sp4wn> ruby on rails is supposed to be good
<rici> yeah, well.
<rici> it's in apt
<h3sp4wn> rici: Do you use ion3 ?
<rici> i have, but i'm using a standard xubuntu right now.
<h3sp4wn> You write the extensions in lua I believe
<rici> mostly i use mac os x
<rici> yes, you do.
<h3sp4wn> The small programming language is quite nice
<Agafonov> install apache2 by sinaptic
<Agafonov> Then place html files to /var/www/ folder.
<rici> lighttpd uses lua for its url manipulation functions, it's a lot easier than mod_rewrite
<kallepersson-lap> Thanks for your help btw
<kallepersson-lap> its on its way down
<rici> grazie: installing istanbul did something evil to firefox. not your fault, just to let you know :)
<rici> it seems to somehow have disabled svg support
* grazie wishes he'd said nothing
<rici> no, it's my fault. i appreciate the advice
<rici> you did say you hadn't tried it.
<rici> when the install finished, all my firevixen disappeared
<rici> and when i started them up again, there was this wierd thingy in the middle of the screen,
<rici> and it gave me an error on an svg i had open from before when it re-opened the session.
<rici> odd
<rici> firefox just barely works, so nothing it does surprises me.
<Will^Draven> what do i need to do to update to the feisty beta?
<kalikiana> Wow, my system has locked up completely a moment ago. I wonder where to start lookin for the problem...
<kalikiana> I could not even get into a terminal.
<Will^Draven> err, nevermind, i gotta run, guess i'll wait for the final release ;-)
<grazie> Will^Draven: you may be wise not to right now
<grazie> Will^Draven: you could download the feisty beta alternate cd and upgrade with that as a safe option
<grazie> Will^Draven: but upgrading from repos will prolly break your system right now
<grazie> kalikiana: which system version?
<kalikiana> grazie, Edgy :)
<grazie> I must admit, I get quite a few resets and lockups on x86, but not on ppc with edgy
<kalikiana> Actually it's been a while that I couldn't even get a virtual terminal. But it's still a shock every time. :)
<Arkh> kalikiana, ati ?
<kalikiana> Arkh, yes.
<Arkh> fglrx?
<kalikiana> No, the free one.
<Arkh> mhm fglrx sucks
<kalikiana> The crazy thing is that I did not do anything special.
<Arkh> my desktop freezes once a while
<Arkh> like once a month
<kalikiana> I know that problem, but I belive switching from fglrx to the open driver fixed it.
<kalikiana> Now I am afraid of fullscreen opengl programs only :P
<jlist> hi all, does anyone know if xubuntu is getting a new file explorer in 7.04?
<Arkh> i really don't think so jlist
<Arkh> what's wrong in thunar?
* grazie thinks thunar is so fast...it's great
<Arkh> hi Grey_Loki
<Grey_Loki> 'lo Arkh :)
<qiuhou> Hi, got a question regarding the Xubuntu 7.04 Beta system menu
<qiuhou> how are the items selected? And can I change them?
<Grey_Loki> !7.04
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7.04 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Grey_Loki> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<qiuhou> ok
<Grey_Loki> Sorry, that was for me :P
<Grey_Loki> I don't know.
<Arkh> qiuhou, it is a bit hard :p
<Arkh> you have to edit the .xml file :p
<qiuhou> ok, which one?
<jlist> Arkh: thunar crashes quite a bit
<Arkh> qiuhou, ~/.config/desktop/menu.xml
<Arkh> jlist, it never crashed on my pc
<jlist> hmm. ok
<Grey_Loki> If I want decrease the load time of apps, aside from swapping out the processor, adding more RAM to my system would provide a noticeable increase, right?
<jlist> just hope windows explorer is available on linux...
<h3sp4wn> Grey_Loki: prelinking could help depending on what apps you want to make load faster
<qiuhou> Arkh: yes, that's the main menu. Now there's a reference called <include type='system'...>
<h3sp4wn> Grey_Loki: (if its kde apps and kde is prelinked then you don't have to load kdeinit)
<Arkh> do you want to edit the things inside system qiuhou ?
<qiuhou> which refers to another menu. That I want to change
<Grey_Loki> h3sp4wn, Opera, firefox and terminal.
<qiuhou> I'm missing some entries so I thought abount adding them
<Grey_Loki> *the terminal
<h3sp4wn> Grey_Loki: If you use something like urxvt the load time will be faster
<Grey_Loki> I don't load the KDE...compatability thing (?) at boot anyways - just the gnome one.
<Arkh> qiuhou, cd /usr/share/applications
<h3sp4wn> Grey_Loki: I don't bother loading that
<qiuhou> a lot of .desktop files
<Arkh> some of them have NoDisplay=True
<qiuhou> ok
<Arkh> remove that
<Grey_Loki> Hmm.
<Arkh> there you can choose where the app should be located in the menu
<Grey_Loki> If I don't load it, does that mean I can't use gnome apps
<Grey_Loki> ?
<qiuhou> I see
<Arkh> i.e. Categories=Development;Utility;TextEditor;
<h3sp4wn> Grey_Loki: Not at all
<Arkh> qiuhou, I didn't do that though
<qiuhou> have experience about adding altogether new items?
<Grey_Loki> h3sp4wn, alright, it's gone then :P
<Arkh> no sorry :p
<qiuhou> ok, thanks so far :)
<Arkh> i don't like messing up with that
<Arkh> np =)
<Grey_Loki> Argh. it would be gone, -if- I could find it
<limbert65> Quick request for recommendation for 1) screen lock applet, 2) lightweight podcast client.
<limbert65> ...for xubuntu 7.04
<Grey_Loki> You can lock the screen by pressing ctrl+alt+del
<Grey_Loki> Or add a 'launcher' for it in the panel.
<limbert65> Wow.  Feel even dumber for not knowing that.
<limbert65> thanks.
<Grey_Loki> np :)
<Grey_Loki> But I don't know about the podcast client.
<Grey_Loki> Do you just mean something for you to record your voice with?
<limbert65> no, I mean a podcatcher app.  SOmething to automatically download audio podcasts from different sites.  I know Rhythmbox does it, and so does PenguinTV, but I was looking for something very simple and lightweight
<limbert65> I am currently using hpodder, which is command-line, but that's a bit TOO light.
<somerville32> Code a GUI for hpodder then? :P
<limbert65> ok, give me a minute....
<limbert65> ;-)
<Penguat> or mod it into something
<Grey_Loki> limbert65, I don't know if this any help, but Opera has an RSS syndication client, so perhaps you could use Opera to download said podcasts?
<limbert65> Thanks, loki.
<qiuhou> Hey Arkh, I got it working
<grazie> limbert65: opera is my browser of choice, but I prefer to use a webclient like bloglines for rss syndication. I very rarely get podcasts though
<Arkh> very good qiuhou
<Arkh> how?
<Arkh> editing the .desktop entries?
<qiuhou> yes
<qiuhou> I wanted to have a audio mixer shortcut right in that menu
<qiuhou> so I copied another .desktop file, renamed it and changed the values as I thought they might fit
<qiuhou> no I got a mixer entry in the menu
<qiuhou> sry: NOW I got a mixer entry...
<schlumpf-> hi im trying do disable noexec and noexec32 how can i do that?
<snarfer> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<snarfer> .........
<snarfer> That's not good at all.
<Merchelo> heh, no it's not the best idea
<snarfer> Why would gcc not have executable funcitons?
<rici> that's not actually what that error means
<rici> did you apt-get build-essentials?
<rici> are you on a 64-bit platform?
<rici> what are you trying to compile?
<rici> that error is produced when the automake script cannot produce the simplest possible executable with the configured c compiler, which usually means the configuration is wrong.
<rici> ubuntu installs without a usable development environment, because, and i quote, "95% of ubuntu users don't need it and would be annoyed by the space it takes up"
<h3sp4wn> I wonder what percentage would never use openoffice
<snarfer> I don't think I installed 64-bit ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> why not ?
<snarfer> But I have a 64-bit processor
<snarfer> I was trying to install k9copy
<snarfer> apt doesn't find it
<rici> h3sp4wn: i haven't used openoffice yet
<rici> but i've compiled lots of programs :)
<rici> apparently i'm in the 5%
<h3sp4wn> rici: I am in the same situation as you
<rici> sorry... it was just a little snark
<rici> i don't see 95% of the 95% being annoyed at the lack of a sensible build environment, personally.
<h3sp4wn> pbuilder is the build environment really though
<rici> unless they're installing on antique equipment, it's not really going to get in the way... but maybe that's me
<rici> snarfer: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<rici> if that doesn't work, we'll try something else
<h3sp4wn> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0~beta1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 630 kB, installed size 1708 kB
<h3sp4wn> !info k9copy feisty
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0~beta2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 649 kB, installed size 1764 kB
<h3sp4wn> snarfer: enable multiverse
<h3sp4wn> snarfer: (unless you particularly want to compile it)
<snarfer> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<snarfer> Strange, I enabled multiverse
<snarfer> And did a apt-get reload
<schlumpf-> i need to update wine
<schlumpf-> i downloaded the files but what now
<schlumpf-> i unpacked them but thats it so far
<Mr_Bunny_> Is there a keyboard shortcut to change workspaces?
<snarfer> !figlet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about figlet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snarfer> :/
<snarfer> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<snarfer> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<siimo> hi when will xfce 4.4.1 hit Fawn ? >.<
<jlist> hi, is there a way to make the toolbars smaller? toolbars in terminal/thunar/... are taking lots of screen space
<Arkh> jlist, decrease font size?
<jlist> Arkh: i have font size 11
<jlist> font in the terminal window is not large
<jlist> in thunar, it's the toolbar. in Terminal, it's the tags that are too big
<Grey_Loki> What's your screen resolution?
<jlist> 1024 * 768
<Arkh> menu -> settings -> settings manager -> user interfcae
<jlist> in "user interface", font size is set to 11 pt
<jlist> and toolbar style does not seem to affect thunar or terminal tabs
<jlist> don't you get huge tabs in terminal?
<TheSheep> jlist: examine your .gtkrc and .gtk2rc
<TheSheep> I mean .gtkrc-2.0
<TheSheep> jlist: you might have some additional rules there or in your gtk theme that force large fonts
<jlist> hmm. but the font in the tabs are not large
<jlist> the tabs are...large enough to hold two lines of text :)
<TheSheep> jlist: the margins would also be defined there
<jlist> and the toolbar in thunar doesn't have text in it
<jlist> ok ok let me check
<TheSheep> also try switching your theme and see if it goes away
<jlist> hmm. .gtkrc-2.0 does not exist in my home dir
<jlist> no. changing the scheme only changes color
<TheSheep> *only* color?
<jlist> yeah, from what i can notice in terminal window
<jlist> only tab color, not size
<TheSheep> jlist: ah, you do know that the files that have names starting with a dot are hidden?
<TheSheep> jlist: so that the .gtkrc-2.0 file woudn't be displayed in Thunar by defualt
<jlist> yes, i see other hidden files
<iNoob> I think edgy is trying to load a usb storage module for my usb mouse =O
<iNoob> I'll just unplug it
<Grey_Loki> Is there a way to regenerate the XFCE programs menu, to add new applications?
<kallepersson-lap> there is some xml somewhere
<Grey_Loki> I just installed kmuddy from a deb which I generated from the suse source binary on the website, since it didn't seem to be in any of the 'verses, but the command 'kmuddy' doesn't run it
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2007-04-14
<kalikiana> Grey_Loki, To add new programs to the menu, just create desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications :)
<Grey_Loki> kalikiana, i think that would be the best course of action, if I knew what the executable name was.
<Grey_Loki> According to the site, it's 'kmuddy', but it doesn't 'go' for me.
<Grey_Loki> Iono. Too late to be doing tech support - bedtime for me :P
<kalikiana> Well, either inspect the Makefile or do 'find -name / kmuddy' :)
<kalikiana> Actually 'find / -name "*kmuddy*"' would be better...
<Grey_Loki> It was from a .deb, so no makefile.
<Grey_Loki> Either way, it's too late to be doing stuff like this - mistakes happen
<Grey_Loki> Thanks anyways :)
<knw> hi is there a RDC that will connect to a Windows 2003 SBS for ubuntu
<somerville32> rdesktop?
<knw> won't connect to a 2003 SBS
<knw> TLS authentication/encryption enabled for client connections
<wavez> does xubuntu have an apt-get front end?
<somerville32> synaptics
<Arkh> synaptic :p
<Arkh> synaptics is the touchpad thingy
<somerville32> lol
<wavez> ah ha, thank you
<wavez> it's been quite a while since I've used linux, and I've never used ubuntu. Is there a simplied, dumbed-down process to mount my media card reader, in xubuntu?
<Arkh> is it a sd card reader?
<wavez> ya
<wavez> and others, but the card is SD
<Arkh> well do a lspci first
<Arkh> anything that looks like the card reader?
<wavez> I don't see it yet
<Arkh> mm
<Arkh> dmesg | grep -i sd
<Arkh> http://rafb.net/paste
<Arkh> can youpaste the output there and give me the link?
<wavez> almost everything in the list from lspci is AMD or nVidia
<wavez> sure
<Arkh> wavez, out of curiosity what laptop do you have?
<wavez> it's a desktop...
<Arkh> oops :p
<wavez> custom built by a local shop =)
<Arkh> nothing then :P
<wavez> Arkh, http://rafb.net/p/Aqrp0b91.html
<Arkh> mmhm
<Arkh> do you have a sata hard disk?
<wavez> I think so
<wavez> it's not ide
<wavez> ya, it is
<wavez> I couldn't remember what the other kind was
<rici> scsi
<Arkh> it doesn't seem that the system sees the card reader though
<wavez> I'm trying to get firefox 2.0 installed. I have 1.5 atm
<wavez> Arkh, I'm planning on running VMware, so I can use windows to get at the card reader
<Arkh> which xubuntu do you have wavez ?
<wavez> 6.06.1
<Arkh> oh I see
<Arkh> on 6.10 there is FF 2 by default
<wavez> I tried marking firefox 1.5 for upgrade, but it stayed as 1.5
<wavez> it doesn't even list 2.0 when I bring up the force version dialog
<Arkh> mm let me see
<wavez> and I did a download changelog
<Arkh> I see
<Arkh> on 6.06 latest version is 1.5
<wavez> someone told me there is a tool to convert rpms into debs (?)
<Qew> wavez: alien
<Qew> *yeah, that's what it's called
<wavez> ah, thanks
<knw> how do I enable dual monitors with 2 different vid cards
<knw> agp/pci
<wavez> I guess FF 2 is only available as a tarball. What would be the best way to install this and not create issues on my system?
<wavez> I want to remove firefox 1.5 so I don't have multiple browser versions, but when I try to remove it in Synaptic, it says it also have to remove xubuntu-desktop O_o
<pengua1> Are you going to use the automatic update facility?
<wavez> I can't. Firefox 2.0 is available for 6.06.1
<wavez> isn't
<pengua1> if not, xubuntu is non-critical, it's just there to hold the packages together for updates
<pengua1> sorry, in general will you be using it?
<wavez> for most things like gaim, yes
<wavez> but other things, like Blender, no, because they aren't current enough
<pengua1> do you go through synaptic and update every so often?
<pengua1> or just let it do it itself?
<wavez> I just got xubuntu installed today, so I'm not sure what I'll do
<pengua1> right, just update firefox, don't worry about removing that package
<pengua1> it's common to all of ubuntu
<wavez> ok, thnx
<pengua1> it just means your auto-update will be broken
<_3oo3> can someone tell me some big differences between xubuntu and slackware?
<Arkh> xubuntu is ubuntu, aka debian based
<Arkh> slackware is just slackware
<Arkh> they are different Gnu/linux distros :p
<_3oo3> ok, well that was pretending to answer....can someone tell me some fundamental differences between xubuntu and slackware?
<_3oo3> i know xubuntu is primarily x11 based....
<_3oo3> and slackware has a similar option....im concerned that basic setup might be differnet
<Arkh> x11?
<_3oo3> jesus.  is there a #xubuntu-development or something similar on this server?
<Arkh> slackware is more complez to learn
<Arkh> xubuntu is only ubuntu with xfce
<Arkh> nothing more.
<_3oo3> are you saying I should ask in #ubuntu?
<Arkh> if you want to know the differences between ubuntu and slackware
<Arkh> go ask in ##linux
<_3oo3> what is the boot option for text only install?
<_3oo3> anyone?!
<pengua1> try #ubuntu
<pengua1> i'm afraid I don't know
<_3oo3> it should be a boot option for a GRAPHICAL install, not the other way around
<Arkh> _3oo3, there is the alternate install cd for text install
<Arkh> you should have read the description of the cds "before" downloading it
<_3oo3> Arkh...I assumed the developers were using their heads ^_^
<Arkh> well if you want it to be simple
<Arkh> graphical installer is the way
<_3oo3> well, that's not what I asked, now is it?
<pengua1> but you need 512mb ram really
<_3oo3> it's an older laptop
<Arkh> good for you
<Arkh> you should have used your eyes
<Arkh> and read these two lines
<pengua1> been there, done that, graphical is impossible. try text install and hop you have an internet connection because you won't find verything you want on the CD
<Arkh> This type of CD is what most people will want to use.
<Arkh> :P
<Arkh> I installed it once through graphical and it works pretty bad
<Arkh> anyways I am used to debian install so I use the alternate everytime :)
<_3oo3> pengua1: no cd's....no boot option on the graphical install disc?
<pengua1> can you get a text install CD?
<_3oo3> grr....do I communiate badly?  Or is english not the preferred language in here?  I'm always clarifrying.....I said I don't have a blank cd.
<pengua1> Ah.
<pengua1> Sorry.I can't help.
<Arkh> _3oo3, shit happens
<_3oo3> idiots.  stop pretending to be smart.  if you don't know, say you don't know-- don't drag it out.  I'm not some newbie linux wannabe.  All I asked was if there was a god damn boot option to not use x11 to install!  Stop trying to be smart.
<Arkh> lol
<Arkh> there isn't a boot text option idiot.
<Arkh> use the alternate cd next time .
<Arkh> can you get the differene between
<Arkh> Desktop CD
<Arkh> You will need at least 128MB of RAM to install from this CD.
<_3oo3> Good.  Now had you *said* that, you fucking moron, you wouldn't have wasted my time.  Ya know what?  you owe my company money.  do you have a public billing addy?
<Arkh> Alternate install CD
<Arkh> installs on systems with less than about 128MB of RAM.
<Arkh> my system works, yours not.
<_3oo3> are you stoned?
<Arkh> that's the main difference
<Arkh> ;)
<pengua1> is Arkh personally responsible?
<Arkh> am I pengua1 ?
<pengua1> and it's in the documentation. you want me to find it?
<Arkh> :P
<_3oo3> no, but you don't drag shit out if you just don't fucking know-- this stupid-- don't pretend like you have experience when you don't.
<icicled> what kind of name is _3oo3 :o
<posingaspopular> icicled: that's some old hater-ade
<icicled> i see :P
<Arkh> _3oo3, how can't you be a newb if you don't know the difference between xbuntu and slack
<Arkh> lol
<_3oo3> Arkh: because ubuntu is a joke in the linux community, but I had a client request it.
<Arkh> that's why I use gentoo :p
<Arkh> annd xubuntu :P
<_3oo3> lol so is gentoo, now that I think about it.  you guys let your machines think for you-- that's why the support sucks so bad.
<Arkh> anyways _3oo3 I think you'll get some precious support here
<Arkh> good luck :P
<icicled> he needs a time-out :o
<Arkh>  _3oo3 , nicholas-applebee.roaming.usm.maine.edu
<Arkh> :P
<icicled> omg hacks!
<_3oo3> HAHAHA zomg!  you did a /whois on IRC!  you must be a leet haxxor!
<Arkh> rofl login xchat fault :P
<icicled> OMG you responded to that
<icicled> :P
<Arkh> O:)
<Arkh> and so I didn't do a whois XD
<icicled> n00b
<icicled> you know what's messed up, i'm sitting here in #xubuntu but i'm running gnome
<Arkh> lol
<icicled> i installed xubuntu, used xfce4 for a few months
<icicled> then tried out gnome, and i liked the deskbar applet so much i switched :P
<icicled> but the keyboard shortcuts are a pain to configure
<Arkh> deskbar?
<icicled> >:(
<Arkh> isn't there a xfce panel plugin that let's you use gnome applets?
<Arkh> lets*
<icicled> yea, http://raphael.slinckx.net/deskbar/
<icicled> yea to the deskbar thing
<icicled> not sure about the gnome applets
<Arkh> [03:46:16]  <_3oo3> before you try to be smart, look in your  /var/log/sshd
<Arkh> [03:46:27]  <_3oo3> And be humble.
<Arkh> [03:46:42]  <_3oo3> You'll only be warned once.
<Arkh> [03:46:58]  <Arkh> lol I don't have ssh enabled
<Arkh> [03:47:05]  <_3oo3> Yes.  You do.
<Arkh> [03:47:08]  <Arkh> rofl
<Arkh> :D
<icicled> he queried you?
<icicled> he/she
<Arkh> yepp
<icicled> is there anything less than n00b?
<icicled> :P
<Arkh> [03:49:05]  <_3oo3> ok, kid.  i hope you've got a dynamic IP.
<Arkh> lol
<hoto_> bu
<icicled> rp
<Arkh> hoto_, too late
<Arkh> :P
<samarkand> hello
<Arkh> * _3oo3 (i=0@nicholas-applebee.roaming.usm.maine.edu) ha abbandonato #xubuntu ("Konversation terminated!")
<Arkh> :D
<Arkh> hi sacater
<Arkh> samarkand, *
<Arkh> oops :)
<samarkand> I must say this distro runs pretty well on this oold PII 350 ;)
<Arkh> lol pengua1 you missed the best
<Arkh> http://rafb.net/p/F9pdnH78.html
<Arkh> ;P
<_G_N_A_A> i tink sum1 haxxored my ssh :(
<_G_N_A_A> i did not even have it enabulled.
<_G_N_A_A> kan sum1 help? i am an expert but dont know how to fix my ssh
<_G_N_A_A> HELLO?!  I WANT SOM1 HELP SOMEONE HACK MY SSH AND I CANT GET THEM OFF AND THEY DONT SHOW UP IN WHO AND I NOT EVEN HAVE SSH ENABLED.
<_G_N_A_A> kan sum1 help? i am an expert but dont know how to fix my ssh
<_G_N_A_A> i did not evem have it enabulled but sum1 got in and they not show up in who
<somerville32> How do you know they got in via ssh if they don't show up in who?
<_G_N_A_A> they say 'watrch this' and move files and fill my scripts with junk
<tprice> hey
<_G_N_A_A> i not even have it enabled
<tprice> I could use some help with ubuntu server, can anyone help
<_G_N_A_A> tprice windows server 2003 is easy.
<tprice> yeah but it costs money
<somerville32> _G_N_A_A, How did they communicate with?
<_G_N_A_A> tprice:  you have to pay money not to think and still be functional.
<_G_N_A_A> somerville32 talk
<tprice> I was going to experiment with the LAMP server
<somerville32> _G_N_A_A, What do you mean by "they fill my scripts with junk"?
<_G_N_A_A> samer all my rc.local and module files....everything....some guy on irc i mouthed off to him and he fuck me up real bad
<_G_N_A_A> boy, I should watch what I say to people on here, huh?
<somerville32> Simply disconnect your computer from the network to end the attack.
<tprice> lol
<somerville32> What operating system are you running?
<_G_N_A_A> somerville32:  xubuntu
<somerville32> And you don't have any applications with open ports on your computer?
<_G_N_A_A> i dont even know man...im just gonna reinstall....
<somerville32> What network was this person on?
<_G_N_A_A> but if you guys see a guy named _3oo3 in here watch out
<_G_N_A_A> that guy no playin
<somerville32> What channel did you mouth him off in?
<_G_N_A_A> #nsa
<somerville32> What that person is you.
<somerville32> _G_N_A_A, It is very easy to hack yourself.
<tonyyarusso> _G_N_A_A: Could you change your nick please?
<_G_N_A_A> tonyyarusso why
<tonyyarusso> _G_N_A_A: You know what it refers to, no doubt, and it's not a group we're fond of here.
<_G_N_A_A> tonyyarusso:  are you an american?
<tonyyarusso> yes
<tropicana> hello
<tropicana> can i manually edit the start up programs for another account ?
<_G_N_A_A> tonyyarusso then by all means, allow my name to be whatever I choose for it to be, in all circumstances without exception.
<tonyyarusso> _G_N_A_A: Um, what?
<tropicana> help?
<tonyyarusso> tropicana: I'm not sure how to other than logging in as them, though it must be possible
<tropicana> rats
* _G_N_A_A snickers
<_G_N_A_A> somerville32 is _3oo3?
<_3oo3> BOOM STICK!
<odat> hey everyone
<odat> did anyone notice that openoffice with the openoffice-gtk add on does not display icon buttons in the toolbar
<odat> ?
<odat> anyone here?
<BFTD> yeah
<odat> did anyone notice that openoffice with the openoffice-gtk add on does not display icon buttons in the toolbar
<odat> ?
<tropicana> hello
<tropicana> a little help?
<maxamillion> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tropicana> how do i add windows xp to my grub list?
<maxamillion> tropicana: should just be able to run "sudo update-grub"
<tropicana> oh
<tropicana> let me try
<cycro> maxamillion, it didnt work
<maxamillion> hmm...
<cycro> mm
<cycro> any ideas?
<maxamillion> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<maxamillion> i think in the first link there is info about the grub config
<maxamillion> brb
<cycro> k
<odat> anyone here?
<cycro> i need help :P
<odat> with ?
<odat> cycro, with ?
<cycro> odat, grub
<cycro> odat, how do i add windows xp as an entry?
<cycro> to the grub menu
<odat> cycro, it should have done it automagically when you installed linux
<cycro> odat, it did, but i recently did something that removed it for some reason
<odat> hmmm
<odat> google it
<cycro> odat, i did, im tryin sometin, brb
<cycro> odat, if i dont come back, ull know it worked
<odat> anyone in here able to help with openoffice-gtk    it doesn't seem to be working on a fresh install
<odat> anyone here?
<odat> anyone here?
<steve__> anyone here?
<neptunepink> what sorts of apps does xforce use?
<TheDarkKiller> How do I install JDK6 on Xubuntu?
<crimsun> for feisty?
<crimsun> with multiverse and universe enabled, sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk
<TheDarkKiller> I did that already. Getting some errors about duplicate sources.list entries.
<crimsun> pastebin your sources.list(5)
<TheDarkKiller> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15502/
<TheDarkKiller> Small correction in the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15504/
<TheDarkKiller> Any ideas?
<Maximilian1st> Hi, I'm trying to use a new app for wireless but it requires wpa_supplicant 5.7. Yet the package in feisty is supposed to be 5.7 but when you the command line -v for wpa_supplicant shows 5.5... Is there something I am missing here?
<h3sp4wn> Maximilian1st: backport the version from in sid
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: you know bash well? ^^
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: I never use it why
<Maximilian1st> Well is a big word
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: I still have some windows coded filename which display as "?" instead of "" and I thought you may know how to replace that
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: What codepage is windows
<hyper_ch> iso8859-15
<h3sp4wn> have you tried just using rename ?
<hyper_ch> well, it's more than one file :)
<h3sp4wn> rename -v 'y/\?/\/' *
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: it's not a "?" in the filename I learnt :)    ls -b
<hyper_ch> someone said to use confmv --> altering the filename encoding :) that worked
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: I didn't think it was (I found a few cases where the above wouldn't work)
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: sorry,    convmv :) it worked for me so far
<hyper_ch> next ist Mylne Farmer :)
<kbrooks> boo
<Merchelo> urns?
<frankabel> anybody know when the Feisty release candidate will be delivered?
<frankabel> It have two days of delay
<frankabel> anybody know when the Feisty release candidate will be delivered?
<frankabel> It have two days of delay
<sioux> As far as I know it will be releseade next 19th of april
<frankabel> that is the Final Release, but the release candicate must be released two day ago, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<frankabel> the problem is that that is that release candidate is the release that want to teach xubuntu due to have all the traslation and is very similar to the final release
<sioux> where can i get some info for a better xubuntu desktop effect, icons sound ecc
<Arkh> xfce-look.org ?
<grazie> frankabel: I don't know the full details, but there a number of broken packages in the feisty repos. I'd imagine the release candidate will be delayed a few more days at least.
<grazie> there are*
<kbrooks> hi all
<sioux> hi
<mhb> hi xubuntu folks ... what password grantig does xubuntu use? gksudo or a custom one?
<mhb> password granting dialog
<frankabel> grazie: Thanks
<grazie> frankabel: np
<grazie> mhb: not sure what you mean by password granting. To get admins privs for a cli app use sudo and for a gui app use gksudo or gksu
<mhb> grazie: yeah I get confused with words sometimes
<mhb> grazie: admin granting dialog
<mhb> grazie: so the default graphical one in Xubuntu is "gksudo" ?
<grazie> mhb: no default. They're the same thing effectly. Use whichever you prefer
<mhb> grazie: true, they do the same thing, but my question was not about which one to use ... I wondered which one pops up usually in Xubuntu
<mhb> grazie: but I guess gksudo is the one, same as in Ubuntu
<mhb> grazie: thanks for the information
<h3sp4wn> I wonder whether they patched sux to work with sudo
<h3sp4wn> !info sux
<ubotu> sux: wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<h3sp4wn> sudo sux would work also
<h3sp4wn> and sets HOME=/root
<orheiMOLDOVA> hello
<orheiMOLDOVA> my problem is that when i run apt-get install <anything> from console i get a segmentation fault
<orheiMOLDOVA> and synaptic doesn't load so...
<orheiMOLDOVA> any help would be greatly appreciated
<orheiMOLDOVA> (and of course i'm a noob)
<h3sp4wn> running feisty ?
<dadan_x> hello to everybody, i got a little problem while installing xubuntu
<grazie> orheiMOLDOVA: checked your ram recenty?
<dadan_x> how do i get help form somebody?
<dadan_x> i', new...
<grazie> !ask | dadan_x
<ubotu> dadan_x: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dadan_x> ok
<dadan_x> when i press install xubuntu i get a blinking screen
<dadan_x> a blue blinking screen
<dadan_x> then i tried to install ubuntu ont the same machine
<dadan_x> same
<grazie> dadan_x: using desktop cd?
<dadan_x> live
<dadan_x> cd
<grazie> dadan_x: how much ram?
<dadan_x> 128
<grazie> dadan_x: not enough...really need 192mb
<dadan_x> it's an old machine, that's why i would like to install xubuntu
<orheiMOLDOVA> i have 2gb
<orheiMOLDOVA> of ram
<dadan_x> thanks! i'll try to put some ram
<grazie> dadan_x: you can download the alternate cd or try some workarounds
<dadan_x> alternate cd?
<grazie> !download | dadan_x
<ubotu> dadan_x: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<orheiMOLDOVA> grazie...
<dadan_x> me too: grazie Gratie!
<orheiMOLDOVA> so i realized that this is probably not the right chan for me
<orheiMOLDOVA> i'm using xfce but a different distro
<grazie> dadan_x: that's not what I wanted..the alternate cd should be on the same webpage as the live cd
<h3sp4wn> orheiMOLDOVA: Why not ?
<h3sp4wn> orheiMOLDOVA: I have 2gb of ram
<orheiMOLDOVA> but maybe you can help anyhow
<orheiMOLDOVA> how does one go about repairing apt-get?
<orheiMOLDOVA> /synaptic package manager?
<orheiMOLDOVA> my distro, btw, is samlinux2007
<Arkh> !paste | orheiMOLDOVA
<ubotu> orheiMOLDOVA: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arkh> paste the error :)
<h3sp4wn> orheiMOLDOVA: What is samlinux2007 ?
<grazie> orheiMOLDOVA: we don't know whether those are broken yet. seg faults can be caused by many things...often ram failure
<orheiMOLDOVA> ok,sorry
<Arkh> it is derived from PCLinuxOS if I am not wrong..
<orheiMOLDOVA> tis
<orheiMOLDOVA> it was working fine until today
<grazie> yep] 
<h3sp4wn> orheiMOLDOVA: If its based on debian testing it would be quite likely to break
<grazie> no it pclinuxos based
<orheiMOLDOVA> pclinuxos
<orheiMOLDOVA> it runs really well, i just can use synaptic
<h3sp4wn> is pclinuxos not rpm ?
<grazie> orheiMOLDOVA: it stopped working after an update
<orheiMOLDOVA> yup
<grazie> h3sp4wn: yes, but uses apt-get + synaptic
<orheiMOLDOVA> basically i can open it, put the root pass, then it closes right away
<grazie> orheiMOLDOVA: what happened between working and not working?
<orheiMOLDOVA> i added a repository, reloaded, downloaded updates
<orheiMOLDOVA> grazie: then tried to restart
<orheiMOLDOVA> grazie: and it didn't work
<grazie> orheiMOLDOVA: you tried removing the added repo?
* grazie doesn't think that is likely to help though
<orheiMOLDOVA> grazie: i can't, it doesn't let me load synaptic... it crashes before i can do anything
<grazie> orheiMOLDOVA: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list directly....but as I said ^^
<orheiMOLDOVA> grazie: how can i do that as root?
<orheiMOLDOVA> grazie: i'm a nOOb
<grazie> orheiMOLDOVA: you know how to get root terminal?
<orheiMOLDOVA> grazie: yup
<grazie> orheiMOLDOVA:  nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<orheiMOLDOVA> grazie: 'bash: nano: command not found'
<grazie> orheiMOLDOVA:  whatever editor you use then
<grazie> orheiMOLDOVA:  mousepad if you're not sure
<grazie> orheiMOLDOVA:  mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<orheiMOLDOVA> grazie: it opened with kate, i changed the sources, then saved... should i try to run synaptic now?
<grazie> orheiMOLDOVA: you can try, but I think you'll still have the problem
<orheiMOLDOVA> graze: it opened!
<grazie> good
<orheiMOLDOVA> grazie: you are a god
<grazie> you must have put a bad repo in
<grazie> wouldn't have thought that would crash synaptic on launching though
<orheiMOLDOVA> it had one with RPM-distro
<orheiMOLDOVA> instead of RPM
<orheiMOLDOVA> as the header
<grazie> orheiMOLDOVA: have fun :)
* grazie is only god at the weekends :)
<Grey_Loki> I'm trying to get imts to run, but it keeps coming up with an error, asking me to define a port to listen on - anybody got an idea what's up?
<Grey_Loki> imts.sf.net
<Grey_Loki> Just pastebinning a link to the output.
<Grey_Loki> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15593/
<Arkh> Grey_Loki,
<Arkh> I seem to remember that ports between 1 and 1024 can be used only by root
<Grey_Loki> Really?
<Grey_Loki> Most interesting...
<Arkh> try using 12345 as port
<Grey_Loki> Alright, gimme a sec
<Arkh> I'm not sure but I think that it happened me once..
<darrend> you do need to be root to bind ports < 1025
<Grey_Loki> I still get the same error, regardless of port
<Arkh> mmm
<Arkh> try running it as root?
<Arkh> mmhmm Grey_Loki I think the error is because "No ports to listen on! Define at least one."
<Arkh> because of *
<Grey_Loki> I jsut ran sudo ./bot -p 3245, same thing
<Arkh> in the bot help
<Arkh> is there a way to tell him to listen on some port?
<Arkh> do you still get "Init_socket: bind: Cannot assign requested address." by the way?
<Grey_Loki> Yeah
<Arkh> can't you run it as root?
<Grey_Loki> Same error when I sudo it
<Arkh> netstat | grep 3245 ?
<Grey_Loki> Nothing
<Arkh> uff..
<Arkh> more random port?
<Arkh> like 50000 ?
<Arkh> :D
<Grey_Loki> Haha
<Grey_Loki> One sec then
<Grey_Loki> Nope
<Grey_Loki> Still the same error
<Arkh> crap sorry then :(
<Arkh> gotta run good luck :)
<illu45> hello
<Grey_Loki> 'lo
<illu45> I've got a newbie-ish question. I can't seem to install any new themes on XFCE
<alleyoopster> illu45: have you seen this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2409617
<illu45> alleyoopster, No, not yet. But I think I've figured it out. Just a bad extraction on my part
<alleyoopster> ok, the one it links to looks informative also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=377397
<illu45> Ah, all right. Will take a look at those if it doesn't work out
<Grey_Loki> Anyone else had any thoughts on the error with imts? - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15593/
<alleyoopster> Grey_Loki: I think I can't help you
<Grey_Loki> Unusual combination of negatives there :P
<alleyoopster> what is imts anyway?
<alleyoopster> Grey_Loki: its not something simple like localhost not mapping to your ipaddress is it?
<Grey_Loki> alleyoopster, i'm not sure. How would I chek?
<Grey_Loki> IMTS is the Imperian Modularised Trigger System. it's a helper for a MUD called Imperian
<alleyoopster> ping localhost
<alleyoopster> it should reply with 127.0.0.1
<flox> hello
<alleyoopster> Grey_Loki: that's in a terminal of course
<flox> i hv seg fault when i run sunbird 0.3.1 on xubuntu edgy
<Grey_Loki> alleyoopster, yeah, it is.
<flox> i followed these steps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278206
<flox> but does not work
<alleyoopster> Grey_Loki: ok that's not the problem then. It's saying that it listening on port 123 and then at the end says no port to listen on, that's a bit weird
<Grey_Loki> alleyoopster, I thought so too
<alleyoopster> Grey_Loki: I am guessing it is some kind of service running on your machine it is looking for?
<flox> if i launch "sudo sunbird", it works
<Grey_Loki> alleyoopster, not as far as I now
<Grey_Loki> know, rather
<grazie> !sunbird
<ubotu> Mozilla Sunbird is a cross-platform calendar application, built upon Mozilla Toolkit. Our goal is to bring Mozilla-style ease-of-use to your calendar, without tying you to a particular storage solution.
<alleyoopster> Grey_Loki: ok, just that it is listening on port 123 of localhost so that is your machine, but I am not familiar with IMTS so not sure I can help further
<Grey_Loki> Alright, well, thanks anyways :)
<alleyoopster> welcome
<kbrooks> ping.
<Grey_Loki> Pong.
<Grey_Loki> Erm
<Grey_Loki> I just ran ifconfig
<Grey_Loki> And I have no 'lo'
<Grey_Loki> This is...weird, yes?
<Grey_Loki> lo=loopback device, right?
<Grey_Loki> Hrm
<Grey_Loki> Well, it's back. I wonder why it went :S
<concept10> what display manager does xfce use by default?
<rici> xubuntu comes with xfwm4; i don't think xfce has a default strictly speaking, but it's a related project at least.
<ochosi> hi, for some reason my thunar (0.4.1) doesn't do video-thumbnails at all, anyone an idea why that is?
<concept10> rici: thanks
<TheSheep> ochosi: you need a thumbnailer installed, thunar doesn't come with one for video by default
<TheSheep> ochosi: in ubuntu/xubuntu the thumbnailer is packaged together with totem, I think
<concept10> GDM login locks up on me and I need to replace it asap
<ochosi> TheSheep: oh, i see. i'll check it out, thanks man
<TheSheep> concept10: I think I've seen "slim" mentioned somewhere on xfce wiki
<TheSheep> concept10: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SLiM
<concept10> TheSheep: yeah, im looking at slim now.. doesnt look like its maintained anymore.
<TheSheep> concept10: the wiki page might be old :)
<TheSheep> concept10: there is also xdm
<concept10> TheSheep: I was looking at the developers pages
<concept10> http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=2663
<concept10> fwiw
<concept10> looks nice though
<TheSheep> fwiw?
<TheSheep> ok, sorry
<concept10> I posted the link for you to see, for what its worth (fwiw)
<TheSheep> yes, thanks
<PiTcReW> hey guys
<concept10> when you startx in xubuntu, does this start xfwm4?
<PiTcReW> whats a good batch audio conversion tool?
<TheSheep> concept10: I think you need to put xfce4-session into your .xsession
<h3sp4wn> You shouldn't need to
<concept10> TheSheep: I'd rather use my gnome session, but GDM locks up
<h3sp4wn> the x-window-manager alternative should sort it out
<grazie> concept10: or use startxfce4 (iirc)
<concept10> Im trying to figure out how this goes
<TheSheep> concept10: you can put gnome-session into .xsession too and start X with xtartx
<TheSheep> startx
<grazie> 
<grazie> 
<TheSheep> concept10: or, to start xfce directly, you can use startxfce4, it will run x and then xfce
<concept10> TheSheep: the root or user .xsession?
<TheSheep> concept10: the user for which you want to run the X
<grazie>  /me has sticking keys (sorry)
<concept10> Im confused on how that works.  Because when the system boots, im assuming it using the roots .xsession
<PiTcReW> whats a good batch audio conversion tool?
<h3sp4wn> PiTcReW: I have used sox
<concept10> h3sp4wn: how do you have your desktop setup?  Are you using GDM?
<h3sp4wn> concept10: I use startx
<concept10> so startx launches what? xfwm4? or xdm?
<h3sp4wn> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  14 2007-04-14 19:06 x-window-manager -> /usr/bin/xfwm4
<concept10> so root is running xfwm4 but you login as regular user
<h3sp4wn> I try to avoid using a .xsession if I can because it overrides some of the stuff in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<h3sp4wn> that line is from /etc/alternatives
<concept10> layer upon layer im going to break this stuff down today :)
<PiTcReW> h3sp4wn, is it command line based?
<h3sp4wn> PiTcReW: batch is commandline isn't it ?
<concept10> h3sp4wn: yeah, do you type startx everytime or you have a script do it?
<PiTcReW> by batch i meant multiple files at once
<h3sp4wn> concept10: I just type startx (often I am not in X anyway)
<h3sp4wn> PiTcReW: Just use a script with sox or another command line application
<concept10> I guess I have to find the init script that runs brings up GDM
<concept10> and redirect to another login manager
<concept10> since they changed to upstart, im confused as hell on the boot processes
<h3sp4wn> concept10: Actually I have x-session-manager set to /usr/bin/xfce4-session also)
<concept10> I think im going to backup my /home and switch over to gentoo on the desktop this weekend
<TheSheep> concept10: the mechanism didn;t change, it's still all in init.d
<TheSheep> concept10: and rc.d
<concept10> I rather stay with a debian based system, but feisty is buggier and buggier closer to release
<TheSheep> that's a norm
<concept10> TheSheep: yeah, I know they have that sysvcompat package
<concept10> I thought they were supposed to change it completely over this release
<TheSheep> concept10: but the actual scripts that bring up deamons are the same
<h3sp4wn> concept10: gentoo is fine (fonts are not messed up for xfce - at least if you use the xeffects overlay)
<concept10> h3sp4wn: you also have a gentoo system?
<h3sp4wn> concept10: I did have prior to reinstalling feisty
<concept10> why did you move back?
<h3sp4wn> thought by now because of all the make it beautiful thing it would all be perfect no messing around
<h3sp4wn> No sensible reason really - (I was using paludis instead of portage though - portage does suck)
<concept10> Thats the package manager from the guy that was fighting with d.robbins?
<h3sp4wn> concept10: quite possibly but it works a hell of alot better than portage
<h3sp4wn> (or refuses to do stupid stuff where portage messes up your system)
<h3sp4wn> concept10: If I had realised I wouldn't have switched back (but wanted to spend less time messing with my pc and more messing with openwrt)
<h3sp4wn> concept10: however the opposite is true
<concept10> I just want a distro that works.  Debian is fine on the servers.. no change there.  I beginning not to like Ubuntu.  Stuff like bcm43xx works one month, next one it doesnt.  Also, ubuntu is adding a whole bunch of stuff I don't need.
<h3sp4wn> concept10: Just use sid
<concept10> On a regular ubuntu-desktop, they have a whole bunch of daemons running that don't provide me any value, just take up memory and cycles.  Since I can't log into my system, I see xfce running with 40 less processes and its even better.
<h3sp4wn> concept10: I know - I reinstalled after installing the default xubuntu - after realising just how much junk is started by default (cli only install)
<concept10> h3sp4wn: so you built up from minimal install?
<h3sp4wn> concept10: Yep but its getting to the point where I am rebuilding too much stuff
<concept10> h3sp4wn: why are you rebuilding (to make smaller) or have a certain config?
<h3sp4wn> concept10: get rid most of the customisations it seems
<grazie> h3sp4wn: have you not tried Arch?
<h3sp4wn> grazie: No should I ?
<grazie> h3sp4wn: if you haven't you must
<h3sp4wn> What I want is the debian equivalent of fedora rawhide
<h3sp4wn> but I don't think one exists
<h3sp4wn> there was supposed to be grumpy groundhog ubuntu at one point
<concept10> h3sp4wn: its seems that (k/x)ubuntu uses a kitchen sink approch these days.  When something comes out they integrate it.  For example avahi, networkmanager, pulseaudio.  The integration is poor sometimes.  Some of it doesnt add much value.  I can remember way back to 2005 that Ubuntu was trying to integrate NM, and its still not 100%.  I don't know if it's upstream or the packagers or the specs or what.
<h3sp4wn> concept10: network manager is a flawed design in my opinion
<PiTcReW> h3sp4wn:how do i get started writing a script to use with sox
<grazie> i don't know fedora rawhide, but if you want to configure a system just how you want it, but don't want to compile everything from source I think Arch is the answer and pacman is really. I like xubuntu for convience but...
<PiTcReW> for mass audio bitrate conversion
<concept10> At this point, I just want a minimal install that works.  Hell, CLI works without all of these extra daemons running, I just want a light X above that.  Maybe fluxbox or xfce.
<concept10> grazie: maybe I will try Arch this weekend.
<h3sp4wn> PiTcReW: just read a shell scripting guide
<PiTcReW> alright
<concept10> he can also use gstreamer for this
<h3sp4wn> grazie: I thought about crux (I heard arch had bad quality control)
<h3sp4wn> or vector linux
<grazie> yeah but crux compile from source too
<grazie> something put me off vector - I can't remeber what
<h3sp4wn> I am not really anti source based - (I honestly thought feisty would be perfect in terms of its fonts and general rendering)
<superkirbyartist> I've been trying to enable Direct Rendering on my iMac forever.  Can anyone help me please?
<h3sp4wn> superkirbyartist: What make of video card ?
<superkirbyartist> ATI Rage.
<h3sp4wn> ppc ?
<superkirbyartist> Yes.
<superkirbyartist> "ATI Technologies, Inc. Rage 128 PR/PRO AGP 4x TMDS" is what it says in xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn> What have you tried
<superkirbyartist> I have tried changing default depth, reading forums...
<superkirbyartist> Changing my xorg.conf many times, once even crashing my iMac.
<superkirbyartist> It's to play StepMania.
<superkirbyartist> Any clues?
<superkirbyartist> !ati rage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati rage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<slow-motion> hallo
<grazie> superkirbyartist: I've got an old mac with a rage 128...I think DRI work without problems from initial install. lemme check...
<superkirbyartist> Incoming small flood.
<superkirbyartist> superkirbyartist@iMac:~$ glxinfo |grep direct
<superkirbyartist> direct rendering: No
<superkirbyartist> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<superkirbyartist> superkirbyartist@iMac:~$
<superkirbyartist> So, right now, my xorg.conf is not correctly configures.
<h3sp4wn> is the kernel module loaded ?
<superkirbyartist> I believe so.
<superkirbyartist> I have an X and all.
<superkirbyartist> I am using Konversation/Konqueror/Konsole on it.
<hackmiester[LT] > hi
<superkirbyartist> Hi there.
<superkirbyartist> When I do a "glxinfo |grep direct" I get "Direct rendering: No"
<superkirbyartist> I tried changing the xorg.conf many times.
<superkirbyartist> h3sp4wn any clues?
<superkirbyartist> hackmiester[LT]  any clues?
<hackmiester[LT] > hrm...
<hackmiester[LT] > pastebin your configuration file
<superkirbyartist> What does "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect" mean?
<hackmiester[LT] > it means you're using the Mesa renderer, which is a software renderer
<hackmiester[LT] > not what you want
<grazie> superkirbyartist: what version of xubuntu? I could give you my xorg.conf if that helps?
<hackmiester[LT] > doing 3D in software is slow as hell
<hackmiester[LT] > grazie: that won't help
<grazie> hackmiester[LT] : ?
<hackmiester[LT] > grazie: unless of course you have identical hardware
<superkirbyartist> Grazie: Sorry, not Xubuntu, but Kubuntu 6.10
<h3sp4wn> hackmiester[LT] : doesn't have to be (look at e17 with the software renderer)
<superkirbyartist> Grazie: Snow iMac?  iMac DV?
<Nathyd> ryt
<h3sp4wn> hackmiester[LT] : Is most of the time though
<hackmiester[LT] > h3sp4wn: well generally. for most cards you don't want mesa.
<hackmiester[LT] > yeah
<Chil1> What does firefox show up as in the processes manager?
<superkirbyartist> I would like StepMania working, I don't care about Berly.
<hackmiester[LT] > superkirbyartist: but yeah put your xorg.conf on http://pastebin.ca/ or your favourite pastebin
<hackmiester[LT] > Chil1: firefox-bin
<hackmiester[LT] > superkirbyartist: love that game :D
<superkirbyartist> Speaking of Beryl, it crashes on Ubuntu every time I click something.
<Nathyd> Please can somebody help me, I'm trying to get Xubuntu to boot from a USB Pen Drive but I keep screwing up, what should I do? Is there a video or something?
<superkirbyartist> hackmiester[LT]  any stepfiles?
<hackmiester[LT] > I'm sure it does. it's meant for hardware accelerated cards.
<h3sp4wn> Nathyd: are you using isolinux ?
<hackmiester[LT] > not that I can distribute
* superkirbyartist thinks Nathyd is a daredevil.  He also has a lot of benjamins if he has a big USB.
<hackmiester[LT] > naah big USB disks are cheap lately
<superkirbyartist> hacknuester[LT]  for generic brands yes.
<grazie> superkirbyartist: I don't have that model no, but it does have a rage 128 RE/SG which may help you sort the problem
<Nathyd> yup
<Nathyd> im using isolinux
<h3sp4wn> Nathyd: Have a look at http://grml.org/scripts/grml2usb
<Nathyd> thanks
<superkirbyartist> http://pastebin.ca/440043
<concept10> where do I configure which display manager to use?  I guess im looking for the xdm config.  Sorry if it was pointed out earlier.
<h3sp4wn> Nathyd: You might be able to just use it straight from the livecd but I haven't tested it
<superkirbyartist> hackmiester[LT]  you have no CC songs?
<hackmiester[LT] > probably not
<superkirbyartist> Anyways, everyone, the party is at http://pastebin.ca/440043
<hackmiester[LT] > I work for a skating rink on the side as the tech guy. there is a StepMania machine there, I write steps for popular songs.
<superkirbyartist> hackmiester[LT]  ITG ressembles StepMania too.
<hackmiester[LT] > wow it looks like you have all the good stuff in that config file
<hackmiester[LT] > can I see your xorg.log?
* superkirbyartist opens Kate...
<superkirbyartist> Where is that file?
<hackmiester[LT] > I think it's like, /var/log somewhere
<hackmiester[LT] > I don't know where it is in Ubuntu
<superkirbyartist> Xorg.0.log?
<hackmiester[LT] > yeah
<superkirbyartist> http://pastebin.ca/440049
<superkirbyartist> I think some stuff in the file I oughta delete.
<superkirbyartist> Any news?
<hackmiester[LT] > I have no idea, to be honest.
<superkirbyartist> You can't help me?
<superkirbyartist> Anyone?
<superkirbyartist> It's for a gathering that I need to set up this iMac for.
<superkirbyartist> Anyone at all?
<superkirbyartist> Grazie?
<hackmiester[LT] > hey check this out superkirbyartist
<hackmiester[LT] > http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI_Radeon_%26_Kernel_2.6#Open_Source_ATI_Drivers
<superkirbyartist> Do I need to setup a driver?
<hackmiester[LT] > this is my distro's page about getting that working with teh open source drivers. you might want to make sure all of that is in your conf and also try the tweaks listed. dont' do the stuff for the non open source driver though.
<grazie> superkirbyartist: like I said before your welcome to your driver setting to mine. I've never had problems
<hackmiester[LT] > looks like you're not loading the drm module in the Section "Module" superkirbyartist
<grazie> superkirbyartist: to compare* (sorry)
<superkirbyartist> And in section DRI it says mode 0666, but it should be mode 0660
<superkirbyartist> Yes.
<superkirbyartist> I cannot install the open source driver.
<superkirbyartist> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<superkirbyartist> What driver do I use?
<grazie> superkirbyartist: ati
<superkirbyartist> What will changing the DRI mode do?
<grazie> superkirbyartist: other than your dri problem what else is wrong?
<superkirbyartist> Nothing, just StepMania won't load.
<grazie> superkirbyartist: then your driver is at least partially working (and hence loaded)
<superkirbyartist> Should I use 16 bit or 24 bit depth?
<superkirbyartist> Which one supports DRI?
<superkirbyartist> I am actually using Konversation from it.
<superkirbyartist> I am actually using Konversation from iMac.
<grazie> iMacs can be tricky to sort the hardware with driver and correct config
<superkirbyartist> I tried 16.
<superkirbyartist> Now I'm doing ctrl-alt-backspace.
<grazie> well changing depth isn't going to sort your dri
<hackmiester[LT] > actually it could
<andy_> hello there, how can I manage my existing "sessions"? I wanna edit my sessionss.
<superkirbyartist> Still not working krazie.
<superkirbyartist> Still not working grazie.
<superkirbyartist> Grazie any help please?
<grazie> superkirbyartist: why don't you post your xorg.conf
<superkirbyartist> I already did, grazie.
* grazie boots his old powermac again
<superkirbyartist> http://pastebin.ca/440043
<superkirbyartist> Thank you grazie.
<superkirbyartist> It's for a gathering, which is in less than a month.
<superkirbyartist> Do you have a PowerMac, grazie?
<superkirbyartist> Are you looking at the PasteBin?
<grazie> superkirbyartist: got an old and a not so old PowerMac
<superkirbyartist> Grazie: any suggestion?
<grazie> give a couple of minutes
<hackmiester[LT] > superkirbyartist: Did the bit from the Arch wiki not help?
<superkirbyartist> hackmiester[LT]  that was for a Radeon.
<hackmiester[LT] > That's what you're using :)
<superkirbyartist> I'm not sure, I think it's a Rage.
<hackmiester[LT] > Well, no, it's a Rage, you're right. But they use the same driver, ati.
<superkirbyartist> direct rendering: No
<superkirbyartist> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<hackmiester[LT] > :(
<superkirbyartist> :( it's for a gathering
* superkirbyartist has just sent a nudge!
<superkirbyartist> Can we do GLX direct and it works?
<superkirbyartist> Can we just switch it to direct?
<superkirbyartist> That's all I need.
<superkirbyartist> hackmiester[LT] 
<hackmiester[LT] > http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/IBook_G3_12%22 is another one you might try, superkirbyartist
<superkirbyartist> Yes but I have an iMac not an iBook.
<hackmiester[LT] > Same card.
<hackmiester[LT] > Well, a similar one.
<superkirbyartist> What do I do with these instructions?
<grazie_> superkirbyartist, mine loads GLcore, i2c, bitmap, ddc, int10, type1 and vbe
<superkirbyartist> grazie_ do you have Direct Rendering?
<superkirbyartist> Can you play StepMania?
<grazie_> superkirbyartist, of course ...I've got dri set
<superkirbyartist> grazie?
<grazie_> superkirbyartist, is StepMania a game?
<superkirbyartist> Yes.
<grazie_> in the repos?
<superkirbyartist> Some place told me to disable bitmap.
<superkirbyartist> StepMania not in repos, but open source.
<superkirbyartist> What does bitmap do?
<superkirbyartist> Will I get direct rendering by loading everything you load?
<superkirbyartist> !bitmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grazie_> superkirbyartist, Would prolly take a while to build form source if the there's no deb7
<grazie_> .deb*
<superkirbyartist> grazie_ are you using PowerPC too?
<grazie_> superkirbyartist, of course :)
<superkirbyartist> Could you try something like planetpenguin-racer, please?  I can't make an archive right now, sorry.
<superkirbyartist> Yes, if you can run planetpenguin-racer, you have direct rendering.
<grazie_> superkirbyartist, downloading
<superkirbyartist> sudo apt-get
<grazie_> like I said dri works ago...doesn't mean the game will... I don't play games but I know tuxracer doesn't work
<superkirbyartist> Penguin racer is awfully slow.
<superkirbyartist> Does that mean StepMania will be slow?
<superkirbyartist> Anyone?
<superkirbyartist> If planetpenguin-racer is slow, will StepMania be?
<grazie> superkirbyartist: planetpenguin (which is just like tuxracer to me) works fine but is slow
* grazie tut tut
<TheSheep> ok, I've tested xfburn, graveman, brasero and gnomebaker, and only the last one has a hint of meaningful error messages
<TheSheep> that give any clue on which files have wrong names and prevent burning
<grazie> TheSheep: did I miss something earlier?
<TheSheep> grazie: no, I'm just ranting now, please ignore ;)
<h3sp4wn> use k3b (it is the best)
<TheSheep> I'd have to install half of kde :/
<TheSheep> and I'm allergic to it ;)
<TheSheep> 'sides, k3b is too complicated
<h3sp4wn> I should build myself a minimal kde
<h3sp4wn> well the libs - then prelink it - just enough for amarok and k3b
* grazie thinks kde should build a minimal kde :)
* TheSheep thinks gtk should have good apps
<h3sp4wn> Its perfectly possible - that is the fault of the distro's
<h3sp4wn> the source has loads of stuff that doesn't need enabling
* TheSheep thinks the kde devs should drop kde and start developing good gtk apps ;)
* grazie the better solution
<h3sp4wn> gtk is nasty
<grazie> what?
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: it has its traps
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: kde has some too
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: c++ is nasty also though
<h3sp4wn> so neither can win
<TheSheep> isn't xfce written in gtkmm?
<TheSheep> that's both nasties in one ;)
<h3sp4wn> I haven't looked at the code of xfce - e17 is written in nice clean C though
<TheSheep> I've seen nice clean C several times only in my life
<TheSheep> otoh I have never seen nice clean c++
<h3sp4wn> I haven't seen it often (e17 has the advantage for me of even though I am incapable of writing such code it is completely obvious how it works)
<TheSheep> I've heard TeX source code is nice to read
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: what's the best way of setting ntp in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: the official one is through the system->time and date dialog
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: thx :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: btw, would it be possible to have this list sorted according to country names and then cities?
<TheSheep> no idea
<hyper_ch> would make it simpler for selecting the ntp server
<Grey_Loki> Hooray for netsplits!
<slow-motion> n8
<dadan_x> i have a problem regarding installation of xubuntu
<dadan_x> i get a blinking image and after that i see the empty only the blue screen of xFce
<dadan_x> any ideas?
<dadan_x> during installation i get a blinking image (as if it would be a resolution autosetting) and after that i see only the empty blue screen of xFce, so i cannot install xubuntu, any ideas?
<dadan_x> ?
<grazie> dadan_x: are you using the alternate cd?
<hooray> how many instances of gdm do i need running? i have 2 can i just have 1? i dont need 6 instances of getty running, i tooks those out by deleteing tty2-6 in etc/event.d . i saved a whopping 2 mbs of ram...
<hooray> *took
<h3sp4wn> does it not use one and then fork
<hooray> i want my system to boot in a lil over than a nano second, any tips? tweaking readahead- is that possible?, dunno what setting bios cacheable does except slowing my boot time, and ive messed with sysv-rc-conf as well as just leaving dbus on through system>services
#xubuntu 2007-04-15
<h3sp4wn> hooray: use linux-bios
<hooray> scarry but ill try it
<h3sp4wn> Don't just try it without finding a supported board first
<Shaba1> Hello all
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> i'm having a strange problem with openoffice-gtk on a fresh install
<odat> there aren't any icons appearing in the toolbar
<odat> there are words in place of the icons
<aimaz> hi, using edgy on my laptop the network-admin tool doesn't let me create locations
<aimaz> any ideas how I can enable it?
<Grey_Loki> Have you tried running gksudo network-admin?
<aimaz> yeah i'm running it as root
<Shaba1> guys how do I get ram usage on an xubuntu machine
<Shaba1> and take into account that you are talking to a windwos person
<Shaba1> windows expert but still windows
<Grey_Loki> How do you see how much ram is being used?
<Grey_Loki> You could try ps aux, or top
<Grey_Loki> Not sure if they give the total RAM usage.
<grazie> Shaba1: you can use the 'free' command in a terminal or use the "System Load Monitor" applet
<Grey_Loki> Else, apt-get install gdesklets, for some eye candy
<rici> can i use a feisty package on edgy? (specifically gdb-6.6) Is there some magic incantation?
<h3sp4wn> backport it
<rici> well, that would be one solution
<rici> i could just build it from source, too :)
<MissT> how do i run kino as root user?
<Grey_Loki> MissT, if it's a commandline app, sudo, otherwise, use gksudo
<Grey_Loki> 'sudo kino' or 'gksudo kino'
<h3sp4wn> rici: Likely to be less messy to just backport it
<rici> which means what exactly?
<MissT> Grey_Loki, thanks, i'll try that
<rici> i mean, what might i need to change?
<Grey_Loki> :)
<h3sp4wn> rici: depends if you are lucky then pretty much nothing
<h3sp4wn> but you could get in a loop of having to backport newer versions of all sorts of stuff
<h3sp4wn> apt-get build-dep packagename;apt-get -b source packagename (thats it in its simplest form - presumes you have deb-src lines already in sources.list)
<h3sp4wn> anyway is the feisty release candidate released yet ?
<rici> gdb doesn't have many dependencies
<grazie> MissT: is kino a kde app? if it is you should use 'kdesu kino' or 'kdesudo kino'. I know not using the right su for some kde apps can cause breakages
<h3sp4wn> rici: It quite often doesn't work quite that simple but if you compare the existing version with the newer version (the stuff in debian/) its usually quite easy
<h3sp4wn> rici: I have never compiled it manually - didn't know whether it was tied in to a particular gcc version
<rici> nope
<h3sp4wn> simple then
<rici> hmm... there's a problem report in the debian page
<Shaba2> hello all
<rici> oh, well. maybe i don't really need it. there must be a workaround
<rici> i don't want this to turn into a marathon.
<Shaba2> this is my laptop running x unbuntu
<rici> maybe i'll just download the 6.4 source and add the patch that didn't quite make it into that version
<Shaba2> Shaba1 is my desktop running windows
<Shaba2> now how do I get Ram usage on here?
<Shaba2> hello anyone here?
<rici> top
<rici> in ubuntu
<rici> in windows, i have no idea
<Shaba1> no I meant in xubuntu
<gateway_> anyone know why openoffice-gtk doesn't work on a fresh install of ubuntu
<Grey_Loki> Shaba1, type 'free' or 'ps aux' or 'top' in a console#
<Grey_Loki> Or, if you want a GUI output, either load up thesystem monitor panel widget, or apt-get install gdesklets
<Shaba1> is there a desktop app to do that
<Shaba1> like a ram gauge or something
<Grey_Loki> Grey_Loki> Or, if you want a GUI output, either load up thesystem monitor panel widget, or apt-get install gdesklets
<Shaba1> systems monitor panel
<Shaba1> hold on let me try to find that
<Grey_Loki> Right click the panel, and add it
<Shaba1> trying to find it
<Shaba1> you knw what menu choice it is under?
<Grey_Loki> Yeah
<Grey_Loki> The one you get when you right click the panel.
<Grey_Loki> 'Add new item'
<Shaba1> Grey_Loki I do not mean to sound dumb
<Shaba1> but what 'panel'
<Grey_Loki> There should be two - one at the top, one at the bottom of your screen
<Grey_Loki> You'd know it as a taskbar.
<Shaba1> Ok now that makes sense
<Shaba1> :)
<Shaba1> hold on
<Grey_Loki> ;)
<Shaba1> Oh I like that
<Shaba1> although I do not like how much ram I am using
<Grey_Loki> If you think that's neat, check out gdesklets.
<Grey_Loki> Just do a google search for some screenshots
<Shaba1> hold on
<Grey_Loki> Be warned though, gdesklets is a bit of a system hog.
<Shaba1> http://www.lynucs.org/?gdesklets
<Shaba1> just lookst like backgrounds to me
<Grey_Loki> Shaba1, http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=2&screen_id=36456260445d962dca229b&m=screen
<Grey_Loki> in the top right corner, the system graphs. That's a set of gdesklets widgets.
<Shaba1> ah I see
<Merchelo> !gibbon
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Grey_Loki> Woah, already?
<Grey_Loki> Feisty only came out a few days ago
<Merchelo> happened today, and fiesty is scheduled for the 19th afaik
<Grey_Loki> I thought it was out already :S
<Grey_Loki> Ubuntu studio is due for release on the 19th, ithink
<Merchelo> Ubuntu studio ?
<Grey_Loki> An A/V production distro
<Grey_Loki> Kinda like Planet CCRMA
<Shaba1> Grey_Loki you would not know of a small footprint spreadsheet and/or database for xubuntu like Abiword is for wordprocessing
<Shaba1> I installed open office
<Grey_Loki> Shaba1, i'm afraid not - I only use OOo
<Shaba1> but that is taking up to much space on my 10 gig partiton
<Grey_Loki> Take a look in synaptic for something
<Shaba1> and with the 192mb of ram I got it slows everything down
<Grey_Loki> Because IIRC, it's java based, or something
<Grey_Loki> Can't remember exactly
<Shaba1> right now with NOTHING running except xchat I am using 142 of 186MB
<Shaba1> I thought xubuntu was suppose to be small footprint
<Grey_Loki> How much is xchat using?
<h3sp4wn> it is (with a command line install) otherwise there are hundreds of daemons you don't want
<Shaba1> I have no idea
<Shaba1> how can I find out
<Shaba1> ??
<Grey_Loki> Shaba1, run ps aux | grep xchat
<Grey_Loki> Third number in is RAM usage
<Shaba1> I get this
<Shaba1> 4489 0.1 7.8 92168 14976 ? sl 15:46 0:02 xchat
<Grey_Loki> 7.8MB RAM.
<Shaba1> and on a second line
<Grey_Loki> Second one is how much the command 'grep xchat' is taking
<Shaba1> 4721 o.o 0.3 2796 748 pts/l R+ 16:27 );00 grep xchat
<rici> Grey_Loki: that's actually 7.8% i think
<Grey_Loki> rici, so it is - well spotted, heh
<rici> the fifth number is the amount of memory actually in use, in K
<rici> the fourth number is the amount it might use if it were absolutely alone on the system
<rici> it's not easy to interpret memory usage on unix
<Grey_Loki> 14MB of RAM?
<Grey_Loki> I wonder if there's a way to switch ps from displaying usage in KB to MB.
<Shaba1> so its taking 15MB
<rici> what i'd like to know is why xfce-menu-plug is using 112 MB resident
<Shaba1> the what is that 149mb that the sysmemes monitor is saying is in use?
<rici> that seems excessive somehow
<Shaba1> that is what it says
<Shaba1> 149 of 186 mb in use
<rici> Shaba1: no, i was talking about my system
<rici> that's normal
<Grey_Loki> Shaba1, that would be the total usage of everything
<rici> linux basically uses all the memory all the time
<rici> and why not?
<rici> it's there
<Shaba1> ah ok
<rici> everything that isn't used by programs is used as a file cache
<rici> the widget shows you the part that isn't holding file buffers
<Shaba1> and it lessens its own memmory usage as other apps are loaded?
<rici> which doesn't really mean anything, but it might give you some sense of security watching it go up and down
<rici> yeah, the file buffers are optional
<rici> but they speed things up a lot if you use the same file a lot and the system guesses right about which content to keep
<Shaba1> ah ok
<Shaba1> I am learning something new then
<rici> also, ps aux doesn't show you another important number: the amount of that memory which is shared with other apps
<rici> if you look at top, you'll see three columns related to memory:
<rici> virtual, resident, and shared
<rici> they're abbreviated, but you should be able to figure it out
<rici> virtual is pretty well meaningless
<rici> resident is what the app is actually using, on average over the last short bit of time
<rici> shared is the amount of that which is also being used by other apps, such as shared objects (dlls) and other resources which can be shared
<rici> so when you add up all the resident figures, they'll come out to a lot more than the amount of memory in use, because the shared memory is really shared.
<rici> hope that helps a bit
<rici> like i say, interpreting memory usage numbers is a bit of a black art
<neozen> question all ... where can I see which packages are included in the standard install of xubuntu feisty and a list of packages available in the feisty repositories?
<grazie> neozen: >> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<rici> so i'm still wondering, why is xfce-menu-plug using 112M of ram?
<neozen> grazie: thankee
<rici> and what can i do about it short of restarting X, which would be a bit inconvenient atm
<neozen> rici: lol
<neozen> rici: I stopped paying attention to how much ram things use in a gui environment
<neozen> rici: one of the joys of having 1gb of ram
<rici> well, yeah, but i actually notice this as an issue
<rici> the menu is really sluggish opening
<neozen> rici: Ic
<rici> i think it's a memory leak in xfce-menu-plug
<neozen> rici: that... would suck
<neozen> rici: I don't even have the xfce-menu on my panel
<neozen> rici: I just right click on my desktop and get the menu
<neozen> (xubuntu dapper)
<rici> same program
<neozen> rici: ....not for me
<neozen> rici: doesn't even appear to be running
<rici> ah, you're right.
<rici> i ditched it, put it back, and the memory usage went down to almost nothing
<rici> well, that solved that one
<rici> thanks
<rici> i still think it's a memory leak.
<neozen> grazie: that link you gave me doesn't seem to say WHICH repository a certain package is included in
<neozen> grazie: I'm looking for xfce4-notes-plugin
<neozen> grazie: it doesn't seem to be in the dapper repository... and I'm wondering if its in the edgy or feisty repos
<Shaba1> Ok guys here is something I really need help on
<Shaba1> xubuntu on my laptop just went to the screen saver
<Shaba1> whenever it does that the screen saver lockes the whole machine
<rici> neozen: xfce*4*-notes-plugin
<Shaba1> and the only way I can get back is to power off and power back one
<Shaba1> that does not happen with windows
<neozen> rici: yeah
<rici> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/x11/xfce4-notes-plugin
<neozen> rici: sans asterisks
<neozen> oh wait... there it is... in the url
<neozen> ....this is one seriously off day
<neozen> lol
<hooray> my northbridge is not supported, only south...maybe one day, sweet linuxbios...hespawn are you running it?
<rici> there's a search tool in the link grazie posted
<neozen> yeah.. I see it now
<neozen> ......arg
<neozen> fear a man with too little sleep
<neozen> he will cause you endless headaches
<Shaba1> Ok I just shut it down
<neozen> oh well.. guess I'll just install feisty in 4 days....
* neozen dances
<neozen> can't wait
<rici> Shaba1: you might need to load linux without apci, or otherwise fiddle around with things
<rici> apci is very flakey on older laptops
<Shaba1> its brand new
<Shaba1> well 10 months ago
<Shaba1> but I will google for apci and linux
<rici> huh. here's the bug report from gcc-l, september 2000: http://sources.redhat.com/ml/gdb/2000-09/msg00116.html
<rici> the patch seems to have been committed in mid-2006
<rici> but not in time to get into 6.4.90
<rici> s/gcc/gdb/
<rici> i'm tired, too.
<rici> that seems like a long time between report and fix.
<rici> maybe people don't use gdb user-defined commands very offten
<neozen> rici: I have enough fun with the ones they define
<rici> i want to call a function when a breakpoint goes off
<rici> i do that a lot, so i thought it would be handy to define a command to set a breakpoint with that command
<rici> probably like the guy who reported the issue in 2000
<neozen> how would one get the text on startup/shutdown to show up with an install of xubuntu edgy as it did with xubuntu dapper?
<neozen> I always dug the dapper graphical startup
<neozen> new one's too boring ::grins::
<snarfer> Why can't my gcc create executables?
<neozen> who's good w/ xchat?
<snarfer> I'm OK with it
<neozen> clicking on links doesn't open them in a browser
<snarfer> Try right clicking on them
<neozen> browser is firefox 2.0.0.3
<neozen> snarfer: right clicking then selecting "open in browser" doesn't work either
<snarfer> o.o
<vipwoody> Hello People! Need Help
<neozen> and yes.... xfce knows which browser to use
<vipwoody> need help please
<rici> you've tried 911?
<vipwoody> yeah, they couldn't help :(
<rici> did you tell them what your problem was?
<snarfer> neozen, That's strange. Possibly in preferences -> URL handlers
<vipwoody> yeah, I told them... they told me to contact you :)
<rici> is xchat aware of xfce preferences?
<rici> it works in gaim
<snarfer> Inside of xchat
<snarfer> Settings -> advanced -> URL handler
<Shaba1> damn I need to log this
<neozen> snarfer: awesome
<snarfer> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<snarfer> o.o
<neozen> snarfer: just the information I was looking for
<snarfer> That was accidental
<snarfer> :/
<snarfer> Though, I am wondering why my gcc can't output executables?
<rici> it's not configured right
<rici> or maybe it isn't even there
<rici> didn't we do this yesterday?
<vipwoody> I am a new Linux User, Im fed up with Windows Vista thats why I'm trying to make a change and move to Linux. I saw Ubuntu, and Fiesty Fawn as a new release. I downloaded it, and I am trying it right now. It is really amazing, I like it a lot. But since I am new to Linux, I need some help concerning the "nVidia driver" download + install. I have a GeForce 4 VGA, and I need its driver for the effects to work. Any help is appreciated. Thanks
<vipwoody> PS: I am on Live CD right now
<snarfer> Are you looking for Ubuntu or Xubuntu help?
<neozen> snarfer: how might I edit the default behavior for left clicking on a link?
<snarfer> neozen, I am not sure
<snarfer> Sorry.
<vipwoody> snarfer, ubuntu
<snarfer> #ubuntu for you then ;)
<DJAnubis> hey
<vipwoody> ah :P
<vipwoody> so you can't help me?
<snarfer> Yeah, just for future reference
<DJAnubis> how does I turnded offz teh screensaver,lol?
<snarfer> This is the Xubuntu support channel
<Shaba1> Well my screen freezes so badly on the sceren save
<Shaba1> I have to power down and start up again
<DJAnubis> yeah, I really don't want to have it there :P
<DJAnubis> but...is there a way to not have it?
<Shaba1> I have no idea DJAnubis
<vipwoody> snarfer, okay thanks
<Shaba1> I am a linux newbie myself
<DJAnubis> I just installed a new mobo and a new CPU, so I'm a bit confused :P
<snarfer> vipwoody, one sec
<DJAnubis> I have windows, but it shuts down everytime I start up
<snarfer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<DJAnubis> so, I went over to my xubuntu setup :P
<DJAnubis> works fine with cubuntu :D
<snarfer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<Qew> vipwoody: Read this carefully: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy
<snarfer> There you go vipwoody
<rici> Shaba1: you can turn the screensaver off if you can't fix it any other way
<rici> are you using edgy? for some reason the screensaver control panel isn't in the menu list
<rici> applications | settings | settings manager
<rici> gives you the complete set of control panels
<snarfer> !wiki InstallCompilers
<snarfer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingCompilers?highlight=%28compile%29
<snarfer> That's what I was looking for
<neozen> to install a compiler... just install build-essential
<neozen> ...that'll install the most uptodate versions of just about everything you might need to build something from source
<rici> well, not everything
<neozen> provided its c or c++
<rici> but it's enough to get you started
<neozen> lol
<rici> it only gives you essential headers
<neozen> for java..... just install the jdk off sun's site.. and make links in /usr/bin
<neozen> ...now I just need to figure out how to lie to aptitude so it doesn't keep trying to install the gcj-based java every time I try to install ant
* neozen grins
<Shaba1> ok guys
<Shaba1> wherever I start xubuntu
<neozen> don't forget girls!
<neozen> lol
<Shaba1> gedit,a terminal window and xchat open up
<neozen> ok
<Shaba1> helo neozen
<Shaba1> :)
<Shaba1> how do I stop that
<Shaba1> I mean it would be nice if that is what I wanted
<Shaba1> but its not right now
<neozen> Shaba1: you've got a saved session somewhere
<neozen> ...and it keeps loading that saved session
<Shaba1> ok how do I unsave it
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> yo all
<neozen> Shaba1: gah.. I forget
<neozen> Shaba1: involves whacking out created files in a hidden directory within your home
<Shaba1> and most of all how do I stop the screen saver from freezing the laptop
<neozen> Shaba1: lol.....
<Shaba1> that is what is most irritation
<neozen> Shaba1: the freezing might be due to a graphics card problem
<neozen> Shaba1: have you installed the proper driver for your video card?
<Shaba1> it means I constanly have to watch the laptop or the screen save will start and then freeze
<Shaba1> its a graphic chip
<Shaba1> I think its a via unichrome pro or something liek that
<Shaba1> I had to find it on the net to get the most recent ones for the windows side
<neozen> Shaba1: yeah... go into the screensaver settings
<neozen> Shaba1: you'll find them in the settings-manager
<neozen> Shaba1: and just shut off the screensaver
<neozen> Shaba1: linux seems to work best with intel nvidia and ati cards
<neozen> Shaba1: since the majority of computers use those chipsets
<cellofellow> via works ok too
<neozen> via?
<neozen> don't know of them
<cellofellow> VIA
<Shaba1> Ok neozen I just tried that
<Shaba1> and the whole laptop locked
<neozen> Shaba1: oh joy
<cellofellow> they make like all the chips you can think of. Graphics, CPU, sound, etc.
<Shaba1> the only reason I am talking to you is that I am here on winodws on my desktop
<cellofellow> motherboards
<cellofellow> big on motherboards
<Shaba1> you notice the shaba2 left
<rici> you tried what?
<Shaba1> that was me on the laptop on xubutu
<cellofellow> is that you too?
<rici> installing a different driver, or turning off the screensaver?
<neozen> Shaba1: great........ makes sense since part of the screensaver window attempts to display a shrunk down version of the screensaver in its window..... you might need to do research to find out where xscreensaver stores whether it should run
<Shaba1> I tried going to the settings-manager and turning off the screen save
<Shaba1> and the laptop locked
<Shaba1> so I powered it down
<rici> ln
<neozen> Shaba1: yeah.... like I said... that makes sense
<rici> yuk
<neozen> Shaba1: if the screensaver ticks off your screensaver ... so will the settings window
<cellofellow> xscreensaver has a daemon started at login by xfce.
<neozen> Shaba1: research how to turn off the screensaver from the terminal only
<snarfer> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<neozen> Shaba1: it'll come down to editing the right file in the right place
<cellofellow> killall xscreensaver should do it.
<cellofellow> temporarily
<neozen> Shaba1: man xflock and man xscreensaver should tell you what's up
<Shaba1> oK trying it again
<snarfer> !screenshot
<ubotu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr]  button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<snarfer> *sigh*
<cellofellow> try the screenshooter applet
<cellofellow> or scrot
<snarfer> apt-get install scrot?
<snarfer> yup
<snarfer> thanks
<cellofellow> yeah
<cellofellow> it's a command line util
<snarfer> where'd the screenie go D:
<cellofellow> /home/yourname/scrot_something-to-do-with-date
<cellofellow> cool tip: command line screenies can be made with fbgrab
<neozen> cellofellow: I just use the screenshot panel applet from xfce
<neozen> looks like a camera
<cellofellow> not all command lines, just the framebuffer-powered console, tty's.
<neozen> aaahhh
<cellofellow> I mentioned that. the screenshooter applet.
<neozen> lol...
<neozen> so the PrtSc button actually works in linux
<neozen> lol
<cellofellow> I never actually got it working.
<snarfer> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<snarfer> !lex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> what about tex?
<cellofellow> or is that not what you were looking for?
<snarfer> No
<snarfer> It's a PHP5 dep
<neozen> ..wtf is #ducksex?
<neozen> lol
<rici> is it something like duck typing? If it looks like a sex and quacks like a sex...
<neozen> LOL
<snarfer> You wouldn't understand if you lurked in #adium long enough
<snarfer> :P
<snarfer> So don't CTCP my nick
<neozen> um... me whois'd
<neozen> lol
<neozen> !adium
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adium - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neozen> aaah
<neozen> lol
<snarfer> ..................
<snarfer> Please note how I referenced a channel
<Shaba1> Ok
<Shaba1> I did a man xscreenserver
<Shaba1> but did not see anywhere in there to shut it off
<neozen> anyone do any poking @ beagle lately?
<neozen> looks kind of interesting
<neozen> might stick it on the mum's computer
<neozen> she seems to lose a lot of stuff
<neozen> and the room goes dead
<neozen> help! I think I killed the room!
<Shaba1> nopew I am still here
<Shaba1> but I still need to know how to turn off that damn screen saver
<Shaba1> from the termineal
<Shaba1> and how to stop whatever stores seesion I have
<neozen> Shaba1: well... I'm not doing anything right now
<neozen> (having an extremely lazy day)
<neozen> I'll help in research
<rici> you might look at ~/.xscreensaver
<Shaba1> I did that
<rici> and?
<Shaba1> I did a man xscreensavers
<Shaba1> it told me everythign except how to shut on off
<neozen> lol
<rici> killall xscreensaver    ?
<rici> maybe
<Shaba1> all kinds of stuff
<neozen> try setting the timeout to something like 99 hours
<Shaba1> how
<neozen> that should be good enough
<neozen> ...
<Shaba1> if whenever I sart that applet the laptop freezes
<neozen> you should see a timeout entry in ~/.xscreensaver
<Shaba1> how am I even suppose to set the timeout
<rici> edit the file and change the number
<neozen> ..........the proper line in ~/.xscreensaver
<neozen> lol
<neozen> Shaba1: don't do much manual configuration of linux do you
<Shaba1> this all did not start until I tried to change from the default xubuntu blocks screen saver
<Shaba1> NO I do not neozen
<rici> ah, which screen saver did you switch to?
<Shaba1> I am a windows net admin
<neozen> usually there are two ways to do everything
<rici> at least
<Shaba1> Which means the linux is totally new to me
<neozen> gui.... which seems to not have all of the options
<rici> yeah, editing text files is not the windows way
<rici> think of them as .ini's
<Shaba1> yes it is
<neozen> and editing some text file somewhere.... which A always works if you've done it properly and B is universal for different distros
<Shaba1> but window start up scripts are different
<Shaba1> Just sayign Oh well do this
<neozen> *versions of the same distro
<Shaba1> is ASSuming the person has the first idea where to start
<rici> yeah, the linux/X11 config system is a mess
<neozen> ...redhat and debian/ubuntu store things in different spots
<neozen> rici: I'll agree with you there
<neozen> rici: a huge pile of short text files
<rici> and the things which distros do to make the gui's work just exacerbate the problem
* neozen nods
<rici> it almost makes the registry look like a good idea
<rici> in fact, my main issue with the registry is that it lacks comments
<Shaba1> I mean someone told me on this channel to copy and past a file from a terminal to a xchat window
<rici> the one really nice thing about unix traditional config files is that they usually come stuffed full of comments telling you how you might change them.
<Shaba1> well that ASSuming that I know how copy and paste work in linux
<rici> of course, the autogenerated ones in ubuntu/debian don't have those anyway.
<rici> Shaba1: copy and paste works just like windows
<Shaba1> in windows its a ctrl-c ctrl-v
<Shaba1> thats it
<Shaba1> Nope I tried that its now
<Shaba1> not
<rici> with which editor?
<rici> it doesn't work with vim
<Shaba1> seee
<rici> vim is a world of it's own. however, it has menu items for cut,copy and paste
<rici> it works fine with mousepad, though, which is the default editor
<Shaba1> See you just mentioned 3 differnt editors
<Shaba1> in windows Ctrl-C,Ctrl-V works everywhere
<Shaba1> not matter what program you are using
<rici> i mentioned two editors
<rici> vim and mousepad
<rici> i think ctrl-c ctrl-v works with pretty well every visual editor except vim
<Shaba1> ok two
<rici> but i don't use xemacs, so it might not work there either.
<rici> fwiw, ctrl-c ctrl-v doesn't work with the windows port of vim either
<Shaba1> my point was that you cannot just assume that as person knows how to do even the simplest things
<rici> i don't
<rici> i'm an ex-help-desk person
<rici> i assume that people need to have their hands held
<Shaba1> They may seem obvious to you because you do them all the time
<Shaba1> OH i fell sorry for you then rici
<DJAnubis> hey, I needz som halp
<Shaba1> My idea of hell is going back to working help desk
<DJAnubis> I'm trying to backup some stuff from my windows hard drive before I reinstall...I can't boot up windows at all, so I'm trying to use this to back stuff up
<DJAnubis> how can I make it so I can see everything in my file system?
<rici> Shaba1: i enjoyed it
<rici> but that was a long time ago
<rici> this is why i hang out on irc and answer questions if i can.
<rici> the advantage to doing it as a volunteer over being paid for it, is that i can be cynical and snarky, and chose the questions i feel like answering
<Shaba1> well I do help  for windows as a side line
<rici> and ignore people who irritate me
<Shaba1> but NOT using chat
<Shaba1> or the phone
<rici> luxuries you don't have when you're being paid for it.
<Shaba1> I do remote control
<Shaba1> and if they person does not want me in their comptuer then too bad I cannot help them
<DJAnubis> like, help
<rici> i used to do it over the phone long distance in three languages, only two of which i spoke well.
<DJAnubis> please?
<rici> it just takes practice
<DJAnubis> I just want to disable the hidden stuff
<neozen> what gives with help buttons in xfce?
<neozen> none of them seem to work
<DJAnubis> I want to back up my other HD, how do I enable seeing it?
<rici> neozen: i think the urls are wrong
<neozen> ah
<neozen> they going to fix that in feisty?
<DJAnubis> bloody hell, bbl
<neozen> ...huge annoyance for new users
<neozen> and one of the biggest complaints from my clients
<neozen> lo
<neozen> l
<neozen> my excuse has been ... "hey... you said minimal!"
<DJAnubis> can I please get help?
<DJAnubis> kindof in a hurry
<neozen> DJAnubis: ok...
<neozen> DJAnubis: gotcha
<neozen> DJAnubis: what kind of filesystem?
<DJAnubis> I think it should be FAT32
<neozen> DJAnubis: ok
<DJAnubis> it may be NTFS
<neozen> DJAnubis: have you got it mounted yet?
<DJAnubis> yeah, it's NTFS I think
<DJAnubis> most likely
<DJAnubis> I can't see anything in /mnt though
<neozen> DJAnubis: look in /media...
<neozen> DJAnubis: stuff is mounted in media within ubuntu's
<whitelamp> yo, how do i check what ports I have open?
<neozen> DJAnubis: you should also see an icon on the desktop if it's an external drive
<DJAnubis> it's an internal one
<neozen> DJAnubis: ah
<neozen> DJAnubis: well ... you need to know its filesystem
<DJAnubis> and it said it existed in /mst/hdb
<neozen> DJAnubis: mst?
<DJAnubis> ...opps
<DJAnubis> hold on
<DJAnubis> gah, stupid / commands!!! /mnt/hdb
<whitelamp> How do I check what ports are open in Xubuntu 6.06?
<neozen> ah
<rici> whitelamp: netstat -ltu
<neozen> thanks rici
<crimsun> I'd add -n
<neozen> DJAnubis: open a new thunar window
<rici> if the localaddress show up as localhost, it's only available on the machine
<crimsun> no real to preform name resolution
<DJAnubis> got one
<neozen> DJAnubis: and browse to /mnt/hdb
<crimsun> real need, even
<whitelamp> so netstat -ltu in xterm?
<whitelamp> as root
<whitelamp> right?
<rici> yeah, or as crimsun says -ltun
<rici> you don't need to be root
<whitelamp> ok, will try now
<DJAnubis> I can't browse there
<rici> if you want to see which program has it open, you do need to be root and you use -plunt
<neozen> DJAnubis: why not... which error message does it throw?
<DJAnubis> that's what I'm trying to get to, but there's nothing in the folder, and I know there's stuff there
* rici enjoys making words out of netstat options
<DJAnubis> no error message
<rici> my favorite one is -puta
<neozen> DJAnubis: what did you use to mount the disk?
<DJAnubis> there's just a nothing
<Shaba1> neozen you come up with anything
<neozen> Shaba1: I told you which file to edit... and which line to change
<DJAnubis> um, I didn't "mount the disk", I don't know how to do HDs
<neozen> Shaba1: edit ~/.xscreensaver and change the entry for timeout
<whitelamp> does the netstat -ltu cmd show open udp ports? Im only seeing tcp...
<neozen> Shaba1: looks like timeout hh:mm:ss
<DJAnubis> lol, opps
<neozen> DJAnubis: yeah.... ok then
<DJAnubis> get back to me when I call again, I'm an idiot
<DJAnubis> I completely misled myself
<neozen> DJAnubis: that's why I asked you about whether you mounted it or not
<DJAnubis> no, it said it was device /dev/hdb
<neozen> DJAnubis: remove that directory in /mnt
<DJAnubis> not /mnt
<rici> whitelamp: yes, the 'u' is for udp
<neozen> DJAnubis: it's useless
<rici> the t is for tcp, and the l is for listen
<DJAnubis> don't instruct me, please
<DJAnubis> go away for a minute
<neozen> DJAnubis: lol
<rici> 'n' is "numbers only" and 'p' is "processes"
* neozen pokes DJAnubis with a stick playfully
<rici> there are a bunch more
<neozen> um... you came here lol
<DJAnubis> okay
<neozen> ready to listen?
<DJAnubis> what can I open the device with?
<neozen> DJAnubis: get to a terminal
<Shaba2> 
<Shaba2> ggg
<DJAnubis> okay
* whitelamp dies of not seeing 4444udp open
<neozen> DJAnubis: cd /media
<neozen> DJAnubis: sudo mkdir otherdrive
<DJAnubis> otherdrive?
<Shaba1> neozen you come up with anything
<Shaba1> ?
<neozen> Shaba1: just told you.... if you keep disconnecting... you'll never see the answer
<Shaba1> ok what was it
<neozen> Shaba1: scroll up... I'm currently helping someone else currently
<neozen> DJAnubis: yeah
<DJAnubis> alright
<neozen> DJAnubis: you can call it anything you want
<Shaba1> I was not discoing just looking at breast on video chat
<neozen> DJAnubis: just remember the name
<neozen> Shaba1: ::blinks::
<DJAnubis> it'sn now known as "OTHERDRIVE" lol, the otherdrive pwns all
<Shaba1> neozen that will not change to the screensave I want though
<DJAnubis> then, do I mount /dev/hdb on /media/otherdrive?
<Shaba1> I would LIKE to go back to the old red bricks one
<Shaba1> which was not casuing my any problem
<Shaba1> this but thing I previewed has taken over
<Shaba1> I cannot change it
<neozen> DJAnubis: sudo mount -t ntfs -r /dev/hdb /media/otherdrive
<Shaba1> or stop it
<neozen> Shaba1: this is what happens when you do stupid things with an off brand video card in X
<neozen> Shaba1: ::shrugs::
<DJAnubis> mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /media/otherdrive busy
<Shaba1> hey the laptop was free and brand new
<Shaba1> what was I suppose to do say no??
<neozen> DJAnubis: are you sure you sudo'd
<neozen> Shaba1: lol
<DJAnubis> yeah
<DJAnubis> hmm
<DJAnubis> yaeh
<DJAnubis> I did
<neozen> DJAnubis: stick the output of mount in a pastebin
<neozen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rici> Shaba1: do you see a line "mode: " in .xscreensaver?
<DJAnubis> k
<rici> try changing that to "mode: blank"
<neozen> rici: nice... didn't know that ::makes a note::
<neozen> lol
<rici> i don't know if it will work
<rici> :)
<DJAnubis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15724/
<neozen> ....strange
<whitelamp> Ok, i solved the network problem.
<neozen> lol
<DJAnubis> what's strange?
<whitelamp> It seems that unlike 6.10, 6.06 does not allow rapid presses of the backspace or space key. wtf?
<whitelamp> anyone got this prob?
<whitelamp> anyone else*
<neozen> DJAnubis: that output says that /dev/hdb isn't already mounted
<neozen> whitelamp: nope... I haven't noticed that
<neozen> whitelamp: I run dapper
<DJAnubis> yeah
<DJAnubis> that's wierd
<DJAnubis> I use dapper as well :D
<neozen> DJAnubis: fear not... I'm thinking
<whitelamp> im on 6.06.1
<whitelamp> damn.
<DJAnubis> sounds like feisty?
<neozen> DJAnubis: go into the main system menu
<neozen> whitelamp: 6.06.1 is dapper
* whitelamp >.<
<DJAnubis> what's in the main system menu
<neozen> DJAnubis: the application menu...
<DJAnubis> yeah, what about it
<neozen> DJAnubis: under system
<whitelamp> lol
<whitelamp> "diagnoal cutters"
<neozen> lol
<neozen> ....I'm back sorry about that
<DJAnubis> (22:08:28) neozen: DJAnubis: under system
<neozen> DJAnubis: click disks
<DJAnubis> already have that open :P
<neozen> DJAnubis: great
<neozen> DJAnubis: that's probably why mount is getting pissy
<DJAnubis> aah
<DJAnubis> so, close this and repeat mount?
<neozen> DJAnubis: the disks-admin is a front end to mount I think
<neozen> DJAnubis: no... you should be able to just use this
<neozen> DJAnubis: you can see the disk in disk-admin right?
<DJAnubis> no, I can't do anything but look here
<neozen> DJAnubis: yes you can....
<DJAnubis> yeah
<neozen> DJAnubis: click the disk
<neozen> DJAnubis: click the partition tab
<DJAnubis> I think I did it, hold on, lemmie see
<neozen> DJAnubis: just to the right of the properties tab
<neozen> DJAnubis: lol... ok
<nraic> Hi, im getting permission denied when trying to output a terminal command to a text file
<nraic> Why could this be happing?
<neozen> whitelamp: those are diagonal cutters... you know.. those things you use to strip the plastic coating off electrical wires or clip said wires
<DJAnubis> man
<neozen> whitelamp: its a quit message I've had since...... a hell of a long time back
<neozen> DJAnubis: what... you get it working?
<DJAnubis> I made it point to otherdrive, enabled it, but it's not doing anything :P
<neozen> DJAnubis: guess the drive is blank then
<DJAnubis> it's not bloody blank man
<DJAnubis> I use it every day
<neozen> DJAnubis: lol
<whitelamp> Woot! fixed the key problem!
<whitelamp> ...What is bounce keys?
<neozen> DJAnubis: well..... then it isn't really mounted or enabled
<DJAnubis> it's /dev/hdb1, ha, I see
<neozen> DJAnubis: yeah
<neozen> DJAnubis: that's what I said isn't it?
<neozen> DJAnubis: lol
<DJAnubis> hmm
<neozen> DJAnubis: if not... my mistake mon.... its been a long day
<DJAnubis> it's permission denied
<DJAnubis> :(
<neozen> DJAnubis: this is just a temporary thing right?
<DJAnubis> what is?
<neozen> DJAnubis: you're just going to mount it once?
<neozen> DJAnubis: back it up... then be done with it?
<DJAnubis> yeah, then rip it, then reinstall
<DJAnubis> yup
<neozen> DJAnubis: coo...
<neozen> DJAnubis: from a terminal: sudo thunar
<neozen> DJAnubis: that'll run thunar as root ... so be very careful with the delete button
<DJAnubis> foxx@foxx-desktop:/media$ sudo thunar
<DJAnubis> Thunar: Failed to connect to the D-BUS session bus: No reply within specified time
<DJAnubis> lol
<neozen> DJAnubis: wow
<neozen> DJAnubis: you're boned
<neozen> lol
<whitelamp> what is the comand to mount a usb drive?
<neozen> whitelamp: are you in xubuntu gui?
<whitelamp> yes
<neozen> whitelamp: you should see the drive pop up on the desktop
<whitelamp> not showing up under thunar
<whitelamp> or the desktop
<neozen> whitelamp: hmmmmmmmm
<DJAnubis> man, how the hell do I get denied access!
<neozen> DJAnubis: your drive is bad... your bus is wonked... or you've done something very unauthorized to your kernel...... or... its just not happy
* neozen grins
<neozen> whitelamp: not much luck with drives these days
<DJAnubis> YES
<DJAnubis> I GOT IT
<neozen> whitelamp: what filesystem is on the drive?
<neozen> DJAnubis: lol
<whitelamp> fat 16 or 32
<neozen> whitelamp: strange
<neozen> whitelamp: that should show up
<whitelamp> ...
<DJAnubis> you have to do "sudo thunar /media/otherdrive"
<neozen> whitelamp: sometimes it takes hal a bit to notice
<neozen> whitelamp: give it 30 secs or so
<whitelamp> alright.
<neozen> whitelamp: after you plug it in
<DJAnubis> oh man, I'm gonna have to pick my bloody files stingily
<neozen> I really wish linux would thunk like windows when you insert a drive so you know its actually in
<DJAnubis> there's 14 GB of stuff I want
<neozen> DJAnubis: just buy an external drive
<DJAnubis> only 11 of that do I need, but I only have space for...wow, that's terrible
<DJAnubis> OH
<whitelamp> nope not showing up
<neozen> DJAnubis: format it with fat32
<DJAnubis> my dad has a 300GB!
<DJAnubis> pwn
<neozen> DJAnubis: and it'll just pop up when you insert it into xubuntu
<DJAnubis> hold on
<neozen> whitelamp: are you on feisty?
<whitelamp> no
<whitelamp> 6.06
<whitelamp> .1
<neozen> whitelamp: damn
<neozen> lol
<whitelamp> damn straight.
* whitelamp :D
* whitelamp :|
* whitelamp :(
<neozen> whitelamp: are you sure its plugged in
<neozen> lol
<whitelamp> yep
<whitelamp> i'm try another port
<neozen> whitelamp: good thinking
<neozen> whitelamp: sometimes one's burned out
<whitelamp> its one of those smartu3 drives
<neozen> whitelamp: or in the case of my junior college.... someone's stuck gum in it
<whitelamp> u3 usb drive
<neozen> whitelamp: the dern thing should just pop up
<neozen> whitelamp: does it for me all the time
<whitelamp> not for me...
<whitelamp> damn!
<whitelamp> still not working
<whitelamp> works on windows fine.
<neozen> whitelamp: remember... sometimes it takes a bit for hald to notice the drive
<whitelamp> hald?
<neozen> hardware abstraction layer daemon...
<whitelamp> better check what services are running...brb
<neozen> whitelamp: lol
<neozen> whitelamp: hald is running
<neozen> whitelamp: or linux wouldn't be loading
<whitelamp> ...lol
<neozen> whitelamp: hald's kind of important
<whitelamp> whoops
<whitelamp> neozen: still not working
<neozen> whitelamp: get to a terminal and type dmesg
<neozen> whitelamp: look at the last few lines
<DJAnubis> omg
<neozen> whitelamp: you should see something regarding a drive being noticed
<neozen> whitelamp: or a ton of errors
<DJAnubis> what's the copy command in command line?
<neozen> DJAnubis: cp
<neozen> DJAnubis: just use thunar to copy
<neozen> DJAnubis: it'll be easier for you
<DJAnubis> man, I'm gonna have to see about copying something command line
<DJAnubis> no dude, I can't use thunar, it's all permission denied
<neozen> DJAnubis: lol... if thunar is permission denied.... cp will be denied too
<rici> it will be the permissions on the hard drive, no?
<whitelamp> neozen: yep, bunch of errors throughout the whole thing
<DJAnubis> no
<neozen> whitelamp: well then... your drive might be going kaboom
<whitelamp> neozen: Apci errors
<neozen> whitelamp: ahh
<DJAnubis> I could sudo in, I may do stuff without thunar that I can do
<rici> yep
<neozen> whitelamp: this on a laptop?
<whitelamp> yes
<whitelamp> neozen:yes
<neozen> whitelamp: what kind?
<whitelamp> toshiba
<rici> DJAnubis: you might want to use tar and create a compressed archive
<neozen> whitelamp: do you know if your laptop has acpi issues?
<rici> something like this:  tar czf /home/dj/myfiles.tar.gz /path/to/hd
<whitelamp> neozen: ...It does. I have to disable a bunch of stuff inorder to get damn small linux to even boot.
<whitelamp> neozen: I'm pretty sure it does.
<rici> did you turn acpi off in your boot?
<neozen> whitelamp: well then.......... fix those first
<neozen> whitelamp: it might've shut off your usb bus
<rici> that's often the easiest way
<neozen> whitelamp: to save power
<rici> i can't remember the magical incantation though
<neozen> whitelamp: lol
<neozen> rici: noacpi at a boot prompt
<neozen> that does it for most things
<rici> yeah, that would be it
<rici> i had to do that a lot a few years ago, last time i did linux stuff
<neozen> rici: problem is... no boot prompt with xubuntu by default
<rici> F8?
<whitelamp> The light on the usb is flashing every 10 sec, must be the usb because my other usb drive is working flawlessly
<neozen> rici: yeah.... modern thinkpad bios has a problem with the modern kernel's video module
<neozen> rici: I don't have to disable acpi... but I do have to blacklist video
<neozen> under edgy and feisty
<ututox> http://www.codigolibre.org/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=1
<neozen> lol
<neozen> damn adbots
<whitelamp> Agreed.
* neozen whacks ututox with a trout
<rici> too late, he's off bothering some other channel
* neozen whacks ututox with a trout anyway
<rici> i had to do something acpi-like to install xubuntu on this machine
<rici> i can't remember what anymore
<rici> it was a month ago.
<neozen> lol
<whitelamp> Eh. Does anyone have firefox crash randomly?
<whitelamp> Happens alot to me
<rici> it works fine, it was just the installation cd that didn't
<neozen> whitelamp: how's your ram situation?
<neozen> lol
<DJAnubis> amn
<DJAnubis> man
<neozen> whitelamp: firefox is nasty on ram
<DJAnubis> I figured it out
<neozen> DJAnubis: oh?
<whitelamp> neozen: I have 4 GB of ram
<DJAnubis> I had to make two sudo thunar windows to copy from one to the other
<whitelamp> >:D
<neozen> whitelamp: bloody hell!
<whitelamp> >:D
<DJAnubis> I have 768mb of ram
<neozen> DJAnubis: um... duh mon
<neozen> DJAnubis: that's how you copy with thunar
<neozen> DJAnubis: I'd have told you that
<neozen> DJAnubis: but you said you had it under control
<neozen> lol
<DJAnubis> yeah, but I didn't know that you had to have two SUDO thunars open
<DJAnubis> I just thought it was two thunars
<whitelamp> Firefox only crashes when I load the flash plugin
<neozen> DJAnubis: you shouldn't ... unless you're copying on two drives you don't have permissions on
<DJAnubis> this is some top secret buisness
<neozen> whitelamp: lol....
<rici> then it's probably flash
<rici> you have a 64-bit machine, right?
<neozen> whitelamp: ok... let me guess.... you have a 64bit architecture
<rici> snap
<neozen> JINX
<DJAnubis> I'm copying from and to a drive that I should have plenty permissions
<whitelamp> ...uh...i dont have EMT64 but i have dual core
<whitelamp> not 64 bit
<DJAnubis> but I don't on either, so, bag
<DJAnubis> hey, I just got a core 2 duo
<neozen> whitelamp: close enough
<neozen> lol
<DJAnubis> I don't really care about it, but, w/e
<whitelamp> vista is gay
<whitelamp> lol, i had to say it >.<
<DJAnubis> once I get windows XP running again, I'll be happy, until then, I'm pissed
<rici> the nice thing about vista i noticed for the 20 minutes or so i had it running, is the you can resize ntfs partitions with it.
<whitelamp> You cant even copy a damn cd in vista without applyin DRM to it.
<rici> it made it much easier to create space to install xubuntu
<neozen> rici: ......that's probably the best thing they ever did to windows
<neozen> rici: you can resize ntfs just fine with gparted though
<rici> yeah, i used to use partitionmagic in my old life as a windows net admin
<rici> but having it available native is much nicer
<Shaba2> this sucks
<rici> cuts down on the reboots
<neozen> rici: as long as you don't do something stupid like size the partition below its used size
<neozen> which I've done
<neozen> lol
<rici> sure, me too.
<rici> pm is nice that way.
<neozen> when installing on a friend's machine
<rici> but it's at least three reboots
<neozen> rici: not with gparted
<whitelamp> gparted rules
<rici> two with gparted
<neozen> see!
<neozen> lol
<rici> both gparted and pm set the invalid bit so that windows automatically rebuilds the partition
<rici> so that's two reboots
<neozen> oh yeah
<neozen> lol
<neozen> forgot about booting into windows
<whitelamp> Windows sucks.
<rici> if you don't do that, you can fry the partition
<neozen> .....yeah.. last time I booted into windows (for the first time in 6months)
<neozen> it ran scandisk
<rici> so all in all, it was nicer to just do it native in windows, and then install xubuntu and not worry about it
<neozen> or some kind of scandisk thing
* neozen nods
<neozen> rici: I see your point
<rici> Shaba2: did you see my suggestion for editing .xscreensaver ?
<Shaba2> I cannot even find that file rici
<rici> it's invisible
<Shaba2> yeah i figure that
<neozen> rici: he can't hear you... he's too busy watching boobs in another window
* neozen grins
<Shaba2> so how am I suppose to edit it if Its invisible
<whitelamp> lol
<neozen> Shaba1: LOL
<neozen> Shaba1: get to a terminal
<Shaba2> now I was searching the web for stuff on xcscreensaver
<Shaba2> Ok at a terminal window
* whitelamp grabs shabas terminal
<Shaba2> I got tow of them up in face
<neozen> Shaba1: and type mousepad ~/.xscreensaver
<Shaba2> two
<neozen> see the file ?!!?!!
<neozen> lol
<Shaba2> that gave me some kind of error dialog
<Shaba2> let me try it again
<Shaba2> ok that not it
<Shaba2> now what
<DJAnubis> so
<whitelamp> ...."A Smart man solves a problem, and a Wise man avoids it."
<DJAnubis> now that I've got one
<whitelamp> :D
<rici> look for the line which starts   mode:
<DJAnubis> does a Core 2 Duo do anything good?
<rici> it should be about 20 lines down
<Shaba2> I would rather not turn it off
<whitelamp> DJAnubis: Erm...
<rici> just for a bit
<DJAnubis> I mean, better
<rici> you can turn it on later
<Shaba2> just change back to the default bricks
<rici> there should be two lines
<whitelamp> DJAnubis: It depends
<rici> mode:
<rici> selected:
<rici> change them to:
<rici> mode: blank
<rici> selected: -1
<Shaba2> ok mode: one
<DJAnubis> program related "depends" or what?
<Shaba2> and selected:211
<rici> ah, that's a nice one.
<whitelamp> DJAnubis: is it 64bit?
<rici> anyway, change it to mode: blank and selected: -1
<DJAnubis> I thought that it was supposed to be good for just a few programs
<DJAnubis> oh, wow
<DJAnubis> I'm not even sure
<rici> then go to your screensaver control panel, and hope the system doesn't freeze
<neozen> DJAnubis: yeah... for multi-threaded tasks... multi-core machines can perform much better
<Shaba2> ok ricii done
<rici> and then select something that doesn't freeze your system
<Shaba2> now what
<Shaba2> save?
<rici> yes
<neozen> DJAnubis: but the applications have to be written properly
<neozen> DJAnubis: linux apps can do this right
<DJAnubis> cool
<neozen> DJAnubis: but it depends on the app
<whitelamp> if it is, it will be faster for things written for 64bit cpus. If not, than little gain.
<DJAnubis> I love linux
<Shaba2> ok cross your fingers
<neozen> DJAnubis: you're going to want to install just the standard 32 bit kernel though
<DJAnubis> but, know much about processors?
<neozen> DJAnubis: ie.. the i386 one
<Shaba2> If Shaba2 leaves then you know it did not work
<whitelamp> 64 bit has issues
<neozen> DJAnubis: 64bit apps are just too buggy right now
<DJAnubis> ... I know what do do with linux, I'm not staying with linux
<whitelamp> 64 bit kernel has issues*
<Shaba2> ok no lock up
<whitelamp> ...
<Shaba2> gee
<neozen> DJAnubis: sorry to hear that mon
<DJAnubis> I want to know if this processor is 32 or 64
<neozen> DJAnubis: you a gamer or something?
<Shaba2> now now do I change it back to the bricks if I an
<rici> right, now you can change the mode
<DJAnubis> yeah, major one
<rici> and carefully select a screensaver
<rici> i don't know which one is the default, sorry
<DJAnubis> and I use programs like Reason
<DJAnubis> I makes da moosix
<neozen> DJAnubis: aaahhh.
<neozen> DJAnubis: well that explains it..
<neozen> DJAnubis: ever do much work with ableton?
<neozen> DJAnubis: I have a mac buddy who won't shut up about it
<DJAnubis> and I love xubuntu, so, I choose it as my main backup
<DJAnubis> ableton?
<DJAnubis> screw ableton!
<neozen> lol
<DJAnubis> I bloody hated their trial, makes no sense, there's no sequencer, you pretty much have to record yourself live....alot!
<whitelamp> Man, to bad the PSPlinux team hasn't made any progress.....
<DJAnubis> no kidding?
<whitelamp> Linux on psp would pwn
<DJAnubis> man, I want a little rat on a PSP
<DJAnubis> as my bootsplash
<whitelamp> lol
<whitelamp> Rat pwnage
<DJAnubis> zup zup
<whitelamp> rat eating the sony logo as if it were cheese
<DJAnubis> okay, can you help me out?
<DJAnubis> I need to figure out my processor
<Shaba1> well rici
<Shaba1> thanks
<Shaba1> gotta do it again
<whitelamp> Hmm....
<Shaba1> I hit one that did lock meup
<rici> oops
<DJAnubis> it's an "Intel Core2Duo E4300 Ty"
<rici> well, at least you know how to do it now :(
<Shaba1> Welll at least now I know how to get it back
<whitelamp> Thats 64 bit. 90% sure.
<Shaba1> damn
<DJAnubis> "Core2Duo 1.8GHz@800FSB"
<whitelamp> E4300, e series, I'm pretty sure
<Shaba1> Ok how about getting rid of that "saved session
<DJAnubis> omg, no way
<DJAnubis> AGH
<DJAnubis> expliteves!!!!
<DJAnubis> I need to download the 64x version now!
<rici> Shaba1: when you shut down normally, i think it will ask you if you want to save the session
<BFTD> DJAnubis the i386 should work fine
<Shaba1> nope it just quits
<rici> otherwise, go into the Startup and Sessions control panel
<DJAnubis> BFTD, you sure?
<rici> and deselect automatically save on shutdown
<rici> and select the option to ask you
<DJAnubis> agh
<BFTD> DJAnubis I'm doing it now
<rici> then say no
<rici> when it asks
<DJAnubis> I'm talking about using this with windows
<DJAnubis> xp
<DJAnubis> home
<DJAnubis> I'm using xubuntu as my backup
<DJAnubis> so, I want to learn from some people with experience, is there a windows channel?
<BFTD> yes but thats blaspheme
<DJAnubis> dude, I'm a music producer
<DJAnubis> I don't want to try running reason in xubuntu
<DJAnubis> it will be painful I assume
<rici> GetViewPortIsFullOfLies:False
<DJAnubis> hey, I could try it now though
<rici> that's the sort of configuration line i really like
<Shaba2> ok back
<rici> ... from the end of .xscreensaver
<Shaba2> back on linux
<rici> yeah, did you see the Settings and Startup advice?
<rici> Settings |  Sessions and Startup
<Shaba2> nope
<rici> turn off autosave session
<Shaba2> iwas rebooting
<rici> turn on prompt on shutdown
<rici> shutdown
<rici> when it prompts you, say "don't save"
<rici> that *should* do it
<Shaba2> ok that I got done on my own
<Shaba2> Like I said I am not a total newbie
<Shaba2> just to linux
<rici> cool
<Shaba2> brb
<rici> seeya
* rici wanders off
<Shaba1> nope that did not work
<Shaba1> still teminal,xchat and gedit coming up
<DJAnubis> I'll brb
<Shaba1> and I unchecked save session
<Shaba1> I mean that is not a big deal
<Shaba1> just irritating
<Shaba1> to have to close all those windows
<rici> ok
<rici> your sessions are in ~/.cache/sessions
<rici> the one it uses is, i think, the one with the latest date
<rici> but i'm not 100% sure
<Shaba1> ok I did a mousepad ~/.chache/sessions
<Shaba1> I got at error dialog that said
<rici> did that work?
<rici> yeah, it's a directory
<rici> do Thunar ~/.cache/sessions
<rici> that will open up a directory browser
<rici> you can just double click to open the files, but editing them by hand is likely to be a pain.
<rici> what i'd do is move all of them to a temporary directory, and restart
<rici> that should create a new session file with sensible defaults
<rici> if the defaults aren't sensible enough, you can start moving the old ones back in
<Shaba2> ok rebooting agian
<Shaba2> ok that worked
<Shaba2> although the background of the destktop is ligher then it use to be
<Shaba2> it worked
<rici> cool
<Shaba2> thank rici
<Shaba2> I owe you
<rici> i'll collect someday :)
<Shaba2> I would
<rici> just be nice and help someone else somewhere else
<Shaba1> I am not nice
<Shaba1> Now I can get a drink
<BFTD> hrm>
<BFTD> ><<>><
<Kikkoman> Just out of curiosity, what is Xubuntu?
<Kikkoman> I've read some things on it, but I don't have a clear idea of what it is.
<BFTD> Its Ubuntu except with the XFCE windows manager
<Exien> I have a monitor whose native resolution 1680x1050 but I can't set it to it :(
<Exien> Well, I have two monitors. Its a laptop so I have a second monitor (I only want it as 1, even if it mirrors) but it goes to my laptop's native resolution which is 1280x800 and I want it to look right on the second monitor =\
<Exien> I changed my xorg.conf to include both resolutions but it doesn't work :(
<BFTD> Exien the max for the laptops is the max you can do
<Exien> No
<Exien> I used to do it in Edgy with Ubuntu
<Exien> And it worked the way I wanted it to, but now its not. I don't know if the issue is because of Xfce or Feisty but I had Gnome on Edgy before
<Exien> Well I'm going to bed, I'll figure out in the morning. Thanks for your input.
<Shaba1> anyone got a web cam to work with xubuntu?
<maxamillion> Shaba1: not personally but there is an application called gqcam that is supposed to handle them rather nicely and you can install it from the repositories with the package manager of your choice
<sli> siemka
<sli> sa jacys polacy ?
<dadan_x> i have a problem regarding installation of xubuntu. At certain moment when Xubuntu should start from the live cd my monitor starts to blink (as it would autost the screen resolution) then is stops at the default (and empty) blue screen of Xfce, i tryed to start also with ubuntu then the same thing happended just the color of the screen was ubuntu's light brown. computer: pIII 224 ram. Any ideas?
<kalikiana> dadan_x, If the live cd is not running you *could* install the alternate or server cd.
<dadan_x> but it's not working with the alternate cd
<kalikiana> dadan_x, What error do you get when installing with the alternate cd?
<dadan_x> that it cannot read the cd
<kalikiana> That sounds like either the download was broken or the burning.
<kalikiana> You should md5 your iso file.
<kalikiana> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dadan_x> i'll check the cd
<unikon>  in the terminal when i type in uptime i  show 2 users is that normal or not
<kalikiana> unikon, Sure, why not? I have three users ;)
<kalikiana> That could be you and root for example.
<unikon> ty kalikiana
<kalikiana> :)
<unikon> im still using 6.06 xubuntu is there anything newer
<kalikiana> unikon, There is 6.1 (Edgy Edge). And at the end of this Month 7.1 (Feisty Fawn) will be released.
<hyper_ch> unikon: or you can already use the beta of feisty fawn today
<unikon> doesnt use beta's
<ZPM> ok im not sure weather to ask this here or in kubuntu because im using KDE but my distro is Xubuntu, when i first started using KDE all the screensavers were there and they worked. now (and i dont know when they did) they arent working and they dont even appear at all in the control center?
<rici> did you accidentally delete ~/.xscreensaver ?
<ZPM> no i dont believe so
<ZPM> i havent deleted any folders
<ZPM> ya its still there
<schlumpf-> hi i got xubuntu 7.04 i am trying to download a wine update. which one should i choose ubuntu edgy 6.10 or ubuntu dapper 6.06?
<Grey_Loki> Neither, IMO.
* grazie thinks Grey_Loki is a little bitter
<schlumpf-> http://www.winehq.org/site/download
<schlumpf-> so which one then?
<grazie> schlumpf-: The latest wine version is nearly alway the best. It's not tied to version of ubuntu
<schlumpf-> well why do they offer diffrent download for difrent distribution
<grazie> schlumpf-: ah yes....someone has prepare packages for different versions of ubuntu. The edgy version would be closer to feisty but I cannot say whether it'll work
<qiuhou> why don't you just use the package control system?
<grazie> I don't what's in the repos for wine right now, but in the past they have been quite old...you should check though
<grazie> don't know*
<qiuhou> which version have you got?
<qiuhou> hhh
<qiuhou> which version have you got?
<qiuhou> sry, problems with the clint
<grazie> qiuhou: don't know if that's for me or schlumpf- but I'm using v.0.9.34 which is fine for me
<tripppy> ive installed VNC and it plays local files. why won't it stream from udp?
<tripppy> ive installed VLC and it plays local files. why won't it stream from udp?
* grazie was wondering what tripppy meant
<schlumpf-> grazie, i got .33 but one thing doesnt work so they told me to upgrade
<qiuhou> the .33 is the version I got with the Package Organiser as well
<schlumpf-> so i need to add that server to my sources.list right?
<schlumpf-> and then just rund apt-get update
<qiuhou> I don't know -yet ;)
<schlumpf-> well ill try
<qiuhou> please, and tell me what you try
<qiuhou> I'm sorta new to this
<schlumpf-> me 2
<grazie> schlumpf-: the versions on the winehq website will be the latest. Whether installing an edgy wine package on feisty will break your system I can't say, but it is a possible risk.
<Grey_Loki> grazie, that's why I said that I wouldn't install either :P
<schlumpf-> ah kk
<schlumpf-> so i wont try
<schlumpf-> :)
<grazie> Grey_Loki: I see...I thought you were still bitter about you're wine breakage on edgy
<Grey_Loki> grazie, i'm still annoyed about it, yes, but i'm not gonna start giving out bad advice because of it
<grazie> Grey_Loki: of course...I was trying to be funny...maybe I failed?
<Grey_Loki> IRC isn't the best medium for subtle humour - I think the sarcasm gets lost in the translation to ASCII :D
* grazie is often guilty of this...sorry 
<Grey_Loki> Heh
<Grey_Loki> 's cool dude - if you were annoying me, i'd just stick you on my ignore list or something
<E42> hi
<E42> how to modifity the main xfce panel , for example : accessory , graphics ,multimedia , etc?
<grazie> E42: do you mean the menu?
<E42> grazie , yes
<E42> grazie , standardly its in the upper lefft corner
<E42> grazie, basicly *
<grazie> E42: ah...just right click aand move
<E42> grazie , no that not why i mean i want to delete some things from the others ,graphics panel
<E42> grazie , i mean i want to delete some apps from there
<grazie> E42: all the groups you mentioned are in the system menu
<grazie> E42: these all have .desktop files which you edit in /usr/share/applications
<grazie> E42: if you don't want gimp for example. then rename or delete gimp.desktop
<E42> grazie, ok i understand i just cant found the things i want to delete
<grazie> E42: then use grep in that folder maybe?
<E42> grazie , ok i have to go , thx !
<grazie> np
<Maximilian1st> Hi, is there a way to enable dbus for the wpa_supplicant package in ubuntu? By hacking the diff file of the package or so?
<Maximilian1st> Also, the package is given as 5.7 but when you ask wpa_supplicant -v it says 5.5!
<Maximilian1st> Am I missing something here?
<Maximilian1st> still, when you compare the package file and the original 5.7 they seem to be identic...
<Maximilian1st> Should I better ask this on ubuntu? This is not really specific to xubuntu actually...
<qiuhou> yeah, try asking there. I think there are more people as well
<Maximilian1st> Unfortunately, this is not the kind of easy questions that are answered...
<Maximilian1st> Doesn't matter, I'll just try reading the patch file from the deb package and see if I can find something that could help me out...
<eclipse> Hi, i already use Ubuntu, but i want to switch to Xubuntu, do i have to reinstall it again or is there a shortcut ?
<qiuhou> I think you just need to install the xfce package
<mrsno> yea you can install the xubuntu-desktop meta package eclipse to get everything you get with a xfce desktop install , or just select xfce from synaptic and install that way
<eclipse> mrsno: super
<eclipse> thanks
<mrsno> noprob :)
<dadan_x> i tryed to install Xubuntu on a pIII vith 224 RAM from an alternate cd, when the installation is finished and i boot from the hard disk i get an error message: the greeter application appears to be crashing, Attempting to use a different one, then i press ok and i get an empty blue screen (i thing it is Xfce's default blue desktop color), any ideas?
<grazie> dadan_x: I'd suspect your video card/driver problems first. Do you know what it is?
<dadan_x> it's an old one
<dadan_x> and before the stable blue screen it blink 4-5 times
<grazie> dadan_x: does ctrl+alt+f1 give you a console that's usuable?
<dadan_x> or maybe more, like it would autoset resolution or something
<dadan_x> i tryed ctrl+alt+f1
<dadan_x> it doesn't work
<grazie> dadan_x: reboot and select recovery mode from the menu
<dadan_x> but it does the same thing
<dadan_x> asking for network setup, keyboard layout...
<grazie> dadan_x: have you installed yet?
<dadan_x> what do u mean?have i ever installed xubuntu?
<dadan_x> i don't undestand
<dadan_x> it' an old machine
<dadan_x> so xubuntu was never been installed on it
<dadan_x> if u mean tat
<grazie> dadan_x: you are trying to install xubuntu onto your hard drive from the alternate cd, yes? How far have you got?
<grazie> dadan_x: if the alternate cd is booted, try alt+f2
<dadan_x> the installation finishes, it sais that i'll have to change the oem user after some certain settings, it drops out the alternate cd, boots from hard
<dadan_x> and then nothing...
<grazie> dadan_x: you did an oem install?
<dadan_x> yes
<grazie> any particular reason?
<dadan_x> no
<dadan_x> i should try another kinde of installation
<dadan_x> ?
<dadan_x> text?
<dadan_x> i'm a newbie so mayby that's why i have choosed oem installation bcause i thougt it's more user friendly
<grazie> unfortunately I never have, although I wouldn't have thought it would give you the problem you've got. I just can't tell how to complete the install
<dadan_x> what implies text mode install?
<grazie> dadan_x: do you have recovery mode in the boot menu?
<dadan_x> yes
<dadan_x> i have
<grazie> dadan_x: the alternate cd install is text mode no matter which option you choose
<cellofellow> I installed a kernel-image update yesterday and now I can not boot. Grub works fine, but I turned off the splash screen and I saw huge amounts of IDE and DMA errors on my two hard drives.
<grazie> dadan_x: I'm surprised you get the same blue screen in recovery mode. I have no answer for that.
<grazie> cellofellow: feisty?
<cellofellow> edgy. I was away for three weeks. Did Feisty release yet?
<dadan_x> any ideas whom to ask?
<grazie> dadan_x: oem is only different in setting user data up after installation is complete is far as I know
<cellofellow> you get a blue screen? I only ever get that when X is mis-behaving.
<grazie> dadan_x: some else on thr channel may know
<dadan_x> i get an empty blues screen
<cellofellow> :(
<grazie> cellofellow: feisty has problems. edgy should be fine
<dadan_x> but as i said before, i tryed to install ubuntu also and i got the same emty screen but with other color
<cellofellow> what video card are you using?
<grazie> dadan_x: all ubuntu flavours behave very similarly...it's not an xubuntu specific problem
<grazie> dadan_x: could you boot the live cd ok?
<cellofellow> can I use chroot from the live cd and apt to perhaps fix whatever is happening with my hard drive install?
<grazie> cellofellow: yep
<dadan_x> no when i boot from the live cd the proble is the same
<dadan_x> with xubuntu  and with ubuntu too
<cellofellow> sounds like video
<grazie> dadan_x: are you sure you get the same problem with recovery mode option?
<dadan_x> i will change the video care and give it a shot
<dadan_x> no i'm not sure
<grazie> unfortunately I have to pop out for an 1/2 hour. Try the recovery mode again
<dadan_x> when i saw that recovery mode does the same thing the "install in oem mode" which took me over an hour i stopped it, but it seems it was foolish
<dadan_x> thank you for you time guys!
<cellofellow> recovery mode, with no X, gives you grief? I think your card dislikes the console.
<grazie> dadan_x: stopping mid install is not a good idea
<dadan_x> i'm newbie how do u skip X?
<cellofellow> use Alternate CD or Recovery Mode.
<dadan_x> ok! thanks again!
<cellofellow> [1579.269152]  hda: drive not ready for command
<cellofellow> what's that mean?
<cellofellow> I get loads of that, from the livecd, just with different numbers. (I think they are timestamps.)
<cellofellow> I hate reinstalling, but I think I'll have to.
<cellofellow> !info linux-image
<ubotu> Package linux-image does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<cellofellow> !info linux-generic
<ubotu> linux-generic: Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.11 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
* cellofellow goes and gets his Edgy disk. :(
<cellofellow> well, I just formatted my / disk. now I have to reconfigure. :(
<cellofellow> dangit, I think that partitioning stuff has froze.
<grazie> cellofellow: that "[1579.269152]  hda: drive not ready for command" looks like a kernel boot message cause by you kernel trying access the drive before it's ready to read. May the hd is on it's last?
<cellofellow> perhaps
<cellofellow> It's sort of old
<cellofellow> (golly, I missed a lot of news this past few weeks. Compiz a Beryl merging, next version of ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon (not my choice, but cool nonetheless.) Wow.)
* kalikiana waves at cellofellow
<cellofellow> hi
<grazie> cellofellow: if it is your hd, you'll have lots of ide errors in dmesg
* grazie waves to kalikiana 
<cellofellow> I do. drat.
<cellofellow> This drive worked fine yesterday.
<cellofellow> this is my second drive to go haywire in the last month or two.
<cellofellow> DriveReady DeviceFault Error
<cellofellow> DriveStatusError
* kalikiana waves back at grazie
<cellofellow> the last drive I caught before it actually died, it was clicking like mad, and put the stuff on it on this one.
<grazie> three things in life are certain. 1.taxes 2. death. 3. hard drives wear out :(
<cellofellow> I wish Flash was cheaper. It has no moving parts and shouldn't wear out like that.
<kalikiana> grazie, How long did your hd's do so far?
<cellofellow> these ones are at least 8 years old.
* grazie thinks hard
<kalikiana> Mine is about 2 or 3 years old. And I hope it will become older.
* cellofellow should have used RAID instead of one / drive and one /home drive.
<cellofellow> well, I'll get back to this later.
<cellofellow> bbl
<grazie> kalikiana:  I've lost two old ones in about 10 years from of about 10. Can't be any more specific than that
<kalikiana> I'm not doing too many backups and wondering if I should backup regularly, on DVD-RW or Flash?
<grazie> one was a quantum fireball (crap) and the other was a fujistu with a known controller problem (can be fixed apparently if you can get the right part)
<grazie> I like hd backups. Good a long as you've nearly always got at least two copies somewhere
<Arianna> D-LINK Airplus DWL-G630 PCIMA card... fresh install of Xubuntu 7.04 Beta... Network manager, configure it, says configuring interface and crashes... Card flashes and seems to be totally recognised during the configuration, and then when it crashes it switches off.
<h3sp4wn> what happened to the release candidate ?
<xubuntu_tester> hello folks
<atidem> hello folks
<atidem> is there a system that permits to install xubuntu from ms windows?
<grazie> atidem: yes. never done it myself though
<grazie> !install | atidem
<ubotu> atidem: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<atidem> grazie: thanks
<grazie> np
<slow-motion> hallo
<kalikiana> hi slow-motion :)
<slow-motion> hi kalikiana
* kalikiana raises his hand - extra - slow - and waves at slow-motion :D
<beg1689> /jion #xfce
<beg1689> is it possible to add thunar actions similar to nautilus-actions-config?
<beg1689> more specifically i want to be able to right click a file and send it to a bluetooth device, in nautilus i just have it send the file to gnome-obex-send
<kalikiana> beg1689, There are Thunar's custom user actions :)
<kalikiana> It's under the Edit menu.
<beg1689> man i knew that too, slipped my mind
<kalikiana> :)
<beg1689> works great
<beg1689> my other problem is I cant figure out why a few of my icons are appearing in the "Other" folder
<beg1689> isnt it just the categories that decide?
<beg1689> i have 4 shoructs there and i dont know where the .desktops for them are
<beg1689> arent n .local or /usr/share/app*S
<kalikiana> beg1689, Many programs don't use standard categories. So you need to fix it or tell the maintainer.
<beg1689> its me
<beg1689> i cant find the .desktop for them either
<kalikiana> Hm, sounds weird. Maybe they are in the menu itself: right-click and choose 'edit menu'.
<beg1689> nope
<kalikiana> You mean you installed/packaged the files? Then you can edit the desktop files of course.
<beg1689> well one of them is "Printing Notification Icon"
<beg1689> and the other 3 are ones that i must have created at some point, but i cant find them
<kalikiana> You could do a 'find / -name "*whatever*"' or look into the tarballs you installed from.
<beg1689> so theres no way to tell what .desktops actualy get loaded?
<kalikiana> beg1689, Normally it's the two folders you mentioned. One could look into the source...
<beg1689> found em
<beg1689> i picked bad filenames
<beg1689> but using thunar i just looked for what they were named
<beg1689> (in the desktop, not the actual file)
<beg1689> dont understand why gnome never showed them though
<kalikiana> Gnome?
<beg1689> yea im switching over from gnome
<beg1689> might install a fresh xubuntu after the actual release of feisty
<kalikiana> I guess Gnome is a bit different, for example xfce is extremely after standards. Which is not so easy for an established environment like Gnome.
<beg1689> i definately like xfce better
<beg1689> it has more features than gnome, and much faster
<beg1689> the only thing i dont have know is fullscreen
<beg1689> for apps
<beg1689> i liked being able to have fullscreen things actually run in a window that was set as fullscreen, so that i could easily use other programs or switch desktops
<kalikiana> beg1689, alt-f11
<beg1689> doesnt seem to do anything
<kalikiana> For me it makes the current window fill the screen entirely with no decoration or borders.
<beg1689> did i explain it right? with metacity or enlightenment, maybe some other WMs, you could toggle a fullscreen thing for a window, which simply made it the size of the screen and removed its border.  it could even be set on the bottom or top
<beg1689> yeah thats what i want
<beg1689> is that using xfwm?
<kalikiana> Yep, xfwm4, xfce 4.4.0.
<beg1689> the ordering isnt important, cuase i can just switch desktops, but why wont it work for me?
<kalikiana> Did you choose a resizable window?
<beg1689> yes
<beg1689> thunar
<beg1689> and this IRC window
<kalikiana> Any chance that you changed the keyboard settings?
<beg1689> its not in my keyboard shortcuts
<beg1689> its not int he defaults either
<kalikiana> beg1689, Look in the window manager settings.
<kalikiana> There's a tab called 'keyboard'.
<beg1689> i see
<kalikiana> Do you see alt-f11 in there?
<beg1689> yea
<beg1689> maybe i should start looking harder
<beg1689> all 3 of my problems were trivial
<kalikiana> Are you running a default xfce? Maybe you are running some gnome or other program catching keys.
<beg1689> ok, xfce is officially perfect
<kalikiana> :D
* kalikiana waves at somerville32
<kalikiana> Good evening.
<somerville32> kalikiana, I got a UFV approved for catfish
<kalikiana> somerville32, Hooray! :D
<cellofellow> my computer is so screwed. :(
<BFTD> is it?
<BFTD> what's wrong?
<cellofellow> well, my / hard drive crashed and now my BIOS is going nuts after I took it out.
<cellofellow> and it ain't booting from my CD drive. Do CD drives have to master to be bootable?
* grazie i think so
<cellofellow> k
<cellofellow> that explains why they are usually hdc instead of hdb
<BFTD> no
<cellofellow> i put mine in hdb and it aint working
<BFTD> How do i get a new login without closing/exiting this one?
<cellofellow> does the LiveCD use GRUB?
<BFTD> it has grub on it but doesn't need grub
<cellofellow> huh
<grazie> BFTD: a gui login on fiesty....switch user
<BFTD> this is edgy
<grazie> BFTD: don't think it's supported on standard install
<cellofellow> future reference: gdmflexiserver is the command run by "New Login"
<cellofellow> BFTD: try gdmflexiserver to login with a different user on a different graphical terminal.
<BFTD> eh
<cellofellow> eh?
<BFTD> that
<BFTD> s ok
<cellofellow> what is a reasonable size for a / partition?
<cellofellow> a size that will be large enough for plenty of stuff, yet will help me keep bloat down.
<BFTD> I made mine 14 GB
<BFTD> and my home 30 GB
<cellofellow> I could do that
<cellofellow> Is 14GB still somewhat empty?
<BFTD> although i only have 2% space left on both of them
<cellofellow> 14GB is only 2% left when it's only /usr and /etc ? (mostly)
<cellofellow> they take the most space in my experience
<cellofellow> and /var/cache/apt
<BFTD> well I have /usr and /etc on the same partition
<cellofellow> me too.
<cellofellow> just /home on its own
<BFTD> I wonder if you could use /var/cache/apt do upgrade another system
<cellofellow> I've wondered too.
<BFTD> to*
* grazie usually finds 7/8G penty for / 
* cellofellow chose 10
* tonyyarusso has 5 or 6 currently, but it's tight
<cellofellow> now, I have /home in hda1 and / in hda2. I don't want that. How do I move hda2 to hda1 without damaging anything.
* hyper_ch got 30GB as root
<cellofellow> any /home hyper_ch?
<BFTD> on one system I have 20 GB for root and 90 for home
* cellofellow is so glad his /home was separate from /
<hyper_ch> --> /home is 290GB
<BFTD> haha
<cellofellow> big drives
<grazie> cellofellow: no problem an a mac disk...not sure if possible on an mbr disk
<BFTD> I wish you could raid single partitions
<hyper_ch> my mistate
<hyper_ch> 290gb that are free
<hyper_ch> 420GB on /home
<cellofellow> wow
<cellofellow> you must have raid
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: nah, a 500gb drive
<BFTD> raid 2 single partitions that is
<hyper_ch> and a 350 one
<hyper_ch> and a 160 one
<hyper_ch> and a 120 one
<cellofellow> I have 40.
<hyper_ch> and a 60gb laying besided the computer... can't put it into it anymore
<BFTD> all I have is a 160GB, 80 GB, and 60 GB
<cellofellow> and a dead 10 and a dead 13
<hyper_ch> well, I could remove the floppy, then I would have a place to put the 60gb drvie back in :)
* cellofellow thinks about cabling.
<BFTD> I'm gonna add 3 SCSI once I figure out how to take them out of this case
<cellofellow> I can only put 4 IDE drives max.
<hyper_ch> BFTD: brute force :)
<BFTD> haha
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: I can put in 4x IDE and 2xSATA
<BFTD> na, its like this housing that the HDD is in
<BFTD> I can have 4xIDE, 4xSATA, and 3x SCSI
<hyper_ch> isn't scsi damn loud?
<BFTD> yeah but my fans are louder
<hyper_ch> (and expensive for the memory thats on it)?
* cellofellow needs a real computer, with non-ide drives and a fast CPU and <GB RAM.
<cellofellow> and that is obviously modest.
<BFTD> ah
* hyper_ch needs alo a real computer with a modern video card, a quad-processory, 16gb ram and 10 Terabytes diskspace
<hyper_ch> and a surround system
<hyper_ch> and a second monitor
<BFTD> hyper_ch thats outdated
<hyper_ch> and ...
<hyper_ch> and ...
<hyper_ch> and ...
<hyper_ch> BFTD: what do you want then?
<hyper_ch> <-- GeForce 2 GTS/Pro ^^
<cellofellow> what about SLI cards? why settle for one GPU when you can have 2?
<BFTD> screw the video card, 4 quad CPU's, 64 GB of RAM, 60 TB of HDD space
<cellofellow> sounds like a supercomputer/server
<BFTD> wait a few more months, you'll be able to do 3 in an SLi
<hyper_ch> 3 in an SLi?
<cellofellow> and have dual-core cards I bet.
<BFTD> yeah
<highvoltage> geez, what computer is that?
<BFTD> 8800 is dual core
<hyper_ch> BFTD: what do you mean by that?
<cellofellow> double dualcore
<Ramla> Isn't there SLI and quad SLI?
<hyper_ch> !sli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> hmmm
<BFTD> 3 cards working together in Harmony
<hyper_ch> ah ok
<Ramla> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quad_sli#Quad_SLI
<hyper_ch> and you think you can play pong on that?
<BFTD> I'm sure you'd be able to do 2 separate SLi's
<cellofellow> when you have 2 cards, you can either SLI them (newer technology) for one monitor or you can have each power a seperate monitor.
<hyper_ch> gotta run again :)
<hyper_ch> cya
<BFTD> haha
<BFTD> 32x AA
<BFTD> insane
<cellofellow> what's AA?
<BFTD> my 66060GT only does 4x AA
<cellofellow> ticktockticktock this resizing partitions is taking forever.
<_3oo3> cellofellow: why resize?  :)
<Ramla> 32x AA is just dumb, i can't see noticable difference between 4x and 16x closeups
<cellofellow> cause I'm reinstalling and want to keep my /home partition. I used to have / and /home on different hdd's but my / drive died.
<cellofellow> gtg
<zntneo> i'm thinking about switching to xubuntu from ubuntu anything i should be worried about?
<icicled> all you have to do is `sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop`
<icicled> then just log out & log in w/xfce as your session
<zntneo> oh so i don't even need to reinstall ubuntu
<zntneo> duh stupid me
<icicled> sure don't =] 
<zntneo> is there anything that i won't be able to use that i can in ubuntu? i mean like automatix network manager and the like
<icicled> nope, nothing
<icicled> xfce is just another desktop
<icicled> if you feel like using gnome, then just log out & select gnome as your session
<icicled> everything should work just a-ok
<zntneo> well then i need help with ndiswrapper and network manager. I am having problems with both
<_3oo3> that's why I think you should have to manually install the desktop environ...would cut your support down to the nitty gritty
<icicled> zntneo, what problems do you have?
<zntneo> it seems that my wireless card becomes unready randomly
<zntneo> and my network manager doesn't seem to be able to config my card
<icicled> network-manager does not work too well with wireless cards that don't have native drivers
<icicled> it's a pain to get it using anything other than WEP =\
<zntneo> its worked before on ndiswrapper. I did some fiddling and now it doesn't work
<icicled> you could try uninstalling the ndiswrapper driver that you installed
<icicled> and re-install it
<zntneo> i think thats what i did that stoped it from working
<icicled> ndiswrraper -remove something.inf
<icicled> something similar to that
<zntneo> i've reinstalled my driver multple times
<icicled> are you trying to get this to work on a laptop?
<zntneo> to bad bcm43xx doesn't work on bcm4318
<zntneo> yes
<icicled> ah i see
<icicled> maybe you can check the ubuntuforums for similar situations
<zntneo> i think i tried and couldn't really find anything
<icicled> i made sure to get an intel wireless card for my laptop cause it has native drivers that work really well
<zntneo> i bought this card before i decided to go just linux on this laptop
<zntneo> and i had this card working great on fedora but i switched because ubuntu seems a ton faster on this comp
<zntneo> and ubuntu seems to have probs with my card :(
<ardya> hi
<ardya> ctrl+alt+ +/- is still broken in xubuntu xorg edgy?
<zntneo> brb
<zntneo> so i'm in xubuntu now
<zntneo> and i was wondering how do i add something from the app menu to the taskbar easily?
<somerville32> Add a launcher
<somerville32> :)
<zntneo> i can't right click and say add to taskbar or panel?
<Grey_Loki> zntneo, that's what a launcher does :)
<zntneo> yea i know but was just wondering if there was an easier way because it seems i have to find where the program i want is on the drive
<Grey_Loki> Most programs can be run just by entering the name of it
<Grey_Loki> mousepad, gnome-mud, azureus, and so forth.
<somerville32> Feisty has this thing where it lists all the applications and you can select it or something
* Grey_Loki has shortcuts to thunar, opera, azureus, xmms, xchat, gksudo wlassistant, ies4linux, and xterm.
<zntneo> hmm i can't seem to be able to add swiftfox
<grazie> zntneo: should be no different to anything else
<zntneo> i can't even seem to be able to figure out how to run it from the terminal :(
<grazie> swiftfox
<zntneo> command not found
<grazie> how did you install?
<zntneo> swiftfox? i think through automatix
<grazie> enter 'which swiftfox'
<zntneo> nothing happened
<_3oo3> on the topic of gnome/kde/xfce...you guys do realize you can install any windows manager you want, right?  you could install fluxbox, blackbox, twm, ice-wm....anything you want
* grazie doesn't like automatix
<zntneo> i know i have it installed i'm using it
<_3oo3> windowsmaker
<_3oo3> afterstep is nice
<zntneo> _3oo3: yea i know i was being dense
<grazie> zntneo: how did you launch it then?
<zntneo> from the applications menu
<ardya> ctrl+alt+ +/- is still broken in xubuntu xorg edgy?
<grazie> zntneo: open /usr/share/applications/swiftfox.desktop
<zntneo> sweet it works now
<grazie> zntneo: don't understand what you've been doing...but great
<zntneo> was trying to add a launcher and i couldn't find where swiftfox was located in the file system
<zntneo> and you telling me that helped me based on the above file you gave
<zntneo> damn me i'm being extraordinarily dense today is there a way to make the clock syncronize with a ntp server?
<ardya> ntpdate some_server
<zntneo> automaticaly?
<ardya> ok, so no one uses ctrl+alt+ +/- to change resolutions or configures xorg to use a virtual desktop size larger than their screen?
* grazie not me
<grazie> zntneo: I think you can auto sync with settings > date & time
<zntneo> are you using gnome? i'm using xfce and it doesn't have a settings thing except under applications. Which has no date and time.
<grazie> zntneo: no and I'm not using xubuntu right now either so i can't check
<zntneo> oh ok
<vimalg2> will Xubuntu Feisty also be out on Apr19th?
<grazie> maybe
<ephemeros> i hope :)
<ephemeros> though for edgy i waited for few days, if i'm not wrong
<grazie> prolly not though
<ephemeros> i am assaulted on port 63774. any one knows what this port does?
<h3sp4wn> have a look with lsof
<h3sp4wn> presuming you are listening on that port
<ephemeros> k
<vimalg2> i mean.. there's even rumours that shipit will start offering Xubuntu Feisty from Apr19 on SHIPIT. now thats cool
<grazie> zntneo: Applications > System > Time & Date
<zntneo> i swear i'm being extreamly dense today
<zntneo> ok i'm trying to do something and not it says timestamp is to far in the future
<zntneo> how do i fix that?
<Grey_Loki> Subtract 100 years :D
<grazie> zntneo: have you just done a sync with a network?
<zntneo> yes
<grazie> you may have to reboot.. but not sure as I don't sync with a network
<zntneo> is there something i can reboot to fix it or do i have to restart my whoel comp
<zntneo> hmm the update seems to have made it so that its midnight here (central daylight savings time)
<grazie> maybe you've got a locale/network mismatch
<zntneo> under time and date i have it set to my time zone
<zntneo> if i do a ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins /opt/swiftfox/plugins/lib will that make it so the plugins in firefox are read by swiftfox?
<maxamillion> zntneo: in theory, yes
<maxamillion> zntneo: i don't have any experience with swiftfox so i can't say with certainty
* grazie_ waves to maxamillion 
<zntneo> well we shall find out
<maxamillion> hiya grazie, how goes it?
<grazie> good you?
<zntneo> sweetness it worked
<maxamillion> grazie: at work ... can't complain, about to get coding on my compiler
<zntneo> max your working? i'm sorry dude
<grazie> maxamillion: lots to do then?
<grazie> hey yeah..it's Sunday!
<maxamillion> grazie: always lots to do ;)
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah ... i work every other sunday, its ok though ... normally pretty quiet around the office and not much to do so i get homework done
<zntneo> hmm sounds kinda like a job i used to have.
<maxamillion> zntneo: its an on campus student level sys admin job ... i can't complain, they work around my schedule and my boss lets me run linux
<zntneo> the job i'm talking about was a lab monitor job. I moved up to probably more like what you are.
<maxamillion> hmmm.. new feisty kernel since friday
* maxamillion aptitude dist-upgrade's
<zntneo> dangn't i don't want to reboot my comp :(
<maxamillion> zntneo: then don't ;)
<grazie> maxamillion: that fixes the boot problem?
<grazie> deja
<maxamillion> grazie: i didn't have a boot problem with the last kernel
<grazie> oops
<maxamillion> lol
<zntneo> i can't get my ntpdate to make it the correct time and i don't know why
<maxamillion> zntneo: i had that problem for a while too actually .... right after day light savings time, but it randomly fixed itself a week later
<zntneo> hmm seems i fixed it
<maxamillion> zntneo: congrats!
<zntneo> i had to set the time back and then re ntpdate it
<zntneo> i have no clue why it set it to midnight
<maxamillion> :/
<maxamillion> thats a tad strange
<zntneo> yea it is
<zntneo> i probably did something wrong
<zntneo> hmm anyone have expereince with wifi-radar? i want to set it up so it automatically runs at boot
* grazie is rebuilding his gentoo system due to being a little too enthusiastic when clearing the disk (so wishes he'd backed up the system as well as the data)
<maxamillion> zntneo: define "run" ... because it would automatically established a saved connection when i logged in .... but if you actually want the application to run then you can add it to your auto-started applications
<maxamillion> grazie: debian etch just went stable!!! why not put that on your PPC box?
<zntneo> oh ok i thought you had to do something to get it to establish a connection on boot
<maxamillion> zntneo: if i did do something to make it do that, i don't remember ... :/ its been a while since i setup xubuntu on that laptop, and since i had to turn it back in and was issued a new one from work
<grazie> maxamillion: to be honest I don't think I like the debian way much, but I'm still new to it. I do like all the packages though :)
<maxamillion> zntneo: and i run gnome on the new one just for variety (and because it has the cpu cycles to spare ... its a core2 duo T7400 or somethin like that ... 4mb L2 Cache, 2gb of ram, etc)
<maxamillion> grazie: lol, fair enough
<maxamillion> grazie: its all about choice ... i'm just not patient enough to compile everything
<zntneo> yea that make sense
<maxamillion> grazie: you could always look into yellowdog
<zntneo> the laptop i'm on is just 1 ghz with 512mb
<maxamillion> zntneo: but at the same time i run xubuntu on my workstation here (amd64 x2 4600+, 2gb ddr2 ram, nvidia7900gtx) just because i like xfce best for a desktop setup ... gnome just automates some things for laptops that i find convenient, but on the desktop xfce is undoubtedly my favorite
<maxamillion> here = work
<grazie> maxamillion: looked at it before and didn't like it. Now it's using e17 I'm going to give it another go. Free downloads in a couple of weeks I think
<maxamillion> grazie: rgr
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah ... e17 is slick and apparently ydl is supposed to ship with all airport wifi working out of box without any extra setup
<zntneo> i've been thinking of trying e17 sometime soon
<grazie> maxamillion: e17 is great if you get the right build...the one I've using recently is too unstable
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah, that's another thing that kinda annoys me .... microsoft released an operating system that they stoped and re-wrote half way through before enlightenment was able to release a stable branch
<grazie> maxamillion:  the amount of time you mean?
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah
* grazie vista has to be the greediest piece of software on the planet....a lot like M$
<maxamillion> grazie: its been what ... 8 years since e16 was released stable
<maxamillion> ?*
* grazie has not been using linux that long!
* maxamillion almost has ...
<maxamillion> grazie: i just read wikipedia when i get bored ;)
<highvoltage> maxamillion: hey there. howzit going?
<maxamillion> highvoltage: hey jonathan! ... it goes well, we are working on adopting the ubuntu.com drupal theme over to xubuntu and fixing our css problems in time for the feisty release (but we might end up a week late on it)
<highvoltage> ah ok
<highvoltage> afaik all the sub-distributions will have a similar drupal theme
<maxamillion> highvoltage: and i think feisty is going to be a very good release for us
<maxamillion> highvoltage: how are things on the edubuntu front?
<highvoltage> edubuntu is ok, especially on the technical side, but it could be quite a lot better on the educational side. it needs more contributors who knows something about education.
* grazie has just started compiling the gimp....should take less than an hour I hope
<maxamillion> highvoltage: hmmm.... almost wish my mother was computer savvy at times like this ... she's been a teacher for many years and has co-published a few educational books with her old mentor but she still has to call me to install a printer for her on winXP _with_ the installation cd in hand
<maxamillion> grazie: jeebus ... i couldn't stand it
<highvoltage> maxamillion: heh
<maxamillion> grazie: it was even worse because when i tried gentoo it was on a 366mhz p2
* grazie it's not ideal
<maxamillion> nope
<maxamillion> highvoltage: cody contacted you about that school that we were working with to deploy ltsp w/ edubuntu running xfce right?
<highvoltage> maxamillion: he mentioned that there's a school that might be installed, I don't know what has been happening with that though
<maxamillion> highvoltage: yeah ... well the guy who was heading up the proposal who had drafted cody and i as employees aparently didn't get the contract and they went with a windows implementation instead ... it was very unfortunate
<maxamillion> highvoltage: oh, but on a positive note: my university is planning to migrate to schooltool within the next year or two
<highvoltage> maxamillion: ohno, re the school
<grazie> While waiting I'm just comparing the quality of sound output by mplayer and audacious. Surprisingly there quite a difference
<highvoltage> maxamillion: is this an official schooltool pilot? schooltool is not /quite/ production ready
<maxamillion> highvoltage: not sure to be honest, my professor just mentioned it recently before class because apparently my university is a tad fed up with their current proprietary solution
<highvoltage> cool
<maxamillion> i thought so
<maxamillion> but sadly, they are still running everything on fedora core servers ... not my flavor, but atleast we aren't bound my ms servers
<neozen> meeeep
<maxamillion> ?
<neozen> can anyone recommend a lightweight personal information manager?
<neozen> hey there max
<maxamillion> neozen: hello
<neozen> long time no see
<maxamillion> neozen: yeah ... i've been around here and there, but life has been busy
* neozen nods
<neozen> same here.... and I've taken up residence in #ubuntu
<maxamillion> neozen: define personal information manager? ... like a desktop pda software suite?
<neozen> yeah
<maxamillion> neozen: ah, fair enough
<neozen> like that
<neozen> more traffic there
<maxamillion> neozen: uhmm... lemme check a couple things
<neozen> still living in xubuntu fulltime though
<maxamillion> yey!
* neozen dances
<neozen> can't wait for feisty
<maxamillion> neozen: you need anything more than a calendar application?
<neozen> yeah
<maxamillion> hmm... ok
<neozen> names, addresses
<neozen> phone nums etc
<neozen> otherwise I'd just use orage
<neozen> O.o... something that can share info with orage would be a plus
<neozen> but not essential
<maxamillion> neozen: uhmm... you can try treepad lite http://www.treepad.com/ ... there is a linux version
<maxamillion> neozen: here's a good link too: http://linux.about.com/od/softpim/Linux_Personal_Information_Managers.htm
<neozen> that's just what I was looking for ... a review site
<neozen> ..my brain... is just not working today
<neozen> I might just start using the xfce4-notes-plugin when i update to feisty
<maxamillion> neozen: no worries .... my brain wasn't working all last week
<maxamillion> neozen: ahh, didn't know there was such a thing
<neozen> maxamillion: yeah.. there is
<neozen> maxamillion: its in the repos for edgy and up
<neozen> but I'm on dapper
<maxamillion> neozen: oh, what would you think of a "places" meny plugin for xfce ... like how gnome has the "places" menu?
<maxamillion> menu*
<neozen> places?
<neozen> ...um... let me look into what it does
<neozen> what's the package for gnome called?
<maxamillion> neozen: its just kinda a "quick menu" to things like your home dir, the trash can, etc.
<neozen> Oh. wait that thing
<neozen> ...isn't that already in feisty?
<maxamillion> neozen: i dunno ... i think its just part of gnome
<maxamillion> neozen: not for xfce i don't think so ... i don't think it exists
<neozen> I'm sure I saw a folder with a house on it on the default feisty panel
<neozen> perhaps you click that and get a list
<maxamillion> neozen: in xubuntu?
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> I booted a livecd of xubuntu feisty a while ago
<maxamillion> i'm running feisty but it was an upgrade install so it kept all my settings ... i will have to look into that
<neozen> aaah
* neozen nods
<maxamillion> because if it was already done then i'm not going to code a plugin for it for xfce
<neozen> I just don't like menus on my panels
<maxamillion> neozen: fair enough
<neozen> I'm from the school of 'right click anywhere to get a menu'
<maxamillion> neozen: it would be removable just like anything else
* neozen nods
<neozen> of course
<maxamillion> neozen: yeah, i used to be really big into "right click anywhere to get a menu" in my "fluxbox is the only true WM" phase
<maxamillion> now i'm just used to having my xfce menu at the bottom
<neozen> in all actuality ... if fluxbox supported everything I enjoy about xfce I'd probably be using it
<neozen> I just haven't tried yet
<neozen> ...xfce seems to do what I need .. so I never bothered
* neozen grins
<maxamillion> yeah ... i used fluxbox for a long time and i really like alot of things about it, but everything it falls short with ... xfce doesn't :)
<maxamillion> i think my biggest enjoyment of xfce is how modular it is ... its like "oh, you don't like 'this aspect' of xfce4? ... then don't use it"
<maxamillion> i mean, you could technically mix xfce4 with fluxbox and ROX if you wanted to
<neozen> heh
<maxamillion> would be wild ... but it could be done ;)
<neozen> funny thing is, I'm checking out the flux-box faq
<maxamillion> yeah?
<neozen> ...lots of xfce tools seem to be at the top of the recommended list of stuff to use
<neozen> Terminal, thunar, etc
<neozen> xfmedia needs to die though
<maxamillion> yes, i agree with that
<neozen> I don't know why but I hate it soooo much
<neozen> we should just use mplayer or something
<maxamillion> or be re-written
<maxamillion> but yeah ... majority of screenshots i see taken of fluxbox desktops are taken with Thunar running
* neozen nods
<neozen> sessions can be a real pain though
<maxamillion> really?
<neozen> I just shut them off long ago and haven't looked back
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> fair enough
<neozen> (when you use nm-applet it just keeps spawning new ones with each login
<neozen> nm-applet is the thing that gives you a tray icon for network-manager-gnome
<maxamillion> neozen: huh ... that's interesting ... i didn't have that problem with edgy on my old laptop
<maxamillion> yeah, i'
<maxamillion> i've used nm-applet
<neozen> ...what I'd really like to make.... is a nm-applet type thing for xfce
<maxamillion> neozen: its being done :)
<neozen> ie.. one that doesn't include a bunch of crap I don't need
<neozen> libs etc
<neozen> I'd be interested in helping with that
<neozen> considering how much I recommend the use of network-manager-gnome on xfce
<neozen> lopl
<neozen> *lol
<maxamillion> neozen: lemme find you a link ... there are actually 2 of them being worked on by different people, one by a xfce-dev and the other just by an open source devel
<neozen> and the battery applet automatically increasing the size of the panel
<neozen> ...baaad applet!
<neozen> (so I use gnome-power-manager too)
<maxamillion> lol
<neozen> just strikes me as wrong
<maxamillion> i think that is fixed in the xfce4.4-stable release
<neozen> good
<neozen> I still live in the dapper world
<neozen> lots of the problems I experience have probably been fixed
<neozen> ::chuckles::
<maxamillion> :P
<maxamillion> bah! i can't find the link ... gimme a minute
<neozen> heh... no rush
<neozen> its my day off
<maxamillion> neozen: finally found them
<maxamillion> neozen: here is the one being worked on by the xfce dev: http://spuriousinterrupt.org/projects/airconfig
<neozen> thank you
<apocalyptica> hello
<maxamillion> neozen: and here is the other: http://compwiz18.blackhole.cx/wicd/wb/
<maxamillion> apocalyptica: hello
<apocalyptica> i have a laptop with ubuntu on it, the latest release of 6.10, (just installed yesterday), and for some reason the device manager wont open
<apocalyptica> can you help me out?
<maxamillion> apocalyptica: device manager?
<apocalyptica> yes
<maxamillion> apocalyptica: where do you see a device manager?
<neozen> nice
<neozen> ....the second one looks very nice indeed
<apocalyptica> i dont know what to do
<neozen> and it doesn't even require network-manager
<maxamillion> apocalyptica: where in the menus do you see a device manager?
<maxamillion> neozen: yeah, i actually like the one being done by the xfce devel the best ... looks like it would be really easy to use
<apocalyptica> system --> administration --> device manager
<maxamillion> apocalyptica: you aren't running xubuntu
<maxamillion> apocalyptica: that doesn't exist in xubuntu ... you are looking for #ubuntu
<neozen> oh... you mean air
<neozen> ..but that's just alpha
<neozen> the other one says its stable
<apocalyptica> ty
<apocalyptica> bye
<maxamillion> neozen: fair enough
<maxamillion> neozen: well either way, i think one of those two will be default in feisty+1 and i think we are trying to get both in the universe repositories either way
* neozen nods
<neozen> if I can avoid installing something to make something which should be simple work..... I'll avoid it
<neozen> .......gah
<neozen> that came out wrong
<neozen> I like minimal @#$#@4 ...!
<neozen> there... that about did it
<neozen> lol
<slow-motion> n8
<Merchelo> hmm, i did an apt-get update, and upgrade, and now my graphics have gone all slow in one game which i only play :( is there anyway to revert this problem?
<neozen> wish me luck... I'ma give wicd a shot
<maxamillion> good luck
<Merchelo> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<grazie> Merchelo: certainly possible, but probably more hassle than you would want unless there were only a few updates :(
<TheSheep> Merchelo: Nvidia dropped support for many of their cards recently
<maxamillion> Merchelo: you might want to try the nvidia-legacy driver
<TheSheep> maxamillion: that's the slow one :)
<Merchelo> is there a way to find out what gfx card it is without opening?
<TheSheep> Merchelo: lspci | grep VGA
<maxamillion> oh
<Merchelo> hmm, ATI Radeon 9200
<TheSheep> maxamillion: do you know how to compile the drivers from nvidia page with the debian-style kernel in ubuntu? :/
<grazie> Merchelo: Incidently, I've got a Radeon 9000 on my mac and I noticed today the performance was much worse on feisty than edgy (using open source driver)
<Merchelo> uh oh, i was looking it up, and something about a fglrx driver for ubuntu
<maxamillion> TheSheep: not really ... i did it once, but i read a tutorial
<maxamillion> i actually gotta run .. boss needs me to do something
<maxamillion> bbl
<maxamillion> annnnd back
<neozen> well.. I tried wicd
<neozen> ..stable though it may be ...
<maxamillion> no go?
<neozen> still requires stuff from gnome to provide a system tray icon
<maxamillion> :(
<neozen> ....and id didn't seem to want to connect to my wpa network
<neozen> ...thank god for aptitude
<neozen> lol
<maxamillion> :-D
<maxamillion> yeah ... wpa is kinda tricky
<neozen> well that's why I like it
<neozen> its a hell of a lot more secure
<neozen> and stops the wardrivers for the most part
<maxamillion> yeah ... i run wpa2 at home
<neozen> this is just decrepit wpa
<neozen> (my stepdad has a palm that doesn't speak wpa2 that he wants to use on the network)
<neozen> still works like a charm
<neozen> not one single unauthorized connection yet
<neozen> well... an unauthorized connection being one that isn't family
<neozen> lol
<maxamillion> :P
<neozen> I suppose if someone cracks your network they are authorized
<neozen> lol
<neozen> whats the news on the legality of that
<neozen> still unauthorized theft of service?
<neozen> like if you hooked up to your neighbors cable?
<maxamillion> well if they have encryption enabled and you crack it, that is illegal but if they leave it open and you use it ... that's just their fault
* neozen nods
<neozen> that's always the way I felt
<neozen> its as though you rebroadcasted cable programming for 20 yards or so around your house
<neozen> .....you couldn't scream if someone watched hbo
<neozen> lol
<maxamillion> :P
<TheSheep> hah! back to accelerated desktop :D
#xubuntu 2008-04-07
<Jester009> I am trying to install xubuntu on my old compaq presario 1675 and it hangs at Starting Common Unix Printing System Cupsd.
<Jester009> herro?
<Twilt> I have a question
<Twilt> Can Xubuntu run on Microsoft's Virtual PC?
<Twilt> Anyone?
<Twilt> It's okay, I'll just wait...
<Twilt> ...take your time...
<Twilt> ...
<Twilt> .
<Twilt> ..
<Who_> Xubuntu runs fine in VirtualBox which is some open source (with free closed source version too) virtualisation software.
<Twilt> ...
<Twilt> Oh
<Who_> Twilt: adding dots will not make people answer any faster :)
<Who_> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/VirtualBox
<Twilt> So would it run on VPC or just VBox?
<Who_> Twilt: I have no idea about VPC - but if you want to run a virtual copy of Xubuntu, you could do it on Windows or Os X for free using VirtualBox
<Who_> Does anyone here know about the making windows icons on the desktop instead of minimising them? I have turned off Thunar's icons and I want to have a window list and a set of icons on the desktop for minimsed windows. I thought this was possible in XFCE, but I can't see how
<Twilt> I'm gonna try using the Xubuntu alternate instal on Virtual PC.
<Twilt> Wish me luck
<Twilt> So far so good
<Twilt> But it failed on networking or something
<Twilt> oh well
<Who_> Twilt: any reason you don't want to use virtualbox?
<Twilt> I just had Virtual PC already installed so I figured I'd just use that
<Who_> Twilt: cool, if you can't get over the network problems, I can assure you the VirtualBo stuff works (on OS X At least) - I did an install last night :)
<Twilt> lol
<Twilt> It's installing just fine
<Twilt> way better than freespire
<Twilt> I couldn't get that to install worth a damn
<Twilt> If I really like Xubuntu I might install Ubuntu on my main system (with windows)  via Wubi.
<Twilt> But it all depends
<Twilt> I've seen screenshots and so far I like what I've been seeing
<Twilt> But there's not as much apps for linux
<Twilt> they're all for XP
<Twilt> That's why I'm gonna have a dual-boot system with Wubi
<Twilt> It's still 83% installing the kernel.
<Twilt> It's taking a little while
<Who_> Twilt: I did a wubi install of Xubuntu last night too - no kidding :)
<Who_> Twilt: it works well, I can recommend it.
<Who_> doh - didn't notice he'd gone...
<Who_> (or she :S)
<Twilt> Help!
<Twilt> My Xubuntu install is stuck at 94%
<Twilt> It's been there for what feels like half an hour
<Twilt> It says "Installing Extra Packeges - retreiving and installing acpi..."
<Twilt> Could I possibly somehow skip this step so it could actually work?
<Twilt> After all, It's just an exta pack.
<Twilt> Please Help Me!
<Twilt> *sighs*
<Twilt> .
<Twilt> ..
<Twilt> ...anyone?
<Twilt> Hello?
<Twilt> Am I the only one actually on this channel?
<Twilt> :'(
<Twilt> I'm sad now
<Twilt> no one will help me
<Twilt> *sniff*
<pfischer> what is your issue?
<pfischer> i can try
<Twilt> okay just give me a second
<pfischer> k
<Twilt> My Xubuntu install is stuck at 94%
<Twilt> It's been there for what feels like half an hour
<Twilt> It says "Installing Extra Packeges - retreiving and installing acpi..."
<Twilt> Could I possibly somehow skip this step so it could actually work?
<Twilt> After all, It's just an exta pack.
<Twilt> Right?
<pfischer> um i think you can disbale the apci in the bios.
<pfischer> what kind of machine are u installing it on
<pfischer> ?
<Twilt> But it's just in the middle of installing now
<Twilt> Virtual PC
<pfischer> i have seen in forums how it hangs some machines
<pfischer> oh it is vitrual?
<pfischer> hmmm
<Twilt> yeah...
<Twilt> have you found to make it not hang on those forums by any chance?
<pfischer> i am not sure how to skip it from the install process
<Twilt> I kinda figured
<Twilt> Whatever
<Twilt> I just wanted to try a taste
<pfischer> yeah but it was not virtual....so the solution was to disable apci in the BIOS
<Twilt> If I liked it I was gonna install Ubuntu 8.04 when it's ready using Wubi
<pfischer> what virtua.l sevrer are u runnig it on?
<Twilt> I like Wubi lol
<pfischer> vmware server?
<Twilt> Microsoft Virtual PC 2007
<Twilt> Whatever
<pfischer> ahhh your brave!! installing Linux on an MS virtual server??
<Twilt> It's not a real big deal
<pfischer> i bet they break it on purpose haha
<Twilt> LOL
<Twilt> Stupid microsoft
<pfischer> haha
<Twilt> Windows is actually pretty sucky
<Twilt> I just use it because That's the OS most apps are for
<pfischer> i have got both ubuntu and xbuntu working with vmware server
<Twilt> That's why I'm gonna make a dual-boot once I get Wubi
<pfischer> yeah
<pfischer> ah ok
<pfischer> vmware server runs on windows too
<Twilt> I suppose I could try VMWare
<Twilt> Probably better
<pfischer> it is
<Twilt> supports other OSes than Windows
<Twilt> by VPC
<pfischer> yup...linux, bsd, solaris
<Twilt> Sweet
<pfischer> and its free too!
<Twilt> I've only really heard or linux
<Twilt> I should lookj at those other two
<Bradley> Hello everyone
<Bradley> Can anyone help me with a problem I'm having with Xubuntu?
<Who__> Bradley - perhaps - what kind of problem :)?
<Bradley> Well, I just put in the installation CD
<Bradley> and I selected install
<Bradley> but it seems that the OS isn't installing
<Who__> what _is_ happening?
<Bradley> My screen is showing a bunch of horizontal lines
<Bradley> on a blue background
<Who__> hmmm. What spec is your machine?
<Bradley> 1.66 mhz intel processor
<Bradley> 512 ram
<Bradley> It's an old machine
<Who__> is that 166Mhz or 1.6 Ghz
<Bradley> But I'
<Who__> Ahh, the 512mb ram ansers that :)
<Bradley> 1.6 Ghz
<Bradley> Sorry
<Bradley> I need more memory?
<Who__> There are a few options it seems: The Ubuntu installer CD has a 'safe graphics mode' which you could try (I think that is the terminology used...)
<Bradley> Alright
<Bradley> If that doesn't work, do you have any other suggestions?
<Who_> Or failing that there is an 'alternate install CD' that doesn't have a graphical installer, but is still quite easy
<Bradley> Okay
<Bradley> I'll start downloading that now, just in case.
<HelloHappyHacker> pfischer: You told me to download VMWARE Server right?
<HelloHappyHacker> It's Twilt by the way
<Who_> Bradley: In case you're worried about the spec being too low (you suggest it an old PC) - I have it running on a 300Mhz with 128mb ram and it copes fine
<pfischer> yup
<HelloHappyHacker> k good
<HelloHappyHacker> I'm downloading it now
<HelloHappyHacker> I hope it works
<Bradley> It's not too old
<Who_> pfscher, HelloHappyHacker: Why Server not Player? Isn't Player free and Server not?
<HelloHappyHacker> server is free
<Bradley> It's about 5 years old, and technology gets outdated fast.
<pfischer> yup
<HelloHappyHacker> you just have to register
<Who_> Bradley: Yea, it should be fine.... Have you tried the saf grahics mode?
<Bradley> That's what I just put it in
<Who_> HelloHappyHacker: cool. Not available for OS X :(
<HelloHappyHacker> ...
<HelloHappyHacker> I have windows though
<Who_> HelloHappyHacker: not me ;)
<HelloHappyHacker> yay...for once
<Bradley> Alright
<pfischer> yeah you do.......they need to send u serial number
<Bradley> Seems to be working
<Bradley> I'll check back here if I have any problems
<Who_> Bradley: Cool. Enjoy :)
<Bradley> Thank you very much
<HelloHappyHacker> That's the only thing worth getting wwindows for, Programs, programs, programs!
<HelloHappyHacker> You can use bootcamp to run Windows on OSX
<HelloHappyHacker> if you have an intel
<Who_> HelloHappyHacker: But now you're so experienced with VMWare you can run Ubuntu all the time and run the few windows programs in a Vm - yay :P
<HelloHappyHacker> lol
<Who_> HelloHappyHacker: VirtualBox works great for me, so I don't need VMWare server :)
<HelloHappyHacker> I never really thought about it that way
<HelloHappyHacker> Instead of running linux in Windows, I could run windows in linux
<HelloHappyHacker> but then I might looase some of my files
<HelloHappyHacker> whatever.
<HelloHappyHacker> Once Ubuntu 8 is out I'm gonna make a dual-boot system using Wubi
<Who_> HelloHappyHacker: you could certainly keep all your files, but like you said earlier - seeing if you like Ubuntu by using a VM is a good idea first
<HelloHappyHacker> That's the plan
<Who_> HelloHappyHacker: Yea, Wubi is great - I used that last night too :)
<HelloHappyHacker> Sweet
<HelloHappyHacker> I'm just gonna get it when it and Ubuntu are out of beta (stable public release)
<pfischer> wubi?? what is that?
<HelloHappyHacker> Specail Ubuntu Installer
<HelloHappyHacker> Google it
<pfischer> ah ok
<HelloHappyHacker> WUBI@
<keb> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<Who_> pfischer: it lets you install Ubuntu from _within windows_
<keb> hmm
<pfischer> ah ok...thats why i have never used it....
<HelloHappyHacker> probably
<pfischer> destoryed my windows builds a long time ago haha
<HelloHappyHacker> I think it's the best option for me
<HelloHappyHacker> lol
<HelloHappyHacker> I want a dual boot
<pfischer> yup what ever works for ya
<Bradley> Yeah
<Bradley> I just installed ubuntu as a dual boot
<Who_> pfischer: It's great for Xubuntuising old laptops that had Windows preinstalled and no CDROM :)
<HelloHappyHacker> besides, all of my other family uses XP on this computer and they would be pissed if something changed that
<Who_> Bradley: Already!?
<HelloHappyHacker> DUAL-BOOT!
<Bradley> Whenever I'm doing anything that doesn't require Windows specific programs, I use it
<HelloHappyHacker> yay
<Bradley> I had it before
<Bradley> I've just never used xubuntu
<HelloHappyHacker> I heard it's supposed to be very good
<pfischer> right....that is what i am running on this ibm t22.....xubuntu.
<HelloHappyHacker> Ubuntu that is
<HelloHappyHacker> best linux out ther
<keb> depends on your purposes
<pfischer> it is the most user friendly for sure
<HelloHappyHacker> true
<HelloHappyHacker> That's what I want
<HelloHappyHacker> I also heard it's faster than XP
<HelloHappyHacker> is that true?
<Who_> Ubuntu is not nearly so good for older hardware as Xubuntu.
<pfischer> yup xubuntu on old hw is great
<HelloHappyHacker> Well Xubuntu is MADE for older hardware/low RAM situation
<Who_> HelloHappyHacker: From my person benchmarking: Xubuntu is quicker than XP for most things...
<Bradley> Oh for sure
<HelloHappyHacker> Sweet
<pfischer> gnome and kde are a bit heavy
<Bradley> It
<HelloHappyHacker> What about Ubuntu
<HelloHappyHacker> :?
<Bradley> It's not full of all the bloatware you get with Windows
<keb> i got fluxbuntu working on a 600MHz 64MB hp desktop.  maybe i'll try xubuntu on it
<HelloHappyHacker> That's good news
<HelloHappyHacker> ...i guess
<pfischer> i personally find most linux distros faster that xp....
<Who_> And I can also have semitransparent windows, nice drop shadows on windows, etc on a PII300Mhz with 2Mb Video ram - I actually don't understand how!?
<HelloHappyHacker> LOL
<Who_> (and 128mbRam)
<Bradley> Haha
<pfischer> plus you can configure them all to your liking
<HelloHappyHacker> That's the great thing about linux
<HelloHappyHacker> I heard they're actually working on linux for wii
<HelloHappyHacker> lol that'll be great
<Bradley> I'm installing Xubuntu on an old PC of mine to use it as a FTP file server
<Who_> Though sometimes the configurability is bad - like... if you have work to do... ;)
<pfischer> you can put ubnutu on a ps3
<HelloHappyHacker> ahh
<pfischer> haha
<pfischer> my next project
<HelloHappyHacker> Awsome
<HelloHappyHacker> but i don't have ps3
<HelloHappyHacker> :(
<Who_> You can put Linux on lots and lots of stuff
<pfischer> yup
<pfischer> ipods!!
<HelloHappyHacker> If I do work I'll probably just wind up Using MS office
<Who_> Phones, Xboxes,
<Bradley> I would put it on my ipod, but Rockbox is far better
<pfischer> haha
<HelloHappyHacker> even though it's really slow it gets the job done
<Who_> Bradley: Was it easy to install?
<Bradley> It's still going
<Who_> (Rockbox, that is)
<Bradley> Oh
<Bradley> Yeah
<HelloHappyHacker> They have linux for everything
<HelloHappyHacker> ...almost
<Bradley> It's great. Easy to configure, and simple to customize
<ouellettesr> hello, im having a bit of trouble installing xubuntu in text mode, it gets all the way to "Installing the kernel - retrieving and installing linux-generic...." and then stays there
<HelloHappyHacker> I wish I could get it on MY iPod. But I have a new one with stupid encrypted frimware
<Bradley> I put it on my 1st gen nano.
<Who_> Bradley: and the one thing that worries me: I always see screenshots with ugly fonts - can you have nice smooth fonts like on Apple's software (yes, I am a design geek :P)
<HelloHappyHacker> I have a 3g nano
<Bradley> Oh, you can import a number of different fonts
<Bradley> and games too, I believe.
<HelloHappyHacker> Stupid apple.  encrypting theyre ipod firmware
<Bradley> Check out their website.
<Who_> Bradley: But do any of them look *nice*?
<HelloHappyHacker> I dislike them for that
<HelloHappyHacker> But apple does have a nice interface.  I have to give them that
<Who_> ouellettesr: Have you verified your CD?
<Bradley> I haven't tried them all out. But I'm sure there are some that are nice because Rockbox has a pretty sizeable user base and it's all open source, I believe.
<HelloHappyHacker> OMG VMWare is taking forever to download
<pfischer> yeah luv osx.....i run it on my amd desktop
<HelloHappyHacker> still at 33%
<pfischer> hackintosh
<ouellettesr> Who_, , no ill do that now
<pfischer> use to run gentoo on it
<HelloHappyHacker> gentoo?
<pfischer> it is a linux distro
<HelloHappyHacker> oh
<Who_> ouellettesr: good luck - I hope it is that, because that is simple to fix :)
<HelloHappyHacker> lol
<ouellettesr> :D
<HelloHappyHacker> :D
<pfischer> =oP
<HelloHappyHacker> my new friends...to some degree
<HelloHappyHacker> :P
<HelloHappyHacker> Is Wubi gonna come bundled with Ubuntu 8.04?
<Who_> HelloHappyHacker: Don't know, but it is a 100k download or something :)
<HelloHappyHacker> I see
<pfischer> i always just use the live cd when installing
<HelloHappyHacker> Well it's an OS. What do you expect?
<HelloHappyHacker> I gotta go now.
<pfischer> latr
<HelloHappyHacker> I'll talk to you guys later
<pfischer> cya
<HelloHappyHacker> Either as Twilt or HelloHappyHacker
<Who_> HelloHappyHacker: Good luck with your virtual machine. Remember that VirtualBox is free and works well too if you don't succeed
<HelloHappyHacker> I have two identiees
<HelloHappyHacker> shh
<HelloHappyHacker> k
<keb> Who_ : does Wine work in an Xubuntu inside VirtualBox? :P
<Who_> keb: hmmmm. I haven't tested it and can't right now as I don't have my USB disk that the VB image is on
<Who_> keb: would be interesting to know! though not so handy, methinks :P
<keb> hehe
<Who_> Unless you _had_ to run Windows apps on Os X on an Intel Mac with out paying for Windows...
<Who_> but I think DarWine still exists to fill that hole...
<Bradley> What exactly /is/ VirtualBox?
<Who_> Which browsers are people using with Xubuntu? Firefox is a little heavy for one of my systems....
<Bradley> FireFox 3 has the lowest memory use of any mainstream browser if that's what you're referring to as heavy.
<keb> isnt w3m lower
<Bradley> I'm sure it is. But w3m isn't exactly mainstream.
<keb> low memory use isnt mainstream ;)
<Bradley> Haha, true.
<ouellettesr> i ran the test on the cd and it says its valid, not sure where to go now
<inazad> hi there
<inazad> how to upgrade without downloading the install cd ?
<ouellettesr> edit you /etc/apt/sources.list file and change all instances of fiesty to gutsy
<ouellettesr> inazad, that is if you are usinf fiesty right now
<inazad> euh
<inazad> i'm using 7.10
<inazad> i want 8.04 beta
<keb> this should work http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-to-ubuntu-804-lts-hardy-heron-beta.html
<inazad> thx
<Who___> grr. Didn't mean to ask a Q and then leave - got disconnected. Did anyone answer the browser question?
<inazad> browser question ?
<Who___> I asked which lightweight browsers people were using. Firefox is a little too heavy here
<inazad> hmm use Opera
<ouellettesr> <Bradley> FireFox 3 has the lowest memory use of any mainstream browser if that's what you're referring to as heavy.
<ouellettesr> <keb> isnt w3m lower
<ouellettesr> <Bradley> I'm sure it is. But w3m isn't exactly mainstream.
<ouellettesr> <keb> low memory use isnt mainstream ;)
<ouellettesr> <Bradley> Haha, true.
<inazad> ouellettesr, i'm on xubuntu.. its will works ?
<keb> Who___ here is a list of browsers for a light xubuntu install http://www.abload.de/img/ubuntu-light-menu2zuu.png
<Who___> It is slow to start and UI is not very responsive
<Who___> thanks keb
<ouellettesr> inazad, im not sure i havent used hard yet
<keb> taken from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4661346
<Who___> I'm just profiling gtk themes (with gtkperf) there's quite a bit of variation. I guess that it is very minimal in real life context though.
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> how can I play windows games on xubuntu?
<keb> Who___ don't thank me thanks Stroganoff
<n-iCe> am I lag?
<n-iCe> how can I play windows games on xubuntu?
<Stroganoff> yep
<Stroganoff> use wine or cedega
<n-iCe> are free?
<Stroganoff> see http://appdb.winehq.org/ for compatibility
<Stroganoff> wine is free
<Who___> Bradley: Did it work?
<n-iCe> anyone alive????
<Bradley> I'm alive
<Bradley> you can use wine
<Who___> yea, I'm alive too :)
<n-iCe> But I have a new question
<n-iCe> I am trying to login to my xubuntu account it says that user or pass are incorrect!
<n-iCe> Where can I see them?
<n-iCe> Or what can I do?
<rondorland> ummmm
<n-iCe> And I just installed it
<n-iCe> I am sure my login is correct
<n-iCe> do I need to re-intall?
<Stroganoff> no
<Who___> n-iCe: Are you aware that capitalisation matters on Linux?
<keb> i think there is some lag here
<Stroganoff> nope
<Stroganoff> just kidding ^^
<Who___> Stroganoff: But looking at n-iCe's user name I wouldn't be surprised if that was the problem :P
<Stroganoff> definately something pebcak
<Who___> lol, indeed
<Who___> woo. Opera is speedy fun
<Stroganoff> yeah
<Stroganoff> but only nightly works with current flash
<Who___> 300mhz is not really enough to work with flash anyway :(
<Stroganoff> yep
<Stroganoff> http://www.fanboy.co.nz/adblock/opera/
<Who___> shiny
<keb> gnash or flash?
<Who___> That was a kinda eerie mind-read situation. I had just gone to Digg and thought. Geez - what's really slowing this down is the ADS :P
<Stroganoff> adblock is vital for light weight browsing ^^
<Who___> yea, something I'd not considered until now...
<keb> it would be nice if there was some way to turn off all but essential images
<Who___> Know what Opera's business model is these days?
<keb> isnt it still adware
<Who___> "essential" is surely rather subjective?
<keb> objectively speaking: images not required for function of pages e.g. form buttons
<Stroganoff> i could imagine nice ways to implement that feature
<keb> and then if people followed W3C standards  the alt= attribute would let you decide to click and see content images
<Stroganoff> i.e. show only images of certain size per default. placeholders and hotkey+rubberband selection for unveiling the others
<Who___> keb: the alt one works nicely - makes much sense
<Stroganoff> keb: opera isn't adware since over a year now
<keb> cool
<Stroganoff> you can view the source code, too (after registration)
<Stroganoff> to some extent at least, dunno.
<keb> so they still don't value freedom ;)
<Stroganoff> nope
<Stroganoff> i hope firefox3 gets a lot faster
<Stroganoff> and kazehakase a lot smaller und more usable
<Stroganoff> and for flash
<Stroganoff> sigh
<Who___> Stroganoff: I was really quite surprised I could use it at all, actually - they've clearly made progress
<keb> i found firefox2 pretty snappy on fluxbox
<Stroganoff> firefox3 is a lot more snappy.
<Stroganoff> on *
<Stroganoff> keb, btw i'm talking about low memory environments
<keb> excellent, that is real progress!
<Who___> even on my MacBook with 2GB it is faster :)
<Who___> yuk. I hate phrase like 'MacBook with 2GB' - sounds like the concept of 'RAM' confuses me :P Apologies
<Who___> right. Bed for me. Night
<keb> night
<gaurdro> has anyone tried hardy yet?
<torroella> anyone online?
<zoredache> ask your question
<zoredache> !night
<ubotu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<deope> hehe
<deope> I see
<deope> how are you?
<deope> wondering, how can I know my xubuntu version
<zoredache> use the command 'lsb_release -a' in a terminal
<gaurdro> since people are now awake,  anyone tried the hardy beta release?
<deope> I have not I don't even know my version
<zoredache> I ran through the install several times gaurdro..  I didn't spend much time actually using it though
<deope> I just got the xubuntu version is my first time running it
<gaurdro> okay thanks,
<deope> Description:    Ubuntu 6.10
<deope> lol ? why does it says Ubuntu and not xubuntu?
<deope> is that normal?
<zoredache> because xubuntu is ubuntu just with a different default selection of packages
<deope> ooh
<deope> it is lighter I guess, right?
<zoredache> that depends on who you ask... It is somewhat though
<zoredache> xubuntu uses xfce, the base ubuntu uses gnome
<deope> im loving it
<deope> hopefully my flight simulator works in here
<deope> wine is the emulator package right?
<gaurdro> yea,  I'd also look up wine tools,  it's a add-on that makes it much easier to get wine working correctly.
<zoredache> don't let any wine fan-boy hear you call it an emulator
<zoredache> the name is an acrynome for Wine Is Not an Emulator
<deope> oh I learned something new today.
<zoredache> but yes, it may allow you to run some windows apps...
<deope> with wine tools you mean, apt-get install wine tools ?
<zoredache> I don't know much about it... I refuse to use it in principle
<gaurdro> I mean  go here:  http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
<deope> so do I, if we use linux why do we want to "emulate" some windows programs, but I just want to play my game :p
<gaurdro> For me I use it for a program I need for research that was written for the windows API.
<deope> thanks for the link I will read right now, where are you from by the way?
<gaurdro> Michigan, USA
<deope> gaurdro:  oh , how is it? works fine?
<deope> and you zoredache  where are you from?
<gaurdro> that program runs better than under windows,  but that's because the programmer only used the windows api and all the graphics and software engines were written from scratch.
<deope> look what I just found: http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/wt0.9jo.html , is like the allowed programs database
<deope> on the winetools
<deope> there are no games, won't be useful for my porpuse :<
<deope> purpose*
<gaurdro> those are a list of programs that they know work really well.  wine tools is a jumpstarter that sets things up properly, and guides you through the install of some important windows files/programs that most other programs depend on.
<deope> oh I just noticed that xubuntu didn't detect my sound card :o
<gaurdro> so where are you from?
<deope> MEXICO
<deope> Mexico, sorry for caps
<gaurdro> no worries.
<deope> let me see if my souncd card really was not detected
<deope> :| weird ubuntu does detect it
<gaurdro> what made you think that it wasn't detected?
<deope> The cpu does the sounds instead the speakers
<gaurdro> ?
<deope> I downloaded the install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz to my desktop
<deope> how do I install that, lol
<gaurdro> I think there's a package for that that works better.
<gaurdro> have you added the medibuntu repositories?
<gaurdro> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<deope> No I haven't
<gaurdro> I would look into it, there's a bunch of software in there that they can't include in the base release due to licensing restrictions but is valueable to most users.  I think that's where the flash player packages is.
<deope> NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<deope> My first xubuntu error :D
<gaurdro> and that's not really an error.  I successfully ignored it with no reprocussions.
<deope> The Adobe Flash Player installation is complete.
<redwhitewaldo> who here is on 8.04xubuntu?
<redwhitewaldo> for those on xubuntu8.04, does your screensaver go on?
<deope> done gaurdro  :D
<deope> and my soundcard is working perfectly
<gaurdro> awesome
<deope> I am agree hehe, now let's install java
<deope> damn I can't scroll up with irssi
<cromag> pgup
<deope> hehe that's right
<deope> what's the best IRC package for you guys?
<deope> is package the correct word? should I instead software?
<cromag> client
<cromag> i would say
<deope> client! thats it, thanks
<cromag> and for me it is irssi.
<cromag> for others it may be xchast or bitchX
<cromag> xchat*
<deope> I liked mIRC a lot =p i won't lie
<cromag> its also pretty easy to set up stuff in mIRC.
<cromag> and easy scripting
<deope> yeah I used to be a mIRC scripter
<deope> yeah
<deope> now I am learning php
<deope> and well all the unix stuff I guess
<gaurdro> I use xchat
<deope> gaurdro: I saw some screenshoots I could say the most similar mIRC appearence?
<cromag> i think many clients runs perl scripts.
<deope> gaurdro:  by the way I added the medibuntu repositories
<gaurdro> yea,  I'd also take a look at uberscript, it's an add-on to xchat
<deope> anyone knows the java package, or should I google it?
<gaurdro> sudo apt-get install java  ?? I'm not sure but it's a logical start
<deope> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<deope> I guess
<deope> where are the sources.list located?
<gaurdro> that should do it.
<gaurdro> /etc/apt it's normally easier to configure them using synaptic.
<deope> I did it I think
<deope> the only two commented are:
<deope> # deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted unive$
<deope> # deb-src http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted u$
<deope> should I uncommented them?
<gaurdro> i've had no trouble with backports but it is unsupported and can break things
<ouellettesr> hello, i just installed xubuntu and its not working with either the onboard nic or pci nic
<deope> How can I select all the text in there?
<deope> to show it to you
<ouellettesr> deope are you using vi?
<deope> uhm I could, instead nano
<gaurdro> I'm sorry but it's 1am here and I need to go to bed.  I hope I helped and best of luck with xubuntu.
<ouellettesr> vi is probably more complicated then nano
<deope> you did
<deope> good night!
<deope> ouellettesr:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , did the job :D
<ouellettesr> deope are you using command line only?
<ouellettesr> ok good
<deope> Are you good at sources.list ?
<ouellettesr> somewhat, whats the problem
<deope> I would like you to check mine
<deope> to see if all is ok
<ouellettesr> ok pastebin it
<deope> I pasted in ubuntu
<deope> :p
<deope> by the way how do I open a new server tab on irssi?
<ouellettesr> i dont know about irssi
<redwhitewaldo> how come firefox doesn't know what the default file-opener for various files is?
<redwhitewaldo> is this a bug?
<redwhitewaldo> (am using fx3 beta 5) on xubuntu 8.04 beta
<redwhitewaldo> which codec package should i download gstream extra plugins? or gstreamer ffmpeg video plugin? (for mp3)
<deope> is there any way to change the top bar color??
<redwhitewaldo> deope: believe so
<deope> how
<redwhitewaldo> deope: i thought it was possible, but can't find an option in settings manager.
<redwhitewaldo>  sorry
<deope> np
<redwhitewaldo> deope: you don't like grey?
<deope> no haha
<deope> I want it kinda invisble
<deope> just the icons
<ouellettesr> why does xubuntu have an ubuntu orange background when it loads up?
<redwhitewaldo> ouellettesr: it does?
<ouellettesr> yeah i just installed it from the alternate cd,, and i havent even hooked it up to the net yet
<ouellettesr> its only orange for a munite till the desktop loads then it goes blue
<redwhitewaldo> guys, i am on xubuntu and i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras. I've just realized there is a xubuntu-restricted-extras. how do i remove ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<redwhitewaldo> ouellettesr: i see that too
<redwhitewaldo> mine's orange for a second
<ouellettesr> i have a really old compaq thats probably why it stays so long
<ouellettesr> its running an old amd k6
<ouellettesr> redwhitewaldo, just do sudo apt-get remove <package>
<redwhitewaldo> ouellettesr:   that only removes 38 kb. installing it put it 20 megs.
<ouellettesr> try sudo apt-get autoremove
<ouellettesr> just like that
<redwhitewaldo> will that work?
<ouellettesr> without the try :)
<redwhitewaldo> or is that just a guess
<redwhitewaldo> ?
<ouellettesr> it will remove any unneeded programs that arent being used anymore
<ouellettesr> it wont hurt
<redwhitewaldo> ouellettesr: u do know that ubuntu-restricted-extras what they call a "meta" package, right?
<ouellettesr> that doesnt matter for autoremove
<ouellettesr> it wont remove anything thats apart of your system
<redwhitewaldo> ouellettesr: it didn't remove all the codecs
<redwhitewaldo> it removed NOTHING of the codes
<redwhitewaldo> codecs
<ouellettesr> you can try apt-get purge <package>
<redwhitewaldo> ouellettesr: i've already removed that meta package, so your latest "try" advice doesn't work.
<redwhitewaldo> 8-(
<ouellettesr> ahh
<ouellettesr> one sec
<redwhitewaldo> what's the diff anyway between ubuntu-restricted-codecs and  ubuntu-restricted-codecs
<redwhitewaldo> and xubuntu-restricted-codecs?
<ouellettesr> are you runnung gutsy?
<redwhitewaldo> ouellettesr: no. hardy
<ouellettesr> one sec
<ouellettesr> redwhitewaldo, here is the package website from packages.ubuntu.org, just remove all those packages manually with apt-get remove
<ouellettesr> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<redwhitewaldo> ouellettesr: that link only has about a dozen packages. but terminal says "39 packages" insalled
<ouellettesr> then there ar dependencies of those packages
<ouellettesr> :(
<ouellettesr> i would think that if you remove those specific packages, then the others will not be needed anymore, and it will tell you to run apt-get autoremove to get rid of them, if it doesnt say that, then i would assume that they are bing used by xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ouellettesr> redwhitewaldo, you get that?
<redwhitewaldo> i see.
<redwhitewaldo> thanks
<redwhitewaldo> will try
<ouellettesr> yup
<ouellettesr> redwhitewaldo, you can do more than one at a time as well like apt-get remove bla bla bla bla
<Sheff> can I order an Xubuntu CD?
<n-iCe> hello anyone alive??
<n-iCe> what's xubuntu?  linux-x86  linux_x86_64 , linux-powerpc, linux-sparc or what?
<totalwormage> those are all different versions for different architectures
<totalwormage> if you don't know which to choose you probable should have linux-x86 :]
<n-iCe>  emachines intel inside pentium 4 , totalwormage
<n-iCe> is my pc
<totalwormage> then -x86 for you :]
<n-iCe> thanks!
<totalwormage> no problem ;]
<n-iCe> is there any way to change the top bar color?
<totalwormage> i think you can choose a color or a background image for the panel by rightclicking it
 * totalwormage not in xfce now and haven't been for a while :P
<n-iCe> i cantr :º
<totalwormage> then rightclick the desktop and go to the settingsmanager, i guess there's a link to the configuration of the panel there
<arualavi> clear
<arualavi> ops, lol
<h0ax> I installed xubuntu last night on my PPC ... and i booted it up this morning and it gets to the stage were the logo appears and the little progress bar comes on ... it moves a tiny bit then doesn't move at all ... any ideas ?
<PsynoKhi0> heya
<h0ax> hi
<PsynoKhi0> when I turn on my laptop (Gutsy) without the network cable plugged in, how do I get my connection to get an IP address once on the desktop?
<PsynoKhi0> I've tried dhclient, /etc/init.d/networking restart, ifconfig...
<PsynoKhi0> I just can't get any IP from the dhcp server
<PsynoKhi0> the wired connection is set on roaming mode
<PsynoKhi0> tried manual config with dhcp (without filling the remaining fields) but same result
<Iskr> weird
<Iskr> to me, when i connect the cable the network applet automatically contacts the dhcp server
<Iskr> but tell me
<Iskr> when you first plug the cable and then start the desktop
<PsynoKhi0> Iskr: that does that on my other, desktop, Xubuntu rig
<Iskr> does in this case (first plug then start) the connection work?
<PsynoKhi0> Iskr: yes, using it right now
<Iskr> weird
<Iskr> what if you kill and then restart the connection applet? =D
<PsynoKhi0> hmm I'll try that
<PsynoKhi0> btw the NIC on the laptop has to be forced in 10Mbps half duplex to work, dunno if it comes into play
<Iskr> neither i do
<PsynoKhi0> heh
<PsynoKhi0> err what's the connection applet called? gnome-keyring-dameon?
<PsynoKhi0> daemon*
<PsynoKhi0> nvm... nm-applet :)
<h0ax> I installed xubuntu last night on my PPC ... and i booted it up this morning and it gets to the stage were the logo appears and the little progress bar comes on ... it moves a tiny bit then doesn't move at all ... any ideas ?
<arualavi> h0ax: try to start it in recovery mode to see where it freezes. Maybe it helps.
<h0ax> what the boot option for recovery ?
<h0ax> just recovery ?
<PsynoKhi0> press ESC at bot whne Grub loads
<PsynoKhi0> or without typo: at boot when Grub loads
<Adantan_Alex> hi
<h0ax> how can i start xubuntu in recovery mode ... with PPC ?
<PsynoKhi0> h0ax: press Esc while GRUB loads
<h0ax> doesn't work
<h0ax> it uses yaboot
<maxamillion> h0ax: the powerpc port isn't officially supported anymore
<h0ax> to 7.10 it is
<h0ax> or there wouldn't be a minimal cd would there ;)
<h0ax> seen as though 8.04 is in beta ... i'd of though 7.10 is the main version still
<h0ax> so there should be support
<maxamillion> h0ax: of course there would, we are community based and therefore we don't follow canonical/ubuntu
<maxamillion> h0ax: we still make it, but its not officialy supported by the distro that we are based off of and that makes it a bit harder for us to support it as well (also, there are known issues with PowerMac G5's so if that's what you are using then you might want to look into trying out fedora)
<h0ax> mhmm
<h0ax> i like debain though =/
<h0ax> i like xubuntu .. it's pre-configured
<maxamillion> h0ax: i assume you are running on a powermac g5?
<h0ax> G4
<maxamillion> h0ax: i've found one person who was successful in getting ubuntu on a powermac g5 and he had to use fedora to do it
<maxamillion> oh
<maxamillion> g4 should "just work"
<h0ax> it doesn't
<maxamillion> h0ax: new world or oldworld?
<h0ax> it gets to the xubuntu screen ... then the load bar moves a lil bit and stays
<h0ax> new world
<h0ax> i believe
<h0ax> meh i want this to work. maybe i should try ubuntu  ? instead of xubuntu ?
<maxamillion> h0ax: it might be worth a shot
<maxamillion> h0ax: but i would recommend running debian on a g4 ... its quite a bit faster
<h0ax> yeah but i want to use flux
<h0ax> gnome and KDE will lagg =/
<h0ax> i used to have openSUSE installed. that lagged
<h0ax> i want a simple desktop
<h0ax> like flux
<PsynoKhi0> h0ax: you can always get fluxbox from the rep and make it your standard WM at the logon screen
<h0ax> i'm not too strong with linux though =/
<h0ax> i want it on my mac .. because mac OSX sucks ass
<h0ax> or maybe i could try an older version ?
<h0ax> like 6.x ?
<h0ax> just read about some guy installing dapper drake on his mac and it worked fine.
<h0ax> gunna try that.
<h0ax> and if it works. i'll stick around and help other PPC users. =)
<TheSheep> you'd have to stick for quite a while to meet one
<h0ax> i've seen alot of users around
<TheSheep> but not ppc
<h0ax> yeah PPC
<TheSheep> here?
<h0ax> not here.
<TheSheep> ah
<h0ax> but on other ubuntu communties
<TheSheep> I think we gat about one ppc-related question a month or so
<TheSheep> maybe less
<TheSheep> s/gat/get
<h0ax> i bet if you oppened a channel you'd get quite a few
<TheSheep> of course usually we don't know the answer
<TheSheep> oppened?
<h0ax> opened
<h0ax> typo
<TheSheep> it is open
<h0ax> were
<TheSheep> what do you mean?
<h0ax> like ... #xubuntu-
<h0ax> like ... #xubuntu-PPC
<h0ax> or something
<TheSheep> what use would an empty channel be?
<h0ax> it wouldn't be
<TheSheep> therei s no #xubuntu-ppc so they come here now. and there is about one user per month. I'd rather have them here, with at least a slight chance of getting an answer, than in an empty channel
<h0ax> i may open a PPC channel.not for xubuntu
<TheSheep> I bet there is already #ppc
<h0ax> i didn't say here. lol
<TheSheep> well, I believe in contributing to existing projects
<TheSheep> so that you join forces, instead of everyine doing tehir own thing
<h0ax> mhmm debatable.
<TheSheep> as all beliefs :)
<h0ax> Yes =)
<h0ax> going to try 6.06 drapper.. on the mac... may work.
<h0ax> i know it's old.
<h0ax> but.
<h0ax> so's my mac ;)
 * h0ax hugs mac
<Sargaroth> hi
<Sargaroth> nobody around?
<ere4si> I'm not nobody :)
<Sargaroth> let's hope so :)
<Sargaroth> I'm at 83% with the xubuntu 7.10
<Sargaroth> going to try it out with my laptop
<Sargaroth> thing is, i get the "kernel panic" with ubuntu
<Sargaroth> can't install it
<ere4si> is it the live cd or are you installing?
<ere4si> k
<Sargaroth> installing
<ere4si> how much memory is there in the system?
<Sargaroth> 256?
<Sargaroth> it's an old one
<ere4si> it should be enough - did you do the md5 check on the cd?
<ere4si> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sargaroth> i downloaded it from the official homepage
<Sargaroth> i didn't know you were supposed to do a check
<ere4si> and you need to check that the d/load and burn happened ok
<Sargaroth> k
<ere4si> there's an option on the cd boot screen
<Sargaroth> yeah, trying it now
<ere4si> :)
<Sargaroth> everytime it loads the kernel, something called the Busybox appears
<Sargaroth> and a command line with initramfs appears
<ere4si> I get that when there is a memory issue - I can normally fix it by removing/reinserting the memory sticks
<Sargaroth> i could do that on a stationary, but i don't know with a laptop
<Sargaroth> btw, it says I hav 128 mb
<ere4si> being old it might be the issue - or the memory could be on it's ay out - tried the memcheck option?
<ere4si> 128 isn't enough for the live cd
<Sargaroth> running it right now...
<Sargaroth> i'm installing it
<Sargaroth> not doing the live cd
<ere4si> so you have the alternate cd?
<Sargaroth> maybe i am running the live...
<Sargaroth> the alternate was for dev's right?
<ere4si> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Sargaroth> sorry for the noob :D
<Sargaroth> nah, i have the graphical menu in the beginning
<ere4si> hehe
<Sargaroth> so it's not enough simply :P
<ere4si> it will run the os - just have troubles installing - try the alternate cd or the minimal one
<ere4si> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Sargaroth> the pain is i don't have internet access on the laptop
<Sargaroth> the wireless is on service
<ere4si> it will have to be the alternate cd then
<Sargaroth> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<zoredache> my question is... why don't they put the minimal cd stuff onto the live disk, so if there is a failure someone could use that to installl
<Sargaroth> so it contains all the packages, but you may choose...?
<zoredache> Sargaroth: what 'it' are you refering to?
<Sargaroth> anyway, having this crappy cpu, am I doomed to use DSL for all eternity?
<Sargaroth> it = alternate cd
<Sargaroth> what linuxes might i use?
<zoredache> I believe the altcd has all the same packages as what you get on the livecd
<ere4si> I use the server install  and fluxbox on an oldr comp - 40mb mem use after boot
<zoredache> !lowmem
<ubotu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<zoredache> maybe check out those pages for how to install on an older system
<Sargaroth> yeah, I did
<Sargaroth> but is the DSL the best choice i have?
<ere4si> there's puppy
<ere4si> you can ask in #puppylinux
<Sargaroth> would you choose it over DSL?
<ere4si> I prefer ubuntus' packaging - so I went with a server install and light desktop
<ere4si> but puppy is quick
<torroella> Hello all :D
<zoredache> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<torroella> thank you :p
<torroella> question, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qddueXkD8E
<torroella> what's that application called?
<torroella> Indeed I installed xubuntu because of that
<zoredache> is that a rick roll....
<torroella> I really would like to install it :D
<torroella> is compiz the name zoredache  ?
<zoredache> yes probably
<torroella> wow
<torroella> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<torroella> have you used it?
<zoredache> nope, I don't have supported video cards...
<zoredache> that and it all looks kinda silly to me
<torroella> hi
<zoredache> you already said that once
<torroella> was /amsg sorry
<torroella> how do I take a screen shoot with xubuntu???
<oliver_g2> hello
<maxamillion> hi
<oliver_g2> is this the right channel also for questions about eeeXubuntu?
<maxamillion> oliver_g2: no, i do not believe so
<maxamillion> oliver_g2: i'm almost positive that distro is hosted elswhere
<zoredache> some of your questions probably could be answered here if they are more general xfce/ubuntu stuff
<oliver_g2> no, I specifically wanted to ask what exactly is the difference between xubuntu and eexubuntu :-)
<zoredache> if you questions are very specific to the eeepc you probably should ask in a group for that
<oliver_g2> and I couldn't find a more specific channel so far
<maxamillion> oliver_g2: as far as i know, there aren't any *real* differences accept that the entire eeeXubuntu system was compiled to be optimized for the specific hardware configuration of the eeePC
<zoredache> my random guess would be that it has different packages selected by default
<torroella> how do I take a screen shoot with xubuntu???
<zoredache> add the screen shooter plugin to a panel, then click the button
<zoredache> right click on a panel and choose add new item
<torroella> jojo thanks
<torroella> by the way is there any way to change the bar color??
<zoredache> probably, but I don't know how
<redwhitewaldo> is there a way to import photos without installing a new app/program? Is there a way to import photos, say, via Thunar (file manager) or via Terminal?
<zoredache> import from where?
<redwhitewaldo> from digital camera
<redwhitewaldo> sorry, i should have been clearer
<zoredache> does your camera mount as a disk when you plug it in?
<redwhitewaldo> no it doesn't
<zoredache> honestly I find it far easier to simply buy a memory card reader
<redwhitewaldo> zoredache: i'm thrifty/poor
<redwhitewaldo> maybe i'll buy one in the future, but for now, how can i import via terminal (without having to install any more programs)?
<zoredache> if it doesn't mount as a disk, then I doubt you can
<redwhitewaldo> zoredache: well maybe i shoudl dbl check. how can i see if it is mounted as disk?
<zoredache> but you should probably continue asking around.  I tend to always just buy a device
<zoredache> if it was mounted, you would see something left pane in thunar
<redwhitewaldo> zoredache: ok. it's not mounting then.
<torroella> zoredache,  how do I install a network icon ?
<redwhitewaldo> hi, folks. i'm using firefox (ver 3 beta 5) and clicked on a link that is "application/x-java-vm". Firefox is presenting me with 4 plugin choices. 1) GCJ Web Browser Plugin. 2)Java(TM) Plug-in, Java  SE 6. 3) The Java (TM) plug-in, Java SE 5.0. 4) The GCJ Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea). How in the world should one choose? What should one choose? What are the differences between the 4?
<redwhitewaldo> how do i import photos from digital camera to comp via terminal?
<PsynoKhi0> via terminal? dunno, but I use gThumb to fetch pics fom my digital cam
<PsynoKhi0> it's in the repo
<redwhitewaldo> PsynoKhi0: what's your comp specs?
<PsynoKhi0> redwhitewaldo: mobile duron 1Ghz, 380ish RAM
<redwhitewaldo> PsynoKhi0: your camera is not mountable? is it PTP only?
<PsynoKhi0> well it didn't seem to be too cooperative so
<PsynoKhi0> btw shouldn't cp /media/your_cam'
<PsynoKhi0> oops
<PsynoKhi0> btw shouldn't "cp /media/your_cam's_folder/pic*.jpg /home/user/blabla" work?
<PsynoKhi0> in your case I mean
<torroella> brb rebooting
<redwhitewaldo> PsynoKhi0: i don't have the camera showing up in media folder
<PsynoKhi0> redwhitewaldo:  and with gThumb?
<oliver_g3> hello (again)...
<oliver_g3> can you tell me how much disk space I need for Xubuntu?
<oliver_g3> (xubuntu 7.10, that is)
<Stroganoff> somewhere between 2 and 3gb i suppose
<oliver_g3> hm...
<Stroganoff> oliver_g3 you could try my icebuntu scripts if your hardware is really old, takes no more than 2gb
<oliver_g3> oh that's better :-)
<oliver_g3> I have an SD card with 2GB...
<capi> does anyone know of a way to change the Desktop folder to home or something?
<TheSheep> oliver_g3: eee?
<oliver_g3> yes :-D
<Stroganoff> mmh installing on sd card
<TheSheep> oliver_g3: I think there is an ubuntu flavor specially for that
<Stroganoff> yep
<TheSheep> capi: yes, but that's not recommended
<oliver_g3> the default xubuntu installer seems to have quitted right during install - just found the traces in syslog :-/
<Stroganoff> oliver_g3: http://ubuntu-eee.tuxfamily.org/
<capi> TheSheep, how?
<oliver_g3> actually, this was eeeXubuntu I tried...
<Stroganoff> dont install default distros on a SD card, this dramatically reduces its lifetime
<Stroganoff> temporary files etc. should be stored in a ramdisk
<oliver_g3> hm
<oliver_g3> the various pages about installing xubuntu etc. on eee say it's actually not that much of a problem
<TheSheep> capi: http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/xdg-user-dirs
<oliver_g3> apparently it's even ok to have swap on flash devices
<Stroganoff> swap on flash devices???
<Stroganoff> MY EYEZ
<capi> TheSheep, I already tried modifying that and XFCE still used the Desktop folder
<capi> it's as if they've hardcoded it in.
<TheSheep> capi: I'm pretty sure they didn't, I had my desktop in home for some time, I can tell you it's a really bad idea
<capi> I disagree, depends on how you manage home.
<capi> anyway, I know it works on Gnome, but I've never gotten it to work with XFCE
<TheSheep> capi: you don't relly have much choice, apps put their config files and directories in there automatically, and not all of them respect the .config directory
<TheSheep> capi: I can't find the exact howto I fowllowed back then, it was 2 years ago
<capi> I'll mess around a bit more if you're sure that's the right path.
<TheSheep> capi: you can always symlink Desktop to ~ :)
<oliver_g3> capi: doesn't the desktop just use the folder "Desktop" in your home directory?
<capi> yes
<oliver_g3> ... what TheSheep said :-)
<TheSheep> oliver_g3: it does by default, it can be changed
<capi> I don't like capital letters
<oliver_g3> ?
<TheSheep> oliver_g3: for example, if you are Polish you might want 'Pulpit' or 'Biurko' instead
<oliver_g3> oh
<oliver_g3> Stroganoff: is this the icebuntu you meant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives/IceBuntu ?
<Stroganoff> no thats the other one :D
<oliver_g3> heh
<Stroganoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631
<Stroganoff> thats mine
<oliver_g3> Stroganoff: I wonder how much it deviates from xubuntu? Does it still have a full browser (more than Dillo :) and that stuff?
<Stroganoff> of course
<Stroganoff> it's aimed at providing full functionality
<oliver_g3> ... right, why do I actually bother to ask ;)
<Stroganoff> look at the readme and screenshots
<Stroganoff> i still wouldn't mount swap, /var and /tmp on SSD
<oliver_g3> just wondering how it was possible to make xubuntu even smaller (I thought it was about as small as possible=
<oliver_g3> well I have 512MB ram...
<oliver_g3> the sd card was cheap... if it fails, no big thing
<oliver_g3> :-)
<Stroganoff> yeah well
<Stroganoff> thats right
<Stroganoff> btw theres no wifi manager yet included
<Stroganoff> in my script
<oliver_g3> oh...
<oliver_g3> I need that...
<oliver_g3> :-)
<oliver_g3> any idea how to add one?
<oliver_g3> what would it take to add network-manager and stuff?
<oliver_g3> too big?
<Stroganoff> oliver_g3 just some: sudo apt-get wifi-radar gnome-system-tools
<Stroganoff> i myself have no wifi hardware available so i couldn't be bothered yet
<oliver_g3> btw. what ubuntu version is it based on? 7.10?
<Stroganoff> but im working on it
<Stroganoff> you can use 7.10 or 8.04
<oliver_g3> what would you recommend?
<Stroganoff> 8.04 is a little faster
<Stroganoff> but there might be some bugs left
<Stroganoff> soooo
<Stroganoff> 7.10 for now :D
<oliver_g3> ok
<Stroganoff> i'd really like to now how my scripts runs on eee :D
<oliver_g3> I just noticed I have that iso here anyway, so 7.10 it is
<Stroganoff> the alternate iso?
<oliver_g3> yes
<Stroganoff> good
<Stroganoff> ethernet port available too?
<oliver_g3> yes
<Stroganoff> i think you'r good to go
<oliver_g3> ... right... how do you recommend to install it to SD card?
<oliver_g3> I would do same as the (failed) xubuntu attempt: run qemu and have /dev/sda as first disk
<oliver_g3> the eee has no cd drive, that makes installation difficult...
<Stroganoff> just use some ubuntu netinstall guide
<Stroganoff> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd
<j1> Hi, am I connected?  Is my first time in irc ...
<Stroganoff> nope
<Stroganoff> try again
<j1> ggg  :-)
<j1> at last !!
<Stroganoff> now this is irc
<Stroganoff> it's not THAT big as one would have thought, is it?
<j1> had trouble with xcfe keyboard shortcuts
<Stroganoff> ;-)
<Stroganoff> what kind of trble?
<j1> oh, thanks ... I just want so assign a ket to the applications menu, but don't find the way
<j1> (a key)
<Stroganoff> sudo mousepad /usr/share/xfce-mcs-plugins/shortcuts/default.xml
<Stroganoff> it's not possible to assign the WINKEY to the menu, just in case you wonder :D
<Stroganoff> you'd have to use icewm for that (i.e. not xubuntu)
<j1> well, I'm just trying ...  ah, not possible to use win key, ja ja , it's just that I've been trying :-)
<Stroganoff> you can use winkey as a modifier (like shift and alt) but not as a single button
<Stroganoff> most open source developers have great fears of implementing the same degree of usability as microsoft did, hehehe
<Stroganoff> one could accuse them of "stealing" just for doing the only logical thing (making everything convenient that is)
<j1> Ok, Thanks... In fact i neither like microsoft's ways, but just used to push that key :-) ... So, with that mousepad...etc will I be able to assign the menu to a key, as for example the "m" one??
<Stroganoff> yes, j1
<Stroganoff> you see, there is <shortcut command="xfce4-popup-menu" keys="Control+Escape"/>
<Stroganoff> change that line
<j1> hi, please Stroganoff, I'm on it, what have I to put instead?
<Stroganoff> by the eay, i'm not just used to push that WINKEY, i like it
<Stroganoff> just replace "Control+Escape" with M
<Stroganoff> but then you wont be able to TYPE m (in chats etc) without popping up the menu
<j1> ahh, fantastic :-)
<Stroganoff> you might be interested in my ubuntu light script based on icewm.
<Stroganoff> winkey included :D
<Stroganoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631
<j1> arrr... so better to choose another key... alrigt, you're a mine of resources , ggggg
<Stroganoff> yeah well i'm trying ;)
<j1> wow, did you made your own desktop I see ...
<Stroganoff> yes
<j1> HI Stroganoff, I just thanked your useful post in the forum!!! As to the editing of the default.xml file :It seems to somehow work, as now the new shortcut do appear  when clicking on applications->settings->keyboard settings, in the default theme for shortcuts.  The problem is that I created a month ago another theme (named jc) which is now the active one, and I'm not able to activate back the default theme.  I see that the default for t
<Stroganoff> "...default for t" ?
<j1> yes.. the default shortcut key for the applications menu was ctrl-esc, but almost never worked in my laptop.
<Stroganoff> mousepad .config/xfce4/shortcuts/jc.xml
<j1> ok ... doing
<oliver_g3> grml... the installation in qemu froze near the end :-((
<oliver_g3> isn't there a way to copy an iso file onto the card and add some bootloader than can directly read the iso file?
<Stroganoff> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd
<oliver_g3> right... but isn't there an easier way? :-(
<Stroganoff> "Preparing the Flash Drive using isotostick.sh" doesnt sound that hard to me
<Stroganoff> oliver_g3 do you copy?
<Stroganoff> sudo ./isotostick.sh ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso  /dev/sdX1
<oliver_g3> yes...
<Stroganoff> i'd try that
<oliver_g3> had to make partitions first
<Stroganoff> ok :D
<oliver_g3> and install syslinux
<Stroganoff> yeah u need some linux for that i guess :D
<oliver_g3> and just remembered that I'm right now copying the stuff onto the sd card onto which I actually want to install the system :-(
<oliver_g3> don't you happen to have a "basic" alternate install (raw hard disk image) around that you could upload? That could be put onto the sd card with dd?
<Stroganoff> if have a vmware image of a basic install
<oliver_g3> how much space does it take?
<Stroganoff> 680mb :/
<Stroganoff> wow
<oliver_g3> ugh
<Stroganoff> that much
<oliver_g3> that's too much
<TheSheep> you can use the minima cd
<TheSheep> it will download the rest from the net
<Stroganoff> no cd drive.
<TheSheep> Stroganoff: put the iso on the card
<oliver_g3> well the copying has finished, and I have booted from the sd card
<Stroganoff> you could create an extra partition for the iso2hdd
<oliver_g3> tried the rescue option, but it seems it wants to install instead :-/
<TheSheep> there is also an option of netboot :)
<Stroganoff> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<oliver_g3> TheSheep: do you know a way to put an iso file on the card and add a bootloader that can directly load the iso file?
<Stroganoff> that tutorial sucks though
<TheSheep> oliver_g3: no, you have to mount the iso with loop and copy the files from it
<Stroganoff> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<oliver_g3> btw. does the alternate cd have some simple live console system available, so I can check if it has correct network drivers and stuff?
<Stroganoff> nope
<Stroganoff> you have a raw bash at ctrl+alt+fX
<Stroganoff> during installation
<oliver_g3> yes, it's a busybox...
<Stroganoff> yeah well whatever dude ;)
<Stroganoff> do you fear ubuntu not having drivers for eee?
<oliver_g3> yes
<Stroganoff> i dont think xandros has coded their own binary drivers
<oliver_g3> I had an usb stick laying around which has a bootable feisty system on it
<oliver_g3> it booted, but no ethernet and no wireless :-/
<Stroganoff> k thats feisty
<oliver_g3> it's some atheros chipset, so I'm not sure about drivers
<Stroganoff> http://ubuntu-eee.tuxfamily.org <--- there's nothing about special drivers
<Stroganoff> they say just to use a vanilla ubuntu cd with isotostick
<Stroganoff> so i'm confident
<Stroganoff> ah wait
<oliver_g3> well it's late already (nearly 1:00 AM) so I won't do much more today
<Stroganoff> i'd scrap feisty from the stick and use it to install eee
<oliver_g3> will probably have to do that
<oliver_g3> but not today :-)
<oliver_g3> thanks for your help
<Stroganoff> np
<oliver_g3> I'll get back to this tomorrow
<oliver_g3> night...
#xubuntu 2008-04-08
<sudobash> hey is there a way to run: route add default gw 192.168.1.1 to a xubuntu machine as root at startup?
<sudobash> or is there a config somewhere i can can add the gateway to
<sudobash> the route
<sudobash> Hey LjL are you around?
<ere4si> you can set the gateway up in /etc/network/interfaces
<sudobash> thanks
<sudobash> how do you reset the config without having to restart?
<sudobash> or reinitialize
<ere4si> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   in a terminal
<ere4si> sudobash: ^^
<sudobash> awesome
<ere4si> :)
<sudobash> now it doesnt seem to work the same as route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<sudobash> because that config doesnt let me ping google... but the route trick does
<sudobash> is there a way to run the route command at startup i have done it before for this time i have ran scripts at the startup of GDM
<sudobash> but just after the user logs would work if the script can run at root level
<sudobash> i had a screwed up installation once that would corrupt Xorg and also GDM so both had to be reinstalled through terminal but I managed to write a shell script to stop gdm right before it actually had a chance to corrupt anything and could run startx
<sudobash> but if i could run sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 to that it would work probably
<ere4si> you could put the script in /etc/rc2.d/rc.local
<sudobash> yeah thats it or /etc/rc.local right?
<sudobash> whats the difference?
<ere4si> no - /etc/rc2.d/rc.local
<ere4si> the user runlevel default is 2
<sudobash> well it has to run as sudo but without a password
<sudobash> root
<sudobash>  i mean
<sudobash> trying it now
<LetsGo67> How do I remove PPPoEconf system changes?
<Stroganoff> LetsGo67: sudo apt-get purge pppoeconf
<Stroganoff> if this isn't enough, then i'm sorry for i dont know
<LetsGo67> Stroganoff, qu'est-ce que cela fait?
<Stroganoff> english please
<LetsGo67> What happens after running such a command?
<Stroganoff> pppoeconf gets uninstalled including all its config files
<LetsGo67> Good, what about the "load this on startup" stuff?
<Stroganoff> depends on what you mean by stuff
<Stroganoff> you can change startup services with boot-up manager: sudo apt-get install bum
<LetsGo67> It set up my computer to automatically run PPPoEconf on startup
<Stroganoff> did you do that manually? if so: revert it! ;D
<LetsGo67> Ubuntu 8.04 is supposed to get Vista security?  No, not manual.
<Stroganoff> vista security? what is this?
<Stroganoff> just purge pppoeconf and see how it goes
<LetsGo67> What am I looking for in bum, anyways?
<Stroganoff> pppoeconf
<Stroganoff> are you kind of dumb or are you just pretending?
<LetsGo67> Not there.
<Stroganoff> is there nothing with ppp?
<Stroganoff> have you purged already? than its gone.
<Stroganoff> congrats
<LetsGo67> By "Vista security" I mean: instead of running an entire app as root, it is run at user, then later can be run as sudo.
<LetsGo67> IE: synaptic and networks.
<Stroganoff> LetsGo67: that is default in unix since 1968
<LetsGo67> The "security"?
<TheSheep> you mean 'policykit'
<Stroganoff> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apparmor
<TheSheep> yes, hardy uses policykit
<Stroganoff> whatever dude
<LetsGo67> Yes, it's due.  :)
<Stroganoff> hehe
<LetsGo67> There's this guy who wants an Ubuntu account with no password.  Is that possible?
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: yes
<LetsGo67> How, TheSheep?
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: just enable autologin
<TheSheep> actually, no, it will still have password, but he won't need it
<TheSheep> in the login window settings
<LetsGo67> autologin, self-explanatory?
<Stroganoff> is it possible with multiple users in gdm, TheSheep?
<Stroganoff> like in xp where you just select a user?
<Stroganoff> i'm aware of autologin ONE particular user.
<LetsGo67> That's what I'm talking about!  :)
<Stroganoff> i'm just asking because i didnt use GDM in a long time
<TheSheep> Stroganoff: I'm not sure, I think it's not possible with gdm without some advanced black magic
<LetsGo67> Mais où est donc AutoLogin?
<Stroganoff> wat?
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: the security tab
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: 'automatic login'
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: right at the top
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: in settings->login window settings
<LetsGo67> Je ne vois pas ça dans Xubuntu.  Il y a trop d'options sous Applications>Paramètres.
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: it may be in 'system' in some versions of xubuntu (can't remember which)
<LetsGo67> Non, Xfce est trop simple et il y a plein de bogues.  J'utilise 7.10
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: just run 'sudo gdmsetup' from terminal
<LetsGo67> Merci.
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: btw, je ne parle pas français ;)
<LetsGo67> Alors comment comprends-tu!?
<Stroganoff> oui!
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: well, it's not that hard to guess :)
<LetsGo67> "Activer la connexion automatique".  Check that box, type an user... there ya go, Mr. I-don't-want-to-type-a-password!
<Stroganoff> and still you managed to find that little cecile
<TheSheep> cedille
<Stroganoff> k
<TheSheep> it's simple: compose , c
<Stroganoff> where can i find that compose key?
<LetsGo67> He's so used to XP but his Firefox, Thunderbird and OpenOffice.org all run on Ubuntu.
<LetsGo67> No but I didn't know this auto login thing it's hard to find it's not obvious.
<Stroganoff> haha he will never be able to open up the menu with winkey
<LetsGo67> Winkey?
<TheSheep> Stroganoff: you can't by default, I have set CapsLock as compose, since I don't use it anyways
<Stroganoff> WIN-Key.
<Stroganoff> with that sad little logo
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: super
<LetsGo67> Je teste ça, a+!
<Stroganoff> DIAMOND111
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: shift, ctrl, super, alt
<TheSheep> (or meta, if one prefers, instead of alt)
<TheSheep> Stroganoff: Option          "XkbOptions"    "compose:caps"  <-- enables compose key
<Stroganoff> TheSheep do you happen to know how much RAM is eaten (not cached) by xubuntu directly after login?
<TheSheep> Stroganoff: in your xorg.conf, under keyboard settings
<Stroganoff> k thx
<TheSheep> Stroganoff: on my installs about 70-80MB
<TheSheep> Stroganoff: but I have CUPS disabled, etc.
<Stroganoff> k
<TheSheep> it's possible to go lower, but I never bothered
<Stroganoff> with cups samba etc disabled i'm at 25-30mb
<TheSheep> nice
<Stroganoff> with my cli-script.
<Stroganoff> that is without desktop icons ^^
<TheSheep> Stroganoff: no hal, gamin, dbus, etc? :)
<Stroganoff> and without network (wifi) manager :/
<Stroganoff> WITH hal, gamin dbus thunar-volman etc.
<TheSheep> well, xfdesktop takes a lot of ram by itself
<TheSheep> especially with icons
<TheSheep> and some panel plugins too
<Stroganoff> it's that mcs-manager that i'm worriing about
<Stroganoff> im not using the panekl
<TheSheep> but I can't live without the clipman panel plugin
<Stroganoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631
<Stroganoff> i just wanted to compare
<Stroganoff> there's "glipper", features a tray icon?
<TheSheep> Stroganoff: you are looking at the 'writable memory' stat, right?
<Stroganoff> maybe it's enough for your needs?
<TheSheep> no, I'm really used to how clipman does it
<Stroganoff> TheSheep, i'm looking at free+cache
<Stroganoff> just to be sure i use conky
<TheSheep> I actually use some really memory-hungry apps: gajim, sonata
<TheSheep> because I find them much more comfortable
<TheSheep> and because I have 2GB ram anyways
<Stroganoff> thats out of the question
<Stroganoff> my light weight desktop doesn't prevent you from using good apps ^^
<TheSheep> python apps do tend to be well thought out and rapidly developed
<TheSheep> Stroganoff: I'd use gossip and gimmix instead, except they have terrible user interfaces :)
<Stroganoff> information overload... *explodes*
<TheSheep> a lightweight, fast web browser would be nice
<Stroganoff> firefox3 is getting lighter
<Stroganoff> opera is currently disabled due to flash
<Stroganoff> kazekahase is unusable
<Stroganoff> japanese just dont code right.
<Stroganoff> it's true!
<TheSheep> I know the market pretty well
<TheSheep> I actually even started writing my own, but given it up
<TheSheep> epiphany with webkit would be interesting
<mscdex> how can i stop x once i'm logged in to the desktop in hardy heron?
<mscdex> i tried "/etc/init.d/xdm stop" but it tells me command not found
<jcgrv06> Hello. Anybody installed xubuntu on a ThinkPad 240?
<Stroganoff> jcgrv06 i'd imagine its slow
<Stroganoff> jcgrv06 you might be interested in my new mini ubuntu
<Stroganoff> its full featured but considerably faster than xubuntu
<Stroganoff> quite usable with 64mb ram
<Stroganoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631
<Stroganoff> thats you best shot unless you wanna try gentoo
<Stroganoff> jcgrv06 give it a try
<jcgrv06> Stragnoff, thanks, but performance isn't a problem. I'm using it right now and it's ok. I have a problem with the screen resolution.
<jcgrv06> This card is 1024x768 capable (I get that in Windows 2000) but it won't go over 800x600 in xubuntu
<jcgrv06> Got 320MB, memory isn't an issue
<Stroganoff> ok
<Stroganoff> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Stroganoff> will let you choose more resolutions
<jcgrv06> I tried the reconfigure several times. I chose 1024x768 as one of the resolutions. I went from 24 to 16 in pixel depth, but 1024x768 doesn't show
<Stroganoff> have you tried xrandr?
<jcgrv06> no
<Stroganoff> i doubt it would work with xrandr (or grandr)
<Stroganoff> what display driver are you using?
<jcgrv06> the one xubuntu selected by default for the NeoMagic
<Stroganoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257696
<Stroganoff> first reply.
<Stroganoff> my icewm-desktop is still much faster :p
<jcgrv06> Thanks, I'm trying it now. I have edubuntu for the children in an old PC. Just wanted to try xubuntu "as is" on this ThinkPad.
<Stroganoff> i will integrate edubuntu into my desktop later
<Stroganoff> it's gonna rock
<jcgrv06> Thanks,  Stroganoff. I'm restarting X now
<bassinboy> snort is not configuring, it hangs on something, is there anyway to remove it?
<DrIP> hello all! how can i make a command, open in a terminal window, at login?
<DrIP> ahh got it, thanks anyways
<charding> is the default package type for ubuntu .deb?
<n-iCe> hello why can't I see the title bar in my windows?
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> how do I install icons themes?
<zoredache> !search themes
<ubotu> Found: eyecandy, launch-feedback, art, i-candy, wallpaper, changethemes, icandy, themes, theme, superkaramba
<zoredache> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<n-iCe> thanks
<n-iCe> I tried to drag it but didn't work like on ubuntu
<n-iCe> :/
<n-iCe> I don't have Click System → Preferences → Theme
<n-iCe> what why I am asking
<n-iCe> is there any way to open by terminal?
<n-iCe> zoredache,  ??
<n-iCe> welcome back
<n-iCe> I don't have Click System → Preferences → Theme
<n-iCe> is there any way to open it on the terminal?
<n-iCe> anyone online?
<ere4si> what options do you have in the settings manager?
<n-iCe> it is in spanish i have the lastest xubuntu version, do you?
<n-iCe> Could you tell me the ext location to translate it and look for it, please
<ere4si> n-iCe: if your using 8.04 the settings manager is where you change the theme -    settings - settings manager - user interface
<n-iCe> ere4si,  sorry
<ere4si> k
<n-iCe> where do I need to install the themes?
<ere4si> /usr/share/themes
<n-iCe> I can't grab the folder to that path
<n-iCe> :|
<ere4si> try gksudo thunar /usr/share/themes
<ere4si> n-iCe: ^^
<n-iCe> ok
<ere4si> n-iCe: get it working?
<n-iCe> well
<n-iCe> yes
<n-iCe> but I don't see the theme intalled in the themes administrator application
<n-iCe> it is not there o.O
<ere4si> n-iCe: logout and in
<mckulk_>  i cant find supported tv cards by ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport for looking suported tv card. do i have to look in multimedia sections?
<ablomen> mckulk_, youll have more luck looking at the mythtv wiki i think
<ablomen> they should have a big list of supported tuner cards over there
<ablomen> and *ubuntu should support all/most of them
<leche> why do i got 2 nm-applets started everytime, even if i kill 1... shouldnt the session manager recognize this?
<LetsGo67> The wireless icon doesn't have two green bulbs anymore!
<LetsGo67> It just says 0 bars even when it's not connected!
<LetsGo67> What's wrong?
<LetsGo67> The wireless icon doesn't have two green bulbs anymore!
<LetsGo67> It just says 0 bars even when it's not connected!
<LetsGo67> What's wrong?
<gabkdlly> hi
<LetsGo67> Hi.
<LetsGo67> Xubuntu is acting all weird!
<gabkdlly> i'm sorry :(
<gabkdlly> maybe there are no wireless access points in your immediate vacinity?
<gabkdlly> the more specific you can be about your problems, the more likely it is that someone in the channel will be able to help you
<LetsGo67> There is.
<LetsGo67> Thanks anyways.
<gynterk> any ideas about Apacer AS820 mp3 player?
<gynterk> Philips GoGear for example works fine, but after connecting miniusb<->usb cable to AS820 it doesn't auto-mount it
<gynterk> anyone?
<jcgrv06> Hello. Has anybody here installed xubuntu on a ThinkPad 240?
<maxamillion> not i
<The-Kernel> ASk your question anyways jcgrv06
<The-Kernel> We may be able to still help you.
<jcgrv06> I installed xubuntu last weekend. I have now dual boot w/W2K. This laptop has a 10.4" screen, 800x600 is native but is capable of 1024x768. I can scroll in Windows just by moving the cursor towards the border.
<jcgrv06> xubuntu only allows 800x600. I have reconfigured X, set pixel depth to 16 from 24 and added 1024x768 as a valid resolution, but didn't help.
<jcgrv06> I haven't tried an external monitor yet, but it'd be nice if it behaved like in W2K
<The-Kernel> what driver is installed, and what video card do you have?
<Iskr> does the video card use shared memory?
<jcgrv06> Driver is the default one for NeoMagic 128
<jcgrv06> No, videocard has 2MB dedicated
<Iskr> ongly 2mb?
<Iskr> maybe it needs more
<The-Kernel> haha
<Iskr> try to assign more memory
<The-Kernel> hey, 2 mb works.
<Iskr> well in my case it needed 16 mb
<The-Kernel> I'm using abotu that much right now
<Iskr> to show 1024x768
<jcgrv06> no, there is no way to assign more memory. 1024x768 + 16M is possible in Windows
<jcgrv06> Probably this is a limitation in xubuntu
<The-Kernel> jcgrv06 have you looked in the BIOS?
<Iskr> jcgrv06, it is possible
<Iskr> i did it
<jcgrv06> Same BIOS lets me boot in W2K w/1024x768
<Iskr> TheSheep,
<Iskr> how it was that command
<Iskr> for reconfiguring X?
<The-Kernel> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<jcgrv06> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xconf.org-server
<jcgrv06> :)
<The-Kernel> or xserver-xorg
<The-Kernel> can't ever remember which one it is
<jcgrv06> I tried several times. I need to try with an external monitor
<jcgrv06> 800x600 is too limited, I can't see the Apply / Cancel buttons sometimes
<ablomen> xserver-xorg
<ablomen> ah The-Kernel already said that, didnt read that ;)
<jcgrv06> yes, I went through the motions, messing up the settings (it defaulted to Alsa) and manage to put it the way it was.
<The-Kernel> I don't know about you, but the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xconf.org-server doesn't even work for me
<Iskr> maybe it's this!
<Iskr> =D
<The-Kernel> jcgrv06 did you assign it 16 mb of memory?
<jcgrv06> no, I didn't. But again, Windows drivers allow me to scroll around with 2MB. You need 1024x768*2 bytes = 1,572,864 bytes = 1.5MB
<Iskr> well
<Iskr> maybe more video memory is necessary for other reasons
<Iskr> and maybe windows assigns it wighout letting you knwo
<jcgrv06> no, because 1024x768 is unavailable if you go to 24 pixel depth
<jcgrv06> that'd go over 2MB
<TheSheep> jcgrv06: you can enable scrolling by adding the 'virtual' option to your xorg.conf
<TheSheep> jcgrv06: see 'man xorg.conf' for details
<jcgrv06> Thanks, TheSheep. I will try that
<jcgrv06> Also, I'm getting approx. half the speed with my wireless card.
<jcgrv06> than with Windows. Perhaps I should use ndiswrapper to wrap the Windows driver?
<TheSheep> no idea
<jcgrv06> has anybody compared xubuntu's desktop performance with other ubuntu derivatives?
<TheSheep> jcgrv06: how wuld you measure that?
<TheSheep> jcgrv06: the computational performance is identical, as they are based on the same core
<jcgrv06> Overall responsiveness. Boot time, time it takes to open File Manager and navigate
<n-iCe> how do I update my video drivers??
<TheSheep> n-iCe: except for some proprietary drivers, they are all shipped with the kernel/xorg
<TheSheep> n-iCe: so they are updated with the whole system
<jcgrv06> One thing I missed right away w/Thuran was the search capability and Recent documents. It seems it's only available from the open / save as dialog box. Am I missing something?
<TheSheep> jcgrv06: you can add the 'places' plugin to have a list of recent documents
<TheSheep> jcgrv06: search is done with separate programs, like catfish
<jcgrv06> Thanks, TheSheep
<jcgrv06> That's why I was asking about the performance difference between xubuntu & edubuntu, for example. edubuntu comes with it already, but it uses the gnome desktop manager
<TheSheep> jcgrv06: yeah, Nautilus is pretty bloated with features
<n-iCe> can someone help me?
<n-iCe> Where do I get themes and how do I install them?
<TheSheep> n-iCe: try http://xfce-look.org
<TheSheep> n-iCe: you unpack them to the .themes directory in your home
<n-iCe> I downloaded one, but I couldn't get it work :<
<n-iCe> The-Kernel,  that's all?
<TheSheep> create this directory if it doesn't exist yet
<TheSheep> yes, after that the theme should appear in the user interface settings or window manager settings, depending on what kind of theme it is
<n-iCe> how do I remove a program?
<n-iCe> apt-get remove program ?
<TheSheep> yes, or use synaptic
<n-iCe> thanks
<n-iCe> TheSheep,  I did but the program folder is still there
<n-iCe> :|
<TheSheep> program folder?
<n-iCe> rm -r ~/.wine did the trick
<TheSheep> you should have said you meant a windows program installed with wine
<TheSheep> now run winecfg to recreate it
<n-iCe> TheSheep, Ok thanks
<n-iCe> Now, how do I open a folder with root privileges?
<n-iCe> Because I can¡t extract the icon theme to the themes folder :\
<n-iCe> by the way it is on /usr/shared/themes is it correct TheSheep ?
<TheSheep> n-iCe: icon themes are stored in .icons in your home directory or in /usr/share/icons
<TheSheep> n-iCe: you shouldn't modify the global ones, juts make a copy in your home
<TheSheep> all your changes would be lost on update
<n-iCe> I can't create a folder on home
<TheSheep> n-iCe: you can't create a directory in your own home directory?
<TheSheep> how so?
<n-iCe> the "create folder" is like blocked in grey
<TheSheep> what's the error?
<TheSheep> n-iCe: your home directory is /home/yourusername
<n-iCe> ooh I thought just /home/
<n-iCe> Ok done, do I need to name it: .icons , right?
<n-iCe> thanks
<n-iCe> worked
<n-iCe> TheSheep, I see in my menu a submenu called others, where can I find it on the terminal, what's the path any ideA?
<n-iCe> I can't eject my cdrom, says error, how can I force it?????
<zoredache> is it still mounted?  it anything using files on the drive?
<n-iCe> I don't think so
<n-iCe> I can't unmount
<zoredache> I have found on many occasions that thunar seems still be using something even if there are no open windows....
<n-iCe> says it is busy
<n-iCe> how can I stop it?
<zoredache> I usually do a 'killall Thunar'
<n-iCe> killall Thunar ?
<zoredache> at a terminal or in a 'alt-f2' run prompt
<n-iCe> zoredache,  ok I rebooted
<zoredache> ah, well that must have solved it
<n-iCe> Grr but when I try to install the game, and ask me for the disc number to the same, I can't reject the disc number 1 :<
<n-iCe> any idea on what to do?
<n-iCe> is back
 * Stroganoff too
<n-iCe> rebooting, brb
<Banan_wii> hey
<gaurdro>    hello
<Banan_wii> i cant install themes ... :/
<Banan_wii> simple problem
<Banan_wii> i tried ~/.themes adn /usr/share/themes
<Banan_wii> wheeeere to put that ****** package?
<gaurdro> where are you installing themes from?
<Banan_wii> xfce-look.org
<Banan_wii> so?
<Banan_wii> i got package tar.gz
<Banan_wii> unpacked
<Banan_wii> and i have folder with lots of *.xpm
<Banan_wii> and 1 themerc file
<Banan_wii> its good theme folder?
<Banan_wii> plz help
<Banan_wii> hey guys any1 there ?? i have xubuntu 6.06 LTS
<zoredache> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227416&highlight=xfce+xubuntu
<zoredache> !patients
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patients - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Banan_wii> http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/NNM-NG?content=60643
<Banan_wii> i want this
<gaurdro> in 7.10 it is /usr/share/themes/
<zoredache> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Banan_wii> i have folder /usr/share/themes
<Banan_wii> there are other themes
<gaurdro> make sure you can write to the directory you're putting the themes in.
<Banan_wii> i unpacked it into this folder from root
<gaurdro> look at the contents of themerc, it may contain information about what themes are installed or give a hint as to what to do to get xubuntu to recognize the themes.
<gaurdro> it may be as simple as <ctrl>-<alt>-<Backspace>
<Banan_wii> hmm i think i know what might be the prob
<Banan_wii> give me 5 sec i will write result
<Banan_wii> ...
<Banan_wii> ok
<Banan_wii> it works
<Banan_wii> thx for all
<gaurdro> and your solution was?
<Banan_wii> do it carefully
<Banan_wii> and <ctlr><alt><bksp>
<gaurdro> ...
<Banan_wii> :D
<gaurdro> now a question,  do you know what  <ctlr><alt><bksp> actually does?
<Banan_wii> yes
<Banan_wii> it resets graphical interface and session
<gaurdro> yes,  the underlying command to it is to restart the xserver.
<Banan_wii> hehe
<Banan_wii> but u know whats the most phunny thing?
<Banan_wii> i figured out that i want to change UI rather than theme :]
<Banan_wii> they are hard to tell apart from newbie :)
<Banan_wii> BTW how to add new icons?
<Banan_wii> is there /icons/ folder?
<gaurdro> there's a wonderful command for searching from the terminal.
<gaurdro> to index the computer you type  'sudo slocate -d'
<gaurdro> the to search for something type 'sudo slocate anything'
<gaurdro> you may have to install it using apt-get.
<Banan_wii> hey -d dont work
<gaurdro> oops,  sorry it's -u.
<zoredache> you shouldn't need to use sudo to search for something...
<Banan_wii> ok indexing
<gaurdro> slocate checks permissions and won't display anything you can't get to,  on my computer it won't display anything I can't write to.
<gaurdro> and you need it to run the drive indexing regardless of how it's setup.
<Banan_wii> WoW !!
<Banan_wii> its really fast
<Banan_wii> gr8 tool
<Banan_wii> BTW is "sudo thunar" safe?
<zoredache> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Banan_wii> ok
<zoredache> it is as safe as the user behind it.  You can completely trash your OS with a single incorrect operation
<Banan_wii> but not really unsafer than su -?
<zoredache> it is all the same really...  su, sudo, gksu, whatever you are running will have root permissions (unless you specified something else)
<Banan_wii> kk
<Banan_wii> another question
<Banan_wii> is it needed to do CTRLALTBKSP after copying new fonts to see it?
<gaurdro> probably,  I think the xserver only reads the font directory on startup
<Banan_wii> so yes?
<Banan_wii> hmm i can see it in openoffice
<gaurdro> I dunno,  I would open openoffice and see if it can see the new fonts
<Banan_wii> i need them for system ...
<Banan_wii> its still /usr/share/fonts/?
<TheSheep> Banan_wii: you need to put them into the .fonts directory in your home and run 'fc-cache' in terminal
<Banan_wii> it cant be /usr/share/fonts?
<TheSheep> it can
<Banan_wii> ok
<Banan_wii> thx
<TheSheep> but it's not nice to have to run root commands every time you want to add a font
<Banan_wii> why?
<Banan_wii> np for me
<TheSheep> every time you run a command as root a little penguin dies ;)
<gaurdro> /usr/share/*  is generally for system wide things but if you only have a single user equivalent folders are in your home directory.
<Banan_wii> :D
<TheSheep> no eally, you will make a mistkae one time and break your system
<Banan_wii> omg what a cool text :)
<Banan_wii> hmm i must think about sort of Time Machine then :D
<TheSheep> sorry, tired
<Banan_wii> hey which is the name of first usb mass storage?
<Banan_wii> and whats the name of FAT if i want to use mount -t?
<Banan_wii> oh drop it then i will just run winXP ... still left on my HD
<Banan_wii> bye
<gaurdro> I'm soo glad my testing machine has an excellent internet connection,  I've averaged 100 updates per day running hardy beta.
<Annirak> How do I determine which update is requiring a reboot before I reboot?
<PsynoKhi0> you should get a message when you need to
<PsynoKhi0> the orange update icon turns into 2 round arrows
<PsynoKhi0> usually, only kernel updates
<Annirak> PsynoKhi0: I know that I need to restart.  But I want to know what caused it.
<PsynoKhi0> oh oops
<PsynoKhi0> WHICH udpate
<Annirak> Kernel and libc updates normally, I know.
<PsynoKhi0> ok read too fast, as usual...
<Annirak> Eh, happens
<PsynoKhi0> Annirak: yup... only unusually often in my case :|
<PsynoKhi0> some language files can do that too
<TheSheep> Annirak: you don't have to reboot after the update
<TheSheep> Annirak: it just won't take effect unti you do
<Annirak> TheSheep: Ok, but how do I see a list of packages which are calling for the restart?
<TheSheep> Annirak: I don't think you can easily
<theron> from the live CD, is there a CLI installer that I can use after the cd has booted up?
<theron> I can't seem to get X running on the live cd.
<TheSheep> theron: no, use the alternate cd for that
<theron> TheSheep: ok thx.
<x9x> hi
<TheSheep> hello x9x
<x9x> are there a page somewhere that lists what components xubuntu is made of?
<x9x> hi TheSheep
<x9x> more detailed than that is use xfce4 instead of gnome ?
<TheSheep> x9x: you can look at the deps of the xubuntu-desktop package at packages.ubuntu.com
<TheSheep> x9x: that's 1st hand info
<TheSheep> x9x: it changes from version to version
<x9x> aha
<slimjimflim> hi, wondering if anybody knows anything about audio not working w/ adobe flash player
<slimjimflim> it's really starting to become a drag
<x9x> hmm...  how do I do that? when I search for xubuntu-desktop in the packages.ubuntu.com webpage I get to http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/xubuntu-desktop
<x9x> am I at the right place then?
<zoredache> x9x: yes
<x9x> ok
<slimjimflim> ....tried reinstalling flash and it happens on konqueror too
<slimjimflim> and my mixer
<slimjimflim> xfce-mixer or something
<x9x> ...and the packages with the red dot ("beror" in swedish) is the deps?
<x9x> is there a way to see that page in english btw?
<slimjimflim> altavista.com can translate, x9x
<zoredache> x9x: it is in english (for me), I suspect you may need to set the language in your browser
<x9x> oups.. I found a link to english at the bottom of the page :-}
<zoredache> x9x: yes, the red dot indicates required packages
<x9x> the green ones, "recommends" is allso installed when I install xubuntu I guess?
<zoredache> it depends on how you install, but yes you usually get the reccomended packages as well
<x9x> something that whould be very nice is a table that compares xubuntu with fluxbuntu and normal ubuntu
<x9x> aha
<slimjimflim> what's fluxbuntu?
<gaurdro> a flavor of ubuntu that uses fluxbox as it's window manager.
<zoredache> I suspect that table would be really long, but it wouldn't be very hard to generate with a little scripting...
<x9x> is is supposed to need less memory than xubuntu.
<slimjimflim> ya, that's what it looks like from the fluxbox wiki
<x9x> zoredache : yeah I guess a ubuntu-xubuntu side-by-side page should be somewhat easy to make with scripts. but I don't know if fluxbuntu have these kind of info
<zoredache> sure, it should be available just as easily
<x9x> btw, ehat do xubuntu do If I try do run it on a computer with too little memory? say only 100Mb... do it try anyway or protest?
<x9x> *what
<zoredache> you might have to use apt-cache to get get your lists, but all the information is easily available
<x9x> ok
<x9x> oh.. now it is time for tea. see you later.
<zoredache> some services may not start, and you would probably get a huge ammount of disk thrashing from swap
<asker> does anyone know where the X settings in failsafe are stored?
<asker> I have looked in the Xorg.conf and all the hidden files. but I cant find it anywhere.
<asker> the reason I ask is because the HW acceleration works like a charm in failsafe, but not any other login options.
<zoredache> you might try a locate xorg.conf
<asker> ok
<asker> /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<asker> /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.roster
<asker> /usr/share/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.gz
<asker> /usr/share/xresprobe/xorg.conf
<asker> /usr/share/displayconfig-gtk/xorg.conf.fallback
<asker> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071209155839
<asker> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-0
<asker> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080218100846
<asker> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071209172612
<asker> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.1
<asker> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.deb
<zoredache> !pastebin > asker
<asker> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.new
<asker> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.reconfigure
<asker> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.what
<asker> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071203193142
<asker> /etc/X11/xorg.conf~
<asker> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071209160239
<asker> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<asker> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071209155810
<asker> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071209155918
<asker> ok
<asker> 1 sec
<asker> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zoredache> do that again... anyway look ath the filenames... on looks like it may be the failsafe
<asker> ok
<zoredache> don't* I mean...
<asker> i know
<slimjimflim> to continue what i was saying before about flash audio not working, here's an error i get when i run firefox->youtube as root from a shell:
<slimjimflim> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<slimjimflim> any ideas?
<gaurdro> try not running it as root
<slimjimflim> guardro, it does the same for an unpriv. user
<slimjimflim> i was just doing that b/c i only get the error as root
<slimjimflim> i'm assuming it's the same error, just not being printed to std out
<gaurdro> maybe, maybe not,  a lot of program complain when they're run from root.  Alsa may be one of these (I'm not sure).
<gaurdro> how did you install flash?
<j1> Hi, everybody (particulary Stroganoff), I've something stupid but potentially useful to tell: The default shortcut key for the "popup menu" (Applications menu) in xfce is ctrl-esc. It didn't work for me, except in some rare occasions. I've been suffering from that for moths. Now I discovered the trick: the esc key has to be pressed in a very short flash on my laptop (toshiba A50), otherwise it repeats the esc, and hides the menu so 
<Stroganoff> lol
<PsynoKhi0> besides /etc/init.d/networking restart, dhclient, and ifconfig, what toys do I have to get my roaming mode wired connection to work when I plug the cable after logging in Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PsynoKhi0> ?
<TheSheep> ah, sorry, misread
<crimsun> PsynoKhi0: networt-manager
<PsynoKhi0> :)
<crimsun> network, of course
<PsynoKhi0> crimsun: through the applet?
<crimsun> PsynoKhi0: sure.
<PsynoKhi0> tried manual configuration > dhcp... do the 3 fields below that need to be filled accordingly?
<Stroganoff> yeah "slim" eats the double amount of ram as xdm does
<Stroganoff> but xdm is broken in hardy
<Stroganoff> crap
<crimsun> PsynoKhi0: you shouldn't use manual configuration if you want "roaming" for wired.
<crimsun> PsynoKhi0: (it's akin to setting the ifaces through /etc/network/interfaces, which disables network-manager's handling of those ifaces)
<PsynoKhi0> crimsun: probably not... however roaming mode isn't very cooperative if I plug in the network cable once logged in xubuntu
<PsynoKhi0> I get no IP address
<crimsun> PsynoKhi0: hmm, that hasn't been my experience.  If you tail -F /var/log/daemon.log, do you see dhclient at work for that iface?
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: check your dhcp server's logs
<PsynoKhi0> brb
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, add -devel to your autojoin ;]
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: i don't have an autojoin
<maxamillion> just not used to typing -devel
<cody-somerville> :)
<theron> 1st time using the alternate installer, I'm trying to install on a system built around http://www.logicsupply.com/products/ex10000eg and the harddrive is a serial ATA notebook drive.  It's not detecting what HD I'm using, any guesses?
<theron> I've no idea where to even start looking for that.
<maxamillion> theron: that's odd ... sata normally has no problems being detected
<oliver_g_> hi again
<oliver_g_> anyone seen Stroganoff around?
<cody-somerville> He left 30 minutes ago.
<zoredache> I saw him last at about 50 minutes ago in thsi channel
<oliver_g_> pity
<oliver_g_> I have finally got a minimal Gutsy system set up on an SD card for the eee pc
<oliver_g_> guess I will try his icebuntu scripts according to the readme :-)
<theron> maxamillion:  so I'm stuck atm the regular install fails to start X in any fashion on this system, and the alternate installer fails to detect the HD.
<maxamillion> interesting
<PsynoKhi0> back... ok now on the cuplrit laptop
<PsynoKhi0> without cable plugged in during boot: nothing in tail -F /var/log/daemon.log about the dhclient
<PsynoKhi0> with cable plugged in: DHCPREQUEST on eth0 yadayada
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: what kind of stuff should I look for in the dhcp logs? (dhcp.leases, right?)
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: first check if the server get the request, then check if it sends a response
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: then make sure the response is accepted
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: you can make sure it's your computer by checking the MAC address
<quittt> hello
<quittt> do you know what can I do to make my Xubuntu lighter?
<TheSheep> quittt: what is the problem exactly?
<quittt> sometimes my system slowssss down
<quittt> I have 128 RAM
<Twilt> Hi
<PsynoKhi0> quittt: what are you trying to run whe it slows down?
<quittt> SeaMonkey, for example
<TheSheep> quittt: I'd start with disbling the services you don't use
<quittt> actually, Windows is faster than Ubuntu
<Twilt> WHAT!!!
<quittt> and how do I see it?
<TheSheep> quittt: system->services
<Twilt> xp is slow
<PsynoKhi0> quittt: how big is your swap?
<TheSheep> quittt: you can have more detailed view y=uisng the boot up manager
<Twilt> ...but i still use it sometimes
<TheSheep> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<quittt> PsynoKhi0: about 350 megabytes
<quittt> it is very annoying =/
<PsynoKhi0> you could try an even lighter windows manager :) I used iceWM before upgrading my RAM... but even so stuff like OpenOffice just wasn't all that fast to load up and use
<quittt> iceWM
<quittt> argh
<PsynoKhi0> some apps jsut won't feel that responsive with 128MB
<quittt> I tried to use it
<PsynoKhi0> or enlightenment
<PsynoKhi0> fluxbox...
<quittt> argh
<quittt> fluxbox is light
<quittt> but is not a desktop
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: uh btw what are the dhcp logs called?
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: no idea, I have them in /var/log/everything anyways ;)
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: but that's custom
<quittt> I've installed Bum
<PsynoKhi0> eeeeeeh
<quittt> running it
<PsynoKhi0> quittt: and enlightenment?
<quittt> Bum takes a long time to open, doesn't it?
<quittt> sudo sum
<quittt> sudo bum
#xubuntu 2008-04-09
<quittt> what is avahi deamon for?
<TheSheep> quittt: advertising your services on the net
<quittt> ??
<TheSheep> also for ad hoc networking
<quittt> what is ad hoc?
<TheSheep> without servers or routers
<TheSheep> for example firends come over and you want to make a local lan to play games
<quittt> why should I need it?
<TheSheep> I have it disabled
<TheSheep> never needed it
<quittt> x font server?
<TheSheep> there is documentation for all this, just google
<TheSheep> you can run w3m if your computer is slow, that's good enough for text browsing
<quittt> do you use cron?
<TheSheep> only anacron
<TheSheep> no cron or atd
<quittt> why?
<quittt> is anacron better?
<TheSheep> anacron runs scheduled jobs at startup/shutdown
<TheSheep> cron runs them at specified time
<quittt> aaaa
<TheSheep> since this is a desktop computer, it gets poweroff frequently
<quittt> does it regulate update manager?
<quittt> and makedev?
<TheSheep> no idea, I have the update manageralso disabled, I do updates manually
<quittt> hehe
<quittt> for me, Xubuntu desktop is perfect
<TheSheep> makedev is a script that's run at startup to create the device nodes in /dev/, it's needed
<quittt> but my PC sucks =/
<quittt> ohh
<TheSheep> you can really find all this easily with google
<TheSheep> I gotta go sleep, 1 am here
<quittt> ok
<quittt> good night
<oliver_g_> hey Stroganoff
<Stroganoff> hi
<oliver_g_> your icebuntu script is still running here...
<Stroganoff> what is it doing?
<oliver_g_> I hope it doesn't use up all space before finished :-)
<oliver_g_> still setting up packages... gsfonts right now
<Stroganoff> k
<oliver_g_> thanks for adding network-manager
<Stroganoff> i hope you havent chosen too many packages :D
<oliver_g_> yes :-)
<oliver_g_> will see...
<oliver_g_> I have made a copy of the command-line online install from the SD card
<oliver_g_> so can retry if it runs out of space now
<Stroganoff> i haven't updated yet, you have to install gnome-system-tools manually to get network manager working
<oliver_g_> ok
<oliver_g_> hmm... is the wrong md5sum in gutsys flash packages still not fixed, or has adobe released yet another update?
<oliver_g_> :-/
<Stroganoff> i ran the script 3 hours ago including flash
<oliver_g_> oh
<oliver_g_> it said the usual "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz" message
<oliver_g_> not fatal, I will try a reinstall of flash later
<oliver_g_> well it has finished!
<oliver_g_> apparently without running out of space
<oliver_g_> lets see how it comes up :-)
<zoredache> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<oliver_g_> Stroganoff: nice work :-D
<Stroganoff> ^^
<oliver_g_> it boots up fine and gives a good desktop
<Stroganoff> sudo apt-ret install orage dates-
<Stroganoff> just now i replaced dates with orage (calender on doubleclick-clock), is much faster
<Stroganoff> another bug: toolbar still shows firefox instead of swiftfox
<Stroganoff> mousepad ~/.icewm/toolbar
<oliver_g_> how can I start swiftfox manually?
<Stroganoff> last release was kidn of rushed :D
<oliver_g_> :-)
<Stroganoff> swiftfox is in the main menu
<Stroganoff> i'd edit the toolbar config
<oliver_g_> wait, I think I didn't select swiftfox during installation
<Stroganoff> the swiftfox repository is included nonetheless
<oliver_g_> ok, I have 477 MB left...
<oliver_g_> 1.2G used (plus 500 MB for swap)
<Stroganoff> that much swap
<Stroganoff> are you going to run photoshop? ;)
<oliver_g_> heh :-)
<oliver_g_> I simply used default settings...
<oliver_g_> but usually I have too few RAM/swap on any computer :-/
<Stroganoff> does hibernate work?
<oliver_g_> moment, will try...
<Stroganoff> http://ubuntu-eee.tuxfamily.org/index.php5?title=How_to:_use_custom_Eee_Linux_kernel
<oliver_g_> it didn't hibernate when closing the lid (probably needs an acpi handler script)
<oliver_g_> but it shut off and locked screen
<Stroganoff> the acpi deamon is selectable in my script
<Stroganoff> ok
<Stroganoff> you have to edit /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn to make it hibernate on lidclose
<Stroganoff> i should add this to my script
<oliver_g_> those are the eee-specific customizations
<oliver_g_> ok, pressing power button starts suspend, but it then fails with "not enough swap space" (?)
<oliver_g_> I will look at that tommorrow...
<oliver_g_> it's quite late again :-)#
<oliver_g_> thanks again for your script!
<oliver_g_> see you
<Stroganoff> cu
<Mad> I tried booting the xubuntu disk just now 7.10 and it seemed to not send any signals to the display, is this a known problem with the nvidia drivers with xubuntu? I have been able to use the plain ubuntu disk without issue
<keb> it is the same driver
<Mad> ok is there any reason it shouldnt work then?
<keb> maybe the disk is corrupt
<Mad> ah ok ill check that
<doodler> hi everyone
<keb> good morning doodler
<doodler> morning? where are you?
<keb> at my desk
<doodler> amazing
<keb> ^^
<Stroganoff> even after uninstalling thunar-volman thunar
<Stroganoff> ..is still able to detect and mount my usb drives
<Stroganoff> on the other hand gnome-volume-manager is not working
<Stroganoff> (after uninstalling thunar-volman and rebooting)
<keb> doesnt ivman handle automounts
<Stroganoff> whoops
<Stroganoff> ok ivman mounts the cdrom but not usb
<Stroganoff> installing usbmount
<pc-illiterate> i forget how to config xserver...any help ?
<pc-illiterate> lol..nvm
<pc-illiterate> i just scroll up
<Stroganoff> ctrl+f
<n-iCe> when is the 8.10 version released?
<n-iCe> 8.04 *
<pc-illiterate> ok. i try recovery terminal and rundpkg-reconfigure xserver.org. im told xserver isnt installed. any ideas ?
<n-iCe> rebootingh
<n-iCe> How do I appear the title bar again?
<n-iCe> I don't know where is it
<j1mc> n-iCe: the title bar?
<j1mc> are you using compiz?
<n-iCe> I uninstalled it :|
<j1mc> you uninstalled compiz?
<n-iCe> yes
<n-iCe> oh shit
<n-iCe> I used compiz --replace
<n-iCe> and compiz is back :|
<j1mc> ok
<n-iCe> what the heck
<j1mc> in the future, you can go to #compiz for compiz support
<n-iCe> how do I uninstall it all
<j1mc> this isn't really a compiz support channel.
<n-iCe> but how do I unintall it
<j1mc> sudo apt-get uninstall compiz?
<j1mc> hehe... sorry
<n-iCe> that's whay I did!
<j1mc> sudo apt-get remove compiz
<n-iCe> that's whay I did!
<j1mc> then you'll need to log out and log back in
<n-iCe> what
<n-iCe> I did! I rebooted
<n-iCe> same thing right?
<j1mc> hm
<Stroganoff> sudo apt-get remove compiz-core
<Stroganoff> sudo apt-get autoremove
<n-iCe> ok let me try
<n-iCe> what's the autoremove for?
<n-iCe> ok done, let me reboot
<n-iCe> grr
<n-iCe> Didn't work
<n-iCe> I don't see the title bars yet
<Stroganoff> alt+f2 -> metacity
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> doesn't exist
<j1mc> alt-f2 xfwm4
<n-iCe> omg
<n-iCe> worked!!
<n-iCe> I was pulling out my hairç!!
<n-iCe> thank you j1mc
<j1mc> w00t
<Stroganoff> hey it was my idea
<Stroganoff> :-(
 * Stroganoff goes.
<pc-illiterate> ok....can someone help me find the pci busid in the 0:1:0 format ?
<keb> pc-illiterate did you try       sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<pc-illiterate>  i forget what mine is and i looked everywhere on ubuntu forums...searched n searched
<pc-illiterate> i need the pci busid
<pc-illiterate> wont autodetect
<keb> why would you need that?
<keb> oic
<keb> lspci
<pc-illiterate> i remembered thinking it was 0:15:0 but thats wrong
<pc-illiterate> no thats garbage for this
<keb> the lspci command should get it for you
<pc-illiterate> thats hex i need binary or its binary i need hex
<pc-illiterate> at least this time i have 2 pc's hooked up to net so i can research while i try
<pc-illiterate> but...this is my xubuntu box here and im in xp now
<keb> my video card shows up as   01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<pc-illiterate> im plain ol pci
<pc-illiterate> kernel tried helping me 3-4 weeks ago the first time around
<pc-illiterate> tech 404 finally got it though
<keb> it should work in vesa mode even if it doesnt detect your card
<keb> er, if it doesnt know what kind of card you have.  it has to detect the video card or it wont display anything :)
<pc-illiterate> i dont get my desktop...black screen at login
<pc-illiterate> i only get the splash for progress bar
<keb> did you have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log after logging in from the command prompt
<keb> that should tell you what went wrong
<pc-illiterate> tried that looong time ago
<pc-illiterate> x doesnt start
<keb> it should also tell you why x didnt start
<pc-illiterate> nope
<n-iCe> Now the title bar is ok, but it disappear when I reboot, why?
<n-iCe> Now the title bar is ok, but it disappear when I reboot, why?
<keb> if you save your session before logging out or rebooting, it might be there when you come back
<keb> if you save your session before logging out or rebooting, it might be there when you come back
<keb> you can play around with the stuff in Applications, Settings, Desktop  or thereabouts
<keb> gnight
<pc-illiterate> i type what in terminal to uninstall my drivers and what to install new ?
<pc-illiterate> i cant freakin find it....
<pc-illiterate> i have the nvidia glx new and i want nvidia glx
<pc-illiterate> apt-get-uninstall nvidia-glx-new&&apt-get-install nvidia-glx ?
<pc-illiterate> apt-get-uninstall nvidia-glx-new && apt-get-install nvidia-glx ?
<pc-illiterate> apt-get-uninstall nvidia-glx-new && apt-get-install nvidia-glx ?
<pc-illiterate> is this correct ?
<d]AS[DD][ASD> áé
<n-iCe> áé
<pc-illiterate> is this correct ?
<pc-illiterate> is this correct ?
<pc-illiterate> is this correct ?
<pc-illiterate> apt-get-uninstall nvidia-glx-new && apt-get-install nvidia-glx ?
<pc-illiterate> oops sorry
<pc-illiterate> didnt mean to rererepeat
<pc-illiterate> apt-get uninstall nvidia-glx-new && apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<pc-illiterate> i mean is this right...man its a loong day
<xfce_noobie> Is there a way to mount remote folders with ssh using thunar like in gnome using nautilus?
<mbirkis> hi! i installed the xubuntu package from apt-get, but i think i have done something weird... because when i try to use the window manager settings, i get some error saying that i am running metacity
<mbirkis> is there any way top get back to standard xubunt (like it was when i first installed)
<mbirkis> how do i get the xfwm4 window manager instead of metacity in xubuntu?
<maxamillion> mbirkis: xfwm4 is default in xubuntu
<mbirkis> maxamillion: but i think i have done something to mess it up, when i try to run window manager settings it says that i am running metacity
<maxamillion> interesting
<maxamillion> mbirkis: you sure you are running xfce?
<Stroganoff> D:
<mbirkis> maxamillion: yes
<maxamillion> mbirkis: ok, check in applications->settings->autostart and see if there is a listing for metacity there
<mbirkis> maxamillion: the autostart won't work :(
<mbirkis> i click it but it doesn't open
<mbirkis> [ 2194.136255] xfce4-autostart[8746]: segfault at 00000004 eip 0804beda esp bff7ef30 error 4
<maxamillion> hmmm...
<maxamillion> mbirkis: you by any chance running 8.04 prerelease?
<mbirkis> maxamillion: yes
<mbirkis> ;)
<maxamillion> bingo
<mbirkis> lol, so it is broke then
<maxamillion> mbirkis: you might want to check launchpad to see if the autostart bug has been reported, if not please submit one so that it can be fixed
<maxamillion> mbirkis: yes, its probably just broke
<mbirkis> maxamillion: ok, will do
<mbirkis> maxamillion: thx alot for the help
<maxamillion> mbirkis: anytime :)
<mbirkis> maxamillion: btw, it is already filed at launchpad
<maxamillion> mbirkis: ah wonderful, thank you .... i'll be sure to mention it to the devs to make sure its being addressed
<Banan_wii> hey all
<Banan_wii> anybody know why my xfmedia and mpg123 dont work while in torcs i have normal sound?
<Banan_wii> ?
<cody-somerville> What version of Xubuntu are you using, Banan_wii?
<Banan_wii> 6.06.1 LTS
<Banan_wii> mpg123 says it cant enable default sound device
<cody-somerville> Is libxine1-ffmpeg and liblame0 installed?
<Banan_wii> how to check it?
<cody-somerville> Open up synaptics package manager and search for them
<Banan_wii> ... where?
<cody-somerville> From the menu under System
<Banan_wii> there s no libxinel
<Banan_wii> and there isnt any in my repos ...
<Banan_wii> liblame is installed
<Banan_wii> where to get libxinel then?
<Banan_wii> ??
<Banan_wii> plz its really weird ....
<TheSheep> Banan_wii: it's libxine1 not libxinel
<Banan_wii> omg
<TheSheep> use good a font
<Banan_wii> but its still isntt in my repos :(
<TheSheep> !info libxine
<ubotu> Package libxine does not exist in gutsy
<TheSheep> !info libxine1
<ubotu> libxine1 (source: xine-lib): the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.7-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2431 kB, installed size 5528 kB
<Banan_wii> ....
<Banan_wii> ey
<Banan_wii> hey1
<Banan_wii> hey! i mean :D it works :D
<Banan_wii> thx
<TheSheep> no problem ll!l
<cody-somerville> :)
<mecca> hey guys --- i just built a new PC and im trying to install xub 8 beta
<cody-somerville> mecca, Are you having trouble?
<mecca> after the grub menu "install" the screen goes blank forever w/ a blinking cursor at the top
<mecca> ya
<mecca> so i downloaded xub gutsy ---- same thing
<mecca> :(
<mecca> any ideas?
<mecca> cody-somerville: ?
<TheSheep> mecca: try different boot options
<TheSheep> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mecca> TheSheep: i tried changing the resolution etc..
<TheSheep> try the noapic, nolapic, nopci, etc.
<mecca> ok will do
<mecca> thanks for the help :)
<NekoKun> Hi all
<NekoKun> how big is xubuntu default install?
<cody-somerville> A few gigs
<Ultraputz> is there a list of caveats for going from gutsy to hardy ?
<zoredache_> I am not aware of any such document Ultraputz did you have a specific question?
<Ultraputz> zoredache_ - my specific question is "is this going to break my machine," which I figured might be answered by a document of caveats :-)
<zoredache> at the moment the answer may be yes... it is still beta, if your need your system to be stable I wouldn't switch yet
<zoredache> you could look at the list of open bugs
<Ultraputz> how close are they to stable, do you know ?
<zoredache> don't really know
<Ultraputz> more mundane question -- is there anything other than awn that would function as a dock/launcher on a system that does not have a compositor enabled?
<Ultraputz> er, like a nextstep or macos dock?
<zoredache> have you tried just adding a panel, centering it, and not having it expand to the full screen?
<Ultraputz> ja. not quite happymaking, but i suppose i could futz with it some more.
<Ultraputz> anyone familiar with Evolution ?
<redwhitewaldo> is there a terminal command to import pics from digital camera to computer?
<pleia2> gphoto2
<redwhitewaldo> pleia2: is that a _terminal command_?
<pleia2> yes
<redwhitewaldo> oh, i thought it was a gui program.
<redwhitewaldo> thanks
<redwhitewaldo> pleia2: what command line do we use for gphoto2?
<pleia2> gphoto2 -P
<redwhitewaldo> easy. thanks
<keonne> Good afternoon guys
<keonne> Im thinking about xubuntu for my dad. He is officially tired of windows so I told him I would look for a nice easy to use linux distro
<keonne> do you think Xubuntu will be good for him. He isn't the most computer savvy, but gets the basic idea
<cody-somerville> keonne, Have you considered Ubuntu?
<redwhitewaldo> hi there, i was speaking to someone here re: gphoto2. who was that? I was wondering what gphoto2 command to run to import all photos from digital cam AND delete all imported pics afterwards.
<danielm> redwhitewaldo, check the manpage, there is a couple of --delete options
<oliver_g2> hi
<redwhitewaldo> danielm: yes, i see 2.
<redwhitewaldo> -d, --delete-file=RANGE         Delete files given in range
<redwhitewaldo>  -D, --delete-all-files          Delete all files in folder
<redwhitewaldo> danielm: u use gphoto2, too?
<danielm> i use gThumb to import photos
<redwhitewaldo> danielm: u prefer gui?
<redwhitewaldo> i prefer gui, too, but i want to save memomry
<danielm> if i'm not wrong, the gThumb backed is gphoto2
<danielm> well.. i like gThumb, and isn't a very heavy software
<redwhitewaldo> that's all u use gthumb for: importing?
<redwhitewaldo> is there a smaller importing-pics gui program than gthumb?
<magic_ninja> i got a serious problem
<magic_ninja> when one user is logged in (no virtual terminals) my comp shows 2 users on
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: check /var/log/auth
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: dir doesn't exist
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: found the file,w hat am i looking for
<zoredache> who is logged in, and where the logged in from
<magic_ninja> it says rubix rubix from users
<magic_ninja> but i have a strange port listening
<zoredache> what tool are you using to get a list of active users from?
<magic_ninja> pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)  just a ton of that
<magic_ninja> just the users command
<zoredache> try using the command 'who'
<zoredache> that will also show you hwere the user is..
<zoredache> I bet you are just seeing all the terminals you have open
<magic_ninja> zoredache: already checked that, with no vterminals and no other terminals open, i still get two users
<magic_ninja>  pts/0
<zoredache> so that would make sence, a login for X, and an entry for the terminal you ran users from
<magic_ninja> zoredache: no i have 2 dumby terminals open and no virtual terminals and its showing 4 users (ie should be three)
<magic_ninja> is there a command to log out all users and end all sessions?
<zoredache> just find the process id and use kill on it...
<zoredache> something like 'lsof -n | grep '/dev/pts' might tell you want you want
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: kill -9 -1 will end all programs
<magic_ninja> and all users?
<zoredache> yup, it seems to have ended his login
<magic_ninja> showed 1 user (the vt i was logged in on), now showing 2 users again soon as i start x
<magic_ninja> so i wonder...why
<zoredache> why is it bugging you?
<magic_ninja> tcp        0      0 *:10245                 *:*                     LISTEN
<magic_ninja> thats why
<zoredache> and that is something you to recogonize?
<magic_ninja> no
<TheSheep> netstat -p will show you which process owns it
<zoredache> did you try a  'sudo netstat -ntlp' to see what process it is?
<magic_ninja> didn't show a process
<magic_ninja> thats why is bugging me
<zoredache> you ran your netstat with sudo?  the pid information sometimes isn't visible to your account
<magic_ninja> yea, the command that gave me that is netstat -a | tcp
<magic_ninja> grr *grep
<zoredache> did you try 'sudo netstat -ntlp'?
<magic_ninja> iceccd
<magic_ninja> thats ice control center daemon i would guess
#xubuntu 2008-04-10
<zoredache> perhaps, 'man iceccd' might tell him more
<magic_ninja> its a compiler
<zoredache> tell you* rather...
<magic_ninja> its just bugging me that i have a random extra users going when i shouldn't
<Askarii> Is it possible to install Xubuntu on a usb flash drive?
<TheSheep> !install | Askarii
<ubotu> Askarii: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<zoredache> I guess it depends on how you define 'extra'.  I think the who command will show you list of every username that is consuming a TTY
<TheSheep> Askarii: in short: yes
<zoredache> or pty
<cody-somerville> hmm... it seems that enabled sub-pixel hinting fixes the weird font in Xubuntu.
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: what kind of weird font?
<cody-somerville> Like, it is all smushed together.
<cody-somerville> But enabling sub-pixel hinting makes the font clear and sharp.
<TheSheep> enabling hinting in general should have this effect
<SubOne> Trying to install the Xubuntu Alt CD, but it reboots every time I chose anythign on the first menu
<keb> even when you choose the memory test?
<SubOne> sec...
<SubOne> no memory test runs
<keb> if you let it run through the 8 tests you can be sure your ram is good
<SubOne> ok and then?
<keb> there is also the cd integrity check
<SubOne> cd integrity check reboots too
<keb> does it work in vga mode?
<SubOne> wierd thing is first time i put the cd in it went through the install until it was ready to copy files then it said there was a file it couldnt access and when i rebooted it would reboot every selection i made.
<keb> is the computer getting too hot?
<SubOne> This is an intermittent issue, not sure why, but i had the same problem before and i installed it ok, but i forget what, if anything, I did to fix it
<SubOne> i dont know
<SubOne> it runs windows just fine
<SubOne> Windows XP
<vidd> you need to set acpi = off
<SubOne> ok
<SubOne> ok, how do i add that after i hit f6?
<vidd> either acpi=off or apci=off
<vidd> yes
<keb> acpi
<SubOne> just a space?
<vidd> no spaces
<SubOne> well the last thing on that line is `quiet --`
<vidd> i dont rember where in the line you put it
<SubOne> so continue with a space? `quiet -- acpi=off`?
<vidd> i think anywhere is fine
<vidd> try it
<SubOne> k
<SubOne> lol
<SubOne> nope rebooted
<vidd> if it rebbots right away again the put it before quiet
<SubOne> lemme try before the quiet
<SubOne> still reboots
<vidd> then try "noacpi
<vidd> instead of acpi=off
<Midtronic> Howdy -- just a package question - I have a kubuntu install on GG, and I just put HH on my laptop.  What's the package that has the advanced autocomplete that I get in bash with GG?
<Midtronic> (xubuntu HH)
<SubOne> same problem, reboots
<vidd> advanced autocomplete????
<keb> isnt that gnu readline
<vidd> SubOne, you have the menu open?
<vidd> hit F1 (the help window)
<Midtronic> vidd, yeah.  completion for stuff in apt, for options for certain apps
<Midtronic> etc.
<vidd> it should give you a specific example with noacpi
<SubOne> vidd: yes it reboots on kernel load
<vidd> Midtronic, idk i upraded from GG
<SubOne> it says pci=noacpi and i did that and same thing
<Midtronic> hm.  Yeah.  I could diff packages from the two boxes, but I'm a bit lazy
<Midtronic> I'll just figure out out later :-P
<vidd> SubOne, im very tired at the moment...otherwise id run an install to see
<SubOne> so im sol
<keb> SubOne does the livecd run?
<SubOne> no not enough memory
<SubOne> i think theres only 128mb in it
<keb> hmm i wonder if there is a text mode install
<SubOne> this is the text mode install lol
<SubOne> is there another kernel on the cd i can try?
<keb> there may be a bug in the installation related to low memory. did you check the forums?
<SubOne> in the livecd? theres supposed to be a certain amount of memory for the live cd to run i forget what it is... sec
<keb> dunno about kernels
<SubOne> 128mb ram for livecd, but i think =>1mb of it is used for shared video, lol
<SubOne> is there a better recommended distro for 128/127mb?
<keb> i got fluxbuntu 7.10rc working in 64MB
<SubOne> i didnt know there was a fluxbuntu lemme search...
<vidd> SubOne, is this an HP machine by chance?
<keb> fluxbuntu seems to be bottlenecked a bit
<SubOne> yeah its a compaq
<SubOne> bottlenecked where?
<keb> in terms of development
<keb> Stroganoff has made a script that installs xubuntu on low memory machines too, you can find it in the forums i think
<SubOne> vidd: you have info on compatability issues with Xubuntu and HP machines? I have Ubuntu installed on my HP laptop
<SubOne> i just dont know why the linux kernel wont load and im wondering if there is an alt kernel on the disk
<selig5>  5-6+
<SubOne> im still not getting it to work :p
<SubOne> and i've still had no luck getting *buntu on a flash drive
<SubOne> What I don't understand is why the kernel would load the first time i tried but then reboot every other time
<keb> is the fan running loud?
<vidd> SubOne, i just have an hp pavilion that i had to do it with
<SubOne> keb: no
<SubOne> keb: i dont see how it would be an overheating issue Windows runs fine
<keb> windows underclocks the system if it is a hot laptop
<SubOne> its a desktop
<keb> ok
<keb> does anything else run on that system now? maybe it got zapped with a static charge
<keb> something other than memtest ;)
<SubOne> no just windows xp... previously windows 98... memtest seems to run fine, but the other options reboot (every option that needs to load a kernel)
<n-iCe> hi
<SubOne> i even tried acpi=off AND pci=noacpi together because F1 mentioned both, but still reboots like halfway through kernel load
<keb> so it loads some stuff?
<keb> what is the last message on the screen
<vidd> SubOne, just one or the other...not both
<vidd> and drop the pci-
<vidd> and drop the pci=
<SubOne> vidd: i tried all the combinations
<SubOne> noacpi
<SubOne> pci=noacpi
<SubOne> acpi=off
<SubOne> and each together :p
<vidd> for S&G....try noapci and then apci=off
<SubOne> s&G?
<vidd> dont ask...its not polite!
<vidd> smiles & giggles
<SubOne> try one then the other or both together
<vidd> one then the other
<SubOne> keb: it says Loading Linux Kernel then gets to an arbitrary amount of loading on the progress bar and reboots
<SubOne> vidd: i did that but i'll do it again
<SubOne> oh apci
<SubOne> k
<SubOne> not acpi?
<keb> there is no such thing as apci
<SubOne> i thought so :p
<vidd> keb, SubOne  http://osdir.com/ml/linux.drivers.prism54.user/2004-02/msg00073.html
<vidd> idk
<SubOne> vidd: it was a typo
<vidd> didnt i say b4 i was tired?
<vidd> =]
<keb> lol
<keb> SubOne is your hard disk full?
<keb> hmm. noapic is a different option entirely from acpi=off
<keb> one is about interrupt controllers and the other is power management
<vidd> the power management is what he wants
<vidd> otherwise, he might want to check to see if his mobo has antivirus protection (protects the master boot record)
<keb> looks like this was never solved for some people :/  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=323236
<keb> goodnight
<SubOne> keb: no i am planning on putting xubuntu on the whole drive
<redwhitewaldo> hello, can someone here with a fresh/regular install of xubuntu, please pastebin for me his xorg.conf file? thanks.
<ablomen> redwhitewaldo, just run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ablomen> tjat will generate a fresh xorg.conf for ya\
<redwhitewaldo> ablomen: ﻿: well, that doesn't put back my xorg.conf file the way it was before i enabled restricted video driver. 8-)
<ablomen> it should
<ablomen> just pick a different driver form the list
<ablomen> vesa or nv or whatever
<redwhitewaldo> ablomen: i don't geta list
<ablomen> hmm
<redwhitewaldo> ablomen: sorry.
<redwhitewaldo> i take that back
<ablomen> hehe :P
<redwhitewaldo> ﻿question one: " Use kernel framebuffer device interface?  " what should i choose?
<ablomen> ehm just the default?
<redwhitewaldo> i guess that's YES.
<redwhitewaldo>  i have a microsoft natural keyboard elite (http://www.datavisionergonomics.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/292341_large.jpg) . is this pc104 or pc105?
<cody-somerville> Probably the default
<pc-illiterate> i need some help with the enemy territory update
<cody-somerville> pc-illiterate, Just say what you need then :)
<pc-illiterate> help ?
<pc-illiterate> lmao
<pc-illiterate> i dont know what to do...good enough ?
<alphakamp> you gotta give more than that, have you downloaded the update yet? have you attempted to update?
<pc-illiterate> sure ive d/l it. attempted to how ? i have to executeable files. 1 is client 1 is server... dont know what to do with them
<cody-somerville> pc-illiterate, See... that wasn't so hard was it? :)
<cody-somerville> pc-illiterate, what is the link where you downloaded these files?
<pc-illiterate> well i assumed if you didnt have it, you didnt update it, and you wouldnt know.
<pc-illiterate> gimmee a sec
<pc-illiterate> cody...you want a link to the d/l itself ?... its on linux-gamers
<pc-illiterate> well maybe it wasnt there... crap
<x9x> what?
<pc-illiterate> what what ?
<pc-illiterate> You need to upgrade to the latest through the usual installers first, and then replace the engine binaries with the newer ones contained in the zip files below.
<pc-illiterate> thats the instructions for the update....
<pc-illiterate> how do i replace the binaries ?
<schlumpf> hi i need to look at some pdf but cant find a good prog to do so what can be recommended i tryed xpdf and evince
<Damion> I use a large external drive I loaned from a friend. I don't have enough space on my own hard drive to back it up, and I don't really know if I want to reformat it for FAT32 because I don't own it and if friend ever calls it back in, he uses Windows. Can I still use it even though it's formatted to NTFS or whatever the Windows standard is?
<Dartrunner> Hello, I have Xubuntu 7.10 installed on a Compaq Armada 7400. I am having a problem with opening a terminal, I keep getting booted back to the login screen.
<Damion> so I'm using an ISO that has a hash validated on the ubuntu website
<Damion> but as SOON AS I MOUNT IT the hash changes to something different
<cody-somerville> :/
<Damion> am I maybe hashing the wrong file?
<Damion> hashing the .iso gives me a md5sum that starts with 877ae9, and this is the correct one as per the ubuntu site
<Damion> when I mount that ISO and run a md5sum check on :\md5sum.txt
<Damion> it gives me a hash that starts with 96ca42
<Dartrunner> One is a hash of the iso file and the other is a hash of that text file
<Damion> so if the hash of md5sum.txt isn't a valid sum of the CD
<Damion> how do you check the cd once you've burned it?
<Dartrunner> the hash IN the text file should match the hash OF the iso
<Dartrunner> I've never tried, don't know if there is a way to hash the whole CD
<Damion> which hash in the text file?
<Dartrunner> if you open the md5sum.txt file that should contain the hash of a good iso.
<Dartrunner> Hashing is normaly used to ensure that the iso file you downloaded is good
<Damion> so how do you check that the cd is good after burning?\
<Dartrunner> I'm not sure, I have never tried, some distros have a check in the boot menu
<Dartrunner> Just checked and Xubuntu 7.10 has an option of "Check CD for defects" in the boot menu
<Dartrunner> I have Xubuntu 7.10 installed on a Compaq Armada 7400. I am having a problem with opening a terminal, I keep getting booted back to the login screen. Everything else seems to be working fine.
<Damion> okay going to go and try burning and then verifying
<Dartrunner> Good Luck
<Stroganoff> Dartrunner, setup Xorg for DefaultDepth 16
<Stroganoff> for this old laptop (333mhz?) i'd recommend my icewm desktop though, its much faster than xubuntu:
<Stroganoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631
<Dartrunner> kk I'll give it a try
<Stroganoff> i'll be back in 20 minutes if you have any questions regarding my easy to use install script
<Dartrunner> Where can I change the depth?
<Stroganoff> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stroganoff> or use: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Dartrunner> I can't get a terminal to run the command  : (
<Stroganoff> alt+f2 -> xterm
<Stroganoff> only the xfce terminal should be affected by your bug
<Dartrunner> worked
<Dartrunner> Stroganoff, could I bug you for a little more help?
<Stroganoff> yep
<Stroganoff> Dartrunner shoot
<Dartrunner> The reason I was trying to get a terminal was because the sound wasn't working
<Dartrunner> I found a post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4690891#post4690891 that had a little about it
<Dartrunner> I installed the linux-backports-modules-generic with apt-get, but now what do I do?
<Dartrunner> I am just learning linux, and picked up this laptop for free, so trying to make it work
<Dartrunner> and changing the depth to 16 also worked, thanks
<Stroganoff> Dartrunner: try installing this: http://www.4front-tech.com/release/oss-linux_v4.0-1015_i386.deb
<Dartrunner> kk
<Dartrunner> can I use your scripts on top of what I have or will I have to start over from scratch?
<Dartrunner> It does seem a little sluggish
<Stroganoff> start over from scratch. but after my script is finished, there not much else to do. it's got many tweaks ubuntu is missing
<Stroganoff> run in terminal: lspci
<Stroganoff> and see if your soundcard is detected
<Dartrunner> not sure what "run in terminal:lspci" means
<Stroganoff> xterm
<Stroganoff> xterm: lspci
<Stroganoff> "lspci" is a command
<Stroganoff> rather a cli tool
<Dartrunner> kk  : )
<Dartrunner> doesn't show a soundcard
<Dartrunner> should I just start over now, if your setup will run faster
<Stroganoff> how much ram have you got?
<Dartrunner> 192
<Stroganoff> ok but its still considerably faster :D
<Stroganoff> xubuntu boots up to 80mb usage, my script to 25-40 (depends on chosen bootup services)
<Dartrunner> similar look and feel?
<Stroganoff> i wouldn't hope it fixes your sound though. maybe the onboard soundchip is disabled in bios? :D
<Dartrunner> I used a suse live CD and the sound worked, but it was dog slow
<Stroganoff> well you see the screenshots, dartrunner. the desktop and filemanager are from ubuntu. the panel might not have that many fancy plugins as xfce does, but its much faster and you can use the WINKEY to open the menu :D
<Dartrunner> no winkey on this old thing   lol
<Dartrunner> the next test is my wireless card
<Stroganoff> Dartrunner see this thread for sound: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114493
<Dartrunner> Well I'll give it a try, downloading the Ubuntu Alternate ISO now
<Stroganoff> what about your wireless?
<v0lksman> hey all! quick and likely easy question: how do I move a panel config from one user to another? basically I have a panel design I want all new users on my system to get by default
<v0lksman> I'd prefer to copy my main panel config to a central location that xfce will use when creating a new users desktop
<Dartrunner> it doesn't work, but I haven't started looking at that yet, just tackling one thing at a time
<Stroganoff> v0lksman you panel config is somewhere i ~/.config/
<Stroganoff> copy it to /usr/share/xfce or something
<Stroganoff> use tab completion to find out the exact locations
<v0lksman> yeah.....config/xfce4/panels  however simply copying that to another users profile doesn't work....the default panel still shows when I log in as that user....
<Midtronic> Howdy -- I just installed Xubuntu hardy, and I love the background image that's used for the installer.. I can't find it on the CD, though.  Any idea where I might find it?
<Stroganoff> v0lksman might be .config/mcs-settings or something like this
<Stroganoff> copy MOAR ;)
<v0lksman> hehehe...I tried copying the entire .config from one user to another...still no fly....doesn't make sense though...they are simple xml files and they don't reference folder locations at all....
<Stroganoff> have you chown'd them?
<Stroganoff> chown -R newuser:newuser /home/newuser/.config
<v0lksman> yep...no difference
<v0lksman> I mean ideally I want to edit the "default" panel so that when xfce creates the .config structure it includes my changes....but can't find anything of the sort....
<Stroganoff> you'd have to use /usr/share/xfce4 for that (better use /usr/local/share)
<Stroganoff> but I don't get why its not working for you the way you tried
<v0lksman> if I use /usr/share/xfce4 do I just drop my panels.xml and all the launcher.*.xml files in there or does it require a special directory?
<Stroganoff> a special directory
<Stroganoff> scrap that, it is in /etc/xdg/xfce4/
<Stroganoff> i dont use xfce myself so i just guess sometimes :D
<v0lksman> hahaha...good place to hang out then!  :)
<Stroganoff> yeah well xfce is an important project
<v0lksman> yes it is....I switch back and forth between gnome and xfce...I like em both....
<redwhitewaldo> ﻿.mov files play in totem with sound, but it's all black for video. what's wrong?
<v0lksman> need codec goodness....
<Stroganoff> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MediBuntu
<v0lksman> I might get shot here but the w32codecs will likely make it work
<redwhitewaldo> v0lksman: i got the codecs already, didn't i?
<redwhitewaldo> i downloaded the, um, ubuntu-extra-codecs or soemthing like that.
<v0lksman> http://phorolinux.com/how-to-install-non-free-multimedia-codecs-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<v0lksman> might help
<n-iCe> hi
<v0lksman> other thing would be to try VLC...it has a nice set of internal codecs
<Stroganoff> redwhitewaldo you need more thatn restricted-extras, check medibuntu
<redwhitewaldo> Stroganoff: oh, i thought that restrickted-extras had everything
<n-iCe> when is gonna be the 8.04 version released?
<redwhitewaldo> ok. i'll check mediumbunt
<Stroganoff> although your problem might be something else, im not sure
<redwhitewaldo> n-iCe: 24th
<n-iCe> april, right?
<redwhitewaldo> Stroganoff: how can we check what hte problem is before installing medibuntu
<redwhitewaldo> n-iCe: yes.
<n-iCe> Any idea about new changes?
<redwhitewaldo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<Stroganoff> redwhitewaldo, medibuntu is really safe and quite essential. install it and check after that :p
<Stroganoff> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<redwhitewaldo> Stroganoff: i'm on that page. now how do i install medibuntu
<Stroganoff> read that page.
<redwhitewaldo> i'm on xubuntu 8.04 by the way
<Stroganoff> see gutsy instructions on "Adding the Repositories"
<v0lksman> they've updated it for hardy... :)
<Stroganoff> yeah i just confused 8.04 with gutsy :D
<v0lksman> hahahah
<n-iCe> thanks
<redwhitewaldo> installing w32codecs didn't help
<v0lksman> are you 64 bit?
<v0lksman> this is a divx or xvid file you are trying to play right?
<redwhitewaldo> v0lksman: i'm on 32bit xubuntu 8.04. and am trying to play the .mov files on http://www.montanameth.org/View_Ads/index.php
<v0lksman> ahhh....you need to make sure that the plugin for firefox has been loaded for a mediaplayer that has access to that codec...I think mplayer has a ff plugin
<redwhitewaldo> v0lksman: but i'm saving the file to desktop. and totem (standalone. not plugin) is playing the file
<v0lksman> yeah....its the plugin that is failing to play it....I know I've messed with that before...can't remember the fix off hand though....
<v0lksman> I'm pretty sure you either need the gstreamer plugin or mplayer....one of the two will fix it....
<redwhitewaldo> v0lksman: we seem to be not understanding each other. It is NOT a plugin.
<redwhitewaldo> NOT a plugin
<redwhitewaldo> firefox is NOT playing the file.
<Linuturk> what's the easiest way to get xfce back to it's default look?
<v0lksman> ah
<redwhitewaldo> i am downloading the file (See the "Save As" links on the ads)
<Linuturk> vanilla xfce, not the xubuntu style
<v0lksman> linuturk: delete ~/.config/xfce4
<v0lksman> :)
<Linuturk> so, that's controlled in /etc/skel ?
<v0lksman> not sure...that's why I'm here...hahaha...but the .config structure holds your settings
<v0lksman> redwhitewaldo: not sure then....the codecs should have made it work....I can only suggest trying VLC or mplayer....see if they do the same thing (they use different codecs)
<Stroganoff> redwhitewaldo what he meant is that totem uses distinguished backends for decoding the movie. either gstreamer or xine.
<Stroganoff> you can try mplayer (standalone) or vlc, they have their own backends
<v0lksman> :)
<redwhitewaldo> ok. i 'll try vlc
<redwhitewaldo> i do prefer totem to do everything, though
<Stroganoff> i prefer neither for none is able to place .srt subtitles below the 16:9 frame without some displacing voodoo
<Stroganoff> that might be offtopic though :D
<S0210> Hi! Is there a built in "search for a file" app in Hardy?
<Stroganoff> S0210: sudo apt-get install catfish
<maxamillion> S0210: not built in, but the catfish app that Stroganoff mentioned is basically the defacto search app for xubuntu
<Dartrunner> Stroganoff, you still out there/
<Dartrunner> ?
<Stroganoff> 1
<Dartrunner> I am at the edit the script file part
<Stroganoff> yeah
<Stroganoff> you dont have to edit that anymore
<Dartrunner> and I can't findit
<Stroganoff> i replaced it with user driven menus
<Dartrunner> all I see is an install.sh
<Dartrunner> kk
<Dartrunner> just run install.sh then?
<Stroganoff> yep
<Dartrunner> What is the difference between Thundar and XFE?
<Stroganoff> Thunar is more easy to use and more pretty
<Stroganoff> xfe is for oldschool freaks and its a bit more lightweight
<Dartrunner> How do I know if I can use ACPI? I see a message when it boot saying something about forcing ACPI
<Stroganoff> were you able to suspend/standby/hibernate with xubuntu?
<Stroganoff> had you any problems with closing your lid?
<Stroganoff> i would enable (install) ACPI. you can uninstall or tweak in if you run into problems (some screwed up notebooks have problems with acpi without their proprietary drivers)
<Dartrunner> hadn't got around to trying it yet, I know that it never shut off, not even the screen. Just stayed on from the time I installed X on it.
<Stroganoff> that doesnt sound good
<Stroganoff> although i dont know the default settings of xubuntu in terms of suspend on inactivity
<Stroganoff> it also depends on bios settings
<Stroganoff> even without acpi you might be able to hibernate and you WILL be able to blank the screen after some minutes
<Dartrunner> I don't see a pentium II on the CPU list
<Dartrunner> can I use i686?
<Stroganoff> yes
<Dartrunner> Hate to keep asking dumb questions, but how do I choose the appearance? I don't know what any of them look like.
<Stroganoff> you mean the menu button?
<Stroganoff> buttons?
<Dartrunner> ya
<Stroganoff> its just the button on the bottom left:
<Stroganoff> http://www.abload.de/img/ubuntu-light-script-n31.png
<Stroganoff> always the same logo, just with different words
<Dartrunner> can it be changed after?
<Stroganoff> manually
<Stroganoff> its just a little image
<Stroganoff> /usr/share/icewm/themes/IceBuntu/taskbar/icewm.xpm
<Dartrunner> should I start Conky? does that detect USB devices?
<Stroganoff> lol i should change that helptext
<Stroganoff> conky is just hardware info on desktop like in this screenshot:
<Stroganoff> http://www.abload.de/img/41mbramuyv.png
<Dartrunner> I saw that or something like it on DSL, pretty neat
<Dartrunner> Just crapped out
<Stroganoff> it's the same program
<Dartrunner> No LSB modules are available.
<Stroganoff> thats not an error message
<Dartrunner> unexpected EOF while looking for matching ""
<Dartrunner> in line 839
<Stroganoff> wtf
<Dartrunner> should I try again?
<Stroganoff> no
<Stroganoff> thats really unexpected
<Stroganoff> must be some typo
<Dartrunner> actually looks like a superscript backwards J`"
<Stroganoff> give me some minutes
<Dartrunner> np
<Stroganoff> ok i fixed it Dartrunner
<Stroganoff> i'm sory
<Stroganoff> one moment plz
<Dartrunner> np, I don't mind. Learn alot debuging something
<Dartrunner> just wish I knew more about linux
<Dartrunner> Can fix just about any windows problem from 95 to server2003
<Stroganoff> me too
<Stroganoff> :p
<Dartrunner> lol
<Stroganoff> ok cd ..
<Stroganoff> rm -rf ubuntu-light-script
<Dartrunner> looks like your way ahead of me on linux
<Stroganoff> redownload
<Stroganoff> it was just a missing " in my script (last minute change)
<Dartrunner> do I need to cd back to /
<Stroganoff> you can run this in your home directory
<Stroganoff> back to ~
<Stroganoff> ~ = your home
<Stroganoff> delete the script and redownload it
<Stroganoff> rm -rf ubuntu-light-script*
<Stroganoff> this deletes the directory and the .tar.gz
<Dartrunner> what does the -rf switches mean?
<Stroganoff> wait
<Stroganoff> more errors :D
<Stroganoff> crappy last minutes changes
<Dartrunner> should I see something, or does it not show you what it is doing/
<Dartrunner> ?
<Dartrunner> stupid keyboard
<Stroganoff> with default settings it shows nothing if successfull
<Stroganoff> you run: ls
<Stroganoff> ls shows files/folders in your current destination
<Stroganoff> ok its working now
<Dartrunner> ya I got the basic ls figured out   lol  not much more, also learned how to use top to find services to shutdown on a server I had to run a radio station from
<Stroganoff> you dont use top to shut down services
<Dartrunner> and the kill
<Dartrunner> to find the pid
<Stroganoff> you use: sudo /etc/init.d/servicename stop
<Stroganoff> thats the proper way
<Stroganoff> you can kill programs with: killall processname
<Stroganoff> examples: sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop
<Stroganoff> killall Thunar
<Dartrunner> kill seemed to work most of the time lol  if it didn't I just rebooted  lol
<Dartrunner> hopefully I will learn the right way now
<n-iCe> hello any disk partition software??
<Stroganoff> n-iCe: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Stroganoff> there is a livecd with gparted (and ntfs support) as well
<n-iCe> thanks
<Dartrunner> so should I give it another try?
<Stroganoff> yes Dartrunner
<Dartrunner> kk
<Stroganoff> redownload
<n-iCe> Stroganoff,  ok, I cannot create a new partition, why?
<Stroganoff> no available space?
<n-iCe> ext3 has 33GB free
<n-iCe> I just can't selecte partition >> new
<n-iCe> is like blocked
<skarface> is there a setting somewhere for default browser in xfce?
<Stroganoff> n-iCe ext3 is a partition
<Stroganoff> you cant create a partition INSIDE another partition
<Stroganoff> you have to resize the first partition before creating a new one.
<n-iCe> I wan't to create a new one, to install windows, how?
<n-iCe> I just can't select create a new partition
<Stroganoff> you should have been able to figure that out seeing that there is a resize button..
<n-iCe> I can't select it either
<n-iCe> has a lock
<Stroganoff> you cant resize the partition you are running from
<Stroganoff> use the gparted livecd for that
<Stroganoff> its not voodoo magic like partition magic but it works
<Stroganoff> by the way: windows will disable you from booting to ubuntu. you have to recover Grub after windows installation. print out this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<aubade> Is there a reason for Thunar not to co-operate with fuse mount points or has that gone unresolved?
<Stroganoff> generally it works for me, aubade
<Stroganoff> at least fusesmb
<aubade> Happens to do it with fuseiso, haven't tried custom actions with any other modules.
<aubade> Looks as though it's going to open the directory then slings back to the parent after displaying the contents, almost as if it's teasing me.
<Stroganoff> aubade i just mounted an UDF iso with fuseiso and thunar is able to browse
<Stroganoff> fuseiso example.iso /media/iso/example.iso/ -o allow_root
<aubade> Why the '-o allow_root'?
<Dartrunner> Stroganoff, I keep getting E:Couldn't find package swiftfox-IceWM
<Dartrunner> Something horrible happened. Press Return to try again.
<Stroganoff> yeah
<Stroganoff> crap :D
<Stroganoff> i'm sorry again
<Dartrunner> I hit return and get the same error again
<Dartrunner> np,
<Dartrunner> how do I get out of it?
<Stroganoff> Dartrunner do you mind joining #ubuntu-light-script
<Dartrunner> kk
<aubade> I have been mounting it with a custom action (fuseiso -p %f mnt_%f), roll.
#xubuntu 2008-04-11
<pc-illiterate> can someone walk me through mounting a cd ?
<pc-illiterate> i would greatly appreciate it
<danielm> =/
<pc-illiterate> no help ?
<pc-illiterate>  can someone walk me through mounting a cd in terminal ?
<Haden> Has anybody's flash player broken in firefox with the most recent update (nonfree)?
<patoe1> hello
<patoe1> my compliler isnt working :\
<danielm> pc-illiterate, $ mount /cdrom
<gaurdro> patoel  have you install build-essential?
<patoe1> how do i do that?
<gaurdro> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gaurdro> it contains most of the stuff that is commonly required to compile code in ubuntu
<pc-illiterate> not working
<kid> Greetings.
<patoe1> its asking for a cd
<pc-illiterate> yes
<pc-illiterate> i changed install path...that matter ? didnt think so
<Devine> I have a strange problem - I can ping everything (via ethernet) but I cannot get on the net or use repositories.
<danielm> Devine, DNS (?)
<Devine> na, works fine.
<gaurdro> open synaptic and go to system->Synaptic then on the menu click  settings-> repositories-ubuntu software  and uncheck the cd option
<Devine> I get an IP by DHCP
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to get roxen4 to shut down, i tried removing packages, and /etc/init.d/roxen4 STOPping it
<slimjimflim> er stopPING
<gaurdro> killall roxen4  ?
<pc-illiterate> i still cant mount this cd...but maybe it has
<slimjimflim> ps -A|grep roxen returns nothing
<gaurdro> slimjimflim are you sure it's running?
<slimjimflim> when i go to my site in lynx it says it is
<slimjimflim> it's like 'this is the default roxen page' or something
<BrunoXLambert> Is it normal that it's a pain to have compiz in Xubuntu?
<oem> hey guys, does anybody yet have any experience with the Magento Commerce suite?
<Stroganoff> oem: go to #magento
<Stroganoff> or #ubuntu-offtopic #linux
<gNewPower> Hi, I am using an updated version of Xubuntu and I notice that even though Xubuntu is very proc-efficient my 1GHz proc is almost constantly pushed to the max by Firefox.  Is this normal?!
<Stroganoff> gNewPower nope
<Stroganoff> i would install swiftfox, it's the new (faster) firefox3 optimized for your cpu arch
<Stroganoff> http://getswiftfox.com/deb.htm
<gNewPower> Stroganoff: I have 512MB of RAM and they are never used fully,  But the proc is really running at 90-100% when I browse.  Can you think of a reason?
<Stroganoff> gNewPower you have checked with xfce task manager that firefox uses these resouces?
<Stroganoff> are any plugins running, flash for example?
<Stroganoff> firefox should not take any cpu% if not loading websites or playing animations
<gNewPower> Stroganoff: I used the XFCE4 applet which shows how much proc power is used
<Stroganoff> gNewPower: alt+f2 ->  xfce4-taskmanager
<gNewPower> Stroganoff: websites which pull lots of power are gmail and sites with Youtube videos
<gNewPower> Stroganoff:once they are fully loaded (1-2min) the stuff clams down
<Stroganoff> i think firefox2 on linux has some kind of javascript bug
<gNewPower> I meant "calms down"
<Stroganoff> try swiftfox: http://getswiftfox.com/deb.htm
<gNewPower> ok, I will.
<Stroganoff> it's firefox3
<gNewPower> why "stroganoff"?  You like beef or are you Russian?
<Stroganoff> neither
<gNewPower> oh, ok.
<Stroganoff> http://www.dragnet.de/telesound/images/fhollaender.jpg
<gNewPower> how is the smoking guy?
<gNewPower> I meant who
<Stroganoff> Friedrich Hollaender
<gNewPower> we will have to continue this another time, I need to run, sorry.  many thanks and have a great evening!
<Damion> Howdy
<Damion> So I tried to install linux twice unsuccessfully: once off of a ubuntu factory-supplied disk and a home-burnt xubuntu disk.
<Damion> Both times when I tried selecting "Start or Install", "Start in safe graphics mode", or "Check CD Integrity", it directed me to a prompt-like program called busybox
<Damion> where after a short pause, it spat out the following lines:
<Damion> exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<Damion> cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in
<Damion> (those last two repeated three times)
<Damion> sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<Damion> (repeated once)
<ScriptDevil> the beta installer hangs in the partitioner screen. Actually the partitioner doesnt open up
<Iskr> it happens to me once
<Iskr> if it is beta, wait for the release =P
<diq1213> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<xuw1961> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<vsd5973> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<nst6706> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<vsd5973> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<xld4463> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<nst6706> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<vsd5973> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<coobra> :/
<ScriptDevil> i installed xubuntu beta successfully
<ScriptDevil> sadly, my resolution doesnt go beyond 1024 * 768 even with nvidia drivers installed
<henzo> Complete n00b to any linux distro here, i was hoping to get some help on accessing my HDD partitions
<Nique666> Complete n00b to any linux distro here, i was hoping to get some help on accessing my HDD partitions
<TheSheep> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Nique666> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Nique666> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<TheSheep> Nique666: you can also /msg the bot
<Nique666> !Partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Nique666> ah, that's true TheSheep, having somewhat of a mental block I suppose
<Nique666> i tried the automatically mount partitions script, and got the msg; already in /etc/fstab i'm assuming this means they're already mounted? but how do I access them? When I first put in the Xubuntu CD they appeared on the desktop, but now that i've installed they dont
<totalwormage> they probably swim around in /media
<Nique666> they do, but there's nothing in them
<Nique666> so what should i do to see the contents of these partitions; before installation the Xubuntu live CD saw the contents, and i know they still have stuff on since my XP install still sees them
<Nique666> guys?
<totalwormage> what kind of filesystem are they?
<totalwormage> ntfs?
<Nique666> ntfs
<totalwormage> try this how-to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<Nique666> okay, i'll give it a go, thanks
<totalwormface> !ntfs-g3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-g3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<totalwormface> ah, it's 'ntfs-3g' :P
<totalwormface> if the forumthread doesn't help you, try this wiki page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<DoruHush> Hello
<Kubuntu_isok> It's pretty quiet in here
<DoruHush> I want to run xubuntu Live CD but it ask me for an user name and a password (xubuntu 8.04)
<DoruHush> I had a similar problem with an ubuntu live cd (7.10) and I put ubuntu to the username field and it work
<DoruHush> but in xubuntu live cd it won't work
<Kubuntu_isok> "xUbuntu, the user name change. Now it's "ubuntu" without password. ..."  Maybe that will work ?
<DoruHush> I will try that too
<pc-illiterate> i have an installer that tells me "export the environment variable 'SETUP_CDROM'=/mnt/cdrom"        what am i doing ? im lost
<ablomen> pc-illiterate, what are you installing exactly?
<pc-illiterate> tactical ops...game
<ablomen> http://icculus.org/~ravage/tacticalops/do_not_link_to_these_files/tacticalops-3.5.0-install-x86.run.txt
<pc-illiterate> bah...dont want the 3.5 upgrade
<pc-illiterate> but thanks. read it
<pc-illiterate> and it is the same installer i have
<pc-illiterate> did you read that text at all ?
<ablomen> yep
<pc-illiterate> ote: You MUST export the 'SETUP_CDROM' environment variable as a pre-install script relies on this.  Change the path to match your system cdrom mount point.
<pc-illiterate> ok...change cd path ?
<ablomen>     export SETUP_CDROM=/mnt/cdrom
<ablomen> its in the text
<pc-illiterate> export SET_UP_CDROM=/mnt/cdrom0     ?
<pc-illiterate> i am totally new and trying to get the hang of ubuntu so please bear with me
<ablomen> did you insert the cd?
<pc-illiterate> yep
<pc-illiterate> mounted too as far as i know
<ablomen> ok then try "mount | grep cdrom"
<pc-illiterate> i can list the files on the cd
<ablomen> then you'll see the mount point
<pc-illiterate> ok and the mnt/dev/cdrom is right ?
<ablomen> nah it should be /media
<pc-illiterate> ok...had that before
<ablomen> ok so you enter export SETUP_CDROM=/media/cdrom
<pc-illiterate> the grep command...spit out buncha stuff... lol
<ablomen> hehe
<pc-illiterate> the dev/scd0 is my point ?
<ablomen> nah
<pc-illiterate> cdrom0 ?
<ablomen> if you do ls /media/cdrom/ do you get anything?
<pc-illiterate> sure....files on cd
<ablomen> ok then the mountpoint is /media/cdrom
<pc-illiterate> that means its mounted right ?
<ablomen> so you can do export SETUP_CDROM=/media/cdrom
<ablomen> and then run the installer
<ablomen> yeah its mounted :)
<pc-illiterate> cool. gunna try again
<pc-illiterate> and i need to use sudo sh to run right ?
<ablomen> yeah
<pc-illiterate> ok... hope this works
 * ablomen crosses fingers
<pc-illiterate> lol
<pc-illiterate> grrrr. tells me to mount cd
<ablomen> hmm you did the export thing?
<pc-illiterate> i can do it line by line right ?
<pc-illiterate> yep
<ablomen> hmm then try entering sudo su, do the export command and then run the installer
<pc-illiterate> sudo su export SETUP_CDROM blah blah ?
<ablomen> nah sorry in 3 lines
<ablomen> so first sudo su <enter> export stuff <enter> sh installer <enter>
<pc-illiterate> cant open the .run
<ablomen> hmm
<ablomen> what error do you get?
<pc-illiterate> sh: cant open tactical.........run
<ablomen> hmm
<ablomen> and your in the right dir?
<pc-illiterate>  says root@blank:/home/bryan#    im at desktop right ?
<ablomen> nah
<pc-illiterate> great
<ablomen> Desktop is /home/bryan/Desktop
<MacTaylor> can xubuntu run on 128Mb ram?
<ablomen> MacTaylor, sure
<ablomen> MacTaylor, wont be lightning fast but it should work
<ablomen> you may have to use the alternate install cd though (id recommend it anyway)
<pc-illiterate> well if im running from here... wtf did i do wrong ?
<pc-illiterate> yep...alt cd
<MacTaylor> i always use alt installer anyways since live cd always fails on me for sumreason
<ablomen> ok :)
<pc-illiterate> you get a black screen MacTaylor ?
<MacTaylor> on the live cd
<ablomen> anyway i have to go, sorry i cant help you further pc-illiterate, you might wanna try #ubuntu
<pc-illiterate> thanks anyway man
<pc-illiterate> you did more than i knew
<ablomen> hehe np, good luck!
<pc-illiterate> thanks
<umj> hi
<umj> i am completely noobie in terms of linux
<umj> and i just installed XUBUNTU
<pc-illiterate> welcome to my house umj
<pc-illiterate> 'using' it for 1 week almost
<umj> could anyone help me how to share my printer from XUBUNTO to windows Vista?
<gabkdlly> umj: look under Applications -> Settings -> Printing
<gabkdlly> it looks to me like printer sharing is activated as the default
<umj> im ther
<umj> ok i ticked the option to share the printer in the network
<umj> no i need to find it from my vista, dont i?
<gabkdlly> I guess you will need to tick some things in "Server Settings" as well
<sudobash> has anyone ever seen an iMAC 333 blueberry 256mb ram run Xubuntu?
<gabkdlly> hmmm, help is minimal :|
<umj> i did..
<umj> but my problem is:
<umj> i can not connect one computer to each other
<umj> is there a network window available in xubuntu or something like that
<umj_> hi again
<umj_> im still in trouble
<umj_> :)
<pc-illiterate> seems to be common
<umj_> i guess so
<umj_> i dont want to come basck to win2k
<umj_> well my problem now is that i can not access xubunto from vista, is it normal?
<umj_> i mean i can not access my xubuntu desktop from my vista computer
<pc-illiterate> no idea...you use google yet ? thats all half the help i get
<umj_> i will try
<pc-illiterate> some of these people act like youve been using it since the dawn of the pc
<danielm> umj_: did you try to install Samba?
<umj_> i think i did install it
<umj_> yes
<umj_> brb
<danielm> umj_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<umj_> tks
<umj_> danielm: tks, but what i needed is CUPS
<umj_> and this is the url:
<umj_>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<umj_> tks for your help again... im gonna try that
<pc-illiterate> where can i get help installing a game with an installer ?
<Iskr> pc-illiterate, what do you talk about?
<Iskr> explain better your problem
<umj_> hi
<umj_> how to know where a software was installed, which folder and where?
<maxamillion> bah!
<maxamillion> dpkg -L package_name
<maxamillion> should have stuck around for just a couple minutes
<SubOne> Anyone know why Xubuntu 7.10 would reboot everytime it goes to load the kernel? I've tried 'noacpi', 'pci=noacpi', and 'acpi=off' to no avail.
<SnakeyeS> Can someone here PLEASE help me with getting started?
<SnakeyeS> I have the cd burned
<SnakeyeS> Installing on a Dell Latitude without an internal cd drive.  I have a usb cdrom
<SnakeyeS> Any takers?
<SnakeyeS> :)
<crimsun> can your bios boot from usb?
<crimsun> i.e., set your bios to boot from usb
<SnakeyeS> I think so
<SnakeyeS> ok
<SnakeyeS> Restarting now
<breetai> <Snakeeyes: We have some 3 year old dells, when it you turn it on, press F12, there should be an option to let you boot from an external usb device/drive
<SnakeyeS> Can you hang with me a sec bud?
<SnakeyeS> ok
<SnakeyeS> this one is 6-7 yrs old
<SnakeyeS> lol
<SnakeyeS> just choking with xp
<SnakeyeS> only 128mb of ram
<SnakeyeS> Hmm
<SnakeyeS> F12 doesn't work
<SnakeyeS> My boot device options are...
<SnakeyeS> Modular Bay HDD
<SnakeyeS> PCI Slot Nic
<SnakeyeS> Dock Port
<SnakeyeS> Cardbus Nic
<SnakeyeS> Diskette drive
<SnakeyeS> cdrom drive
<SnakeyeS> and hdd
<SnakeyeS> Did you guys jet?
<SnakeyeS> oh wait
<SnakeyeS> I think I used BartPE to install windows
<SnakeyeS> will that work with xubuntu?
<Midtronic> howdy.. On my Gutsy box, I have this sweet feature where I can tab complete just about everything (subversion, apt-*, etc.).  I just installed Hardy on a new box, and don't have this feature.  Anyone have an idea what's the right package?
<breetai> SnakeyeS: Put the xubuntu CD and boot from it.
<breetai> SnakeyeS: It will start, and on the desktop will be an icon for doing the install.
<Midtronic> nevermind.. I'm an idiot.
<SnakeyeS> breetai: I don't seem to be able to boot from the external usb cd rom.  That's all I have
<SnakeyeS> Anyone?  How can I install xubuntu on this older dell?  I only have an external cdrom (usb)...no floppy.
<AshleyQuick> Did anyone reply to my post?
<SubOne> Anyone know why Xubuntu 7.10 would reboot everytime it goes to load the kernel? I've tried 'noacpi', 'pci=noacpi', and 'acpi=off' to no avail.
<breetai> Snakeyes: there is another option. If you use the beta of the new verxion hardy, you can use the wubi installer
<breetai> Burn the cd, put in in and windows will run the wubi installer.
<breetai> it will make a giant file on your windows partion, 10gig or larger even.
<breetai> then it will set the winodws boot menu to give you the option of XP or xubuntu
<breetai> Or, you can just google wubi
<breetai> download it
<breetai> and run it.
<breetai> it will let you donwload the files you need to do the install.
<breetai> SubOne: why? depends on your motherboard, if it has the option to disable ACPI do so. there is also noriqpoll which also helps.
<breetai> sometimes.
<SubOne> breetai: i'll try that, any other suggestions? I can't install because it just keeps rebooting on kernel run (memtest works)
<breetai> SubOne: It has to do with some option the way the kernel is compiled. Some other distro make work better for you.
<breetai> SubOne: what kind of motherboard or model of computer do you have?
<SubOne> compaq
<breetai> Subone: What model?
<SubOne> presario 7470
#xubuntu 2008-04-12
<breetai> I saw a recomendation for trying  noapic nolapic acpi=off
<breetai> I have to jet Subone, I may be back later
<SubOne> nolapic?
<windio00> is the beta fairly stable?
<j1mc> windio00: yes, but the release candidate will be released next thursday.
<j1mc> there have been bug fixes since the beta, so i'd probably recommend waiting until the release candidate.
<j1mc> it's up to you though.
<windio00> are they serious?
<j1mc> no.  i've had a good experience, but we're still fixing bugs.
<windio00> j1mc, will the updater get it to stable smoothly?
<windio00> in a week?
<vidd> what is the release date
<vidd> the final release
<windio00> the beta is a live cd right?
<windio00> beta-desktop?
<j1mc> windio00: you can get the beta as either a live cd or alternate install cd
<j1mc> the release candidate will come out next thursday
<j1mc> and the final release is the week after that (thursday the 24th)
<SubOne> Anyone know why Xubuntu 7.10 would reboot everytime it goes to load the kernel? I've tried 'noacpi', 'pci=noacpi', and 'acpi=off' to no avail.
<vidd> did you check the bios to see if you have something that "protects" the master boot record?
<breetai> SubOne: did you try one line with: noacpi nolacpi acpi=off
<SubOne> nolacpi?
<SubOne> i tried noacpi, acpi=off, pci=noacpi and all combinations od them together
<breetai> SubOne: Yes, no-L-acpi
<breetai> SubOne: not a one but an L.
<SubOne> k ill do that in a sec ty
<breetai> SubOne: as one line noacpi nolacpi acpi=off
<breetai> you can even toss in noirqpoll
<SubOne> k
<SubOne> breetai: still reboots
<SubOne> noirqpoll same
<breetai> SubOne: how much memory do you have?
<SubOne> 128 - 1mb for shared vid
<SubOne> this is alt cd
<breetai> Ok.
<breetai> Have you run an md5sum on the CD?
<SubOne> yes
<breetai> And the md5sum on the CD is ok?
<SubOne> yeah
<SubOne> lol
<breetai> SubOne: I cant tell you how many times I have had radom reboots during an install due to a bad burn.
<SubOne> well this is always during kernel load
<breetai> SubOne: I am grasping at straws here. You could try to update the bios on the PC
<SubOne> why would that effect the kernel load?
<SubOne> besides i think it just got updated :p
<breetai> Well, o
<breetai> If it is power management issues, with ACPI the BIOS update could resolve that.
<SubOne> i don't know that its a power management issue.... is that guarenteed or something?
<breetai> I know that others with a Presario 7470 have loaded Ubuntu on their system.
<breetai> Nope.
<breetai> But moving to the latest BIOS is not a bad idea.
<breetai> As long as you dont botch it and brick your unit.
<breetai> But I don't even know if there are any bios updates for your system.
<SubOne> i think if there is i already updated but ill check later, any other suggestions?
<breetai> I would try to boot with any linux. Which means I would try downloading and burning a small linux like puppy, dsl, systemrecovery or slax and see if any of those boot.
<SubOne> i have knoppixlivecd
<SubOne> sec...
<odin> anyone knows which hinter is default in xubuntu 7.10? autohinter or the bytecode interpreter?
<odin> been trying to change hinting style in ~./fonts.conf but it all looks the same...
<chris42050707> hello
<bittin> hi
<chris42050707> i have a question that i can't find an answer to no kinda place
<j1mc> chris42050707: go ahead :)
<chris42050707> any one know how to disable scsi emulation?
<chris42050707> im running ubuntu 7.10
<j1mc> :-/
<j1mc> not me.  sorry
<chris42050707> i know its not kubuntu but i figured its close enough that i could get an answer lol
<chris42050707> DAAAAAMMMMNNNNN lol
<chris42050707> wow what a pickle hehe
<j1mc> #ubuntu would be a better channel for that... that's my guess, anyway
<chris42050707> and to top it off i can't find my smokes lol
<j1mc> :(
<chris42050707> jl i just came from there lol
<chris42050707> hmmmmm
<patoe1> hey
<chris42050707> hey toe
<patoe1> i cant compile things??? anyone know why (my xubuntu is a fresh install
<j1mc> patoe1: try installing the "build-essential" package
<j1mc> from the command line, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<patoe1> ok thanks
<patoe1> i though that was it but i didnt know the command
<Stroganoff> patoe1: and read the INSTALL file of your source package
<AndyMA> i'm having trouble installing xubuntu 7.10 can anyone help me?
<AndyMA> i guess i'll try the alternate
<danielm> AndyMA, go ahead :)
<chris42050707> any good hardware minded people in here?
<toto4> hi
<toto4> how change the sound volume ?
<Iskr> there is volume applet...
<toto4> where ?
<toto4> i dont known xfce :)
<toto4> ok i found :)
<toto4> thx
<uninvited> Hi philphoto
<philphoto> hola
<philphoto> I cheated on xubuntu...  moved my primary system over to SUSE, but still use Xubuntu on the little laptops.
<uninvited> They should ban you from this # ... :)
<philphoto> ha ha ha ha.
<Stroganoff> SUSE wat?
<philphoto> well, i thought I'd "give back" a little for a change.
<uninvited> Which SuSE ?
<Stroganoff> give back to microsoft/novell? ;)
<Kargarian>  Hello.  I have a question.  I cannot seem to get the install to boot from the dvd, is there anyway to do it using the grub loader?
<Stroganoff> donate to debian!
<philphoto> i feel like wrapping my brain around some problems and the debian distros I know well.
<philphoto> Suse 10.3 gnome
<uninvited> I see.
<TheSheep> !install | Kargarian
<ubotu> Kargarian: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<philphoto> X20 laptop is still xubuntu
<philphoto> Stroganoff: no I meant give back as in helping ubuntu users.
<Kargarian> thanks
<philphoto> I DO have a hardware problem that crosses over between all distros though.  I believe I've got a dying gfx card (or some incompatibility between gfx and motherboard) which is causing the desktop machine to run slower than incredibly slow.
<chewit> does anyone know what is happening with Thunar 1.0.0?
<The-Kernel> How do I change the font size? Is that's whats in "Window Manager Settings"?
<CarinArr> hey, anyone using xubuntu on their ps3?
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to change the sound device for the non-free flash package?
<slimjimflim> ...flashplugin-nonfree
<eu> How can install the client vpn nortel?
<eu> in ubuntu
<Tu13es> what's the xfce login manager called?
<Tu13es> like, gnome's is gdm
<gaurdro> I believe xfce can use either kdm or gdm for it's desktop manager.
<Tu13es> gotcha
<Tu13es> I wasn't sure if it used something else since it says xubuntu
<nikolam> i even used xdm once
<nikolam> gdm is default
<nikolam> xdm is even lighter bit its a bit uglier by default
<Stroganoff> you can use slim
<Stroganoff> not that ugly by default
<S0210> Hi! Whenever I plug my pendrive in the USB I get two Thunar windows. Is it normal? Is there a way to change that?
<Stroganoff> S0210 its not normal. maybe your pendrive has a hidden second partition with vendor diagnostic tools
<S0210> Stroganoff: Both of my pedrives does the same. But I don't think that's the case.
<Stroganoff> i dont even get one windows when pluggin in an usb drive
<S0210> Stroganoff: Ahmm... Then probable it has something to do with my "Removable Drives and Media" settings. Let me see.
<Stroganoff> mv .config/xfce4 .config/xfce-backup
<Stroganoff> logout, try again
<S0210> Or probably not...
<rzr> hi
<Stroganoff> hi
<S0210> Does anybody have the "Mount removable drives when hot-plugged" option checked in ﻿on the "Removable Drives and Media" settings page? How does your Thunar react if you plug in a pendrive?
<S0210>  /KEYBINDINGS
<arualavi> S0210: I've this checked and thunar opens one window only
<S0210> arualavi: Thank you
<arualavi> when I plugg the pen
<S0210> I have no idea what's going on or how to debug. I simply changed settings not to open any windows for browseing. :-/
<arualavi> if you don't have a second partition in the pen, i don't know what's happen also
<arualavi> mmm...
<arualavi> maybe you could tail -f /var/log/messages and plug in the pen
<arualavi> to see if there is some error or strange thing in logs
<S0210> arualavi: I don't.
<mikubuntu> i can't seem to get my desktop to finish an update.  when i hover over the update icon the msg is: this usually means that your installed packages have unment dependencies.
<mikubuntu> if i remember right, this happened during an update to skype.
<arualavi> mikubuntu: skype isn't on the official repos, isn't it?
<mikubuntu> araulavi, not sure, but the update came in thru the regular update manager as recommended.
<mikubuntu> any suggestions?
<mikubuntu> it won't let me do any other updates, it's just stuck.  would you recommend possibly uninstalling skype through synaptic?  i don't even know if it will let me use synaptic while the update manager is stuck, i have to check.
 * arualavi looking in man
<arualavi> mikubuntu: open a console and try
<arualavi> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<mikubuntu> k, i am trying.  synaptic identified a dependency problem, said it fixed it, but when i closed and went back to update still would not allow.. opening term now.  do i do those commands simultaneously, or one at a time?
<user_1> I want to know how do I set the DNS address for my internet connection from the terminal
<arualavi> mikubuntu: just copy the command in the terminal
<mikubuntu> araulavi, it seems to be working... let you know in a few.  the orange update icon has turned grey
<arualavi> user_1: /etc/network/interfaces
<arualavi> user_1: man interfaces, many examples on it
<arualavi> well, apologies for my english :-P
<mikubuntu> araulavi, thanks. gotta run pick up a friend.  be back in a while, no doubt...
<user_1> okay, I can get dri enabled booting from the Ubuntu 7.10 DesktopCD but not from the Xubuntu CD
 * arualavi -> bed time
<Alvinvvbvv> can I get rid of these icons I have on my desktop (homefolder/trash/filesystem icons) Shift-Del didn´t help
<Stroganoff> Alvinvvbvv: Settings -> Desktop
#xubuntu 2008-04-13
<Alvinvvbvv> Stroganoff, thanks. But unfortunately, there is no such option in there.
<Stroganoff> is it the screen where you can change the wallpaper?
<Stroganoff> at the bottom there should be 4 checkboxes for disabling the special icons
<Alvinvvbvv> ok, I see them now
<Alvinvvbvv> they are unchecked, icons are still visible, how can it be?
<testecletes> I'm trying to install 7.10 and it seems that my CPU keeps running at 100%
<Stroganoff> Alvinvvbvv edit the file ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/xfdesktoprc
<Stroganoff> testecletes at what point?
<Alvinvvbvv> show-trash is set to false
<testecletes> It's during the post-installation, after I restart from the LiveCD
<testecletes> i'm going to try reinstalling it, and i'll see what's taking up so much
<Stroganoff> testecletes you could try the alternate iso
<testecletes> i'll look into that :)
<testecletes> I'm wondering though, the xfce windows manager loads up fine
<testecletes> and then in the middle of it, it starts getting very very laggy
<Stroganoff> testecletes you could also try my icewm desktop, its more light weight and uses the alternate iso
<Stroganoff> join #ubuntu-light-script then
<testecletes> alright, great
<testecletes> thanks Stroganoff :)
<Stroganoff> install a minimal cli system with the ubuntu alternate iso if you want to use my script
<newscane> I have a question about a new install..
<Stroganoff> ok
<newscane> running 7.10 on a P3 450 (yes, a bit old).  video card is an nvidia riva tnt.  once i boot from CD, all i'm getting out of X is a lot of flickers.  no desktop.  what do i need to do..?
<Stroganoff> use ctrl+alt+f8 (for example) to get a shell. then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace nvidia with vesa
<Stroganoff> on the other hand i would just use the alternate installer (text based but easy to use)
<Stroganoff> furthermore on such old hardware i'd use my icewm install script (sry guys)
<Stroganoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631
<newscane> hmm
<newscane> that looks promising
<newscane> so i get to download another ISO... fun
<Stroganoff> well it is
<Stroganoff> pretty new though
<newscane> i started w/ the latest debian (since that's what i'ved used on other boxes)
<newscane> but i was having major issues with my wifi
<newscane> so i tried regular ubuntu
<Stroganoff> i'd use debian myself if ubuntu wasn't so super awesome :D
<newscane> it recognized it
<newscane> then realized xubuntu may be better for my older hardware
<newscane> and grabbed that one this afternoon
<testecletes> sweet, thanks for that link dude
<testecletes> appreciate it Stroganoff
<testecletes> im going with xubuntu alt. iso
<Stroganoff> i'll upload a new version in a couple of minutes
<testecletes> or, just ubuntu alt iso rather
<testecletes> Strog: is that your site?
<testecletes> oh, the forum answered it for me
<testecletes> thanks :)
<Stroganoff> xubuntu alternate iso should work
<Stroganoff> just install cli system
<testecletes> alright
<Stroganoff> join that channel for further instructions: #ubuntu-light-script
<testecletes> for some odd reason i cant seen to join that channel
<Stroganoff> join #icebuntu then
<testecletes> gotcha
<newscane> i'm grabbing the iso now, i'll take a look at it tomorrow.  thanks for the help!
<testecletes> hullo
<testecletes> hey Stroganoff, what was your channel again?
<Stroganoff> #icebuntu
<testecletes> for some strange reason my home directory's .dmrc file's permissions were changed...
<testecletes> had to work on that for a minute
<testecletes> thanks for the recommendation for xchat, its working fine
<testecletes> the ubuntu alternate iso CLI is taking some time though (on a 800mhz 256ram tablet pc)
<Iskr> testecletes, how did you perform the installation?
<Iskr> had the tablet a cd drive?
<testecletes> yeah, this computer doesn't have an internal optical drive, so im using an external usb dvd-rom drive
<testecletes> right now, im installing the CLI base from the Alternate CD
<Iskr> so you had "Boot from usb" in bios?
<testecletes> its been stuck at 95% for a good 20 minutes
<testecletes> unfortunately, it doesn't read pendrives or thumbdrives for some odd reason
<testecletes> yet it seems to pick up the external hard drive quite well
<Iskr> what tablet is it?
<testecletes> the acer travelmate c100
<Iskr> ah ok
<testecletes> have you any experience with it?
<Iskr> no i have no experience with tablet but i'm willing to try one beacause it could be a solution for a problem: how to read comfortably ebooks
<testecletes> oh yeah, definitely, it will be great for reading ebooks :)
<Stroganoff> Iskr only epaper is comfortable for reading ebooks
<Iskr> Stroganoff, i am afraid you are right
<Iskr> still
<Stroganoff> unfortunatly theres no epaper-reader with open source software
<Iskr> i would like
<Iskr> to try a tablet
<Stroganoff> amazon has released an ereader but software and formats suck
<Iskr> yes i have seen it
<Iskr> Stroganoff, have you ever tried a tablet for ebooks?
<Stroganoff> nope i'm just saying
<Stroganoff> solely for battery life
<Stroganoff> epaper needs no power while displaying
<Iskr> i don't think it is a major issue...
<Iskr> one or two hours of reading could be enough
<Iskr> i tried to read with a 14" screen laptop, rotating it of 90° counterclockwise
<Iskr> i had some problem with light incidence on the screen
<Iskr> i think that a tablet would have been much better =P
<Iskr> unfortunately they cost MUCH
<cdecarlo> hi, I accidentally kill -1'd the panels in xfce, what's the command to load them up again?
<Stroganoff> xfce4-panel
<Stroganoff> alt+f2
<duwee> anybody home?
<boskone> nope, not a soul
<duwee> oh
<danielm> !anyone | duwee
<ubotu> duwee: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<duwee> a thousand pardons
<duwee> in synaptic i saw kde base... where can one find gnome base?
<duwee> also... i've seen conflicting advice on installing real player... best practice, anyone?
<boskone> perhaps debian-base?
<duwee> <<< nubi
<boskone> unless you have an explicit reason, why bother?  It's a pretty crappy delivery method
 * boskone is not all that much better
<duwee> it was my impression that xubuntu comes with xfce and gnome installed
<boskone> nope, just xfce
<duwee> ah
<duwee> noticed gnome components in synaptic
<duwee> was wondering
<boskone> I don't believe it takes much, if anything, to get gnome apps installed in xfce, though
<boskone> well, synaptic lists packages for all 3 releases
<boskone> (ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu)
<duwee> gotcha
<boskone> and xfce is done up by some of the original gnome devs, to do away with the cruft
<boskone> and over some design differences, I believe
<duwee> so far i'm jazzed about xubuntu
<boskone> I use it.  :)
<duwee> xine didn't pan out...
<duwee> so i got flashplayer
<boskone> The only issue I'm having (which I keep forgetting to ask in here about) is that shortcuts for my xfce4-popup-menu never work.  :p
<boskone> what're you trying to play?
<duwee> <<< listening to pandora radio
<boskone> ah
<duwee> was hoping to listen to npr
<duwee> too
<boskone> tried rhythmbox?
<boskone> I think it can do webcasts
<duwee> saw some docs about it
<duwee> do u use it?
<boskone> rhythmbox?
<boskone> Install it, crank it up.  :)
<boskone> It doesn't have global shortcuts, but you can set 'em pretty easily through the keyboard settings
<duwee> customizable within the app?
<boskone> Nah, from XFCE
<boskone> you set whatever shortcut to rhythmbox-client --whatever
<boskone> play-pause, next, stop, etc
<boskone> My MM keys don't work, but that's 'cause I'm too lazy to set them up.  :D
<duwee> on the shortcuts tab?
<boskone> so I have prev, play-pause, and next set to win+z, x, and c (respectively)
<boskone> yea
<duwee> click add?
<boskone> yea
<boskone> I think you have to add a theme, then you can add actual shortcuts
<duwee> ah
<boskone> I don't believe you can modify default (through the app, at least)
<boskone> Makes sense, when you think about it; always have a good fallback set.  ;)
<duwee> <<< downloading rhythmbox
<boskone> I'm using it now.  ;)
<duwee> comes with gstreamer
<boskone> not for webcasts, just files
<boskone> but I see options for podcasts and internet radio
<duwee> was wondering which gstreamer to get
<boskone> unless you have a problem just use defaults
<duwee> is it necessary to close open programs like firefox when installing rhythmbox?
<boskone> nope
<duwee> cool
<boskone> only time you should have to close any program is when modifying the program itself or--maybe--installing plugins
<duwee> you mean close and reopen after installing?
<boskone> yea
<duwee> i like xubuntu even more
<boskone> that's pretty standard for linux; it's not as big on rebooting and such as windows
<boskone> Dunno about OSX; haven't used it much at all
<duwee> could you explain about sessions?
<duwee> is it like a user profile?
<duwee> config stuff?
<boskone> sessions...?
<boskone> like logging in?
<duwee> yeah and that prompt to save at logout
<boskone> well, it's just what it says: session
<boskone> so when you log in you're starting a session, when you log out you're ending it
<duwee> how much is saved?
<duwee> does it use more memory?
<duwee> i know a little bit about hive cleanup
<boskone> not realy
<boskone> saves window positions, I think open apps
<boskone> so when you log in stuff automatically opens up
 * boskone tries to remember last time he logged in
<boskone> of course, as I'm prosetylizing linux my sansa is industriously going nuts.  :p
<duwee> you mean you can just stay logged in and the shell doesn't deteriorate?
<boskone> not particularly
<boskone> some programs will leak
<boskone> I close Opera for that very reason
<duwee> i have opera
<boskone> but in general you'd probably have to stay logged in for a horribly long time
<duwee> but can't get flash to work
<boskone> Yea, mine's acting weird
<boskone> same plugin works fine in firefox
<boskone> so if I just absolutely have to have flash for something, I open ff
<duwee> ff?
<boskone> again, just haven't been assed to look at it and get it fixed
<boskone> firefox
<duwee> ah
<boskone> I'll have to run Windows come May, thought, for Age of Conan.  :\
<duwee> what is armorapp?
<boskone> amarok
<boskone> it's a QT-based music player
<boskone> it's nice, but too heavy for my taste
<duwee> i thought it was a firewall
<duwee> lol
<boskone> hehe
<duwee> related to ip tables or something
<boskone> I'm assuming you actually mean "amarokapp"
<duwee> armor app
<duwee> do you use firestarter?
<boskone> I don't actually bother with a firewall on my desktop, as my router's is sufficient
<duwee> ah
<duwee> how can i monitor my open ports?
<boskone> netstat, I believe
<boskone> -n switch, something like that
<duwee> net tools is already installed
<duwee> will that help
<duwee> ?
<boskone> try the netstat command from a terminal
<boskone> netstat -n, that is
<duwee> is see netstat-nat in the list
<boskone> come again?
<duwee> my terminal doesn't work right
<boskone> how so
<boskone> ?
<duwee> logs me out when i launch it
<boskone> hrm...try alt+f2, then run xterm
<duwee> that's why i installed kde base in the first place
<boskone> O.o
<duwee> any ideas what's up with my xfce terminal
<duwee> ?
<boskone> not offhand
<boskone> does xterm work correctly?
<duwee> should run in terminal be flagged?
<boskone> nope
<duwee> yeah!
<duwee> my ff won't close?
<boskone> heh
<boskone> does it respond at all?
<duwee> nope
<boskone> holy crap...2330?  O.o
<duwee> LOL
<boskone> ah, then it's just locked up.
<duwee> but what to do?
<duwee> lol
<boskone> killall firefox-bin from the terminal
<boskone> "killall firefox-bin", perhaps I should be more explicit
<duwee> "killall firefox-bin" ?
<boskone> yea
<duwee> that did it
<duwee> you're a genius
<duwee> thanx
<boskone> I think you can do the same with ctrl+alt+esc, or something; there's a shortcut in the shortcuts app for xkill
<boskone> I'm used to killall, so I just use it.  :)
<boskone> here's a last bit before I hit the hay, save you some annoyance possibly
<boskone> download "screen"
<duwee> screen?
<boskone> long story short, you can open a screen session in a terminal, do stuff, and detach the session and leave the stuff running
<boskone> for instance, I use irssi for irc in a screen session on my fileserver
<boskone> so I can ssh in to it from, say, a buddy's house and take up IRC without necessarily missing anything
<boskone> or in the Bad Old Days when I used Gentoo, I could leave stuff building without having to stay logged in
<duwee> thanks for the chat
<boskone> anyway, good luck with xubuntu; it's past my curfew.  ;)
<duwee> pleasent dreams
<VikDAkinG> Hi, I have a question
<VikDAkinG> When i tried installing Xubuntu on my system I always get an error saying something like BIOS bug APIO not connected or something
<S0210> Hi! I'm using beta Hardy with Hungarian language packages. That works fine mostly. But at switching off the goodby screen offers me these option: "Switch user", "Log out", "Újraindítás" ... What package have I missed if the buttons mix en & hu labels?
<Iskr> where are settings for characters stored?
<Iskr> this morning everything is smaller
<Iskr> i didn't touch anything
<Iskr> anyone had hypothesis in the meantime? =P
<TheSheep> Iskr: maybe your graphic card detected your monitor wrong and assumed different dpi?
<Iskr> TheSheep, why today?
<Iskr> anyway, it is possible
<Iskr> how i change it?
<TheSheep> you can set the dimesnions of your monitor screen in your xorg.conf, then it won't try to detect it
<Iskr> i have a 15" screen...
<TheSheep> Iskr: there are some details here: http://scanline.ca/dpi/
<Iskr> thanks
<Iskr> still i don't know how to set the 96 value
<Iskr> i also have this in Xorg.0.log
<TheSheep> http://xubuntulinux.blogspot.com/2006/07/ubuntu-set-correct-dpi-for-x-server.html
<Iskr> ==) SIS(0): DPI set to (100, 100)
<Iskr> but i@is:~$ xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<Iskr>   resolution:    73x73 dots per inch
<Iskr> edit ~/.config/xfce4/Xft.xrdb (if using XFCE4) and add line: <- i already tried it. didn't work
<Iskr> let's try displaysize...
<Iskr> it worked
<TheSheep> Iskr: great
<Iskr> thank you very much
<The_Druid-> any idea on how to fix the busybox stucking?
<jnet> yooo guysss
<jnet> can i get a bit of tech support
<ere4si> only if you let us know what is going on :)
<jnet> my taskbars arent there anymore
<jnet> like neither the top or the bottom one
<ere4si> jnet: hit the alt + F2 buttons and type xfce4-panels &
<ere4si> and hit enter
<jnet> comes up with program failed to run?
<ere4si> jnet: try xfce4-panel - without the 's" on the end - sorry
<jnet> oh wicked
<jnet> pheww
<jnet> will they stay up if i reboot?
<ere4si> they should
<ere4si> what happened to make them go?
<jnet> no clue
<jnet> i dont use the machine
<ere4si> well - try it and see
<ere4si> if it doesn't you can add that command to autostarted apps
<jnet> oh no i see
<jnet> when i go to quit on the top panel next to the time
<jnet> it no longer comes up with the 5 options
<jnet> i just get exit xfce panel
<jnet> ?
<jnet> how do i get the 5 options back on that neat little menu
<ere4si> open the session manager and then sessions and startup and check some boxes
<ere4si> there should be an option to show hibernate etc
<The_Druid-> guys, can i install the 64bit version on a pentium D 3,2 machine?
<jnet> session manager?
<jnet> sessions and startup settings?
<ere4si> jnet: it is in the first option when you open the applications menu
<jnet> applications - settings - ?
<jnet> settings manager!!
<ere4si> found it?
<wqfqwwf> ban my ip punk ass kids
<wqfqwwf> ban me punk ass kids
<wqfqwwf> prophet muhammad sucks dick
<wqfqwwf> prophet muhammad sucks dick
<wqfqwwf> prophet muhammad sucks camel dick
<wqfqwwf> prophet muhammad sucks lizard dick
<wqfqwwf> prophet muhammad sucks camel dick
<wqfqwwf> ban me punk ass kids
<wqfqwwf> ban me punk ass kids
<wqfqwwf> BAN ME
<ere4si> The_Druid-: looks like you can
<wqfqwwf> prophet muhammad sucks camel dick
<The_Druid-> can't get it started
<wqfqwwf> prophet muhammad sucks camel dick
<wqfqwwf> I'm going to write a perl script to auto-vandalize ubuntu channels
<wqfqwwf> `wvdial isp1`
<The_Druid-> seems that it cannot find the boot device
<wqfqwwf> `poff`
<wqfqwwf> `wvdial isp2`
<wqfqwwf> `poff`
<wqfqwwf> prophet muhammad sucks dick
<jnet> ^? yeah settings manager - sessions an startup - and ticked all the boxes in logout settings
<wqfqwwf> prophet muhammad sucks dick
<ere4si> jnet: click the shutdown icon and see if its' changed
<ere4si> The_Druid-: has the live cd started at all?
<The_Druid-> yeah, it only stucks when i finish installing
<The_Druid-> and try to start it without the cd
<jnet> nope? same thing
<jnet> ooh if i go to quit in the applications menu the warning is different?
<jnet> it says-  unable to quit session ' quitting the session requires that the xfce session (xfce4-session) is running, but it was not detected. Please quite Xfce via another means
<ere4si> jnet: try a reboot with the command - sudo shutdown -r now - and at the login click on session and make sure you select xfce
<ere4si> The_Druid-: I would boot in the live cd and reinstall grub to hd0
<The_Druid-> how do i do that?
<jnet> '- sudo....now -' with the hyphens
<jnet> oh right
<ere4si> The_Druid-: in the live cd open a terminal - type sudo grub - then - find /boot/grub/stage1 - it will give an answer (hd,3) or similar - type root (hd0,3) substituting the answer - then type  - setup (hd0)
<ere4si> then type quit and reboot
<ere4si> if you're on another comp I'll walk you through it
<The_Druid-> ere4si: thx, i'll try to do it here, and if it doesn't work, i'll get back to windows
<ere4si> k
<jnet> eyyyyy
<jnet> thanks matey
<jnet> **loveeee
<ere4si> :)
<Gar1> Hi! how do i edit grub (boot manager)? where do i find it?
<TheSheep> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TheSheep> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Gar1> mo gui?
<Gar1> no gui?
<TheSheep> no, I'm afraid not
<Gar1> thanks
<TheSheep> messing with grub is a pretty low-level thing
<Gar1> something new for me to learn
<TheSheep> great
<Gar1> just loving xubuntu....even all the mistakes i make lol
<TheSheep> glad to hear that
<Gar1> wish me luck...time to reboot...thanks for your help
<Iskr> now that i fixed that thing
<Iskr> my gnubackgammon board looks too small
<Iskr> -.-
<birgi> good morning everybody, today I booted my computer and xfce is behaving strangely. To start with the applications don't have any borders... How can I fix this?
<boolka> hi - is the 8.04 fairly safe to use ?
<cody-somerville> It is not recommended for production machines
<cody-somerville> there are still the odd update which seems to break things
<boolka> i just need it for a laptop
<cody-somerville> The official release is the 24th
<boolka> yes i know .. but im eager
<cody-somerville> If you're willing to accept that it *might* break, then yes, 8.04 is pretty safe to use
<boolka> and on 24th will i have an option to automatically upgrade to the new release?
<cody-somerville> Yes
<boolka> hmm
<boolka> is there a big difference between 7.10 and 8.04?
<boolka> is there a torrent for 8.04?
<BobSapp> hey there anyone know the score on the distribution upgrade?
<birgi> hey again, how can i get the history of packages that i had installed?
<Iskr> birgi, synaptic?
<birgi> Iskr: oh I did not know that synaptic was showing the history, thanks :)
<Dartrunner> Stroganoff, Evening, I noticed that the memory use keeps slowly increasing, is this normal, and I still haven't any sound :(
<Stroganoff> to what extent? it shouldnt increase while doing nothing.
<Dartrunner> I rebooted yesterday and had 22MiB/186MiB, it has sat idle till now (aprox 16 hrs) and is at 73.6MiB/186MiB
<Stroganoff> wow
<Stroganoff> run this command: ps axl > usage.txt
<Stroganoff> !pastebin usage.txt
<Dartrunner> well, it seems to be locked-up
<Dartrunner> mouse won't move
<Stroganoff> ctrl+alt+f8
<Dartrunner> I got a blank screen with a blinking cursor but can't type anything
<Stroganoff> ctrl+alt+f7
<Stroganoff> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Dartrunner> looks like it made it partway through a boot and has stopped
<Dartrunner> last thing on the screen is Starting X display manager: slim
<Stroganoff> join #minimalubuntu
<gNewPower> anyone here today?
<boskone> nope, everyone's nursing hangovers
<Stroganoff> ;)
<boskone> do you have a question?
<gNewPower> Hi, I was wondering: I originally installed Ubuntu.  Then I fell in love with Xubuntu on a live-CD version.  So I used Synaptic to install everything XFCE. Xubuntu and the apps like Abiword, etc.  Does that give a full Xubuntu equivalent now?
<boskone> if you used xubuntu-desktop, yes.
<boskone> if you installed piecemeal, probably not quite
<boskone> :)
<gNewPower> also - are the new versions of Xubuntu released at the same time as Ubuntu & Kubuntu
<gNewPower> boskone: why not?
<gNewPower> it would be silly to multibooot between Ubuntu and Xubuntu when all I need is choose sessions, no?
<boskone> gNewPower: there are a lot of packages involved in any of the GUI choices; I'd be surprised if you managed to get them all.
<boskone> yea
<boskone> but you can install both ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop, no problems
<gNewPower> boskone: the GUI I configured myself, and as far as I can tell I now have all the Xubuntu aps.
<boskone> gNewPower: then you probably don't actually _care_ if you have the whole xubuntu experience, yes?  ;)
<boskone> If it'd ain
<boskone> 't broke, and all that
<gNewPower> boskone: yes, I fell in love with Xubuntu, badly :-)
<gNewPower> the only think I dislike about Xubuntu is the menu editor, which I do not even understand to tell you the truth...
<boskone> Honestly, just run apt-get install xubuntu-desktop (or install from synaptic), and see if it installs anything.  :)
<Stroganoff> the menu editor is unusable
<boskone> yea, the menu editor is a bit odd
<boskone> I dunno that I'd go quite that far
<gNewPower> so how do you guys edit your menus?
<Stroganoff> it breaks the menu file, boskone
<boskone> I actually just don't use it, to be honest
<Stroganoff> try moving the "programs dir" hook
<Stroganoff> me neither. i use icewm ;)
<boskone> hehe
<boskone> I just got in the habit of using the run dialogue and program
<gNewPower> lemme guess: you use the GNOME Alarcate menu editor, right?
<gNewPower>  are the new versions of Xubuntu released at the same time as Ubuntu & Kubuntu?
<boskone> yup
<gNewPower> same repos and all
<boskone> yea
<boskone> My current xubuntu install started life as a 7.04 server cd, because the download was taking forever.  :)
<gNewPower> boskone: so if I have both Ubuntu and Xubuntu installed the updates will automatically updates both distros?
<boskone> yea
<gNewPower> sweeeeeeet!!
<boskone> there's no real core difference between the two
<boskone> same repos, mostly the same devs
<boskone> er, maintainers
<gNewPower> except that I find Xubuntu far more elegant, faster, and better designed than Ubuntu and, even more so, Kubuntu.  I just love Xubuntu!
<Stroganoff> i love the flowers
<gNewPower> Xubuntu has the ideal balance between elegance and speed, I think.
<boskone> well, xfce isn't an ubuntu project.  ;)
<gNewPower> Stroganoff: what flowers?
<Stroganoff> daffodills?
<boskone> the band, I'm assuming
<gNewPower> boskone: XFCE is BSD, right?
<Stroganoff> what band? :D
<Stroganoff> xfce is not bsd.
<boskone> gNewPower: no, just a UI
<boskone> iirc, it was started by some of the original gnome devs
<boskone> over design issues or something
<gNewPower> really, I thought XFCE had its roots in* BSD... oh well, my ignorance has no limits :-)
<gNewPower> bye, guys, see you soon!
<boskone> having dispensed my daily dose of probably misinformation...:)
<scriptdevil> xubuntu seems to crash for no reason when it is idle for quite sometime
<scriptdevil> :(
<scriptdevil> then it restarts
<boskone> weird
<scriptdevil> boskone: very
<boskone> checked dmesg and syslog?
<scriptdevil> not yet
<scriptdevil> just recovered from a crash
<scriptdevil> boskone: anyway.. Am running the Beta
<boskone> ah
<boskone> well, one can't expect perfect stability from prereleases.  ;)
<scriptdevil> boskone: If only I knew the reason, I could atleast file a bug report
<boskone> best bet is to check the dmesg, syslog, and xorg.log
<scriptdevil> boskone: I am reading syslog at the moment
<scriptdevil> boskone: i will do it the next time, if a next time occurs!
<wiirad> i tried to install the beta and i couildn't install GRUB. I check if i had a valid cd and i made a new one. Should i download again?
<zoobox> if the check says that the cd you burned was wrong, then perhaps the fault happened during download yes....
<wiirad> thanks
<zoobox> wiirad: even though md5-checksums discover most errors you can't be sure that it does find all.... I guess safest is to download again yes.... possible compare the two download....
<zoobox> hmm is it 11 days until xbuntu 8.04 releases too? (release the same day as normal ubuntu?)
<TheSheep> zoobox: more or less
<TheSheep> zoobox: there is usually a small delay
<TheSheep> zoobox: severa hours or so
<TheSheep> several
<zoobox> aha hehe.
<zoobox> as long as it isn't like fluxbuntu that haven't released the final version of 7.10 yet.... :-)
<S0210> Hi! I'm using Hardy beta with Hungarian language packs. At shutdown I have mixed labels for the buttons like "Switch user", "Újraindítás" "Log out". What package might be missing? Where are they defined?
<boskone> rough guess, but the buttons may not be fully translated yet
<boskone> it is prerelease, after all.  ;)
<S0210> I can hardly imagine. But if it is so how can I check it in https://translations.launchpad.net/ ?
<S0210> I go to https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+lang/hu and I check what?
<boskone> not sure; gnome-session-2.0, maybe?
<S0210> You might be right. But very strange...I found "Újraindítás" (Restart) in this as well as "Switch User" (Felhasználóváltás). I just don't get why I can't see all of them at shutdown.
<boskone> Sorry, I'm a native English speaker so I've never had to mess with localisation.  ;)
<S0210> Thanks anyway!
<gNewPower> is there such things as a Xubuntu DVD and, if yes, where can I download it?
<TheSheep> gNewPower: I think that the ubuntu dvd will contain all the packages from ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu, etc.
<gNewPower> ok. great!  I am downloading the other one right now. thanks!
<monishka> hello, this is the first time i am in need of using irc channel so sorry if i do something that is aginst some rules - i need help with xubuntu running on asus eee pc. i have just installed it, everything works perfect, except one thing - i followed this guide - http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:customization (part - Shutdown when battery is low) and removed gnome power manager. I want to use xfce manager. But I am not able to add icon
<monishka> on panel. It is not there. I am a newbie to GNU/Linux. Have been using it about a month. If someone could give me direction how to fix this, I would be glad.
<TheSheep> I didn't know xfce has a gnome power manager
<TheSheep> there is a battery plugin for showing the battery state
<monishka> i was surprise for me too but yes
<TheSheep> monishka: I mean, I wdidn't know that xfce has its own power manager, sorry
<monishka> do you have any idea what can be wrong? why do i not see it on my panel?
<monishka> there is xfce4-bettery-plugin
<TheSheep> monishka: what are you doing exactly?
<monishka> i did exactly as it is written here http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:customization in "Shutdown when battery is low" part
 * TheSheep reads
<TheSheep> monishka: and which part doesn't work?
<monishka> i dont know, i am pretty much a newbie to linux, ... well, i removed gnome power manager and did the editing part, then I tried to add the plugin to panel, and I does not show up. I dont see any battery state monitor.
<monishka> since eee pc is a notebook, i would appriciate such monitor :-)
<boolka> I installed 8.04 on my laptop which is connected to tv through Svideo cable. When I press power button on laptop and function + svideo out, i see the pic on tv. When it all loads up to the screen where im asked to enter user and pass, it turns of and i see image only on laptop, and cant get it to show anything on tv after that. How can this be fixed?
<TheSheep> monishka: sorry, was afk, you do right click on the panel, select 'add item', then the battery plugin?
<TheSheep> boolka: can you pastebin the result of running 'xrandr' in terminal?
<boolka> TheSheep give me a sec
<TheSheep> boolka: you can try the command 'xrandr --output TV --auto'
<monishka> i am sorry to bother, sometimes, i just dont understand.... i tried to add this plugin to two panels and it did not work, now i tried ... just to see "what if" ... and created third panel, added it, and it shows up. maybe there is something wrong with my panel, but i cannot see what. it must be hidden somewhere but i cannot find it, i am sorry to bother and thank you for your time
<boolka2> http://pastebin.com/m7693b07a
<monishka> damn, sorry, my chat did not scroll down i did not see what you wrote
<boolka> TheSheep: http://pastebin.com/m7693b07a
<TheSheep> boolka: so it claims your s-video is disconnected...
<TheSheep> boolka: try this: xrandr --output S-video --auto
<TheSheep> monishka: I think there is some bug with adding some panel plugins, not sure
<boolka2> TheSheep: currently it is.. I bought a vga to rca/svideo cable, but it dont work either :(
<boolka2> TheSheep:  do I try that command once im connected to the tv?
<TheSheep> boolka2: yes
<TheSheep> boolka2: play with it, see 'xrandr --help' for help summary
<boolka2> also another problem
<TheSheep> boolka2: and 'man xrandr' for more detailed description
<boolka2> xubuntu is only using like 2/3 of my screen space
<TheSheep> boolka2: that's because it thinks you have LVDS screen connected
<TheSheep> boolka2: that is smaller than your screen
<TheSheep> boolka2: and it's trying to fit it on that
<boolka2> how do i fix that?
<TheSheep> boolka2: xrandr --output LVDS --off
<TheSheep> boolka2: you can also disable it in your xorg.conf
<monishka> well it seems there is a bug, never mind, now i know that it is installed and working, so i will try to find some solution, thank you, good night (0:39 in my town)
<boolka2> TheSheep:  i did tha xrandr --outpu lvds --off
<boolka2> but nothing changed
<TheSheep> boolka2: :/
<TheSheep> boolka2: is the output of xrandr alone different now?
<boolka2> what do you mean
<TheSheep> maybe you need to use LVDS instead of lvds
<TheSheep> uppercase
<boolka2> oooh
<boolka2> it worked i thin
<boolka2> omg it did
<boolka2> ty!!!
<boolka2> now if we can only get the svideo output to work  or at least the vga to rca cable
<TheSheep> boolka2: well, the things that the 'xvrt' command lists are various displays of your computer
<TheSheep> boolka2: and their state
<TheSheep> boolka2: you can also change them using various options
<TheSheep> boolka2: so I guess you need to experiment with this
<boolka2> sounds messy
<TheSheep> boolka2: google might helps too
<boolka2> its all a bit more tought cuase my backlight on the lcd screen of monitor dont work :(
<TheSheep> http://www.joshgerdes.com/2007/10/29/s-video-tv-out-with-ubuntu-710-on-dell-xps-m140-laptop/
<TheSheep> this one looks good
<boolka2> let me see
<boolka2> hmm  looks promising
<boolka2> one more thing, how do i install flash plugins for firefox?
#xubuntu 2009-04-06
<User746> hello
<tkooger> I have a xubuntu problem
<tkooger> lol :P
<tkooger> I have installed it on my old clam mac laptop
<tkooger> and when I try to launch any programs they pop up then close
<tkooger> anyone have any experiance with xubuntu on mac?
<mprice> try opening up the application in the terminal it is probably segfaulting
<tkooger> can't even get the termin l up it closes right after it is finished loading
<mprice> which version of xubuntu?
<tkooger> would be the most recent ppc version
<tkooger> so 8.10
<tkooger> also the icons on my desktop keep dissapearing
<mprice> hmmm...... that is very messed up
<tkooger> seems like the only window that I can get to work is the setings manager so that I can keep telling xfce to manage my desktop then my icons come back
<mprice> here is a bug filed about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/297842
<mprice> fixes here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982270 and here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=977120
<mprice> and here: http://www.ppclinux.co.uk/wiki/maclin/Xubuntu_Thunar_file_manager_just_exits
<tkooger> thanks man I will check them out
<mprice> hope that helps tkooger
<tkooger> has that fix been posted in the offical ubuntu intrepid-updates?
<SML1226> Hi what's the best way to save my stuff from windows? Dad and sister are using a pc loaded with viruses and I need to back some stuff up before the restore. What should I do?
<mprice> tkooger, that I don't know but I assume its fixed in Jaunty
<tkooger> Jaunty?
<mprice> 9.04
<tkooger> sorry I am a linux vergin
<tkooger> Ah
<mprice> next version of Ubuntu coming out
<tkooger> whens the release?
<SML1226> I mean should I just move files or make a total backup and copy over the ones I want? I don't want to lose ones I need by forgetting the backup and then restoring it.
<tkooger> nvm I will look it up
<mprice> April 23
<tkooger> Thanks.
<mprice> Well SML1226 I would just backup the important stuff but I would also make sure that anything you backup gets scanned for virus's before you reload it after restoring
<mprice> that way you don't reinfect the computer
<SML1226> Yeah that was the plan but I am not sure how to go about backing it up. I know that in windows you can create a vhd image and restore parts of that. I don't want to accidentally forget certain files.
<SML1226> I also don't know how I'm going to do my drm'd music files after this
<SML1226> It would take a lot to burn all of them to have them for good
<SML1226> w/o a drm that is
<mprice> do you have an external harddrive or a spare harddrive?
<SML1226> I do but they are really small in comparison
<SML1226> they are like half the size
<SML1226> nm I remembered that I have a free 70ish GB partition free on a 200GB that would bork
<SML1226> work*
<gorgut> hey guys, i'm having trouble getting networking up in VirtualBox. i get "Failed to initialize Host Interface Networking" Any tips?
<gorgut> I'm virtualizing XP on Intrepid
<SML1226> Weak PSU doesn't always power 2 hdd's though
<SML1226> Oh forget it I have an idea. It is going to take forever though!
<mprice> fresh install of virtualbox, gorgut?
<gorgut> mprice, pretty recent.
<mprice> have you dist-upgraded since you installed virtualbox
<gorgut> mprice, yes. I also have guest additions installed
<gorgut> mprice, wait.. not dist-upgrade
<gorgut> mprice, just upgrade. Sorry.
<SML1226> I need to burn some CDs, back it all up, restore the entire drive, update windows 50 times, restore the important files, install 10 anti-virus programs and then run them all at once :P
<mprice> check this out gorgut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346185
<mprice> or switch to u(k)(x)buntu :)
<SML1226> so slow! and anybody use or used to use xp? best anti-virus? On my pc I use AVG but if there is something better tell me
<bytor4232> I have to say, I LOVE XFCE 4.6.
<gorgut> mprice, i'm using 2.0.4 OSE btw... if that helps
<mprice> did the networking ever work before, gorgut?
<gorgut> mprice, no
<mprice> try those steps in that link than gorgut
<SML1226> and please don't hate me for coming here to talk windows, sorta. I just know linux is an easy (easier) way to back this stuff up.
<mprice> no big deal SML1226
<gorgut> mprice, ok. i apparently don't have 'brctl' installed and package search shows nothing like that. any ideas?
<mprice> install the bridge-utils package, gorgut
<gorgut> mprice, now, is this just to bridge to ethernet interfaces, because Im using a wireless interface?
<mprice> I don't honestly know, gorgut
<gorgut> mprice, ok.. just plugging wlan0 in instead of eth0
<mprice> that should work
<gorgut> mprice, appears to work so far, i'm just not sure about this IP address in this foum
<gorgut> obviously, the one I use won't be the same, but I just wonder if that's any random, unused IP on the LAN or what?
<mprice> I believe so
<gek_onthe> hi all
<SML1226> anybody use pidgin?
<rocko> no get out SML1226
<rocko> just jokin'
<rocko> hehehe
<SML1226> why? I have a question about it
<rocko> what is your problem SML1226
<SML1226> just wondering how you make a quit message or change your name while in pidgin
<rocko> what is your question SML1226
<rocko> um you should consult the documentation for pidgin instead of wasting your time and other peoples time
<SML1226> ok but I can't find it
<rocko> SML1226 join #pidgin
<SML1226> ok didn't know there was a room for it thanks
<CaioCarrara_BRA> hey, can someone help me?
<rocko> no we can't
<rocko> CaioCarrara_BRA what do you need?
<CaioCarrara_BRA> My xubuntu don't know my video driver... I use a main board SiS 630 and the video board is "integreted", sory my english.... Do you understand me?
<CaioCarrara_BRA> rocko  My xubuntu don't know my video driver... I use a main board SiS 630 and the video board is "integreted", sory my english.... Do you understand me?
<rocko> can you open up a terminal and type in lspci
<rocko> the copy and paste the output at pastebin.ca please
<rocko> CaioCarrara_BRA ^
<CaioCarrara_BRA> rocko http://pastebin.ca/1383338
<SML1226> rocko what's with saying something like no or go away when somebody asks for help? I know you're joking but why?
<rocko> um
<the_engineer> can anyone help me clean the 'session autostart' in XFCE on Xubuntu?
<Mood> it's what happens when you combine a computer + irc+ emo :-s
<the_engineer> I've been troubleshooting an autostart problem for a bit and I think this is my problem
<Mood> computer + irc  + emo = sarcasm
<the_engineer> I found this tidbit here http://paste.ubuntu.com/145242/ but I can't find anything in Desktop/autostart
<the_engineer> or can anyone tell me wheter there are any system-critical applications that might be listed in autostart that I definitely should NOT uncheck?
<the_engineer> and by that I mean in "Autostarted apps" or "xfce4-autostart-editor
<Drew3> Hi all, I did not leave well enough alone, ooops.  What packages are needed to make a net connection auto-connect,  I was working very well and I screwed it up.
<Drew3> I intend to uninstall and re-install the packages involved, can anyone name a few or a group.
<J_Litewski> ok, i got a weird question
<J_Litewski> i need to make a acpi event shell script
<J_Litewski> since there is no Dell acpi event for the volume buttons
<TheSheep> volume is not handled by acpi
<TheSheep> just set your keyboard layout properly, the media buttons are bound to apropriate commands already
<J_Litewski> on the Dell Inspiron 1000 it is
<J_Litewski> it's an Fn+F* combo
<J_Litewski> the brightness buttons work now after i downloaded the driver for it, but the volume button refuse to work
<J_Litewski> i also tested the brightness commands found in /etc/acpi/ and they dim and brighten my screen
<draenei> Hi all
<TheSheep> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<draenei> thanks! :)
<forces> !hi me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi me
<forces> !hi /me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi /me
<forces> !hi | me
<ubottu> me: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<forces> !hi | /me
<ubottu> /please see above
<forces> ??
<forces> bug
<TheSheep> !botabuse | forces
<ubottu> forces: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<nikolam> can I mount ext4 partition with Hardy?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> I mean, you can, if it doesn't use extends
<TheSheep> it's backward-compatible with ext3
<nikolam> I use hardy. It seem that ext4 is not recognized
<nikolam> i tried to mount it as if it is ext3 or ext2 .
<nikolam> I have testing jaunty on ext4
<nikolam> maybe I should ask on ubuntu+1, since ext4 is for testing, anyway
<chewit> Hardy doesn't support ext4, it uses an older kernel
<Slonkie> Anybody knows how to start the calculator from terminal?
<Slonkie> (not xcalc)
<Roonux> Slonkie: gcalctool
<TheSheep> Slonkie: bc
<Roonux> dpkg -l | grep calculator ;p
<Slonkie> thanks Roonux !
<Slonkie> one more.. I've got a dead icon in my multimedia cat. i tried sudo apt-get autoremove exaile
<Slonkie> but the icon is still there.. then i tried /usr/share/applications but there's no exaile icon in there either
<chewit> Slonkie, i noticed exaile. i think it installed itself after i did some updates on satuday
<chewit> but the icon disappeared for me when i removed it.
<Slonkie> :-/
<chewit> could log in and log back out
<chewit> to refresh the menu
<Slonkie> This one diden't add itself. i installed it a lil' back. but now it wont go away :P
<Slonkie> i even tried reinstalling exaile and removing. diden't work either.
<Slonkie> WHat application do you guys use to transfer music to your ipod?
<ablomen> Slonkie, rhythmbox
<ablomen> it can do basic stuff like transfering music to/from your ipod
<Slonkie> Cool
<Slonkie> stupid apple! making it sooo difficult
<ablomen> for more extensive stuff you might want to try gtkpod, its a lousy interface but pretty advanced
<Slonkie> No i only need to transfer music so i guess rhythmbox will do just fine
<ablomen> ok :)
<Slonkie> Thanks
<ablomen> yw
<gabkdlly> Slonkie: you might try Rockbox , it is an alternative operating system for your mp3 player
<gabkdlly> Slonkie: I can't promise that it will run on your model, though.  You will have to check their homepage
<gabkdlly> Slonkie: http://www.rockbox.org/
<Slonkie> I don't know if i dare trying such :P
<Roonux> q!
<Roonux> hum :p
<Slonkie> What application would you recommend to compile .tex documents to .pdf?
<chewit> OO.org
<chewit> it does a good job at converting text files to pdf
<G-Bleezy> Is Xubuntu installed on Ext3 by default?
<G-Bleezy> or can you make it install on Ext3?
<CloseYetFar> you can select the file system on install
<CloseYetFar> yea you can use ext3 its what I would recommend
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all.
<gabkdlly> Slonkie: if you install texlive-base-bin you will have a command line tool called pdflatex that does what you wish (compile .tex files to PDF)
<vinnl> Hey
<gabkdlly> Pres-Gas: hi
<Slonkie> Thanks, gabkdlly !
<Pres-Gas> I am trying to figure out if 9.04 will offer the encrypted home in the regular installer this time or do we still need to burn the alternative install iso?
<Pres-Gas> Not immediately finding it in a search
<vinnl> I'm *thinking* you'll need Alternate, not sure though
<Pres-Gas> I will still look and report back here
<vinnl> Pres-Gas, http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/02/jaunty-encrypted-home-directories.html
<Pres-Gas> Alright, dustin's page was my next target 'cause he was talking about this the most
<vinnl> Heh, it turned up in a Google search for me :P
 * Pres-Gas drinks more coffee to get his google-foo on
<Pres-Gas> vinnl, what were your search terms?
<vinnl> Pres-Gas, ubuntu jaunty encrypted home directory
<vinnl> My Google-fu rocks :P
<Pres-Gas> I think my beef is the whole code names...I tend to just use version numbers
<vinnl> Ah
<Pres-Gas> I guess I will have to suck it up and use em
<vinnl> Yeah well, in helping people I tend to use version numbers since they're less scary or something (or at least reflect a chronological order at first sight), when I'm looking for something related to developers I use codenames since they do :)
<Pres-Gas> When I was an Apple tech, I refused to use their codenames too...
<vinnl> Yeah well, with Apple you can afford it considering their target audience
<Pres-Gas> You also had sub version numbers and security updates, whereas linux just patches as things pop up and I do like that better.
<vinnl> Yeah well, we do have "8.04.1 LTS" :P
<Pres-Gas> true, true
<knome> and we have mysql-server5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10
<vinnl> ^.^
<Ruadh> Hi
<Pres-Gas> Hellom Ruadh
<Pres-Gas> Hello too
<Ruadh> Nooo then
<Ruadh> Got some updates to deal with.  later
<Slonkie> anybody know how to use pdflatex?
<bytor4232> Slonkie, I've never heard of it.
<bytor4232> Can I ask questions about Jaunty in here?
<bytor4232> I'm having two issues with Xubuntu Jaunty Beta.  For one, the mixer applet races at times.  I have to kill it and add it to the panel again.  The second thing, I'm getting a segfault when I try to load xfmedia.
<Slonkie> bytor4232 u know any other application to make .tex -> pdf ?
<bytor4232> Slonkie, Not sure.  Its been a while since I played with TEX
<Slor> slonkie - can't you go .tex -> .ps, and then use ps2pdf from there?
<Myrtti> Slonkie: what part are you having troubles with?
<Slonkie> Making .tex to .pdf
<Slonkie> Slor i know it's possible to make .tex -> pdf i don't wanna make it harder for myself
<Slor> so what issue exactly are you having with pdflatex?
<Slonkie> I don't know how to use it
<Slonkie> And the guy who recommended it left
<Slor> heh.  I assume you already have it installed?
<Slonkie> yep
<Slor> and you tried the simple "pdflatex whatever.tex"?
<Slonkie> seems like my .tex is messed up
<Slonkie> but pdflatex did something. not sure what tho :D
<Myrtti> the .out -log should tell you what's wrong
<Slor> been FOREVER since I used latex. :)
<Myrtti> texmaker is a nice app for editing and fiddling with tex if you need some debugging etc
<Slonkie> \relax it says
 * Myrtti uses her pink emacs with auctex
 * knome pukes
 * Slor still doesn't touch emacs
<Myrtti> gedit has usable latex plugins if you don't mind installing it
<TheSheep> and then also installing the plugins
<Myrtti> but in general, the .out-log should be a good starting point
<TheSheep> and a sane non-fruit-salad color theme
<Slonkie> I just tried exporting a math assignment of mine from maple to .tex. but it's messed up
<Slonkie> i wonder if it possible to make .mw -> .pdf ?
<Myrtti> anihoo, time for shower -->
<bytor4232> Hm.  I haven't been able to get the xfce4-mixer to race on the CPU again.  Wierd.
<bytor4232> Still can't get xfmedia to open.
<Myrtti> and yeah, my opinion is a bit biased towards emacs after fiddling with LaTeX more or less for a year
<disassembler> how can i clear my session cache? i forget the command.
<disassembler> every time i log in arora and firefox startup.
<zoredache> delete the files in ~/.cache/session
<disassembler> oh okay. :]
<disassembler> that fixed it.
<disassembler> zordeache: thanks
<moodog> evening :)
<Slonkie> Shouldn't gigolo be build in, in 9.04?
<cody-somerville> Slonkie, whats your question?
<Slonkie> if it's build in or not
<Slonkie> nvm
<Slonkie> i found it.. stupid me
<rocko> why does xfce leave blocks of white when moving images around in gimp?
<rocko> it doesn't happen in gnome
<rocko> why does xfce have this problem?
<rocko> I have left xfce for this reason
<rocko> it is really annoying
<rocko> should I reinstall the update manager ?
<rocko> it does not work any more :(
<rocko> I have to use apt to update
<rocko> but it still tells me when I need to update
<rocko> so I have to use apt once it says there is an update :(
<mweichert> hello. Can someone tell me how I can enable compiz effects on Xfce?
<mweichert> I've enabled the Xfvm4 compositor extention... it's nice, but I'd like to enable effects like cube and task switcher
<charlie-tca> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<J_Litewski> when will a script in cron.daily run?
<zoredache> about 6:45am
<zoredache> check your /etc/crontab, they are called from there
<J_Litewski> zoredache, i don't have a working crontab
<J_Litewski> atm anyway
<zoredache> if /etc/crontab isn't working then nothing in /etc/cron.d will get run
<J_Litewski> so if i want to run something in /etc/cron.daily/, it has to be in the crontab?
<zoredache> no
<J_Litewski> ok
<zoredache> http://pastebin.com/f24e869d2
<zoredache> that is a standard /etc/crontab.  The 25 6 * * * line does the command 'run-parts /etc/cron.dailly'
<J_Litewski> ok
<zoredache> so what happened to your crontab?  Why isn't it working?
<J_Litewski> i made a tiny self-updating shell script yesterday and placed it in cron.daily
<J_Litewski> and now i don't know when or how it'll run
<J_Litewski> basically, the script is #! /bin/bash/ with sudo apt-get update/upgrade/autoremove/autoclean with the -y option
<Slonkie> Is it possible to make an script that automaticly logs into a server trough ssh?
<zoredache> that probably isn't really a good idea, but if you really wanted to do that, there are already things that do that
<zoredache> see apticron
<zoredache> Slonkie: usually if you want automatic ssh logins, then you setup ssh keys
<zoredache> Slonkie: do a search for 'ssh key based authentication' you'll see lots of useful tutorials
<gorgut> Slonkie, I use ssh-installkeys for stuff like that
<Slonkie> I'm not sure if that works when i'm using ssh as proxy?
<zoredache> what do you mean ssh as a proxy?  Are you talking about port forwarding?  Key-based authentication should work almost everywhere
<Slonkie> an ssh tunnel as proxy zoredache
<Slonkie> ssh tunnel works as socks 5 proxy :)
<zoredache> how are you creating your tunnel?  Are you running a script each time you login?   You might also want to look at installing gstm and thing autostarting gstm
<zoredache> !info gstm
<ubottu> gstm (source: gstm): Gnome SSH Tunnel Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-4 (intrepid), package size 134 kB, installed size 296 kB
<Slonkie> i just log into my server like this: ssh -D <port> -C user@ip
<J_Litewski> how do you rebuild the crontab?
<zoredache> what do you mean rebuild it?
<J_Litewski> restore the orignal
<bytor4232> J_Litewski, I believe the original is empty.  I could be wrong.
<zoredache> I posted mine earlier... you could update yours so it is the same as that.  I haven't changed mine from the default
<zoredache> http://pastebin.com/f24e869d2
<J_Litewski> ty zoredache
<bytor4232> woot!  The Jaunty netboot installer works today.  Thats always a good sign ;)
<J_Litewski> bytor4232, could you test something for me?
<J_Litewski> could you open a terminal, type xfce4-mixer, then close the mixer using the X, not the close button?
<bytor4232> J_Litewski, what do you mean?
<bytor4232> I'm on 8.10 right this second.
<J_Litewski> i want to see if someone other than me is getting a gtk-CRITICAL error in the terminal when you close the mixer using the close button, not the quit button
<fortunev> Mood: can you search for a pkg for me?
<Mood> what's up?
<Mood> fortunev: you're not on linux right now?
<fortunev> I am via freeshells, Not my own xubuntu box
<Mood> ah
<Mood> what pkg?
<fortunev> the pkg is tovid
<vinnl> fortunev, packages.ubuntu.com :)
<fortunev> that will show me all ubuntu pkgs?
<Mood> fortunev: yeah ^ :-) but here you go: tovid - tools for creating video DVDs, VCDs, and SVCD
<vinnl> You can search for packages in the repo there :)
<vinnl> !info tovid
<ubottu> tovid (source: tovid): tools for creating video DVDs, VCDs, and SVCDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.31-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 346 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<vinnl> ^.^
<J_Litewski> !info alsa-base
<fortunev> awesome. thanks!
<ubottu> alsa-base (source: alsa-driver): ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.17.dfsg-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 214 kB, installed size 408 kB
<tim__> hii
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<tim__> yay!
<tim__> i need some help if its not a bother
<vinnl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vinnl> :)
<J_Litewski> whats a CIDSupplement?
<tim__> I'm having issues with blender and wings3d, the entire gui is turned blue! i think it might be a driver issue. I'm trying to install the proprietary driver in hopes that it will fix it. I downloaded linux-restricted-modules but it won't launch. What should I do?
<tim__> I have an ibook g4 with a ati radeon mobility 9200
<vinnl> That is odd... Do you see any output on the terminal?
<tim__> sorry but i'm not too experienced, how would i check that?
<J_Litewski> brb, system restart
<vinnl> tim__, open a terminal window (Applications->Accessories->Terminal), then type "blender"
<vinnl> (Also, you can't "launch" linux-restricted-modules... You install restricted drivers through Applications->System->Hardware Drivers)
<tim__> Compiled with Python version 2.6.1+.Checking for installed Python... got it!
<vinnl> No errors whatsoever?
<tim__> no
<vinnl> :S
<tim__> same in wings3d
<tim__> it all works great, its just all blue.
<fortunev> tim is blender the only appt thats all blue?
<vinnl> Wings3D as well, apparently
<vinnl> I don't know what they have in commong
<tim__> yeah i tried wings in search of an alternative, but only to find the same problem
<tim__> i'm using 9.04 btw
<fortunev> my unprofessional advice is to install another appt that uses the 3d portion of your vid card like warzone. If that is also all blue I would guess something is up with your vid card
<vinnl> Also, since it *is* an unstable release, it might be a bug, in which case you should report it
<vinnl> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tim__> ok
<J_Litewski> how would i reinstall the xfce4-panel via the terminal?
<tim__> i will do that
<charlie-tca> !panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<charlie-tca> same command in a terminal
<vinnl> charlie-tca, ah, there's an ubottu  entry, great :)
<vinnl> There was something I'd have liked to see in there this afternoon...
<J_Litewski> my panels work, it's just i need to restart them to get the Applications button
<charlie-tca> knome knows how to get them in, maybe zoredache too
<vinnl> Only I can't find what it was...
<knome> ?
<tim__> anyone using an intuos4 yet?
<vinnl> J_Litewski, I suppose killall xfce4-panel && xfce4-panel
<J_Litewski> vinnl, thats what i've been doing
<J_Litewski> no luck
<vinnl> Strange...
<J_Litewski> should i bite the bullet and remove my config file
 * vinnl off to play Hedgwars
<vinnl> J_Litewski, you can press Ctrl+Alt+Esc and click on the panel
<charlie-tca> J_Litewski: just add the XFCE Menu through 'add to panel'
<charlie-tca> Then change the name in Properties to Applications
<J_Litewski> well, i think i fixed it
<J_Litewski> hopefully
<J_Litewski> i just need to configure everything back to what it was
<fortunev> q
<Slonkie> lol
<J_Litewski> is a DeprecationWarning bug worthy?
<charlie-tca> J_Litewski: did you update and restart the system?
<rocko> saluton
<rocko> hello
<rocko> hola
<rocko> bonjour
<rocko> moin moin
<rocko> hallo
<rocko> kiel vi fartas?
<rocko> was ist los?
<charlie-tca> rocko: enough
<charlie-tca> please stop now
<rocko> how are you?
<rocko> why?
<charlie-tca> this is an all english chanel
<rocko> not everyone speaks ENGLISH
<vinnl> In this channel they do :)
<charlie-tca> This is an all english channel
<rocko> :(
<charlie-tca> There are channels for other languages
<rocko> kial?
<rocko> bonege :D
<rocko> charlie-tca how is your xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> working
<rocko> * #xubuntu :[freenode-info] help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<rocko> ???
<petrusevski> hello
<UKGent> just installed the 64 bit version of xubuntu onto my laptop - working fine - Should make some of the more scientific Applications which I like to run sometimes, run faster. Already noticed that file operations and new installations run very fast
<Slonkie> If i connect to a device in bluetooth, do i have to mount my mobile or how will i be able to access it?
<Slonkie> the menu "browse files on device" is unavailable
<Slonkie> Theres a key besides my phone name.. i wonder if there's some kinda lock on my phone?
<Slonkie> i tried looking for something, i see nothing,
#xubuntu 2009-04-07
<bytor4232> In the Firefox profile, which file(s) contain the passwords?
<zoredache> signons3.txt looks like a possibility
<zoredache> why do you ask?
<zoredache> the passwords aren't going to be readable...  If you need to extract passwords, you may need to install one of the password export extenstions
<bytor4232> zoredache, I set up a new install and only wanted to copy the bookmarks and passwords
<bytor4232> zoredache, I didn't want to copy the whole profile
<zoredache> bytor4232: but there is are password export plugins (https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2848) that you can use.  Explorting/Importing bookmarks is already built in...
<bytor4232> zoredache, That would work, except I don't have physical access to the server, just the files themselves.
<zoredache> just copying the files may not work, but it shouldn't hut to try
<bytor4232> I figured it out.
<bytor4232> It did work.
<bytor4232> key3.db signons* bookmarks.html places.sqlite*
<bytor4232> copied those to the new profile, worked great, all the passwords where there
<fo0b4er> Hey, I'm having some problems with updating the new 9.04 beta I just installed, is this the right place to ask for help?
<fo0b4er> I'm getting errors from system-tools-backends and gnome-system-tools
<n2diy> I'm trying to archive my home directory with Thunar, and I'm getting "Bad descriptor at begining of tape" errors?
<fo0b4er> haha found my own solution, ran "sudo killall system-tools-backends" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade" and everything worked :) hopefully this helps someone..
<bytor4232> Well, I give up
<bytor4232> Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy: org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.suspend no <-- (action, result)
<bytor4232> I can only suspend my laptop if I do:  sudo pmi action suspend
<bytor4232> No button, no sudoless
<fo0b4er> do you know if your laptop is using acpi?
<fo0b4er> i only ask because forcing it allowed me to suspend my laptop, thats as much as i know
<fo0b4er> good luck
<lacrymology> hello. I'm running xubuntu in a quite old, quite shitty machine, and for some reason audacious won't play. I dont even know how to diagnose this..
<charlie-tca> Do you get sound outside of audacious?
<lacrymology> yes
<lacrymology> vlc and last.fm work fine, and so does rythmbox, but I hate it
<lacrymology> audacious won't even play silently
<n2diy> when I try to archive my home directory I get a "bad descriptor at beginning of tape" error, and it aborts?
<lacrymology> you press the play button, and nothing happens
<lacrymology> n2diy: sounds like your tape drive's header's dirty? =P
<n2diy> lacrymology: could be, but there isn't a tape drive involved.
<lacrymology> oh well
<keres> how do you schedule a disk integrity check?
<Brandon_X_Fox> Hello guys, I am trying to make my Logitech usb desktop microphone work, I have tryed lsusb command in terminal and it is recognized.
<Brandon_X_Fox> is there anyone out there willing to help me to with my issue?
<cody-somerville> Brandon_X_Fox, can you pastebin your ouput of lsusb?
<Brandon_X_Fox> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0556:0001 Asahi Kasei Microsystems Co., Ltd AK5370 I/F A/D Converter
<Brandon_X_Fox> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c315 Logitech, Inc. Classic New Touch Keyboard
<Brandon_X_Fox> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<cody-somerville> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<thismamacooks200> opengl is not longer working on my system. most apps say: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Brandon_X_Fox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145943/
<cody-somerville> Brandon_X_Fox, can you pastebin the output of dmesg | tail
<Brandon_X_Fox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145945/
<cody-somerville> odd, looks like it should work
<cody-somerville> If you open up the mixer settings, can you see the device?
<Brandon_X_Fox> yes
<cody-somerville> So what application do you want to use the mic with?
<Brandon_X_Fox> audacity, just to record and playback
<Brandon_X_Fox> for youtube etc.
<cody-somerville> Let me install audacity and take a looky.
<Brandon_X_Fox> cody: ok
<cody-somerville> Brandon_X_Fox, Edit > Preferences
<Brandon_X_Fox> in audacity?
<cody-somerville> Yes. You should be able to change the input/recording device
<Brandon_X_Fox> *selects mic*
<Brandon_X_Fox> what channe; should I use for it, mono or stereo?
<cody-somerville> Stero
<cody-somerville> *Stereo
<Brandon_X_Fox> got an error
<Brandon_X_Fox> error while opening sound device
<BigMoopies> does anyone know anything like Sizeme in windows? It will allow you to drag folders/files to it and it will make an ISO for you for however many DVDs or CDs it will take to burn them to a CD/DVD.
<Slonkie> Anyone in here using a linux os on their PDA?
<tavasti> I have Zaurus, but not much used
<tavasti> too big, doesn't fit to my pocket
<Slonkie> but how's the system?
<Slonkie> as nice as xubuntu? :P
<Slonkie> that's for sharp pda's only it seems
<gabkdlly> I have Maemo on my Nokia N800, which is not exactly a pda (they call it an internet tablet), and it works quite well
<Slonkie> Cool
<Slonkie> I'll see if i can get it on my iPAQ rx1950
<BigMoopies> can anyone tell me where Sun xVM Virtual Machine installs to ? it isn't /usr/bin/virtualmachine like the old one.
<tavasti> BigMoopies, don't think that's included in xubuntu
<cody-somerville> BigMoopies, Whats the package name?
<BigMoopies> cody-somerville, I think I found it.
<cody-somerville> ok :)
<BigMoopies> or not.
<BigMoopies> cody-somerville, I see.. It's not "VirtualBox" not virtualbox (whoopity doo )
<BigMoopies> it's now*
<cody-somerville> Ah
<BigMoopies> cody-somerville, Would you know why XFCE loads up slower than GNOME ?
<BigMoopies> cody-somerville, However, once it gets in to the desktop it runs faster
<cody-somerville> It shoudln't load slower than gnome
<cody-somerville> What version of Xubuntu are you running?
<BigMoopies> hady
<BigMoopies> hardy
<cody-somerville> BigMoopies, Can you relogin to Xfce and then pastebin ~/.xsession-errors for me?
<BigMoopies> hm ?
<cody-somerville> Do you know how to pastebin something?
<BigMoopies> cody-somerville, You mean logout of xfce and go to gnome ?
<BigMoopies> cody-somerville, I am running XFCE now
<cody-somerville> What I want you to do is logout and log back into Xfce
<BigMoopies> Ok.
<cody-somerville> and then pastebin the file located in your home directory called .xsession-errors
<BigMoopies> brb then
<BigMoopies> cody-somerville, what was the pastebin site you wanted me to use
<cody-somerville> pastebin.ubuntu.com works
<BigMoopies> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/146094/
<BigMoopies> cody-somerville, I also took off the splash screen animation and it seems to have gone a little faster
<cody-somerville> BigMoopies, It looks like you're starting a lot of stuff at login
<BigMoopies> orange and pidgin
<cody-somerville> BigMoopies, I recommend you go to Applications > Settings > Setting Manager and then click Session and Startup
<cody-somerville> BigMoopies, Click on the Application Autostart tab
<BigMoopies> I don't see that
<BigMoopies> General/Advanced
<cody-somerville> hmm, may be because I'm running Jaunty, heh
<cody-somerville> Anyhow, it looks like you're starting tracker
<cody-somerville> and evolution stuff
<BigMoopies> I always want to call Jaunty Jackalope , "Jimmy jiggalo"
<BigMoopies> for some reason
<Slonkie> i don't see General/Advanced in jaunty lol
<BigMoopies> oh
<BigMoopies> Autostarted Apps ?
<BigMoopies> pidgin,  network manager , volume manager, hardware drivers check , update notifier, pulse audio , power management , tracker applet , tracker , print que applet
<BigMoopies> what the heck is tracker ?
<Myrtti> it's a tool that indexes your files and stuff
<Myrtti> so you can search it with the tracker applet which you seem to start as well
<BigMoopies> Myrtti, is that even needed? I always turned that off in XP
<Myrtti> it takes a lot of resources, and isn't even installed by default in xubuntu, IIRC
<BigMoopies> It must be part of the GNOME apps left over?
<Myrtti> yup
<BigMoopies> OK, so I can axe it ?
<Myrtti> yup
<BigMoopies> along with applet ?
<Myrtti> if you axe the tracker, the applet is useless
<BigMoopies> shall I logout/in again and see what happens ?
<BigMoopies> OK
<BigMoopies> do I need to stop tracker-applet and trackerd ?
<Myrtti> I assume they both will stop when you log out
<BigMoopies> ok
<BigMoopies> It's coming up acceptable now.
<BigMoopies> I think that machine is running better too without it.
<BigMoopies> There aint no cloacking/IP hiding on this network?
<Name141> oh yeah.. I forgot one thing.  Is it possible to use WINE for drivers ?
<Name141> I have  a photo printer that only is supported in XP/2K
<Name141> that is only
<jaume1> anyone can help me_ I have a problem with my OS
<Slonkie> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jaume1> ok thanks
<jaume1> i have a problem with my CD reader, so when I try to install Xubuntu, the instalation package told me that any error on read or write occurs
<jaume1> then I installed windoes
<jaume1> windows XP and install ubuntu from USB
<jaume1> So now i have installed XP and Xubuntu
<jaume1> I want to uninstall XP
<jaume1> how I can do?
<Slonkie> boot up the windows XP cd, go to the point where your able to delete partitations, and delete it i'd say.
<jaume1> obviously these action don't touch LINUX ?
<Noisia> Not if Linux is installed on it's own partition (not using wubi).
<Slonkie> took the words out of my mouth
<tavasti> if you want to get rid of windows, you don't need any windows cd, boot to windows, etc
<jaume1> i.m not sure if both oS are in the same partition
<tavasti> jaume1, run 'sudo fdisk -l'
<jaume1> when i execute partition editor I only see one
<jaume1> tavasti, sorry but i'm terribly new with linux, how I can run -sudo fdisk -I
<jaume1> with the terminal?
<Noisia> yes and it's a lowercase L, not an I
<jaume1> I have run
<jaume1> what else
<jaume1> :-/
<Noisia> the output should give you a clue to your hard drive/partition scheme
<jaume1> there is only one
<jaume1> entry
<Slonkie> paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jaume1> done
<Slonkie> give us the link
<jaume1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/146173/
<Slonkie> seems like you've got windows and xubuntu on same partitition
<Slonkie> partition*
<jaume1> oh oh
<jaume1> the i have to unistall windows with the CD?
<Slonkie> no
<Slonkie> What you'll need is to install xubuntu all over afaik.. there might be another solution tho, but i don't know of it.
<jaume1> i don-t understand sorry, what-s the mean of all over afaik_
<TheSheep> you installed xubuntu with wubi *into* a file on your windows partition
<TheSheep> so if you delete it now, you will delete both windows and xubuntu
<TheSheep> you'd have to install xubuntu again, this time not using wubi
<TheSheep> there is an option to use entire disk when installing
<TheSheep> this will of course delete everything you have on that computer, windows included
<jaume1> but when i try from CD an error ocur, i thnk that error is from CD driver, because
<jaume1> i have check the integrity of CD in other laptop and it-s correct
<Noisia> what's the error?
<TheSheep> try burning the cd with the slowest possible speed
<TheSheep> old cd drives often have trouble with disks burned with high speeds
<jaume1> i have burnt the CD at lowest possible
<TheSheep> you can also try installing from usb or through network
<TheSheep> !install | jaume1
<ubottu> jaume1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<jaume1> ok
<jaume1> thanks guys
<jaume1> see you soon  (I hope)
<Slonkie> heh
<Slonkie> anyone using bluetooth in xubuntu and only being able to transfer files to device, and not from device? a
<Slonkie> I've tried 3 different devices they all appear with a "key" in the bluetooth manager
<dingding> ikonia
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: ping
<Pres-Gas> No route to host
<Pres-Gas> 1 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 1014ms
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, pong
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: http://portableubuntu.sourceforge.net/ <--- is that by any chance in violation of Ubuntu Trademark guidelines?
<cody-somerville> I'll ask, one second.
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: okies :)
<itstegg> hi.  i am using xubuntu dapper drake 6.06 for powerpc.  the drop down menu appears when clicked then disappears independantly after 3 seconds.  where can i change this setting ?
<vinnl> That's not a setting, sounds more like a bug
<itstegg> oh.
<maxamillion> itstegg: i might recommend you get a more recent release ... i think 6.06 is out of support and will no longer get updates
<vinnl> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<vinnl> maxamillion, not yet, but it won't take long before that happens, so yeah, an update it recommended
<itstegg> well, i image the answer is to upgrade but this is an offline computer
<maxamillion> vinnl: ah, didn't know dapper was still getting updates :)
 * maxamillion is out of the loop
<vinnl> ^.^
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, It appears its currently under review by legal.
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: ah, ok ... just wanted to ping you on it because it was sent across the fedora-devel list as a cool idea and someone from fedora-legal kinda spoke up and said that we should bring that to Canonical/Ubuntu's attention
<cody-somerville> Cool :)
<Pres-Gas> hmmm...anyone running jaunty server 64 yet?  I cannot find denyhosts and want a confirmation.
<charlie-tca> You may need to create it yourself
<Pres-Gas> Hmmmm...has only been built fo 1386 ATM it would seem
 * Pres-Gas rereads the launchpad area (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/denyhosts/2.6-5)
<Slonkie> Broadcom wifi cards are still a pain in the ass with xubuntu right?
<cody-somerville> not so much anymore
<Slonkie> hmm
<rocko> yes very true
<rocko> they have free software ones now too
<rocko> not sure if you ubuntu has them yet
<Slonkie> is it possible to mark all text in nano?
<marcPV> hola
<vinnl> Hi
<marcPV> hi everyone
<marcPV> anyone know how to manage partitions in xubuntu?
<vinnl> You can install Gparted
<marcPV> its not installed by default?
<vinnl> No
<marcPV> ok so i go to add applications and just look for it right?
<vinnl> Yes
<marcPV> thanks
<vinnl> np :)
<marcPV> hey this chat is really a good help
<rocko> saluton
<rocko> hola
<rocko> bonjour
<rocko> moin moin
<rocko> hallo
<rocko> was ist los?
<vinnl> Heh yeah it is ;-)
<rocko> kiel vi fartas?
<vinnl> rocko, please
<rocko> how are you?
<vinnl> :)
<marcPV> bona vesprada, bye everyone
<vinnl> Bye marcPV
<rocko> why vinnl ?
<rocko> not everyone can understand English
<vinnl> rocko, a sound gets played for me every time something is said, so if you say so many lines, that gets annoying quickly ;-)
<rocko> why not use the majority every time you say something
<rocko> so that every one can understand
<vinnl> Well, if you include all those languages to say the same thing *on one line*, it wouldn't really be a problem
<vinnl> Now, however, you're flooding the channel, as it's called
<rocko> I see vinnl why don't you turn that off
<vinnl> rocko, because mostly people say one thing at a time and then I get notified of that :)
<rocko> I turn it off
<rocko> it wastes system resources
<Slonkie> rocko why don't you just understand that this is an ENGLISH only channel. if you need to speak another language go to the specific channel for the language if there is one
<rocko> I speak English
<rocko> but why can't we be multilingual ?
<vinnl> Because we'd like to be able to understand everything that is said here
<rocko> I see
<rocko> well i meant like saying your statements in English then in other languages that means the same thing
<vinnl> Yeah but... What's the added value of that?
<rocko> so you use the English version so you can understand
<rocko> so that everyone can understand you
<vinnl> If you speak English everybody here can understand you as well
<rocko> do we have technologies now like that you can have a thing that has voice reconicion for languages to be translated into another language or to put it in should a way that the wearier understands everything without adjusting the language preferences ?
<rocko> like those things that where in sci fi movies with aliens visitors
<vinnl> I'm afraid not :P
<rocko> :(
<rocko> that would be cool
<rocko> a lot of that stuff that was in past sci fi films is now a reality
<n2diy> ! usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<caillean> hallo :-)
<caillean> which language is spoken here?
<bigzed> can someone tell me how i can change the system default keyboard layout?
<charlie-tca> caillean: English
<charlie-tca> bigzed: Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard
<bigzed> i've done this already but the loginscreen and dm-crypt use the old layout
<charlie-tca> caillean: would a different language be better for you?
<bigzed> so i wonder how i can change this
<charlie-tca> bigzed: you would probably have to change the system locale settings
<charlie-tca> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<bigzed> could it be that the xorg.conf doesnt exist in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> xorg.conf does not exist in 8.10 and later, I think, Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> You can create it if needed and just use the sections needed.
<bigzed> mhm ok both packages which are mentioned in this article arent installed...
<J_Litewski> what would cause a kernel failure?
<bigzed> i think i first upgrade to 9.04
<J_Litewski> more correctly, a xorg failure related to a kernel failure
<bigzed> is this related to my problem
<J_Litewski> no, this is my problem
<bigzed> ok
<bigzed> what exactly is your problem? New hardware or a failure at all?
<J_Litewski> well, xorg was failing to show my screen because the kernel couldn't write to the RAM
<J_Litewski> thus, it was writing to the swap file
<J_Litewski> putting the computer in a infinite loop of writing and reading
<J_Litewski> i had to run the recovery kernel and reinstall most of xfce to get it to work
<J_Litewski> i also ran top while in the recovery kernel, and i noticed over 90% of my ram was being used, but no program was using it
<J_Litewski> i also ran (and re-ran) memtest86+, passed everything
<J_Litewski> i think i need more RAM...
<J_Litewski> or a fresh install
<icanhascheezburg> hello
<J_Litewski> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<icanhascheezburg> I am about to build a new computer
<icanhascheezburg> need advice
<icanhascheezburg> do the ati linux drivers still suck
<J_Litewski> not sure, ask in #ati
<charlie-tca> not ALL of them, no
<icanhascheezburg> anyone here using a recent ati radeon like the 4850 or 4870
<charlie-tca> Threw all my ATI cards out
<J_Litewski> charlie, why?
<charlie-tca> tired of fighting with the drivers
<J_Litewski> ah
<J_Litewski> whats a good terminal-based IRC client?
<Slonkie> irssi
<J_Litewski> if i install the irssi plugin for pidgin, will it work the smae?
<Slonkie> no idea
<J_Litewski> kk, i'm going to try then
<caillean> ok, i will try in english ;-)
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<caillean> i installed xubuntu for a friend, i usually use kde :-)  the problem is that the xfce4 panel disappears sometimes
<caillean> it comes back when i type in the window, which appears when pressing alt+f2  xfce4-panel
<caillean> i wonder why it disappears?
<charlie-tca> He doesn't get any failures?
<cody-somerville> what does dmesg | tail say?
<caillean> ok, when he comes online i will look at his pc whith vnc, then i will see what dmesg | tail  says
<cody-somerville> caillean, after it disappears though
<caillean> no failures , he didnt say anything
<caillean> i wonder if you can remove the panel perhaps whith a shortcut?
<CrazyGir> where are pdfs saved when printing with cups-pdf?
<charlie-tca> I thought they were saved in ~/ ; but I could be wrong. I never use it.
<hackhalotwo> testing
<J_Litewski> sweet
<J_Litewski> alright, that works
<J_Litewski> that really needs to be placed into the recovery kernel, so people can connect to irc.freenode.net and get help
<charlie-tca> What did you do?
<J_Litewski> i opened irssi and tested it
<CrazyGir> charlie-tca: there's a directory ~/PDF, but it's empty
<charlie-tca> CrazyGir: I don't know then.
<J_Litewski> damn, why is it logged into root?
<J_Litewski> thats better
<CrazyGir> hrm
<CrazyGir> charlie-tca: that's the default location
<CrazyGir> cups-pdf has a log though: Tue Apr  7 12:57:22 2009  [ERROR] failed to set file mode for PDF file (non fatal) (/home/user/conf/PDF/test.pdf)
<CrazyGir> not really sure why
<charlie-tca> But they don't show up there or is it not saving them, I wonder?
<charlie-tca> Hmm, mine asks where to save it, just like other save dialogs
<charlie-tca> Is it perhaps the application itself?
<CrazyGir> I wish it asked where to
<CrazyGir> that would be nice :)
<cody-somerville> There is two options
<cody-somerville> Print to file
<cody-somerville> and print to PDF
<cody-somerville> I believe PDF goes to ~/PDF/
<cody-somerville> Whereas the print to file provides the ability to select the destination
<Slonkie> Can you print any document to any kinda file?
<charlie-tca> Maybe depends on the app. Gimp lets you print a pdf anywhere
<cody-somerville> I haven't tried it with Jaunty
<cody-somerville> Maybe its a new feature
<cody-somerville> Let me try
<cody-somerville> Ah indeed
<cody-somerville> There is only print to file, no more print to pdf
<Slonkie> anybody know a way of making .mw files to .pdf?
<cody-somerville> and that lets you select the file type
<cody-somerville> MacWrite?
<cody-somerville> Try opening it with Open Office and saving it as a pdf
<Slonkie> Doesn't work
<cody-somerville> What is a .mw file?
<Slonkie> Maple file
<Slonkie> anyway.. am i the only one for whom gigolo doesn't work?
<cody-somerville> I've had a little bit of difficulty with it at times
<Memfis> Evening, has anyone managed to get dual displays working with ltsp5? Only thing I can find on google is a mention of a pdf from disklessworkstations that doesn't exist anymore.
<Slonkie> my laptop (wireless connected) should be able to connect to a windows share at my mediacenter (wired connected) right?
<cody-somerville> Slonkie, yup
<cody-somerville> Slonkie, Do you see the computer in the browser?
<Slonkie> is gigolo "the browser"? :P
<Slonkie> gvfs-open: smb://stmc/sp/: error opening location: No application is registered as handling this file
<Slonkie> That's the error i'm getting
<cody-somerville> hmm
<cody-somerville> I get that that location is not mounted
<cody-somerville> Do you have the gvfs server and stuff installed?
<Slonkie> not that i know if
<Slonkie> If it's not "built in" i don't have it
<attitudeless> Could someone please help me with installing the Adobe Flash Plugin for Firefox??
<Slonkie> Should i install the package "gvfs" cody-somerville ?
<ikonia> attitudeless: you're using ubuntu - as you know, not xubuntu
<cody-somerville> attitudeless, sure
<attitudeless> I have a AMD 64 processor, and when I download the .deb file from Adobe it says my architecture isn't i386
<ikonia> attitudeless: as I told you in #ubuntu you need to install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<attitudeless> I'm aware I have Ubuntu, however there is a very rude user in the other room, so I will look to more friendly people to answer my questions.
<attitudeless> WOW you're everywhere
<cody-somerville> Slonkie, You don't already have that installed?
<ikonia> attitudeless: no - you are banned from #ubuntu that's why you're here
<charlie-tca> attitudeless: If you have the AMD64, it is not i386, so that is correct
<Slonkie> yes i noticed i do, cody-somerville.
<cody-somerville> attitudeless, Does installing adobe-flashplugin not work?
<attitudeless> ﻿ikonia- Please just leave me alone. I don't want to deal with you anymore. If you were not so up tight about a PM you would have found out that upon executing your ﻿flashplugin-nonfree command in the terminal it gave me an error.
<ikonia> attitudeless: you said that, I asked you the error
<attitudeless> E: Invalid operation flashplugin-nonfree
<ikonia> attitudeless what command did you use, exactly
<attitudeless> sudo apt-get install E: Invalid operation flashplugin-nonfree
<attitudeless> oops! sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ikonia> attitudeless: and you get E: Invalid operation ?
<attitudeless> That is correct
<ikonia> attitudeless: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<attitudeless> Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:15:37 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> so a 8.04 install
<attitudeless> Correct
<ikonia> attitudeless: what happens if you do "sudo apt-get install conky" (it should install a small package that is just used for a test)
<charlie-tca> ikonia: being a 64-bit system, it probably won't work with the 32-bit plugin, will it?
<ikonia> charlie-tca: yes it will
<attitudeless> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install conky
<attitudeless> Reading package lists... Done
<attitudeless> Building dependency tree
<attitudeless> Reading state information... Done
<attitudeless> E: Couldn't find package conky
<ikonia> attitudeless: thats fine,
<ikonia> attitudeless: although concerning that you can't see conky
<ikonia> attitudeless: sudo apt-get update
<attitudeless> done
<ikonia> now try conky again
<attitudeless> Get:12 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/restricted Sources [903B]
<attitudeless> Fetched 835kB in 6s (126kB/s)
<attitudeless> Reading package lists... Done
<attitudeless> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install conky
<attitudeless> Reading package lists... Done
<attitudeless> Building dependency tree
<attitudeless> Reading state information... Done
<attitudeless> E: Couldn't find package conky
<ikonia> attitudeless: apt-cache search conky
<Slonkie> http://paste.ubuntu.com please!
<ikonia> (I know conky is not the problem however there does appear to be something more rooted as a problem)
<attitudeless> lol okay :)
<attitudeless> it just executed it
<cody-somerville> attitudeless, Can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<attitudeless> bash: pastebin: command not found
<ikonia> !pastebin > attitudeless
<ubottu> attitudeless, please see my private message
<cody-somerville> pastebin isn't a command
<cody-somerville> Visit http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<cody-somerville> and paste the contents of the file there
<cody-somerville> Then paste the link to the page you create here
<attitudeless> Blah, I gotta go. Thanks for the help though.
<attitudeless> I guess I will be going back to Windows +o(
<cody-somerville> Ok
<cody-somerville> Feel free to return when you'd like to try again
<ikonia> had to leave - signed straight back in as crazeEEEE420
<Rob> hello I have a tech question?
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Rob> I am trying to view other computers on my network and cannot find where to do that any help would be awesome
<zoredache> it depends on what you mean by 'view' if you meaan that you want to access windows file shares, then you should look at installing something like pyneighborhood, or fusesmb
<zoredache> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<Rob> actually when I open applications - system - shouldnt there be a options for network in this menu?
<charlie-tca> not in xubuntu
<charlie-tca> It is not needed for many people, so why waste the resources ?
<Rob> the only reason I ask is because I just switched from ubuntu and looked at the xubuntu documentation and that is where it says I should go to
<charlie-tca> Is it Shared Folders?
<zoredache> what document are you looking at?  Is it online?  Perhaps the documentation is out of date and needs to be updated
<Rob> another place in the documentation says go to places - network but it isnt there either
<Rob> was a link through the help menu
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu?
<Rob> 8.10
<Rob> i am just trying to send files back to my computer that I sent off it when switching from ubuntu to xubuntu
<charlie-tca> I think it should be Applications -> System-> Shared Folders , but I will research it later in the docs
<charlie-tca> I use NFS and SSH to send files back and forth
<zoredache> The help menu brings up firefox on my system and has a local uri (file://...) if you can tell what page has that information it would help in getting that part of the docs updated
<Rob> ok just a few moments please
<zoredache> charlie-tca: does jaunty have the smb thunar patches?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, never use smb here. It does have gigolo, for connecting to windows systems
<charlie-tca> I thought the smb thunar patch went away when we accepted giglol
<charlie-tca> gigolo
<zoredache> maybe, I haven't been paying close attention lately
<zoredache> something better then fusesmb, or manually mounting things sure would be nice
<charlie-tca> Slonkie: you still here? comments on gigolo
<Slonkie> Yep
<charlie-tca> Know anything about file sharing with windows?
<Slonkie> depends what you mean
<charlie-tca> Is it any easier than fusesmb?
<Slonkie> i diden't true fusesmb
<charlie-tca> well, nm
<Slonkie> what's that? an gui for samba or?
<charlie-tca> fusesmb is not gui, it is manual labor, I think
<zoredache> fusesmb isn't that hard really, it just is stupid because a) your passwords are stored in plain text on the drive b) it doesn't work well with domains)
<Slonkie> password for what?
<zoredache> or authenticating to the smb server
<Pres-Gas> mount.cifs is the way to go really
<zoredache> for*
<zoredache> Pres-Gas: it gets painful when I access over 15 different servers during the day, and some of them have semi-unreiable connectivity
<Pres-Gas> hmmmm...if connectivity is unreliable, there is no real good solutionfor that
<zoredache> well the point is, that I don't want the connection to stay mounted unless I am currently using it
<nineteenfingers> hey folks... i usually use openSUSE so the wonderful world of *buntu isn't too familiar to me... i'm trying to straighten out a pretty gutless (malware riddled) desktop machine for a relative and since i can't get the suse liveCD to work on here i thought i'd give Xubuntu on here - it's my intention to grab some files from the NTFS partition, push them to another machine for safe keeping, and then obliterate the NTFS partition wi
<nineteenfingers> th the built in system-restore feature that came with the machine - then dual boot XP and Linux on it... is there an Xubuntu live CD i can get that'll let me do that stuff? (oh, and i'm only very new to linux myself - i've been dabbling with suse for a few versions now but please consider me a newbie when giving any advice)
<Slonkie> Pres-Gas what is mount.cifs?
<charlie-tca> Yes, the desktop cd is also a live cd
<zoredache> the command line tool for mounting cifs filesystems
<Pres-Gas> !smbfs
<zoredache> (aka smb1)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs
<charlie-tca> You can download it at http://xubuntu.org/get
<nineteenfingers> charlie-tca - and it'll let me access the NTFS partition and push files from that accross a network to an NTFS partition on an XP machine with no linux distro on it? (user abilities allowing of course)
<zoredache> it will possible to do that, it will be somewhat tricky though
<Slonkie> Anybody aware of an application which will be able to syncronise a folder to an USB stick everytime i plug it in?
<zoredache> there isn't any gui installed by default that will allow you to access the network
<charlie-tca> A partition should be a partition, as far as it is concerned. It is going across the network that may give issues
<Slonkie> windows shares seems hard to get connected to :p
<nineteenfingers> right... any suggestions as to a good way to go about this then? i've got a fallback plan going XP to XP to back up these files (all 15.3GB of them - most of them utterly terrible webcam photos i've been begged to save for some reason) but since the machine i'm trying to fix is full of malware i really want to avoid that if possible
<Slonkie> well if you only need it to transfer you chould use FTP
<nineteenfingers> i might be able to find a 1GB USB stick if that helps matters at all
<zoredache> Slonkie: I am not aware of anything.  I suspect I would build a script using unison.  I would thend look around for some what to get the script triggered by whatever is automatically mounting the drive
<Slonkie> all right, seems a little too advanced for me.. only been using xubuntu for about a month.
<nineteenfingers> Slonkie - i need to transfer a big folder to another computer and then get it back after i've kicked the original box into shape
<nineteenfingers> not sure how to go about doing it with ftp though
<zoredache> nineteenfingers:  if you have a spare USB drive that is formated fat, that you could make your backup too, that might be easier then backing up accross the network
<Slonkie> well surely that is an easier way of doing it
<nineteenfingers> zoredache - i've got a 1GB drive and 15.3GB of files to back up
<Slonkie> oh
<nineteenfingers> haha
<Slonkie> Well installing an Free FTP server on your XP pc and then transfering trough FTP is quite easy
<Slonkie> local i'm supposing
<nineteenfingers> err - as in both on the same network? yea - i'm sitting it my computer between the origin and target machines - all will be hooked up through a router
<Slonkie> all right
<zoredache> nineteenfingers: you could buy one...   If anything, I think this should be a reminder to you that you need to get a way to have your data backed up seperate from your computer
<nineteenfingers> though i could use an ethernet cable (got a crossover lying around somewhere too) to hook one right into the other if i need to
<Slonkie> i suppose it 100mbit or above, so 15gb will take about ~30 mins trough ftp
<Slonkie> it's
<nineteenfingers> zoredache - yea i'm convinced on that matter - just need to get the cash to buy the hardware i need to set up a proper backup system - the folk who own this computer won't be doing that though - money issues
<zoredache> anyway, if you get the livecd mounted, and you have an ftp server somewhere on your network, then you should be able to install something like 'gftp-gtk' in the live enviroment and then transfer files
<nineteenfingers> before i start this Xubuntu download... 8.10 or 8.04.1? i'm not so much interested in bleeding edge as in a stable system for my auntie to use while her daughters run the XP partition into the ground like usual - she's somewhat computer illiterate and i don't want to be involved too much
<Slonkie> 8.10
<zoredache> either should be fine, both are pretty stable
<zoredache> 8.04 will be supported with security updates a lot longer
<Slonkie> wow
<nineteenfingers> much difference between them in use? compatibility with software?
<forces> 8.04 is the most stable
<nineteenfingers> i just thought.... did i just ask a bit of a hot question? i hope not :p
<zoredache> nineteenfingers: almost every version of every linux distro is going to have quircks here and there. and depending on how you use the computer you may notice them more with one or the other.  There is nothing in iether 8.04, or 8.10 that is badly broke.  The xorg in 8.10 works better with my video hardware, but may be completely irrelavent to you
<nineteenfingers> ah ok - that's as i'd hoped - i think i'll go with 8.04 purely for the security updates thing in that case... i think she'd be more comfortable with that as she worries a lot about security (rightly so with the kind of abuse the system gets from her daughters)
<nineteenfingers> though of course, even the most insecure linux system is probably going to be safer than any XP machine in that house :p
<shadytim> hi everyone
<shadytim> anyone try the intuos4
<shadytim> chirp chirp
<zoredache> did you have a question, or did you just running a poll?
<zoredache> This is a pretty small channel, you might be better off asking that question on ubuntuforums or something.  I suspect that it is pretty unlikely that you will find many active people on IRC that have experience with a particular piece of hardware that was just released a week ago
#xubuntu 2009-04-08
<BigMoopies> Hello, I am wondering if it is possible to auto start a terminal program each time I login and for it not to close.  Would I want to put that in .bash_profile or .bashrc ?  Or would that just open it up each terminal tab and create an issue ?
<zoredache> BigMoopies: you probably should add a terminal to at the autostarted apps
<zoredache> applications -> settings -> settings manager -> autostarted apps
<BigMoopies> zoredache, then just run the shell program myself ?
<zoredache> do you actually want to see the console?  or do you just want to start the program in the background?
<BigMoopies> I want to see it.
<BigMoopies> It's bwm (bandwidth monitor)
<zoredache> so as you autostarted application you could run a command like  xfce4-terminal --title="BWM" -x bwm
<zoredache> or rather... xfce4-terminal --title="BWM" - bwm
<BigMoopies> interesting, I been using GNOME's terminal.
<BigMoopies> oops.
<zoredache> I am sure you could do a similar thing with that if you wanted too
<BigMoopies> xfce4-terminal --title="BWM" - bwm
<BigMoopies> Unknown option "-"
<BigMoopies> Is what I get.
<cody-somerville> BigMoopies, - is an unknown option.
<BigMoopies> cody-somerville, So I want to leave out - ?
<zoredache> actually my first command should ahve been right
<BigMoopies> yeah the first one works
<cody-somerville> You probably want xfce4-terminal -x bwm
<BigMoopies> so how would I edit my applications -> Accessories -> terminal to use xfce4-terminal ? instead of GNOMEs
<BigMoopies> or add the xfce4-terminal to it
<zoredache> BigMoopies: anyway, somewhat unrelated, I suspect I would run bwm under gnu screen
<zoredache> that way your monitoring will stay around even if you are logged off
<BigMoopies> zoredache, it doesn't log or anything.
<BigMoopies> I'm thinking about trying to find a GUI replacement for it
<BigMoopies> but then yet again it works, so why
<J_Litewski> is dhcpd.conf only on server versions of Ubuntu?
<zoredache> if you install the dhcp server package, then you'll get a copy of it...
<J_Litewski> ah
<zoredache> are you wanting to run a dhcp server?
<J_Litewski> i was looking at a little hack to deter people stealing mie wireless
<J_Litewski> http://www.ex-parrot.com/peter/upside-down-ternet.html
<zoredache> that is slightly entertaining, but a better solution would be to simply setup wpa encryption if you can
<J_Litewski> eh
<J_Litewski> i like pissing people off
<J_Litewski> if i get a Nintendo DSi or a Wii, i'll WPA encrypt it
<zoredache> yeah, but what happens if the person isn't just a leach and decides to actually intercept your network traffic?
<zoredache> do you not worry about them seeing your logins for web pages, what you are looking at, and so on?
<J_Litewski> i am, but still
<J_Litewski> i'm running a linux router with built in firewall on a linux machine with an active firewall
<zoredache> a firewall won't protect you against many types of bad things that an evil person on your wifi could do...
<Antioch> I just installed the xubuntu beta and updated all packages. I used to have the beta installed and updated, but I reformatted my HD. This time after updating, however, the panel and background don't appear after logging in - only a terminal does. How can I fix this?
<Antioch> Thanks.
<J_Litewski> did you install using a alternitive disk?
<J_Litewski> or the LiveCD?
<Antioch> liveCD
<Antioch> off of a flashdisk.
<Antioch> I did it the same way a few weeks ago, and things worked fine. This time, however, the panel and other associated processes do not start upon login.
<Antioch> the login manager does work, however.
<Mood> startx?
<J_Litewski> Antioch, can you start the panel by typing xfce4-panel into the dialog you get when you press Alt+F2?
<Antioch> J_Litewski, yes I can
<Antioch> but whatever is incharge of the desktop doesn't work. I can't change the background and it's stays the solid, light-blue default color, regardless of what I select.
<J_Litewski> just a sec
<J_Litewski> your running 9.04, correct?
<Antioch> 9.04 with up-to-date packages.
<Antioch> The only non-standard repo I have it for nvidia drivers.
<Antioch> but I used the same driver last time and there wasn't a problem.
<J_Litewski> ok
<J_Litewski> sounds like xfce isn't managing the desktop
<Antioch> Yeah.
<Antioch> I tried to run something like xfce4-session but it said that process was already running.
<Antioch> (Im new to XFCE so I don't know what each bin does yet ;))
<J_Litewski> xfce is nice once it's configured (i had problems when i first installed it too, it takes time to get to running smoothly
<Antioch> Well, last time it ran fine and was nice. I just needed to get used to it. But after this reformat/reinstall it isn't being too friendly.
<Antioch> Do you have an idea how to fix it?
<J_Litewski> i'm looking for the magic click box stating 'let xfce manage the desktop'
<J_Litewski> haven't found it yet
<J_Litewski> cody-somerville, you around?
<Antioch> Ah, ok. I'll be patient ;)
<J_Litewski> i'm just getting use to 9.04's changes
<cody-somerville> J_Litewski, sorta
<J_Litewski> since it now conforms to the menu standards and everything is all backwards
<J_Litewski> cody-somerville, where is the "Let XFCE manage the Destop" box at in 9.04?
<cody-somerville> There is none
<J_Litewski> they took it out?
<J_Litewski> hmmm...
<J_Litewski> Antioch, go to Applications/System/Services
<J_Litewski> nevermind
<Antioch> :(
<J_Litewski> not what i was hoping it was
<Antioch> doh
<J_Litewski> Antioch, do you have a desktop?
<Antioch> Uhm, what do you mean?
<J_Litewski> icons and all that jazz
<Antioch> I have a lightblue background with a terminal on it.
<J_Litewski> most likely not
<Antioch> hmm, no icons, but doesnt XFCE have non by default?
<Antioch> nonde*
<Antioch> none* bleh
<J_Litewski> i had mine re-enabled when i installed
<J_Litewski> um... just a sec
<J_Litewski> press Alt+F2 and enter xfwm4
<Antioch> well when I installed 9.04 beta last time there were no icons by default.
<J_Litewski> oh
<J_Litewski> idk then
<Antioch> another window manager already running.
<J_Litewski> ah
<J_Litewski> ok
<J_Litewski> try xfdesktop then
<Antioch> That did it
<Antioch> and there are icons. Trash and such. I had forgotten.
<J_Litewski> ok, thats good
<J_Litewski> can you change your background now?
<Antioch> Yes.
<J_Litewski> ok, good
<Antioch> I'm curious if I'm missing anything else.
<J_Litewski> so am i
<J_Litewski> try xfsettingsd
<J_Litewski> or better yet, open a terminal and enter top
<Antioch> ok didnt do xfsettingsd - did top.
<Antioch> What are you looking for?
<J_Litewski> first, press u and type your username and press enter
<J_Litewski> since we don't need all the root processes showing right nw
<J_Litewski> *now
<Antioch> ok
<Antioch> xfsettingsd is already running
<Antioch> and xfconfd
<J_Litewski> ok
<J_Litewski> a crud ton of xfdesktops too?
<Antioch> i dont see xfdesktop but its running.
<Antioch> must be a lower proc.
<J_Litewski> might be
<J_Litewski> i got a crud ton running, so i was just asking
<J_Litewski> hmm
<Antioch> Ill try making a new user and see if it starts up ok.
<Antioch> Might be a problem with my user configs.
<J_Litewski> try restarting
<J_Litewski> and make sure the 'save sessions' tick box is ticked
<Antioch> ok well the new user I created logs in with everything running properly.
<Antioch> I guess the default user must have gotten messed up some how.
<J_Litewski> may be
<Antioch> yeah, deleting and recreating that user fixed it.
<Antioch> Odd that the default user got messed up
<J_Litewski> weird things happen
<J_Litewski> I recomend installing irssi, Antioch
<Antioch> Whats that
<Antioch> (any other recommendataions)
<J_Litewski> irssi is a terminal IRC client, just in case you need to run the recovery kernel
<J_Litewski> i had to do that today, no fun
<Antioch> oh I have more than one machine :)
<J_Litewski> ah
<Antioch> isnt bitchx terminal as well?
<J_Litewski> not sure
<Antioch> (afk gotta run out for a second)
<J_Litewski> kk
<bytor4232> Ever have one of those days?  Been trying to get wireless working, and realized I was putting in the wrong essid
<J_Litewski> lol bytor4232, yea i have
<J_Litewski> i love how syupid people can be
<J_Litewski> *stupid
<J_Litewski> rant in #xubuntu-offtopic
<Antioch> rant rant
<J_Litewski> lol
<J_Litewski> basically, i got an email from a bank in Texas (while I'm in Michigan) with a link to a PayPal Payments Center
<Antioch> any nifty xfce apps or utils I should know about?
<Antioch> Well that's how they like to do business. All profits
<J_Litewski> i just pinged the uri supplied with the email
<J_Litewski> aganst the uri for HCSB
<J_Litewski> heh, this person has no clue how to mask an IP address
<Antioch> Did they even try? ;)
<J_Litewski> nope
<J_Litewski> the uri is a personal computer IP address
<Antioch> They probably didnt think you were smart enough to check (those who fall prey usually arent) or they werent smart enough to know what to do ;)
<J_Litewski> heh
<J_Litewski> whatever computer sent the message isn't online at the moment
<Lint01> is there an utility to make multimedia keyboard keys work?
<J_Litewski> lint01, what type of keyboard do you have?
<Lint01> hm just generic keyboard with multimedia keys, like play/stop, back/forward, volume up/down, browser, mail etc.
<J_Litewski> Lint01, try mapping them to shortcuts in the keyboards menu
<J_Litewski> or checking to see if there is a multimedia keyboard layout in the keyboard layout section
<J_Litewski> what is SHOUTcast and why is it trying to access my computer?
<cody-somerville> Monitoring your firewall is fun at first
<cody-somerville> but then it gets boring
<cody-somerville> Tons of systems touch yours every day
<J_Litewski> well, i can understand hitting my system once or twice, but 12 times within a second?
<cody-somerville> Yup
<cody-somerville> Not uncommon at all
<J_Litewski> does ports 1024-1030 do anything in ubuntu?
<bytor4232> XFCE 4.6.1 is going to be released in the next few days, any chance of making the 9.04 release?
<forces> bytor4232, if xfce 4.6.1 doesn't come with 9.04 release
<forces> probably it will be avaible with backports
<bytor4232> ah, trusty backports!  That is cool.  Didn't think of that.
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<OracleGD> Bitches.
<Mood> not too many idiots we see in #xubuntu... i suppose it does occur now and then
<bytor4232> Wild.
<Myrtti> in the future, feel free to use "!ops" call
<TheSheep> good thing we arein different timezones
<Slonkie> Goodmorning
<fdemocracy> what is different here
<Myrtti> fdemocracy: erm, huh?
<Slonkie> different here? fdemocracy
<fdemocracy> yeah. why would i want to use xubuntu and not say debian
<tavasti> I have one reason why (x)ubuntu is better than debian: predictable release cycle
<Myrtti> fdemocracy: one of those questions that are difficult to answer without more information about your hardware and needs
<fdemocracy> im on a netbook. my needs are basic
<Myrtti> fdemocracy: then the predictable release cycle is indeed nice to have
<fdemocracy> how predictablee?
<Myrtti> every six months.
<tavasti> and LTS every 2 years
<Myrtti> ad infinitum
<tavasti> and on install time you know how long release is supported
<tavasti> ubuntu may be also bit more polished, and more user friendly, but that's not point for me
<Myrtti> ubuntu takes a snapshot of debian unstable every six months, makes it as stable as it can and releases every six months.
<tavasti> on the other hand, debian might be bit more tested and stable, and other side of it is 'bit older sw'
<tavasti> I was debian user for 6-7 years, but now I'm using ubuntu on all my own & customers machines
<fdemocracy> this debian netinstall does not let me handpick what i want to download ;(
<tavasti> desktop & server
<fdemocracy> i see.
<fdemocracy> why did you move to ubuntu?
<tavasti> release cycle is only thing for me
<tavasti> it was annoying to install server for customer with 3 years old distro, knowing it won't be supported more than 1 year
<marcPV> hi all
<tavasti> but next release was on freeze, and debian freeze can be anything, and frozen is not stable, it's RC
<tavasti> with ubuntu I can install server, and say 'this has to be updated year XXXX'
<marcPV> may i ask something?
<Slonkie> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<marcPV> (sorry to ask to ask, its just not related with conversation) i saw that the new xubuntu will be done in a few days... is it hard to update to it?
<knome> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Myrtti> marcPV: depends on where you're updating from
<fdemocracy> i wish i had a faster connection for this netinstall
<marcPV> ok so i dont have to download xubuntu 9 and install it from start...
<fdemocracy> tavasti:  how did you feel when you read about the openssl bug? ;)
<marcPV> sorry im lil rookie on linux in general
<fdemocracy> marcPV: http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<fdemocracy> what made you want xubuntu marcPV ?
<marcPV> ty fdemocracy, i had a 256mb laptop that want to use so they told me to use xubuntu
<marcPV> i install xubuntu 8 and works fine
<marcPV> the thing is that i see now that xubuntu 9 is closer...
<Slonkie> Is it like windows that 32bit "only" supports 3.5GB of memory ?
<Slonkie> i mean.. is xubuntu like windows
<marcPV> sorry, what?
<Slonkie> You know that windows 32bit only supports 3.5GB of memory or somewhere around that
<marcPV> dont knew it, sorry, im a regular user
<marcPV> so how is that related with xubuntu?
<genii> Without Physical Address Extension   in cpu and in software , 32 bit cpus can only see about 3.2Gb of ram
<Slonkie> lol marcPV .. read my question.
<Slonkie> I'm asking if it's the same with xubuntu THAT's how it's related.
<Slonkie> Well i've got an 64bit cpu but i installed 32bit OS
<marcPV> ok ok sorry Slonkie, im a rookie in linux AND besides im valencian and my english stinks
<Slonkie> :)
<marcPV> ¬_¬U
<marcPV> bye everyone
<Slonkie> Is there any free virtual machine applications?
<kancerman> lost tooltip indicater for network monitor and system load monitor, am on Jaunty beta ... silly glitch but would be nice to have it display ... what do I need to do to get it back
<ablomen> Slonkie, lots, vmware client, vmware server, qemu(+frontends), virtualbox and a lot more
<Slonkie> afaik vmware isen't free
<ablomen> Slonkie, you meen free as in beer or as in speach (no costs or open source)
<Slonkie> no costs/open source
<tavasti> vmware server is free as beer if you aren't using it for selling virtual machine hosting
<ablomen> vmware client and vmware server can be downloaded free of cost from the vmware site, virtualbox has an oss version and quemu is also oss
<Slonkie> All right cool
<Slonkie> Thanks!
<fdemocracy> there is some nonfree software in ubuntu isnt there
<ablomen> fdemocracy, there are in some repositories, such as the nvidia drivers in universe etc
<fdemocracy> ablomen:  were there no some in the package manager?
<geekk> hi
<cody-somerville> Hi
<nineteenfingers_> hi folks - i'm trying to boot to the xubuntu live disk but not having any luck. could be a number of things but the obvious ones first... is 8.04.1 a live disk iso? could the problem be that i've burned it to a DVDRW as opposed to a CDR(or RW)?
<nineteenfingers_> i know the optical drive can be booted from as i've used it as such before
<TheSheep> what are you getting?
<nineteenfingers_> nothing... it boots straight to XP - i've even tried to force its hand by forcing it to use the dvd (F10 just after turning on to choose the boot device)
<nineteenfingers_> just about to try the disk in another machine - is there anything howlingly obvious that might be causing this though? - 8.04.1 is definitely a live disk isn't it?
<TheSheep> I guess
<nineteenfingers_> ok on the other machine i get "Selected boot device not available - strike F1 to retry boot, F2 for setup utility"
<J_Litewski> ok, i have a slight problem
<J_Litewski> i can't get into my computer outside the recovery kernel
<J_Litewski> it locks up
<J_Litewski> basically, it shows the desktop and the panel, then the HDD light lights up and the mouse refuses to work
<vinnl> J_Litewski, tell me about it... I hate those freezes, it's what's preventing me from running 9.04 :(
<vinnl> Not even the Magic SysRq works when that happens...
<J_Litewski> well, i booted into the recovery kernel yesterday and updated the software and it worked
<J_Litewski> albeit for a day
<J_Litewski> yesterday it wa so bad it wouldn't get past the splash screen
<J_Litewski> well, i'm going to try and update the system, see if it works it's magic like it did yesterday
<J_Litewski> brb
<J_Litewski> ok... that didn't work
<J_Litewski> cody-somerville, whats the newest version of the xfdesktop?
<nineteenfingers> hey folks, bit of a basic question - can anyone confirm or refute that it's possible to use a DVDR instead of a CDR to make a live disk of kubuntu 8.04.1?
<cody-somerville> J_Litewski, 4.6.0-1ubuntu1
<charlie-tca> nineteenfingers: you should ask in #kubuntu
<nineteenfingers> sorry - stupid mistake - i meant xubuntu - no idea why i typed kubuntu at all :p
<charlie-tca> Then, yes, you can do that
<J_Litewski> cody-somerville, is there a version before that one? like 4.6.0-1ubuntu0?
<nineteenfingers> it's not even like i can claim it was a typo! :p
<nineteenfingers> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<cody-somerville> J_Litewski, You can find that out by visiting http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4
<J_Litewski> i don't have a gui atm, i'm running a recovery kernel with irssi
<J_Litewski> i'm trying to see if i can't roll back something to fix the lock up problem i'm having
<J_Litewski> it seems whenever the xfdesktop or the xfce4-panel loadsup, the computer freaks out and locks up
<nineteenfingers> well, apparently the problem i was having was either a bad burn or a corrupted ISO - i've just re-downloaded and re-burned and it now seems to be working
<charlie-tca> :-)
<nineteenfingers> although - i'm at the live disk menu and though i can hilight the various options i can't select any of them - odd
<charlie-tca> When you hilight it and hit enter, it should select automatically
<J_Litewski> cody-somerville, is it safe to uninstall xfce and then reinstall it?
<charlie-tca> nineteenfingers: kind of not so intuitively, I guess
<mweichert> hello
<mweichert> how do I remove xfce-panel from launching at the start of my session?
<nineteenfingers> yea, i'm hitting enter and nothing's happening - i get a brief flash of the light on the DVD drive (and the drive access light on the tower itself) and nothing else - still on the menu - still able to move up and down the options and use the F- keys for Help, language and so on
<nineteenfingers> gonna try burning it again i think - just to see - unless you have a better idea
<charlie-tca> nineteenfingers: try selecting f6 first, then the other options
<nineteenfingers> any suggestion which one to try? "acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on, Free Software Only"
<charlie-tca> What is failing?
<charlie-tca> or are you just testing?
<charlie-tca> testing I would try acpi=off, because then you see the results when you shutdown
<charlie-tca> You won't get a poweroff without it, normally
<nineteenfingers> so far i've tried the "Try Xubuntu without any change to your computer" on the main live disk menu, and also "Check CD for defects" and neither work - both give the brief flash on the disk-access light and then stay on the menu
<charlie-tca> That sounds like either bad drive or bad cd
<nineteenfingers> not tried any of the F6 options yet - and i'm trying to get to a desktop so i can pull some files i need to keep from a malware affected XP machine
<nineteenfingers> (not my machine)
<simone> salve a tutti
<simone> ho un problema con i film x264+
<simone> x264*
<charlie-tca> The image should not care if you use a cd-r or dvd-r, they should look the same
<J_P> hi all
<charlie-tca> simone: English, please
<simone> sorry
<simone> I have a problem
<simone> with x264 films
<simone> I have installed xubuntu-restricted-extras
<J_P> peple, I install ubuntu 8.10 server, and after I need Grafical interface only to use firefox. So I install apt-get install xorg xfce. But after I did startx command, mouse not works. I try ps2 and usb mouse. what file I can change to try solve that ?
<nineteenfingers> yea, figured from your ealier response that CD vs DVD was a non-issue
<charlie-tca> but something seems wrong with the burn or drive if you can't read it. Is that a DVD-drive?
<J_P> some file xorg to configure ?
<nineteenfingers> drive on the affected machine is a DVD+RW so fine on that front - definitely a bootable drive too (if that's the right terminology to use) - just about to test the burn in another box to see if it acts any differently
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that would be next
<nineteenfingers> ok, different box, same issue, booting back into XP on a good box to re-burn
<J_P> anyone?
<nineteenfingers> charlie-tca... bad burn... just tried again, same iso and same disk - just finished loading lunix kernel and waiting for a desktop now
<charlie-tca> Glad to hear that.
<nineteenfingers> and we have a desktop! cheers charlie-tca - now to see if xubuntu will play nicely with this box
<kromar> hi
<charlie-tca> !hi | kromar
<ubottu> kromar: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<nineteenfingers> hmm - as I said, i've got a desktop (Xubuntu 8.04.1 for anyone who wasn't following earlier), but either something is very wrong or it's too much for the system (256MB RAM and 2.93GHz Intel P4) - the pointer jerks along when I move the mouse and i can't seem to select anything, is there a boot option for lower RAM machines like this or is something else the likely culprit?
<kromar> i have a little problem with a file i want to copy from a ntfs(winxp) drive, it seems i cant copy the file to the folder i need it
<charlie-tca> nineteenfingers: might try starting it with vesa video driver. Is this a virtual machine?
<kromar> hmm acctually i cant paste it in the folder it needs to be, how can i change the privileges for a folder?
<nineteenfingers> charlie-tca nope - it's a live-disk in a real box i'm trying to sort out for a family member... is starting it with vesa video driver one of the boot options on F6?
<charlie-tca> F4
<charlie-tca> either vesa or safe mode or similar wording
<nineteenfingers> ah of course - right, "safe graphics mode" i'm trying that now
<nineteenfingers> right - vesa video driver seems to have worked - got a usable desktop this time - cheers again charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> :-)
<nineteenfingers> haha - it's amazing how much difference there is between one distro/environment and another... i'm used to KDE on openSUSE... please someone give me a hint - how do i get a command line???
<moodog> Evening :)
<nineteenfingers> i'm no linux expert - i dabble at best - but this has me stumped - haha
<charlie-tca> Alt+F2 or Applications -> Accessories -> terminal
<nineteenfingers> ah of course - i was looking for something like "console" - dunno how i missed that - unfamiliarity i suppose (that's my excuse and i'm sticking to it)
 * charlie-tca thinks that is a good excuse today
<nineteenfingers> never needed to do it before... i thought XP had been shut down cleanly but the NTFS partition is marked to be in use - are there any potential problems with using "-o force" to access it from xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> I don't really know, but I think that is a bad thing to do.
<tavasti> having ntfs partition is a bad thing :-)
<charlie-tca> agreed!
<kromar> is it possible to convert ntfs partitions to whatever is best for xubuntu?
<zoredache> if you mount it read-only, it doesn't seem like it should be that bad...  I wouldn't force it when mounting read-write
<nineteenfingers> tavasti - oh if only i could wave goodbye to ntfs forever! :p
<nineteenfingers> zoredache - i don't need write access at all - how do i go about mounting ReadOnly?
<zoredache> I believe it would be something like mount -t ntfs -o ro,force /dev/nnn /mountpoint
<nineteenfingers> ro,force with no spaces?
<kromar> whats a good image browser for xubuntu? would like something like acdsee
<vinnl> kromar, I suppose you could use Picasa, that's the only one I know of off the top of m yhead, but I don't really use them
<vinnl> kromar, you could browse around linuxappfinder.com
<kromar> i am browsing it but thought someone might know a nice app:D
<vinnl> Heh :P
<zoredache> gqview is available and originally started as a clone of a early version of acdsee
<kromar> hm how can i change the default browser so it doesent open firefox when i klick a link in the appfinder?
<TheSheep> kromar: right-click, select properties, select the program to use
<kromar> thx zoredache, will give it a try
<vinnl> kromar, I believe in the Settings Manager it's "Preferred Applications"
<vinnl> Yep, that's the one :)
<TheSheep> vinnl: that's only for browser, mail and terminal
<kromar> there is no "preffered Application" when right klicking on it:/
<zoredache> kromar: there is also a odly named package that may work called 'pornview'
<vinnl> TheSheep, he wanted browser :)
<vinnl> !info pornview
<ubottu> pornview (source: pornview): Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-9ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 228 kB, installed size 676 kB
<vinnl> omg :P
<TheSheep> a/me likes comix best
<TheSheep> !info comix
<ubottu> comix (source: comix): GTK Comic Book Viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.4-1.1 (intrepid), package size 229 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<nineteenfingers> zoredache - apparently XP was NOT cleanly shut down - tried shutting it down it once more before forcing and i've mounted it without trouble this time
<nineteenfingers> thanks for that command suggestion though - i've made a note for future reference
<kromar> why cant i paste a file in file:///usr/share/blender/scripts/ ?
<vinnl> kromar, because you, as a normal user, don't have permission to write there
<vinnl> I'm guessing you can also put the files in /home/kromar/.blender/scripts
<kromar> well in /home/user is no blender folder...
<vinnl> kromar, oh perhaps it's named diffently, let me do a quick Google search... What are you trying to do exactly?
<kromar> im trying to get my blender theme and settings from windows to linux
<vinnl> kromar, oh, nope, .blender/scripts is fine, you can create the folder yourself :)
<kromar> in the /home/kromar/ fodler?
<vinnl> If kromar is your username, then yes :)
<vinnl> kromar, look what I happened to stumble across just now: http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/04/8-image-viewers-for-ubuntu.html :)
<kromar> ohh just clicked on show hidden files and there already is a .blender:D think that was the problem after all^
<vinnl> Ah of course, I should've mentioned that, sorry
 * wtv thinks xfce 4 is the best for slow-pced
 * vinnl thinks fluxbox is probably better for the slowest ;-)
<vinnl> Or IceWM, or blackbox, or E17, or...
 * wtv has only been on gnome, kde and xfce
<tavasti> fvwm!
<vinnl> Or fvwm :P
<kromar> hm i cant copy the scripts to the blender folder as its only a shortcut to /usr/share/blender where i dont have privileges:/
<vinnl> Oh that's odd
<vinnl> I guess you can copy them there if you first run "gksudo thunar" from a terminal, but don't make a habit out of that, and close it immediately after you're done
<kromar> im gona ask in the blender channel, maybe someone knows how its done
<vinnl> Yeah do that :)
<nineteenfingers> right - a new poser for you... i'm running xubuntu 8.04.1 in "safe graphics mode"... i've mounted the NTFS partition successfully... I now need to copy a folder from the NTFS partition to a shared folder on an XP box over ethernet (i can di it via a router or maybe a direct cable between the two ethernet ports on the machines - not sure if i've got a crossover lying around though) - can anyone either help me with it or point me i
<nineteenfingers> n the right direction for the info i need?
<vinnl> No experience myself, but a point in the right direction would be "pyneighborhood" I guess...
<nineteenfingers> i don't suppose pyneighborhood is something that i can use/de right off the standard live disk is it?
<nineteenfingers> do*
<vinnl> You can install it there
<charlie-tca> can do sudo apt-get install pyneighborhood. It won't install to the hard drive, but to a tmp file
<nineteenfingers> hmm - gonna need to link this box up to the network to do that... i wonder if the cable is long enough to reach the router without relocating everything... (not holding my breath)
<bigzed> Does someone know how to change the keyboard layout for the whole system? I've changed the keyboard layout for xfce but gdm and dm-crypt are still configured for the old layout
<J_Litewski2> what would cause xorg to completely use the swap?
<zoredache> you might want to be careful if you do do that... Make sure that you will still be able to type your passwords for dm-crypt/gdm with the new layout before you change it (if you find the way)
<zoredache> J_Litewski2: insufficent memory?
<J_Litewski2> i got almost a Gig
<bigzed> I'm sure that I'm still able to type the password when the configuration is changed but how can I change it?
<J_Litewski2> anyways, thats what's been causing my startup troubles
<J_Litewski2> xorg, when starting up xfdesktop4, will use up all avalible memory and swap
<J_Litewski2> i seen it do it
<J_Litewski2> brb
<wahnfrieden> hi
<wahnfrieden> how can I boot into just a terminal
<wahnfrieden> without WM
<zoredache> wahnfrieden: temporarily or permanently?
<wahnfrieden> temporarily i suppose
<wahnfrieden> i'm not sure i need xfce
<wahnfrieden> but i might decide i want it back later
<zoredache> temporarily you could just boot into single user mode.  To permantently stop simply disable gdm from starting at boot
<J_Litewski2> is it safe to purge the xorg server and reinstall?
<charlie-tca> As far as I know. Have you tried first simply deleting /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ?
<J_Litewski2> i can't get that far into the boot to do that
<J_Litewski2> after xfce4-panel loads, then my HDD light lights up and I'm stuck
<charlie-tca> Boot into recovery mode, choose root from the menu, delete the file
<J_Litewski2> ah
<J_Litewski2> i'll try that
<zoredache> J_Litewski2: you might want to consider disabling gdm instead...
<charlie-tca> or try xfix from the same menu
<zoredache> if xfce4 is loading, then it doesn't sound like xorg is broke
<J_Litewski2> i did that already charlie
<J_Litewski2> zoredache, the pane; loads, but nothing else does
<zoredache> but you get to the login screen without problems?
<charlie-tca> You aren't using autologin, are you?
<J_Litewski2> i ran top while booting and saw that xorg was using 682m of swap and 652m of RAM
<zoredache> anyway, I think would remove /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm
<J_Litewski2> i am using autologin charlie
<charlie-tca> Try logging in manually?
<J_Litewski2> charlie-tca, how?
<charlie-tca> When the gdm login screen comes up, start typing. The timer will stop and you can enter your user name and password
<charlie-tca> You get 30 seconds to enter the information
<J_Litewski2> gdm screen?
<J_Litewski2> is that the boot screen?
<charlie-tca> The screen where you login
<J_Litewski2> i don't have that charile-tca
<charlie-tca> zoredache is right, then. Probably gdm is messed up
<J_Litewski2> it goes from the boot screen to the desktop
<zoredache> how did you enable autologin?
<J_Litewski2> in 7.10
<J_Litewski2> not sure, that was a while ago
<J_Litewski2> so, you want me to remove gdm?
<zoredache> I still think that an easy thing to try is disabling gdm, letting it boot, and once it is started see if doing a 'startxfce4' from a terminal does the same thing
<J_Litewski2> ok
<J_Litewski2> so rm /etc/rc2.d/s30gdm would disable gdm?
<zoredache> yes, you would need to prefice with sudo, if you aren't root
<J_Litewski2> i'm in the recovery kernel atm
<J_Litewski2> ok, i'll try that
<J_Litewski2> brb
<J_Litewski> alright, so far so good
<J_Litewski> i'm logged into tty1 (irssi) and tty2 (top)
<zoredache> so try running 'startxfce4' from another tty
<J_Litewski> allright
<J_Litewski> starting xfce4
<CloseYetFar> if it still does not work, go to your home dir and find .config and rename it too .config1 then try to run startxfce4 again
<charlie-tca> Did I see chew-it come in?
<charlie-tca> nm
<J_Litewski> i got a black screen with a mouse
<J_Litewski> nothing else worked
<wahnfrieden> anyone use xubuntu in virtualbox? I can't get the guest extensions to work, so I can click without the vm capturing the mouse
<J_Litewski> so could gmd be broken? or xorg?
<zoredache> just a thought, but try adding a new user 'sudo adduser blah' and logging in as that new user
<J_Litewski> ok
<charlie-tca> I use test xubuntu in VirtualBox daily. I haven't had a problem with guest extensions except in Jaunty
<J_Litewski> hopefully this works
<J_Litewski> it works
<J_Litewski> i logged in under my test user and i got a working desktop
<J_Litewski> so what does that mean?
<zoredache> ok, that is a good sign, that means something is screwed up in your account
<J_Litewski> thats good?
<J_Litewski> doesn't sound good to me :/
<J_Litewski> lol
<CloseYetFar> did you do this
<zoredache> 12:27:41 < CloseYetFar> if it still does not work, go to your home dir and find .config and rename it too .config1 then try to run startxfce4 again
<CloseYetFar> yea that
<CloseYetFar> and your .gdm if there is one
<zoredache> it is good, because it means you can probably fix it with just a little trial and error
<J_Litewski> ok
<J_Litewski> so where do i start
<CloseYetFar> or just copy them over from your working user
<zoredache> on your normal account rename .config to something else  (mv .config .config_old)
<J_Litewski> k
<J_Litewski> where is this config file at? /home/username?
<zoredache> under your home directory
<J_Litewski> i don't see one
<J_Litewski> i see a folder withmy username on it
<zoredache> do a 'cd ~' and then do a 'ls -al'  it should be there
<J_Litewski> ok
<zoredache> the important bit is the -a for ls which makes it show files that start with a .
<J_Litewski> for my broken account zoredache or my test account?
<zoredache> sorry?
<zoredache> you should rename the .config in your broken account.  That directory contains most of the xfce configuration
<J_Litewski> ok
<zoredache> since your test account worked, we shouldn't need to change that
<J_Litewski> how would i filter results?
<J_Litewski> i get 84 results from ls -al
<zoredache> you could run it through a pager by doing something like 'ls -al | less'
<J_Litewski> ok
<zoredache> or you could filter for something by using grep 'ls -al | grep config'
<J_Litewski> ok, i mv the .config file
<J_Litewski> should i try and log in?
<zoredache> after you have renamed that file try running 'startxfce4' as your normal account
<J_Litewski> ok
<J_Litewski> starting xfce4
<J_Litewski> i'm getting a bunch of GTK-Warnings
<J_Litewski> cannot open display 0:0
<zoredache> you stopped the xfce session you had open under your test account right?
<J_Litewski> yea
<J_Litewski> i logged out, then logged out of the tty
<zoredache> rm...
<J_Litewski> does it matter that i have a bunch of tty's open
<zoredache> it shouldn't, no
<J_Litewski> hmm...
<J_Litewski> brb
<J_Litewski> back
<J_Litewski> let me try again
<J_Litewski> i'm, getting an error
<zoredache> error?
<J_Litewski> another window manager is already running
<J_Litewski> then the GTK_Warning
<J_Litewski> and top is full of xfdesktop
<J_Litewski> i'm thinking something else is wrong
<zoredache> do an 'alt-f7' an double check that you don't have an xorg running.
<J_Litewski> well, my user is loading
<J_Litewski> slowly
<J_Litewski> there is a crud ton of xfdesktop's running
<CloseYetFar> just restart the computer to clear it all out
<J_Litewski> but they are always there
<J_Litewski> have been since last week
<zoredache> even after a restart?
<J_Litewski> and they start up when i start
<zoredache> so when you restarted, with gdm disabled, xfdesktop was still running?
<J_Litewski> only in my hackhalotwo user, not my test user
<J_Litewski> no
<J_Litewski> but there is at least 200 processes of xfdesktop running
<nineteenfingers> i've done "apt-get install pyneighborhood" in terminal on the xubuntu live disk, how do i now go about using pyneighborhood to connect to a windows share? i can't even find pyneighborhood on linux at the minute
<zoredache> so restart to clear them out, don't try doing a startxfce4 until you are back
<J_Litewski> ok
<J_Litewski> im logging off the account
<J_Litewski> i'm getting a bunch of fatal errors from xorg
<J_Litewski> Fatal IO Error 11
<zoredache> eh? I thought you said you didn't have any x running...
<J_Litewski> i logged off the session
<zoredache> just now, or a while ago?
<J_Litewski> top shows no open xfdesktop
<J_Litewski> just now
<J_Litewski> also, xfwm opens a bunch of processes
<zoredache> ok...  try a command like this 'chown username:username -R /home/username/' replace username with the username for your broken account
<J_Litewski> what does chown do?
<zoredache> changes ownership of the files
<zoredache> it is possible that if you did something with sudo, it left files in your home directory owned as root
<J_Litews1i> gha
<J_Litews1i> it decided to lock the keyboard
<J_Litews|> zoredache, what was the command i should use?
<zoredache> this 'chown username:username -R /home/username/' replace username with the username for your broken account
<J_Litews|> ok
<J_Litews|> what will that do exactly?
<zoredache> changes ownership of the files to your account
<vinnl> (Very wise of you asking :)
<J_Litews|> does this involve removing my account sometime in the future?
<zoredache> the chown doesn't do anything with removing your account
<vinnl> "chown" stands for "change ownership"
<J_Litews|> i know, but i'm thinking thats the only way to fix my account atm
<zoredache> if dont' care to much about figuring things out. you chould simply make a backup of your home directory, and delete/recreate your account
<J_Litews|> well, the config change did allow me to load my account
<loren> How do I get rid of a file that says permission denied
<J_Litews|> now, it's figuring out why it want's to run uber amounts of the same process
<vinnl> loren, which file?
<zoredache> loren: make sure nothing is using it, delete from a cli wth sudo rm filename
<J_Litews|> ok, changing ownership
<loren> loren Computer Backup Files 2009-02-27_08.29.27.350650.loren-desktop.ful
<loren> I'm using xubuntu how do I do it?
<J_Litews|> is the chown a sudo command?
<zoredache> yes, you'll need to put sudo in front of that, if you are having the problem I suspect
<vinnl> loren, heh, you used sbackup? ^.^
<loren> I think so?
<J_Litews|> should i sudo it zoredache?
<loren> I didn't like it
<vinnl> Yeah and now it creates backups for you that take up space :)
<vinnl> The command that zoredache mentioned should work. from a terminal: sudo rm <filename>
<loren> not any more I deleted the program itself
<loren> o-k I will try it I'm new to Irc chat thank you
<J_Litews|> zoredache, vinnl, chown didn't solve it
<J_Litews|> it's still opening a ton of the same processes
<J_Litewski> zoredache, what do you think the problem is?
<nineteenfingers> using the xubuntu 8.04.1 live disk, how can i search for files of a given type within a particular folder? GUI/file manager method preferred if possible
<vinnl> nineteenfingers, is Catfish already installed?
<nineteenfingers> vinnl - no
<nineteenfingers> just the standard stuff on the live disk (apparently catfish isn't one of them)
<vinnl> nineteenfingers, well, you could install that and use that :)
<vinnl> (It became one of them with 8.10 :)
<nineteenfingers> odd... appfinder didn't find it at all
<vinnl> nineteenfingers, you mean Add/Remove...?
<CombatWombat_nz> hi, at startup I get error message: notification area  "the tray manager lost selection"
<CombatWombat_nz> what causes this? nothing on google bar translations
<kromar> can i somehow force to install a version which is not in the add/remove application?
<nineteenfingers> vinnl - nah - not used add/remove yet - looked to see if catfish was installed using Application>Accessories>Appfinder - I'll get it with AddRemove now - today is my first time in any *buntu - i usually use suse but this gutless box i'm trying to fix doesn't like something about the suse KDE live disk i have - i'm liking xubuntu btw, just a bit unfamiliar with it
<vinnl> ^.^
<vinnl> Well, Appfinder only searches installed applications and apparently in 8.04 Catfish wasn't installed yet
<vinnl> kromar, if you have a .deb package :)
<nineteenfingers> possible to do "sudo apt-get install catfish"? add/remove is making this live desktop crawl
<nineteenfingers> or similar
<vinnl> nineteenfingers, yeah that'd do
<J_Litewski> that did it
<vinnl> But since you said "GUI/file manager method preferred if possible" :)
<kromar> vinnl: whats a .deb package?
<J_Litewski> how do i get rid of a user?
<vinnl> kromar, it's the files used by Xubuntu, Ubuntu and such to install applications... When you install something with, say, Add/Remove..., it downloads a .deb package and install that
<vinnl> Kind of like .exe's for Windows, but different :)
<kromar> vinnl: is it possible to do it with a tar.bz2?
<vinnl> kromar, well, you could, but I really wouldn't do it
<vinnl> kromar, which application/version are you looking for, exactly?
<kromar> vinnl: blender 2.48a, with the add/remove it installs 2.46
<vinnl> kromar, which version of Xubuntu are you using?
<nineteenfingers> vinnl - got catfish and using it now - thanks for that
<vinnl> nineteenfingers, yw :)
<kromar> vinnl: release 8.10 kernel 2.6.27-11
<vinnl> kromar, you can download a package for Ubuntu and Xubuntu here: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Blender :)
<vinnl> And you'll want this one specifically: http://www.getdeb.net/release/3467
<vinnl> (Unless you're using 64bit, which you'd know)
<kromar> i need the intrepid version right?
<vinnl> Yes
<J_Litewski> i fixed it :)
<vinnl> \o/
<J_Litewski> apparently, xfce4.6.0 has a tiny bug that doesn't clear the sessions cache
<vinnl> Report, report! ^.^
<J_Litewski> it's already a bug
<J_Litewski> thats where i found the fix
<nineteenfingers> vinnl - quick question - using catfish how do i search for all files with a given extension? if it makes a difference i'm searching in a folder on an ntfs partition i've mounted to /mnt
<CombatWombat_nz> J_Litewski: that's probably why I'm getting my error then
<vinnl> J_Litewski, ah great :)
<CombatWombat_nz> Launchpad bug number?
<vinnl> nineteenfingers, make sure you select the right folder to search in, then as search term you can do *.<extension>
<vinnl> nineteenfingers, also, you can select some common file types below the search field I believe
<kromar> vinnl: if i downloaded the file i just execute it or is there a specific way to install it?
<vinnl> kromar, just double-click it :)
<kromar> vinnl: do i need to remove the old version first?
<vinnl> kromar, no, it'll upgrade that
<kromar> ok thx
<vinnl> Well, I'm off to bed, good luck with everything :)
<kromar> vinnl: do you know how i can create a desktop link to blender?
<nineteenfingers> vinnl - in that case i've got an issue... i've done a bit of tweaking and it seems Catfish dislikes folder names that contain spaces... the drive i need to search is littered with spaces in folder names - any suggestions?
<remu> Hey everyone, I am just trying out xubuntu, and everything is going well so far, except my media keys, play, pause, mute, volume up and down, don't seem to be working in xubuntu, they worked fine in gnome. Any ideas?
<CrazyGir> what would I need to do to get ffs support in xubuntu?
<CrazyGir> (ffs is BSD's filesystem)
<ball> CrazyGir: I would just make an ext2 partition and copy your data from ffs to that on the BSD box
<nineteenfingers> hey folks i've got an issue... i've done a bit of tweaking and it seems Catfish dislikes folder names that contain spaces... the NTFS drive i need to search is littered with spaces in folder names - any suggestions on how to resolve this?
<CrazyGir> ball: openbsd is at home, ffd hd is here with me at work :)
<TheSheep> nineteenfingers: use find
<ball> CrazyGir: then you're doing it wrong
<TheSheep> nineteenfingers: and report a bug on catfish
<nineteenfingers> TheSheep - is it worth doing a bugrep considering i'm only using catfish from the Xubuntu live disk?
<TheSheep> the bugs the author doesn't know about won't be fixed
<HumbleWillis> I was wondering if someone might be able to help me fix a problem.  My FireFox keeps openingin FullScreen Mode.  How do I stop that?
<nineteenfingers> TheSheep - I mean more along the lines of is getting it to work with a live disk likely to feature on their to-do list? i'll happily report it if it's something they'd likely want to know about
<TheSheep> nineteenfingers: yes, it is important
<charlie-tca> nineteenfingers: let me know the bug number, too, please. I'll verify it with an installed version
<nineteenfingers> right - then I shall gather the info I can and bugrep away - any idea where the project's bugs are tracked? do they have their own website? (i only heard about the thing in here a few minutes ago :p)
<nineteenfingers> charlie-tca - I will do
<TheSheep> !bugs | nineteenfingers
<ubottu> nineteenfingers: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<TheSheep> we will let kalikiana know :)
<nineteenfingers> ah ok - nice and simple
<nineteenfingers> as it happens i crashed my live desktop... gonna have to set each bit up again to get the details for the bug report
<rocko> why is it that some times xubuntu logouts out when you leave your computer on?
<TheSheep> rocko: maybe your X crashes?
<TheSheep> rocko: check the logs\
<rocko> I see
<TheSheep> the ~/.xsessionerrors file
<TheSheep> probably
<CrazyGir> ball hah!
<nineteenfingers> charlie-tca - i've filed it as bug number 358060 - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/358060
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<nineteenfingers> don't think i could have included a shred more detail without going into the colour of my tower and the brand of shirt i'm wearing - haha
<charlie-tca> every little bit helps
<nineteenfingers> couldn't find any similar bugs before posting it
<charlie-tca> There are not very many filed on catfish
<nineteenfingers> generally no need for them i suppose - seems like a pretty sturdy bit of software at first glance
<nineteenfingers> is there a quick (and preferably easy) way to search for duplicate files within a folder on a mounted NTFS partition?
<BigMoopies> is there an actually worthy XMMS replacement ?
<BigMoopies> or is it possible to add winamp presets to a gui (client?) of xmms2
#xubuntu 2009-04-09
<nineteenfingers> hey folks, thought i'd ask this again before i head off... is there a quick (and preferably easy) way to search for duplicate files within a folder on a mounted NTFS partition?
<cody-somerville> nineteenfingers, yup
<cody-somerville> nineteenfingers, You could generate an md5sum for all the files and look for duplicates
<nineteenfingers> forgive my ignorance here - i've never done anything with md5sums before - but i've got 15.3 GB of files (18545 items) i need to compare - is doing that (creating the sums and looking for duplicates) an automatic procedure or something i'd have to do file by file?
<cody-somerville> nineteenfingers, Are all the files in a single directory?
<HazimG> is there an alternative to gsynaptics-mcs-plugin in xubuntu 9.04?
<cody-somerville> HazimG, what are you trying to do?
<HazimG> mostly just disable tapping, scrolling, that sort of thing
<nineteenfingers> cody-somerville many subdirectories of a single directory... all of the files are in sub-directories in a single directory i've called "BackupStuff" on an XP user's desktop (mounted to /mnt)
<cody-somerville> nineteenfingers, http://code.activestate.com/recipes/551777/ <-- seems like a great script here
<HazimG> weird
<HazimG> mostly just disable tapping and scrolling
<cody-somerville> nineteenfingers, It'll need some modification to be recursive though. I could help you with that.
<HazimG> I know I could do it via a synclient script, but I was wondering if there was a gui tool available / in the works
<cody-somerville> HazimG, hmm...
<cody-somerville> JPohlmann, Do you know?
<JPohlmann> Hm, no. There's no replacement for gsynaptics-mcs-plugin. But maybe there are other GTK+ tools for synaptics touch pads.
<nineteenfingers> sounds like a fun project - a couple of issues though... 1> my coding skills barely get past "hello world" and even that's not in Python. 2> i'm working on a live disk so not entirely sure how useful i'd be in the process of modifying it and 3> i was hoping for something pretty quick - this is all for a repair job i'm doing on someone's XP system - i can't say i fancy sinking much time into coding a script (or getting someone els
<nineteenfingers> e to do so) - i'm just trying to reduce the size of the backup i need to make (currently looking at about 6 hours to transfer everything to another machine - anything that wasn't very quick would be a false economy)
<HazimG> well there's gsynaptics, but it doesn't load the settings at the start of the session like gsynaptics-mcs-plugin did
<nineteenfingers> cody-somerville - that said... i probably would like a project like that if i had the time - it just seems kinda overkill for a single task i have to do today or tomorrow :p
<nineteenfingers> oh and i know 3 isn't a couple - haha
<cody-somerville> nineteenfingers, Making it recursive would probably only take me a few seconds
<HazimG> the plugin itself is only 2kb, and most of it is just #includes, so I believe it would be trivial to convert it from using mcs to xconf, but I'm not certain
<nineteenfingers> right - well there's still another issue to consider - might be a biggie - i'm using a live disk and the system is pretty gutless (only 256MB RAM) - even if I had a way to compile the code I don't think it'd be up t the job and would need doing again if the system crashed for any reason (it has a few times so far when i try to ask too much of it)
<nineteenfingers> sorry  don't think the hardware would be up to the job of compiling it... and would need to recompile every time if it crashed - my wording wasn't too clear first time
<nineteenfingers> maybe i'm wrong about the hardware though - i'm not exactly experienced with such matters
<cody-somerville> python is interpreted and not compiled
<cody-somerville> However, I do suspect the script will take a long time to complete based on the information you've provided - lots of data to look at.
<nineteenfingers> yea - just read the "Discussion" on the bottom of that page - it sounds like a great script - very useful when you need it - but likely to give this machine a pretty severe headache
<nineteenfingers> think i might just back up the whole 15.3 gig and move onto something a touch more productive like actually earning money (sometimes it sucks being the one in the family who can struggle away and fix a computer)
<nineteenfingers> hmm... if i'm on a machine with just 1 optical drive, running linux from a live cd, is it possible to burn a dvd under linux on that machine or can i not remove the linux live disk?
<nineteenfingers> probably gonna be quickest to just drop these files onto a few DVD-RWs
<cody-somerville> You can not remove the disk
<nineteenfingers> thought that might be the case
<cody-somerville> Although there are linux distributions can do that
<cody-somerville> Like recovery ones
<cody-somerville> But I dunno if burning would work
<HazimG> I use slax for that sort of thing
<HazimG> there's a toram option that loads the OS to ram so you can remove the disc
<HazimG> though I think knoppix and dsl have similar options
<nineteenfingers> hmm - might be worth a look - though for time (downloading an iso, burning it, booting to it, mounting the drive and finally burning the disks - it might actually work out quicker and easier to just do the 6 hour network transfer i'm trying to avoid
<cody-somerville> Might just be easier to buy a new hard drive :P
<nineteenfingers> HazimG - think i've got a DSL disk around here that might be good for that
<HazimG> the only thing is I don't know if dsl has python
<HazimG> you just need to mount a partition and burn it to a disc or do a network transfer is it?
<nineteenfingers> haha! yea - it would be FAR easier to get a new drive - i don't think the owner has the money for one though - and after this i'll have no use for another drive until mine dies on me
<HazimG> is it an ntfs partition or an ext2/3 partition?
<nineteenfingers> HazimG - need to get a 15.3GB folder off a hard drive in one machine so i can do a system recovery on it after one of its users riddled it with malware and rendered it unusable - ntfs partition
<HazimG> ah
<HazimG> yeah
<HazimG> you can build a slax image with ntfs-3g and that sort of thing
<HazimG> it has a web interface for adding your own packages to the image
<HazimG> do you need to transfer it to another windows machine?
<nineteenfingers> HazimG - I can either put it onto a shared folder i've got on another windows machine or put it onto DVDRWs - either way i don't mind as long as it needs minimal input from me and doesn't take eons to do... oh - and it all needs to come back the other way once i've straightened out the affected windowns machine too
<HazimG> well tbh, transferring it to another windows machine over SMB is going to be a pain on any live linux distro
<HazimG> perhaps we should take this to #xubuntu-offtopic since this isn't about xubuntu itself
<nineteenfingers> as it stands i'm now set up to make the transfer directly from machine to machine using xubuntu on the affected machine - probably gonna just get it going now and head to bed while it does its thing
<nineteenfingers> could do with some sleep anyway - multitasking when out like a light can only be a good thing :)
<HazimG> mmm
<HazimG> cody-somerville : xubuntu doesn't come with an ftp client, does it?
<cody-somerville> correct
<HazimG> because it would be way less of a pain to just set up a passworded ftp server on the target machine, mount the ntfs partition on the affected machine, and transfer everything over ftp (if it was over a LAN)
<nineteenfingers> it is over a LAN (affected machine ethernet to router... target machine wireless to router)
<HazimG> mmm
<HazimG> you'd need a livecd with an ftp client though
<nineteenfingers> could install a small ftp client (if there is such a thing) on affected machine though - i do have internet access through xubuntu on there now
<cody-somerville> You can install an ftp client once you boot the live filesystem
<nineteenfingers> no idea how to go about setting up ftp server on target though
<HazimG> there's plenty of "free" ftp servers for windows
<cody-somerville> I think SMB is probably the right answer.
<zoredache> why not start an ssh server on your livecd, and pull with winscp/filezilla?
<HazimG> mmm
<HazimG> does thunar-vfs support smb?
<cody-somerville> No
<HazimG> if thunar-vfs is what I'm thinking it is
<HazimG> you could always install pyneighborhood then
<HazimG> simple tool that lets you mount smb shares
<nineteenfingers> are any of these alternative approaches/suggestions likely to be any quicker than using pyneighbourhood to mount a share from the target machine and drag+dropping the directory from the affected NTFS partition to the target share?
<HazimG> nope
<HazimG> pyneighborhood would be quickest
<cody-somerville> nah
<cody-somerville> Use sambafs :P
<fdemocracy> hi guys. will be installing xubuntu on the netbook
<nineteenfingers> in that case i'm gonna go with that - i'd love to have a play with some of these alternatives but now i'm at the point of "if it works..."
<fdemocracy> im cheap.im poor and i hate paying for hardware and that is why i got a netbook
<cody-somerville> fdemocracy, :)
<nineteenfingers> cody-somerville - hahaha! if i had a clue how to use that command i might go that way - the ease pyneighborhood brings is right up my inexperienced alley
<cody-somerville> If you can get pyneighborhood to work for ya, w00t w00t
<minazo> xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386 comes with Perl 5.10 already installed doesn't it?
<cody-somerville> Correct
<minazo> Yeah, that was pretty cool and shocking. I was just trying out http://wubi-installer.org/ on my windows machine today and noticed that perl -v was 5.10. I am using a low spec machine now running CentOS, but that's just too cool not to try and replace my CentOS with it. It's fast as heck too. Thanks.
<cody-somerville> Why shocking?
<minazo> Why was it shocking? I didn't realize that the distro had 5.10 installed by default. Most of what I've installed lately, came with 5.8.8 and it's a headache having 2 seperate "perls" on a machine... then trying to use CPAN along with it..etc..etc...plus, it was faster that I thought...I haven't been a linux user for long...maybe a only a year...
 * cody-somerville nods.
<nineteenfingers> well - the transfer is underway (used pyneighborhood to a windows share, mounted the NTFS partition and drag-drop copied the huge folder across) might be quicker than i expected though - the copy dialog is dithering between 3 and 4 hours remaining as opposed to the 6 i thought it'd be from my earlier abandoned attempt
<nineteenfingers> lost a word there - "used pyneighborhood to MOUNT a windows share"
<nineteenfingers> and on that note - i'm off to get some sleep - goodnight all and thanks for your help and suggestions earlier - talk soon
<HazimG> good luck with the transfer
<nineteenfingers> cheers
<BigMoopies> Is it possible to actually share clipboards between virtualbox and the original OS?  I have it set to "directional" but it doesn't work.
<charlie-tca> BigMoopies: You need guest additions installed
<BigMoopies> charlie-tca, how do I install that ?
<charlie-tca> where did you get VirtualBox, website or repository?
<BigMoopies> website , latest version
<BigMoopies> or atleast 2.1.4
<BigMoopies> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian hardy non-free
<BigMoopies> in the apt/sources
<NTFS> STOP LEAVING YOUR COMPUTERS ON 24/7 YOU ARE CREATING OVER 1000kg OF C02 EMISSIONS A YEAR.
<BigMoopies> (is how I got it)
<BigMoopies> wow
<charlie-tca> I think they should be in /usr/share/virtualbox/
<charlie-tca> it is called VBoxGuestAdditions.iso
<BigMoopies> what do I do?
<NTFS> !ops NTFS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops NTFS
<BigMoopies> I see it
<NTFS> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> hmmm
<charlie-tca> What is it?
<NTFS> STOP LEAVING YOUR COMPUTERS ON 24/7 YOU ARE CREATING OVER 1000kg OF C02 EMISSIONS A YEAR.
<BigMoopies> "nls  rdesktop-vrdp-keymaps  rdesktop-vrdp.tar.gz  src  VBoxGuestAdditions.iso  VBoxSysInfo.sh"
<charlie-tca> cody-somerville: NTFS got kicked from #ubuntu+1 a minute ago
<cody-somerville> and now he is banned from Freenode :)
<BigMoopies> What do I do with the ISO ?
<charlie-tca> BigMoopies: you add it as a cd in the virtual machine, then go to /media/cdrom and look for the additions.linux file to run
<charlie-tca> Run it in a terminal window
<charlie-tca> in the VirtualBox machine
<BigMoopies> OK, so I need  to mount the ISO as the CD-ROM drive so Windows XP picks it up ?
<charlie-tca> Your virtualbox is in windows? then yes
<charlie-tca> and run the exe file
<mrwes> Ubuntu user here, using Xubuntu for the first time; I noticed the desktop icons for Network and Computer run Nautilus, but Places | Home run thunar -- why is that?
<charlie-tca> because Xfce does not use Nautilus
<charlie-tca> Nautilus and Thunar are both file managers.
<mrwes> yes I understand that
<BigMoopies> charlie-tca, So I can now unmount the ISO and put it back to normal CD-ROM drive now that the stuff is installed ?
<charlie-tca> yes, BigMoopies
<mrwes> I'm running Xfce now, and Nautilus runs when I open my cifs shares and/or Network icon
<BigMoopies> BTW: what is "passthrough" ?
<charlie-tca> Because thunar doesn't have them and doesn't know what to do with it.
<mrwes> ahh
<charlie-tca> BigMoopies: I use it to access cd's on the hardware drive.
<mrwes> so it's 'normal' aye?
<mrwes> heh
<BigMoopies> so should I allow it or keep it unchecked ?
<charlie-tca> It maeans it sees the cd without questioning the os the VBox runs in seeing the cd
<charlie-tca> Boy, did I screw that up
<BigMoopies> LOL.
<charlie-tca> It lets the VBox see the cd without the Xubuntu seeing it also
<charlie-tca> Without passthrough, when I put a cd in, both my desktop and VBox see it. With it, only VBox sees it when it is running.
<BigMoopies> charlie-tca, now that I installed the guest stuff, Windows' highest res is 800x600 , anyway to fix that ?
<BigMoopies> any way
<charlie-tca> run the guest additions again
<charlie-tca> I never ran windows in a VBox. But you should be able to raise resolution to match the normal desktop with it.
<charlie-tca> It is the only way I ever got 1400x900 in VBox
<charlie-tca> BigMoopies: have you looked at the manual yet? /usr/share/doc/virtualbox/UserManual.pdf
<BigMoopies> charlie-tca, for some reason I'm not able to slide it more than 800x600
<BigMoopies> with the new 'driver'
<charlie-tca> hmmm, "you may also open the Windows Device Manager and select "Update driver..."for
<charlie-tca> The VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<charlie-tca> Wonder if that needs to be run for windows?
<BigMoopies> "                                   you can resize the virtual machine’s window,
<BigMoopies> and the video resolution in the guest will be automatically adjusted (as if you
<BigMoopies> had manually entered an arbitrary resolution in the guest’s display settings).
<BigMoopies> For Linux and Solaris guests, the Xorg server version 1.3 or later is required for
<BigMoopies> "
<BigMoopies> gah
<BigMoopies> too many lines
<charlie-tca> So by adjusting the window size, it adjusts the resolution
<charlie-tca> Makes it fit the size of the window
<BigMoopies> yeah but it don't
<charlie-tca> Also, right-ctrl + L seems to adjust the size to full screen and back to a window
<BigMoopies> I just have it stuck at 800x600 in the middle of the screen
<charlie-tca> does the clipboard work?
<BigMoopies> yes
<charlie-tca> well....
<charlie-tca> Looks to me like windows just doesn't really listen
<charlie-tca> Let me look at the VBox forums
<BigMoopies> what in the world did seemless mode just do
<charlie-tca> seemless says run windows in a window, and use the linux desktop at the same time
<charlie-tca> and pass things back and forth, I think
<BigMoopies> now it's 1024x710 res.
<BigMoopies> with seemless
<charlie-tca> Stretch the window and see what it does
<charlie-tca> also, can ask in #vbox for help beyond me
<BigMoopies> it might be working now that I went in to seemless then to full screen
<BigMoopies> seemless , unseemless, full screen
<BigMoopies> rather
<BigMoopies> I'm shutting it down and trying it again to see
<BigMoopies> yeah now it resizes how it's supposed to to fit my real OS
<BigMoopies> kuhraaaaaazy.
<charlie-tca> so it is working?
<BigMoopies> Yes, magically
<charlie-tca> not so magic. You did it!
<BigMoopies> Yay!
<BigMoopies> now I just wonder if I need to install some anti-virus to slow the virtualbox down to a crawl
<BigMoopies> just like real windows
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I don't have windows. If it gets infected, you can delete the vbox drive to get rid of it. It is a file.
<BigMoopies> yeah, but I don't wanna redo all my mIRC scripts
<charlie-tca> but if you send emails from it, you can infect others
<charlie-tca> Think viruses, then
<charlie-tca> It is windows, after all
<charlie-tca> Anything that hits windows, hits windows in a virtual machine, too
<BigMoopies> yeah, that's why I stopped using windows in the first place.  I got tired of installing all that stuff  then it taking 3-5 mins to load up on restart
<BigMoopies> I wonder with the new virtualbox driver, would it be possible to run games just like real windows ?
<BigMoopies> giving virtualbox more video RAM that is
<charlie-tca> possible, I think. Might run slow, though
<charlie-tca> I do 4 installs at a time here, but it ties up my dsl real bad
<BigMoopies> that's what I thought.
<charlie-tca> Of course, I usually have one more hardware install running, and two systems I am using, too
<charlie-tca> kind of frustrating when daughter says her browser is slowww
<BigMoopies> I only have 425 MBs per any given 24 hours in daytime hours
<BigMoopies> then 1-6 AM is unlimited usage for my ISP
<charlie-tca> I pay a bunch, to have a full-time 7mbs connection
<BigMoopies> Wildblue doesn't have anything like that, that I am aware of.. And they are capped by month
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I got no caps, but it is not cheap, either
<BigMoopies> I pay $80 for Hughesnet
<BigMoopies> pro plus plan
<charlie-tca> $130 for quest
<BigMoopies> DSL is 2 miles up the road
<BigMoopies> along with cable
<BigMoopies> in the city limits
<charlie-tca> CableOne wanted about 1/2 of that, but they cap you if you download too much.
<charlie-tca> Bad deal when I test the ISO images daily
<charlie-tca> Maybe mine is cheap for what I get?
<BigMoopies> we have Suddenlink and AT&T DSL
<charlie-tca> I hear AT&T is not very good
<BigMoopies> ATT hasn't extended the DSL coverage south for us
<BigMoopies> It'd beat 15 KB/sec in daytime hours I bet.
<BigMoopies> and paying $80
<BigMoopies> and a cap..
<charlie-tca> It might. cap would probably stay, but it is higher, I think. speed should increase, though
<BigMoopies> Maybe Obama will fix it (yeah right)
<charlie-tca> hold your breath?
<charlie-tca> LOL
<charlie-tca> Can't convince AT&T to bring DSL down, huh?
<BigMoopies> no, or Suddenlink.  Even though we got Sat Internet and Sat TV all out here.
<BigMoopies> Suddenlink would be an obviously great competitor
<BigMoopies> idiots
<charlie-tca> Well, my brother could not get natural gas, even though it was at his neighbors, 25 feet away.
<charlie-tca> He was not within the company policy
<BigMoopies> LOL,.  We had to pay 1,200something to get BiCounty (like city water) ran to our house from about 200 feet.
<BigMoopies> Then we had to pay for a plumber to get it from the road to the house
<BigMoopies> (their meter )
<charlie-tca> Yeah, they got ya, coming and going
<BigMoopies> so if the neighbors down the road get it, we just saved them a bundle
<charlie-tca> Well, I gotta go. long day today.
<BigMoopies> from having to tap on to it from where it was to their house
<charlie-tca> That's true. Maybe get with them to get AT&T?
<kromar> do divx streams work with xubuntu?
<loren_> can someone help me to delete a file that keeps telling me permission denied it's a backup file I think from sbackup I tried sudo rm but I'm not good at command line commands in terminal how can I get rid of this file even though there is nothing in it and do I have to put sbackup back into my computer to get rid of the file?
<cody-somerville> loren_, Whats the path to the file?
<loren_> home/loren/Computer Backup Files/2009-02-27_08.29.27.350650.loren-desktop.ful
<loren_> do you need the drive letter?
<HazimG> sudo rm /home/loren/Computer\ Backup\ Files/2009-02-27_08.29.27.350650.loren-desktop.ful
<HazimG> should work
<loren_> I will try it
<homebrewcider> anybody had any luck printing on a cd in xubuntu?
<loren_> I get this loren@loren-desktop:~$ sudo rm /home/loren/Computer\ Backup\ Files/2009-02-27_08.29.27.350650.loren-desktop.ful
<loren_> [sudo] password for loren:
<loren_> rm: cannot remove `/home/loren/Computer Backup Files/2009-02-27_08.29.27.350650.loren-desktop.ful': Is a directory
<loren_> loren@loren-desktop:~$
<HazimG> ah
<cody-somerville> loren_, ah
<cody-somerville> You're attempting to delete a directory instead of a file.
<HazimG> it's just like it says, it's a directory
<cody-somerville> sudo rm -rf /home/loren/Computer\ Backup\ Files/2009-02-27_08.29.27.350650.loren-desktop.ful <-- should do the trick
<loren_> o-k I will try it
<cody-somerville> Be careful!
<loren_> It worked thank you very much I have tried for weeks to get rid of it thank you again
<loren_> I'm new to chat also:)
<loren_> thank you
<martinx73> hi
<martinx73> please i need help to install a web cam
<martinx73> lsusb
<martinx73> ID 093a:2472 Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<zoredache> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<zoredache> have you read those pages yet?
<martinx73> thanks, now reading
<J_Litewski> how do i reset the gdm?
<J_Litewski> since i removed it to fix my problem
<zoredache> J_Litewski: did you get it all fixed?
<J_Litewski> yea
<J_Litewski> it's running like new now
<J_Litewski> it was a tiny bug in xfce 4.6.0 that sometimes caused sessions not to delete
<zoredache> anyway, in a terminal first do this command 'cd /etc/rc2.d' then do this 'sudo ln -s ../init.d/gdm'
<J_Litewski> ok
<J_Litewski> thank you for all of your help zoredache
<J_Litewski> brb
<J_Litewski> that didn't work
<zoredache> did you get an error when you ran the command?
<J_Litewski> i wonder if my video card doesn't support dual display output
<J_Litewski> zoredache, no it ran fine, still didn't get a login screen though
<zoredache> try it this way then...  sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults 30 01
<fdemocracy> so xubuntu didnt install over the usb stick
<fdemocracy> im disappointed
<J_Litewski1> that was weird
<fdemocracy> "cant detect cdrom"
<J_Litewski1> who else is having problems with updating sources?
<fdemocracy> just you ;)
<J_Litewski1> huh
<J_Litewski1> that's really weird
 * J_Litewski1 smacks Charter Communications
<J_Litewski1> work!
<J_Litewski1> :P
<J_Litewski1> that did it
<fdemocracy> well at least you got it running
<J_Litewski1> lol
<fdemocracy> and i mean ubuntu
<J_Litewski1> i had it running for a while, it's just the curve balls that get you
<J_Litewski1> like the whole 'lets spawn 200 xfdesktop4's and overwork xorg to the point of near Hard Drive failure'
<J_Litewski1> what is wobbly windows?
<zoredache> it makes thinks act like jello when you move them around...
<J_Litewski1> but it don't work with xfwm4, do it?
<zoredache> not sure, I have never cared enough to try it
<zoredache> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<zoredache> I prefer to have my computer actually be using cpu cycles on actually doing useful things....
<J_Litewski1> yea
<J_Litewski1> just an ADD moment thing
<J_Litewski1> well, i'm off
<sketchykid> hello?
<sketchykid> quick question...ummm i'm kinda new to this linux thing, and my old thinkpad has a dvd-rom but for some reason i can't seem to play any of my dvd....anyone know why that is??
<sketchykid> okay i thought i had it there, if anyone here can help me i'm all ears...or eyes i guess lol
<sketchykid> S.O.S My dvd-rom won't play my dvd's S.O.S!!
<sketchykid> do i need a different program maybe???...right now all i have is Totem
<cody-somerville> !dvd | sketchykid
<ubottu> sketchykid: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ecnerifed> Hi all, I need to set up a few workstations with nothing but firefox and the abilty to lock with a login screen that authenticates with an ms active directory server, what would be the best way to go about this?
<xsteadfastx> where can i change the timezone?
<xsteadfastx> im in germany right now and i goes one hour forward
<cody-somerville> Applications > System > Date & Time
<xsteadfastx> there i set my time to europe/berlin
<xsteadfastx> but its still one hour forward
<cody-somerville> To make it automatically update your time, you need to enable the ntp server sync
<xsteadfastx> it is ntp
<xsteadfastx> and the ntp server is right
<cody-somerville> Then just wait for it to update :)
<xsteadfastx> it shows CEST for germany. it should be GMT+1
<roman> hello everyone. is there a way to keep the menu structure in xfce 4.6? i've understood that i have to change the .desktop, .menu and .directory files by hand (e.g. to open up a new category), but when these packages are updated, the .desktop files of them revert back to normal, making it quite impossible to retain a certain menu state. how can i prohibit this?
<roman> sorry to flood, but is there a way to keep the menu structure in xfce 4.6? i've understood that i have to change the .desktop, .menu and .directory files by hand (e.g. to open up a new category), but when these packages are updated, the .desktop files of them revert back to normal, making it quite impossible to retain a certain menu state. how can i prohibit this?
<TheSheep> modify the local copies in your ~/.config
<roman> well... now that's an easy solution :) you mean that i should place the altered copies inside .local/share/applications ? because i can't find a suitable folder inside /.config
<TheSheep> yeah, for .desktop files
<TheSheep> you can also alter the rules that govern categories in .config/menu
<wtv> desktop icons disappeared and wallpaper turned black suddenly in xfce 4. any ideas?
<wtv> i tried restarting but again i get iconless black desktop. i see all the panels though
<cody-somerville> wtv, press alt + f2, and type xfdesktop4
<roman> @ TheSheep: I don't understand your last solution... my guess would be to create .local/share/desktop-directories and copy the categories there
<roman> i don't understand because i have no ./config/menu :)
<wtv> cody-somerville: it says the file doesn't exist
<cody-somerville> oops
<cody-somerville> just xfdesktop
<wtv> cody-somerville: it worked! but will it work everytime on start up?
<cody-somerville> wtv, if you save your session on logout, yup
<wtv> cody-somerville: can i make it so that it starts autmatically when starting a session?
<wtv> without having saved it before. i know how to do it in gnome but I'm new to xfce
<cody-somerville> I don't know if you want that. It might start the desktop again, not sure.
<wtv> cody-somerville: k. but thanks ^ ^
<l403> hello
<l403> I after failing  to make a bootable USB I just blindly followed this tutorial http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-xubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/#more-408
<l403> everything seemed to be fine but all i ended up with is ash :/
<l403> ah, nm, sry
<l403> minimal 384 Meg, I dont have :/
<Pres-Gas> Hey all!
<cody-somerville> Heya
<Pres-Gas> I am really disapointed that I have not been able to test for this beta.
<cody-somerville> : (
 * Pres-Gas submits self to cody-somerville for appropriate reparations  :P
<Pres-Gas> I have a class I am teaching...but after it is over...I will be able to dive in more...after next week w00t!
<cody-somerville> :]
<|nineteenfingers> hey folks - i'm struggling a bit here... i tried to use catfish for this but that's just ended in a bug report so i'm trying to do it with "find" via terminal... i need to search the NTFS partition i have mounted at /mnt for all files with a given extension... some folder names contain spaces (Documents and Settings for example) but i can't seem to get the comman right - anyone able to help or suggest an alternative to catfish w
<|nineteenfingers> hich will do the job in a gui?
<|nineteenfingers> sorry. that should read "can't get the command right"
<TheSheep> |nineteenfingers: find /mnt -name '*.ext'
<|nineteenfingers> TheSheep, need the ' around *.ext?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> especially if you have any .ext files in the current dir
<|nineteenfingers> and that'll search all the subdirs will it?
<TheSheep> yes
<|nineteenfingers> great - just what i needed - i couldn't wrap my head around it at all - i think i just don't learn well from man pages
<TheSheep> find is horribly complicated
<TheSheep> but it can do almost anything
<|nineteenfingers> while i think on... when a command is running that's taking a long time (as searching an entire hard drive will) - is there a quick way to cancel it?
<ablomen> ctrl+c
<|nineteenfingers> yea - the man is pretty large
<|nineteenfingers> cheers ablomen
<|nineteenfingers> TheSheep - you've got me thinking now - "can do almost anything" - how about getting it to list every directory that contains a particular extension rather than listing all files with the extension?
<|nineteenfingers> or is that asking a bit much?
<TheSheep> |nineteenfingers: it's doable, but I can't tell you the command without some research in the documentation -- and I'm too lazy :)
<|nineteenfingers> haha - i don't blame you there :p
<TheSheep> you can add | grep 'word'  to only list lines that contain the specified word
<|nineteenfingers> i mean - "how could you! you *buntu types are supposed to be really helpful!" - haha
<TheSheep> or grep -v 'word' to skip lines that contain it
<ablomen> find ./Temp -name "*.jpg" | perl -e "while(<STDIN>){ print s/[a-z|A-Z|-|_]*\.jpg//$_; print $_ }" | sort | uniq
<ablomen> sort of anyway ;)
<ricochet> hey guys i need some help with some stuff, i put 9.04 on my dell mini and it runs great however i need some help with some tweaks
<ricochet> i am new at linux so please take it slow
<ricochet> ok so first how do i disable touchpad tapping and scrolling?
<ricochet> anyone?
<ricochet> touchpad scrolling and tapping.. how do i get rid of it?
<zombor> can anyone help me out? i just ran a system update and now my system won't boot, it sits there and says "GRUB " but never shows the boot menu
<TheSheep> zombor: boot from livecd, and select the recovery mode
<TheSheep> zombor: can't remember the exact name of the option
<zombor> TheSheep: thanks, someone also suggested this
<zombor> http://microdotsagamedev.wordpress.com/2007/06/08/repair-your-grub-loader/
<TheSheep> yeah, that's what the menu-based recovery mode does
<TheSheep> just automated
<zombor> ah, ok
<zombor> ill try that first then
<nineteenfingers> flippin connection is all over the place
<nineteenfingers> aaargh!
<nineteenfingers> ablomen... in that find command you sent earler you had "while (<STDIN>)" - is it to be written like that or am I meant to put something else in place of <STDIN>?
<TheSheep> it's like that
<TheSheep> or you can use <>
<TheSheep> that's perl's syntax for file handles
<nineteenfingers> so just type it as written?
<TheSheep> there are some mistakes in it
<TheSheep> like, you need to double the \'s
<nineteenfingers> just the backslash needs doubling or all the slashes too?
<TheSheep> just backslash
<nineteenfingers> well, the hard drive is crunching away, so it's doing SOMETHING - nothing coming up in terminal as yet though - we'll see what happens
<TheSheep> perl is a little overkill for it
<TheSheep> but should work
<nineteenfingers> hmm - it's done something... it seems it's listed each directory that contains a .jpg and with each entry all the jpgs in that directory but missed the .jpg off the end - i need it to just give each directory path once and nothing more
<nineteenfingers> it's a start though
<nineteenfingers> all this because my aunt thinks there *might* be some pictures of her late father on the drive - as much as I agree that important stuff should be backed up - i don't have the heart to carry on with fixing this thing before i've made sure there aren't
<ablomen> nineteenfingers, find ./Temp -name "*.jpg" | perl -e "while(<STDIN>){ print s/[a-z|A-Z|0-9|\-|_|\.]*\.jpg//$_; print $_ }" | sort | uniq
<ablomen> that should do it
<jurism> what's wrong if I can not reboot system?  reboot works only by pressing reset button on PC case. shutdown command works fine but reboot stops processes (as usual, I have Ubuntu server 8.04LTS + xfce) and after stopping processes monitor shows xubuntu logo and loading abr stops and freezes computer. I can not find anything in /var/log/syslog or dmesg...
<ablomen> and now i have to go :0
<ablomen> *:)
<ablomen> bye
<Ruadh> Hi
<nineteenfingers> thanks ablomen :)
<Ruadh> Hi Slonkie. How's things?
<nineteenfingers> to ablomen or anyone lese (you might know TheSheep) - that command starts with "find ./Temp" - am I right in thinking I should be replacing that with /mnt if i'm searching the NTFS partition i've mounted to there?
<nineteenfingers> else*
<TheSheep> yes
<nineteenfingers> and it should definitely be   *\\.jpg and not *\.jpg   yea?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> and \\-
<nineteenfingers> ah - didn't spot that one - cheers
<nineteenfingers> and \\. by the looks of it
<charlie-tca> jurism: sounds like power manager is involved. Anything in ~/.xsessions-error log?
<nineteenfingers> TheSheep - your simple find command earlier had '.EXT' - ablomen's has ".EXT" - are the two interchangable or does it matter which I use?
<jurism> SOrry, I am now on WIndowsXP, I have turned off CPU power manager on startup...
<jurism> I will check ~/.xsessions-error log as soon as I can
<TheSheep> nineteenfingers: you should use single quotes in that case
<nineteenfingers> i'm tempted to ask when i would use double quotes, but to be honest i feel somewhat out of my depth already - the answer might drown me completely! haha
<BigMoopies> What day is Jaunty set for ?
<TheSheep> !schedule | BigMoopies
<ubottu> BigMoopies: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<TheSheep> nineteenfingers: the difference between double quotes and single quotes is simply that in single quotes * is treated as * literally, and is not expanded to a list of files that match the pattern in the current directory
<charlie-tca> Well, actually, April 23
<TheSheep> nineteenfingers: nots sure if that's helpful
<BigMoopies> well those websites tell me nothing
<BigMoopies> charlie-tca, OK
<charlie-tca> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
 * charlie-tca can't remember it
<TheSheep> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<BigMoopies> I'm guessing it wont be worth going Hardy -> Intrepid -> Jaunty
<BigMoopies> But rather just waiting on the next LTS
<BigMoopies> Less there is some kind of big bad super speed up or something new worth using ?
<cody-somerville> Jaunty has Xfce 4.6
<cody-somerville> It is *so* worth upgrading to Jaunty
<BigMoopies> Intrepid was shot
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: does it have menu editor? ;)
<cody-somerville> Umm
 * cody-somerville waves his hand, "These are not the droids you are looking for."
<BigMoopies> cody-somerville, What's the big bad booty daddy difference in 4.whatever and 4.6 ?
<BigMoopies> 4.4.2
<BigMoopies> I think
<cody-somerville> BigMoopies, http://www.xfce.org/about/tour
<TheSheep> BigMoopies: rubberband selections on the desktop
<BigMoopies> rubber who ?
<BigMoopies> The sound mixer looks like a proper sound mixer too
<TheSheep> it's unusable without a scrollwheel, actually
<BigMoopies> I guess I'll have to try out Jaunty.
<BigMoopies> I can always just load it up LIVE
<BigMoopies> to see if it blows my hardware apart like Intrepid
<jurism> charlie-tca: yes, I found one error in /home/myusername/.xsession-errors: gnome-system-monitor fatal IO error 11 resource temporary unavailable I had warning about SElinux was found but not enabled
<BigMoopies> I still don't see Thunar being able to view the 'network' (samba, etc)
<cody-somerville> Thats coming in 4.8
<cody-somerville> But there is a tool now in Xubuntu to do it
<charlie-tca> jurism: that should not be it
<charlie-tca> Should still be able to restart
<jurism> I don't think it is xfce/x-server problem because I manually start it when I want with sudo gdm...
<jurism> reboot works if I enter safe mode...
<J_P> hi all
<J_P> People, why 8.10 don't have package mozilla-firefox-locale-pt-br ?
<TheSheep> it doesn't have mozilla-firefox-locale-pt either
<charlie-tca> jurism: are you restarting just the desktop? does a full system restart work?
<TheSheep> J_P: it doesn't have any firefox locale packages
<J_P> TheSheep: the old ubuntu has
<J_P> old versions
<jurism> I restart full system with command reboot but system hangs up with this command and do not restart. if I enter in safe mode (choosen from GRUB menu), "reboot" command works fine. when I start PC in safe mode between apache2 start and running local boot scripts I have: setting advenced power managment level to0xfe (254)
<brandonban6> hi, anyone use an online backup service with linux?
<chewit> you could try DropBox
<zoredache> jungledisk claims to have a linux client
<zoredache> I haven't tried it yet
<brandonban6> thanks guys I'll look those up
<jurism> Is there any place where can I get .deb package with newer linux kernel than it is available in synaptic (apt-get)? Thank You! Can I install kernel which is for Ubuntu 8.10 not Ubuntu 8.04LTS?
<TheSheep> you can compile your own
<Aqua21> i need help
<Aqua21> please
<zoredache> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Aqua21> How can I hear my music by phones in Xubuntu?
<Aqua21> they don't work
<zoredache> do speakers work if you plug them in?
<Aqua21> only pc spakers work
<Slonkie> tried looking in the mixer if it's muted?
<Aqua21> nothing that I plug there works
<Aqua21> How do I do that Slonkie?
<Slonkie> what version are you using?
<Aqua21> 9.04
<Slonkie> in your tray isen't there an mixer icon?
<Slonkie> Maybe i added mine manually. You can do that by right click > Add New Item > Mixer
<Aqua21> they are all ok I think
<Aqua21> but I still don't hear any sound... Sound goes through notbeook speakers
<Slonkie> okay
<Slonkie> Sorry i don't know then
<Aqua21> :(
<SiDi> What's up ?
<SiDi> Laptop + headset sound problem ?
<Aqua21> yes
<Aqua21> sound comes through the notebook speakers, instead my headset
<SiDi> What's the model ?
<Aqua21> i have a VAIO VGN-FZ11S
<Aqua21> don't know the sound card model
<SiDi> also, type the following commands and pastebin them :
<SiDi> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec\#* | grep Codec
<SiDi> lspci | grep -i audio
<Aqua21> but in Windows, it's ok
<SiDi> It's an ALSA driver configuration problem
<Aqua21> ok..
<SiDi> its configured generically, there are some adjustments we can do
<SiDi> and on most laptops it works
<Aqua21> Codec: SigmaTel STAC9872AK
<Aqua21> Codec: Conexant ID 2c06
<Aqua21> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<SiDi> Okey, as expected :)
<SiDi> just a second
<Aqua21> :D
<SiDi> check for the file : /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<SiDi> if you have it we're going to edit it, either we're going to setup a few more things before
<Slonkie> is it the codec "Conexant ID 2x06" which is the problem, SiDi ?
<Aqua21> i have it
<SiDi> Slonkie: no, it's just that hda intels need some adjustment
<Aqua21> how do I edit it?
<Aqua21> what do I do now?
<SiDi> gksu mousepad /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<SiDi> and you'll add at its end
<SiDi> options snd-hda-intel model=vaio
<SiDi> Then, reload the kernel module (i don't know how, so i usually just reboot my whole PC instead... *proud*)
<SiDi> It should hopefully make the volume higher and fix that problem with the headset
<SiDi> if it doesn't, we'll try another thing, and if this other thing doesn't work, blame alsa (AND sony !)
<Slonkie> Can you see if the mine is correct? http://pastebin.com/m5db84de5
<Slonkie> I am having somehow the same problem
<SiDi> Slonkie: "any" is correct ;p the commands are just to check that they have the same ALC version than those on ubuntu-fr.org's doc's list of alsa models
<SiDi> Slonkie: what laptop do you have ?
<Slonkie> Acer Aspire 4530
<SiDi> ouch
<SiDi> an acer.. :D
<Slonkie> pff it works great :P
<Aqua21> cya
<Aqua21> :D
<SiDi> It's not in the almighty list
<SiDi> so we're gonna experiment if you don't mind
<Slonkie> nah don't if it's too much work.. my digital output for phones works.. just not the analog one
<Slonkie> I'm fine with the digital, just wanted to see if it was an easy job to fix
<SiDi> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/audio_intel_hda google translate this into english
<SiDi> well, we need to find the good model
<SiDi> the one that fits your sound chipset
<wtv> is compiz available for xfce?
<TheSheep> yes
<wtv> which package?
<TheSheep> you have to install it and configure yourself though
<SiDi> compiz
<SiDi> :D
<SiDi> you may want to install compizconfig-settings-manager too
<SiDi> and then configure the window manager to xfwm instead of metacity
<TheSheep> SiDi: you can do it?
<SiDi> Yeh
<SiDi> it's lost in the options
<SiDi> you can give compiz the path to the window manager to use
<TheSheep> I thought that compiz is a window manager itself, only takes decorator from metacity...
<SiDi> (i never *tried* with xfwm, though)
<SiDi> hmm
<SiDi> you might be right
<SiDi> may, even :P
<wtv> SiDi: how do i do that? configuring it to xfwm
<wtv> in the window decorations?
<SiDi> Yeh
<SiDi> if it doesnt work, i don't know what to do then :)
<wtv> this command is there already   /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<SiDi> try to replace it with /usr/bin/xfwm4, and restart compiz
<SiDi> (save any document before
<SiDi> and close any critical app)
<SiDi> (because you might (may (will)) have to reboot your whole session incase (it will !! meh) it fails)
<SiDi> I feel optimistic today.
<Aqua21> baaack!
<SiDi> Welcome back
<Aqua21> THAAANK you SiDi
<SiDi> How is the headset going on ?
<Aqua21> it worked!
<SiDi> :)
<Aqua21> you're a genius
<SiDi> Well, i'm not, sorry :p
<SiDi> the french locoteam's doc writers are, though ;D
<Aqua21> lool
<Aqua21> yeah, but u were very helpful
<SiDi> well, that's what i'm here for ^.^ hopefully i dont always fail
<Aqua21> well have to go now! Thank u a lot
<Aqua21> bye there
<SiDi> see you
<SiDi> damn, i've got an email to send to one of my teachers
<SiDi> and i just noticed, i dont know who is the teacher
<klemmer19> hello all - wondering if anyone might know anything about the VIA VT8237 SATA Controller - and its lack of support with 8.10
<MTec007> hello. i am trying to ifgure out how to use vim and an editor and i have read the man pages  but i cannot figure out the basics like saving etc, can some one help me?
<MTec007> s/and/as
<MTec007> i would really appricate the help, guys
<TheSheep> MTec007: try the 'vimtutor' command
<MTec007> okay
<SiDi> klemmer19: i don't :P
<SiDi> MTec007: vim has a few different modes, you can switch modes with the key 'insert' (and with esc too, i believe)
<SiDi> saving is ":w" , quitting ":q"
<SiDi> and you can only write in "insertion" mode
<TheSheep> it's all in the tutorial
<klemmer19> SiDi: I have tried reading about it quite a bit and it seems VIA has a walkthrough for how to make it work in 7.04... not sure if I could use this with 8.10 though
<MTec007> SiDi: how do i run those save and quit commands?
<SiDi> klemmer19: me neither. i only buy nvidia :D
<klemmer19> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=45&CatID=3270&SubCatID=143
<SiDi> MTec007: check the tutorial, they'll explain better than me ;P
<MTec007> and vimtutor is blank, nothing to read
<SiDi> man vim ?
<MTec007> didnt explain the saveing and quit etc stuff?
<TheSheep> that's very strange, it works for me
<MTec007> im very new to linux i should mention that
<SiDi> Ok, vim's man doesnt say anything about commands
<SiDi> well, vim is really a weird editor, MTec007 :) and i wont mention emacs
<TheSheep> MTec007: try:  LANG=C && vimtutor
<SiDi> if you need a basic and easy to use command line editor, i recommand nano
<MTec007> how to i exit vimtutor? lol
<SiDi> vim and emacs are more for devs, or for everyday use, because they have a lot of tools that, once you know how to use them, make you gain time
<SiDi> with esc or Q. either, try Ctrl+Z or +D or +C
<MTec007> Q ! thats what i needed to find out lol
<MTec007> i tried q but nothing happed
<SiDi> Why do you want to use vim, btw ?
<MTec007> i need an editor for my website
<TheSheep> try installing mc and using mcedit
<MTec007> that a GUI?
<SiDi> erm.. :P vim is more for the sysadmins who're hacking through ssh, or for the guys who just broke their xorg.conf and don't have any desktop environment anymore
<TheSheep> you remember Norton Commander? it's similar to its editor
 * SiDi uses gedit :p
<MTec007> i have gedit
<MTec007> so its better not to use vim as a editor on a regular basis?
<MTec007> or is that preference?
<TheSheep> it's fine
<TheSheep> it just needs some learning
<SiDi> It's preference, honnestly
<SiDi> Well, yeh. Vim needs some practice, and emacs needs a lot of practice :p
<TheSheep> the more you put in, the more you get out
<TheSheep> personally I can't use an editor that doesn't have easy access to regexps
<SiDi> Oh btw, if there are non-english speaking people around, almost every locoteam is late on xubuntu-docs translation :p
<MTec007> i really appriciate the help guys i dont want to return to windows but i need to get past this learning curve
<TheSheep> SiDi: Polish
<SiDi> only the swedish teams owned it
<SiDi> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/xubuntu-docs/+pots/musicvideophotos
<TheSheep> MTec007: vim has a very steep learning curve
<TheSheep> MTec007: using gedit or mouspad is easier
<MTec007> ok
<Slonkie> what's a "locoteam" SiDi ?
<SiDi> a local team
<Slonkie> hm cool
<TheSheep> a team that makes localisations -- that is, translates stuff
<SiDi> You should try to help them on translations. I didn't notice but there actually is a lot of work
<Slonkie> so is there a danish locoteam ?
<SiDi> and organises local events, writes the local doc, manages the website / forum
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> There are locoteams for almost everywhere.
<MTec007> you guys have any explicit advice for me to avoid breaking things?
<MTec007> like dont type: blah... or something
<SiDi> Use gedit. and do proper xhtml1.1 with css2.1, and screw ie6
<Slonkie> Physically or virtually breaking? :D
<SiDi> (sc*** is a bad word, hope noone noticed i typed it :o=
<MTec007> ie6 is for windows newbs
<Slonkie> physical/virtual
<MTec007> i always use valid html css
<MTec007> xhtml*
<SiDi> good :) you belong to the 5% that care about the semantics of "quality" then ;p
<MTec007> Slonkie: either?
<Slonkie> lol :P
<knome> i site can be valid even if it supported ie6.
<MTec007> i tend to get nosey and mess with settings and files i shouldnt or have no reason to mess with
<MTec007> thats why i asked
<SiDi> knome: yeh, it can, with a few hacks for the 3px width bugs and other merry stuff ;P
<knome> SiDi, imho it doesn't really matter if you don't get the *exact* same layout/visual look with ie6 (or any other *old* browser) as long as you can say it is not broken for any browser
<knome> SiDi, using ie conditional comments is not bad. they are good if your layout would break ie6 otherwise. with them you can also serve a stripped-down version for ie.
<MTec007> knome: if exact is what your looking for print it out and make visitors fill out a form and postal mail it to them.
<knome> MTec007, you can have a print stylesheet which will be, if done right, very different from the css for screens
<SiDi> knome: i totally agree and that's what i used to do
<SiDi> knome: though, i'll now completely give ie6 up, to force people to move on (they're 15% now, i prefer making more efforts for the 10% who don't wanna hear of js/flash and the 2/3% that use lynx or similar browsers)
<SiDi> (btw, no browser supports print medias correctly... especially those other than gecko-based browsers ;p)
<knome> SiDi, i know, but that's also a decision to do to get more standards-supporting browsers
<knome> SiDi, and people are used to shitty prints anyway
<SiDi> Yeh
<SiDi> they expect that stupid heavy js function
<SiDi> or they dont dare printing
<SiDi> my websites have always been very sexy when printed !
<Slor> Is the advice for "Automatic Keyring" at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager still valid?  I'd like to not have to put in a password each boot for my wireless, especially since the machine is set to auto-log me in.
<Slor> Once person noted that is caused issues, so I wasn't sure if there's an officially recommended method now
<Slor> oh, but I bet Xunbuntu doesn't have this same issue - I should see the #unbuntu channel
<SiDi> having a look
<boottime> stupid newbie question:  I need to enable a wireless card on my system, but don
<Slor> Found a number of other, yet still a few years old, refs - like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281
<boottime> 't have a System -> Administration option, where networking would be in normal ubuntu
<SiDi> Slor: its not uptodate imo
<SiDi> Slor: i never have to type my password
<SiDi> there is an app that keeps the system passwords for you
<SiDi> seahorse if i remember
<SiDi> it also keeps nm's wireless passwords
<Slor> hmmm
<SiDi> boottime: Applications -> System
<SiDi> or Applications -> parameters
<boottime> SiDi, I don't have a "Networking" under that system menu though
<SiDi> boottime: for the network stuff, i think you can right click the networkmanager's tray icon, and go to 'edit connections'
<boottime> well, that was painfully simple.  The mouse-over text is 'Wired network connection' so I wrongly assumed it didn't handle wireless.  Thank you SiDi
<SiDi> you're welcome
<Slor> how do I set that up SiDi?  Does seahorse automatically take over the keyring somehow?
<SiDi> Its meant to
<SiDi> but you can edit the preferences, check applications -> system -> i don't remember
<SiDi> It's about keyring, you should find it easily :p
<Slor> ok
<SiDi> coming back later
<SiDi> see you people
<Slonkie> Is there any way to "scan" the local network i'm on to find a computer local ip?
<TheSheep> Slonkie: arpscan
<Slonkie> Is that an application TheSheep ? tried typing arpscan in terminal, dident work, tried searching for it, nothing..
<TheSheep> !info arpscan
<ubottu> Package arpscan does not exist in intrepid
<TheSheep> hmm
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get install arp-scan
<TheSheep> !info arp-scan
<ubottu> arp-scan (source: arp-scan): arp scanning and fingerprinting tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6-2 (intrepid), package size 177 kB, installed size 528 kB
<Slonkie> pcap_lookupdev: no suitable device found
<Slonkie> when i type "arp-scan" in terminal
<zoredache> you'll need the sudo
<Slonkie> Thanks
<ricochet> hey guys i need some help with making some keyboard shortcuts
<ricochet> i am a noob so please take it slow
<knome> what is it that you are trying to achieve?
<ricochet> well, when i had ubuntu 8.04 cntrl - delete would open my terminal
<knome> right
<Slonkie> Applications > Settings > Keyboard > Applications Shortcuts
<ricochet> cntrl right arrow would cycle through windows and left arrow would show me the desktop
<ricochet> Slonkie: i do that but everytime i try to add one it doesnt do it
<Slonkie> ehm mine worked when i added them
<ricochet> ok so i go to the keyboard short cut tab.. i click add.. i scroll down to xfce4-terminal then i click add.. then i click OK
<ricochet> then it doesnt show up
<ricochet> ah! hahaha i am an idiot.. the window kept on hiding behind the original window.. so i didnt know it was there
<ricochet> sorry.. noob.
<MTec007> how do i fix this? trying to run apt-get E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Slonkie> heh no worries
<Slonkie> sudo apt-get MTec007 ?
<MTec007> i did
<ricochet> Slonkie: you wouldnt happen to know which one of these things i select to cycle through the open windows do you? or show the desktop?
<Slonkie> 2 secs
<MTec007> i dont think the last apt-get close properly it had a issue
<ricochet> Slonkie: thanks man
<Slonkie> hmm i can't seem to find it, i tought i would be able to see the shortcut for alt+shift but i can't
<ricochet> hmmm does anyone know?
<Slonkie> MTec007 try reading this link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-lock-varlibdpkglock-open-11-resource-temporarily-unavailable-error.html
<ricochet> does anyone know how i can make the keyboard shortcut to switch between open windows.. like what alt-tab does?
<ricochet> except make it a different shortcut
<lukinfore> ricochet, alt-tab is determined in xfwm4 settings afaik
<lukinfore> so change it there
<ricochet> woah.. im a noob how do i do that?
<lukinfore> settings/window manager?
<lukinfore> or similar
<ricochet> beautiful
<ricochet> thanks man
<lukinfore> xfwm4-settings for 4.6
<lukinfore> oh
<lukinfore> np]
<ricochet> oh also.. sometimes the windows are too big for the screen... is there a way i can change that?
<ricochet> or stop that from happening?
<ricochet> anyone?
<ricochet> can anyone help me out with some of my windows going below the bottom bar and me not being able to see them?
<ricochet> is anyone in here?
<ricochet> i need help with another thing too
<zoredache> people are here, they must might now know the answer....
<knome> !ask | ricochet
<ubottu> ricochet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ricochet> ok well first off some of my windows keep on peeking below the bottom bar and so i cant see the very bottom or some of the features of the window.. and another thing, i am installing compiz and ran into a problem, i found the fix here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3993442#post3993442 but i dont understand how to get to the point where they are at
<ricochet> does anyone have a fix for this?
<Pollywog> what does one do if they cannot see all the app windows in Xubuntu?  sometimes they are too big to fit
<ricochet> can someone help me with a compiz fix in 9.04? here is the link but i dont understand it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3993442#post3993442
<knome> ricochet, you should edit /usr/bin/compiz
<ricochet> do i just put that in the terminal?
<UKGent> using 64 bit version of xubuntu - synaptic is noticeably faster, as are all the file type operations, searching, installing etc
<knome> ricochet, run 'gksudo mousepad /usr/bin/compiz'
<ricochet> awesome
<UKGent> installing large packages is really fun to watch , it just rips through it
<UKGent> pity my ISP is not the same on their download speeds ...
<ricochet> knome: Then do i just save?
<knome> ricochet, yes.
<ricochet> knome: Dude thanks so much for helping! it WORKS!!!
<knome> ricochet, np.
<knome> good night everybody, i'm out
<knome> see you later
<ricochet> see you man
<ricochet> Hey does anyone know how to edit settings in compiz?
<lukinfore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+bug/358796
<lukinfore> who's on jaunty can test that one?
<Slonkie> loading site
<Slonkie> so what should i test, lukinfore ?
<lukinfore> is bug affects yu?
<lukinfore> or not
<lukinfore> that's the point
<Slonkie> i don't understand the bug
<Slonkie> scolling in htop should work as mouse 1?
<lukinfore> uhm
<lukinfore> scrolling in amn
<lukinfore> *man
<Slonkie> I don't know what man is
<lukinfore> just type man man
<lukinfore> and enter sure
<Slonkie> when i type man man there is alot of text
<Slonkie> nothing asking me to type sure :p
<lukinfore> so, is it srollable?
<Slonkie> well, when i press more the document shows in the terminal and i'm capable of scrolling the terminal, yes.
<lukinfore> 'press more' ?
<Slonkie> eeh how do i explain it? try opening man man in a small terminal
<Slonkie> you'll be able to press "more" with enter
<lukinfore> maybe your terminal is not xfce4-terminal?
<lukinfore> cause there is no 'more' for me
<Slonkie> oh might be
<Slonkie> using the one in Accesories
<lukinfore> it shows namual page, line, where --More usually appears to be
#xubuntu 2009-04-10
<uofm49426> ok i only had a ubuntu disk around but wanted xubuntu because i didnt want a heavy os its not impotent but i have no boot slash how can i fix this throw apt-get or do i need to do it manually in term
<uofm49426> i apt-get installed xubuntu-desktop
<uofm49426> but the boot splash is missing first time this ever happened
<uofm49426> ok i only had a ubuntu disk around but wanted xubuntu because i didnt want a heavy os its not impotent but i have no boot slash how can i fix this throw apt-get or do i need to do it manually in term
<uofm49426> but the boot splash is missing first time this ever happened
<uofm49426> ok i only had a ubuntu disk around but wanted xubuntu because i didnt want a heavy os its not impotent but i have no boot slash how can i fix this throw apt-get or do i need to do it manually in term
<uofm49426> i apt-get installed xubuntu-desktop
<MTec007> in the edit connections dialog there is wired wireless mobile broadband vpn and dsl
<MTec007> i cannot configure the vpn everything is disabled
<MTec007> network connections, sorry
<MTec007> my question is what would cause that to be disabled?
<MTec007>  
<rocko>  whats a good notify program to notify you with pointments with a popup window or something
<MTec007> i need to find a GOOD anti virus scanner. i need to be able to scan files for viruses as needed (not as a service). needed to scan files for windows users
<MTec007> can anyone recommend something?
<genii> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.94.dfsg.2-1ubuntu0.2 (intrepid), package size 227 kB, installed size 416 kB
<dsmith_> !info windows
<ubottu> Package windows does not exist in intrepid
<dsmith_> heh, good
<dsmith_> !info mono\
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in intrepid
<genii> !info mono-2-0-devel
<ubottu> Package mono-2-0-devel does not exist in intrepid
<genii> Hm
<nikolam> why i can mount usb disk only once on xubuntu?
<nikolam> when i try to mount again usb flash drive I previously mounted and used an then umounted ond removed, disk can not be used anymore
<nikolam> xubuntu 8.04 64bit
<nikolam> i plug usb flash drive to usb 2.0 hub
<nikolam> flash drive name is still displayed in file manager/thunar and in pcmanfm
<nikolam> even if device is not present
<nikolam> and when is present it is not accessible anymore
<nikolam> so flash drive works for me only on ONE insertion on every new restart..
<nikolam> Amd690G/SB600 chipset
<nikolam> Hardy/8.04 64-bit
<knome> nikolam, do you unmount properly?
<nikolam> i umount with that thing in system tray
<nikolam> it is saying "safe to remove etc"
<knome> nikolam, right
<knome> nikolam, maybe file a bug if it happens in jaunty
<knome> oh, you're in hardy
<nikolam> ok, will restart and go to jaunty now to see if it happens there.
<knome> testing in jaunty would be nice anyway :)
<nikolam> yup hardy
<mintymoses> nikolam: what happens when you manually mount / umount? Still fail?
<nikolam> i think so.
<nikolam> will need to restart machine to check that
<nikolam> since it is saying everywhere that drive is still in even i pulled it out
<mintymoses> what's the output of 'mount'?
<nikolam> mintymoses, to insert flash and try to mount it?
<mintymoses> no, if the drive is still showing up after it's been unmounted, open a terminal and run 'mount'
<nikolam> mintymoses, media does not exist
<nikolam> mintymoses, but i umount it properly
<nikolam> first time
<nikolam> it is giving a problem second time it is inserted
<nikolam> on secound mount
<nikolam> firt time it is plugged, it works ok and umounts
<nikolam> i think
<nikolam> since i need to use it today, i will need to restart machine to get it working
<nikolam> cu guys
<BigMoopies> I installed the guest additions to virtual box, and now Windows (the guest OS) is behind an hour.  The clock isn't set to be synced with the windows time server either.  Anyway to stop that  and leave it set to what I set it ?
<djiin> How can I configure my laptop's volume controls to control xfce4 mixer?
<TheSheep> select apropriate keyboard layout
<TheSheep> that has media keys
<TheSheep> in the keyboard settings
<TheSheep> or in your X settings
<djiin> I was able to use it until I upgraded to 4.6. I can control rhythmbox but not xfce4-mixer
<djiin> TheSheep, I tried it but nothing
<TheSheep> djiin: do you have appropriate keybindings in your keyboard settings?
<TheSheep> djiin: to aumix
<djiin> Well I'm using a Dell 6400/1505n and I just clicked on the inspiron 6xxx option in the xfce keyboard settings
<djiin> but i don't know about aumix
<TheSheep> you can add the bindings yourself
<TheSheep> aumix -v+10 and aumix -v-10
<TheSheep> for the up and down volume keys
<_Pete_> hello, what to do when my taskbars or what they are called disappeared
<_Pete_> the one that are in top/bottom
<TheSheep> alt+f2 and type xfce4-panel
<_Pete_> thanks'
<djiin> TheSheep, thanks
<djiin> TheSheep, got it working
<jano_> How too restore the upper taskbar?
<SiDi> Hi to you too.
<TheSheep> right-click on the lower one, select 'cistomize pane;
<TheSheep> l'
<TheSheep> and add a new panel, put it where you want it and add everything you want on it
<jano_> TheSheep, Volume control gone and will not apear then added too the bar (sound working)
<TheSheep> jano_: drag-and-drop it from a list known bug
<jano_> TheSheep, Ok i will make an new panel and delete the old one
<TheSheep> jano_: why?\
<TheSheep> jano_: just click on 'add item', and drag the volume control from the list into the panel
<jano_> TheSheep, Can not drag the volume too the old panel
<jano_> TheSheep, Now working...
<jano_> OK
<Ruadh> hi
<SiDi> Hello
<Ruadh> :)
<Ruadh> more packages ... later
<aaron_> hi, i was wondering if someone could recommend a wireless netcard for a new user of linux and xubuntu in particular
<aaron_> my laptop is old and crappy (hp pavilion ze1201) so i'm worried about getting it to work on a. the laptop, and b. linux
<SiDi> Well, i bought an hercule PCI card that worked out of the box on 7.10 - 8.04 - 8.10 for my desktop
<SiDi> (and that never really worked under windows xp :p)
<SiDi> and my laptop is running an intel wireless pro 3945 (if i remember well), it works very well
<SiDi> See you later, people
<aaron_> hmm okay
<aaron_> i'll take a look at that, thank!
<slow-motion> hi
<charlie-tca> Hello
<nineteenfingers> hey folks, got a quick question... i'm fixing my aunt's computer (some of you will know that already) but it's really a gutless machine - dire need of a RAM upgrade... if I was going to put 1GB in it, is there any difference (for example, in performance) between getting a single 1GB DIMM and getting 2 512MB DIMMs?
<TheSheep> there is a difference in price -- two will be cheaper
<nineteenfingers> there's no difference as far as linux performance is concerned then (or any OS for that matter, it'll be dual booting linux and XP)
<nineteenfingers> ?
<TheSheep> nineteenfingers: I think some kinds of memory have some 'channel' features that make two chips faster than one (because they spread the load), but that's not linux-specific, and I don't remember which chips have that
<milan_> Hello guys. I installed xubuntu on my old PC I found in my wardrobe and it works great. But I have one problem. I can't get the sound card working. It's an ISA sound card from Creative Labs. I tried lshw and it's not there. I tried to insert it to a different slot, but I didn't help. Do you have any clue what's wrong?
<TheSheep> isa cards can't be autodetected
<charlie-tca> ISA is not supported out of box anymore. You have to manually add it and modprobe it
<TheSheep> I have no idea how you would go about telling your computer that it's there, probably by messing with kernel modules
<TheSheep> google might know, or guys over at #ubuntu and forums
<milan_> Alright! Can you give me a link or something. I've never done this before.
<TheSheep> me neither :(
<charlie-tca> I haven't tried in three years
<milan_> I think it's strange I can't see it with lshw.
<TheSheep> there is no reliable way to detect isa cards
<Slonkie> Right now i'm using windows on my media center and "server" i wanna change to (x)ubuntu, but is there any such thing as "windows shares" available between linux PCs?
<TheSheep> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Slonkie> Thanks!
<TheSheep> if it's media center, you might also check out mpd
<TheSheep> !mpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd
<TheSheep> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 144 kB, installed size 432 kB
<charlie-tca> milan_: maybe this will help, but you have to adopt it to your needs
<charlie-tca> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/snd_sbc.4.html
<Slonkie> There is no difference between ubuntu and xubuntu besides the interface, right?
<charlie-tca> Minor differences; xubuntu uses quite a bit from ubuntu
<Slonkie> woops wront button. So would i be able to install xubuntu on my server and turn off all visual effects and only get a text interface?
<Slonkie> wrong*
<TheSheep> just install ubuntu server then
<Slonkie> That's what i tought
<Slonkie> thought
<TheSheep> if you install xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu server, you will get exactly the same thing as installing xubuntu
<TheSheep> modulo bootup splash
<Slonkie> All right
<zoredache> TheSheep: I thought the server version used a different kernel image by default (linux-image-server)  Installing xubuntu-desktop won't switch to the -generic kernel
<TheSheep> zoredache: hmm... I'm not sure which kernel it uses
<TheSheep> zoredache: you might be right
<charlie-tca> Yes, server uses the non-generic kernel
<TheSheep> but switching kernels is easy
<charlie-tca> I couldn't get the server kernel to work for me, so I installed the server version, then added xubuntu-desktop, and boot the generic kernel
<TheSheep> you could have just installed linux-image-generic
<zoredache> I'll agree it is easy, but I am just being nitpickky.  You won't get exactly the same thing.  But it will probably be close enough that almost nobody will notice
<charlie-tca> Now you tell me?
<minazo> I want to install Xubuntu on this machine but I am a little concerned as I tried to install Debian Lenny and couldn't X to start. I kept getting "Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist...etc.." so it's my video card drivers I assume. Etch worked fine. Do you think this is an issue with the kernel version? Xubuntu has a newer kernel version I think, 2.6.27-7, right? I guess my question is I wonder if I'll have the same issue?
<charlie-tca> minazo: which ati card is it?
<minazo> I can  /sbin/lspci if that help
<minazo> one sec
<minazo> http://sial.org/pbot/35922 is the output of /sbin/lspci -v -s command
<charlie-tca> I think you will have problems with that Rage 128 Pro. It is no longer supported by ATI
<charlie-tca> You could download and try the desktop cd to see if it works.
<charlie-tca> That lets you try without installing
<minazo> charlie-tca: thanks for the tip. I appreciate it. And I think you're right as well. I've already downloaded an .iso image, specifically, "xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent" from http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/8.10/release/ Are you saying that iso image allows me to use it as a Live CD? I though it would just install Xubuntu automtically, though I guess I am wrong. Will it give me an option when I reboot to run it as a Live CD or wha
<minazo> btw, thanks for the help.
<zoredache> the desktop image is a livecd, that you can choose to install from
<minazo> nice, i'll come back let you know if it works with my  Rage 128 Pro ati card then...thanks all...
<theuser1> $ /home/theuser1/googleearth
<theuser1> Warning: Unable to create prefs directory '/home/theuser1/.googleearth'. File exists.
<theuser1> ./googleearth-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/i686/cmov/libssl.so.0.9.8: symbolBIO_test_flags, version OPENSSL_0.9.8 not defined in file libcrypto.so.0.9.8 with link time reference
<zoredache> theuser1: I had that problem too.  I don't remeber examctly what I did, but I remeber finding something on Google that told me to delete one of the files that was in the google earth directory so that it wouldn't try to use the crypto library that came with google earth
<zoredache> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1058081
<theuser1> zoredache:  which file
<theuser1> ok
<zoredache> search for 'google earth ubuntu relocation error' and you get lots of hits about the issue
<tdapple> what do you use for photo management in xfce?
<_Pete_> gimp
<TheSheep> gimp is for editing
<tdapple> not editing, but catalag...i.e f-spot, picasa, digicam?
<_Pete_> apache
<_Pete_> I only put all pics to my public_html
<TheSheep> tdapple: thunar is sufficient for most simple needs, you can install any of the programs you mentioned though
<_Pete_> TheSheep: you have an idea, what's wrong with those up icons
<_Pete_> the clokc used to be most right
<_Pete_> now they are packed all to left
<_Pete_> and doind move for one
<_Pete_> wont work
<TheSheep> _Pete_: I can't understand what you are typing
<TheSheep> _Pete_: mabe rephrase or provide some context?
<_Pete_> TheSheep: http://debbox.homeunix.net/~petria/tmp/xfce4/problem1.jpg
<_Pete_> like those abovebar icons are packed in left
<TheSheep> _Pete_: what should I look at?
<charlie-tca> _Pete_: single or dual monitors?
<TheSheep> _Pete_: aaah
<_Pete_> if I try to do "move" for clock
<_Pete_> it never moves
<_Pete_> charlie-tca: single at the momoent
<TheSheep> _Pete_: put a separator before it, and select 'expand' in its options
<_Pete_> TheSheep: how to do that?
<TheSheep> _Pete_: right-click on the icon before the clock, select 'add item', select 'separator or spacing' from the list
<_Pete_> right
<_Pete_> you are most helpful person
<TheSheep> sorry for being dense
<_Pete_> dense?
<TheSheep> slow thinking
<_Pete_> yep
<_Pete_> almost 1min
<_Pete_> you could do better
<TheSheep> maybe next time
<_Pete_> let me think something extra wierd, even you can answer
<minazo> charlie-tca: Wow, it didn't reject my video card "ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128". Debain Lenny did though...when i ran the Live CD...it also detected my old sound card which that has never happened on any distro...this is a silly question, but if it works via Live CD, a hard drive install should work as well, right? I mean, of course it would....
<_Pete_> but cant do, since so far everything is working
<charlie-tca> Should work, no guarantee though
<_Pete_> which is big surpirse since this is 9.04 beta
<minazo> I hear ya...
<minazo> heh, Live CD is faster than my CentOS 5.2 hard drive install...gotta love that...thanks again...
<charlie-tca> :-)
<_Pete_> charlie-tca: why did you ask?
<charlie-tca> because I seen that icon bunch in dual monitors
<_Pete_> right
<charlie-tca> X gets confused sometimes, and does that
<_Pete_> I think it's not X
<_Pete_> but xfce
<charlie-tca> Bug reports show X
<charlie-tca> Xorg,
<_Pete_> really
<charlie-tca> Xorg.specific.video.card
<_Pete_> how con X decide icons for windowmanager
<charlie-tca> I'm just a user! I don't have answers...
 * charlie-tca liked it as "just a user"
<charlie-tca> and TheSheep is better at answering things than me
<_Pete_> TheSheep: you only use/give support, or dev yourself?
<TheSheep> for xubuntu just support
<_Pete_> I might be intrested to dev something
<TheSheep> sure, lots of work, easy tasks too, see the webpage
<_Pete_> altough hate glib c-objects
<_Pete_> currently only have: http://www.linkedin.com/pub/5/960/540
<TheSheep> you can also join #xubuntu-offtopic and #xubuntu-devel for chats with the devs
<TheSheep> they are a friendly, even if very busy, bunch
<_Pete_> ok thanks
<_Pete_> any rumours for N810 + next ?
<charlie-tca> _Pete_: like 9.04 or 9.10?
<_Pete_> charlie-tca: ?
<charlie-tca> <_Pete_> any rumours for N810 + next ?
<_Pete_> yes
<_Pete_> you have any?
<charlie-tca> 9.04 will be out April 23, with Xfce 4.6; 9.10 will be Karmic Koala, and is just getting started
<charlie-tca> and 10.04 will be an LTS version to replace 8.04
<SiDi> and 10.10 will be in october 2010
<_Pete_> right
<SiDi> charlie-tca: wasn't karmic meant to be the LTS ?
<_Pete_> but I meant for successor for N810
<charlie-tca> No, LTS is every two years.
<Slonkie> What is LTS an shorting for?
<charlie-tca> Long Term Support
<Slonkie> Thanks
<charlie-tca> Standard support cycle is 18 months, LTS is 3 years for home user/5 years for server
<Slonkie> hmm i tried to load the xubuntu CD on my laptop it get's till the xubuntu "Load" screen where you see the blue bar going across the screen, then it goes black screen and have a blinking "underscore" - Anybody know what this may be?
<TheSheep> it's called 'cursor'
<TheSheep> did you check it for defects?
<Slonkie> I used the same CD to install on the computer i'm right now on
<Slonkie> but i guess i can check it
<cjones> i have lost all the icons on my desktop could someone help me get them back i am also missing a menu on my top panel
<Neo_The_User> cjones: how did you manage to do that?
<cjones> it just went away as i went to click on one of my icons
<Neo_The_User> change the appearance icon theme then change it back
<Neo_The_User> usually just messing with stuff knocks it back into place
<cjones> ok so what would be the best way to do that i have lost the menu that gives me access to that
<Slonkie> so my CD is not the problem, TheSheep.
<zoredache> cjones: try presssing 'alt-f2' and then running 'xfdesktop'
<zoredache> or simply logout, (don't save your session) and login again
<cjones> cannot run display should i try with erm?
<cjones> oh its been a problem for a few days now ureboots and logouts dont help
<zoredache> what?
<zoredache> what do you mean you cannot run display?
<cjones> it says can not run display when i type that in the ctr+f2
<zoredache> alt-f2, not control
<cjones> ok so that brings back my icons back ground and ability to right click
<cjones> let me check a few things to try and get my menus back
<cjones> how do  i make that run at startup ?
<zoredache> it should be running at startup, if it isn't that may mean you have a broken cached session.
<zoredache> you might want to try deleting everything in ~/.cache/session/ and then logout/login
<cjones> let me try that
<Neo_The_User> restart xfce4-panel
<Neo_The_User> control alt f2 sudo killall xfce4-panel then the command to turn it back on.... :/
<cjones> that didnt bring it back
<cjones> but
<cjones> if i go to apps settings main menu it shows that its there
<cjones> what i lost was the system menu
<Slonkie> Is it possible to remove all visual from xubuntu and make it only text based?
<cjones> yes
<Slonkie> Do you know how?
<cjones> what for
<Slonkie> i don't want the visual look.
<cjones> are you looking for a server?
<zoredache> Slonkie: can you be more specific?  Are you saying you don't want a gui at all and want to do everything at console?
<Slonkie> yes zoredache, i was going to use ubuntu-server, but i chouldn't load it, nor chould i load xubuntu install, but i was able to run the xubuntu live cd, and now i'm installing xubuntu on my server, so i just wanna remove all the gui as a server
<zoredache> if you don't care about removing the extra packages, then all you would need to do is simply disable gdm
<Slonkie> where do i disable gdm?
<zoredache> one way to do that is to do a 'sudo update-rc.d gdm remove'
<Slonkie> Thanks
<cjones> this might seam extream but could i just reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<zoredache> before you do that you could simply logout, login at a termina. and rename or remove your ~/.config and ~/.cache directories
<TheSheep> or create new user
<owen1> i try to upgrade my 7.10 to 8.04. sudo aptitude safe-upgrade doesn't upgrade anything but from 'system->update manager' i see 'upgrade' icon. why?
<rocko> what is the best n64 emulator out there ?
<NavadeHo> which one is less harmfull to make Logical: swap, root or home?
<NavadeHo> (installation question)
<genii> swap
<zoredache> swap or home should be fine...  I may be wrong, but you may need root (or just /boot) as a primary
<NavadeHo> k
<NavadeHo> I'll take swap
<NavadeHo> ;p
<genii> swap fails.. system doesn't use it and you can make another one elsewhere... root fails, no boot. home fails, user data gone and no login.
<zoredache> create a partition for /boot, and a second for lvm, then you can easily change your partitions later...
<NavadeHo> er...
<zoredache> or not... it is up to you
<zoredache> lvm lets you do some neat stuff like snapshots, and so on
<NavadeHo> so, swap = logical, root = primary, home = primary, /boot is ??? and lvm = ???
<zoredache> no, /boot=primary, lvm=primary, and everything else is within lvm
<NavadeHo> ow, so.. no root and home or swap, but only boot and lvm?
<zoredache> you may want to ignore me... I am making suggestions that may be needlessly complex for a desktop system
<zoredache> well you would have the root and home filesystem,s but they would exist as a logical volume on the lvm, instead of as actual partitions
<Kangarooo> Gigolo is not mounting NTFS hard drives on clean just installed Xubuntu 9.04
<NavadeHo> ow
<NavadeHo> well, whatever...
<Kangarooo> 2 weeks ago i tryd Gigolo on 8.10 and didnt work also
<Kangarooo> where to put bugs like this?
<knome> Kangarooo, launchpad
<zoredache> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<UKGent> Hi everyone - got my 64 bit Xubuntu running really well now - had some problems with the NVidia Card but no change there - I upgraded the memory on this laptop, forgetting that it would probably upset the 64Mg Video Card .  Gave up trying to get XP to run on this configuration but we seem to be doing fine with Xubuntu.
<UKGent> I ran a Mandlebrot Fractal Application and could not believe how fast it flew through the Mandlebrot Set with real time update of the Julia Sets - brilliant
<UKGent> Had trouble with streaming Video - kept crashing , although not the entire system , which happened under Windows (blue screen of death). Synaptic seemed to pick up the required Nvidia upgrades and all now seems to be well... touch wood
<mrpresident> is there a plugin for thunar like in nautilus for looking for samba shares
<zoredache> mrpresident: not yet
<zoredache> you can look at pyneighborhood or fusesmb
<mrpresident> zoredache, yeah I have pyneighborhood, I just trying to trim some things
<minazo> The old "ATI Technologies Inc Rage video card" works on Xubuntu but not on Debian Lenny...strange...anyways, I wanted to ask one more question and I can read docs for the rest...it's about Xfce. Can I get rid of the bottom panel and drag and drop the top panel down like in Gnome? And can I add more than *two* workspaces for the each pager? I figured I'd ask before I tried it and realized that Xfce doesn't let me do it...
<minazo> I know, newbie question...sorry....
<mrpresident> minazo, yeah if you go to settings manager and click panels you can remove the bottom panel and move the other panel to the bottom
<minazo> ok, let me check that out...thanks, i appreciate it.
<minazo> mrpresident: Nice, got rid of the bottom and replaced it with the top. Is the pager the same as a "workspace" in gnome? I see under the Settings Manager there is something called Workspaces and Margins but that's not the same is it? ...this comes with Perl 5.10 also..nice. :)
<mrpresident> minazo, yeah Im not sure how to get more than 2 though workspaces that is
<minazo> mrpresident: Yeah, I know. No big deal. I usually kept anywhere from 5-6 but I don't care, this is much better than what I've had on this machine (CentOS)...I like Xubuntu. If I figure out a way to do more than 2 I'll let the channel know. Thanks again.
<mrpresident> minazo, cheers
#xubuntu 2009-04-11
<minazo> mrpresident: if somone wants more than two "virtual desktops" on their pager, first add your Pager, then go to Applications -> Settings Manager -> Workspaces and Margins, then add how many "Number of workspaces" you want. Cool! I am all set up. Thanks again for letting know about the Settings Manager as on the Live CD it looked different and I would of simply overlooked it...cheers as well! :)
<mrpresident> minazo, yeah Im running Juanty so I think it might be a bug Ill have to check as it changes the workspace but doesn't applay it
<minazo> mrpresident: Oh, Juanty is the latest, isn't it? That is the 9.04 version? Hmm, now that *might* "break" my video card as I couldn't run "lenny" on this computer, as it no longer supported my "ati video card drivers". Also, I've got like updates that I need to install but I wonder if that will "break" the video card? I might go over to debian or ubuntu and ask if updates (not a distro upgrade) break this ATI video card. It's running so smooth now I h
<Kangarooo> i cannot get my video card working i installed from synaptic ati and radeon drivers.. so i suppose xubuntu / ubuntu doesnt automatically understands what video card i have and doesnt instals it?        lspci -v     gives     VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 RF/SG AGP
<Kangarooo> ups i wanted to say ati and rage drivers- i searched them and didnt work even after restart
<bonzo1993> hi @ all
<bonzo1993> i've got problems with the screenresolution
<bonzo1993> th maximum is 800x600
<bonzo1993> how can i change this?
<Kangarooo> old computetr? laptop?
<bonzo1993> yes
<bonzo1993> sry for my bad english i'm from germany
<bonzo1993> wait a minute i'll post the graficcard data
<Kangarooo> i had also with my old laptop Yakumo it had SiS integrated or somekind like that
<bonzo1993> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 11)
<bonzo1993> thats the nVidia graficcard
<bonzo1993> so what can i do to change this?
<Kangarooo> with latest versions i had no problems- hmm but maybe i havent installed with latest :D well previuslly  i found that there is some SiS driver package in synaptic and it worked but one monthe before i did it manually and that is not acceptable to manually do it
<bonzo1993> and it works with nVidia graficcards?
<Kangarooo> noooooo i told wat was my problem :)
<minazo> bonzo1993: you mean under your Settings Manager you only have an 800 x 600 option?
<Kangarooo> you need to find some of name of your grafic card in synaptic
<knome> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Kangarooo> or search google
<Kangarooo> !google ubuntu 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 11)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kangarooo> !google VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 11) ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kangarooo> how that bot works?
<knome> Kangarooo, there is no google search in the bot
<minazo> Kangarooo: I had a similiar problem, what version of Xubuntu are you running? I have a  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS video card running on 8.10
<Kangarooo> i have 9.04
<Kangarooo> installed 4h ago and thinking about killing myself or machine
<minazo> We have the same video card, I think? 8.10 will work, have you tried that? Or do you need 9.04.
<knome> minazo, what was your solution on 8.10 ?
<Kangarooo> everytrhing is really slow right? like no video card .. and i cpuld install only with safe graphics mode
<minazo> Kangarooo: ...i guess I shouldn't of even asked, obviously you wanted to upgrade.
<Kangarooo> i have 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 RF/SG AGP
<Kangarooo> no i want xubuntu 9.04 as latest OS for oldest PC :)
<minazo> knome: 8.10 installed with no problems. I just installed it on my machine early today....working fine...I tried Debain Lenny and it wouldn't detect my video card so I am trying to find out if the updates might break something..I am *can't* do a distro upgrade at this time b/c it would break everything...8.10 work fine with that card though...
<knome> right.
<minazo> Kangarooo: I understand. I want to as well...if I found out something I will definitely tell this channel. ;)
<Kangarooo> ill try ubuntu latest dailly couse in #ubuntu they told me that with ubuntu it will work and also downloading xubuntu dailly latest to try maybe tomorow again. but its also strange that with this video card xubuntu didnt wantet even work in live normally- very laggy and allso very strange that when i choose to install normal way it loaded live and gave crash report that ubiquity got some error. so in install cd with graphics safe mode installed.
<knome> Kangarooo, btw, there is also #ubuntu-de
<Kangarooo> de? for dennmark or deutcsh?
<knome> deutsch
<Kangarooo> im latvian but in #ubuntu-lv no one is active exept me :)
<knome> right
<knome> who was it who was german?
<knome> ah, it was that bonzo
<minazo> knome, Kangarooo, Oh...so you guys know what's "up" more than I do about this. I am newbie :) Do either of you know if I install the 200+ updates that are waiting for me on my Xubuntu 8.10....will that break this ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 video card?
<knome> minazo, absolutely no idea.
<minazo> hehe
<knome> minazo, it is bad if jaunty breaks your card
<knome> or stops it from working
<knome> minazo, did you already file a bug?
<Kangarooo> i dont know but if u already have xubuntu then there are 2 ways to get to next version one is config file change previus name to new i think jaunty its called ? and another and ubuntu website wrote so the best way is terminal write update-manager -d
<minazo> good answer...i assume it's something to do with the kernel but *heck* if I know...i am not going into the ##kernel channel and try and found out...they'll either ban me or laugh me out of there...
<minazo> no how do i that? i'll do it
<Kangarooo> ou and new version really is faster starting...
<minazo> knome: nevermind, i can find out how, or see if it's already "been done"...
<knome> :)
<histo> alright using irssi through screen in xfce4-terminal for somereason everyonce in a while I cant' switch to window two with alt+2 all the other shortcuts work alt+3 etc...
<histo> no one?
<histo> its doing it again
<histo> if I close the terminal and reconnect its fixed. So i know its a bug in xfce4-terminal
<Orbital85> Hola
<Orbital85> Alguien habla espanol?
<Orbital85> how to open a window from terminal?
<Kangarooo> what windows? xp?
<Kangarooo> Orbital85: if u write firefox then firefox window will open if you run in terminal sudo thunnar then thunnar with root privilegies will open
<Orbital85> thunnar
<Orbital85> ok thanks
<Orbital85> it is thunar
<genii> gksudo and not sudo. Or regular user will not be able to run it after
<rocko> what is the equivalent of free disk space checker for xfce panel to gnome panel?
<Orbital85> df -h
<Orbital85> xD
<rocko> I want it in the panel
<rocko> gnome panel
<Orbital85> you use ubuntu?
<minazo> is there an option so that i can get the terminal to beep? i've tried Edit -> Preferences but I do not see an option to turn it off or on. using xterm.
<genii> xset b off
<genii> or on
<genii> Might be 0 or 1 instead of on/off, been a while since I needed to use it
<minazo> genii: wow, are you serious. that is different..."neat" not what i'm not *use* to...let me try it. i use it for certain channels in irssi and sometimes in a script...
<genii> There is also a setting like    set bell-style           you can use in a file like ~/.inputrc    I remember style of visible flashes the screen
<minazo> do i need to be root?
<minazo> neither is working right now but i am sure it's something *i* am wrong
<minazo> *i* am doing wrong, i meat.
<genii> Don't need to be root to edit files in ~/         (your home dir)
<minazo> meant...geez....hehe...
<minazo> oh yeah, i'l look at ~/.inputrc didn't notice you said that..
<genii> If you change the .inputrc   use:   source .inputrc
<genii> (to make it take effect)
<minazo> issue source .inputrc after file change, right?
<minazo> issue 'source .inputrc' after file change, right?
<genii> If in ~/ already, otherwise use full path or so
<minazo> k
<genii> Conceivably if that is set right and still no beep, you may not have pcspkr module loaded
<frenzy421> i upgraded to the beta a few weeks ago and it seems that i no longer have a program that keeps track of my wireless keys, it's quite annoying
<frenzy421> anyone knows?
<minazo> What/where is this? ${XDG_CONFIG_HOME} Supposedly, I can ${XDG_CONFIG_HOME}/Terminal/terminalrc (create one is not there) and populate it with the options I need. I know how to use Google so I can look this up but though I'd ask first.
<minazo> it's the same thing as $HOME, right? or /home/user/Terminal/terminalrc
<frenzy421> i think the room is dead
<frenzy421> and i don't know the answer sorry
<minazo> np
<minazo> frenzy421: echo -ne "\a" will test if you have a beep and it doesn't work so i'll try something other things...thanks for the reply though. cheers..
<frenzy421> what?
<minazo> frenzy421: sorry man, I am sounding like an idiot. I am just trying to get the terminal to beep....btw, the way I just heard it but I don't think it's "system-wide"...lol...
<minazo> Anyone in here ever try to get their terminal to beep? Everyone seems to want to cut it off. I would like to cut it on. This is in the docs at: /usr/share/doc/xfce4-terminal/html/C/advanced.html Seems like that would work but I am not hearing anything. http://pastie.org/443556
<_Pete_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mib_6d7y2lyr> I recently rebooted my xUbuntu laptop after installing updates, and everything in the wireless connection thing is gone, only auto-eth remains, how can I revert the updates or something to fix it?
<Kangarooo> yes i want to know alswo how to revert to previus syustem like 5min before last update ?
<demmon> 366mhz pentium II and 256 run will it run or walk :)
<Ragamufin> demmon, try the live cd
<xy|ox> demmon, it should be ok
<djiin> Hi.
<TheSheep> hello
<djiin> I'm trying to add 640x480 resolution to my xrandr with: $ xrandr --newmode xrandr --newmode "640x480_75.00"   30.75  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 504 -hsync +vsync ; and then when I do: $ xrandr --addmode default 640x480 it says that it cannot find mode. How can I add this resolution properly?
<Slonkie> hmm.. k3b and brasero is build on the same source right?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> they might use some of the same libraries
<TheSheep> but they are separate projects
<tuxcrafter> when is the dvevel meeting today?
<SiDi>  in #ubuntu-meeting
<tuxcrafter> SiDi: time :-)
<cerrdor_> OK
<sping> hi. where can i file xubuntu bug reports?
<charlie-tca> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<charlie-tca> Thanks for asking
<sping> charlie-tca: thanks for replying ;-)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<sping> the boot animation showing the progress bar - is that package *-usplash?
<charlie-tca> yes
<Ruadh> hi
<charlie-tca> !hi | Ruadh
<ubottu> Ruadh: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<charlie-tca> chewit: bug 293105 still valid?
<charlie-tca> Graphic bug in Xfce System Tray, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/293105
<chewit> i don't know anymore
<chewit> i'm running 904 now
<charlie-tca> Is it in 9.04?
<charlie-tca> If it is not in 9.04, I can sign it off as invalid/fixed in jaunty
<Ruadh> Thanks guys
<chewit> well, i have not tested the bug in 904
<chewit> so i could not say
<charlie-tca> xubuntu community meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now
<Slonkie> hmm is everyone allowed in for a listen?
<charlie-tca> yes, and participate if desired
<Slonkie> Cool
<minazo> Anyone ever tried to turn on their terminal beep? I realize most want it off. But I like on. xfce has it off by default from what I understand. /usr/share/doc/xfce4-terminal/html/C/advanced.html. I created an .inputrc file, but i am not sure what command will turn on the beep, I've tried a couple of different commands and logged out with no results:'xset b on' or 'set bell-style on'
<charlie-tca> You may have to set it on in /etc/inputrc also
<minazo> charlie-tca: hmm, let me try. I'll probably need to log out everytime as well, you think? # set bell-style none
<minazo> is commented out, should i say set bell-style on?
<charlie-tca> Yes, logout and login will be needed
<charlie-tca> Remove the # in front
<charlie-tca> set to audio, I think
<charlie-tca> Visual flashes the screen
<minazo> Or say 'set bell-style 1'.....hmmm, audio....didn't think about that.
<charlie-tca> might have to look in man inputrc
<minazo> k
<minazo> No manual entry for inputrc
<charlie-tca> let me look
<minazo> i'll try some things first though....thanks.
<minazo> k
<charlie-tca> set bell-style audible
<charlie-tca> see /usr/share/doc/bash-doc/examples/startup-files for examples
<charlie-tca> you may not have the examples installed, though
<minazo> charlie-tca: Ok, let me look at that first. set bell-style audible makes the most sense to me. I've got a website to do so I guess i should spend too much time on getting a to terminal beep. :) thanks again.
<flucksbawks> sup all
<Slonkie> hello
<flucksbawks> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<flucksbawks> !espresso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espresso
<flucksbawks> !!!
<slow-motion> hi
<flucksbawks> hey slow
<slow-motion> hi flucksbawks
<minazo> charlie-tca: no luck, i'll have to try another time when the time...maybe later on this evening...it's probably something really simple i am not doing. I altered inputrc file to audible.It seems like ' ~/.inputrc' should of done it as well...anyways, thanks again.
<charlie-tca> Agreed with that. I don't know what else is missing.
<charlie-tca> that is what I used to have to change to get the bell to go away
<minazo> charlie-tca: hehe, I know *no one* wants the bell on...one last thing, did you have to issue 'source inputrc' afterwards you changed the file? That's been mentioned before but I am not sure what that actually does.
<TheSheep> bells is ok if you fine-tune it
<charlie-tca> I restarted to make it take effect
<TheSheep> xset b 0
<minazo>  xset b 1 turns on right?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> man xset  for details
<charlie-tca> Good luck, minazo. I gotta go now.
<minazo> 'xset b 100 2000 20' or any other of the parameters i give does not work. i issue echo -ne "\a" or use Backspace but still no beep.
<minazo> charlie-tca: k, take it easy.
<minazo> TheSheep: Strange thing is that I can hear the system beep if I go to Firefox and use the ctrl+F and do a search for a word that's not in the page? I'll hear the system beep then. Also, I'm able to set it by 'xset b' which will gives me the default beep but if I issue 'xset b 100 50 10' it changes the beep to a deeper pitch when I do the serach *in Firefox*, but no beep for the terminal....it's *beeping* frustrating :)
<Slonkie> hmm Remote Desktop Viewer frooze.. does anyone know the process name?
<Slonkie> wanna see if i can use "killall <processname>"
<TheSheep> minazo: maybe you have it disabled in terminal?
<TheSheep> minazo: try editing .config/Terminal/terminalrc
<TheSheep> Slonkie: system->system monitor
<Slonkie> Thanks, never saw this before lol
<TheSheep> or ps x, if you prefer commandline
<owen1> i have 8.04. shouldn't I have the option to upgrade to 8.10?
<owen1> (i don't see the 'upgrade' option)
<Myrtti> owen1: by default, lts releases check only for newer lts releases
<Myrtti> the next one will most likely be released next year this time-ish
<owen1> Myrtti: so 8.10 is not lts yet?
<Myrtti> no
<minazo> TheSheep: where is this terminalrc file? where would .config/Terminal be located? I tried a 'whereis' and 'which' but don't see anything. The only .config file I am getting is under: '/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic/.config'
<minazo> or, I guess I mean, whereis the '.config/Terminal/terminalrc' at?
<Myrtti> minazo: in your home dir
<owen1> Myrtti: interesting. is it the same with ubnutu? i have 8.10 on my ubuntu.
<Myrtti> owen1: yes
<owen1> Myrtti: can i upgrade to 8.10 now? is there a risk?
<Myrtti> owen1: you can change the behaviour though
<TheSheep> minazo: ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc
<Myrtti> owen1: sure
<Myrtti> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Myrtti> owen1: ^
<owen1> Myrtti: thanks
<SiDi> owen1, go to the "sources of software" application, tab "Upgrades", and change "Only upgrade from LTS to LTS" to "Normal versions" at the bottom of the window
<SiDi> then you'll be offered to upgrade to 8.10
<owen1> SiDi: yes. works. is there a way to do it without UI? (i use dwm on my other ubuntu)
<SiDi> owen1, yeh, but i don't know the way
<SiDi> you should man apt-get / aptitude / dpkg
<owen1> SiDi: will do. i have a xubuntu 7.10 cd. is there a way to 'jump' from 7.10 to 8.10 ?
<SiDi> owen1, its higly unrecommanded
<owen1> SiDi: this was seperate question..
<SiDi> go for 8.04 first, then 8.10
<SiDi> cause there are some migration scripts that need to be run between upgrades
<SiDi> and dont forget to do all the updates / reboot / updates before you upgrade to the next version
<SiDi> (it does take less time to reinstall if there are several upgrades)
<owen1> SiDi: got it. so it's better to burn a xubuntu CD once in a while, and stop using 7.10 as my base distro..
<SiDi> well, since we're about to go for 9.04, you should check how the beta works in a separate partition ;)
<SiDi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Testing/TestingInfo/Short and do this at the same time ;p
<deadlyallance628> what is a good channel for networking help ?
<Slonkie> Regarding Xubuntu? this one :)
<deadlyallance628> its not regaurding any os
<deadlyallance628> iam just trying to get a little networking help
<Slonkie> oh, no idea then
<deadlyallance628> ok how about this i run a moto q9m as a usb modem with wvdial how can i route all the data to my eth0
<deadlyallance628> in xubuntu 8.20
<deadlyallance628> 8.10
<owen1> SiDi: Prompt=normal in  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  will do the same.
<SiDi> if noone knows here, try #ubuntu, most of the stuff is common
<SiDi> owen1, thanks for the tip ;)
 * SiDi brbs
<zade> looking for help with right click, when i right click on links sometimes i get standard menu sometimes it seems to automatically pick an option
<TheSheep> zade: what application?
<zade> in a web browser/firefox
<TheSheep> zade: you got any addons or extensions installed?
<zade> no
<TheSheep> does it also happen in other applications?
<zade> no it does not seem to
<zade> this is so odd to me i don't even know how to search for it in the forums
<TheSheep> does it always select the same option?
<zade> no at times it would appear it would do what I have done most recently but that is not 100%
<TheSheep> so it selects random options?
<zade> for example if i right click to open in new tab sometimes it will do this automatically with out having to actually choose from menu
<zade> but sometimes it just opens in new window
<TheSheep> that happens with the middle click
<zade> \or will try to "save as"
<TheSheep> or a click of both buttons
<zade> i can not repeat it on demand
<TheSheep> I'd suspect some setting or addon in firefox
<zade> and i am mostly positive i am only clicking the right button
<SiDi> Does it happen only on SOME sites ?
<TheSheep> maybe try to rename the .mozilla directory, that will reset firefox's settings to factory defaults
<SiDi> zade, possibly your mouse is phisically doing "double click"
<SiDi> i had this on 2/3 mice before, eventhough usually left click bugs first
<zade> it does not happen all the time and sometimes fine for several pages
<zade> ?so you think my actual button is going bad
<slow-motion> bye
<zade> is it possible i did this in editing my X11/xorg.conf
<zade> TheSheep: if i rename .mozilla what would i rename it to ? anything ? just rename then reboot ?
<zade> sidi: as for possible double click, if i double right click it does nothing
<SiDi> zade, ok, nevermind then :) just good to explore all the possibilities
<SiDi> because if you right click a menu entry in firefox, it behaves as if it was a left click
<zade> sidi: yes if i rt click and actually get the menu then either right or left click yields same results
<Slonkie> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<zade> i believe i have found a solution: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/187313
<zade> I have applied the recommended solution we will see how it works . . . thanks for all the help
<SiDi> you're welcome xD
<R1cochet> can any1 reccomend a program to dial pc to phone (land/mobile)?
<SiDi> Ekiga
<SiDi> Oh, you mean to connect to internet via the phone ?
<R1cochet> nope
<R1cochet> want to call a landline and or mobile phone from my pc
<SiDi> Ok, Ekiga then :)
<R1cochet> can it call mobiles for free?
<SiDi> Via the SIP protocol, you can call mobiles
<SiDi> you need a provider for phone calls
<R1cochet> so ill have to pay then?
<SiDi> most of ISPs offer free and unlimited phone calls via SIP now, you should check if your does
<R1cochet> well im setup on an ad-hoc through roommates aircard
<SiDi> oh :P
<SiDi> well, ask them to check their ISP, we never know ;)
<R1cochet> Laughing Out Loud
<R1cochet> thank you
<SiDi> here is a list of commercial providers, otherwise : http://backsla.sh/betamax
<R1cochet> but ekiga is good i take it?
<SiDi> yeh
<minazo> TheSheep: thank you for the tip on using '/.config/Terminal/terminalrc' It worked. Now I can have all the beeping beeps I want. Thanks for your help!
<SiDi> its like skype, except that its opensource, really crossplatform, uses a protocol compatible with a lot of other apps
<SiDi> and doesnt include spywares
<SiDi> and i recommand you make your friends use ekiga too, esp. those using skype/vent/teamspeak, as ekiga is opensource.
<R1cochet> ok cool thank you
<R1cochet> looks like 12voip.com is free for US calls thanks for the link
<SiDi> you're welcome
<SiDi> be careful though, double and triple check before calling ;)
<SiDi> and btw, if you have parents who have an actual ISP
<SiDi> check if their ISP offers SIP calls and if they can let you use their account ;)
<R1cochet> ahh shit good idea man
<R1cochet> oh*
<SiDi> that's how i get the internet here ;) i use my mother's ISP account to connect to foneros ;D
<R1cochet> check for what b4 calling?
<SiDi> check their terms of use
<R1cochet> ok thank you
<xubuntugraphicsh> Is anyone available who could help troubleshoot a graphics problem with Xubuntu?
<SiDi> well, feel free to ask
<SiDi> if anyone knows, we'll help for sure
<xubuntugraphicsh> I just installed Xubuntu on an older Dell PC with Intel 82845G graphics controller.  Will load then go to blank screen.  If I go back and reload with "autofix graphics" option it will load fine with 1024x768.  Then next time it is the same problem.
<xubuntugraphicsh> I tried changing the xorg.conf file as suggested on a support board I found but that didn't help.
<SiDi> Well, i really can't help with intel cards, sorry :/ i have none of these
<xubuntugraphicsh> OK thanks for listening.  Bye
<Brad777> Hello I'm having a slight problem for some reason when I'm using the ondemand setting in the CPU scaling governor the processor just stays at 1GHz all the time even when i open up nexuiz in insane quality and then I get really low fps
<Brad777> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<SiDi> hm, maybe you get a bad fps mostly due to your gpu
<SiDi> ondemand works pretty much fine here
<Brad777> SiDi, i have a 9800GTX+ superclocked edition... and I never had bad fps on Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<SiDi> Ok, it doesnt work well then ;)
<Brad777> SiDi, lol no idea how to fix?
<SiDi> Nope, since it works here
<SiDi> !google cpu governor xubuntu ondemand
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SiDi> Damn bot
<SiDi> and obviously googling didnt help. let me check bug trackers
<SiDi> there are no bugs registered on launchpad
<SiDi> i suggest you report one
<Brad777> SiDi, i'm not even sure what the bug is lol
#xubuntu 2009-04-12
<SiDi> Well, the bug is that xfce4-governor doesnt scale your CPU up when its obviously needed
<SiDi> Just try to describe the problem with as many details as needed
<SiDi> if the devs feel there is something missing, they'll ask you
<Brad777> SiDi, k i will do that
<SiDi> Thanks Brad777
<SiDi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-governor-plugin/+filebug here is the link for xfce4-governor-plugin
<SiDi> you'll need a launchpad account (you can also use an OpenID if you have one)
<ConvictedFelon> Hello everyone! i was wondering if anybody knew how to fully change xubuntu into normal ubuntu? i uninstalled xubuntu desktop and installed ubuntu desktop, but i still dont have the system menu...?
<SiDi> Installing ubuntu-desktop will be enough
<SiDi> then, at login, click on the session button
<SiDi> and choose GNOME as a session
<SiDi> (you can also remove all the xfce packages if you need space, but well, i don't know how to get all of them)
<SiDi> (and anyways, no sane person would remove xubuntu ! ;P)
<SiDi> Good night everyone
<rocko> is there something like this for gnome panel http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-fsguard-plugin
<uberNoob> howdy folks can someone help me with nm-applet? it won't autostart in xfce 4
<drowner> hello all
<drowner> may i ask a general interest question?
<drowner> please?
<uberNoob> drowner: i don't think anyone is listening, but whatsup?
<drowner> i use both xub and ubuntu
<drowner> and i use rhythmbox for my music
<drowner> i'd like to install a xfce only system, either xub or debian
<drowner> is there a music library manager that won't fetch a bunch of gnome depencies?
<uberNoob> um i use amarok...but you can try xmms
<drowner> yeah, amarok will bring KDE/QT stuff with it
<uberNoob> there's really no specific player for xfce
<drowner> i might try exaile
<drowner> which is GTK only, i think
<uberNoob> u can try xfmedia
<uberNoob> its gtk only as well
<uberNoob> one sec
<uberNoob> yeah its based on xine as http://spuriousinterrupt.org/projects/xfmedia
<drowner> good, thanks very much
<rocko> is there something like this for gnome panel http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-fsguard-plugin
<drowner> i used to have amarok, but then i got rid of it, cause it annoyed me having a pile of depencies that i didn't need / want for anything else
<uberNoob> rocko: u can use conky if you want
<rocko> no conky
<uberNoob> u running debian or an ubuntu version
<rocko> is there a gui thing to config conky ?
<rocko> I do not want to read docs to get the conky thing to work
<rocko> also it does not display it the way i want
<uberNoob> rocko: np ... check here: http://projects.gnome.org/
<drowner> rocko: there is a gui for conky, but you still need to do a bit of typing
<rocko> I have found almost all the replacements for xfce plugins I use for gnome panel except for that plugin
<BigMoopies> Is there a special made Xubuntu (XFCE) DVD/CD burning program ?
<rocko> yes BigMoopies
<BigMoopies> rocko, what would that be ?
<rocko> BigMoopies xfburn
<rocko> I use k3b though
<rocko> but it would be bloated for slow computers though
<BigMoopies> I use Brasero so far.
<BigMoopies> is xfburn GUI ?
<rocko> yes
<BigMoopies> it's only a few KBs
<rocko> don't underestimate software by its size
<BigMoopies> rocko, This looks like only CD burning software?
<BigMoopies> "Another cd burning tool"
<BigMoopies> yeah, everything is saying "CD"
<BigMoopies> There aint a DVD/CD combo ?
<rocko> um try it
<rocko> it meant work
<rocko> there is also another program you should try
<rocko> burniso
<BigMoopies> ehh, I'll just use Brasawhatever
<BigMoopies> The new version looks like it does DVD
<rocko> and this other one I forget its name but it is a puppy linux cd/dvd burner program that is just a script really
<BigMoopies> http://www.xfce.org/projects/xfburn/
<uberNoob> brasero works fine...will check sums too
<rocko> brasero does do some of things I want
<BigMoopies> uberNoob, Yeah.   Maybe I can find a newer version of xfburn not in the repos to do DVDs?
<BigMoopies> Or maybe in Jaunty
<rocko> like it doesn't detect the speeds right for my cd/dvd drive
<rocko> so i use k3b instead
<uberNoob> what's wrong with brasero?
<BigMoopies> Nothing I don't guess.. I was just wanting to use XFCE only stuff
<rocko> BigMoopies just compile it
<uberNoob> u should know a lot of xfce projects are beta
<rocko> "sudo apt-get build-dep xfburn"
<rocko> then download the source for the current stable version of xfburn and do what it says to compile it
<BigMoopies> errr yeah, I'll just keep Brawhatever
<uberNoob> lol
<BigMoopies> But I'll try K3B
<rocko> uberNoob how do you get brasero to detect my speeds correctly for my cd/dvd drive
<uberNoob> rocko know where the autostart apps is?
<rocko> I do not want to use max speeds
<rocko> yes I know where that is ub
<rocko> that is services and sessions
<rocko> why do  you ask uberNoob ?
<uberNoob> er trying to autostart nm-applet, which btw has disspaeared
<rocko> system/ preferences/ sessions | system/ administration/services in gnome forgot what that is in xfce
<rocko> gnome is not that slow if you tweak it a bit so that it does not use to many resources
<uberNoob> found it: xfce4-autostart-edito
<BigMoopies> K3b looks a little cooler than brawhatever
<uberNoob> it is friendlier actually
<BigMoopies> Looks more like Nero
<rocko> drowner what is this gui you speak of for conky ?
<drowner> erm
<drowner> i dont use it
<drowner> i think its called 'Conky GUI'
<drowner> ha!
<uberNoob> conky is simple to set up...no biggie
<rocko> no it isn't
<rocko> conky is hard
<rocko> you have to use text editor
<uberNoob> seriously? and you're a linux user?
<rocko> yes
<rocko> I use command line regularly
<uberNoob> dude, you play with terminal all day doing all sorts of configs
<uberNoob> exactly
<uberNoob> so maybe 20 - 50 lines of commands that's all it takes
<rocko> who said i playied with configs
<uberNoob> tweak is the word i meant
<rocko> yes I do tweak config files
<uberNoob> the same goes for conky
<rocko> but conky I want to do a lot to it
<rocko> and it doesn't work
<rocko> and it takes to long to get where I want it
<uberNoob> hang on let me get you mine
<rocko> I want it to display gigs for available memory like 2.4 gb or what ever
<rocko> instead of the normal crap it does
<rocko> pastebin please
<uberNoob> here: http://pastebin.com/m183b27b3
<uberNoob> so u know u can have multiple instances of conky running.
<rocko> yes I know that
<rocko> uberNoob can you repost that at pastebin.ca please
<uberNoob> repost what?
<rocko> pastebin.ca allows for raw
<rocko> at the other pastebin you just posted uberNoob
<rocko> please use pastebin.ca
<rocko> pastebin.com will leave all those stupid numbers
<rocko> when I copy and paste
<uberNoob> http://pastebin.ca/1389348
<rocko> or nevermind I forgot about the bottom part
<rocko> http://pastebin.ca/raw/1389348
<uberNoob> eh np
<uberNoob> rocko: notice that the spacing is important thereby you have the align attribute
#xubuntu 2010-04-12
<jrendas> does anyone know if when I delete one file using "sudo rm file" it can be recovered?
<embajador_> hola alguien habla español
<slyrus> I'm new to xubuntu (the installer is spinning away) but, so far, the installer looks very nice and appears to be running well on this box which seems to give various flavors of debian and freebsd fits.
<myrl>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
<myrl>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
<myrl>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
<myrl>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
<Gadg3t> i am a noob to ubuntu and i need a little help, I seem to not have video when ubuntu boots up. i can ssh in and everything is working fine but when i restart i do get the ubuntu starting splash screen but never the login. what could be wrong?
<slyrus> i've got video, but no audio :) looking for hdmi audio from an h55 motherboard. do i need to build my own kernel for this?
<Balsaq> Good Morning Xubuntu.
<el3ment> hey
<el3ment> :P
<el3ment> i cant run my weather widget :| everytime when try to ffind any city or location im get err mesage Cant find location
<el3ment> how  can i fix that
<Balsaq> you MAY need to edit the weatherscreenlet.py file and add "&link=xoap" to the xoap.weather.com URL
<el3ment> where can find this file to edit it ?
<Balsaq> http://xoap.weather.com/weather/local/17068?cc=*&dayf=10&prod=xoap&link=xoap&par=1003666583&key=41 28909340a9b2fc&unit=s&hbhf=12
<el3ment> i know this is not roght channel but im speakinf for Kde Weather Forecast wiget :) with bbc blabla station
<knome> el3ment, we pretty much do not know anything about that, so it'd be better to ask the right channel
<el3ment> no one live there :|
<knome> you can ask both #kde and #kubuntu
<knome> or search the ubuntu forums, or google
<Balsaq> good morning psycho_oreos.
<psycho_oreos> good evening Balsaq, hows you?
<Balsaq> i am holding my own.
<psycho_oreos> err ok, what does that mean lol?
<Balsaq> i am learning slowly but surely
<Balsaq> trying to get involved
<psycho_oreos> learning new things I gather?
<psycho_oreos> ahh
<Balsaq> xubuntu
<psycho_oreos> thought you'd be fairly familiar with it by now considering you have been here for awhile and I think you may have assisted users
<psycho_oreos> s/think/thought
<Balsaq> well isee many questions i cannot answer
<psycho_oreos> ahh ok
<Balsaq> some...i have no idea what they are even talking about.
<psycho_oreos> we all had to start from somewhere and slowly but surely we'll get there :)
<Balsaq> plus o only use computers for the basics....
<Balsaq> i am a minimalist i guess
<Balsaq> like em lean and mean
<psycho_oreos> I guess for me the only way to learn is to try and move out of my comfort zone, because comfort zones are nice but its like lying on one of those beanie bags
<Balsaq> yup and i have been doing that...especailly after workin all day.
<psycho_oreos> xubuntu is somewhat fairly lean I agree to some point though others may say lubuntu (which isn't out yet but there is a desktop package you can get) will probably be just as lean if not leaner
<Balsaq> riding on my laurelsit would take a lot to move me off xubuntu.
<Balsaq> ooops combined 2 thoughts
<Balsaq> it would take a lot to move me off xubutu.
<psycho_oreos> I was getting confused with laurelsit lol
<psycho_oreos> yeah xubuntu is still very much ubuntu on the insides
<Balsaq> i like the way way the ubuntu screen looks as it boots in 9.04
<psycho_oreos> all the core stuff are more or less ubuntu just the frontend that's different and a fair few other included programs
 * psycho_oreos personally didn't like ubuntu's brown theme, but that's how they convey their distros across
<Balsaq> i dont either the brown at all...should be fire engine red
<Balsaq> bright, arterial red.
<psycho_oreos> well for me the xubuntu jaunty's theme is a little nicer but to each our own
<psycho_oreos> s/our/their
<Balsaq> i just added another 512 rdram to my lil xubuntu rocket.
<Balsaq> pc1066
<psycho_oreos> rdram? *shudders* the days where those sticks would almost cost one an arm and a leg
<Balsaq> runs real nice on a gig...in fact ran great on the half gig
<Balsaq> yeah i really have to shop ebay for a oong time to buy it cheap but i get it done
<Balsaq> i paid only 14 dolllars and free shipping
<Balsaq> the pc1066 is pretty fast even by todays standards
<psycho_oreos> yeah right now they aren't so expensive but they should already appear at the stage where they are rare.. it was a bitter race between rdram and ddr-sdram
<Balsaq> yeah i wouldnt even be messing with them but my employer gave me 6 for free
<Balsaq> all with 512 originally
<Balsaq> almost done upgrading them all
<psycho_oreos> there were some tests done on it but I don't know if they are reliable or not (of course reviewers can easily be bribed almost like every other person) and they say on some parts rdram was better than ddr-sdram but ddr-sdram were mostly better elsewhere
<psycho_oreos> nice
<Balsaq> runs at 533mgz
<Balsaq> so no biggie....but xubuntu luvs it
 * psycho_oreos goes overboard with RAMs, almost always putting in the maximum amount of memory the mobo can handle
<Balsaq> see...thats where it gets expensive...they still want 100-200 for the big sticks
<Balsaq> ram is like money....
<psycho_oreos> the whole computer's internals is money lol
<psycho_oreos> what grows from a simple computer just for web surfing to be a full blown multimedia computer that can handle high resolution gaming and all that multiple monitors jazz
<Ongacska> Ola bruderz
<_Techie_> heya
<Ongacska> Balsaq brotha aloha!
<Ongacska> Anyone can help me?
<psycho_oreos> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ongacska> I have an ubuntu 9.10, fresh install. The languga packages installed. Why I do not switch to hungarian language?
<psycho_oreos> you've gone through that language thing before?
<Sysi> select at login what language to use
<psycho_oreos> or that
<Ongacska> I tried swicth to language support in Sytem >>Admin, but the ubuntu not offered to me the selections:(
<Ongacska> On login screen: English
<Ongacska> the hungarian language pack installed from synaptic
<Ongacska> Sysi bruder ola!
<Ongacska> How the waether in Finland now?
<Ongacska> (weather )
<xubuntu551> xubuntu or linux mint 8 xfce hekp me to choose
<xubuntu551> help i mean
<psycho_oreos> try in #ubuntu-bots
<xubuntu551> what's that
<xubuntu551> im not a geek uno
<psycho_oreos> a channel where you can ask for your query on wars between taste
<xubuntu551> what do you use?
<_Techie_> were in a xubuntu channel, offcourse were gonna reccomend xubuntu
<xubuntu551> lol
<psycho_oreos> I have xubuntu jaunty on my desktop but I have some other distro on my lappy which I'm using now
<psycho_oreos> err one of my desktops
<_Techie_> i have xubuntu jaunty on my laptop and thats my only current linux install
<_Techie_> well, its ubuntu turned xubuntu
<psycho_oreos> via aptitude install xubuntu-desktop? heh
<psycho_oreos> xubuntu551, honestly? your question is kinda like asking which one tastes better, red apple or green apple?
<psycho_oreos> and as _Techie_ which I very much agree, this is xubuntu only channel so its obvious
<_Techie_> also just a heads up, im in bed watching a movie and its bloody cold, so dont expect prompt replies from me
<psycho_oreos> wintertime eh?
<_Techie_> yeah
<_Techie_> i live in New Zealand
<psycho_oreos> its not too cold here, Brisbane, QLD, .au
<_Techie_> haha
<_Techie_> im south east of you
<psycho_oreos> I'm lying here half naked with my lappy, setting it up
<psycho_oreos> hehe
<_Techie_> anyway, back to my semi warm bed
<_Techie_> ill jump on the ipod
<psycho_oreos> you should take your lappy to your bed, that's what I do
<_Techie_> i dont use my lappy
<_Techie_> and im watching the movie on my desktop coz its a 720p movie
<psycho_oreos> ahh lol
 * psycho_oreos continues setting up archlinux and ducks for any incoming !ot notices ;)
<techpod> iPod + warm bed = good
<techpod> My laptop barely runs xubuntu
<psycho_oreos> >1GHz?
<techpod> 400mhz
<psycho_oreos> eek
<techpod> PowerPC g4
<psycho_oreos> oh I also got my operands wrong I was meant to say < 1GHz lol I fail
<psycho_oreos> ahh and so you got ppc builds
<techpod> I knew what you meant
<techpod> Yeah ppc builds ftw and alot of work getting it going
<psycho_oreos> hehe I can imagine :) EFI based BIOS and stuff
<techpod> I use yaboot on the laptop
<psycho_oreos> heh I have 0 experience with linux and ppc, I know they can be a pita at timems
<psycho_oreos> s/timems/times
<techpod> All my problems were involving video and wireless
<psycho_oreos> I presume the wireless was airport driver? something about broadcom I suspect
<psycho_oreos> not sure about what sort of video chipset they would have in those things but in the latter non-ppc builds they have nvidia chipsets
<techpod> Had to patch the driver for wpa-psk support
<residentgrey> how did you do that? I am still a newb
<techpod> Ati fire gl mobility
<psycho_oreos> sounds like someone didn't include that into package builds
<psycho_oreos> ahh ati
<psycho_oreos> residentgrey, you need source, build-essentials and need to know how to use patch (google has got some good examples of how)
<residentgrey> patch like with svn?
<psycho_oreos> no usually patches are files with names ending in .patch
<psycho_oreos> oh I forgot to mention, you need to rebuild the driver from source too after applying the patch, if build is successful you install it and modprobe it
<residentgrey> ima go man that modprobe again
<psycho_oreos> you should imo, prior to loading the new module, make sure the old module is backed up and removed
<residentgrey> i have a question about usbserial, can that point to more than one device? I had to set the device id and all that for my air card to work
<residentgrey> when/if I put in another usb device will that get flashed?
<psycho_oreos> depends on the id I suppose
<residentgrey> oh ok
<techpod> Movies almost over so I'll be shutting down soon
<residentgrey> which movie?
<techpod> Chronicles of riddick directors cut 720p
<residentgrey> nice
<_Techie_> times up
<techpod> I'll chat from the iPod for a little while
<techpod> Awe
<techpod> Nobodys talking now
<residentgrey> im just trying to understand linux systems
<residentgrey> gonna get certified
<techpod> Don't put us freelance guys outta work
<residentgrey> we need to be certified to be good freelance
<residentgrey> and keep the job
<techpod> Don't need a certification to be "good"
<residentgrey> true but that's how you get the contracts and a job to get more xp
<techpod> I'm gonna go to sleep, might be on tomorrow
<Pres-Gas> 'gmorning all
<Pres-Gas> So, what does it mean when I get "Received CTCP 'VERSION'".
<Pres-Gas> I keep getting kicked off
<Pres-Gas> Ahh..I see...I forgot I was logged into another machine
<Pres-Gas> Thar we go
<psycho_oreos> receive ctcp version is when someone sent a specific client to client message
<psycho_oreos> and that specific one is checking the version of your client in which it will be your IRC client
<sinnyo> test
<sinnyo> :D
<Sysi> pong
<sinnyo> halo sysi
<knome> root, eww
<rabc> hi folks would anyone be kind enough to help im using filezilla and need to browse to the location of the usb drive running OS xubuntu which directory is the USB dirve under theres nothing obvious there thanks
<knome> if it's automounted, then /media/something
<ploc> is xubuntu capable of playing audio cd ?
<charlie-tca> ploc: yes
<charlie-tca> what version?
<ploc> the last one : 9.10
<ploc> when my friend is inserting an audio cd, he gets no sound
<ploc> but he has sound with a video from a dvd
<charlie-tca> Put the cd in the drive, open exaile, select the bottom tab, audio ???, select a track, hit the big green +, then hit the play button
<charlie-tca> It doesn't do it automatically
<ploc> ok, I'll tell it to my friend so he can test it
<ploc> charlie-tca: which tab are you speaking about ? http://yeknan.free.fr/blog/images/ubuntu7.10/softs/exaile.jpg
<ploc> files ?
<charlie-tca> It will appear on the left below Files Radio Playlists Collection
<charlie-tca> A new tab will show up for audio disc
<ploc> ok, thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello guy
<Sachse_Siechtum> s
<Sachse_Siechtum> hello Sysi  :-)
<Sysi> hi
<Sachse_Siechtum> how you doin Sysi ? :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I want to activate anti aliasing with my nvidia card..so I look on this website: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356888 when I set the command: nvidia-settings -a FSAA=num
<Sachse_Siechtum> I get the message: ERROR: Error parsing assignment 'FSAA=num' (No attribute value specified).
<Sachse_Siechtum> whoops
<Sachse_Siechtum> alright my bad
<charlie-tca> Let me think about that one...
<betOu> Yj rhel
<kura> Hey guys, apologies if you've had this question crop up a lot but; has anyone else experienced issues with Plymouth on latest install of Xubuntu 10.04? My install no longer displays any splash on boot at all.
<charlie-tca> known issue depending on video card
<kura> Ah, yey, thanks. I've seen on the forums some people seem to be having issues with nVidia and splash only displaying on reboot etc but because I use an ATI card I wondered if it might be something different.
<kura> quit
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hello, Sachse_Siechtum
<charlie-tca> Going better now?
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, just looking for a way to enable FSAA in WIne
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah
<charlie-tca> I don't use Wine, have no idea, myself
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok.
<Sachse_Siechtum> well Max Payne 1 & 2 and Steam/ HL 2 run fine.... just the missing FSAA bugs me...
<edvard> ok wise guys
<edvard> i just installed 10.04 in virtualbox
<edvard> where the hell did you put xorg.conf?
<Sysi> it doesn't exist anymore by default
<edvard> oh dear...
<Sysi> write yourself or use xrandr
<edvard> so X is so automagic now it doesn't need a config file?
<edvard> what is the world coming to?...
<charlie-tca> edvard: xorg.conf hasn't existed for over a year nwo
<edvard> ?
<charlie-tca> s/nwo/now
<edvard> there was one in 9.10
<charlie-tca> Not by default
<edvard> ?
<edvard> where did mine come from?
<edvard> i swear it was there when i installed
<edvard> ack, i'm feeling dizzy
<charlie-tca> either you / someone created it or it was carried forward by an upgrae
<charlie-tca> 10.04 will create one if you install hardware drivers
<edvard> aha
<edvard> that must have been it
<edvard> i installed the ATI driver on 64-bit realtime kernel, so I had to build it myself
<edvard> catalyst control built me a custom file
<edvard> i don't remember there not being one by default, however
<edvard> xorg.conf is usually one of the first things I get my hands on after a fresh install
<charlie-tca> yeah, it is not needed by most users now
<edvard> i admit hacking xorg.conf is not for the faint of heart, but to remove it entirely?
<edvard> it feels...
<charlie-tca> If it is just an empty file, why keep it?
<edvard> yes, I noticed the default one had a few token "section" lines in it with no real configuration info
<edvard> that threw me too
<charlie-tca> The only thing it does in lucid is tell the system to use "nvidia" instead of "nouveau"
<charlie-tca> (on my computer)
<edvard> ah
<edvard> I heard about that
<charlie-tca> heh
<edvard> that's not X, that's nvidia dropping support for 'nv'
<edvard> how well does nouveau work nowadays?
<charlie-tca> nvidia is the hardware driver, nouveau is the open-source driver
<charlie-tca> Works fine, but it does not have 3d
<edvard> :\
<edvard> neither did nv, so i guess its a fine tradeoff
<edvard> ok, back to virtualbox
<edvard> thanks for the info
<charlie-tca> Have fun with lucid
<edvard> i'm hoping so
<edvard> 9.10 was damn fine
<edvard> but I'd like to stick with a lts release for once
<charlie-tca> It is going to be a really good release, I hope
<edvard> me too
<charlie-tca> It is heading there
<Appetite> Is there a way to permanently set the keyboard layout to en-AltGr deadkeys? I change it via applications->settings->keyboard->layout but it seems to revert to plain EN after a while/on reboot
#xubuntu 2010-04-13
<Techpod> Afternoon xubuntu
<Balsaq> Good Morning.
<pedrosanta> hi all
<pedrosanta> i was wondering if someone could help me with something
<pedrosanta> xubuntu related
<pedrosanta> anyone around?
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pedrosanta> okay
<pedrosanta> my xfce panels sometimes disapear on my xubuntu 9.10
<pedrosanta> how can i prevent that
<pedrosanta> or
<pedrosanta> how can i submit a bug or something?
<TheSheep> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<pedrosanta> thx TheSheep that first link solved me the problem
<pedrosanta> it's not like i have searched the web for this but...
<pedrosanta> because i did
<pedrosanta> we have alot of public xubuntu terminals and most of the people doesn't knows that alt+f2 hack
<pedrosanta> ultimately i made a script that removes those configuration files at each logout...
<pedrosanta> but i didn't knew exactly on which files that information was stored...
<pedrosanta> i'm pretty sure that a bug has already been filled, i will look further on this "bug" gather some more information and if i think it's relevant i will submit one...
<ded_> Maybe someone here can help me... my audio isnt working at all. and heres my lspci output
<ded_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Aquina> HELP! I have open questions which will expire soon! (https://answers.launchpad.net/~aquina/+createdquestions?field.search_text=&field.sort=NEWEST_FIRST&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.language=de&field.language=en&field.language-empty-marker=1&field.status=OPEN&field.status=NEEDSINFO&field.status=ANSWERED&field.status-empty-marker=1)
<bazhang> !hdaintel
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<pteague> i know there are rare, but possible collisions with md5sum, what's a better check?
<Aquina> sha?
<Aquina> Open a terminal and enter sha1sum, sha224sum, sha256sum, sha384sum or sha512sum. That should provide you with better checksums.
<pteague> Aquina: looking at your questions...  my understanding is crontab has a group sticky because the cron file created via crontab -e needs to be readable by the crontab group... not sure about others
<Aquina> thx, pteague! :-)
#xubuntu 2010-04-14
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello Sysi
<raj> guys i have a question. what would the problem be. if the CD refuses to install at all costs no matter how i partition the drive. on the hard drive i formated it to EXT4 and it still says 4 GIG used then when i tried to install it stops and gives me a DVD/CD and/or a HDD error. is the drive filled with bad sectors? I dont finish the install no matter what CD i use. even if i use my external DVD drive. its not the CD drive or the CD itse
<raj> <raj> lf ( tried multiple ones) can any1 tell me what could it be? i thought the even with bad sectors it still should install. or is the HDD locked?
<Balsaq> Good evening citizens of Xubuntu!
<kfisher> hi
<Balsaq> good morning kfisher welcome to Xubuntu.
<kfisher> I have question how do i acces remove vps with xbuntu through nx
<kfisher> remote vps*
<Balsaq> standby
<kfisher> Any ideas?
<Balsaq> at times, it take a while for a tech to answer. i am reding about it now. off hand i do not know the answer...seems to be ALOT of prerequisites.
<Balsaq> reading*
<kfisher> k, i'm reading to... thanks
<kfisher> i know that with ubuntu desktop install you can connection with out installing nx server..
<kfisher> would it be easier to install vnc instead?
<Balsaq> i am checking with a few techs in my channel to see  if they know
<kfisher> thanks Balsaq.
<Balsaq> what is vpn?
<Balsaq> virtual private network
<Balsaq> EC said maybe you could use a tunnel
<Balsaq> "I imagine he could access his vpn and set up a tunnel for nx"
<kfisher> vnc remove server/client app
<Balsaq> one of my techs admitted he could never get nx working...
<kfisher> hmm.
<Balsaq> but he is not into buntu
<kfisher> http://www.ehow.com/how_5089245_install-vnc-server-ubuntu.html
<Balsaq> I'm not sure that nx can directly connect through a vpn without that being set up first
<kfisher> I used in past with debian xvce vps
<kfisher> xfce*
<Balsaq> which edition of ubuntu are you using now
<Balsaq> or xubuntu if you are here
<Balsaq> hmmm...claims hen id it with debian xfce before
<Balsaq> he* did*
<Balsaq> weird...has about 60 techs stumped
<kfisher> i install xubuntu over ubuntu server jaunky
<Balsaq> hmmm refresh me was that 9.10?
<kfisher> i used vnc sever with xfce debian
<kfisher> 8.04
<kfisher> server
<Balsaq> oldie but a goodie
<kfisher> not sure what version i have of xubuntu probbably 9.10 how do i check through putty?
<pleia2> kfisher: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Balsaq> its under the accesoories menu soemwhere...not on my xubutucomputer now
<pleia2> and ubuntu w/ gnome's remote desktop is just a version of vnc or somesuch
<pleia2> with xubuntu you'll need to install something
<kfisher> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<kfisher> DISTRIB_RELEASE=9.04
<kfisher> DISTRIB_CODENAME=jaunty
<kfisher> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 9.04"
<pleia2> so yes, I'd just install vnc
<kfisher> is that link i provide good enough, or do you have a more updated link anywhere?
<pleia2> might want to try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<pleia2> but the guide you posted might be ok too
<kfisher> thanks.
<silare> How do I make my Albatross theme (Xfce) make it so Docky's icon is not red?
<Balsaq> Good Morning Lords of the Kernal.
<hatake_kakashi> good evening Balsaq
<Dracari> i was Reommended by the guys in #ubuntu-powerpc to try asking here about testing a slightly edited ISO of Xubuntu 9.10 PPC that Ha sNo extra langpacks. the current 9.10 ISO is Just a few MB too big for a CD-r
<Dracari> *Recommended
<Dracari> (its a mere 6.6MB too big for a normal 700MB CD-R)
<Balsaq> thats odd, i have 910 on a 700mb cd?
<Sysi> note architechture
<Dracari> Unless the ISO i Downloaded is either outdated or corrupted
<Balsaq> oh...maybe becasue its power pc
<Dracari> UltraISO show sits set as an 793MB ISO w/ *( MB free if ste to a 703(700MB) ISO it says 6618kb overload
<Sysi> i can't even find ppc-xubuntu 9.10
<Dracari> i tried trimming the Unneeded files for 64bit PPC (the target PPC Macs are only 32bit) and it refuse dto even load let alone Boot.
<Dracari> its in the cdimage section of ubuntu.com Sysi ( http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/karmic/release/)
<Balsaq> try xubuntu powerPC9.04 maybe?
<Balsaq> powerPC 9.04 i meant
<Dracari> if i didnt Ultra care of Dual booting between OSX or had teh drive pre-configure dto do so.. i'd Just use  the Net installer ISO
<Sysi> oh right, under ports
<Sysi> dvd isn't an option? you should be able to do dualboot with netinstall also
<Dracari> DVD is And isnt an option
<Dracari> Target 1 is a 400MHZ G3 that has a dvd drive Target 2 is a 700mhz G4 but only a cd burner
<Dracari> i'd haveto dismantle em both Just for a drive swap.. Twice
<Sysi> 400mhz sounds more like Lubuntu, depending about RAM
<Dracari> 512MB
<Dracari> in both Macs
<Balsaq> puppy runs fast on 400mgz...i have one
<Sysi> so much, xub propably runs fine
<Dracari> Balsaq: im more use dto *ubuntu as it dual boots w/ my pcs and is now my Webserver's OS
<Balsaq> i ran ubuntu on my400mgz machine for awhile...iwas pretty good
<Balsaq> i like xubuntu the best of all of them no doubt
<Dracari> i even use a special xUbuntu (not to be confuse dfor Xubuntu[Xfce ubuntu] but is Xbox Ubuntu) fo rmy Xbox 1
<_Techie_> wow, somebody talking about both xUbuntu and Xubuntu PPC
<Dracari> where i should be using actually puppy or DSL for it since teh Xbox 1 only has 64MB Ram
<_Techie_> Dracari, you running xUbuntu via a xbe loader or have you installed it with a cromwell bios?
<Dracari> xbe loader but Fully dedicated HDD
<_Techie_> hrmm
<Dracari> as teh xbox is Softmodded
<_Techie_> i see
<_Techie_> ive got a dualmodded xbox
<Dracari> and i dont trust myself to tsop flash
<_Techie_> its softmodded and hardmodded
<zebra5> Hello
<zebra5> anyone here ?
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zebra5> I need help with setting same resolution GDM login screen as my default desktop resolution (1680x1050).
<zebra5> My setup is a laptop attached to a 22'' TFT, laptop lid is closed and its lcd is off.
<zebra5> second Q. i don't have a xorg.conf in /etc/X11 - should i manually run sudo Xorg -configure ?
<zebra5> and copy xorg.conf to /etc/X11/
<genii> It would be called xorg.conf.new but basically yes
<xubuntu635> elo
<hum_bak> works
<hum_bak> bbs
<clutch> In my previous xubuntu install, sound was fine.  Now I have formatted and done a minimal cli install + fluxbox and sound doesn't work.  Installed alsa-utils, alsa-tools, alsa-base, linux-sound-base, nothing.
<clutch> All channels in alsamixer are unmuted and turned up
<TheSheep> clutch: how do you check if the sound works?
<TheSheep> clutch: because mp3's won't work on fresh install
<sn0man> did you install the restricted extra's?
<clutch> TheSheep: youtube videos
<clutch> wasn't sure if there is a sound test or anything
<TheSheep> you'd still need the codec installed, I think
<clutch> installing restricted extras for the hell of it right now...
<TheSheep> there used to be some example content installed that didn't need restricted codecs
<TheSheep> some Aesop's fable I think
<clutch> I used a minimal iso and just installed the CLI version, so no example content here
<clutch> trying to kind of build from the ground up for an old laptop that I need to use everyday
<clutch> hlysht there're a lot of restricted extras...64.8mb
<clutch> so many fonts too lol
<clutch> nope, still nothing.  wtf
<clutch> I must be missing some package somewhere or something
<SoniC> come si fa a mettere le addon su xchat
<Sysi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SoniC> grazie
<Aquina> sudo find / -xdef -xtype f -print | grep "konsole" > /home/denton/Download/scanresult.txt 2>&1
<Aquina> find: ungültige Option `-xdef'
<Aquina> (means: find: invalid option `-xdef')
<Aquina> Can someone help me, please?
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> the upper and lower trays on my desktop have disappeared, is there a renedy for thid?
<_Techie_> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Arpad2> panels
<Arpad2> thats the pro term, thanks:)
<Arpad2> i heve them back now , thanks ubottu!:)
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<Aquina> Can someone tell me why "-xdef" is declared as an invalid option of find?
<subspider> hello everyone
<subspider> :D
<subspider> long time no see
#xubuntu 2010-04-15
<Sachse_Siechtum> hello subspider
<subspider> hello Sachse_Siechtum how are you
<subspider> ??
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm fine, thanks. Just reading about the WINE history :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> subspider, good night
<subspider> Sachse_Siechtum, good night man nice story hehehehe
<haywire> Anyone familiar with GDMsetup in xubuntu 9.10?
<rsyring> du is giving me errors for folders in my home directory.  They say "cannot read directory" and "permission denied".  But I have rwx permission on those folders.  Thoughts?
<Balsaq> good evening.
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi
 * MalfermitaKodo is struggling to get the control key set up...
<MalfermitaKodo> When I type "setxkbmap -option compose:caps" in a shell, it works, but not at login
<mertle> MalfermitaKodo: tried adding it to autostarted apps?
<MalfermitaKodo> mertle: how?
<mertle> MalfermitaKodo: in the menu applications-settings
<MalfermitaKodo> ty
<MalfermitaKodo> found it
<mertle> MalfermitaKodo: well done :)
<MalfermitaKodo> Thank you!
<plouffe> I recently did a fresh install of xubuntu, and now it doesn't recognize any filenames that contain any special characters such as Chinese, French , .. Any solution?
<TheSheep> plouffe: "doesn't recognize"?
<plouffe> it shows them as "?????"
<plouffe> the characters are being replaced by question marks
<TheSheep> which application?
<plouffe> Thunar, Totem, ls command
<plouffe> everything basically
<TheSheep> in your home, or on some external disk?
<plouffe> it's a vfat partition on my computer
<TheSheep> ah, vfat
<TheSheep> add an option specifying the encoding
<TheSheep> to the mount command
<TheSheep> or to your fstab
<TheSheep> !vfat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<plouffe> thanks
<jarnos> I am trying to use festival for speech  syntetization in jaunty, but command "festival --tts test.txt" gives Linux: can't open /dev/dsp
<jarnos> so no sound :(
<psycho_oreos> I think /dev/dsp is part of the old oss package, and can be possibly installed via getting alsa-oss
<jarnos> psycho_oreos: i tried, but no luck
<psycho_oreos> jarnos, no /dev/dsp? ?
<jarnos> psycho_oreos: still "Linux: can't open /dev/dsp"
<psycho_oreos> jarnos, I meant do you have an /dev/dsp? interfaces i.e. /dev/dsp{1-9}, etc
<jarnos> psycho_oreos: I have /dev/dsp
<psycho_oreos> jarnos, and is that a symlink or actual device?
<jarnos> psycho_oreos: actual
<psycho_oreos> jarnos, hmm it might be a perms issue, maybe festival has its own user or you need to join audio group or something like that
<psycho_oreos> jarnos, try running festival as root
<jarnos> psycho_oreos: no help
<psycho_oreos> jarnos, which one, festival as root?
<jarnos> psycho_oreos: yes
<psycho_oreos> jarnos, try simple commands like echo "some words" | festival --tts
<jarnos> psycho_oreos: same issue
<psycho_oreos> jarnos, I don't have a clue then, it could be badly installed/configured alsa-oss
<psycho_oreos> or maybe pulseaudio is meddling with it
<jarnos> psycho_oreos: I don't have pulseaudio running in jaunty. Is pulseaudio default already in jaunty? It seems to be in lucid testing version.
<jarnos> I have these installed, though: gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio libpulse-mainloop-glib0 libpulse0 vlc-plugin-pulse
<psycho_oreos> pulseaudio already is in jaunty and..
<psycho_oreos> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<jarnos> psycho_oreos: pulseaudio has been in used in latest Ubuntu releases, but are you sure it has been used as default in any Xubuntu release to date? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/KarmicKoala/Final does not have a word about pulse
<psycho_oreos> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.19-0ubuntu4.1 (karmic), package size 586 kB, installed size 4200 kB
<psycho_oreos> I don't know of any versions prior to jaunty but I can confirm from jaunty there is already pulseaudio
<psycho_oreos> pulseaudio being default
<jarnos> psycho_oreos: so "ps aux | grep [p]ulseaudio" gives something?
<psycho_oreos> jarnos, provided that its running, I hacked mine ouut
<psycho_oreos> out*
<jarnos> psycho_oreos: It seems like I have hacked mine out, too. I can't remember everything.
<mr_pouit> psycho_oreos: pulseaudio isn't used by default in xubuntu
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello Sysi  *cuddles* :-)
<Sysi> ohai
<Sachse_Siechtum> Sysi, how you doin?
<Sysi> as usual
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I was just leading the judo kids group... that was stressful *g*
<Sysi> so you're not real nerd :p
<Sachse_Siechtum> uhm no? Well I might be a nerd when it comes to women...well you wouldnt notice it by my looks (long hair...metal guy type)
<knome> lol
<Sysi> i'm propably nolifest guy you can find, even that i don't do programming or gaming
<knome> Sysi, lie
<Sysi> maybe, but not badly
<Sachse_Siechtum> nolifest?
<Sysi> most no-life
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm a big gamer....
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah
<Sachse_Siechtum> I live in a small town, so...
<knome> i can't understand that gamer-metalhead-type
<knome> :P
<Sachse_Siechtum> knome, why not?
<knome> just can't
<knome> even if i try to get a grip of what moves in their (your) heads, can't
<Sysi> that's my second or third definition for nerd
<Sachse_Siechtum> its easy...first I found computer games when I was 12 and when I was 18/19 I discovered metal music *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> Sysi,  LOL
<Sysi> first is that my type, oldschool
<knome> "i must listen to boring music with vocals i can't understand, oh, and i have to play counterstrike, i'm so kewl"
<Sysi> thin and glasses
<Sachse_Siechtum> I dunno the "true" def. of a metal guy...I'm pretty calm, mostly...
<Sachse_Siechtum> lol
<knome> Sachse_Siechtum, dresses in black leather, despises anybody who listen to anything else than metal
<Sysi> knome: cs:s is for little boys with too big trousers
<Sachse_Siechtum> knome, nope.... as long as kids dont stress me with loud music out of their cellphones...
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm good
<Sachse_Siechtum> I dont play cs *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> its boring
<knome> and if they do, you say "MURGH!" ?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I play DoD
<Sachse_Siechtum> no, I judo throw the guy with the cell phone. *laughs*
<Sysi> pretty many of metal fans i know listen europop also :)
<knome> okay, a metal guy.
<Sachse_Siechtum> europop is too much of generic...
<Sysi> knome: i don't *look* like metal guy but i am one
<knome> Sysi, bah :P
<Sysi> np: Disturbed - Fear
<Sachse_Siechtum> when I hear eurpop I think of bad 90s mainstream techno with vocals
<Sachse_Siechtum> Sysi, YEEEAAH! :-)
<Sysi> that makes it awesome
<Sysi> expecially at 3am
<Sachse_Siechtum> np: Epica - Incentive
<Sachse_Siechtum> LOL
<knome> np: Thirteen Senses – Under the Sun
<Sachse_Siechtum> speaking of Metal...
<knome> yeah, i definitely do not understand you metalheads.
<Sachse_Siechtum> Sysi, do you know Type O Negaive?
<Sysi> one lad tried to tease me with some tough black metal, i liked it
<Sachse_Siechtum> negative
<Sysi> i don't think so
<Sachse_Siechtum> I dont like black metal much
<Sachse_Siechtum> the singer of T O N died yesterday
<Sachse_Siechtum> heart attack...he got 48
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-(
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm more for gothic metal...
<Sachse_Siechtum> but I also like Queen
<Sysi> i listen practically anything
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<knome> Sysi, m. a. numminen?
<Sachse_Siechtum> also listen to some electronic stuff...
<Sachse_Siechtum> hello charlie-tca  :-)
<Sysi> knome: anything but "iskelmä"
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, *cuddles*
<charlie-tca> Hello, Sachse_Siechtum
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<knome> Sachse_Siechtum, you practically listen to nothing then :P
<Sachse_Siechtum> knome, my taste is broad...
<Sachse_Siechtum> I even like some hip hop songs..
<Sysi> oh, you're into doom metal
<Sachse_Siechtum> Sysi, doom metal? Like Octavia?
<knome> Sachse_Siechtum, you can't describe m. a. numminen, but i'm pretty sure you won't like it / able to lsiten to it more than 5mins
<Sysi> Sachse_Siechtum: TON sounded doom to me
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, IF you can make my Xubuntu running perfectly, I gonna send you a christmas gift :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> knome, what genre is it?
<Sysi> knome: is that the guy with funny voice?
<charlie-tca> Sachse_Siechtum: never gonna happen...
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, why? *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> Sysi, listening to evanescence now...
<charlie-tca> heh, When it hits perfect, there is nothing left to do
<Sysi> knome: do you always listen this boring stuff?
<knome> Sysi, not always.
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, well ok...change perfect to...running fine :-)
<charlie-tca> Now that is a goal we can work on. It isn't there yet?
<knome> Sachse_Siechtum, http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=c_6T4CWdDBw
<knome> Sachse_Siechtum, decide on the genre yourself.
<Sachse_Siechtum> evanescence is not bad...but they have to get more variation into the arrangements....on open door, they sound all the same..
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, well some thing bug me still...like...everytime X boots up, I have to type in the password so my wlan will connect
<charlie-tca> known problem, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu
<Sachse_Siechtum> ROFL
<Sachse_Siechtum> this song....LOL
<Sachse_Siechtum> knome, where are they from? Finland?
<knome> Sachse_Siechtum, yup.
<Sachse_Siechtum> LOL I guessed it... only they can come up with something like that!
<Sachse_Siechtum> lol
<Sachse_Siechtum> well I'm german so I understand it...even if its heavy accented
<knome> he also sings in finnish, english and swedish.
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm just thinking what they mean with "gummikavalier" I think its another word for dildo
<knome> nope
<knome> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<knome> ;P
<Sachse_Siechtum> ups sorry
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok d****o
<knome> Sachse_Siechtum, it's something you have to blow up hard before using
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah a blow up ****
<Sysi> should i know that?
<knome> Sachse_Siechtum, there's some more stuff for you :P http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txtUCGBLGJk
<knome> Sysi, you're too young anyway.
<Sachse_Siechtum> knome, speaking of whitch...how old are you guys? I'm 28..
<knome> 24, Sysi is 11
<Sachse_Siechtum> 11? OMFG
<Sysi> :D
<knome> aahhhahaha
<Sysi> 17..
<knome> ;)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I get 29 on sunday
<knome> congrats
<Sachse_Siechtum> thanks
<Sysi> knome: numminen isn't that bad
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm too bad the performance of HL2 is so bad in WINE..
<knome> Sysi, have you heard the tracks where he does "kieut"
<Sysi> not sure
<Sachse_Siechtum> they reminds me of a german artist called helge schneider...
<Sachse_Siechtum> -s
<Sysi> knome: but i occasionally listen miley cyrus
<knome> haven't heard
<Sachse_Siechtum> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKvYDpmSX2Y
<Sysi> knome: also known "hannah montana"
<Sachse_Siechtum> be prepared for bad taste vlothing
<Sachse_Siechtum> clothing
<knome> Sachse_Siechtum, eww, he is joking. numminen is serious.
<charlie-tca> just listen, don't look
<knome> Sysi, ...
<knome> that ain't music
<Sysi> artist is the actor
<Sachse_Siechtum> LOL
<Sysi> but, yup
<charlie-tca> knome: it is music for very young people
<knome> charlie-tca, oh really :P
<Sachse_Siechtum> I kinda like that song...its so....crazy
<charlie-tca> Much younger than you, even
<knome> charlie-tca, i think it's for those who haven't born yet. :P
<charlie-tca> No, they get classical music
<charlie-tca> brahms, bethoven, taichovsky
<knome> charlie-tca, i suppose you mean beethoven and tchaikovsky :P
<charlie-tca> well, only if you count spelling
<Sysi> knome: btw, do you have sauna in your house?
<knome> Sysi, in our two rooms+kitchen? sorry, no.
<Sysi> mmph
<Sachse_Siechtum> I wanna go swimming in a lake :-)
<knome> own sauna's are not common when you live in flats :P
<Sysi> but can you use one?
<knome> Sysi, several.
<Sysi> i'd like to get some at the time of assembly
<knome> Sysi, we could use the one in this building, but haven't. we usually just visit my wife's parents.
<knome> Sysi, ...and in the summer, there's a possibility to use our summer cottage in espoo.
<knome> Sysi, or renko (near hämeenlinna)
<knome> Sysi, and then we have a family friend in helsinki who does have his own sauna in a his apartment
<Sysi> cool
<knome> the possibilities are infinite.
<knome> and there's many public saunas in helsinki
<knome> well maybe not that MANY, but several i know and probably more
<Sysi> hum
<knome> hum what?
<Sysi> much choises :)
<knome> sure.
<knome> Helsingin yleiset saunat ovat Sauna Arla, Kotiharjun sauna ja Sauna Hermanni.
<knome> (tells wikipedia)
<Sysi> swimming halls?
<knome> yeah, they have saunas
<knome> but those listed are *saunas*
<knome> nothing else
<Sachse_Siechtum> *burp*
<Sysi> let's see if i'm going to sauna alone or with friends
<knome> i'm not sure if we should continue this conversation somewhere else though :P
<Sachse_Siechtum> sauna is nice...
<Sysi> maybe :b
<knome> gonna shave my beard now.
<Sachse_Siechtum> damn I have to shave mine too...
<Sachse_Siechtum> to get that "dr. house" look
<knome> hah
<knome> i shaved away that karl marx look
<knome> (not really, but something that was going to grow up as one)
<Sachse_Siechtum> ROFL
<knome> well i have a friend with that look
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm just thinking about putting a pic of me into the channel...
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah
<Sachse_Siechtum> but I'm afraid the pic will float into some gay ****** website
<knome> it won't
<Sachse_Siechtum> alright...lemme find one...
<knome> 7msg Sysi what a fool
<knome> oops :)
<knome> no, not really
<Sachse_Siechtum> http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i115/punisher1981_2006/Dark/Dark1.jpg
<knome> okay ;)
<Sysi> how tall are you?
<knome> scary wooden supporting structure there
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm 1,69 meters
<knome> awww
<knome> ;)
<Sysi> i'm about 20cm more
<Sachse_Siechtum> pff show off *g*
<knome> talking of house look, i think i'm going to watch house in 20 mins
<Sachse_Siechtum> sweet
<Sachse_Siechtum> I finished the 6th season long time ago
<knome> i'm not a huge fan, it just happens to be in finnish tv
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah
<knome> :)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I normally dont watch hospital shows..but house is just awesome
<knome> i normally don't watch tv... now i'm just bored
<knome> even clients are not sending email
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm kinda bored too...
<Sachse_Siechtum> thinking about playing a game..
<Sachse_Siechtum> dunno whitch yet...
<Sachse_Siechtum> Company of heroes....or dod...or max  payne
<slow-motion> hi
<Balsaq> hello slow-motion , welcome to the Land of Xubuntu.
<charlie-tca> How can I get two rows of channels in Xchat?
<charlie-tca> Anybody? this is a legit question
<Balsaq> charlie-tca, there is a channel known as #xchat. they may be able to answer your question.
<charlie-tca> Thanks. I will ask there
<Sachse_Siechtum> and I'm back
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello slow-motion
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-04-16
<Dracari> is iot easier tyo Just remove existing Linux partitions before changing to xubuntu? i decided to switch away from PCLinuxOS on my laptop to xubuntu
<Dracari> and its a Dell Inspirion 1300
<Balsaq> is xubuntu going to be the only OS in that computer when you are done Dracari ?
<Dracari> No
<Dracari> it dualboot sXP and PCLinuxOS curretly
<Balsaq> easier...probably, especially if you can make backups.
<Balsaq> just in case.....
 * Dracari sighs " its funny.. i gave Up FFXI awhile back but every time i hear a few of the good Tracks from teh various soundtracks to it.. i wonder why i Gave it up..*
<Dracari> i wonder how far Wine and DirectX games are these days in Linux.
<Dracari> i havent tried to run FFXI PC under Wine since 8.04
<Dracari> this app UNetBootin has been handy for x86/x86-64 Installs/liveCD testing :3 Saves me bunch of $$ on CD-R's
<Dracari> great.... i haveto manually download and install my Network drivers for my laptop.
<Dracari> (wireless is Broadcom based)
<Dracari> Great... so is the Eithernet.
<Dracari> How can i manually install broadcom drivers -_-both eithernet AND Wireless are broadcom based on this laptop
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> was there someone who needed help with broadcom
<eagles0513875> wifi
<eagles0513875> Balsaq:
<eagles0513875> what was his name
<Dracari> <---
<Dracari> the laptops Eithernet And Wireless are Broadcom
<Balsaq> yeah it dracari
<eagles0513875> Dracari: can you open up the command line for me
<eagles0513875> anythign you do on linux wont effect  windows drivers or anything
<eagles0513875> Dracari: can you let me know when you have the commandline open please
<Dracari> Wifi 43xx based wired 44xx based
<eagles0513875> forget the wired
<eagles0513875> Dracari: can i get the exact wifi model please
<Dracari> to be precise Wifi is the 4318 and Wired 4401-B0
<eagles0513875> Dracari: can you type the following on command line : sudo apt-get install bw43-fwcutter
<eagles0513875> then reboot and see if it works
<Dracari> Cant
<Dracari> its completly Isolated from internet
<Dracari> Because Both are Broadcom based requring the cutter in the first place
<eagles0513875> when you installed xubuntu did you have the ethernet plugged in ?
<Dracari> No
<Dracari> and its 10.04 Lucid Lynx beta 2
<Balsaq> yikes
<eagles0513875> ok can you plug it in to the wired
<eagles0513875> Balsaq: not yikes
<Balsaq> qool...i be quiet
<eagles0513875> Balsaq: its looking quite nice
<Balsaq> i see that
<eagles0513875> Dracari: can you wire your self up
<Dracari> i get Nothing when the Eithernet line is connected
<eagles0513875> ok do sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<eagles0513875> that will bring the wired network up
<eagles0513875> once you do that command do ifconfig
<eagles0513875> and let me know if eth0 has an ip
<Dracari> doesnt even show even an 127.0.0.1 Ip
<eagles0513875> did you do sudo ifconfig eth- up
<eagles0513875> eth0 up
<Dracari> yes
<Dracari> theres nothing showing for eth0  for inet addr Mask or the ipv6  only under lo does it show anything
<eagles0513875> ok hold on
<eagles0513875> auto eth0
<eagles0513875> then
<eagles0513875> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Dracari> got no command 'auto' found
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> sounds like an incomplete install
<Dracari> Installed via USB (UNetBootin) as im low on CD-Rs
<eagles0513875> Dracari: do you have any data you need on  xubuntu
<eagles0513875> thats ok
<eagles0513875> Dracari: then in that case i recommend a reinstall with the ethernet plugged in
<Dracari> i havent used xubuntu since 8.04
<Dracari> and i ha dit remove and install the previous Distro that was on it. (PCLinuxOS)
<Balsaq> they arent even done fixin beta yet eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> Balsaq: its due out this month
<Dracari> 9.10's installer wasnt detecting XP or even PCLinuxOS on the HDD
<Balsaq> i know
<Balsaq> noone in devel has metnioned issues with wireless though...
<eagles0513875> Dracari: have you tried using karmic to install then upgrading via network from karmic to lucid
<Dracari> had the same prob w/ 9.10 and my win7 box it inturn Actually screwed up 7's System partition killing my install of 7.
<eagles0513875> Dracari: did dual boot or tried to with 7 and karmic killed my win install
<Dracari> Dualboot
<eagles0513875> ya it was dual boot
<eagles0513875> ended up going back to windows 7 :(
<Dracari> i was installing to my 200GB HDD (IDE) while 7 wa son my 500GB sata
<eagles0513875> Dracari: same wiht me 500gb on win 7 and 2tb on karmic but fudged something up
<Dracari> it wouldnt detect 7 on the sata drive it just saw an active NTFS partition on the sata
<Balsaq> ndswrapper?
<Dracari> maybe  as to dualbooting 9.10 onward is 7 has a new partition scheming and bootloader than vista
<eagles0513875> Dracari: im not sure on that
<eagles0513875> Balsaq: what bout it
<eagles0513875> Dracari: if you do a reinstall with ethernet plugged it its possible that the wifi driver the reverse engineer open source driver
<Balsaq> isnt that how you get a windows/linux machine  running wireless?
<Dracari> but back to the dell lappy. the incomplete install theory has some merit.
<eagles0513875> if not the driver you want is the bw43-fwcutter
<eagles0513875> Balsaq: you dont need it anymore
<Dracari> in the live CD
<eagles0513875> Dracari: how so
<Dracari> err USB, it said there was restricted Drivers avilable. and it needed to download and install the fwcutter
<Dracari> its not doing that post install.
<eagles0513875> you can do it via commandline
<eagles0513875> but if u dont have ethernet
<Dracari> if it matters m,uch the laptop model is Inspirion 1300
<eagles0513875> u would need to reinstall with the ethernet plugged in
<eagles0513875> that way it can pull it during install
<Dracari> ok i still have the usb drive set as a LiveUSB
 * Dracari fidgets thru 15 lookalike pendrives
<eagles0513875> Dracari:  ok ill be back after this lecture when i relocate to see if everything is working for ya
<eagles0513875> hehe i have an old 4gb pen drive which i use as install
<eagles0513875> usbg
<eagles0513875> usbs
<Dracari> i have a modded Wii where i load my own backed up games via USB
<Dracari> usefull since the Drive in it is wearing out.
<eagles0513875> nice
<Dracari> it no longer reads GC discs so its a matter of time before its totally shot
<Dracari> cant complain.. got it for 10$ from my cousin.
<eagles0513875> sounds like a bad drive
<Dracari> yea i got a 2nd wii from a pawnshop but the two are an Ironic Pair
<Dracari> (2nd one for 30$ w/ extra set of cables)
<eagles0513875> nice
<Dracari> the 2nd one..... cant read DVD Discs only GC discs
<eagles0513875> ill be back
<eagles0513875> to check on how the reinstall went
<Dracari> imm going to tell teh installer to Just reuse and reformat the old install's partitions
<eagles0513875> thats fine
<eagles0513875> im gonna relocate and ill be back asap
<Dracari> eithernet is plugge din however
<Dracari> showing Eithernet is Disconnected
<knome> ethernet
<Dracari> well . i may as well muck with my DS till eagles is back.
<Dracari> as even under LiveUSB w/ eithernet connected there sstill no internet access
<Dracari> **ethernet
<Dracari> wb Balsaq
<Balsaq> i know what was that
<Dracari> it said you timed out
<Balsaq> hmmm
<eagles0513875> Balsaq:
<eagles0513875> there he is nm
<eagles0513875> Dracari: how are things going
<Dracari> wb eagles0513875 and i didnt start i booted into the LiveUSB and Ethernet is Still down
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> Dracari: did you have this issue with karmic
<Dracari> No
<eagles0513875> Dracari: then do this install karmic then do the upgrade from karmic to lucid
<Dracari> i have a live CD but i'll double check
<eagles0513875> ok
<Dracari> can the Upgrade be done from the LiveUSBfor Lucid or hasto be done via upgrade in apt-get/yum ?
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eagles0513875> see the 2nd link i think it can be done using usb im not sure
<Dracari> because its going to take close to an hr and ahalf via internet as i only have a 1.5mb dsl.
<eagles0513875> normally i just use the internet
<Dracari> unless my karmic cd is scratched its taking a Highly long time to boot -_-
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> depends on ur system specs
<Dracari> the boot time from usb on lucid was less than 2 mins
<eagles0513875> cd is always slower the usb
<eagles0513875> speed wise
<Dracari> Karmic reporting Wired network is down. >_<
<Dracari> the closet i have left on CD is 7.04 (my 8.10 cd is too damaged)
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> try this
<eagles0513875> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<eagles0513875> and check to make sure its plugged in on both the router as well as laptop end
<psycho_oreos> you can check that via mii-tools
<Dracari> hmmmm Maybe...
 * Dracari is thinking..
<eagles0513875> Dracari: did sudo ifconfig eth0 up bring anything up?
<Dracari> the router its connected to is a DD-WRT enabled linksys
<Dracari> and is under Repater mode
<Dracari> *Repeater
<eagles0513875> thats why
<eagles0513875> most likely
<eagles0513875> probably have to change it to router
<Dracari> eth0 is like before showing Nothing for inet addr for etho only for lo
<psycho_oreos> you use dhclient for that
<Dracari> i wonder if Repeater bridge would work.
<eagles0513875> Dracari: try what psycho_oreos said try using dhclient to see if u can get an ip using dhcp
<Dracari> the Main DSL Modem (2wire gateway) is in the other end of the trailer
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> Dracari: whats ur network setup so i can get an idea of the layout
<Dracari> dhclient is spamming " DHCPDISCVER on eth0  to 255.255.255.255 on port 67 interval 16    send_packet: Network is down
<psycho_oreos> Dracari, sounds like networkmanager is interfering with the operations if its running
<Dracari> 2Wire Gate = Modem and Router ---- DD-wrt router connected atm as Repeater to make teh connectionover in my bedroom however this pc is connecte dwirelessly to the 2wire
<Dracari> i dont have an *ethernet line long enough to streach over
<eagles0513875> O_O wirelessly to the wire
<eagles0513875> can u get closer to the cable
<Dracari> yes i can connect the lappy to the 2wire modem
<Dracari> the network in terms of client: Net source : 2wire -- Clients "Windows7 Box"(wirelessly) "BrotherPC" (wired to 2wire) "UNKNOWNID:[dd-wrt router] (Wirelessly) Xbox 1 (wired-dd-wrt) Wii's (Wirelessly to 2wire) Laptop:Wireles sto 2wire under XP/ Wired or Wireless to dd-wrt when i nee dto change AP's)
<Dracari> if that makes any sense
<Dracari> and brb nature calls.
<Dracari> back
<eagles0513875> Dracari:
<eagles0513875> we need to temporarily wire urself to ur connection so you can download the wifi driver
<eagles0513875> you understanding what im getting at
<Dracari> yea im shutting it down now to move it
<eagles0513875> also you need the connection to download any updates there might be since the cd was created
<Dracari> im going to first see if this is whats techincally blocking ethernet under lucid.
<Dracari> if nada i'll boot back up the karmic CD
<eagles0513875> ok
<psycho_oreos> what was the wifi chipset for curious sake?
<Dracari> 4318
<psycho_oreos> ahh
<Dracari> brb moving laptop to the 2wire
<Dracari> either it was the Cable or the Router
<Dracari> it has connection in Lucid via ethernet
<Dracari> brb while i get it to install wireless drivers
<Cael2> on the laptop now
<Cael2> it installed the driver however
<Balsaq> nice...
<Cael2> it now says for wireless "Device not ready"
<Cael2> that mean i need to restart?
<Balsaq> prolly
<Balsaq> gonna need eagles
<psycho_oreos> make sure you configure it with network manager, I've said that twice now
<Cael2> well thats what network manager is saying psycho_oreos
<Cael2> for wireless that is
<psycho_oreos> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<psycho_oreos> did you follow fw-cutter steps?
<Cael2> i had the Hardware Drivers thing do its job.
<Cael2> the one that comes up when theres Restricted Drivers available
<psycho_oreos> pastebin (not paste) your dmesg output
<Cael2> http://pastebin.com/fC7iXxKh
<Cael2> and man i need to dust out my file/web server im next to.. its filthy! (i got a lil server running CentOS acting as a web and file server thats directly connected to the 2wire :P)
<psycho_oreos> apparently you haven't followed the !broadcom guide
<psycho_oreos> you'll need to do that, installing the firmware, the firmware is missing
<Cael2> then the lil Hardware Drivers thing missed something.
<psycho_oreos> which version?
<Cael2> the one that came w/ Lucid
<Cael2> under Applications --System--Hardware Drivers
<Cael2> thats how i first installed the drivers when i moved the laptop over here
<psycho_oreos> probably under lucid the hardware drivers program cannot handle it or the command of installing it must be manually invoked
<Cael2> followed the broadcom guide upto where i neede dto do sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source it ran it it did what i needed to when i got to bring up Hardware Drivers it said something " a diffrent driver version is installed"
<psycho_oreos> you're following the wrong part of the guide
<psycho_oreos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Internet%20Access
<Cael2> ok now it says b43-fwcutter is allready the newest version"
<psycho_oreos> check under /lib/firmware for a directory called b43 and inside that directory, it contains files ending with .fw
<Cael2> i see alot of files
<psycho_oreos> ending with .fw?
<Cael2> yes
<psycho_oreos> how is this wireless card connected?
<Cael2> its not im still connected via Wired
<psycho_oreos> I mean hardware connections, is it PCI or is it PCMCIA?
<Cael2> NetworkManager still says  for the wifi "device not ready"
<Cael2> ohh
<Cael2> Built in
<psycho_oreos> hmm ok, so its PCI, I'd try removing b43 and ssb modules, and reload them again
<Cael2> how would i go about that?
<psycho_oreos> sudo modprobe -r {b43,ssb} && sudo modprobe b43
<Cael2> "FATAL: Module ssb is in use"
<psycho_oreos> lsmod| grep b43
<Cael2> ok
<psycho_oreos> did that return anything?
<Cael2> no
<psycho_oreos> sudo modprobe b43
<Cael2> that worked.. its now seeing Wireless AP's
<psycho_oreos> and you should be able to connect and all now
<Cael2> yep ^^
<Cael2> one last thing before i shut this down and move it back to my bedroom.
<Cael2> my PPC iMac (G4) the wireless drivers are installed but...
<Cael2> be it protected or unprotected AP's it wont connect
<psycho_oreos> probably the same issue if under linux, missing firmware
<Cael2> its a Apple Wifi card
<Cael2> i cant exactly tell if you'd call it PCI or PCMCIA
<Cael2> as theres an PCMCIA liek adapter on the bottom of the mac.
<Cael2> and its stuck using Low graphics mode
<Cael2> (says something about unable to find an proper framebuffer device)
<psycho_oreos> afaik Apple loves to use broadcrap chipset (the same that you're using right now to get that wireless working)
<psycho_oreos> probably missing drivers
<Cael2> (but it has an ATI Rage PRO 128 TL
<psycho_oreos> yeah you'll need to use the ati driver under xorg
<Cael2> i dont recall the Exact lspci listing for the Wireless card but comething GMAC wa slisted
<psycho_oreos> can't help if you aren't specific, just hardware your imac for the time being
<psycho_oreos> hardwire*
<Cael2> oddly...
<Cael2> it had the same issue as before.
<Cael2> i'll try swapping Ethernet cables.
<Cael2> bet ya the cable i was using is Bad
<psycho_oreos> if the cable was bad, you won't see it light up on either from the port its connected to or the switch/router, etc
<psycho_oreos> and mii-tool would not yield anything about it being link ok
<Cael2> well i noticed Exactly that
<Cael2> and brb moving the laptop cant stand any longer. (i have no chair by the 2wire and having 3 ruptured discs in my back standing this time i'm in terrible pain.
<Dracari> back
<Dracari> well
<Dracari> its not working now.. i hope i dont haveto manually do the modprobe b43 every time -_-
<psycho_oreos> so you did modprobe b43 to make it work?
<Dracari> yes
<psycho_oreos> probably because you're using lucid that's why
<Dracari> is there a way to make that happen automaticly on boot?
<psycho_oreos> add it into /etc/rc.conf
<psycho_oreos> err /etc/rc.local
<Dracari> add it before or after "exit 0"?
<psycho_oreos> before
<Dracari> well psycho_oreos i see why i wasnt getting a response from the ethernet ealier..
<Dracari> blasted cable is Bad
<psycho_oreos> Dracari, lol
<Dracari> the iMac and laptop are now grabbing updates
<Dracari> i could of saved myself and everyone So much hassle by checking that in the first place -_-
<psycho_oreos> and you can rule out of the machines being faulty :)
<psycho_oreos> or linux for that matter
<Dracari> as an old saying goes
<Dracari> "User Error"
<Dracari> all thast left is to install the ATI Drivers
<Dracari> for the iMac
<Dracari> well psycho_oreos im going to bed i have yet to.. Night :3
<psycho_oreos> Dracari, nite nite
<ircipimp> does xubuntu lucid still rely on dbus to launch gnome-keyring-daemon?
<ircipimp> because  here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/357346 it says so
<ircipimp> BUT
<ircipimp> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring/RunningDaemon
<ircipimp> This suggests, that when started by DBUS the keyring-daemon only has limited functionality and especially no ssh-agent and key storage
<ircipimp> so i suspect, that xfce4-session relies on dbus, which causes the keyring-daemon to come up crippled
<ircipimp> the keyring daemon has 3 startup services in /etc/xdg/autostart which get started, but whose printed variables are not added to the environment by eval/export
<ircipimp> ok, i filed a bug: #564831
<ircipimp> maybe one will take notive
<ircipimp> -v+c
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> is it possible to burn  multisession disk with brasero?
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello Sysi my metal friend :-)
<Sysi> ugh, that reminds me of 'teräsbetoni'
<Sachse_Siechtum> whats that?
 * Sachse_Siechtum gives Sysi some german chocolate
<Sysi> oh man
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmmm? What.
<Sysi> some day i'll want to find woman that knows that well what i want
<Sachse_Siechtum> Sysi, There is no such woman
<Sysi> propably
<Sachse_Siechtum> Women do what they want, and manipulate men, so they think its actually what they want
<Sachse_Siechtum> so for example:
<Sachse_Siechtum> when I guys walk around in his old worn out leather jacket (i.e. me) and the girlfriend says: this jacket looks so old..why dont you buy a new one?"
<Sachse_Siechtum> first the guy will say "no I like this jacket its comfy."
<Sachse_Siechtum> but the gf will repeat her mantra...sweet and between other sentences like: "I gonna buy some clothes. You wanna get a new leather jacket?"
<Sachse_Siechtum> til the boyfriend finally gives in.
<Sysi> boyfriend still can notice that new jacket is very comfy
<Sachse_Siechtum> True. But the new jacket will never be that comfy like the old one.
<Sysi> i've never had more that few years old clothes..
<Sachse_Siechtum> See. How man shoes do you got?
<Sysi> you mean _all_ shoes?
<Sachse_Siechtum> yes
<Sysi> six
<Sachse_Siechtum> all shoes...well except the ones you wear at home *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah
<Sachse_Siechtum> well and I bet they are all comfy...
<Sysi> they do ♥
<Sachse_Siechtum> see
<Sachse_Siechtum> mine, too (well except for the 30 holes boots..but thats a different story) so women go more for the "looks factor" when they go out. another thing I dont get: When a woman sees another woman who wears the same dress....and the first woman freaks out. Why is that?
<Sysi> you should ask some woman, but i think that's one of things where 'women logic' really is best explanation
<Sachse_Siechtum> I know why: Because the woman thinks that the other woman looks better in that dress and that all her "beauty making" effort was in vain.
<Sachse_Siechtum> and the other woman thinks the same
<Sysi> i can agree with that
<Sachse_Siechtum> *g* :-)
<Sysi> afk → moped
<polimatyu> How do I restart my xfce menus?  I've restarted xfce4-panel, and it's visible, but I don't have menus.
<mccool_1985> hi all
<Fish-Face> I'm looking for a xubuntu .img file of the beta - is this available anywhere?
<Sysi> for what you'd need it?
<Fish-Face> installing xubuntu from a USB drive
<Sysi> use unetbootin or usb-creator?
<Fish-Face> using dd :/
<Fish-Face> usb-creator just seems to break
<mccool_1985> usb-creator is my best option i guess
<mccool_1985> depends from where you want to create the image... linux?
<mccool_1985> i never had problems with usb-creator
<Sysi> what os you're having now?
<Fish-Face> 9.10
<Fish-Face> Is there no such image available, then?
<mccool_1985> if you have a hanging usb-creator, try to turn of any usb external hdds first
<mccool_1985> no
<Sysi> usb-creator should work, it worked for me
<mccool_1985> only iso
<Fish-Face> It would hang, but I have no other USB drives
<Sysi> have you tried to loa image again?
<Fish-Face> does usb-creator install to the device or to the partition?
<Fish-Face> both are listed
<Sysi> partition
<Sysi> ext2 or fat32
<Fish-Face> I presume it puts an MBR on there by itself?
<Sysi> propably
<Fish-Face> nope, usb-creator just hangs again
<Fish-Face> as soon as I pick the image
<Sysi> interesting
<Fish-Face> every so often the compiz "not working" effect lifts from the window, but immediately comes back
<Fish-Face> I'm on Ubuntu 9.10, rather than Xubuntu, btw
<Sysi> that shouldn't matter
<Fish-Face> ofc
<Sysi> and we propably aren't that strict here
<Sysi> try unetbootin?
<Fish-Face> No, I only popped in here because I was looking for a Xubuntu image
<Fish-Face> nope
<Fish-Face> hmm, hitting ^C while usb-creator mucked about seemed to help o_0
<Fish-Face> it got further anyway
<Fish-Face> OK something weird is going on with my machine
<Fish-Face> ls ~ is hanging
<Fish-Face> this is not to do with usb-creator, I feel
<Fish-Face> ~$ ls
<Fish-Face> ls: cannot access tmp: Host is down
<Fish-Face> tmp being a file in ~
<Fish-Face> an errant CIFS mount
<polimatyu> How do I restart my xfce menus?  I've restarted xfce4-panel, and it's visible, but I don't have menus.
<_Techie_> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<_Techie_> so thats of no help?
<polimatyu> sorry, huge delay due to swap issues
<polimatyu> _Techie_: that's what I meant when I said I'd restarted xfce4-panel.
<polimatyu> TheIt is running; I can see it, but I don't have an applications or places menu.
<_Techie_> okay
<_Techie_> Sysi, you around?
<Dracari> there any guides in prepping a fully installed and updated xubuntu for PXE Network boot?
<Dracari> as i wanna put some yyse into my old compaq laptop where the hdd is gone
<Dracari> *use
<polimatyu> back in a few
<_Techie_> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Dracari> :3
<_Techie_> there are ways you can load an entire LiveCD into RAM using PXE but they are more complicated
<Dracari> well i mean as a Full OS
<Dracari> i've seen it done w/ Winblows XP
<Dracari> over a gigabit network
<_Techie_> you dont ahve to use that term around me, im a windows user
<Dracari> it was done here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq6dQ_XefmM
<_Techie_> dangit, gimma a few mins to install flash
<Dracari> ok
<_Techie_> this is a pretty fresh install of ubuntu im running
<_Techie_> and i may not be running it for long
<_Techie_> you got experience with xorg.conf?
<Dracari> not much
<_Techie_> know whdere the virtual line goes?
<Dracari> no
<_Techie_> dang
<_Techie_> i started using linux just before they started to implement autodetection so my knowledge of xorg.conf is limited
<Dracari> ;-; Heartburn really sucks..
<Sachse_Siechtum> heartburn?
<Dracari> yea i from time to time suffer from heartburn.
<Sachse_Siechtum> what is heartburn?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm german, sorry.
<Dracari> basicly stomiache acid comes back up on you thru chest and into the throat.
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah I see
<Sachse_Siechtum> like a acid reflux
<Sachse_Siechtum> an
<Dracari> yes
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Dracari> just as nasty and just as painfull
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah that sucks
<Sachse_Siechtum> I was eating some cereal yesterday and I got some bits coming up afterwards...and I was like...WTF?
#xubuntu 2010-04-17
<mikolynx> hi
<mikolynx> sparkly vampires ....
<mikolynx> nobody?
<bazhang> mikolynx, have a support question?
<mikolynx> hllo
 * isaac_ looks up, grabs the room title #xubuntu-offtopic from the channel banner, tips his hat and fades back into the shadows.
 * isaac_ brushes the dust off his feet and wanders in.
<isaac_> Nobody in #xubuntu-offtopic.  Is it slow enough in here to ask non-tech-support questions right now?
<bazhang> perhaps try #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic
<isaac_> I remember that nick.  You're the most consistently helpful person in #ubuntu.
<isaac_> And........ you seem to be in all the ubuntu related chatrooms.  So you already saw my idle curiosity question about Xubuntu-next.
<polimatyu> Am still trying to figure out how to get my menus back.  Have restarted xfce4-panel, but that doesn't do it.  Can anybody help?
<Dracari> youve been here all day on and off asking atm if no one answers they are busy or Just dont know.
<polimatyu> Um, I've only been on for 2 minutes, and it's been hours since I was last on.  Perhaps there's someone that can help me now?
<polimatyu> I certainly wouldn't know if I didn't ask.
<hexdump_> hi all!
<hexdump_> gotta lil question here...
<hexdump_> I've setup ext4 filesystem on one of my drives at /dev/sdb and I try to mount using sudo mount /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1 and I'm unable to.  Is there some information that could help me find out why
<Dracari> polimatyu can always try #ubuntu not to dis anyone here but.. those at #ubuntu are more active than i've seen in the past here
<polimatyu> Dracari: Would they help with an XFCE issue?
<isaac_> hexdump_ what happens when you try?  Does it spit out an error message?
<Dracari> Doesnt hurt to ask them polimatyu
<Dracari> and im not 100% sure but there maybe a channel Just for xfce
<hexdump_> issac:  yeah it's non it /etc/fstab
<hexdump_> could I just add it/
<hexdump_> issac_:  I got it
<bazhang> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<hexdump_> issac_:  but only by using palimpsest disk utility
<bazhang> polimatyu, ^^
 * isaac_ points hexdump_ at bazhang.  
<hexdump_> issac_:  alright cool thanks
<isaac_> I was wondering about those panels...... I was running the live cd and somehow deleted all the panels, couldn't do one single thing.
<hexdump_> bazhang:  do you know how I can mount a drive in linux?  I tried mount /dev/sdb and no go
<hexdump_> ah ha I know why
<hexdump_> duhh
<bazhang> hexdump_, automatically every time?
<hexdump_> bazhang:  yeah but I had to umount format then setup ext4 on an IDE
<bazhang> hexdump_, check the uuid?
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<hexdump_> bazhang:  I was overlooking something simple.  I wasn't mounting by the Label
<bazhang> hexdump_, fixed?
<hexdump_> bazhang:  yeah I was overlooking something very simple
<bazhang> nice :)
<hexdump_> bazhang:  but I'm really not 100 percent sure about everything I did
<hexdump_> I don't like doing things without knowing the detals
<hexdump_> details
<polimatyu> ubottu: !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<polimatyu> That info is dreadfully out-of-date.
<polimatyu> I tried what was suggested, and it made the situation WORSE!
<polimatyu> Fortunately, I figured out enough that I was able to get back a working approximation of what I had before.  But this would be devastating for most users.
<gottto> I make a copy of .config/xfce4/panel just in case things get borked...
<polimatyu> I'll do that in the future.  But the linked page doesn't suggest that, for instance.
<daniel__> can anyone help me finding the lubuntu forums?
<daniel__> i am new to lubuntu and these irc channels
<daniel__> my name is Daniel Hallett aka Knux21
<psycho_oreos> maybe you should wait till lubuntu is released prior to go about asking things
<daniel__> i have lubuntu installed right now
<daniel__> i dont mind having beta releases installed on my commputer
<bazhang> #lubuntu may help
<Balsaq> sheez how many buntus are there
<daniel__> what is better: xubuntu, kubuntu netbook, ubuntu netbook or lubuntu? on a netbook
<Balsaq> xubuntu
<daniel__> i have a 2GB RAM
<Balsaq> oh sorry
<Balsaq> xubuntu
<daniel__> the netbook is a Terra A20
<Balsaq> well in that case i would strongly recommend....
<daniel__> i bought it this year
<Balsaq> i see, well you didnt mention that before. now that i have all the fact, i would say go for....
<Balsaq> xubuntu
<Balsaq> but kubuntu is nice if you have a ton powere too, i just like leanan mean. ubuntu is qool but its just so...brown.
<daniel__> ubuntu has changed the colors from brown to more  of a black/grey
<daniel__> in lucid
<Balsaq> GOOD
<Balsaq> i am still enjoying xubuntu 9.04
<Balsaq> i have never had so much fun for free in my life
<Balsaq> well...you know what i mean.
<daniel__> yes i know what ou mean
<Balsaq> have you seen hte plasma desktop on kubuntu?
<Balsaq> the*
<daniel__> yes i have
<Balsaq> kinda qool
<Balsaq> there ya go casper3 !!!
<Balsaq> how are things in the Central District casper3 ?
<Balsaq> yikes!
<Balsaq> its xchat
<daniel__> i amusing xchat ight now
<daniel__> right***
<Balsaq> casper sent me a ctcp
<casper3> Windows XP?
<Balsaq> well at the moment
<Balsaq> i have xubuntu too
<casper3> so do you know where central district is...?
<Balsaq> i think so
<casper3> in...?XD
<daniel__> what is central district?
<casper3> my IP location
<Balsaq> its an area of NYC
<casper3> NYC??
<Balsaq> kidding
<casper3> where is it ?? I don't know it -3-''
<Balsaq> sheez
<daniel__> NYC is New York City. am i right caspe3?
<Balsaq> when you were going in and out here it shows it on my screen
<casper3> no..
<casper3> actually I am in asia...
<Balsaq> i know where
<casper3> ...
<casper3> really-,-''?
<casper3> so where am I??XDD
<Balsaq> you want me to say this?
<casper3> I don't mind...
<casper3> The IP location only shows the location of the ISP server
<Balsaq> ok hong kopng...but you could be on a spinner anyway!
<casper3> but not my computer
<Balsaq> i know!
<Balsaq> i live in new england
<Balsaq> sometimes it says london and stuff for me
<daniel__> canada is where i live
<casper3> I see it XDD
<daniel__> i g2g bye everyone
<Balsaq> cya
<casper3> Moose Jaw?
<daniel__> yes
<daniel__> thats right
<daniel__> ok bye
<jelly> hello
<jarnos> Firefox is unresponsive in 9.10. Anybody else have the same problem?
<levent_> hi all
<levent_> I am trying to install kerio vpn client of linux on xubuntu amd64
<levent_> has anyone succeded?
<levent_> I am at the point that
<levent_> sudo module-assistant auto-install kerio-vpn
<levent_> stops at a point of compilation
<levent_> because of architecture
<levent_> anyone please?
<slow-motion> hi
<levent_> hi
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello Sysi
<slow-motion> n9
#xubuntu 2010-04-18
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello. Everytime I play Max Payne 2 over a longer period of time (over an hour) and I exit the game. Xubuntu throws me into the login screen.
<hatake_kakashi> probably an issue with wine, etc
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok already asked the same question in #winehq
<Sachse_Siechtum> Sysi, are you there?
<haywire> anyone around with network printing experience?
<hatake_kakashi> using cups?
<haywire> I have xubuntu 9.10 w/CUPS and an HP printer attached to a Vista host
<hatake_kakashi> there's a channel for cups, try ##cups
<haywire> O.. cool.  thanks...will ck it out..
<hatake_kakashi> no worries
<Name141> Does anybody know the estimated day the next LTS is released?
<Balsaq> end of this month i think
<gr8m8> april 29
<Balsaq> thanks gr8m8
<Name141> so no use in installing 9.10 right now?
<Name141> :-|
<Name141> nope
<Name141> lol
<Balsaq> i am psyched...another LTR
<Name141> I was gonna put it on my old P2 450 MHz
<Name141> Let it do something atleast..
<Name141> But I'll just wait till the next release
<Balsaq> i gotta anold 450 and a 400 myself!!!
<Balsaq> they are fun
<gr8m8> stuff for older h/ware is starting to come out of the kernel
<Balsaq> they seem ot run buntu well...but youtube wont play correctly...at least not for me.
<Name141> I just wanted it to mainly play IdleRPG games on or something like that.. maybe Openoffice or something
<Balsaq> how muchram does it have?
<Name141> 320
<Name141> MBs
<Name141> 10 GB HD
<Name141> 8 MB Voodoo3
<Name141> 3DFX
<Balsaq> should be ok
<Balsaq> i have 768 ram in my 400 mgz....but my manual says it will on ly take 384. buntu likes the 768 though and accepted it happily.
<Name141> It claims it takes 3x 128
<Name141> I have 2x128 1x65
<Name141> 64
<Balsaq> i found mine took more than the book said...
<Name141> This is a gateway
<Balsaq> was so old i tried it...works great with more
<Name141> I'll just leave it
<Balsaq> should be fine
<Name141> I mean it's not like I can put in a 1 TB hard drive and use it for storage
<Name141> lol
<Balsaq> i wonder if i could put more in sometimes
<Name141> Hm
<Name141> Although I think I can get a USB2.0 drive?
<Balsaq> doubt it
<Name141> It was picking up my 320 GB drive over USB2.0 fine
<Name141> I put in PCI 2.0 card
<Name141> since I just got off that machine 2 years ago and got this one.
<Name141> anyway, I think it'd be a waste of time.  I already have open USB ports on this machine.
<ubuntu__> just trying out 10.4 beta2 on a live CD, i do like it looking forward to end of april when i can upgrade to 10.4
<ubuntu__> just thought i would let you know
<residentgrey> hola I am trying to set up my computer to have a local host for testing
<residentgrey> I have lampp in my opt folder but it does not work right
<residentgrey> someone mentioned there was a magic command set to install a standard LAMP
<troglobyte> residentgrey: sudo tasksel
<troglobyte> select LAMP, tab to OK.  and you're done.
<residentgrey> how come the direct command line method for tasksel was failing
<troglobyte> how did it fail?  command line is the only way I know of to run tasksel
<residentgrey> just typing sudo tasksel worked
<troglobyte> nice
<residentgrey> but the rest of the entry that was mentioned in the docs gave a failure to run apt
<residentgrey> 100
<troglobyte> was another package installer open or running?  either way, glad you got it going.
<residentgrey> thank you for showing me that
<residentgrey> it was aggravating me today
<troglobyte> no problem. I know the feeling. :)
<residentgrey> now it's the fun of finding where all the config files are located for the packages
<residentgrey> peace
<troglobyte> residentgrey: html, php and whatnot live in /var/www/
<troglobyte> apache configs are in /etc/apache/
<troglobyte> virtual hosts (if needed) are in /etc/apache/sites-available/
<residentgrey> that's what someone told me a bit ago so tis confirmed
<Sachse_Siechtum> Happy birthday to me.. happy birthday to me...
#xubuntu 2011-04-11
<xX_UnderliNE_Xx> Olá
<xX_UnderliNE_Xx> alguem fala portugues?
<Pual> Goog night
<Pual> Hello People
<Smee> Hey guys
<Smee> Can anyone explain why my xfce4-autostart-editor is gone?
<Smee> just disappeared
<Smee> I uninstalled gnome and installed the xubuntu desktop, but xfce4-autostart-editor is missing
<tarik> hi
<tarik> i am trying to connect to wireless network but i cannot
<tarik> i see the wireless ap
<tarik> i know the password
<mimail> xubungu
<mimail> xubuntu
<mimail> somebody use
<bazhang> mimail, do you have a support question?
<test-xubuntu> Anyone got tips on getting a Dell Insiron 1501 to display on both laptop and external monitor?  Perhaps a tool I am missing?
<test-xubuntu> I have the display on both screens but it's the same display; want seperate displays
<bazhang> using xrandr?
<test-xubuntu> Yeah either that or another tool people have experience with.  Was hoping to just use xfce4 settings to select second monitor but not that simple
<test-xubuntu> xrandr show:
<test-xubuntu> xrandr
<test-xubuntu> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 800, maximum 4096 x 4096
<test-xubuntu> VGA-0 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 338mm x 270mm
<test-xubuntu>    1280x1024      60.0 +   75.0
<test-xubuntu>    1152x864       75.0
<test-xubuntu>    1024x768       75.1     70.1     60.0*
<test-xubuntu>    832x624        74.6
<test-xubuntu>    800x600        72.2     75.0     60.3
<test-xubuntu>    640x480        72.8     75.0     60.0
<test-xubuntu>    720x400        70.1
<test-xubuntu> LVDS connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 331mm x 207mm
<test-xubuntu>    1280x800       61.0*+
<test-xubuntu>    1280x720       59.9
<test-xubuntu>    1152x768       59.8
<test-xubuntu>    1024x768       59.9
<test-xubuntu>    800x600        59.9
<test-xubuntu>    848x480        59.7
<test-xubuntu>    720x480        59.7
<test-xubuntu>    640x480        59.4
<test-xubuntu> external display connected via VGA
<test-xubuntu> presuming LVDS is the laptop display
<bazhang> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<test-xubuntu> sorry - first time in IRC for about ten years
<test-xubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592592/
<ablomen> test-xubuntu, check out arandr, this is a gui for xrandr, should make it a piece of cake to set up monitors however you want them
<test-xubuntu> cheers ablomen
<test-xubuntu> reckon I am grab it through a search in synaptic package manager?
<test-xubuntu> I can*
<ablomen> yes it should be in there :)
<test-xubuntu> Yeo it was
<test-xubuntu> getting there...
<test-xubuntu> perfect
<test-xubuntu> cheers guys
<cheeseboy> hi
<cheeseboy> im trying to follow http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/ to get image on panel
<cheeseboy> but i keep getting /home/greg/.gtkrc-2.0:4: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "/home/greg/Pictures/gradient_green.png "
<cheeseboy> the file is there
<creedgaming> can someone help me with ubuntu please
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<creedgaming> when i install any of the GUI's its not booting up when i reboot the Ubuntu server.
<creedgaming> any idea what to do?
<Sysi> do you have gdm
<creedgaming> i fresh reinstalled everything
<creedgaming> but yeah ive had gdm installed and it did nothing
<charlie-tca> You installed server, then install a -desktop package? or you installed server, then installed some things you thought should work?
<creedgaming> running a VPS
<creedgaming> Ubuntu 10.04 32Bit
<creedgaming> someone said i needed to modify the xstartup file?
<charlie-tca> <dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<matthias_> grüß euch
<knome> matthias_, hey
<matthias_> Ich hab mal eine Frage, vllt. schon zu tausends mal angesprochen, aber ich komm einfach nicht weiter,
<knome> !english | matthias_
<ubottu> matthias_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<matthias_> oh sorry
<knome> matthias_, if you want support in german, #ubuntu-de can help you :)
<matthias_> thanx
<knome> no problem
<seraphicx> hello?
<seraphicx> I am new too Linux need a wee bit of help.
<knome> ¿olleh
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<seraphicx> oh it's backward's
<seraphicx> lol
<seraphicx> Ok
<seraphicx> I want to know how to install COD MW2 On my xbuntu 64 bit
<Sysi> install wine and run the installer with it
<seraphicx> That's the thing
<seraphicx> I so not know how to install anything
<Sysi> software center or synaptics from menu
<seraphicx> Could I put in my cd from COD or is it easier your way?
<charlie-tca> seraphicx: first you open Software Center and insall wine.
<seraphicx> ok done
<charlie-tca> Then you start wine and install COD MW2 from your cd
<seraphicx> and how do I start wine?
<charlie-tca> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> I don't really know, but #winehq will know that answer
<knome> seraphicx, once you've installed wine, put in the cd, and right-click the .exe from the disc you want to run and select "run with wine" or something like that
<seraphicx> oh ok
<seraphicx> I am a retard
<seraphicx> cannot find, disc is there an alternate way?
<knome> cannot find the disc physically, or xubuntu cannot find the disc?
<seraphicx> physically
<knome> then we can't help, i'm sorry
<seraphicx> so there is no alternate way?
<knome> not really, you will need the installation media
<seraphicx> son of a beech
<knome> seraphicx, please watch your language
<seraphicx> I said that instead of other...sorry. One more question how to I install themes or find some good ones?
<charlie-tca> different spelling does not make it less insulting
<knome> seraphicx, coy themes to /usr/share/themes or /home/yourusername/.themes
<seraphicx> You took that as an insult?
<knome> seraphicx, xfce-look.org for finding themes
<charlie-tca> I find the phrase insulting, yes
<seraphicx> I am sorry charlie, and thank you knome
<charlie-tca> seraphicx: Thank you
<seraphicx> I downloaded a theme, do I copy index.theme?
<knome> seraphicx, copy everything inside a theme to a subfolder in /home/yourusename/.themes/
<seraphicx> where do I type "/home/myusername/.themes"
<knome> you can browse there with for example thunar file manager
<seraphicx> your TuT is applying to xubuntu 10.10?
<seraphicx> I am in File Manager I do not see a browse I see desktop doc etc
<knome> you might need to create the folder
<knome> so when you are in /home/yourusername, select file -> create folder
<knome> and type in .themes
<seraphicx> now where do I find it
<knome> press ctrl+h to see hidden files and folders
<seraphicx> damn you good
<seraphicx> ok they are pasted what next
<knome> then go to applications -> settings -> appearance (or xfce settings manager and appearance under that)
<knome> you can change both the gtk theme and the icon theme there
<seraphicx> I don't have appearence...
<knome> do you have xfce settings manager?
<seraphicx> yes
<knome> open that
<seraphicx> ok
<knome> you should have an icon for appearance there
<knome> for the xfwm (window border) theme, you want "window manager"
<seraphicx> im in window manager
<knome> you should find the theme in the list
<seraphicx> uhm it's not here
<knome> under .themes, do you have a folder that has a folder named "xfwm4" inside it?
<obiwan_> hi people, my sound applet crashed. please do you know the command to launch it again?
<seraphicx> no I have gtk-2.0 metacity-1 index.theme
<knome> seraphicx, ok, you can't use metacity themes with xfce, you need xfwm
<obiwan_> i tried apropos sound and xfce settings panel but couldnt find it
<seraphicx> so which site now knome
<breadcrumb> how do i share a folder in xubuntu? is there a way of doing it with the gui?
<breadcrumb> (10.04)
<obiwan_> found it , thank god in applciations mujltimedia. its mixer
<knome> seraphicx, xfce-look.org should work, if somebody has uploaded a metacity theme there, we can't help it
<obiwan_> im leaving i have too many windows open for this laptop. thanks mtfbwy
<knome> breadcrumb, share folder in a windows network, or with an another (x)ubuntu machine?
<breadcrumb> knome with windows
<knome> !samba | breadcrumb
<ubottu> breadcrumb: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<breadcrumb> in ubuntu you could just rightclick folder and go 'share', im guessing you cant do this in xubuntu? must use command line ?
<knome> breadcrumb, try gigolo
<knome> breadcrumb, i suppose that should be in either the apps -> network or apps -> network menu
<seraphicx> knome my friend is an avid Gentoo user, he has it to when you move your screen the window would lag like it's wavy how do I do that
<seraphicx> old friend, no longer in contact btw
<knome> seraphicx, i suppose that's compiz
<knome> !compiz | seraphicx
<ubottu> seraphicx: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<knome> seraphicx, i can't help much with compiz, though
<Rodensky> hello. i did wrote killall for all prcs that have to do with sound because it got stuck, but not i need to restart the sound and i don't know how (without restartig :)
<Rodensky> *i wrote
<Rodensky> how do i reset the sound?
#xubuntu 2011-04-12
<mthorn> are there xubuntu 11.04 nightly cds available? I wasn't able to find a link on the xubuntu sebsite
<mthorn> *website
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> well, no
<charlie-tca> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/
<charlie-tca> daily images are available. These are the Beta 2 candidates, and subject to change several times over the next two days, though.
<mthorn> thanks, much appreciated
<mthorn> I always seem to get a new machine weeks before an ubuntu release, leading to the debate of stable vs beta
<charlie-tca> This is the beta 2 candidate, due out Thursday. Final Natty image is to be released April 28, so we are very close to a good image.
<mthorn> great!
<xubuntu151> Is Xubuntu faster than Ubuntu?
<Sysi> it uses less RAM
<xubuntu151> Cool
<xubuntu151> What are disadvantages of using Xubuntu compared to Ubuntu?
<Sysi> nothing i've found, basically it's just different
<Sysi> you can make ubuntu xubuntu and other way round, and get everything in ubuntu to xubuntu
<xubuntu151> ok
<xubuntu151> I'm currently installing Xubuntu after have tested Ubuntu for a while
<ochosi> xubuntu151: in a few weeks natty will be released and that release will make a noticeable difference, new xfce-release included
<ochosi> just so that you know that upgrade-transition might not be as smooth as in previous releases because quite a few components changed
<xubuntu151> ochosi: Is it possible to upgrade to natty from Xubuntu then?
<ochosi> xubuntu151: sure, just with some caveats, as i just asid
<ochosi> s/asid/said
<xubuntu151> cool
<xubuntu151> The installation is done now,. Have to restart
<xubuntu151> see you soon and thanks for the info
<Sysi> ubuntu adn xubuntu are basically same OS, package manager uses same repositories
<Softdroid> I'm back
<Softdroid> :)
<Softdroid> In Ubuntu I could see all my partitions in Places/Location menu
<Softdroid> I don't see the other partitions anymore
<Sysi> thunar doesn't have that feature
<Softdroid> thunar?
<Sysi> filemanager in xubuntu
<Softdroid> Do I have to mount the partitions everytime now?
<Sysi> you can use /etc/fstab
<Softdroid> I like the Sound Mixer better in Xubuntu
<Softdroid> I couldnt ix the audio problem in Ubuntu, one of the main reason for the switch
<Softdroid> Sysi, What did you mean by using /ec/fstab?
<Sysi> you set automounts there
<Sysi> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Softdroid> The sound is working very nice in Xubuntu, I tried in over one month to fix it in Ubuntu. It was impossible
<Softdroid> Ok
<Softdroid> Thanks
<Softdroid> How can I see which version of Xubunt I have installed?
<Softdroid> xubuntu
<knome> 'lsb_release -a' in terminal
<Softdroid> It says Ubuntu 10.10 but when I click at the help menu it says Welcome to Xubuntu 9.10!
<knome> yeah, the help might be a bit outdated...
<Softdroid> Ok, but its the lsb_release info which is the right one?
<knome> yes
<Softdroid> thanks knome
<knome> it will always say Ubuntu though, so you need to know by other means that you're using Xubuntu :)
<Softdroid> ok :)
<Softdroid> I love Xubuntu already after the sound fix :)
<knome> it is a good OS
<concon> Can I get some help on how to select default playback device?
<MikeDD> Does anyone know how to remove items from the application menu?
<BiFeO3_home> Good morning. How do you set the default sound device in Xubuntu? Any help, greatly appreciated.
<Sysi> install pavucintrol
<BiFeO3_home> Which repository? I'm a X/ubuntu newbie.  :-)
<BiFeO3_home> Gentoo is giving me a headache right now, so I'm going for something a bit more friendly.
<Sysi> just install, it's in the default ones
<BiFeO3_home> http://pastebin.com/qFu7m1Tj
<BiFeO3_home> Ah, pavucontrol. That's it.
<jpiche> just upgraded to natty and installed `xubuntu-desktop` package (along with other xfce4-* packages), but network manager has the default "no image" icon, regardless of the theme or icon set I use. I've tried killing it and restarting it manually, but no luck. any advice?
<Sysi> jpiche: add indicator plugin to panel
<Sysi> also: #ubuntu+1
<SoftDroid> Is it possible to edit the program menu?
<mikubuntu> is there a way to selectively delete random screensaver that displays your file photos?
<Sysi> settings → screensaver
<SoftDroid> Sysi: Is is possible to add Indicator plugin to Xubuntu?
<Sysi> yes
<SoftDroid> Sysi: How? :)
<Sysi> install that panel plugin and add
<SoftDroid> Sysi: I can't find it in at ProgramCentrak
<Sysi> but i'm not sure if it's natty-only
<charlie-tca> only in natty, I think
<Sysi> you basically can't edit menu before natty
<SoftDroid> What is natty?
<jpiche> Sysi, thank you :-)
<Sysi> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<SoftDroid> ok
<SoftDroid> thanks
<mikubuntu> sysi, i don't think that standard screensaver interface allows selective deletion of screensaver elements (does it?)
<Sysi> if you set it to not use some screensaver it will not use it
<mikubuntu> let me look again
<charlie-tca> check the advanced settings tabbed
<mikubuntu> charlie-tca, lemme see
<mikubuntu> my screensaver control doesn't have an advanced tab.  it looks like glslideshow is the screensaver i don't want, but to me it looks like i have to either select one screensaver (BORING) or random, which from time to time (randomly) is going to use glslideshow ... there OUGHT to be a way to disable that element
<charlie-tca> what version of Xubuntu is that?
<charlie-tca> xscreensaver has two tabs, screensaver and adv anced
<mikubuntu> on this machine is ubuntu 10.04, but they are the same aren't they?
<charlie-tca> nope
<mikubuntu> oooOOOoooh.  can i use xscreensaver on here then?
<charlie-tca> You have gnome-screensaver, and it doesn't have the tab to disable that
<charlie-tca> I think you can install xscreensaver and remove gnome-screensaver
<mikubuntu> gnna try, it drives me crazy.  thanks.
<Fenix2> hi.. a question..
<Fenix2> when I choose to have trasparent terminal windows it shows the desktop, not my irc client underneath the terminal window.. how can I fix this ?
<Fenix2> I can't find any switch to flick for it to show the windows below itself but it "looks through all windows" ergo I see the desktop through my terminals
<knome> Fenix2, use the compositor in settings->window manager
<mikubuntu> charlie-tca, k, i got xscreensaver up, but when i click on elements in the random list they all say 'not installed' ... i wonder if it just needs an update?
<charlie-tca> install xscreensaver-??? packages
<mikubuntu> charlie-tca: k, lemme look, thx
<Fenix2> knome: tnx. turning compositing on and restarting terminal worked
<Fenix2> knome: do you happen to know how I can turn Compiz on ( installed it but I can not find a start/stop switch to flic )
<Sysi> compiz --replace
<Sysi> i recommend installing emerald before it
<Sysi> and setting compiz to use it
<Fenix2> Sysi: what's emerald ? I basically want the full screen tast switcher ( Scale plugin ) that I've grown accustomed to on OS Xes
<Sysi> it draws window borders
<Sysi> there's other option too but i can't remember it, it it tries to use xfwm4 it won't work
<Fenix2> Sysi: about border drawing... whotf had the bright idea to make the borders 1 px wide... it aint a joy to try to resize a window
<Fenix2> .. by dragging from the corner
<Sysi> well alt+right click still works
<Fenix2> Sysi: tnx for the tip.. I didn't know no nothing about alt+rightclick
<Fenix2> Sysi: now I've isnstalled emerald .. then accessed the emerald and save a default style but it doesn't change the windows ( i.e. once again I can't find the switch to flick to turn emerald on )
<Sysi> use compiz settings to set it to use emerald
<Fenix2> so I type 'compiz --replace' in the shell or what ?
<Sysi> or alt+F2
<Fenix2> ok. now I have different borders
<Fenix2> did that set compiz to turn itself on on start-up ?
<Fenix2> s/turn/run
<Sysi> nope
<Fenix2> so I need to write a S10Compiz and put it where the start files are or what should I do ?
<Sysi> settings → sessions and autostart and add that command there
<Fenix2> Sysi: sry.. this is difficult because everything is in Finnish
<drc> I noticed that booting from a LiveUSB 11.04B has no nvidia proprietary driver listed in Additional Drivers.  Does this mean that the nvidia driver is 1) not working in 11.04b or 2) Just not available in 11.04b?  Also, if I "update-manager -d" from  10.10 (which has the driver installed), will 11.04b recognize (and use) the driver?
<Sysi> Fenix2: i am at #ubuntu-fi too
<Sysi> drc: #ubuntu+1 knows
<drc> Sysi: Thanks
<Fenix2> Sysi: 'k done. compiz is now a startup item
<Fenix2> Sysi: where can I install plug-ins for Compiz and manage it's settings ?
<Fenix2> <- going to go to ask in #compiz
<ochosi> Fenix2: for settings, install the package compizconfig-settings-manager
<Fenix2> ochosi: 'k tnx will do
<ochosi> Fenix2: for plugins, you can activate them there, they are packaged in bundles
<ochosi> Fenix2: in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra and compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<Fenix2> for "compizconfig-settings-manager" it finds a simple, and a complicated item to install... which should I choose ochosi ? I want that 3D-cube workspace thingy and the Scale-plugin
<ochosi> Fenix2: you want the "complicated" one
<ochosi> Fenix2: but really, there is only ONE package with that name
<ochosi> Fenix2: meaning, "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" will give you that package
<Fenix2> ochosi: instaaling it now
<ochosi> even the "complicated" one is fairly simple to use, only problem is the 1001 options for each plugin
<Fenix2> ochosi: I can't find where to install plugins for Compiz
<Fenix2> and how do I activate the different effects ?
<ochosi> Fenix2: you have to activate them in the compiz-config settings manager you just insatlled
<ochosi> usually you'd find that in $applicationsmenu > settings
<Fenix2> ochosi: I've the compiz settings program running but it has no menu
<ochosi> ?
<ochosi> click a plugin and then "activate" it
<ochosi> in the plugin-settings
<Fenix2> no drop-down textual menu
<ochosi> Fenix2: it should look like this: http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/00/28/ccsm_.png
<ochosi> that's all
<ochosi> no menu needed
<ochosi> those plugins that are ticked are activated
<ochosi> g2g now, maybe someone else can help you with this
<Fenix2> ochosi: 'k big thanks
<ochosi> np
<Fenix2> <- I'm going to go to #compiz
<MikeDD> Need to remove individual items from an OTHER menu from wine,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/593160/
<MikeDD> Line 6 is set to All, which I guess means that I can go into some other file and kill off the links to the appropriate items... I don´t understand though..
<MikeDD> charlie-tca: The drive wouldnt work, until I ran Disk Warrior on it the other day.  Write access restored!
<charlie-tca> great!
<MikeDD> It had errors, but Disk Warrior 4.1 fixed em
<MikeDD> Now I am trying to delete dead icons/links from the ¨other¨.. applications>other
<MikeDD> having little luck
<MikeDD> I looked in xfce-applications.menu  and toward the bottom is http://paste.ubuntu.com/593160/
<charlie-tca> remove the .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications/ ?
<MikeDD> not yet
<charlie-tca> That removes the menu entry
<MikeDD> see em, going to delete the appropriate ones right now
<MikeDD> Since some have spaces, can I kill them inside xfce?
<charlie-tca> should be able to delete them using thunar
<MikeDD> the tab trick isnt working in the terminal for a ¨sudo rm....¨
<charlie-tca> use thunar file manager, turn on hidden files in the view menu
<MikeDD> deleted a couple, now I need to refresh in the terminal right?
<knome> MikeDD, sudo rm -rf "Folder Name/"
<knome> MikeDD, or 'sudo rm -rf Folder\ Name
<knome> -'
<MikeDD> I found them under that folder, but they still show up in the menu bar.
<MikeDD> delete a couple, but they still show up.
<MikeDD> found more under a subfolder called wine
<MikeDD> Should I trash all the Desktop files in that folder?
<MikeDD> I only have one application that I can easily re-install
<MikeDD> REAPER
<MikeDD> so  as long as the whole computer doesnt explode...
<MikeDD> Yeah, I did rm wine-*.*
<MikeDD> it seems to have fixed it
<MikeDD> Yep, totally fixed!
<MikeDD> I was talking to some guy earlier for an hour..
<MikeDD> couldn´t figure out what to do..
<MikeDD> If I ever meet you in real life, you will get all the beer you want.
<knome> MikeDD, where do you live? :P
<MikeDD> You´re a freaking saviour, I have been bugging out about this little issue all morning..
<MikeDD> Dayton, OH
<knome> heh
<Fenix2> I'm in Xfce settings -> Workspaces but when I inrement the amount of workspaces it doesn't add them to the list. I'd like to have 4 workspaces
<knome> charlie-tca, there's your chance
<Fenix2> this a bug ?
<Fenix2> or amidoinitwrong
<MikeDD> What, are you in Dayton too?
<Sysi> Fenix2: set it from compiz
<Fenix2> Sysi: 'k
<knome> MikeDD, nope :P
<knome> i don't actually know where charlie-tca is, can't remember since he moved a while ago (or it might be a bit more than a while)
<MikeDD> We used to have a computer show at Hara called Computerfest
<MikeDD> was twice a year, for a long time
<MikeDD> before the show went on indefinite hiatus, there was a big Linux presence
<MikeDD> Mad Dog even did some lectures
<charlie-tca> eastern Idaho, USA
<MikeDD> Sadly, the show hasnt happened for quite some time.. I think about 5 years...
<knome> idaho... ohio... :P
<charlie-tca> 3000 miles
<knome> yeah but the names... somewhat similar
<charlie-tca> heh
<MikeDD> Yeah, that´s pretty far
<charlie-tca> Almost the same thing
<Fenix2> Sysi: I'm in compiz settings - > general settings -> desktop size tab and there is a field for "how many workspaces" but I can't effectively change it from 1 to 4
<MikeDD> I hide out in this hole of a town, make beats on a MPC, and generally waste time fixing stuff that I likely broke in the first place...
<Fenix2> hmm.. ctrl-alt-leftarrow gives me a "new" workspace
<MikeDD> I have been using REAPER on wine, and aside from a few glitches, it works borderline-perfectly.
<charlie-tca> gimp is 3 window layout again?
<MikeDD> I wish they would do a native port of Reaper..
<MikeDD> You know what there needs to be? An easy way to gift people...
<MikeDD> Thinking along the lines of how amazon works, or something similar to paypal.
<MikeDD> Maybe what I am talking about already exists?
<MikeDD> Granted, I know that money can be sent a variety of ways..
<MikeDD> I gotta google this, it might already be in place.
<charlie-tca> trying to run 3 installs and take a shower is difficult
<ochosi> MikeDD: maybe flattr?
<MikeDD> looking at it right now, I hadnt heard of that one before you mentioned it
<ochosi> not sure it's exactly what you want though
<ochosi> because you can only flattr people that are part of flattr
<MikeDD> it is close though
<MikeDD> I mean though, if I had a 5er and wanted to give it to someone online.. currently gets done through systems like paypal..
<ochosi> mmhm
<MikeDD> I am not exactly sure what I think .. flattr comes close, amazon comes closer in some ways.
<MikeDD> ls
<MikeDD> wrong window
<MikeDD> Yeah, charlie-tca.. that tip totally fixed it
<MikeDD> Those icons were ¨taunting¨ me... mocking my existence... they had to go...
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> Sometimes we get things right
<MikeDD> failed windows game installs in wine..
<MikeDD> I will get that carp sorted out later..
<MikeDD> The guy I talked to earlier, suggested a re-install of the system I think...
<MikeDD> I was like... ¨no....¨
<charlie-tca> No, not for menu issues
<MikeDD> I know... I was yelling at the monitor, like he might hear it..
<MikeDD> Like dude, I am not reinstalling an entire os and everything that goes along with it, because a frickin icon wont disappear..
<MikeDD> I must have explained that to him about 10 times, you understood on what.. the first mention of it
<MikeDD> I have a page up if you want to hear some tracks I made?
<charlie-tca> Depends on how long they have been away from windows, actually
<charlie-tca> I can look at it,
<MikeDD> http://akaimpcnetwork.ning.com/profile/MikeDoubleD
<charlie-tca> knome does more music than I do
<MikeDD> I make beats/remixes/dub, etc.
<charlie-tca> Too hard on my eyes. The red on black is very difficult for me to read
<MikeDD> you dont need to read that crap, the player is on the left side and below my friend list
<MikeDD> I hate doing autobiographies
<Fenix2> tnx for your help
<MikeDD> What is the preferred program to import from a digital camera, like the Nikon Coolpix S3000?
<quup> is 11.04 beta reasonably realible to yield a functional system?
<Sysi> beta can't basically be recommended, but it shouldn't be very broken anymore
<quup> ya ofc, ok :)
<Sysi> xubuntu is a bit better than ubuntu because new xfce was released some time ago
<quup> just did a fresh ubuntu install and got kubuntu, but I don't think it's for me
<quup> so figure I should try xubuntu again, havn't used it in years
<Sysi> xfce 4.8 is great
<drc> quup: As Sysi said, it's beta, but I just fresh installed, and it looks/acts fine so far.  Can't say about the next 5 minutes, though.
<quup> is there lot of panicing now preparing for 11.04 final?
<quup> drc: hehe right
<Sysi> i think xubuntu is quite setted, dunno about general stuff
<WRStone> Hey, I have a funky one.  I'm running the beta of Natty, and all my applications' menu bars are gone.  Any notion why, or how to restore them?  It's a bit problematic ... ;)
<charlie-tca> try Alt+F2, xfsettingsd
<TheSheep> !+1
<TheSheep> sorry
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> 2 more weeks... :-)
<WRStone> Hm .,, that changed my theme, but the menus are still missing.
<charlie-tca> okay, next suggestion, Alt+F2, xfwm4
<TheSheep> and then xfce4-panel
<TheSheep> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<charlie-tca> and, if it is midori, they removed the menu bar
<WRStone> Well, I'm doing it in a terminal window rather than Alt-F2.  When I do, it complains that it's already running and I should use "--replace".  When I do, it reloads, but otherwise no effect.  Also, this isn't a problem with the panel -- that's fine.  The issue is that there are no menus in any of my apps (File Tools Help, etc.)
<charlie-tca> hm, it doesn't work the same for me in a terminal, for some reason
<WRStone> It acts, frankly, like there's something like globalmenu in operation, but it's invisible.
<charlie-tca> Was it an upgrade from maverick?
<charlie-tca> WRStone: try running     apt-cache policy gnome-panel    in terminal. Tell me if it is installed
<WRStone> No, I did a vanilla install from a flash drive.
<WRStone> And they didn't disappear until yesterday, about a week after the installation.
<TheSheep> WRStone: free space in your /home?
<WRStone> charlie-tca, yes, it is installed.
<WRStone> TheSheep, no, I've got 79GB available.
<charlie-tca> Then unity / gnome took over.
<WRStone> Oh, joy.  Ok, I'll dump it.  I friggin' hate Unity and Gnome3 anyway ... it's why I'm running Xubuntu.  ;)
<charlie-tca> You have gnome installed, and it took precedence over xfce
<WRStone> In the immediate term, is there any way to force precedence back to xfce?
<charlie-tca> Not that I know of.
<charlie-tca> You should file a bug against Ubuntu before removing it
<WRStone> Ok, thanks ... guess I'm in for some fun extracting.  Thanks very much for the assistance.  I'd gone nuts trying to Google the problem.
<charlie-tca> try
<charlie-tca> !pure-xfce
<Sysi> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<charlie-tca> thanks, Sysi
<WRStone> Thanks, ubotto.  :)
<WRStone> Aw, frak.  The commands no longer work with Natty.  Still, it'll give me a guide.
<wildintellect> am I missing something obvious, where are the screen saver settings
<charlie-tca> version of Xubuntu?
<wildintellect> 10.04
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Settings -> Screensaver
<wildintellect> hmm, wondering if I uninstalled the package
<drc> charlie-tca: Congrats to you and all the xubuntu team...11.04b1 looks as solid as it acts (so far :)
<wildintellect> does xubuntu use xscreensaver or gnome-screensaver? I want to do a picture folder based screensaver?
<charlie-tca> I think it is xscreensaver in 10.04
<charlie-tca> drc: thank you, I will pass that on
<drc> Seriously, good work.
<wildintellect> looks like I uninstalled that opps, thanks for the sanity check
<drc> or even without the comma :)
#xubuntu 2011-04-13
<drc> OK, I do have one <small> complaint about 11.04b1...The notification plugin appears to take up much more space than the number of icons present would warrant.  This does not appear to be icon set dependent.  http://img832.imageshack.us/i/screenshot0412201106255.png/
<charlie-tca> right
<charlie-tca> it is about 3 icons big at its smallest?
<drc> looks like 3 or 4, when only 2 are present.  At least it looks larger than if should, based on previous plugins.  I could be wrong.
<charlie-tca> Not sure it is not a fixed size, all the time, so it can not grow too big, but can not grow too small, either.
<charlie-tca> This is the first release we are using it in, so it might be a matter of experimenting for a while
<drc> It could be...the plugin (in other DE's) has always been a little bigger than the number of icons, but not this big.  IIRC, of course.
<drc> But it is a really small complaint...not a deal breaker.
<charlie-tca> we are still learning how to make this thing work
<charlie-tca> :-)
<drc> And doing a good job of it too.  Just think what will happen when you do learn all the ins and outs of the new stuff :)
<charlie-tca> scary
<drc> Maybe you should change your nick to scary-charlie
<charlie-tca> heh
<drc> I especially like what you all have dome with the menu...very little that I would want to delete from there, as opposed to 4.6
<drc> Do I need to file a bug on the Indicator Plugin?
<charlie-tca> sure
<drc> launchpad?
<charlie-tca> mark it for xfce-indicator, please
<charlie-tca> yup
<drc> ok, will do sometime tonight...promise (but dinner calls now :)
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-bug xfce4-indicator-plugin
<drc> That wasn't dinner, it was the dog's dinner :(
<drc> charlie-tca: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-indicator-plugin/+bug/759312  Anything more needed?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 759312 in xfce4-indicator-plugin (Ubuntu) "xfce-indicator-plugin requires more space on panel than necessary" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> i went to dinner
<charlie-tca> drc: looks good
<drc> OK...then I'll go have <my> dinner...if the dog didn't get it.
<rshakin> df
<quup> I got xubuntu 11.04 beta yesterday, by default it tries to use a bunch of nonexisting screensavers
<quup> (like glsnake or something, it just gives an exit code in yellow )
<bazhang> quup, #ubuntu+1 for beta
<quup> oh I don't even want a screensaver, just figured someone liked to know
<Sysi> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<quup> is there some xfce way to make capslock act like control or should I use xmodmap?
<TheSheep> quup: no need to use xmodmap, you can just run dpkg-reconfigure console
<TheSheep> sorry, that's console-setup
<Sysi> (hey that way i'd get left control to this netbook)
<quup> TheSheep: it didn't ask about that stuff
<quup> TheSheep: did find /etc/defalut/keyboard though
<quup> I put ctrl:nocaps there
<TheSheep> quup: I think there is some option to make it ask all the questions
<uqbar_> Any idea when/whether XFCE 4.8 will make its way to xubuntu?
<Sysi> in 11.04
<Sysi> so, at the end of this month
<psalden> hey folks... I'd like to use gnome3, and since installing it seems to break ubuntu/unity, I was thinking about running xubuntu and install it on top of that. However, won't it break that too?
<uqbar_> Thanks, these are great news to me.
<uqbar_> I'd like to know how to check the amount of RAM in use with XFCE. I've just switched to it from GNOME and would like to know how "light" it is. Any hint?
<psalden> I guess 'top' in terminal
<Sysi> psalden: gnome3 breaks unity yeah, shouldn't break xfce
<Sysi> xfce uses maybe like 300MB
<Sysi> unused memory is wasted mamory, unix-like systems should use everything available for cache
<psalden> Sysi: cool, so then my solution should work... thanks :)
<uqbar_> I would use ps, but am not really shure which processes should I loot at. Which processes make XFCE up?
<quup> can I have xfce terminal open links by just clicking (or ctrl clicking) so I don't have to right click -> open link ?
<Sysi> middle click
<quup> ah
<quup> any other way?
<quup> (tricky to middle click with the trackpad)
<Sysi> not afaik, if you find out how to change it, tell me
<quup> will do :)
<TheSheep> two-finger tap works as middle click afair
 * quup plugs in mouse
<quup> TheSheep: I dont have such a fancy trackpad :)
<TheSheep> I think you can enable that with synaptics
<TheSheep> !info gsynaptics
<ubottu> gsynaptics (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-2 (maverick), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<quup> is there some list of known gtk issues in xfce?
<quup> seems buttons don't get keybord typing events
<quup> or maybe it's taht it now throws error instead of warning for integer argument instead of float
<quup> when launching a .desktop thing
<quup> what PATH is used to find executables?
<charlie-tca> The path in the .desktop file, if there is one. Otherwise, the system defined PATH,
<quup> ok, I want to ensure that it can acces ~/bin
<charlie-tca> usually it includes /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin, /usr/sbin
<quup> guess I should just change system path then
<charlie-tca> ~/bin is not normally in the path, unless added by you
<quup> yea
<quup> I have added it but only for bash
<Lord_Rahl> ? for someone. I just install xubuntu 11.04, everything seem except I have no icon for a network widget in the notification area in menu bar
<quup> charlie-tca: seems it found stuff in ~/bin without me having to do anything special :)
<jpiche> does anyone know how to get NetworkManager working without indicator-applet in 11.04?
<charlie-tca> These installs without network-manager applet, I can't seem to reproduce.
<charlie-tca> I get an applet everytime
<charlie-tca> You do have indicator-plugin in the panel, right?
<jpiche> oh I have network manager, but it's stolen from the notification area by indicator-plugin, and when I remove indicator-plugin, nm-applet doesn't reappear
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> no indicator plugin, no applet
<charlie-tca> That is a change we could not control
<jpiche> there is no way to get nm out of indicator-plugin?
<charlie-tca> nope
<jpiche> wow, that's terrible
<charlie-tca> What was wrong with indicator plugin being there?
<jpiche> I don't need it; it doesn't give me any useful information that other things don't give
<jpiche> and when I have indicator-plugin in the panel, the volume control is still in the notification area--thus duplicated
<Lord_Rahl> I have a differnt problem mine is there but I have no icon it box witha red X
<charlie-tca> jpiche: Maybe someone in #ubuntu+1 will have a way to make it work without indicator plugin
<charlie-tca> Lord_Rahl: but networking works, right?
<drc> jpiche: I solved the double volume control by turning off the Volume Control in Session and Startup...not elegant, but it worked
<Lord_Rahl> charlie-tca, yup
<drc> jpiche: I solved the double volume control by turning off the Volume Control in Session and Startup...not elegant, but it worked
<jpiche> Lord_Rahl, I had that until I added indicator-plugin to the panel
<charlie-tca> Lord_Rahl: can you file a bug for that?
<Lord_Rahl> sure
<Lord_Rahl> jpiche, your right that worked
<charlie-tca> jpiche: is the applet missing or is there a blank instead of an icon?
<charlie-tca> I did have one release, it never showed the icon, but the applet was there if I clicked the space in the panel
<jpiche> if i remove indicator-plugin, nm-applet is just missing
<Lord_Rahl> did they a menu editor in 11.04
<Lord_Rahl> if so what the program name
<charlie-tca> You can use alacarte
<charlie-tca> any freedestko
<Lord_Rahl> ok that what install then
<charlie-tca> any freedesktop compliant menu editor should work
<charlie-tca> install     alacarte
<charlie-tca> it is a menu editor
<Lord_Rahl> it states that this is install  (gnome-menus)
<Lord_Rahl> but i can not find it
<charlie-tca> what says what is installed?
<Lord_Rahl> ubuntu software center states it a menu editor. I do it by hand now but it be nice not to have to
<Lord_Rahl> NM I read it wrong.
<Lord_Rahl> it is a "implementation of the draft "Desktop Menu Specification" from freedesktop.org:"
<Lord_Rahl> Guess I keep doing them by hand. If I install alacarte it bring a whole lot of stuff along
<drc> Lord_Rahl, charlie-tca : I seem to remember seeing this menu editor installed in other xfce distros as well (and 4.6 to boot) and often wondered why a gnome editor was in xfce, especially when one could never find/use it.
<charlie-tca> because it works?
<drc> charlie-tca: in xfce 4.6?
<charlie-tca> There are very few menu editors available.
<charlie-tca> no, Not in 4.6
<charlie-tca> I know xubuntu did not install it for that.
<drc> charlie-tca: I could be misremembering...but I <think> that I saw it in xubuntu 10.10 and definately LMDE-XFCE, both 4.6
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> 10.10 did not have a menu editor unless it was installed along with Ubuntu 10.10
<charlie-tca> We haven't been able to edit menus since Xfce 4.4, and so we did not install any editor
<drc> ok, I bow to your obviouslysuperior knowledge.  Maybe it comes from checking too many distros recently searching for an alternative to gnome3/shell/unity  :)
<charlie-tca> That will confuse anyone!
<Lord_Rahl> in reading the limited description I guessing it used to create *.desktop files and the menu core xml files
<Lord_Rahl> I am suprised somehas not created a simple app to edit xfce menus
<Lord_Rahl> someone*
<TheSheep> Lord_Rahl: it's on the todo
<Lord_Rahl> lol k
<TheSheep> Lord_Rahl: the work continues since a couple of years actually
<TheSheep> Lord_Rahl: turns out that "simple" is an overstatement
<Lord_Rahl> there a beta I can try
<TheSheep> no idea, you'd have to look at the xfce web page/mailing list
<TheSheep> or ask on their channel
<Lord_Rahl> ok will do
<djkca> Does anyone have time for a newbie question?
<TheSheep> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<djkca> thanks.  i have installed xubuntu for the first time in a vm.  trying to find the file with the static network settings.  expecting to find it in /etc/net/interfaces but not finding my eth interface there
<djkca> sorry /etc/network/interfaces
<djkca> all i find in there are the lo settings
<TheSheep> the rest is autodetected and configured by network manager
<charlie-tca> Since networking is now controlled by network manager, unless you manually add the settings to /etc/network/interfaces, it is not there
<TheSheep> but you can add to that file your own stuff if you want
<djkca> so it does not put the settings into a file somewhere?  are the settings from network manager persistent?
<charlie-tca> yes, very persistent
<Sysi> it saves them to home folder
<djkca> ahhh.  ok i will look in there.  thanks everyone
<drc> Is there any way in Thunar to get the file names (in icon view) to be center, rather than right, oriented?
<TheSheep> drc: you might try asking at #thunar or #xfce
<drc> er...the <other> right (i.e., left oriented)
<drc> TheSheep: Thanks I will
<TheSheep> you might be able to do that with a gtk theme, for example
<TheSheep> but you would need to know the name of that control
<drc> TheSheep: I'm just looking for a simple way...doesn't bother me <that> much.
<Lord_Rahl> what is the default theme in xubuntu 11.04
<Sysi> graybird
<Lord_Rahl> thanks
<Sysi> http://shimmerproject.org/projects/greybird/
<drc> Interesting...while one can put an app on the panel now, the same appears not to be true for a file.
<drc> design or feature?
<Sysi> that would need to be like launcher for application to open specific file, nobody thought it was needed or just didn't do it
<drc> <whine>But GNOME has it....</whine>
<charlie-tca> why would you put a file on a panel?
<charlie-tca> Isn't that what the desktop is for?
<drc> I like to put whatever e-book I'm reading at the time on the panel...that way I don't have to go looking for it nested in Calibre's in-depth file system
<drc> charlie-tca: the are <no> icons on my desktop....that's for windows
<charlie-tca> Put the ebook on the desktop, it will be fully visible
<charlie-tca> You can even use Applications -> Workspaces to tell maximized applications not to cover the entire desktop
<Sysi> desktop icons are somewhat ugly and unhandy, but fit some purposes
<Sysi> i have everything in panel on windows too
<drc> I never could understand the logic oh ahving the icons on the desktop and then covering them up with windows.
<charlie-tca> Well, I guess to each his own
<charlie-tca> You don't have to cover them in Xubuntu. You can actually tell it not to cover all the desktop
<drc> true dat
<charlie-tca> My workspace margins are set such that I can always see the first column of icons on the desktop
<charlie-tca> No window is allowed to cover them
<drc> ok, that's two.... :)
<drc> Can one file a "wish for" instead of a bug in launchpad?
<charlie-tca> sure
<drc> He asks, knowing there are much more important things to fix first
<charlie-tca> We got one wishlist bug fixed for this release, it was filed in 2006
<charlie-tca> anything is possible!
<drc> Misquote from somewhere: "In an infinite universe, all things are possible, some are just more possible that others."
<drc> Is there any difference in filing a bug report and a wish-for report?
 * drc has more hope than sense
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> file both the same way, but put in the comments that the bug is a wishlist bug
<drc> done...now, if only I'll be still alive when this gets to the top of the queue...
<drc> thank you charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> jSome happen fast, some take longer...
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<drc> Is there a difference between the Xubuntu and the XFCE session at the login screen?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> xfce session looks bad, and uses different menus
<charlie-tca> well, puts more in the menu, I guess
<drc> Now I <gotta> just look...brb :)
 * charlie-tca thinks that is not the right description of the session, though
<Unit193> That's the only session that works with FreeNX
<charlie-tca> How would you describe it?
<Unit193> No bar on top
<Unit193> XFCE icon on application menu
<drc> charlie-tca: You are totally correct (again)...the menu(s) are somewhat different, especially in the Settings menu.  Booting into XFCE also reset my Workspace Switcher back to the default 4 (even when I booted back into the Xubuntu session.)
<quup> when I go fullscreen in mplayer that dock thing is still visible, can I either make it completely unseen when autohidden or a layer below mplayers fullscren layer?
<charlie-tca> What dock thing?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu shouldn't have a dock
<drc> Maybe he means the bottom panel in 4.8 that can <look> like a dock?
<charlie-tca> but that is a hidden panel, it should not appear
<drc> Shoulda Woulda Coulda :)
<Sysi> if autohiding panel is always visible, it's stucked
<charlie-tca> yup
<Sysi> relogin usually helps
<charlie-tca> it would be nice if quup would respond. It makes it much easier when the person wanting answers is around after asking the question.
<knome> i think supporting people is more exciting when you don't know if the answer helped or not
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> I hadn't thought of it that way.
<charlie-tca> I did get one right the other day, when the question was "Can anyone help me? I don't know if it should do this?"
<drc> I think figuring out the <real> question is the most exciting part...once that's done the answer is often trivial in comparison.
<charlie-tca> You just have to learn to answer before it get asks :-)
<Sysi> i'm nowdays pretty good at guessing what people actually want
<drc> But when I do that, usually I have the wrong <real> question.
<knome> what you actually need to learn is how to answer the real question and then come up with a reason why you need to go now so you don't need to answer the boring questions ;)
<drc> And I look even more like an idiot than I really am (I hope).
<drc> "Play with puppy" is my favoritie...and true too
<Sysi> i wonder if i'll some day dare to ask for ubuntu membership for my helping here
<knome> because when people notice you know things, they start to ask stupid questions, like "wait, if i move the mouse right, will the cursor also move towards the right end of the monitor"
<drc> or PM you....
<knome> Sysi, don't you remember you have also given valuable feedback for the artwork created for xubuntu
<Sysi> still most i've done is in irc
<knome> imo that's not a reason not to give you the membership
<knome> things you can do in irc are undervalued in the ubuntu community
<Sysi> people have gotten memberships from irc job still
<Sysi> but it easily feels like you aren't actually doing something
<knome> sure
<Sysi> (not exactly xubuntu discussion)
<Sysi> i'd need xfce 4.8 for creating vertical-panel setup :/
<knome> 14 days...
<Sysi> on 16:9 monitor seems just stupid to have panel at the bottom
<charlie-tca> choices! I really like that panel, myself
<Sysi> it's always the decision about testing or keeping the working one
<knome> i have two panels on the other monitor, and none on the other
<charlie-tca> Of course, I enjoy my 22" monitor, too. I suppose that matters when it comes to screens
#xubuntu 2011-04-14
<drc> hmmm...I have resized Thunar, XChat and FF windows (for example) so that 4 fit perfectly on the desktop. If I have an empty desktop and open 4 Thunar (or detach the xchat channels) the first 2 open in upper left, then upper right and fit perfectly.  But when I open number 3 and 4 (lower left and lower right, respectively) they are offset a few pixels from the bottom edge of the desktop. I have tried almost every concievable variation in Window Manager>Advance
<drc> d>Windows Snapping, but it makes no difference. In the following screenshot I have manually moved the bottom right window to what I want to be the correct position. Are there any configuration settings that I am missing to make this happen as I want?  http://img822.imageshack.us/i/screenshot0413201105530.png
<charlie-tca> Got to workspaces in settings, make sure the bottom margin is zero
<charlie-tca> or even try -10
<charlie-tca> That will move the windows down
<charlie-tca> At least that is a starting poinbt
<drc> charlie-tca: It is 0 (all margins are 0) and won't let me go to minus numbers.
<charlie-tca> improvements for 4.8
<charlie-tca> used to let me have - numbers
<drc> I have no bottom panel, if that matters
<charlie-tca> but your bottom window overlaps the top window a few pixels
<drc> yes
<drc> The top of the bottom overlaps the bottom of the top :)
<charlie-tca> I am out of answers
<charlie-tca> shrink the windows a touch
<drc> I <think I tried that, but I'll make sure.
<drc> Right, shrinking the verticle size of the windows makes the overlap go away, but it doesn't make the window align with the bottom edge of the desktop.
<drc> hmm, let me try something
<charlie-tca> Not sure it will align all the way to the bottom
<charlie-tca> If it keeps overlapping, go to Window Manager, Advanced, use snap to other windows, and make the distance bigger
<charlie-tca> I snap to screen borders, which makes it try to hit the edge of the screen before it tries to hit next to other windows. a small distance helps keep it close to the screen edge
<drc> Oh well...that's what I get for trying to be too precise.
<drc> That's 3 :)  Off to another distro...just kidding (although you're probably get tired of my little nitpickings in a beta version)
<charlie-tca> they might be in final too, can't fix everything
<charlie-tca> but won't try to fix what we do not notice
<drc> Well, I'm guessing they will be, this close to release.  Besides, at least 2 of the 3 are most probably xfce not xubuntu
<drc> And they <are> small things, not like they crash the system
<drc> The team should be happy that someone has look <that> close to find something to ask about.
<drc> Seriously good work done by all.
<charlie-tca> Well, okey dokey, I will try to be happy :-)
<drc> And now <I> get to eat before the dog, tonight.
<kaevik> I just installed xubuntu and the password I used isn't accepted by the authenticator. So what does it want?
<TheSheep> the authenticator?
<TheSheep> what are you doing exactly?
<kaevik> for updating or hanging settings. It also didn't work when I try to relog. It will only auto login.
<kaevik> changing*
<TheSheep> kaevik: that's your default user created during installation?
<kaevik> the user it asked me to make during the gui install
<Sysi> wrong passwd, typo maybe
<kaevik> nope, I was thinking that the keyboard layout from the install environment is different from the one being used in the os.
<kaevik> this is a laptop.
<kaevik> so if somehow I typed and retyped a password different then I thought I was typing. I have to reinstall to fix it?
<ochosi> kaevik: you can try to set the keyboard-layout to US (i think that's default in the live-system) and try to retype your pwd
<ochosi> other than that there's not so much you can do, losing your root-pwd is hardly ever a good idea ;)
<ochosi> (not much apart from re-installing of course)
<kaevik> under settings?
<quup> kaevik: hehe i get that too, I have different layout on the laptop keyboard and my USB keyboard now, really cunfesed me when I tried to log in
<quup> kaevik: when the login manager shows, therer is an option to change keyboard layout furthest down on the screen after you have entered your username
<quup> kaevik: then change to something without deadkeys at least that was the problem for me
<kaevik> well I got into the settings keyboard layout  and changed the keyboard to Acer Laptop still not working
<kaevik> the layout is set to us also
<quup> did you change the keyboard layout too?
<quup> which US? there are very many
<kaevik> under USA there was an alt-intl
<kaevik> so it didn't work on the default us or the alt-intl
<kaevik> and a password problem was the reason I had to 'fix' the laptop in the first place.
<kaevik> I hat win 2k but the admin password wasn't anything I ever remember setting. SO I went to reinstall and the disk was borked. So I went for this and it is having the same problem basicly.
<kaevik> had*
<ochosi> kaevik: maybe be more careful settings passwords then ;)
<kaevik> I don't see how I could type a password the sme twice and this password I've used before, but type it both times  different. hmm unless the caps lock monster  attacked.
<kaevik> GAY CAS LOCK
<kaevik> oop heh
<knome> kaevik, please watch your language
<kaevik> thats what it was >_>
<kaevik> caps lock was on before I set the password was in reverse caps ><
<kaevik> er I merged two sentences
<Rodensky> hello. xfce won't start, i get a cli instead. how do i start xfce from the cli?
<Rodensky> i googles it and got no answer. all i found were commands to install it, not to start it from the cli
<Sysi> why you don't have GDM
<Rodensky> i do
<Sysi> then problem isn't xfce but xorg
<Sysi> what graphics card?
<Rodensky> ati, i don't know the model
<Rodensky> when i try startx it says "server is already active for display 0"
<Rodensky> and won't start :(
<Rodensky> when i try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart it goves me my  old uninstalled gnome walpaper but nothing else appears
<Rodensky> not even the mouse cursor. only the wallpaper
<Rodensky> the only thing that works in the combo ctrl+alt+f2 that brings me back to the cli
<Rodensky> how do i make xfce appear again? :
<Rodensky> when i try "xfce4-session" i get "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<Rodensky> i googles it and tries all commands i could find to start xfce. in all cases i get "server is already active for display 0"
<Sysi> xfce can't work if xserver itself fails
<Rodensky> ok i got that from the system notices, but what do i do with that? how do i make x work and start xfce again?
<Rodensky> please help me
<Sysi> did it work before?
<Rodensky> did what work before?
<Sysi> graphics
<Rodensky> yes
<Sysi> have you rebooted?
<Rodensky> yes
<Rodensky> when i reboot, it's automaticaly gets into the gnome wallpaper thing i mentioned before :\
<Sysi> sounds like it's trying to go to deleted gnome, or gdm fails
<Sysi> hard to say, and i personally don't know about ati much
<Rodensky> it is trying to go to the deleted gnome for some reason
<Sysi> but then there should still be even mouse cursor
<Rodensky> ther'e no cursor, no nothing, just the wallpaper
<Rodensky> and the ctrl+alt+f2 that gets me back to the useless cli
<psalden> heya folks... wanted to say my experiment of running xubuntu natty with gnome3 in parallel worked out great. Gnome3 isn't looking very well yet, but at least the xfce sessions seems perfectly intact
<psalden> one thing though... I had automatic login before installing gnome 3, and now it takes me to what appears to be a gnome3-styled login screen first
<psalden> any way of reverting that?
<psalden> ah there's a graphical tool for that, cool
<psalden> guess we'll just ignore the fact that the login screen is gnome3 styled :)
<psalden> hmm, am I not supposed to have an 'alpha' setting when setting panel appearance? Just upgrades to natty but don't see it
<Sysi> you need compositing enabled
<psalden> thanks, I'll look into it :)
<psalden> interesting how my settings menu changed upon reboot, lol
<quup> I have disabled 'automatically save session' but still it opens up the stuff I had before exiting, is there anotehr hidden option for this?
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions/
<quup> :)
<quup> thanks
<abra> hi all
<abra> Doesn't display icons in notification area for apps "hotot", "network-manager" and "f.lux". http://itmages.ru/image/view/167666/f9400521
<abra> Is anybody know about this problem?
<shane4ubuntu> Ok, I'm giving xubuntu a try for a while, did my kde time for a few months, now it's xfce's time, how can I setup a wallpaper changer?  I noticed I can do a list, however, the backgrounds have to be added one at a time?  Is there a quick way to do this?
<Sysi> select multiple wallpapers by clicking with shift or ctrl?
<shane4ubuntu> Sysi: when I did that, it didn't want to accept them
<shane4ubuntu> Sysi: Oooh, wait I stand corrected, that worked this time
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I read online about a crontab to make that change, is that still the way to do it?  I don't mind setting that up, but if there is an easier way by all means let me know. :)
<shane4ubuntu> here is the link I am referencing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=328792
<shane4ubuntu> ok, that doesn't seem to work, I ran that line in the commandline, and it didn't work. :(
<shane4ubuntu> brb
<shane4ubuntu> no background changer? like every 10min change the background?  KDE does this by default, Gnome needs a 3rd party app  there must be a way
<shane4ubuntu> ok, how about compiz for xfce?  sorry I'm a complete noob when it comes to xfce
<shane4ubuntu> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Sysi> install and run
<shane4ubuntu> I have it installed, I guess I should more correctly ask, how do I enable it in xfce?
<Sysi> it doesn't work with xfwm4 but gtk-window-decorator or emerald works
<Sysi> compiz --replace
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, ok, so I need to install emerald?
<Sysi> you should install compizconfig-settings-manager too
<shane4ubuntu> that I have
<Sysi> i'd recommend it
<shane4ubuntu> you recommend emerald? or gtk-window-decorator?
<drc> Are the Xubuntu Mail lists "dead", as in no traffic?
<knome> no
<drc> hmmm
<drc> Time to do some checking then
<knome> well they are not the most active either, but definitely not dead. seen better days...
<charlie-tca> They have? It seems they are as active/inactive as they have been for three years
<knome> i don't know about the users list, but the devel list has been more active for sure
<drc> OK, I sub'd to -users, -devel, and -bugs a couple of days ago and have received <nothing>.  Just to make sure, I had 2 go to my regular mail server and 1 to gmail...but nothing on either
<drc> OK, looks like at my end...Now, where did I put that shovel?
<charlie-tca> drc: -bugs being ? xubuntu-bugs? that is a dead ML
<charlie-tca> If you want bug dicussions, you subscibe to ubuntu-bugsquad
<drc> If -bugs is dead, maybe someone should take it off the Bugs List on https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<charlie-tca> A look at the archives says there have been no posting to the ML
<charlie-tca> It is at least a very low content list ;-)
<drc> true dat
<Nevada_> hello, I've got just a quick question because I didn't find an answer - is it possible to boot&install xubuntu from USB stick?
<drc> clear
<Nevada_> clear?
<knome> Nevada_, yes it is
<Nevada_> merci knome
<siavashserver> Hi, I'm trying to collect information about Linux gamers hardware specs, if you are interested please take a look at this poll : http://www.misterpoll.com/polls/521555
<drc> Interesting (redux)...Installed alacarte thru the SC, added a few items to the settings menu (Broadcast Account, Broadcast Preferences, Power Management, Ubuntu One, at least).
<Spicypixel> hey guys, I dist upgraded to 11.04 to try out the beta and the notifyd style changed, is this normal behaviour?
<Thermi> gn8
<ochosi> Thermi: good neight? :)
<philippe> Hi
<surreal7z> hi guys... I am using Google Chrome and Youtube videos freezes on fullscreen?... I found that disabling hardware acceleration can help but not in my case... what to do?
<surreal7z> s/*
<keb> does it also freeze with firefox and adobe flash plugin ?
<keb> fullscreen
<surreal7z> just a sec
<surreal7z> don't have ff but Opera is working just fine
<keb> chrome has a built-in flash player.  did you get the latest one?
<keb> i mean is chrome up to date
<surreal7z> 10.0.648.204   it is.... i'm not using beta/ chromium... would that help?
<keb> maybe
<keb> just trying to run through possibilities
<keb> surreal7z which version of xubuntu are you running? some video drivers had known bugs
<charlie-tca> That is bug in chrome, not Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> It occurs with lubuntu, kubuntu, and Ubuntu also
<keb> then the beta might work
<charlie-tca> and the only workaround I know is to use firefox or something other than chrome
<surreal7z> didn't work... beta has the same Flash plugin version  Flash (2 files) - Version: 10.2.154
<surreal7z> Shockwave Flash 10.2 r154
<surreal7z> too bad... Opera will do the trick
<keb> which Flash does that come with?
<surreal7z> r153
<surreal7z> one lower :S
<keb> heh
<surreal7z> 10.2 r153   :D   can I downgrade flash in chrome? :D
<keb> you could try overwriting the files and see what happens ;)
<keb> but keep the other ones in case you need to roll back
<surreal7z> I have set the same flash player version that Opera uses but problem persists... so, it's still google chrome problem :(
<keb> did you restart Chrome after that, maybe it was still loaded and using the old version
<faryshta> Thunar doesn't load thumbnails. What do?
<Sysi> install tumbler
<faryshta> Sysi, I can't find it on synaptic.
<Sysi> what xfce version on what distribution?
<faryshta> Ubuntu 10.10, latest repo XFCE version.
<Sysi> argh, i mixed this with #xfce
<Sysi> so no 4.8 ppa?
<Sysi> thunar has tap in settings for showing thumbnails
<faryshta> It loads thumbnails on images but not on videos.
<Sysi> propably as supposed, i don't know if it's possible to get thumbnails for videos
<faryshta> It used to do so in Ubuntu 9.10.
<Sysi> different thunar version propably
<keb> Ubuntu uses aNautilus. Xubuntu uses Thunar
<keb> -a
<faryshta> aNautilus?
<keb> Nautilus
<Sysi> one file manager
<keb> http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/gosnautilus-60.html.en
<faryshta> Well I know what they are but none of them loads thumbnails on videos.
<keb> it might for some videos, the ones that store a preview thumbnail in the movie file
<keb> otherwise it is a lot of code to extract a snapshot from a video
<faryshta> I can't see any thumbnail at all.
<charlie-tca> I didn't think xfce could display video thumbnails
<charlie-tca> or rather, thumbnails of videos
<keb> i see only thumbnails of pdf files
<keb> and jpegs
<charlie-tca> yup
<faryshta> I found the solution here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2596537#post2596537
<faryshta> I had to install libxine1-ffmpeg, nautilus and totem.
#xubuntu 2011-04-15
<dailyfare> heya im a newb at xubuntu and i'm trying to set up a logitech gaming controller...i've used wine to install the logitech software and no dice, i've looked for the jscalibrator in terminal it no dice...suggestions?
<dailyfare> sorry, looking for help installing logitech gamepad
<dailyfare> heya can some one help me with a game controller install issue?
<eedeep>  I just up upgraded xubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10 and now my keyboard shortcuts won't work...most importantly the run program dialog! I've been googling but to no avail...anyone seen this before?
<faryshta> dailyfare, usually gamepads are plug and play.
<faryshta> dailyfare, in order to use a gamepad you need to plug it before starting the  game console/emulator
<faryshta> dailyfare, then just check if any "joysticks" are recognized in the gamelog.
<dailyfare> k ill try that , thank you fayshta
<dailyfare> sorry faryshta!
<philippe_> Hi
<philippe_> I need some help
<eedeep> don't we all
<philippe_> I have just installed xubuntu on my old laptop
<Unit193> +1 eedeep
<philippe_> t30 with a radeon mobility 7500 graphics card
<philippe_> Now when I login for the first time it says I am using a software rasterizer under openGL
<philippe_> but when I log out and back in again it changes to MESA DRI r100
<philippe_> How can I customise it to use just the software rasterizer all the time? (as it plays nicer with my external monitor with a high res)
<philippe_> Anyone there?
<eedeep> philippe_: yeah I'm here but sorry I don't know how tohelp you on that one
<philippe_> I think  I need to disable DRI but I dont know how
<Unit193> !x | philippe_
<ubottu> philippe_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<philippe_> thanks for that ubottu. I have actually got the right resolution using xrandr
<philippe_> But because my graphic card is so old when it is used as the renderer I get tearing at 1680x1050 res
<philippe_> But it's fine when software rasterizer is implementing the 3d acceleration
<philippe_> So I want to know how i can disable 3d accel without purging anything and breaking my distro
<philippe> ok I fixed it
<philippe> I added Disable "dri" under module in xorg.conf
<Unit193> Sweet!
<philippe> So now I have a smoooooooth flowing fast distro on a 7 year old laptop :)
<philippe> at a lovely high resolution I forgot to add :D
<philippe> Just having a play around with xubuntu and it's lightning fast on this old thing
<philippe> Was on ubuntu before but definitely can see the difference on XFCE
<Unit193> CPU & RAM?
<philippe> 1.8Ghz 1gb ram
<philippe> I dont feel like it's going to crash on me like Gnome :D
<philippe> I have been an ubuntu user since feisty fawn, but when I saw what they are doing with the natty and the unity GUI enough was enough
 * Unit193 hasn't use Ubuntu since 6.10
<Unit193> K/L/Xubuntu all the way!
<philippe> Right I am off to catch some ZZZZzzzzz's
<philippe> Take care Xubi's!
<philippe> See you around I'm sure :)
<xiaoshen> hi all^
<likemindead> Ahoy.
<xiaoshen> i want to install wine
<likemindead> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<xiaoshen> likemindead, how to do it?
<xiaoshen> apt-get install....
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install wine
<likemindead> Just follow the above link(s).
<xiaoshen> i search wine in sypnatic and it shows a lot of wine name there, which one should i choose?
<Unit193> xiaoshen: There should be one just named "wine" or "wine1.2"
<likemindead> READ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<xiaoshen> Unit193: which one shpuld ichoose  wine or wine1.2?
<Unit193> It says in the link likemindead posted, wine
<likemindead> Work with us here...
<Unit193> I didn't even read it, all I had to do was skim...
<xiaoshen> well i read that wine's description is dummy package and wine1.2 is binary emulator and library
<wereyodabc> it seem irssi goes to same server and channel using different name than xchat by default which is nice
<wereyodabc> xubuntu is over gnomebuntu imho   ;)
<quup> Iḿ using the us dvorak international layouts
<quup> but itś different layout depending on what keyboard I use, like on my laptop itś with no deadkeys but on my external keyboard itś with
<quup> very confusing
<quup> I have even removed the with deadkeys from the keyboard layouts
<quup> fiddled with the keybaord type options a bit and by chance i now got one that works on both :)
<wereyodabc> get new keyboard man ;)
<wereyodabc> and change dvorak layoat by you self..
<xubuntu420> SHIT THE HELL FUCKIN YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<knome> xubuntu420, please watch your language.
<xubuntu420> i have a calico siamese cat that enjoys partaking in cannabis with me
<buff27> my display flickers under the pre-release of 11.04 gnome...... I hope to xubuntu one doesn't get the black fickering issue
<attackulz> anyone around for some help?
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<charlie-tca> attackulz: most of us have given up trying to figure out issues when the question is not asked.
<attackulz> I installed Xubuntu on an older computer and have had ubuntu on my new laptop for quite some time now.  I have a linksys wireless G network card for the older desktop. when I plug it in it powers up but xubuntu cannot find any wireless networks. or even show that its working. however when I plug the wireless adapter into my laptop it works perfectly.  so A. is there a way to get this network adapter to work on xubunu. and if not can I harvest the dr
<attackulz> ivers from this machine to the other
<attackulz> charlie: i was typing it all in one line.
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> Did you have to install drivers for the laptop to work?
<attackulz> no
<attackulz> plug in and play
<charlie-tca> Then those drivers should already be installed
<attackulz> I figured it might be becuase I already have an active internet connection on this machine
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu?
<attackulz> the latest
<attackulz> downloaded last week
<charlie-tca> You could try unplugging the wired connection with the wireless card in the desktop
<charlie-tca> many times, it will look for wired only, if there is a cable plugged in.
<charlie-tca> I have to tell my wireless card which network to connect to, here.
<attackulz> there was no wired connection in it
<attackulz> my building shares a router. I have no access to any ethernet cord on this level
<charlie-tca> Do you get the icon on the panel?
<attackulz> not the wireless
<attackulz> only has the option for wired and vpn
<attackulz> the power light on the adapter does come on when its pluged in however
<charlie-tca> The desktop is not seeing the adapter?
<charlie-tca> what does lspci show for the wireless card?
<charlie-tca> in the desktop, of course
<attackulz> yeah the desktop does not see the the adapter
<attackulz> and one sec gotta go to other room
<attackulz> nothing
<attackulz> shows that something is pluged into usb
<attackulz> but I dont think it knows what
<attackulz> other then that for network devices all its showing is my ethernet
<attackulz> thanks for the help by the way!
<charlie-tca> I am not able to help more, though.
<charlie-tca> I can suggest either waiting for more knowledgeable people here or trying #ubuntu-beginners
<charlie-tca> the -beginners has some very knowledgeable people in it when it comes to getting these working
<attackulz> alright
<attackulz> how about moving the driver from this laptop to the desktop?
<charlie-tca> It won't make the adapter show up
<attackulz> possible?
<charlie-tca> first you have to make the desk
<charlie-tca> desktop see the adapter
<charlie-tca> If it sees it, it will probably work
<attackulz> it sees there is somthing pluged in
<attackulz> but it doesnt know what
<attackulz> so if I somehow get the drivers from here
<attackulz> I think it should work
<charlie-tca> hm, Is that by any chance a USB 2.0 adapter on a 1.1 port
<attackulz> no checked that
<charlie-tca> If you have a driver for a device the computer does not recognize, it won't do anything. The driver is built into Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> You have many printer drivers, too, but you won't see it list all the printers, because it doesn't see them as hardware
<attackulz> see i know for a fact too that if I had windows on here, with that software installed then ran xubunutu as a seccondary OS it WOULd find the drivers
<charlie-tca> Okayh
<attackulz> alright thanks for the help
<attackulz> you suggested that already and I told you I have NO wired connection
<quup> can I make a keyboard shortcut to toggle always on top?
<quup> looking at the xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts/xfwm4 settings I just get confused
<quup> the property is stuff like alt+F12 but the value is an action
<charlie-tca> right, when it says action, do what you need to make it happen
<quup> I aded a new property
<quup> that did the trick
<drc> If I have a browser open on desktop 1, and click on a link in an app (say, xchat or thunderbird) on desktop 2, the link is opened in the running browser, but the browser is moved to desktop 2.  Is this 1) Feature, 2) Bug, 3) A clear sign that I'm crazy because it never happens on anyone else's machine?
<charlie-tca> quup: not to intuitive, when it comes to the ACTION, huh?
<quup> charlie-tca: not at all :)
<charlie-tca> feature of firefox, drc
<charlie-tca> However, you can control it somewhat with Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> drc: Settings -> Window Manager Tweaks -> focus, when a window raises itself, do nothing
<charlie-tca> also there is a setting if Firefox, Edit -> Tabs, uncheck When I open a link in a new tab, switch to it immediately
<charlie-tca> quup: there is bug filed in xfce bugzilla to get some better help text on the ACTION part
<drc> charlie-tca: Thanks.
<ljsoftnet> how do i fix my boot up problem, it just shows a bunch of text with no xubuntu logo
<quup> sometimes that upper panel goes black
<quup> and I have to put a windows always on top and use it to force a redraw or something
<quup> also now I have two volume indicators, or one volume thing and the other is the indicator plugin, but they look the same but are not the same
<drc> quup: I use Settings>Session and Startup>App Autostart and uncheck Volume Control (Show Desktop Colume Control) to get rid of the non-Indicator one.  I don't think you can get rid of the Indicator Plugin one w/o getting rid of the Indicator Plugin (and thus NM :(
<quup> ok, one is good :)
<drc> quup: Just make sure you don't uncheck the XFCE Volume Daemon
<quup> where do i start debuging if suspend dosen't work?  it looks like it is suspending just fine, but when I try to activate it agian it just reboots
<drc> Dunno...I don't use suspend/hibernate...I'm either at the computer or it's off :)
<drc> Usually at....
<quup> I plugged in external drive, and it mounted automatically
<quup> but I don't have permission to unmount it from the file manager
<quup> hrm. now it worked.... dunno what was going on there
<drc> Parential Controls?
<drc> quup: all external drives or just that one?
<quup> I don't know, I can't reproduce it
<quup> could have just been weirdness
<drc> Well, let's call it a bug, just so the Xubuntu Team won't feel like they have nothing to do (i.e., smug :) on beta2 ?
<drc> Woah....Just rebooted after daily update...Now only <one> desktop...trying to increase the number in Workspaces does nothing.  <sad>Worked this morning in b2</sad>
<likemindead> Running 11.04?
<drc> yes b2
<drc> Trying Windows-Problem-Solving-Techniques...i.e., re-boot :)
<drc> Double Woah...now 1) All open windows act like Unity (global menus?...overlay the top panel with theor menu bar); 2) Window Manager (and Tweaks) window opens but displays nothing.
<drc> Ok...11.04b2...updated just a few minutes ago via Update Manager.
 * drc says: "NOOOOOOOOO, I just re-installed last night." :)  Goes out for a smoke to calm down.
<drc> http://img862.imageshack.us/i/screenshot0415201101532.png/  http://img641.imageshack.us/i/screenshot0415201101540.png/  http://img31.imageshack.us/i/screenshot0415201101543.png/  http://img15.imageshack.us/i/screenshot0415201101550.png/
 * drc only hopes this is something <he's> done to his box....That's easily fixed.
<charlie-tca> drc: you have no windows title bar?
<charlie-tca> easy
<drc> charlie-tca: Because <you> know what you are doing....
<charlie-tca> Alt+F2, xfsettingsd
<charlie-tca> and it won't really work in terminal, for some reason
<charlie-tca> did it work?
<drc> charlie-tca: You really need to change your nick...I type 'cha' and alsways get Chanserv :(
<drc> Nope...do I need to re-start something?
<charlie-tca> no, let's try something else
<drc> I think scary-charlie was good.
<knome> drc, or you need to change your client - irssi remembers the last used nick when you type in c[tab]
<knome> drc, then it fills out charlie-tca if you used that the last time
<charlie-tca> alt+F2, xfce4-settings-helper
<drc> knome: But it's easier (for me :) if someone else does the work.
<drc>  charlie-tca nope
<charlie-tca> Never occurred to me that would give you Chanserv
<charlie-tca> Alt+F2, xfce4-session
<charlie-tca> what did you do to this thing?
<charlie-tca> maybe it is broke bad
<drc> charlie-tca: I have no idea.
<drc> I'm trying to think what I have dome this past hour or so since the last re-boot
<drc> Luckily, most of it was back data up to my archives :)
<charlie-tca> Alt+F2, xfwm4
<charlie-tca> Alt+F4, xfdesktop4
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> Alt+F2, xfdesktop4
<drc> Bingo (on the xfwm4)
<charlie-tca> Had to be one of them
<drc> Now, What cold I have possibly dome to bork it that bad?
<charlie-tca> you got xfwm not to start
<drc> Beside not knowing how to spell/type?
<charlie-tca> I went a long time having to go through those every restarty
<drc> Anyway, Thanks...I'm going to have to drink and entire six-pack for you tonight :)
<charlie-tca> thanks
<drc> Thank me tomorrow when you have a headache.
<charlie-tca> Okay
<charlie-tca> :-)
 * drc sometimes feels like the Swedish Chef.
<charlie-tca> huh? Swedish chef have to drink a six-pack too?
<drc> no.   Bork, Bork, Bork.
<charlie-tca> lol
<drc> Muppets
<drc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY_Yf4zz-yo
 * ArjenTM tips his hat
<philippe> Hi
<philippe> I need some help
<knome> philippe, ask and we'll help if we can
<philippe> What is the best Email notification for xubuntu that runs in the taskbar, so I don't have to have thunderbird open all the time eating up CPU and RAM?
<philippe> 64 online and not a squeak. Where's that xubuntu mouse when you need him eh?
<ArjenTM> Haha. :]
<charlie-tca> hm, I would think no one really has an answer for you
<charlie-tca> I hate those things in the taskbar, so make sure I turn off all of them
<ArjenTM> I also had a question. I was trying out 11.04 b2 on an old laptop. Things were fine until the power got cut while I was installing updates after. After that I couldn't get past GRUB. :<
<charlie-tca> You can reinstall grub, if it is what is sticking
<philippe> Did you back everything up Arjen?
<ArjenTM> It was a clean install
<ArjenTM> So no worries there
<charlie-tca> otherwise, boot to the recovery mode and choose fix packages
<philippe> Thanks for the replies. I need to head out now.
<philippe> See you around my fellow Xubi's!
<ArjenTM> I'll try that next. Right now it's just reinstalling after repartitioning via the live CD :<
<charlie-tca> Sometimes when that happens, you have to go to recovery mode a couple of times, and then reboot a few times
<quup> xfce terminal has some very weird behaviour
<quup> After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
<quup> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y^Hn
<charlie-tca> ArjenTM: that works too :-)
<quup> I did Y changed my mind, then n
<quup> = yes
<charlie-tca> quup: if you told it y first, that sticks
<quup> charlie-tca: not if backspace is backspace and not ^H
<ArjenTM> I'm just a noob, but all the googling seemed to suggest that it fuxxed something on my swap, and I couldn't fsck that. D:
<ArjenTM> And I couldn't find out how to format the swap during the install xD
<muay-guy> hey guys, I'm having some issues with my eeepc, No sound whatsoever
<muay-guy> everything else works fine
<charlie-tca> ArjenTM: if you use an existing swap partition, it is automatically formated
<charlie-tca> muay-guy: install pavcontrol
<charlie-tca> pavucontrol ?
<muay-guy> pavucontrol?
<muay-guy> I'll check it out
<charlie-tca> I think pavucontrol
<ArjenTM> That's really odd. :/ Is there anything it doesn't format with a "erase natty and reinstall xubu 11.04"? Because I tried that before this, but I still couldn't boot. :[
<muay-guy> charlie-tca, it's installed, and it seems to be working
<muay-guy> I'm watching this video and the bar moves and all
<muay-guy> but I still hear no sound
<charlie-tca> ArjenTM: yes
<charlie-tca> that should not touch your /home files
<charlie-tca> I usually pick the "erase entire disk" option
<ArjenTM> Hmmm. Is there anything there that would give me the "recursive error, reboot needed" error? :/
<charlie-tca> but if you can't get it to work, you have to remove ~/.cache and maybe ~/.config
<muay-guy> weird thing... and I try with the headphones and i still can't hear anything
<drc> muay-guy: Sounds obvious, but...you haven't got the mute on somewhere by chance?
<ArjenTM> Well, right now it's reinstalling completely, I formatted the whole drive to NTFS, now back to ext4 & swap... *crosses fingers* =)
<muay-guy> drc, no man... I haven't
<charlie-tca> Anytime things get interrupted, it ís possible an error will happen like that
<ArjenTM> Thanks for the answers, charlie-tca x]
<charlie-tca> no problem
 * ArjenTM dances oZ-< ... Almost theeere. xD
<ArjenTM> I've spent way too much time on this today, bwahah. :P
<muay-guy> where do you guys think I could check for an answer to my audio probloems?
<charlie-tca> MIght be more help for that in #ubuntu-audio
<charlie-tca> They are the sound experts
<muay-guy> charlie-tca, lol, you're kidding me, right?
<muay-guy> I'm the only one there
<charlie-tca> Let me look, maybe I got it wrong
<charlie-tca> muay-guy: I am sorry, gave you the wrong channel. Try #ubuntu-audio-help
<charlie-tca> I seem to have missed the -help that time
<charlie-tca> Is that better?
<muay-guy> no prob, cool. I get my leg pulled a lot on irc
<charlie-tca> I try not to do that. I hate sending someone where they can not get help
<muay-guy> this is a freak bug though,.. I had no sound problems with any other os on this computer
<charlie-tca> Sometimes sound can be really hard to make work, on some hardware.
 * ArjenTM cries.
<ArjenTM> I'm just frozen on a purple (guessing grub) screen. :<
<charlie-tca> okay, what did you see right before that?
<ArjenTM> No grub screen
<charlie-tca> ArjenTM: and it is still purple?
<ArjenTM> It is
<charlie-tca> okay, When the computer starts, you should see a purple screen with a couple of symbols at the bottom. hold right-shift right after bios checks to try and get the grub menu
<ArjenTM> Okay. I see the grub menu now.
<ArjenTM> 2.6.38-8 generic, recovery mode, and the memtests.
<charlie-tca> pick recovery mode
<charlie-tca> let's see what it does
<charlie-tca> it should grind a bit, then stop at another menu
<ArjenTM> :< The same error as before.
<charlie-tca> what error?
<ArjenTM> end trace, then the "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!"
<charlie-tca> ArjenTM: reboot, run mem test
<ArjenTM> O.O I picked memtest and it rebooted.
<ArjenTM> ...Thatsnotgood.
<charlie-tca> that's not your hardware, that's a software issue
 * ArjenTM wipes his forehead. Okay.
<charlie-tca> back to recovery mode
<charlie-tca> that's natty, right?
<ArjenTM> Yes
<ArjenTM> I can't seem to input anything in recovery mode though.
<charlie-tca> did it get to the menu?
<charlie-tca> recovery mode has a nice menu , if you get that far
<charlie-tca> you use arrows to move up and down through the menu items
<ArjenTM> It didn't
<ArjenTM> It seems to just freeze after that one line
<ArjenTM> The end trace <string here>, then the "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!"
<ArjenTM> I'm confused what the problem is and why it's there since it booted before =\
<charlie-tca> I can not find an easy fix to it either.
<charlie-tca> appears to be either bios or hardware, though.
<charlie-tca> Have you powered it down completely and restarted?
<ArjenTM> I have
<ArjenTM> I'd already removed the battery
<ArjenTM> And I have to power it down before I can reboot since it's 'stuck' before it gets to the recovery console
<ArjenTM> Just a blinking cursor. :(
<charlie-tca> Are you using an external drive?
<ArjenTM> No external drive, just the lappy one
<charlie-tca> The only thing I seem to be able to find on this is to try 10.10
<charlie-tca> anyone got any ideas how to fix the "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed" error?
<metroid1> if i want to upgrade to the 11.04 beta what is the best way to do it?
<metroid1> is update-manager -d recommended, as it is for ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yes, as is reading the release notes
<metroid1> zing
<metroid1> thanks
<metroid1> aside from the usual disclaimers how stable is it right now?
<ArjenTM> :( This makes me sad.
<drc> Turn that frown upside down...beer usually works.
<ArjenTM> I'm having a smoke, also cheers me up. But I'm still sad I can't get it to boot.
<drc> Well then, I'll drink a beer for you...let's see, that's 6 for charlie-tca  and 1 for you...time for a beer run.
<ArjenTM> Haha :)
 * ArjenTM makes some paper and some books, then continues to build a bookcase.
#xubuntu 2011-04-16
<Fudge> hi guys whats the easiest way to install 4.8 into maverick or lucid? i dont think its in backports yet
<charlie-tca> Officially, it is not supported at all
<Fudge> :( im trying to debug thunar with orca to see why its not talking and was suggested to build it from git which ive done but i just get error server already running
<charlie-tca> We can't add it in backports until Xubuntu 11.04 releases, since backports is things in the stable release, being added to previous releases
<charlie-tca> There is a ppa, but I don't think it was kept up to date
<charlie-tca> What server is orca looking at? Is that the sound server, by chance?
<Fudge> no orca isnt a factor yet, its when i run startx -- :1 vt12
<Fudge> /usr/local/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display :1
<charlie-tca> ah, I see
<Fudge> everything built right that i grabbed from git and i also have xfce 4.6.2 installed, should i remove that?
<charlie-tca> I don't think there is any way to put xfce4.8 into lucid and maverick yet without compiling it
<charlie-tca> I don't honestly know.
 * Fudge nods, i have cmpiled it from git
<drc> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/xfce-48-ubuntu-1004-and-1010-ppas.html was this ppa you were taling about?
<charlie-tca> yes,
<drc> If so, it worked as of a month ago.
<charlie-tca> as far as I know, they were not kept up to day. They are Xfce 4.8.0
<Fudge> to current release?
<charlie-tca> There were both created by non-xubuntu, non-xfce folks for 4.8 in maverick and lucid
<Fudge> ya
<Fudge> i grabbed the source
<Fudge> well i think i did, xfce-4.8.tar.bz2
<charlie-tca> Fudge: you probably know better than I do, but do you have to rm the old session in ~/.config/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml ?
<charlie-tca> Won't that let the server start?
<Fudge> no idea mate, i dont know better than you :D
<charlie-tca> That looks right to me for the source
<charlie-tca> I am not sure, but I think you can remove xfwm4-session.xml there to start the server again.
<charlie-tca> Got to go eat now. Good luck
<Fudge> thanx dude
<charlie-tca> Wish I could help more with that error. When I got that, I deleted the whole ~/.config and ~/.cache to clear it. Then a reboot worked.
<charlie-tca> Fudge: check ~/.dmrc and make sure it is owned by you, not root
<charlie-tca> hm, I done something wrong with xchat and lost the menu
<drc> f9
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> didn't bring it back
<drc> ctrl f9 ?
<charlie-tca> windows key+F9
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> got me in the right direction anyway
<charlie-tca> Now I am going away for a night
<drc> funny the menu says ctrl + f9, but only f9 works for me
<charlie-tca> only one that works here is left-window+F9
<drc> Anyway, have a nice night
<charlie-tca> Okay, take it back. Now F9 is working too
<charlie-tca> anyway, good night
<Fudge> :D
<ubuxubu> what does failed to mount drivemean?
<metroid1> anybody using 11.04 with a nvidia card?
<Sysi> try #ubuntu+1
<keb> lol dont tell me there are problems with old nvidia again
<metroid1> keb, i think there may be but i would like to see if anyone else is experiencing it
<buff27> my wireless on my netbook doesn't autoconnect to my home network until I select it, how do i make it connect automatically on bootup?
<TheSheep> buff27: check the 'connect automatically' checkbox in the 'edit connections' dialog
<buff27> is that in Xubuntu?
<Sysi> yes, right click on the panel applet → edit connections
<buff27> oh! I was trying to right click the wifi SSID
<buff27> arrr look at that... I love xubuntu
<buff27> don't like the direction on ubuntu and gnome/unity
<buff27> thanks TheSheep and Sysi
<zeus> hi all, народ тут нужна ваша помощь немогу найти индикатор расскладки, точнее его нет. помогите кто сталкивался (xubuntu 11.04)
<knome> !ru | zeus
<ubottu> zeus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jussi> knome: ping
<bilal03> hello
<bilal03> i got problem with my dpkg see at http://paste.ubuntu.com/594806/
<bilal03> anybody for help?? plzZz
<Sysi> do what it says
<bilal03> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594806/ look here
<Sysi> there i got "it"
<Sysi> "you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem"
<bilal03> i run it
<bilal03> and results are also there
<Sysi> hrm
<Sysi> (i'm blind)
<bilal03> how can i fix it??
<bilal03> any idea??
<bilal03> <Sysi> ???????
<Sysi> idk, seems pretty broken
<Sysi> installing still gives same error?
<bilal03> yes
<bilal03> <Sysi>??
<amybunny> morning, folks.
<amybunny> what does LTS stand for?
<ArjenTM> Long Term Support
<amybunny> thanks
<Plox> guys, any of you awake?
<ThinkT510> i am
<drc> nope, after story time is naptime
<Plox> I just installed Xubuntu 11.04 beta 2
<Plox> and deja dup
<Plox> but apparantly, it doesn't save my settings
<Plox> GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications.
<Plox> most likely due to this, but I don't quite get how to fix it
<Plox> I've been googling some, but without many helpfull results
<drc> 10.10 or 11.04b?
<Plox> like I said, 11.04b
<drc> Yeah, my bad, I was googling instead of reading :)
<drc> and I assume the version of deja dup is 18.1.1-0ubuntu1?
<Plox> :)
<Plox> yep
<drc> Plox: My google-fu is weak today also :(
<Plox> good it's not just me being a giant retard then :D
<drc> And I've tried several search criteria...
<drc> The closest I've come is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/757866
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 757866 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "gsettings uses the 'memory' GSettings backend / settings do not stick?!" [Undecided,New]
<Plox> yeah, I saw that one to
 * drc hates having done a google search of <anything> and having links from 2006 show up as the number one match :(
<PauseBazinga> Running live Xubuntu 11.04 b2 on a dual monitor desktop.  Feels great, but I can't find the option to span/entend the desktop across both monitors instead of clone/mirror them.  Any suggestions?
<TheSheep> !dual
<PauseBazinga> what's that sheep?
<PauseBazinga> not dual?
<TheSheep> !dual monitors
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<PauseBazinga> right
<PauseBazinga> except...i already have them?
<TheSheep> that page has some information about different possible setups
<PauseBazinga> the documentation for Xfce claims that there is an option in the Display dialog
<PauseBazinga> ok, checking the link
<PauseBazinga> Mr. Bot ftw
<TheSheep> first time I hear about such an option
<TheSheep> maybe in the new soon-t-be-released one
<PauseBazinga> it's for the recently released 4.8 version of Xfce
<drc> Question on partitions and reinstalls:  If one has a separate / and /home partitions, and does a fresh reinstall (formating / but without formating /home), does the re-install install new configurations in ~, overwriting any changes you made (for example, but not limited to: ~/.config/Thunar/thunarrc) ?
<TheSheep> PauseBazinga: next xubuntu will have it, in a month
<TheSheep> drc: the installer shouldn't touch /home
<TheSheep> drc: but the newly installed thunar might when it is first started
<PauseBazinga> right, I'm using the most recent (beta 2) and was hoping they'd implemented it already.  I guess there's still some trouble getting it ready, I'll see what happens with the final release.  Thanks for looking it up for me.
<TheSheep> !+1
<drc> TheSheep: Thank you
<TheSheep> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<TheSheep> PauseBazinga: they might know there
<PauseBazinga> oh nice, I didn't realize there was a separate unstable channel
<PauseBazinga> thanks again
<PauseBazinga> TheSheep:  in case you care, I found a work-around on a RandR 1.2 wiki.  It's easily done, but only via the command line.  This command worked flawlessly to span the desktop across two 20" monitors:  xrandr --output DVI-1 --auto --right-of DVI-0
<dannyd> hi all, can someone please tell me if i can open a new tab using thunar?
<drc> dannyd: I can't find a way, and a quick perusal of google doesn't find one.
<TheSheep> dannyd: you can't, thunar doesn't have tabs, you can open a new window
<TheSheep> dannyd: you might try pcman if you really absolutely need tabs
<dannyd> TheSheep: ok thanks, i think im going to try pcman,,
<dannyd> i like tabs :)
<Unit193> Do you mean pcmanfm?
<dannyd> yes, having just started using linux i am used to nautilus, and was quite happy with xfce, until i found out thunar had no tabs :(
<Plox> damn
<Plox> this deja dup bug is annoying me :/
<dannyd> apt-get purge thunar\n apt-get autoremove\n <--- will that completely get rid of thunar?
<Plox> does anyone know why this
<Plox> GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications.
<Plox> shows up when Is tart deja dup, and it doesn't save any settings so I can't set up automated backups?
<Plox> deja dup 18.1.1
<Plox> and xubuntu 11.04b
<dannyd> how do i configure pcmanfm to be the default using xfce-settings?
<dannyd> I just made a change to the menu.xml file, is there some command i can use to restart the service?
<dannyd> without having to restart my computer?, can i just log out and log back in?
<bou> seems i've lost the menu on the top of desktop
<bou> installed last December on an HP computer
<bou> only way to access the programs is with the right button
<bou> found it press Alt+F2 .. and in the box that appears type xfce4-panel
<inaety> Hi all.  I know I can switch among workspaces using ctrl+FN but does anyone know how I can change that?
<drc> inaety: Change it how?  BTW, CTRL+ALT+right/left arrow also works (and wraps around to boot :)
<inaety> drc, i actually cant get it to wrap
<inaety> but i figured it out Settings > window manager > keyboard > change desktop.  my stupid laptop makes me use an Fn key to access the F keys. so I made it Super>N. works so well
<drc> inaety: Insert the standard response...works here.
<inaety> drc, haha its not something im gonna worry over
<drc> inaety: Also see Window Manager> Advanced> Wrap Workspaces
<inaety> drc, nothing
<drc> 10.10 or 11.04b2?  May be different, dunno (xfce 4.6 vs 4.8)
<inaety> ah
<inaety> 10.10 but unofficially updated to 4.8
<drc> I'm running 11.04b2...the xfce 4.8 should be the same (?)
<inaety> yeah
<inaety> my guess is that that its something with ubuntu
<inaety> not xfce
<inaety> what are you options under Wrap Workspaces
<drc> bith unchecked
<drc> both, that is
<inaety> same
<inaety> i dunno, im way satisfied with super>N
<inaety> you should try it if youre not on a mac
<drc> Check Window Manager Tweaks> workspaces ?
<drc> I'm satisfied with a mouse click or CA-rt/lft arrow
<inaety> where is Window Manager Tweaks
<drc> Settings Manager, between Window Manager and Workspaces
<inaety> nice find@
<inaety> !
<inaety> Wrap workspaces when the firstr or last workspace is reached
<drc> inaety: I have broken this box so many times and in so many ways (and gotten help here) that I know where lots of things are (using them correctly is another matter)
<inaety> drc, haha man be careful
<drc> Careful? Moi?
<drc> Everything in excess...moderation is for monks!
<inaety> can't argue with that
<drc> you can, but I'll put you on /ignore
<drc> ask my wife
<knome> am i sensing an offtopic discussion? while random chatter is very much encouraged, we have #xubuntu-offtopic for that :)
 * drc is properly chastised...
<rklapp> hello
<rklapp> I'm trying to work around the Too Many Connections bug when I activate the nvidia drivers.
<rklapp> I've been told to backup my xorg.conf file, activate the driver, then revert to backup.
<rklapp> When I look for the file in X11 folder, it's not there until after I activate.
<rklapp> Any suggestions? TIA
<Unit193> It may be in your /home/you/xorg.conf.new
<rklapp> No, didn't see it there.
<Unit193> Sorry, wrong answer
<Unit193> You must first do: sudo X -configure   if you want an xorg.conf
<rklapp> I tried sudo nvidia-settings but got a command not found error.
<rklapp> should I try sudo nvidia-configure instead?
<Unit193> nvidia-settings is supposed to come with the nvidia drivers (not nvidia-configure)
<rklapp> i'm in W7 now so I'm going to switch over and try it.
<rklapp> The sudo nvidia-configure didn't work either
<metroid1> is there an app for controlling fan speed/temp?
<istok> metroid1, try; sudo apt-cache search fan | egrep 'speed|temp'
#xubuntu 2011-04-17
<ljsoftnet> how do i install gnome-volume-manager?
<sylon> i upgraded to 4.8 on ubuntu maverick but now i can't do shutdown/hibernate its grayed out, can someone help please?
<knw257> Hello all
<knw257> Would anyone here be able to help me with a question regarding Panels?
<drc> knome: Just ask, if anyone knows the answer, they'll probably answer.
<drc> opps
<drc> knw257: That was for you, sorry knome.
<knw257> I'm trying to figure out how to move the notification tray item, but each time I attempt to right click it, it gives the context menu of the icon, not of the panel item
<drc> Do you mean move the icons <in> the notification area or the notification are itself?
<knw257> notification area itself, as I don't think the former can be done
<drc> Nor do I :)  The notification area "right-click area" (don't know what else to call it) appears to be very small.
<knw257> So small, in fact, that I have yet to find it :P
<knw257> Hallelujah, I found it
<knw257> But it won't let me put in on the bottom panel :(
<knw257> Maybe I have to remove it, and add it to panel 2 manually
<drc> No, I can find it...it's just hard :(
<knw257> Indeed, I found it, and removed it, allowing me to add it to the bottom panel
<knw257> Just needed assurance that it was there
<drc> Try right clicking just to the left of the first icon...moving the pointer a few pixels at a time
<drc> It's there
<knw257> Dude, read my last couple messages - I got it
<knw257> Thanks
<drc> ok
<knw257> Just FYI, I didn't mean that to sound rude, need to self-edit before hitting enter
<Thermi> gn8
<XubuntuKris> can anyone tell me why when I input "sudo apt-get remove kde*" I get 158 packages to be removed? Does Xubuntu have any dependencies on Kde stuff at all?
<XubuntuKris> bueler
<XubuntuKris> bueler
<XubuntuKris> anyone?
<XubuntuKris> at all
<bazhang> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<XubuntuKris> finally,
<XubuntuKris> Thank you
<XubuntuKris> And this won't affect my install of xubuntu at all?
<moetunes> nope
<XubuntuKris> I tried something similar, and it stuck me on the xubuntu boot screen and refused to boot.
<XubuntuKris> Luckily, I had my live cd and could mount my file system to fix it.
<moetunes> ctrl+alt+F2 would have got you to a tty
<XubuntuKris> tty? sorry, not familiar with the acronym
<moetunes> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<moetunes> not an irc acronym
<XubuntuKris> ah, gotcha, thanks for that as well
<moetunes> np :)
<XubuntuKris> so it's ctrl+alt+f(1-6)....why are there six?
<moetunes> 'cause 7 & 8 are for X
<pteague> is there some way to turn off the requirement to utilize a wallet in order to connect to a wireless network?
<pteague> just installed the natty beta
<moetunes> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<pteague> thanks, at least now i know when it's supposed to be released
<schr0> does anyone know offhand if the pfit package is broken in 9.04
<schr0> ?
<moetunes> and you know the channel where more help would be
<schr0> s/pfit/fpit
<moetunes> pteague:  ^^
<moetunes> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<schr0> I know that its not supported anymore
<moetunes> is 9.04 still supported?
<schr0> I need the finepoint driver to work though, and currently its broken
<moetunes> if the driver is part of the kernel you might have luck with a newer kernel
<moetunes> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<schr0> Its a documented bug
<schr0> and reports are filed
<schr0> its a broken requirement
<schr0> and conflicts with xserver-xorg-input-4
<schr0> But I'll just roll back and try it myself
<schr0> thanks anyways
<moetunes> luck
<Ycarene> I have installed a .deb that includes a kernel module.  Anytime I update the kernel through the updater, it recompiles all of my necessary modules except this one, how do I add this one to the list that it upgrades?
<Ycarene> Hello?
<buff> xubuntu 11.04 is looking good at beta2 found a couple of minor glitches but nothing bad
<buff> I think more people will jump to
<buff> Xubuntu with the introduction of unity in the mainline OS
<Sysi> xfce 4.8 is great, we'll see if they get compiz working in natty and if people get used to unity
<buff> true, I've only installed xubuntu 11.04 beta2 today, but I love it
<Sysi> i've loved xubuntu since 8.04 :)
<buff> tried normal ubuntu 11.04 yesterday and hated it
<buff> mmm
<buff> well I've been using gnome for last couple ubuntu versions and saw unity and was like........ WTF. why are we dumming it down.....
<buff> but... choice is good
<gold_chocobo> anyone awake to help with an getting an ipod touch to detect/work/
<gabor> Hi. Does anybody have experience with vmware workstation 7.1.4 and xubuntu 11.04? I installed vmware succesfully but it runs only if I start with sudo.
<avi_> hello
<An_Ony_Moose> how do I get requests for my private key password to be sent to a daemon, and which daemon can I use? Apparently the GNOME one is running but trying to SSH to a server with my public key asks me for the passphrase in the terminal.
<Sysi> i have ssh-key in ~/.ssh/id_dsa/id_dsa
<Sysi> and i can connect to server without passwd
<An_Ony_Moose> Sysi: I have mine in ~/.ssh/id_rsa and it does get that part right
<An_Ony_Moose> Sysi: but the GNOME keyring daemon is running
<An_Ony_Moose> but doesn't get called when I try to SSH
<An_Ony_Moose> its this xterm's fault?
<Sysi> i think that kind of setup has nothing to do with other daemons than ssh
<An_Ony_Moose> so how do I get it to ask for the keyring password once and then save it for the session?
<Sysi> i have no idea, you can try if somebody else here knows or in #ubuntu since it's gnome-stuff
<An_Ony_Moose> yeah
<An_Ony_Moose> thing is, I'm running xubuntu
<An_Ony_Moose> it worked until I switched
<Thermi> gn8
#xubuntu 2012-04-09
<ThePendulum> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Pictures/Screenshots/2012040901%3A56%3A59%28General%29.png
<ThePendulum> What do you think?
<GridCube> clean and simple :)
<GridCube> i like it
<ThePendulum> For some reason, compiz won't work :(
<john_rambo> I am running the xfce spin. Problem is the screen goes black some time while I am watching a video
<GridCube> john_rambo, are you using your proper video drivers?
<john_rambo> GridCube, Yes the Binary .run file from Nvidia site
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> john_rambo, it doesnt happen in any other case?
<john_rambo> GridCube, Actually I havent left the PC ide for such long periods other than wating videos
<GridCube> oooooo
<GridCube> rite
<GridCube> it goes black but ifyou move the mouse it comes back?
<ThePendulum> Is it possible to keep the default window borders, yet have the Compiz desktop wall enabled?
<john_rambo> yes
<GridCube> yeah that happens because the video player aint telling xfce to stop the autoblock screen to stop working
<GridCube> you can disable that
<john_rambo> how
<GridCube> go to Configuration > Administration > Power Management > With AC > Monitor > set to Never
<GridCube> or to like 2 hours
<john_rambo> I have aleady done that
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> and it still happens?
<john_rambo> yes
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> let me check
<john_rambo> sure
<GridCube> john_rambo, this might be helpful http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/14317/little-annoyance-with-the-monitor-power-management-under-xfce-solved/
<john_rambo> checking.....
<john_rambo> applied the workaround. Lets hop it works. Thanks
<Luciana> hi
<xubuntu_mal> hello
<xubuntu_mal> I  am having problems with the beta2 installer
<xubuntu_mal> Anyone up for live troubleshooting?
<steven> Anyone out there up for an easy question?
<pleia2> you're welcome to just ask, if someone can answer it they will :)
<steven> Currently using a dual-boot laptop, Xubuntu and Windows.  Just want to know how to keep a link to my Windows partition from showing up on my XFCE desktop.
<steven> It's not listed in fstab or mtab, can't find it in the settings anywhere either
<Shirakawasuna> it's probably udev finding it
<Shirakawasuna> might need to write up a udev rule
<steven> Okay, thanks. I'll start poking around
<babble> is there a way to pass a script as an option to run on chroot?
<steven> It was udev.  Wrote a rule, rebooted and all's good.  Thanks
<babble> i.e. chroot /to/new/chroot and run this-is-my-build.sh once it's on the new root?
<lighta> what the name of the little soft to edit xfce menu agian ?
<lighta> (I know I could do it directly by file)
<baizon> sec
<baizon> alacarte
<lighta> thx
<Tomandjerry> hello
<Tomandjerry> the first time i'm using IRC
<well_laid_lawn> you're doing well so far Tomandjerry :)
<Tomandjerry> Is there also a dutch speaking IRC channel for Xubuntu? My english is bad (speaking as understanding as well)
<well_laid_lawn> what's the short version of dutch? du ?
<well_laid_lawn> !du
<well_laid_lawn> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<well_laid_lawn> !ne
<Tomandjerry> I don't think there is a dutch speaking channel. I can not see it in a list
<well_laid_lawn> !dk
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<Tomandjerry> are there people here using other distro's then Xubuntu?
<Tomandjerry> I'm interested in Mint XFCE
<well_laid_lawn> there is a channel for mint   try /j #mint
<well_laid_lawn> there's 4 ppl there ...
<ThePendulum> lol
<ThePendulum> Tomandjerry: I think you should prepare for a lot of Xubuntu users in this channel (#xubuntu)
<Tomandjerry> What do you mean?
<ThePendulum> If you'd like to know more about Xfce on Mint, you should ask in a Mint channel
<Tomandjerry> Ok
<ThePendulum> I'm not even sure it exists, all I can find is Mint Gnome, KDE and LXDE
<Tomandjerry> Sure Mint XFCE exists. It is a rolling release. I
<maoranma> http://www.linuxmint.com/contactus.php Shows irc.spotchat.org as the irc server and #linuxmint as the channel
<Tomandjerry> Tx!
<Os_Maleus> Hi together!
<Os_Maleus> does one of You have experience with the iOffline program that should allow you offline access to ebooks?
<ThePendulum> I'm afraid not
<ThePendulum> If you installed Xubuntu alongside Windows 7, would it be possible to remove Windows 7 afterwards?
<ThePendulum> Without reinstalling Xubuntu
<holstein> ThePendulum: anything is possible
<holstein> ThePendulum: i would probably just use a gparted live CD to delete windows, and try and "grow" the linux partion (or one of them)
<ThePendulum> ^
<holstein> OR, just make another ext partition there in the empty space
<ThePendulum> But has anyone done that before, to confirm it works?
<holstein> ThePendulum: ?
<holstein> ThePendulum: i have... otherws have... it'll work, you just need to be careful and know the tools
<holstein> and as always, have backups
<ThePendulum> Alright then, I thought so but I didn't want to tell someone lies
<holstein> sudo update-grub should take care of the boot option for windows being removed
<Pici> As long as its not a wubi install, some people confuse that with (x)Ubuntu being installed alongside Windows.
<holstein> you can always just use that ntfs partions in xubuntu and just not boot into the OS
<holstein> Pici: very good point!
<ThePendulum> True, but I'd just rescale the partition into the free space
<ThePendulum> I've done that before without any issues
<holstein> ThePendulum: i would make backups... ive only had one issue, but thats enough
<derek__> does anyone have any idea why my skype sounds are so messed up? i'm using a fresh install of xubuntu/skype
<ThePendulum> Are you the Derek I know?
<derek__> haha, i doubt it
<derek__> do you have a secret phrase i should know?
<ThePendulum> Eh, nope, hehe
<ThePendulum> If your surname doesn't start with 'For-', we do not know each other
<ThePendulum> My dad also has trouble with his sound. Is the sound clearer when you open up the sound settings while Skyping? (just open it, and leave it opened)
<derek__> nope, definitely not the same derek
<derek__> and it's hard to tell, because it only happens when first starting skype
<derek__> it fixes itself after a while
<derek__> it seems like after it's run through the sound (the logging in sound, message received/sent sound, etc.)
<derek__> it seems like it's fine after that
<ThePendulum> Where do I set the default audio device?
<derek__> default audio device for what?
#xubuntu 2012-04-10
<britanny> Hi, I'm a little bit new to xubuntu, and I guess linux in general.  Is there anyone around who could help me?
<bazhang> with what
<britanny> I need to determine if there is a better video driver I could be using.
<bazhang> which card, which driver, how installed
<britanny> It is an onboard intel chipset driver
<britanny> I haven't manually done any driver installation.  I'm currently using whatever driver xubuntu started out with upon fresh installation
<britanny> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82815 Chipset Graphics Controller (CGC) (rev 02)
<bazhang> you could try the xorg edgers ppa for that. that card is never going to be superb though
<britanny> Yeah...
<britanny> I can fetch this with apt-get?
<bazhang> once you add the ppa
<bazhang> search at the launchpad ppa page
<bazhang> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ben_says> howdy everyone, tiny hp mini 311 netbook here, installed xubuntu on it.  had some fun, recenlty went a little willy nilly installing some video tools and such... anyway... long story short, can't hear audio any more,  mute is not on, speakers are on full volume, i have installed nvidia ion recommended nvidia drivers, there is hdmi out, so taht could be enables somewhere, but... any idea how to reset ?maybe the onboard audio to defa
<ben_says> ult?
<ben_says> http://paste.ubuntu.com/922736/
<britanny> Thanks baz, this'll keep me busy awhile. Might come back later. ;)
<bazhang> ben_says, what exactly did you install. willy-nilly is not terribly helpful as a troubleshooting aid
<ben_says> ah... a bunch of stuff... lets see. ardour jack
<ben_says> just tried to open the software center to see, can't find the list.   but a bunch of stuff like x264 ffmpeg...
<ben_says> something... which must have changed whatever was default...
<bazhang> doubtful
<ben_says> ok
<bazhang> is alsamixer set to max? ie PCM
<ben_says> how do i confirm that...
<bazhang> type alsamixer in the terminal and check
<ben_says> on my top panel i don't have an toggle...
<ben_says> iok
<bazhang> set PCM to around 80%, also pavucontrol should tell you something
<ben_says> not max but 84... is master...
<bazhang> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 136 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<ben_says> everything else is 100
<ben_says> it looks like headphone is selected..
<ben_says> how do i toggle back to speakers
<ben_says> its red in <   >
<ben_says> i see f6
<ben_says> try this
<ben_says> huh
<ben_says> not working...
<ben_says> in my alsa switcher... should that be - default or 0 hdmi
<ben_says> any guesses
<ben_says> ok pcm and everything is leveled to 80
<ben_says> installing pavucontrol
<ben_says> NICE!
<ben_says> pavucontrol got analog speakers working again.
<ben_says> but  (pavucontrol:10473): DEBUG: Error reading config file /home/volar/.config/pavucontrol.ini: No such file or directory
<ben_says> ** (pavucontrol:10473): DEBUG: Failed to initialize device manager extension: No such extension
<ben_says> interesting... the gui pops up upon running pavucontrol... but i get those errors...
<ben_says> any reason to use alsa vs pulse audio
<ben_says> very big thanks to bazhang and ubottu
<mkultra_> is it me or does xfce not like compiz
<ben_says> 'night all
<FerchoLP> Is "nothing" the default behavior on critical battery level? Or is it "hibernate"? I had it on "nothing" but maybe it was because some error in my laptop
<mkultra_> i set mine to nothing, i think sleep's better for it
<mkultra_> tell the pc to turn off ya know
<FerchoLP> YEs, suspend is a good option because in suspend mode battery only decreases at about 1% per hour, so you would have almost 10 hours to plug it in again
<FerchoLP> but I think the safest default behavior would be hibernate. It is the same as discussing about the default "on close lid" behavior.
<mkultra_> yeah 1 or the other
<mkultra_> my machine just goes from running to dead
<FerchoLP> One half including me think that default should be suspension, but the other half thinks "Nothing" is better. it's a neverending debate
<mkultra_> yeah i do nothing and hard restarts and fsck.jfs
<mkultra_> just fsck ur unmounted drives when they freak out
<FerchoLP> haha
<marote> anyone available to help me with ati drivers issues?
<GridCube> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<GridCube> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maoranma> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<GridCube> !nothelping | GridCube
<pengemis> lol
<marote> i dont know if it is correct to install the ati drivers directly from the "Additional Drivers" app, and whichone to install (the common driver or the post-release) Thxs
<maoranma> You should be fine to install via the Additional Drivers, typically there's one called "recommended", use that
<josh> can't get terminal to work. seems after an 'apt-get upgrade', it "forgot" the defaults (i.e. 'open browser','read email',etc) but this also applies to opening a terminal both in the taskbar menu and secondary click on desktop
<josh> rather, can't get terminal to open inside xfce
<well_laid_lawn> josh: can you open the terminal from the run dialog? alt+F2 and enter xfce4-terminal
<josh> well_laid_lawn: awesome, worked like a charm, lol. Opinions on a better terminal?
<malv> i just discovered XFCE
<malv> much better than unity
<josh> oh yea, unity is just... so... ugh, lol. It might be good as a touch screen GUI, but with a mouse... it's just tedious.
<josh> well_laid_lawn: i just didn't realize that the terminal in xfce was prefixed with 'xfce4-' =)
<well_laid_lawn> heh :)
<MordFustang> Can someone tell me how to search for files in folders ? :D
<well_laid_lawn> find /path -name file
<Sysi> or use catfish
<martinphone> hi
<martinphone> I need to format a newly bought 1TB HDD. for that I need to open gparted and create a partition table on a msdos filesystem, right?
<martinphone> then I can choose to make it EXT4, right?
<forestpiskie> pretty sure that's what I did  martinphone
<martinphone> ok
<martinphone> my 1tb hdd SHOWS 931 GB USABLE SPACE, rip off? sorry for caps
<forestpiskie> yea - been there for that one ...
<forestpiskie> you can though change the amount of space that is reserved for root - normally 5%
<martinphone> a yes, that can only be done via command line, right?
<forestpiskie> believe so martinphone
<joeythesaint> There's also tuning the filesystem block size, depending on what you're using.
<martinphone> forestpiskie, please paste the command, or a link to it
<martinphone> and I still cannot mount ANY HDD, including this one that I can gpart
<forestpiskie> trying to remember :p
<martinphone> I can cd to it and ls it
<joeythesaint> I don't recall how df calculates space, whether it's based on block or inode count, but tweaking your sizes can produce different (apparent) results.
<Mofasa> hey I got a problem with using ssh socks for some reason. I can telnet to the port but when im trying to run it as socks no application will work with it.
<martinphone> file manager does nothing
<Mofasa> Anyone know what might be wrong?
<matteo75fe> hello
<matteo75fe> only in english?
<martinphone> only if you meet orthodox admins matteo75fe
<forestpiskie> martinphone: tunes2fs -m X% /dev/foo
<martinphone> Do decimals work? tunes2fs -m 0.5% /dev/foo
<forestpiskie> martinphone: no idea - I'd just 1 but try
<joeythesaint> It's also good to keep in mind that HDD manufacturers use different values for what a GB is.  Typically they still seem to be saying 1GB = 1000MB, which simply isn't true.  :-)
<forestpiskie> joeythesaint: +1
<martinphone> true joeythesaint
<joeythesaint> Criminals.  :-D
<martinphone> worse than that....
<forestpiskie> martinphone: no idea about the mount thing - but I can have a look in a while - just about to go afk
<martinphone> lol, No command 'tunes2fs' found, did you mean
<martinphone> goin to synaptic
<forestpiskie> whoops
<forestpiskie> tune2fs
<martinphone> aa. ok
<martinphone> does that come by default in xubuntu?
<forestpiskie> yep
<martinphone> crap: tune2fs 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)
<martinphone> tune2fs: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/foo
<martinphone> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<forestpiskie> change foo to wahtever the drive is :)
<Mofasa> Could someone please take a look at my issue.
<forestpiskie> what did gparted call it
<martinphone> yes, i cd ed to it
<martinphone> a crap, you mean the partition, not just usb...
<martinphone> ok
<forestpiskie> yea partition
<forestpiskie> Mofasa: if someone can answer you they will
<joeythesaint> Oh, martinphone, I wasn't paying attention.  Did you just partition this drive?
<forestpiskie> yea
<martinphone> joeythesaint, I bought it, created an ext4 partition for all the thing
<martinphone> from home dir, how do I cd to /dev/sdb1?
<joeythesaint> Ah.  If it's internal you'll likely need to reboot.  External you should just be able to power it down and power it back up again.
<martinphone> i tried media/usb, but nothing
<joeythesaint> A friend of mine a few years back patched his kernel to be able to invalidate it's understanding of partition tables while running but it was an ugly hack and nothing that would ever be accepted upstream, as I recall.
<joeythesaint> You can't cd to /dev/sdb1, it's a device, not actually a filesystem.
<forestpiskie> tune2fs should still see it
<joeythesaint> Yeah, if it doesn't it's likely because the kernel doesn't quite know about it yet.
<forestpiskie> I've never had to reboot to fiddle with unmounted partitions
<joeythesaint> It's just when you create a new one on an internal drive.
<forestpiskie> mmm - perhaps
<joeythesaint> fdisk tells you that when you finish up with it, actually.
<joeythesaint> Or it used to.
 * joeythesaint doesn't typically read the output from fdisk/cfdisk these days.
<forestpiskie> k - long time since I could afford new hardware - probably not remembering :)
<forestpiskie> biab
<joeythesaint> Still, if this is a usb external drive, it shouldn't matter.  The udev/hotplug stuff should take care of it if you just disconnect it and reconnect it after creating your partitions.
<joeythesaint> Though you'll likely *then* need to do the 'mke2fs -t ext4 <other options>' step.
<martinphone> I have labelled the HDD, I can now open it with file manager. In terminal I still get: tune2fs 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)
<martinphone> tune2fs: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/foo
<martinphone> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<martinphone> Is that because it is owned by root?
<joeythesaint> Oh!  Okay, so at the terminal do this:  'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb'  (no 1, just the sdb, or whatever your disk is.
<joeythesaint> That's a - little-L option.  List partition table info.
<martinphone> /dev/sdb1            2048  1953523711   976760832   83  Linux
<martinphone> do you want to see the whole output?
<joeythesaint> Okey doke.  So /dev/sdb is your disk, /dev/sdb1 is your partition.  tune2fs needs to be pointed at /dev/sdb1
<joeythesaint> Nah, that's all I needed.
<joeythesaint> So then what does this do:  'sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /mnt'?
<joeythesaint> Does it actually succeed in mounting your filesystem on /mnt?
<martinphone> joeythesaint, from home dir, right?
<joeythesaint> Yeah, doesn't matter where you do that command.
<joeythesaint> Except you shouldn't be in /mnt already.
<joeythesaint> Anywhere else is fine.
<martinphone> joeythesaint, it doesnt appear in /mnt, but in /media
<joeythesaint> Oh, it's already mounted?
<martinphone> Im sorry, I may be confusing you, but the truth is I have no idea
<martinphone> apparently yes, but I dont recall how I did it
<joeythesaint> It's not safe to tune2fs on a mounted filesystem.  It's supposed to be possible in ext4 but it's still experimental and kind of dicey.
<martinphone> so gparted unmount, then terminal
<joeythesaint> Stuff that gets mounted in /media tends to be done automatically by your system.  Don't worry about that.
<joeythesaint> You've got several options for unmounting.  Obviously I'm most comfortable with the command line so I'd do this:  "sudo umount /dev/sdb1"
<joeythesaint> Then, yeah, tune2fs away and you shold be good.
<joeythesaint> s/shold/should/
<joeythesaint> Once you're done you should just be able to unplug the device and plug it back in again and it should automatically mount again in the same spot.
<martinphone> tune2fs -m 1 /dev/foo or tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sdb1?
<joeythesaint> Probably some horrible hex number that is the device's UUID and not meaningful to humans at all.
<joeythesaint> tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sdb1
<martinphone> is it normal that the newly formatted hdd is owned by root?
<joeythesaint> Yep.
<martinphone> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<joeythesaint> Once it's mounted you can create directories there owned by your regular user.  Something like "sudo mkdir /media/<device_name>/martin; sudo chown martin:martin /media/<device_name>/martin" and you're off to the races.
<joeythesaint> Ah, so that says there's partition information but the fs is borked.  You haven't put anything on there yet, have you?
<martinphone> no, nothing in there, just the lost+found directory
<joeythesaint> ... weird.
<joeythesaint> One sec.
<joeythesaint> manpage seems to indicate tune2fs should be able to identify it as ext4 properly.
<joeythesaint> Well, if there's nothing else there, nuke and pave.  No harm in it.
<martinphone> im sorry if this is my fault: I just added sudo and the thing worked
 * joeythesaint checks the manpages.
<martinphone> were you assuming I was in the terminal as root?
<joeythesaint> Oh!
<joeythesaint> Yeah, sorry, everything you do on the devices you have to do it as root.
<joeythesaint> :-)
<martinphone> ok
<martinphone> now back to gparted to mount, right?
<joeythesaint> Yessir.
<martinphone> I get different total counts on gparted and filesystem, is that normal?
<martinphone> raining cats and dogs oer here
<martinphone> crap, I wanted to do some jogging
<matteo75fe> hi
<matteo75fe> when the 12.04 coming out???
<matteo75fe> sorry, my english is not very good..
<martinphone> 18 days
<martinphone> are you italian?
<matteo75fe> yes
<martinphone> a, I only know swear words
<matteo75fe> swear?
<martinphone> yes, like van fan culo figlio di putana, or coglioni
<matteo75fe> yes, is international !
<martinphone> did I write that well?
<martinphone> ego?
<matteo75fe> figa culo tette
<martinphone> what does that mean?
<martinphone> i understand culo
<matteo75fe> is a dirty word in italian
<martinphone> could you give a similar meaning in english?
<matteo75fe> but the favorite is FIGA
<matteo75fe> figa = pussy
<matteo75fe> culo = ass
<martinphone> ahahahahaha
<matteo75fe> tette = boob
<bazhang> matteo75fe, stop that
<martinphone> why bazhang ? its funny
<bazhang> martinphone, lets move on
<matteo75fe> the italian girl is so beautiful bat she is a precius
<martinphone> ok matteo75fe , dont risk a ban, pm if you wanna share more italian words
<joeythesaint> martinphone: Yeah, different counts is normal, all of the tools choose their own way to display 'size'.
<joeythesaint> The one I use is the command line tool (not surprisingly) df.
<martinphone> bazhang, that was uncalled for
<joeythesaint> df
<joeythesaint> Filesystem     1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<joeythesaint> /dev/sda5      223991844 204818072   7960808  97% /
<bazhang> martinphone, perhaps you need to look at the channel guidelines
<joeythesaint> Hrm.  Time to do something about that.
<bazhang> !guidelines > martinphone
<ubottu> martinphone, please see my private message
<joeythesaint> df -h will probably give you something you're more interested in here.
<martinphone> ubottu, I dont see any private message
<ubottu> martinphone: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joeythesaint> 'df -h /dev/sdb1'  <--- for that you don't need sudo.
<martinphone> lol, smart me
<martinphone> joeythesaint, something weird is happening: for this newly formatted 1TB HDD labeled VOLUME3 file manager recognizes the mountpoint and mounts it as VOLUME3, but I have another older VOLUME1, and to access this one I must use /mnt/usb0
<martinphone> I mean, if I clikc on VOLUME1, nothing happens
<martinphone> bazhang, is yours a permaban?
<joeythesaint> Ugh.  Sorry, now you're into the realm of automounting and dbus-y stuff.  That's all way too new tech for me to understand.
<bazhang> martinphone, lets move on, not your issue
<joeythesaint> Probably someone else here can help with that, martinphone.
<martinphone> ill wait for babble
<martinphone> gtg
<martinphone> crap, I cannot safely eject /mnt/usb0, the option does not exist
<martinphone> i cannot eject volumes because daemon is inhibited
<martinphone> help please
<martinphone> volume = HDD
<SandJ> Grrr.  I have just tried reporting a bug with KMail in Ubuntu 11.10.  At the end of the process bugs.kde.org came back and said "There is no version named '4.7.3' in the 'kmail2' product." but 4.7.3 is the version of KMail that is installed by the Ubuntu Software Centre.  Any ideas?
<SandJ> Oops.  Ubuntu 11.10 --> Xubuntu 11.10
<bazhang> !info kmail
<ubottu> kmail (source: kdepim): full featured graphical email client. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.4+git111222-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 1007 kB, installed size 3868 kB
<bazhang> looks like 4.7.4 SandJ
<SandJ> "About KMail" says "KMail Version 4.7.3, Using KDE Development Platform 4.7.4 (4.7.4)"
<SandJ> I used "Help", "Report Bug" and it says it is version 4.7.3 and I used the "Launch Bug Report Wizard" where I entered all the details and when I clicked on "Submit Bug Report", the web site rejected it saying there is no version 4.7.3
<SandJ> So, it appears there is a bug in v4.7.4 that it reports itself as a non-existent 4.7.3 which means you can;t report bugs against 4.7.4  !   So How do I report THAT bug?   Aaaargghhh!
<babble> have you updated? There should be a 4.7.4 update available for you which (may?) fix whatever problem you're having. The current package in oneric-updates is the 4.7.4 git build bazhang just mentioned.
<babble> I'm also looking here:
<babble> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kmail&searchon=names&suite=oneiric-updates&section=all
<SandJ> I installed this Xubuntu a week ago, KMail 2 days ago.  There are no updates available.  The package I have installed is 4:4.7.4+git111222-0ubuntu0.1
<babble> why are you trying to file a bug against 4.7.3 in that case?
<SandJ> Because KMail is reporting itself as being 4.7.3 and I cannot over-ride that.
<babble> have you checked the kmail maintainers' website, instead of using whatever internal bug reporting the app uses?
<babble> you can file a bug against an unspecified version of kmail here: https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=kmail2
<babble> (you'll need to make an account), and then, in your bug description,  be sure and tell them what version you have installed (and possibly that it's reporting itself as 4.7.3)
<SandJ> @babble, thank you.
<babble> just about everything that accepts bug reports these days has a bugtracker on the web someplace.
<babble> if Oneric-updates is using a build from git, I suppose it's possible that version strings might not have gotten updated.
<SandJ> I had spent 80 minutes working out how to reproduce a KMail folder filing bug and typed it up into the bugs web page, but could not submit it.  I *hate* software that tries to be clever and then fails, and this was one of those instances.  "Hey, I'll report what version I am for you!  (and get it wrong!)"
<babble> it's probably not the KDE maintainers' fault the git build in that ubuntu package is a hint.
<babble> they're probably building that from an earlier git commit that will actually build in 11.10 successfully
<babble> so it's six of one, half a dozen of the other: disable oneric-updates and don't get updated packages, or accept that this is a backport that in this once instance is a little problematic and go around kmail's own bug reporting.
<babble> (if that's the case, be prepared for your bug to be closed with no action taken, however.)
<babble> it looks like the tracker currently tracks 4.8 releases 4.8.3 and 4.8.4.
<babble> search for things along the line of your problem and make sure it hasn't already been fixed in 4.8
<babble> if your problem HAS been fixed in 4.8, there's a 4.8 package in Precise. be patient.
<t800> hi
<t800> is someone here, who probably may help me with pulseaudio?
<SandJ> @t800: This is one of the places where you don't ask if you can ask, you just ask.  :)
<SandJ> Or you give up without asking.  :-/
<martinphone> how is the part that mounts and unmounts usb HDD called? is there a package I can re install to see if it solves my defective mounts?
<martinphone> why is my new HDD owned by root? I can only copy and paste data with nautilus...
<martinphone> hello?
<SandJ> @martinphone: is the USB HDD already partitioned and formatted?  Why do you say it is defective?
<martinphone> SandJ, because it does not automount: I can see the label , but if I cloick on it it does nothing
<martinphone> it is a problem that has been lagging for some months now... maybe 6
<martinphone> click*
<martinphone> and yes, already partitioned and formatted
<SandJ> In my Xubuntu 11.10 that is set in: Settings, Settings Manager, Removable Drives & Media, Storage, Mount removable drives when hot-plugged
<SandJ> and Mount removable media when inserted
<martinphone> so do I SandJ
<martinphone> do you know how to change permissions from the terminal? I cannot copy data to it, because I am not root
<SandJ> When I formatted a UDB HDD to ext4 I could not access it; I had to reformat it as ext2.
<SandJ> That was when I formatted it on another PC; root had access but I could not write to it.
<SandJ> UDB HDD --> USB HDD
<martinphone> and you could as ext2...
<martinphone> as --> in
<SandJ> And I could as ext2.
<martinphone> how odd
<SandJ> It is something to do with ext3 and ext4 preserving rights.  I thought I was being clever when I did it.
<martinphone> why didnt it happen to me back in ubuntu?
<SandJ> Dunno.   Is that when you formatted the drive?
<martinphone> no, this is the 1st drive I format using xubuntu
<martinphone> will this work? sudo chmod a+xw /dev/sdb1
 * SandJ is away: rebooting
<DinoMuffin> So has anyone here had issues with the intel graphics driver locking up when playing games? It seems to be a bit unstable now
<DinoMuffin> Specifically, X seems to go into an infinite loop at some point duing gameplay, so the keyboard and mouse become completely unresponsive
<DinoMuffin> I see no evidence of a kernel panic or hard lock as it still responds to sysreq
<DinoMuffin> X reports " EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop."
<DinoMuffin> I'm unable to envoke the virtual terminal, however. :/
<Kingsy> guys, I have just plugged in a usb mic and the levels are REALLY low, I can barely hear the play back and on audacity I can hardly see he wave form.. it IS recording tho.. I can hear it.. audacity says its using ALSA but alsamixer master volume is already set to 100% what am I missing?
<holstein> Kingsy: i might try pavucontrol, assuming you are using pulse
<holstein> you can try JACK with something like ardour, where there are things like jackmixer to boost the signal
<holstein> though, i would prefer boosting the signal with a proper hardware, like a nice preamp
<holstein> USB mics are not made for what you are trying to use them for typically... they are for speaking directly into them
<chiliblue> Hi folks, looking for help with audio over hdmi on a nvidia 210.
<chiliblue> I have it sort of working, well the menu sounds work in xbmc, I can send sound to it, but no desktop sounds (or when video plays for that matter)
<chiliblue> I get sound through Card 0, Device 7, but xubuntu is seeing 4 devices, how do I get it to see and use only the right one.
<chiliblue> anyone know of a how to on this, everything I find is ubuntu rather than xubuntu.
<Kingsy> holstein: sorry m8, about the late reply..
<holstein> chiliblue: should work fine
<holstein> chiliblue: xubuntu = ubuntu with XFCE and other customizations
<Kingsy> holstein: I fixed it, I increased the mic capture volume.. it was really low
<holstein> chiliblue: i would try pavucontrol if you are using pulse
<chiliblue> Yes I wanted something lighter hence xubuntu
<Kingsy> holstein: but now its my webcam.. giving me REALLY low res crappy framerate output from vlc
<Kingsy> holstein: thanks for the advice tho
<holstein> chiliblue: im not suggesting ubuntu.. im saying that the how-to's for ubuntu should work.. and im suggesting the package pavucontrol
<chiliblue> i am using pulse, its really driving me nuts, sound was working in video but not in menus and now its the other way around. But I can't understand why I don't have any desktop sounds (I might be being dim...but I take it xubuntu does normally have desktop sounds
<chiliblue> I have pavucontrol installed.
<holstein> chiliblue: i dont think there are sounds
<holstein> chiliblue: assume nothing... if you dont hear any, and havent, there's probably not any
<chiliblue> Thanks holstein, that is one thing I don't have to worry about then
<Mokura> How would I go about disabling keys on the keyboard?  My Thinkpad X40 has forward and back keys right next to the arrow keys and it's annoying when I accidentially hit them while web browsing.
<Mokura> ThinkWiki isn't exactly clear on the matter, and the page I was looking at was more for ENABLING the special functions.
<martinphone> can hidden files be copied if I ctrl+h to see them and copy them?
<forestpiskie> yep
<Mokura> Alright, repeating the question since there are more people about: how would I go about disabling certain keys on my keyboard?
<Mokura> notably, the forward/back keys
<yrussq> Hi evrbdy! I have question - after updating to 12.04 beta - in Mozilla addon Flashaid i have message: "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal.
<yrussq> getpt failed: No such file or directory."  How can i fix it?
<babble> looks like a few similar bugs have been reported.
<babble> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/245956
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321927 in insserv (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #245956 /dev/pts and /dev/shm not mounted on boot" [Low,Confirmed]
<babble> it looks like a /dev virtual device isn't getting created.
<babble> this is a fix from that particular launchpad thread:
<babble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/923918/
<yrussq> babble: thanx! i'll better go check the links :) Have found some solutions for Archlinux but they didn't help me yesterday.
<Mokura> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdk-pixbuf/+bug/927393 not my post, but is there anything I can do about that other than possibly 'wait for 12.04 official'?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927393 in gdk-pixbuf (Ubuntu) "GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_scale_simple: assertion `dest_width > 0' failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mokura> er, well, "release", not official
<xubuntu550> hi, who are speak french please ?
<martinphone> je peux parler un peut, mais ne tres bien
<martinphone> un peu*
<well_laid_lawn> !fr | martinphone
<ubottu> martinphone: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Mofasa> my computer keep shutting off itself from time to time. Says like when u use the shutdown cmd in all terminals Description: (unknown)
<martinphone> that I get for being nice
<Mofasa> anyone know why this might happen?
<Mofasa> or how to go deeper...
<Unit193> Check the logs in /var/log/
<well_laid_lawn> martinphone: I had no idea what you had said - the other bloke had left
<Brambor> Zdarec
<Brambor> Hele jsem na xubuntu nový...vlastně celý linux je pro mě trochu španělská vesnice...může mi někdo dát pár rad do začátku? :)
<martinphone> if I copy .firefox (hidden file) and nuke it, I can still get FF as it was before the nuking by copying this hidden into my home folder, right?
<martinphone> nuke the machine
<martinphone> so no french but czech is allowed??
<martinphone> or any other slavic language that may be...
<well_laid_lawn> was that czech? there is
<Brambor> Sorry, I'm new here...is this english only channel?
<well_laid_lawn> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<martinphone> jackpot
<Unit193> martinphone: You should be able to just fine.
<martinphone> Unit193, I have like 20 apps I need to keep the config for
<martinphone> after the nuking
<Unit193> Well, hidden folder rather than file.
<martinphone> yes, that
<martinphone> all my hidden folders ammount to 12GB
<martinphone> never though could be that much
<babble> are you including .cache?
<Unit193> You could nuke the cahce of ff for example.
<babble> (if you're getting .firefox, I believe you are. let me check.)
<well_laid_lawn> or .gvfs
<babble> and yes, if you've got mounted .gvfs volumes, there's that
<martinphone> a, crap, yes babble that too
<martinphone> I can get rid of it, it wouldnt make any sense in a new installation, would it?
<babble> you don't need to back up cache items, most typically.
<martinphone> without it, still 11 GB
<babble> what's in your home folder ~/.firefox? My ff profile is in ~/.mozilla
<martinphone> mine too babble
<martinphone> i hust wrote that without checking its real location
<babble> you said .firefox
<Unit193> I'd recommend using du or ncdu.
<martinphone> just*
<babble> what do you have in ~/.gvfs, if anything?
<martinphone> nothing at all babble
<babble> check and see if any of your apps make their own cache folders outside of ~/.cache (Firestorm does this in its own prefs directory)
<martinphone> what are .goutputstream-01NS5V hidden files?
<babble> gstreamer, I think.
<babble> let me check
<babble> they're the results of a Gnome function called GoOutputStream in Gnome applications, and are safely deletable.
<martinphone> thx babble
<martinphone> soon ill be ready to drop a nuke...
<babble> I always clean install my system on a new release.
<babble> but I told you that already.
<martinphone> yes babble
<Mokura> Alright, so.  I seem to have painted myself into a corner.  I've installed some font patches from http://www.infinality.net/blog/infinality-freetype-patches/ , is there any way to go back to the default freetype?
<Mokura> http://www.infinality.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=77#p794 the installation instructions I used, since I'm not on Fedora
<chiliblue> anyone good with hdmi audio around
<GridCube> nope, but what do you need chiliblue
<chiliblue> I have a hp microserver with a nvidia 210 card, I can get the thing to make sound but I am struggling with it in xbmc
<martinphone> I still get this when trying to unmount a usb HDD: umount: /media/usb0 is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<martinphone> should I go sudo unmount /dev/sdb1 ?
<martinphone> thats the gparted name for usb0
<chiliblue> try it
<GridCube> chiliblue, tried configuring yuor sound e
<GridCube> with pavucontrol
<GridCube> ?
<chiliblue> I have pavucontrol
<chiliblue> not entirel I am meant to be setting up like thoughy sure what
<chiliblue> sorry, reclining with laptop
<chiliblue> not sure I really understand what right looks like in pavucontrol
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> say again?
<chiliblue> let me fire it up, and perhaps you can explain what I am meant to be doing
<martinphone> wow, it worked, but the HDD keeps making noise...
<martinphone> there it worked
<GridCube> chiliblue, sure thing
<chiliblue> ok, output devices. there are 2 hdmi and high definition audio controller digital stereo (hdmi) nr 2
<chiliblue> the later is in port hdmi 2
<GridCube> chiliblue, are you playing the musics?
<chiliblue> although there is only on hdmi port on the card
<chiliblue> mainly audio for video
<chiliblue> my issue in xbmc is that it plays sound for the menu until I play a video file, video audio plays but the menu sounds go...and then there is this issue with it hanging when I try to play a second video file, I think it might be audio related
<chiliblue> what should my fall back setting be? seems to defalt to the first hdac
<chiliblue> other than volume that pretty much the only option I can alter in output deviced
<GridCube> i would try them all while playing
<chiliblue> devices
<GridCube> chiliblue, its not like i dont want to help you, but i think you might get better answers at #xbmc
<chiliblue> in config I have 8 options
<babble> does it give you problems in xbmc-unstable?
<chiliblue> this eden I haven't tried unstable
<babble> shot in the dark, but I wonder if there may be wider hardware support in the development branch
<chiliblue> I was hoping stable would be well stable
<babble> I'm running unstable, and I'm not having huge issues, but YMMV of course.
<chiliblue> it isn't a new card to be honest
<babble> I wasn't thinking new, necessarily.
<chiliblue> babble is the video wierdness at the begining of video play normal?
<babble> not for me, but again, I can't say what may or may not be happening on your hardware.
<chiliblue> well the video card is handling decoding so perhaps it is something to do with that, all seems related to the hdmi audio.
<babble> it may be purely me talking out of thin air, but contributed code for things like particular patches for particular cards will land in svn before they roll into the stable release, right? so...
<babble> given that the team xbmc ppa is building -unstable from snapshots, ...
<chiliblue> no arguing with the logic
<babble> I'm not trying to argue anything
<babble> I'm just wondering
<chiliblue> sound is such pita in linux, I miss the sb16 days
<babble> I've spent three days trying to get a workable JACK/midi toolchain that doesn't make me want to claw my eyeballs out in frustration. hehe.
<chiliblue> I guess I am used to things just working in linux, losing my edge when things go tits up
<babble> I'm normally up for figuring things out, getting things working.
<babble> audio is one place where I generally just give up and hop back into Logic or Garageband on a Macintosh.
<babble> heh.
<chiliblue> this is so sound related. With the wrong wettings the video fires straight up (no sound) no stuttering
<chiliblue> settings rather
<babble> it sounds like it, but I can't offer any specific fixes for your hardware, unfortunately.
<Mokura> bah, okay, sorry to bail like that
<babble> try unstable? It can't be any worse than what you have now, can it?
<chiliblue> no really
<babble> the unstable ppa is here, if you need:
<babble> https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/unstable
<chiliblue> so frustrating, I am trying to dump a winxp mediaportal combo...which I ended up with because there was 0 support for my dvt-s/t card
<chiliblue> thanks babble,
#xubuntu 2012-04-11
<malv> i <3 xubuntu
<malv> a no-drama linux distro
<malv> i think this will be the next distro for our research lab
<GridCube> :)
<n2diy> Recently my box went "crazy", to many problems to mention. The fix was "killall xfwm" and most things returned to normal. But now I can't view any videos on youtube or yahoo, etc... Ideas?
<n2diy> My box went weird on me, I finally got it working again after killing my window manager, but now i can't play youtube videos or listen to pandora. I reinstalled adobe flash, but still no joy, help?
<Unit193> After killall, I'd guess you started it back up? xfwm --replace works better as well.
<Unit193> In terminal, type dpkg -l |grep flash   and apt-cache policy adobe-flashplugin
<n2diy> Unit193, xfwm restarted on its own, ok on the term commands.
<Unit193> I'll need to see it, pastebin should work.
<n2diy> ! pastebin
<Unit193> pastebin.com
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<n2diy> Been awhile since I used pastebin, let me try again.
<n2diy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/924329/
<n2diy> Unit193, that's the first command, do you need the second one too?
<Unit193> Just tell me that it told you a version and I'm good.
<n2diy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/924331/
<Unit193> I see.  sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer  is my attempt, flash has been giving issues but I personally have seen none.
<n2diy> Unit, ok, purge the installer?
<Unit193> Err... Do you have Natty or Maverick? That shows both as repo.
<Unit193> Yep, but not adobe-flashplugin
<n2diy> Unit193, umm, 11.04.
<Unit193> After you purge, restart the browser and try again.
<Sysi> try rm -rf ~/.macromedia
<n2diy> Unit193, ok, Sysi, let me try the restart first.
<Sysi> what browser are you using btw?
<n2diy> Sysi, Firefox.
<n2diy> Things are getting weird again, pandora tries to load, but times out. When I try and close the pandora tab, Firefox closes.
<n2diy> Disregard my last, loose nuts behind the controls here.
<Unit193> !info pianobar
<ubottu> pianobar (source: pianobar): console based player for Pandora radio. In component universe, is optional. Version 2011.12.11-1~ubuntu11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 32 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Unit193> Hmmm... Actually, natty won't have an updated one, I don't think.
<n2diy> Unit193, ok, still no joy with pandora or videos.
<n2diy> Should I try removing /.macromedia?
<Unit193> I've got nothing else, so yep.
<n2diy> Unit193, done, logout, restart?
<Unit193> Just restart the browser.
<n2diy> k
<n2diy> Unit193, no joy.
<n2diy> Unit193, I'm installing seamonkey, maybe things will work with that?
<Unit193> Get Chrome.
<JacobVengeance> Get Chromium*
<n2diy> Unit193, didn't like Chrome, seamonkey is ready, let me give it a try.
<Unit193> JacobVengeance: I said Chrome.
<Unit193> n2diy: I also don't, but it comes bundled with pepperflash.
<JacobVengeance> Unit193, I improved it.
<Unit193> Not if it doesn't come with the part that would actually fix it, no.
<n2diy> Unit193, seamonkey crash trying to open pandora!
<malv> lightdm is taking forever to start for some reason
<malv> on the beta
<Unit193> malv: I've heard of that, no idea though. Have you tried #ubuntu+1?
<n2diy> Unit193, seamonkey crashes trying to open facebook, think I ought to log out and in again?
<Unit193> I don't know at this point, I can only now say to try Chrome as it has pepper. :/   Worth a shot though.
<n2diy> Unit193, I'm going to log out and in, if that doesn't work I'll try chrome.
<n2diy> Unit193, ok, going to remove seamonkey, and install chrome.
<Unit193> Sorry mate, I got nothing else.
<n2diy> Unit193, np, where do i get chrome, synaptic isn't aware of it?
<Unit193> https://www.google.com/chrome?platform=linux
<n2diy> k
<maoranma> Chrome is Google's software, so most repos don't include it, you can sometimes find Chromium however, which is the open source version, iirc
<Unit193> Correct, but it doesn't have pepperflash.
<Unit193> The goal is flash, not getting chrom{e,ium} as he doesn't like it all that much.
<maoranma> Oh, right
<bazhang> !find chromium-browser
<ubottu> Found: chromium-browser, chromium-browser-dbg, chromium-browser-l10n
<bazhang> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.0.1025.142~r129054-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 21137 kB, installed size 78128 kB
<bazhang> not to be confused with chromium
<Unit193> Heh, that's quite true.
<bazhang> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in oneiric
<bazhang> whoopsie
<bazhang> missed the -bsu
<Unit193> !info chromium-bsu
<ubottu> chromium-bsu (source: chromium-bsu): fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15-1 (oneiric), package size 117 kB, installed size 432 kB
<bazhang> heh
<JacobVengeance> Did you try Midori for the flash problem?
<n2diy> Unit193, ok, DLed chrome, extracted it, and it's not in my menus now, and won't start from the terminal?
<Unit193> Did you get the .deb?
<Unit193> It should install rather than extract.
<Unit193> (If you don't want Google's repository, do "sudo touch /etc/default/google-chrome" before installing the package.)
<n2diy> Unit193, ok, DLed the deb to my home dir., and then right clicked on it, and said extract here.
<Unit193> Open a terminal and type   sudo dpkg -i {Deb file here} && sudo apt-get install -f
<n2diy> k
<Unit193> bazhang: (Or is that not the preferred way? gdebi isn't installed by default that I know of)
<bazhang> Unit193, why the install -f ? it should install fine with the first command
<Unit193> That's in case it's missing any depends by chance, and it'll do nothing if there aren't.
<bazhang> n2diy, why not just add the repo if you are going to use chrome
<Unit193> I gave the option as it doesn't ask, I didn't tell him either way.
<n2diy> Unit193, ok, through an error on libcurl3 not found, installed that, re-ran the commands, everything looked ok, but still no menu item and 'chrome" not found in the terminal.
<KiLLaBytE_> n2diy: it's 'google-chrome'
<n2diy> ah
<Unit193> Wow, that works.
<n2diy> ok, google-chrome is running, now i have to figure out how to navigate it. This is why I didn't like it two years ago.
<Unit193> I still don't. :P
<n2diy> Unit193, pandora is playing! Firefox is munged?
<Unit193> n2diy: Different flash versions, crappy adobe.
<n2diy> Unit193, oh, I didn't want to hear that.
<Unit193> <Comment redacted>
<Unit193> So you're all fixed up except the fact you'll have to use Chrome to get flash for now?
<n2diy> Unit193, yea, and missing Firefox. :)
<n2diy> that and the yahoo video I wanted to watch was moved somewhere! :/
<KiLLaBytE_> i'm pretty sure you can modify Firefox's config to use Flash. In Chrome, type chrome://flash to see where libflashplayer.so lives, then use that in Firefox's about:config
<Unit193> Flash was detrected, just wasn't working.
<Unit193> Pepper flash is what Chrome used.
<n2diy> KiLLaBytE_, ok, getting late here, I'm going to chill, and then hit the sack. Tomorrow, who knows, maybe I'll learn to like chrome?
<n2diy> With Firefox I can click on the right side of the address bar, and my frequently visited websites are listed, can chrome do that?
<KiLLaBytE_> n2diy: in Chrome you can see "most visited" sites on a new tab, as well as recently closed tabs
<baizon> guys i have a problem :(
<baizon> i cant install libreoffice
<baizon> damn :(
<forestpiskie> baizon: why?
<baizon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/924433/
<Unit193> sudo apt-get update   and do you have any odd repos listed in sources.list or under sources.list.d/?
<baizon> no
<forestpiskie> I got it all here - 12.04 - got an update this morning
<baizon> forestpiskie: and did libreoffice made and upgrade?
<baizon> an*
<forestpiskie> yep all ok
<baizon> hmm
<forestpiskie> did it in synaptic - but I've not had broken packages at all
<baizon> ok
<forestpiskie> just tried to install the rest of libreoffice - I only have some of it - all fine here
<baizon> not working with synaptic
<baizon> getting the same error
<forestpiskie> which package is holding it up then?
<baizon> all of them
<forestpiskie> baizon: I assume this is 12.04 - what standard repos do you have DISABLED
<baizon> all are enabled
<baizon> i got this bug
<baizon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/978499
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 978499 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "AMD64 build of libreoffice 3.5.2-2ubuntu1 missing libreoffice-common" [Undecided,Invalid]
<forestpiskie> I have backports and proposed disabled
<forestpiskie> I'll enable them and see if I get the same then
<baizon> i have proposed disabled
<baizon> but backports enabled
<forestpiskie> ok
<forestpiskie> seems to be fine here
<forestpiskie> installed
<baizon> ok
<forestpiskie> mind you I'm not 64bit
<baizon> now i got it
<baizon> yes indeed
<baizon> libreoffice-core : Depends: libreoffice-common (> 1:3.5.2) but 1:3.5.1-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<baizon> thats the problem
<forestpiskie> k
<baizon> now its working
<baizon> thank god :)
<forestpiskie> :)
<martinphone> odd: after alt+f2 nautilus my desktop shows itself with the background I used back in ubuntu, no more blue trees background...
<pAt_> martinphone, not only that, if you right click on the desktop then, you will have the u
<pAt_> ubuntus dialog
<martinphone> pAt_, ? I only see a short menu, including the option to change background
<martinphone> how odd, I can sort icons by name...
<martinphone> thats not a xubuntu feature...
<ablomen> martinphone, natilus should have something like a --no-desktop option, check nautilus --help
<ablomen> nautilus, by default, also handles the desktop
<ablomen> which it should not do in xfce
<martinphone> ablomen, my crappy installation at work
<martinphone> im copying 5gb of data, but I dont the the transfer rate, can that be done? I only see a time estimate
<saurabh_123> Hello, how can we install xfapplet in xubuntu?
<saurabh_123> its not present in synaptic
<saurabh_123> anybody?
<csenger41> hey
<csenger41> anyone could help me setting a 5 button mouse to double with one of the side buttons?
<SandJ> @saurabh_123: would you achieve what you want by installing the xfce4-goodies package?
<saurabh_123> its not present in xfce-goodies packages
<saurabh_123> already checked
<qpnaosc> hello
<cupiepop\\> hello?
<cupiepop\\> hello???????
<Pici> hi.
<cupiepop\\> finally
<cupiepop\\> how do you like the new Xubuntu?
<Pici> New?
<cupiepop\\> how old is it then?
<Pici> Are you referring to the beta of 12.04?
<cupiepop\\> no i did not even know that was out yet.
<qpnaosc> hello
<qpnaosc> how is everyone?
<babble> :)
<qpnaosc> I'm having trouble booting up
<qpnaosc> was wondering if anyone could help
<babble> can you see your boot volume if you boot from a livecd?
<qpnaosc> erm
<qpnaosc> boot volume?
<babble> what happens right now, if you try and boot your system? what error message are you getting?
<qpnaosc> I can't boot from a live cd, it keeps telling me "boot failed: press a key to retry"
<babble> that's likely trying to boot from your internal disk, which probably just needs a grub repair.
<qpnaosc> "error: out of disk"
<babble> have you used the BIOS screen to actually switch to a different device when attempting to boot from CD?
<qpnaosc> my boot hierarchy has CD drive first
<qpnaosc> what do you mean, switch to a different device?
<babble> and you're still getting errors when booting from a known-good livecd?
<qpnaosc> yes
<babble> it may be worth making a new live system to boot from.
<qpnaosc> true
<babble> download a fresh ISO and make a live USB thumb drive
<babble> give yourself a 1-2gb casper writeable filesystem on the thumb drive and install boot repair on it when you get to a desktop
<qpnaosc> I really think it's something to do with my computer, however
<babble> boot repair will scan your grub setup on the nonworking internal drive and reinstall grub
<qpnaosc> I used another disk to reinstall xubuntu on one of my hard disks in the hope that it would repair itself
<babble> that's an outside possibility, but it's worth at least trying from a newly-downloaded live image first
<babble> if you've done a clean installation of xubuntu and you still can't boot, that does sound like a hardware issue.
<qpnaosc> now I'm only getting two options in my boot device priority list
<qpnaosc> CD/DVD and Network:IBA
<babble> sounds like the internal drive may be having issues.
<qpnaosc> internal drive? what does that mean?
<qpnaosc> damn, I don't want to get a new computer
<qpnaosc> it gives me a grub rescue promp
<qpnaosc> t
<babble> your hard drive, the disk you've been booting from the whole time.
<babble> then the drive is there.
<qpnaosc> yes
<babble> you need to boot from a livecd, and run boot-repair, as I said.
<qpnaosc> well, I'll try to find another livecd
<qpnaosc> it's just that I'm not sure I trust this computer to burn another livecd
<babble> it will be easier if you do as I suggested and make a live USB thumbdrive to boot from
<babble> give yourself 1-2gb of room for a writable filesystem on the usb drive (you'll see this as an option in startup disk creator)
<babble> in that writeable area, you can install additional applications.
<babble> https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair
<qpnaosc> I'm looking at this page:
<qpnaosc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300647
<babble> I'm not going to slog through a forum thread, sorry.
<babble> I have done what I'm suggesting.
<qpnaosc> ok
<Jameson> hello :)
<Jameson> it`s normal that xubuntu live cd asks user name and password
<Jameson> btw version 11.10
<babble> the livecd should boot directly to a desktop
<Jameson> tnx , but where is problem then ?
<babble> have you tried booting from a different, known good livecd or live usb drive?
<qpnaosc> I'm downloading xubuntu livecd right now to put on my thumb drive
<Jameson> this problem is with USB
<Jameson> i put xubuntu on USB pendrive
<babble> how did you make the usb drive?
<Jameson> with usb startup disk creator
<saurabh_123> jameson try unetbootin
<babble> most of the time, startup disk creator will do the right thing. occasionally something hangs. try remaking your live system and see if you get the same issue.
<babble> that or unetbootin is a fine option.
<Jameson> i`m remaking it now
<qpnaosc> being somewhat of a noob, I am being confused by the internet
<qpnaosc> I have the ISO downloaded
<qpnaosc> I'm on a mac
<qpnaosc> and when I click on it, a thing comes up saying "no mountable file systems"
<qpnaosc> I'm trying to put it on my USB drive
<babble> unetbootin for OS X is here:
<babble> http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/568/unetbootin-mac-568.zip/download
<babble> you cannot simply try and mount the image
<babble> you need to make a bootable system
<qpnaosc> ok, thanks
<babble> are you attempting to install linux as a dual boot system on your Mac or are you installing linux on a PC?
<qpnaosc> I'm installing linux on a PC
<babble> unetbootin will build a live system to install from
<qpnaosc> right
<qpnaosc> it's automatically telling me that the drive to install it to is /dev/disk1s1
<qpnaosc> should I trust it? This isn't my computer
<babble> you need to a) insert a usb thumb drive and b) use Disk Utility on OS X to find the BSD mountpoint for that USB drive
<babble> disk1s1 is the first mounted disk, first partition, i.e. typically your internal hd
<babble> if the USB drive is the only other mounted drive on your system, it will likely be disk2
<qpnaosc> ok, thanks
<qpnaosc> I've got the USB drive inserted and OS X is recognizing it
<babble> open Disk Utility
<babble> look in Applications > Utilities
<babble> mounting the USB drive on the desktop isn't necessarily important
<Jameson> well i recreate it with this startup disk creator and it works
<qpnaosc> ok, it looks like /dev/disk1s1 is the USB drive
<qpnaosc> babble, xubuntu is starting up from the usb
<qpnaosc> well, it was... yes, it is now
<qpnaosc> damn, where is my mouse
<qpnaosc> ok, this is good
<qpnaosc> thanks for your help, babble
<qpnaosc> how do I install boot repair once I've got xubuntu running?
<qpnaosc> ah, okay, the link
<cupiepop\\> hi again
<cupiepop\\> hello????????????
<cupiepop\\> hello??????????????????????????????????
<cupiepop\\> is anybody here????
<Pici> There are always people here, but you aren't going to get help by just asking 'is anyone here'
<cupiepop\\> does Xubuntu 12.04 have a unity version
<martinphone> whats the point? if you want unity use ubuntu
<maoranma> Xubuntu is for Xfce, hence the X.
<martinphone> mao + ranma?
<martinphone> ranma as in yappapa yappapa yisansei?
<maoranma> Ranma as in "reckless horse"
<maoranma> But I'm familiar with the anime, yes
<maoranma> martin + phone, phone as in... RING RING RING RING RING RING RING, Bananaphone! Boopdoopdodoopeidoop!?
<Nick> hi i am nick
<maoranma> Hello... Guest26242.
<Guest26242> Hello
<cupiepop\\> hello my name is my nick
<cupiepop\\> i have two NASA passwords
<martinphone> lol
<cupiepop\\> and i am going to launch a empty rocket into the ocean
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cupiepop\\> enjoy your extra taxes...
<cupiepop\\> lal
<cupiepop\\> lol
<bazhang> cupiepop\\, thats enough
<cupiepop\\> ok
<cupiepop\\> what does !ot mean?
<qpnaosc> hello
<bazhang> cupiepop\\, read the message following it..
<Guest26242> Hello
<qpnaosc> babble, I have tried your suggestions
<cupiepop\\> hello
<babble> did you install boot-repair in the live system?
<qpnaosc> yess
<qpnaosc> sorry, yes
<Guest26242> i live in New York
<babble> did boot-repair say that it was able to successfully repair grub on your internal drive?
<Guest26242> babble we can`t help you
<nitropop> i live in the rockies
<babble> Guest26242: I'm not asking for help.
<bazhang> Guest26242, thats not helpful
<qpnaosc> yes, it did
<qpnaosc> so I rebooted
<bazhang> nitropop, I've asked you to stay on topic
<qpnaosc> sadly, I got the error: out of disk again.
<babble> qpnaosc: if you're still having trouble booting from the internal drive, it sounds like you may be having a hardware issue.
<Guest26242> why can`t i see
<nitropop> ok i will.... what is the topic of this channel?
<qpnaosc> with the hard disk itself, babble?
<bazhang> Guest26242, did you have an actual support question?
<babble> qpnaosc: that's what it sounds like, unfortunately.
<bazhang> nitropop, xubuntu support
<Guest26242> Nay
<babble> I can't say for certain, but it sounds as if it may be
<nitropop> o ok
<Guest26242> i am being asked too many questons
<bazhang> Guest26242, #xubuntu-offtopic for chit chat NOT here
<Guest26242> bye
<qpnaosc> hmm. it's just that more than one of my hard disks appears to have stopped working at the same time
<babble> qpnaosc: that's a little unusual, but I've had it happen, on occasion.
<nitropop> i am going to spit fire at babble
<qpnaosc> gparted can see them
<nitropop> topic gone
<qpnaosc> when I open it from the live cd
<ubder> Hi! is this the right place to Chit Chat?
<qpnaosc> ffs
<bazhang> ubder, you know its not
<ubder> what does ffs mean
<babble> qpnaosc: parted may well be able to see that you have a drive installed, but there may be something else going on.
<qpnaosc> for f***'s sake, ubder.
<qpnaosc> ah
<ubder> i am going to kill
<ubder> Just kidding
<qpnaosc> babble, do you know how I could check that out? Or should I just get a professional to look at it?
<babble> qpnaosc: hardware issues I'm largely useless at, sorry
<babble> you'll very likely want to have it seen to
<ubder> we are chit chating not asking questons
<ubder> smem
<qpnaosc> ok
<qpnaosc> thanks
<qpnaosc> I might see if I can find anything under grub rescue commands, or would that be redundant?
<istok> bazhang, i have a question, not about xubuntu, but about what just happened. - 1) do you have to @ inorder to remove the user 2) how do you do that, as it wasn't a ban, you made them part.
 * istok is curious
<ubder> hi ouyes!
<babble> qpnaosc: I think it's likely redundant
<babble> qpnaosc: did you do a full grub reinstall in boot-repair? (look in the grub tab)
<qpnaosc> as soon as I rebooted, it asked me to remove the boot device, and now I've lost the program, so I'll have to reinstall, I think
<babble> in any case, did you say that you've done a full, clean reinstallation of xubuntu on that drive and it's stil lnot bootable?
<ubder> grub did you mean grubs?
<qpnaosc> yes
<babble> if it's still not bootable, I suspect it's a hardware problem.
<ubder> where is automan?
<qpnaosc> right
<ubder> is your butt big or smakll
<ubder> i mean small
<istok> oh, so you're not even going to answer me.
<bazhang> istok, #ubuntu-irc if you wish to discuss
<qpnaosc> thanks for your help, babble :)
<babble> qpnaosc: sorry I wasn't actually helpful. :/
<qpnaosc> hah, you were, my computer could have been a lot more helpful, though.
<babble> hehe :)
<justakill> with xubuntu 64bit the version of python that comes with it is 32bit or 64bit?
<babble> justakill: the actual python package is processor dependent:
<babble> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/python2.7
<babble> there are built packages for amd64 (x86-64) and i386 (x86)
<Sysi> i686 packages are available for 64bit too, they can be used with 32bit libs
<Jameson> hey guys , can you give me some idea  for my english lesson pesentation ? ( my topic linux, but i want specific)
<babble> Sysi: is there a particular reason I want to run 32-bit python on a 64-bit system?
<Sysi> if you want to test app on 32bit python?
<bazhang> Jameson, ##english would be more appropriate
<babble> ahh, of course :)
<lovehappens> anyone here to help ??
<lovehappens> can i install macbuntu on my xubuntu 12.04 ?
<babble> the sourceforge description says it will install on a debian/gtk based system, so probably.
<babble> however, the packages in the files section are marked 10.04 and 10.10, so I suspect that they've been packaged on Ubuntu 10 releases.
<babble> it looks like it's doing a collection of compiz settings to emulate an OS X-like UI
<lovehappens> yes when i apply that method it says compatibilty issues
<babble> like I said, just from guessing at the version numbers on the packages on sourceforge, I would guess that it was built on Ubuntu 10.
<lovehappens> yes you are right
<babble> if that's the case, it's likely that it depends on various bits of Ubuntu 10
<babble> or particular compiz configs in Ubuntu 10
<lovehappens> hmmm
<lovehappens> so i have to wait untill they come up witha new one for 12.04
<babble> unless you know what you're doing, making a customized compiz configuration and hand-configuring whatever else it's using, that's probably your best bet
<lovehappens> can you tell me how can i register my nick on mirc ?
<lovehappens> i m new to linux don't know anything about it yet. so i guess i should wait.
<Artemis3> perhaps you should ignore the script, and start using the theme, adjust window manager settings, bottom panel, etc.
<babble> there's nothing they're doing that you *can't* do by hand.
<Artemis3> with XFCE moving the window buttons to the left is a simple drag and drop operation (unlike stupid gnome)
<babble> if you haven't yet, install compiz config setting manager.
<babble> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Artemis3> they also copy the fonts and logo, not sure how legal is that lol the gtk theme is the most visual changing aspect
<Artemis3> and the icons and window manager settings
<Artemis3> i think the background image for the panel as well
<Artemis3> i usually don't bother, mac looks isn't that important ^^
<babble> apple's customized versions of Myriad and Lucida Grande are likely copyrighted, but others are easily obtainable.
<babble> OS X and Apple logos will get them in trouble if anybody ever starts paying attention
<lovehappens> hmmm
<lovehappens> i just pasted that command for package manager
<babble> no, compiz config settings manager.
<lovehappens> yup
<lovehappens> 94 % done
<martinphone> where do I edit internet preferences? its not in settings
<babble> which internet preferences do you mean?
<babble> if you mean your network connection preferences, the network manager is in the Settings group in Xubuntu
<babble> Apps > Settings > Network Connections
<lovehappens> i can not see my volume in the tray :-/
<babble> the notifications area in xubuntu doesn't show volumes by default
<lovehappens> i dont know
<lovehappens> may be i hv done something with it
<justakill> i was wondering which version of python you get in synaptic with xubuntu?
<justakill> pygame sorry
<martinphone> babble, is for editing proxies
<justakill> i guess all packages are processor dependant?
<justakill> as babble told me before
<babble> justakill: things that are packaged python *scripts* are processor independent, because the run on top of the installed python on your system.
<babble> justakill: the actual python interpreter will be 64-bit by default on a 64-bit xubuntu installation.
<babble> martinphone: if you have gnome control center installed, you can edit the systemwide proxy settings in Network
<martinphone> babble, there is not a default xubuntu app for doing so?
<babble> martinphone: the network control should be installed by default, as is the gnome settings manager, if I recall correctly.
<martinphone> ok... ill look for it
<justakill> babble: What do they mean by this "windows 64bit users note: use the 32bit python with this 32bit pygame"? On xubuntu i don't have to worry about this?
<babble> justakill: you likely *do* need to use 32-bit python.
<babble> install ia32 libraries and the 32-bit python packages.
<justakill> babble: thx i will look into it
<babble> in synaptic, look for ia32-libs and install that, plus its dependencies.
<martinphone> justakill, are you in 64bits?
<justakill> martinphone: yes
<martinphone> ill be too in a week or less...
<babble> then, in synaptic, install the python2.7 package marked :i386
<martinphone> I never though I would be needing 32bits architerture..
<justakill> babble: seems to be installed already probably installed a 32 bit program already and it had this as required
<babble> I use some 32-bit apps in a 64-bit xubuntu installation. it works just fine.
<babble> if you have ia32-libs installed already, install the 32-bit python as well
<babble> you'll need to specify a path to the 32-bit python interpreter instead of the regular launcher for your 32-bit dependent app
<justakill> babble: yea was going to ask you how both python will work together
<babble> by default, your paths and ldconfig should be set up to use 64-bit python if you just do python /path/to/something.py on the commandline or from a launcher.
<babble> but you should be able to do /path/to/python-32 from the commandline and pass /path/to/something.py on launch
<justakill> babble: hmm i can't find the python 32bit
<babble> I'm looking at it in synaptic right now.
<babble> python2.7:i386
<justakill> babble: when i click for install it seems to want to uninstall everything including firefox stuff like that???
<babble> well, don't do that
<babble> try just launching the game with your installed python and 32-bit libs installed.
<justakill> babble: yes i figured
<justakill> babble: well i know it can run, its just i'm having bad framerates was wondering if it had anything to do with that
<babble> I can't say for certain, but I don't think so
<justakill> babble: but as you say its python modules basically it shouldn't be affected by the 64 bit interpreter
<justakill> babble: well i would think
<babble> justakill: most of the time, that's true.
<babble> justakill: in some specific cases (games would be one) it's likely that they're calling a library or something that's compiled
<francesco_> Hi, I have a problem with the soundcard. I cannot hear anything even tough all the controls in alsamixer are at the max level.
<justakill> babble: ok
<matteo75fe> how does the ping command? Thank you.
<martinphone> hi there matteo75fe , ciao!
<matteo75fe> hi
<matteo75fe> you open the "mixer" then select the controls you check and see that under the mute.
<francesco_> no, the controls aren't muted.
<francesco_> double checked
<babble> have you tried killing pulseaudio?
<babble> pulseaudio -k
<babble> in a terminal
<matteo75fe> I have a question: if I leave it open on your router for port 6667 irc, risk an unwanted intrusion?
<martinphone> babble, im about to format a USB stick with the idea of making a bootable one with xubuntu 12.04 beta 2 64 bits and, during the process, nuking my machine, can I make the bootable stick with EXT4 or must it be FAT32 or NTFS?
<francesco_> babble, there's no such process
<babble> Startup Disk Creator will do a FAT formatted volume, as that should be compatible with the widest range of pc's
<babble> francesco_: try launching it in a terminal and see what error you get
<martinphone> francesco_, didnt the live cd-usb had an option to make a fresh installation by deleting all that is stored in the machine?
<francesco_> babble, if you wrote an answer, could you please paste it again? I missed it
<martinphone> francesco_, didnt the live cd-usb had an option to make a fresh installation by deleting all that is stored in the machine?
<matteo75fe> by by I go to dinner..
<babble> francesco_: try launching it in a terminal and see what error you get
<francesco_> babble, pulseaudio?
<babble> yes
<francesco_> babble, no errors
<martinphone> how long can make startup disk last in erasing an 8GB USB Stick?
<babble> it should have given you a pid for the pulseaudio daemon
<francesco_> babble, now it works :D
<babble> there you go :)
<babble> pulse just didn't launch for one reason or another.
<francesco_> babble, so I have to find out if it will start on next startup
<babble> it should.
<babble> there's either an init or an upstart job for it
<francesco_> I'll reboot and check, see u later
<babble> the daemon probably just crashed.
<babble> that happens sometimes.
<Artemis3> it might also be bad to unmute ALL controls, sometimes one of them needs to be muted (if spdif or such) to work...
<francesco_> babble, everything's fine, thank you!
<babble> the pulseaudio daemon probably crashed for one reason or another. it happens.
<twoten> I just installed xubuntu and I get a blank screen with no signal when grub starts until the desktop appears
<twoten> and when I try to switch to a console like ctrl-alt-F4 the screen is blank as well
<twoten> no wait, I get a text screen at the consoles
<twoten> but I need to boot into recovery mode so I can set user and root passwords
<twoten> but grub show a blank screen as well as the bootup time
<twoten> it seems like there's no one here doesn't it?
<Artemis3> !patience | twoten
<ubottu> twoten: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Artemis3> you could try changing your grub config, force a resolution (eg 640x480)
<Artemis3> twoten, just edit /etc/default/grub and comment out the # in #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<Namib> Artemis3, Yeahhhh!!! now works!!
<Namib> Artemis3, i love you! thank you very very much!
<Artemis3> good, but do you see things after grub before login?
<Artemis3> oh well nvm
<Namib> grub let me choose from some Xubuntu and Xp
<Artemis3> yes then your problem is solved?
<Namib> i've tried to choose xp and works, now i try to choose Xubuntu
<Namib> Yes I think!
<Artemis3> good
<Namib> Now seems to work everythings right
<Namib> I'm really taknful to you!!
<Artemis3> glad to help
<Namib> :) I hope to be useful me too one day!
<Namib> Good bye
<Mokura> I have a question: since bold Verdana looks awkward in bold/bold italic in certain sizes upward, is there any way to write a .fonts.conf rule to replace that font only in those cases?  Or is global font replacement the only method possible?
<Mokura> as in: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Font_Configuration#Replace_fonts
<martinphone> is it normal that startup disk last for an hour (and counting) deleting the disk?
<martinphone> what does org.freedesktop.UDisks.Error.Inhibited: Daemon is inhibited mean? from make startup disk
<martinphone> gtg now
<iliketurtles_> hey guys my new llano has a gltich where I get a black screen upon booting xubuntu 11.10 and 12.04 beta 2,   I am not going to spend 10 hours trying screw with the CLI to fix it.   So I have a spare Radeon 5670 and a Nvidia GT 240,  for linux who has the better drivers at the moment
<baizon> i would say nvidia :)
<iliketurtles_> ok thanks :)
<loppy> hi
<thebishop> hi all, I'm thinking about using xubuntu for my music studio (ps: i know about ubuntu studio), is it easy enough to install a low-latency/realtime kernel in 12.04?
<baizon> what linux distribution did you use before xubuntu?
<Unit193> thebishop: May I ask what's wrong with Studio?
<thebishop> baizon, tons.  <3 ubuntu but currently using Fedora 16 with CCRMA repo for music recording.
<xubuntu594> comment ça marche ?
<thebishop> Unit193, built-in packages don't work with my FFADO-supported sound card for some reason.  The card's features are recognized, but Jack won't start (something about streaming threads failing).  I tried installing svn versions of jack and ffado, but i think they're conflicting with the packaged versions.  I'm considering Xubuntu to get the low-resource utilization of Ubuntu Studio without the pre-packaed audio components
<thebishop> but i will need real-time, so that's a factor
<loppy> hi
<thebishop> tangentially, CCRMA is an amazing project.  I wish they switched to Ubuntu
<Unit193> Alright, nothing that I can help with at all then, sorry mate.
<xubuntu594> HI ! try to use audacity under xubuntu xfce, but no sound (p8z68-V Pro (realtek AC 892) and core I7 2600K and MSI FX 560 TI. How to do ? need help plz
<thebishop> xubuntu594, what's the output of "lspci | grep Audio" ?
<loppy> yes my Xubuntu is acting slow and wont operate correctly and i can't log into my main account.
<thebishop> loppy, is your hdd full?
<loppy> let me check.
<xubuntu594> cant aswer, must reboot
<thebishop> df -h if you need to do it on command line
<xubuntu594> ok, later thank you
<loppy> that was the problem thank you.
<thebishop> :)
<niker> hello
<thebishop> niker, sup
<martinphone> hi, any idea about the "org.freedesktop.UDisks.Error.Inhibited: Daemon is inhibited" I mentioned eariler? do I get that because the usb stick is owned by root?
<martinphone> that message is from startup disk creator
<loppy> hi
<loppy> * Topic for #xubuntu is: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 11.10 is out! Please get it from http://xubuntu.org/get | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? Use the mailing list at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<loppy> * Topic for #xubuntu set by knome!knome@ubuntu/member/knome at Wed Oct 19 16:41:15 2011
<loppy> -ChanServ- [#xubuntu] Welcome to #xubuntu. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<loppy> * #xubuntu :http://xubuntu.org
<loppy> <cupiepop\\> hello?
<loppy> * Offering SOS5INSTALL.iso to ChanServ
<loppy> * Notify: ChanServ is online (Ubuntu Servers).
<loppy> <cupiepop\\> hello???????
<loppy> * Offering KINDERGARTEN_LEVEL_2.iso to ben_says
<loppy> <Pici> hi.
<loppy> <cupiepop\\> finally
<loppy> * DCC SEND SOS5INSTALL.iso to ChanServ timed out - aborting.
<loppy> <cupiepop\\> how do you like the new Xubuntu?
<loppy> <Pici> New?
<loppy> <cupiepop\\> how old is it then?
<loppy> <Pici> Are you referring to the beta of 12.04?
<martinphone> why does he do that?
<thebishop> loppy, you ok, bro?
<thebishop> martinphone, is hdd was full.  that can make anyone... irregular
<Mokura> Is there a way to do a more specific font replacement in .fonts.conf?  Like I want to replace bold/bold-italic Verdana past a certain font size.
<Mokura> Or can you only replace an entire font family?
<thebishop> Mokura, maybe you can trick it with symlinks
<Mokura> Oh?
<thebishop> i'm less familiar with xfce.  does it use gnome's appearance menu?
<niker> ok
<Mokura> hm
<thebishop> niker, what's up
<Mokura> I've never had to work with symlinks and fonts before, and I'm fairly sure Verdana is all one file.  Unless I'm gravely mistaken in how fonts work.
<niker> eating popcorn
<thebishop> Mokura, i think you are.  all fonts are separate ttf files (see for yourself: /usr/share/fonts)
<Mokura> hm
<Mokura> I shall see then
<thebishop> i'm not sure what apps are aware of font-family groupings.  there's no metadata defining those relationships as far as i know
<Mokura> basically
<thebishop> they happen to be organized in folders, but i'm not sure if any apps treat that specially
<thebishop> like i've got a "ttf-lucida" folder, for the lucida font-family
<niker>  Wow
<martinphone> do I have to restart the system so chown and chmod commands are reflected in a plugged in usb stick? I unplugged it, plugged it back, but it still say "owned by root"
<Mokura> Well, I copied my fonts from a windows installation
<Mokura> but I'll go check
<thebishop> Mokura, you have to update your font cache if you copied them manually
<thebishop> Mokura, fc-cache
<Mokura> Console command?
<thebishop> yep
<Mokura> righto
<niker> i am twenty years old
<thebishop> niker, congrats
<niker> my real name is Nick
<thebishop> niker, you want a lollipop?
<Mokura> fc-cache complains about an invalid token
<niker> yes
<Mokura> it might have been the rule I tried to set up
<Mokura> one moment and I'll paste it in the paster
<thebishop> ok
<thebishop> first
<niker> ok
<thebishop> Mokura, try running with sudo
<thebishop> sudo fc-cache
<thebishop> Mokura, sudo = root permissions
<Mokura> I know
<thebishop> :)
<Mokura> paste.ubuntu.com/925407
<niker> i do want a lollipop
<Mokura> oh, it didn't complain that time
<Mokura> odd
<Mokura> but if I'm writing font-conf rules wrong now's a great time to find out
<thebishop> niker, http://www.rodsbot.com/images_maps_cache/286-map-assoc.jpg
<thebishop> Mokura, don't config is for setting system-wide fonts?
<thebishop> *font
<Mokura> well, it has an effect in firefox too
<Mokura> http://www.infinality.net/files/font.html <- select Verdana in this and look at bold/bold italic in 14px+
<Mokura> the diagonals are too thick, so I'm trying to replace that particular instance with bitstream vera sans
<Mokura> but it doesn't want to take
<Mokura> (I'm also using the fonts.conf from the ubuntu wiki and tweaking it)
<Mokura> What I did was I took my fonts from windows and just pasted them into /usr/share/fonts, but I'm guessing I could try making a new symlink for /truetype/msttcorefonts ?
<Mokura> ...or I could be blind and not see that Verdana is already multiple files.
<Mokura> Durr.
<Mokura> ...doing a straight replacement of "Verdana Bold" for "Bitstream Vera Sans Bold" still doesn't work :/
<Mokura> in conf, rather
 * Mokura headdesks
<Mokura> I give up for now
<Mokura> it's infuriating but it's not a dealbreaker
<Mokura> thanks anyway.
<martinphone> can startup disk creator be used on windows machines?
<martinphone> if not, what with should I make a live usb with under windows?
<martinphone> I keep getting error 13, permission denied when trying to make the bootable usb stickl
<martinphone> stick
<thebishop> martinphone, unetbootin is pretty good
<martinphone> does any of you know if babble will be back in an hour or so?
<n2diy> Well Firefox and Chrome conflict if you run them at the same time?
<holstein> n2diy: shouldnt be any issues
<thebishop> n2diy, i do this all the time with work/personal gmail login
<n2diy> ok, flash quit on me in Firefox, so I loaded chrome to handle that, but I still prefer surfing with FF, thanks.
<martinphone> when installing 12.04 from live usb, can I choose how many partitions to make and their size?
<forestpiskie> should be able to martinphone
<holstein> martinphone: i forget, but if you dont find the options you want, try teh alternate
<holstein> the*
<forestpiskie> I usually use gparted before I start installer though
 * holstein is +1 on gparted
<martinphone> how am I supposed to use gparted if im making a clean install?
<holstein> martinphone: you are not really "supposed" to
<holstein> you can use gparted prior to loading up the live installer, and use the custom partitioning you make while using gparted... which should be on the live CD
<Cygnus-X1> Thats a good question.  There isn't anywhere in the installer for custom partitioning?
 * Cygnus-X1 only installs xubuntu from the alternate cd.
<Cygnus-X1> I haven't used the live cd since 8.10
<Cygnus-X1> Maybe earlier.
<martinphone> holstein, like I make a new partition now, install from live usb to this new partition and then reformat the older partition...
<holstein> martinphone: if you dont find the options you want on the live CD, tyr the alternate.. you can do more customized options with it.. otherwise, just use gparted to set it up in advance... however you choose to use gparted
<martinphone> keep in touch
<malv> droid sans is not a good font
<malv> deja vu sans is much clearer, imho
<martinphone> can 12.04 beta2 64 bits be downloaded as a torrent?
<martinphone> can 12.04 beta2 64 bits be downloaded as a torrent?
<martinphone> or babble , any suggestion to change usb permissions from root to dexter?
<martinphone> i tried chmod and chown...
<martinphone> but nothing
<malv> why is Xubuntu not so popular?
<malv> it seems as though it has a rather sleek appearance out of box without any of the gnome-shell/unity quirks and bugs
<babble> you can set a umask or a uid in fstab for the volume.
<pleia2> martinphone: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/beta-2/ has all the links (including 64-bit desktop torrent)
<martinphone> thx pleia2
<babble> or if you can afford to reformat the drive, you can set your regular user as the owner of the volume when you format it using Gnome Disk Utility as I said yesterday when you asked
<martinphone> does it really matter the difference between the x86 download and the amd64 download?
<babble> are you running a 64-bit system with 4 or more gigs of ram?
<babble> if so, you probably want 64 bit.
<martinphone> and, if I have an intel centrino 2, mine is x64... right?
<babble> if not, you probably won't see a difference either way
<martinphone> babble, yes, you told me so, but nevertheless, and with 4 gb  im aiming for 64bits
<babble> what is your computer's model and model number?
<babble> if you have 4gb of physical memory installed, you'll lose a bit if you run a 32-bit linux with virtual memory turned on.
<babble> (32-bit operating systems have a RAM ceiling of 4gb, whether that's all RAM, or some RAM and some swap)
<martinphone> clevo m771sun
<martinphone> is that enough?
<babble> that doesn't tell me anything useful.
<babble> who manufactured your computer?
<martinphone> ahtec -
<martinphone> but the back of the laptop says clevo
<babble> it looks like Clevo is the OEM.
<babble> Ideally, I need something with an end user website so I can try and determine what you're using.
<martinphone> but, doesnt amd make reference to that manufacturer and x64 to intel?
<babble> AMD likely means you have a 64-bit processor, yes.
<babble> if you can successfully boot a 64-bit livecd on it, yes, you have a 64-bit cpu
<martinphone> babble, i've been googling for m77sun clevo, but the closest thing I get is http://www.meetgadget.com/gadget/12320/Clevo+M771SU
<babble> is that your computer? if not, why are you asking me to look at it?
<martinphone> cause i cant find it
<babble> can you or can you not successfully boot your particular machine with a 64-bit livecd?
<babble> showing me something that may or may not be your computer isn't going to give me any useful information.
<martinphone> not there yet
<martinphone> im sorry babble but i got to go
<martinphone> thanks anyway
#xubuntu 2012-04-12
<user_> Hello, this is my first time using IRC. I want to know what are the minimum specs to run Xubuntu. thanks!
<user_> I'm running it on a Pentium III with 384 MB RAM and it is painfully slow.
<user_> Is there something I can do to improve performance (other than upgrading the hardware?) or should I look for a lighter distro?
<Unit193> Hmmm.... I think it's higher than that. :P
<user_> I'm running Xubuntu 11.10
<user_> What do you suggest?
<Unit193> What's the CPU clocked at?
<user_> I'm not sure. How can I check from whithin Xubuntu?
<babble> From xubuntu.org: Once installed, Xubuntu can run with starting from 256 (or even just 192) MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to have at least 512 MB RAM.
<Unit193> babble: Hasn't been updated though.
<Unit193> user_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<babble> Unit193: have the recommended ram requirements gone down?
<Unit193> babble: You need better than that, to be honest. That doesn't take into account the processor.
<user_> cpu MHz: 1002.287
<user_> cache size: 256 KB
<Unit193> That'll do.
<babble> Unit193: I'm not debating that. The point is he's running in 384, which is below even the overly optimistic 512mb recommendation.
<user_> I'm using this IRC thingy from within Xubuntu. This means it runs. I'm wondering if I can do something to improve performance other than upgrading hardware.
<user_> My intention is to use this as a workstation for kids to learn Scratch.
<babble> user_: your best bet will be to put more RAM in that machine, honestly.
<babble> there's no simple way around the fact that you're not running in enough ram
<babble> 'boots to a desktop' and 'is something I want to use' are different targets.
<Unit193> If you'd rather switch, you can either go with Lubuntu antix, slitaz, or build from the !mini.iso
<user_> I'll have to look for PC100 ram.
<user_> It does boot to a desktop and the idea is to provide a low cost or free computer for a kid to learn to program with Scratch.
<babble> user_: again, that it is able to boot in 384 isn't something I'm challenging.
<user_> I've already run bleachbit to delete stuff & such, but I've noticed no speed improvement
<babble> that it's not realworld usable, as you're discovering, is largely a function of the fact that the system simply doesn't have enough RAM for the particular choices that the xubuntu packagers have made.
<user_> Ok. I got the message loud and clear. Thank you!
<user_> I hope this is not too much off topic, but do you know if this hardware will perform better with Lubuntu? What are the requirements for Lubuntu?
<Unit193> I have noticed it running better with less hardware, but Xubuntu is easier to configure.
<babble> System Requirements
<babble> A Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 MB of RAM is probably a bottom-line configuration that may yield slow yet usable system with Lubuntu. It should be possible to install and run Lubuntu with less memory, but the result will likely not be suitable for practical use.
<babble> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<user_> Thank you. I'll take a look.
<Unit193> I run it on 500MHz, with 506M ram.
<user_> When you say easier to configure do you mean during installation or day to day use?
<user_> I want to provide the end user with the best experience possible. These kids have been exposed to Windows or OS X only.
<Unit193> Day to day, but it's not too hard in the end.
<babble> that depends quite a bit on your subjective assessment of what constitutes a good experience, or the best experience.
<user_> I've not put enough thought about how to define a good experience. I'm just looking for an Open Source OS that's easy to use for beginners.
<GridCube> user_, xubuntu will run on your specs, but it wont be as fast as other solutions
<GridCube> i recommend you to look into lubuntu
<user_> I want the OS to be as much out of the way as possible so that the kids can focus on Scratch.
<Unit193> Yep, that shouldn't really be a problem, I wouldn't think. This is from my subjective thoughts.
<GridCube> its meant to work on slower machines than xubuntu, wich is in this instance of its evoultion more directed toward providing an excelent experience for traditional desktop users
<babble> depending on what you want to do, Gnome, KDE and Xfce do a good job of hiding most of the 'unix' on modern Linux systems. I don't have much experience with Lubuntu or LXDE, but the folks who use it generally like it, and I suspect that again, depending entirely on what you need to do, you'll find that most modern desktop environments don't require a ton of specific linux knowledge.
<babble> whether or not that's a substantially better experience than Windows or OS X isn't something that anybody can decide but you.
<user_> Will I be able to use repositories for Ubuntu with Lubuntu? there is a ppa from sourceforge, from the people who developed Scratch.
<GridCube> yes
<user_> I'd like to include it in Lubuntu's repository so that they can eventually update to Scratch 2
<GridCube> user_, lubuntu its a recognized derivative of ubuntu, so it has the full community support for it
<user_> great!
<GridCube> it uses the same apt repositories than main ubuntu
<GridCube> as kubuntu and xubuntu does too
<user_> One more thing that would be a nice-have: Java on the web browser so that kids can watch community's projects on-line.
<user_> will I be able to install java in the default Lubuntu browser?
<GridCube> user_, that depends on the browser you choose
<Unit193> Java isn't close to being lightweight, but Lubuntu, as Xubuntu, supports icedtea.
<GridCube> but yes, if you install java it should work, as with any ubuntu
<GridCube> but then i would recommend you to ask stuff about lubuntu on their channel #lubuntu
<GridCube> :)
<user_> Ok. Thank you for all your guidance and advice.
<GridCube> its not that we dont want to answer you here, but i think they could answer you more experiensly
<GridCube> lol i need to check that word
<user_> lol.
<user_> I think I got more than what I came looking for. You've all been very helpful. Thanks a lot.
<GridCube> :)
<Unit193> Sure.
<user_> Have a good night! Bye,
<Unit193> (And Java does work in chromium after installing icedtea-plugin)
<user_> All right. I'll have to tinker with that after I get the OS running at a comfortable speed.
<user_> thanks.
<wifioregon> Hi, I'm trying to help my friend install xubuntu alternative install side by side with windows. anyone know of a good guide I can give him?
<GridCube> wifioregon, its pretty simple to do so
<GridCube> it has an option "install alongside" and does pretty much all by itself
<GridCube> its the autoresize option
<wifioregon> GridCube:  Really? he was having trouble.  This is the alternate disc..oh and also its 10.04..he has to run 10.04
<GridCube> mmmhm
<GridCube> the installer has not changed in years
<GridCube> let me boot the cd and ill tell you
<GridCube> wifioregon, whats his problem again?
<wifioregon> GridCube: he said is was saying something about it going to erase everything
<wifioregon> qso he stopped
<GridCube> mmmmhm
<GridCube> you see, after you set up your location details, like country and keyboard layout, and networking,  you set up your computer name and password, it goes to the partition stage
<GridCube> there you have a bunch of options
<GridCube> one of it should be "rezise"
<wifioregon> Ill tell him. Thanks!
<GridCube> http://www.lefthandedlayup.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/dec242008_xubuntu_install_01.jpg
<GridCube> wifioregon, basically like that ^^^
<GridCube> you can also pre partition the disks from other livecd
<GridCube> like gparted live cd
<wifioregon> oh okay. Thanks
<GridCube> and use the "manual" option to choose your destiny partition
<GridCube> he should then change its mount point to /
<GridCube> but thats a little trickier if he has no experience at all
<wifioregon> Really appreciat your help. Hes trying right now
<GridCube> :)
<woozly> guys. when I log in in GUI Logon screen
<woozly> it opens terminal (tty) and then came back to logon screen
<woozly> why?
<xubuntu575> hi, i am new user of xubuntu xfce voyager. Audacity problem : on Asus P8Z68-V pro (Audio realtek ALC892)+ core i7 2600K (HD3000 GPU) + MSI FGX 560 TI (NVIDIA discrete GPU).  Audacity can play audio files, but cant record anything. I would like record soundcard output. How to do this ? need help. Thank you
<xubuntu575> En français : nouvel utilisateur de xubuntu xfce voyager. Problème audacity : avec carte asus P8Z68-V pro (Realtek audio ALC892), processeur core i7 2600K (HD3000 GPU) et carte discrete FGX 560 TI (NVIDIA FX 560 TI) : audacity lit sans problème les fichiers audio, mais ne peut rien enregistrer. Sauvez moi ! merci
<ochosi> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu575> j'ai posé la même question en anglais, pas de réponse. merci du tuyau.
<xubuntu575> someone is it able to help in Audacity or Sound card ?
<ochosi> xubuntu575: sry, it's been really quite a while since i tried that (i wouldn't know why you'd even want to record playthrough, doesn't that imply you have the stuff already on your HD?) and i'd be of no help
<helpme> hello
<helpme> I am booting from a unetbootin xubuntu 12.04 beta2 live usb, and I see 2 "install xubuntu", is there any difference?
<ouyes> choose the first one helpme , though I do not know the defference
<helpme> ok
<helpme> I want it to be a clean install: I dont care about all the data presently stored in the laptop
<ochosi> helpme: there should be a "try xubuntu" and "install xubuntu"
<ochosi> are the two really identical?
<xubuntu575> quit
<helpme> no ochosi the try xubuntu gives way to a normal xubuntu desktop, while the first install prompts me to choose language, and now Im adding the internet password...
<ochosi> yes, i know that :)
<ochosi> i just wanted to know where you saw two identical "install xubuntu" options
<helpme> in Unetbooting
<helpme> I plugged in the live usb , turned on the machine
<helpme> Im in the 4 options part: a) install xubuntu 122.04 alonside 11.10, b) upgrade ubuntu 11.10 to xubuntu 12.04, erase ubuntu and reinstall and d) something else
<ochosi> aha
<helpme> I want to make a clean install, but with 2 partitions, a 30GB one in where to install xubuntu 12.04 and wipe out the rest in a larger partition
<ochosi> well if you want to manage your partitions manually, choose the last option
<helpme> I see a sda5 (unknown filesystem), is that the usb stick or swap area?
<helpme> in installation type
<hobgoblin> sda5 is an extended partition I expect
<helpme> what if I erase ubuntu 11.10 and then make a partitioni with gparted?
<helpme> once 12.04 is installed?
<hobgoblin> helpme: at the moment we have no idea what partitions you have - but there's nothing to stop you doing that, I assume you mean install 12.04 and then create a new partition where 11.10 was
<hobgoblin> helpme: how about telling us exactly what you have and what you want to get to :)
<helpme> hobgoblin: I want 2 partitions in the final installation, but the current state of things in my laptop is quite crappy, so I want to get rid of all old data, making a clean install
<hobgoblin> if that's what you want to do - I would use gparted to remove all the partitions and start again - BUT while I have been running 12.04 for months I still have the 11.10 - just in case
<helpme> i never though of that
<hobgoblin> my 11.10 wil be 12.10at the beginning of may - but while 12.04 is in dev I'll have both
<hobgoblin> I think you can probably use the partition editor in the installer to accomplish the same thing as gparted - I just never do it that way
<helpme> hobgoblin: I've heard good reviews of tis beta2, have you found any problems since it was released?
<hobgoblin> not here no - it's been more or less rock steady for me for a while now
<helpme> what do I do to see the GRUB loader by default?
<helpme> the 10 seconds things
<hobgoblin> helpme: if you have only one os installed it won't show - once you've installed let it boot and you need to edit a file
<hobgoblin> easy to do
<helpme> hobgoblin: what file is that?
<xubuntu575> xx
<hobgoblin> helpme: /etc/default/grub
<helpme> looking for it as soon as my system finishes upgrading
<hobgoblin> I'll be about helpme
<helpme> hobgoblin: is "Ill be about" like "Ill be around"?
<hobgoblin> yes :)
<helpme> is that a california thing too?
<xubuntu575> .
<helpme> I dont know why I assume all admins here are from california
<hobgoblin> !!!!!!!!!!!1
<hobgoblin> I live in England ;)
<helpme> a..
<hobgoblin> nor am I an admin here :)
<helpme> i like brunch and fish and chips: those may be the only british dishes I enjoy
<helpme> noob asks: must ales be served not cooled?
<OldManShoes> Doesn't that depend on the type of ale?
<hobgoblin> yea
<helpme> i dont know
<hobgoblin> perhaps take the chat to #xubuntu-offtopic
<OldManShoes> Question: I am using a fairly fresh install of 11.10 and I went to add the Weather Applet to the Panel, but it appears to not be pulling any weather data. Is this a known thing?
<hobgoblin> OldManShoes: I think it is - I read somewhere I am sure there's an issue with where the data comes from - note I think - I'd hate to spread fud
<loppy> yes go to weather update properties
<OldManShoes> Does it need a proxy server?
<OldManShoes> And thanks hobgoblin
<loppy> do you use a proxy server?
<OldManShoes> No, but I figured that was the only thing I hadn't played with in the settings so I was making sure.
<loppy> allright
<foobArrr> how do I change the keyboard layout system-wide?
<ochosi> foobArrr: settings manager > keyboard > layout
<foobArrr> doesn't that affect only the current user and only in X?
<ochosi> foobArrr: oh right, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup instead then
<foobArrr> k, thx
<ochosi> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<ochosi> not sure which of the two works better :}
<Saurabh_123> Hey guys, will xubuntu 12.04 final include the new xfce 4.10?
<xubuntu575> Hi, Asus card P8Z68-V pro (sound component Realtek ALC892 embeded), and Intel core i7 2600K (GPU HD3000 embeded) : with XUBUNTU XFCE VOYAGER 11.10, how to use the capability of the integrated iGPU HD3000 ? How to use in the same time a NVIDIA FGX 5600 TI (done in Windows 7 thanks to Lucid Virtu : video rendering using intel Quick Sync in Adobe PE elements, and Nvidia Cuda in PowerDirector). How to record the Realtek Audio Outpu
<xubuntu575> t with Audacity ? Thank you
<babble> Saurabh_123: the beta 2 release is still on 4.8, and they're on different release schedules, so likely not, but I have a build of the Xfce Preview 1 release if you want to try it
<Saurabh_123> babble, I'll love to
<Saurabh_123> can u provide the link?
<babble> http://sourceforge.net/projects/babble777.u/files/xfce-4.10-daily/
<babble> The pkgbuild packages are automated uploads and aren't especially stable, but the 4.09.2012 package is built from the preview 1 code with a couple of patches for xfdesktop applied. I've been using it for a couple of weeks and it's stable.
<Saurabh_123> ok
<Saurabh_123> so will the deb file work as it is?
<babble> that depends on what you're asking.
<Saurabh_123> if I install it on 12.04 beta, will it replace xfce 4.8 with 4.10?
<babble> no. I've got everything installed in /usr/local; if you want to revert back to the release version of Xfce, uninstall my package (it's called xfce-preview in dpkg/synaptic/apt)
<Saurabh_123> ok
<Saurabh_123> babble, wat is custom iso for?
<babble> it's an installable build of my system. I just haven't renamed the uploaded file yet
<Saurabh_123> is it based on xubuntu 12.04?
<babble> no.
<babble> it's a customized build of 11.10
<Saurabh_123> ok
<babble> if you want to build xfce yourself, it's fairly easy to do
<Saurabh_123> ok, but I think I will try ur build first
<Saurabh_123> I'm not an expert user of linux :)
<babble> I'll give you my build scripts. It's not difficult
<Saurabh_123> ok, that would be nice !!
<babble> On my sourceforge downloads, refresh the xfce daily directory. My build scripts are in there now; download those and I'll walk you through what to edit in those if you want to build it yourself on your system
 * hobgoblin reads as well - might have a look later :)
<Saurabh_123> ok babble, but I will that later
<Saurabh_123> will contact u whenever I try to build it
<babble> np
<Saurabh_123> babble, the scripts look quite simple :)
<babble> I told you it wasn't complicated ;)
<foobArrr> ochosi: dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration did the trick, thanks
<babble> the git script pulls down the latest changes from the xfce git repos and copies everything into an xfce-build directory which is a chroot environment where I run the other two (the compile script and the packaging script)
<Saurabh_123> the scripts are nice, will try later to build the system myself
<Saurabh_123> babble, if I find any problem, I will contact u
<babble> it's simple to install/uninstall mine.
<Sysi> any change to get URI for that script?
<babble> if you run into any problem with mine, just uninstall xfce-preview.
<Saurabh_123> ok
<qpnaosc> hello everyone
<qpnaosc> ah, babble, you're here
<babble> I usually am :)
<qpnaosc> hah :)
<qpnaosc> you helped me out yesterday with running my computer off of a usb stick
<babble> I remember
<qpnaosc> well, now I've got it installed, I can't save anything to it--I've heard there's a way to allow it do to that?
<babble> do you need to be able to save files on the live usb system, or something else?
<qpnaosc> yes, I would like to be able to save files to it
<qpnaosc> while I'm trying to figure out the issues with my hard drives
<babble> do you mean the live USB system, or have you installed a clean system on your computer that was causing you problems yesterday?
<qpnaosc> I mean the live USB system
<qpnaosc> the computer is still not functioning
<babble> If you used Unetbootin, there's a line that says: Space used to preserve files across reboots (Ubuntu Only)
<qpnaosc> actually, boot repair gave me a link to info about my computer, if you want to take a look
<babble> if you used Startup Disk Creator, there's a slider marked:
<qpnaosc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/924927/
<qpnaosc> I used unetbootin
<babble> Documents and Settings will Be:
<qpnaosc> will I have to reinstall it?
<babble> Stored in extra space: how much
<qpnaosc> ah
<babble> if you didn't make a casper writeable image (that's the writeable filesystem I was telling you about yesterday) then yes, you'll need to remake it
<qpnaosc> ok
<babble> if you did this on your friend's mac, if I'm recalling correctly, remember to get the correct BSD disk name for the USB drive, and not to write the image to disk1s1 on his machine
<qpnaosc> right, yes
<qpnaosc> disk1s1 turned out to be my USB stick
<babble> ah, okay
<babble> what was the internal drive? disk0?
<qpnaosc> I think so
<qpnaosc> I don't have the computer with me right now
<qpnaosc> I just wanted to ask that question really :)
<babble> no worries.
<babble> it's been a little while since I regularly used OS X. I'm getting rusty. hehe.
<qpnaosc> me too... it's been linux since my old mac broke. :)
<babble> in Unetbootin, that space entry box is in megabytes, so 1024mb  = 1gb
<Sysi> disk0 is first disk, disk1s1 is first partition of second disk (usb stick)
<babble> Startup Disk Creator maxes at 4gb when creating a writeable casper image, so you probably don't want to make any bigger than that
<babble> Sysi: Thanks. I have gotten rusty. hehe.
<qpnaosc> ok
<qpnaosc> thanks again
<babble> np :)
<martinphone> hello from my fresh 12.04 64bit installation
<martinphone> hello from my fresh 12.04 64bit installation
<martinphone> where do I look for all ppa that I installed before cleaning the machine? I have a copy of all hidden files in a HDD
<Sysi> /etc/apt/sources.list or wherever you backed that up
<martinphone> -/etc is in filesystem, isnt it?
<Sysi> yeah, directly in root
<martinphone> which means its gone (I didnt backup that...) but no worries... ill add as i need
<Sysi> that's best
<martinphone> ok Sy
<martinphone> Sysi,
<Sysi> Sy isn't bad pet name ;)
<niker> Hello
<niker> is anyone here?
<niker> Hello
<bazhang> hi niker
<niker> Hi
<bazhang> support issue niker ?
<niker> do you know where loppy is?
<bazhang> ...
<niker> hi oCean
<niker> Did everybody leve?
<martinphone> no, kharnov came in
<niker> Hello
<niker> i was here yesterday
<martinphone> i see
<kharnov> Hi, I'm having an issue. I'm on the 12.04 beta, and sometimes when I try to log in, it just hangs. If I keep restarting, eventually it loads, but it's really annoying.
<Pici> kharnov : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<niker> i remember you Pici you where here yesterday too
<martinphone> ?? this is the xubuntu channel, how is he going to find help in ubuntu?
<niker> i dont know
<hobgoblin> martinphone: that is the dev channel
<niker> is anybody here?
<bazhang> niker, yes
<bazhang> !ask | niker
<ubottu> niker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<niker> Good
<bazhang> whats your support issue niker
<niker> nothing is wrong
<bazhang> ?
<convidado> hi people I am fan of xubuntu but the canonical says it will give financial support which the future of xubuntu?
<babble> convidado: IMO the financial backing of Canonical isn't hugely important.
<niker> i just wanted to chit chat bazhang
<babble> convidado: they never had huge numbers of people working on Kubuntu, and in the end, it was one developer, and Kubuntu got along (and gets along) just fine as a (largely, before, and now entirely-) community supported distro
<niker> Well Xubuntu is good for old coumperers
<babble> (and hosting launchpad and the rest of the infrastructure that makes working on the community supported derivatives easier isn't really *not* supporting them)
<niker> have you ever used VLC media player?
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> whats the issue
<niker> nothing
<bazhang> ?
<bazhang> niker, you realize this is the *support* channel
<convidado> thanks babble, i hope hope xubuntu win more members and stay alive
<babble> convidado: I don't want to run afoul of channel etiquette, which I'm already doing, so this may be better in #xubuntu-offtopic
<martinphone> what is the package I need to listen to mp3 files? badsomething?
<martinphone> 55
<bazhang> martinphone, the gstreamer packages you mean? xubuntu-restricted-extras takes care of that
<martinphone> bazhang, ok, ill try that
<martinphone> is there going to be any in between release between beta2 and final release of 12.04?
 * mneptok stares at babble 
<mneptok> babble: your /whois info prompts a "LTNS!" ... like ... almost a decade
<martinphone> when trying to play a mp3 file with parole I get: You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<bazhang> martinphone, check the schedule in #ubuntu+1
<martinphone> what other packages, besides xubuntu restricted extras do I need?
<bazhang> none
<martinphone> then whats wrong?
<mneptok> martinphone: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> restart it?
<bazhang> ie parole
<mneptok> martinphone: has Parole been running while you installed the -extras package?
<martinphone> yes, sorry, I though I closed it when I closed the warning window
<martinphone> it works
<martinphone> does any 12.04 user get crash reports related to blueman applet?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 issues as I've said martinphone
<martinphone> sorry
<martinphone> in a clean install, is it recommendable to copy the hidden file .libreoffice into my home folder?
<martinphone> and by extension, every other hidden file
<martinphone> not file, folder
<babble> hrm.
<xubuntu419> Ciao
<martinphone> I cannot safely remove a HDD because, apparently, something is writting to it... what? I dont know, any ideas?
<martinphone> am I destabilizing my machine for copying hidden folders from a 32bit architecture into a 64 bit one?
<martinphone> hidden directories for firefox, thunderbird and radiotray
<Peter2223> Hey everybody. My computer freezes when installing Xubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<OldManShoes> What step does it freeze at?
<Peter2223> thanks. It basically just stops doing anything after I put in the wireless details and it connects to the wireless network
<Peter2223> I have tried the normal install and it did the same.  Now I am trying the alternate install
<Peter2223> I assume it was supposed to connect to a server now to download data?
<babble> have you tried not connecting to your wifi network at install, just to see if the install will complete?
<babble> grabbing updates at install is handy, but not absolutely required.
<OldManShoes> ^ was typing it out, but classmate distratcted me
<babble> that or can you temporarily disable whichever encryption scheme your router is using if you *do* want to get updates at install?
<Peter2223> thanks guys
<Peter2223> I'll try it again
<Peter2223> thanks very much for your help, I seem to be getting further. I pressed esc when asked for the network data
<noname120> Hi guys
<noname120> I installed the wlan's drier of my wireless chip
<noname120> And I don't know where is the tool to scan for available wireless networks
<noname120> Can you indicate me ?
<noname120> Savory
<noname120> * Daviey
<grifo74> how i share a folder?
<martinphone> a hdd I have mounts automatically. Problem: I can unmount it, but I cannot safely remove it
<martinphone> the usb I have works fine
<martinphone> mounts automatically and unmounts when I click the icon in file manager
<martinphone> only way I can safely remove it is from nautilus
<martinphone> this is in 12.04 beta2, am I wasting my time here?
<grifo74> how i share a folder?
<babble-> grifo74: do you need to set up a share with a Windows PC (or another Linux PC) with Samba?
<grifo74> another linux pc
<grifo74> with samba
<babble> grifo74: smb (Samba) sharing is easy, and will work just fine in Linux, unless you want NFS or something else.
<babble> ah, good :)
<babble> in your terminal, do:
<babble> sudo apt-get install samba
<martinphone> babble, a hdd I have mounts automatically. Problem: I can unmount it, but I cannot safely remove it. Only way I can do it is with nautilus
<babble> grifo74: Let me know when you have samba installed, and we'll set up a share.
<grifo74> ok in one minute is instaled
<STC> i love this distro!! running xubuntu on p4 2.66, 512mb ddr ram, radeon 9550, xp was soooo sluggish, running through wubi, aint the smoothest, but is sooo mcuh better :)
<babble> grifo74: no worries - let me know when you're ready
<STC> where are the settings to increase performance? like disabling screen saver, animations, etc
<grifo74> instaled now
<babble> grifo74: in your terminal, do:
<babble> shares-admin & disown
<babble> that will open the shared folders panel and you can set up your samba share in there.
<babble> On Xubuntu, I make a launcher for shares-admin and stick it in my System menu (we can walk you through that as well, if you'd like)
<grifo74> yes i want
<babble> go ahead and set up your samba share the way you want it first, and let me know when that's done, and we'll do a launcher in your menu next.
<babble> STC: Screensaver is in Apps (Mouse) Menu > Settings > Settings Manager : Screensaver
<babble> (if you're logged into the Xfce session and not the Xubuntu session, the menu layout will be slightly different)
<STC> cool found it thanks!
<babble> brb
<noname120> How can I scan for wireless access points ?
<babble> noname120: in Xubuntu, the Network indicator will scan for available wifi access points.
<babble> if you don't have it, add the Indicator plugin to one of your panels.
<noname120> I don't have it
<babble> do you have a top panel?
<noname120> But when I open it myself, I just can add manually an access point
<noname120> And I don't know how to connect
<babble> Network Connections and the Network indicator are two different things.
<noname120> Is it the same as in ubuntu ?
<babble> Do you have a top panel?
<babble> what I'm suggesting will be similar to Ubuntu, yes.
<noname120> ok and yes, I'vve a top panel
<babble> Right click on your top panel, and choose: Panel > Add New Items
<STC> installing chromium now :)
<STC> firefox eating all mah ram!!
<babble> in the Add New Items dialog, find and add the Indicator plugin
<babble> Ubuntu app indicators (like the Network indicator) will run in there.
<noname120> ok
<noname120> Thanks
<babble> np :)
<noname120> btw xubuntu is nice: I've it on an external HDD 'cause my laptop has a HDD that has issues (bad sectors)
<babble> I *really* like Xubuntu :)
<STC> me too
<STC> only been using it for 1 hour lol
<noname120> I chose that than archlinux 'cause it's 100% compatible with ubuntu packets
<babble> grifo74: everything working?
<noname120> ThenI'll leave see you
<STC> can xubuntu performance be increased with page filing through a usb stick like in windos?
<babble> if you mean a customized swap setup, you can do swap on a different device, if you want, but you're not likely to see a huge performance gain vs. swap on your regular HD
<STC> cool
<STC> its all good im happy with this performance
<babble> if windows is doing some other sort of application caching, I'd need to look at a whitepaper or something that explains what it's doing in more depth
<STC> MUCH better than xp, and im using wubi installation so im sure a full installation would be wayy faster
<babble> wubi is a good deal slower than installing and using Ubuntu directly
<babble> so don't judge Xubuntu's actual performance from a wubi install
<STC> yeh
<babble> wubi is really more of a 'get your feet wet with Ubuntu' thing
<STC> yeh
<STC> im scared to do a partiion cuz last time i tried to delete it and got the grub error, and i tried to repair bootmgr through windows 7 disk, and it didnt do it
<STC> so had to format and loose everything :(
<babble> I'm afraid I'm not much help with a Windows dual-boot setup. I don't use Windows as my daily-use OS
<STC> nice
<STC> you guys hang out here often?
<babble> STC: I don't want to run afoul of the channel deities, so this may be something better moved to #xubuntu-offtopic if you're just looking for chat
<STC> cool
<STC> whats a good dock for xubuntu thats light on ram?
<babble> STC: you can run any number of additional docks, but will the default panel do enough for you?
<STC> is there a default dock? all i got is the bar with the little mouse
<STC> on top left
<babble> mouse down to the bottom of your screen
<STC> oh nice
<grifo74> sorry babble i'm finish to install xubuntu on my machine
<babble> there's a launcher dock on the bottom that's set to autohide by default
<grifo74> i need to format
<babble> grifo74: ah, I apologize, I didn't realize you were installing xubuntu itself.
<babble> grifo74: No worries - let me know when you're ready
<grifo74> ok
<babble> STC: If you want the bottom launcher panel to behave more like a dock, I have my lauchers in that panel set to open through a wmctrl script so that they don't launch new instances
<babble> STC: (and my menu launchers behave normally, so can do either behavior, if I want)
<STC> cool, i like it the way it is, just turned off the autohide option to make it easier
<babble> whatever works.
<babble> I have mine side-mounted, ala Unity, since that's one of the Unity things I like on a 16:9 screen
<STC> do yall use thunderbirds email system? or just go to your webmail site?
<babble> I use Thunderbird
<STC> nice
<STC> any option for thunderbird to only load recent mail like gmail app for android? its loading 787 emails now.. -.-
<babble> There may be a thunderbird plugin that does something similar.
<STC> oh i see
<STC> synchronise most recent
<babble> there you go
<babble> hehe
<babble> I always forget the synchronize options
<martinphone> how do I install UMPlayer in xubuntu?
<martinphone> how do I uninstall all packages that were installed when I installed an app?
<hobgoblin> are there some left after removing one?
<martinphone> when I clicked to install gnome player, it plus 25 packages were installed. If I mark gnome player for uninstall, only it witll be deleted
<hobgoblin> aah - look in synaptic - look for packages for autoremove
<martinphone> aa, yes...
<STC> chromium gives me lots of problems with youtube, so does firefox, i hear you can get html5 for chromium which is better?
<martinphone> STC, https://www.youtube.com/html5
<babble> I can't say for certain, but I suspect it may be a wubi issue.
<STC> oh
<babble> if you want HTML5 <video> tag support, that's in current firefox, chrome or chromium (firefox supports different codecs for <video> than the chrome browsers; FF doesn't do h.264, while chrome does and chromium may -- I'm not certain about the latter)
<STC> looks like i am already in the html5 trial
<STC> maybe thats why playback issues
<babble> like I said, stuttery performance in wubi are likely a wubi-specific issue.
<STC> yeah true
<babble> would it be worth trying Xubuntu in a VM instead?
<babble> I get decent performance in Virtualbox for 32-bit installations I goof around with
<STC> yeah but this system only has 512mb ddr ram
<babble> ah, yes, you said.
<babble> well, that's not likely to be any easier.
<babble> Xubuntu will technically run in 512mb but you ideally want more to get anything useful done.
<well_laid_lawn> only if you use heavy apps like browsers alot
<STC> still MUCH faster than xp
<STC> lowering resolution helped alot too ^^
<STC> apps take a bit to start, but once they do they run pretty smoothly, so your right, its prolly a wubi thing
<babble> STC: dual boot! :) you'll be happier :)
<STC> yeh but this is my dads pc lol
<babble> (I understand why you're nervous, but you need a current backup anyway, so do it. hehe)
<STC> and i have ruined many of his pcs
<STC> because of my curiosity lol
<babble> back. up. your. systems.
<STC> i plan to delete this wubi before he comes home
<babble> heh :)
<STC> if he gets on pc tonight, and turns it on and sees please select xubuntu or xp, he will go nuts!
<STC> lol
<STC> if only there was a way to install ubuntu, but boot xp, and only boot into ubuntu manually
<STC> i mean xubuntu
<STC> like a way so he wouldnt even know xubuntu was iinstalled
<babble> You can, if you install inside a virtual machine.
<babble> That's what I was suggesting earlier.
<STC> yeah but rmemeber, 512 mb ddr ram
<babble> it's another way of doing a wubi-like installation.
<STC> isnt wubi faster than VM?
<babble> on your machine with that amount of RAM, and given that it's not your machine to mess with, really, wubi is likely your best option.
<STC> yeh
<well_laid_lawn> or have a xubuntu install on a usb stick
<babble> or, that, sure.
<STC> that i could do :)
<STC> good idea
<STC> would that be faster than wubi?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<STC> score
<babble> a live USB system with a decently sized casper filesystem to write on would work better than the wubi installation you're doing now
<STC> u talking about xubuntu usb demo version?
<babble> it depends on what you mean by 'demo'
<STC> like when u put in live cd
<STC> before u install
<STC> u can use it
<babble> ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu live images are working systems.
<STC> yeah but u cant save anything right? when u restart it all goes away
<babble> if you make your boot device on something writeable, like a USB drive, you can give yourself between 1-4gb of writeable filesystem (if you're making with the Ubuntu Startup Disk Creator) to save your work
<STC> oh cool
<well_laid_lawn> you can put the installation on the usb like it was a normal hdd
<jcfp> iirc it's possible to dualboot and hide the grub menu
<babble> jcfp: it's his dad's computer
<STC> how can i do this? put the iso on usb, then boot from usb, then install on usb?
<jcfp> short timeout, win as the default and most users would never notice
<babble> STC: do you still have the ISO image you downloaded?
<STC> yes i do
<babble> STC: use Startup Disk Creator to make a bootable USB thumbdrive
<STC> ok
<STC> babble then will i be able to tell it to install on the usb when i boot into xubuntu to install?
<babble> STC: If you're booted from that live USB drive, anything you install will install onto the writeable filesystem image on the USB system (instead of the PC's hard disk)
<STC> oh
<babble> STC: In that case, all it really cares about as far as the PC is concerned is the CPU, display and input devices - it doesn't have to touch the PC's disk at all
<STC> cool
<STC> is this a new feature? i think i tried doing this in ubuntu before and it didnt work
<STC> but that was ubuntu, not xubuntu
<babble> It's not especially new.
<babble> I can't remember when it first appeared, but it's been around for a while.
<STC> cool
<STC> usb xubuntu should be faster than dual boot right? since this is a PC with old HDD
<babble> it will be roughly as fast as dual booting. (the internal drive would be a little faster than a USB drive, but with that amount of RAM in your dad's system, it's probably six of one, half a dozen of the other)
<STC> cool
<babble> It *should* be faster than the WUBI install you're using now, since it doesn't need to cram an entire working environment into the application-available RAM under XP
<babble> it will also have the advantage of being portable :)
<STC> hehe
<babble> (I do this on a 60gb portable hard drive, with my current system imaged to that drive every couple of weeks)
<STC> cool
<STC> what app u use to image ur current system to the harddrive?
<babble> comes in handy for repairing my brother's PC he never does anything to take any care of
<babble> I'm using relinux which is doing essentially the same thing the Ubuntu packagers do when they make a live system ISO
<STC> cool
<STC> ur bro use linux too?
<babble> I'm just not worried about fitting everything onto a CD-sized image
<babble> no, he's a windows person
<STC> cool
<babble> ooh. 12.04's available as a distribution upgrade in Update Manager.
<tdlam> hi folks
<loppy> Hello????????
<martinphone> how do I install google earth on xubuntu? https://www.google.com/earth/download/ge/agree.html ?
<Unit193> Hit agree for your arch type.
<martinphone> thx
<loppy> Unit193 are you on the offtopic? or martinphone?
<martinphone> apparently I need ia32-libs to use google earth 64bits. ia32 makes reference to 32bit libraries, doesnt it?
<Unit193> The installer should install what it needs.
<martinphone> the deb file says it cannot install ia32-libs, so I went to synaptic and clicked on it, only to find out that it, and the ton of libraries that are installed with it, have unresolvable dependencies: ia32-libs:
<martinphone>  Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch
<Unit193> You are on a 64 system? You could try the 32 package. :P
<Unit193> Or, have you reloaded the package list recently?
<martinphone> after the clean xubuntu reinstall, this is the first time I download the .deb precompiled packages
<martinphone> what if I donwload http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-11.10/ubuntu-universe-i386/ia32-libs-multiarch_20090808ubuntu26_i386.deb.html ?
<Unit193> Wouldn't recommend it.
<Unit193> Ah!
<Unit193> !earth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<martinphone> yes Unit193 I have seen that page already. If 64 bits cannot be installed ill go 32 bits....
<martinphone> i cannot use this 32bits on 64
<chilired> anyone using a nvidia 210 for audio over hdmi?
#xubuntu 2012-04-13
<BrianMasinick> Just stopping in to say "Hi" as I install Beta 2 of Xubuntu 12.04; have had great success with several previous versions.
<BrianMasinick> Looks as if the installation is almost over: the GRUB selections are being created using "update-grub".
<BrianMasinick> I hope this release uses the Debian firmware-b43-installer package instead of that old Broadcom STA driver for wireless firmware.
<Superbest> Hi, I'm using the xubuntu 11.10 alternate install cd for i386 from a usb drive and my install is failing on the "select and install software" step
<holstein> Superbest: i would confirm the ISO.. i would try formatting the stick..i would try the other image.. i would try a CD, or a different stick
<Superbest> I tried the first two
<FerchoLP> I'm not sure what "alternate" version is for. I've always used regular iso with Unetbootin both to install from usb and use the live version
<Superbest> third isn't an option, I need drive encryption
<holstein> Superbest: the alternates are challening to use with USB.. so maybe try a CD
<Superbest> I wish I had an empty cd close by
<Superbest> Apparently the following packages are causing problems: memtest86+, man-db, ubuntu-standard, ntfs-3g, ufw, irqbalance, openssh-client, popularity-contest, apparmor, ca-certificates, libcurl3-gnutls, apt-transport-https
<Superbest> ring any bells?
<holstein> Superbest: sure, if the image is bad
<holstein> or the stick
<Superbest> but the md5 is fine
<Superbest> and I tried unetbootin and lili
<Superbest> and both get the same thing
<holstein> cool... i would try a different stick..i always format before
<Superbest> i did format
<holstein> i literally just *never* use the alternate images anymore with USB
<FerchoLP> I'm running Xubuntu 11.10. I have /home in a separate partition. If I do a fresh install of Xubuntu 12.04, is it expected to work? I know simple programs like  .dropbox, .filezilla and that kind of stuff won't be a problem, but will I have problems with folders like .libreoffice, .gconf, .config/xfce4 ?
<holstein> shouldnt matter.. try it.. and try #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support FerchoLP
<FerchoLP> ok, thanks :)
<noname120> I get issues with wireless :
<noname120> I've a broadcom wifi chip with the driver installed
<noname120> I've the networking applet but this one only allow to connect to a wired connection: I can't see the wireless access points... How can I fix it ?
<Os_Maleus> noname120: try to reboot. if it won't work out, You need to find out what adapter is built in into Your machine.
<Os_Maleus> noname120: ... and google for solutions.
<noname120> I boot hundred times
<noname120> My wifi chip works great on backtrack
<noname120> I can't find any
<noname120> How can I check if my wifi chip is activated ?
<Os_Maleus> should work somehow with the information of lsmod
<Os_Maleus> but You need to say as well, which machine You are running, if You expect seriously helpful answers.
<SandJ> What is the provided / recommended text search utility for Xubuntu?   That is, I want to search a directory structure for any file containing "some text".  (I have tried Catfish with "Fulltext search" but it either fails to find anything or returns "Fatal error, search was aborted")
<noname120> I run xubuntu on my external harddrive: I've a broadcom wifi chip and i installed the driver with the software provided on xubuntu.
<noname120> Broadcom 43XX  IIRC
<Os_Maleus> broadcom is having trouble with the drivers for the adapter, which is managing the bluetooth and the wifi simultanously.
<Os_Maleus> noname120: http://pastebin.com/ZnPE0vpc
<Os_Maleus> noname120: that is how I have solved it. I need to leave now. sorry!
<noname120> thanks
<SandJ> I have worked out the answer to my own "best text search tool" question.  It is to install the gnome-search-tool package.
<xubuntu405> I am working on customizing xubuntu 11.10. I want to place two shortcut icons on the desktop. What directory is responsible for holding these files?
<xubuntu405> I have two xubuntus installed. One is a testing environment and the other is the customization one. In the testing environment I have made two shortcuts and now I need to place them in a proper directory in the customized installation environment. I don't know this directory.
<SandJ> Is it a file in directory ~/Desktop called whatever containing [Desktop Entry] and Name=Whatever Program v7
<SandJ> Or in your case, copy the contents of ~/Desktop from the testing environment to your customization environment.
<loppy> hello?
<SandJ> Hello.
<loppy> do you like grilled cheese?
<SandJ> Is that a Synaptic Package?
<loppy> no, it is a sandwitch
<SandJ> My Ubuntu netbook came with Cheese webcam software, if that helps.  But it did not have any "grill" function.
<SandJ> Sandwitch?  Is that the repository?
<loppy> ok my netbook came with a webcam but how can i get it to work in Xubuntu i can only get it to work with the windows7 that it came with
<loppy> SandJ?
<loppy> hello?
<loppy> volar mini?
<loppy> ben_says?
<SandJ> @loppy, does your netbook have a CD drive?  If not, do you have an external CD drive you can plug into it?
<loppy> no i dont have a cd drive
<SandJ> That's a shame, installing from CD is easiest.  Will it boot from a bootable USB memory stick?
<loppy> yes it can
<SandJ> Here are some non-CD drive options: http://www.jonlee.ca/installing-xubuntu-without-a-cd-drive-the-weekend-project-continued/
<SandJ> USB stick method: download the Xubuntu .ISO you want, then follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<loppy> ok thank you! i will try this out...
<SandJ> You're welcome.  Enjoy your Welsh Rarebit.  :-)
<loppy> it is working! thanks!
<STC> yo - babble  u there?
<babble> STC: mostly, yeah
<STC> cool, running xubuntu live on usb, seems smoother than wubi!
<babble> did you get a USB drive made with a writeable filesystem?
<babble> ah, told you it would :)
<STC> yeh this is perfect for me
<babble> it's not trying to shoehorn a complete Xubuntu environment into the application available RAM on that machine now.
<STC> yeh
<babble> WUBI is more-or-less akin to running in a VM
<STC> oh wow
<babble> The other thing you can do is get a small portable drive and do a Xubuntu installation on that
<STC> would that be faster than usb? most portable drives are usb right?
<babble> well, it depends on the portable hd of course, but nearly any would be generally faster than a flash drive.
<STC> eek
<babble> just as a rough example: I have SanDisk cruzer flash drives I use as installation media instead of CD/DVD media - a clean, nuke the system partition and reinstall from those is ~20-30 mins
<STC> getting bursts of lagg
<STC> like freezing
<STC> and this thing called debconf keeps popping up
<babble> I have my portable HD I image my system to, and that's a live system you can install from. Installing from THAT is ~5 mins
<babble> it's probably the flash drive you're using
<STC> nice
<STC> ah
<babble> and debconf is trying to configure something you've installed.
<STC> yeah this pendrive is from like 2006, data traveler 2gb
<STC> yeah i am installing chromium as we speak - just finished
<babble> you probably don't have much room left over for the casper writeable image. Don't install too much on it
<STC> everythings smoother now though
<STC> yeah
<babble> what you ideally want is a cheap ~50-100gb portable hd to do this on
<STC> gonna try to get wine and run jedi academy which is installed on my xp , gonna try to go through the xp filesystem and run the .exe
<Guest74131> hello
<STC> cool
<babble> I wouldn't, from that flash drive
<babble> it's probably going to be painfully slow
<babble> hiya Guest74131
<STC> this is just temporary tbh, i have a good gaming pc, but i had some issues and had to come back to live with parents
<STC> otherise first thing id do is get moar ram!! lol
<babble> hehe.
<babble> these days, ideally, you want 1gb or more to run Xubuntu comfortably
<STC> yeh
<STC> even xp i like 2gb for gaming
<STC> at least
<Sysi> XP :(
<STC> xubuntu! :)
<Guest74131> hey guys, someone may recommend me a distro for a AMD 1,6gh 256 RAM 80 hd , i have xubuntu now but my system don't work lightly with it, sorry for my bad english
<babble> Guest74131: for folks looking for lightweight, most folks seem to gravitate to Lubuntu, if you want a lightweight Ubuntu distro
<Guest74131> and support torrent download
<babble> any current desktop environment should support a torrent client, depending on which client you want; if you use Lubuntu/LXDE, you probably don't want to use a KDE torrent client, as it'll need plenty of KDE dependencies to run
<Guest74131> umm, linux is more hard for a novel that i suppose ...jejje
<babble> Guest74131: I'm sorry, I don't understand what you mean.
<Guest74131> i never work with linux
<Guest74131> and i have a old pc
<babble> Guest74131: by, 'hard for a novel' do you mean you need an office suite?
<Guest74131> that i want to use for download, navigate, etc
<Sysi> linux won't make that machine new, it will be slow anyway
<babble> Guest74131: if you want to stay with Ubuntu, but you want something lighter-weight than Xubuntu, try Lubuntu. But, yes, it won't magically be dramatically faster.
<Sysi> but lubuntu should have everything for basic usage by default
<Guest74131> and i think in linux cause is more ligth than windows
<Guest74131> i try lubuntu, so
<Guest74131> i try vector linux and is more ligth, but so much difficult for a novel , this is that i mean before
<Sysi> also, if there's ubuntu channel using your native language, they should know about lubuntu and xubuntu too
<Guest74131> xubuntu is more easy because is more similar to windows
<babble> Guest74131: I'm still not sure what you mean, but if you want a decent, all-around word processor, and you need an alternative to LibreOffice, you may have a look at Abiword
<Guest74131> jejeje
<Guest74131> i don't know how i enter in my native chat XD
<Guest74131> but you all are more kindly
<SandJ> @Guest74131, that 256 MB RAM is very low.  It will be very slow.
<Sysi> babble: I guess hea means "newbie" with "novel"
<Sysi> !sp
<Sysi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<babble> Sysi: I'd thought of that, too, but I'm taking a bit of a shot in the dark.
<Guest74131> ow yes, newbie, i sorry XD i am spanish
<Guest74131> gracias ubottu
<Guest74131> thaks for all!
<grifo74> hello how i see my shared folders in thunar
<Sysi> find them with gigolo
<grifo74> how__
<STC> i lovesss xubuntu - makes my slow pc zoom zoom
<grifo74> in past i use pclinuxos xfce and in thunar exist a icon to see network
<babble> grifo74: if you're in a current version of thunar, you can also get a network browser in Thunar, if you like.
<babble> grifo74: Do Ctrl-L and do:
<babble> network:///
<grifo74> network:/// after ctrl L notihing apen
<babble> grifo74: do you have gvfs-backends installed?
<grifo74> no
<grifo74> thnaks i go install
<babble> grifo74: in your terminal, do:
<babble> sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<grifo74> work perfectly
<STC> silly question, but how do i change the time? its wrong and cant find any setting to change it
<babble> in Gnome Control Center, see Date & Time
<babble> You can also open the launcher for it directly in /usr/share/applications
<STC> cool thanks
<babble> sigh
<babble> it looks like lag is going to stalk me all day
<STC> aw
<STC> hey i notice i cant trash any files, just SHIFT + DEL perma delete
<babble> you're using the live user
<babble> to trash anything in the usual way, you need to install on something and log into a user account
<STC> thats the one i am suposed to do right?
<STC> ah
<babble> the system you're logged into isn't intended to be a permanent system
<STC> i see
<STC> with my 1.2gb filesystem lol
<babble> hehe.
<babble> like I said, if you want to *keep* a portable system, you'll want something roomy enough you can install on and have a regular home directory, etc.
<STC> yeh
<nikihr> Hey is it possible to remove the ugly "handle" on windows in the bottom right corner?
<babble> nikihr: with a different xfwm/gtk theme, probably
<babble> I use a frameless window theme, but some apps (thunar, a couple of others) will still draw a resize thumb
<babble> but with an unobtrusive gtk theme, it's not much to notice.
<babble> nikihr: see: http://ubuntuone.com/1rR0TaOSzqs9ypUeF9JrP5
<nikihr> babble: http://imgur.com/23ygC
<babble> nikihr: for terminal, without grabbing the source yourself, I don't think there
<babble> there's an easy way to get rid of the thumb.
<babble> for everything else, experiment with a different gtk theme you may like better
<nikihr> its only for xubuntu users
<nikihr> i had fedora with same xfce version and this problem wasnt there
<babble> I don't regularly use other distros, so I can't help you troubleshoot differences between Fedora and Ubuntu.
<babble> some folks on sites like Deviantart claim that Ubuntu and Debian packagers regularly make changes to their gtk packages that make theming for them do unexpected things, so if that's true, it may be because of that
<nikihr> :(
<nikihr> annoying :P
<babble> if you prefer fedora, why not just stick with Xfce in Fedora?
<nikihr> i never said i prefered fedora
<nikihr> :P
<nikihr> i want ubuntu
<babble> if you're bound and determined to look for issues, you'll find them.
<babble> in any case, if it's true that it's coming from either Ububtu or Debian upstream, it may be something to take up in appropriate channels with folks who can do something to suit your taste.
<holstein> nikihr: you might see a way to login to an XFCE session instead of xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> you dont have to use xubuntu to get xfce in ubuntu
<nikihr> i can try that :)
<nikihr> still the same :(
<holstein> nikihr: i didnt mean to suggest that would be an  easy fix for whatever youf issue is
<holstein> im suggesting that might be a more "default" place to start
<holstein> if you are concerned about the ubuntu repackaged versions of XFCE
<babble> it may be a specific design decision that Ubuntu packagers have made, to try and draw a resize thumb as a user experience issue.
<babble> I can't say for certain that claims made on Deviant, say, are true; just that I can see UX argument for it, if it is true.
<holstein> well, deviant doesnt make an operating system, and that is fact
<babble> holstein: oh, I know. I'm thinking specifically of claims that get made like the comment thread here: http://lassekongo83.deviantart.com/journal/Confussling-292596160#comments
<babble> I'm not saying that Deviant commenters are right or wrong on the issue, necessarily
<holstein> yeah, im just presenting the idea that they *could* be wrong
<babble> I *am* saying that if it's true that either Ubuntu or Debian packagers have made specific changes to their gtk packages, I can see a user experience argument for trying to draw a resize thumb even if a given theme says not to
<holstein> most folks really appreciate and take advantage of the ubuntu packaging that seems to make things easier... unless it doesnt.. then you probably need to explore other avenues
<grifo74> hi people one software to make folder backups like fwbackup
<babble> grifo74: I do /home backups with rsync.
<babble> I'll post my backup script and walk you through what it's doing, if you want
<grifo74> ok give me the script
<babble> here's the core script:
<babble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/928384/
<babble> that reads from an exclusions file, which I'll also post.
<babble> Exclusions:
<babble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/928387/
<babble> the exclusions file tells rsync not to try and copy from any of my usual network mounts
<babble> the core command is this line:
<babble> rsync -av --delete --progress --exclude-from /home/wardc/Documents/scripts/rsync-exclusions.txt /home/wardc /home/wardc/Locations/rsync-backup/wardc-backup
<babble> that backs up the contents of /home/wardc to a folder on a mounted drive
<babble> will that work for what you need?
<grifo74> very interesting i go try
<babble> you'll need to modify it for your home folder, of course, and your backup location.
<babble> we'll go over the rsync options, if you like.
<babble> (or if you're backing up something other than /home, modify it for your source and your target folders, of course)
<grifo74> thanks it's all i need
<babble> :)
<lJ6il> Hello there, I'm trying to activate line-in input in Xubuntu
<lJ6il> But i can't... Alsamixer doesn't know a line-in input and amixer either
<babble> that should be doable in JACK
<babble> give me a minute to dig around a bit
<babble> what's your audio recording app?
<lJ6il> i tried a few
<lJ6il> audacity, audio-recorder...
<babble> Audacity is JACK aware (and probably several others)
<babble> you should be able to set up line-in routing from your card's line-in input in JACK
<babble> QJackCtl is a GUI frontend for JACK
<lJ6il> ok so i install qjackctl ?
<babble> and related JACK dependencies, yes.
<lJ6il> ok thanks for your help babble :)
<babble> np :)
<lJ6il> apt-get is asking me if i want to activate real time process blablabla (don't know how to translate it in english :D)
<lJ6il> real time process management, maybe ?
<babble> you likely don't need to worry about realtime process management, and you'll need a realtime enabled kernel if you end up wanting it
<babble> what's your computer?
<lJ6il> ok
<lJ6il> a small laptop
<lJ6il> eeepc
<babble> what processor speed?
<lJ6il> oh... mmm i know it's a core 2 duo and i use xubuntu 64 bits
<lJ6il> but the processor speed... :D
<babble> an intel core should be fine.
<babble> don't worry about realtime bits
<lJ6il> ok :)
<lJ6il> it's installed :)
<babble> if you get strange dropouts in your resulting recording, come back and we'll get you an rt kernel (but these aren't under active development anymore, as far as I know, so there's that)
<babble> open QJackCtl and look in Setup and in Input and you should be able to set your Line In jack as the input device
<babble> then start the Jack server (the green start button in QJackCtl
<babble> then, in Audacity, set JACK as your audio input and you're good to go
<lJ6il> ok thanks
<lJ6il> babble, as input, jack suggests me "by default", "hw:0", "plughw:0", "/dev/audio", and "/dev/dsp"
<lJ6il> what should i choose ?
<babble> look in the popout menu next to that
<babble> if it can figure out your card's line in jack, it should be in there.
<babble> the device names will be cryptic, but whatever it can identify for those devices will be in the pullout menu next to that
<babble> are you certain that your eeepc *has* a line-in jack, and not a std. line-level mic input?
<lJ6il> "hw:0 HDA Intel", and "hw:0,0 ALC269VB Analog"
<babble> analog input should be the microphone port
<lJ6il> actually, i don't know, maybe i'm on the wrong path
<lJ6il> I'm trying to record an external source
<babble> if you wanted a line-in jack specifically, you need a hardware port that's actually a line-in (i.e. not dependent on a volume level from the source)
<babble> line-in means something different from a microphone port, typically
<lJ6il> i have an olympus digital voice recorder, and i'd like to recorder it
<babble> how are you patching output from the recorder into your eeepc?
<lJ6il> i already have an internal mic, but i connected my external source in the external microphone input of my computer
<lJ6il> male-male cable
<babble> in the input section in JACK, that should be the analog port it's identifying as hw:0,0
<lJ6il> don't know exactly how it's called, but it the same we use as headphone
<babble> (that mic input on the eeepc)
<lJ6il> ok
<babble> that's not really the same thing as a line-in jack, which means something specific
<babble> line-in and line-level are what audio geeks use to describe input ports.
<babble> line-in doesn't care about the volume level of the source, as long as there's a signal.
<babble> line-level *does* care about the volume level of the source, i.e. a microphone port
<lJ6il> Great ! It works ! :)
<babble> there you go
<babble> because that's very likely a line-level port, check your recorded audio for peaking
<lJ6il> ok :)
<babble> and reduce the volume on the olympus recorder if you're getting clipping
<lJ6il> ok. I will try that.
<lJ6il> Anyway, thank's for your help
<babble> without installing other stuff which I haven't sorted through yet, Jack will override Pulse when the Jack server is running
<lJ6il> see you soon babble :)
<babble> see you soon :)
<noname120> hi$
<noname120> Iget issues connecting to wireless net w
<noname120> network with my broadcom 43xx wifi card : I've xubuntu and I installed the driver, the network manager of xubuntu don't show the wireless connections
<noname120> I tried to install wicd but this can't find any network neither
<noname120> But with backtrack, a bunch of wireless network are found and I can connect on them
<noname120> How can I fix my xubuntu ?
<noname120> hope Sysi or oxic , maybe raevol or why not nikolam could answer
<raevol> noname120: this channel is pretty slow for support answers, since that is a driver/hardware issue, you may find better help in #ubuntu
<jola> hi. after a BSOD I can't boot windows anymore. grub says "error: no such device: B248C33048C2F261. error: no such disk". the BSOD said: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL [...] NDIS.SYS [...], and when it occured I hadn't been starting any programs for quite a while, I was just writing an email in firefox when it suddenly happened. I'm dual booting windows xp and xubuntu. I'm on xubuntu now, the windows partition doesn't appear in Thunar (
<jola> the file manager) either. but "fdisk -l" shows the partition (also marked as bootable). I want to use xubuntu to check for what's causing the issue but I don't know what it could be or what to test for and how. some driver screwed with the partition
<noname120> raevol : thanks I'll go on #ubuntu then
<Os_Maleus> hi noname120!
<Os_Maleus> noname120: did You try my proposal?
<Os_Maleus> noname120: You need to put some three drivers to the blacklist.
<Os_Maleus> noname120: like I told: the issue is about the wrong (or infinite) driver for the broadcom-adapter.
<noname120> hi Os_Maleus : great that you're here !
<noname120> 1) I didn't understand what I had to do
<noname120> 2) The paste has expired
<Os_Maleus> noname120: that one is built in in several machines. Dell has built it in into some of their machines and Lenovo in some of their Ideapads as well. (lucky I am, I have one of those Ideapads.)
<Os_Maleus> did You save that for Yourself?
<Os_Maleus> noname120: generate that file with the name and trace given in the first line.
<Os_Maleus> that one should do it actually.
<noname120> Os_Maleus : I didn't think you set an expire time so I haven't the backup
<noname120> Basically, I need to replace the file ? But how do i that ? I've no access of the file
<Os_Maleus> if it doesn't, You should restart once under Win, change the setting in the way that You switch on the WiFi, and the bluetooth off. then, the module should be recognized in the WiFi-on-setting and You should be able to use the WiFi - no matter which manager You are using.
<Os_Maleus> the Network manager has actually more features and more possibilities for putting settings.
<Os_Maleus> noname120: note: information is never for waste. ... and I didn't want to make everything available to the end of internet-time. ;-)
<noname120> I can't boot on windows : my HDD has bad sectors and I'm booting on my external hardrive where I installed xubuntu for that purpose
<Os_Maleus> You don't need to replace the file. You just need to add additional lines into that.
<noname120> ok
<Os_Maleus> okay, wait a sec! I will generate such paste again.
<noname120> thank
<noname120> s
<Os_Maleus> You came actually pretty much in last second. just wanted to leave. :-)
<noname120> ok
<noname120> great
<noname120> So I'm waiting and please stay a few seconds after for support :)
<noname120> Os_Maleus : how long will this need to create the paste ?
<Os_Maleus> noname120: are You newbe under Linux?
<noname120> kinda
<noname120> I nver touched to system files
<noname120> only few things like compiling ./configure etc
<noname120> I'm a programmer but I was lastly on windows
<noname120> (probably for that king of problems under linux)
<Os_Maleus> first, You have to backup that file from /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf to where ever You want to. open terminal and write there something like 'mkdir Templates/Systemconfiguration-Files/ ; cp /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf Templates/Systemconfiguration-Files/ '
<Os_Maleus> this will generate You a folder in Templates under Your user directory.
<Os_Maleus> You can change the name of the file to something like etc-usb_modeswitch.conf-ori ... then You know that this had been Your initial and original file.
<Os_Maleus> copy it under a different name (like etc-usb_modeswitch.conf-mut01) to overwork it.
<noname120> I got issues
<noname120> noname@NicePC:~/Documents$ mkdir Templates/Systemconfiguration-Files/ ; cp /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf Templates/Systemconfiguration-Files/  mkdir: cannot create directory `Templates/Systemconfiguration-Files/': No such file or directory cp: cannot create regular file `Templates/Systemconfiguration-Files/': No such file or directory noname@NicePC:~/Documents$
<Os_Maleus> and then You can copy that back to the system folder with 'sudo cp [source] [destiny]'
<noname120> I think that I'll install backtrack-linux on my computer instead: that will be much easier
<Os_Maleus> 'noname@NicePC:~/Documents$' tells me that You are located in Your directory, named Documents. You need to change into /home/noname by 'cd /home/noname' or 'cd ..'
<Os_Maleus> with blackubuntu, my machine is generating only a black display, even running under the trial-system. ;-)
<noname120> blackubuntu ? what's that ?
<Os_Maleus> http://pastebin.com/iNgfCcyf
<Os_Maleus> blackubuntu or blacktrack ... similar. both behave the same on my machine.
<noname120> it's backtrack , not blacktrack
<Os_Maleus> and until You don't know what You are doing, it doesn't matter which system You are using. ... ubuntu/xubuntu is more save in this sense.
<Os_Maleus> ;-)
<noname120> of course
<Os_Maleus> http://pastebin.com/iNgfCcyf
<noname120> but backtrack roks without any modifications
<Os_Maleus> save this paste as an additional file to be able to compare it with Your original!
<Os_Maleus> ... for later as well.
<Os_Maleus> noname120: to see if any relevant drivers are loaded, tipe: lsmod | grep 'b43 \| bcma \| wl'
<noname120> I give up
<Os_Maleus> If any of these are installed, remove them (as root)! ... 'sudo rmmod b43', or 'sudo rmmod bcma' or 'sudo rmmod wl'
<noname120> I'll reinstall my OS as backtrack : this will be easier this way
<noname120> But I keep this file in safe if I need this later thanks
<Os_Maleus> sure! with that You are mistiping something and can reinstall the whole thing again. ... wish You fun!
<Os_Maleus> *mistyping
<noname120> That's the most convenient way
<noname120> I don't wanna spend hours to make it work
<Os_Maleus> but I admit: I needed 5 months to figure out what the thing was about. ... with the help of SEVERAL friends from the IT.
<noname120> Backtrack will make it work in one second
<Os_Maleus> if it does, then it is an option, of course.
<noname120> I just find that Broadcom sucks: their driver should work correctly without modifications etc
<Os_Maleus> but with that Your OS is more exposed. Your system more worn-able.
<noname120> I would have done it if it were easy but unfortunaly is it a pin
<Os_Maleus> should I tell You something?
<noname120> "Your OS is more exposed. Your system more worn-able." <-- ??
<Os_Maleus> Backtrack is based on Debian. ;-)
<noname120> I know
<Os_Maleus> xubuntu is as well.
<Os_Maleus> ;-)
<noname120> But it bundled with many drivers
<noname120> i chose xubuntu 'cause it was supposed to run faster than ubuntu etc
<noname120> But it seems that KDE is fine too
<Os_Maleus> under backtrack, You have a root-profile existent. under xubuntu not.
<noname120> what does it change ?
<noname120> I've an idea: I install teamviewer and if you're nice then you control my computer to configure it yourself since I'm too new to linux's world
<noname120> Do you accept ?
<Os_Maleus> if somebody wants to hack Your pc (and You as a programmer should know about!?) then he just needs to hack Your root-password. under xubuntu, there is no root. thus, nothing to hack. ;)
<Os_Maleus> I can perhaps help You then better.
<Os_Maleus> but to configure it, You should work on that Yourself. ;-)
<Os_Maleus> but let's try it.
<martinphone> why cant I edit a file in etc/privoxy?
<martinphone> will it work if I use nautilus?
<Os_Maleus> martinphone: try it as sudo!
<xubuntu829> hi
<martinphone> Os_Maleus, how? I need to open an edito to edit the file
<Os_Maleus> terminal ... sudo gedit [file-path]
<babble> Os_Maleus: you likely want to use gksudo to start a root gedit session.
<Os_Maleus> you can always open files. just saving them won't work out, if You don't use it as sudo.
<Os_Maleus> babble: for me it worked out with simple sudo.
<babble> gksudo for gui apps.
<babble> Os_Maleus: It will work most of the time.
<babble> the problem is when it causes something unpredictable, because sudo doesn't know or care about your desktop environment
<Os_Maleus> okay. ... I konow that You, babble, have more experience. :-)
<babble> gksu and gksudo do
<Os_Maleus> okay. I see. thanks for explanation and the correction!
<noname> hi again
<Guest55346> damn "You failed to identify in time for the nickname noname
<Guest55346> * You are now known as Guest55346"
<babble> Guest55346: if you're noname, you can still log into nickserv and identify
<martinphone> sudo gedit /etc/privoxy/config does not work, have i written that correctly?
<martinphone> command not found
<knome> martinphone, gksudo mousepad /etc/privoxy/config
<martinphone> knome, the command didnt open an editor...
<knome> martinphone, it should open a password prompt, because editing that file needs root access
<martinphone> knome, not here
<knome> what "not here" ?
<martinphone> that it does nothing... no password prompt, no nothing
<martinphone> do I need any package?
<knome> shouldn't. are you running 12.04?
<martinphone> yes, beta2
<knome> ok, in that case, replace mousepad with leafpad
<martinphone> that worked knome
<martinphone> but why do I get five: #this directs ALL requests to the tor proxy
<martinphone> forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 .
<martinphone> #this forwards all requests to I2P domains to the local I2P
<martinphone> #proxy without dns requests
<martinphone> forward .i2p localhost:4444
<martinphone> #this forwards all requests to Freenet domains to the local Freenet node
<martinphone> #proxy without dns requests
<martinphone> forward ksk@ localhost:8888
<martinphone> forward ssk@ localhost:8888
<martinphone> forward chk@ localhost:8888
<martinphone> forward svk@ localhost:8888
<martinphone> sorry
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<martinphone> (leafpad:3745): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to set the permissions of `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: No such file or directory
<martinphone> sorry again
<martinphone> for the long string
<knome> ummh, just forget the warning
<diablillo> buenas
<knome> hullo
<n2diy> How do I termine which audio device my sys. is using?
#xubuntu 2012-04-14
<xubuntu920> hello
<k_sze> Weird
<xubuntu920> I've got a weird install issue on xubuntu
<xubuntu920> the last line under the detailed view is
<xubuntu920> Apr 13 20:33:54 ubuntu dbus[1235]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UPower'
<xubuntu920> and it's just hanging there
<xubuntu920> and has been for about 20 mins
<shlorky> *17 minutes
<shlorky> nvm!
<shlorky> i'm just impatient/mental
<MVanDruff> evening all is there a way to force uninstall an aplication
<Sysi> what fails to be removed?
<MVanDruff> i cant figure out how to remove stupid virtual box
<Sysi> installed with synaptic or software center?
<MVanDruff> dont remember so long ago
<Sysi> do you get error when trying to remove with either one?
<MVanDruff> it doesnt show up the source was dissabled when i updated to oneric
<MVanDruff> it shows in software center sources
<Guest3119> is anybody here?
<knome> !anybody
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Guest3119> heh
<Guest3119> sorry
<Guest3119> never used this thing before
<Guest3119> umm i have a problem
<Guest3119> after installing xubuntu there is no boot select
<Guest3119> !anybody
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MattiS___> Hello to all, I have faced a problem with Touchpad in Xubuntu 12.04. Anyone willing to help me with it? :)
<MattiS___> (Touchpad= integrated mouse in Acer One Happy netbook)
<chelz> MattiS___: what is the problem?
<MattiS___> My netbook "keeps freezing" suddenly, in middle of anything.. Its random freeze, lasts few seconds.
<MattiS___> And dmesg says something about lost bits or smthng
<MattiS___> (And reconnecting the mouse)
<chelz> MattiS___: you should put your dmesg output into a paste.ubuntu.com
<MattiS___> oh dear, don't know how.. And I just rebooted, when trying to solve it on my own..
<MattiS___> So my dmesg in console is empty for that problem..
<chelz> MattiS___: if you can replicate it you should paste it
<MattiS___> But maybe I keep fighting on my own, its quite fun, but my wife (whos netbook it is,) isn't very happy.. I was hoping that there is someone who have had same thing, and could help me "instantly". ;)
<MattiS___> I googled it, it has been a pain in the butt for some others too.. But if it keeps coming up, I try to get it safe. (And it will, I think)
<MattiS___> But thanks anyway for Ur time.
<ysf> hi
<ysf> hey :?
<arpad2> what is ifconfig command used for?
<Sysi> configuring networking without network manager
<Sysi> see "man ifconfig"
<Sysi> or you can just check your IP with it
<arpad2> I have some problem with networking
<arpad2> if you could give your opinion , please:)
<arpad2> during bittorrent downloads my internet connection breaks
<arpad2> when its working the ifconfig gives sth like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/929165/
<arpad2> when it breaks only the lo paraghraph appears on ifconfig
<arpad2> what might cause this?
<Sysi> too much connections, limit amount of peers in bittorent client's settings
<arpad2> ok
<arpad2> is it a hw malfuction then?
<Sysi> more like overload AFAIK
<Sysi> I don't know why that happens but it happens
<arpad2> thanks!
<Sysi> np
<loppy> ChanServ?
<loppy> hello?
<loppy> BEN_SAYS! SPEAK THIS MOMENT!!!!
<loppy> hi
<snaky90> Hi
<babble> hi snaky90
<snaky90> )
<snaky90> :)
<snaky90> Does anyone can help me?
<snaky90> I have little doubt
<babble> snaky90: it's usually easier if you ask a question about your actual problem instead of asking if you can ask
<snaky90> yes jejej
<snaky90> ok
<snaky90> On the desktop, pressing the right button
<snaky90> the options menu slow to appear
<snaky90> why?
<babble> in Xubuntu, right clicking on the desktop will (by default) cause a context menu, with the applications menu, to appear.
<babble> it's by design
<snaky90> yes
<snaky90> but this menu, has lag
<babble> xfdesktop is a bit slower to build that menu than similar contextual menus in other applications (this may be fixed by the eventual move to the thunar desktop plugin to manage the desktop instead of xfdesktop)
<Sysi> snaky90: what graphics card?
<snaky90> Ok
<snaky90> my graphics card it's an intel HD
<snaky90> I'm using Xubuntu on Asus EeePC 1011PX with Atom 570 dual core
<babble> snaky90: fwiw, xfdesktop feels a bit faster for me in 4.10 than 4.8
<snaky90> ok perfect
<snaky90> 4.10 will come out soon
<snaky90> thanks !
<babble> Preview 1 is avaialble to build now.
<snaky90> ok
<babble> http://blog.xfce.org/2012/04/xfce-4-10pre1-released/
<Sysi> babble: it still exists in 4.10, thunar still doesn't handle the desktop?
<babble> Sysi: it was supposed to be in the 4.10 release, but it looks like it's been delayed.
<babble> there's not a finished source package that's buildable for thunar-desktop-plugin from the git repo, still.
<snaky90> babble: I'll try the new version
<snaky90> babble: it's more or less stable?
<babble> snaky90: Preview 1 is easy to build, but if you haven't, before, I have i386 and amd64 packages for Ubuntu on my sourceforge, with a patch for xfdesktop
<SandJ> @loppy: how did you get on with your installation?
<babble> the preview 1 release accidentally draws a resize handle in the lower right of your desktop
<babble> snaky90: I've been on it for a couple of weeks? A day or so since the Pre1 code was posted.
<snaky90> I'm interested
<babble> http://sourceforge.net/projects/babble777.u/files/xfce-4.10-daily/
<babble> the pkgbuild packages are automated daily builds and aren't guaranteed to be stable. The 4.09.12 package is from the Preview 1 code, with the aforementioned patch for xfdesktop plus extras I can't live without
<baizon> babble: old
<baizon> babble: http://blog.xfce.org/2012/04/xfce-4-10pre2-released/
<babble> oooh, pre2!
<babble> cool beans ;)
<babble> lemme go build :)
<baizon> :)
<snaky90> thanks babble !
<babble> snaky90: if you'll give me 20 mins or so, I'll have a build from that preview 2 release.
<snaky90> Ok
<snaky90> I am very grateful babble
<loppy> can i see that babble likes a chicken
<babble> snaky90: it's making now.
<babble> do you need i386, or amd64?
<loppy> i386 apt get install thunar
<loppy> does ben_says say anythish?
<loppy> oops
<loppy> does ben_says ever speak here?
<snaky90> i386
<babble> give me a little to finish this build and make sure I didn't do anything dumb, then I'll run a 386 build.
<snaky90> it's recomended Xubuntu amd64 on netbook ?
<babble> snaky90: it depends on your processor.
<snaky90> Atom N570 Dual Core
<snaky90> 1GB RAM
<babble> if you have 32-bit Xubuntu installed, I'll have a 32-bit installer package for you
<snaky90> yes =)
<babble> I'm just building ON 64-bit so that's what I end up doing first
<snaky90> is curious, as the 64-bit OS consume more resources
<babble> I don't know offhand if your processor is 64-bit or not.
<snaky90> yes, it's 64 bits
<SandJ> @snaky90: If the 64-bit installer CD runs, it's a 64-bit processor.
<SandJ> The 64-bit Xubuntu will run with 1Gb RAM.
<snaky90> ok
<snaky90> I'll try in version 12.04
<SandJ> If you are worried about resources and performance, install both the 32-bit and 64-bit versions in 2 different partitions.  It's not like you have to pay Microsoft any money to install Xubuntu twice.   :D
<babble> on a netbook? hehe.
<SandJ> Yes, on a netbook.  Mine has Ubuntu 10.04 and Windows XP, and Xubuntu 11.10 as a test.
<snaky90> yes, I'm using Xubuntu on a netbook
<babble> *shrugs
<babble> with the amount of storage typically on netbooks, I wouldn't do a dual installation, but YMMV
<SandJ> Why not?  How many corporate databases are you going to install?
<snaky90> And I'm using 3.3 kernel version for reduce power consumption
<babble> SandJ: I don't care about that but I do care about carrying a media library with me, etc.
<babble> again, I'm not saying you shouldn't.
<babble> Just that I probably wouldn't
<SandJ> So?  Access the media library from either installation.
<babble> SandJ: again, I'm not telling you not to do whatever you please.
<Sysi> you can get pretty nice media library, windows and two xubuntu's in 160GB, not to mention 250 or more
<babble> oi.
<babble> once again, just because I probably wouldn't on a netbook doesn't mean anyone else should or shouldn't.
<babble> this isn't particularly difficult to parse.
<SandJ> Absolutely.  Which means you can have a stable implementation for using, and a more recent version for playing with and testing.
<Sysi> but about i686 and amd64, you won't ever notice any difference on probably any machine
<Sysi> unless you're gonna use 4GB RAM for a single app
<babble> snaky90: I'm packaging this now. Let me install it and make sure it works, then I'll run a 386 build for you.
<snaky90> OK
<snaky90> thanks ! thanks !
<Mormagus> hey guys, i have a problem with one SD memory card, t shows me I/O error when i'm trying to open it. Can't even make format
<Sysi> babble: you wouldn't be interested in maintaining xfce-daily PPA? :p
<Sysi> Mormagus: sounds broken
<snaky90> I'm using Xubuntu for studies and I like Xubuntu for daily use
<snaky90> t's great
<babble> Sysi: No. Launchpad is a pain to deal with
<Sysi> I get that
<babble> Sysi: I'm sure debian packaging practices have a perfectly justified rationale, and I'm sure that Launchpad's idiosyncrasies do too, but it just gives me a headache.
<snaky90> babble: xfce-4.10-build-scripts.tar.gz it's for make a build automaticaly ?
<babble> snaky90: yes, but it'll need tweaking for the 4.10 prev2 that baizon linked to
<Sysi> babble: it took me an hour to make openID account in launchpad, then I had to make another with right name
<babble> (they don't do version numbers in the git repo, and they're using autogen for everything from git, but configure for the core components in the prev1 or prev2 releases.
<babble> the scripts I have posed assume pulling from git
<snaky90> ok, that version it's for 4.10 pre1
<babble> I'm tweaking this package for posting, let me install it and make sure I didn't miss anything
<babble> then I'll do a build for you.
<snaky90> =)
<babble> okay, brb
<babble> ok. hmm.
<babble> I'm in preview 2, and indicator icons are still squished and fuzzy. heh.
<babble> and thunar-archive-plugin doesn't want to create archives, still. this doesn't look terribly different from yesterday's daily build.
<babble> eh, in any case, try either.
<snaky90> ok
<snaky90> mejor usar la pre1
<snaky90> I'll try pre1
<snaky90> thanks babble !
<snaky90> bye !!
<babble> lag?
<babble> sigh.
<babble> and snaky's gone? sigh.
<babble> the amd64 build is up, if anyone cares.
<martinphone> can I play streams with gmusicbrowser?
<Riba1122> Hello.
<Riba1122> What's the command to show the deskop (in xfce)? I'd like to bind it to super + D. (I know Ctrl + Alt + D does the same, but still).
<Sysi> see window manager settings -> keyboard
<Riba1122> I know that, but I don't know which command to use.
<Sysi> then you don't know that, but keyboard settings
<Riba1122> Uhh, sorry, I misread your post. That works, tnx.
<babble> Riba1122: in Window Manager : Keyboard, see Show Desktop
<i7c> is there any shortcut to move a window to another display (not desktop) in xfce?
<knome> nope, afaik
<i7c> what a pity. but thx.
<knome> !info wmctrl | i7c
<ubottu> i7c: wmctrl (source: wmctrl): control an EWMH/NetWM compatible X Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-6 (oneiric), package size 21 kB, installed size 88 kB
<knome> hmm, that wasn't very helpful. but check that package out, you'll be able to do that with a script that uses wmctrl
<knome> i think...
<i7c> thank You! i'll have a look :)
<knome> np, hope it helps
<martinphone> I have difficulties to expand the size of windows because the area reserved for expanding it is very small (the borders of the application where arrows appear)
<martinphone> how can I make larger borders?
<knome> martinphone, http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<mongy> alt+button2 for me.  compiz :)
<mongy> who is the person running the g+ xubuntu page anyhow?
<mongy> martinphone: http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Zukitwo-Colors+Xfwm+Themes?content=148624  has a nice theme with a little more grab
<knome> mongy, we have pleia2 in the admins :)
<yjacket> I just installed xubuntu 11.10 from a disk to a hdd , and when I boot from the hard drive, I'm not getting to the GUI- its stuck on the console/loading screen
<yjacket> I see "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth", then later it said " * Checking battery stats..." - is it just loading extremely slow?
<babble> are you stuck on a blue loading screen?
<yjacket> no, I got it to load into the GUI once (after hanging at console and restarting a few times), installed 250 mb of updates, restarted, and is hanging again
<babble> yjacket: can you get a text login prompt if you do ctrl-alt-f1?
<yjacket> babble: ill try that now...
<babble> don't keep rebooting it
<babble> we need to figure out why xfce isn't starting (it's likely loaded to the console, just xfce hasn't started for one reason or another.
<yjacket> nope, Ctrl-Alt-F1 did not work, and it said "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth", then "mountall: Plymouth command failed" three times, and "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth" again
<yjacket> babble: do you need to know the other stuff above that?
<babble> Plymouth is the loading screen you should see when it switches to a framebuffer screen (i.e. a graphics enabled session, not a text bootup)
<babble> Let's make sure you're doing exactly what I think:
<babble> hold down *all three keys* simultaneously.
<babble> hold down ctrl, then keep holding ctrl, and add alt. With both of those pressed, add f1.
<martinphone> is there any shortcut to safely remove plugged in HDD?
<martinphone> I do have to use nautilus to do so
<martinphone> file manager alone wont do it
<yjacket> babble: shit... wrong key board... it doesn't help that I have to switch between VGA and DVI inputs on my monitor... >_<
<babble> no worries.
<babble> do ctrl-alt-f1 and you should see a console login.
<babble> once we can get into the console, we can kill the gui session and try to restart it and see what it complains about
<yjacket> yeah, im at a login prompt... i was actually going to remove the monitors and just use it as a server later, so its fine if the GUI doesn't work,
<yjacket> ahh ok
<babble> log in with your user account
<babble> (the one you made with the installer)
<babble> once you get to a bash prompt ($) let me know.
<yjacket> yeah, i got in, but i saw a message before that... <something about my computer's name>"[drm:drm_crtc_helper_set_config] *ERROR* failed to set mode on [CRTC:6]"
<babble> let's not worry about that for now. at your prompt, do:
<babble> sudo service lightdm stop
<babble> (it sounds like it's not able to figure out your screen geometry when it's trying to start an x session, but we'll see what it says)
<yjacket> "Unknown instance""
<babble> okay, so lightdm isn't starting.
<babble> at the prompt, try:
<babble> startxfce4
<babble> it will give you an error, but we need to see what it's says
<yjacket> now a gui just popped up :/
<babble> okay, so it's a lightdm issue.
<babble> log out of that x session
<babble> when you're back at a console prompt, let me know.
<yjacket> alright, back to bash
<babble> let's try purging and reinstalling lightdm, and it should set lightdm back up with a fresh config. do:
<babble> sudo apt-get purge lightdm && sudo apt-get install lightdm
<yjacket> I only have 1 wifi usb dongle; I'll just try install on another hdd, i've had issues with this one, but I assumed it was window's fault...
<yjacket> thanks for helping babble :)
<babble> yjacket: are you thinking that's related to being unable to boot to the lightdm greeter? (Likely not)
<babble> yjacket: no worries :)
<babble> when lightdm finishes installing let me know
<babble> brb
<yjacket> i guess i'll try installing it, ill reconnect asap
<yjacket_> alright, back babble, what should i try next?
<yjacket_> I reinstalled lightdm
<yjacket_> oh shoot, yjacket is still here...
<babble> back
<babble> sorry about that
<babble> now let's try starting lightdm again. do:
<babble> sudo service lightdm start
<yjacket> I know have a very primitive looking gui up, with a wonderful solid pink bg xD
<babble> that's certainly unusual.
<babble> can you at least log in through the lightdm login greeter?
<yjacket> yeah, i can login, but only XFCE session is listed as a login option
<babble> it sounds like you have either a partial installation or a partially configured installation.
<yjacket> I really do think this hdd has some issues...
<babble> did you see any error messages about dpkg not able to finish something during the install?
<GridCube> yjacket, you have broken video drivers
<babble> GridCube: would that have anything to do with a missing Xubuntu session in LightDM?
<yjacket> well, it doesn't matter, I want a gui so I can setup ssh and just configure it to do some server things from my main desktop
<GridCube> it might
<GridCube> yjacket, you could install gdm
<babble> GridCube: Can you show me something I can read? I don't understand what the Xubuntu session setup would need for his particular video drivers that the Xfce session doesn't.
<GridCube> sudo apt-get purge lightdm && sudo apt-get install gdm
<GridCube> oh, if the dm is broken video drivers could not be involved
<babble> that's what I was saying.
<babble> if he's got an Xfce session, but not a Xubutu session, that sounds like an interrupted dpkg config, not necessarily broken video drivers.
<babble> video drivers could ALSO be broken, but that's likely because dpkg is partially unconfigured systemwide.
<brianmwaters> trying xubuntu; there is some functionality missing in 12.04 beta that is present in debian wheezy; was wondering if anyone had any insight on that.
<brianmwaters> for one thing, (and i have seen this in other ubuntus too), when you get rid of pulseaudio, xfce4-volumed stops working. (both w/ or w/o gstreamer0.10-alsa installed; it's a requirement for that functionality in wheezy.) any ideas on how the wheezy and ubuntu packages for xfce4-volumed differ, and what would be required to restore that functionality?
<brianmwaters> the other problem has to do w/ the parole system tray icon; but volume control is more important for me
<babble> brianmwaters: I have a pair of launchers in one of my panels that kills the volume daemon, switches my xfconf setup and starts it again. You can do the same thing, if you just have the one card, for those instances when pulse hangs and you want to kill it
<babble> (I'm switching the active card property for a headset, but it may work around your pulse/volumed issue even if you just keep it set to the same card as your output)
<brianmwaters> okay i'll take a look in the settings editor; thanks
<babble> brian: 1 min.
<GridCube> Pulseaudio has a gazillion more configurations than alsa, thats why it was decided to be the default for 12.04
<GridCube> but i guess you can add a new volume control for alsa
<GridCube> if you dont have the panel item you might have to install it with the xfce-goodies
<babble> brianmwaters: Here's the xfconf-query script I'm using:
<babble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/930230/
<brianmwaters> hm that will probably work as i have an hda card
<brianmwaters> GridCube: that's one of the reasons i don't like it : )
<yjacket> I wanted to quickly scan my hdd to see if there any issues, but i didn't see anything in the app menus about disk utility or scan...
<GridCube> brianmwaters, but people usually comes here asking how to control to wich output a program can go, usually with hdmi
<GridCube> pavucontrol is the answer to it
<brianmwaters> yeah, i don't do anything that complicated
<brianmwaters> i generally like to have the simplest system that will do the things i do
<brianmwaters> plus pulseaudio always fixes my laptop's built-in subwoofer to 100%
<brianmwaters> thanks babble, all i actually had to do was install xfce4-mixer and run it, and it set those settings automatically
<brianmwaters> it actually didn't set active-card, but it seems to work nonetheless
<brianmwaters> wow that is a major, long-standing ubuntu gripe of mine, all gone!
<brianmwaters> the only other problem i've found is that the parole system tray icon doesn't show up, and as a result, parole shuts down when i hit the x button
<GridCube> brianmwaters, ain't there a config option to "show icon in the tray area"?
<brianmwaters> GridCube: the weird thing is, for all four of the default parole plugins, the "properties" tab is greyed out, and i know from wheezy that at least a few of them do have properties dialogs
<GridCube> thats weird
<brianmwaters> but actually, in this case, there is no systray icon at all
<brianmwaters> yeah it is werid
<brianmwaters> s/werid/weird
<GridCube> let me check
<martinphone> in a plurality of folders (file manager) I need to get rid of all files that start with member_. For that I have used catfish, that has listed all those files, but I dont know how to get rid of them
<brianmwaters> martinphone: i could tell you how to do it w/ the shell
<GridCube> martinphone, just use the select
<GridCube> martinphone, press ctrl-s in thunar
<GridCube> oh, you mean you need to do that to many folders
<martinphone> is thunar = file manager
<GridCube> you should use a script like brianmwaters suggests
<brianmwaters> martinphone: yes, thunar is the file manager in xubuntu
<GridCube> yes martinphone what brianmwaters said
<brianmwaters> martinphone: let me whip one up, you should test it first thouh, i always test my one-liners before i run them on real data
<GridCube> mmm i don't seem to have a working vm with 12.04 on it
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> sorry brianmwaters
<brianmwaters> GridCube: okay thanks for the help
<GridCube> if you wait a few hours ill install today's ISO
<GridCube> :P
<brianmwaters> martinphone: is there any pattern to the names of the folders you have to work on?
<brianmwaters> GridCube: don't sweat it, maybe i'll bring it up again a few months after 12.04 comes out
<martinphone> brianmwaters, no
<brianmwaters> how many folders are there
<GridCube> brianmwaters, if you find it as a bug please report it
<brianmwaters> GridCube: okay, good idea, since we're in beta
<babble> brianmwaters: strange; I have the tray icon for parole enabled, but I'm also not getting a tray icon for it.
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> BUG
<brianmwaters> babble: ding ding! i guess we found a bug
<babble> brianmwaters: but I'm in a dev build of xfce, and you're in 12.04, so take your pick. hehe. :)
<GridCube> ITS A BUG
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> >ubuntubug parole
<martinphone> 18 folders
<babble> probably, but given that you're in the Precise beta, and I'm in the Xfce 4.10 beta, well.
<brianmwaters> babble: are you also getting the preferences buttons greyed out?
<babble> No, I can open Preferences.
<brianmwaters> martinphone: okay, i'm just going to give you a one-liner to run in each folder then
<GridCube> martinphone, you need a script for that, i imagine one with find and rm
<babble> If you want a tray icon for it, alltray should work.
<babble> install alltray if you don't have it, then launch it through alltray and it will launch minimized in the notification area.
<babble> i.e. alltray parole & disown
<babble> or alltray parole in a launcher
<brianmwaters> babble: what dev version of xfce are you on? 'cause 4.10 is in beta now, but that's totally different than 4.8, which is in 12.04
<babble> I'm running a daily build of 4.10 from Xfce's git repo
<brianmwaters> babble: never heard of alltray, but that sounds like an excellent program
<jola> which *randr program do I need to install so that urandr works?
<babble> alltray is keen :)
<jola> currently it has no effect
<GridCube> something like >> find /home/USER -name '!*' -exec rm {} \;
<babble> it launches just about anything minimized to the notification area.
<jola> (xrandr can't be installed)
<GridCube> or maybe not
<brianmwaters> babble: interesting.
<jola> there are grandr, rand, and arandr
<GridCube> jola, urandr, arandr, grandr are all frontends of xrandr
<babble> install it and try it - it should be a workaround for Parole for you in the meantime.
<babble> sudo apt-get install alltray
<babble> then:
<jola> GridCube, yes, but the frontend alone has no effect
<babble> alltray <appname> in a launcher
<GridCube> i dont understand jandrusk
<jola> GridCube, and xrandr can't be installed. apt-get says it has been replaced by x11-xserver-utils
<GridCube> s/ jandrusk / jola
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> what?
<jola> GridCube, Package xrandr is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jola> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. However the following packages replace it:  x11-xserver-utils
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> !info xrandr
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in oneiric
<jola> but there is no xrandr after installing that one
<GridCube> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<jola> GridCube, so doing anything in Urandr has no effect
<GridCube> jola, if you execute xrandr on a terminal, what happens?
<brianmwaters> martinphone: sorry, i was distracted. run           rm `ls | grep ^member_`          in each of the folders you could automate the folders too, if you wanted too.
<jola> GridCube, it runs o.O
<GridCube> see
<GridCube> use arandr jola its nicier
<jola> GridCube, but why doesn't Urandr have any effect then?
<GridCube> no idea
<brianmwaters> martinphone: but, you know you could easily do it with any filemanager, right? all those files are next to one another, alphebetically, so you'd just navigate to the "m" section, select all the ones you wanna delete, and trash away
<GridCube> but he has 18 folders
<brianmwaters> elbow grease
<GridCube> he could use find /path/to/files -name 'member_*' -exec rm {} \;
<GridCube> :D
<brianmwaters> GridCube: i like it, but can you lock that to the start of the line in the find regex language?
<martinphone> what if I use brianmwaters command in the directory that contains the 18 directories? wouldnt that also work?
<brianmwaters> martinphone: no
<jola> GridCube, arandr works :D
<martinphone> ok, it doesnt work for folders within folders
<jola> thanks
<GridCube> :D jola \o/
<jola> GridCube, and now I want to have this setup by default on startup
<martinphone> GridCube, find /home/clavius/downloads -name 'member_*' -exec rm {} \    <----?
<martinphone> is ; part of the command?
<GridCube> jola save it as a shell script and add it to your auto launch programs
<brianmwaters> martinphone: you need the ;
<GridCube> martinphone, yes
<brianmwaters> martinphone: just beware of one thing:
<martinphone> ok, give it a try
<martinphone> listening
<brianmwaters> it will delete any files that have "member_" in their name, not just files that start w/ it
<martinphone> ok, thanks for making me notice that
<brianmwaters> martinphone: did it work?
<GridCube> brianmwaters, it turns out
<GridCube> that you're wrong
<GridCube> :P
<brianmwaters> GridCube: well that's good
<brianmwaters> GridCube: so then -name works more like shell globbing than a regular expression
<GridCube> using >find -name "something*" will only choose files starting with something and then following by whatever
<brianmwaters> GridCube: i see
<GridCube> :P had to check
<GridCube> XD
<brianmwaters> well that's good to know
<GridCube> using "*end" will choose files that end with end
<brianmwaters> find is awesome, but i use it infrequently enough that i forget the details
<brianmwaters> that's why i like grep and pipes
<brianmwaters> oh man
<GridCube> i don't usually use any of those :P
<GridCube> i have to internet the stuffs
<brianmwaters> then instead of rm `ls | grep ^member_` i could have just done rm `ls member_*`
<brianmwaters> haha
<brianmwaters> so many ways to do the same thig
<martinphone> sorry, had to go for a glass of water
<GridCube> or maybe, maybe, just maybe, > rm `ls /*/member_*`
<martinphone> yes brianmwaters it worked
<brianmwaters> GridCube: oh yeah, if they're all int the folders are in one super-folder
<brianmwaters> martinphone: sweet thanks GridCube
<GridCube> :P
<brianmwaters> GridCube: i think my shell commands have been getting unnecessarily long lately, i have been using regexes way too much where globbing will work
<GridCube> im in vindous now so i can't check
<brianmwaters> okay question about xubuntu as a project:
<brianmwaters> are the packages any different than the ones in the regular ubuntu repos? or is it just a separate installer, and a community that specializes in the xfce parts of ubuntu?
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> they are the same
<brianmwaters> ha
<brianmwaters> okay gotcha
<GridCube> xubuntu is an official ubuntu derivative
<brianmwaters> so more like option 2
<GridCube> as kubuntu, and lubuntu
<GridCube> it means you can simply do a >sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> from any other of those and POW, you got xubuntu
<brianmwaters> right
<GridCube> ofcourse, in order for xubuntu to work among unity you migh need HOURS of work
<GridCube> but thats more a fault of unity
<brianmwaters> oh man, do i really need to install this apport program and do all this weird business just to report a bug, or is there a simple place where i can just type text
<brianmwaters> and yes i know what kind of information is supposed to go into a bug report
<babble> Let me see if there's a launchpad page for Parole.
<babble> (there should be)
<GridCube> brianmwaters, just type >ubuntubug parole
<brianmwaters> sorry guys, coming from debian here
<GridCube> oh
<brianmwaters> GridCube: i don't have ubuntu-bug
<brianmwaters> maybe i will try it
<GridCube> then >https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<GridCube> and report it against parole
<babble> Parole's Launchpad bugs page redirects to Xfce's bugzilla
<GridCube> you "need" an account in lp
<brianmwaters> yeah i made one, the "report bug" link sends you to a howto that requires apport
<babble> if you want to file it with xfce, their bugzilla is here:
<babble> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/
<brianmwaters> not sure if it's an upstream problem. i think i'll just do it the ubuntu way
#xubuntu 2012-04-15
<babble> brianmwaters: I understand why you want to, but given that there's no public facing bug tracking for Parole on Launchpad, it'll probably just get forwarded to Xfce upstream anyway
<brianmwaters> oh
<babble> downstream ubuntu projects will have visible bugs filed through apport or on lp's web ui visible on the project page
<brianmwaters> hm, it looks like an ubuntu issue, since both 12.04 beta 2 (where there is a problem) and Wheezy (where there is no problem) use the same upstream version
<babble> ok, hmm.
<babble> it doesn't make any sense that they're not tracking their own bugs publically in Launchpad, if they've done their own changes downstream though
<brianmwaters> i suppose it could be an upstream problem brought to light by an environmental issue...
<brianmwaters> maybe they haven't
<babble> I'm not saying absolutely one way or the other. I'm not a parole dev in either case.
<brianmwaters> is there supposed to be a special launchpad page for parole? or can i just file a bug against parole-0.2.0.6-1?
<babble> brianmwaters: the Parole page in launchpad is here:
<brianmwaters> i found it, thanks
<babble> https://launchpad.net/parole
<brianmwaters> sweet
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parole
<GridCube> you can file a bug there too
<babble> ahh, here we go
<babble> there's a separate Parole in Ubuntu project.
<babble> heh.
<babble> *eyeroll.
<babble> Launchpad drives me up the wall.
<brianmwaters> yeah, it's confusing the hell out of me for the first time
<brianmwaters> first time i've really seen it
<babble> THAT'S Ubuntu's bugs. now that makes sense.
<brianmwaters> oh i figured out how to do it
<brianmwaters> thanks
<GridCube> but then again
<GridCube> i use ubuntubug XD
<babble> purely as an aside, did alltray work enough for what you need for tray-minimized Parole?
<brianmwaters> babble: i haven't messed w/ it yet
<babble> hehe
<brianmwaters> but i like the idea of it
<brianmwaters> sort of unix-like, i can put any program in the tray
<brianmwaters> okay thanks for the help guys, a friend is here and it's time for beer :) i'll finish that bug report later
<lighta> hoi guys
<lighta> I can't find Package 'glib-2.0' in new repo is this obsolete ?
<bazhang> !find glib
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-dbusmenu-glib-0.4, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-json-1.0, gir1.2-telepathyglib-0.12, gir1.2-upowerglib-1.0, glib-networking, glib-networking-dbg, libavahi-glib-dev, libavahi-glib1, libcouchdb-glib-1.0-2 (and 126 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=glib&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<bazhang> !find glib-2.0
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-glib-2.0, libqtglib-2.0-0
<lighta> ah thx
<malv1> volume keys do not properly work
<k_sze> Wow. Both gFTP and FileZilla are being useless.
<k_sze> gFTP creates the directory with the wrong modes and then complains to me that it can't open it. Stupid piece of ...
<k_sze> Whereas FileZilla just outright crashes when I try to drag a folder from the remote host to my local folder
<doc|mobile> hey, just did an upgrade recently and rebooted just now and the machine won't come back up fully. Is this common?
<well_laid_lawn> doc|mobile: do you just end up at a console prompt?
<doc|mobile> well_laid_lawn: yeah
<doc|mobile> no characters
<well_laid_lawn> does   ctrl+alt+F1   get you a login prompt?
<well_laid_lawn> or F2
<doc|mobile> well_laid_lawn: yep
<well_laid_lawn> log in and type   startxfce4   does it work?
<doc|mobile> well_laid_lawn: hmm, no, seems to have failed on the nvidia drivers
<doc|mobile> module nvidia_96 not found
<well_laid_lawn> you could try and reinstall that
<doc|mobile> oh, need to reinstall the nvidia drivers for new kernel?
<doc|mobile> ah, yeah
<doc|mobile> ok
<doc|mobile> that's annoying
<well_laid_lawn> it should have been done when you got the new kernel
<doc|mobile> :/
<well_laid_lawn> mostly it does happen automagically afaik
<themadmonk> always broke for me well_laid_lawn - I remove proprietary stuff prior to upgrade then reinstall it.
<doc|mobile> well_laid_lawn: reinstalled nvidia current, same result
<well_laid_lawn> did you reboot?
<doc|mobile> this crap is why I switched away from gentoo on my desktop...
<doc|mobile> yep
<well_laid_lawn> do you have to blacklist nouveau? I don't use nvidia
<doc|mobile> I don't, no
<well_laid_lawn> it might be overwritten
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> error is still that it can't find the nvidia module?
<doc|mobile> yeah
<well_laid_lawn> maybe try a different version
<doc|mobile> sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau <- just ran, rebooting
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<doc|mobile> luck?
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like you might need it
<doc|mobile> I removed it
<doc|mobile> no help
<well_laid_lawn> can you pastebin the X log?
<doc|mobile> nope, no X server
<doc|mobile> :)
<well_laid_lawn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<doc|mobile> ok, one sec
<doc|mobile> http://paste.ubuntu.com/930709/
<well_laid_lawn> k
<doc|mobile> thanks
<doc|mobile> looks like it's choking on the module itself
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<well_laid_lawn> something about the install isn't working right - is there another driver version you can try
<well_laid_lawn> apt-cache search nvidia
<doc|mobile> there's an nvidia-96
<doc|mobile> no idea why that even exists now
<doc|mobile> everything was working fine
<doc|mobile> should I try it?
<well_laid_lawn> I would give it a go
<doc|mobile> says it's already the newest version
<well_laid_lawn> I can have a quick google
<well_laid_lawn> there's nothing new on the net or forums about nvidia failing
<doc|mobile> gah
<doc|mobile> ok, too late now. Will have to fix this tomorrow
<doc|mobile> thanks for your help
<well_laid_lawn> ok see ya
<doc|mobile> night
<doc|mobile> thanks again
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<ipv6hermit> hey guys, I have a question.  I'm using xubuntu natty.  when 12.04 comes out will I be able to upgrade directly to 12.04?
<well_laid_lawn> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<well_laid_lawn> derp
<well_laid_lawn> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<well_laid_lawn> you can go from lts to the next lts or upgrade one step at a time afaik
<forestpiskie> I had heard - but have not looked into it - that the new installer will ask if you want to upgrade from older version, I would be inclined to not do it though and backup and clean install
<Sysi> natty is not LTS and it's not version previous to 12.04
<well_laid_lawn> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<well_laid_lawn> alternate can be used as an upgrade disk
<xubuntu402> hi
<xubuntu402> can you help me?
<baizon> ehh
<Myrtti> IRC, the land of impatience
<forestpiskie> there's a world full of entitlement issues out there
<Sysi> I'd comment to that after half an hour but I'm afraid someone comes up with a question or something
<loppy> hello?
<loppy> hello?
<loppy> hi monitox
<SandJ> loppy, how did you get on with your USB installation of Xubuntu two days ago?
<loppy> it worked out great! and i am using it now!
<SandJ> Brilliant!
<SandJ> It took me two years to get Ubuntu installed from a USB stick.
<loppy> my goodness.
<SandJ> I had to wait until it was easy enough for me to follow the instructions.  ;-)
<loppy> yeah that was a good idea!
<kalle_r_> hello
<loppy> hi
<kalle_r_> gvo is it good can i run xp software backwatds on ubuntu?
<kalle_r_> hi
<kalle_r_> tgj
<kalle_r_> hi
<kalle_r_> hi all pooples
<kalle_r_> poopy cheesr?
<kalle_r_> pooples
<niker> Hello
<Cris_> hello
<Cris_> i would like to ask a question - but i do not know if i am in the right place
<Cris_> it's about thunderbird and new mail notifications
<Cris_> (that do not work)
<Cris_> i have xUbunutu 11.10
<Cris_> i have search the web a lot but i did not found any fix
<Cris_> the only thing that somehow works is Firetray
<Cris_> does anybody knows how to integrate Thunderbird in Indicator Plugin ?
<Cris_> it doesn't change the icon when new mail arrives
<GridCube> Cris_, this is the proper place to ask
<GridCube> but i dont really know about this topic
<GridCube> let me do some research
<Cris_> i do not know if i have explained well the problem
<GridCube> ochosi, you use thunderbird right?
<Cris_> yes
<Cris_> 11.0.1
<ochosi> GridCube: nope, claws
<GridCube> oh
<ochosi> but i'd say in 12.04 this should work fine
<GridCube> ochosi, Cris_ here is having problem with icon notification on thunderbird
<ochosi> i dunno about 11.10
<ochosi> haven't tried indicator-messages there
<Cris_> but the last version is 11.0.1
<GridCube> mmm i don't know then Cris_ let medo some research on the interwebs
<ochosi> Cris_: have you enabled the proposed updates?
<ochosi> i remember there being some issue with TB in 11.10, but i'm not sure anymore, could be that it was fixed after release
<Cris_> ok if there are issues with 11 i will upgrade BUT from where can i take thundebird 12 ?
<babble> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-next
<Cris_> ok thank you verry much - i will try the new version
<martinphone> how do I check if my RAM is ddr3?
<GridCube> sudo lshw | grep "ddr"
<GridCube> sudo lshw | grep "DDR"
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> in allcaps
<GridCube> martinphone, ^^^^^
<martinphone> thanks
<martinphone> where is the output?
<GridCube> in the same terminal screen
<GridCube> it takes some times
<martinphone> I dont see anything..
<martinphone> ok ill wait
<martinphone> what does PCI (sysfs) mean?
<bazhang> dmidecode ? iirc
<GridCube> it means its checking your sistem
<GridCube> s/sistem/system
<GridCube> in my netbook it takes about 30 seconds to a minute
<ochosi> Cris_: not sure whether the bug isn't in indicator-messages
<martinphone> well, it stopped now, and I dont see any output
<martinphone> dexter@dexter-M7X0SUN:~$ sudo lshw | grep "DDR"
<martinphone> dexter@dexter-M7X0SUN:~$
<ochosi> Cris_: just saying, not sure though. google- or launchpad-search would help
<GridCube> ooh
<GridCube> martinphone, you can do a sudo lshw > computerspecs.txt
<GridCube> and then search with your favorite txt editor the part that starts with *-memory
<GridCube> in my case doing the grep "DDR" told me the two slots i have for ddr2, and that one is empty :P
<martinphone> I need help to understand the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/931244/
<martinphone> DO I have 2 slots (banks) and one is empty?
<GridCube> yes
<martinphone> if so, I could add a 4GB even a 6GB ram to the empty slot and get a total 8GB ram, couldnt I?
<GridCube> i guess so
<GridCube> but the "DIMM" its pretty generic
<martinphone> is that a problme?
<martinphone> problem
<martinphone> i found this http://www.crucial.com/upgrade/Clevo-memory/MobiNote/M771SUN-upgrades.html
<martinphone> thats my model
<forestpiskie> Maximum Memory: 4GB
<forestpiskie> 2 slots max of 2Gb per slot
<martinphone> mmm... the laptop was bought 3 years ago, was it good for that time?
<martinphone> thanks for pointing that for me forestpiskie
<GridCube> martinphone, it still is
<forestpiskie> welcome
<GridCube> the "4gb limit" is forwindows machines
<martinphone> noob me though I should aim for 8GBRAM
<GridCube> if you use linux and install a pae enabled kernel you can use as much as you want
<martinphone> there, more things I dont understand...
<GridCube> !pae | martinphone
<ubottu> martinphone: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<martinphone> mine is a 64bit one
<GridCube> much better then
<GridCube> 64bit kernels allows for like 7TB of ram
<martinphone> can you please take a look at http://www.crucial.com/upgrade/Clevo-memory/MobiNote/M771SUN-upgrades.html once again and look at the solid state drive? if its there it means I could buy that, couldnt I? but doesnt this conflict with the MAximum 4GB rule?
<forestpiskie> martinphone: what you need to do is check what the motherboard will allow you to have
<martinphone> forestpiskie, is that in sysinfo?
<GridCube> martinphone, solid state driver are just line all normal hard drives, excpt they dont have spinin plates, so are more portable and safe, but that has nothing to do with you ram
<forestpiskie> martinphone: try sudo dmidecode |grep Maximum  see what it says for maximum total memroy size
<Sysi> (hint, grep -i for incasesensitive)
<martinphone> 	Maximum Size: 16 kB
<martinphone> 	Maximum Size: 1024 kB
<martinphone> 	Maximum Size: 512 kB
<martinphone> 	Maximum Capacity: 12 GB
<martinphone> 	Maximum Value: Unknown
<martinphone> 	Maximum Value: Unknown
<forestpiskie> not showing it then
<martinphone> GridCube, is DIMM pretty generic because the RAM memory is from a not well known manufacturer? should I buy the package of 2?
<GridCube> martinphone, yes, yes you should
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> 4gb in dualchannel mode its much more efficient than single channel
<martinphone> so my laptop comes with a generic ram memory...
<GridCube> and im afraid i dont understand how the ram limit work on notebook
<GridCube> so i recommend you to use the 2x2gb ones to get the best of them ;)
<martinphone> well, apparently this notebook cannot support more than 4GBRAM...
<martinphone> have you ever sold a used 2gb ram like the one Im going to get rid of?
<GridCube> nope
<martinphone> is it because it is now worthless, or no more than 8 bucks?
<GridCube> no, because i never had any :P
<xubuntu711> hi all
<GridCube> hello :)
<xubuntu711> someone can help me
<SandJ> Probably.
<xubuntu711> about xubuntu
<SandJ> Probably.
<xubuntu711> i have 2 HDD with ethernet interface
<xubuntu711> how can i mount them
<xubuntu711> ?
<GridCube> ...hdd with ethernet?
<GridCube> O_o
<xubuntu711> 2 hard disk connected to my router
<babble> it's probably a mini NAS of one sort or another. Who made your NAS, xubuntu711?
<GridCube> never heard of that before
<SandJ> Sounds like a NAS server.
<babble> it's likely that it publishes smb shares for it, but I'd like to get a look at a product page for your particular product if possible.
<GridCube> xubuntu711, care to share the model name?
<xubuntu711> they are 2 conceptronic
<xubuntu711> with samba server
<xubuntu711> a sort of entry level nas
<xubuntu711> model grab'n'go
<GridCube> xubuntu711, this might help you http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1008590.html
<SandJ> Is it the Dual Bay Home Media Store, CH3HNAS ?
<babble> if they publish samba shares, you can a) look for it as a network share in Gigolo or b) look for it as a network share in Thunar, if you have gvfs-backends installed.
<babble> sec, I'm digging on conceptronic's website (if that's your NAS) to see what the default share names might be
<xubuntu711> they are CHD3net
<babble> if that's your product, full product manuals are here:
<babble> http://www.conceptronic.net/download_list.php?back=1&stype=1&search=CH3HNAS
<babble> ahh, net
<babble> let me see what I can find for that
<xubuntu711> i'm tring with gigolo
<babble> product manuals for the CHD3NET are here:
<babble> http://www.conceptronic.net/fr/download_list.php?stype=3&productid=400
<SandJ> It's looking promising - fixed ip address, web interface...
<babble> if you don't have the product manual, go grab it and find out what the default IP address for its web interface is
<xubuntu711> i know the IPs and the name
<babble> then open that with a web browser and you should be able to set up its various configs as you like
<xubuntu711> i already set up samba, the public folders and all the TCP IP configurations
<babble> you know the IP and the share name of a given drive? in that case, do a new connection in Gigolo using that as your smb server and share.
<babble> if you can't connect to smb in Gigolo, install gvfs-backends
<babble> sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<xubuntu711> what is a URI
<babble> you need gvfs-backends
<xubuntu711> ok, i insalled gvfs
<babble> quit and relaunch Gigolo
<babble> in there, do a new connection, and Windows Share should now be available
<xubuntu711> i create a new connection but in kind of service i have only personal position
<babble> what did you install?
<babble> did you install gvfs-backends?
<babble> the -backends is important
<xubuntu711> sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<babble> quit and reluanch Gigolo
<xubuntu711> ok now it is available
<babble> yes, when I said quit, I really meant quit.
<xubuntu711> i closed the windows but didn't restart gigolo
<babble> once you have the shares connected, you can make bookmarks for them in Gigolo, and/or you can set them to automount (also in Gigolo) -- look at the Bookmarks interface once the shares are mounted.
<xubuntu711> what is the right syntax for the server field
<xubuntu711> the ip address or the name?
<babble> it will do numeric IP or server-name.local or SERVER-NAME (that last should be case-insensitive)
<babble> assuming your NAS does zeroconf on the other end, server-name.local will work
<xubuntu711> without \
<babble> it will manage that for you
<babble> let's assume it does zeroconf, and try server-name.local
<xubuntu711> it don't find my folders
<babble> what's the SMB server name of one of the NAS drives?
<xubuntu711> the NAS name is HDD-ETH2 and the folder is Public
<babble> in the server field, try:
<babble> HDD-ETH2
<babble> in the Share field, do:
<babble> Public
<babble> no extra back or forward slashes
<babble> just the server name and the share name
<babble> do you need a username to connect to that share?
<xubuntu711> ok, it works, the folders name was case sensitive
<babble> once you have it mounted, make a bookmark for it (right click its mount icon in Gigolo)
<babble> if you want to open/save files from your open/save dialogs in non-Gnome apps, it mounts in ~/.gvfs (I have a symlink for this for easier access)
<xubuntu711> thank you for your help
<babble> no worries :)
<xubuntu711> just a question
<xubuntu711> probably a stupid question
<babble> only if you don't ask ;)
<xubuntu711> but i am a dummy
<babble> ask.
<xubuntu711> where i find the bookmark
<babble> in Gigolo, there's a toolbar you can turn on, here:
<babble> View > Toolbar
<babble> there's a pullout menu underneath the Connect icon
<babble> or next to connect, depending on how you have the toolbar oriented.
<xubuntu711> ok,
<babble> all set?
<xubuntu711> i opened the file manager and put the shortcut on the left
<babble> that works, if you don't mind keeping it there.
<xubuntu711> i'll find it already connected on the next start up
<xubuntu711> i'll find it already connected on the next start up?
<babble> no; Gigolo mounts will automount (look at the bookmarks in Gigolo) when *Gigolo* loads.
<babble> but you can add Gigolo as a startup app and have it start minimized to the tray
<xubuntu711> how can make it
<xubuntu711> ?
<babble> Apps menu (mouse) > Settings > Settings Manager > Session & Startup : Application Autostart : Add (look down in the lower left for the Add button)
<babble> once you add an autostart launcher for Gigolo, let me know.
<babble> we'll set a couple more things in Gigolo
<xubuntu711> i try it later thank you babble
<babble> no worries. :)
<Riba1122> Hello.
<Riba1122> Is it possible in the terminal (Xfce Terminal Emulator) to change the color of the "user@host" text?
<Sysi> patience day
<Kingsy> guys, I am having a weird problem with sound devices not being recognised and not working, check this out when I run alsamixer --> http://pastie.org/3793512
<SandJ> <Sysi> patience day - lol!  I was about to paste how to change the prompt colour.
<SandJ> I wonder what the record is for connecting, posting a question, then giving up?
<GridCube> less than 10 seconds
<saint_carlos> Hi there, am I in the right place for a bit of a helping hand? I've always googled any problems I've had in the past but this time I'm a bit stumped.
<GridCube> !ask | saint_carlos
<ubottu> saint_carlos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<saint_carlos> Thanks, First time here and all that.
<GridCube> :) you ask
<SandJ> Ready when you are, saint_carlos.
<marky_> evening xubuntu: I have a networkmanager issue with 11.10 that's really confusing me: i'm attempting to use a huawei E173 usb modem. usb_modswitch reports success and network manager recognises the modem, but 'mobile broadband' will not enable.  i get errors in /var/log/syslog: 'modem-manager failed to enable USSD notifications'  'NetworkManager: failed to find usable modem character set'
<marky_> i'm at a loss and would greatly appreciate some advice: searching suggests that most problems up to 11.04 were issues with usb_modswitch and if this is successful everything tends to work :/
<saint_carlos> My problem is a lack of sound. In the mixer panel it shows 'Ensoniq AudioPCI (Alsa Mixer)' also 'Playback: Internal Audio Analogue Stereo (PulseAudio Mixer)' as well as a couple of 'capture' entries. All volume is turned up and unmuted. I'm running Xubuntu 10.10 Any help would be great, sorry about the delay my dinner was ready.
<saint_carlos> Sorry I meant version11.10
<SandJ> Have you had sound from this computer before?
<SandJ> If so, we can eliminate lots of easy things quickly: are the speakers plugged into the right socket, are they switched on and turned up, do the speakers actually work, etc.
<saint_carlos> Not with this card specifically, but I have with the soundblaster audigy that was in it. I swapped for the spare I had lying around as a test of the hardware it's self. The SBaudigy basically gave me the same results I'm getting now only with different entries in lspci
<saint_carlos> It's not my computer, it's my sisters but i'm pretty sure the speakers work as there is a crackle on plugging in/unplugging.
<SandJ> "basically gave me the same results" - So no sound from either sound card?
<saint_carlos> That's right.
<SandJ> Hmm.  Can you first test the speakers in anything else?  Or, plug in headphones that you *know* work?
<saint_carlos> Yep, bare with me
<saint_carlos> speakers work
<SandJ> Good!  There will also be sound output sockets on the motherboard; it's worth checking the output isn't coming from there.
<saint_carlos> Have already disabled the onboard sound in BIOS... Huh! I just plugged speakers back into the line out instead of speaker out and that gives me sound. This card must have a knackered output. Strange that there was no sound from the SB card when that was in but this is enough of a solution for me.
<saint_carlos> Thank you for your help and I'm sorry to have apparently wasted your time.
<SandJ> :-)
<SandJ> No worries.
<saint_carlos> Thanks again for your time, I'll have to remember this place if I'm ever stumped in the future. Only next time I'll exhaust all possibilities before coming on here and making an idiot of myself. Bye
<SandJ> You have not made a fool of yourself nor wasted my time.
<SandJ> Sometimes it is necessary to describe a problem to someone else and go through the motions of diagnosing it again to see what you have over-looked.
<babble> I'll frequently ask folks to start over when they come in, describing what they've already done, for precisely that reaosn.
<babble> *reason
<SandJ> If we were perfect, we wouldn't be human.
<babble> well, I'm perfect. heh.
<saint_carlos> Cool Cool. Keep up the good help then chaps. It will always be well recieved and appreciated from the likes of me.
<SandJ> And Microsoft products would be great and we wouldn't need Linux.
<babble> I don't need Linux. I *want* Linux. :)
<saint_carlos> True True
<SandJ> Then thank Bill Gates.
<babble> *eyeroll.
<SandJ> Ironic, isn't it?
<babble> not really, no.
<saint_carlos> Dare I mention apple products... They have been the bain of my life lately too.
<babble> saint_carlos: I'm a Mac user as well. Anything you want to go over, that's causing you pain?
<saint_carlos> Not me personally. People keep asking me questions about their Ipads, and Itunes and such... But I don't use any of them so it throws me. In most cases it is novices not syncing stuff right or storing stuff in the wrong places.
<babble> saint_carlos: eh. toss them at their local Apple Store or support.apple.com
<saint_carlos> Yeah I should, never thought of that.
<babble> Apple retail exists the way it does for exactly this reason.
<SandJ> Consumer electronics.  Nightmare.
<babble> (yes, Apple wants to make boatloads of cash, but presenting themselves as a lifestyle brand is how they're doing it.)
<saint_carlos> I've just been informed of another problem on this system so I may as well bring it up while I'm here.
 * babble waits. 
<saint_carlos> When I put in an audio cd it shows up on the desktop as 'audio disc' but when I double click I get failed to mount 'audio disc" Location is not mountable.
<SandJ> Aha!  I raised a bug a few days ago for Xubuntu and audio CDs.  :D
<SandJ> Parole is failing to work with it, yes?
<babble> do you have gvfs-backends?
<SandJ> Install the Exaile application and the problem goes away - the build expects Exaile but includes Parole.
<SandJ> Many people prefer gmusicbrowser for audio CDs so installing that is another solution.
<xubuntu626> hi all im switching from windows to linux os  was wondering if any of you loveley ppl could point me in the direction of a book or list of linux commands
<babble> xubuntu626: what do you want to start with? bash/terminal commands?
<xubuntu626> terminal please :D
<saint_carlos> Doesn't do anything in parole or gmusicbrowser.
<saint_carlos> I'll check for gvfs-backends and install exaile. I prefer movie player that comes with ubuntu anyway.
<babble> saint_carlos: if you don't have gvfs-backends, install it (among other things, it includes schema for audiocd mounts)
<babble> if you want Totem, you'll want gvfs-backends
<SandJ> 11.10 audio CD bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/901766
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 901766 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu: CD autoplay default wrong" [Medium,Fix released]
<saint_carlos> totem! That's what it's called. I could remember
<babble> xubuntu626: Bash for Beginners is here: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<saint_carlos> *couldn't
<xubuntu626> thanks babble :D \0/ woot get screwed windows!
<GridCube> moving around the terminal: xubuntu626 : http://freeengineer.org/learnUNIXin10minutes.html
<babble> and, again, *eyeroll.
<saint_carlos> I take it I can't install gvfs -backends from ubuntu software centre
<GridCube> why not?
<babble> defining the standard of the successfulness of A by the failure of B is nearly always futile in the long run
<babble> saint_carlos: or, if it's quicker, do:
<GridCube> saint_carlos, its all thogether, gvfs-backends, no space involved
<babble> sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<babble> in your terminal
<xubuntu626> thanx babble i appologise for that outburst but im excited lol
<babble> xubuntu626: no need to apologize.
<xubuntu626> still appreciate the help. of i go to install by all
<saint_carlos> userspace virtual filesystem - backends?
<saint_carlos> NVM - i just saw your previous
<babble> saint_carlos: is this your description?
<babble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/931689/
<babble> if so, yes, that's gvfs-backends
<foobArrr> is there a way to bookmark smb shares in thunar? I tried dragging to the sidebar, disappeared after restart.
<babble> foobArrr: unmounted bookmarked shares in the thunar sidebar won't remount automatically, but you can bookmark them in Gigolo and set Gigolo to autostart on login
<foobArrr> thx
<babble> if you set your Gigolo bookmarks to automount, those will mount when Gigolo loads.
<babble> (or if you want to be l33t, you can mount them through fstab)
<SandJ> I have smb shares that require passwords.  I could find no way of getting to them in Thunar.  In the end I installed PCManFM as my file manager; I nearly went for nautilus.
<SandJ> Frankly, Thunar is pants.
<babble> SandJ: would either fstab or Gigolo mounts not have been enough?
<foobArrr> hm, I think that's both not a good idea for me, the other pc (with the share) is off most of the time. thanks anyway.
<babble> foobArrr: there's no absolute requirement to automount a Gigolo bookmark
<babble> if the server is off most of the time, fstab is likely not what you want though, true enough
<babble> SandJ: I have smb shares that require passwords; those are in my login keyring and Gigolo handles the rest.
<foobArrr> babble: i went for gigolo (without automount)
<SandJ> "login keyring"?
<babble> SandJ: do you have Passwords and Keys (seahorse) installed?
<SandJ> Is this going to be related to why KMail prompts me for my POP3 passwords over and over and over?
<babble> it's possible.
<SandJ> No, seahorse is not installed.  Installing...
<babble> that will give you a GUI frontend for gnome-keyring keys, and SSH keys and GPG keys (and likely other stuff I don't use)
<babble> if you don't have kwallet, that should fix your KMail issue
<babble> anyway, gvfs shares save passwords in a gnome-keyring called 'login' by default, that unlocks on login.
<babble> either of those (kwallet and gnome-keyring) should have login keyrings that unlock themselves on login (or kwallet did when I last used KDE, but that was a little while ago, so bear with)
<SandJ> The documentation for seahorse is pants.  "You can use Passwords and Keys to create and manage PGP and SSH keys." Great.  Now what does that mean?  When it says "Publish and retrieve keys from key servers" I hope it doesn't mean "store passwords online".
<Saint_Carlo> I'm back, had a bit of a problem and hit a reboot. I'm getting there with the audio cd mounting.
<babble> SandJ: you don't have to shove your local keyrings anyplace.
<babble> it's just there as a convenience if you want to use it.
<babble> (can I guess you *also* don't have gnome-keyring installed?)
<SandJ> Well, it's getting uninstalled.  I'm not having a poorly documented password-recording program installed, that's just silly.  kwalletmanager is not installed either.  And the ratings for both seahorse and kwalletmanager are off-putting too.
<babble> SandJ: YMMV. Enter passwords by hand, if you don't want to store them in something you consider poorly documented.
<SandJ> gnome-keyring is installed.
<babble> but KMail expects to store in kwallet which is why it keeps prompting you
<SandJ> Hey ho.  I'm off to bed.  Thank you for your help, babble.  I shall think on the matter tomorrow.  :-)
 * SandJ is away: to bed
<babble> I'll do a little digging and see what may work for KDE apps other than kwalletmanager
<knome> SandJ, please don't use public away messages. thanks
#xubuntu 2013-04-08
<donnie> So yeah.. installed 12.04. did the updates. restarted as it told me too. then it error'ed me and failed to boot back up... Why I don't like any of the 12's
<donnie> 12.04 is trash! Mistake... Why does FF and chrome keep crashing?
<donnie> For the love of god. How do I stop this 12.04 from 'remembering where I left off" when I restart?
<Unit193> Uncheck "Save Session" and remove ~/.cache/
<donnie> Steps please :)
<donnie> Also. If there are so many 'bugs' in an distro... why release it?
<dreki> I had a problem with pulse earlier and i tired everything to fix it, but in the end i had to reinstall pulse altogether to fix it. now my FN keyboard shortcuts wont turn the volume up and down. Anyone have any ideas what i can do to fix that?
<dreki> When i use the shortcuts the little notification pops up in the top right of the screen and looks like its changing the volume but it doesnt, and when i click the icon in the top right to change the volume with the mouse the bar hasn't moved
<xubuntu857> hello I run the command lspci | less how can I exit the command, cannot find a way to go back to comand promt, thank you in advance!
<knome> xubuntu857, q
<xubuntu857> oh man it worked! Thank you very much, bye!
<cfhowlett> needed: xfce DIY theme tutorial
<knome> cfhowlett, that's not a trivial task
<knome> cfhowlett, otoh, if you want to do it, probably the best thing is to look at what other themes do
<cfhowlett> knome, was hoping to find a tool set ... place wallpaper here, choose buttons there, apply window look this way ...
<knome> aha, so not "DIY theme" really, just theme settings
<knome> cfhowlett, which version are you using?
<cfhowlett> knome, xfce4 in ubuntustudio
<cfhowlett> knome, I know how to edit settings, I really was hoping to DIY my own ..
<knome> them i'm reverting to my original answer that it's not a trivial task
<cfhowlett> knome, noted.  thank you.
<knome> look at other themes in /usr/share/themes
<cfhowlett> knome, will do.
<knome> xfwm controls the window borders, gtk2/3 controls the overall look (buttons, sliders, ..., generally everything "inside" the windows)
<cfhowlett> knome, ewwwwwww perhaps something easier then?
<knome> there is no shortcut
<cfhowlett> this line of thought began with my desire to change one thing; the generic computer icon at the login screen
<cfhowlett> knome, if I could change THAT, I would feel affirmed and move on ... got a new icon picked out and ready to go but where to edit?
<knome> you should first find out which icon theme US login screen (lightdm) uses
<cfhowlett> where might I find that?
<knome> then replace the icon in that icon theme (which is in /usr/share/icons)
<knome> ask #ubuntustudio or that+-devel
<knome> if you change the icon in the icon theme though, all other symbolic "computer" icons will change as well
<knome> if you only wanted to change that icon only there, i'd imagine you'd have to poke at the lightdm code.
<cfhowlett> knome, yeesh.  whole lot easier to edit back in ye ole gnome days.  ah well.  thanks.
<knome> the developers don't think this is the most important feature in their products (and i agree) and since they don't have unlimited time in their hands, they have to prioritise
<knome> and no problem
<xubuntu958> hei how do i install xubuntu without a cd drive.
<cfhowlett> usb??
<TheSheep> !install | xubuntu958
<ubottu> xubuntu958: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xubuntu958> can i use memory stick to boot on.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu958, absolutely yes
<cfhowlett> xubuntu958, download the iso, use startup disk creator to make the usb a bootable media, reboot, edit your bios to prioritize USB boot and there you are
<xubuntu958> ok but how, and thanks for your guide.
<xubuntu958> Thanks folks, I will try my best.
<Inoki> Hi all, anybody here who owns a HTC phone?
<Touhou11> Yes
<Inoki> Touhou11: do you have the same problem, that you connect your device to Ubuntu but you cannot mount the contents of the SD card?
<TheSheep> Inoki: is that Android 4.x?
<Inoki> TheSheep: yer, 4.1.1
<Touhou11> I've never tried with Ubuntu, I primarily use Arch Linux and haven't had an issue
<TheSheep> Inoki: since version 4 android doesn't make the sd card available as an usb disk anymore
<Inoki> TheSheep: O.o
<Inoki> TheSheep: What am I supposed to do now :/
<TheSheep> Inoki: it is visible as a media device instead, and uses a MTP protocol to transfer files
<Inoki> TheSheep: I mean it worked before. After the latest update to 4.1.1 nothing on the phone works. Bass aren't working and I cannot mount it as a USB anymore, I could before, with Android 4.0.*
<TheSheep> Inoki: you can try this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-connect-your-android-ice-cream-sandwich-phone-to-ubuntu-for-file-access
<TheSheep> Inoki: the good news is that the next version of xubuntu, out this month, is going to support mtp out of the box
<Inoki> TheSheep: They are NOT serious! I so much regret of buying HTC. Had problems with it from the beginning. Thanks for the info though.
<TheSheep> Inoki: it's not just htc, all android phones and tablets have this
<Inoki> TheSheep: One more thing. I've read the press release on Ubuntu Studio and they mentioned, that with 13.04 it is not advised to do an upgrade, coz it introduces issues. Do you think that applies to Xubuntu and other flavors?
<Touhou11> Yes, the upgrade procedure is pretty borked
<Inoki> Darn....
<Inoki> Very well, thanks for all the info.
<Touhou11> Development focus has moved to the phone/TV/other platforms, so less resources for the desktop versions sadly. Hence why Ubuntu is only doing 9 months support in the future
<Inoki> I still favor the idea of a rolling release.
<Touhou11> Try Arch or Debian testing if you like rolling release :)
<Inoki> Touhou11: I did, had Manjaro, but it was a pain to get my printer to work.
<Inoki> Touhou11: Eventually, as I know myself, I will end up with a rolling release distro, coz I'm tired of re-installing the system every once in a few months.
<Myrtti> well there is going to be meta rolling release
<cfhowlett> y u no LTS install?
<Touhou11> Myrtti: Where are you getting that from?
<Inoki> cfhowlett: simple, new versions introduce new features.
<Touhou11> LTS installs are horrendously outdated after a year or two
<Inoki> I am so tired of this distro hopping...
<cfhowlett> Touhou11, yes, but stable ... and I don't need the latest, greatest shiny stuff.  Just my opinion ...
<Myrtti> Touhou11: as far as I'm aware, the technical board decided that the development repositories aren't shut down at release time but there will be aome sort of symlink system where people who want to keep running the developmental release can do so without fiddling with repo names.
<Myrtti> they don't call it rolling release, and it's not meant for general consumption.
<Inoki> TheSheep: I think rather going through all that hassle I'll just sync my files to the phone over Dropbox. Far more convenient and faster, working 100%.
<TheSheep> Inoki: yeah
<Inoki> :/
<Inoki> I'm just.... a bit disappointed with what's happening these days. Decisions boards make. Tired of hopping. Want something I don't need to constantly pay attention to.
<Inoki> Ok, an important question, is there a way to re-install and keep currently installed software and would it work? E.g. I currently have swap, / and /home. I always re-install only /, but that erases all the apps as well. Is there a way to install apps separately, so I only re-install / and apps remain? Seetings I know are stored under /home.
<cfhowlett> Inoki, so you DON'T want to reinstall ...
<Inoki> Or the suggestion would to be create an install script, i.e. a file with the sudo apt-get install <package> <package> <package>
<Inoki> cfhowlett: I prefer not to.
<Inoki> Anybody know the terminal command to list all the software currently installed?
<cfhowlett> inoki create a list and restore ubuntu installed packages ....   http://cpuug.org/index.php?topic=219.0
<Inoki> cfhowlett: Registered, waiting for admin's approval, thanks.
<Inoki> Found the command. dpkg --get-selections lists everything currently installed.
<cfhowlett> Inoki, nice one.  gotta remember that one
<xubuntu624> Hello Folks, how do I boot from memory stick.
<xubuntu624> I tried but just wont boot.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu624, reboot.  after POST hit the f6 key (might be different on your computer - watch the notice) to get the bios menu.  edit the bios to prioritize usb boot.  save.  reboot.
<Dr^Fets> f11 is also common
<xubuntu624> thanks but what boot file do I have to have on memory stick
<Dr^Fets> I use a cd iso
<Dr^Fets> you could use UNetbootin to make the stick
<Dr^Fets> but there are also other tools
<Inoki> cfhowlett: there, got all the software I need in one file. upon next re-installation I'll just paste into terminal and am back on track.
<loiloi10101> hello! does anyone know solution for xubuntu 12.04 slow login -bug?
<packetfrog> :>
<packetfrog> Is there such a bug listed?
<drc> This one?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/996791
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 996791 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu 12.04 extremely slow login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SuperLag> What can you use for screen sharing, if you're running Xubuntu?
<koegs> SuperLag: what do you mean by screensharing?
<SuperLag> koegs: I have a coworker that I want to allow to connect to my active session
<packetfrog> remote desktop?
<koegs> SuperLag: if you want it to be 100% easy, i would suggest using Teamviewer
<koegs> although i use x11vnc (server) as a VNC server
<packetfrog> How can I install the newest kernel?
<packetfrog> anyone got a link on that
<baizon> packetfrog: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<packetfrog> Thank you very much.
<packetfrog> I just read that 3.9 has the fix for my optimus graphics crap
<packetfrog> so i can get rid of this kernel hack
<Myrtti> SuperLag: I've not tried it myself, but if you use Chrome or Chromium and so does your coworker, you could try their screensharing thing?
<SuperLag> Myrtti: totally forgot about that
<ner0x> Any gannt chart software I can use that I don't have to install gnome or kde?
#xubuntu 2013-04-09
<juan_> hi everyone i am using xubuntu 13.04 raring ringtail and i can't install fglrx driver because it is not listed under private drivers, any ideas?
<HerbertWest> hi, on Xubuntu.. I need a languaje bar for xfce (like windows bar) to change my keyb languaje with alt+shift...
<xubuntu057> xubuntu uses firefox and for some reason I can't upload any BYU films online. I heard Internet Explorer is the one to use for BYU shows. Does anyone know anything about this?
<n-iCe> hi
<xubuntu299> hola
<n-iCe> hola
<xubuntu299> me puedes ayudar con xubuntu...
<n-iCe> Claro
<xubuntu299> despues de instalar hice una configuración en la pantalla de inicio...y nunca más pude iniciar la pantalla se fue a negro en la siguiente reinicio
<n-iCe> Osea, entra a consola?
<xubuntu299> ahora estoy recuperando nuevamente, instale de nuevo pero se demora mucho restaurando paquetes previamente instalados...
<xubuntu299> ese es el mensaje, es normal que se demore
<Lachezar> Hey all... I updated XUbuntu todaty. Got a new kernel (3.5.0-27) and my laptop (Lenovo T530) hangs on boot.,
<Lachezar> I am now running the previous kernel. I was only able to run the new kernel in 'Recovery Mode', and was able to catch a kernel crash.
<Jordach> i've apparently lost my ability to access thunar by opening folders as usual
<Omen__> Hi
<Jordach> yup, system reboot cleared my problem
<Omen__> I was wondering if one of you guys would have a quick answer to a little problem I'm having. I understand this might not be the best place to ask, but can't find anything on the forum/google.
<Omen__> I turned of booting into any GUI by editing grub from "quiet splash" to "text". For whatever reason I need the GUI back now, when I changed it back to "quiet splash" again. It won't let me get past the login screen. I can manually startx, and that all works fine. But can't get the normal login GUI to login correctly into xfce. Any ideas?
<TheSheep> Omen__: service lightdm start
<Omen__> TheSheep, Just tried stopping and starting it again. Same results. Does this have the cache files or something I could clear?
<Omen__> Thanks.
<Myrtti> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<TheSheep> Omen__: but that's basically the login screen
<TheSheep> Omen__: by the way, removing 'quiet splash' doesn't disable lightdm
<TheSheep> Omen__: so you must have done something more
<TheSheep> Omen__: did you uninstall something?
<TheSheep> Omen__: do you get any errors with lightdm?
<TheSheep> Omen__: anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or in ~/.xsessionerrors
<Omen__> No errors. But still not working
<TheSheep> "not working" means what happens?
<Omen__> I'll check. I followed these instructions here btw; http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time
<Omen__> Sorry, Can't get past login I mean.
<TheSheep> Omen__: looks like that lightm.conf modification is the culprit
<TheSheep> hmmm
<Omen__> Wouldn't the dpkg-reconfigure not have reset that?
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> it's hard to tell anything if you don't get any errors in the logs
<Omen__> (exo-helper-1:1960): Gdk-CRITICAL **: IA__gdk_window_get_window_type: assertion$ ** Message: applet now removed from the notification area xfwm4: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<Omen__> ICE I/O Error
<TheSheep> no, that's not it
<TheSheep> Omen__: say, do you have free disk space in your home?
<Omen__> Yeah
<Omen__> (xfdesktop:1647): libxfce4ui-WARNING **: Disconnected from session manager. xfdesktop: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.$ blueman-applet: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X serve$
<Omen__> Sorry, not 100% sure what I am looking for in the logs
<TheSheep> those are all errors thrown by the apps when the X server went away
<TheSheep> they are the result, not the cause
<TheSheep> or at least it seems so to me
<Omen__> (xfce4-indicator-plugin:1520): libindicator-WARNING **: IndicatorObject class d$  (xfce4-indicator-plugin:1520): libindicator-WARNING **: IndicatorObject class d$
<Omen__> Thats much closer to the top of the log
<TheSheep> look at the end
<TheSheep> the very end
<Omen__> http://pastebin.com/ZA6ZXVxc
<Omen__> Thats the end bit. Sorry not sure how to copy all of the text from ssh
<TheSheep> you didn't uninstall anything since it last worked?
<Omen__> nope
<Omen__> no updates or upgrades either :[
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> got it
<TheSheep> Home directory /home/mat not ours.
<TheSheep> you are not the owner of your home directory
<Omen__> oh lol
<Omen__> Thats odd
<Omen__> Would this be correct?
<Omen__> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/71142/home-directory-not-ours-on-boot
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> well
<TheSheep> first check the ownershim
<TheSheep> ownerhip
<TheSheep> with 'ls -ald /home/mat'
<TheSheep> what does it say?
<Omen__> Sorry. The chat lagged out and I went ahead and did it. Just rebooted straight in to Xfce!
<Omen__> Thanks so much chaps.
<TheSheep> great :)
<Omen__> I'll make a small donation to ubunutu as a thank you
<xubuntu899> hi
<xubuntu899> i have a sound problem
<xubuntu899> my headphones dont work
<xubuntu899> can i get some help, please
<CaNNaDaRk> ping CaNNaDaRk
<xubuntu969> o
<dgpratt> it seems that guest additions for the current version of VirtualBox (4.2) are not compatible with the current version of Xubuntu (12.10)
<dgpratt> does anyone have any experience with this combination?
<dgpratt> more specifically, the OS seems to crash when the guest additions graphics driver starts for the first time
<syder> hi
<syder> i've just installed xubuntu and i've a problem
<bekks> dgpratt: Ubuntu 12.10 in all flavors is fully compatible with vbox.
<bekks> dgpratt: And the current version is 4.2.10
<dgpratt> bekks: ok, thanks for the info
<dale> I used an Ubuntu 12.04.2 disc to install, but I want XFCE, so I installed xubuntu-desktop.  I wanted to get rid of Unity, so I followed directions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntuprecise but I can't runthe command.  lots of packages are reported as not being there.
<dale> My real trouble is the power manager not working, and it sounds like that happens sometimes when xubuntu is instaled alongside regular ubuntu
<xubuntu026> ciao
<knome> hello
<xubuntu026> hello..
<xubuntu026> sorry for my english..
<xubuntu026> i have a problem with my xubuntu
<xubuntu026> my pc freeze and i cant know the reason..
<xubuntu026> can i see?
<xubuntu026> what can i do?
<knome> can you explain what do you mean with "pc freezes"? when does it freeze, what happens, are you able to anything, etc.
<xubuntu026> mouse is blocked
<xubuntu026> all blocked
<knome> when?
<xubuntu026> i can only restart
<knome> does the system run normally after the restart?
<xubuntu026> yes..
<knome> what are you doing before the system freezes then?
<xubuntu026> then after a while it is relocked
<xubuntu026> is not a precise operation that do
<Unit193> Can you SSH in from another computer?
<xubuntu026> there is a precise rule.... o don't know
<xubuntu026> when the pc is freese .. I have not tried
<xubuntu026> when i try ,What should I do?
<azeam> check dmesg and see if there's anything happening before the freeze
<xubuntu026> ok.. i see the dmesg the next time :)
<xubuntu026> this is a good start :)
<David-A> xubuntu026: there may be different problems causing freez. sometimes it is the cpu or gpu is overheating.
<xubuntu026> yes this machine is old
<xubuntu026> thanks a lot.. i read the cause and if i have problem came here
<David-A> xubuntu026: can you monitor the temperatures in the computer? is it freezing when running a heavy program/web browser or playing hi def video? is it a laptop with lots of dust inside?
<xubuntu026> no it freeze when i dont use it...
<David-A> ok
<xubuntu026> no rule.. this is my problem..
<knome> xubuntu026, how much RAM do you have and have you enabled swap?
<xubuntu026> 512 Mb
<xubuntu026> for expand the swap area
<xubuntu026> should not be pulled out of
<xubuntu026> i think that is a program in backgrund..
<xubuntu026> the cause of the problem..
<xubuntu026> now i have 131 process
<xubuntu026> cpu 25% memory 70% and swap 4%
<xubuntu026> ok.. thanks a lot..
<xubuntu026> see you...
<xubuntu932> heya, any of you guys ever install xubuntu from one usb to another? as a bootable USB? I get alot of "read only errors"
<badbitcoin> anyone? or is it dead in here?
<knome> !patience | badbitcoin
<ubottu> badbitcoin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<badbitcoin> I appreciate your responses
<badbitcoin> just wanted to make sure :D
<knome> yup, np. those resources ^ are good though, you should check them out
<koegs> badbitcoin: boot from live usb stick and do a "normal" install to another usb-stick, no problem with that
<badbitcoin> doing that right now, looking at the logs of the install and I see some "read only: access denied" errors
<badbitcoin> its still going but I don't know if it will work properly when done, I've been at this most of the day (just got a big enough USB for the full installation)
<Cheri703> is the destination usb mounted read-only?
<Cheri703> (I know that seems like an obvious question, but still)
<badbitcoin> I think it would have errrored EVERYTHING out if that was the case, wouldn't it?
<badbitcoin> wouldn't even be able to copy folders over, which its doing without complaint
<xubuntu543> hola
<knome> hello
<xubuntu543> cual es la contraseña de root para instalar xubuntu ?
<knome> !es | xubuntu543
<ubottu> xubuntu543: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<badbitcoin> I like how this channel is almost entirely automated.
<knome> badbitcoin, i didn't understand your comment, we aren't automated to reply to that kind of comments.
<David-A> I am
<badbitcoin> I mean you have replies you can use to automate replies, its nice, I don't think #ubuntu has the same ability
<knome> David-A, are you the new bot sent to eventually replace me?
<badbitcoin> I'm a guy who can appreciate good automation
<knome> badbitcoin, i'm just kidding. :) #ubuntu has the same ability too, though
<badbitcoin> your diligence is warranted then sir, time to delve into the impossible thousand level dungeon, aka installing ATI drivers.
<knome> good luck
<badbitcoin> linux makes installing the simplest windows package a quest
<badbitcoin> its actually mildly enjoyable
<knome> uwgh. :)
#xubuntu 2013-04-10
<Guest26568> #team
<xubuntu943> Hello
<xubuntu943> I Installed Xubuntu c:
<xubuntu943> It is installing right now.
<xubuntu943> What can I do to contribute with Xubuntu?
<xubuntu943> hello?
<Lachezar> Hey all... I'm having a weird issue with Volume management:
<Lachezar> When I use my laptop's Volume UP and Volume Down keys I see the pop-up with the volume change, but the volume does NOT change.
<TheSheep> Lachezar: go to settings manager and in your sound settings change which channel is used for the volume changes
<TheSheep> Lachezar: oh, sorry, it's not available in the settings manager, you need to click on the speaker icon on your panel
<Lachezar> TheSheep: Come again? How do I see which is controlled?
<TheSheep> if you go to mixer properties, you will see a window with 3 dropdowns: sound card, mixer track and left-click command
<TheSheep> you want to change the second one -- experiment with different tracks until you find the right one
<Lachezar> I have a window with 5 tabs: Playback, Recording, Output Devices, Input Devices, Configuration
<TheSheep> let me make a screenshot
<TheSheep> http://imgur.com/8jTIYNX
<Lachezar> Ahh... I have some Bullsh*t integrated into the bullsh*t indicator plugin.
<Lachezar> TheSheep: Let me try running the volume manager manually.
<Lachezar> TheSheep: I didn't even have xfce4-mixer installed :-/
<TheSheep> it's actually properties of the mixer plugin in the panel :/
<Lachezar> I don't have the mixer plugin too :(
 * Lachezar sighs: xfce4-mixer did not help at all.
<Lachezar> TheSheep: I added the panel plugin, but changing the setting there has no effect whatsoever. Thanks anyway.
<GridCube> Lachezar, its pavucontrol
<GridCube> no xfce4-mixer
<GridCube> you need to clic the speaker icon, not right-clic, and go to setting to reach it
<Lachezar> GridCube: This is opened on left-clicking the audio icon in the indicator plugin... But I see five tabs and nothing there seems to influence what the volume up and down buttons modify.
<GridCube> Lachezar, go to the keyboard settings and see to what command those keys are binded please
<Lachezar> GridCube: Nothing.
<Lachezar> GridCube: I mean: the XF86Volume* key codes are not bound.
<GridCube> right
<GridCube> mine neither
<Lachezar> GridCube: When I press Volume buttons I can see a notification pop-up (consistently moving in the right direction), but I have no idea what it changes.
<GridCube> mmmm yes
<GridCube> i know what you mean
<GridCube> it happened to me once
<GridCube> what version of xubuntu are you using now?
<Lachezar> GridCube: I've had this behaviour when CTRL-ALT-F? switching to a console, and returning to F7 I can no longer modify the volume with the Volume keys until I log-out and back. Now it's permanent :(
<Lachezar> 12.10
<Lachezar> Updated
<GridCube> mmhm yes
<Lachezar> Yesterday I updated to a newer kernel, had Xubuntu unable to boot up. Found a work-around by turning 'NVidia Optimus' off in the BIOS...
<GridCube> im still on 12.04 here
<Lachezar> GridCube: I have the ugly feeling that this problem has arisen due to the fact, that now I have a NVidia VC, that has HDMI stuff, meaning another audio device.
<GridCube> Lachezar, did the volume key worked before?
<Lachezar> (I replaced the NVidia Optimus with the 'Discrete VC' option that turns the NVidia VC on).
<GridCube> Lachezar, did the volume key worked before?
<Lachezar> GridCube: Yes, they worked two days ago (apart from CTRL-ALT-switching).
<GridCube> ok, do this, reset your setting to enable the nvidia card and reboot using a previous kernel, you can still choose a previous linux version on the grub menu, if you dont see the grub menu press tab while the computer starts until you see it
<GridCube> choose a previous linux version and try an older kernel, see if the keys work there, that will take a lot of guessing out of the box
<Lachezar> Grid: I'll havo to do that at home tonight...
<Lachezar> GridCube: But I see your point. I'm pretty sure it will work (I haven't purged the previous kernel yet).
<Lachezar> BTW: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-quantal/+bug/1158562
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1158562 in linux-lts-quantal (Ubuntu) "system will not start after updating to kernel 3.5.0-27" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GridCube> :) if that works then you will need to re-enable your hdmi card properly, and thats a whole another cup of tea
 * GridCube thinks, more reasons for keeping out of updates for me
<Lachezar> GridCube: I'll probably have to stick to the Integrated VC (Intel iWhatever) that has no DisplayPort out, so no second audio device.
<GridCube> thats sad
<Lachezar> GridCube: True, but it beats having not-working system :-/
<Lachezar> 10x for the time wasted on me :)
<GridCube> i would simply revert to an older kernel
<GridCube> i dont really see the need to a newer one if it brokes things up
<Lachezar> GridCube: That's actually something I might do... Untill a fix for the regression comes out...
<GridCube> if you need to find workaround for a lot of things because one thing broke, then you are aproaching the problem incorrectly, but thats my opinion
<Lachezar> GridCube: I am having constant problems with kernels. With me (Lenovo T***) it's win some, loose some every update.
<GridCube> if you find one that work properly then dont update it, unless its utterly necesary, but again, and again, its just my opinion
 * GridCube its not fond of constant updates
<Lachezar> GridCube: That's just it: no kernel has worked properly. They just differ on WHERE they break :)
<GridCube> ha, well :) good luck then
<Lachezar> I'm hoping someone is on tonight. I am having trouble booting my home computer with a Xubuntu USB Stick... Which is weird...
<gex> Hi there
<gex> any know problem with linux pen drive?
<gex> anytime i install i get grub rescue on reboot
<GridCube> gex, are you using an uefi machine?
<gex> i dont know, i've been using the freebsd boot loader
<GridCube> its a new machine?
<gex> i have the freebsd loader on top of W7 loader wich tops Xp boot loader
<gex> no
<gex> i used to have xubuntu with W7 before
<gex> but now i cant get it to boot
<gex> doesnt even show on freebsd boot loader
<GridCube> in any case, boot using a pendrive and use boot-repair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<gex> except when the xubuntu install breaks
<gex> how do i know if im using uefi boot?
<GridCube> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gex> no
<gex> for sure its not uefi
<GridCube> ok then :) use boot repair
<gex> its a DFI for the Athlon 939
<gex> i would like what am i doing wrong
<gex> is there any direction i can follow?
<gex> any query i can do on google?
<GridCube> gex, i dont know sorry
<GridCube> there are many many reasons why grub could fail
<gex> the strange thing is that it gets written LINUX on freebsd boot loader when i try to install boot loader to the partition to which i install xubuntu
<gex> when i do this i gets an error which stop the install
<gex> i've been using / as mount point
<GridCube> usually it ends up being that the pointed destination of the grub boot doesnt exist anymore, or changed its name, so if you where pointing at hw0,0 it became hw1,0 or somthing like that
<gex> is is wrong?
<gex> grub rescue gives me a strange sequence
<GridCube> i'm not a grub guru tho, so i dont really know
<gex> i didnt pay much attention to it
<gex> but kind like a hardware number
<gex> maybe its pointing to the pen drive, trying to reference usb anyway?
<GridCube> yes, maybe you got grub installed on the pendrive
<gex> seems so
<GridCube> thats why i say boot-repair
<gex> hmmm
<gex> that nice
<gex> i'll try the boot repair, and i'll come back to tell if it does the trick
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> it should
<gex> anyway thanks for the tip ;)
<Lachezar> Hmmm.... I'll have to check my home machine... It might be UEFI-incapacitated...
<Lachezar> Good night all... I hope I'm back from my home machine.
<n-iCe> 's back
<evopilot> Hi all
<evopilot> I'm looking for a cd menu program, similar to autoplay media studio....thnx :)
<David-A> evopilot: what is a "cd menu program" ?
<evopilot> its a program that allows you to build a menu to be added to a cd/dvd
<evopilot> so when you put it into the drive, it autoruns to a menu where you can make choices
<evopilot> love 12.10 btw, xubuntu is super fast :)
<bazhang> it rips the dvd and lets you make a menu?
<evopilot> No, imagine a blank dvd or cd, you add files to it and then build a menu so you can choose which file you want from an interactive menu
<evopilot> like a software cd for instance
<David-A> evopilot: what programs have you tested? DeVeDe seems to be capable of creating a menu for the titles on a dvd/cd
<evopilot> Yes, these are only video/audio though, I need a data one, like autoplay media studio
<bazhang> so creating a playable dvd from avi for example?
<bazhang> evopilot, an autoplay of data? what does that mean
<evopilot> Nah, devede is great for such things
<bazhang> data does not autoplay
<evopilot> surely you have put in a cd/dvd with a menu to choose drivers etc?
<evopilot> the program that created the menu/frontend is what I am after
<bazhang> please give us the exact example of what "data" you want to autoplay
<evopilot> files
<bazhang> exact example, please
<evopilot> text, jpg, png, audio.....
<bazhang> so the software to run those
<evopilot> software that points to any one of those inside a menu system on the frontend of a cd/dvd
<David-A> evopilot: there is the concept that if there is a program on a cd, you can have the computer automatically start the program when you insert the cd. is that what you want?
<bazhang> that would be in media settings; what to do when a certain type of cd/dvd was inserted
<evopilot> what if I had 20,000 images on one dvd
<evopilot> and I wanted to view 'some' of them?
<bazhang> but to have some software on the cd/dvd auto run seems like a certain security risk
<evopilot> nah...google "autoplay media studio"
<evopilot> you'll know what I mean.
<bazhang> for windows?
<evopilot> that is for windows yes
<bazhang> sounds like "security risk" would be the number one result
<evopilot> I want one for xubuntu
<bazhang> doubtful that exists
<xubuntu967> hello
<evopilot> :)
<xubuntu967> I need help for seting up my usb speakers and analog ouput
<xubuntu967> can anyone help me?
<evopilot> I don't know if I can help, whats the problem?
<David-A> evopilot: what happens if you in settings>removable drives select "auto-open files" ?
<evopilot> a menu runs instead
<xubuntu967> A friend configurated xubuntu last day and no sound at all from usb speaker nor from he computer. the thing is i don t know anything, so i need to be guided to fix it...
<xubuntu967> any idea on what i can do?
<evopilot> you could left-click the audio icon at the top right and choose "sound settings"
<evopilot> in there you can choose the output channel
<xubuntu967> this is done, i tried to play with all the settings but nothing went out
<evopilot> I take it you unmuted the audio?
<xubuntu967> indeed!
<xubuntu967> dont know wha i did before, maybe wrong combination
<evopilot> have you tried plugging them in and restarting the computer?
<evopilot> see if xubuntu finds them?
<xubuntu967> now it works with the usb, tks
<xubuntu967> now, still nothing from the computer (if i remove usb, no sound comes out), how can i fix it?
<evopilot> no idea matey, I am relatively new myself
<xubuntu967> ok. do you know how to control the sound from the usb speaker in a more easy manner than to go in the settings? command doesn't answer from sound shortcuts
<xubuntu967> anyone to help me for the sounds settings?
<xubuntu967> anyone to help me for the sounds settings?
<xubuntu967> anyone to help me for the sounds settings?
<xubuntu967> anyone to help me for the sounds settings?
<Cheri703> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu967> sorry, i was afraid that my question is lost in he post that s why..
<Cheri703> You have asked at least 4 times without any posts in between. If someone can help, they will. It is entirely possible that no one will be able to help. I encourage you to check out the links above.
<well_laid_lawn> !sound | xubuntu967
<ubottu> xubuntu967: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xubuntu967> ubottu: thank you, trying to sort it out
<ubottu> xubuntu967: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xubuntu967> hehe, you know much more than me anyway
<xubuntu967> for sure it must be something very stupid
<well_laid_lawn> have you tried pavucontrol?
<xubuntu967> what is alsa?
<well_laid_lawn> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (quantal), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<Uehm> hello, i need help  with my xubuntu. last night i turned my computer off, this morning i turned it back on and it's having a bug. none of the top buttons are here, like the miniimize, maximize, and close buttons. it works fine on guest account/new account but not on my main account. help? D:
<Uehm> it also covers my task bar at the top and i cant close/rezise stuff
#xubuntu 2013-04-11
<maven> Hi I
<maven> I am using xubuntu 12.04.2 now. And there are two panels by default. The panel1(contains the application menu) is positioned at the top of the screen . Any idea to move it to the bottom?
<GridCube> maven, right clic >panel >panel settings: uncheck block panel, drag panel from the borders to the bottom, left, right, or middle of the screen, block it again
<maven> GridCube, It worked. Thank you.
<GridCube> maven, :D you are welcome
<maven> BTW, I have some new fonts to be installed. I copy them (*.ttf) to the ~/.fonts.  But it seems that this does not work. Did I miss anything?
<GridCube> no, that should work
<maven> I have tried to logout and login again. But when I try to set the font in the terminal. I can find the added fonts in the font select dialog.
<GridCube> what do you mean by "set the font in the terminal"?
<GridCube> fonts in the terminal works differently
<GridCube> well, http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/fonts2.html
<maven> Edit-Preference  At the appearance tab. I can not set the font.
<GridCube> well, i can, try using the guest session and see if you add a new font to it if it will work, if it does you have some missconfiguration somewhere
<maven> Thanks, I will have a try.
<pleia2> they probably need to run: fc-cache -f
<maven> It works after a reboot. :)
<GridCube> :3
<maven> :(. The new fonts appeared in the font select dialog. But when I select it. I got unreadable characters in the preview window. http://snag.gy/eE97w.jpg
<GridCube> its a broken font probably, consolas ain't a free font
<maven> shame
<maven> Hi can I set the dimension of the Terminal ?
<GridCube> maven, man xfce4-terminal
<maven> I know I can use the `xfce-terminal --geometry=140x25` to open the terminal with a specified size. However this just works for a launcher. And there are several methods to open a terminal like `Application-accessories-terminal` or `open terminal here(context menu)`.  How to make the geometry works for all the teriminal window?
<maven> Done.  Modify the file `~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc`
<Noskcaj> the 13.04 release is nearly here. if anyone is willing to helo the testing team let me know and i will help you join
<Noskcaj> *help
<koka> hi, I need install wifi drivers, I had dowloaded realtek drivers and I have a file named install.sh I tried to type in the terminal sh install.sh but show an error
<moetunes> koka:  what's the error?
<Gumby> koka: try either chmod +x install.sh; ./install.sh  OR try sh install.sh
<Gumby> although as moetunes suggests, let the channel know the error :)
<bigal> I am having issues with a fresh install of 12.10
<bigal> when partitioning hd there is not the option "physical volume for RAID". How comes?
<xubuntu504> *tips hat*
<xubuntu504> needs to be the physical HD cant be a partition on a HD
<bigal> thanks. I agree, but I am in front of the installation screen (no more alt install since 12.10). I have 2 empty identical hd...
<bigal> the only option I have here in the graphical installation (in 12.10, but not in 12.04) is "new partition table"
<bigal> I am selection the whole disk
<bigal> for a partition and then I am adding the fs type dimensione etc...
<bigal> and there in the list of fs type there should be "physical volume for RAID" but there is not... mumble mumble...
<MCHammer> hey there
<cfhowlett> MCHammer, yo
<MCHammer> i've got a problem with my application-preferences. in some programs i always need to start it with sudo to save preferences (i.e. sublime-text). another issue is, that positions of applications aren't saved on the workspace they where. after a restart everything is messed up (this somehow gets influenced by direct shutdown or logging out first)
<MCHammer> can anybody help me with that?
<MCHammer> i guess i have to add some groups/rights to my user, but i'm into that stuff :/
<MCHammer> +not
<MCHammer> i guess i could make my user a sudo-user (do i have your attention now? ;) )
<knome> MCHammer, blackmailing is not appropriate. besides, adding your user to the sudo group is fine.
<francach> Hi, I'm new to xubuntu and I'd like to use a umts stick modem. Is there a application I can use for this?
<xubuntu736> hi
<baizon> hi
<jcfp> francach: normal network config has a 'mobile broadband' section
<francach> Hi, thnx for the reply. The thing is the modem is not automatically seen like it would be under windows. So I don't know how to tell the system to configure and run the modem for an internet connection.
<MCHammer> knome, do you understand concept of smileys?
<knome> MCHammer, yes.
<MCHammer> you're not good with humans, eh?
<bazhang> MCHammer, this is the support channel
<knome> MCHammer, unless you can ask for support without joking about things that might severly break your (or other peoples system), i'd advise you to seek support from other channels
<knome> or other mediums, like forums or askubuntu. i'm sure the jokes in question aren't tolerated in them either
<jcfp> francach: depends on the device, some need extra software such as wader-core before they are recognised
<jcfp> francach: what device are you using (lsusb output?)
<m33312> hello world
<m33312> can you help me with xubuntu installation?
<m33312> wubi hasnt option to install xubuntu in first stage so i dont know what to do
<m33312> anyone here?
<m33312> ну блин(((
<baizon> m33312: download iso, make a usb startup disk, boot from there, install, done.
<m33312> i got iso but my old computer so old that it cant boot from usb
<m33312> and wubi still havent xubuntu in list of install variety
<baizon> m33312: you are using windows?
<baizon> currently i mean
<m33312> yes, it is win xp on that old comp
<baizon> then why not burn a xubuntu live cd?
<m33312> on the notebook i have ubuntu and win 7
<m33312> i havent free cds left in my box
<baizon> m33312: you can use wubi to install ubuntu and after that install xubuntu-desktop
<m33312> so i wanted to launch it from hard disk
<baizon> then you will have xubuntu :)
<m33312> ok will try
<baizon> m33312: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65861/how-to-i-change-from-ubuntu-to-xubuntu
<GridCube> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<baizon> thank you GridCube :)
<m33312> Thank you! that was what i need
<m33312> good luck all
<m33312> hello again!
<m33312> one more question
<m33312> after wubi extracted all info on hard disk it reboot computer but
<m33312> after reload and choosing "ubuntu" it stuck
<m33312> after one more reload it loads grub . and nothing happens
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> sorry i never used wubi
<cfhowlett> GridCube, nor should you .   it's being discontinued
<GridCube> exactly
<GridCube> sorry m33312 :(
<GridCube> you should find a way to get a proper installation on that drive
<GridCube> if you could connect the drive to your other computer, and use the installers there to load the system and then move it back to your main computer
<GridCube> for example
<m33312> notebook have x64 and all went well
<m33312> but this old computer have x32
<m33312> with 9.5 years old motherboard
<m33312> how to open another irc chat window?
<GridCube> m33312, what software are you using?
<GridCube> usually its ctrl-t
<m33312> software? ubuntu 12.10
<m33312> or you were asking about comp?
<GridCube> no, irc software, pidgin, xchat, irssi, kvirc
<m33312> http://xubuntu.org/irc/
<m33312> i opened it from chrome ...
<GridCube> oh, open a new tab on chrome tehn, thats not a proper irc software :)
<m33312> ok
<m33312> and?
<GridCube> and?
<koegs> m33312: if you want to use irc more often, maybe you want to try xchat
<m33312> ahh
<m33312> ty
<m33312> founded
<cha0s> Hey all! I checked this out: http://wiki.xfce.org/dev/howto/panel_plugins and I was hoping maybe someone could point me towards something easier if I wanted to write a custom panel item? ;)
<cha0s> Or is that all we have at the moment?
<cha0s> What I would really love is a JavaScript API for hacking these things quickly, if one doesn't exist I might consider throwing something together
<baizon> cha0s: xfce panel are written in C and GTK2
<baizon> you cant write it in JavaScript
<cha0s> baizon, well we can use V8, and I'd think (though I'm not sure) that you could probably use C++/GTK
<baizon> cha0s: http://wiki.xfce.org/dev/howto/panel_plugins
<cha0s> baizon, I linked that originally! I am aware of that API ;)
<baizon> ou ok
<baizon> sorry didnt saw that
<baizon> GTK isnt C++, its C
<cha0s> I was wondering if anyone knew of any work built on this API to make hacking them easier/faster
<baizon> cha0s: the best channel for this question would be #xfce-dev
<cha0s> baizon, thanks I will pay a visit :)
<baizon> there are all xfce devs, so they should help
<baizon> no problem
<jiggawillis> What could be the issue for when you scroll on any browser it leaves this line as scrolling? I think it might be the video card. I believe its stock. optiplex sx260, running xubuntu 12.10
<n-iCe> hi
<SunStar>  
<bolcselo> hey, my vt cursor is showing when over my window manager
<bolcselo> any idea why?
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> Can't see videos correctly
<n-iCe> they kinda froze
<n-iCe> every time
<n-iCe> like for 3 seconds
<n-iCe> and start again, etc
<n-iCe> any idea?
<SunStar> what are the system specs and what video driver are you using?
<n-iCe> SunStar: http://pastebin.com/0GqGbiGW
<n-iCe> Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T7100 @ 1.80GHz × 2
<n-iCe> 2GB ram
<n-iCe> SunStar:
<SunStar> x.org video driver?
<n-iCe> I HAVE NO /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n-iCe> !!
<SunStar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/177007/video-quality-too-bad-while-playing-any-videos-in-intel-gm965-gl960-integrated
<n-iCe> he PPA is: ppa:glasen/intel-driver and details for the PPA can be found at: https://launchpad.net/~glasen/+archive/intel-driver
<n-iCe> what should I do
<SunStar> add the PPA and try it out
<SunStar> https://launchpad.net/+help-soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<SunStar> https://launchpad.net/~glasen/+archive/intel-driver
<n-iCe> I don't know what a PPA is
<n-iCe> or how to add it
<Unit193> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<n-iCe> !Addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<n-iCe> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/intel-driver
<n-iCe> like that?
<SunStar> yeah
<SunStar> then sudo apt-get update
<n-iCe> done
<n-iCe> now?
<Unit193> PPAs may or may not break your system, as well.
<heoyea> then u install
<KombuchaKip> Anyone have any new information on <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/1104435> ("xfce4-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()")?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1104435 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu) "xfce4-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [High,Triaged]
<n-iCe> hello
<lderan> hi
#xubuntu 2013-04-12
<Fabricio_BRBR> Olá
<Tomcat> Evening everyone. I've an Inspiron 7720. Xubuntu 12.10 see's it's touchpad as a mouse. I've not found a settings file nor anything through google.
<Tomcat> It's been like this with Arch, Slackware, Debian, etc
<GridCube> ?
<misterkittens> Hello, and I've recently installed xubuntu. This is my first step into linux based OS's, and was wondering if anyone had some tips for me?
<|Slacker|> be happy
<|Slacker|> ;)
<misterkittens> My windows xp took a maximum of 10 clicks and 20 seconds to open one folder. Xubuntu does that, and a hundred other things a million times faster. I'm as happy as I can possibly be right now. :D
<|Slacker|> yeah! xubuntu's quite fast
<misterkittens> Yes, yes it is 0-0 I'm pretty much speechless. I thought my computer was pretty much done for. Xubuntu proved me wrong ^.^
<misterkittens> Irc, a place for people to gather when they want a sense of community, but not actually interact. Or talk for that matter...
<maven> Hi Ｉ make the Panel2 auto hidden. But I found that it will be inconvenience when the mouse over the panel area while I am not intend to operation on the panel. SO I wonder if a delay can be set to the panel?
<UkeofJersey> anyone have a quick way of finding out if the laptop I'm on has BlueTooth?
<UkeofJersey> Xubuntu 12.10 XFCE
<UkeofJersey> I'm aware that I could look up the specs of the laptop, but I was wondering if there were an easier way to find out on ANY given laptop
<bazhang> sudo lshw ?
<UkeofJersey> ok, could I ask specifically what that output is?  It's a load of lines and is there any way to grep for pertinent info?
<bazhang> pastebin it and I will look if you wish
<UkeofJersey> while I'd appreciate the help, I'd also like to learn...
<UkeofJersey> I have a BlueTooth Devices section in Settings Manager, but "Adapter" and "Device" are greyed out.  How can I tell if this is a due to a lack of hardware or a lack of software?
<bazhang> basic bt functionality should be in the kernel, you could install some bluetooth specific software I suppose
<bazhang> !find bluez
<ubottu> Found: bluez, bluez-alsa, bluez-cups, bluez-dbg, bluez-gstreamer, bluez-audio, bluez-btsco, bluez-compat, bluez-hcidump, bluez-pcmcia-support (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bluez&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<bazhang> !info bluez
<ubottu> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 4.101-0ubuntu6 (quantal), package size 965 kB, installed size 2375 kB
<bazhang> UkeofJersey, ^
<UkeofJersey> I'll take a look, Thanks!
<UkeofJersey> not much help...
<UkeofJersey> bluez is installed and latest, but I have no indication as to whether the laptop is even capable or not.  This isn't the only laptop I'll be working on, so I would have liked a check to see if there is BlueTooth hardware at all...
<bazhang> the system settings would indicate if it were available
<UkeofJersey> the system settings have a BlueTooth Manager that has all the interesting bits greyed out
<UkeofJersey> am I to assume that there isn't BlueTooth hardware at all?
<bazhang> that would be a fairly clear assumption, yes
<Unit193> lsusb shows me: Bus 003 Device 006: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)  for example.
<UkeofJersey> thanks, Unit, that command gave me a nice succinct output (and that is far more helpful than condescension), but your readout would indicate to me that you have that output because you've plugged in a USB dongle, and that internal BT would look differently?
<Unit193> lspci is another one, if built in, and *maybe* lspcmcia. :P
<Unit193> UkeofJersey: And exactly, external USB device, try lspci (as above) for internal.
<UkeofJersey> dang
<UkeofJersey> unfortunately it looks like there is no joy
<UkeofJersey> had I plugged in a BT dongle, I most likely wouldn't have asked if I had plugged it in, but your help is greatly appreciated nonetheless, Unit
<Unit193> Oh, I was saying *my* output looks as such.
<UkeofJersey> right, right
<UkeofJersey> I understand and still thank you for trying
<UkeofJersey> :)
<Unit193> Sure thing!
<xubuntu957> hi there, i have question for xubuntu 12.10 which ppa can i bring in the system?
<knome> xubuntu957, hello, what do you mean?
<xubuntu957> knome: wait, i will explaine in second
<knome> sure
<xubuntu957> knome: can i use this ppa for my xubuntu 12.10: https://launchpad.net/~dhor/+archive/myway
<Pensacola> yes I think that's no problem
<xubuntu957> Pensacola: thanks!
<knome> xubuntu957, yes, it seems to have quantal (12.10) packages. please note as usual that installing PPA's is at your own risk
<xubuntu957> i will try now
<xubuntu957> knome: yes, i know for the risk, but i trust this guy. i have some programs on ubuntu 10.04 before from his ppa
<xubuntu957> knome: xubuntu is my new distro, before that i was have ubuntu 10.04
<xubuntu957> i also saw i dont have synaptic
<xubuntu957> how to add ppa from terminal?
<xubuntu957> btw xubuntu is really fast and looks so good
<xubuntu957> i think is faster than ubuntu 10.04
<Pensacola> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:dhor/myway
<xubuntu957> even if i have kernel 3.xxxx
<xubuntu957> Pensacola: thanks!
<Inoki> Guys, anybody using plank here?
<heoyea> sure
<Inoki> heoyea: I want to alter the indicator dot in it, but somehow can't figure the way to do it. Changed several settings, nothing happened.
<Inoki> heoyea: Is it dependant on the theme I'm using?
<heoyea> guess so
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, i have a problem with xubuntu livecd. i connected 2 identical notbook via a ethernet cross cable, but if i set static ip on both pc i cannot ping form one to another. exist a way to disable all automatic network config (network manager etc..) and use static ip then netcat + dd to clone partitions?
<MoL0ToV> SystemRescueCd works via network?
<MoL0ToV> clonezilla is more confortable?
<xubuntu358> hi there, how to remove gmusicbrowser from volume control, is it possible?
<knome> xubuntu358, if you don't use gmusicbrowser, you can uninstall it
<knome> xubuntu358, if you do use it, then there's no way to remove it
<xubuntu358> no, i will use it, but. how to remove it from volume control?
<xubuntu358> my player for music is moc player
<xubuntu358> knome: you have xubuntu?
<knome> yes
<xubuntu358> knome: you have preload installed on your system?
<packetfrog> :>
<packetfrog> >:D
<knome> xubuntu358, please ask the real question
 * packetfrog hides
<xubuntu358> knome: you know what is service 'preload'?
<knome> cat packetfrog > #xubuntu-offtopic
<packetfrog> Sir yes sir
<packetfrog> preload preloads regularly used applications into ram
<xubuntu358> yes
<packetfrog> so as to speed up "loading"
<xubuntu358> and you have installed on your system?
<packetfrog> Yes
<xubuntu358> ok
<xubuntu358> i will also use it on xubuntu
<xubuntu358> i dont need to restart computer after installing that service?
<packetfrog> You dont NEED to.
<xubuntu358> i have questions about music in xubuntu, someone will help me?
<knome> !ask | xubuntu358
<ubottu> xubuntu358: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<heoyea> sure
<packetfrog> What kind of problems with music sir!?
<SunStar> some one will.. .  .    .         .                .        .    .  . ...Eventually
<packetfrog> SUNSTAR
<xubuntu358> i need program called..: festige, someone here know what i talking about?
<xubuntu358> packetfrog: i dont have problem with music at all
<packetfrog> xubuntu358, festige
<xubuntu358> festige is program can handle with vst-and vsti plugins
<packetfrog> xubuntu358, https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/festige
<packetfrog> There you go sir
<xubuntu358> packetfrog: this ppa can work on my xubuntu 12.10 quantal?
<packetfrog> One easy way to find out sir
<packetfrog> :>
<xubuntu358> i see only for: oneric, lucid, maverick and natty
<xubuntu358> packetfrog: do you want to try to find for my xubuntu 12.10 that ppa with festige?
<packetfrog> No.
<packetfrog> If you want to get all crazy try UbuntuStudio.
<xubuntu358> :(
<xubuntu358> i like xubuntu
<packetfrog> UbuntuStudio is xubuntu made for audio/video production....
<knome> xubuntu358, i'd ask in #ubuntustudio. they share the same base, and they know more about audio packages in that channel
<packetfrog> It uses XFCE but has a low latency kernel and comes preloaded/setup for all that audio stuffz
<xubuntu358> ok, i will see it. thanks!
<xubuntu358> bb all
<cfhowlett> Long time UbuntuStudio user here ... festige?  never heard of it ...
<xubuntu358> cfhowlett: really?
<xubuntu358> this is really great program
<heoyea> compile it
<xubuntu358> you can import some vst/vsti stuff over festige and wine
<cfhowlett> xubuntu358, no ppa's on my box ...
<xubuntu358> cfhowlett: you can now ppa for ardour for xubuntu 12.10 quantal?
<xubuntu358> know*
<cfhowlett> xubuntu358, could but won't.  I don't run 12.10.  LTS is just fine for my daily use
<xubuntu358> ok guys bb i will check. this is today installed xubuntu so.. i can figure out how things work here
<xubuntu358> thanks!
<packetfrog> Festige does not look special to me.
<packetfrog> some sort of wine front end for windows crap
<packetfrog> :>
<TheUser> Fetish?
<TheUser> wtf
<TheUser> So  what fetish is special to you, you say?
<knome> TheUser, please watch the language
<packetfrog> Erm
<packetfrog> I had no part in that.
<Inoki> Odd, really odd, why some launchers stick on the dock with custom icons other not. Can't figure this out with plank.
<packetfrog> the information the dock is looking for is not in the location being looked in.
<Inoki> Actually, regardless where I changed the icon for the browser, it doesn't change and the launcher is duplicated.
<Inoki> The other icons work.
<Inoki> Browser, text editor and a few don't change no matter what I've tried.
<packetfrog> properties>appearance>icons?
<Inoki> I'm using PNGs for custom launchers, not an entire Icon Set.
<Inoki> I've changed the icon for the browser about everywhere, but still no success.
<Inoki> I wonder why it does this. I make custom launchers for other programs, they work, they stack, a web browser, text editor and certain others simply don't stack and don't adopt properties.
<Inoki> And couldn't find any documentation other than setting the dock up, which wasn't much.
<xubuntu906> Hooray, installing Ubuntu on a netbook.
<xubuntu906> Transfering from TuxTrans. Anyone know a way to bulk install a list of programs?
<knome> xubuntu906, sudo apt-get install package1 package2 ...
<xubuntu906> Much appreciated!
<packetfrog> :/
<NeaNs> Will the Beta release get stable when its released?
<packetfrog> raring?
<packetfrog> They cycle through
<packetfrog> testing > current > outdated
<packetfrog> then there is the LTS
<NeaNs> packetfrog: so after installation of the beta version it will just update
<NeaNs> when stable comes
<packetfrog> As bugs are fixed and added in, YOU can sudo apt-get upgrade, i believe.
<baizon> NeaNs: yes
<baizon> it will automatically update to the stable version
<packetfrog> automagically?
<baizon> ?
<baizon> i didnt wrote that =)
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, apt-get dist-upgrade is also quite useful ...
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, next lts is 14.04
<packetfrog> YESSIR that is what I meant.
<packetfrog> been up for 22 hours and I really do not know much about it anyhow :>
<packetfrog> Thanks for the info
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, no problem
<xubuntuNoob> Hiya, i've just uninstalled Ubuntu from my netbook because it was just too sluggish, i'd like to Wubi install Xubuntu, but it appears it's not that easy... or is it?
<baizon> xubuntuNoob: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64241/how-do-i-switch-to-xubuntu
<xubuntuNoob> bugger, so i didn't have to uninstall Ubuntu after all. I should have known it could be done, much like Cinneman. Thank you.
<baizon> np
<xubuntuNoob> pity it doesn't work through Wubi though. Do you know if there are any plans for a similar installer? It's just so handy to try out installs with it.
<baizon> you can use a live CD
<baizon> lor Live USB
<baizon> *or*
<xubuntuNoob> i'll look into it. It's been a while since i installed linux. The Ubuntu i was using was pretty old so i don't remember how the live CD works. Thanks again! :)  seeya.
<baizon> see you
<koegs> is there a xubuntu 12.10 mac iso?
<holstein> koegs: the "mac" of that era is intel.. so you dont need a special iso
<koegs> holstein: i know, i am just wondering why there is http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<holstein> koegs: right?! i saw that too, and have no idea what the difference is
<holstein> koegs: and, i dont see a xubuntu one
<koegs> me too
<koegs> i have to find out what the difference is, but thanks anyway
<holstein> koegs: maybe someone in #ubuntu-release?
<koegs> heh, something about UEFI-Boot Problems, they removed UEFI support from the mac image, according to this post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image
<holstein> koegs: sounds right
<knome> i imagine the ubuntu-mac images is specifically built for mac
<knome> for whatever reason
<knome> (i don't know macs at all though, so don't ask me what the reasons might be)
<koegs> i will see if the macbook air boot from the FAT32/Grub2/Multiboot-USB-Stick :)
<holstein> knome: the mystery is/was that they dont need anything special, since they are intel.. but the uefi thing seems correct
<knome> yeah, dunno
<holstein> its something for xubuntu and ubuntustudio (and the others) to be aware of..
<knome> mh
<Cheri703> macs need some special wrangling to prep live usbs
<Cheri703> at least mine did
<holstein> Cheri703: the one i had didnt.. nor the few i booted live CD's on.. that was around 10.04
<Cheri703> cds no
<Cheri703> usb, yes afaik
<knifcrawler> salut :D
<Cheri703> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<holstein> Cheri703: i use plop to boot usb's on legacy or otherwise non usb booting
<Cheri703> I can only speak from experience: my macbook air would not boot with my usual liveUSB, I had to go through the process on that page
<holstein> but, that is more about an issue with booting usb.. not the iso itself
<knifcrawler> arf, des amerloques... :s
<Cheri703> right, I was mentioning it for koegs who mentioned <pronoun> would be trying a USB
<knifcrawler> ou des roosbifs !
<Cheri703> in case it didn't work
<knifcrawler> enfoirés de fils de pute d'anglosaxon !!!
<Cheri703> uhm....?
<Cheri703> in case koegs' attempt failed from the usual USB that <pronoun> might use on other computers
<cfhowlett> !fr|knifcrawler
<ubottu> knifcrawler: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<arkanabar> is there some handy GUI tool to change the mouse cursor set in xubuntu12.04?
<GridCube> the mouse settings?
<koegs> thx Cheri703
<Cheri703> sure :)
<arkanabar> GridCube, how do I find those?
<arkanabar> oh, there they are.
<prjkt> hi what's the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<GridCube> one uses xfce the other unity
<jrr> how can I get to the empathy accounts configurator?
<jrr> I think I set it up under gnome or unity.. it seems totally absent from xfce
<GridCube> if you click on the messaging icon in the indicators plugin, doesnt it has asettings option?
<GridCube> havent used empathy in while
<prjkt> okay
<GridCube> prjkt, really there is no much difference beside that
<jrr> the tray icon only shows/hides the buddy list
<GridCube> the basics of ubuntu and xubuntu are the same, the only thing that changes its the windows manager
<jrr> GridCube: and the settings thing, right?
<GridCube> jrr, opening empathy from the applications menu?
<jrr> from the buddy list, there's 'accounts' and 'preferences'
<GridCube> well preferences its where i would look for accounts
<jrr> accounts brings up "System Settings", with only four things in it
<GridCube> empathy never was much of settings heavy in my memory
<jrr> there's seemingly no access to remove this account, for example
<jrr> I think gnome-control-center is supposed to have an accounts thing which applies to empathy
<GridCube> oh i see, well that sucks
<GridCube> jrr, http://askubuntu.com/questions/202514/how-can-i-manage-empathy-online-accounts-in-lubuntu-12-10
<GridCube> the answer should be the same
<GridCube> but i would simply not use empathy
<jrr> GridCube: that's my goal - but I need to extract my settings in order to drop them into pidgin!
<jrr> grep to the rescue
<GridCube> jrr, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/1067901
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1067901 in empathy (Ubuntu) "can't configure any accounts in empathy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GridCube> mark it as happen to me please
<noel_one> hi there! where is the file where i can put nouveau to black list?
<xubuntu276> Hi just installed Xbuntu 13.04 beta2 and did all updates.  On balance I'm pretty happy and could switch to this as I hate Unity and find Mate and Cinamon more frustrating than better then 10.4 Gnome2 was.
<xubuntu276> My showstopper issus is I can't seem to get the session manager to resotre my workspaces after a logout or reboot.  Windows are position far differently than I'd left them.
<GridCube> xubuntu276, please join #xubuntu-devel or #ubuntu+1 for 13.10 support :D
<GridCube> 13.04
<noel_one> how to put nouveau in black list in xubuntu?
<xubuntu276> I though if the xterms would go to the right spot I could live with it, so thinking it was XFce Xterm not honoring positioning hints I used prefered applications to select gnome-xterm, but it crashed the system if I opened more than two xterms.  so I'm stuck with this issue of impropper session restores.
<xubuntu276> I'm new to this chat thing, and found this by a Xubuntu.org web site link, how do I change channels?
<jrr> xubuntu276: in most IRC clients it's /join #channel
<jrr> but not sure about embedded website clients
<noel_one> xubuntu276, try xchat
<xubuntu276> OK I'm using some kind of web client
<noel_one> jrr, do you know hot to blacklist nouveau?
<jrr> nope.
<noel_one> how*
<noel_one> can i use this ubuntu howto to remove nouveau from xubuntu:http://linuxers.org/howto/how-remove-nouveau-drivers-ubuntu
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> at that level ubuntu and xubuntu are the same
<xubuntu305> hi everyone!
<SunStar> hi
<SuperLag> the network icon in the top panel... is that network-manager?
<GridCube> nm indicator
<GridCube> yes
<SunStar> yeah click on that for config
<SuperLag> I just want to know if it's something else, or if it's network-manager, so I can install add-ons for it and not bring in a bunch of unneeded Gnome stuff
<abderraouf> hi
<GridCube> !hi | abderraouf
<ubottu> abderraouf: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<abderraouf> i can't run the Ethernet card on the new 3.5 kernel
<abderraouf> 3.5.0-27-generic
<abderraouf> but on 3.5.0-25-generic it is working
<abderraouf> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<abderraouf> xubuntu 12.10 amd64
<SpudDogg> hello all
<SunStar> hi
<SpudDogg> seems in xfce i keep losing my desktop effects (default shadows and whatnot)
<SpudDogg> i gotta get on fixing that
<shreebles> hello everyone
<baizon> hi shreebles
<lderan> hey shreebles
<shreebles> i have a question regarding the betas
<shreebles> which is superior: install xubuntu beta 1 or install ubuntu beta 2 and get xfce-desktop via synaptic?
<knome> shreebles, depends what you want.
<knome> shreebles, there's a xubuntu beta 2 too.
<shreebles> nice, did not know#
<shreebles> what i want is a relatively stable, but really cutting edge distro with kernel 3.8 and nvidia support from the get go :)
<xubuntu323> Where is the link for the MD5 sum for xubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso?
<baizon> xubuntu323: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04.2/release/
<xubuntu323> OK, I see now, but I used the torrent download so did not stumble upon this.
<xubuntu323> Thanks for your help
<baizon> np
<shreebles> is anyone else said that (x)ubuntu isnt rolling release yet?
<shreebles> *sad
 * bekks isnt.
<heoyea> use arch then
<shreebles> hm i like fuduntu better
<shreebles> but gnome2 is boooring
<shreebles> bekks, why do you prefer release cycle over rolling?
<bekks> shreebles: Because I want long term support.
<shreebles> bekks: do you use 12.04 LTS?
<bekks> Yes.
<shreebles> so upgrade every 2 years? or reinstall
<bekks> Nope. Upgrade in 2017.
<shreebles> nice, if you dont need the newest kernel
<bekks> currently, I am running 3.9.0-rc6.
<shreebles> wow
<shreebles> and its still supported despite the new kernel?
<bekks> All problems related to the kernel arent supported - I think I know what I am doing there :P
<shreebles> cool, but makes me wonder that someone who installs the latest kernel still cares about LTS
<bekks> I just dont want to mess around with updating my userland every 6 months like others do. Or every few days like on rolling releases.
<shreebles> hm i will go for xubuntu then for my desktop
<shreebles> im using fuduntu on my laptop and its rolling, no issues so far
<David-A> with rolling release, they would still have occasional LTS releases, wouldn't they
<bekks> David-A: You cant mix static release and rolling release.
<David-A> not in the same system, but people who like LTS still have that choice
<martinor> hola?
<lderan> martinor hi
<r3negade> any way to off the screen with a command?
<r3negade> ...without sudo
<lderan> as in turn it off?
<r3negade> yes. turn off the lcd output + backlight
<TheSheep> r3negade: xrandr --output name-of-your-screen off
<TheSheep> r3negade: you can get the list of names running xrandr without parameters
<genii-around> xset dpms force off
<r3negade> genii-around: works perfectly! thank you!
<genii-around> r3negade: You're welcome
<Lukaszz> hello
<Lukaszz> can someone help me?
<pleia2> !ask
<Myrtti> difficult to know without knowing what your problem is
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu710> heeey
<xubuntu710> tengo un problema
<xubuntu710> la instalacion no termina
<knome> !es | xubuntu710
<ubottu> xubuntu710: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<Lukaszz> I just installed xubuntu, but when I run computer I have no system selection screen between xubuntu and XP
<Lukaszz> Is there any way to fix it?
<David-A> Lukaszz: did you select "dual boot/side by side" when you installed?
<Lukaszz> yes
<GridCube> Lukaszz, on a terminal run: sudo update-grub
<Lukaszz> Ok, thanks
<Lukaszz> I have one more problem, when I run computer, when I run computer, monitor turn of after few seconds and turn on again when xubuntu is loaded
<javierito> hello all
<javierito> i like start the cd installation last xubuntu in "alternate mode" (no graphic) in one old cpu
<javierito> its posible? that version no have alternate cd :(
<knome> there's no alternatives after 12.04
<javierito> i hate the new installations modes xD
<pleia2> you can use the ubuntu core image and select the xubuntu desktop when it prompts (it will download it all then, so it will take some time)
<knome> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pleia2> there we go
<javierito> ty pleia2, i go to read this doc :D
#xubuntu 2013-04-13
<xubuntu848> Hello?
<SunStar> hi
<xubuntu848> I'm having an awful time trying to install Xubuntu on a computer from 2002
<SunStar> any specific error messages?
<xubuntu848> It has 512 mbs of ram, and runs Windows XP just fine
<SunStar> where ya stuck?
<xubuntu848> I go through BIOS to load the CD up, and after about 5 minutes of the Xubuntu logo and the blue bar going back and forth
<xubuntu848> It just lapses into a black screen, and then displays a tonne of messages
<xubuntu848> All beginning with 'Starting' or 'Stopping' different commands / protocols
<xubuntu848> All have [ok] listed down the opposite side
<xubuntu848> Except for "Stopping cold plug devices"
<ubuntufan123> did you take a 32bit xubuntu-cd-image for that install?
<ubuntufan123> I guess the 64 bit won't boot on the pc you describe, sorry if you did that already
<xubuntu848> yes
<xubuntu848> I took the 32 bit image
<ubuntufan123> That's strange then, have you tried pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 to go to a terminal?
<xubuntu848> I'll give it a shot
<xubuntu848> I just got a tonne of 'Authentication Error' messages in a stack
<SunStar> seems some one came across this issue befor and fixed it. this is his journey: http://stephen.rees-carter.net/thinkpad-l520-ubuntu/11-04/
<xubuntu848> about 10 of them
<poisoned_dragon> Does anyone know how to change the theme to LightDM in Xubuntu? I wanna see if I can find something better than greybird.
<baizon> poisoned_dragon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75755/how-to-change-the-lightdm-theme-greeter
<no7870> any xubuntu developers here?
<baizon> no7870: there are always xubuntu devs here, just ask your question
<no7870> I'm patient, and not a newbie linux user. I found a real problem.
<no7870> here it goes
<poisoned_dragon> Thanks, baizon. However, I've seen that page already. It does't cover how to change the theme. It's a case of, "everything, but the kitchen sink."
<no7870> I dualbooted linux with an AMD 5570 card, with a fresh install of xubuntu where it re-partitioned the drive, everything worked great, was watching youtubes, even with my usb logitech headset
<no7870> then I upgraded my power supply and my video card to an amd 7870 and rebooted. xubuntu lost its sound
<no7870> after googling myself to death for 3 hours and trying different things to get my sound back, I finally gave up
<no7870> I reinstalled xubuntu again
<no7870> figuring the default install with my new 7870 amd video card would work out
<baizon> poisoned_dragon: change this line in /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf : theme-name=Bluebird
<baizon> no7870: i think your default sound change to your graphicscard output
<poisoned_dragon> So, what qualifies as a usable theme in lightdm? Does it have to be gtk3?
<baizon> have you checked that?
<poisoned_dragon> I saw that line, I just wanted to be sure it was that easy.
<no7870> I just printed that recommendation and will do that and come back
<poisoned_dragon> Oh, is the built in card using hdmi?
<no7870> btw, I really love xubuntu developers who want to hear user feedback like this, especially late at night. it makes linux great
<no7870> should I leave and try the /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf right now
<no7870> could it be that simple?
<baizon> poisoned_dragon: http://www.mattfischer.com/blog/?p=5
<no7870> it boggles my mind on how video should have anything to do with sound
<baizon> no7870: that was the answer for poisoned_dragon
<baizon> no7870: install pavucontrol and check the settings there
<no7870> I'
<poisoned_dragon> Sorry for the cross talk, no7870. :)
<no7870> thanks :)
<baizon> no7870: if your output is set for your sound card or the HDMI output
<no7870> I've got 4 different computers in my office here, I'm going to reboot this machine back into ubuntu and rejoin IRC on a second machine
<baizon> ok
<no7870> to be honest, I'm not one to ask for help easily. :P  I rather RTFM first. :) heheh
<no7870> ok, brb
<no7870> ok, on console #2 different computer, can you see me?
<poisoned_dragon> yup
<no7870> ok doing reboot on computer #1
<no7870> to be honest I'm running 12.04, I know 12.10 is out, but I didn't see anything in the changelog saying anything significant that would make a difference between a raden 7870 and killing the sound from a fresh install
<no7870> raden/radeon
<no7870> ok booted up. right away my desktop complains about a crash about /usr/bin/blueman-applet
<no7870> please send me that config edit again
<no7870> oh wait, I printed it sec
<no7870> I was told:
<poisoned_dragon> Still not finding info specific to themes in lightdm, baizon. It's just going to have to be trial and error.
<no7870> going to edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<poisoned_dragon> I just know that the theme lightdm uses is based on gtk3
<poisoned_dragon> So, I'll have to find those kinds of themes.
<no7870> changing theme-name from Greybird-lightdm to Bluebird
<poisoned_dragon> I don't want Bluebird.
<no7870> rebooting
<no7870> no, still dead. :( I can give root access to my machine while I figure this out. the weird thing is that lsamixer sees my usb headset fine, just Xfce is oblivious
<no7870> anyone willing to SSH in and take a peek?
<Myrtti> you shouldn't really do that
<no7870> I know
<no7870> :(
<no7870> just weird how a fresh install of 12.04 xbuntu with a radeon 7870 kills sound
<no7870> I'm on a limb. I've helped a lot of other ppl other ways. just looking for someone interest in xubuntu who is a developer looking to see whats up
<no7870> you're right though Myrtti
<poisoned_dragon> I wish I could help, but my Xubuntu install uses an intel chip.
<no7870> but to be honest, doesn't it seem weird that sound issues change with a different GPU
<no7870> that doesn't make sense to me
<poisoned_dragon> I've avoided using Linux with an AMD or Nvidia chip, in order to make installation and use easy.
<poisoned_dragon> It depends on where you were getting your sound from, no7870
<no7870> on the taskbar up top, I see a speaker with three dots, it's unavailable
<poisoned_dragon> I meant hardware wise.
<Tm_T> no7870: radeon and sound issues, could it be that sounds are pushed to hdmi?
<poisoned_dragon> Is it a separate sound chip with a headphone port, or is it hdmi?
<no7870> but if I go into the terminal and run alsamixer, I can choose F6 and pick device 1 = Logitech USB Headset
<Tm_T> I had that issue with some radeon at one point
<no7870> Its a USB headset with its own built in sound device apparently logitech is good that way
<Tm_T> no7870: yeah, you have to find a way to disable hdmi sound entirely quite possibly in order to it work properly
<Tm_T> that was my experience anyway
<no7870> true. my dmesg said "too many HDMI devices" --  think what you are saying is close that
<no7870> I thought HDMI was strictly video -- apparently not
<no7870> I have onboard integrated HDMI and now the 7870 brought 2 more
<poisoned_dragon> No, HDMI pipes video and audio. That's why when you plug it into a tv, there's no set of audio cables to connect.
<no7870> interesting. its the HDMI thing that might be getting in the way here. never thought of that
<no7870> at least now I have an idea of what might be happening now. thanks a lot
<no7870> alsamixer at shell isn't confused, just xfce is
<no7870> For the longest time I thought it was user error, but after a fresh install, I now know its the distribution not coping with today's hardware correctly
<no7870> hdmi is quite often integrated these days on motherboards. Add a Radeon 7870 with two HDMI ports, and xubuntu 12+ can't take it
<no7870> let me post my dmesg so you can see it
<poisoned_dragon> If you put in an add on graphics card, how is the onboard chip not disabled?
<no7870> Take a look here:
<no7870> http://www.scpz.com/dmesg.html
<no7870> 2/3 down the scroll you'll see xubuntu complain about too many HDMI devices
<no7870> neat error. bad for the user though
<no7870> too many HDMI devices = NO SOUND IN xfce
<poisoned_dragon> :(
<no7870> grin
<no7870> now we understand each other. :))
<poisoned_dragon> I'm sure it's not an issue with xfce alone.
<no7870> you're going to be right on that
<poisoned_dragon> It sounds like any DE would suffer as a result of that error
<no7870> yup
<poisoned_dragon> If anything, it's a failing of Alsa.
<poisoned_dragon> Or.....
<no7870> I pulled my hair out for 3 hours, and I finally gave in and said, I can't figure this one out by myself
<poisoned_dragon> Have you tried testing the output through alsa alone?
<poisoned_dragon> If it works in alsa, it might be a pulse audio thing.
<no7870> not exactly sure how to do that. would it mean having an mp3 on the disk and playing it some how from shell?
<no7870> btw, alplay -l shows all the audio devices and usb headset is listed as card 1
<poisoned_dragon> Um... I think the aplay command, in terminal, could assist you.
<poisoned_dragon> you can test an interface with a sound file.
<no7870> please take one more look at this, and scroll to the bottom of the page
<no7870> http://www.scpz.com/dmesg.html
<no7870> all I want is xfce is to use card 1: [Logitech USB Headset] as the default sound card
<no7870> the OS sees it. Xwindows can't. argh.
<poisoned_dragon> in the audio mixer, there's a green circle, with a check mark, next to each audio interface. Which ever input/output you want to use, you have to click that circle next to it.
<poisoned_dragon> Do they show up in the audio mixer?
<no7870> define in detail how you get to the "audio mixer"
<no7870> with xfe
<no7870> xfce
<poisoned_dragon> the sound icon in your notification tray of your panel.
<poisoned_dragon> click on it and select sound settings
<no7870> Thats my nemesis. I see it, and it looks like a speaker on the left that has three dashes next to it
<no7870> if I click it, it becomes depressed, and does nothing
<no7870> if I right click it, it says Move, Remove, or panel
<no7870> the notification is dead weight at this point :P
<no7870> btw, when my amd 5570 was installed before, I did do that, and I was able to choose between speakers and my usb headset and it worked perfectly. so I understand the importance of that system tray notification icon
<poisoned_dragon> Though I know what you mean by depressed, it still sounds funny at a glance.
<no7870> LOL
<poisoned_dragon> So... lets recap.
<poisoned_dragon> Things were fine until you installed a new graphics card, right?
<no7870> btw, I admire your persistance, thank you for that
<no7870> yes, the default install of xbuntu 12.04 with a different graphics card which was an AMD 5570 worked fine
<poisoned_dragon> The HD5570 was an add on card, or an internal card?
<no7870> I swapped it out for a 7870 and ever since then I can't get sound with a fresh install
<no7870> the HD5570 on the same board was a separate card
<poisoned_dragon> Ah, ok.
<no7870> I think I have an integrated HD 4250 on this motherboard
<no7870> the motherboard itself is a M4A89GTDPRO/USB3
<no7870> with an integrated HD 4250
<no7870> and I know how my situation can quickly become annoying and I apologize for that
<poisoned_dragon> Are you using the open source drivers for your video and sound?
<no7870> its just new to me how upgrading a GPU can break xubuntu
<no7870> well I did take proprietary drivers before directly from AMD on the last install
<SunStar> i know that the AMD drivers dont work on that card and HDMI wont work
<poisoned_dragon> The last install with the HD5xxx card?
<no7870> but this install I'm completely opensource drivers named fgrl or whatever they are called
<SunStar> AMD considers the HD 2x, 3x and 4x, series legacy and are no longer supporting them
<SunStar> the fglrx wont work on that card unless you go back to Xubuntu 11
<SunStar> the 4250
<no7870> don't care about the 4250
<poisoned_dragon> His HD4xxx chip is the integrated chip. When you install a PCIe card, it disables the onboard chip. So, that's a non issue.
<SunStar> oh
 * SunStar runs away
<no7870> I don't even care much about the 7970 either
<no7870> I mostly care about stop stealing my youtube video sound with my logitech usb because of a video driver issue
<no7870> ...to put it bluntly
<poisoned_dragon> Maybe you should try the catalyst drivers for your HD7xxx card. It might resolve your audio issues.
<no7870> did that
<poisoned_dragon> Oh. :(
<no7870> actually sec
<no7870> will give you the reveal on that
<no7870> hold on
<no7870> little blue bird top left corner
<no7870> actually I'm not that far in this particular install
<no7870> last time I had AMD catalyst.
<no7870> this is just a default install and reformat of the xbuntu partition
<no7870> last time I did this, the catalyst stuff recognized the card fine, but I still had no sound
<poisoned_dragon> hmm
<no7870> it looks like it is going to be a kernel issue
<no7870> with "too many HDMI devices"
<no7870> and we all know, when the kernel can't cope, nothing works
<poisoned_dragon> Does the HD 7xxx card also have hmdi?
<no7870> it has two
<no7870> and my integrated motherboard has 1
<no7870> so I have 3 total
<poisoned_dragon> The one on the MB is irrelevant, I hope.
<no7870> I'm learning how to love alsa but hate xfce
<poisoned_dragon> If installing the new card doesn't disable hdmi audio on the motherboard, you might have to kill it in the bios.
<no7870> well I'm on a separate terminal right now, let's see if I can do that..sec
<no7870> ok, I got into something on the bios, it says 890GX configuration as the internal graphics configuration
<no7870> AMD 880 HD Audio is already disabled. hmmm
<poisoned_dragon> Then it does get disabled automatically.
<no7870> ohh got one here. "HD Audio Azalia Device [enabled]" in the bios, gonna disable that before reboot
<poisoned_dragon> k
<poisoned_dragon> That should be the analog output
<poisoned_dragon> I dunno if it'll have an effect.
<no7870> booting... fingers crossed ...
<no7870> nope. no difference. but if I remember correctly linux really doesn't care about the bios like Windows does...
<no7870> it just seems to weird how linux command shell can see everything but Xwindow and xfce is so stumped
<poisoned_dragon> I wish I were more helpful, but I don't use any hardware with hdmi. So, it's difficult for me the wrap my head completely around it.
<no7870> you've given your best stab at it poisoned_dragon, and that's nice of you to give it your best shot
<no7870> I'm gonna reboot and try and shut off more in the bios right now
<poisoned_dragon> k
<no7870> I got one weird thing to configure in bios and I don't get it myself
<no7870> it says this:
<no7870> Primary Video Controller:
<no7870> there is 4 choices:
<no7870> GFX0-GPP-IGFX-PCI
<no7870> GPP-GFX0-IGFX-PCI
<no7870> PCI-GFX0-GPP-IGFX
<no7870> IGFX-GFX0-GPP-PCI
<no7870> I ssume most of these with IGFX means "integrated Graphix"
<no7870> so I'm going to select the PCI one
<poisoned_dragon> yeah
<poisoned_dragon> it's the order in which to find graphics cards
<no7870> didn't work. I'm giving up for tonight. this is the price you pay when you buy leading graphics cards on the market. but to be fair, the 7870 has been out since 2011 so I'm still 2 years ahead of ubuntu development
<no7870> whatever. :(
<poisoned_dragon> heh
<poisoned_dragon> I'm sleepy too. It's 5:23am here
<poisoned_dragon> Actually, it might be the price you pay for buying AMD/ATI.
<poisoned_dragon> Nvidia has issues too, but I hear fewer complaints.
<poisoned_dragon> Still, this is an audio issue, until we prove otherwise.
<no7870> gnite, and thanks a million. :)
<no7870> just walking beside me through this problem was plenty of help, it really was
<no7870> sleep tight, gnite
<no7870> and BEST of all, I didn't have to give ssh + root access to my machine LMAO
<no7870> bye everyone. l8r
<delocaz> Hello! Xubuntu won't install for me. It boots up to the screen that says Xubuntu 12.10 and has the 4 dots, then blackscreens.
<delocaz> Can anyone help?
<delocaz> No installer or anything
<john__> hello, is it possible to customize right click behavior on titlebar? actually i want to disable window moving, i only want window manager menu with right click, like any other window menager
<baizon> john__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1105162
<john__> baizon, thank you for the quick response, but this is not what i want, i mean, for example in kwin and metacity, whatever... when i press right click on title bar, i get the window manager menu, while in xfwm i have to press and then release the right click to get this menu
<john__> it's just because in xfwm when you press right click on titlebar it moves the windows, that's why i'm asking if it is possible to disable this, i want to get window manager menu when i press right click and not when i release it
<baizon> john__: #xfce or #xfce-dev would be the best channel to ask this i think
<john__> the same happens in xfdesktop
<john__> it's not a major issue of course, just a bit annoying behavior :)
<baizon> yes, but it's xfce related i think. You can write a bugreport
<delocaz> Can anyone help me with Xubuntu not booting up to the installer?
<delocaz> Only gets to the part with 4 dots and text saying Xubuntu 12.10
<john__> yes it is xfwm issue, and as I saw there is no option in xfce4-settings-editor to disable this
<knome> i'd say it is unlikely for this to be "fixed", but feel free to file a bugreport in the xfce bugzilla
<john__> ok, thank you guys, i'll file a bug report for this, keep up the good work, xubuntu is getting better with every release! bye
<knome> thanks, and enjoy
<delocaz> Why is everyone ignoring me -.- Asked over an hour ago, no response.
<delocaz> Xubuntu won't boot up from the live CD, not launching the installer at all
<cfhowlett> delocaz, did you (1) verify the iso with md5sum and (2) check the cd for errors?
<Yotson> not knowing an answer looks like ignoring from your side. They aren't the same though. ;)
<delocaz> cfhowlett, I have no idea how to do that :) I used the Windows Disc Burner thingy and checked the Verify Disc option.
<cfhowlett> delocaz, no worries.  I'll send you the md5sum link.  checking the disk for errors comes up once cd boots ... oh, right.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|delocaz,
<ubottu> delocaz,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> delocaz, and the reason why is that bad downloads happen to good people
<delocaz> cfhowlett, no, MD5 sums matched...
<delocaz> Both are bd87be6626efa4ebf7678f5e2c942b57
<cfhowlett> delocaz, good.  so NO boot?  are you sure the bios is set to boot the cdrom?  could the cd drive itself have failed?
<cfhowlett> delocaz, optionally, have you considered making a USB rather than a cd?
<delocaz> It boots, and as stated above, says "Xubuntu 12.10" and the 4 dots that change colors appear
<delocaz> Then black screen
<cfhowlett> delocaz, ah, I missed that ... and I have a possible solution
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|delocaz,
<ubottu> delocaz,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cfhowlett> delocaz, the mode setting on graphics card can cause precisely the error you experience.  try the mo mode set options as a workaround
<delocaz> Oh, so that's what the little keyboard = man is for!
<delocaz> Let me try that...
<cfhowlett> :P)
<delocaz> Doesn't react to keypresses...
<delocaz> Still "boots up" as normal
<cfhowlett> try again to get the options menu
<delocaz> cfhowlett, for some reason the keyboard only recieves power after that little picture goes away...
<cfhowlett> delocaz, come over to #ubuntu and present this issue.  pretty sure someone can walk you through it
<delocaz> okay
<delocaz> Okay... I changed it to nomodeset, and it booted up, flashed a cursor for half a second, then went black.
<delocaz> Then flashed a cursor again, then went black
<cfhowlett> delocaz, keep it in #ubuntu
<delocaz> Okay
<schlaftier> st
<cfhowlett> delocaz, usb keyboard ... no internal keyboard?
<jacklk> anyone ever tried Cannabis Energy Drink?
<jacklk> http://www.cannabisenergydrink.com/
<cfhowlett> !ot|jacklk,
<ubottu> jacklk,: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Myrtti> jacklk: you're really not doing well.
<jacklk> Myrtti: i know lollllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<jacklk> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergeny! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - gnomefreak, cody-somerville, TheSheep, Myrtti, Pricey, knome, charlie-tca, bazhang, ikonia, Flannel, elky, mneptok, Pici, pleia2, Unit193 or astraljava!
<jacklk> no
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> sorry for being slow
<gry> oh, hello Tm_T, long time no see, recall seeing you a year ago or a couple
<Tm_T> gry: can't be that long (:
<xubuntu072> hi i have a question... Do any of you use the new nvidia 319 drivers with xubuntu 13.04?
<Myrtti> you could ask in #ubuntu+1
<Ester> !ciao
<Ester> ciao
<Ester> !list
<ubottu> Ester: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<poisoned_dragon> hey baizon, I figured it out.
<xubuntu772> hi
<poisoned_dragon> hi
<xubuntu772> i have a problem with a video acquire card
<xubuntu772> video capture scheda
<xubuntu772> how can I tell if it is installed?
<poisoned_dragon> um... if you do lspci in the terminal, it should show up in the list.
<poisoned_dragon> But, I don't know if that means there is a driver loaded for it.
<xubuntu772> ok.. i see now..
<xubuntu772> give me a second
<SonikkuAmerica> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SonikkuAmerica> Can we have them?
<SonikkuAmerica> (We need our own Supybot in here)
<xubuntu772> 03:0f.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11) 03:0f.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<SonikkuAmerica> It took ubottu that long...
<xubuntu772> i have more of this message
<xubuntu772> i read on card.. the model
<xubuntu772> i return in 5 minutes .. turn off the pc
<xubuntu772> .. sorry.. see you later
<Discordian93> Hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<Discordian93> Can someone help me? i'm at a friend's house trying to make his old computer work for a while longer with xubuntu, but I'm having some trouble.
<Discordian93> basically, there's no way to watch youtube videos without problems. Firefox plays the video right but without sound and chrome has sound but has super jerky video.
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<SonikkuAmerica> Super jerky?
<Discordian93> slow
<SonikkuAmerica> Can you [ lspci ] it for me?
<Discordian93> sorry, I don't lnow what that means. Is lspci a command?
<Discordian93> know*
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Anything I type within [ ] is a terminal command.
<Discordian93> okay
<Discordian93> here's the output from lspci: http://pastebin.com/0gzjjXm4
<Discordian93> hello?
<SonikkuAmerica> Sorry, I cross multiple *buntu channels
<Discordian93> no problem, just wanted to know you were stlll online
<SonikkuAmerica> I didn't quit or part the channel :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Just mention my name and it'll show up in blue on my client
<SonikkuAmerica> Discordian93: So it's an Intel 915G integrated.
<SonikkuAmerica> {ATT 2: No response from query} Discordian93: So it's an Intel 915G integrated.
<Discordian93> hi
<Discordian93> sorry
<Discordian93> SonikkuAmerica: So, can something be done?
<SonikkuAmerica> Well... I would say a new GPU is in order... but that isn't possible. So not that I know of.
<SonikkuAmerica> I have a 965 and thank God every day it works 'cuz it ain't supported by anything or anyone anymore.
<Discordian93> yeah, thought so
<Discordian93> Noproblem, we've just bought a new computer
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm even surprised that Google fixed Pepper Flash 11.7 for it to work on Chrome for 965s
<Discordian93> Seems no more use can be squeezed from this dusty pentium 4.
<SonikkuAmerica> Lubuntu maybe, but not with that GPU.
<Discordian93> okay, thanks for the help. Bye!
<lacrim> bonsoir
<lacrim> je suis nouveau sur xubuntu et mon pc ram je comprend pas pourquoi
<Unit193> !fr | lacrim
<ubottu> lacrim: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Carlinhos> Can I install 13.04 beta while preserving /home even though it isn't on a  separate partition (default Ubuntu partitions)?
<TheSheep> back it up, reinstall, then recover it from backup
<TheSheep> you should make a backup anyways
<Carlinhos> well i guess I will just do a backup and this time make sure /home is in a  separate partition so it won't be a problem in future upgrades
<TheSheep> make sure to leave some extra space on your system partition, in case you need to install some more programs
<Carlinhos> i'm thinking 25GB for / just in case
<Carlinhos> I have 500GB
<TheSheep> sounds good
<Carlinhos> do i need any more partitions other than / and /home? I have 4GB ram
<David-A> Carlinhos: you dont "need" any partitions except /, but I would recommend a little swap.
<lderan> Carlinhos,  if you like organising stuff into multiple partitions then yeah. Hard disks i think support upto 4 then any additional ones become virtual
<Carlinhos> I just want a separate /home so those 2 should be enough. I'm thinking about a swap one in case I want to hibernate.
<TheSheep> actually you can put swap in a file
<TheSheep> with 3.x kernels it's as fast as a partiion
<Carlinhos> <zheoffec> Carlinhos: I think ubuntu have removed the option to hibernate, leaving only  the suspend option - wich i think only suspends to disk, not RAM
<Carlinhos> I can make/delete a swap file after instalation right?
<David-A> (with a msdos partition table, there are max 4 "primary" partitions, beyond that one can have an "extended" partition that is a placeholder for "logical" partitions)
<TheSheep> Carlinhos: yes
<lderan> David-A, ah that's it
<Carlinhos> Then I guess it will be 25GB / and the remaining will be /home
<David-A> Carlinhos: if a swap file instead of swap partition, remember to have enough space for it in the / partition
<Carlinhos> Hmm good point
<David-A> (is there any real performance penalty for swap "file", compared to swap "partition"?)
<Carlinhos> I've just been told I need a partition in order for hibernate to work.
<Carlinhos> Then again, I never use hibernate so the additional space would probably be more useful.
<TheSheep> David-A: no penalty in the recent kernels
<poisoned_dragon> For future referemce, if you want to customize the color scheme in LightDM, for Xubuntu, just use GTK3 themes from Gnome-look.org
<poisoned_dragon> Took me forever to figure that out.
<Peyam> Hi
<Peyam> Anything new  in 13.04? and worth to upgrade
<Peyam> the changes in xfce is not so big I hert
<TheSheep> MFP support, I guess
<poisoned_dragon> I never thought to look.
<TheSheep> if you have an android device
<knome> there's always new things. if it's "worth" upgrading depends what you think is worth, but if you are on 12.10, you should upgrade.
<Peyam> knome: couse of the LTS?
<Peyam> They have Gimp installed
<Peyam> Which I hate anyway
<poisoned_dragon> Why hate gimp?
 * TheSheep looks towards #xubuntu-offtopic
<knome> Peyam, 12.10 is not LTS, and you have no other upgrade path than upgrade to all releases up to 14.04. after that, LTS->LTS is possible too.
 * TheSheep wiggles his eyebrows
<Peyam> I menat 13.04 sir
<knome> Peyam, you can always remove gimp.
<knome> Peyam, yes. did you read what i wrote?
<Peyam> Yes. it seemed like you didnt understand that I was talking about 13.04 :) yes I know. But if it is one the few changes so it feel unneccesero
<knome> i did understand.
<knome> i said "if you are on 12.10 (now), ..."
<Peyam> I knew that :)
<Peyam> So what is new beside this? XFCE is still on 4.10
<poisoned_dragon> Oh, he means that it doesn't matter if it's worth your while. You should upgrade,
<poisoned_dragon> If you were still using the LTS, you could just wait for the next LTS.
<Peyam> Does it mean a whole fresh install?
<poisoned_dragon> Yeah.... sorry.
<knome> Peyam, if you are on 12.10 now, you don't have other option to upgrade than go to 13.04, or do a fresh install at 14.04 to get LTS.
<poisoned_dragon> I don't know if dist upgrading through apt is supported.
<Peyam> not good. I will wait to 13.10
<Peyam> I usually dont use lts
<knome> Peyam, you can't skip from 12.10 to 13.10 either.
<knome> Peyam, and 13.04 is not an LTS release.
<Peyam> I know.. I mean i do a fresh install then
<Peyam> Isn't it?
<knome> no.
<Peyam> 04 s are usually lts releases
<knome> also, i don't see 13.10 suddenly getting gimp dropped.
<knome> Peyam, no, LTS releases are released every two years, so every *other* .04
<Peyam> hmm
<knome> Peyam, besides, i don't know why you would want to avoid LTS releases
<Peyam> I dont know if I get new computer when I install 13.10. 12.04 had some peoblem with my hardware which 12.10 didnt
<knome> issues are always possible, but it doesn't have anything to do with LTS's
<poisoned_dragon> Peyam, you can always use alternate install isos. I believe gimp isn't included in them.
<knome> a regular release might introduce new issues as well.
<knome> poisoned_dragon, we don't offer alternate ISOs after 12.04. if we would, they would have gimp though.
<Peyam> knome: yes .. you are right.. but everytime I get a new computer it happens to be in january :D
<poisoned_dragon> I don't remember having to remove gimp from Xubuntu 12.04
<Peyam> 12.10 doesnt have gimp preinstalled
<poisoned_dragon> And Ubuntu 12.10 does have an alt install.
<Peyam> but it is not an issue
<knome> poisoned_dragon, xubuntu 12.10 doesn't. believe me, i made the decision to drop the alternates.
<Peyam> I think xubuntu should take a other step to user freindlyness.
<poisoned_dragon> I know Xubuntu doesn't
<poisoned_dragon> But Ubuntu does
<Peyam> I like xubuntu most of all dists
<knome> Peyam, which is...?
<w30> I am trying to use VLC to play my TV card but I can't get sound. What divice must I use for sound device in VLC? Nuthin' works
<Peyam> I usually use programms like matlab, maple, etc which I should installed. When I need to uninstall them I go to the file and run .uninstall file which can be dificult for some new users. If xubuntu had a "Remove /install programs" like in windows it would be perfect
<knome> Peyam, if you installed the applications from the software repositories, ubuntu software center does exactly what you are asking for
<knome> Peyam, if you needed to install them via non-regular ways, there's no way xubuntu would know how to uninstall those applications
<Peyam> and it is easy? I should add it! which makes it confusing anywat
<Peyam> yes but windows does! and Im sure xubuntu can do much better
<poisoned_dragon> I never had to hunt down orphan files left behind by apps installed by the software center.
<knome> Peyam, i don't think the applications you mentioned have repositories (or maybe PPAs)
<w30> hw:0/Line works for Tvtime. but not in vlc
<Peyam> knome: no they have'nt. that's what im saying!
<knome> Peyam, that's because the applications have windows installers, and they tell windows what they are removing.
<knome> Peyam, a similar approach for (x)ubuntu would be to have .deb packages (in package repositories) for the applications
<Peyam> so you think the companies should make a .deb file to be installed regularly?
<SunStar> well maybe some one should come up with some stardards for app uninstall so we can just have one place with all installed apps with one simple uninstall button
<Peyam> knome: yes. I though about it too
<knome> Peyam, if they did that, then yes, you should be able to uninstall those applications/packages cleanly.
<knome> SunStar, there is, it's called the debian packaging (.debs)
<Peyam> Actully i dont have prolems with this kind of things. but many of my friends ask me about how to uninstall an application..
<SunStar> true that
<Peyam> One more problem is the mounter
<SunStar> but .tar.gz is more popular cuz not everyone runs a debian
<knome> SunStar, sure. but that's always unclean in every distro, and you always need to use the applications own uninstaller.
<SunStar> standards ftw
<Peyam> The right click on the desktop that shows the menu is awesome. thanks to the person who had that idea
<knome> the point is, .tar.gz isn't/can't be any standard.
<Peyam> it makes my work so much faster
<knome> Peyam, thank the xfce developers for that
<Peyam> I should
<Peyam> amazing job
<SunStar> abiding to a global install log cant be that hard
<Peyam> the greybird theme is amazing.. The person made it has a very good taste
<knome> SunStar, the ultimate point here is that if there would be one way that all developers could agree on, there wouldn't be different package management systems
<knome> Peyam, thanks. i'm a contributor to that, but ochosi has made most of the work on it
<poisoned_dragon> I just use a second panel for quick access to apps.
<Peyam> knome: keep on the good work! you are awesome
<knome> we will. enjoy :)
<poisoned_dragon> Autohide ftw
<poisoned_dragon> I'm just glad I finally figured out a way to change themes in LightDM.
<SunStar> they can install however they want and do whatever they want, but if everything was polite n said "hello my name is ... and my files are here x, here, and here x," it wouldnt matter
<SunStar> in one master file*
<knome> SunStar, that's what package management systems are designed to do.
<knome> SunStar, but in addition to that, they allow tracking versions and many cool things most people don't think of
<poisoned_dragon> Also, when you uninstall an app, you can later remove all the other packages that it installed, if no other software needs them.
<knome> yes, dependencies are one of the cool things.
<poisoned_dragon> knome, I'm actually a sad panda about the idea of phasing out alt installs.
<knome> poisoned_dragon, lubuntu still has them
<poisoned_dragon> If it's weren't for the alt install, xubuntu 12.04 wouldn't fit on my eeepc 701.
<Peyam> knome: I can't see different kind of battre usage plan " like pawer saving .", "high performance"...
<poisoned_dragon> It only has a 4gb ssd.
<Peyam> Do I miss something?
<poisoned_dragon> Eeeeewwwww.... Lubuntu.
<knome> !minimal | poisoned_dragon
<ubottu> poisoned_dragon: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<poisoned_dragon> I'm too noob for the minimal image.
<knome> poisoned_dragon, if you aren't for the alt image, you aren't for the minimal one. you can simply select to install the xubuntu desktop drom the minimal image.
<SunStar> if i have to code for multple browser support cuz no one can agree how the internet works whats the problem?
<poisoned_dragon> I never said I wasn't for the alt install.
<poisoned_dragon> I needed the alt install for the net book.
<knome> Peyam, i'd assume they only differ when you try to use most of the resources (power saving doesn't let you use as much as high perf probably does)
<poisoned_dragon> The alt install settled at 3.5 in used space. Then I had to trim some fat. :)
<knome> SunStar, welcome to #xubuntu-offtopic to discuss the changes in the web world ;)
<Peyam> knome: well I ment on battery I want to use a certain plan and on AC on something else.
<knome> Peyam, i'm not sure i'm following
<poisoned_dragon> The power manager in the settings manager should help you with that, Peyam.
<SunStar> power management is in the settings manager
<poisoned_dragon> knome: I think he means power profiles.
<Peyam> knome: I mean some king of Power manager. not the regular one on xubuntu becouse it isnt soo welldone I think
<poisoned_dragon> I didn't have a problem using the power manager. :/
<knome> if you don't like the xfce power manager, there's always the gnome one
<David-A> Peyam: (off topic) right-click on background for a program menu is not a new thing, it is a very old concept. (maybe even from before you were born)
<Peyam> David-A: Still like it. Im new to xubuntu as you know my old dear freind
<David-A> Peyam: if you install a program in the software center or synaptic or with a .deb, you can uninstall with software center or synaptic. if you install a windows program (.exe) it is run in wine, and you shuld be able to uninstall with the add/remove programs menu in wine.
<David-A> Peyam: how did you install matlab?
<Peyam> David-A: it's an different issue. I installed matlab as an .iso file. not a .deb one
<poisoned_dragon> For some reason, I find it easier to install downloaded debs with gdebi.
<knome> poisoned_dragon, that works as well, they are still installed within the package management that way too
<Peyam> knome: what do you think about POWERTOP?
<knome> Peyam, i haven't used it.
<Peyam> knome: how is the gnome power manager?
<knome> Peyam, why don't you try it out yourself and see if it fits you?
<Peyam> alwasy nice to hear other's feedback :)
<knome> i haven't used it too much either, but i've heard there's some more options in it. i don't know if the xfce one has gotten closer lately though, it's some time since i saw anybody say anything about gpm
<Peyam> what do you use personally?
<knome> xfce power manager is fine for me
<Peyam> knome: I installed startup diskcreator and I uninstalled it.
<Peyam> it is still in my setting manager
<knome> Peyam, file a bug.
<Peyam> good
<knome> (at least it sounds like one)
<xubuntu840> I am new with linux and xubuntu. Soon, I will want to stick in a USB stick with pictures on it. How does that work in Xubuntu?
<knome> should be no problem.
<David-A> xubuntu840: if the device is not mounted automatically you can select it in the Places menu, and it will be mounted and opened.
<xubuntu840> o.k. where is the "places menu'? or will that just pop up?
<David-A> xubuntu840: there are settings what to do automatically, in Settings>Removable drives
<w30> I need help setting my sound device in VLC for my TV card. Anyone familiar with the config?
<graphman> Hi, Are anypeople having no graphic interface launching xubuntu since last update ?
<xubuntu840> o.k. sounds easy. thank you
<graphman> And no x serv launched ...
<knome> w30, have you looked at pavuccontrol?
<David-A> xubuntu840: I I R C there is a places menu next to the program menu in default xubuntu session. otherwise you can add a places menu wherever you want it in a panel.
<Peyam> How do I edit Setting manager windows so it shows what I want it to show?
<w30> knome, what's pavuccontrol and what's it doing messing with my VLC player and video card?
<knome> w30, pavucontrol is an application to control the sound devices and their volume levels.
<knome> Peyam, what is is what you are trying to achieve?
<knome> *is it
<Peyam> I want to get the rid of Startup Creator in my setting manager
<Peyam> irritates me
<w30> knome, VLC volume works fine except it needs the right device config name for sound in tv play
<knome> Peyam, find the .desktop file for that and remove it
<Peyam> really?
<Peyam> ohh
<knome> Peyam, yes, the settings manager icons are essentially just launchers.
<Peyam> good
<Peyam> cant find it
<Peyam> where the hell is it
<Peyam> do you know the name of it?
<w30> knome, I tried all the possible device names in the graphic VLC audio device chooser like hw:1,0 etc.
<Peyam> w30: what was ur problem againg?
<David-A> Peyam: do you have the package "usb-creator-gtk" installed?  (in my old system it holds the .desktop file)
<knome> Peyam, please watch the language...
<w30> I need help setting my sound device in VLC for my TV card. Anyone familiar with the config?
<Peyam> David-A: yes. but what is the name of the .destop. I have milions
<Peyam> well go to VLC options
<Peyam> it should be somthing there
<David-A> Peyam: if you have uninstalled usb-creator, just uninstall usb-creator-gtk too
<w30> Peyam, nope, nothing there that works
<heoyea> use pulseaudio control
<Peyam> David-A: I dont have it installed
<w30> heoyea, ok, pulseaudio what?
<knome> w30, see my comment about pavucontrol before.
<knome> w30, i don't know if pavucontrol shows actual device names though
<w30> VLC works fine in sound except it can't find a hardware device for my TVcard
<knome> w30, have you checked if lshw shows the device?
<Peyam> David-A: can't still find the desktop file
<David-A> Peyam: what does this command say? (in a terminal):  dpkg-query -S usb-creator-gtk.desktop
<heoyea> creating live usb?
<Peyam> David-A: http://pastebin.com/YuHi0qMS
<Peyam> jahaaaaa
<Peyam> app-installed
<Peyam> David-A: still there
<w30> knome, lshw show a bunch of Conexand stuff but nothing VLC can use for a device config
<w30> Conexant
<bynw> Hi, I booted my computer up. And it gives me the message of Error: Unknown Filesystem with a grub rescue prompt
<heoyea> death
<bynw> i am currently running a ubuntu live cd in it (but irc'ing from another machine)
<w30> TVtime uses hw:0/Line
<w30> but that doesnot work for VLC
<w30> If I could get a list of possible config entries, I would try them all one at a time.
<w30> I tried a whole bunch of hw:0.0   0,1 etc. hw:1,2 whatever's
<w30> /dev/vbi0 dev/dsp etc. nuthin' works
<heoyea> alsamixer then hit F6
<knome> w30, i'd both 1) google if somebody else found the solution  2) try to find support in vlc support
<heoyea> or F2 to find other cards
<w30> heoyea, Conexant CX8801 in F^
<w30> F6
<w30> heoyea, also in lshw
<heoyea> those are the numbers to ur device
<w30> heoyea, VLC won't accept that spelling or number
<w30> heoyea, I been waiting 10 years for sound support in Linux, 3 or 4 more years won't hurt anything *sigh*
<knome> w30, patches are welcome... :)
<heoyea> has nothing to do with linux, just stuff u buy that dont support linux
<w30>  knome, I can patch tires and blown head gaskets, software not so much so.
<knome> w30, same here. there are other ways you can help though, and i am...
<w30> knome, any coders out there with car trouble.....
<knome> w30, heh. i'm referring to for example http://xubuntu.org/contribute/ :)
<Unit193> w30: If you open advanced, select a file, doupble click on that file you can edit to alsa://hw2,1 (or something like that.)
<w30> Unit193, I tried every combo I could think of....
<w30> Unit193, I haven't hit one yet
#xubuntu 2013-04-14
<myscithaman> which adober flash do i need for xubuntu?
<GeissT> Generally, the Linux one for your architecture (32 or 64 bit)
<myscithaman> look on the following website, please check drop down list, isnt one of those good for xubuntu?  http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<GeissT> Xubuntu is Linux yes? Then choose the linux one.
<GeissT> APT is your preferred.
<myscithaman> thank you
<GeissT> Welcome.
<knome> well the preferred one is from the repositories
<GeissT> knome: Agreed, but as myscithaman asked about the website I thought it best to point him/her there. 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer' will work too myscithaman
<myscithaman> knome, how do i get my firefox to run all kinds of vids and java and well, be media friendly?  I am testing out this xubuntu, and it looks great, but it just crached the software center and said there is no flash plugin.
<xubuntu541> hi, I'm having troubles with my time setting on the top panel of my xubuntu. I go into time and date and set the time with my password and everything, but it always wants to go back an hour the next time I log in. In other words, it won't stay set. How do I fix it?
<myscithaman> thanks, i'll do that one
<myscithaman> brb
<GeissT> xubuntu541 have you tried any solutions from here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1858354
<GeissT> Sometimes the GUI can be a little clanky :)
<knome> myscithaman, i would suggest installing the "xubuntu-restricted-extras" package
<knome> myscithaman, that will install the flash plugin as well as other things you might want, like an mp3 codec
<xubuntu541> no   o.k. this site will help with my time setting?
<GeissT> xubuntu541: It should do, if not we can try something else.
<xubuntu541> o.k. I'll try it  thanks
<GeissT> You're welcome
<myscithaman> cntrl alt T doesnt work :-(
<myscithaman> what is going to make it work ? :(
<myscithaman> oh, super t yaya, something new :)
<GeissT> xubuntu541: if that didn't work, this can also be a solution (http://askubuntu.com/questions/232592/xubuntu-12-04-wrong-time-change-system-language)
<xubuntu541> o.k. so at that site, they say to go to time and date and let it load up the internet connection for setting the time. Is that o.k. on xubuntu?
<bazhang> sure
<xubuntu541> bazhang  are you saying "sure" to me?
<myscithaman> xubuntu is pretty good, but the restricted extras still did not let the cnn play the vid
<SunStar> try installing totem and all its extras, rhythembox n its extras n vvlc
<SunStar> one of those should fix it
<knome> most probably not.
<lderan> is there a way to stop notifications from appearing on both my screens?
<knome> pleia2, look at the same url
<knome> pleia2, re: bar/session photo, you can decide
<pleia2> ok
<knome> oops :)
<pleia2> knome!
<star5gyhujklp9i8> i was using a 32 bit on 64 amd 64 bit system lol no wonder everything wasnt working right i have amd 64 bit copy of xubuntu 12.10 now i have audio and my docky is working right
<ball> Is docky the poppy-up thing at the bottom of my screen?
<star5gyhujklp9i8> yes
<ball> Is there a way to permanently remove that?
<lderan> hover over it
<lderan> right click and remove from panel, when you're hovering over the grey bit
<star5gyhujklp9i8> all you have to do go to software center to delete it  i think
<lderan> or not, weird
<ball> Can I make the whole panel go away and never come back?
<pleia2> ball: under panel preferences the big red - sign is to remove it
<lderan> ah ha found it
<lderan> thats it
<star5gyhujklp9i8> i like myself lol
<pleia2> (that will fully delete it, you can't get it back)
<ball> Great, thanks!
<star5gyhujklp9i8> it*
<ball> I'll add that to my list of things to fix whenever I install Xubuntu
<Unit193> ball: It's actually just xfce4-panel.
<ball> Unit193: I was going to ask whether that was an Xfce thing or something Xubuntu-specific.
<star5gyhujklp9i8> plz tell me are they going to fix the error in raring ringtail xubuntu when youadd files to k3b
<star5gyhujklp9i8> add*
<Unit193> ball: It's Xubuntu, but it's only using the xfce4-panel.
<star5gyhujklp9i8> oaky
 * ball nods
<ball> Someone probably finds it useful.  Not everyone uses computers the way I do.
<Unit193> star5gyhujklp9i8: No idea, k3b is a KDE application, so you could just the Kubuntu release notes too when it's released.
<Unit193> ball: Indeed, indeed.  Everyone (should) have their own setup instructions. :)
<star5gyhujklp9i8> i love xubuntu 12.10
<star5gyhujklp9i8> raring ringtail is just a maintence os
<ball> I don't even know what version this is.  It's getting wiped tonight but I'll probably install it on another disk in the same computer.
<ball> I'm doing some disk-juggling
<star5gyhujklp9i8> okay
<star5gyhujklp9i8> i dont do that . im happy with my hp 6 dandelion breeze
<star5gyhujklp9i8> i just recently replaced my hard drive too'
<ball> No idea what a "Dandelion Breeze" is.
<pleia2> the internet tells me it's a pretty laptop with dandelions on it :)
<shape> Hi, anyone have any suggestions for fixing HD video tearing in Xubuntu? most fixes on the wikis recommend CCSM (which I have tried regardless anyway), and i have already been through 6 nvidia drivers.
<n-iCe> hi
<star5gyhujklp9i8> how to get single mp3s for free in xubuntu 12.10
<Unit193> You can use http://www.jamendo.com/, but that's a little out of scope for here.
<ball> star5gyhujklp9i8: how is that a Xubuntu question?
<star5gyhujklp9i8> well im using xbuntu
<Unit193> Sure, but it isn't an Xubuntu question.
<star5gyhujklp9i8> what channel to got o
<ball> I use Xubuntu, what kind of roof should I buy for my house?
<star5gyhujklp9i8> lol i see your point'
<Unit193> ball: Blue.
<star5gyhujklp9i8> how can i get my revolving wallpaper to stay changing .  i got it set to image list and i set it to1 min.  it doesnt stay changing
<ball> Thanks Unit193. :-)
<star5gyhujklp9i8> im running 12.10
<xubuntu833> I',m running 12.10 and it's bored, it's best mac or windows :/
<xubuntu833> Alguien habla español. ?
<ball> xubuntu833: do you mean it's bored or that it's boring?
<ball> (that you find it boring?)
<star5gyhujklp9i8> my wallpaper does not want to change after i add my pics to image list
<xubuntu833> bored :c
<xubuntu833> its bored
<ball> I don't think that makes any sense in English
<Unit193> xubuntu833: Let it play tick tack toe?  Can you restate your question using different words?
<xubuntu833> nobody speack spanish ?
<Unit193> !es | xubuntu833
<ubottu> xubuntu833: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<n-iCe> xubuntu833: dime
<star5gyhujklp9i8> WE SPEAK ENGLISH
<n-iCe> xubuntu833: dime qué pasó?
<star5gyhujklp9i8> I DONT SPEAK SPANISH
<Unit193> star5gyhujklp9i8: Calm down, he's talking to the person that does.
<star5gyhujklp9i8> HEY UNIT 193 CAN YOU HELP ME WITH MY WALLPAPER PROBLEM
<Unit193> !caps | star5gyhujklp9i8
<ubottu> star5gyhujklp9i8: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Unit193> star5gyhujklp9i8: You're seeing this?  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=140843
<star5gyhujklp9i8> i cannot get my wallpaper to change very well and ive add them to image list
<Unit193> It's not made to switch like that, as far as I can tell.
<Unit193> You could use something like wally or use crontab to reload xfwm4.
<n-iCe> guys
<n-iCe> I think my fans are not working
<n-iCe> How can I check it?
<n-iCe> laptop gets really hot since I installed xubuntu
<n-iCe> VGN-CR160F
<sudoair_> anyone care to help a noob
<holstein> sudoair_: just ask, and see if a volunteer can help
<sudoair_> ok, so i'm trying to install xubuntu but my wired connection doesn't connect, it just keeps trying and then tells me its disconnected
<sudoair_> so i'm trying to follow some of the fixes on here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968469
<holstein> sudoair_: do you want to install? or connect the live CD to the internet?
<sudoair_> i've already installed
<holstein> sudoair_: i woulnt necessarily do both
<sudoair_> without internet
<holstein> sudoair_: ok.. so, youa re *not* trying to install xubuntu then, correct?
<holstein> sudoair_: you *have* already installed?
<sudoair_> correct
<holstein> sudoair_: ok.. and the wired network is not working?
<sudoair_> yes
<holstein> sudoair_: are you sure the hardware is functional?
<sudoair_> well, it has worked in the past
<holstein> sudoair_: if you "hit a wall" with this, you might want to confirm the hardware is functional
<holstein> sudoair_: have you checked the bios to see if its disabled there? open a terminal and run "lspci" and see if you see the NIC
<sudoair_> i see PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
<holstein> sudoair_: do you have another way to connect that is working?
<sudoair_> no, all i have is a usb wireless adapter and it does not work without some effort
<sudoair_> as in, getting ndiswrapper and some drivers
<sudoair_> the ethernet was working just a couple hours ago
<sudoair_> when i accidently installed the 32bit version of xubuntu
<sudoair_> and now that i've installed the 64 bit, it no longer works
<sudoair_> i was going to try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968469 post #5
<holstein> sudoair_: if this is a fresh install, i would just go back to the 32bit.. though, its likely you did 32bit one version and 64 another
<sudoair_> but i can't install gedit
<holstein> sudoair_: you can use nano instead of gedit
<holstein> sudoair_: just install the 32bit...
<holstein> sudoair_: if you want to try that "fix", use nano
<sudoair_> thanks
<martukas> recovering data from an encrypted xub volume has unraveled into an LVM problem. can anyone help me navigate this?
<martukas> pvs gives me   /dev/mapper/encrypto1 xubuntu lvm2 a--   7.75g 32.00m which is correct, but if VG is 'xubuntu' then I should do lvdisplay /dev/xubuntu ? this one gives me references to my primary drive, not the one I'm after
<greg_> hello,  i got a question: If I install the daily build today, and run apt-get upgrade on release date, will it then be like the real release? (with custom installed software)
<baizon> greg_ yes
<xubuntu884> this might seem a super stupid question but how do i install xubuntu from a cd or sd card to my HDD (got 8gb sd card and 800mb disc thats my only options)
<baizon> xubuntu884: http://www.tecmint.com/xubuntu-12-10-desktop-quantal-quetzal-linux-installation-guide/
<baizon> this is a guide for example
<xubuntu884> baizon i get this message "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<bazhang> how did you write it
<bazhang> if this is the hybrid iso ie 12.10 you have more options than before
<xubuntu884> I just downloaded the iso and dragged and droped it on to the cd and then put cd in my pc and booted off it
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/197845/from-terminal-how-make-a-live-usb-for-all-distros-not-only-for-ubuntu  xubuntu884
<bazhang> yeah drag and drop is not going to work
<xubuntu884> what have you got to do then? :S
<bekks> xubuntu884: So you created a data CD, containing just one file, the .iso - thats not supposed to be bootable-
<bazhang> see the link above. you can dd it or even use cat
<bazhang> pretty nifty that you can use cat these days
<bazhang> read the link I posted above for you xubuntu884
<xubuntu321> :-)
<xubuntu321> morning
<lderan> morning
<cfhowlett> greetings
<MySciThaMan> hey guys, i'll come back in a little while.
<tadsq> hello
<lderan_> hi
<tadsq> someone know why fn+f9 dont work on xubuntu but is fine on ubuntu ?
<myscithaman> hi guys, when i run the mint 14 xfce i get cnn working with video right off the bat.  why does it work and xubuntu doesn have it?  whats missing in xubuntu?  how can i make xubuntu do that?  I like xubuntu  and the set up, the color, the way things are laid out, i just need to be able to watch news vids etc etc
<Myrtti> myscithaman: xubuntu-restricted-extras
<myscithaman> i tried that Myrtti it didnt work
<Tm_T> myscithaman: what didn't work?
<Myrtti> so what videos specifically do you want to watch, what encoding?
<myscithaman> maybe it needed restart
<Myrtti> and with what did you try to watch them?
<myscithaman> i am trying something, but basically i want to be able to play browser vids, conn youtube etc etc, it doesnt play them, xubuntu says i need flash, btu then there is not flash installer in the software center, i will try the flashplugin-installer thing
<myscithaman> cnn, i tried cnn
<Myrtti> well you do need to restart the browser after installing flash
<Myrtti> cnn is flash video
<myscithaman> hey guys a little help getting flash to play on xubuntu??  http://pastebin.com/sL4AnYFL
<myscithaman> the paste has what i have attempted so far... any ideas?
<Myrtti> myscithaman: so your computer can't get the packages from the internet.
<myscithaman> this is a live disk, is that why?
<Myrtti> does the internet work otherwise?
<myscithaman> yeah it is working
<myscithaman> you think i should try it again?
<Myrtti> well you could
<myscithaman> i installed adobe flash through software center, and restared firefox, maybe this time
<myscithaman> it seems to be working now
<myscithaman> dark lightning radiation strikes?  cnn works, but really? lightning that gives you cacner in a second?  owell, hey thanks Myrtti
<myscithaman> a debconf window keeps poping up and closing quickley. what is that? and the script keeps asking if it should keep running.  is that normal? i think it is an ad
<semitones> hello peeps
<semitones> hey you gusy
<semitones> I am thinking of switching to xubuntu on my slowish laptop
<semitones> and I've heard
<Cheri703> semitones: ! welcome :) I've made the switch myself, a few months ago
<semitones> in the olden times, that xubuntu was slower than ubuntu. Is this still the case?
<semitones> Cheri703, hey cool!!!
<Cheri703> I've found it the same or faster
<bazhang> if its really slow then lubuntu would be a better fit semitones
<semitones> What would be really cool is if I could install both lubuntu and xubuntu, and try them out.
<Cheri703> partitions?
<semitones> but I don't know a good way of removing the DE cleanly
<semitones> Cheri703, not a bad idea :D
<semitones> i think i'll try that
<bazhang> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Cheri703> bazhang: that so does not work
<Cheri703> at least it NEVER has for me
<bazhang> or purelxde
<bazhang> Cheri703, thats odd it works just fine here
<semitones> bazhang, thanks
<Cheri703> semitones: on my primary computer I always do upgrades/switches on separate partitions, I can move stuff over at my leisure, and if it freaks out? I just boot back to the other one :)
<semitones> Cheri703, that's cool -- I used to try keeping my /home separate, and just migrating it over to brand new installs,
<semitones> but I never was very comfortable with the permissions transferring over
<semitones> i don't think I knew enough to do it right :p
<Cheri703> I don't bother with that, I have symlinks to my dropbox (formerly ubuntu one til it ate stuff) and then it will all sync to one spot and everything can see it. :)
<Cheri703> only on things that won't poop themselves due to new versions though
<Cheri703> stuff like tomboy, my mouse config, etc
<n-iCe> hi
<lderan> hi
<drc> Quick Question:  What happens if, after using the Additional Drivers on 12.04 to install the Nvidia driver (iirc 310.14), one wanted to install a later driver (say 310.44 from the nvidia website, which installs and runs perfectly on Slackware, Salix and Debian) ?
<fowlslegs> Hello people :-) Would any of you be so kind as to help me with a problem or point me in the right direction fro researching it more? I need to edit my BIOS.
<bazhang> ##hardware
<drc> fowlslegs: Like bazhang said, there are better places to ask about this (it's really depending on your hardware), but you might ask the question based on whether you actually need to edit the BIOS or just change some settings.
<fowlslegs> thanks
<xubuntu336> hi
<xubuntu336> i have a problem with a card video Model kmc 4400r
<holstein> xubuntu336: feel free and elaborate.. what problem... etc
<xubuntu336> how do I make it work?
<holstein> xubuntu336: the vesa driver should work with any device...
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xubuntu336> ok.. i see the link..
<holstein> !ati | xubuntu336 check this for installing proprietary graphics drivers
<ubottu> xubuntu336 check this for installing proprietary graphics drivers: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<xubuntu336> ok... if i send this command "xawtv-device / dev/video1"
<xubuntu336> WARNING: No DGA direct video mode for this display. WARNING: couldn't find framebuffer base address, try manual          configuration ("v4l-conf -a <addr>") v4l2: WARNING: framebuffer base address mismatch v4l2: me=(nil) v4l=(nil) Alsa devices: cap: (null) (/dev/video1), out: default
<xubuntu336> i have this output
<holstein> xubuntu336: i would try booting a live CD with the nomodeset option.. then, i would try other drivers.. then i would try a custom xorg.conf file
<SonikkuAmerica> Running 12.04 LTS in VBox (mainly because I don't wanna have to mess with partitioning or reinstall my current configuration), is it better to install the Guest Additions in "Additional Drivers" or through the VBoxGuestAdditions.iso in the Extension Pack?
<n-iCe> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> hi
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: i would try the ones in the repos first probably.. really shoudnt matter or be a "better"
<SonikkuAmerica> The ones in Additional Drivers then?
<n-iCe> when is 13.04 realesed?
<SonikkuAmerica> n-iCe: 2013.04.25 (discuss it in #ubuntu+1)
<n-iCe> 25
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep, the 25th
<SonikkuAmerica> 11 days
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: the "additional drivers" is the name of the package.. i would try installing them from the ubuntu repos in the guest, but the other way is fine as well
<sudoair> hey, i have this issue where i can't connect to the internet via ethernet on my 64 bit installation of xubuntu, ubuntu, or mint
<sudoair> but it works on windows 8 64bit
<sudoair> and it also works on 32bit installations of xubuntu
<holstein> sudoair: why not just use the 32bit version?
<holstein> are you sure its not different releases as well? like 32bit 12.04 vs 64bit 12.10?
<holstein> sudoair: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. and mint is likely using the same kernel
<sudoair> thats a good point
<sudoair> maybe i'll try linux mint debian
<David-A> sudoair: do you have ISP or router that wont issue a dynamic ip-address until a certain time has passed?
<David-A> sudoair: (in case you are dual booting)
<rusman_y> hi
<rusman_y> are there unity in xubuntu 12?
<knome> xubuntu never used unity.
<rusman_y> oh good
<knome> and there's no "xubuntu 12" either, only 12.04 or 12.10.
<rusman_y> is xfce the same as mate?
<knome> no.
<rusman_y> knome whichever is more lightweight xfce or mate how do you think?
<knome> i haven't used mate
<rusman_y> or gnome2?
<knome> xfce should be ligther, but it also depends on the applications you are running
<knome> *lighter
<rusman_y> thanks
<rusman_y> i just wondering install xubuntu or mint(mate)
<rusman_y> can not make choice
<knome> well you're on the xubuntu channel now... guess what we're recommending?
#xubuntu 2014-04-07
<TheX> When Xubuntu 14.04 LTS is released. Can I install it from my update Manager? Or will I have to use a DVD to install?
<delt> TheX: was just wondering the same, although i'm pretty sure there's a way to update packages to the official release once it's out
<TheX> delt: Thanks for the info.. Hoping we can just upgrade from the update manager.
<mzr> stroke of geniues today, vmware's unity function will not activate if you have it fullscreen...so always check that first
<mzr> *genius x2
<skribblezatcha> the xubuntu trusty wallpaper is hideous.
<holstein> skribblezatcha: please only use this channel for support questions.. use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat
<skribblezatcha> will do holstein, my fault.
<xubuntu256> Hi, I'm new to xubuntu and have installed 13.10 on my late model desktop (dual boot with win 7). Networking isn't working though. Is someone able to give me a few pointers/assistance please?
<xubuntu256> The network menu shows "Enable networking" as checked, but "Ethernet Network disconnected" greyed out.
<xubuntu256> lspci output includes this line "04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)"
<bgardner> xubuntu256: Looks like you and I have the same network card, give me a second.
<xubuntu256> Thanks bgardner
<bgardner> xubuntu256: Hm, my connection is pretty vanilla.  You are trying to connect wired, is that right?
<xubuntu256> Yes, wired connection.
<xubuntu256> I have my interfaces file and lshw output if that would help.
<bgardner> xubuntu256: Definitely, please pastebin those while I research.
<xubuntu256> Sorry, I don't know what pastebin is
<cfhowlett> !pastebin|xubuntu256 read:
<ubottu> xubuntu256 read:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bgardner> Thanks cfhowlett, I didn't see that question.
<xubuntu256> lshw -c network output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7216746/
<xubuntu256> interfaces is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7216750/ - the last two lines I added to try and get it working (based on another site I found), but they didn't work so I commented them out
<bgardner> xubuntu256: Thanks, both of those are the same as mine.  Please paste output of dmesg next.
<bgardner> xubuntu256: I need to step away, but I will be back in just a few minutes.  Go ahead with the paste and I'll check it when I get back.
<xubuntu256> I'm on Windows at the moment. I'll have to shutdown, boot xubuntu, grab dmesg output and jump back on Windows - could take a few minutes.
<bgardner> xubuntu256: At your leisure, I'll be here.  Be sure to put my nick in the output so my IRC client will ping me.
<xubuntu256> bgardner: dmesg output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7216795/ - I'm lost trying to interpret it
<bgardner> xubuntu256: Reading it, stand by.
<simpleuser> Hi there. I’m using a layout different than qwerty (French bépo). I often use the Ctrl+Alt+D to hide all windows in XFCE. Now it works half of the time.
<simpleuser> I must use the new D key or the old one, and it’s very random, changing every session.
<simpleuser> Any idea ?
<bgardner> xubuntu256: Well, driver loaded and card is responding normally but never comes up.  Not sure it would teach us a lot, but please paste in output of 'nm-tool'.
<xubuntu256> bgardner: will be back in a few minutes with it
<xubuntu256> bgardner: nm-tool output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7216840/
<bgardner> xubuntu256: Looking now
<bgardner> xubuntu256: We're talking on the same machine, just dual booted into Windows?  Also using the wired connection, right?
<xubuntu256> Yes - I'm using windows 7 now (wired connection) - never had a problem with it.
<xubuntu256> bgardner: Yes - I'm using windows 7 now (wired connection) - never had a problem with it.
<bgardner> xubuntu256: When you switch from Win7 to Ubuntu, do you reboot or power off?
<xubuntu256> bgardner: I have read of some earlier issues with usign "sleep" mode in Windows, but I'm shutting down fully each time.
<xubuntu256> bgardner: Power off
<bgardner> xubuntu256: :P  Okay, then I think I'm too stupid to fix this.  It should be working as you have it configured (especially since I have the same card and config).
<jcfp> xubuntu256: your lshw output shows autonegotiated at only 10 mbit/s half duplex. Which - Unless you live in a cave, that's probably incorrect. No idea how to fix that though.
<bgardner> xubuntu256: Have you tried asking in #ubuntu?
<xubuntu256> bgardner: Not yet.  Really appreciate the assistance you've given.  Getting late here so I might try #ubuntu tomorrow.  Many thanks.
<bgardner> xubuntu256: I know you run Xubuntu (and so do I), but I highly doubt your issue is specific to the DE.
<bgardner> xubuntu256: My pleasure, good luck and I'm sorry I couldn't get you going.
<xubuntu256> bgardner: I might try installing ubuntu 13.10 64bit over the top of xubuntu just to be sure first.
<RFleming> Good morning!
<jipang_menjerit> hi guys, I've just upgrade my xubuntu to 13.10..unfortunately my screen went problem after login
<jipang_menjerit> tried to install fglrx, but no luck
<RFleming> jipang_menjerit, I'm not an AMD user, but I seem to recall that older cards that worked with FGLRX in previous distros no longer are supported.
<RFleming> jipang_menjerit, you most likely will need to switch to the xorg driver to figure this out.  I don't know what that's called either.
<jipang_menjerit> RFleming, is there any way I can run command to that problem tty?
<jipang_menjerit> I assume it's tty7
<RFleming> yes, but if you're stuck on tty1, that means your graphics driver hasn't loaded.
<RFleming> which means your fglrx didn't compile with the new kernel
<jipang_menjerit> I only know the xrandr command to fix it
<RFleming> I don't know how to install amd drivers from cli
<jipang_menjerit> actually, I manually move to tty1
<jipang_menjerit> sorry for wrong information
<jipang_menjerit> try to fix from there, but no success
<RFleming> jipang_menjerit, check out this post on askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/365631/how-to-reinstall-the-default-graphics-drivers-in-terminal-and-without-internet
<RFleming> that's the best I can do for you.
<jipang_menjerit> better try then nothing
<jipang_menjerit> thanks RFleming
<RFleming> jipang_menjerit, good luck! :)
<jipang_menjerit> forget to ask
<jipang_menjerit> did "blank screen" bug has been fix on kernel 2.11.0-19?
<bekks> jipang_menjerit: Which bug exactly?
<jipang_menjerit> bekks, this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1229686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1195483 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "duplicate for #1229686 [Asus ZenBook Prime UX31A] Installation, Live and Check disc do not start" [High,In progress]
<RFleming> jipang_menjerit, looks like no
<bekks> jipang_menjerit: Both referenced bugs arent fixed, according to the bug tracker.
<RFleming> jipang_menjerit, you said you upgraded to 13.10.
<RFleming> you should be on a newer kernel than 2.11 though
<jipang_menjerit> sorry, should be 3
<RFleming> ahh
<jipang_menjerit> man, I hate small notebook
<jipang_menjerit> any work trough? or should I just change another release/distro?
<akis> hi all. I am reading here:http://xubuntu.org/news/tag/12-04/ that "The support window for Xubuntu 12.04 will end on April 2015. The Ubuntu core for 12.04 is supported until April 2017".Does this definetely mean that my 12.04.4 will stop be updated on April 2015 or it will continue until 2017 when the ubuntu core will be discontinued for 12.04? And if actually the support will stop next year (2015) is it possible to upgrade to 14.04 when it will
<akis> be released without the new system based on 14.04 takes the double size on my hd? Will this upgrading be on my existing system 12.04 or it will be on the side of it?
<RFleming> akis, 12.04 support is 5 years
<RFleming> so October 2017
<RFleming> a new LTS is released every 2 years
<bekks> RFleming: April 2017.
<jipang_menjerit> RFleming, just let you knot that method works for me
<jipang_menjerit> thanks again
<RFleming> whoops :)
<RFleming> jipang_menjerit, good to know!
<akis> RFleming: are u sure about this? why it says: The support window for Xubuntu 12.04 will end on April 2015. What does it mean by this?
<RFleming> akis, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<cfhowlett> akis 12.04 is supported for 3 years on xubuntu
<RFleming> cfhowlett, really?  xubuntu didn't go 5 years like everyone else?
<cfhowlett> RFleming sadly, no ...
<RFleming> oh damn
<RFleming> I never read it right
<jipang_menjerit> is it?
<RFleming> 3 years desktop
<RFleming> 5 years server
<cfhowlett> RFleming true
 * RFleming mutters: That's what you get when you only use LTS for servers.
<cfhowlett> RFleming well you SHOULD use LTS on servers ...
<akis> cfhowlett: ok. that is what i read.Does it this mean that no update will be provided for xubuntu althouth the ubuntu core will be alive until 04/2017?
<cfhowlett> akis for desktop or server?
<RFleming> in the past you can still get updates through archive, but the product isn't supported.
<akis> cfhowlett: desktop (stand alone machine)
<RFleming> until they stop supporting core altogether
<cfhowlett> akis 12.04 desktop supported ends in 2015.  ENDS.  on server ... 2017
<cfhowlett> akis and as stated . ubuntu core is supported until 2017
<RFleming> akis, not planning on upgrading to the new 14.04 LTS coming out Apr 17?
<akis> cfhowlett: ok. its clear. what is then the procedure to be updated through archives or even better to upgrade to 14.04 which is expected to be released this April?
<cfhowlett> akis 14.04 releases on 04/17
<RFleming> akis, since you're on an LTS already... when 14.04 LTS is released, update manager should inform you of a new LTS version and prompt if you want to upgrade.
<akis> cfhowlett: i read that ubuntu 14.04 lts will release on Apr 2015 for a 5 years support until 2019!
<RFleming> akis, no, 14.04 is going to be released in a few days
<jipang_menjerit> what if I install ubuntu server, but install xubuntu-desktop, am I affect with this support issue?
<cfhowlett> akis I suspect you're getting things confused.  14.04 is scheduled for 04/17/14  so: 14 = 2014, 04 = April, thus 14.04 = 2014, Apirl
<akis> RFleming: that it my opinion too! 14.04 is going to be released this Apr.
<RFleming> akis, Ubuntu versions are easy to remember.  YY.mm, YY = year, mm = month
<RFleming> releases happen twice a year, 04 and 10 (April and October)
<RFleming> LTS releases happen when YY is an even numbered year, and always in April
<akis> RFleming: yea. clear.
<akis> cfhowlett: its Greece here. So we have dd/mm/yyyy. But it is clear what you explained to me. I appreciate it.
<RFleming> cfhowlett, there was talk a while ago about a rolling release.  Has that fizzled out?
<cfhowlett> RFleming fizzled.  for now.
<RFleming> an Ubuntu wheezy would be awesome
<akis> cfhowlett: if i will choose to upgrade my system the new version will be installed on my present version or in the side so i it will take more space from my "small" hd?
<cfhowlett> akis your choice to go side by side or replace the existing OS.
<RFleming> did xfce 4.12 get released yet?
<akis> cfhowlett: will be a choice for that through 'update manager" tool? i dont want to go for a new clean isntallation because i dont have the courage for a new configuration of my system!
<cfhowlett> akis through update manager? you current OS will be replaced by 14.04
<cfhowlett> RFleming doesn't seem like it  http://www.xfce.org/
<RFleming> a lot of crossed out text :)
<RFleming> https://wiki.xfce.org/releng/4.12/roadmap
<RFleming> akis, here's a document that you can use as a reference to see how the last LTS upgrade worked.  It should be similar
<RFleming> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<RFleming> you want to look at 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS
<RFleming> there should be a 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS guide come available around April 17, 2014
<akis> cfhowlett: that's good news!  is the best choice. I s this a new capability of ubuntu distribution because some years ago (before i tuned to xubuntu) i upgraded my kubuntu throuth 'terminal"and as far as i can remember it wasnt a replacement.
<cfhowlett> akis could be that functionality wasn't available back then.
<akis> thank you all of you for your advises. your opinion is to choose to go for an upgrade or to stay on 12.04?
<cfhowlett> akis wait for 14.04
<akis> yes wait. and then upgrade or not?
<cfhowlett> akis of course!  14.04 looks to be quite tasty!
<RFleming> upgrade to 14.04 after April 17th
<RFleming> it's a fantastic system
<akis> yes and i already read about some useful functionalities. i just be afraid if my system will be slower or does it hundle better cpu and ram?
<RFleming> xfce has improved since 12.04
<cfhowlett> akis xubuntu should work fine, but if not, lubuntu is optimized for lower and older hardware.  the 14.04 will be LTS
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<akis> yes i know that lubuntu is always here but i will have to go for a new clean installation.
<RFleming> akis, no you don't :)
<cfhowlett> akis sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<RFleming> sudo apt-get -y install lubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get -y remove xubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> akis this ^^^
<RFleming> that'll get rid of xubuntu and install lubuntu
<akis> i konw about these commands but i read that is better to switch to other distros with clean isntallations
<cfhowlett> akis pretty mtrueuch
<cfhowlett> pretty much true
<GridCube> remove xubuntu-desktop will just remove the xubuntu-desktop metapackage, its not a way to uninstall the whole desktop
<GridCube> is in fact useless to do so
<cfhowlett> akis to test ONLY the look and feel of lubuntu, sudo apt-get install lxde    then logout, choose lxde session, login
<pepeca> Hi
<pepeca> I have an usb 3.0 and when I connect it in an usb 3.0 port It doesn't works
<pepeca> but it works in a usb 2.0
<pepeca> this is the output of the  dmesg | grep usb command
<RFleming> GridCube, what if you used apt-get -y purge xubuntu-* xfce4-*?
<akis> anyway i like xubuntu as the best one and i will stay with it. i have 3 systems. 1) dual core 2,2 with 2mb ram 2) old notebook celeron 1,5 ghz with 1,5 gb ram and 3) new netbook 1 ghz with 1gb ram. All of them run 12.04 smoothly! i hope the will do the samewith 14.04 too!
<pepeca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217477/
<RFleming> err autoremove --purge
<pepeca> what could I do???
<cfhowlett> akis I suspect you will be well pleased.  FYI: xubuntu is the base of ubuntustudio
<GridCube> RFleming, i would not recommend to do that
<RFleming> GridCube, was hypothetical anyway
<RFleming> it would be nice if meta packages worked both ways
<pepeca> somebody knows something about my problem???
<RFleming> pepeca, I don't.
<akis> cfhowlett: i am wondering about the following: 12.04 recognisemy lg gm750 mobile phone as ethernet device and i can connect notebook to interent through 3G network. Is there any chance that 14.04 kerner will not support this mobile phone so i wont be able to use it? I have to mention that 10.04 didnt support it. the support began after 12.04 release.
<GridCube> !patience | pepeca
<ubottu> pepeca: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> akis phone support is in 12.04?  it'll continue or be readily available in 14.04
<akis> cfhowlett: uner 12.04 is fully supported it. You confirm that this support will not be discontinued under 14.04?
<cfhowlett> akis my best guess is: chillax, it
<cfhowlett> it'll be there
<cfhowlett> *guess*  As my dear departed dadhttp://qph.is.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-a3e0ad1e648846dd76727d6104965883?convert_to_webp=trueery cent!" would say "It's free advice and worth ev
<GridCube> akis, i would try using a live session and seeing if the phone works there
<RFleming> so Ubuntu One is dying eh?
<GridCube> !ot | RFleming
<ubottu> RFleming: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GridCube> :)
 * RFleming mutters
<RFleming> :D
<akis> GridCube: good idea. i am wondering about this because mane times new kernels ignore older devices.
<GridCube> i was really surprised the other day when i connected an android phone to my pc and thunar automounted the mtp automagically, i was like... woah dude
<fballs> did you have to configure anything? or did it just work?
<akis> GridCube: 12.04 cannot connect with my son's alcatel S pop android phone.
<GridCube> yep, that was the case before to me as well, but now, it worked :D
<akis> but it do it perfectly with my older lg gm750 windows mobile 6.5 phone sing it as an ethernet network device!
<akis> what are the minimal system requirements for 14.04?
<cfhowlett> akis http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/requirements/
<RFleming> a computer :)
<RFleming> Hey skribblezatcha.
<akis> cfhowlett: these requirements are for 12.04
<cfhowlett> akis expect the same for 14.04
<RFleming> I think the space requirement was 6.4 on the install
<skribblezatcha> hey RFleming. how are you doing?
<RFleming> Good, you?
<skribblezatcha> good to hear. things are good over this way, thanks.
<akis> cfhowlett: that will be fine! The newest version of xcfe wont ask for higher requiremnets?
<mzr> cfhowlett - fif you check the specs on the website :)
<mzr> *did
<akis> thank you guys all of you for your very useful advices. i have to go. i ll join this conversation after 14.04 release for your first views of the new system. i hope that upgrade will not take more space on my hd because my older notebook is almost full!
<RFleming> mzr, you figure out that VMware unity thing?
<mzr> yeah, can't activate unity from fullscreen, genius
<RFleming> mzr, mine can
<mzr> RFleming: well, mine won't O.o
<skribblezatcha> brb.
<mzr> wb skribblezatcha & RFleming do you use player or workstation?
<RFleming> workstation
<mzr> yeah - I don't have a need for that, so I'm using player....not sure why that'd be a limited feature
<xubuntu540> Hi
<skribblezatcha> whats up xubuntu540.
<xubuntu540> I have a problem with xubuntu.
<skribblezatcha> whats your issue xubuntu540?
<xubuntu540> When it starts it does routine disk drive check, but doesn't go forward from that
<xubuntu540> Literally it gets stuck
<skribblezatcha> so its not allowing you to boot up completely to the login window?
<xubuntu540> No, it does not allow that
<skribblezatcha> ok, is it a fresh install, or did you upgrade from a version of xubuntu to another?
<xubuntu540> Fresh install
<skribblezatcha> ok cool. well then i dont see any reason why you wouldnt be able to boot up. when you installed, did you have a net connection while doing it?
<xubuntu540> Yes i had it connected
<skribblezatcha> ok good. what are the specs of the machine that you are running xubuntu on if you dont mind me asking?
<xubuntu540> Specs..? Uh, it's very old for what i know..
<mzr> xubuntu540: ^ (cpu, disk space available, & ram)
<mzr> what was the original os?
<skribblezatcha> ok, do you know if its able to boot a pae kernel?
<xubuntu540> It was xp
<mzr> if it could run xp then usually it can run xubuntu, but you might be on the minimum end of specs
<xubuntu540> What is pae kernel? .. I'm not that good with computers
<bekks> xubuntu540: Which CPU exactly do you have?
<skribblezatcha> ok, i am wondering if you are getting a kernel panic when trying to boot up.
<mzr> xubuntu540: there should be a general sticker for the cpu somewhere on it if you don't know
<xubuntu540> Hmm
<skribblezatcha> pae stands for physical address extension. basically i guess that it allows for a 32 bit kernel (OS) to utilize ram as if its a 64 bit system.
<skribblezatcha> although after kernel 3.5 the non-pae kernel stopped being shipped. so all of the kernels after 3.5 are pae enabled kernel, and some of the older machines have issues with booting them.
<skribblezatcha> are you on a different machine right now xubuntu540?
<xubuntu540> Yes
<skribblezatcha> ok, can you try booting the machine with xubuntu on it please and see if there is a mention of a kernel panic?
<skribblezatcha> or so that we know exactly what its saying when trying to boot please.
<xubuntu540> Okay
<skribblezatcha> thanks.:)
<xubuntu540> So should it appear on that black screen..? 'cause it now on unlocking the disk part
<skribblezatcha> hmm, so you encrypted your home disk during installation?
<xubuntu540> Yes..?
<skribblezatcha> ok, that just hit me thats all, as to why that step is in your boot up process.
<skribblezatcha> ok, so is it doing anything after that step, or is that where its getting stuck?
<xubuntu540> English is not my native language, so i'm trying my best to understand... Just so you know...
<xubuntu540> It starts that disk drive check and then it gets stuck
<skribblezatcha> ok, and once stuck there is no error message that shows up or anything?
<xubuntu540> No. It shows a bar that fills up, disappears and then nothing moves.
<skribblezatcha> how long have you let it sit after that xubuntu540?
<xubuntu540>  A bit over an hour on a firts try
<skribblezatcha> ok, thanks.
<skribblezatcha> i think that something went wrong during installation xubuntu540. maybe you should try reinstalling it. are you installing xubuntu saucy or xubuntu trusty?
<xubuntu540> Is there anything i could do or is my computer a lost cause?
<skribblezatcha> i would reinstall xubuntu and see if it boots for you. are you installing xubuntu saucy or xubuntu trusty?
<xubuntu540> Is there anything i can do or is my computer a lost cause?
<skribblezatcha> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/  this is xubuntu trusty's daily build page.
<cfhowlett> skribblezatcha download ISO, verify via md5sum, make boot USB and reinstall
<skribblezatcha> redirects that to xubuntu540 ^
<xubuntu540> Saucy
<cfhowlett> skribblezatcha sorry - right
<skribblezatcha> read cfhowlett's statement xubuntu540. have a good one.:D
<xubuntu540> Ok, i'll try to re-install it. Thank you
<XUbuntu_bang> I want to report a bug
<XUbuntu_bang> I want to speak to someone in charge
<bekks> In charge of what?
<mzr> bekks: lol, he left less than a minute after asking
<bekks> Maybe he found someone "in charge" :P
<brunost> bekks: I bet he dialed support in stead
<mzr> when somebody gets a second - who's the lead or Quality Assurance?
<bekks> mzr: Do you want to praise him/her? :)
<mzr> bekks: no comment
<Justanick> Is there an option, that Xubuntu doesn't react on a closed lid (laptop) at the moment the system is shutting down?
<Justanick> It is not very funny, if the system changes to standby at the shutdown process. ;) Using 14.04
<ochosi> you can set that in the xfce4-power-manager-settings
<ochosi> there should be two settings for what happens on lid-close
<ochosi> one for on-battery, one for plugged-into-powersource
<mzr> ochosi: no laptop lid options on my end
<ochosi> do you see it on this screenshot? http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-2014-04-07-211326.php
<Justanick> That is well known and not the problem. If I select the shutdown and the system starts to shutdown and I close than the screen it should be ignored. Not if I'm on the "desktop".
<mzr> mine just asys power manager, guess I'll try relaunching from terminal
<Justanick> Something like if the system just shutting down, ignore the lid is searched.
<mzr> Justanick: not to ignore your problem, but windows does that too, idk about osx, haven't tried it
<Justanick> @mzr: Maybe, but I haven't never triggered under windows 7. But two times the last weekend under Xubuntu.
<Justanick> Maybe, but I have never triggered under windows 7.
<mzr> well....can i say user-bias? :P
<mzr> but seriously- have you looked in power manager yet?
<Kekai> Is there a BSOD equivalent for linux?
<Justanick> mzr: Yes, I have had a look at the powermanagment before I choose the irc channel.
<Justanick> Using W7 and xubuntu ~50/50
<mzr> so...would just disabling the lid-power stuff fix it for u?
<Justanick> Kekai: Maybe Kernel Panic
<mzr> Kekai: are you a troll? :P
<Kekai> no
<Kekai> i am proving a point to a friend that there is no blue screen on linux
<bekks> Kekai: Even linux can crash.
<Kekai> oh i know that
<Kekai> anything can crash
<Kekai> From PCs
<Kekai> to your body
<bekks> Kekai: So you cant prove it to your friend.
<Justanick> mzr: Disabling the lid power option is not an option. I'm using this to set the laptop to sleep mode for short times.
<Kekai> he also claims that he used linux and it rashed and he had to buy Ubuntu
<Kekai> so idk if I should listen to him
<bekks> Justanick: Then you have to wait for the shutdown before closing the lid.
<Justanick> bekks: Sounds so.
<bekks> Kekai: Dont listen to him at all, since Ubuntu is free.
<Kekai> mhm
<Kekai> i prefer Xubuntu
<skribblezatcha> you can buy it with a donation.
<Kekai> but thats all it is
<Kekai> a donation
<skribblezatcha> i prefer xubuntu as well. i wont touch ubuntu.
<Kekai> Ubuntu is good, but I couldn't use it
<skribblezatcha> agreed Kekai..but i do know some that donate and are sent a special disc made or buy the premade usb stick that is already made for them.
<mzr> kekai - some people aren't the smartest when it comes to getting free stuff
<Kekai> It was taking up more RAM than I could provide
<Kekai> I only have 1 GB
<skribblezatcha> i wont use unity, or the spyware that comes included in it. even using xubuntu i instal synaptic and gdebi installer, and then uninstall the software-center.
<skribblezatcha> o ok, i see Kekai.
<Kekai> So Xubuntu and Lubuntu are the better options
<pleia2> can we nudge this conversaion over to #xubuntu-offtopic please?
<mzr> or getting more ram and running kde....
<skribblezatcha> right, i understand. for me its more about actually preferring the XFCE DE than other DE's.
<skribblezatcha> i have 2gb ram, with a single core 900 @ 2.2ghz. this laptop just turned 3 yrs old december 2013. so its fairly new.
<bekks> skribblezatcha: You cant buy Ubuntu at all. You can donate or not. but you cannot buy Ubuntu.
<skribblezatcha> it does well, but doesnt have the greatest specs.
<skribblezatcha> bekks, i thought that was already discussed and corrected like ten lines ago.
<skribblezatcha> agreed.
<skribblezatcha> as i said, i know people that purchase (donate) the premade cds and usb sticks for themselves.
<bekks> skribblezatcha: And there isi no whatsoever spyware in Unity.
<skribblezatcha> false bekks.
<skribblezatcha> spyware galore.
<pleia2> folks, move this to -offtopic
<bekks> Stop spreading FUD please.
<pleia2> it's really not appropriate here
<bekks> skribblezatcha: The amazon shopping lense can easily be disabled.
<skribblezatcha> been there and done that too, so i wont bow down to what you say about it, i will just KNOW that there is spyware in it and move on. ending this convo.
<mzr> bekks: skribblezatcha: Kekai: /join #xubuntu-offtopic lol
<bekks> mzr: Acknowledged, but I wont follow a FUD discussion anywhere ;)
<skribblezatcha> oops, i thought that i was in offtopic. my apologies.
<mzr> on a support level- any idea why my touchpad works when i run xubuntu in a vm with a windows host, but not off of a liveusb?
<Justanick> Does the vm not simulate an mouse?
<bekks> Maybe the livecd just doesnt ship the driver for your touchpad.
<mzr> so a full install would you're thinking?
<badelvis> hi there.
<badelvis> I encrypted my SSD during installation with luks. Now Xubuntu says its full, but only 40 GB are used and the whole SSD is 256 GB. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<badelvis> .. of whats wrong
<bekks> badelvis: the partition you created upon installation is full.
<badelvis> bekks: i assumed it would take the whole drive. anyway i cant look at this hidden partition table
<badelvis> bekks: at least not with gparted, i suppose
<bekks> I never dealt with encryption, sorry.
<kbits> is there a reason why xubuntu is not updating to 3.8+ on precise LTS?  I am still stuck on 3.2.0.60 for some reason.
<bekks> kbits: Do you talk about the kernel version?
<kbits> yes
<bekks> kbits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kbits> also is there a bug with firefox resetting settings?
<kbits> every reboot, it has been resetting my settings
<kbits> even though I saved session
<bekks> Maybe your settings are broken, try with "fresh" settings.
<kbits> this is odd, I installed 12.04.4 LTS form USB. but it is still 3.2.0-60-generic-pae
<kbits> from*
<kbits> ok, so if I was to update to 12.10 or higher, would I still get LTS later?
<skribblezatcha> is it an install to usb using peristence kbits?
<kbits> it was a live USB, using UNetBootin
<kbits> I believe so
<skribblezatcha> cool, and you installed it to HDD from the usb stick then?
<kbits> yes
<kbits> and updated
<skribblezatcha> ok cool. so you are saying that settings arent holding when you restart?
<kbits> yeah, they are not sticking, I have to redownload the Adblock and Ghostery, and such plugins, and have to go change my settings everytime
<skribblezatcha> ok, do you still have the usb stick with xubuntu on it kbits?
<kbits> I sure do
<skribblezatcha> also did you try a dual boot or just installing xubuntu?
<kbits> this is a fresh install, and no windows or duel booting involved
<skribblezatcha> ok cool. i would go live and reinstall it again kbits. if you want man, go live and come back and you can install it while chatting. just to be sure that things are ok.
<skribblezatcha> i would also from the live session, reformat the partition to ext4 that you want to install to..and create your swap, then go ahead and reinstall it and see what happens.
<kbits> whats the best recommended setting for my partitions?  150 GB Drive
<skribblezatcha> how much ram do you have?
<kbits> I want a 4GB swap no matter what
<kbits> 4G RAM
<kbits> or is a 4GB swap too big?
<skribblezatcha> ok, well then go from either a 4gb swap to 8gb swap, and add a bit since 4gb is actually 4096mb.
<kbits> right
<skribblezatcha> i have 2gb ram, so i use a 4gb swap.
<kbits> do I need a separate boot partition?
<skribblezatcha> its double your ram to get sleep functions and all of that. thats the usual rule of thumb.
<skribblezatcha> no, you can just create the installation partiton, and then a swap and you are good to go.
<skribblezatcha> have boot at /
<kbits> ok
<kbits> also
<kbits> I been encrypting my home, is that good and advised, or a bad thing to be doing?
<skribblezatcha> security wise its a good thing, IF you are aware that if you want to access data from it you need to know how to unencrypt it. do you?
<skribblezatcha> if not, dont do it.:)
<skribblezatcha> if so, you are good to go.
<kbits> also, what is recommended for the BIOS?  since I do not have UEFI, how do I need my BIOS setup to work flawlessly with xubuntu?
<skribblezatcha> for example you are running a live session and try to access your install to get something, you cant because its encrypted, or for example you ssh in to your machine and cant access your data because its encrypted.
<kbits> I tend to want to stay away from SSH lol
<skribblezatcha> if you arent using uefi and are using the older (normal) bios..you dont have to worry about anything whatsoever other than installing it.
<skribblezatcha> lol i hear you. i dont use it either man, i am a home user. if i find a reason to use it oneday then i will go for it..until then i am good to go.
<kbits> the reason I ask, is because power management, my BIOS is being a bit greedy with it
<skribblezatcha> what do you mean? as far as the power management thing?
<RFleming> kbits, how much RAM do you have installed?
<kbits> The ACPI, and DSDT has been giving me errors when using fwts, because I saw on a forum about it
<kbits> I have 4GB, sorry phone called
<skribblezatcha> so if you enter acpi -t in terminal kbits what happens?
<kbits> hah
<bekks> kbits: How much RAM do you have?
<kbits> it says it is not installed
<kbits> 4GB
<kbits> 4096 MiB
<bekks> kbits: Then you dont need more swap than about 4200MB.
<skribblezatcha> ok, well then thats one error dealt with.:)  run sudo apt-get install acpi
<kbits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7218856/
<kbits> thats my fwts results
<kbits> perhaps someone can shed some light on what needs to be done
<kbits> ok I will install it
<skribblezatcha> well back to your settings not holding. i would fresh install, and then go from there kbits.
<kbits> hmm.. will I have to reinstall acpi again?
<kbits> I could of sworn that installed default
<skribblezatcha> yes, i also have something else to recommend to you to make sure that all of those little things are installed for you. like acpi, lm-sensors, binutils, etc.
<kbits> will that help the problems or errors in the log?
<skribblezatcha> yes, but if your settings dont hold its all for nothing right?
<kbits> I do not mind reformatting, nothing to loose really except some configurations... but thats about it, the thing is, I want to make sure I do this right, and those errors, at least the critical and highs can be avoided
<kbits> I am hoping anyways
<skribblezatcha> well once you are on the usb stick..come back to the channel and we can go from there ok?
<kbits> ok, I may be a different name, or I will use kbits
<kbits> bb in  a moment
<loetmichel-l750> moin
<loetmichel-l750> oh, english, sorry
<loetmichel-l750> bye
<kbits> ok on the live
<kbits> I am back :)
<skribblezatcha> wb man.:)
<kbits> just deleted it
<kbits> about to setup partitions
<skribblezatcha> cool, are you doing that from gparted?
<kbits> yes
<skribblezatcha> cool.
<kbits> ok got 1 ext4 partition, and a linux swap setup
<skribblezatcha> nice, now go ahead and install xubuntu to the ext4 partition, and once installed and updated we are good to go.
<kbits> I set the swap to 4 GB again
<skribblezatcha> ok cool.
<kbits> I do not hibernate my system
<kbits> now this is the question
<skribblezatcha> ok..
<kbits> it acts like it wants to delete files, but will it create any new partitions?
<kbits> or change my setup?
<skribblezatcha> what do you mean, what acts like it wants to delete files and will what create new partitions?
<kbits> there is 2 choices
<kbits> Rease, or do something else
<kbits> Erase*
<skribblezatcha> do something else kbits.
<skribblezatcha> once there let me know man.
<kbits> there
<kbits> it shows my partitions
<skribblezatcha> ok cool, now click on your ext4 partition, then do you see change down there?
<kbits> sda1
<skribblezatcha> yes, click on sda1, then look below the partition chart, and you will see "change" see it?
<kbits> did it, figured that part out, it was not setup, but now it is on next step
<skribblezatcha> ok cool.
<skribblezatcha> yeah on change you choose ext4, tick format, and choose /
<kbits> yes
<skribblezatcha> then it goes to the next step when you click on next.
<skribblezatcha> ok good.:)
<kbits> btw I done this a million times, just not manual
<skribblezatcha> i feel you. well the manual way tends to work best when creating a swap, or something like that..because letting it just erase, gets rid of that swap that you made. then you have to go back later and create it again you know?
<kbits> it has created my swap before, but there is errors on this on install all the time btw
<skribblezatcha> yeah, i dont know what the deal is..although the medibuntu repo's are no longer available. so i know that those may need removed.
<kbits> always errors with Nvidia drivers
<skribblezatcha> those are all things that i have seen a long the way though man. i learn them from others since i never used precise. just precise based distros.
<skribblezatcha> most of what i know about that is because i know others that do use it.
<skribblezatcha> right right.
<kbits> the errors are only with the driver not existing, and then it has to force update automatically... this thing has a brain... but the pause is long before it does it, and I have to wait, a couple of times, I thought it just hanged, and restarted, which was a no-no
<skribblezatcha> i know right.
<kbits> btw, any idea to as to why the download rate is lower on live usb, or cd, than the updater on the hdd?
<skribblezatcha> what do you mean, like the speed?
<kbits> 30 - 200 KiB download rate on USB, but 600+ KiB on the HDD booted
<skribblezatcha> no i sure dont.
<kbits> I guess its downloading to RAM or something?
<skribblezatcha> i have no clue kbits.
<skribblezatcha> brb kbits. i am going to go and restart real quick.
<kbits> install would be much faster if I could get my full connection rate downloading. :P
<kbits> !weather
<skribblezatcha> ok back..thanks.
<kbits> wb
<skribblezatcha> thanks.
<kbits> are those q2 games on ubuntu software center safe?
<kbits> Quake2*
<skribblezatcha> i dont know, i dont use the software-center kbits. i install synaptic and gdebi and uninstall the software-center. i am sure that the games are safe though.
<kbits> I like the reviews, only reason I keep it
<kbits> helps me know if somethiing sucks or not
<skribblezatcha> right, i feel you.:)
<kbits> yeah, the synaptic is a life saver
<kbits> if I am too lazey to use sudo's
<kbits> good for finding system packages
<kbits> and desktops
<skribblezatcha> plus you can install so much all at the same time. its nice for uninstalling too since it gets rid of all config files with a complete removal.
<skribblezatcha> you can see all packages that are related to a package too..which is nice and remove it all at the same time.
<kbits> sudo apt-get remove --purge package does the same thing right?
<skribblezatcha> yes, but it usually gets rid of THE package, and not the deps that are installed with the package.
<skribblezatcha> thats why i go in and do it with synaptic. to get ALL of it.
<kbits> yeah I hate dependancies
<skribblezatcha> i do too.
<kbits> and I hate adding ppa's
<kbits> can't trust most of them
<skribblezatcha> i add ppa's sometimes..but nowadays with me thinking ahead i tend to leave them alone.
<kbits> lol, I learned my lesson
<kbits> many reformats do to ppa's
<skribblezatcha> for the fact that when using a version of an OS that isnt LTS, and also doesnt support upgrade through terminal..which i tend to anyways, i dont like cleaning up sources before doing so.
<kbits> either that or bad dependancies
<skribblezatcha> lol i hear that.
<skribblezatcha> right, exactly.
<kbits> eh, I have to clean up the installs everytime too
<kbits> I really have no need for thunderbird, or mail services
<kbits> and I do not use bluetooth
<skribblezatcha> see i love thunderbird. its a heavy app though.
<skribblezatcha> i dont use bluetooth either.
<kbits> and bluetooth and some mail services have major dependancies
<kbits> just uninstall one of those, and your whole desktop is crippled
<kbits> or unbootable
<skribblezatcha> well what you do is go to thunderbird's site online, and download thunderbird, then just run the executable. make a panel launcher for it, or a desktop launcher and you are good to go.
<skribblezatcha> i agree with you there, its out there.
<skribblezatcha> once you get that installed and updated kbits, i want to share something with you. i think that you will like it. its pretty neat. but i will share it with you in a PM if that is ok.
<kbits> I love how this installer goes "oops I can not find this folder", then its like, "Ok, found it" lmao
<skribblezatcha> lol
<kbits> well
<kbits> is it something risky?
<kbits> wont kill my pc?
<skribblezatcha> no not at all, i think that you will like it. it will probably be a bit faster on that pc to be honest.
<kbits> right now I want to fix my problems to be honest
<skribblezatcha> well ofcourse. thats the best thing to do since thats your main OS.
<skribblezatcha> brb man.
<kbits> the pc runs fine, and games too... just my card overheats a bit, and random lock ups in games... but nothing too severe YET.
<kbits> and wb
<skribblezatcha> right right, well thats cool..and thanks.
<kbits> the fwts results bother me though
<kbits> oh nice, the connection kicked into 10th gear
<skribblezatcha> well for that, we are going to head to another repo and download a .deb of inxi..then you will run inxi --recommends and it will show you all of the packages that you need to install to get better results with that test.
<skribblezatcha> nice.
<kbits> another ppa?
<kbits> not so sure about that
<skribblezatcha> no, you dont need a ppa for that.
<kbits> sounds legit
<skribblezatcha> it is, i use it.
<kbits> now its at the part of throwing up 1000 WARNINGS and ERRORS not finding modules
<kbits> then it appears to hang
<skribblezatcha> is it saying where its going to find those modules?
<skribblezatcha> are there errors medibuntu related?
<kbits> naw gl and nvidia related
<kbits> it is still hung
<kbits> it appears to be downloading
<kbits> but nothing is showing in terminal
<skribblezatcha> right right.
<kbits> naw this is ubiquity: WARNING:root:modinfo for module nvidia_versionnumberhere failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_versionnumber
<xubuntu068> Not sure if I am in the right place but I'll give it a try. I created an Xubuntu CD and it booted nicely on my newer Toshiba Satellite. Ran in live mode and all seemed to work well. Now I want to try it on my very old Toshiba but upon booting it only shows a white screen.
#xubuntu 2014-04-08
<xubuntu068> I've tried a few suggestions given in the ubuntu manuals: deleting the quiet splash command, adding nomodeset, vga=771, xforcevesa and a few others but all that happens that shortly after leaving the boot menu, the screen goes white. The CD continues to run actively for several minutes but nothing changes.
<xubuntu068> Any suggestions?
<xubuntu068> Oops, forgot to describe the computer. Its a Toshiba Satellite 5000 with Pentium III, 512 MG RAM, 37.5 GB Hard-drive (presently with windows XP, about 26 MB of free space. It has a NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go graphics card.
<Rainwave> Hey guys, the Software Updater in Xubuntu 13.10 is constantly popping up every login and I can't turn it off.  I'm finding it highly annoying.  How can I turn it off?
<Rainwave> I've already set it to update every week and automatically install and I tried turning it off using Sessions and Startup but it persists.
<RFleming> Greetings!
<randomnomad> im trying to get audio to passthrough my hdmi connection
<randomnomad> is there any one that could help me set this up
<xubuntu340> lo?
<cfhowlett> DesuTM greetings.  ask your questions
<Desu_TM> brb crash report :(
<Desu_TM> "The system log from your installation contains an error."
<Desu_TM> is this a corrupt iso?
<holstein> !md5 > Desu_TM
<ubottu> Desu_TM, please see my private message
<Desu_TM> ty for that :)
<holstein> an error in the system log could be anything, though
<Desu_TM> well last time I had, I googled it and it turned out to be a grub error, but i dont know about this time is all
<holstein> could be just a message
<Desu_TM> fair enough
<holstein> Desu_TM: what is the message?
<Desu_TM> hang on
<Desu_TM> ill see if i can get it
<Desu_TM> The system log from your installation contains an error.  The specific error commonly occurs when there is an issue with the disk to which you are trying to install Ubuntu.  It is recommended that you back up important data on your disk and investigate the situation.  Measures you might take include cehcking cable connections for your disks and using software tools to investigate the health of your hardware.
<holstein> Desu_TM: thats what i was thinking.. a potential bad hard drive
<Desu_TM> i was dual booting with win 7 ultimate and it started blue screening all the time
<Desu_TM> so i figured id try zubuntu
<Desu_TM> same again :(
<Desu_TM> it's not an old laptop
<Desu_TM> I*xubuntu
<cfhowlett> Desu_TM bsod with different OS's is a pretty definitive sign of hardware failure
<holstein> Desu_TM: blue screens can be due to failing hard drives
<Desu_TM> damn :/
<holstein> Desu_TM: i would just fire up a  hard drive test, and see
<Desu_TM> might need a new hard drive then?
<holstein> Desu_TM: drives are cheap, and you data should be backed up, regardless
<Desu_TM> well with me wiping my drive and dual booting up again to clean it out, i didnt have anything of value anyway
<Desu_TM> thank you for your help though :)
<Desu_TM> I was thinking maybe a video card or something
<holstein> Desu_TM: it literally could be anything.. start at the beginning and test
<Desu_TM> cool. cheers dude.
<Desu_TM> ill get on it. laters
<holstein> Desu_TM: there are memory tests, and hard drive tests easily accessilbe from live CD's
<Desu_TM> sweet. I'll make sure I do them all. cheers guys
<holstein> Desu_TM: good luck!
<Desu_TM> haha thanks
<ZatsuneNoMokou> anybody here?
<bazhang> yep
<MagRel> Hi, Can you help me with samba?
<elfy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MagRel> I try lots of tips, how to do it. At last, I try this: http://www.unixmen.com/howto-install-and-configure-samba-share-in-ubuntu/
<MagRel> And finally it looks like work. But my problems start in step 6.
<MagRel> I click on samba in menu, and see only symbol for waiting.
<MagRel> Anyone can help me?
<bekks> MagRel: We dont know without a specifix support question.
<MagRel> bekks> Ok, I try to run samba in console, and make printscreen.
<bekks> MagRel: Thats not a question until now.
<MagRel> This I can see after try to start samba in console. http://postimg.org/image/kviaxw007/
<bekks> MagRel: Thats not how you start samba.
<bekks> !samba | MagRel
<ubottu> MagRel: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<MagRel> Thx, but i dont use windows, I have 2 PC with xubuntu.
<MagRel> 3 years back, its work for me on ubuntu.
<bekks> MagRel: Then pleasae read the links given on how to setup and use samba on linux.
<bekks> MagRel: the second link is essential.
<MagRel> Ok, I read this and try it. But I try way from http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/samba and ubuntu forum, and I've used a lot of google. It is not that I would not seek a right to ask. Looking for a solution for several days.
<donc3> I have a memmory usb 3.0 that is only recognized in the usb 2.0 port
<donc3> this is the output of dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217477/
<donc3> can anyone help me?
<MagRel> I read that article, but it is not I need.
<bekks> MagRel: It actually is needed since it tells you how to setup and configure samba.
<MagRel> I read it, I suppose, that in the first text (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently) I suppose I do like I did not have xubuntu, but win. Problem Is it possible that I'm upset system to its prior practice. Is there any other way to share files between two Linux systems? Security is very important this time, it is a one-off transfer between two computers on which I am the only user.
<MagRel> Sorry for the mistake, I meant to say that for my security is not important.
<knome> MagRel, what's your native language?
<MagRel> knome> My native language is Czech. For a long time I did not speak English. But the technical documentation I can read with understanding. I used google translate so I can respond quicker. But now I guess it was not the best idea.
<knome> !cz | MagRel
<Dmitriy_> Hello. Can anybody help with problem on x14.04. On login screen after few seconds system will stop react on any keys or mouse
<Dmitriy_> Sorry for bad english
<CyborgCygnus> How do you use a terminal to clear cache, tmp files ect in xubuntu? Does it even do that, is there something for it in the system settings?
<xubuntu900> hi
<baizon> hi h
<baizon> hi hi
<HusTler> hi
<HusTler> Installed xubuntu last night and really diggin it!
<xubuntu369> sudo afk-all install
<xubuntu369> sudo hallp
<knome> xubuntu369, do you have a support issue?
<it_robin> hi people
<it_robin> i have a support question anyone available?
<knome> just ask and people will answer if they know the answer
<it_robin> i have a atom pc with 2gb RAM and graphic install is failing. is there a command at boot menu to start text mode?
<it_robin> probably trivial but couldn't find it
<RFleming> Morning
<it_robin> good afternoon from here
<RFleming> the wonders of the web!
<RFleming> hows xubuntu doing today knome?  Happy so far?
<it_robin> well i do have a Q
<it_robin> how can i install xubuntu in text mode
<RFleming> ask and ye shall receive, eventually
<knome> RFleming, trying to recover from sickness.
<it_robin> i have a Atom pc with 2 gb ram
<RFleming> Umm, you don't :)
<it_robin> graphics are failing :D
<RFleming> I'm assuming as in text mode, you mean no xfce :)
<RFleming> it_robin, install ubuntu server
<knome> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<knome> it_robin, you can use that and then select xubuntu-desktop on the task selection
<it_robin> hmm ok perhaps i could install xfce afterwards
<knome> though if you're having trouble installing, you might have trouble running..
<it_robin> true true
<it_robin> the old install is a ubuntu 9.04
<it_robin> well gonna try the minimal install and see where i ends
<it_robin> i could always do lubuntu right?
<RFleming> knome, hope you get to feeling better
<RFleming> it_robin, if you say you're having graphical issues, and you just want a command line interface, then I would use ubuntu server.  It's made for cli, and LTS lasts 5 years, not 3
<RFleming> you could always install xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop on top later.
<RFleming> it'll also be rock solid
<RFleming> (unless you have hardware problems)
<it_robin> thats true
<it_robin> i have several ubuntu server running here so let's do that
<it_robin> anyway thanks people i now have some leads i can follow
<RFleming> you're very welcome.
<delt> hello
<delt> /usr/lib/indicator-sound-gtk2/indicator-sound-service pukes the following error: (process:3359): libindicator-WARNING **: No watchers, service timing out.
<delt> since updating 14.04 from beta1 to current packages
<delt> hello GridCube, maybe you can help
<GridCube> i dont know
<delt> trying to get /usr/lib/indicator-sound-gtk2/indicator-sound-service up and running again
<delt> pukes this error: (process:3359): libindicator-WARNING **: No watchers, service timing out.
<delt> a few days ago i updated to current packages and it broke a few things, now i updated again and most of those breakages are fixed.
<delt> except this one.
<delt> oh wait, seems like it's fixed now! just had to logout and log back in after uninstalling and reinstalling the indicator-sound-gtk2 package :D
<RFleming> the best kind of problem.  one that fixes itself. :)
<delt> haha yep
<kabamaru> hi
<kabamaru> i setup
<kabamaru> the xubuntu 13
<kabamaru> but i have a problem
<kabamaru> the firefox dont have a flash player
<baizon> kabamaru: yes, you can install flash?
<baizon> kabamaru: http://askubuntu.com/questions/341428/how-to-install-flash-player-on-ubuntu
<GridCube> kabamaru, do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<lovetruth> hello
<lovetruth> after I installed fglrx driver and few network changes my PC starts in about 2 minutes
<lovetruth> and before it did in few seconds!...
<lovetruth> more exactly, now in 2:20 minutes!...
<lovetruth> what can I do to fix this???...
<koegs> lovetruth: you can use bootchart to check whats taking so long
<lovetruth> that is some application or?
<koegs> yes, install bootchart "sudo apt-get install bootchart", now pngs will be put to /var/log/bootchart
<lovetruth> koegs: here is dmesg output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7221933/
<lovetruth> see that large gap?...
<lovetruth> koegs: it seems to be fglrx
<lovetruth> what can I do?...
<lovetruth> c'mon...
<holstein> lovetruth: do you have a support question?
<lovetruth> yes
<lovetruth> I've got 2, actually... :)
<holstein> lovetruth: you can revert to the other driver which seems to provide a boot time you prefer
<lovetruth> yes... but I need the full functionality of my Radeon HD Graphic Card...
<holstein> lovetruth: ok. then, you understand the compromise that is made
<lovetruth> I guess that ... :)
<lovetruth> another question:
<holstein> lovetruth: you were not guaranteed linux support with that device, so, this is one of the compromises you may have to make to provide yourself linux support
<lovetruth> ah... do I have guaranteed linux support on some graphic card?...
<holstein> lovetruth: you ask the vendor.. system76 for example provides linux support
<holstein> intel also usually provides linux support, at least for most devices
<RFleming> lovetruth, yes, those that are supported by the manufacturer with their drivers.  AMD/ATI will support cards for so long before they're written out of the drivers.  Drivers only work with certain kernel versions before the manufacturer decides to stop writing for older kernels, so it's quite possible to upgrade your OS and no longer have a supported graphics card for your driver.
<holstein> AMD or nnvidia can choose not to support linux with a proprietary driver, since they didnt promise to do so
<holstein> lovetruth: there are ppa's that steam recomends users add to get the latest drivers
<lovetruth> thank you :)
<lovetruth> also... is it possible to change the order of NICs in Xubuntu?...
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa is that PPA, though, ppa's are not officially supported
<holstein> lovetruth: yes
<lovetruth> how?...
<holstein> http://www.banym.de/linux/centos/change-network-device-name-from-eth1-back-to-eth0
<RFleming> ?
<holstein> http://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/05/13/change-the-network-card-name-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<lovetruth> ok... but I have some virtual NIC I want to be first :)
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2185051
<lovetruth> like , I creaded one using ip link
<holstein> lovetruth: put them where you like
<lovetruth> ip li add link eth0 cad0 address 00:xx:...
<holstein> the names and reference to the names are relevant
<lovetruth> but I can't see this interface in 70-permanent
<lovetruth> and don't know how can I add it , if that is even possible
<holstein> lovetruth: its all open, so, theoretically, if you care to research *anything* is possible
<holstein> lovetruth: i would suggest going to the main #ubuntu channel, since that is not specific to xubuntu or xfce, and you may have a larger base of volunteers to help you
<lovetruth> yes... but how :) I am searching for this for 2 days...
<holstein> lovetruth: you can also truy the server channels
<holstein> lovetruth: you really shouldnt need to change those, but the links i gave describe how to change names
<lovetruth> I actually have a wine app
<lovetruth> that requires certain MAC
<holstein> lovetruth: there may be a larger question that is, why are you trying to change them? and is there a better way to deal with it?
<lovetruth> and I managed to get the app under wine working
<holstein> lovetruth: wine is *always* a compromise
<lovetruth> but I didn't manage to fix the MAC. I did change the real NIC's MAC, and it worked
<holstein> lovetruth: you should be able to refer to whatever nic you like there, rather than changing the core of the OS to conform to an application that is not intended to run on it
<lovetruth> but I cannot have the real NIC's MAC changed for some local reasons...
<holstein> lovetruth: the MAC is not broken, so, you wont need to fix kit
<lovetruth> the app does require certain MAC
<lovetruth> (old licence issue, it's on some old PC's MAC)
<holstein> lovetruth: i would either try a networking/linux channel, or try a native application
<lovetruth> it's ProE 3.0
<lovetruth> didn't find native app for that
<lovetruth> so MAC change of virtual NIC seemed the best
<lovetruth> :)
<RFleming> lovetruth, in /etc/network/interfaces you can override the MAC address via the hwaddress scope
<RFleming> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<RFleming> hwaddress ether 01:02:03:04:05:06
<lovetruth> RFleming: did change the MAC, using if eth0 hw ether xx:yy...
<lovetruth> but I can't have the real NIC's MAC changed
<lovetruth> so I need some virtual NIC with that MAC
<lovetruth> got that, but it's not seen as the first in wine
<lovetruth> and Wine says that the Wine software sees the Linux's NIC order
<lovetruth> order of NICs*
<RFleming> lovetruth, then create a virtual nic
<lovetruth> I created a virtual NIC using ip li add link eth0 cad0 address xx:yy:...
<lovetruth> the cad0 interface is up and even has some ips
<lovetruth> but wine looks first at eth0
<lovetruth> and says that MAC is not right for it...
<RFleming> which is correct.
<lovetruth> and wine says that it looks up the Linux's order of NICS. Whichever is first in Linux, is first in MAC...
<RFleming> your app needs to be told which nic to bind to
<lovetruth> yes
<lovetruth> how?...
<holstein> lovetruth: in the application
<holstein> lovetruth: what are you trying to do? can you just replace that funtionality with a native application? wine will *always* be a compromise
<holstein> lovetruth: if the windows application, that is not intended to run on linux, doesent allow you to bind in linux, then, i sugggest looking for a linux application
<lovetruth> didn't find ProE for linux
<holstein> lovetruth: what are you trying to do?
<lovetruth> run that. ProE :)
<RFleming> that's a question for the WINE people
<holstein> lovetruth: what functionatliy? friend
<lovetruth> it's a CAD software
<holstein> lovetruth: the fact is.. nothing about linux or xubuntu is preventing ProE from running on linux
<lovetruth> you design stuff with it
<holstein> lovetruth: but, the ProE creators are preventing that.. so, it will *always* be a compromise
<holstein> lovetruth: you shouldnt need networking access to "design stuff" with it
<lovetruth> I know :)
<holstein> lovetruth: you should look for native replacements. or, run windows in virtualbox.. or, dualboot
<lovetruth> but that was the way they designed their licence back then
<lovetruth> by MAC
<lovetruth> under windows I was able to create a virtual NIC using VirtualBox
<holstein> lovetruth: their licensing is irrelevant here
<lovetruth> and change MAC on that and it worked
<holstein> lovetruth: nothing about linux or xubuntu is preventing that from happening.. ProE is pvrenting this from happening
<lovetruth> but on linux the vboxnet0 adapter that virtualbox created doesn't start unless I start VirtualBox itself...
<holstein> lovetruth: you need to ideally get a "fix" from them
<lovetruth> asked the ProE and they told me to use Windows :) ...
<holstein> lovetruth: correct
<holstein> lovetruth: thats what you will need to do, if this applications top notch performance is a number one priority, you will do what they say
<holstein> lovetruth: we are not preventing it from working in linux.. .and, cant facilitate it any more than providing, and suggesting wine
<poopuser> Hi. For some reason Xorg chooses wrong resolution rendering display blank. Currently writing from 1st tty. How can I force xorg to reconsider the settings? xrandr --auto brags about wrong display.
<holstein> lovetruth: you will do best going to wine for support, and/or deciding between virtuabox *or* wine
<holstein> lovetruth: you reference both above, and you dont need wine to run windows in virtualbox.. it could be that simple
<holstein> lovetruth: you can tell virtualbox to be on your lan, not on NAT behind your host's NIC
<holstein> poopuser: i'll use a custom xorg.conf if arandr doesnt work.. assuming the devices can display what im trying to send them
<poopuser> holstein: it's the only device available so I won't get on the browser for info about how to do so. Need a quick fix, a workaround even most dirty.
<holstein> poopuser: you can use a live CD to get to a browser
<poopuser> holstein: maybe I could set 'DISPLAY=' argument and then run xrandr but I am not good at those.
<lovetruth> poopuser: I've been using xrandr
<lovetruth> just need to find out right display
<lovetruth> it can be HDMI-0 or 1 or 2 or whatever you're using
<lovetruth> xrandr -q ?
<holstein> poopuser: there is a graphics repair in the recovery kernel
<lovetruth> xrandr --output CHOSENDISPLAY --auto
<lovetruth> try several?... like DVI-0 and so?...
<Guest34755> wanted to translate xfce package that is at xubuntu then update xfce upsteams. It makes it easier to see how it looks like before committing it. Is there any way to do it?
<delt> just wondering, how do i get the normal bootup messages instead of the screen with 4 flashing dots =)
<Ribeirsg> algum tuga presente?
<cfhowlett> !es|Ribeirsg
<ubottu> Ribeirsg: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<cfhowlett> doh!
<RFleming> delt, http://askubuntu.com/questions/248/how-can-i-show-or-hide-boot-messages-when-ubuntu-starts
<RFleming> slow day
<xubuntu265> is there any reason why i shouldn't be able to get the fixed openssl version from the standard repositories in the 14.04 beta?
<xubuntu265> last i find is the 1.0.1f
<holstein> xubuntu265: its not out yet, so, maybe its not updated.. did you ask in #ubuntu+1 ?
<xubuntu265> no, I haven't. is that the beta channel?
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<elfy> try updating - I got that this morning
<elfy> xubuntu265: ^^
<holstein> yeah... you can try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see if you get newer updates.. or, with the package/update manager of your choice
<xubuntu265> yeah i tried that, didnt help much
<xubuntu265> thanks though, ill try the beta channel
<holstein> xubuntu265: you tried what? updating your package cache? and upgrading packages? are you getting 404's on the repos?
<xubuntu265> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<xubuntu265> that
<holstein> xubuntu265: no errors from "sudo apt-get update" ?
<xubuntu265> none
<holstein> xubuntu265: updates should be there for newer packages as they come in..
<RFleming> elfy, we're not going to see a minor version number increase for the application of a patch, are we?
<xubuntu265> so, just wait?
<RFleming> still going to show 1.0.1 14 March 2012?
<holstein> xubuntu265: thats what i would do... just keep checking for the updates, and check in #ubuntu+1
<xubuntu530> hi all I'm trying to install xubtunu beta 2 final with liveusb and after the screen to chosose  install xubuntu my computer always reboot anyone know what can be ?
<elfy> holstein: they are in +1 - I'm waiting for a repsonse
<holstein> elfy: cheers...
 * RFleming is referring to OpenSSL patch
<elfy> so are we all RFleming :)
<RFleming> no, I meant my question
<RFleming> the version number isn't changing
<RFleming> I had the patch, but still shows 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<RFleming> s/had/installed
<elfy> oic no idea what numbering
<RFleming> wrong box... mine shows 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014
<RFleming> which is still not Apr :)
<RFleming> elfy, found the answer
<RFleming> run     openssl version -a     and check the built on date
<skribblezatcha> hi there RFleming.
<RFleming> hey skribblezatcha
<skribblezatcha> brb, i am going to go and make a cup of coffee.
<Seppe> Best,
<Seppe> best i have a macbook 3.1 and installed xubuntu 13.10 as my main, as i was at home it was working fine untill i try to use my wifi somewhere else. some places it connect. some places i give my wifi pass and it tries to connect but does not. somebody who ca help me?
<holstein> Seppe: not really. you can try different drivers, assuming one is available.. but, i typically see that as well, and find it to be on the server side.. a configuration of the wifi access point.. older, mis-configured or out of date firmware, or other problems
<Seppe> where to begin :p?
<Seppe> i'm quite new to the xubuuntu so..
<holstein> Seppe: i recently changed the time to live settings for the DHCP server on the wifi access point at a coffee shop i frequent, and so far, the performance has improved
<holstein> Seppe: *you* are potentially not having *any* problem
<Seppe> but it's at more than oneplace i'm getting this problem
<holstein> Seppe: so, you begin by determining where the issue is.. is it you? or the wifi at the place you are visiting.. if you find its not you, then you either try and address the place, and see if they will "fix" the issue
<holstein> Seppe: sure.. as i stated, i see this *many* places.. and, i addressed the issue at on of the businesses personally by changing the ttl on the DHCP server..
<holstein> Seppe: but, you *are* connecting at the place where you configured your network.. and other places.. and, you cant confirm that hte network is setup properly at the places you cannot connect.. so, you cant assume its a problem on your end that you need to "fix"
<Seppe> but when i tryto connect after giving the correct pass it just times out
<Seppe> it is
<Seppe> because it works on other pc's and smartphne
<Seppe> smarthphones*
<holstein> Seppe: ok.. i have seen that *exact* issue at *many* places...
<holstein> Seppe: if you are asking how to fix it, i say, confirm what is broken.. and you can always try other drivers, assuming they are available.. sometimes broadcom chips have different drivers you can try
<Seppe> that's what i'm searching for because at the 5 places i'f been 3 places it wont connect but others can. and so van i with my phone
<Seppe> but if it's my driver it would'nt connect anywhere
<holstein> Seppe: yes.. same here
<Seppe> and because the others can connect i dont see the problem with thee router
<holstein> Seppe: i have addressed that server side at the one coffee shop i have access to help, personally, and at my house
<Seppe> problem is that they are all home routers
<skribblezatcha> sometimes, just because you see the connection available to connect to, doesnt mean that its close enough to literally connect to.
<ben_xyzzy> Does Xubuntu ship with anything that can display from my laptop webcam?
<Seppe> thought of that
<skribblezatcha> ben_xyzzy: sudo apt-get install cheese
<skribblezatcha> Seppe: you said that you are using 13.10?
<ben_xyzzy> Cheers
<skribblezatcha> cheers.
<Seppe> yep
<skribblezatcha> ok cool, do you have inxi in repo's yet?
<skribblezatcha> run sudo apt-get install inxi and see if inxi is in repo's Seppe.
<GridCube> !info inxi
<ubottu> inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.12-1 (saucy), package size 115 kB, installed size 438 kB
<holstein> Seppe: occasionally, changing my physical proximity to the router helps.. i have only had access to a few networks, where, when i update firmware, and configure properly, *all* my machines connect
<Seppe> sec
<holstein> Seppe: if you have other drivers available such as a broadcom chip that happens to have other drivers, you can try them..
<skribblezatcha> cool, thanks GridCube.
<skribblezatcha> Seppe: let me know when inxi is installed please.
<Seppe> sec
<skribblezatcha> ok.
<Seppe> jep
<skribblezatcha> cool, now right there in your chat window, enter this command: /exec -o inxi -Nn
<skribblezatcha> then hit enter please.
<Seppe> he?
<skribblezatcha> type this command as if you were typing it to me: /exec -o inxi -Nn
<Seppe> did it
<skribblezatcha> no you didnt.
<Seppe> but i'm not on my problematic laptop right now , just ssaying
<Seppe> i can't connect to the internet on that laptop
<skribblezatcha> if you had done that, i would see the output here in the room.
<skribblezatcha> o i see, i thought that you were on that laptop. well you would have to be on that laptop to be able to troubleshoot it. sorry.
<Seppe> :(
<skribblezatcha> this is what inxi does and what i was looking for Seppe.
<skribblezatcha> i see that gdebi is having issues right now. bummer.
<skribblezatcha> 12Network:     12Card-1:  Realtek RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller  12driver  r8169
<skribblezatcha>  12             12IF:  eth0  12state  down  12mac  <filter>
<skribblezatcha>  12             12Card-2:  Realtek RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller  12driver  rtl8192se
<skribblezatcha>  12             12IF:  wlan0  12state  up  12mac  <filter>
<skribblezatcha> see, that command using inxi shows your card info, so that we know what drivers are being used as well as the name of your wifi card.
<Seppe> i know i have a broadom
<skribblezatcha> ok cool Seppe. you cant get connected to internet AT ALL with the other laptop?
<Seppe> nope
<Seppe> not here
<holstein> Seppe: you said you could, at home
<skribblezatcha> ok, well when you can get connected using that laptop..come back when using it.
<Seppe> separeted parents
<Seppe> at the one i can the other i cant
<Seppe> ok
<holstein> Seppe: so, you *can* connect at a few access points, correct?
<Seppe> correct
<Seppe> i'll ttry to find an ethernet cable and comeback!
<skribblezatcha> ok cool Seppe.
<zleap> hi
<skribblezatcha> gdebi-installer stopped working in trusty.
<junka> skribblezatcha, for trusty go #ubuntu+1
<skribblezatcha> i know junka, thanks.:)
<longbonglungfish> hello all! i'm having a very strange issue with a particular college website under all the browsers i use on xubuntu 13.10. the site is as follows: https://websql.brooklyn.cuny.edu/graduate/ the issue is that, whether i'm using firefox, midori or even the internal browser of rssowl, that site will never load if javascript is enabled (but it's needed to use the site), if javascript is disabled, the site loads fine,
<longbonglungfish>  but i can't fill out most of the forms on it. can anyone help me with this? it's extremely frustrating. i asked a friend who uses os x to test out the site on his machine, and it loads fine, with or without javascript.
<skribblezatcha> do you happen to have javascript installed longbonglungfish?
<longbonglungfish> what do you mean by 'installed'? i'd certainly assume so, as javascript works fine everywhere. this is the only site i've encountered that won't load if javascript is enabled.
<skribblezatcha> also whats up with flash, would you happen to have that installed?
<longbonglungfish> yes.
<skribblezatcha> ok longbonglungfish do me a favor please and open the software-center and tell me when you have done that please.
<longbonglungfish> opened
<skribblezatcha> ok in software-center search flash, and install flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-downloader
<skribblezatcha> once those are installed let me know please.
<longbonglungfish> those are already installed.
<skribblezatcha> great.
<longbonglungfish> also, the site doesn't seem to care about flash at all. no idea what's going on here.
<skribblezatcha> now search jre please longbonglungfish.
<skribblezatcha> or java.
<skribblezatcha> do you see the jre7 there longbonglungfish?
<longbonglungfish> well, i actually do a little java coding for hobbyist purposes,  so i have jre6 and 7 installed. i don't see what that has to do with javascript and the website though.
<skribblezatcha> ok cool, now do you happen to have the icedtea plugin installed?
<longbonglungfish> yep.
<skribblezatcha> ok, well then hmmm. i dont know. i just clicked on the site and all seemed well for me and i am using puppy linux at the moment.
<skribblezatcha> brb, i am going to xubuntu real click, then toss me the link again so that i can see if it works there ok?
<longbonglungfish> thanks! here it is: https://websql.brooklyn.cuny.edu/graduate/
<skribblezatcha> wait, let me get to xubuntu and then resend it. one sec.
<elfy> longbonglungfish: I just went there - I could fill in the form ok
<elfy> not got around to installing any java at all here just flash
<longbonglungfish> holy cow. any idea what could be going wrong?
<elfy> none I'm afraid, this is pretty much a vanilla install
<elfy> though 14.04
<zleap> is it me or do java and flash cause a heck of a lot of problems
<skribblezatcha> ok back.
<longbonglungfish> here you go again: https://websql.brooklyn.cuny.edu/graduate/
<elfy> zleap: for some - in the 7 years I've been about - not for me
<skribblezatcha> thanks longbonglungfish.
<moetunes> is the issue black text on a black background or similar ?
<zleap> elfy, maybe its just certain hardware
<longbonglungfish> nono. it's simply that the aforementioned site will not load in any browser unless i have javascript turned off  in the browser. the problem is, javascript is needed for the site to function properly.
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> sounds like the webmaster really knew what he / she was doing eh
<longbonglungfish> so all i get is the login page, but i can't complete the application process because most elements of it require javascript.
<Artemis3> use noscript and enable only what you need?
<longbonglungfish> then if i enable javascript, the page just loads and loads and loads and loads and never finishes. i could leave it doing that for an hour and no progress at all.
<longbonglungfish> just a blank page and it doesn't progress.
<skribblezatcha> longbonglungfish: someone that i know had the same issue with online banking. the site wouldnt allow for anything other than the official java to be used.
<skribblezatcha> that could be the case with the site that you are trying to access right now. its a bummer, but places do it for some reason.
<skribblezatcha> the dude that i know called the bank and they didnt care, and wouldnt change it to accept an opensource version of java either.
<longbonglungfish> but it's javascript, not java. it also works perfectly on a buddy's os x machine, and all his stuff is severely outdated.
<skribblezatcha> the site loads for me though, after a while.
<skribblezatcha> well the page has loaded for me here, want to see a screenshot?
<skribblezatcha> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_04082014_-_04_20_57_PM-HBuDdmMO.png
<longbonglungfish> shit. this is terrible. don't know what's going on. thanks anyway guys.
<zleap> hi jono
<Guest28234> test
<graffy> hi, when will 14.04 be released?
<zleap> next thursday hopefully 17th
<graffy> I need to reformat my server but I think I should wait
<graffy> ok
<graffy> great
<zleap> graffy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<graffy> yes I wasn't sure if there was some dealy for xubuntu
<zleap> it should be on schedule
<zleap> i sually wait a few days after to avoid the rush
<graffy> excellent thanks
<graffy> yeah, I will schedule my upgrade for the following Monday
<zleap> np
<zleap> i need to get the isos, downloaded scp'd on to my 2nd computer + cd / dvd burner and make some copies
<graffy> one of my friends runs a pxe server with installers for many popular distros
<graffy> I think that's the coolest way to try a new OS
#xubuntu 2014-04-09
<Havenstance> If I install a graphics card and reboot would I have to run any commands to make the system see it on xubuntu 12.04?
<holstein> Havenstance: depends.. if it were me, i would remove any proprietary drivers for graphics i have installed
<holstein> Havenstance: the kernel is modular, so, if you are going from open driver to open driver, it "should" just work
<Havenstance> I'll give it a shot thank you holstein  :)
<Guest3265> need guidance, upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04, lost volume control applet on task bar =(
<delt> Guest3265: had the same problem.
<delt> solved by uninstalling the package and reinstalling it. volume control was back on next reboot
<Guest3265> package name?
<delt> indicator-sound-gtk2
<delt> was just looking for it sry =)
<Guest3265> thanks.  gonna try rq
<delt> indicator-sound and indicator-sound-gtk2
<delt> guest3265: the actual process in the task bar is /usr/lib/indicator-sound-gtk2/indicator-sound-service
<Guest3265> trying aptitude reinstall
<delt> sudo apt-get remove indicator-sound
<delt> sudo apt-get remove indicator-sound-gtk2
<delt> then the 2 same commands again but with "install" instead of "remove"
<Guest3265> brb
<Guest3256> still no volume icon.  tweaked with dbus script a bit per some other posts.
<xubuntu137> hello there
<baizon> hi
<xubuntu137> me  i ask a question brother?
<cfhowlett> !ask|xubuntu137
<ubottu> xubuntu137: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu137> im not familiar in this OS but this os can run many game like onligames, and this are for free?
<xubuntu137> i want to explore this os but i need advice from the user
<cfhowlett> !steam|xubuntu137
<ubottu> xubuntu137: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<cfhowlett> !games| xubuntu137
<ubottu> xubuntu137: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<cfhowlett> xubuntu137 short answer = yes
<cfhowlett> !manual|xubuntu137
<ubottu> xubuntu137: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<xubuntu137> thanks a lot my friend.
<xubuntu137> for anti virus what i needed to intall?
<cfhowlett> !antivirus | xubuntu137
<ubottu> xubuntu137: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<baizon> cfhowlett: <3
<xubuntu137> i think i start loving this OS thanks guys :D
<cfhowlett> baizon greetins
<cfhowlett> *greetings*
<cfhowlett> xubuntu137 be safe, have fun!
<xubuntu137> how about the networking method?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu137 both should connect automagically
<xubuntu137> i know how to configure in windows os, what do you mean by "both should connect automagically"?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu137 windows is not supported here.  ask ##windows
<baizon> xubuntu137: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1304/internet-networks.html
<xubuntu137> thanks baizon,
<ridwanzal> hey budy,
<ridwanzal> good nighy
<ridwanzal> *night
<RFleming> Good day!
<bradsguitar> how can i print wirelessly to my epson xp-310?
<cfhowlett> !cups|bradsguitar
<ubottu> bradsguitar: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<bradsguitar> i can't find my printer and print settings doesnt show up in settings manager
<cfhowlett> bradsguitar did you add the printer?
<bradsguitar> couldn't find it
<MaxFrames> hello
<cfhowlett> bradsguitar  system > printing > add printers
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames greetings.  ask your ubuntu question
<bradsguitar> not an option
<bradsguitar> i'm on a chromebook if that matters
<cfhowlett> bradsguitar what it the output of cat /etc/issue?
<cfhowlett> bradsguitar what it the output of cat /etc/issue/
<MaxFrames> I currently have ubuntu installed on a  sd card on a netbook (dual booting xp from the ssd and ubuntu from the sd card, with grub on the sdcard, so if the sdcard is 1st on the boot sequence grub is invoked, while if the sdd is 1st windows starts right away)
<MaxFrames> now I need to replace ubuntu with xubuntu
<bradsguitar> 12.04.4
<MaxFrames> do I need to manually wipe grub from the sd card?
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames nope.
<MaxFrames> or will the xubuntu installer take care of it?
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames try this: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames sudo-apt get purge ubuntu desktop
<MaxFrames> I'd want to do a clean install
<cfhowlett> MaxFrame then select the partition for your install and format to ext4 = "wipe"
<MaxFrames> ok thanks
<cfhowlett> bradsguitar how is your epson networked?  via a wifi router or directly from the printer?
<bradsguitar> wifi router
<MaxFrames> I really should install on the ssd, but I'd want to be able to restore xp just as a safety net if something goes south
<MaxFrames> maybe I should put clonezilla on a usb stick, clone the ssd, and then wipe it and xubuntu it
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames if you call an unsupported OS safe ... but OK then
<MaxFrames> it would just be a safety net... psychological thing :)
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames OK then
<MaxFrames> once I've made sure every tool I need works, off goes xp
<MaxFrames> let's see if I can find a tut about putting clonezilla to a usb stick
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames guessing this is an older box, so consider lubuntu as well
<MaxFrames> do you think xubuntu is a good choice for this ancient 1 gb ram/single core atom netbook?
<MaxFrames> ^^ that
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames good?  sure.  lubuntu might be better as it is specifically optimized for older / lower specification hardware
<MaxFrames> as long as it will run the packages in the *ubuntu repos, it looks like winner
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames absolutely.  lubuntu is an official canonical distro and is fully supported.  moreover, 14.04 will be LTS
<MaxFrames> should I wait for 14.04 then? out this month right?
<MaxFrames> if it's out this week, I might wait :P
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames available april 17th
<MaxFrames> ok, I'll wait :)
<rapha> Hu!
<rapha> Hi, I mean :)
<MaxFrames> meanwhile I'll backup the thingie and prepare it
<cfhowlett> rapha greetings.  ask your question.
<rapha> Is it feasible to "convert" an already Elementary OS (or other Ubuntu derivative, for that matter) to Xubuntu without reinstalling?
<cfhowlett> rapha if it's one of the canonical flavors, yes
<cfhowlett> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<MaxFrames> so, let's say I install lubuntu on the ssd. at this point I will want to erase the sd card (to use it as additional storage space) and remove grub from it
<MaxFrames> how would I go about doing that?
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames gparted, unmount the sd, format it to ext4
<rapha> cfhowlett: in that case, I'm not sure. The concrete distro I have to deal with is Elementary OS. It's definitely Ubuntu-based though. It has a software-center and apt-get, it uses the Ubuntu package sources and so on, and so on.
<MaxFrames> ok so formatting erases the boot sector?
<cfhowlett> rapha my understanding is NO but twice a year, I'm slightly in error.
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames no but you can overwrite the MBR
<rapha> cfhowlett: your confidence hints to a specific reason ... so let me ask the other way around: how would I go about installing a Xubuntu-flavoured XFCE desktop?
<MaxFrames> and how would I do that?
<cfhowlett> rapha in ubuntu, sudo apt-get install xfce4     (current version)
<cfhowlett> rapha that will get the desktop environment - not the default apps
<MaxFrames> can you tell me how to format a drive and at the same time overwrite the mbr to remove grub?
<MaxFrames> this? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-clearing-out-master-boot-record-dd-command/
<baizon> MaxFrames: use gparted?
<rapha> cfhowlett: the default apps are not necessarily a problem. but is there no metapackage?
<bradsguitar> i still can't find printer settings
<cfhowlett> rapha sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop    is the metapackage
<cfhowlett> bradsguitar no printer installed means no settings to manage.  I don't know why your printer doesn't appear.   Suggest you boot windows and print the printer properties, then reboot ubuntu and configure the printer
<bradsguitar> i dont have windows
<bradsguitar> i am running chromeos and xubuntu side by side
<bradsguitar> which driver download should i choose?
<cfhowlett> bradsguitar OK, so chrome.  important thing is to capture a record of the printer configuration
<bradsguitar> there are no drivers in chrome it's cloud print
<rapha> cfhowlett: thanks! I'll try in a VM first.
<bradsguitar> wait i got something that has info about my printer
<bradsguitar> what do you need to know?
<cfhowlett> bradsguitar connection ip is probably the big thing if you're to configure the printer manually
<bradsguitar> ip address is 192.168.1.9
<cfhowlett> bradsguitar add the printer manually, use the settings
<bradsguitar> what settings?
<bradsguitar> i dont show printer settings
<cfhowlett> bradsguitar start the add printer dialog and you'll see
<bradsguitar> where is it?
<cfhowlett> bradsguitar system > printing > add printer
<bradsguitar> sorry i'm new
<cfhowlett> bradsguitar not to worry.  I only mentally slurred your good name.
<bradsguitar> there is no printer option in settings
<cfhowlett> bradsguitar printing
<bradsguitar> nothing there
<cfhowlett> bradsguitar abnormal.  send a screenshot
<bradsguitar> how do i take one?
<bradsguitar> on a chromebook
<cfhowlett> accessories > screenshot
<cfhowlett> bradsguitar chromebook?  i thought we were running xubuntu@!
<skribblezatcha> you can run xubuntu on a chromebook cfhowlett.
<cfhowlett> skribblezatcha i know.
<bradsguitar> 'where do i send the screenshot?
<cfhowlett> bradsguitar
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<skribblezatcha> ok, i was just making sure.
<bradsguitar>  forget it i'll try later
<ribeirsg> Hello is there someone that could help me? I am currently trying  to change my user's profile picture, but it won't let me change it and keeps giving me error.. what can I do?  ( new at linux )
<ribeirsg> Hello is there someone that could help me? I am currently trying  to change my user's profile picture, but it won't let me change it and keeps giving me error.. what can I do?  ( new at linux )
<Dante_> hello
<Dante_> some one can tell me how can i instal eclipse on xubuntu?
<Dante_> hellow some one there
<Dante_> some one reed me?
<bekks> !patience | dante
<ubottu> dante: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bekks> !info eclipse Dante_
<ubottu> 'Dante_' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<bekks> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-4 (saucy), package size 16 kB, installed size 122 kB
<Guest43090> Hello All. just install xubuntu final beta. My Question is: when the lts version of 14.04 will be released will I be prompted to update to it? or will I stay with the beta?
<bekks> Guest43090: The first.
<bekks> Guest43090: It will be updated through regular updates.
<Guest43090> bekks, meaning: that I'm good. the 2nd?
<Guest43090> bekks, is there a 2nd?
<bekks> Guest43090: A 2nd what?
<Guest43090> bekks, what did you mean by stating the first?
<bekks> "A or B" "the first" :) It will be updated through regular updates.
<Guest43090> bekks, K thank mate. so you are saying I'm good and I won't have to reinstall the lts version because I will have it via regular updates. correct?
<bekks> Guest43090: correct
<Guest43090> bekks,  (:
<Guest43090> thanks, good night.
<skribblezatcha> then again this is a pre-release so..i guess that i shouldnt complain.
<mzr> Hey, quickie - how do I add an app to the launcher?
<mzr> or dock/toolbar/thingie
<skribblezatcha> firefox and thunderbird not opening is a heck of a thing though. i cant do much without a browser.
<skribblezatcha> so i cant just try and ride through it even if i wanted to.
<skribblezatcha> brb, uninstalling.
<mzr> wb
<zenting> Anyone have any good tricks to make resizing windows easier?  I really miss the alt-middle mouse button trick in ubuntu.
<zenting> Well, that just took a little more googling.  Alt-RightClick does the same thing!
<Havenstance_> spock@spock-ubuntu:~$ openssl version
<Havenstance_> OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<Havenstance_> is this vulnerable to Heart Bleed?
<bekks> !sslbug | Havenstance_
<ubottu> Havenstance_: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<Havenstance_> bekks, yeah I tried sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade said none avail
<Havenstance_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7228386/
<Havenstance_> full term readout
<bekks> Define "to no avail"
<Havenstance_> openssl is already the newest version.
<Havenstance_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bekks> Havenstance_: Which ubuntu release are you on?
<Havenstance_> xubuntu 13.10
<Havenstance_> er xubuntu 12.04 lts sry, I forgot I couldn't get 13.10 to work
<bekks> Then read the articles linked and check the package versions installed.
<nvon> hi all
<nvon> is there a way to make a swap partition in order to be able to hibernate? I have encrypted disk
<TheSheep> nvon: obviously you can, if the installer can do it, but don't ask me about how to do it with an encrypted disk, because I have no idea :(
<TheSheep> nvon: you could try making a swap file instead
<nvon> TheSheep: swap file doesn't work for hibernation, afaik
<TheSheep> I see
<nvon> the installer has a default auto option that doesn't create a swap file, and another where you choose what to do. but i chose the auto :-/
<`Fibz> does xchat auto-authenticate properly for anyone?
#xubuntu 2014-04-10
<nvon> any easy way to activate hibernate in an encrypted disk?
<starrats> Fibz I don't think xchat has that'auto-authenticate'
<starrats> neither does hexchat
<`Fibz> in the network list, it stores your login credentials
<starrats> ah okay, it's been awhile I've used xchat, more on hexchat and weechat and weechat will do everything for you you set all the paramenters at first
<xubuntu967> Hey whats up! i installed Xubuntu and i'm just wondering how to shutdown the computer.
<xubuntu967> Hey whats up! i installed Xubuntu and i'm just wondering how to shutdown the computer.
<xubuntu967> Hey whats up! i installed Xubuntu and i'm just wondering how to shutdown the computer.
<christoffer> Is it possible to change the color of the frame around active windows when using alt+tab?
<christoffer> using 12.04
<`Fibz> yeah but thats more of an xfce thing than a xubuntu thing
<xubuntu280> alright, xubuntu didn't even finished installing and i can already chat
<xubuntu280> thanks a million to all ubuntu and xubuntu developers
<xubuntu280> i hope it will reboot ok.
<Unit193> Glad you like it, I do.
<xubuntu280> Unit193: yeah, i do too. ubuntu pretty much rocks most of the time...
<xubuntu280> ok rebooting now
<Novice> Hello
<Novice> Does anybody know whether any non-free proprietary software can be removed from Xubuntu? My hardware isn't dependent on proprietary, closed source firmware, drivers or binary blobs.
<Novice> I want to use Xubuntu but I am slightly confused on whether or not it's a "free as in freedom distribution", I know the FSF doesn't recommend Ubuntu, I am just wondering if this is because the distribution allows you to download closed source proprietary software or if it's because Ubuntu comes with closed source proprietary software.
<bekks> Novice: Mr. Stallman just doesnt know how to uninstall unwanted lenses in Unity. And Ubuntu is free.
<Novice> Free as in gratis or free as in libre?
<bekks> Novice: Free as in free recipes on how to brew your own free beer. :)
<Novice> I'm going to be using Xubuntu, I am slightly confused on whether or not Xubuntu has non-free proprietary software pre-installed and or if it's removable
<Novice> I am sorry if I sound like a nut
<Novice> I want to support the FSF but their recommended distributions are for elitists.
<bekks> Novice: Ubuntu has no closed-source applications preinstalled. You can install them if you like (like graphics drivers), and of course you can remove unwanted software.
<Novice> I see, so like Debian Ubuntu is free by default?
<Novice> Is the only reason Ubuntu isn't recommended due to the ability to install non-free proprietary software, firmware e.t.c?
<Novice> Sorry if I am not understanding you
<Novice> I am new to GNU + Linux and the ideology of gratis, libre open-source software
<bekks> Novice: Mr. Stallmann does not recommend Ubuntu because he thinks it is too hard to uninstall unwanted software. He is more like the gnome devs: "dont even give the user the chance to use unwanted software..." - and he just forgets the fact that there are users actually wanting software which others dont want.
<bluesabre> please see https://www.gnu.org/distros/common-distros.html for a summary of the FSF's stances on Ubuntu
<bluesabre> but basically, making it easier for users to install Linux on their hardware and have it work correctly seems to be frowned upon
<Novice> Okay thankyou, I think I understand.
<Novice> I can un-install all non-free software
<Novice> My hardware isn't not dependent on NDISWrapper, binary blobs, or proprietary drivers-firmware, does this mean NDISWrappers, binary blobs, or proprietary drivers-firmware will be installed by default or not? Does Ubuntu only install necessary firmware tailored to my hardware? (Like Debian)
<bekks> Novice: "Ubuntu has no closed-source applications preinstalled."
<bekks> Novice: That still applies, even if I already said it.
<Novice> I understand, thank you for all your help
<Novice> THank you and goodbye
<Novice> :-[
<Novice> Hello?
<Novice> Sorry I just have one more question
<Novice> Is Unity only affected by the Amazon data tracking? If I went and installed Xubuntu would I still face amazon data tracking?
<bekks> There is a so called "shopping lense" which displays Amazon shop data matching the search term you entered in the dash. That was what enraged Mr. Stallman. He denied to see the fact, that it a) can be disabled and b) can be uninstalled.
<Novice> But is the "shopping lense" installed in Xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Novice no.
<bekks> No. It is part of Unity
<cfhowlett> !flavors|Novice
<ubottu> Novice: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cfhowlett> Novice you can remove unity or use one of the other flavors of ubuntu
<Novice> Thank you
<Novice> I understand
<Novice> I just had to make sure
<Novice> Thank you for putting up with me
<kenryan> hey folks, I'm trying to upgrade 13.10 to 14.04 and get this error: (update-manager:3499): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:2597:41: Expected a valid selector
<kenryan> any ideas????
<bekks> Thats a warning only. You are using a theme which isnt available (anymore) most likely.
<kenryan> hmm, I'm just using the default xubuntu desktop
<kenryan> I'll try some different themes to see if it helps
<Vereza> hi everyone
<Vereza> I ve a question: how do I set the WebBrowser variable?
<bosnjak> hi all
<bosnjak> is there some application to show mouse click position for screencasting?
<bosnjak> Compiz has this, but I don't use it
<bosnjak> any idea?
<holstein> bosnjak: are you talking about cursor visual feedback when the mouse button is clicked? thats not really for screencasting, though, i imagine that is what you are after? maybe just a simple cursor theme that changes when clicked?
<bosnjak> holstein: yes, i am trying to get this for screencasting. Why do you think this is not a good idea?
<holstein> bosnjak: i didnt say it wasnt
<holstein> bosnjak: i just think you are likely searching for it for screencasting, and that is beside the point.. you only want visual feedback for when you click the moust button
<holstein> mouse*
<bosnjak> holstein: ah i see, i misunderstood you. A cursor is not a bad idea...
<bosnjak> holstein: i will check it out
<bosnjak> holstein: thank you :)
<holstein> bosnjak: good luck..
<bosnjak> holstein: thanx :D
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmm... the volume indicator doesn't seem to be showing up and I have to invoke pavucontrol by hand...
<skippezot> hey y'all
<skippezot> I'm having some issues with my mouse cursor (touchpad)
<skippezot> it freezes sometimes and moving my finger over the touchpad only makes the active window scroll up/down
<skippezot> also left click changes into right click
<nomic> get xubuntu
<RFleming> nomic, you're looking to get xubuntu?
<nomic> i have it.
<RFleming> ok :)  just wondering what 'get xubuntu' was for :)
 * nomic been running it since 10.04
<nomic> is my main OS
<nomic> is THE os
<nomic> it is fantastic
<RFleming> you're preaching to the choir friend :)
<nomic> i thought i was somewhere else .. in a few channels
<RFleming> ahh, yeah... that gets tricky :)
 * nomic hungover
 * nomic facepalms
<RFleming> fun fun fun
<RFleming> nothing like airing your dirty laundry to the world eh? :)
<RFleming> is invigorating.
<nomic> im trying to break a system ... an approach
<nomic> been writing a lot of code
<nomic> python.
<nomic> i am a computer programmer
<nomic> i used to do it for a living
<nomic> internationally
<nomic> i despise the trade
<nomic> i was spat out. maltreated .. the business is controlled by criminals
<nomic> i did 16 jobs serially
<nomic> 16 positions
<nomic> i have seen it all
<nomic> i worked for major institutions
<nomic> centrally
<nomic> i am a computer programmer
<Pici> nomic: Do you have a support question for #xubuntu? This is not #xubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> !ot|nomic  off-topic or PM please so we can use this channel for xubuntu support.  thank you.
<ubottu> nomic  off-topic or PM please so we can use this channel for xubuntu support.  thank you.: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nomic> thought someone would want to ask me things -- never mind
<nomic> bbl maybe
<nomic> no respect
<nomic> you had the opportunity to ask
<skippezot> 'm having some issues with my mouse cursor (touchpad)
<skippezot> it freezes sometimes and moving my finger over the touchpad only makes the active window scroll up/down
<skippezot> also left click changes into right click
<nomic> touch pad software = synaptic
<nomic> very configurable
<skippezot> your point beeing??
<nomic> "synclient"
<skippezot> you're confusing me
<skippezot> my cursor just freezes sometimes
<skippezot> think it's only when my system uses a ot of rescources
<koegs> maybe if you accidently use two fingers instead of one
<koegs> this is right click or scroll on my touchpad
<Justanick> Hello, is there an option to reset the setting of the xfce4-terminal? (colour scheme)
<baegle> So, I can't seem to get an update for libssl. Ubuntu is reporting that the update has been released for 13.10, my /apt/sources.list lists all repos as saucy, but I'm still on libssl  1.0.1e. Anyone know what I need to do to update?
<bekks> !sslbug | baegle
<ubottu> baegle: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<fach1490> Como puedo agregar efectos al minimizar la ventanas?
<xubuntu436> How the hell am i supposed to install adobe flash player with Xubuntu?
<xubuntu436> I've tried EVERYTHING
<fach1490> Go to softaware center an search for the flashplayer pluing
<xubuntu436> where is software center>
<fach1490> sorry for my bad english
<GridCube> xubuntu436, tried sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ?
<xubuntu436> its ok :D
<GridCube> xubuntu436, if you tried EVERYTHING how do you dont even know "where is the software center"
<fach1490> click on menu on the top and you will find it there
<xubuntu436> what are you even talking about GridCube
<GridCube> holly gods
<xubuntu436> ok, thanks fach :D
<fach1490> you are welcome :)
<GridCube> !es | fach1490
<ubottu> fach1490: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu436> Ty so much fach! i'm a little bit of a Ubuntnoob xD
<fach1490> :)
<xubuntu436> any other software you suggest i should get?
<GridCube> xubuntu436, just install the xubuntu-restricted-extras
<GridCube> search that in the software center and install that
<xubuntu436> what are those?
<fach1490> You can use Gloogle chrome, it has the flash player installed already
<GridCube> all the things that make your computer able to play mp3, mp4, flash, avi, etc
<fach1490> I recomend you Libreoffice
<xubuntu436> lol thanks fach but i already got the flash player and thank you to GridCube
<xubuntu436> What is Libreoffice>
<GridCube> xubuntu436, but not the mp3, mp4, mkv, avi, etc controllers
<GridCube> xubuntu436, what does the name sounds like it is?
<fach1490> Libreoffice is Like Microsoft Office but free
<xubuntu436> nice
<xubuntu436> ive been kind of looking for a Microsoft Word program
<xubuntu436> only a free one
<GridCube> xubuntu comes wiht abiword, it does the basics pretty well, but as fach1490 recommended libreoffice offers larger compatibility
<xubuntu436> ty, i will definently check that out.
<fach1490> You can also install Synaptic to control your packages
<xubuntu224> ummm.... Fach1490 that flash player doesnt work...
<xubuntu224> youtube still wont play vids
<fach1490> Did you install the plugin?
<xubuntu224> yeah
<fach1490> which browser are you using?
<xubuntu224> Firefox
<fach1490> firefox also give you the option to install the falsh player plug, you could see that option on the top of the youtube page.
<xubuntu224> it actually didnt??...
<SonikkuAmerica> I came in here mumbling something about the sound indicator not working. The latest updates fixed it. Thanks! :)
<xubuntu224> What about Shockwave flash? it says it's disabled
<xubuntu224> What about Shockwave flash? it says it's disabled
<fach1490> You can use google chrome too it has the flash player plugins already installed
<fach1490> Type on your telminal "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<GridCube> xubuntu224, did you not installed the restricted extras yet?
<GridCube> why people wont listen
<xubuntu224> no lol
<fach1490> This must install the flashplayer plugin
<xubuntu224> ok i typed that its doing stuff lol
<xubuntu224> Vrenee@Computer:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer [sudo] password for renee:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Suggested packages:   x-ttcidfont-conf ttf-mscorefonts-installer ttf-bitstream-vera ttf-dejavu   ttf-xfree86-nonfree xfs The following NEW packages will be installed:   flashplugin-installer 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgr
<GridCube> god
<xubuntu224> umm its downloading that and now its done
<xubuntu224> lol what?
<xubuntu224> dammit, it still doesnt work
<GridCube> xubuntu224, you have to wait for the program to download flash and then install it, it takes a time
<xubuntu224> wait it works, its skippy as hell though
<GridCube> also run, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-exxtras
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<xubuntu224> wait it works, its skippy as hell though
<GridCube> :/
 * GridCube gives up for today
<xubuntu224> yeah.... i saw somebody complain about that on the forums lol
<xubuntu224> lol
<SwankyXubuntu> how do i save items i downloaded off of the internet to my desktop?
<SwankyXubuntu> how do i save items i downloaded off of the internet to my desktop?
<SwankyXubuntu> how do i save items i downloaded off of the internet to my desktop?
<JaySlaven> http://www.basicserve.com/b.cgi?bk=H8QudzBmm7pWQdWbVz74srps1yPQNsaGtzFL52ronWlLKW01f3A6PbNcTuBxX4AJ3oH4iD21vAGkbpLa7KOcZorSamDyPXJvlf6vwV8uZmaimC4Mk5wmolUdRIKl7IscWg1E3*5kQSxU4WP1L0JZhRieIBIk3C8iyAEYV3olymwg*wsl9p1OeLYeWEWhQ8u4ePmx-Nv6XOvQs7wmogPJQDZurVYARLKBr-Z8lIku
<mzr> JaySlaven: sup?
<Cameron__> ok
<Cameron__> I had to switch my monitor out, after I had loaded a bad program. The Program was a Delux Gem Drop game.  I feel certain that because it was not compatible with Ubuntu it has keep me from accessing my rightful user when I start up.  I do not see my regular desktop most of the screen is dark, I do see my user name in the corner and the top bar but when I am able to find the drop down on the right and click I see nothing
<Cameron__> Is there a way to remove that program, the Gem Drop Game? from another user?
<mzr> so, you're saying you downloaded malware of sorts?
<mzr> I would think so, so long as you know the root password
<Cameron__> no, when my computer was set up it had the other drives from all my older pc's
<Cameron__> it had a few games, when I was tooling around I came across it and tried to start it up,.  The problem with the monitor previous to starting it up was just an annoying line down the middle,  When I started the game it went to tunnel vision and I  could not exit the game.
<mzr> hmm...
<mzr> so...you're trying to uninstall the game now?
<mzr> and that's it?
<Cameron__> II can log in to my normal user but I see nothing but the very top line.
<Cameron__> well, I am not sure what to do.  I think if I get rid of it completly it would help.
<Cameron__> but I am not sure.
<mzr> well, do you have any files you need?
<Cameron__> what kind of files, music and documents  yes.
<Cameron__> I do not wish to do something as dramatic as downloading ubuntu all over again
<mzr> you're in #xubuntu, do you have xubuntu, or ubuntu? xubuntu doesn't have the dock on the right
<mzr> *left
<Cameron__> I do not know the difference between the two.  I have had it on this puter about 3 yeaers ...how do I tell which I have?
<mzr> wha's on the lefthand side of your screen?
<Cameron__> at the very top is a left is a drop down application.
<mzr> is it a blue mouse looking logo?
<Cameron__> it is blue and very small it more looks like a bird
<Cameron__> might be a mouse
<mzr> in the drop down does it have anything that says xubuntu?
<Cameron__> yes there is an icon labled Xubuntu Website and a Contribute to Xubuntu
<mzr> so yeah it's xu
<mzr> and from what I understand you're trying to just uninstall that game?
<Cameron__> good.  at one point when the Game was stuck on and I could not get out of it, I hit several things most of which Control  & Alt and F7 although I did try all the F buttons that way.
<Cameron__> I hope it is not hitting those buttons that have caused my main user to not function correctly, I believe it is that game and yes I wish it off my computer all together
<mzr> have you tried to unistall it via the ubuntu software center?
<Cameron__> either way.
<mzr> so you have or you have't? :)
<Cameron__> no. I have not, it was already on one of my old drives which was integrated into the computer, I just should not have loaded it, that was my mistake. It was not a new download
<Cameron__> it was from a time when I had windows running
<Cameron__> so I feel that because it was not compatable with ubuntu it has messed things up.
<Cameron__> no I have not tried to uninstall it via ubutu software.
<Cameron__> sorry
<mzr> is it a windows or ubuntu app?
<Cameron__> it was a windows app game, yes.  I just was not thinking, I have been using ubuntu for a few years and had been looking for something in one of the drives and came across it
<Cameron__> and without thinking started it up.
<holstein> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<xubuntu551> pcchips p27g v30B   need video driver
<holstein> Cameron__: if you have "messed something up" graphically, logging out or rebooting should sort that out.. you can remove whatever you need from ~/.wine ..if you are not using wine, you can remove that entire directory if you like
<holstein> xubuntu551: try the drivers included in the kernel
<holstein> xubuntu551: you can try a live CD and see how the support is
<xubuntu551> xubuntu 13.10 install  ok  but  just dont want  to show on restart
<holstein> xubuntu551: so, you get to a live desktop ok? with the 13.10 installer?
<holstein> xubuntu551: at this point, i would personlly try a 14.04 live CD and consider istalling that and dealing with problematic graphics drivers there.. you dont want to have to deal with it again in a few weeks
<nikola_> hello
<xubuntu551> i install with dvd  xubuntu 13.10  on pcchips  desktop   and install fine  but  dont want  to restart   after final install    blinking
<nikola_>  I found the irc at google because I need help the last  update  mess my xubuntu
<nikola_>  I can not close the mozila  because  I do not  see  the x button
<nikola_>   it is missing in any window
<xubuntu551> thx holstein
<nikola_>  the  option windows manager does not open  and my mousepoint has change  to a strange black x
<nikola_>  and  I have lost  my workspace's  I  am using only one
<xubuntu551> where xubuntu  14.04 live
<nikola_> fix it
<nikola_>  I run the command xfwm4 --replace
<holstein> nikola_: i usually test with another user, or the guest account, to see if the issue is in my user's config
<holstein> xubuntu551: you can search for it.. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/20140410/ for example, but keep in mind, 14.04 is not officially released yet, nor supported here yet
<xubuntu551> ok thx
<xubuntu141> hello everyone
<xubuntu141> im looking for some help with xubuntu ...just installed it on my dell studio 1555 and its overheating...
<xubuntu177> i need help to clone my Xubuntu stick drive
<holstein> xubuntu551: dd copy.. or clonezilla is nice, using simple tools on the backend
<xubuntu177> i tried dd but messsage says it is not installed on my system
<holstein> xubuntu551: what says what?
<holstein> xubuntu177: ^
<holstein> xubuntu177: try using the full live clonezilla cloning linux distribution
<xubuntu177> when I type dd lf=/dev/disk2 of=/dev/disk1.  message comes back on the screen saying dd not an installed command
<xubuntu177> all i want to do is clone my 8gb drive to a new 8gb drive so I can boot and run another identical computer.
<xubuntu177> I have the new drive mounted and was told to unmount both drives
<xubuntu177> ok thank you.
<mzr> hey guys - is there a way to switch to the daily release without reinstalling?
<holstein> mzr: you do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and you are up to date, with the updates through today
<mzr> thank you!
<holstein> mzr: not sure ir you are on 13.10, or on 14.04, or wanting to update from 13.10 to 14.04 or what
<holstein> mzr: that command will update whatever you are running to current.. 13.10 to current 13.10.. 14.04 to current 14.04..
<mzr> yeah, should've mentioned, hat looking to make the 13-14 jump, won't that just give me the newest 13?
<mzr> yeah...
<mzr> so, can I switch without a clean install?
<holstein> mzr: sure.. i suggest you backup your data either way
<mzr> don't have anything that important, it's a vm
<holstein> mzr: you update *all* the data you want to keep
<holstein> mzr: anything important on any level. .if its not "that" important, a fresh install is much faster
<mzr> okay, so just grab the iso and mount it?
<holstein> mzr: i mean, you'll have to install using an installer.. mounting an iso just mounts an iso
<mzr> would a new vm be easier, lol?
<holstein> mzr: the live iso allows for installation
<mzr> holstein, so what should I do?
<holstein> mzr: i suggested, and still suggest backing up any data before doing either an upgrade or fresh install
<holstein> mzr: 14.04 is not released yet, so not offically supported.. so, if you want to upgrade to it earily, you'll find how to do that easily
<mzr> holstein - no data, seriously
<holstein> mzr: or, just download a daily iso and install
<holstein> mzr: then, skip that step, friend
<holstein> mzr: it *is* what i say you should do.. you dont have to..
<mzr> fine, new vm for Xubuntu 14.04 then...
<mzr> thanks holstein, have a good night
<ordonezalex> Has anyone here installed Xubuntu 13.10 as a second OS on a machine with UEFI/SecureBoot?
<holstein> !uefi | ordonezalex
<ubottu> ordonezalex: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mzr> I've done it on a usb stick and it still works
<mzr> wouldn't imagine a partition would be all that harder
<skribblezatcha> whats up peoples.
#xubuntu 2014-04-11
<james0r2> Xubuntu 14.04 official release date the 17th like ubuntu?
<Unit193> Same day.
<Unit193> All official flavors.
<james0r2> ahh okay.
<james0r2> i think i'll be coming back to xfce + ubuntu from Debian testing. I like new shiny stuff but i'm finding i get too much breakage on deb testing.
<skribblezatcha> lol whats up james0r2.;)
<james0r2> skribblezatcha, hey not much. your nick looks familiar
<skribblezatcha> yeah i know from over on the mint channel man.
<skribblezatcha> which i am in as we speak actually. how are things with you?
<james0r2> ahh right.
<james0r2> pretty good man. having some good coffee and watching Super Why with my daughter. she's saying random stuff and being funny.
<james0r2> you looking forward to 14.04 (LM17) ?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<james0r2> skribblezatcha, im over on LM -chat chan
<skribblezatcha> cool james0r2, sounds like a good time.:)
<skribblezatcha> i will show you what i have done on the mint channel. one sec.
<kupo_> Is it possible to safely remove thunar without destroying desktop
<holstein> kupo_: sure... but whats the goal? free up a little hard drive space?
<kupo_> well. i use pcmanfm and yes. to get rid of it. but yes
<holstein> kupo_: so, you need to free up a tiny bit of hard drive space, then?
<kupo_> sure. get rid of unwanted packages bloat etc
<kupo_> i dont like having certain things i don't use
<kupo_> pretty sure i got rid of thunar once and it killed the OS. but maybe i didnt have another file manager installed at the time
<holstein> http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5293
<kupo_> it says "xubuntu-desktop" in synaptic
<holstein> kupo_: you are using it, likely, for the desktop icons, etc
<kupo_> oh. so it will get rid of my menu etc?
<holstein> kupo_: it will get rid of thunar, and what it provides you
<kupo_> i'll just keep if it's a problem. not a big deal
<holstein> kupo_: i would.. if you are using XFCE, you probably want to keep it.
<kupo_> alright than
<kupo_> i'd like to try ubuntu mini install. but not using ethernet. so sort of ruins installment
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> you could pull over what you need for wifi manually, i suppose
<kupo_> yeah. i'm just behind wireless ince router is 3 rooms away and i use desktops. i could. or just move my desktop in that room for some minutes. i have a junker pc . that is where i test most stuff. running xubuntu as well. with 1 gig of ram. runs rather nicely
<kupo_> some reason hibernation is faded out of power menu. do they just consider standby the same thing now?
<x200> Hi, I have problem. Please can you help me? I try boot in recovery mode. But If i try press shift in boot, it is do anything... My xubuntu boot in normal system.
<holstein> kupo_: can depend on hardware support and configuraiton
<kupo_> yeah. had it in hibernation before. i'll check and see what happens brb
<holstein> x200: i'll just edit my grub and make it show the menu
<holstein> x200: thats all shift is trying to do, show the hidden grub so you can choose the recovery console.. could be something is *quite* corrupt though, causing a larger issue
<kupo_> well works. i just have to replu gin my usb adaptor
<kupo_> does the same thing on other machine heh
<kupo_> well. that was suspend. if i could try to get hibernate to work. that may be different
<kupo_> oh well. ssd makes it just as fast anyways
<holstein> kupo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<x200> I try all shift.
<holstein> kupo_: if you have cusomized your swap or removed.
<kupo_> oh cool. will check with gparted now. it makes swap space automatically usually when installtion right?
<x200> I find problem, Grub is not display, becouse I use old NB, without internal lcd, only external monitor. And in external monitor, is "no signal". But if I press shift, and after few seconds I try press down key, I be at grub menu. Please tell me, what is position of recovery mode in grub? I must find it "blind" :D
<kupo_> yeah. i have 3.50 gigs of swap lul
<kupo_> seems to be a little too much right?/
<kupo_> whole system only has 5.38 gigs used. not bad att all
<delt> speaking of which, my swapspace isn't enabled by the init scripts. i have to manually enable it at boot
<delt> actually i added the swapon command to my /etc/rc.local
<chrispage1980> hello, anybody know why when I change the conf file in lightdm so the logon background is blank it still shows this new wallpaper? Also I just done a fresh install and I have a blank plugin indicator and no sound menu.
<xubuntu852> hey all, short question: will new xubuntu lts still have support for just three years? should i install ubuntu with xfce package instead to have 5 years support or will i get updates anyway but just no support? thx
<moetunes> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Artemis3> xubuntu852, don't do that because its the same. ubuntu and xubuntu are identical but they have some different packages installed
<xubuntu852> yes, i know ... but that's why i'm confused because the ubuntu lts will have 5 years support
<Artemis3> xubuntu852, the packages maintained by canonical (ie kernel) will get the updates the same 5 years
<xubuntu852> so, the 3-years is just for confusing people ;) thx
<xubuntu852> then i'll install xubuntu in a few days :)
<Artemis3> xubuntu852, it means the other packages such as xfce will not be updated anymore after 3 years
<xubuntu852> thats ok ...
<Artemis3> there is no difference if you install ubuntu and then install xubuntu-desktop to just installing xubuntu
<Artemis3> (except the extra packages from unity, etc)
<xubuntu852> so, in real ubuntu doesn't get full 5 years support ... ;)
<Artemis3> canonical will keep updating (security updates?) unity whereas the team maintaining xubuntu stops at 3 years the package they keep track of, which again is a very small subset from the repository
<Artemis3> the packages they track, which are installed by ubuntu-desktop metapackage get 5 years
<Artemis3> the other packages are maintained by the different community teams
<Artemis3> and they decide how many years to keep track of them
<Artemis3> xubuntu852, sticking to LTS is a good idea, you could try going from 12.04 to 14.04
<xubuntu852> no, currently having 11.10 ;) will do a new install
<xubuntu852> thx for your explanations
<Guido1> Hello, I would like to change the location of some maps in my profile like music, pictures etc. How can I do that? I also would like uninstall some programs. the siftwercenter shows al installed programs, but I can't uninstal them from there. (I also want to remove some programs i installed with the commenadline so that other programs run. How can i see the relations?)
<chrispage1980> @guido1 sudo apt-get purge name-of-programme* && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Guido1> chrispage1980: but some pagages seam to consist of several smaler packages. so what i the correct name and i'm also interested in the relations of programs (which program did i installed to run another program)
<bazhang> you can check the dependencies in a GUI fashion at packages.ubuntu.com Guido1
<Guido1> bazhang: for example i tryed to instal node only to run one program
<bazhang> what is node only
<Guido1> bazhang: not node only, but only node. node is something to run java aplications or so
<ZatsuneNoMokou> Hi, the 14.04 rc wasn't supposed to be available the 10 of april?
<knome> there isn't a special RC image
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<ZatsuneNoMokou> Well, it's written there too
<ZatsuneNoMokou> April 10th, ReleaseCandidate
<knome> and as i said, there is no special RC image
<ZatsuneNoMokou> okay
<knome> you can download yesterday's daily and consider it the release candidate
<ZatsuneNoMokou> okay
<knome> or today's, to be exact
<knome> which doesn't seem to be up yet
<ZatsuneNoMokou> I'm Fr, so, it's already 11 of April for me
<ZatsuneNoMokou> thanks anyway
<Exsoul> Greetings everyone on this friday morning! :)
<Unit193> Howdy.
<cfhowlett> Exsoul greetings.  ask your Xubuntu question
<Exsoul> At the moment i do not have a question. I've installed Xubuntu yesterday evening on an old laptop. And was overwhelmed by the performance ;D
<cfhowlett> Exsoul happy to hear it.  FYI, version 14.04 comes out next week.
<Exsoul> Alrighty! Thanks!
<xubuntu752> hello' everybody
<xubuntu752> need one suggestion
<cfhowlett> xubuntu752 ask
<xubuntu752> some trick to activate "fast search" in menu of xfce
<xubuntu752> like the one of solydx or w7
<xubuntu752> clear?
<xubuntu752> when push the button of mouse head, is possible to have a string-query-fast-search line?
<xubuntu752> ... or I need to recompile xfce by myself tryng to mix with the one of solyx (if is possible to find the source)
<knome> xubuntu752, you might want to look at whiskermenu
<xubuntu752> thx I will try
<xubuntu752> last question - whysker menu avalaible only from PPA, right?
<knome> it will be in the repository (and installed by default for new installations) in 14.04
<Jay----> How to I install amd catalyst on xubuntu. I get it working on Ubuntu but not xubuntu
<knome> Jay----, there should be absolutely no difference to installation
<limey> having problem with torrents not starting. firewall isnt on. any ideas? fresh install of xubuntu. deluge and transmission both just sit
<limey> !# and windows work fine
<ubottu> limey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xubuntu370> hi im installing xubuntu 14.04  but it stopped at config bcmwl-kernel-source, what do you suggest to do?
<xubuntu370> i mean  dont continue installing the distro??????
<starrats> xubuntu370 this is a channel for 13.10 xubuntu, you might have better luck going to #xubuntu-devel channel for your answer.
<jhenke> xubuntu370 14.04 is not released yet, best course of action would be to check if there is already a bug report about it and also check with #xubuntu-devel as suggested
<xubuntu370> thnak i will do
<medeman> hey there, im having a weird xubuntu installation "problem" - the installer says I'm not connected to the internet...however I am connect, in fact I'm using this IRC from the live xubuntu... (13.10 amd64)
<holstein> medeman: just dont connect.. and dont ask for connection, or updates during installation, or codecs
<holstein> medeman: its just a few days really til 14.04, if you are doing a fresh installation.. there is no reason to stay a version behind for security reasons like some folks do on other OS's
<medeman> holstein: well I gotta install a new OS on this device now - and it's fairly easy to upgrade 13.10 to 14.04 (right?)
<holstein> medeman: i dont think so. i prefer fresh installs
<holstein> medeman: "easy" is a matter of opinion in many cases.. and if you find that easier, enjouy
<holstein> enjoy*
<knome> it is fairly easy though :)
<holstein> should just get a popup and click a button, and several hours later, you are updated..
<medeman> holstein: thx, in case it causes trouble i'll just fresh install - i just need to have an os on there right now and it wont really matter if I'll have to spend another 1-2 hours installing 14.04 in a few days
<holstein> medeman: sure.. its just that it doesnt take my 1 to 2 hours to install 14.04.. it takes less than 10 minutes
<xfcemagic> hi
<xfcemagic> I'm installing xubuntu 13.10 in this moment and I opened this chat during the installing process
<xfcemagic> I would like to know if I will can easily pass from 13.10 to the next LTS of xubuntu.
<knome> yes, the upgrade will be available in about a week
<xfcemagic> so I don't have to wait a week... I can use now the 13.10 and then pass to the new LTS without problems?
<xfcemagic> I'm on a work machine
<xfcemagic> so I need stability
<xfcemagic> or maybe I have to install 12.04 and then do the upgrade to the next LTS when it will be out?
<knome> if you can, i would wait the week
<knome> so called "clean install" is always better than an upgrade
<xfcemagic> I can't wait... :(
<knome> it's hard to say which is better in this case...
<xfcemagic> it's possibile that I'll have problems in the upgrade from 13.10 to 14 LTS ?
<knome> while 12.04 is an LTS, it's only a week and the difference to 14.04 is bigger than from 13.10
<knome> otoh, 13.10 isn't an LTS, which... shouldn't be too much of a problem
<knome> problems on upgrade are always possible (though unlikely in this case), but they will leave stuff behind you might not want and cause you minor inconveniences later
<xfcemagic> but it's possible to upgrade from non-lts to lts?
<knome> yes, from the latest non-LTS
<knome> so you can upgrade to 14.04 from either 13.10 or 12.04
<xfcemagic> you mean 13.10 ?
<knome> yep
<xfcemagic> ok, thank you!
<knome> there is a third option, which i wouldn't (normally) suggest...
<knome> and it's know to come with certain problems not yet fixed; you could install from the daily 14.04 image
<knome> but again, if you are looking for stability and that's the number one priority... i wouldn't do that
<xfcemagic> ok, installation is finished now... I have to restart... Bye!
<doc-saintly> Hello all. I've just installed XUbuntu on my gigabyte Brix machine, and it seems that my SSH terminal runs slow :( I often have to wait for the typing to complete.
<doc-saintly> How can I check if this is a network or a hardware issue?
<RFleming> doc-saintly, can you pastebin the results of lspci?
<doc-saintly> http://pastebin.com/PVSBfbxP
<doc-saintly> @ RFleming
<RFleming> doc-saintly, gimme a few
<doc-saintly> No rush :) I just know I don't often check windows unless I'm pinged
<RFleming> doc-saintly, are you using wireless or wired?
<doc-saintly> wireless
<doc-saintly> I've started looking into that, I'm noticing that my signal health is all over the place :(
<RFleming> try with wired.
<RFleming> I somehow think it's the wireless
<RFleming> I'm trying to remember if there was a realtek firmware that needed to be installed
<kupo_> so many updates lately. LTS on the way very soon?
<bekks> kupo_: Yes.
<Infinite_anon> hi
<Infinite_anon> I have a problem with my xubuntu. Is this the right place to come for help?
<juanmontoya> Infinite_anon: sure, if one of us does not know the answer perhaps someone else does
<Infinite_anon> So i have this problem since i started playing with awesome wm. Everytime after the reboot I can't login on my account, i can only login on guest or root and the only way to repair this temporary i need to delete .Xauthority file to login. I don't if it's awesome's fault or is it something else
<knome> Infinite_anon, can you confirm it happens without awesome as well?
<juanmontoya> (I'd delete all files that start with a . but that's like putting a nuke on your settings)
<Infinite_anon> probably too because after i deleted awesome and installed some else wm it did it as well
<knome> Infinite_anon, if you have enabled the root account, that might be a cause for that problem as well.
<Infinite_anon> and i don't use this third-party wms as default i started them by startx in terminal
<Infinite_anon> i didn't enable root. i think so at least
#xubuntu 2014-04-12
<amigamagic> I would only tell you that I admire and respect very much all the work it has been done on xubuntu... I tried debian 7 with xfce and it's EONS behind the work that xubuntu team has done to make xubuntu not only a great xfce based distro, but one of the most usable and configurable one.... Great, great work...
<amigamagic> I can't wait for the new xubuntu LTS
<knome> amigamagic, thanks, and enjoy
<amigamagic> that's only a strange thing that it's happened to me, after the installation of xubuntu 13.10: I installed the distro and all the updates with a new pc attached to an old crt monitor at res of 1280x1024. I rebooted it several times and it worked flawless. After that, I powered off and I connected the PC to an LCD 1440x900 and... Up to the login screen it was all right but... After the login, it appeared the default
<knome> i guess bigger monitor gets preference
<amigamagic> Today I had no chance to investigate further, but tomorrow I will see again if I'm able to load the desktop environment. What do you think it happened?
<knome> hmm, maybe your message was cut, at "appreared the default..." ?
<amigamagic> After the login, it appeared the default background desktop wallpaper, but no xfce panels and no icons...
<amigamagic> Very strange... I tried to reboot but it was the same thing...
<amigamagic> After the login, a void desktop...
<knome> did you reboot without the external monitor?
<amigamagic> no, after power off (from the CRT) I attached the PC to an LCD and power on
<knome> did everything else work though?
<knome> or did the desktop appear as not working
<amigamagic> knome, I was able to login in textual mode with CTRL-ALT-F1
<knome> just checking: did you enable the root account?
<amigamagic> but the graphical mode was only a void desktop... No I didn't enabled the root account
<knome> ok, good. don't do that :)
<amigamagic> root password void, during installation
<knome> i'd try to remove the .Xauthority file and .cache directory from your home directory
<amigamagic> ok, thanks, tomorrow I will try to do that... It is a PC in my office so I cannot try now.
<knome> sure, good luck with it
<amigamagic> I hope there are no problems. I would like to use this distro because I like it very much the way it's organized. And I love xfce. I think it has the potential to be the real gnome successor.
<knome> i'd say thinking xfce is a "gnome successor" is an underestimate
<amigamagic> you know, I think is very similar to the good old gnome 2, but it's lighter for what I could see.
<knome> it's a lot more (and less...)
<amigamagic> I like very much its customizability
<amigamagic> and how much it's easy to customize it
<amigamagic> and it doesn't want to be too "special FX" like others would like to do. Only the bare minimum to make a pretty productive workstation.
<Donnie> I'm gonna make a live usb. only for live use... Is there a way to save changes to the usb that I put on it?
<nomic> donnie. you should be able to save files to a live usb
<nomic> i have used one on occasion to store a file .. the permissions alllow stuff to be copied on
<nomic> yeah.
<nomic> it's a filing system
<nomic> personally I only stuck it onto root ie. without booting FROM the usb ...
<mzr> so...I like 14.04 but the dock's gone, is that a hidden feature or am I going to have to get cairo or something?
<amigamagic> mzr, the dock in xfce is a panel... So I think it should not be so difficult to recreat as you like...
<mzr> gotcha, time to push rrandom buttons
<mzr> any reason it was dropped?
<amigamagic> I don't know, I'm on 13.10 now
<xubuntu824> I'm going to have a live only thumbdrive... if I make some changes to it. can I save it to the drive?
<holstein> xubuntu824: there are many ways to do that.. "persistent live usb stick".. but, i prefer just installing a normal installation to the USB
<xubuntu824> How do I do that? :D
<holstein> xubuntu824: i just install, like a normal install, selecting the desired USB stick as the destination
<holstein> xubuntu824: i'll use an alternate ISO, or mini, or an installer that lets me select where grub goes
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<holstein> not many alternate iso 's left, but the mini does the job fine
<xubuntu824> Awesome.. I'm gonna do that.. I'm not a fan of dual boot, and I won't be using it as often as I should but it's nice to have it around for when I do..
<holstein> xubuntu824: well, that is a booting stick.. thus dual boot
<holstein> xubuntu824: you can and will mess up your windows boot loader if you try to take a normal installer live CD and install to the USB that way
<holstein> xubuntu824: if it were me, and i had another machine laying around, i would remove the hard drive from there and prepare the stick on it
<phm-grand_jct1> so i'm having a problem burning media
<phm-grand_jct1> first things first, is there a quick way to pull up Bombono DVD error log?
<phm-grand_jct1> what happened was there was a failed burn, then when i tried to play the file, i realized that (this being a new install) i had not yet installed the h.204 codecs (or whatever they are called), so i thought that might be the problem, so i tried to burn again, and got a weird result which is familiar from windows days when a burn would fail, you'd have to try a new medium, so i tried to eject the dvd and i am unable to do 
<phm-grand_jct1> my guess would normally be a driver issue, but i can't find any linux drivers for the Phillips 8801 DVD Re-writer
<phm-grand_jct1> so some help will be appreciated!
<phm-grand_jct1> #rules
<phm-grand_jct1> !nick phm-grand_junction
<phm-grand_jct1> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<limey> anyone here?
<ZatsuneNoMokou> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2014-April/009997.html how do I record and post result if I wanna try?
<cfhowlett> ZatsuneNoMokou see 14.04 channel = #ubuntu+1
<phm-grand_jct> inappropriate ioctal?
<amigamagic> hi, I would like to know 2 things: a) when the new LTS version will come out?  ---  b) I see that in the current 14.04 final beta thera are some known issues... They will be corrected before the official release?
<cfhowlett> amigamagic release is April 17th
<amigamagic> cfhowlett, thanks
<amigamagic> and for the (b) question?
<cfhowlett> amigamagic sorry, I'm not qualified to answer
<amigamagic> I read of the issues here: http://xubuntu.org/blog/
<amigamagic> another thing: if I install the last beta of 14.04 branch, then I will be able to upgrade to the official LTS release?
<cfhowlett> !final|amigamagic
<ubottu> amigamagic: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<cfhowlett> amigamagic as far as the known issues, we can safely assume they're being worked on ...
<amigamagic> so, now, on a new pc, do you think it's better for me to install the last 14.04 development version, instead of 13.10 ?
<cfhowlett> amigamagic personally, I consider beta = beta.  I don't beta on my work machine
<cfhowlett> others, however ...
<amigamagic> cfhowlett, ok, but if there are so few days to release the official and it's based on the current development version...
<cfhowlett> amigamagic call me superstitious
<amigamagic> apart the security and relevant bug-fixes, shouldn't the current development branch be freezed as for new features?
<cfhowlett> amigamagic yep
<amigamagic> I mean, as debian testing when a stable release is imminent
<amigamagic> they freeze the testing development
<cfhowlett> amigamagic feature freeze has indeed been passed.
<amigamagic> so, this is the case for xubuntu too, I think it will be safe to use a 14.04 development in this moment, unless currently there are yet critical bugs to solve...
<amigamagic> do you know if current 14.04 has critical bugs not yet solved?
<cfhowlett> amigamagic I don't really track such, but I've seen nothing in IRC or forums to suggest critical bugs
<amigamagic> where I can download the very last development version? Maybe here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/beta-2/ ?
<rayduf> hello  just install xubuntu on a pcchips desktop  p27g     did go in  ok  but  lost  all icon  on  any menu or submenu    appear and  disappear   when cursor slide over
<cfhowlett> amigamagic http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<amigamagic> cfhowlett, thanks!
<cfhowlett> amigamagic have fun, be safe!
<rayduf> can i recover my icons
<rayduf> hello  just install xubuntu on a pcchips desktop  p27g     did go in  ok  but  lost  all icon  on  any menu or submenu    appear and  disappear   when cursor slide over
<knome> rayduf, what's your native language?
<amigamagic> if the installation is not damaged, to me rayduf problem appears as a theme problem or maybe a video driver problem
<rayduf> native language is english now
<amigamagic> rayduf, do you use the integrated vga of your motherboard?
<rayduf> no  could not install  with  int vga  add a agp   video card
<[1]amigamagic> sorry, connection problem... rayduf if you said something, then say it again... :P
<rayduf> no  could not install  with  int vga  add a agp   video card
<[1]amigamagic> what agp card is it?
<rayduf> nvidia ge force 4 mx agp8x
<amigamagic> mmmh... it's very old, but it shouldn't have problems for a light desktop environment like xfce...
<knome> rayduf, what's the actual issue?
<rayduf> ure  rite   but........   what  would  u  suggest
<knome> rayduf, icons disappeared from the menu?
<knome> or everywhere on the system?
<rayduf> looks like  that  all  over
<knome> did they just disappear or is there some other problems like them not being displayed clearly?
<rayduf> no  just  icons  lost  and reappear  when  i slide  cursor  over
<knome> cursor over what/where?
<knome> how do the icons disappear? suddenly?
<rayduf> if  i  open a  submenu    i loose  icons  in front  of  app name   then if i slide my cursor over the area  it reapears
<amigamagic> what xubuntu version have you installed?
<rayduf> they just blank out
<rayduf> 13.10    and  used it  on  other  pc  here
<starrats> good morning everyone!
<cfhowlett> starrats greetings.  ask your xubuntu questions ...
<starrats> no questions today cfhowlett just saying hello
<rayduf>  hello  just install xubuntu on a pcchips desktop  p27g     did go in  ok  but  lost  all icon  on  any menu or submenu    appear and  disappear   when cursor slide over
<amigamagic> hey guys I'm installing the last 14.04 daily and the installer says it is the 14.04 LTS !! So, after I installed this one, I will not have to do a dist-upgrade when it will be official released?
<knome> !patience | rayduf
<ubottu> rayduf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<knome> amigamagic, you might have to do dist-upgrade, but not do-release-upgrade (or, a "release upgrade")
<cfhowlett> amigamagic 14.04 has not been released yet.
<amigamagic> cfhowlett, it's the daily development version you suggested to me before
<cfhowlett> amigamagic understood.  so even though the numbering is correct, you'd still need to do-release-upgrade
<cfhowlett> as knome correctly stated
<knome> cfhowlett, that's incorrect...
<cfhowlett> ??? elaborate please
<knome> no need to do a do-release-upgrade; but probably a dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<knome> yes.. dist-upgrade != do-release-upgrade
<cfhowlett> knome right, right. Thank you.
<knome> do-release-upgrade is what you need to do when you jump from a release to another, like 13.10 to 14.04
<knome> if you installed the first 14.04 alpha, you still wouldn't need to do a do-release-upgrade to get the final 14.04
<knome> because it's technically the same release (same repositories etc)
<amigamagic> so when it will be official, I should do just "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", right?
<knome> amigamagic, yes.
<knome> amigamagic, which updates your packages normally... so you could just update the packages from the GUI as well
<amigamagic> ok, there will be some notify in current 14.04 development to notify me of the official release?
<knome> no, because you are running 14.04.
<cfhowlett> amigamagic usually, on release day it's 48 hours of "is it out yet?!!" all over IRC
<cfhowlett> when that stops, it's out
<amigamagic> the current repositories for the development branch are different from the future LTS official ones?
<knome> no
<knome> the package (version)s that the repositories will be different
<knome> *the packages in the repositories have will..
<knome> if you installed 14.04, you are on 14.04 until you upgrade (to 14.10 or 16.04)
<knome> regardless if the installation ISO was alpha, beta, or RC
<amigamagic> I mean, if current 14.04 development repositories are the same of the LTS ones, for what is the "apt-get dist-upgrade" for?
<amigamagic> it will change something in the sources.list ?
<phm-grand_jct> if you're in 14.04, you're in Ubuntu, not Xu, yeah? or did i miss an announcement?
<amigamagic> phm-grand_jct, I'm on the the current daily development version of xubuntu 14.04
<phm-grand_jct> any bearings loose?
<amigamagic> and it should be the next LTS within a few days
<knome> amigamagic, http://askubuntu.com/questions/81585/what-is-dist-upgrade-and-why-does-it-upgrade-more-than-upgrade/81594#81594
<starrats> amigamagic I am also running xubuntu 14.04
<phm-grand_jct> i'm just wondering if anyone ever tried both Thunar and Nemo and had a preference between them
<knome> phm-grand_jct, nemo is practically nautilus
<knome> they are both file managers.. thus very similar
<phm-grand_jct> how recent is that perception?
<phm-grand_jct> of course it's very similar
<knome> it was forked from nautilus in 2012
<cfhowlett> !poll|phm-grand_jct
<phm-grand_jct> i was about to tell you that
<phm-grand_jct> but anyway, i'm just wondering if it's better or worse, in someone's experience, than thunar
<knome> i'm not understanding the scope of the question...
<knome> if thunar has all the features you need, i would advise using that if you are running xubuntu
<amigamagic> I'm trying the new xfce environment and I find it beautiful. XFCE is going in the right direction... That new applications menu is great!
<phm-grand_jct> thunar confuses me a little
<phm-grand_jct> i've gotten used to it
<amigamagic> phm-grand_jct, to me thunar is not different from nautilus
<amigamagic> it's nearly the same
<amigamagic> apart some little things
<phm-grand_jct> what got me on this this morning was that i right-clicked, assuming i'd be able to create a new LibreOffice document, or even Abiword, and I was unable, and then I started trying to figure out how to make that menu happen, and got confused, and don't remember not being able to do this in Ubu 12.04
<amigamagic> but for most things it works as you expect, like when you press CTRL-H to make visible hidden files, or press CTRL-1. 2. 3 to alternate different type of view, etc.
<amigamagic> phm-grand_jct, you can do that in thunar too
<phm-grand_jct> Templates
<phm-grand_jct> okay, yeah, templates, but ... f*ck
<phm-grand_jct> something in my head is not making a connection, like, okay, i want an ODT
<phm-grand_jct> so i create an ODT in Templates
<phm-grand_jct> and i go to create new document
<phm-grand_jct> and it creates it, and everything, but i just want it to open the dang program and let me use it when i click
<knome> phm-grand_jct, please watch your language and attitude.
<cfhowlett> phm-grand_jct different program = different behavior
<phm-grand_jct> thunar is the program in question; i want to utilize its ability to create new files from the right-click menu, so how do i get this going?
<phm-grand_jct> right now when i create the new document, it just creates a new file with that file extension and the name you input
<phm-grand_jct> what i WANT it to do is when i click that link in the menu, it launches the associated program and lets me save at my leisure, or even if it makes me enter the name, lets me edit the file without another step; otherwise what is the purpose of this menu?
<cfhowlett> phm-grand_jct please read   http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/start
<knome> you can create a custom menu action if you wish to have filename input and launch the app when the file is created
<phm-GJ-CO-US[AFK> knome, how is this done?
<phm-GJ-CO-US[AFK> cfhowlett, thank you for your contribution to the Google AdSense Program.
<amigamagic> I have to say, current behaviour is the usual you expect from a file manager. In Windows it happens the same thing: it creates a new file without launch its related application.
<phm-GJ-CO-US[AFK> amiga, in thinking about it, i realized that you're right
<phm-GJ-CO-US[AFK> before you had said so, but anyway, this is the behavior that i want
<knome> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/custom-actions
<phm-GJ-CO-US[AFK> thank you knome
<phm-GJ-CO-US[AFK> i'll make a howbunto about it, simple enough i'm sure, but was frustrating to me and not immediately obvious
<amigamagic> I think thunar is pretty powerful.
<amigamagic> the new whisker menu is a very great plus to the usability of xfce environment
<amigamagic> the official linux kernel of 14.04 LTS will be the version 3.13.0.24 ?
<jhenke> amigamagic proably on release day, but normally the kernel tends to get updates from time to time
<jhenke> so 3.13 definitelly
<jhenke> but 3.13.0-24, just for the time being
<amigamagic> the updater already proposes to me the update to kernel image 3.13.0-24
<amigamagic> it's a stable kernel?
<jhenke> sure, ubuntu never released a version with an unrealeased upstream kernel version
<starrats> I'm using it now amigamagic
<cfhowlett> amigamagic if it's in the normal upgrade stream, yes
<amigamagic> ok, thanks :)
<jhenke> I even was hoping 14.04 would be on 3.14, but they did not rebase when that one was released upstream 1-2 weeks ago
<cfhowlett> jhenke when it's ready, it'll happen
<jhenke> in 14.04?
<cfhowlett> jhenke sometime over the 5 year life-span?  absolutely.
<jhenke> not in this life, they always stay on the same upstream branch for the entire release
<starrats>  3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jhenke> no, there will just be the hardware enablement stacks
<amigamagic> debian 7 stable uses an old kernel 3.2, so to me (I came from debian) 3.13 is very new... :D
<jhenke> my server is running ubuntu server 12.04 and that one is also on 3.2
<jhenke> which is the 12.04 defauöt
<amigamagic> jhenke, on a recent pc,  with debian I had to update the kernel because it had critical problems with the acpi of my machine
<jhenke> 3.2.0-60 to be exact ;)
<amigamagic> after I backported to the 3.13.xxx acpi worked well
<jhenke> that is the reason I was hoping 14.04 would use the 3.14 branch
<cfhowlett> jhenke that's what I've got as well
<amigamagic> the strange thing is that on that pc ubuntu 12.04 worked flawless
<jhenke> so 14.04 will remain with 3.13.0 for the next 5 years
<olbi> omfg, added news repo to USC, than update and it can'f find app by its name :/ what a shit it still is
<amigamagic> but debian 7 wheezy didn't work
<knome> olbi, watch the language.
<cfhowlett> olbi clean language is required to use this channel.  thank you.
<olbi> sorry :P
<jhenke> you only have the option ot install the hardwar enablement stacks with the point releases, which backport the kernel from 14.10,15.04,15.10
<ZatsuneNoMokou> Hi, I have just one question, with light-locker, there's no screen saver like there was with xscreensaver?
<knome> ZatsuneNoMokou, correct.
<ZatsuneNoMokou> xD it sucks
<knome> you can remove light-locker and keep using xscreensaver if the screensaver is the feature you "need" the most
<jhenke> I haven't used a screensaver in the last 5 years or so
<ZatsuneNoMokou> it's planned to be added later or no? I don't need to re-add as I have just upgraded to 14.04
<knome> not planned
<amigamagic> I'm currently trying xubuntu 14.04 (nearly-LTS :D) on a vmware machine, and do you know how can I disable that floppy disk icon on the desktop? I haven't configured floppy devices in the virtual machine, but it appears in the fstab.
<jhenke> if you are upgrading you should still xscreensaver installed
<knome> amigamagic, disable device icons from desktop
<amigamagic> knome, then if I insert a pendrive I will not see it?
<knome> that's correct
<amigamagic> how can I disable "only" the floppy icon?
<jhenke> amigamagic you can check vmware to see if you can remove the floppy driver emulation somewhere
<knome> i think i've done that once, iirc, it involved poking fstab
<jhenke> or you can check if vmware offers a uefi based vm as well
<amigamagic> jhenke, I checked in vmware configuration, but I have no floppy device installed in my virtual machine config
<jhenke> on hyper-v there is a second generation vm that does away with this legacy hardware like floppy drive, maybe there is something similar
<amigamagic> maybe I should check in the vmware bios
<jhenke> amigamagic I read that, still it looks like the vm simulates the hardware connection for it
<ZatsuneNoMokou> xscreensaver will stay in the packages?
<knome> ZatsuneNoMokou, on upgrading yes, but not on new installs.
<knome> ZatsuneNoMokou, but it will be available in the repositories for all
<ZatsuneNoMokou> Oh thanks
<ZatsuneNoMokou> I had just one problem when I try to upgrade
<amigamagic> ok I found the floppy option in the bios of the vmware machine (F2 at the boot, to enter in vmware bios). I disabled it and now there is no more that icon on the desktop... :)
<jhenke> amigamagic great
<ZatsuneNoMokou> the installed version of nemo (from launchpad ppa) was needing a version of a package that was needed to update
<knome> ZatsuneNoMokou, you always use PPA's at your own risk and you accept the probability that it will "break" your system in a way or another... to put it other way, that's not a xubuntu issue
<amigamagic> what's evolution-calendar-factory? It takes 45MB of ram
<ZatsuneNoMokou> okay
<jhenke> ZatsuneNoMokou PPAs are always a problem, when you need one, I really suggest to stay at the older version until the PPA maintainer has updated the PPA for the new version
<ZatsuneNoMokou> the stable version of nemo ppa need a version of a package that is older than the version in 14.04
<amigamagic> can I safely uninstall Evolution Data Server ?
<amigamagic> I don't thin I need it
<jhenke> ZatsuneNoMokou as I said,, if you really reley on the PPA, stay with 12.04 or 13.10 until 14.04 is suported by the PPA
<amigamagic> I hate things that I don't need and take my ram away
<ZatsuneNoMokou> well, I'm using nightly ppa of nemo now, it seems to work
<knome> amigamagic, safely... if you don't need it and removing it won't remove other stuff you need.. why couldn't you do it?
<amigamagic> in previous xubuntu (13.10) I had < 200MB occupied ram after the boot. Now I have nearly 400MB at the boot
<ZatsuneNoMokou> I'll put the stable version when it'll available
<jhenke> amigamagic with our without the kernel cache?
<jhenke> i.e. did you use "free -h" or other means to get the value
<amigamagic> it's the indicator I added on the panel
<amigamagic> that indicator of the cpu load, memory load, etc.
<jhenke> cautious, RAM is in your pc to be used, as long as there is free memory, some parts of the system might use it
<jhenke> if you really want to know how much of your memory is actually claimed by applications you can use "free -h" on a terminal or "htop" on a terminal
<jhenke> the first one shows the memory usage without the kernel caching in the second line
<jhenke> the second one shows the allocated memory for every running process
<[1]amigamagic> jhenke, does linux uses some windows vista/7/8-like algo to fill unused ram in advance?
<[1]amigamagic> I didn't see that in previous xubuntu
<jhenke> that is not true
<jhenke> every os kernel will use unused memory to buffer some data
<jhenke> also linux did that for a long time already
<[1]amigamagic> jhenke, yes but that usually happens when you load some program
<jhenke> because it actally improves the performance of your system
<[1]amigamagic> if you do that in advance is another thing
<knome> jhenke, [1]amigamagic: can you take this one to #xubuntu-offtopic? cheers
<jhenke> knome sorry
<knome> no problem
<jhenke> mea culpa
<amigamagic> ok sorry
<amigamagic> it's more a generic linux topic
<knome> yep, -offtopic is suited for that
<jhenke> amigamagic I'll try to explain it if you join #xubuntu-offtopic
<amigamagic> ok thanks :)
<xubuntu586> hola
<xubuntu586> alguien me puede ayudar con los controladores de mi tarjeta de video
<xubuntu586> ???
<xubuntu586> me los he descargado de nVidia para Linux pero no se instalarlos
<cfhowlett> !es|xubuntu586!
<ubottu> xubuntu586!: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu586> gracias
<Guido1> Hello, I have Xubuntu and on the ext4 system partition 19 GB are in use. That seams to me quite a lot. How can I reduce it? (See which files and programs are not used any more etc.)
<amigamagic> it's the usual size for a modern os distro, in my opinion
<amigamagic> with the usual applications installed, I mean
<amigamagic> office, web browsing, graphics, etc.
<amigamagic> but of course, you could uninstall all the unwanted programs
<elfy> Guido1: if you want a GUI way of looking at where space is used - install baobab
<elfy> Guido1: unless you have a seperate /home partition then things like media will be in that 19Gb
<Guido1> elfy: I have a seperate partition for media and documents
<Guido1> elfy: that's why i'm iritated by that amount of used space
<elfy> Guido1: run this sudo du -h --max-depth=1 / |pastebinit
<elfy> let's have a look at the url when it's done
<amigamagic> how can I check disk usage in xubuntu? There is a gui app?
<Guido1> elfy: No access to ‘/proc/2834/task/2834/ns/net
<knome> amigamagic, install baobab
<amigamagic> I have to install baobab only to check how much space is actually used on my hdd?
<elfy> amigamagic: no - you wanted a GUI method
<elfy> Guido1: yea - but it should still spit out a url
<amigamagic> I think in xubunutu there was an applet I could add to the panel
<amigamagic> but I cannot find it anymore
<Guido1> elfy: sadly not or still running
<elfy> it might take a while to run - it did here - had to decide what to do with the 500Gb of media here
<amigamagic> anyway, now that I think about it, 19GB for a linux install is pretty big :D
<Guido1> elfy: baobab helpet. the browser uses 13 gb, but still i think i can free some space
<amigamagic> now my used space is 4GB
<amigamagic> your browser uses 13GB ??
<amigamagic> wow, what a cache!
<Guido1> amigamagic: al the mails are saved offline
<amigamagic> 13GB of emails is pretty big too :)
<amigamagic> so, baobab is Disk Usage Analyzer...
<amigamagic> I didn't know...
<knome> Guido1, well if you have 19GB space and 13GB is used by your browser/mails, i would definitely start looking there
<Guido1> elfy, amigamagic: But i think i can still free some space, because i tryed to instal node just to run a java program (alternative for prezi). If I don't want the program using node I can remove node as well. there are some more programs, but how can i see which i can remove and what the pakage name is?
<amigamagic> synaptic?
<Guido1> elfy, amigamagic, knome: one mail account is 5,6 GB, second 3,7, GB third 3,3 GB
<amigamagic> maybe you could free 1 or 2GB
<amigamagic> from installed apps
<Guido1> amigamagic: yes, would also make sense. what do i have on not used stuff?
<knome> the regular 14.04 installation uses about 6GB of space
<knome> Guido1, you could try if 'sudo apt-get autoclean' helps any
<elfy> Guido1: I'm just off out - but perhaps you could at moving firefox out and symlinking it
<elfy> that's what I do with f/fox, tbird, hexchat and a few other things
<amigamagic> knome, the 14.04 I just installed is 4GB
<Guido1> knome: what are the consequences? Removing al new programs?
<Guido1> elfy: yes, that could be interesting, but how?
<elfy> firefox - move the folder out - then in your home - edit profile ini to point at the new location for the files
<Guido1> elfy: I also want to update the dpendencies for music etc. (so that it automaticlie opens the correct map)
<elfy> anyway - good luck - I'm off out now
<Guido1> elfy: bye and thanks
<elfy> http://pastebin.com/8LPXQg0z
<elfy> that's my profile.ini in .mozilla/firefox
<elfy> bye
<Guido1> elfy: thanks
<Guido1> how can i find out which apps i can remove and what the names for removing are?
<knome> Guido1, removes unneeded packages downloaded when installing them
<Guido1> knome: i mean for example node. I installed it to run another program, but im'm not interested in the other program any more. so bothe can be removed
<knome> Guido1, if you have manually installed node, then you will need to manually uninstall it
<knome> Guido1, after you remove that, run 'sudo apt-cache autoremove' which will then remove all unneeded packages that node (and others) might have been pulling in
<knome> note that autoremove won't delete applications that are manually installed
<Guido1> knome: yes, but i need to know the needed name to include in the remove commant - sudo apt-get remove packagename and I'm not sure which other packuges could also be removed
<knome> Guido1, no, you don't. run 'sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE_YOU_INSTALLED'. then run 'sudo apt-get autoremove', which will remove all applications that were automatically installed and no longer needed
<Guido1> sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE_YOU_INSTALLED to remove node
<Guido1> and there are more programs like node, but not always i remember the name
<knome> there isn't much we can do about that
<knome> i think there are some apps that try to track what you have installed and what not, but i am not familiar with them
<Guido1> shouldn't you able to see all apps and than find out which are system apps and which are others?
<knome> Guido1, what do you mean by "system apps"?
<knome> the system is unaware of what was installed during installation, if you are referring to that
<Guido1> knome: apps needed to run linux including drivers etc.
<knome> Guido1, there are app categories, but not all "system" apps are installed
<knome> and xubuntu installs a lot of non-system apps by default
<Guido1> yes, but i don't want to remove somthing i need to run / start linux
<knome> i understand.
<Guido1> and i just got an error by "sudo apt-cache autoremove" - Invalid operation autoremove
<Guido1> (empty the cach)
<knome> what about trying 'sudo apt-get autoremove' as i suggested
<cfhowlett> UBUNTU reference sheet:   https://www.dropbox.com/s/msv95ijbb0uoeb4/Ubuntu%20Reference%20Sheet.pdf
<Guido1> knome: nothing to delete, but according to baobab there are 190 mb in .cach
<knome> i'd consider that a small amount comparing to your email stuff
<knome> you can safely remove ~/.cache though
<knome> lunch/dinner, bbl
<Guido1> yes, but the mails i want to keep, but i want to have it clean / tidy
<Guido1> knome: what's the comment for that? (safely remove ~/.cache though
<Guido1>  lunch/dinner, bbl)
<Guido1> knome: and do i need ".thumbnails"?
<knome> Guido1, you can remove ~/.cache, there's nothing important in there
<knome> Guido1, you can also remove ~/.thumbnails, but they will be recreated when you browse the filesystem
<Guido1> okee, how can i remove them? from the explorer or with sudo and if with sudo how?
<knome> Guido1, for example from the file manager
<Guido1> good
<Guido1> is somewehre a list / map with al installed apps?
<JT_the_Ninja> hola
<Guido1> can i also delete tmp?
<JT_the_Ninja> anyone available to answer an apt-related problem?
<slickymaster> !ask | JT_the_Ninja
<ubottu> JT_the_Ninja: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JT_the_Ninja> sure thing.
<JT_the_Ninja> Every time I use apt-get (upgrade, dist-upgrade, install, etc.) I get an error that says "ERROR: Can't find the archive-keyring;Is the ubuntu-keyring package installed?" I haven't deleted anything from keyrings, so I don't know what the problem is, and now obviously I can't apt-get install --reinstall to try and fix any broken packages. Unsure of what to do at this point.
<slickymaster> JT_the_Ninja, have you tried to run sudo apt-get -f install ubuntu-keyring in the terminal?
<JT_the_Ninja> @slickymaster yep; it says it's the newest version.
<JT_the_Ninja> and I still get the same error message if I, say, use install --reinstall.
<slickymaster> JT_the_Ninja, what about -> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<JT_the_Ninja> @slickymaster: same error, unfortunately.
<JT_the_Ninja> wait I think I might've fixed it....
<slickymaster> JT_the_Ninja, being so, I'm afraid you're facing a major issue, which only might be resolved by a fresh install
<JT_the_Ninja> I copied the backup ubuntu-keyring.gpg from the /save folder
<JT_the_Ninja> haha!
<JT_the_Ninja> thanks! you helped me look at it a different way
<JT_the_Ninja> peace
<Guido1> hello, is there a way to fix windows xp from out linux? After hitting xp by grub i only get to see a blinking "_"
<holstein> Guido1: windows XP support is ended.. you should ask in a windows channel about support options.. you can use ubuntu or live rescue CD's to address many issues such as filesystem, but, if a hard drive is failing (which is likely on an XP era machine) you wont fix that with any software
<Guido1> holstein: the hard drive is okee. linux works fine. there are some nice programs on xp. i think the problem is somewehre within xp. maybe the conection betwene grub and windows. i do not want to lose xubuntu by fixing xp
<holstein> Guido1: im not addressing "nice" or quality in any way.. you are free to use XP as long as you like
<holstein> Guido1: the fact is, you need to test the hard drive, and should not assume everything is "fine"
<holstein> Guido1: linux working fine on that hard drive doenst indicate its fine
<delt> i have an old mac plus from the 80's and its hard disk seems to still be working fine...
<holstein> Guido1: if it were me, i would ust a live CD ( i like the ultimate boot cd) to run a smart test on the hard drive, then, i would try filesystem repairs, then, i would try the repairative windows XP install, then, reinstalling XP
<Guido1> holstein: i not only assume that the drive is okee. use inux on it, cheked with geparted etc. it's from the beginning time from vista
<holstein> Guido1: you should try and mount the windows partitions (as well as the other partitions on that disk) and backup any important data ASAP
<holstein> Guido1: you do a test now, and you know all is ok.. if you havent, then you are assuming..
<holstein> Guido1: if you have, then you know its fine, and you move on to the next suggestions..
<holstein> delt: test and you'll know for sure..
<delt> holstein: i plan to eventually -)
<Guido1> i did a test. so i know it;s okee. how do i do "filesystem repairs, then, i would try the repairative windows XP install"?
<delt> this is weird.. all of a sudden jackd is completely tying up my sound card. i used to be able to run dozens of stuff all using it at once through alsa
<delt> now i still can, -except- jack.
<delt> it completely ties up the sound card, and even freezes programs that might be using it until it exits or they do.
<Guido1> i tryed the windows live cd adnd for some reason it does not offer an repairfunction and i don't want to kill grub
<delt> Guido1: you can easily reinstall grub after you're done with the windows stuff
<delt> well... "easily", it does take a bit of know how
<Guido1> yes, i know, but i prefeur without
<Guido1> and i need to know how to fix windows without the instalation cd - somhow the windows recovery cd does not offer a (visible) recovery function - only new instalation
<holstein> Guido1: windows has no live CD
<delt> this is weird.... renoise and pianoteq (both using alsa) can coexist with jackd, but other programs using pulse or alsa (mplayer, firefox/swf, etc) nope....
<holstein> Guido1: there is (and you should ask in a proper windows support venue) a repairative installation option i have used many times
<delt> atm i have jackd, renoise, and pianoteq all using alsa, everything is running fine. but jackd seems to be blocking other programs from using the sound card.
<holstein> Guido1: keeps the data in place, and repairs the OS.. otherwise, you backup your data, and reinstall the broken system
<knome> delt, i'd ask #ubuntustudio for more insightful answers on audio stuff
<knome> delt, you'll meet holstein there... :)
<delt> knome: thanks
<holstein> delt: thats the pulse jack dbus
<Guido1> holstein: not like linux, but a cd from where you are normaly able to repair. i lokked in some topics. they al say the same - it shows r = repair, but i can't chose it :-S
<kupo_> is it simple to try out different window managers ?
<holstein> kupo_: i suggest trying them from live CD's, so you dont break your system, but, yes..
<holstein> Guido1: ask in a windows support channel about that. i have found cases where the repair option wasnt there from certain OEM disks, and i reinstalled the OS
<Guido1> okee, i will check again
<kupo_> ok. brb
<kupo_> welp. on awesome. seems odd. everything is bigger heh
<kupo_> Okay. enough of that for now
<martinrame> Hi, does anyone was able to install skype on XUbuntu 13.10 64bits ?
<holstein> martinrame: i just got the .deb from the site, and installed
<baizon> martinrame: yes, me
<holstein> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<martinrame> after sudo apt-get install skype it says I need to install skype-bin, and then http://pastebin.com/KSpd1feG
<holstein> martinrame: have you tried removing that, and installing from the skype site? the *.deb ?
<martinrame> holstein: yes, and got the same i386 dependencies problems. BTW, what should I remove?
<holstein> martinrame: i just followed proceedure for installing the 32bit .deb on my 64bit system, IIRC
<martinrame> I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype if that not works I'll try again downloading from skype's site.
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/359156/how-do-you-run-a-32-bit-program-on-a-64-bit-version-of-ubuntu for example
<Unit193> martinrame: I use the one from the partner repo, works fine.
<holstein> nothing wrong with the partner repo one ^.. i just use the one from the site..
<martinrame> I'm on skype's site should I download Ubuntu 12.04 (multiarch), Debian 7.0 (multiarch) or Dynamic version?
<holstein> martinrame: there is no "should", really.. but, i suggest trying the repo version that Unit193 says works fine.. there is nothing wrong with it..
<martinrame> Unit193: can you point me to that repo?
<holstein> martinrame: when i dont do that, i'll just download the most recent ubuntu version.. which, i was under the imporession you had already tried
<Unit193> martinrame: Should be commented out in /etc/apt/sources.list already.
<holstein> should be what the wiki page suggests..
<martinrame> I have it uncommented:  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu saucy partner
<Unit193> holstein: It in fact, had a pulseaudio workaround whereas the one from their site didn't.
<holstein> Unit193: handy!
<Unit193> !info skype-bin partner
<ubottu> skype-bin (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 16612 kB, installed size 38380 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<martinrame> here's my sources.list http://pastebin.com/nLpAMFaq
<martinrame> Do you see anything wrong?
<Unit193> martinrame: Oh dear, you used some sort of "repo maker" didn't you?  Well anyway, should be able to  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<martinrame> Unit193: yes, after following some of those tutorials of how to f*king install skype :)
<martinrame> Unit193: it still does not work
<Unit193> What's the error?
<martinrame> This http://pastebin.com/rTQWjSKa
<Unit193> If you have held packages, that can mess it up, as in theory could a PPA.  It's finding the package, just not being clear what the problem is.
<martinrame> Is there a way to go the apt system back to an initial state? without removing any app?
<martinrame> I mean initial to the moment of installing.
<holstein> martinrame: undo whatever you have installed, or purge ppa's.. then, put in default sources
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<martinrame> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<holstein> which wont work well, if you have already changed your sources
<martinrame> hehe, here's the autogenerated sources.list http://pastebin.com/q35phiyy
<holstein> martinrame: not sure what is "auto generating" what, but, i'll grab a live CD, or get sources from a fresh install.. whatever it takes
<martinrame> holstein: I mean, I deleted sources.list and ran software-properties-gtk
<martinrame> holstein: it generated that small sources.list
<holstein> martinrame: that  doesnt remove the packages you may or may not have installed from ppa's or other sources.. or deb files
<martinrame> holstein: now I did sudo apt-get --purge remove skype && sudo apt-get autoremove aparently now the system is clean
<martinrame> now I have to add the partner repo
<holstein> martinrame: should be all there is to it.. should be well outlined on the wiki page
<laxdog> Will it be easy to update the final beta to the full version, or would I be better just waiting for the final release?
<martinrame> no way, I've added the partner ppa, please see http://pastebin.com/NkdDw9ns
<Unit193> laxdog: It'll just be a  apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade  away.  In theory, if you install later you won't have indicator-datetime and ibus installed, but at this point very minor changes.
<martinrame> then sudo apt-eget install skype, it suggested skype-bin, then sudo apt-get install skype-bin, but I get the same i386 dependencies problem.
<martinrame> Here's http://pastebin.com/NQSybSfD
<laxdog> Unit193: Ok, great. Thanks. I guess I'll just install now then.
<amigamagic> someone knows how to check if 3d acceleration is enabled?
<holstein> amigamagic: i just fire something up that requires 3d.. glxinfo may do what you seek
<amigamagic> yes, I do that too
<amigamagic> usually I do glxgears and the fps is locked at 60
<amigamagic> but when I had debian 7 installed, the fps where near 2000fps
<amigamagic> sorry, where = were
<holstein> amigamagic: could be a different driver, kernel, or misconfiguration
<holstein> amigamagic: i like to reference steam, and what they suggest to use for drivers
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<holstein> i think the suggest the xorg edgers ppa
<amigamagic> actually I have an intel gpu (I think it's integrated in the cpu)
<rstreeter> how can I configure sendto menu to use geary as the mail client?
<holstein> amigamagic: the ppa they reference could effect intel
<kajair> there is no send to in my files right click menu dear
<kajair> is there anyone here to join the xubuntu-devel meetings?
<knome> kajair, there are xubuntu developers in this channel
<kajair> hi knome, i know but we should collect people for this very tiny meetings.
<knome> kajair, what's your point?
<knome> kajair, maybe you should take it to #xubuntu-devel...
<kajair> oki oki. sorry
<amigamagic> so, there is some way to detect at 100% if your vga is 3d accelerated with the current driver or the opengl is software emulated?
<amigamagic> I tried glxgears, but it doesn't help me much... The fps appear to be locked at 60fps
<amigamagic> my vga is an Intel HD Graphics integrated in a Pentium G3220 cpu
<amigamagic> let's say in the other way: it's possible to "disable" current 3d hardware acceleration and doing 3d things in software?
<amigamagic> maybe in this way I could notice the difference with and without
<junka> ubuntu does not get an ipv6 ip why
<amigamagic> are you in a country when your internet company gives you ipv6 addresses?
<amigamagic> *where
<junka> yeah i get with fedora
<junka> but not with ubuntu
<amigamagic> what ubuntu version?
<junka> 13.10
<junka> every ubuntu version actually
<amigamagic> it's strange... I don't know, my internet company gives to me only ipv4 addresses
<amigamagic> maybe it's a setting somewhere to enable them
<sesqyu> hello. I am using xubuntu 13.10. when i connect a usb drive or insert a dvd it does not automount in /media/*. it only mounts when I open the file manager and click on the device name. is there a way to have it automatically mount in /media? thanks!
<holstein> sesqyu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar-volman/+bug/1210898 might be relevant
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1210898 in thunar-volman (Ubuntu) "Thunar does not automatically mount removable drives and media" [Low,Confirmed]
<sesqyu> holstein: yep, that's it! the workaround(s) worked, thanks!
<amigamagic> hi, how I can activate hibernate in xubuntu?
<amigamagic> noone knows how to hibernate in xubuntu?
<knome> nobody who looked at the channel in the 6 minutes before your questions..
<amigamagic> I can add a button in the panel so that I could exit or suspend from it, but the hibernate option is grayed out...
<amigamagic> hi knome :)
<amigamagic> you are always there :)
<knome> did you read the documentation?
<amigamagic> there is a documentation for the hibernation?
<amigamagic> where is it?
<knome> amigamagic, try looking in the official documentation, under "help" in the menu
<amigamagic> ah ok, I checked... Indeed there is something in the docs
<amigamagic> " 	
<amigamagic> Note that hibernate is disabled by default in Xubuntu and does not appear as an option in any menus. For a command line workaround, see the section called “Enabling hibernation”."
<amigamagic> but I already know that I could hibernate from command-line
<amigamagic> I wanted to know how I can have a button to hibernate when I click on the logout menu
<holstein> amigamagic: you can always take that command and add it to a button of your choice
<amigamagic> yes it's true... But I wonder why there is not an hibernate option in the logout menu
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140494 seems a relevant read
<holstein> amigamagic: ?
<holstein> amigamagic: its disabled by default in xubuntu
<holstein> amigamagic: thats why there is no button in the menu.. its disabled
<amigamagic> and in the plugin logout panel there is indeed an 'hibernate' but it is grayed out... Why?
<holstein> amigamagic: its greyed out becuase its disabled
<amigamagic> holstein, I want to enable it
<amigamagic> how I can do?
<holstein> amigamagic: i would just add a button using the command you said worked, or read what knome suggested, or the forum post i found and linked
<amigamagic> if no one can enable it, so, why do you place that option there? To make me nervous? :D
<holstein> amigamagic: anyone can enable it
<amigamagic> holstein, I've already done all that it's written in that post
<amigamagic> and it doesn't work
<holstein> amigamagic: ok.. well, let us know if you have a question about a step
<amigamagic> what step?
<holstein> amigamagic: the steps you just stated were not working for you
<holstein> amigamagic: i would just either double check the steps, or just make a button with the command i know works in the terminal
<holstein> amigamagic: i find hibernation has not positives, personally, so i dont personally use it, but i have made it work in the past for others
<amigamagic> ok, but I would contrib to the community and make it work the function in the menu
<holstein> amigamagic: its disabled
<holstein> amigamagic: its needs no contribution to make it work, though, you are welcome and encouraged to add to whatever wiki pages you find, or make suggestions where ever you like
<amigamagic> holstein, I tried the pm-hibernate command and it works in my pc
<holstein> amigamagic: cool. enjoy!
<holstein> amigamagic: use that command to hibernate
<amigamagic> but I wanted the interface would display a button to hibernate when I logout
<holstein> amigamagic: add a button containing that command
<amigamagic> I know I can do that but it's not this the point...
<amigamagic> I think I should do that in the specific window when you logout and you can suspend, power off, etc.
<holstein> amigamagic: the guide i linked, and the documentation knome referenced specifically addresses that method
<holstein> amigamagic: if you cant make it work, you can add a button the other way, if the goal is to have a hibernate button
<amigamagic> holstein, my goal now is to have a good looking system, when each button is when it should be... :D
<holstein> amigamagic: its not enabled, so, if its not working, thats as its intended
<holstein> amigamagic: good luck!.. i need to run
<amigamagic> I created this file: gksudo mousepad /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla
<amigamagic> and I placed inside it:
<amigamagic> [Enable Hibernate]
<amigamagic> Identity=unix-user:*
<amigamagic> Action=org.freedesktop.upower.hibernate
<amigamagic> ResultActive=yes
<amigamagic> ... I saved the file, logout, login
<amigamagic> but the hibernate option is still grayed  out
<amigamagic> so I wonder what I've done wrong... I did this on Ubuntu 12.04 and it worked flawless
<amigamagic> I would like to know if it's a problem of my configuration, or it's an actual bug of the 14.04 release
<amigamagic> bye holstein :)
<amigamagic> I think xubuntu is a very beautiful distro, so I wish it was perfect in those small details too, don't you agree?
<amigamagic> and as a user who pays a lot of attention to these details, I would be glad to help you
<amigamagic> ...Ok... I just read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate and it says that in xubuntu 13.10 (and I suppose next versions too) you can hibernate only from terminal with sudo pm-hibernate
<amigamagic> I would like to talk to the developers on this matter...
<amigamagic> why xubuntu cannot have that option in the gui, if ubuntu can have it?
<amigamagic> I don't understand...
<amigamagic> ok, then let's start another topic to which probably no one is interested, as the latter... I'm trying the new xubuntu 14.04. I like it very much. The default graphic theme is very nice, but don't you think that the border of the windows is so thin that it's very difficult to enlarge/reduce them when you place the mouse on the very thin (1 pixel?) border on the left or on the right of a window?
<knome> amigamagic, http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<amigamagic> knome I'm reading that doc now.... Thanks!
<amigamagic> (so maybe someone was interested in that matter... :p)
<knome> amigamagic, before asking the next question (what ever it might be) what about if you *gasp* put the question through an internet search engine?
<amigamagic> You are right knome. Sorry. :)
<amigamagic> indeed I have many other questions... :D
<amigamagic> I will try to resist the urge to post in here...
<knome> nothing wrong with that, but you might get answers quicker (and possibly learn more) if you dug up the stuff yourself
<amigamagic> knome, I found on the web a method to unlock the frame cap limit for glxgears. In this way you can check if your 3d hardware acceleration works well.
<holstein> id say, if you are checking, then its not working well..
<amigamagic> It's very simple... You have to "export vblank_mode=0" before doing "glxgears"
<amigamagic> now it shows to me 7-8000 fps!
<amigamagic> (before it was locked to 60fps)
#xubuntu 2014-04-13
<holstein> im not sure that is accurate, on an integrated intel gpu
<amigamagic> holstein, I checked with an opengl app and it's very smooth, so I think glxgears results are accurate
<amigamagic> what is you result?
<holstein> amigamagic: "Think" would be my problem with that statement.. but, as long as you are enjoying it, go for it
<amigamagic> to me (Intel HD Graphics integrated in a G3220 intel cpu) it shows ~7600fps
<phm-grand_jct> when is 14.04 going up?
<holstein> !14.04 > phm-grand_jct
<ubottu> phm-grand_jct, please see my private message
<amigamagic> holstein, I don't know how much it's accurate glxgears, but if do you know a better method, tell me.
<holstein> amigamagic: i just load up what i want to use, and test with it
<holstein> amigamagic: if a want to use a game, i test the game
<amigamagic> yes, I tested with a third opengl app, and it worked well
<amigamagic> but I'm curious to know the values of other pepole with glxgears
<holstein> amigamagic: you should be able to find any vaild and invalid responses on the internet
<amigamagic> yes it was just curiosity
<holstein> amigamagic: i have personally seen from 20 to 2000
<amigamagic> ok thanks holstein
<holstein> i usually just lock games to 30 or less
<amigamagic> how can you do that? Do you mean when the game permits you to limit the framerate?
<holstein> amigamagic: the games have settings.. i configure them to work best with my hardware
<amigamagic> ok
<amigamagic> there is a way to "restart" an xfce panel without logout and login?
<holstein> amigamagic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels should be all you need to start, reset, restart.. whatever with the pane
<holstein> panel*
<amigamagic> perfect, thanks!
<amigamagic> it's normal that the Keyboard indicator in the xfce4-indicator-plugin has no icon?
<amigamagic> (I'm on 14.04 now)
<NRDisciple> Need some help guys.  Just came from ZorinOS because it caused the computer to be laggy, and Xubuntu is stable.  However, the SB Audigy 2 Value has no sound.  To fix this I installed gnome-alsamixer and ticked the option for audigy analog/digital was checked and sound came back on ZorinOS.  However, this has no effect in Xubuntu 13.10.  Any ideas?  Do i need to remove pulseaudio first?  Thanks!
<NRDisciple> ^^ Sorry, this was fixed in ZorinOS by doing the procedure above, but in Xubuntu there is no effect  (fixed)
<`Fibz> sorry, i just removed the Audigy 2 from all of our systems rather than try to support it
<NRDisciple> sadly the onboard realtek doesn't work either
<NRDisciple> temporary fix til we get new computers, stupid XP EoL
<NRDisciple> new computers in maybe... 2 months
<NRDisciple> meanwhile trying to not work with a security hole opened OS
<holstein> NRDisciple: i would load the live CD, to undo any changes you may have done, then, reference..
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<NRDisciple> do i need to remove pulseaudio first?
<holstein> NRDisciple: if you open a terminal and run "aplay -l" and "arecord -l" and see the device, then it should be able to work.. then, you can run alsamixer and/or pavocontrol
<holstein> NRDisciple: i use pulse
<holstein> NRDisciple: onboard realtek, if not working (and it should) should be disabled in the bios
<holstein> NRDisciple: at this point, i would be testing with a 14.04 live CD
<NRDisciple> yes it's disabled.  I enabled it to try when I pulled out the Audigy card, but it had no sound either
<holstein> NRDisciple: i dont think this is an audio device support issue
<NRDisciple> i'm just surprised since ZorinOS worked with the fix
<holstein> NRDisciple: i think its a simple mute issue
<NRDisciple> master volume was at 100?
<holstein> NRDisciple: in what? alsamixer should have those settings you reference
<NRDisciple> yes in alsamixer
<holstein> NRDisciple: you can try a live CD to get around any changes you have made
<NRDisciple> and do what in the livecd?
<NRDisciple> had no sound with the livecd too.  I can try from there though
<NRDisciple> not at the work computer right now sadly
<holstein> NRDisciple: as i said above, reference
<holstein> !audio
<holstein> NRDisciple: if you have output from aplay and arecord, then, you can make it work
<NRDisciple> ok
<NRDisciple> noting the reference settings?
<holstein> NRDisciple: ? if you see output there, then alsa is using the device
<holstein> NRDisciple: you are just, either like in zorin, not checking a tick box, or something even simpler
<NRDisciple> one issue i had awhile ago on Mint Linux was that i saw output volume but with no sound
<NRDisciple> i'll see what i can do tomorrow
<holstein> NRDisciple: you saw sound?
<holstein> NRDisciple: anwyways.. a nother nice tool if pavucontrol
<NRDisciple> well the output bar was moving up and down
<holstein> NRDisciple: you may have missed that i had suggested that
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<NRDisciple> i'll look into it
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (saucy), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<holstein> NRDisciple: it could be as simple as ticking the correct setting there in pavucontrol
<holstein> NRDisciple: it could be as complex as, you are running zorin, which could have older kernel/alsa versions.. the support for your device has been removed from the kernel, or some other changes to the kernel or alsa has broken support for your device
<NRDisciple> sounds wonderful :P
<holstein> NRDisciple: i like testing with live CD's since they provide a simple way to use different kernel versions and alsa versions without changing the system settings at all
<NRDisciple> livecds allow you to install things too?
<holstein> NRDisciple: at this point (a week from 14.04, or whatever) i would totally try a 14.04 live daily, and see if the device "just works" there
<holstein> NRDisciple: you dont need to install anything in the live environment to test audio with the kernel and alsa version, but, yes.. you can install things there for testing purposes
<NRDisciple> i'll play around in the live cd
<NRDisciple> thanks
<NRDisciple> 14.04 is out?
<cfhowlett> NRDisciple april 17th
<NRDisciple> sorry, firefox tab kicked me off
<holstein> !14.04, as i tried to say above, is released in a week or so
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<NRDisciple> got it
<holstein> but, at this point, if it just works, i would use it.. rather than fight with 13.10, which is supported for 3 more months only
<holstein> for me, 12.04 would still be on the table as well.. if all the hardware "just works", 12.04 is supported for years to come as well
<NRDisciple> yeah i was considering the LTS
<NRDisciple> sadly the mobo doesn't support booting from a USB key, so i have some discs to burn
<holstein> NRDisciple: 14.04 is an lts as well
<NRDisciple> then i can wait a week i guess lol
<holstein> NRDisciple: you can use plop.. burn plop to cd, then, have plop boot USB sticks on that hardware
<phm-grand_jct> you can make a boot floppy?
<holstein> NRDisciple: you dont need to wait a week.. you can try 14.04 daily live
<holstein> NRDisciple: all im saying is, if i loaded up the daily 14.04 live and it worked "out of the box" without any issues, i would just use it, since its out next week anyways
<NRDisciple> is it listed under the downloads?
<holstein> NRDisciple: i usually just open a search query,a nd type exactly what i want.. "xubuntu 14.04 daily live download"
<holstein> NRDisciple: it will be listed in the official downloads area when its officiallly released
<holstein> NRDisciple: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html is what i use to boot USB sticks on hardware that doesnt boot USB sticks
<Guido1> I have a problem with mounting. gparted seas al partitions, but xubuntu is not mounting al partitions by startup or conecting
<Guido1> and restart doesn't help
<bazhang> put them in fstab
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ray_> is there anything particular to do  in order to make tightvnc server work on xubuntu ?
<Dry_Lips> Hi, how do you turn up the brightness of the screen?
<junka> Dry_Lips, r u using a desktop?
<Dry_Lips> Laptop
<Dry_Lips> I'm writing this from my phone, i havent got interet on my laptop at the moment
<Dry_Lips> So I cannot google this myself
<junka> what brand
<Dry_Lips> Eh.. a local norwegian brand
<Dry_Lips> Multicom
<junka> does it have a FN key like acer? :P
<Dry_Lips> Yup
<junka> then it should be FN+ right/left arrow
<junka> up/down arrow for volume
<Dry_Lips> The model is
<knome> junka, not "should"...
<Dry_Lips> FL90
<knome> junka, it might, the function keys can differ between models
<Dry_Lips> Compal FL90
<Dry_Lips> Judging from the sticker underneath the laptop
<junka> Dry_Lips, there should be brightness markings on some keys, so FN+'that keys'
<Dry_Lips> Ah, there is
<Dry_Lips> :)
<junka> ;D
<Dry_Lips> Junka, you're a genious... (and I'm retarded)
<Dry_Lips> :)
<Guido1> how can i remove directories from "media"?
<amigamagic> usually media has directories used for mounting devices
<amigamagic> so, if it's a acutally mounted device, you have first to unmount it
<amigamagic> *actually
<amigamagic> but why you would want to delete a dir inside it?
<Guido1> amigamagic: in the moment nothing is mounted in the media folder. so there are empty maps
<Guido1> and they have no use - leftovers from mounting
<amigamagic> and what's the problem?
<Guido1> i want to remove the leftovers
<Guido1> but how?
<knome> Guido1, i would stop trying to remove "everything" from your system
<amigamagic> I am not an expert of the linux filesystem but I think if you don't delete them is better... Maybe if you force their deleting, something will not work well in the future
<Guido1> amigamagic: i made them myself. they are not made by linux itself
<amigamagic> Guido1, then you tried with rm -r "my_dir_to_remove" ?
<Guido1> i expect something with sudo
<amigamagic> if the dir owner is you, sudo should not be necessary
<amigamagic> but I don't know how you created those dirs
<amigamagic> inside the media folder...
<Guido1> sudo mkdir /media/Name_of_directory
<amigamagic> so you have to prefix the rm command with sudo... What's the problem?
<Guido1> so: sudo rm -r /media/Name_of_directory
<amigamagic> yes
<amigamagic> knome, do you know if it's normal that in xubuntu 14.04, the xfce4-indicator-plugin lacks the icons for Keyboard and Power Management indicators?
<amigamagic> or maybe it's a language problem? Actually I use italian language. Maybe in english locale the icons are there?
<Guido1> amigamagic: okee, removed
<amigamagic> Guido1, good :)
<junka> amigamagic, no it's the same for eng locale
<elfy> amigamagic: same here
<amigamagic> mmmh... then it's strange...
<amigamagic> the default desktop configuration place those indicators there
<amigamagic> but they have no icons...
<junka> yeah also there two time/calendar icons
<amigamagic> yes, it's true, because one it's integrated in the xfce4-indicators-plugin
<amigamagic> but you can disable it in the properties of the indicators plugin
<amigamagic> (hide/unhide)
<junka> I would prefer Hexchat then xchat
<elfy> none of this is ontopic for this channel :)
<junka> rigt
<amigamagic> elfy, if I discover a bug, it is not here that I should talk about it?
<elfy> nope
<elfy> #ubuntu+1 or if you want to talk to one of us then #xubuntu-devel
<amigamagic> mmmh... so, exactly what is for this channel?
<elfy> but we do know about many of these issues
<elfy> amigamagic: this is for released versions :)
<knome> amigamagic, /topic; "Xubuntu support"
<amigamagic> ah ok :)
<amigamagic> I go to the developer channel, then...
<Guido1> next problem: automount does not work (the [partitions from the main HDD are not shown in the explorer and later conected devices are not mounted)
<amigamagic> Guido1, what xubuntu version you use?
<Guido1> 12.04
<amigamagic> mmmh... I know that in the last release there are some problems with automount, but with the 12.04 I don't know...
<Guido1> amigamagic: i hjave it since today
<Guido1> (the problem)
<knome> Guido1, i guess you have removed some package that would automount them for you
<knome> Guido1, bugs that you previously didn't have do not appear randomly, they all have a root cause
<Guido1> knome: any idea which package?
<knome> Guido1, to be honest, i don't think it's "cool" that you have now ripped your system apart for two days (and we've told you not to) and now you ask us to tell you which packages you need to get it working again
<knome> Guido1, i would warmly recommend looking at the list of packages you have removed, reading their descriptions and trying to understand what they do and why they are included in xubuntu; you will find the answer to your last question this way as well
<Guido1> knome: only removed thos who made sence and let the onse i was doubting there
<knome> Guido1, obviously you have removed too many packages
<knome> Guido1, and to me, that proves you don't know which packages "make sense" and which not, which is why i'm recommending you to look and think what you have done to resolve your issue
<amigamagic> there is an history of installed packages in synaptics
<amigamagic> it's useful, I'm always using that
<amigamagic> when I want to "undo" something
<elfy> .bash_history if you used apt-get in a terminal
<Guido1> knome: will look there in every case
<elfy> there is also a history option in software centre
<Guido1> knome: today i got some new apps - linux-header, linux-image
<Guido1> elfy: just using it, but i can't recognice something - mean i removed node, alarm-clock, gthumb, skype
<Guido1> i also did an update yesterday after the cleaning
<Guido1> can i somwehere see a reboot history?
<Guido1> (when it reboted)
<Guido1> could the problem be related to the update of linux-headers-3.2.0-60 linux-image-3.2.0-60-generic and linux-headers-3.2.0-60-generic?
<Guido1> the partitions etc. are not automaticaly listed anymore and i think it has nothing to do with removed apps, but with updates or something else
<cfhowlett> Guido1 reboot and try an older kernel
<cfhowlett> Guido1 assuming that works, reinstall xubuntu-desktop and then *selectively* remove apps
<Guido1> cfhowlett: one moment
<Guido1> didn't worked
<cfhowlett> Guido1 did you reinstall xubuntu-desktop?
<Guido1> cfhowlett: no, but than i have to install al new apps again
<knome> installing xubuntu-desktop does not uninstall any applications.
<cfhowlett> Guido1  I understand it, your issues started when you deleted essential files.  I suggest sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop to reset your system to fresh install defaults
<Guido1> knome, cfhowlett: so if i do that i still have all aplication and links etc. fore instance i changed the office tools. do i have options during the instalation?
<knome> you don't
<cfhowlett> Guido1 this would NOT uninstall anything you currently have
<knome> but if you installed libreoffice, it won't be uninstalled
<Guido1> but it adds some programs, right?
<Guido1> just did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, but it's already the newest version
<Guido1> i just re installed the apps and it didn't helpt - the partitions etc. are still not listed automaticaly in the explorer
<RudiOnTheAir> hi
<starrats> hello
<RudiOnTheAir> One question. Is the a way to simple mount a samba share with a gui like the filemanager, and then use them in all applications. ( Scripts for backup) No gvfs...
<notwist> RudiOnTheAir: google how to add a samba share to fstab
<RudiOnTheAir> :) yes. That's what i'm doing know. But i've thought, there is in 2014 a more comfortabel was to do that.?! Nautilus and all other filemanager can do it, but not accessable for scripts...
<knome> RudiOnTheAir, gigolo?
<amigamagic> he asked for a tool that doesn't use gvfs...
<RudiOnTheAir> Can gigolo mout in a normal directory?
<knome> well you are both asking for an easy GUI tool and a specific need...
<RudiOnTheAir> Like in Win, where i can "mount" to a driveletter, i would like to mount to ~/mydata ...
<RudiOnTheAir> I don't know where, but i mean for KDE there was a solution for that. But KDE and XFCE... :(
<notwist> RudiOnTheAir: that is exactly what fstab is for. Google it and learn it,its not complicated. Im sure anyone will help you if you have more concrete questions after that
<notwist> Not wanting to learn "complicated" tasks isnt a good way to use Linux, I think a large part of what makes Linux good is that time you put in learning is rewarded with increased flexibility
<Guido1> I still have problems with mounting. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions "When you mount a disc normally with the file browser (nautilus etc) it mounts disks by interacting with udisks behind the scenes." but i don't see it in the file manager.
<RudiOnTheAir> I know how to edit the fstab. Using Linux (Xubuntu, Debian, CentOS) since many years. Doing the support for some mail and fileserver.. I'm asking for a simpler way for all the ex. XP User around...;)
<RudiOnTheAir> And i don't understand why nautilus mounts in a hidden dir like ".gvfs"...
<Guido1> do i need openjdk java runtime?
<Guido1> and KNetAttach?
<Masterjedi688> Hello
<Masterjedi688> Can anyone answer a few questions for me please
<Masterjedi688> Hello?
<amigamagic> Masterjedi688, ask your question. If there is someone that can answer it will answer (I hope). :D
<Masterjedi688> Lol
<Masterjedi688> Ok
<Masterjedi688> I have a dell dimension B110 desktop PC 7-8 years old, windows xp home edition on it, 1GB of ram can be expanded to more more then 2Gb
<Masterjedi688> Intel r Celeron r CPU 2.53 GHz
<Masterjedi688> 27.2 GB hard drive left
<Masterjedi688> 768 ram
<Masterjedi688> Is xubuntu right for my old  slow PC?
<Masterjedi688>  Is it easy to install?
<Masterjedi688> It's a 64 bit
<cfhowlett> Masterjedi688 try lubuntu = it's optimized for older/lower spec systems like yours
<Masterjedi688> Not to mention I want to remove all of windows xp from my PC.  I've had it with xp
<cfhowlett> Masterjedi688 just in time :_
<Masterjedi688> Just in time?
<cfhowlett> Masterjedi688 well, microsoft DID finally end XP support this week, so yes.
<Masterjedi688> Oh yes, they did after all these years
<Masterjedi688> My PC is basically for fun no school work or work work
<cfhowlett> Masterjedi688 try lubuntu but wait a few days for 14.04 to come out.  You'll be well pleased
<Masterjedi688> Music, surfing the web, facebook, chatting downloading pictures for wall papers
<cfhowlett> April 17th.
<Masterjedi688> Ok
<Masterjedi688> On another site they told me try xubuntu
<Masterjedi688> Now lulu tu?
<Masterjedi688> LOLOLOL
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Masterjedi688> Ok
<cfhowlett> Masterjedi688 the difference is that lubuntu is specifically optimized for older tech.  xubuntu is not - but it is a good optoin
<Masterjedi688> Ok, ta
<Masterjedi688> Thanks for answering my questions.  Will Ubuntu be a stable version?
<wrongplace> i wanto to install xubuntu 13.10 from a usb stick into a new computer. I have the iso copy in the stick, is that enough?
<amigamagic> no
<wrongplace> ok, what else do I need?
<amigamagic> you have to use some tool like unetbootin
<amigamagic> you give the path of the iso to the program, select the pendrive, and then it does all the things to make it bootable
<wrongplace> ok
<wrongplace> I assume all contents of the pendrive will be deleted...
<wrongplace> am I wrong?
<knome> you are correct
<wrongplace> the pendrive has a partition (double one) , will unetbooting disregard that and nuke the whole unit or respect the partitions?
<knome> i would imagine unetbootin will let you choose the partition, as long as it's possible to make that partition bootable
<wrongplace> has that never been tried before? to make a partition bootable
<wrongplace> i can choose the path/drive, that should work (theoretically at least)
<amigamagic> wrongplace, if you want to be sure, backup all the content of your pendrive and then format it in FAT32
<amigamagic> after that use unetbootin
<clackerd> Hello - Firewall control panel is telling me that enabling a rule allowing ssh is not good security practice - why is that the case and what is the preferred method?
<wrongplace> will do
<knome> clackerd, if you need ssh, obviously you need to open it
<clackerd> that is what i figured. the error message just surprised me is all
<knome> clackerd, look at changing the ssh server port if you want to be more secure
<clackerd> ok thank you
<knome> and if you want to go really far, you can only enable certain ip's to connect..
<wrongplace> amigamagic, noob question, how do I backupt the unit?
<clackerd> nah just want to be able to reach my laptop in the garage. :) it's working, but thought maybe my method was a hack
<wrongplace> please, i need instrusctions to change permission of a partition
<knome> clackerd, if it's in the same network, you could limit connecting ip's to local ones, and it would be pretty safe
<wrongplace> done
<amigamagic> wrongplace, what's the problem?
<wrongplace> amigamagic, i have no idea what to use to backup
<amigamagic> wrongplace, select all files and copy them to another dir, maybe on a folder on your desktop
<wrongplace> Already did taht, but thats not backing up
<wrongplace> is it?
<amigamagic> you want to backup all the files on a pendrive, right?
<amigamagic> I mean, from a pendrive to another place
<amigamagic> if this  is the case, you can just copy the files and paste them in some other device
<wrongplace> ok
<wrongplace> how miuch time does unetbooting need to do its thing?
<wrongplace> its stuck at 51%
<amigamagic> maybe 2 or 3 days
<amigamagic> I'm joking... :D
<amigamagic> I think 5-10 minutes, but it depends from the speed of your pendrive
<wrongplace> o, done
<waterpie> hi all
<waterpie> is fstrim enabled in xubuntu 14.4, and how could I test if it's actually working ok?
<stormchaser3000> hi
<brainwash> waterpie: this is general ubuntu 14.04 feature and not xubuntu specific, you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<stormchaser3000> ok i am installing xubuntu on a mv but my last attemt failed because of some memory thing and the installer failed
<waterpie> brainwash:  went there, sent me here :-) :-/
<stormchaser3000> vm*
<brainwash> waterpie: oh, it should be a weekly cron job, maybe it does some debug logging
<brainwash> waterpie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/443761/how-is-trim-enabled
<waterpie> brainwash:  it is indeed a weekly cron job, but some online tutorials say you should add some config to eg /etc/..?/grub that isn't there. just want to check if it is actually working
<brainwash> waterpie: someone here might know
<brainwash> sadly I don't
<brainwash> but I assume that the cron job should do the job, otherwise the devs would have added some extra grub parameters
<waterpie> brainwash:  ok, thanks. Your links points to: http://blog.neutrino.es/2013/howto-properly-activate-trim-for-your-ssd-on-linux-fstrim-lvm-and-dmcrypt/ which after I followed all the steps, it seems that trim is indeed used on 14.4 xubuntu, and working on my comp (hopefully). Thanks
<brainwash> waterpie: that's great :)
<xubuntu202> hi, I wanted to visit the xubuntu website via the plug in (?) (sorry not sure what the technical term is) but I selected chrome to access it and now... well it doesn't recognise it
<knome> xubuntu202, what exactly is it what you are trying to access?
<xubuntu202> hi knome, software update
<xubuntu202> my friend is the expert, he switched me over
<xubuntu202> but he's not here to ask!!
<xubuntu202> I suppose, what it is, is how do I change the 'default web browser' from chrome, which it doesn't recognise, to something that it will
<xubuntu202> this is the error message: failed to execute child process "chrome" (No such file or directory)
<xubuntu617> cool
<Tim__> how do i change the network workgroup setting?
<Tim__> Hi Nezzto
<Tim__> hi dormito;  How do i change the network workgroup setting?
<Tim__> Anyone?  How do i change the network workgroup setting?
<tnk> Why is 13.10 sound not working? I can't get it to work! Seems a ton of people have been having this problem!
<Tim__> i need my three computers to be on the same network workgroup
<knome> !patience | Tim__
<ubottu> Tim__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Tim__> Roger patience.  thank you.
<junka> Tim__, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<Tim__> Edit SMB.conf
<Nezzto> I would like to host a Forum website, are there any recommendations for what to use?
<xubuntu202> @tnk, did you find out about the sound issue? problem for me too, sound only works through headphones
<freeman__> hi guys I am using a lenovo T510 with Nvidia Card where I find the setting to correct the brightness in the xorg.conf file?
<freeman__> hi
<freeman__> could someone help me please with my nvidia driver problem?
<Type> Any optimization tips for a thinkpad T40
<Type> 500mb ram
<Type> 40gb hdd
<Type> 1.7ghz
<Meerkat> I really like the new menu in 14.04. Good work devs! =)
<holstein> Type: add more ram if you can
<Guest76480> what new menu?
<Meerkat> Guest76480, http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Xubuntu-14-04-LTS-Beta-1-Trusty-Tahr-Gets-the-Whiskermenu-Launcher-Screenshot-Tour-430077-2.jpg
<Guest76480> oh whisker menu. yeah search feature is cool. not th eone i use. but an improvement
<Guest76480> i wonder when you'll be able to theme whisker menu
<rawfodog> im having a hard time trying to find console emulators for xubuntu 64. Im trying to find some for SNES and MEGADRIVE
<rawfodog> Is there a 3rd party repo I should be addding ?
<holstein> rawfodog: there were many in the repos.. try using synaptic software manager to search
<rawfodog> holstein, where is it in the menu ? I thought they removed it ...
<holstein> rawfodog: they?
<rawfodog> the team that manages ubuntu/xubuntu
<holstein> rawfodog: im suggesting using another package manager to search for the applications you want. there are many ways to do that, though
<rawfodog> oh ok
<holstein> rawfodog: they removed synaptic?
<holstein> rawfodog: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install synaptic
<rawfodog> Well, I used to to be able to select it in old version of ubuntu. But its been years since I ve seen synaptic
<holstein> use apt-cache search whatever if you prefer
<rawfodog> Oh cool I didnt know I could add it back :)
<rawfodog> thanks
<Meerkat> bsnes shows up for me in software center
<Guest76480> the position search feature near panel is nice for whisker
<Guest76480> so no need to move mouse to type
<rawfodog> Meerkat, my specs are low. bsnes needs a quad core I think
<Meerkat> quad core for snes? jesus.
<Meerkat> rawfodog, the only thing I can think of is http://emulator-zone.com/
<Guest30661> how to get hibernation working on xubuntu besides sudo pm-hibernate.  always faded out from menu etc
 * linuxthefish slaps i_dun_get_it around a bit with a large trout
<i_dun_get_it> ello
<Guest30661> Any tips on how to bring back hibernate on xfce?
<delt> lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions <--- why am i getting tons of these in my kernel logs?
<skribblezatcha> i would turn off the screensave Guest30661, as well as make sure that you have a swap partition of the right size.
#xubuntu 2015-04-06
<elhana> yeah, as I said I don't use that plugin anyway, so I just removed it
<TimeVirus> hello all
<knome> hello.
<xubuntu15w> Hello
<holstein> o/
<xubuntu15w> Taxprep
<xubuntu15w> You know about
<holstein> is that some software? a website? actually called "taxprep"? or are you asking about preparing your taxes in linux?
<xubuntu39w> Looking for taxprep
<xubuntu39w> Software
<xubuntu39w> Taxprep software know something about this ?
<holstein> is that some software? a website? actually called "taxprep"? or are you asking about preparing your taxes in linux?
<holstein> xubuntu39w: ^
<xubuntu39w> Its a software just woundering how can i get it installed in my computer
<holstein> xubuntu39w: ask them for a linux version, and install it as they say. othwerise, i suggest just going with something that is "online", or states linux support natively
<xubuntu39w> Who is them ?
<holstein> xubuntu39w: the creators of the software you reference
<xubuntu55w> hi
<xubuntu55w> my xubuntu laptop wont hybernate when i close the lid
<xubuntu55w> anyone know the solution
<holstein> xubuntu55w: does it sleep? did you enable hibernate?
<xubuntu55w> affirmative
<xubuntu55w> i did enable hybernate on the power manager
<holstein> i would start with something like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/462472/xubuntu-14-04-how-to-enable-hibernate
<Enkidu_ak> o/ cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Enkidu_ak, oy!
<TimeVirus> there is a weather program one can attach to the Panel in Xfce but it lacks the Radar that the weather app in Mate - How would I get that program on Xfce?
<TimeVirus> there is a weather program one can attach to the Panel in Xfce but it lacks the Radar that the weather app in Mate has - How would I get that program on Xfce?
<TimeVirus> trying to zero in on my perfect DE kind of thing
<Riotta> completely updated, it's actually daily build from 4.04 elfy
<elfy> ok - so a recent daily
<elfy> booting yesterday's
<Riotta> elfy: if you will hover cursor to the upper panel (far most) your cursor dont dissapear?
<elfy> Riotta: not confirming that at either end of the default panel
<Riotta> maybe its something with the composer
<Riotta> thx for checking
<elfy> as I said - not heard anything like that, and I probably would have
<Riotta> maybe I got this bug cause I got fresh install even with clean /home
<elfy> Riotta: then it *should* show in the live session, installing a vb instance from today's image
<elfy> Riotta: ok - so with a clean install with today's daily - no issue with the panel at all.
<Riotta> ok
<xubuntu85w> I've got a hard disk formatted in NTFS with a bunch of files on. No OS, just data. Is there a quick an easy way to turn this disk into ext4 without wiping the data, or do I have to move the data somewhere else first and then reformat it and then copy the data back?
<elfy> move the data, reformat and copy back or resize it - assuming you've got backups
<cfhowlett> xubuntu85w, I presume these files are precious.  save them off device before you make another move
<elfy> then install into the empty area
<xubuntu85w> Alright, thanks
<TimeVirus> I installed conky-all on Mint Mate and a config there for.  I did the same for Xfce, thinking that I like it so much on Mate, I'd also want it for Xfce.  But it seems there are ways to accomplish the same with Panel apps here in Xfce that dont seem to consume as much RAM as those in Mate.  So now I'm thinking I should use these on the panel instead of Conky - Does this make sense? (Resource consumption wise)
<elfy> TimeVirus: this isn't a Mint channel not an Xfce one
<TimeVirus> if I'm not completely off base here Xubuntu runs the Xfce DE...no?
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> and thats what I'm running right now - Xubuntu
<TimeVirus> tis the only thing on the internal hdd even - was hoping to find some way of making VBox VM(s) work on this machine with so little RAM  while not completely doing away with a DE of some sort - yet
<TimeVirus> LXDE is too minimal for my liking, though so far its the one thats gotten closest to getting a VM to work
<TimeVirus> through Lubuntu
<TimeVirus> maybe in the end I use Xen - who knows - <--too new at this still
<TimeVirus> all of it really
<TimeVirus> plain old Ubuntu runs as if its in quicksand - I've come to the conclusion thats because of Unity and it ( Ubuntu) didnt last long on this machine at all
<TimeVirus> do LOVE Xubuntu though for sure
<TimeVirus> even if in the end it doesnt do my VMing
<dalebert> I'm looking for a way to _quicky_ copy about 50 GB of files from my old system to my new one on my home (internal) network. I have them connected via SSH but it's going to take about 5 hours. 1 GB an hour? Seems slow.
<TimeVirus> 10 GB/hr is how my math looks
<TimeVirus> :-|
<TimeVirus> still slow though - one would think ethernet is commonly around 1 Gb/sec
<TimeVirus> grrr more math
<dalebert> I agree with the 10 GB per hour. Doesn't this seem quite slow?
<TimeVirus> seems to me yes but then 10 GB/hr needs to be converted to Gb/sec too to get an idea of your throughput
<TimeVirus> Bytes vs bits
<TimeVirus>  /time period
<TimeVirus> 8bits sill = 1Byte
<TimeVirus> my math intuition has REALLY gotten rusty on me - old age has its drawbacks
<TimeVirus> how many subnets on your LAN?
<TimeVirus> just the one?
<TimeVirus> why SSH on a home network? You got strangers on the LAN?
<dalebert> I'm kind of a newbie and ssh is what I googled and was able to get to work. I'm looking for quick alternatives. Can I mount //server/ @username or something?
<Azelphur> dalebert: http://nakkaya.com/2009/04/15/using-netcat-for-file-transfers/
<dalebert> .
<dalebert> The netcat instructions look like they would work for one file but I'm trying to copy my Home directory over which is a couple of thousand files
<TimeVirus> dalebert, did you see this http://www.programmerinterview.com/index.php/general-miscellaneous/ftp-command-to-transfer-a-directory/
<TimeVirus> I googled 'use ftp to transfer directories' and filezilla has been around for years
<TimeVirus> ftp = file transfer protocol btw
<knob> scp?
<dalebert> I'm familiar with ftp. I'll need to install an ftp server like Filezilla in order to do the transfer right? I can do that. I thought there was something but in. Especially when other were talking about being on a hom LAN
<Azelphur> dalebert: don't use FTP, FTP is bad. You have a built in SFTP server that came with openssh
<TimeVirus> simple file transfer protocol
<Azelphur> TimeVirus: ...no
<TimeVirus> mk then whats it in the linux world?
<Azelphur> dalebert: you're probably getting crummy performance because you're transferring lots of small files since you mentioned you're copying your home directory, I bet if you zipped up the whole home directory and then sent it, it'd go much faster
<Azelphur> TimeVirus: same as it is everywhere, ssh file transfer protocol
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> not what I ws taught in CCNA classes
<TimeVirus> SSH = Secure Shell, yes?
<TimeVirus> the more secure way to telnet
<TimeVirus> yes?
<Azelphur> TimeVirus: your CCNA was wrong.
<TimeVirus> mk
<Azelphur> TimeVirus: correct
<xubuntu18w> hi! I can't load brightside on startup...xubuntu 12.04, copying  /brightside.desktop /etc/init.d and in etc/xdg/autostart not work, adding in rc.local ... the simply way in startup/app neither works...sorry for my english
<Azelphur> TimeVirus: according to wikipedia, simple file transfer protocol never made it beyond a proposed RFC
<TimeVirus> k
<TimeVirus> Secure File Transfer Protocol http://blogs.cisco.com/?s=sftp
<TimeVirus> my bad
<Azelphur> TimeVirus: nope, they are wrong too, SFTP is SSH File transfer protocol, not sure whether they are referring to SFTP or FTPS in that article
<Azelphur> also the entire article is kinda bogus, SSL is not a communication channel, and monitoring the DNS queries in a network to gather that kind of data is just plain silly
<TimeVirus> seems to me that SSH adds a lot of overhead for something that isnt needed in a home network. is that wrong thinking?
<Azelphur> TimeVirus: yes, SSH has been around since the dawn of time and adds very little overhead, his performance issues are likely down to him transferring lots of small files
<TimeVirus> i can c that
<Azelphur> and from a security perspective, it's always good to err on the side of caution :)
<TimeVirus> yes
<dalebert> So is there an an easier way like mount //remote_server/root @username and cp the  files over?
<Azelphur> dalebert: you can use SSHFS to mount a remote filesystem, but that probably won't increase your performance, as I said you should either zip the home folder beforehand, or you could compress it on the fly that'd probably go fast too
<dalebert> I installed the openssh-server and put ssh-sftp://dalebert@dalebert-640m/home/dalebert/ in Thunar and it's going ok.
<TimeVirus> nice
<dalebert> Another change that I think is helping a lot is I had one on a ethernet cable and the other on my wireless. I put them both hardwired and the copy should be done in an hour. I can deal with that. Thanks everyone.
<TimeVirus> yeah wifi is SLOW and just one of the reasons I DO NOT like wifi!
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> though ac looks promising(ish)
<Azelphur> Yea, I'm tempted to buy a 802.11ac router
<TimeVirus> heck I miss payphones even :(
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> lack of full duplex bugs me
<xubuntu18w> hi, anyone knows why adding 'brightside' in 'session and startup' (application autostart) won't work? I've tried other ways (editing rc.local...adding a launcher...still not work). How can I get running brightside on startup?
<Kekai> hello all
<Kekai> I run Xubuntu 14.04 LTS and I have a few questions about the OS.
<Kekai> I am thinking of getting and android phone later this week and I want to know if I can put music on the phone with my OS Via cable.
<xangua> Kekai: yes
<Kekai> The phone itself says it has drag and drop capabilities with Windows, but I want to make sure I can with Xubuntu
<TimeVirus> the way I do it is to take the sd card out, plug it into my reader and off I go
<xangua> just connect the usb cable or use something as airdroid if you don't have one with you
<Kekai> okay
<Kekai> I just want to make sure I can hook it up to my PC before purchase.
<Azelphur> Kekai: you might need to update to 14.10, MTP support is fairly new
<Azelphur> but apart from that you'll be fine
<Kekai> I just to put music on it because my old MP3 player is getting to be crap
<Azelphur> if push comes to shove, you can always transfer the files wirelessly via airdroid
<xangua> ubuntu supports it just fine by default since 13.10
<Azelphur> xangua: ah, there we go then :)
<Kekai> okay
<Azelphur> I knew it was somewhat recent, just couldn't remember when
<Azelphur> Kekai: Android devices work great with Linux though, MTP works, tethering works, etc
<xangua> or 13.04 something like that, you need to use a third party repo in 12.04
<Azelphur> tethering works even better than it does on Windows actually, plug n play
<Kekai> okay
<Kekai> Cool than I can just go ahead and purcahse the phone
<TimeVirus> now I'm wondering if Ubuntu can see the files on my point & shoot without having to take the card out
<Kekai> All I need it for is calls, texting, music and gaes
<Kekai> *games/apps
<Azelphur> Kekai: if you get something like Airdroid you can even transfer files without having to plug the phone in, so much more convenient
<Kekai> well its tracphone, so Idk if I want to be using my minutes to transfer files
<Kekai> also the wifi is crap here
<Azelphur> TimeVirus: most likely, it's either going to be MTP, PTP or Mass storage
<Azelphur> there isn't really much else it can be besides something bizarre and proprietary
<TimeVirus> Kodak
<Azelphur> Kekai: well the point is more if you're transferring music from your laptop/pc to your phone, they are probably going to both be on the same wifi anyway
<Kekai> true
<TimeVirus> lsusb doesnt seem to see my Kodak
<TimeVirus> heh
<TimeVirus> now it does - tried turning the camera on
<TimeVirus> it sees the camera, now what?
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> accessing
<TimeVirus> thunar is a bit confused
<Kekai> now my only worry is about the ringtones I bought....
<Kekai> it says I can't transfer from flip phone to andriod
<xubuntu18w> bye!
<carrera> Greetings!  :-)
<knob> hey yah!
<TimeVirus> pm-hibernate did its job and that is AND resume worked \o/
<TimeVirus> now off to add the button
<xubuntu454> problem apres l'installation de xubuntu.. ?
<xubuntu454> please..
<TimeVirus> what problem?
<TimeVirus> oops too late
<TimeVirus> on less that a minute he was
<TimeVirus> quitter!
#xubuntu 2015-04-07
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I turn off lid close settings on my laptop? I want to close it turning off my screen?
<xubuntu34w> Ok, Guess I'm here.. First time here. Have Dell Latitude D6xx older laptop. Want to buy Xubuntu cd from somewhere. this machine would be used for music and online movies 99% of the time. I don't know any of the commands in unix/linux Xubuntu etc..... Can Xubuntu show movies. Any idea where I can get tutorials online. would like to read tutorials on other laptop while Xubuntu is on this one after I install it. This computer has no
<xubuntu34w> burn a a cd
<StanDarsh> Yeah it can totally do that bud.
<xubuntu34w> cool
<ObrienDave> d/l the ISO for free. no need to buy
<TimeVirus> and what movies are you wanting to watch?
<TimeVirus> DVDs?
<TimeVirus> streaming?
<TimeVirus> youtube?
<xubuntu34w> Hey, this is a windows xp system. if download iso, don't know how to go about making it run.
<StanDarsh> Burning to a CD is probably easiest.
<StanDarsh> or DVD rather.
<TimeVirus> but then thats streaming too yes but my streaming I meant Netflix or something like that
<ObrienDave> burn ISO to DVD, boot DVD and try
<Unit193> Or, USB.
<ObrienDave> install if you like it
<xubuntu34w> youtube  and other free site type movies. and i guess tutuorials are at youtube
<xubuntu34w> i ha netflix
<TimeVirus> free can be done a few ways
<xubuntu34w> free ..... keep talking ... am listinening
<TimeVirus> for netflix you can install Google Chrome and with Ubuntu it will work no problem
<ObrienDave> free OS, free software. does not get any better
<TimeVirus> I use a program called smplayer and smtube for watching youtube as I dont like to fire up a browser for that
<TimeVirus> installing Linux is easy peasy
<xubuntu34w> thanks, these programs ie... smplayer are downloadable after i get Xubuntu running on this laptop
<ObrienDave> yes
<TimeVirus> all you need to do is go to the homepage and read about how to do it
<TimeVirus> really is easy
<ObrienDave> it will take a little learning on your part. once you get the hang of it, it's very easy
<TimeVirus> installing Xubuntu that is all the rest CAN be even easier
<xubuntu34w> look i have been searching how to download Xubuntu online and get it going that way. because i have no ce or flash drive capability
<StanDarsh> Well, to play music and online music it's gonna be perfect. Use a DVD dude, USB is easy too but a bit more involved.
<TimeVirus> no cd drive?
<xubuntu34w> homepate... ?    Xubuntu homepage.... to find out how to install online.  is this correct????
<TimeVirus> Ubuntu
<ObrienDave> you'll have to use someone elses computer to do the burning
<ObrienDave> you can't from XP
<xubuntu34w> understood.  i might as well just buy the cd from some place if it's not possible to download and install it online.
<xubuntu34w> i can't burn a cd
<xubuntu34w> can't put a flashdrive in this laptop
<StanDarsh> Yikes
<StanDarsh> Locked down pretty good eh?
<ObrienDave> no USB ports?
<xubuntu34w> old computer. runninjg window xp sp3
<xubuntu34w> the only usb port i inoperative
<StanDarsh> Tighttt
<xubuntu34w> cls
<TimeVirus> yours is NOT as old as mine for I own a D420 and it is running Xubuntu very nicely indeed
<ObrienDave> go buy a cheap USB add-in card
<TimeVirus> lol
<ObrienDave> oh, laptop. dang
<TimeVirus> that Dell has a pcmcia slot yes?
<StanDarsh> Can I run fluxbox-type window decorations from withing xfce?
<StanDarsh> I always find the title bars use too many pixels by default.
<xubuntu34w> ok, so got accomplished . where to get  tutorials (youtube). consider buying a usb add-in card. homepage for any questions i gots about Xubuntu and for support. am i missing anything.  ohhh yea, download chrome for movies and music. miss anything???
<xubuntu34w> yes, has pcm slot
<ObrienDave> you did say laptop, yes?
<xubuntu34w> yes...
<ObrienDave> forget the add-in card. find one that works off of the pcmcia slot
<TimeVirus> yes
<xubuntu34w> i see, thanks ,  am cooking,,,, got ta go.. thanks everyone
<TimeVirus> there are pcmcia cards that can give you usb2 or even 3
<StanDarsh> cya bud
<ObrienDave> http://www.frys.com/product/4562347?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
<xubuntu34w> thanks for the link
<StanDarsh> Haven't seen one of those for a long time.
<StanDarsh> haha
<ObrienDave> just for an example. you're welcome
<StanDarsh> So, dudes. Anyone have an internet radio app they like?
<TimeVirus> I LOVE my old Dell :)
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> still ticking after 8+ years
<TimeVirus> a bit tight on RAM but is good to go with Xubuntu and others
<StanDarsh> RAM-limited machines were how I came to love Linux in general.
<ObrienDave> not really radio, but i like pithos for pandora client
<TimeVirus> and comm ports bespeckle it rather nicely
<StanDarsh> Reviving old PCs.
<TimeVirus> yeah
<TimeVirus> this dude even has IR lol
<TimeVirus> not very useful but fun
<StanDarsh> I am NOT into the default music player that comes with Xubuntu.
<TimeVirus> smplayer for me
<StanDarsh> I wish I could have something like foobar2000
<StanDarsh> But with radio functionality.
<DazPetty> hey can anyone help me with my ftp server?
<holstein> DazPetty: you'll have to ask, and see if a volunteer can assist.. you can use #ubuntu as well, since its not related to xubuntu or xfce
<holstein> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<DazPetty> ok holstein
<hrzhu> Does anyone have probem with ejecting usb hdd in Xubuntu? Can you have a look at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1434766 and confirm it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1434766 in thunar (Ubuntu) "No eject option in thunar after plugging in a usb hdd" [Undecided,New]
<KNF> How to change default terminal when I click ctrl+alt+t ?
<xubuntu10w> Hello, I have a problem setting up extended display over 2 external moniters (laptop is in dock)
<knob> Good morning all! o/
<drc> From http://xfce.org/about/tour (of xfce 4.14 which is now in Xubuntu 15.04B2)) "The [Parole] media controls are now contained in a slide-over overlay (with a configurable timeout).".  Can't find the config for this feature anywhere in Parole.  Someone care to enlighten me?
<drc> s/4.14/4.12/
 * drc would be perfectly happy to be show the blantently obvious config that he looked at a dozen times and just never saw :)
<ochosi> drc: it's a hidden setting
<ochosi> hide-controls-timeout
<ochosi> i guess we should really document that one
<drc> Yeah, hiding something and then touting it on the webpage is counterproductive :)
<drc> Thanks
<ochosi> drc: oh well, either you overlooked it or i just added it a few seconds ago: http://docs.xfce.org/apps/parole/preferences#hidden_settings
<drc> Must be these old eyes....
<xubuntu35w> ochosi: (drc here).  This "hidden" setting is one that must be manually added correct? I don't see it listed (but I am using today's daily on a USB).
<ochosi> yes
<ochosi> you have to create the key (integer)
<xubuntu35w> ochosi: Property = hide-controls-timeout,  Type=Int, Value = 3   Will not let me add this (Live USB related?)
<xubuntu35w> ochosi: wait, I think I see my mistake.
<xubuntu35w> nope...I was wronog about being wrong :)
<ochosi> drc: so wait, you got me confused there, it worked fine..?
<drc> Sorry about that :)
<ochosi> as long as everything is fine and works as expected, it's fine ;)
<drc> Yes, I figured it out...not intuitive (you have to place a "/" at the start of the property).
<drc> Figured it out from looking at the others there.  Never did figure out how to make an "empty" one (like audio/volume)
<drc> But who really cares, it works fine :)
<drc> Now...to figure out how to make the menu not come back after hiding it and then max'ing the window and back :)
<ochosi> the menu of parole you mean?
<drc> yup
<ochosi> the hiding of the menubar is not remembered for longer than one session
<ochosi> we considered it, and i was considering adding another hidden option for it
<ochosi> we didn't want users to be stranded without menubar if they screw up once
<drc> Even one session would be nice, but my experience is that hiding the menu, maxing (F11) the screen and then back to "normal" size makes the menu come back.
<drc> But I do understand the caution
<ochosi> hm, never noticed, lemme try that
<ochosi> true, that's a bit of a bummer
<ochosi> i guess i could really add a persistent hidden option
<drc> yup :)  That and the timeout were the only things keeping me from not installing smplayer/vlc (don't really need all the abilities of them)
<drc> BTW, Parole has gotten much, much better recently :)
<ochosi> thanks, that's nice to hear
<ochosi> we still have a few things i'd like to improve
<ochosi> the plugin installer sucks
<drc> There's always room for improvement...but just adding things is not always improvement.
<ochosi> yeah, but the plugin installer is already there
<drc> Oh, that was a general comment typed (bit not returned) before your plugin comment.
<ochosi> oh
<ochosi> agreed in that case
<ochosi> drc: k, so i added that persistent option, wasn't very hard...
<drc> It'll come thru the next update?
<ochosi> well so far i haven't pushed the code yet
<ochosi> i'm not 100% sure what should happen in some cases
<ochosi> i guess while i'm at it i should also fix the menubar showing up again after fullscreen
<drc> Would be nice :0
<drc> It's one of those little annoyances that magnifies itself all out of proportion over time.
<ibouvousaime> hello guys I'm trying to use a nvidia card with blender but blender doesnt seem to see it I get his log when I'm trying to see if the gpu is active http://ur1.ca/k4jsr my driver info is http://ur1.ca/k4jto  I already have the nvidia seting manager installed and have libcuda1-346 installed
<ibouvousaime> more info http://ur1.ca/k4jxn
<ochosi> ibouvousaime: this seems to be a question for the blender folks
<ibouvousaime> it think its mora driver problem
<ibouvousaime> more*
<knome> ibouvousaime, if it's a driver problem and you are using the proprietary driver, then you need to contact nvidia
<ibouvousaime> every thing was ok when I had manjaro I wonder what I'm missing
<ochosi> probably different driver/driver-version
<elfy> try reinstalling from additional drivers
<ochosi> drc: http://git.xfce.org/apps/parole/commit/?id=770d977315b2d326dff9a96fd8bb65b9d5093939 (will be released with parole 0.8.1)
<drc> Sounds good to me...thanks for the work.
<drc> Parole 0.8.1 to be released about Xubuntu 15.10 time frame?
<ochosi> i guess
<xangua> just use vlc
<drc> don't wanna :)
<knome> xangua, or... use parole and report bugs so it can be improved.
<drc> besides, I'd use smpplayer.
<xangua> knome: last time I uses parole couldn't play half DVD's that play OK on VLC and Totem
<xangua> only made it until the menu screen, selected play the movie and that's all
<knome> xangua, i didn't say complaining helps us improve it.
<xangua> wasn't a complain, it was a comentary
<xangua> I also like it and it looks cool
<gary-ruseman> Is Xubuntu available for ARM?  I don't see a release
<gary-ruseman> but I think I saw on /g/ that someone had one
<knome> there is no official port.
<gary-ruseman> K, that sucks, thanks
<knome> gary-ruseman, until you acknowledge how much time it would take to support an official port, i wouldn't say it sucks.
<knome> gary-ruseman, you can probably get xubuntuish system installed to an ARM device by installing ubuntu for ARM, then installing the xubuntu-desktop metapackage
<elfy> I did a couple of years ago with armfh or  something like that
<knome> they are gone.
<elfy> always the way ...
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<WolfyJoe> H
<WolfyJoe> Hi
<WolfyJoe> I run Xubuntu 14.04 LTS an I have a fliphone from tracphone
<WolfyJoe> I am going to purchase an andriod phone and I was told bitpim could help me get the files from my LG440g
<WolfyJoe> Can someone help me with this?
#xubuntu 2015-04-08
<xubuntu16w> the known applications list in my notification area is blank, does anyone know how to fix this?
<elitedeamon> hello
<elitedeamon> i need help with triple monitor and setting a primary display anyone help?
<Nixus> anyone why youtube videos are lagging on my netbook?
<Poisoned_Dragon> what's your netbook?
<Nixus> thinkpad x121e
<Nixus> "decent"
<Nixus> idk, whenever I bump it up to 720p, it goes to 5 fps
<Poisoned_Dragon> might be a video driver issue
<Nixus> hmm
<drc> Nixus: You have trouble watching video @ 720p anywhere else or just Youtube?
<Nixus> anything video on the internet
<drc> Any video anywhere on the 'net?
<Nixus> yes
<Nixus> flash player issue?
<Nixus> I have tried flash games, 1 fps
<Poisoned_Dragon> use chrome?
<drc> You said "netbook"...they are notoriously underpowered and Flash is notoriously ravenous...
<Nixus> http://www.pcworld.com/product/808324/lenovo-thinkpad-x120e-05962ru-notebook.html
<drc> Probably not :)
<Nixus> 6410 is OK, though am used to nvidia stuff. I have a 670 4gb on my other machine
<Nixus> 6310*
<drc> Try this, run another distro's LiveUSB and see if you have the same problem (SolydX has all codecs OOTB).
<Nixus> ok, I'll try that out! thanks for the time!
<drc> Nixus: The one thing you never said anything about was your Net Connection/ISP.  Your Up/Down specs fast enough to run video on the net?
<Nixus> yes
<drc> OK...best to ask the easy ones first :)
<Nixus> speed test says 43 down 9 up
<drc> That'll do donkey...that'll do.... :)
<Nixus> provider says 100, lol
<Nixus> maybe on ethernet
<drc> 100 when pigs fly :)
<Nixus> :)
<xubuntu67w> xubuntu 14.04 can not rotate 90 degree with Intel GMA3600: My video card is Intel integrated GMA3600, when I choose to rotate 90 degrees in "Display Setting", the display show the message "the Signal is Lost". what can I do to support it
<xubuntu67w> who can help me?
<xubuntu67w> xubuntu 14.04 can not rotate 90 degree with Intel GMA3600: My video card is Intel integrated GMA3600, when I choose to rotate 90 degrees in "Display Setting", the display show the message "the Signal is Lost". what can I do to support it? SOS
<cfhowlett> xubuntu67w, ask in
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu
<xubuntu67w> @cfhowlett ???
<cfhowlett> xubuntu67w, ask in the main #ubuntu channel = more eyes
<encxu> hi, i want to install xubuntu on usb with full encryption and also to be able to store data (persistence). is it possible and most important how?
<ObrienDave> best way is to use the live DVD and install to the USB stick.
<ObrienDave> I have several of those
<encxu> ObrienDave: should i make partitions first?
<ObrienDave> you can use unetbootin or pendrivelinux but the "persistance" is limited for some reason
<ObrienDave> not on USB stick. let the installer use the whole USB stick
<encxu> i have used unetbootin but it doesn't give me the choice of full encryption
<ObrienDave> only from the DVD installer
<ObrienDave> boot live DVD. from that desktop install to USB stick using entire drive and encryption
<encxu> how about persistance, when i can do that?
<encxu> i guess it will do that automatically, as it was a hard disk
<ObrienDave> you don't need to if you install like i described. only programs like unetbootin, pendrivelinux and yumi give you a persistence option
<encxu> ok, thanks
<ObrienDave> the reason is unetbootin, etc. format the stick fat32, where live DVD uses ext4
<GeekIrssi> I'm having pretty bad samba configuration issues. Running `sudo apt-get purge samba && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge` didn't actually remove the samba configuration files. What gives?
<GeekIrssi> a simple `find / | grep samb` returns that key files such as /etc/samba/smb.conf
<GeekIrssi> still exist
<GeekIrssi> would it be alright to just delete /etc/samba/smb.conf manually?
<elfy> maybe better to rename it? sudo mv /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.bak or something
<GeekIrssi> aha
<GeekIrssi> I did `mv /etc/samba /etc/samba.bak` then re-installed samba
<GeekIrssi> and now it appears to be working
<GeekIrssi> Well, thanks elfy. I've gotta go now
<elfy> GeekIrssi: gald it helped :)
<kikero> Hey!
<kikero> My nm-applet has disappeared from both of my xubuntu laptops some time ago, but I was okay with that as long as it knew to connect to the wifi network I had.
<kikero> When I changed places, though, it stopped working.
<kikero> What could I do about it?
<TimeVirus> where would I find screensaver options in Xubuntu 14.04?
<drc> TimeVirus: It's been a while (and I don't have 14.04 installed anymore to check), but seeing as how no one else is answering, I'd start here.  http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<TimeVirus> ok thanks drc
<TimeVirus> third from bottom response seems to favor have a television nearby - lol and not what I was thinking about!
<TimeVirus> Used to have a very good screensaver that made my monitor look very much like a tropical, saltwater fish tank - did like that one for quite some time
<drc> Wish I could help more, but 1) It's been awhile; 2) I never used screensavers anyway, just turn them off and 3) IIRC this was in the middle of the Great Screensaver Controversy :)
<TimeVirus> no worries
<TimeVirus> not a big deal
<TimeVirus> I also like the saving of electroons
<TimeVirus> electrons*
<drc> Yeah, I hear there's an electron shortage looming on the horizon.
<TimeVirus> especially when relying on a limited source of said electrons
<TimeVirus> ie: Li-ion electron storage device
<drc> Lot's of quarks but an electron shortage :)
<TimeVirus> indeed
<nate254> I'm getting a couple "System program problem detected" messages at boot. Where can I find out which programs are crashing?
<TimeVirus> logs?
<elfy> nate254: the crash logs will be in /var/crash if you've not allowed them to be reported
<elfy> better to let it try to do so, it *should* stop when it's a dupe
<nate254> elfy: thanks. what do you mean by a dupe
<elfy> an already reported bug
<elfy> it should ask you if you want to 'me too' it
<elfy> hard to tell for me - not run a released version for about 5 years
<nate254> I wasn't aware that you could get prereleases :P
<elfy> nate254: I'll be running what you'll call 15.10 the day after 15.04 releases, you can do that, you can also contribute to what others get in October ;) http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<nate254> Yup. Saw that page. Thats why I'm in #xubuntu-devel :P
<elfy> good ;)
<nate254> Where'd you find the "15.10" thing though? How does that work? Is it a rolling release structure?
<nate254> Coming from arch and gentoo, I'm not sure if I like the idea of having to upgrade every six months. So that would be awesome lol
<olamachon> Hey all, Im having an issue with dpkg and am wondering if it is something common. When install Vagrant via deb  on 14.10 (kernel 3.17.8), I keep getting 'unable to open x' when unpacking, on different files sometimes. Aside from the kernel upgrade and some dev stuff  it's mostly a vanilla install.
<knome> a kernel upgrade and some dev stuff (if that means different package versions in use) isn't a small thing really..
<olamachon> Haha I guess it's not that small, but I only started yesterday
<olamachon> (Started the install)
<olamachon> I was planning on downgrading and reinstalling stuff but wanted to see if anyone had any guesses first. I had a bit of ssd troubles a while back, so I don't know
<olamachon> Nevermind, I figured out it was the AV
<suncokret> which xubuntu is better to use, 14.04 or 14.10?
<xangua> 14.04 is LTS, 14.10 is latest
<suncokret> i know, which you use?
<knome> it depends completely on your usecase
<suncokret> i use lubuntu 14.04, maybe i will use xubuntu in future, but i don't know advantages of xubuntu :)
<suncokret> if i will not lxqt then i will maybe use xfce
<suncokret> *if i will not like lxqt
<drc> suncokret: http://xubuntu.org/press/ are some of the reviews about Xubuntu.  Asking here will only get you biased answers :)
<suncokret> is 14.04 have 5 years support?
<drc> IIRC, 3 years
<drc> to keep it in line with xfce's support.
<drc> LTS is 3 years and all other releases are 9 months.
<suncokret> so new LTS it is plan for 16.04 and also 3 years?
<drc> Unless things change, yes.
<suncokret> i seen that ubuntu lts have 5 years of support, i thought that only lubuntu have 3 years and that xubuntu and kubuntu have 5 years
<drc> nope
<drc> xubuntu is 3
<xangua> the most efforts are put on the main flavor/unity desktop
<xangua> and server related packages also have 5 years on LTS
<suncokret> i didn't know where to see that, now i find on wikipedia for xubuntu
<suncokret> i also see for kubuntu, it have 5 years
<Unit193> Basically, things in Main are 5 years, and whichever flavors opt-in for 5.  Kubuntu (I believe), and the Unity flavors went for 5, Xubuntu and Lubuntu didn't.
<drc> More folks == more workers :)
<suncokret> yes, and mint is also 5
<drc> TBH, I know very few folks that use xfce that need more than 3 years...server distro's yeah, desktop nope.
<drc> Sooner or later they start complaining about out of date apps :)
<suncokret> i don't know, i use lubuntu 14.04 and i plan to use it until it have support :)
<suncokret> or maybe i will try new version 16.04, and then i will maybe try xubuntu too
<ObrienDave> you can try xubuntu now. sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<suncokret> i was try xfce on lubuntu. It is very similar as lxde.
<suncokret> thanks for help, good night
<xubuntu39w> I have three computers (two desktops and a really old laptop) running Xubuntu. I wanted to install the same version of Libroffice on all three. The two desktops are 14.10 but the laptop is MUCH older. If I do sudo apt-get install libreoffice in the terminal of the laptop will I still get the latest version of LibreOffice (the same as I'll get from the terminal in the desktops)?
<knome> if you are running the same version (14.10) and repositories, then yes
<xubuntu39w> That's what I'm saying, the laptop is MUCH older. (It was asking if I wanted to install 14.04)
<knome> xubuntu39w, if you are running 12.04 on it, you should upgrade; the support for xubuntu 12.04 ends this month
<xubuntu39w> I would upgrade but it's so slow. It might take ten hours. What happens if I don't upgrade?
<knome> then you will have no official support
<knome> and if bugs arise, they will not be fixed
<pleia2> and you can't get new libreoffice on it anyway
<knome> true
<xubuntu39w> So what will I get?
<knome> the latest libreoffice packaged for 12.04
<pleia2> the version that came out in 2012
<xubuntu39w> And if I upgrade to Trusty Tahr?
<pleia2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libreoffice
<pleia2> shows you the versions of packages per release ^^
<pleia2> 4.2.7 with 14.04, 4.3.3 with 14.10
<knome> (and 3.5.7 for 12.04)
<xubuntu39w> I've got 4.2.3.3 on there now (I had to install it manually) so no point in trying to get anything more.
<xubuntu39w> I really should get a new laptop. :)
<xubuntu39w> knome, pleia, thanks very much for your help!
#xubuntu 2015-04-09
<DazPetty> hey, if I delete my /proc/ directory, will my computer still boot?
<DazPetty> I'm just wondering because I heard it is full of  generated files
<ryclik> I don't think you'll be able to
<ryclik> They aren't "files" as you would think of them. They aren't on disk. It just a directory full of pretend files that the kernel creates to give/receive information.
<ryclik> So theoretically, if you were able to delete any of them, the kernel would recreate them upon the next boot.
<DazPetty> ah
<DazPetty> thanks ryclik
<ryclik> No problem
<DazPetty> I might just fire up ubuntu in a VM and start destroying it for practice
<DazPetty> like killing important files and recover them or something
<ryclik> DazPetty: running rm -rf * is pretty fun in a vm
<ryclik> as its running try to use the system normally as it disintegrates. The only things left after it's done are the processes which were lucky enough to be loaded into RAM
<DazPetty> haha cool idea
<ryclik> create snapshots so you don't need to worry about reinstalling while you're experimenting
<DazPetty> ahh good idea
<ryclik> I do this whenever I decide to install a new distro. Just nuke the old one and watch it die lol
<drc>  
<kris_> ok hey i just upload this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyqt9Fqn_6M to show u how my computer atcs on its own, its hard to explain and making a vid was the only kind of thing i could come up wth
<DatCholby> HELP
<DatCholby> I JUST FUCKING RM'D EVERYTHING
<DatCholby> IT'S ALL GONE
<DatCholby> I AM PANICKING
<elky> you're also lying and trolling
<DatCholby> I HAD VERY IMPORTANT GAY PORN ON THERE ELKY
<DatCholby> r u going to help me unrm
<DatCholby> elky: it says this command does not exist
<kris_> vid just added https://youtu.be/apQkQcDpMkM
<Davor1> hi! anybody here?
<holstein> yes
<Davor1> please how i may change "select file" manager or set "sort folders before files" in existing? Thanks
<mrkramps> what do you mean by "select file manager"?
<elhe> can you tell me how do I check my ubuntu version via terminal
<mrkramps> for the other one check Edit → Preferences [Display] in thunar
<mrkramps> elhe, lsb_release -a
<elhe> thanks
<holstein> Davor1: try http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/preferences and search the page for "sort folders" and see if that works for you
<Davor1> when i open file from bluefish it open "select file" conversation. In it is mixed files and folders by name. I wist folders in the top and files below
<Davor1> *wish
<holstein> Davor1: the link i gave should explain how to sort folders before files in thunar
<Davor1> I use pcmanfm. It is ok. But for "select files" i think it is Nautilus. I may configure nautilus but it have no efect when i have "selest files# manager
<mrkramps> oO
<holstein> i would try upstream in #ubuntu or nautilus specific support
<mrkramps> and maybe #lubuntu for pcmanfm specific issues
<Davor1> Ok! Thank You!
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I fix screen tearing?
<mrkramps> CountryfiedLinux, depends on your gfx card and driver used
<CountryfiedLinux> mrkramps, Intel
<Unit193> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics#Tear-free_video
<CountryfiedLinux> mrkramps, It looks like that folder doesn't exist on my system.
<CountryfiedLinux> I meant Unit193 sorry mrkramps
<xubuntu71w> hey there, I'm new to linux. just installed xubuntu 14.04 on old pc. I'm trying to get Skype. I'm installing it, but it just won't start. I looked at many forums, tried different ways, but it just won't start. Terminal says aborted (core dumped). It'd be really glad if someone could help. Thanks
<holstein> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<holstein> xubuntu71w: i try different versions.. i'll get the .deb from the site
<Unit193> CountryfiedLinux: You can create it.
<mrkramps> CountryfiedLinux, create folder and file
<mrkramps> sudo mkdir -p /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks
<holstein> create the file.. you are likely looking for x11, and not X11
<holstein> X11 should be there..
<CountryfiedLinux> the wiki says X11
<Unit193> holstein: /etc/X11/
<holstein> CountryfiedLinux: it *is* X11.. but, you should have X11.. that "folder" should exist..
<mrkramps> had been so forever i guess
<holstein> im gussing you are searching /etc/x11.. but, no need to guess.. the command mrkramps gave will work.. ^
<mrkramps> CountryfiedLinux, btw. what model of intel card you have?
<CountryfiedLinux> oops
<CountryfiedLinux> It's xorg.conf that isn't there. I'll create it.
<mrkramps> CountryfiedLinux, xorg.conf is deprecated
<CountryfiedLinux> that's what the wiki says to do
<mrkramps> ist says xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<CountryfiedLinux> I don't have any kind of xorg folder in etc/X11
<CountryfiedLinux> but I can create it.
<mrkramps> CountryfiedLinux, and you still have to create it, see above
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thank you
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm trying to open that directory with Pluma and it's popped up saying /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf is a directory. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<CountryfiedLinux> I know it's a directory because I just made it.
<mrkramps> 20-intel.conf should be a file, _not_ a directory
<CountryfiedLinux> oh ok thanks.
<CountryfiedLinux> I'll try again.
<CountryfiedLinux> OK do I reboot for changes to take effect or just logout?
<mrkramps> just logout
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks
<netstar> I am running Kubuntu 15.04. How can I add the Xubuntu 15.04 repositories to use Xfce with "ubuntu"#?
<knome> netstar, the repositories are the same.
<netstar> they are??? ok...I am trying to use xfce 4.12 but only 4.10 is listed
<mrkramps> netstar, you are not running kubuntu 15.04 then
<netstar> oh I am
<netstar> Ubuntu Vivid Vervet (development branch) \n \l
<netstar> Linux Workstation 3.19.0-12-generic #12-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 3 04:03:26 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> I found out how to fix screen tearing with Compton :D
<CountryfiedLinux> Now how do I upgrade my wallpapers only?
<mrkramps> netstar, ah … the xfce4 package is still listed with 4.10
<netstar> oh i see
<netstar> so just install that?
<mrkramps> netstar, depends on what you want … bare desktop environment only or xubuntu
<CountryfiedLinux> Oh I just found it.
<netstar> okay :)
<netstar> thanks people
<gayle> I'm wanting to install xubuntu on a desktop coputer. As I look for an ISO, I see xubuntu-14.04 But what I do not see are any "point-releases"
<gayle> Does xubuntu not have point-releases?
<mrkramps> gayle, it has
<gayle> mrkramps: Do not see them, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mrkramps> oO 14.04.2
<gayle> mrkramps: Ok I see now...
<gayle> is 14.04.2 the latest?
<mrkramps> yes
<gayle> Ok thank you.
<Unit193> The hashes are also on the same server as the isos.
<mrkramps> gayle, but it already has HWE enabled
#xubuntu 2015-04-10
<socrates> I need help with Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/301442/atheros-ar9462-wifi-very-unstable-package-loss has some nice suggestions.. is that what you are experiencing? what is described?
<socrates> holstein, yes ... doesn't work properly
<socrates> this is my kernel : 3.16.0-30-generic
<holstein> *great*!, have you tried any of the "Fixes" from that link? http://askubuntu.com/questions/301442/atheros-ar9462-wifi-very-unstable-package-loss ?
<holstein> do they seem to have any effect?
<socrates> holstein, I try before ... but fail
<holstein> socrates: cool.. you can always try being more specific and verbose about what you tried, and also, try #ubuntu since its not specifically related to xubuntu or xfce...
<socrates> this afternoon I try all the time ... and is the same situation ... wifi connect and a few time disconnect
<socrates> when I using Debian the wifi working hard
<holstein> note the kernel and modules in use, and try the fixes specified at the link above ^
<socrates> tried and fail
<holstein> socrates: tried what? and what failed? how? did you try asking in #ubuntu?
<socrates> the modules
<socrates> sudo modprobe ath9k
<socrates> and sudo lshw -C network
<holstein> cool.. thats one of them
<holstein> also.. "I have an Acer V5-131 with an AR9462. It worked for some access points but cut out/reconnected on others. This is the line in /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf that fixed it for me:
<holstein> options ath9k nohwcrypt=1 blink=1 btcoex_enable=1"
<holstein> Changing my router channel to 1 fixed exactly this problem for my AR9462 wireless. None of the ath9k options had any effect.
<socrates> let me see ... wait a moment
<socrates> now I modify my own /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<socrates> next save and reboot ?
<holstein> what would i do? backup my existing file, edit, save, and reboot..
<socrates> copy this : options ath9k nohwcrypt=1 blink=1 btcoex_enable=1"
<socrates> holstein,
<socrates> now working with wifi
<somethinelse> Hey there everybody. Running Xubuntu 12.04 w/ Cinnamon. I'm starting to experience more and more frequent total freeze-ups, where I can't use ctrl+alt+f1 or REISUB, no mouse either
<somethinelse> Any way I could find logs or anything for whats happening? I don't really know what could be going on
<holstein> somethinelse: you added a PPA for cinnamon?
<somethinelse> I guess not, its not on my  list
<holstein> !info cinnamon
<somethinelse> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.16-3 (utopic), package size 279 kB, installed size 1049 kB
<holstein> !info cinnamon precise
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in precise
<holstein> somethinelse: so, to get cinnamon in ubuntu, you would have added a source for it.. a PPA
<holstein> that ppa, not being officially supported or maintained by ubuntu, can break
<somethinelse> i dont see one listed  but i suppose so then
<holstein> what would i do? install 14.04.. or 15.04 at this point
<somethinelse> Not an option till I can backup files :/
<holstein> somethinelse: you need to backup regardless. *all* hard drives fail
<somethinelse> Yeah, I konw
<somethinelse> I just cant do it right now
<somethinelse> if i just use a different desktop environment should i be ok then?
<somethinelse> Well, if thats the issue
<holstein> i dont know what the issue is, but, it wont hurt to try that.. try using xfce, since, im assuming you have installed xubuntu
<Unit193> somethinelse: Well, Xubuntu 12.04 hits EOL this month anyway.  You can try a different env though to see if it has less problems so you can upgrade.
<holstein> *could* be the hard drive failing causing all your issues..
<somethinelse> I considered that
<somethinelse> oh, didnt know it did this month, yeah i really should then eh :P
<somethinelse> alright, well thanks for the help folks :)
<cognitios> Can someone tell me how to install the numix theme?
<xangua> download the theme and extract it in your ~/.themes or ~/.icons directory, depending on what is it
<cognitios> I keep getting the message E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cognitios> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cognitios> whenever I try and use the command line to dld something
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | cognitios
<ubottu> cognitios: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cognitios> Thank you!
<cognitios> what was the cause of the error?
<cognitios> or what was the error called?
<cfhowlett> cognitios, I'm guessing that you have set your system to automatically update which requires sudo apt-get update.  this locks the system until the process completes, i.e. "apt-lock"
<cognitios> Will I need to do that command multiple times? Or just this once?
<cognitios> Yes, that would make sense, I did set the system to automatically update when installing
<cfhowlett> cognitios, disable the auto-update function or be prepared to override with the procedure you just performe
<cognitios> I just go to settings > session and startup > app autostart and then uncheck the update notifier for that correct?
<cfhowlett> cognitios, I believe so.  wait a sec ...
<cfhowlett> cognitios, nope.
<cognitios> What is the correct way to do it?
<cfhowlett> cognitios, system > software updater > settings > Updates > automatically check for udpates: never
<cognitios> Thanks man!
<cfhowlett> cognitios, happy2help!
<cfhowlett> cognitios, note these terminal commands:  sudo apt-get udpate         sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> for more info; run this in terminal:   apt-get
<cognitios> Yeah, those are pretty common with Ubuntu, do you have a suggested interval on when to run those commands?
<cognitios> I used to do it about every week, should I do it daily?
<cfhowlett> cognitios, personally: once a week
<cognitios> Alright, just making sure, thanks!
<cfhowlett> cognitios, also: sudo apt-get autoremove for the spring cleaning!
<DazPetty> can anybody recommend something like docky
<DazPetty> there are a couple similar apps that make the mac style launcher
<DazPetty> wondering if anyone had anytips
<DazPetty> docky vs cairo etc
<xubuntu31w> Can someone help?
<cfhowlett> !ask | xubuntu31w
<ubottu> xubuntu31w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu31w> II spilt hot chocolate on my computer and it broke. Where can I get some good hot chocolate which wont break my computer if I spill it on it.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu31w, please ask in #trolls.  this is not the channel you need.
<cq-aux> heya
<cq-aux> facebook says I need to update flash
<cq-aux> but I can't update flash
<cq-aux> (not on the flashplayer website - through software center)
<cfhowlett> !flash | cq-aux
<ubottu> cq-aux: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<cq-aux> thanks I hope
<cq-aux> nope I've already done that
<cfhowlett> cq-aux, adobe no longer supports linux flash ...
<cq-aux> how do I uninstall flash and use only pepper flash?
<cq-aux> hang on, what flash alternative should I be using then?
<Unit193> Security updates are fine, there's just no feature updates.
<cq-aux_> how do I actually play facebook videos?
<mangost> hey!
<mangost> Indownloaded the xubuntu i386 latest iso, and installed it on a usbstick through unetbootin from a Windows 7 computer
<mangost> the stick's filesystem is FAT32
<mangost> the installwtion freezes at the wireless screen
<mangost> I am now writing from my tablet
<mangost> has anybody encountered a similar issue? if so, what can I do about it?
<Thenewone> good morning
<DazPetty> hey what does "sudo apt-key del [keynumber]" do
<DazPetty> because I am looking at this program
<DazPetty> https://wiki.tox.im/Binaries |||| called Tox
<DazPetty> it is a messanger
<chrislp> I have a simple question. I have a 120 GB SSD and a 2 TB HDD. The natural thing to do would be to mount the SSD at / and the HDD at /home, but I am very sensical to noise. Would launching an application from the SSD cause my HDD to spin up and make noise if it needed to load a config file from ~/.config/xyz?
<bgardner> Yes
<bgardner> chrislp: I have the configuration you describe, the answer is yes.
<chrislp> bgardner: Thanks for your response. That's a shame though :(
<bgardner> chrislp: Not really, you are leveraging your strengths.  If sounds is that important to you, invest in a huge SSD.
<chrislp> bgardner: How would you do it if you had a bigger SSD then? Say, a 500 GB SSD and a 2 TB HDD for data storage? How'd you mount them as to minimize the hdd noise?
<bgardner> chrislp: You could symlink your config folders to a dedicated space on your SSD.
<mrkramps> mount /home on SSD too and link data content from ssd /home to hdd
<chrislp> That seems like a nice solution. Thanks guys!
<bgardner> chrislp: Actually, after thinking about this you would need to do it the way mrkramps describes, otherwise you'd still probably spin up the drive to read the symlink.
<mrkramps> actually it's vice versa … softlink data from hdd to /home on ssd, but i guess he got me right ^^
<DoomBoom> is this by design? every time I start Dropbox it automatically readds it to "session and startup" and makes it start automatically
<DoomBoom> it's really annoying me
<mrkramps> DoomBoom, dropbox should have a setting in preferences to prevent this
<mrkramps> DoomBoom or:$ dropbox autostart n
<DoomBoom> mrkramps, thanks man, I didn't even think about Dropbox' own preferences
<DoomBoom> I just removed it from application autostart and found it re-add itself whenever I restarted it
<cognitios> how do i format a usb drive on xubuntu?
<holstein> cognitios: i use gparted
<holstein> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-1build1 (utopic), package size 498 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<cognitios> Thanks!
<cognitios> !
<ngomes> hello , after suspend ( S3 ) the network manager reconfigure my network in order to have connectivity. there's a OSD message saying "you are now connected" and there's a button that says "do not show this message again" all fine until here. but i clicked "do not show this message again" and it did its job , but now i want to put it back , i want the message. any ideia how ?
<ngomes> using xubuntu 14.10
<holstein> resetting the config for the user might reset that
<holstein> should be able to see what you need to see in the network applet running in the tray
<ngomes> holstein, u mean , delete .gconf dir ?
<ngomes> or nm-applet under ~./.gconf ?
<holstein> i would research what would specifically address that.. and keep track of what i change, and have backups
<ngomes> i've tried to research
<holstein> sure.. what settings are you not able to reach?
<ngomes> gconf/apps/nmapplet is missing options
<holstein> ngomes: cool.. what options are missing?
<ngomes> i've added manually and it still does not work
<ngomes> wait
<holstein> you added what manually to what?
<ngomes> with gconftool
<ngomes> one moment
<ngomes> holstein, see this picture -> http://i.stack.imgur.com/nE8LJ.png
<mrkramps> eh, shouldn't this be dconf?
<ngomes> i only had "stamp" option
<ngomes> i thought dconf would be another frontend for gconf ...
<ngomes> how to install dconf ?
<ngomes> i'll try and reset config
<mrkramps> nah, i guess you're right … dconf is just another frontend to gsettings
<ngomes> ok
<holstein> ngomes: diabling notifications  shouldnt effect the settings in the UI
<holstein> ngomes: what im suggesting is, just click on the nmapplet to set whatever you want to set
<holstein> you dont have to catch that specific popup message to maintain the connection
<mrkramps> funny though, actually it is vice versa … dconf is the backend to gsettings :)
<ngomes> i know the message does not interfer with the nm doing his job , just wondering why cant i revert this option to show OSD message again ...
<ngomes> and why i only have stamp    "3" option , instead of the list that shows on the picture
<ngomes> well deleted .gconf/apps/nm-applet/ dir  , gonna reboot to see it things were reverted ... brb
<ngomes> hello again . nope , deleting dir was not helpfull and it did not recreate the nmapplet under .gconf ... lol :)
<holstein> ngomes: recreate the nmapplet?
<ngomes> yes , the .gconf/apps/nmapplet/
<holstein> the nmapplet doent need recreated, correct? its there? and working properly? its just the GUI popup that you want to see again, correct?
<ngomes> yes
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i suppose i would poke around in other config settings, and *not* just delete things, but, keep track of what i move, and know how to revert..
<ngomes> its there
<ngomes> it was recreated
<holstein> sure.. the *config* was.. but, thats not the config to reset the setting you seek
<ngomes> with default stamp "3" option in it
<holstein> i dont understand what you are referecing with "default stamp 3" options
<ngomes> what i think i need its like it show on the picture
<ngomes> http://i.stack.imgur.com/nE8LJ.png
<holstein> you should be missing no functionality by leaving it "as-is"
<ngomes> disable-connected-notifications option
<ngomes> looks like the option i need and its not there , and even if i add it manually , nm-applet wont accept
<ngomes> i've read this post http://askubuntu.com/questions/67500/how-to-disable-notification-from-network-manager
<holstein> ngomes: you have the disabled, though.. what you want to do is, undo the disabling you have already done..
<ngomes> holstein, that picture isnt mine configuration ! mine only shows stamp "3" option !
<holstein> ngomes: sure. there are lots of changes happening right now with many applications
<ngomes> that picture is some one configuration regarding that post i've read
<holstein> ngomes: i understand that you clicked an option that *never* show you the popups again, and now you want to see them.. and i just dont know where the GUI is to undo that setting..
<ngomes> ok , i stay without OSD messages
<holstein> if i wanted to get to the bottom of it, i would just move my user configs, not delete them.. and test.. see if things are back to default.. then, i would put back what i need..
<ngomes> holstein, no harm was made . i deleted the dir trought CLI , rebooted and it just recreated the dir with default settings
<holstein> ngomes: sure, and i understand you did that for *one8 directory, and that didnt reset what you seek to reset.. what im saying is, *if* i wanted to track it down, i would move *more* directories, or *all* of them.. reboot, and test.. and put back what i need
<ngomes> yes , i agree, move is better , my bad
<holstein> "better" is a matter of use case and opinion.. you just dont need to delete to test what you are trying to test.. if you want to delete, delete.. but, its not necessary, and move or rename allows you to revert
<ngomes> i only had 3 dirs in it , i guess i'm gonna move all .gconf then
<holstein> ngomes: and, it may not even be in .gconf.. could be in a completely different place
<ngomes> ok ...
<holstein> and to track down exactly where, i think you would need to email a dev list..
<ngomes> i need to register to dev list and on and on ... too much trouble :(
<holstein> sure.. thats why im suggesting that, for me, it would be (arguably) easier to just move *everything* from my home config, and test.. see if that even addresses the alleged issue, then, put back what i need/want if it does
<ngomes> sure ... my bad
<ngomes> well , i give up , no clue where to search
<ngomes> i stay without OSD messages
<ngomes> thanks for your time
<holstein> sure.. good luck
<xubuntu99w> Hello good people of Xubuntu.
<xubuntu99w> Is there anybody alive here?
<mrkramps> question?
<xubuntu99w> Yes, that was a question.
<mrkramps> question was if you want to ask one
<xubuntu99w> I am having trouble with Ubuntu software center on Xubuntu Utopic Unicorn.
<mrkramps> trouble in terms of?
<xubuntu99w> I can't submit an app review.
<xubuntu99w> It says "Signing in..." and nothing happens after that.
<mrkramps> signing in to what?
<xubuntu99w> After I click on "Write your own review" a new window pops up with the message "Signing in...".
<xubuntu99w> I wonder if I have to log in with my Ubuntu account, but I don't know how. I think on Ubuntu a dialog shows for you to type your user name and password, but I am not sure.
<xubuntu99w> Do you think we should send a message to the mailing list to let someone know about this? It may be some kind of bug.
<xubuntu99w> Does it happen to you too?
<mrkramps> actually, i don't use USC
<xubuntu99w> Do you have it installed?
<xubuntu99w> Do you just use sudo apt-get install?
<mrkramps> APT or Synaptics
<brainvvash> xubuntu99w: bug 1316481
<ubottu> bug 1316481 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center "Failed to submit review"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316481
<xubuntu99w> Oh
<xubuntu99w> That was very helpful. Thanks everybody.
<xubuntu99w> I think I need to learn how to search the web better.
<brainvvash> there is also bug 1425104
<ubottu> bug 1425104 in software-center (Ubuntu) "can't sign in for reviewing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425104
<brainvvash> generally, the software center appears to be one the worst piece of software :)
<xubuntu99w> lol
<brainvvash> it's amazing how slow and unstable it is
<xubuntu99w> Since new users are going to use that a lot they should improve it. I remember that it was a little worse before.
<mrkramps> the lubuntu software center is an interesting and simple approach
<mrkramps> but USC is important as it works as an app store with some kind of DRM and stuff
<mrkramps> no other way to sell commercial products for example
<xubuntu99w> humm
<xubuntu99w> Is there a way to up vote a bug?
<xubuntu99w> Never mind
<xubuntu99w> Found it.
<mrkramps> :)
<mrkramps> it's pretty easy
<xubuntu99w> I have never used lubuntu a lot before.
<xubuntu99w> I heard they are going to make some changes soon.
<xubuntu99w> But I think Xfce is very good.
<xubuntu99w> Thanks for everybody help.
<xubuntu50w> Hey. Does anybody know, can you get the text editor Sigil in the Ubuntu Software Center for Xubuntu?
<xubuntu50w> Some people have told me I can, but I can't find it there.
<bekks> !info sigil
<ubottu> Package sigil does not exist in utopic
<bekks> "No." :)
<elfy> you'd need a ppa for it
<elfy> https://launchpad.net/~i2p.packages/+archive/ubuntu/i2p/+packages
<elfy> but bear in mind you'd have to support yourself if you get problems, or with the ppa maintainer
<xubuntu50w> Ok. Thanks very much. And elfy thanks for the link. Have a great day.
<sleezio> hello, i have an iso file i mounted, but it mounted as read only, i'm guessing because it's either fat32 or ntfs format, i tried to open thunar as root and change the permissions, but even that won't work, i can't copy these files over...any ideas what i'm missing?
<sleezio> or is there a specific parameter i can use in the mount command to give me full access(perms)?
<sleezio> this is what i get when i mount it: mount: block device /home/slee/Downloads/blah.iso is write-protected, mounting read-only
<xubuntu876> what is xfce ,
<bazhang> !xfce | xubuntu876
<ubottu> xubuntu876: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<xubuntu876> im instlling xubuntu
<xubuntu876> installing
<circ-user-DHlTS> just install xubuntu any tweaks or themes to make it look nice?
<xangua> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-extras to install codecs, flash, fonts
<dom__> i want to make it look fancier would i be able to install numix icons sorry im a n0b
<dom__> n00b
#xubuntu 2015-04-11
<craigbass76> I've got Window buttons on a panel.  Is there any way to drag these windows around so that they're in a different order?
<xangua> yes, but you need to change the windows list plugin settings
<craigbass76> Is this plugin already installed?
<xangua> it's the windows list
<xangua> right clic, properties
<craigbass76> xangua, that was stupid...  :P
<craigbass76> Thanks for showing me.
<craigbass76> Definitely a facepalm moment...
<gnumbknuts>  Thunar "delete" function ,  how can I disable it from both the right-click and the delete key ?
<max12345> hello, should I/do I have to make a backup before upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10?
<elfy> max12345: I would. I'd also think about whether I wanted to install something that goes EOL in 3 months
<max12345> ok then I'll just wait. Thanks elfy !
<elfy> max12345: well you've the option of upgrading 14.10 now and then to 15.04 in a month, or the next LTS straight upgrade route is 16.04
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS gives you an idea of how the releases overlap
<elfy> also bear in mind that while Ubuntu support for 5 years typically, we don't
<max12345> I already had the case of something not updating because LTS that would have needed to update so I'm ok with shorter support cycles
<elfy> ok
<elfy> just giving you the info where I can :)
<max12345> yes I appreciate it :)
<tiyteeze> hey
<tiyteeze> need help
<andyfied> i think that person needed help
<krytarik> andyfied: Left half a minute later though.
<andyfied> and now we will never know what is issue was :(
<knome> it's their loss really
<andyfied> yeah, i don't care
<xubuntu35w> I'm on Xubuntu 14.10. I'm installing Dropbox and there are two downloads available: 1)Ubuntu (deb) 2)Debian (deb). I was going to choose #2. Is that the way to go or could I choose either or should I choose #1?
<genii> If you're running an OS whose last 5 letters are buntu then choose 1
<xubuntu35w> OK. Since it's Xu-buntu then it's #1. But on my other computer I chose the Debian and it seems to work properly. Should I uninstall it and choose the Ubuntu deb?
<Unit193> You can also install nautilus-dropbox, it installs dropbox and you don't even need nautilus.
<xubuntu35w> Thx but I'm a newbie and I'd really rather just install it from one of these files. I guess if the other Dropbox is working okay (installed via the Debian file)  I should leave well enough alone then, huh?
<knome> xubuntu35w, installing a package from the repositories is actually easier and better than to install from those packages
<xubuntu35w> Does the Unbuntu Software Center have Dropbox?
<xubuntu35w> Ah, it does.
<Unit193> There's even a plugin for thunar.
<xubuntu35w> So I should just leave the Dropbox (that I think I installed via the Debian deb, not the Ubuntu deb like I should have) on the other computer and install this Dropbox via the Ubuntu Software Center?
<knome> that's the recommended whenever possible
<Unit193> Sure, that'l do.
<knome> *recommended way
<xubuntu35w> Can I even uninstall Dropbox?
<knome> the things you install from the software center are always uninstallable from the software center
<Unit193> If you installed it from a 'deb' file, yes.
<xubuntu35w> But I didn't install the first Dropbox from the Software Center. I used a Gdebi installer.
<xubuntu35w> So uninstall it from Synaptic Package Manager then?
<xubuntu35w> Or should I just leave it since it seems to be working okay?
<gnumbknuts> Thunar: "Disk Image Mounter"  right-click menu option , What is the syntax used to execute this operation ? I would like to us it in a bash script .
<gnumbknuts> Conversely, when I execute: sudo mount -v -t iso9660 -o loop xubuntu-daily.iso mnt , mount gives a warning: "xubuntu-daily.iso is already associated with /dev/loop0 " .  Thunar then shows the iso being mounted twice.
<gnumbknuts> BTW... what is the syntax to u(n)mount that iso ?
<clouseau_> I just removed Dropbox from my computer from the Synaptic Package Manager (I'm running xubuntu 14.10). When I put 'dropbox' in the terminal it says: 'dropbox is not currently installed.' And yet, Dropbox is still there and is working and syncing with my other computer. How is this possible?
<knome> clouseau_, didn't you say you didn't install dropbox via synaptic?
<clouseau_> Yeah. I installed it from a .dev file with Gdebi installer.
<clouseau_> deb file
<Unit193> dpkg -S `which dropbox`
<clouseau_> What do you mean?
<clouseau_> After I removed Dropbox from Synaptic, I removed the Dropbox folder from and when I did Dropbox gave me a pop-up saying do you want to "re-link"? I said okay and signed in but there's nothing on the computer so how is it working?
<knome> clouseau_, try running the command Unit193 pasted in a terminal
<clouseau_> Oh, I didn't realize that was a command. OKay.
<Unit193> There's also likely a ~/.dropbox/ and maybe ~/.dropbox-dist/ dirs.
<clouseau_> There's no apostrophes in that command, right? So it's:     dpkg -S which dropbox    ?
<knome> backticks `
<clouseau_> ok
<clouseau_> Here's what it said:    dpkg-query: error: --search needs at least one file name pattern argument  Use --help for help about querying packages.
<clouseau_> You know, can I just add the Dropbox from the Ubuntu Software Center or is that overkill?
<clouseau_> I'm feeling like I'm getting in over my head here.
<clouseau_> When I put "dropbox" in the Catfish File Finder (under File System) a ton of stuff comes up.
<clouseau_> Think I should just leave it be. It's working. Or should I add Dropbox from the Ubuntu Software Center?
#xubuntu 2015-04-12
<gnumbknuts> To further a question asked previously: Nautilus has the option to, either, make "Delete" delete or to send to the rubbish bin, is this option available  for Thunar ?
<knome> gnumbknuts, did you try looking at thunar?
<gnumbknuts> To further a question asked previously: Nautilus has the option to, either, make "Delete" delete or to send to the rubbish bin, is this option available  for Thunar ?
<gnumbknuts> knome: yes I did.
<knome> gnumbknuts, and?
<xubuntu96w> How much RAM do I need to run xubuntu?
<knome> xubuntu96w, how much do you have?
<xubuntu96w> I want to run Virtual Machines
<knome> xubuntu96w, for some guidelines, see http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/requirements/
<gnumbknuts> I could not find an such option, I also spent hours going through the source files.
<xubuntu96w> I have 8g RAM
<knome> gnumbknuts, oookay. if you select a file and right-click, you have both options. or if you select a file and go to the edit menu.
<xubuntu96w> Windows 8 as host
<knome> xubuntu96w, 512mb is ok, but if you actually want to do things inside it, i'd assign at *least* 1gb
<xubuntu96w> So I can run 10 Virtual Machines?
<xubuntu96w> 2g for host and 512 per VM?
<knome> xubuntu96w, i don't know why you would want to do that, but... yes, that's technically possible.
<xubuntu96w> for a game I play
<xubuntu96w> Will only let me run 3 games per computer
<xubuntu96w> I want to run 30 games
 * Unit193 scratches head.
<xubuntu96w> lol
<xubuntu96w> I make accts and sell them
<xubuntu96w> thanks knome
<knome> xubuntu96w, i'm pretty sure that's against the games terms, so i will have to advice not to do that.
<xubuntu96w> ok I wont, take care
<gnumbknuts> Knome: I think you maybe misunderstanding what I'm after ?  Yes, both options are available  in the methods you describe, but what i want is for the delete option to either, send to rubbish; or, to simply disable it.
<knome> the delete option in the menu or from the keyboard?
<gnumbknuts> Knome: the delete option on the menu and right-click menu; and there seems to be a issue with the delete key. The delete key is deleting without a warning prompt, which I thought that was only supposed to happen when shift+delete was executed ?
<knome> obviously not, that's why the send to trash option is there...
<Unit193> http://git.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/tree/thunar/thunar-tree-view.c#n1395
<gnumbknuts> Well... with Thunar crashing allot lately, that makes for files being deleted unintentionally. This is not good .
<gnumbknuts> Thankyou both Knome and Unit193 ; -)  I will spend some time going through that source file. I may even find the answer to the "DISK-Image-Mounter" question.
<gnumbknuts> Of course, I know *ugger all about programming, I can only manage to get a basic bash srcipt to work , lol
<gnumbknuts> Recant a previous statement. It would seem that using another computer, Thunar behaves as it should in regards to the delete key function; that is,  after selecting a file, using the delete key causes the file to be moved to rubbish; shift+delete causes the "permanent delete" warning prompt. I believe that this is the correct behavior ? The issue I am having maybe related to working in a chroot environment and not logging-out correctly.
<xubuntu53i> Hey anybody have a UEFI bios?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu53i, several million people have uefi.
<xubuntu53i> Great, well I can't seem to get the grub boot loader to work if I have windows as well
<varaindemian> hi guys, I just installed latest xubuntu 14.04.2 and I can not use proprietary video drivers. I have ATI radeon 8600m series
<varaindemian> Any help?
<varaindemian> When I select one of them from Additional Drivers window and hit the Apply Changes buttom it won't apply.. it just does stick with the x.org(open source tested)
<baizon> varaindemian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<varaindemian> baizon: thank you. I thought there is a much easier way. also I don't understand why it doesn t let me install them via additional drivers
<baizon> varaindemian: binary blob is sometimes a messy thing
<baizon> thats why im using the open source drivers
<varaindemian> on ubuntu 14.10 I have hardware acc by default... but this is not the case of 14.04.2
<varaindemian> baizon: is there any other way I can enable hardware acceleration without installing proprietary drivers?
<baizon> varaindemian: im using vdpau
<varaindemian> Does it enable hardware acc only for videos (I have it for videos) or for animations (this is what lacks in my case)?
<varaindemian> baizon: ^
<baizon> varaindemian: which animations?
<varaindemian> baizon: when I move windows on desktop I have glitches, Also when I scroll I have those too
<baizon> varaindemian: ok, so you need the new drivers
<baizon> varaindemian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<baizon> install the utopic drivers on your trusty system
<varaindemian> baizon: I used sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-utopic xserver-xorg-lts-utopic libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-utopic libegl1-mesa-drivers-lts-utopic
<varaindemian> baizon: aoutput: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed
<varaindemian> and 7 not upgraded
<varaindemian> baizon: I also had hardware acc on 14.04.0 I don t know what they did to 14.04.2
<baizon> varaindemian: did it work properly on "14.04.0"?
<varaindemian> baizon: yep
<baizon> varaindemian: then just revert the update
<baizon> varaindemian: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-lts-trusty libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty libegl1-mesa-drivers-lts-trusty
<varaindemian> baizon: I tried... same result
<Imad_Sawal>  Hi !
<Imad_Sawal> Is anybody online ?
<Imad_Sawal> I wanted help in installing this :
<Imad_Sawal> http://rfc2822.github.io/GfxTablet/
<Imad_Sawal> I am having errors while doing so
<skulltip> would it be better to install the 32-bit OS on a laptop with 3072Mb, or 64-bit  in terms of (school) productivity and memory usage?  libreoffice, email, firefox/chrome, etc..
<tgm4883> Is 15.04 going with systemd instead of upstart?
<bazhang> !info systemd vivid
<ubottu> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is required. Version 219-7ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 3296 kB, installed size 18204 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<bazhang> required
<tgm4883> bazhang: ok, just trying to figure out why my xubuntu 15.04 laptop has both installed
<tgm4883> Looks like xfce4-indicator-plugin depends on upstart-bin
<bazhang> could be part of the transition, I'm not sure there, osrry
<bazhang> and sorry
<tgm4883> yea I'm working on some Mythbuntu bugs and tracked it back to that package and some others, just seeing what xubuntu people are expecting
<bazhang> ok
<gnumbknuts> Re: Thunar and Disk-Image-Mounter. It would appear that Thunar calls on gnome-disk-image-mounter to perform this action, which is part of the gnome-disk-utility package. So now I will go through that package to see what the syntax is ...
#xubuntu 2016-04-11
<xubuntu_n00b> Hey all, what's up?
<xubuntu_n00b> I just successfully got xubuntu to dual-boot on my Mac!
<xubuntu06w> I have an issue with my xubuntu/xfce4 desktop
<xubuntu06w> I started my machine normally like everyday, got the login screen, enter username/pwd, then nothing happens at all
<xubuntu06w> login screen disappears, but no menu, no panel, nothing on the screen, I made some research to find the problem, saw similar issues, everything I tried so far does not work
<xubuntu06w> Friday everything was working fine, so I guess some update broke my lightdm session
<xubuntu06w> any clue?
<xubuntunoob> I need help for linux live usb creator
<xubuntunoob> I downloaded LTS release: 14.04 64 bit system torrent file
<xubuntunoob> i`m trying to create USB key but it`s not working
<knob> What are you using to create the USB?
<knob> I haven't had such a good experience with the Startup Disk creator programs... so I almost alway use now dd
<knob> So far, so good.  Only sometimes you mess up the the USB... and you have to dd it again
<MichaelTunnell> anyone know what Sean Davis' IRC handle is?
<dkessel> that's bluesabre
<MichaelTunnell> dkessel: cool thanks
<xubuntu44w> I need some help on an install of 14.04 help would be appreciated.
<MichaelTunnell> xubuntu44w: please just ask your question. "unwritten rule of IRC: if you have a question, ask it, don't announce you have one."
<xubuntu44w> When I click on install or try Xubuntu the screen goes a white color and a a blinking cursor appears like a command line
<xubuntu44w> Keyboard and mouse turns off
<xubuntu44w> it hangs there until i turn the machine off.
<xubuntu44w> I'm sorry never done this before. I'm not used to asking for help. but this problem doesnt come up on a google or yahoo search.
<MichaelTunnell> xubuntu44w: since you are so early in the stage of installing Xubuntu, I'd suggest you wait 10 days for the release of Xubuntu 16.04 and use that instead. It will probably not have the issue you are experiencing.
<MichaelTunnell> 14.04 was released 2 years ago so it might be an issue with your hardware and the old version of Xubuntu.
<MichaelTunnell> xubuntu44w: I wasn't trying to be rude, it's just an efficiency thing in IRC as 90% of IRC users are idlers so that we are in many channels but aren't active until needed. So when we see a message only letting us know that we might be needed in the future it wastes a bit of time.
<MichaelTunnell> I was just informing you of that aspect for the future. It's not a big deal but this is something that most channels will ask of you. So if you continue to use IRC I just wanted to let you know.
<MichaelTunnell> so anyway
<MichaelTunnell> do you want to try to fix this today or is waiting for Xubuntu 16.04 something you'd prefer?
<xubuntu44w> It was installed on this machine before however the psu went nuclear and i scavenged the hd xubuntu partition for a different machine.
<xubuntu44w> though i could just wait for 16.04
<xubuntu44w> thanks
<xubuntu26i> hi
<xubuntu76w> I'm running into trouble with x11vnc or vino and Xubuntu 16.04 beta 2
<xubuntu76w> when i connect from a remote machine, mouse motions are conveyed properly, but the display is not.
<Tigerdog> has anyone successfully used any vnc client/viewer with Xubuntu 16.04 beta2 or with 15.10?
<sonickrnd> Hi, anyone here tried to use Palm Pilot (exactly Handspring Visor) on xubuntu?
<sonickrnd> I gettin' "fatal exception" every time trying to hotsync it
<sonickrnd> On exception handheld device
<sonickrnd> Exception on  handheld device
<sonickrnd> Seems like noone tried. ))
<xubuntu26w> When is 16.04 Release date ?
<knome> april 21
<xubuntu26w> Will there be many big diferences from 15.10 texcept 16.04 is a LTS ?
<knome> not exactly
<bluesabre> the number is bigger... that's significant
<thor_> Hello! I just installed Xubuntu and like it except my left touchpad button doesn't work
<thor_> Any suggestions?
<MichaelTunnell> bluesabre: lol
#xubuntu 2016-04-12
<GeekDude> My mouse cursor has disappeared suddenly for no apparent reason
<GeekDude> Nothing I've done so far has brought it back. This includes dis/enabling the compositor, changing cursor theme, switching between VTs, adjusting display resolution, and closing/opening my laptop lid
<GeekDude> I'd also try locking/unlocking the box, but I uninstalled light-locker in some attempt to fix my low power state issues
<GeekDude> I was just browsing the net with Chrome when the cursor disappeared, no weird stuff going on
<GeekDude> It's still gone. No clue why
<jarnos> Why is a dialog moving by itself sometimes? https://www.dropbox.com/s/5j7x0ckutsdf6ot/dialog_wanders.ogv?dl=0
<GeekDude> I had some really weird system errors whenever I would boot. These usually covered xorg, plymouth, fprintd, and maybe sometimes others. I changed the kernel params in the grub config from "quiet splash" to just "verbose" and it seems to have made them all go away. I'm glad they're gone, but I have no idea why that had that effect. I don't suppose anyone here could explain?
<MichaelTunnell> that makes no sense at all, verbose should do the exact opposite and show more info.
<MichaelTunnell> sounds like it might be a bug somewhere
<xubuntu80w> Hello, exce
<xubuntu80w> hello, can someone help me? i trying to install xubuntu 14.04 but the installation process keep freezing everytime
<curtis__> Hello
<pjotter> hello
<xubuntu77w> If tried to get Windows 7 back from a badly crashed computer and failed. Now I was able to boot a CD to the computer with Bodhi. I'm doing an install right now and at the 'do you want to boot Windows 7 alongside Bodhi?' stage. Is there any way by dual booting I might get a healthy Windows 7 back? (Before, there were no restore points and the repair thing didn't work. Basically nothing worked.) Thanks.
<xubuntu77w> "I" tried to get Windoes 7 back...
<xubuntu77w> "Windows" 7
<bekks> xubuntu77w: No.
<bekks> Installing Ubuntu as dualboot will not magically fix your broken Windows installation.
<knome> and xubuntu is not bodhi.
<s455wang> I'm trying to bind "systemctl suspend" to a sleep button on my keyboard through the keyboard settings interface but it doesn't seem to recognize the key
<s455wang> If I bind it to some other shortcut, it works, so I can rule out the command being bad
<s455wang> and when I press the key in the window to set it as the shortcut key, it shows up as "XF86Sleep"
<s455wang> but then I actually try to use the shortcut and nothing happens
<s455wang> oh yeah, it's an FN key
<xubuntu77w> Thnank you, bekks. Appreciate it.
<s455wang> nevermind, I figured it out. I had the sleep button action set to "do nothing" in xfce power manager, which was just gobbling it up (xev didn't even show the keypress)
#xubuntu 2016-04-13
<xubuntu01w> what does lock screen mean and how do you unlock it
<K1rk> xubuntu01w, lol lock screen would take you to a graphical login screen so other people can't access your computer.
<K1rk> entering your password would unlock it
<K1rk> It is like what happens when you press Winkey+L on a windows pc
<Boss_Man> hello
<liquidsnake> hello
<Boss_Man> moving to Xubuntu in 16.04
<Boss_Man> from LXDE
<Boss_Man> apparently the Lubuntu team has decided in THEIR infinite wisdom that LXDE needs to turn QT
<Boss_Man> and sorry but QT sucks
<Boss_Man> they're introducing it in 16.04, and 15.10's already prepped for it
<Boss_Man> found an lxqt directory in /etc/xdg
<Boss_Man> they're hoping to phase LXDE out completely come 17.04
<Boss_Man> QT is so good..that's why a majority of apps are GTK and desktops are GTK right? lol
<Boss_Man> that's why the only desktops running QT are KDE, forks of KDE, and an obscure Razor-QT (that's now working on LXQT..because Razor-QT was so successful)
<Boss_Man> heh
<Boss_Man> I just love when a few individuals decide what's best.. that's how you get shit like systemd and unity
<Boss_Man> oh well enough of my soapbox
<Boss_Man> I haven't figured out if it's just the Lubuntu team or if it's LXDE as a whole doing this
<liquidsnake> yep i know what u mean
<Boss_Man> because if it's just the Lubuntu team doing it
<Boss_Man> I hope the Xubuntu team doesn't eat the same retard sandwiches
<liquidsnake> no doubt
<xangua> Boss_Man: lxqt is the new lxde
<Boss_Man> so all the distros will be doing lxqt?
<Boss_Man> so it's the lxde team eating the retard sandwiches
<Boss_Man> not just the lubuntu team
<Boss_Man> oh well
<Boss_Man> "Freedom of choice to run something else"
<Boss_Man> heh
<liquidsnake> lol
<Artemis3> Boss_Man, qt doesn't suck, unless you mean it eats more ram, but so does gtk3.
<Boss_Man> yeah the ram consumption isn't the issue so much
<Boss_Man> I just never cared for the looks of QT
<Artemis3> its alwo wayland ready
<Artemis3> also
<Boss_Man> yeah I know I've seen wayland
<Boss_Man> blah
<Boss_Man> I dunno just feels like this is the kind of attitude MS and Apple take
<Boss_Man> "We like it and you will too"
<Artemis3> there is a big difference
<Boss_Man> like lennary and his systemd
<Artemis3> nothing stops you from forking it
<Boss_Man> yeah I know
<Artemis3> thats how we have mate today
<Boss_Man> yeah and if you don't have the coding ability
<Boss_Man> you're fucked
<Boss_Man> like me
<Artemis3> if you have the money you can always hire others
<Boss_Man> "Well if you don't like it you can run something else or you can fork it or hire others"
<Boss_Man> heh
<Artemis3> correct
<Boss_Man> freedom of choice to like what we like or fuck yourself :) gotcha
<Artemis3> you have choices
<Boss_Man> oh yeah
<Artemis3> with apple et all, you have none
<Boss_Man> they might not be realistic options
<Boss_Man> but you got em right lol
<Artemis3> also there are lots of minimalist desktops
<Boss_Man> no I'll just run xfce or openbox and hope that the openbox team or the xfce team doesn't do the same bullshit
<Artemis3> openbox and tint2, just like good ol !#
<Boss_Man> yeah I got spoiled with openbox
<Boss_Man> and #!
<Boss_Man> but then the dev got butthurt
<Boss_Man> at systemd
<Artemis3> there is some fork of it ... bunsenlabs?
<Boss_Man> I just worry because I had a track record of once I like something
<Artemis3> something like that
<Boss_Man> somebody/something fucks it up
<Boss_Man> yeah no thanks
<Boss_Man> I've had experience with one off forks
<Artemis3> thats how it is
<Boss_Man> yep
<Artemis3> ubuntu forked debian
<Artemis3> its long tradition in open source
<Boss_Man> yeah fragment the fuck out of the community and have holy wars
<Boss_Man> this is why I run linux but I generally stay the fuck out of the community :)
<Artemis3> its simply someone wants to do something different
<Boss_Man> I already got a few communities I am part of that have their holy wars and bullshit
<Boss_Man> I don't have a problem with doing something different
<Boss_Man> but forcing it
<Boss_Man> and giving people the "well you can fork it"
<Boss_Man> when there's people like me
<Boss_Man> that can't do such things
<Artemis3> yes you can
<Artemis3> (tm)
<Boss_Man> I don't have the coding ability sorry
<Boss_Man> I'm one of them non coder slobs
<Boss_Man> that is a refugee from winblows
<Boss_Man> so no coding ability means I'm pretty much at the mercy of the lennary poetterings of the world
<Boss_Man> or the LXQT Team
<Artemis3> xfce is good enuf
<Boss_Man> or whoever else
<Boss_Man> like I said
<Boss_Man> I'll look at openbox or xfce
<Boss_Man> and hope their team doesn't do the same bullshit
<Artemis3> im checking lxqt from time to time and ill test it later
<Boss_Man> that's all I can do
<Artemis3> for a pure qt desktop i find it interesting
<Boss_Man> trust me if I could fork something I would
<Boss_Man> well I was really polite to the guy I was talking to
<Boss_Man> involved with the project
<Boss_Man> all I said was hey look leave it as an option
<Artemis3> they probably have a channel on freenode
<Boss_Man> and it's going to be official in 16.10 and hopefully by 17.04 LXDE will be replaced by it
<Artemis3> oh lubuntu
<Artemis3> nvm
<Boss_Man> when what I really should have said is "if QT is so fucking good how come GTK dominates apps and desktops"
<Boss_Man> I know the score
<Boss_Man> the Razor-QT team needs to find a project that maybe people will give a shit about
<Boss_Man> since nobody cared about Razor-QT
<Artemis3> lxde dev did.
<Boss_Man> yeah and that's fine
<Boss_Man> like I said I'll look at openbox or XFCE
<Boss_Man> and hope they don't do the same shit
<Unhammer> hey, on 16.10, on resuming from suspend suddenly most of the characters on my screen turned invisible (or, same as background colour), so I logged out, at which point I got the message that Desktop had crashed. On reboot, I have no desktop (just some blue default background without icons, doesn't catch right-click), only the panel. How do I start debugging this?
<knome> there is no 16.10
<Unhammer> argh sorry 16.04
<Unhammer> xfdesktop4 4.12.3-2ubuntu1
<knome> which graphics card are you using?
<Unhammer> it's a thinkpad X200, so some intel I guess …
<Unhammer> intel, Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<Unhammer> driver=i915
<Unhammer> oh hah if I type xfdesktop in a terminal, it shows again
<Unhammer> so why doesn't it start automatically …
<knome> if you run xfdesktop, then log out and in, does it work then?
<Unhammer> oh, after a relogin, now it does!
<Unhammer> (after running xfdesktop once manually)
<knome> then sounds just like your session was saved without it running
<Unhammer> so I probably won't be able to debug this :-/ Something went wrong, but hm
<Unhammer> ooh that would explain why it started a term as well the second time
<Unhammer> (i typically dont' save sessions)
<Unhammer> but why would it save that it's *not* running?
<Unhammer> shouldn't xfdesktop be exempt from session-saving anyway?
<knome> no
<knome> for example you might want to run another desktop manager
<Unhammer> it crashed though, and I couldn't read the text since it was all white – which is probably how I hit the "save session" on trying to log out
<knome> mhm
<Unhammer> I feel like there ought to be some friendlier way to avoid that
<Unhammer> e.g. noticing that you're running *no* DM?
<knome> well
<knome> suggestion (and especially patches) welcome
<Unhammer> :)
<knome> what if it was something you wanted to do?
<Unhammer> of course; but given the possibility of situations like this, it'd be nice if xubuntu could both allow for the power user case, and not lead to borked systems for the non-power users
<knome> i don't think how that is possible though
<knome> because the latter implies we should always take care of making sure we launch some stuff if possible
<knome> and power users wouldn't like that
<knome> anyway, this shouldn'y happen very often
<Unhammer> I find things that shouldn't happen very often, do happen very often on my less technical friends' installations :( but I guess I'll try coming up with something on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session
<flocculant> if you're going to do something then https://bugzilla.xfce.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Xfdesktop would be better - if nothing else you'll get more people saying why not or can't :)
<Unhammer> aha, thanks
<DexterF> heya.
<DexterF> sort of side-topic, but how can one tell, to *which* serial port a device has been connected to?
<DexterF> device in question is a barcode scanner
<xubuntu496> theinstalationfailed
<xubuntu496> canyouhelpme
<xubuntu496> iamatthelastpartofinstallation
<n-iCe> do people actually use lts more than 9 months supported releases?
<Nairwolf> do you mean non-lts version ? like 15.10 ?
<n-iCe> yes
<n-iCe> I'm thinking in move to xubuntu from lubuntu
<Nairwolf> I'm personaly use Xubuntu 14.04 because I wanted stability.
<Nairwolf> But now, I'm thinking to upgrade for each new xubuntu release
<Nairwolf> 16.04 then 16.10, etc
<Unit193> I use the normal release or development.
<n-iCe> Nairwolf: I see, and why xubuntu beside ubuntu or lubuntu
<n-iCe> I have a laptop, I want the best for it.
<n-iCe> and I don't know if it is a laptop problem or distro issue, but laptop fan is always on.
<n-iCe> even with no stress
<Nairwolf> my personal computer is fast and powerful. Ubuntu would work with my laptop, but I don't want something heavy.
<Nairwolf> And I don't really like the ubuntu style
<Nairwolf> I prefer xubuntu
<Nairwolf> I've used lubuntu before with a really old computer.
<n-iCe> I see, why not lubuntu which is lighter
<Nairwolf> because I want the best compromise between light and features
<n-iCe> I see
<n-iCe> so xubuntu then
<Nairwolf> what is laptop fan ?
<n-iCe> what do you think about my issue, you thinkg changing distro may help?
<n-iCe> uhm
<Nairwolf> just try in live session, and see what you prefer
<n-iCe> the laptop fan
<Nairwolf> oh, I didn't know what "fan" means. I got it. It's weird if your fan is always on with lubuntu
<Nairwolf> Try xubuntu on live, and you'll see
<n-iCe> where are you from
<Nairwolf> maybe you can configure your fan more precisly, but I don't know how to do that
<Nairwolf> France
<n-iCe> oh I see
<n-iCe> I was in Paris
<n-iCe> few days ago
<n-iCe> just came back to my country
<Nairwolf> oh ;)
<Nairwolf> Where are you now ?
<n-iCe> I'm from México
<Nairwolf> nice !
<n-iCe> Went to Madrid, Barcelona, Firenze, Veence, Paris, Amsterdam and London
<Nairwolf> Europe trop !
<Nairwolf> trip
<n-iCe> Europe trip, yeah
<Nairwolf> sounds nice ;)
<n-iCe> yeah yeah, well I'm downloading Xubuntu
<Nairwolf> You should have visit south of france. Much better.
<Nairwolf> for your laptop, you know how to boot on a live session ?
<n-iCe> 5 minutes and I will make my usb bootable
<Nairwolf> next week, 16.04 will be release
<Nairwolf> released
<n-iCe> Nairwolf: I went to lyon and dijon
<n-iCe> I slept a night in dijon
<n-iCe> Nairwolf: Yeah I know.
<Nairwolf> ok, great ;)
<Nairwolf> if you want to change on Xubuntu, you should wait one week more, I think
<n-iCe> can change later too
<n-iCe> or just upgrade
<n-iCe> I don't do backups
<n-iCe> All is in the cloud
<n-iCe> How old are you?
<Nairwolf> 25 years old. We should talk on #xubuntu-offtopic
<Nairwolf> I'm not so much fan of cloud
<n-iCe> 1m and download is done
<Nairwolf> I want to keep my data with me, and close to me ;)
<n-iCe> ok Nairwolf
<n-iCe> download is done
<n-iCe> creatin bootable usb flash drive
<glumpy> Hello
<n-iCe> hello
<Nairwolf> I hope your experience will be great ;)
<n-iCe> hope so
<n-iCe> coming back
<n-iCe> rebooting into xubuntu
<glumpy> Is there a better way to deal with screensaver/turning off the screen while idle/listning to music (not watching videos) besides caffeine which needs to be enabled/disabled all the time?
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> I'm in xubuntu
<Nairwolf> oh, nice !
<Nairwolf> what do you think ?
<Nairwolf> Is it Xubuntu 15.10 or 14.04 ?
<n-iCe> can't install
<n-iCe> error
<n-iCe> let's try again
<n-iCe> same error
<n-iCe> dammit
<Nairwolf> what do you use to create your usb live ?
<n-iCe> Im back
<n-iCe> did not work
<n-iCe> downloading iso again, something went wrong
<Nairwolf> have you checked the md5 ?
<n-iCe> dammit
<n-iCe> Ok, done, is working now.
<rfcreek> hi
<xubuntu60w> Hey, so I created a .themes folder in my home directory. How do I access the themes I have moved there via the 'appearance' window in settings?
<xubuntu60w> Only the default themes are accessible
<xubuntu60w> Must I move the themes to usr/share/themes instead?
<xubuntu60w> My terminal knowledge is extremely basic.
<knome> if you will only use the themes on that user, they are ok in ~/.themes
<xubuntu60w> Ok, and yes I'm the only user on my machine.
<xubuntu60w> So how do I access the themes in that folder so I may change from the default themes?
<xubuntu60w> Actually, it looks like one of the two themes I downloaded are now accessible from the settings menu
<xubuntu60w> The other doesn't seem to show up though
<knome> what subfolders does the theme have?
<xubuntu60w> darklude/xfwm4/
<xubuntu60w> Then a bunch of .xpm files
<xubuntu60w> and a plain text doc
<knome> xubuntu60w, that's a window manager theme, so you need to change that under settings manager -> window manager
<xubuntu60w> Got it
<xubuntu60w> My mistake
<xubuntu60w> thanks
<rfcreek> I'm trying to get xubuntu running on a baytrail-based netbook and my touchpad doesn't work properly. Is it possible to force xubuntu to use a different module or is there another way to troubleshoot the problem?
<rfcreek> I think the touch pad is recognized as hid generic but it seems the multi touch is sending additional data that this driver might interpret incorrectly
<rfcreek> so with every input action on the touchpad it also recognizes a change in the y axis which moves the mouse cursor slightly upwards. If I move left/right it also moves equally upwards
<rfcreek> sadly I'm not very versed when it comes to modules
#xubuntu 2016-04-14
<xubuntu805> hi all
<LinuxNinjah> Hello, I'm new to xubuntu and I was wondering... is it safe to install nvidia's .run driver in xubuntu? It broke my debian system when I did it but I really want to test out the vulkan api
<LinuxNinjah> im on 14.04
<genii> Probably better to use the xorg-xedgers PPA before doing that
<LinuxNinjah> hmm I don't know alot about that do I sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-xedgers
<LinuxNinjah> and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<genii> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<genii> I put an extra x in there, apologies
<LinuxNinjah> and whats the package im looking for in there
<genii> nvidia-current, same as usual
<LinuxNinjah> okay, I'm currently using compton to vsync in xfce that wont cause any issues right
<LinuxNinjah> just to make sure
<LinuxNinjah> sorry for so many questions lol but so im running i think nvidia 352 driver... I added the ppa and did apt-get update ... so if I install nvidia-current thats it?
<genii> Should be, yes
<LinuxNinjah> I dont see an nvidia package there
<LinuxNinjah> i see amd and intel etc but not nvidia
<genii> Looks like they separated out the proprietary drivers now from that PPA
<LinuxNinjah> so is there any safe way to install nvidia vulkan driver or should I wait? I need to keep this system alive
<genii> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa is where the proprietary ones are at now
<RoadRunner> do I need to do some special configuring of pulseaudio to make projectM work with Audacious?
<RoadRunner> and if so how to do it...
<ninjah> hey after upgrading xubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 during boot all I get is /dev/sda2: recovering journal and /dev/sda2:clean blahblah and a blinking cursor forever
<ninjah> have important docs need to get back in to the system
<ninjah> i was able to login using the command line what should i do
<ninjah> I think its a graphics driver issue how do I configure nvidia driver from the command line? (enable it) after apt-get install nvidia-current
<ninjah> lol ok i fixed it just removed the nvidia driver I had installed and then installed 364
#xubuntu 2016-04-15
<sergio-br2> hey ochosi
<xubuntu33w> I'm having an issue with connecting an HDMI cable to a monitor.
<xubuntu33w> It seems that the HDMI is not being recognized by the system. A driver for the cable does not show up under "additional drivers" when plugged in.
<xubuntu33w> I have the "Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller," vendor: intel corp, physical ID: 2, bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<xubuntu33w> version: 09, width: 64 bits, clock 33MHz, capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<xubuntu33w> config: driver=i915 latency=0
<xubuntu33w> Not sure if the above info is of any help. Should there be a driver available that I can install to resolve the issue?
<xubuntu464> noob here installing xunbtu..anyting i need to know?
<xangua> About what?
<xubuntu56w> Hi everyone. Is this the right place to ask for help with a problem i am facing with my xubuntu system?
<krytarik> xubuntu56w: Yes.
<xubuntu56w> Great. I am facing an odd problem. When I click on an app to load or let's say a link to open in a new tab my mouse freezes for a sec or two or sometimes untill the app loads. Any thoughts? I don't know how to debug this.
<krytarik> xubuntu56w: You realize that apart from the symptoms, you didn't tell us anything about the history - like what version of Xubuntu, and was it always like that?
<vahe1> hi all :)
<vahe1> does not display the sign wifi on the panel,what to do?
<vahe1> https://imgur.com/ymQnMBcl.png
<vahe1> the system tray xfce wifi
<Slumlord_> if you have a mom or dad you love give them a hug! stuff changes quickly and they'll be gone before you know it
<arpad02> hello
<arpad02> can anyone help how can I make a bootable USB flash drive?
<arpad02> thanks
<akxwi-dave> arpad02, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<xubuntu81i> hello world
<glumpy> Hello
<glumpy> Is there a better way to deal with screensaver/turning off the screen while idle/listning to music (not watching videos) besides caffeine which needs to be enabled/disabled all the time?
<tmsbrg> my shoddy way is to disable screensaver altogether and remember to lock and turn off screen myself
<glumpy> tmsbrg, But then if you leave the computer for few minutes and then forget about it, and it turns to few hours, the screen is always on
<tmsbrg> glumpy, yep. Maybe there's a way to specify that it shouldn't sleep when certain programs are on, but I don't know it
<tmsbrg> and even then it could lead to the same problem
<glumpy`> Is there a way to specify that as long as audio is being played (this fits movies/youtube/music/..) the computer will not sleep? Because sometimes it even sleeps while playing movies in vlc..
<Nairwolf> join #xubuntu-offtopic
#xubuntu 2016-04-16
<crucerio> Hi, in alacarte I cannot find the "favorites", but I would like to add some *.desktop files to this menu.
<xubuntu97w> hi
<liquidsnake> hi
<xubuntu97w> I installed xubuntu 15.10 on my new dell i76500u
<xubuntu97w> i have a little little font size on my applications
<xubuntu97w> like rstudio, firefox etc
<xubuntu97w> disappointig
<titmouse_flock> maybe this? https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9NciaMUnn-pN183ak9hQTVORE0/view?usp=sharing
<titmouse_flock> oh, look this https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9NciaMUnn-pUmxTWFYtb3VPdlk/view?usp=sharing
<titmouse_flock> you need increase font size or increase dpi
<xubuntu29w> hi, I am william,and I want to konow if you could teel me how can I instal lxqt on xubuntu right. No crash.
<xubuntu29w> And I am having problems whit repositories (sorry english is not my language) I want to add some indicators and then when I can always I got a system problem... nor crash but annoying things...
<Artemis3> xubuntu29w, why not try the lubuntu 16.04 iso?
<xubuntu29w> My vlc is not working well... But I want lxqt right in the machine. Can anyone help me?
<Artemis3> vlc not working?
<Artemis3> best you can do is wait a few days, and get the lubuntu 16.04 iso.
<xubuntu29w> I worked one month at xenial 16.02 on the second day I got 120 bugs in my library then I talk a lot whit the english guys my karma goes to 633... Kkkkkk they do not let you change nothing that chage kernel... And I as user of xenial know It in development is super heavy. Really!
<titmouse_flock> Xububtu 1404 work well. 2 year without crash. I recomend!
<xubuntu29w> Yes. I agree, Just want to live the adventure of lxqt... I am not a programer (?) but I whis I would... got books... got little videos from youtube... live in a small town...
<xubuntu29w> can I upgradeto 16.04 xubuntu from the 14.04? how?
<titmouse_flock> after relize - ofcource
<xubuntu29w> Yes I wil wait.Thank you very much! More news?
<xubuntu29w> five days...
<titmouse_flock> 21 april can reliaze  16.04. Coming sun :3
<titmouse_flock> It says that the changes will be at least a 14.04
<xubuntu29w> Alright so far so god then...
<xubuntu29w> good
<xubuntu29w> I'm leaving. Thanks!
<xubuntu29w> In a few min will be doing stuff on xubuntu. I am installing it, cause lubuntu 14.04 crash and I lke more xubuntu.
<xubuntu29w> Hope thesystem help me that time... Kkkkkk
<xubuntu03w> how can i resolve the problem of font size
<xubuntu03w> very small in all my appliactions
<krytarik> xubuntu03w: That was responded to sufficiently already before you dropped out earlier: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/04/16/%23xubuntu.html#t15:31
<xubuntu03w> thanks
<ShalokShalom> hi there :)
<ShalokShalom> is it true, that snappy is something like the Google Play Store?
<ShalokShalom> no mirrors anymore?
<ShalokShalom> and no forks?
<Nairwolf> ShalokShalom: Not really
<bizancio> Hi... I'm struggling when trying to upgrade xubuntu 14.10 -> 15.04
<bizancio> When I click "upgrade" in the last screen, nothing happens and the screen freezes: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<bizancio> (they are not exactly the same screens b/c I'm using buntu but I'm using update-manager -d)
<bizancio> *Xubuntu
<bizancio> I get blocked on "Release Notes" screen
<bizancio> Maybe I have to wait? But seems frozen
<bizancio> Oh.. now it's working... I just had to wat about 1 or 2 minutes
<bizancio> Not very user frienly :P
<ShalokShalom> Nairwolf: not really?
#xubuntu 2016-04-17
<je1> Hi, just moved to xubuntu 15.10 from manjaro, everything working fine apart from processor fan revving for short intervals, google not really helping, any help appreciated, thanks.
<MichaelTunnell> are the application categories in MenuLibre, when choosing a category to add, using the freedesktop.org category standards?
<xubuntu57w> I am running xubuntu 15.10 on a dell inspiron 1545 laptop and I have no audio. Can anyone help me?
<Artemis3> xubuntu57w, can you open a console and use alsamixer?
<Artemis3> terminal
<xubuntu57w> I looked for that but couldn't find it
<xubuntu57w> How do I do that in terminal?
<DrCool> open a terminal and type  alsamixer
<xubuntu57w> okay it opened in terminal, what next?
<xubuntu57w> I see in ubuntu software center I can install GNOME ALSA Mixer. Should I install that?
<DrCool> so when you typed alsamixer nothing cam eup?
<DrCool> came up
<xubuntu57w> Yes - S/PDIF >S/PDIF 1 S/PDIF 2
<xubuntu57w> and some info
<xubuntu57w> I am using old analog speakers, but it says HDMI.
<DrCool> look for either Master or PCM to be all the way down or does either say MM?
<DrCool> usually something is turned down or on MM (mute)
<DrCool> I think if any say  MM you might unmute them by pressing "M" just to see if that helps.
<DrCool> and turn them up all the way by using the arrow keys.
<xubuntu57w> All 3 say "00"
<DrCool> and all are 100% to start?
<DrCool> and also make sure to scroll to the right, there are some that will be off screen, probably.
<xubuntu57w> If I type M, then the switch from 00 to MM, typing M again sets them back to 00
<xubuntu57w> I tried scrolling to the right, but it only changes the 3 settings
<flocculant> 00 is zero volume - what happens if you use the up arrow key?
<xubuntu57w> nothing changes when i hit the up or down arrows
<DrCool> 00 is "on" , MM is muted.
<DrCool> so switch to 00 then use the up arrow key.
<DrCool> the bar should go from green, to white to red at the top.
<xubuntu57w> That doesn't work. I installed GNOME ALSA Mixer and several headphone settings were set to mute and turned way down, but I unmuted them and slid the slider all the way up and that didn't work either.
<DrCool> have you tried more than one headphone jack?
<xubuntu57w> I only have one. By selecting f6 and trying the different sound cards (?) I found the one with the sliders. All were turned way up
<DrCool> maybe this...I don't know much more.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<xubuntu57w> thanks for trying tho
<xubuntu32w> hello
<xubuntu32w> I have a question.  I'm pretty new to linux, I'm wanting to make sure xubuntu will work on my older desktop
<xubuntu32w> I am running it now on live usb
<xubuntu32w> and I can't get it to connect to internet
<xubuntu32w> it seems the only network adapter it can find is my ether net card, but I'd like to use wifi
<xubuntu32w> I have a net gear wnda3100v2 wifi adapter
<xubuntu32w> so I can use the terminal,  but I don't know all the commands
<xubuntu32w> thanks for any help
<Unit193> You've got a Broadcom BCM4323, then.
<Unit193> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xubuntu32w> Ok I'll look thx
<Unit193> Not too hard, but does require you to do a little setup.
#xubuntu 2017-04-10
<lrojas> hi all
<lrojas> in preparation to the switch of ubuntu from unity + mir to gnome
<lrojas> i would like to switch now to xubuntu
<lrojas> what is the best way to transform ubuntu 16.10 to xubuntu 16.10 ?
<pmjdebruijn> uhm
<pmjdebruijn> mir was never used outside of mobile
<pmjdebruijn> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop (probably)
<pmjdebruijn> never tried it myself though
<lrojas> ok, my mistake, i thought mir was going to be the base for unity 8
<pmjdebruijn> it was
<pmjdebruijn> but current unity is just on plain xorg
<lrojas> but my question is still valid i think... how do i turn ubuntu into xubuntu?
<pmjdebruijn> see the apt line
<pmjdebruijn> I would probably just reinstall though
<lrojas> what is the apt line?
<pmjdebruijn> 14:40 < pmjdebruijn> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop (probably)
<pmjdebruijn> not sure if that switches everything over
<lrojas> reinstalling is a difficult proposition as i have a ton of setup and configuration files that would be a pita to move, plus this is the work computer
<pmjdebruijn> heh... whatever you want
<stevehope> upgrade in place
<pmjdebruijn> he's going from same version to same version
<pmjdebruijn> so that likely won't be any different from aptting xubuntu-desktop
<lrojas> i saw this link that sort of explains it for 16.04
<lrojas> https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj0y7u79JnTAhVG3IMKHaYrCsIQFggoMAM&url=https%3A%2F%2Fsites.google.com%2Fsite%2Feasylinuxtipsproject%2Falternative&usg=AFQjCNGQcoThDCm-8P5knQwM80VTWgoNwg&bvm=bv.152174688,d.amc
<lrojas> sorry
<lrojas> this link
<lrojas> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/alternative
<pmjdebruijn> that's more or less what I said
<pmjdebruijn> with a cleanup added
<lrojas> yes
<lrojas> but they add things like leafpad and synaptic
<stevehope> not quite,, he's upgrading to xubuntu-desktop-amd64 from Ubuntu Desktop amd64
<lrojas> gksu
<lrojas> stevehope: yes
<pmjdebruijn> stevehope: same thing, aside from a few pacakges
<pmjdebruijn> or am I missing something
<stevehope> although they share the same kernal, xubuntu includes xcfe as the GUI
<pmjdebruijn> obviously
<pmjdebruijn> that's what I meant with "a few packages"
<lrojas> pmjdebruijn: no, well... i just want to make sure that i dont put things i dont need nor forget things i do need.. so i am looking to make the in-place change as close to having installed from the start as possible
<pmjdebruijn> and more or shared then just the kernel
<pmjdebruijn> is*
<stevehope> i'm aware, I was answering his question on how-to
<stevehope> insert live image, intalation type upgade (first option in list)
<lrojas> ohh... that could work nicely
<stevehope> Ubuntu + Xfce = Xunbuntu
<stevehope> excuse the typos, need more coffee
<NEETWizard> I'm having trouble changing the aspect ratio on my Wacom drawing tablet. the instructions online for either changing the area or a Coordinate Transformation Matrix don't have any effect.
<NEETWizard> I managed to map it to just 1 of my 2 monitors, but that's all.
<knome> what would those instructions be?
<knome> i use xsetwacom myself to restrict to the other monitor, but you could restrict it to any area you want with that command
<knome> (at least theoretically, i've never wanted anything more granular than a monitor
<NEETWizard> I tried various Yscale settings for xinput set-prop "Wacom Intuos 6x8 Pen cursor" --type=float "Coordinate Transformation Matrix" 0.5 0 0 0 0.5 0 0 0 1
<NEETWizard> as well as xsetwacom --set 12 Area 0 0 20320 12700
<NEETWizard> xsetwacom --get "Wacom Intuos 6x8 Pen stylus" Area giving results of 20320 16240
<NEETWizard> trying to finish WoW dailies
<knome> NEETWizard, i do something like ->  xsetwacom set "Device name" "Area" "1 2 3 4"  <- note the quoting style; valeus are bogus
<NEETWizard> alright, I'll try playing with quotes. although I did see my Area and Matrix values change.
<knome> oh, also, looks like i'm setting the area separately for stylus, eraser and cursor
<knome> (as you also seem to do)
<knome> there was some reason why it wasn't working the way i wanted with just the device name...
<knome> ...but that's a long time ago
<NEETWizard> yeah
<NEETWizard> ... my mistake. both my commands don't seem to be changing the settings. I thought they were.
<NEETWizard> oh wait no, it is changing it. I was looking at "pen stylus" while changing "pen cursor". but still...
<NEETWizard> changing both the area and matrix for "pen cursor" isn't having any effect on the behavior of the tablet. :(
<NEETWizard> oh... did I get it to work? I think I just needed to set it for all 3. or maybe one of them was more important than the others.
<NEETWizard> yup. looks like the stylus controls all of them, regardless of the cursor and eraser.
<xubuntu50w> I have xubuntu 16.04 and a new hp 7640 envy printer but it does not recognize the 4x6 photo tray, help
<diogenes_> did u look for drivers?
<xangua> There's this metapackage called printers-all I believe
<diogenes_> and hplip
<xangua> The metapackage installs it as well
<xangua> But I think he left
#xubuntu 2017-04-11
<Jef91> What is the command to start Xubuntu default window manager? I installed compiz by default, but don't like it. Want to switch back to what I had
<Jef91> Using xubuntu 16.04
<frodox> Hi guys. I really surprised that there is no ssh-server running after installation. How about enabling it by default..?
<Unit193> I'd say a decent number of desktop users don't need that, the ones that do know they can install it, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Policies#No_Open_Ports
<frodox> and no firewall enabled..:D
<Delvien> Anyone know how to fix the issue of network managers popup menu being really small and having to scroll through it just to get all the options?
<Delvien> http://imgur.com/a/wtjci
<xubuntu53w> my xubuntu os does not recognize the 4x6 photo tray from hp 7640 all in one envy
<pmjdebruijn> define does not recognize?
<pmjdebruijn> what does that mean?
<pmjdebruijn> you can't select the tray?
<pmjdebruijn> you can select it, but the printer still takes paper from another tray?
<pmjdebruijn> is your printer properly added as a hp 7640?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu53w: ?
<xubuntu53w> it will not let you select it from the printer screen. correctly added from a licensed installer
<xubuntu53w> version 16.04
<pmjdebruijn> "licensed installer"?
<pmjdebruijn> what does that mean?
<xubuntu53w> he knows what he's doing
<pmjdebruijn> ?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu53w: i'm trying to understand your exact situation
<pmjdebruijn> having that explicitly stated here, will increase your changes of anybody being to help you
<pmjdebruijn> so what exactly do you mean by a licensed installer?
<xubuntu53w> can only print from the 8.5x11 and not from the 4x6 tray, the option on the printer screen does not let you select it, though it is an option from that model. What I have read it is a software issue
<pmjdebruijn> possibly
<pmjdebruijn> but where did your driver come from?
<pmjdebruijn> ubuntu itself, or did you install something third party?
<xubuntu53w> it was already in the OS of xubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> then what were you talking about with "licensed installer"?
<xubuntu53w> he works with xubunta os and intalls them as part of his business
<pmjdebruijn> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/other/envy_7640_series.html
<pmjdebruijn> it claims full support
<xubuntu53w> thanks, i'll look at this
<xubuntu53w> so is that hp support or linux?
<pmjdebruijn> what do you mean?
<pmjdebruijn> ubuntu ships whatever hp supplies
<pmjdebruijn> so ultimately it's always hp
<pmjdebruijn> but as with all open source, in the end, there is only voluntary support
<pmjdebruijn> otherwise you'd have to dig through the code yourself
<xubuntu53w> If I call hp, they can help? or is this a linus issue? I've call hp before, they said they do not support linux
<pmjdebruijn> I doubt the hp helpdesk will be able to help you
<pmjdebruijn> I newer version of ubuntu (16.10 or soon 17.04) may include slightly newer hp drivers, so you could test that from a live cd
<pmjdebruijn> (before actually upgrading)
<xubuntu53w> thank you, can I upgrade myself from an online source?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu53w: try the live-cd first
<stevehope> Be a good idea to read up on the mechanics of migrating to linux from OEM windows, in regards to secureboot and UEFI, it will likely involve some changes to bios outside of the installer
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<stevehope> with Acers you need to manually add shimx64.efi to trusted... etc
<pmjdebruijn> I don't follow the context
<vivus> will updates stop happening from 17 April ?
<xangua> Updates of?
<vivus> xangua: regular system updates
<xangua> Why would they?
<xangua> Unless you're using an old release, are you? What release are you on?
<vivus> 14.04
<xangua> Regarding of xfce related updates, yes; but you'll still receive security updates (kernel or any important stuff that's discovered)
<vivus> so what comes from ubuntu, I will get? just xfce stuff will no longer be updated ?
<xangua> It's not like xfce gets updated often, but why not 16.04?
<xangua> 18.04 is a year away too, anyways you'll have to upgrade at some point
<vivus> xangua: I don't want to bork my machine while upgrading
<Artemis3> vivus, it is i in 12.04 who will stop getting updates, you are fine xD
<vivus> I wish rolling updates was a thing, so that you are forever stable and not outdated
<Artemis3> im actually planing a distro hop
<Artemis3> since im forced to reinstall anyway (the reason i kept 12.04 so long, is that the upgrade failed.
<vivus> Artemis3: how long were you with 12.04 ?
<vivus> are you going to 18.04 ?
<Artemis3> probably not
<Artemis3> im still on 12.04
<Artemis3> it still works and it still getting updates
<Artemis3> but when they stop its time to leave xD
<Artemis3> vivus, i was evaluating another distro, which incidentally is a rolling distro xD
<vivus> Artemis3: which one?
<Artemis3> manjaro
<vivus> is that an ubuntu downstream?
<Artemis3> no, its arch downstream
<Artemis3> so indeed has its learning curve, specially regarding package management
<vivus> is xfce supported?
<Artemis3> yes its their main desktop xD
<vivus> does arch use systemd?
<Artemis3> indeed, which is why i went the trouble to get the openrc iso
<vivus> openrc ?
<Artemis3> init alternative
<Artemis3> the one used in gentoo
<vivus> so manjaro with openrc is a rolling-release ?
<Artemis3> yes
<Artemis3> its also rolling with systemd lol
<Artemis3> i just don't like systemd much (another reason im leaving ubuntu)
<vivus> that is my problem too. I don't like/trust systemd
<Artemis3> but for final users, i think manjaro openrc is still beta, some packages still miss their openrc scripts
<Artemis3> so YMMV, you should test it a bit to see
<vivus> I will join the manjaro channel for more info
<Artemis3> The last version you can use ubuntu without systemd as init, is 16.04
<vivus> wasn't 16.04 rolled with systemd?
<Artemis3> yes, but you can still install a package to use upstart
<Artemis3> that package was removed from 16.10
<vivus> sounds like a hack
<Artemis3> it means they won't bother updating packages for other inits
<Artemis3> well that was Debian's choice
<vivus> was highly political
<Artemis3> and the Devuan project is still in beta
<vivus> devuan with xfce would be awesome
<Artemis3> yes that is actually working right now
<Artemis3> but its debian jessie package versions, there is some work in +1 which is called ascii
<Artemis3> and no PPAs
<vivus> bad idea: start xfce-devuan distro :P
<Artemis3> i believe they will also default to xfce anyway
<Artemis3> gnome is one of the hardest monsters to release from systemd
<Artemis3> needs so many components replacing/patching, its last in their list of priorities
<vivus> I believe they only use logind
<Artemis3> there is a list of patched packages in the devuan web page
<Artemis3> so you can get an idea what needs to be done to be free of systemd
<Artemis3> and this is all volunteer work
<Artemis3> gentoo is doing most of the heavylifting imo
<xubuntu70w> Hi. I just installed Xubuntu, but my computer does not recognize the boot
<xubuntu70w> Goes directly to w10
#xubuntu 2017-04-12
<grl> Hello, I have an application that is sending broadcast requests by an UDP socket, but i think xubuntu is blocking it. How can i check if xubuntu is allowing broadcast?
<dorianjames> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<dorianjames> i have a real annoying issue with my install of xubuntu. Would you be able to help me? The wifi is blocked by hardware
<dorianjames> i've tried a lot of things from forums with no luck
<diogenes_> dorianjames, what about checking bios?
<diogenes_> there are cases when it's blocked in bios
<dorianjames> i don't see any options in the BIOS for WIFI
<diogenes_> what is the laptop model?
<dorianjames> lenovo t430s
<dorianjames> i'v seen something about a ribbon cable inside but i really don't want to open it up.
<diogenes_> dorianjames, keep in mind, when it's about lenovo, you better ask for refund or throw it in the trash
<diogenes_> lenovo is the most crappy thing of all crappies thing ever
<diogenes_> 90% of all people who come here for help are lenovo users
<bazhang> hardware critique is better in #xubuntu-offtopic please
<dorianjames> well i ended up opening it up and pushing the ribbon cable in more and that worked. thanks for your time
<xubuntu49i-dave> test from 17.04 install slideshow..  akxwi-dave
<akxwi-dave> good working as intended
<aot> any idea why this doens't work in cron, but works from the cmd line: notify-send "break time"
<aot> Apr 12 14:44:01 T400 CRON[5047]: (aot) CMD (notify-send "break time")
<tsglove> Hello. I am setting up a small lab inside VirtualBox.  I want to create an "internal network" between those virtual machines.
<tsglove> I was wondering: should I setup three different servers?  One for DHCP, one acting as gateway, and one as DNS?
<aot> how can I know when my xubuntu was installed?
<tsglove> tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 **OR** /dev/sdb1*  | grep 'Filesystem created:'
<tsglove> maybe
<tsglove> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/9971/how-do-i-find-how-long-ago-a-linux-system-was-installed#9993
<aot> oh, cool. thanks. yeah, should have just googled :)
<AppAraat> hello, I would like to have Scale and Expo effects (https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/641v1n/kde_is_pretty_rad/dfzp3aj/) on Xubuntu 16.04 - What is the most stable way I can have those? Install compiz? If so, what compiz packages do I need?
<xangua> Doesn't alt+tab do that already? Well kinda
<AppAraat> yeah kinda, it lets me cycle through windows but doesn't really let me go 2 dimensional and select using arrow keys
<AppAraat> also Expo... I frequently drag&drop windows to specified virtual desktops
<AppAraat> lol installed compiz and did compiz --replace and now all window decorations are gone and I can't move my windows
<AppAraat> some things never change :p
<xangua> You needed a gtk/compiz window decorator ten years ago, you still need one today
<AppAraat> why is that not included as dependency to compiz package though?
<xangua> I believe it does, haven't used a combination of compiz and xfce since years ago
<AppAraat> if it does then perhaps it's a (packaging?) bug?
<xangua> You just need to figure out how to select a (metacity¿) theme, if you even have one installed
<xangua> You can also install kwin, that would be actually a sane option since compiz doesn't seem to have a future
<xangua> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<xangua> Mmm there was a different factoid
<AppAraat> I installed Xubuntu Core on Ubuntu 16.04 mini install if that matters.
<AppAraat> oh kwin on 16.04 is a can of worms that I tried to fix but gave up on
<AppAraat> it was my first choice though
<xangua> You might be interested in mate (gnome two fork), it integrates with compiz better
<AppAraat> is a metacity theme included here? Because every choice I make doesn't add window decos: https://s28.postimg.org/rp1thq6n1/Virtual_Box_minibuntu_16.04_12_04_2017_18_13_50.png
<xangua> Or at least offers it in a default Ubuntu mate install
<AppAraat> hmm, I'll try that. I tried Mate and Kwin and at least Kwin didn't crash then so I guess it might work.
<xangua> Well xfce window settings will only show you xfce windows (xfwm) themes
<AppAraat> ah I thought it was just WM configuration regardless of WM. I'll try to find Compiz config somewhere.
<AppAraat> (should actually be in the menu)
<AppAraat> well I installed compizconfig-settings-manager but couldn't find much there. I'll just try this with Mate and see how it goes.
<xangua> Mate is a full desktop environment
<AppAraat> XFCE too I think :p
<xubuntu13d> hi im trying to find the right release to turn my old pc into home sever.. any help
<knome> there are likely better distributions for home servers, but if you want xubuntu, pick any of the supported releases...
<encomjones> xubuntu13d: I would use a LTS realease
<xubuntu13d> ive tried lubuntu basic server but had ata2 error 16 probs
<xubuntu13d> my system: pentium 4 3054 mhz socket 478 1gb ram
<knome> if you are having hard drive issues, changing the distribution won't help
<xubuntu13d> i read that the error can be fixed by selecting cable select
<xubuntu13d> so do the release need certain hard drive
<knome> no
<xubuntu13d> thats what i thought.. the only os i can get to work is puppy.. is ther a ubuntu release simular
<mrkramps> xubuntu13d, the complete error message would help identifying the exact problem
<xubuntu13d> i will try xubuntu LTS then.. thanks
<mrkramps> xubuntu13d, and you should check your hdd's s.m.a.r.t. values
<xubuntu13d> is there any specific bios setting for the release
<mrkramps> no
<xubuntu13d> the hdd s.m.a.r.t is set in bios right?
<mrkramps> no
<xubuntu13d> ok
<mrkramps> all hdd controller
<mrkramps> and yes, it might be possible on very old drives the feature is not enabled
<xubuntu13d> i remember seeing it when was enabling the usb booot
<mrkramps> hmkay, might be possible you bios can ensure this feature enabled by the controller then
<xubuntu13d> yes that was it.. the bios was simply enable s.m.a.r.t .. i'll search for it before trying LTS..
<xubuntu13d> thanks
#xubuntu 2017-04-13
<Gagaro> Hi everyone
<Gagaro> Is there a release date for 17.04?
<Gagaro> I can't find any
<smerz> Gagaro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseSchedule supposedly today. but i'd take that with a grain of salt :D
<Gagaro> thanks smerz
<Gagaro> Is xubuntu usually released at the same time as ubuntu though ?
<smerz> not sure tbh
<Gagaro> Well, that'll be "when it's ready" then I guess :)
<smerz> as it should be ! :P
<Unit193> All official flavors usually are.
<smerz> Gagaro, http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/17.04/
<Gagaro> smerz, awesome, thanks
<Gagaro> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/ for xubuntu
<Gagaro> That's the daily actually
<smerz> i'm mirroring the torrents right now :)
<smerz> desktop-amd64 has good seeds. the others not yet
<Gagaro> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/17.04/release/
<Gagaro> 17.04 still isn't there :p
<Gagaro> good idea, I'll add them all to my seedbox
<smerz> you can install xubuntu using the normal image or am i wrong ?
<Gagaro> What do you mean by the normal image ?
<smerz> the normal ubuntu desktop image.
<smerz> it's just a choice of desktop. i could be wrong here though
<Gagaro> You can install xfce with ubuntu, but I'm not sure that's exactly the same as a bare xubuntu
<akxwi-dave> not full the same if you  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop   your 95% there.. but there will be a few apps missing  leafpad and synaptic i believe
<akxwi-dave> mousepad*
<akxwi-dave> and you still have all the ubuntu stuff installed..
<akxwi-dave> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/alternative
<akxwi-dave> this explains it
<allemand> Hi,
<diogenes_> hi
<akxwi-dave> yo
<allemand> I checked for updates this morning on my xubuntu 16.04 system. There was one update that had something to do with dns [ tiny dns? ]. I installed it and rebooted. Seemed to take longer than usual. After logging in, the Minimize, Maximize and Close buttons are gone! How do I roll back?
<pmjdebruijn> allemand: I doubt the update is causing the issue your describing
<pmjdebruijn> check your dmesg and see if your system isn't having any other issues
<xubuntu35i> hi
<encomjones> good morning
<diogenes_> good morning'
<allemand> The last thing from tail -n25 /var/log/apt/history.log shows dnsmasq-base being updated. System was fine before it.
<xangua> https://youtu.be/qu4v5hB1dKk
<knome> allemand, try running "xfwm4 --replace"
<allemand> I ran "xfwm4 --replace". It flashed briefly but didn't fix [ or change ] it
<allemand> The #xfce group figured out how to resolved the problem by running  'rm -rf /home/dalebert/.cache/sessions'
<Zeioth> I know Xubuntu 17.04 is just bugfixes and GTK3 ports, but I get hyped anyway :p
<genii> heh
<akxwi-dave> there also some new games.... :-)
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 17.04 is out! https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-17-04-release/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at http://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<Zeioth> I'm looking forward for wayland support, I wish I could help more.
<JuJUBee> If I want to use my current desktop settings like panel and wisker menu items as the default, what do I need to copy into skel?
<JuJUBee> Is all of that stored in .config?
<xubuntu19i> hello
<knome> hello
<xubuntu19i> Adele is set to become the next UK Queen's Call Center due to its experience "Hello, It's me"
<xubuntu19i> kind of joke
<lucas-arg> hello all
<lucas-arg> i have a litle problem
<lucas-arg> i cant use volum keyboaard shorcuts
<mrkramps> lucas-arg, in terms of media keys?
<lucas-arg> yes
<lucas-arg> i cant use them
<mrkramps> any output for xev?
#xubuntu 2017-04-14
<futurematic> hey all! Has anyone else had trouble getting the whisker menu to align to themes?
<PasserK> hi everybody
<Spass> I've just upgraded to zesty from 16.10 and it went smoothly overall, but I have two small issues.
<Spass> One with Whisker Menu - it won't remember my setting to show category names.
<Spass> Something like this - https://forum.manjaro.org/t/categories-in-whisker-menu-disappear/19535
<Spass> They say the solution is to use "xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin-gtk3" but I don't see that package in repos.
<Spass> Well, seems like it was fixed in version 2.1.2, there's 2.1.1 in repos :/
<Spass> That's really unfortunate.
<goobers> good distro, i use it all the time
<Spass> Whisker Menu / Version 2.1.2 / Released on April 4th, 2017
<Spass> Can't find DEB anywhere, just the source.
<Unit193> Spass: Howdy, that doesn't sound fun.
<Spass> True.
<Unit193> Give me a sec?
<Spass> It would be great to push the 2.1.2 upgrade.
<Spass> Unit193: Sure.
<Spass> Other issue I have is fortunately very, very minor. It's with xfce4-terminal, in case someone is interested I can explain it later.
<Unit193> Spass: It's building in https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xubuntu-staging/+packages, I versioned it such that if it's SRU'd, the SRU should have a higher version number.  That being said, I'd still keep an eye out.
<Unit193> Xfce bug 13422
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 13422 in General "Option "Show category names" turns itself off when used with "Category icon size - none" ." [Normal,Resolved: fixed] https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13422
<Spass> Funny, I found myself partially guilty for this issues :) That's because I wanted to participate in 17.04 beta-testing, but I didn't manage to "schedule" time for it. I really hope I would be useful when 17.10 will be on it's way.
<Unit193> Heh, weeell that'd certainly go a long way to spotting it, but perhaps you can help by spot checking any SRU.
<Spass> OK, downloading it now.
<Spass> BTW, what SRU means?
<Unit193> Stable Release Update.
<Unit193> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Spass> Ah, I see.
 * Spass is restarting his machine...
<Spass> Unit193: It works great now. Fixed.
<Spass> So everyone is affected by this issue until SRU rolls out?
<Unit193> If they have both options marked, yes.
<Spass> Do xfce4-terminal devs hang out here? I don't know if my explanation of a second issue makes sense here.
<Unit193> Best bet is always to file bugs, but no he doesn't.
<Spass> I suspect this issue is related with porting it to GTK3.
<Spass> OK, I will try to find best place to report it, unless somebody already did it.
<Spass> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+bugs ?
<Unit193> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/buglist.cgi?component=General&product=Xfce4-terminal or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+filebug but upstream is best.
<Spass> Unit193: Thanks.
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<Spass> Can someone confirm weird Whisker Menu behaviour on 17.04 when scrolling applications list ('All' for example) - when I click and hold LMB on the scrollbar and move my mouse up and down, the list stop scrolling when the mouse cursor is outside the scrollbar region.
<flocculant> Spass: yea can confirm
<Spass> flocculant: Thanks, so I think I'll file a new bug then.
<Zeioth> I was able to upgrade to 17.04 through the system updater, awesome :D
<Halamix2> Hi, should my calculator (3.24.0) have transparent gap near left side?
<Halamix2> http://i.imgur.com/KV49fKA.png
<Halamix2> heh, opening and closing top-left menu fixes it
#xubuntu 2017-04-15
<zcot1> is 16.10 a good candidate to upgrade to 17, or should it be a straight install?
<xangua> Well you have to upgrade at some time
<stardust95> Hello !
<stardust95> I have a wi-fi problem with xubuntu 17.04 32 bits, its a RTL8187B dongle, it can detect AP's but can't connect to them, it used to work in a fresh install of xubuntu 16.10 and in live usb, but with 17.04 in a fresh install or live usb it doesn't work.
<stardust95> dmesg shows this :
<stardust95> https://pastebin.com/Rj2rpAkv
<stevehope> There is a related bug report discussion here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/872578
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872578 in wpasupplicant (Ubuntu) "The infamous "deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)"" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<stardust95> thank you stevehope, i didn't find this bg report while googling
<stevehope> you're welcome I don't know the subject well enough to provide advice
<stevehope> as a general search strategy I use as much of the error (only) as possible, in this case "local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)"
<stardust95> yeah that's what iwas trying to do when i was waiting for an answer
<stevehope> :)
<stardust95> in fact i ask it here because it's something that occur on fresh install for a chip that should work out of the box, so i expected that someone else could confirm this problem
<stevehope> please file a bug against it, even if you resolve it
<stardust95> before doing this i wanted to be sure that it wasn't something i could resolve by myself
<knome> or if it's the exact same bug as mentioned above, comment on the existing bug
<stevehope> ^
<stardust95> i read the above link, and it talks about disconnections after some minutes, whereas i can't connect at all to APs
<stardust95> i'll google a bit more
<stardust95> thx for your advices anyway
<stevehope> I'm not sure if it;s the same scenario
<stevehope> I read that too, and think your issue may have a different cause and resolution
<stardust95> yes
<flux242> i'll ask here too as nobody answers on the xfce channel
<flux242> hi, there's a notification logging page now in the xfce4-notifyd. So how do I show visual notifications from the volumed and skip logging them? Or more generally - how to disable logging for specific application without disabling their visual notifications?
<stardust95> you should already know it but did you take a look at xfce4-notifyd-config program ?
<stardust95> i don't know much about this
<flux242> that's the app i'm talkin about
<stardust95> oh ok
<stevehope> stardust95 which iso are you working with? and what type of hardware?
<stardust95> @stevehope xubuntu 17.04 i386
<flux242> if i understand it correct it's not possible. Then I must say that this is the most stupid ui implmentation possible to log notifications because it's not usable
<stardust95> @stevehope the dongle is an old trendnet, with rtl8187b chip
<stardust95> computer is a pentium 4, sis sf2-661fx v2 motherboard
<stardust95> don't know what much i can tell
<stardust95> i tried to connect to my android in ap mode to see if it was an incompatibility with my router
<stardust95> didn't work
<stardust95> worked with my android in usb thether mode
<stardust95> i'll try another dongle
<stardust95> the dongle works on my arch linux laptop
<stardust95> i tried another dongle on my xubuntu 17.04 i386 and it doesn't work
<stevehope> is the dongle driver 64bit?
<stardust95> no why ?
<stardust95> the dongle was bout at windows xp time i guess, and it worked out of the box in xubuntu 16.10
<stardust95> bought*
<stardust95> i made a clean install of xubuntu 17.04
<stardust95> can't connect with any dongle, but can detect APs
<stardust95> during install i confirmed the installation of proprietary drivers
<stardust95> and the kernel module rtl8187 is loaded
<stardust95> so it should be a network manager problem
<stevehope> i dont know the 32bit version well enough to add anything to what you already know
<stardust95> what's the difference with the 64bits version?$
<stardust95> i mean what do you know about the 64 bits version ?
<stardust95> on google i found posts talking about crda settings but when changing the region to mine and rebooting it still does not work
<stevehope> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<stardust95> owh i know that ahahah
<stardust95> i meant why couldn't you help the same way for 32 bits, its just a matter of compilation isn't it ? programs are rather the same
<stevehope> I offered the little help I could, pointing out the related bug discussion, if I knew how to resolve your issue I would tell you
<stardust95> no it's just i don't understand your sentence "i dont know the 32bit version well enough to add anything to what you already know"
<stardust95> thank you for your help
<stevehope> My thinking was a possible root cause was a mixture of 32bit and 64bit os/drivers, specifically a 64bit driver on your 32bit OS
<stardust95> ok i understand now
<stardust95> but as it is a fresh install, could there already be 64 bits drivers in the OS ?
<stevehope> the package for i386 ISO, and scripts, etc, are different than the amd64 (64bit) version
<stardust95> ok i then should try the dongle with both i386 and amd64 isos on my 64 bits laptop
<stevehope> if you want to check if your hardware can use 64bit:
<stevehope> grep --color=always -iw lm /proc/cpuinfo
<stevehope> if it returns lm  you ok for 64bit
<stardust95> it's a intel pentium 4 socket 478 so i think it cannot but i'll check
<stevehope> lm = long mode
<stardust95> it returns nothing
<stardust95> so i'll just have to try those 2 isos on my current laptop
<stevehope> well your deffinately 32 bit then
<stardust95> yeah
<stevehope> run the same on the other computer the donble is working with
<stardust95> so to recap it all : i have 2 different dongles, none can connect to APs but can detect APs, those two work on my arch linux 64 bit laptop
<stevehope> sorry I meant check the installed os not hardware
<stardust95> so ill  try both 32 et 64 bits xubuntu isos on this laptop
<stevehope> 64bit will not work on a machine that does not return 'lm' from grep --color=always -iw lm /proc/cpuinfo
<stardust95> yes ?
<stevehope> was confused by 'this laptop'
<stardust95> owh sorry
<stardust95> pc = pentium 4 32 bits
<stardust95> laptop = intel i5 64 bits
<stardust95> pc runs on xubuntu 17.04 32 bits and encounter the problem
<stevehope> ah ok lol :P
<stardust95> laptop no problems at all
<stardust95> i agree i wasn't clear
<stardust95> so you agree that i just can try the two isos on my laptop now ?
<stardust95> especially the 32 bits one
<stevehope> i would suggest you install the ISO to a usb, do a live session instead of install, check results, if all clear install (on the laptop i'ld strongly recommend 64bit, unless you have a compelling reason to use 32
<stardust95> i meant trying both as live usb
<stardust95> coe for the pc pentium 4, even in live usb i couldn't connect to APs
<stardust95> coz*
<stardust95> my laptop as no pb, i'm writing to you with it XD
<stevehope> by booting from USB, you are safe to do a live session with any Ubuntu family to try them, without changing installed version
<stardust95> yeah i know all that XD
<stardust95> i was asking if it was the last tests i could do to solve the pb
<stardust95> were*
<stardust95> anyway i'll check it out, i'l come back to tell you the results thanks for your help
<stevehope> welcome
<stardust95> i'm back
<stardust95> same problem on xubuntu 17.04 32 bits on my 64 bits laptop
<stardust95> neither of my dongles can connect to APs,
<stardust95> the inbuilt wifi card can
<stardust95> I just came back to say that the problem occur on xubuntu 17.04 64 bits too
<stardust95> integrated wifi cards works, the usb wifi dongles see APs but can't connect
<antimist> I hope someone's up
<antimist> anyway, so, I just upgraded from XUbuntu 16.04 to 16.10
<antimist> and hoping to upgrade to 17.04
<antimist> unfortunately after reaching 16.04
<antimist> My GTK apps, like Gnome-terminal, firefox, and synaptic
<antimist> seem to have weird GUI problems
<antimist> any help
<antimist> anyway, I found my problem, it was a problem with the theme
<antimist> probably some compile thing, carried over from 16.04
<Guest2806> How accessible is Xubuntu for blind Users?
<xubuntu01w> looking for some help. Trying to install xubuntu on a virtualbox ( oracle VM) i tryed diffrent iso of xubuntu 17.04 but every time at the end i get a crash
<xubuntu01w> after the crash it does boot with a error on whisker
<xangua> Guest2806: I imagine the same as gnome, xubuntu includes orca
<Guest2806> But I can't activate the Screenreader, the Shortcut alt+super+S doesn't work. What can I do?
<logan0405> Hi I'm on Xubuntu 17.04 freshly installed over my Ubuntu setup, I'm trying to get a shared wifi hotspot to work like it did on Ubuntu, but it keeps saying 'Disconnected' when I try to fire it up
<diogenes_> try with kde nm connection editor
<logan0405> Yeah it's probably the manager I'm using is different from Ubuntu's. Would you happen to know which one Ubuntu uses? I know how to use that one quite well
<diogenes_> that one works fine, ubuntu's one is buggy
<knome> however installing kde applications means you'll also install a lot of dependencies
<diogenes_> not that much
<logan0405> weird I think both Ubuntu and Xubuntu 17.04 are using nm-applet. Must be a different version I have never had a problem with it
<knome> logan0405, if the wifi has a password, try setting it up (edit connetions... -> add) before connecting
<logan0405> I'm trying to create a shared wifi hotspot. It's the 'nm-connection-editor' application giving me trouble
<diogenes_> the first ever bug to discover with every new ubuntu release, it's a network manager bug
<knome> diogenes_, can we please stop the negativity and start working on the solution?
<logan0405> ah is 17.04 still unstable? I wanted the new kernel as I would have to upgrade it anyway because of my hardware
<knome> 17.04 is released, so shoudln't be unstable; if you need total stability you should always use the LTS's though
<diogenes_> knome, what negativity? bare facts, when ubuntu 16.04 was released there was a huge bug in network
<diogenes_> it was fixed only with 16.04.02 I guess
<diogenes_> and besides I already gave my solution
<logan0405> how can I install kde's diogenes_ ? I tried  sudo apt-get install kde5-nm-connection-editor
<logan0405> not found
<diogenes_> logan0405, wait I'll find the repository
<diogenes_> logan0405, here (not sure it will work with 17 but worth trying): http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/share-internet-with-android-ubuntu-1404/
<Lavinho> good night
<Lavinho> rtl872bs xubuntu 17.04 not working
<Lavinho> help me
<Lavinho> please
<Lavinho> rtl8723bs
#xubuntu 2017-04-16
<monad> What method would you recommend to install & run Xubuntu (64bit) on a 64gb USB3.0 flash drive?
<Artemis3> monad, i would try to use a flash optimized fs not sure if current installer allows you or you still need to to a manual format before install
<monad> Artemis3, that does sound kinda safer, but I have *zero* clue how that would be accomplished.
<Artemis3> i'd need to check what fs options are currently offered in 17.04
<Artemis3> or you just use gparted before starting the installation and then not format within the installer
<monad> Can't find any installer or startup disk creator options in my current USB install of Xubuntu (made from within Windows OS).
<irgendwer4711> I have still a problem with xfce themes and thee firefox addon reminderfox. drop-down controls a pushed to one pixel width.
<irgendwer4711> anyone?
<xubuntu93w> Does anyone use WPS office or OnlyOffice over Libre?
<xubuntu93w> I'm having issues with libreoffice being slow and buggy when using large powerpoint presentations
<xubuntu93w> I need something that can handle large documents without lagging / crashing
<xubuntu75w> Hi I need help. My flash drive is mounting with lock icons over all of the files/content.
<xubuntu75w> I think this means that it is read only.
<xubuntu75w> But I need to mount it completely to create a bootable iso for the latest release.
<tornado369> Hello, I have a jar file on my desktop but I would change the archive icon with another one. Does anyone know how to solve it?
<xubuntu73w> I installed the arc theme on 17.04, but it appears to be broken.
<xubuntu73w> Is this because it hasn't yet been updated for the latest release?
<knome> likely so
<xubuntu73w> Ok
<xubuntu73w> So, how can I remove it
<knome> how did you install it?
<xubuntu73w> I installed via this link: http://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home%3AHorst3180&package=arc-theme
<xubuntu73w> Using the terminal commands given
<xubuntu73w> I didn'
<xubuntu73w> *I didn't input any of the commands in the second box though
<knome> sudo apt-get remove arc-theme
<xubuntu73w> will that remove all of the files/directories as well?
<knome> anything that the install command added
<xubuntu73w> This isn't exactly related, but why is it that ubuntu/linux distributions remove software entirely, while windows tends to leave behind directories/folders/misc files?
<xubuntu73w> At least that's my understanding
<mrkramps> remove = everything except config, purge = everything except user config
<xubuntu73w> so for a cleaner uninstall, I should purge?
<knome> themes do not have user configuration though
<xubuntu73w> oh
<mrkramps> knome, that's true
<xubuntu73w> should I autoremove/autoclean?
<mrkramps> xubuntu73w, autoremove --purge helps if you also want to uninstall dependencies
<xubuntu73w> ok
<xubuntu73w> but in this case, a theme wouldn't have any dependencies right?
<mrkramps> normally not
<xubuntu73w> ok
<xubuntu73w> thanks
<Artemis3> some themes need gtk engine (gtk2)
<mrkramps> good point
<sergio-br2> hey
<sergio-br2> are there a channel for ubuntu packaging stuff?  #ubuntu-motu or is there other?
<ochosi> what kind of packaging questions did you have in mind?
<ochosi> but yeah, motu could be it
<sergio-br2> I'd like to know who update a package or 2, heh
<sergio-br2> thanks ochosi
<sergio-br2> btw, how are you?
<Hooblywoo> Hi. I have a custom launcher in the Applications Menu which is missing in the "Edit Applications" menu. It was there a minute ago, but edited it a couple of times and now it's gone. Note that the menu item itself remains in the Multimedia menu where I left it... How can I... Well... Anything?
<knome> Hooblywoo, the item has an invalid command, so it won't show up in menulibre (known bug)
<Hooblywoo> Aha.
<knome> Hooblywoo, you can edit the .desktop file for the item and make the command valid and it will show up again
<Hooblywoo> How do I find the .desktop file? I was looking in /usr/share/applications...
<knome> try ~/.local/share/applications
<knome> that's where all the custom (per-user) .desktop files are
<ochosi> sergio-br2: thanks, i'm good! busy, but good ;)
<ochosi> sergio-br2: you want to know who is responsible for which package..?
<sergio-br2> no, just who allowed the uploads
<sergio-br2> <sergio-br2> I'd like to know who uploaded the last changes on libretro-beetle-pce-fast and libretro-gambatte in the ubuntu repo
<sergio-br2> that ^
<Hooblywoo> knome, fixed, thanks very much :)
<genii> !info libretro-beetle-pce-fast
<ubottu> libretro-beetle-pce-fast (source: libretro-beetle-pce-fast): Libretro wrapper for the Beetle PCE FAST core. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.38.7+git20160609-1ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 152 kB, installed size 382 kB
<genii> Hm
<knome> apt-cache show libretro-beetle-pce-fast
<knome> this is very useful
<knome> aintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<knome> Original-Maintainer: Debian Games Team <pkg-games-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<genii> The ubuntu-changes mailing list would also have the info somewhere
<sergio-br2> yeah, will take a look there
<krytarik> sergio-br2: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libretro-beetle-pce-fast/0.9.38.7+git20160609-1ubuntu1  has it all.
<sergio-br2> ah, that is, thanks krytarik
<sergio-br2> so I was in doubt if the guy who did the changes in the package was the same who upload it
<unholymachine> hello, I was wondering if anyone knew if there is any documentation on how to deploy a preset xubuntu desktop so it installs as it is set up from an iso/usb ?
<unholymachine> meaning desktop settings as in chosen wallpaper, chosen look of desktop , etc.
<mrkramps> unholymachine, just copy your xfce user settings
<mrkramps> or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<unholymachine> i see, thanks. btw, ubuntu customization kit is no longer developed and does not work with 16.04.2
<sybaWeb> good evening! I'm a bit at loss as to where xubuntu live actually stores everything that appears as a real disk. Or rather, how to i see how much "disk space" i have, around /home/ and such?
<knome> sybaWeb, "df -h" gives you information per mountpoint
<sybaWeb> knome: yeah, it was the choice of different entities there i was unsure about
#xubuntu 2018-04-09
<xubuntu33w> I am having trouble installing Xubuntu 16.04 from a USB on my Dell Inspiron 1501. I first wiped the entire drive with DBAN. I than downloaded the Xubuntu 16.04 64-bit torrent from the Xubuntu.org website. Thereafter, IO used BitTorrent to create my torrent, which I than installed on my USB drive using RUFUS. For some reason the Dell does not want to boot from the USB. Gives me some errors re: APCI, etc. than screen essentially go
<ball> xubuntu33w: Do you have access to another Linux PC?
<xubuntu33w> I do not. Why do you ask?
<ball> xubuntu33w: It might have been a cleaner way to prepare the USB flash drive
<ball> I don't know what options Rufus provides.
<ball> ...I'm guessing you want something equivalent to "dd", where it just dumps the image block-for-block onto the USB flash drive.
<xubuntu33w> Not sure what I'm looking for:-). Somewhat of a newby. I had this old Dell around that was not running well and thought I would rehab it for my kids. Did some reading and came across Linux/Xubuntu, so here I am. I have never installed/used a Linux system previously.
<xubuntu33w> I basically wanted to install Xubuntu onto the Dell, and thought the procedure I noted in my original post was the way to go, but am hitting a wall. I even tried a different USB stick, as I had read that some people have had success swapping one for another.
<ball> Xubuntu is a great choice for young PC users in my experience.
<ball> I've just put it on my daughter's PC again.
<xubuntu33w> I know. That is what I have read. Which is why I am all the more frustrated:-). I'm no techie . . . but not an idiot either! Maybe Rufus is not the way to go . . . or maybe not BitTorrent?? If you are aware of another procedure/protocol for installing Xubuntu I am more than willing to try. ? Link
<ball> It sounds as though you did this on Windows and I don't have any Windows PCs around to try things on.  Let me see whether I can get a checksum for the .iso image, at least.
<xubuntu33w> Yes . . . I did this on a Windows 10 machine. Not sure what a '
<xubuntu33w> "checksum" is . . .
<ball> It's a way to tell whether a file reached you intact.
<xubuntu33w> or how it would help me, that is
<ball> The larger the file, the more chance there is for something to go wrong during the download (though if you used bittorrent, that may be less of an issue)
<xubuntu33w> Oh . . . ok.
<ball> ...but then you're on Windows and I have no idea what, if any, checksumming tools that ships with.
<ball> When you launch Rufus, what does it ask you?
<ball> Oh!  On the Dell, did you press F12 when you saw the Dell splash screen?
<xubuntu33w> As you know . . . I wiped the hard drive completely clean with DBAN, soooo . . . When I power it on, I get some DOS text telling me "PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable. PXE-MOF: Exiting Broadcom PXE Rom. Operating sytem not found." Than seems to get hung up a bit
<ball> That's just the Dell trying to boot from the network.
<ball> F12 should give you the option of a boot menu.
<xubuntu33w> Yes it does. And when I choose USB drive, it looks like it is about to do something (little image of a USB stick and man at the bottom) but than displays some DOS text re: ACPI parse method error . . . or something like that - before screen transitions to black with vertical multicolor lines
 * ball nods
<ball> You may need to change an option in the CMOS setup program but without that in front of me, it's not easy to guess where you'd have to look
<ball> What processor's in the laptop?
<xubuntu33w> AMD Turion 64 x2. This link seems to describe my problem exactly: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2283568. Only problem is I do not understand how to implement to proposed solution.
<ball> If Xubuntu has an "alternate" (non-graphical installation) image, you could try that.
<ball> ...otherwise there seem to be incantations you can type at boot: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535
<ball> Have you considered a newer version?
<Unit193> Xubuntu no longer carries the alt ISOs, best bet for that route is mini.
<xubuntu33w> What do you mean a newer version? A newer version of Xubuntu? And what is 'mini'?
<ball> Thanks Unit193
<xubuntu33w> Unforunately have to go. Thank you for your help, ball.
<ball> xubuntu33w: You're welcome.  Check back here because you're bound to find someone who has more answers.
<Unit193> xubuntu33w: Ah sorry, that's the minimal installation disk, it downloads everything off the net during install rather than unsquashing a squashfs (compressed filesystem)
<sm0rux> Hi! After upgrading to LibreOffice 6.0.3.2 the LibreOffice Start Center disappeared. Using Xubuntu 16.04. Any solution to get it back?
<sovtware> tu można po polsku ? :)
<brian_wilson> is there anybody that can give me a little hand?
<knome> brian_wilson, try asking the real question and find out?
<brian_wilson> that could work, let's see:
<brian_wilson> since I've installed xubuntu, I have noticed strange transparent borders on a couple of windows (not all of them), and it's really bugging me, I wish I could understand why it is happening, and maybe fix it... can I send a print that I've posted on imgur here?
<knome> absolutely
<brian_wilson> https://imgur.com/a/yo384
<brian_wilson> the calculator is one of the few that has this problem
<knome> which gtk theme are you using?
<brian_wilson> this is numix
<brian_wilson> nono
<brian_wilson> sorry
<brian_wilson> just a sec
<brian_wilson> Adwaita
<knome> and your xubuntu version is what?
<brian_wilson> just realized it disappears if I change it to Raleigh
<brian_wilson> 17.10
<brian_wilson> no, I'm sorry, it doesn't actually
<brian_wilson> it just gets really small
<knome> i'm pretty sure this happens with gtk3 apps
<brian_wilson> I see
<knome> do you have something in ~/.config/gtk-3.0/gtk.css?
<brian_wilson> nothing
<brian_wilson> I mean, there isn't a gtk.css file
<knome> i'm pretty sure this is essentially the same issue as https://github.com/numixproject/numix-gtk-theme/issues/206 (link has ideas for fixes)
<knome> though it's *really* weird that it happens with adwaita since it's the default gtk3 theme
<knome> do you have some PPAs or have you done any modifications to your system that might be related in any way to this appearance issue?
<brian_wilson> no, I really haven't, I installed the system it's been a month or so
<brian_wilson> perhaps the file I need to change is the one in /usr/share/themes/Adwaita/gtk-3.0/?
<knome> no
<knome> the one i referred to is a user-specific override file
<knome> the one you are mentioning is the one provided by the theme
<knome> in case there is ever an update for the theme, then you would lose your changes
<knome> besides, doing the change in ~ is better when you want to try if any of the proposed workarounds even work :)
<brian_wilson> alright, makes sense ahahahah
<brian_wilson> ok, the change didn't immediately fix it, I'm gonna try rebooting
<brian_wilson> knome, just to let you know, after rebooting, the problem persists
<brian_wilson> it just changed the window borders a bit
<brian_wilson> but that transparent border's still there
<brian_wilson> but I won't bother about that anymore hahah
<knome> brian_wilson, you could also see if it happens with greybird, the default theme
<brian_wilson> same thing
<brian_wilson> sorry, I always forget to answer mentioning your username, knome
<knome> no problem
<knome> brian_wilson, what is your window manager theme?
<brian_wilson> greybird
<knome> ochosi, ping
<brian_wilson> knome, I tried changing it to whatever other theme I had and made no difference
<brian_wilson> as well
<brian_wilson> I thought this could be something really simple, but I think I'm ready now to live with it, it's not that much of a deal
<knome> it'd be nice to know what is causing that so we do not have it appear again
<knome> maybe if i was able to summon ochosi it could be a quick fix..
<brian_wilson> I'll show up some other time to talk to him, then. I'll have to leave now, gotta go to college
<brian_wilson> thanks for the help
<brian_wilson> and the attention
<knome> no problem and have a nice day
<brian_wilson> thanks, you too
<ochosi> knome: pong
<ochosi> ah right, the screenshot
<ochosi> not a theming issue for sure
<ochosi> i dunno what version of xubuntu that should have been, but it looks like xfwm4 before it got support for client side decorations
<albinard> dipping in a toe for the first time
<noob> I have a question iso is the same as iso archive correct ?
<Kumool> what's an iso archive?
<Kumool> noob, you can open it as an archive yes
<noob> it is empty lookin into it after extracting it
<Kumool> noob, are you in ubuntu?
<Kumool> noob, you can mount it
<Kumool> in thunar
<Kumool> right click and select mount
<noob> no windows try to set it up on a pendrive using rufus
<Kumool> oh dear
<Kumool> i just did that in xubuntu, it was a PITA
<Kumool> 7-zip will let you see it inside, mounting it in windows i think you need daemontools
<noob> so if create a bootable drive using rufus that will work ?
<noob> The iso archive
<Kumool> if you opened it using 7-zip and it was empty, then the file is probably empty
<noob> looked insideht boot file there is "efi.img"
<Kumool> try a hash check first
<noob> i downloaded it from a mirror
<Kumool> its bootable
<Kumool> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<noob> ahhh looked it up archive is the same a iso image
<noob> thank you for the link
<Kumool> you're welcome, i had to since i cant help
<noob> yeah I am learning too
<Kumool> i'm learning from another way XD
<noob> I am trying to install linux on a labtop i5 i think 3000 somthing I forgot the specs
<Kumool> as in, trying to install windows from ubuntu using a pendrive
<noob> how are you doing it going to the windows creation tool ?
<Kumool> the specs are the most important part noob
<noob> it has 4 gbs of ram so I was looking it up amd64 iso was the recommanded one
<noob> it is taking so long to make teh pen drive
<noob> i decied to let it check for bac sectors
<Kumool> i had to install ms-sys, format it as ntfs, set it as bootable, use ms-sys to create the boot manager or... w\e its called and select the correct OS, then i had to install VMBOX because i got tired of rebooting the device to see if it worked, which was another headache its hard for vmbox to mount a physical pendrive on a virtual machine
<Kumool> well, it could have 4gb of ram installed, the question is if it runs with em
<noob> vm wouldnt that use quite a bit of resource ?
<noob> how will I know if it does is their a terminal command or will it tell me once it starts up from the pen drive ?
<Kumool> it does, but if you want to see if the pendrive actually worked (quickly), you gotta use it
<Kumool> but that's if rufus doesnt work, which i doubt will fail
<noob> xubuntu has less bloatware on it compared to ubuntu right ?
<Kumool> are you wiping the PC you're using now?
<Kumool> it is leaner yes
<noob> nope trying a labtop
<noob> I saved the windows key jsut in case
<Kumool> mm
<Kumool> if the key is the preinstalled one, its not going to work
<noob> my old techy friend ripped me off with labtop but it is good to learn with
<noob> what do you mean ?
<Kumool> i do hope someone corrects me on this, but preinstalled windows keys only work on that preinstalled windows
<noob> i used a program called keyfinder
<noob> it is different from the actualy one on the labtop which is weird
<Kumool> well, hopefully it works
<noob> now got ot figure out how to launch from usb haha
<Kumool> just put it on, reboot, press f12 and select boot from usb
<Kumool> if it boots you're good if not then something got messed up
<noob> it worked but an error showed up first
<Kumool> what was it?
<noob> disappeared
<Kumool> oh well, unimportant then
<noob> 3would you recommand lvm for install ?
<Kumool> mm
<Kumool> dont know what that is
<Kumool> ask in #ubuntu
<noob> it is all good I do not need anything from the labtop anyways
#xubuntu 2018-04-10
<Kumool> probably not then
<Kumool> go with the recommended things
<Kumool> s/things/options/
<noob> no one else is talking haha so weird
<noob> how do I check to see if specs are reading properly on xubuntu ?
<Kumool> lspci?
<noob> what is the default terminal command keyboard shortcut ?
<Kumool> in xfce?
<noob> yup
<Kumool> windows key+t
<noob> how do i see if ram is being read ?
<noob> I do not see it from that cmd
<Kumool> lol
<Kumool> oh, you want to know how much ram is in use?
<noob> yes
<Kumool> vmstat
<Kumool> vmstat -w for readable output
<Kumool> but its better to use top
<Kumool> or htop
<Kumool> default xubuntu comes with a taskmanager
<noob> vmstat -s
<noob> does it
<Kumool> theres a panel plugin with sensors and stuff
<noob> nothing is loading up in the software app
<noob> wtf
<Kumool> wait
<Kumool> or...
<Kumool> install synaptic
<Kumool> welcome to linux, where everything barely works
<noob> what is the cmd ?
<Kumool> sudo apt install synaptic
<noob> should have guess ahhah
<noob> appeciate the help
<Kumool> i'm pretty sure if a command fails it even suggests how to install it
<Kumool> no worries, its not like i have better things to do
<noob> what does this do ? haha yeah as name suggest still new
<Kumool> mm
<Kumool> what?
<Kumool> aw, left
<Kumool> oh well
<Draconiator> hey , is Xubuntu usually sensitive to the machine state?  I'm running it on a virtual machine right now to prepare an installation to clone to an 8GB SSD when it comes in, and it always comes up with a "System Error Detected" when I get to the desktop if I just close the window.
<knome> ochosi, they said 17.10 which got me extra interested..
<tem> Hello?
<IhrFussel> Would you recommend upgrading to 18.04 at release day? Do you think it will be stable enough by then?
<cfhowlett> why
<cfhowlett> wait for 18.4.1 IMHO
<IhrFussel> I'd honestly rather want an up-to-date system earlier than approx July
<cfhowlett> your box, your choice.  but it's not like 16.04 will suddenly break just because there's a new release
<cfhowlett> I wait for xx.1 because it captures the first round of bug fixes.
<IhrFussel> I'm on 16.04 rigth now and kernel 4.0.0 probably has some flaws 4.15 doesn't have
<cfhowlett> ah. understood.  while I don't upgrade my system, I do maintain a virtualbox with the latest shiny stuff.
<tem> Hi
<tem> Xubuntu gets stuck at retrieving file 75 of 75 on the installation screen for me
<artem> g
<artem> helli
<artem> hello
<artem> привет
<artem> здравствуйте
<artem> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$%$$$$$$$
<artem> копрал я обосрался
<Kumool> hello
<diego_> Hello
<Ovsyanka> hello! I have a question. There is two versions of linux-image installed on my system. And I can't understand why. I got linux-headers-4.13.0-37 and linux-headers-4.13.0-38. I used `aptitude why` and it says that `-37` installed because `p   firmware-crystalhd              Suggests linux-image`. But `-38` provides `linux-image` too. Why the `-37` still installed at my system?
<Ovsyanka> there is print of `why`: https://pastebin.com/wUjCENjr
<Ovsyanka> As I see the package, that suggests linux-headers-4.13.0-37 is `p` (purged).
<Ovsyanka> And I run `apt autoremove` before check all this.
#xubuntu 2018-04-11
<Kumool> cancelled XArchiver from compressing and it ended up crashing xorg
<Guest16431> Hi. The (plain) Ubuntu iso image (transferred to USB) provides an option for dual-boot installation, leaving the OEM Windows in one partition.  I'm not seeing that in the Xubuntu installer. Am I missing sth?  Thx.
<krytarik> Guest16431: The installer is the same fwiw.
<Guest16431> krytarik: That's not what I'm seeing.
<Guest16431> It provides an option to partition the disk, but it shows no evidence of an existing NTFS partition.
<flocculant> Guest16431: is this the same machine? and did you do the windows/ubuntu dual boot already on it?
<Guest16431> I successfully installed dual-boot ubuntu/windows on this machine.  But I want Xubuntu/Windows.
<flocculant> Guest16431: run this command in a terminal and paste the resulting url please from the live session: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<Guest16431> flocculant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5S9d9s3xBq/
<flocculant> Guest16431: you didn't successfully install a dual boot - if that's all the drives - you installed ubuntu over windows
<Guest16431> flocculent: Ah. So it appears. Ouch.
<Guest16431> flocculent: Thanks for taking a look.
<flocculant> no problem
<flocculant> well - not problem looking for you ;)
<flocculant> Guest16431: ftr - krytarik is correct - the installer for all the desktop *buntu's is the same
<Guest16431> OK, leave that on the record. Along with a footnote that Guest16431 is hallucinogenic.
<flocculant> :)
<Guest16431> I do appreciate the help, hope you don't mind a little attitude.
<flocculant> I didn't see any attitude
<Guest16431> OK, then another question: I'm running fdisk 2.27.1, and I don't recognize the available partition types.  In particular where's NTFS?
<flocculant> on the same machine?
<Guest16431> yes
<flocculant> that would be the machine that you overwrote the ntfs partition with the ubuntu install then ...
<Guest16431> It gives options for "Microsoft reserved", "Microsoft basic data", etc.
<Guest16431> Now I'm trying to repartition the disk, will re-install Win10 on a small NTFS parttion.
<flocculant> that's probably the EFI partition
<Guest16431> Sorry, I wasn't clear:
<flocculant> oic
<Guest16431> Not looking at an existing partition table. I'm creating a new one. But I want to create an NTFS partition.
<flocculant> aah right - not sure what partition type numbers are in fdisk - I tend to gparted :)
<Guest16431> My recollection was that was an option in fdisk. But it seems they've changed the names and numbers. (Or I'm still hallucinating.)
<Guest16431> Ah, good idea.
<Guest16431> Trying gparted...
<flocculant> don't touch the efi partition
<Guest16431> K, thx for the tip.
<flocculant> Guest16431: nor /dev/sda2 - not sure what that is - but suspect something to do with efi install
<Guest16431> Gparted is very handy! FTR (as long as we're maintaining one) it seems that NTFS == "Microsoft basic data".
<flocculant> ok - thought it might be, but not sure enough to break your partitioning ;)
<Guest16431> OK, now I'm stuck at the same place. Don't want to screw it up again:  I'm at the "Installation type" window (similar to this: https://itsfoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Install_Ubuntu_Windows_Dual_Boot_5.jpeg).  How do I tell the installer to work on /dev/sda3 (my ext4 partition) and not overwrite the entire disk?
<Guest16431> (Picture is only illustrative, that's not my partition table.)
<Guest16431> Is the "Device for boot loader installation" the same thing as the 'partition that Guest16431 wants to install Xubuntu on' ... ?
<flocculant> no
<flocculant> I'm short on time now - so quickly - did you create an ntfs AND linux partition in gparted?
<Guest16431> yes
<Guest16431> both visible in my new partition table, along with efi and ext2.
<flocculant> ok - so select the partition you want to install to - then use it from there - might need to right click to use the partition and set up mount point etc
<Guest16431> Ah, just select? I tried to make it too hard. Here goes..
<Guest16431> ...
<flocculant> the Device for boot loader - is exactly that - the bootloader not the os
<flocculant> gtg now - time to sort out the day
<Guest16431> Thanks for the help
<flocculant> np - real life wakes up now :p
<terminalator> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcurl.so.4: version `CURL_OPENSSL_3' not found
<terminalator> How does one fix this issue?
<terminalator> Nvm, I fixed it by installing libcurl3
#xubuntu 2018-04-12
<maxes> Mahlzeit liebe Gemeinde
<maxes> Ich würde gerne meine Favoriten im xfce Menü bereinigen und einen eigenen Ordner (z.b. rechts unter "Zubehör") anlegen und diesen befüllen.
<maxes> Unter "Einstellungen -> Menübearbeitung" habe ich den Ordner angelegt, aber ich wollte eigentlich nicht für jeden meiner Favs einen eigenen Starter erzeugen.
<maxes> jemand eine Lösung?
<knome> !de | maxes
<ubottu> maxes: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<maxes> ok! dachte der Channel ist mehrsprachig...
#xubuntu 2018-04-13
<drb1> Hi, has anyone ever edited the accels.scm file in ~/.config/?
<drb1> I'm trying to disable F11 as the fullscreen toggle key in terminal
<xubuntu22d> where do i find the docker in xubuntu ?
<drb1> docker?
#xubuntu 2018-04-14
<jk^> may i install and update apps and/or OS while i have apps opened, even if those opened apps are the same ones i'm updating in the same moment?
<genii> Yes. Altough some may require a restart after, like Firefox
<sm0rux> I try to help a friend to get Xubuntu 16.04 on a six years old Fujitsu-Siemens laptop with a brand new SSD disk. Everything looks normal except it say "Operating System not found" when rebooting after installation. Any solution to this?
<Kumool> keyboard app shortcut > xdotool key XF86AudioNext > win+PageUp fails (is it simply impossible to bind anything in xubuntu?)
<Kumool> i've been trying for days
<knome> Kumool, fails in what way?
<Kumool> it doesnt work
<jhon> hello guys
#xubuntu 2018-04-15
<brian_wilson> silly question: is it possible to make the panel hide completely instead of making it just a couple of pixels wide?
<Kumool> brian...
<Kumool> why you leave after asking
<xubuntu07i> ?
<cfhowlett> !
<Draconiator> so it turns out an 8GB SSD for a Xubuntu installation is perfect.  Wanted one to put in here, because didn't need themassive 8GB one I had with WinXPon it :P
<f00> hi..i have blurred fonts in the youtube search bar ... how to avoid that?
<jarnos> What could be setting DPMS setting afterwards during bootup? It overrides settings of Xfce4-power-manager shortly after.
<jarnos> Standby time becomes 120
<jarnos> seconds
<jarnos> https://askubuntu.com/q/1015701/21005
<jarnos> BTW Could Power Manager Plugin show presentation mode stat in its panel icon?
#xubuntu 2019-04-08
<n-iCe> I'm staying in xubuntu.
<Makerblaker> good idea!
<n-iCe> I know.
<n-iCe> I have been using it for years, suddenly I get bored and try others distros
<n-iCe> And always going back to xubuntu.
<gnrp> hm, anybody knows how you can *spontaenously* change the DNS server system-wide with dnsresolv?
<gnrp> I mean, like being on a computer, having a connection established, and then wanting (without GUI) to change the DNS server
<diogenes_> gnrp, try with dnsmasq
<gnrp> diogenes_: Can you replace resolvconf with that?
<gnrp> sorry, resolvconf was the name I was meant to say, not dnsresolv
<diogenes_> gnrp, it takes over the systemd-resolved
<gnrp> Uhm, wanted to thank him, but now it's too late
<zoidberg> Hi there
<zoidberg> i found a problem with the latest installation media, as when i install from that, the resulting system is broken, it does not come back from sleep (resulting in a black screen) and updating kernels make problems with the resume device not being found
<zoidberg> i installed with a crypted lvm
<zoidberg> i tested it with 2 thinkpad x230 t with different downloads (the md5 is ok)
<zoidberg> and a t410
<zoidberg> its all the same with all devices  so it shouldnt be the hardware.
<zoidberg> also an older installation which i moved with my disk from my t410 to my x230 works fine (with the same kernel)
<zoidberg> these behaviours are really strange
<brainwash> which xubuntu release is that?
<n-ice> hi
<zoidberg> 18.10
<zoidberg> brainwash: the 18.10 iso was downloaded via torrent and http mirror
<zoidberg> so it is not a problem with the mirror
<n-ice> uhm
<n-ice> let me read
<n-ice> using usb?
<zoidberg> yes
<n-ice> format it as ext4
<n-ice> then use unetbootin to make the usb install
<n-ice> then try again
<n-ice> is what I would do
<zoidberg> i dd the iso to the usb stick
<zoidberg> i doubt formating it in ext would make any difference
<n-ice> I would try what I said above.
<brainwash> it's most likely this bug then  bug 1801609
<ubottu> bug 1801609 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Fails to deactivate dpms off mode after user initiated wake-up events(not system-suspended, just locked and dpms active)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801609
<zoidberg> ah
<brainwash> intel gpu related
<zoidberg> ok
<zoidberg> but its only with new installations
<brainwash> possible
<zoidberg> also it is not possible to install new kernels, as update-initramfs moans that the resume variable is not set
<brainwash> read comment #24
<brainwash> it may be the case that the xorg intel driver is not installed
<brainwash> so, either replace install/setup the intel driver correctly, or disable or replace light-locker
<zoidberg> i have one of those broken systems here
<brainwash> for kernel related questions I would suggest to head over to #ubuntu-kernel
<zoidberg> i will see if te module is loaded
<zoidberg> ok
<zoidberg> i will now try 18.04
<zoidberg> if that works
<zoidberg> and kubunut
<brainwash> 18.04 is the LTS release
<zoidberg> to rule out that it is a problem with the iso
<brainwash> with long term support
<zoidberg> i know but i can update from 18.04 to 18.10 if the update doesnt work its something else
<zoidberg> as i wrote the update of the initramfs fails as well
<zoidberg> now i will try kubuntu 18.10
<zoidberg> ah, but that probably doesnt use xorg
<zoidberg> :-(
<n-iCe> try lubuntu
<zoidberg> i am pretty sure there is something wrong with the iso file, but we'll see
<brainwash> what problem are you trying to fix?
<knome> n-iCe, try #lubuntu (:
<n-iCe> why
<brainwash> I don't think that switching to kubuntu will solve a kernel related problem
<knome> me neither
<n-iCe> he wanted to try kubuntu I recommended lubuntu which is lightweight so he can check faster the error
<knome> and i'm pretty sure there is nothing "wrong" with the ISO, as the checksum is correct...
<knome> n-iCe, the comment was partly ironic.. :P
 * n-iCe laughs
<knome> and tbh, i don't think changing the flavor - to kubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu mate or what have you - really helps in this case...
<zoidberg> i dont think that this is a kernel related error, if it woirks with kubuntu i have proven that
<knome> i don't have the numbers, but i'm pretty sure it's damn hard to match the md5sum of any ISO. given the benefit of doubt, i'm pretty sure something should be much more messed up than this.
<knome> the issue you are having isn't exactly an uncommon one...
<zoidberg> which one
<zoidberg> the waking up one
<knome> yes
<zoidberg> or the update-initramfs one
<knome> let's put it this way: if the ISO was faulty, i'm pretty sure you wouldn't have an installed system at this point
<zoidberg> because i could live with the not coming back from sleep for the next 2 or 3 kernels
<brainwash> the black screen on resume bug has already been explained
<knome> all kinds of things are done to the files on the ISO when installing, so if anything was wrong with the files regarding, say kernels, the installation would have failed
<zoidberg> this is what i am wondering about as well, but it is so reproducable
<knome> maybe your hardware has some specific common things?
<zoidberg> this is what i thouht as well, but i tested it with 2 different thinkpads
<knome> yes -- all thinkpads though :P
<zoidberg> and even took the hdd from the t410 (xubuntu 18.10) and put it in the x230 and it worked
<zoidberg> yes all thinkpads but different cpu and graphics
<zoidberg> also what does update-initramfs have to do with the cpu
<knome> shouldn't have to do anything -- but again, as we do not know where the issue is, it's just guesswork.
<knome> but again, it's unlikely the ISO, because a broken ISO would likely lead to the md5sum not matching -- or the installation failing completely
<zoidberg> i dont mean broken when downloading, but broken on the server
<knome> you mean "has a bug"?
<zoidberg> maybe some commit somewhere broke something
<knome> sure, it likely has many bugs ;)
<knome> you're the first one reporting this issue.
<zoidberg> maybe there are not that many crypted fresh installations...
<zoidberg> because it should work as far as i know
<knome> 19.04 is coming out very soon, you could try that
<knome> well this isn't xubuntu-specific, and i'm sure there are enough similar ubuntu installations that we would have a bug report for this
<zoidberg> is it? maybe its a installer bug. i will see. if it doesnt work as well i will report a bug
<zoidberg> i could even bisect this problem but nobody got time for that ;-)
<knome> due to be released on the 18th
<zoidberg> hmmm yea
<knome> (the hint is in the version number: 19 for 2019, 04 for april... and releases usually happen around the halfway point of a month)
<zoidberg> jap i know but most of the time i dont realize
<knome> heh :)
<zoidberg> most of the time it is a oh a release, nnnnice
<zoidberg> because newer is always better
<zoidberg> as new bugs are better than old ones
<knome> well, for me it's the "oh it's already april of XX" symptom
<knome> or "wait, it's the UI freeze week" panic
<knome> not so much lately any more, but historically it has always taken me by surprise..
<knome> anyway, time for other adventures... good luck with the issue(s)!
<knome> o/
<zoidberg> knome: thank you
#xubuntu 2019-04-09
<xubuntu68i> Hello, I have a screen tearing on AMD 5350 APU,HD8400 cpu + gpu, on 2560 x 1080, in 2D desktop fresh installation. What I can to do now ?
<xubuntu61w> Hello all! Does anyone know how to add in Thunar symbolic icons of sync process and status on folders and files included in the Dropbox folder like the ones in Nautilus? It used to be a Thunar-dropbox package in the store back in 14.04 and 16.04 but not in 18.04.
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu61w: thunar-dropbox-plugin ?
<pmjdebruijn> not sure if that's the same or not
<xubuntu61w> Hi! Thanks for the response! I've installed thunar-dropbox-plugin but this plugin only adds submenu context, meaning that when right-clicking on a file or folder it gives you the options of moving the item in the Dropbox folder to be uploaded etc. You can see here what it does: https://github.com/Maato/thunar-dropbox
<xubuntu61w> I am looking for something that was possible back in 14.04 & 16.04: http://www.linux-magazine.com/var/linux_magazin/storage/images/dropbox_png/244033-1-eng-US/dropbox_png_reference.png
<donaldkbrown> Hi everyone. I'm having a bit of weirdness on Xubuntu 18.04. The other day, my panel was missing. So, I used ALT+F2 to run xfce4-panel --preferences. It said it wasn't running and asked if I wanted to execute, so I did. Then it said how the panel couldn't be changed because it was running in Kiosk mode. After a reboot, it was missing again, so I followed the same process and this time I checked "save session for future logins" before re
<donaldkbrown> booting. Now, every time I boot, the same two dialogues (asking if I want to execute and then saying it is running in kiosk mode) appear upon log-in. Anyone know what's going on?
<Spass> hello donaldkbrown, can you see something weird in your session options? open 'xfce4-session-settings' and see what's listed in the Session tab - https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-session/preferences#session
<Spass> ad when you want to start the panel, just type "xfce4-panel" in that Alt+F2 window, no need to run that command with "--preferences" first
<donaldkbrown> Nothing too weird. xfce4-panel is listed as "Immediately" under "Restart Style".
<donaldkbrown> I've cleared my saved sessions. I'm going to try logging out/back in and seeing if it continues acting weird.
<donaldkbrown> Clearing saved sessions and not saving my current one worked. Panel is back, no dialogues about Kiosk mode. However, I did get a "System Problem Detected" dialogue this time. I might just go back to stock Ubuntu.
<Spass> you can see files in /var/crash/ to see what's causing the problem
<donaldkbrown> Yep, just checked. Looks like it's Keybase related, so I'll hold off on switching DEs for now :P.
<Spass> :)
<Spass> if that "report a bug" dialog will be showing on every start, you can then try to remove all files from /var/crash/, it helps sometimes for that issue
<pikapika> .seen diogenes
<xubuntu28w> I've just installed Ubuntu from a mini.iso on a USB drive, chose Xubuntu, but it boots into the command line.
<Spass> how did you choose Xubuntu? by installing "xubuntu-desktop" metapackage?
<xubuntu28w> Yes
<avatar> hello
<avatar> is it possible to emulate right mouse button on touchscreen?
#xubuntu 2019-04-10
<xubuntu74w> I have a laptop that is permanently connected to a T.V. is there a way to setup the output in Pulse Audio permanently to HDMI, whenever I shudown and restart the laptop, it keeps defaulting to the laptop speakers.
<Spass> xubuntu74w, isn't there an option in the "pavucontrol" for that?
<Spass> you shout be able to mark an output device as default iirc
<lopta> Is there a PowerPoint player that works on Xubuntu?
<brainwash> lopta: libreoffice impress
<lopta> brainwash: Thanks.  I was hoping for something lighter and more complete (it didn't work with the test files).
<brainwash> lighter? not sure if that is possible
<lopta> Perhaps I just need to find the right video player to plug into it though.
<brainwash> maybe WPS Office or SoftMaker FreeOffice offer better compatibility
<brainwash> both free
<lopta> Thanks, I'll write those down.
<lopta> As an office suite I really do like LibreOffice.
<lopta> ...this was more for a kiosk application.
<lopta> Well, that and the training rooms.
<xubuntu98w> Need some help and direction on this Error = Xfce4-notifyd: fatal IO error 11 (resource temporarily unavailable) on X server : 0
<xubuntu98w> This message came after doing an "sudo apt udpate" on version 18.04
<xubuntu98w> and a lot of other Errors followed after this top listed error
<xubuntu98w> After logging in on my laptop, I receive a box asking me to report my troubles and yet it does not
<xubuntu98w> report what the errors are that this box wishes to report.
<xubuntu98w> So I'm guessing that it has to do with this apt updating upgrading ......
<avatar> hello
<Spass> xubuntu98w, you can look at your /var/crash/ folder and see the file names of files in there, they should tell you which package/program is causing a trouble
<avatar> is it possible to emulate right mouse button with touchscreen?
<avatar> also dubleclick(tap?) don`t work properly
<avatar> #join #ubuntu-pl
<xubuntu98w> Thanks Spass for the assist of where to go next. ....
<xubuntu98w> I will check this area and see what is next.  It looks like there is going to be some issues to work through ...
<xubuntu98w> Thanks Again !
<avatar> i want to use xubuntu on winpc tablet
<avatar> i added 32 uefi boot and .. wifi works, touchscreen works
<Spass> as great as Xubuntu is, I don't think that it's the best option for a tablet, just my opinion
<avatar> Spass, this tablet has 1GB of RAM and 16GB for storage ...
<Spass> well, in that case it's not good for gnome3... but yeah, you probably have to make some tweaks to the Xfce interface to make it more touchscreen friendly
<avatar> Spass, xubuntu is working, only sound and few other devices is not working
#xubuntu 2019-04-11
<xubuntu73w> Hi, I am installing xubuntu on a Mac mini.
<xubuntu73w> It is doing this wired thing where it is using only the center portion of the screen.
<xubuntu73w> The UK does not stretch full screen
<xubuntu73w> *ui
<xubuntu73w> Has anyone seen this problem?
<Eickmeyer> xubuntu73w: That likely has something to do with your video chipset. If it's nVidia, it's a common problem on macs.
<Eickmeyer> Other than that, there are some tweaks that need to happen in my experience to get the OS to make full use of the mac, but that varies model to model.
<xubuntu73w> I see.
<xubuntu73w> Actually xubuntu 16.04 was okay.
<xubuntu73w> But my USB got corrupted somehow and thought I might want to try 18
<Eickmeyer> Considering 16.04 is nearing end-of-life this month, that was probably a good idea. However, as with any mac, it probably requires a little tweaking to get it to work properly.
<Eickmeyer> Sadly, it's been a long time, so I don't quite know what resources to give you.
<xubuntu73w> Right
<xubuntu73w> I will try to look around some more.
<Eickmeyer> Okay. Best of luck, and the #ubuntu IRC room is also a resource for you.
<Eickmeyer> It's much busier than here, and supports #xubuntu equally.
<xubuntu73w> Cool
<xubuntu73w> Out for now
<xubuntu73w> exit
<OldSwabbie> Every Time I login, I have to report a crash.  I have found this file named _sbin_plymouthd.crash. My version is 18.04 and from an Answer from Askubuntu - suggested for this version to do an apt-get install plymouth-x11
<OldSwabbie> I have tried this and received this message - unable to locate ....
<OldSwabbie> Other suggestion were to - chown or chmod - both to location /lib/plymouth  ..  Would this be the proper location of this program ?
<diogenes_> OldSwabbie, run: sudo apt update then apt search plymouth
<krytarik> OldSwabbie: Do you usually get the boot animation Plymouth provides or not?
<OldSwabbie> I have run your suggested update previously.  Would I still need to execute it again for this process and always prior to any install ?
<diogenes_> no
<OldSwabbie> Since my original install, the answer would be, No.  This issue has occurred two normal independent update then upgrades since the install ....
<OldSwabbie> libplymouth4/bionic-updates,now 0.9.3-1ubuntu7.18.04.1 amd64 [installed]
<OldSwabbie>   graphical boot animation and logger - shared libraries
<OldSwabbie> plymouth/bionic-updates,now 0.9.3-1ubuntu7.18.04.1 amd64 [installed]
<OldSwabbie>   boot animation, logger and I/O multiplexer
<OldSwabbie> These showed up among others listing ....
<OldSwabbie> plymouth-label/bionic-updates,now 0.9.3-1ubuntu7.18.04.1 amd64 [installed]
<OldSwabbie>   boot animation, logger and I/O multiplexer - label control
<OldSwabbie> This additional and three (3) others .....
<diogenes_> scroll thru that list and look for plymouth-x11
<OldSwabbie> plymouth-x11/bionic-updates 0.9.3-1ubuntu7.18.04.1 amd64
<OldSwabbie>   boot animation, logger and I/O multiplexer - X11 renderer
<OldSwabbie> This showed up as the last item that was listed ...
<diogenes_> sudo apt install plymouth-x11
<OldSwabbie> BTW, diogenes - Thanks for the assistance ! ....
<diogenes_> no problem
<OldSwabbie> Here is a partial results :  (Reading database ... 178290 files and directories currently installed.)
<OldSwabbie> Preparing to unpack .../plymouth-x11_0.9.3-1ubuntu7.18.04.1_amd64.deb ...
<OldSwabbie> Unpacking plymouth-x11 (0.9.3-1ubuntu7.18.04.1) ...
<OldSwabbie> Setting up plymouth-x11 (0.9.3-1ubuntu7.18.04.1) ...
<OldSwabbie> update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<OldSwabbie> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools (0.130ubuntu3.7) ...
<diogenes_> !pastebin | OldSwabbie
<ubottu> OldSwabbie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OldSwabbie> I would thing the proof would be in doing a Restart and log back in to see if this is now corrected ....
<OldSwabbie> Thanks for the instruction for this Newbie of the IRC ....
<diogenes_> ok reboot
<OldSwabbie> OldSwabbie is back .....
<OldSwabbie> It looks like I have some more work to do.  I received another report button to press and the named file was only slightly different _sbin_plymouthd.0.crash  ......
<diogenes_> you could try: sudo systemctl disable plymouthd
<diogenes_> the; sudo update-initramfs -u
<diogenes_> reboot
<OldSwabbie> Got it and will try even though it is 0200 in Ohio and will also update you as the results per execution ...
<diogenes_> maybe first you need a nap?
<OldSwabbie> I need more than a nap especially when you have Sleep Apnea ....  good comment he, he ....
<OldSwabbie> first command results = plymouthd.service does not exist  ....   This could be the issue due to my other updates along with upgrade and that it wasn't there and now something is needing this service ....
<diogenes_> sudo apt install plymouth
<OldSwabbie> results = plymouth is already the newest version (0.9.3-lubuntu7.18.04.1).  0 upgraded,  0 newly installed,  0 to remove and 15 not upgraded.  ....
<diogenes_> did you install the system or upgraded?
<OldSwabbie> I installed fresh from DVD from Linux Mag more than four (4) months ago and did not receive this issue until I had done a more recent, like say two (2) weeks ago a matched set of sudo apt update and then upgrade ...
<diogenes_> then it might be a bug, you could try: sudo apt purge plymouth
<diogenes_> reboot
<OldSwabbie> Ok !  see you on the other side .....
<OldSwabbie> Received a =  dpkg : Warning :
<OldSwabbie> While removing lightdm, directory ' var/lib/lightdm-data ' not empt so not removed  ....
<OldSwabbie> Should this be a worry ? ? ...
<diogenes_> lightdm should not be involved
<diogenes_> pastebin the entire output
<diogenes_> before hitting Y
<OldSwabbie> But that was the Warning.  Yes was already entered and this was the resultant output ....  First time for pastebin ...
<krytarik> Well, that will have left you without a display manager, i.e. login screen.
<OldSwabbie> still want a pastebin or should I recover or reinstall lightdm ?
<diogenes_> OldSwabbie, something is very wrong with yoursystem.
<diogenes_> first you got plymouth installed but no plymouthd service
<diogenes_> then you went ahead to purge it but it hooked up the lightdm
<OldSwabbie> Yeah,  I guessed at that after the report button showed-up ....
<diogenes_> OldSwabbie, run this: apt list --installed | grep lightdm
<OldSwabbie> you got it ... and to use pastebin is this done seperately or with imgur,  this is my confusion at this point ....
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<diogenes_> you open https://paste.ubuntu.com
<diogenes_> paste the output and share the link
<OldSwabbie> Here is the address -- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4nF6BM93sr/  .....
<OldSwabbie> Thanks for the patience ....
<OldSwabbie> Would you still want the purge listed information ? ?
<diogenes_> no problem
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> and run: sudo apt install lightdm
<OldSwabbie> Got it !  ....
<OldSwabbie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vt2Mvhvgb5/  ....
<diogenes_> OMG
<OldSwabbie> What ! ? ?
<OldSwabbie> Holding on install at this time,  just-in-case .....
<diogenes_> that's insane amount of important packages that have been removed, run: sudo apt install light-locker lightdm xubuntu-artwork xubuntu-core xubuntu-default-settings xubuntu-desktop
<diogenes_> and don't reboot untill those all finish installing
<OldSwabbie> Then Thanks !  for that OMG .....
<OldSwabbie> I figure that this may take a while,  from your comment of experience .....
<diogenes_> normally when you purge plymouth it should only remove its related packages and not touching your other system packages but this one was unexpected, no clue what is that and why did it remove even lightdm, very strange and weird.
<krytarik> diogenes_: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/lightdm - because lightdm depends on plymouth.. for some reason.
<diogenes_> krytarik, oh that's wrong in my opinion, i wasn't aware of that because i'm using a slightly different distro now but well, that's sad they did hook it up to lightdm.
<krytarik> diogenes_: I went back till Trusty on packages.u.c and it's there already too.
<OldSwabbie> setting to run this lengthy install,  any other info prior to execution ?  I'm not sure which Mag was the DVD was from since I do have Linux Format and Linux Pro also and I would have to check which to inform you it actually came from for your info possible needs .....
<diogenes_> krytarik, not on debian strectch: https://packages.debian.org/stretch/lightdm
<diogenes_> stretch*
<diogenes_> OldSwabbie, if you continue having this issue AND if it's your only working machine and you have no others, then i'd strongly recommend you BEFORE rebooting, download the latest LTS xubununtu iso, write it to a flashdrive or burn it to a DVD and just have it nearby in case you gonna end up with a broken system so you have a media to re-install it from.
<OldSwabbie> Understood and this is why I had created this install with a separate mountable -- slash Home directory and I have not backedup as yet.  So this laptop will be left on till your suggestion and backed up home, then  .....
<diogenes_> if it has a separate /home then it's ok and you still need to have an installation media with you and then all is fine, now i'm gonna be offline for a short while, there is plenty people here that could help you further on, good luck.
<OldSwabbie> Since it is almost 0330 and I need my beauty rest,  I'm going to set it run the install and then download the LTS iso  ...   Here I go and thanks to all your support .....
<OldSwabbie> The full line of installed ran only about > 8 minutes <, and I have captured the text from execution of the install command.  ....  I then captured the results after saying Yes ....  I will create two new pastebin if requested.  I need to get some sleep and I will leave the system on and running ....
<OldSwabbie> Here is the pastebin for prior to executing the line of Installed  --  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jp3cmTWff8/
<diogenes_> nice
<diogenes_> any errors?
<OldSwabbie> AND here is the text of the Command AFTER execution  --  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DDHg45d7J3/
<diogenes_> you should be fine, now run: sudo apt upgrade
<diogenes_> let's make sure u got the latest upgrades
<OldSwabbie> Here is the text results Pastebin for this Upgrade command  --  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tKqJWkP6yW/  .....
<OldSwabbie> My wife will be up in about two (2) hours for her Work .....
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> now you gonna have to reboot
<diogenes_> and it should be ok
<OldSwabbie> I have Not executed the Upgrade and I have not downloaded the ISO ....  I a bit light in my head needing rest, at this time and need to sleep and leave this system running .....
<diogenes_> that's the best idea i suggested at the beginnjng.
<OldSwabbie> I will now say Yes and it should not be long for it to execute,  I guess.  I see that we are on the same page as to leaving the system up and running and the Human to obtain rest .....
<OldSwabbie> Had a slight interruption with my Wireless connection while at about 70% of the progress bar and then it reconnected and then completed....  Making a final pastebin for this info .....
<diogenes_> ok
<OldSwabbie> Here is the resultant Pastebin for the Upgrade processing -- FYI  .... --  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6d48RB4kJP/  ....
<diogenes_> looks good
<OldSwabbie> I have say that this is my first time to use IRC for support of anything and I have to say even though I am becoming a bit hazy ...  This has been a Positive experience and I again Thank You !
<diogenes_> you can now rest with no worries
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<OldSwabbie> Thanks !  I am now going to leave everything as planned and pickup in my AM after hopefully at least six (6) hours of rest considering I have Sleep Apnea .....  Your assurance is appreciated ! ....
<diogenes_> ok sleep well!
<OldSwabbie> I will say Good Morning for where ever you are and also Good Night ......
<ochosi> and gtk is at fault (sort of) for not ensuring the tooltips are shown within the display constraint7
<ochosi> woops
<Swizzy> Hey everybody I am curious about one thing in particular. I am running Xubuntu LTS 18.04 on my Intel NUC. This small computer only has a combined headphone/Microphone jack. Generally speaking will Xubuntu support adapters that split the signal into mic/headphone jack?
<Swizzy> IF NOT, what about usb adapters that provide Headphone/mic jack? (though I would much prefer not to use a usb port for that)
<gnrp> Swizzy: I would have thought this is already supported?
<gnrp> I am on a Thinkpad X1 Carbon here and I think I used that functionality already
<Swizzy> Okay that's good to hear. Just wanting to make sure before I purchase one
<gnrp> don't take my word for granted, though!
<gnrp> I have no way to test it right now, but I have already been using that, pretty sure
<Swizzy> Because if I remember correctly, using a headphone that has mic/headphone (like the iphone headset) didnt seem to work on my thinkpad some time ago
<gnrp> actually, let me check
<gnrp> yes, works. Tested with Bose something 200 headphones (in-ear noise canceling) and a 6th Thinkpad X1 Carbon
<Swizzy> ah sweet, thanks !
<Swizzy> Will see if anyone else has an opinion on the matter, but this does push me towards actually selling my desktop computer and only using the nuc
<gnrp> if you want that, is another question.... ;)
<gnrp> I personally would never trade my desktop for a nuc or anything similar
<Swizzy> I mean here is the deal, it has a decent two core Processor with hyperthreading
<Swizzy> 8GB of RAM and an m.2 ssd
<gnrp> I mean, the big benefit of a desktop for me is that I can upgrade it (GPU, RAM, CPU, infinite HDDs/SSDs) and that I can replace parts if something break
<gnrp> s
<Swizzy> almost no energy consumption. It does have its appeal to me
<gnrp> if you have space constraints, it totally makes sense
<Swizzy> Also not being able to play classic wow when it comes out will save me from losing all my free time >:>
<gnrp> hehe, that I can understand. ;)
<gnrp> on the other hand, are you sure it won't run on modern integrated GPU? It is 14 years old, after all
<Swizzy> They are releasing an upgraded version
<Swizzy> Its not running on the old engine, just looks that way if you want to
<Swizzy> I mean maybe at 720p.. but I don't think I want to do that to myself
<gnrp> how decadent! :O
<gnrp> :P
<gnrp> but that might actually be an option for me. Although there are too many other games to be played first
<Swizzy> But well the NUC can run Runelite (an open source oldschool runescape client)
<Swizzy> and also SNES emulation should be okay, maybe even N64(?)
<gnrp> I was actually thinking of mor emodern stuff. Things that I always thought I should be playing, but never did, like Bioshock
<gnrp> what nuc do you plan to buy? I guess the integrated gpu might sitll be pretty performing?
<gnrp> anyway, looking at the time, I have to go to bed. gn8!
<Swizzy> Goodnight!
<Swizzy> I already have the NUC up and running, just looking at an adapter because the whole not having headset is a pain
#xubuntu 2019-04-12
<bleb> when i log in i keep getting a message saying that ~/Downloads does not exist and i should make sure it exists
<bleb> it does exist though
<bleb> anyone know what might be wrong?
<pmjdebruijn> bleb: and there was much rejoycing :)
<pmjdebruijn> woops
<Soid> hello friends there is a form or a set of programs that allow me to have total control of the networks
<diogenes_> Soid, by total control you mean what?
<Soid> See the connected equipment, see the internet consumption, restict access or grant it, anyway.
<diogenes_> Soid, wireshark, etherape.
<diogenes_> about limiting internet speed have a look here: https://www.tecmint.com/wondershaper-limit-network-bandwidth-in-linux/
<Soid> and how can I create a hotspot, with only one router and xubuntu 18 64bit ?? How can I limit the user's time? I mean that a computer lasts a certain time connected, either by wifi or LAN ??
<Soid> and from what I understood about your link, it helps me limit the internet, and I do not want to limit it to see who consumes more and why.
<diogenes_> Soid, take one problem at a time.
<Soid> I'm sorry, but for me everything is a single problem because the problem is that there are intruders in my Wi-Fi network and I need to detect them, and eliminate them, plus I have clients who hope to connect, and I need to allow them but for a limited time. ,
<diogenes_> Soid, what do you need by intruders?
<diogenes_> s/need/mean
<Soid> if I could detect them, I could capture the mac address and give it to the router to avoid its connection, since the route shows me a line that I do not understand very well incomplete admas
<Soid> diogenes_, I did not understand
<diogenes_> Soid, if your network is being attacked then there's very little you can do because with modern technologies (Wifi Jammer and stuff that can kill your wiwi signal or capture your handshake and so on...)
<diogenes_> that's why the companies that are mostly concerned about security, they use ethernet
<diogenes_> one thing your could try to add a bit more protection is to make a hidden network, stop SSID broadcast and connect to the network only by manually typing the SSID
<diogenes_> unfortunately routers are pretty much vulnerable nowadays.
<Soid> let's not go to cyberterrorism is not an attack or anything from the other planet. The word of the key is simply spread by internal leaks, that is, they give the Wi-Fi key to their friends and they use it without paying, I just want to identify and block those intruders.
<diogenes_> Soid, check this out: https://github.com/k4m4/kickthemout
<diogenes_> Soid, here is how you block a mac adress via firewall: https://askubuntu.com/questions/410023/blocking-specific-mac-address-from-contacting-me
<diogenes_> it should albo be available in the routers settings
<Soid> to block the mac I do not have so much problem the router gives me the option, although I still do not understand very well how the LAN part works but the WI-FI part if I just give it the mac and I say it has no access and go.
<Soid> download wireshark, ettercap and I do not understand how they are used
<diogenes_> Soid, https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=13&v=TkCSr30UojM
<vp11> does xubuntu call back home? any telemetry process running by default?
<diogenes_> vp11, none of those.
<vp11> thanks!
<diogenes_> no problem.
<brainwash> it does when you open Firefox
<brainwash> which sends telemetry to Mozilla
<diogenes_> lol
<diogenes_> that's why use Falkon browser.
#xubuntu 2019-04-13
<xubuntu83w> hey @all i have a dumb question: where can i find the source code for xubuntu 18.04 64 bit?
<brainwash> xubuntu83w: you enable the Sources repository and then download it (apt source <package>), or you can find it on launchpad
<miniuser> Hello
<miniuser> Anybody Russian?
<miniuser> hello
<vp11> a month ago my laptop was randomly freezing and it was due to the amdgpu drivers.
<vp11> got that fixed and it didn't happen again... but two days ago I experienced it twice, but looks like the log says it's not amdgpu anymore
<vp11> maybe something related to cpu and firefox? I'm noob at logs if someone wants to give a look: https://paste.debian.net/1077463/
<diogenes_> vp11, pastebin inxi -Fx
<vp11> https://paste.debian.net/1077475/
<vp11> it's a thinkpad a485
<vp11> in theory it's "Ubuntu certificated" or something like that
<diogenes_> lenovo is one of the least linux friendly machine
<vp11> I really wanted a laptop that doesn't run with Intel and ubuntu.com told me this one is good to use linux (https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201808-26387/)
<vp11> although I'm not using Ubuntu, ofc :P
<diogenes_> vp11, you could try to add this to your grub kernel parameters and do a grub-update: processor.max_cstate=0
<vp11> alright, I will try that later. thanks again diogenes_
<diogenes_> no problem.
<etronik> I'm having one of those "can't login to xfce" / "xfce login loop" issues under 18.04...help, TIA
<brainwash> etronik: sounds like something for which you can find solutions easily via a quick web search
<etronik> brainwash: yes! I've searched and searched and there are all different causes that are not mine
<etronik> brainwash: it's very definitely NOT something you can find solution quickly...  I've tried all the most common stuff
<brainwash> so, what have you tried so far? telling us this would save us some time
<etronik> removing .cache/xfce4;  renaming .config/xfce4; re-installing xfce; chaging perms on Xauthority
<etronik> ahh copying .config/xfce from /etx/xsomthing/xfce4 to ~/.config
<etronik> asking in #ubuntu, asking in #xfce
<brainwash> did you check ~/.xsession-errors?
<etronik> not yet no, that was gonna be my next step
<etronik> as I've only read about that just now
<brainwash> etronik: any luck?
<xubuntu06w> hello
<Spass> hello xubuntu06w
#xubuntu 2019-04-14
<kadiro> hello
<kadiro> I want help about lirc
<djtravz> Hello, I am doing a new installation of xubuntu and installing windows alongside. I can't resize the partition more than 32 mb. Why is this?
<diogenes_> djtravz, first install win then xubuntu
<djtravz> I will need to resize the partitions after I install windows
<djtravz> So I want to make sure that I can before I go through with too much effort in installation
<diogenes_> install win the from win with the help of easeus partition manager create free space.
<djtravz> Once I have them both installed, if I need more space in either one of them I want to make sure that I can still resize both of their partitions
<hans_> got an old computer from 2005 running 17.10, a couple of months ago an update made the start menu and desktop icons disappear
<hans_> i tested 18.04 in live, and 18.04 is also affected
<hans_> it's running an ancient nvidia GPU, i tested both the nvidia legacy gpu driver and the X-org driver, didn't make a difference
<diogenes_> hans_, and the question is?
<hans_> any idea how to make the start-menu visible again?
<hans_> (and the desktop icons)
<diogenes_> by start menu you mean whisker menu?
<hans_> sure, the 1 that opens when you press the windows button
<diogenes_> right click on the panel > panel > add new item and look for whisker menu there
<hans_> https://i.imgur.com/LvpgAmD.png
<hans_> its configured, it's there according to the panel configuration thing
<hans_> ... but it's not visible
<hans_> i guess it crash while attempting to start or something
<diogenes_> in terminal run: sudo apt intstall -f
<hans_> 0 everything, 0 to update 0 errors ~
<diogenes_> then you got no broken packages, i's assume it's some misconfigs and a good start would be if you create a new user and login as the new use and see if everything works there.
<hans_> i don't think that will make a difference as the xubuntu live system was also affected, but ok i will check
<diogenes_> i've never had a problem with the live system.
<hans_> ok i made a new user and logged in, same issue.
<hans_> (did n't
<hans_> (didn't make a difference)
<brainwash> share your ~/.xsession-errors log file via a pastebin service
<hans_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q524SCWm5G/
<hans_> (that's from the brand new user, first time login)
<brainwash> is xfce4-panel running as process? or xfdesktop
<hans_> yes both of them, according to ps -A | grep -i xfce4
<hans_> both of them are running
<brainwash> ohh. the panel should be running, you only miss the menu.
<brainwash> those wrapper-2.0 entries in the log file are related to whiskermenu
<hans_> (i miss the desktop icons as well)
<brainwash> desktop icons are handled by xfdesktop
<brainwash> open a terminal window and run "killall xfdesktop; xfdesktop"
<brainwash> see if that gives any output
<hans_> as root or as logged in user?
<brainwash> as user
<brainwash> you can try with xfdesktop --enable-debug  too
<brainwash> that will print additional debug output
<hans_> error: no protocol specified
<hans_> (without --enable-debug)
<hans_> it said more than that but the rest is localized to norwegian
<hans_> .. should i try to translate that back to english?
<hans_> roughly translated: could not understand the arguments: could not open the screen
<brainwash> for that you can use LC_ALL=C
<brainwash> like this: LC_ALL=C xfdesktop
<hans_> set that as an enviorment variable before starting xfdesktop?
<brainwash> or export it beforehand
<hans_> kk
<hans_> now it said (xfdesktop:2679): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. \n Using the fallback 'C' locale. \n Failed to parse arguments: Cannot open display: (blank, but i get the feeling that it would put a display name/identifier here if it had 1)
<hans_> oh sorry
<hans_> i forgot a line
<hans_> it also said: No protocol Specified
<brainwash> mmh
<hans_> on the line before it said "Failed to parse arguments"
<brainwash> can you make it work by specifying the display?
<brainwash> DISPLAY=:0 xfdesktop
<hans_> yup
<hans_> now it started but gave a lot of errors (but still running)
<brainwash> errors or just warning?
<brainwash> warnings
<brainwash> I think xfdesktop tends to print quite some theming related warnings
<hans_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sQQrtWDcNn/
<hans_> that's what i got (but it's still running)
<brainwash> I guess the next step would be to see what the xfce settings daemon does
<brainwash> XFSETTINGSD_DEBUG=1 xfsettingsd --replace --no-daemon
<brainwash> it's responsible for setting up the environment
<hans_> sorry busy a bit, checking if Lubuntu 18.10 is affected
<brainwash> lubuntu?
<hans_> yes, much like Xubuntu it's an ubuntu-based distro based on... LXDE, iirc
<hans_> (its
<brainwash> I know that
<brainwash> but why not check with xubuntu 18.10 or 19.04 (dev)?
<hans_> because now i know that it's not XFCE-specific and not Xubuntu-specific: original Xubuntu 17.10 is not affected, fully up-to-date 17.10 is affected, Xubuntu 18.04 is affected, and Lubuntu 18.10 is affected
<brainwash> probably not that easy to go back and try to reproduce the bug again
<brainwash> as 17.10 is not supported anymore
<hans_> right, but 18.04 is also affeccted
<hans_> is Xubuntu 16.04 supported?
<brainwash> the update history of the 17.10 installation could be useful
<brainwash> Xubuntu 16.04 is supported for 3 years
<hans_> meaning support ended like a couple of days ago?
<brainwash> pretty much I would guess
<brainwash> the Ubuntu core (main repository) has support for 5 years
<brainwash> so, you need to somehow pinpoint the update which breaks the desktop
<brainwash> also, the output of this command may give a hint:
<brainwash> XFSETTINGSD_DEBUG=1 xfsettingsd --replace --no-daemon
<brainwash> update history is located in /var/log/apt/
<brainwash> if still present
<hans_> is it normal that it use a long time to execute? xfsettingsd
<hans_> it has printed a lot of info but then just kinda froze
<hans_> still running but not outputting anything
<hans_> here is what it has printed so far, but it's still running: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rHM2xX5n2B/
<brainwash> it should keep running
<brainwash> can you start xfdesktop now from another terminal window?
<brainwash> without DISPLAY
<brainwash> killall xfdesktop; xfdesktop
<hans_> in the middle of a reboot but once it starts, sure
<brainwash> I mean after starting xfsettingsd manually
<brainwash> it seemed to launch fine according to the output
<hans_> yup will do
<brainwash> with that I assume that xfdesktop should launch without issues also
<hans_> got no output when running xfdesktop
<hans_> i assume it daemonized
<hans_> yup its running in the background
<brainwash> with icons visible?
<hans_> no
<hans_> icons are still invisible
<hans_>  / not present
<brainwash> maybe another
<brainwash> killall xfdesktop; xfdesktop
<hans_> i added -w to that command, but nothing
<hans_> no output and no icons
<hans_> (i have confirmed with thunar that there is a text file on the desktop that should be a dedicated icon, if nothing else)
<hans_> (thunar can see the files there as it should, when running thunar from the terminal)
<hans_> btw a long time ago i learned that as a general rule of thumb, it's a good habit to add -w to your killall command, because by default killall does not wait until it's actually dead, that's what the -w flag does, and commands like `killall xfdesktop; xfdesktop` may try to start a new instance of xfdesktop before the previous has exited
<hans_> (reminds me of "avoiding race conditions" in multithreaded programs :p)
<brainwash> not really sure what to suggest at this point
<brainwash> any luck with checking the update history?
<brainwash> 17.10 is dead, so it's not easy to check for changes online
<brainwash> as info about that release has been removed mostly
<brainwash> other than that, you could do some testing with a different distribution
<brainwash> you mentioned that the computer is from 2005
<hans_> |-/var/log/apt/term.log: text/plain: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/TIMQhYSyRG7lQ8j2ATvXhA/raw?password=FmzCPPTd1FESETA82_zv
<hans_> |-/var/log/apt/history.log: text/plain: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/2YBhC~dq7OqCy3ba2NKy2A/raw?password=iFdnhC6RkoKWRO05GiIz
<hans_> here is a list of everything in the folder but with a lot of noise.. i can decompress everything if there's interest: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/owozYhTHLDyctYJtEaMKoA/raw?password=-mW7Op8iqY4JKY37x2Ck&fbclid=IwAR3-KlfQOLk-pL_ZjtTM-dJMQIOOAjEoMUjlqx7dMX8yHMz-u5gyfUxxeCM
<hans_> but..
<hans_> both of those logs on show stuff after the problem occured, i have to decompress the other stuff and maybe it's in there
<hans_> (logs from when the problem ocurred)
<brainwash> indeed
<brainwash> 2019-04-14
<brainwash> that's not relevant
<hans_> .. is there a command to just decompress every .gz file in a folder?
<gnrp> hans_: `for file in *.gz; do gunzip "${file}"; done`
<gnrp> ur `gunzip *.gz` should also work, I see...
<brainwash> 17.10 was supported until july 2018
<brainwash> that should be the last date for updates
<brainwash> you installed a bunch of remaining updates today
<brainwash> so, when was the last time you applied updates?
<brainwash> I would assume before july 2018
<hans_> yeah i installed all remaining updates today, hoping that would fix everything; it didn't
<hans_> here is links to most of the logs if anyone is curious, but i cba atm, testing if debian is affected. https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/IGOUTuG37a3enuS8t2-~xw/raw?password=sXcjp3c7aefDTRx476H4&fbclid=IwAR2oe2ZH9Cdvv2oJalQZ-cMYxJUwbBAwfaQCVJF8Dd2l6NuE9DEccyKEABs
<brainwash> history.log.1 2018-11-17
<brainwash> the first thing I would try it to boot with an older kernel version
<brainwash> from the grub boot menu
<hans_> i will try that, it has a lot of older kernels unpurged
<hans_> but right now it's busy resizing the ext4 partition
<hans_> (.. to be fair, it said "this operation may take a long time, are you sure?")
<brainwash> okay
<brainwash> but why do that while still debugging the problem?
<hans_> because i'm making a dedicated partition for a debian installation to see if debian is also affected. i was probably stupid to not just try the debian-live system, but i couldn't find a live-version of the "non-free/cd-including-firmware/"-builds of debian and.. stuff
<hans_> ok the resize is finished and i aborted the installation and booted back to xubuntu, but it's either set to hide the ask-for-kernel-menu (yes, it's an option to hide the menu while still having a countdown, and on some ubuntu distros that's even the default behaviour, which i find.. stupid), or it's set to 0-second-timeout (instant boot without asking), i'm not sure which yet
<brainwash> you have to press Shift after the BIOS phase
<hans_> Shift, gotcha
<brainwash> well, hold it
<hans_> great now it asked me
<hans_> got -16 -17 -19 -21 -25 -32 -39 -46
<hans_> before that they are all 4.13.0-
<hans_> and after that they are all -generic then 50% of them are (recovery mode)
<hans_> guess i should just try -16 then?
<brainwash> -46 was installed on 2018-11-17
<brainwash> should be the one that potentially broke the desktop
<brainwash> furthermore, intel-microcode was pulled in on that day too
<hans_> that could be related, it has an intel cpu iirc (don't remember which)
<hans_> Intel Core 2 6300 @ 1.86GHz according to /proc/cpuinfo
<brainwash> removing intel-microcode may be something worth testing also
<hans_> oddly the reboot sequence got noticably slower after the partition resize
<hans_> (i didn't remove space from the start, i removed space from the end of the partition)
<brainwash> I think it was added automatically in 2018 due to the recent intel vulnerabilities
<brainwash> but that CPU is way too old for any new patches anyway
<hans_> uhm
<brainwash> does the older kernel make the desktop work?
<hans_> is this a bad time to add that i added "nokaslr nopti" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub a long time ago? (long before the desktop broke)
<brainwash> not quite sure what those two change
<hans_> take away some of the overhead of the KAISER/SPECTRE mitigations, iirc
<hans_> .. but is unsafe
<hans_> (as in, makes it easier for a hacker trying to exploit those vulnerabilities)
<brainwash> but for that mitigation to have any effect you would need the proper cpu firmware, no?
<hans_> i think they're software solutions to hardware problems, unrelated to firmware
<hans_> anyway, both the -16 kernel and the -39 kernel are affected still, they make no difference :(
<kadiro> hello, I need to install an old kernel ( ex 4.8 ) but apt-cache gives me only 4.15 and so
<hans_> brainwash, should i try `apt remove intel-microcode` ?
<hans_> (and reboot?)
<brainwash> hans_: sure. it's possible that the initramfs for -16 was updated to include the new microcode.
<brainwash> but it would be pretty odd if that's the reason for the breakage
<hans_> running that it wants to also remove linux-generic and linux-image-generic
<brainwash> indeed
<hans_> "the following additional blah blah"
<hans_> should i continue?
<brainwash> it's a new dependency
<brainwash> you can reinstall linux-generic and linux-image-generic later
<brainwash> those are meta packages
<hans_> kk
<hans_> ok i removed them, should i reboot now or
<brainwash> right
<brainwash> kadiro: why do you need 4.8?
<hans_> i also removed the custom kernel boot options (on the basis that, as non-default configurations they're probably less tested)
<kadiro> brainwash, for a specific module that was working but the new kernel replaced it
<hans_> kadiro, named?
<kadiro> hans_, lirc_serial was replaced with serial_ir
<brainwash> I don't think that using an unsupported kernel version is the way to go
<hans_> brainwash, come to think of it, the nopti option is automatically applied if the kernel bugs flags say they don't need it, iirc
<kadiro> brainwash, the problem that i fellow all the guides, docs, helps without success
<hans_> .. removing intel-microcode and the custom boot options did nothing, problem is still present :(
<kadiro> i tried ir-keytable to replace lirc but nothing happen
<hans_> brainwash, kernel cpu bugs flags*
<hans_> ok, i guess i should go back to the debian test?
<brainwash> probably
<kadiro> I was thinking that my remote control is no longer work but the command mode2 still gives result also cat /dev/lirc0 and using my remote gives output and tested on windows just work out of a box
<kadiro> I lost my mind
<brainwash> you probably need to contact the module devs
<brainwash> installing 4.8 in ubuntu 18.04 may be possible, but it may be a bad idea
<brainwash> especially when you have that system connected to the internet
<kadiro> yeah i know that but i have no choice
<kadiro> 3 days without sleep trying to solve that problem and still no success
<kadiro> thank you brainwash for your help
<kadiro> In the docs they say that the new kernels can talk directly with any devices using ir-keytable but i can't make it happen
<brainwash> kadiro: did you find this? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2403337
<kadiro> brainwash, yes i did
<hans_> brainwash, in case you're curious, Debian 9.8 with xfce desktop was also affected
<brainwash> kernel version?
<hans_> is there some easy-ish way to check from the kernel?
<hans_> err, check from the iso*
<brainwash> internet says 4.9
<hans_> probably correct
<hans_> found references to Package: btrfs-modules-4.9.0-8-686-di
<hans_> in the iso
<hans_> so 4.9 yeah
<hans_> ok found this in the iso: Depends: kernel-image-4.9.0-8-686-di, crc-modules-4.9.0-8-686-di, md-modules-4.9.0-8-686-di
<brainwash> not sure how much more time you want to invest into this
<brainwash> you could test with a non debian based distro
<brainwash> or with something from before 2018
<brainwash> and then apply updates step by step
<KernelP8901> Morning/Evening All. I have a Atom Intel stick. It's a 32 bit UEFI and a 64bit CPU. I managed to get the OS to live boot by adding the 32bit EFI files to the USB however it's failing to install grub during the install process. I have manually added pool\main\g\grub2\grub-efi-ia32_2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8_i386 to try and resolve the issue but installer fails. Any ideas/advice on how to get this installed? Thanks :)
<hans_> you're installing ubuntu to a usb stick?
<hans_> (well, xubuntu)
<hans_> KernelP8901, ^
<KernelP8901> @hans_ from
<KernelP8901> Install media is USB and storage is EMMC
<hans_> have you tried 32bit xubuntu btw? does that install cleanly? (xubuntu still has 32bit systems)
<hans_> (probabky not what you want but it'd still be interesting)
<KernelP8901> That's the ISO I was using. I am now trying the AMD64 Xubuntu Beta (19.04) and this time I was lucky enough to find my USB3 to HDMI, VGA, Ethernet, USB 2.0 adapter so it can get online and download packages not included in the ISO
#xubuntu 2020-04-06
<RoadRunner> having problems connecting a printer to xub 16.04; troubleshooter says  'The CUPS print spooler does not appear to be running. To correct this, choose System>Administration>Services'. Where is that?
<RoadRunner> problems connecting new printer to xub 16.04; printer troubleshooter says CUPS service isn't running. Where do I find 'Services' to start it?
<RoadRunner> anybody in?
<well_laid_lawn> RoadRunner:  generally there's people about
<well_laid_lawn> but not everyone can answer every uestion
<RoadRunner> well_laid_lawn: do you know where Services are hiding?
<well_laid_lawn> RoadRunner:  serices are handled by systemd
<well_laid_lawn> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<well_laid_lawn> the second link has info for controlling services
<RoadRunner> thank you, had a quick look through; is the only way to deal with this through terminal - no convinient GUI app?
<well_laid_lawn> RoadRunner:  afaik no gui for services
<well_laid_lawn> it is pretty straight forward though
<RoadRunner> when I set up my xub 16.04 box, no printer was connected to it; perhaps that's why the needed service was disabled? on a new install with a connected printer, is the printer usually automaticaly set up without additional action by users?
<well_laid_lawn> I nevver use a printer so I can't say
<well_laid_lawn> but enabling and starting the cups service should be an easy start to sorting that out
<well_laid_lawn> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<RoadRunner> thank you :)
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<RoadRunner> well_laid_lawn: hmm, not much luck so far... to: 'sudo systemctl start cups.service' get 'Failed to start cups.service: Unit cups.service not found.
<well_laid_lawn> youu have to enable a service before starting it
<RoadRunner> ah
<well_laid_lawn> did you follow the printing links above ?
<RoadRunner> not yet, just your second link so far; but regarding enabling: to 'sudo systemctl enable cups.service' get 'Failed to execute operation: No such file or directory
<RoadRunner> well_laid_lawn: went through all of the links you suggested; my printer: brother hl-2040 was described by one user as working with xub 10  and both a driver and an install tool are available from Brother. But will do me any good if I can't enable 'cups'?
<RoadRunner> *will it...
<well_laid_lawn> RoadRunner:  I was afk. you might have to install cups - Lie I said I don't use a printer
<well_laid_lawn> maybe someone else can help with that in a bit
<RoadRunner> thanks anyway :); cups -Lie is full name of the package? Synaptic tells me I don't have it installed, so I gess I'll grab it from there
<RoadRunner> just suprprised it wasn't installed during the original install automaticaly...
<kryten> I'd check for "cups" though, "Lie" was just a misspelled "Like"..
<kryten> And fwiw, Xubuntu 16.04 is end-of-life for about a year now.
<RoadRunner> kryten: "Lie" lol - stupid me :) and yes I'll be transitioning to 20 when it becomes available.
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: 20.04 is up for testing now: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2020-April/004948.html
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: 20.04 is bleeding edge now; for now I just want to print with what I have and according to Synaptic I do have some cups stuff installed yet can't seem to enable that service
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Not too up on what it takes to enable printing, sorry :(
<RoadRunner> kryten: any suggestions on what may be preventing me from enabling cups?
<xu-help44w> I am having issues with HDMI Audio
<xu-help44w> It shows unplugged
<xu-help44w> no matter what
<xu-help44w> but the video is working
<diogenes_> xu-help44w, run: inxi -G | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share link
<Unit193> -c0 will strip colors and make it easier to read.
<diogenes_> inxi -Gc0 | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Glad to be of help.
<xu-help44w> Graphics:  Card: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] RS780M [Mobility Radeon HD 3200]           Display Server: x11 (X.Org 1.20.5 )           drivers: ati,radeon (unloaded: modesetting,fbdev,vesa)           Resolution: 1920x1080@60.00hz           OpenGL: renderer: AMD RS780 (DRM 2.50.0 / 5.3.0-45-generic, LLVM 9.0.0)           version: 3.3 Mesa 19.2.8
<xu-help44w> https://termbin.com/zskr9
<diogenes_> xu-help44w, look in pavucontrol > configuration
<xu-help44w> It shows
<xu-help44w> Digital Stero (HDMI) Output (Unplugged)\
<diogenes_> there are many options with HDMI.
<xu-help44w> all HDMI options are showing as unplugged
<diogenes_> xu-help44w, has it ever worked with linux?
<xu-help44w> haven't tried it before
<diogenes_> xu-help44w, maybe this could help: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032811/ubuntu-18-04-no-hdmi-audio-with-amd-radeon-hd-7870
<xu-help44w> tried it
<xu-help44w> but doesn't help
<xu-help44w> Reboot after the changes helps though
<xu-help44w> sound is working now.
<xu-help44w> Thanks for the help
<diogenes_> xu-help44w, what command worked?
<xu-help44w> pacmd
<diogenes_> ok good to know.
<xu-help44w> mkdir -p $HOME/binecho '#!/bin/bash# Temporary workaround to restore HDMI until kernel is fixed## Paste at command line:#    aplay -l | grep HDMI## Example return:#    card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]# That is card 1, device 3 so "1,3" and "_1_3"## If actual numbers are different than example, replace# the "1,3" and "_1_3" in
<xu-help44w> lines below with the returned numbers.#pulseaudio --killrm $HOME/.config/pulse/*waitpacmd load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:1,3pacmd set-default-sink alsa_output.hw_1_3pacmd set-sink-volume alsa_output.hw_1_3 35000' > $HOME/bin/fixHDMIaudiochmod +x $HOME/bin/fixHDMIaudioechocat $HOME/bin/fixHDMIaudio
<MoogusShow> Hullo. Is there a difference between installing the 20.04 daily now and waiting until the official release? I have used the daily on a virtual machine, but I want to go ahead and install it for real.
<Unit193> Technically there could be slight differences between if you installed now and installed with the final, but...Not dramatic.
<MoogusShow> But, I won't have to install the official release, I can just keep updating, right? Sorry for the very basic question.
<Unit193> Yeah.
<MoogusShow> Thank you. :-[
<jphilips> Two more days left in the #UbuntuTestingWeek, so all those interested to help improve the stability of this month's Xubuntu 20.04, please read this - https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-20-04-testing-week/
<Sumit44> i use xubutu, i want to transfer file from windows 10 to xubuntu through ethernet cable
<Sumit44> is it possible if yes pls help/guide. shall be grateful
<Sumit44> =L
<Sumit44> !! pls help
<ernalve> Hi, I'm receiving unwanted notifications with ads on the panel. How do I delete this? Is it malware? I have a screenshot if it helps.
<diogenes_> ernalve, screen.
<ernalve> https://imgur.com/a/xp2BVSg
<diogenes_> ernalve, maybe it's from twitter, i don't habla espagnol.
<sumit333> i use xubuntu i wanted to know can i transfer files from windows 10 to this xubuntu.
<sumit333> if possible pls help/guide
<sumit333> throgh ethernet cable
<diogenes_> sumit333, with samba.
<diogenes_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<genii> It is also now possible to enable NFS in Windows
<Hamilton> I'm getting accidental selection on right-clicking stuff...On rightclick the menu appears but it immedeatly selects the entry which my mouse is on
<Hamilton> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=591258#c79
<ubottu> Gnome bug 591258 in Widget: GtkMenu "Easy to accidentally select first option in popup menus" [Minor,Resolved: obsolete]
<Gunstick> greetings. 2 days ago I was here about lz4 in mkinitrd, well my repair did not work. system is unbootable. kernel panic "unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<Gunstick> tried to set up grub, wiith no effect
<Gunstick> it is an full disk encrypted lvm
<xu-help8w> i use xubuntu, i wanted to know can i transfer files from windows 10 to this xubuntu. if possible pls help/guidethrogh ethernet cable
<Gunstick> for m above problem, trying this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/844132/how-to-repair-boot-on-luks-encrypted-harddrive
<Gunstick> xubuntu can mount windows shares. that's probably the easiest way
<xu-help8w> how to setup
<Gunstick> xu-help8w: that on xubuntu the File Manager
<Gunstick> I cannot tell you how to set up windows to do a file share.
<xu-help8w> pls help i am novice
<Gunstick> maybe someone else can help but best idea is to ask in a windows group how to create a share on your network.
<xu-help8w> windows share if i do can i view it in xubuntu
<Gunstick> yes
<xu-help8w> in which forum i need to ask for setup of windows share
<Gunstick> The last time I installed a windows was in 1995, so sorry
<xu-help8w> ....
<xu-help8w> xUbuntu to xubuntu can it be possible
<xu-help8w> i mean both the pcs same od
<xu-help8w> os
<Gunstick> yes
<Hamilton> Gunstick, What exactly do you want?
<Hamilton> Do you want to for example share a directory over local WiFi network so files are accessible on browsers?
<Gunstick> It is not me but xu-help8w who wants that
<Gunstick> (I am still working on solving my kernel panic with grub)
<Gunstick> lol, now it wants to boot from the live-install I used to reconfigure grub!
<Gunstick> I guess this is my issue: no cryptsetup in initramfs, despite root being encrypted. why isn't cryptsetup by default copied to initramfs if there is an issue to make it work reliably? https://askubuntu.com/questions/381624/lvm-on-encrypted-partition-drops-me-to-initramfs-root-missing
#xubuntu 2020-04-07
<xu-help31w> hi
<xu-help31w> i have asus k570ud laptop and xubuntu 19.10 after i dist-upgrade to kernel 5.3.0-46 my laptop has noise sound from inside it but there isn't noise when i bott it with kernel 5.3.0-45
<Hamilton> Why can't I empty my Trash in thunar? It just quits the app
<Hamilton> lol shift + del  crashed thunar
<Cram> Hi, Can anyone assist please. My Ubuntu Studio 19.10 is very slow. Understood. I have 8gig ram, 160 HHD sata and Nvideo screen card which I've disabled now and the speed is not much faster. When changing between applications, opening applications etc it takes about 30 seconds to open and sometimesit does not open applications at all.On Mint I could
<Cram> find the system info but on this distro I have no idea where to find it.
<diogenes_> Cram, run: inxi -F
<jphilips> Today and tomorrow are the last days in the #UbuntuTestingWeek, so all those interested to help improve the stability of this month's Xubuntu 20.04, please read this - https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-20-04-testing-week/
<xu-irc60wsa> Hi. I followed the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<xu-irc60wsa> to disable network manager at startup
<xu-irc60wsa> ''Using Systemd
<xu-irc60wsa> Which subsystem is xubuntu running (upstart or systemd?)
<xu-irc60wsa> I can't re-enable it now.
<xu-irc60wsa> says networkmanager.service not found
<diogenes_> xu-irc60wsa, NetworkManager.service.
<xu-irc60wsa> lol this is sad. It worked. All because of capitalization.
<xu-irc60wsa> Do you know how to run an app with admin privileges at startup?
<diogenes_> xu-irc60wsa, yes.
<xu-irc60wsa> Please teach me
<xu-irc60wsa> btw I was probably a few minutes from re-installing xubuntu and you saved me. thanks
<diogenes_> !rc.local
<diogenes_> no clue if it still supports rc.local but try and see.
<xu-irc60wsa> says it's inactive
<xu-irc60wsa> (dead)
<xu-irc60wsa> Is there a guide somewhere?
<xu-irc60wsa> I couldn't find something to work
<diogenes_> https://vpsfix.com/community/server-administration/no-etc-rc-local-file-on-ubuntu-18-04-heres-what-to-do/
<xu-irc60wsa> I performed the instructions. I don't know where to find ''this file to execute commands at system boot''
<xu-irc60wsa> I couldn't find rc.local and I don't know how to open bin/sh
<xu-irc60wsa> Also I see I have some ''cron'' files. I heard I could use cron to do this but have 0 knowledge otherwise
<diogenes_> xu-irc60wsa, wait i'm a bit busy.
<diogenes_> xu-irc60wsa, ok what command you wanna rut at startup?
<xu-irc60wsa> I want to start an app I installed. I don't know what the command would be
<xu-irc60wsa> I was able to add it in startup settings but I think it doesn't work because it always needs admin rights
<xu-irc60wsa> It's a network manager
<diogenes_> you can't run the application without knowing the command.
<xu-irc60wsa> What would the command be for running an application? How can I find out.
<diogenes_> where is the application? in the menu?
<xu-irc60wsa> The application is already installed. It's in the session and startup applicaiton autostart menu where it can be selected
<xu-irc60wsa> It also has its own window when its running. An icon to start it appears in the start menu and on the desktop.
<xu-irc60wsa> Oh I think I found the command
<xu-irc60wsa> I went to the app's file's property, then launcher, and it shows there the command
<diogenes_> hover the mouse over or click edit and you get the command.
<xu-irc60wsa> Ok I got the command. I was also able to start a second instance lol
<xu-irc60wsa> status still says rc.local is dead (inactive) and the file isn't there
<diogenes_> xu-irc60wsa, i asked about what the command was.
<xu-irc60wsa> sudo /usr/local/{filename}/bin/run I'd rather not reveal the app.
<xu-irc60wsa> Maybe it wasn't installed. Maybe I added the application to startup by copying the command or selecting the file. I probably just selected the file.
<xu-irc60wsa> I just created a new entry in the  applicaiton autostart menu using the command
<diogenes_> what happens if you run in terminal: /usr/local/{filename}/bin/run
<diogenes_> without sudo
<xu-irc60wsa> ''authentication is needed to run .... as the super user'' asks for password
<xu-irc60wsa> Anyway I found a way to atleast block user error by preventing networkmanager from autostarting
<xu-irc60wsa> so I have to enable network manager, which reminds me to start the program.
<xu-irc60wsa> When I canceled it says ''request dismissed'
<diogenes_> sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<xu-irc60wsa> I got to this terminal I don't know how to use
<xu-irc60wsa> as before
<xu-irc60wsa> Shows [New file] and a bunch of ^[letters] [text] at the bottom
<xu-irc60wsa> like ^G Get Help
<xu-irc60wsa> at the top it says GNNU nano 4.3 and /etc/rc.local
<xu-irc60wsa> GNU*
<diogenes_> ok close the terminal and open a new one.
<xu-irc60wsa> Ok done.
<xu-irc60wsa> Writing your latest command gives me what I described to you
<diogenes_> i will be slow because multitasking so be patient.
<diogenes_> xu-irc60wsa, ok in the newly opened terminal run the following: pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY mousepad
<diogenes_> enter password and tell me when done.
<xu-irc60wsa> Before this I ran a restart test and I discovered that adding the program to autostart didn't do anything
<xu-irc60wsa> What is this?
<xu-irc60wsa> said could not connect
<xu-irc60wsa> bc I didn't have ntwrok manager on
<xu-irc60wsa> I connected to the internet and it still said connection refused
<diogenes_> xu-irc60wsa, i'd not suggest you to mess up with anything network related until you learn how it works and you know what you're doing.
<xu-irc60wsa> It's just openvpn
<diogenes_>  openvpn doesn't require the trickery you're doing.
<xu-irc60wsa> but I want the VPN to run at startup
<diogenes_> xu-irc60wsa, networking is a very complicated sience that people study for years so i'd advice you to first read the docs and manuals and also ask in /j #networking.
<diogenes_> science*
<xu-irc60wsa> Running the app myself at startup solves the problem. I just wanted to automate the starting of the program at startup
<diogenes_> and i tried to help.
<xu-irc60wsa> Thanks for that
<xu-irc60wsa> I'm trying crontab
<xu-irc60wsa> So I added to crontab
<xu-irc60wsa> @reboot [command]
<xu-irc60wsa> and I saved it and nothing happened
#xubuntu 2020-04-08
<xu-help27w> Hi,
<xu-help35w> My OS is telling it's 32bit even though I downloaded it as a 64bit system. I'm running on virtual box and have assigned it 3GB of ram. Anyone have any ideas?
<xu-help35w> Thank you in advance
<mtorpey> I'm excited about the release of Xubuntu 20.04, but I'm not sure when to install it for the most stable experience.  If I install using the daily/beta ISO now and just apt dist-upgrade when the final release is made, am I likely to have the same experience as waiting to install the final ISO?  Or would a clean install of the final ISO on the 23rd
<mtorpey> be better?
<mtorpey> (My plan is to use this install for at least 2 years)
<diogenes_> mtorpey, <mtorpey> (My plan is to use this install for at least 2 years) <<< if that's what you want then of course wait till the official release comes out.
<mtorpey> Thanks for the advice!  I'll hold off another fortnight.
<Hamilton> Does Xubuntu have a firewall by default? I installed i3. Does it mean it disabled it?
<diogenes_> Hamilton, run: sudo ufw status
<Hamilton> inactive :\
<Hamilton> It's active on Xfce session?
<diogenes_> Hamilton, sudo ufw enable
<diogenes_> then again:  sudo ufw status
<Hamilton> diogenes_, Any idea why it was disabled?
<diogenes_> Hamilton, how would i know.
<Hamilton> diogenes_, :) Actually it seems it is disabled on Ubuntu by default
<diogenes_>  systemctl status ufw
<cguking> is this good to run steam on?
<cguking> anyone online?
<Gunstick> how do I debug initrd which boot and then errors with xubuntu-vg not found
<Gunstick> in fact, cryptsetup is not in my initramfs, so it cannot decrypt the partition and activate the volume group. I tried everything to make an initrd containing cryptsetup, without luck. can anyone help?
<Gunstick> I am not the only one: https://www.onooks.com/dev-mapper-ubuntu-vg-root-does-not-exist-tried-all-the-usual-fixes/
<Gunstick> solved it with  apt-get install cryptsetup-initramfs
<Gunstick> but I still need to do the crpytsetup and vgchange manually on the initramfs prompt :-(
<JimiMM0JTx> here I go again.  this time installing on my Lenovo B50-30.  Had a great time on my other computer so far
<Kumool> I OUTTA HERE
<Kumool> finally got rid of buntu
<Kumool> :D
<JimiMM0JTx> what you replace with?
<Kumool> voidlinux
<Kumool> I must say, runit is such a good init replacement
<JimiMM0JTx> Not a fork!
<Kumool> :)
<Kumool> I mean, ?
<JimiMM0JTx> you can use runit on buntus ... it's in the repo
<Kumool> but then that leaves whatever service I install to be self managed
<JimiMM0JTx> yeah, fair enough.  Void looks really nice actually.
<Unit193> I'm fairly certain runit isn't usable in Ubuntu, only Debian.
<Kumool> So I'd have to read up on, minidlna, and write up an init, no matter how simple it is, self managing things is a nono
<JimiMM0JTx> Kumool, http://smarden.org/runit/ claims otherwise, but I didn't actually check the repo, so maybe you are right
<Kumool> why do everything yourself when you can be a part of a community that fixes shit together
<Kumool> I'm done using slackware for that very reason
<Kumool> it was a fun exercise, but I don't want to manage everything myself
<JimiMM0JTx> yeah, fair enough.
<Kumool> Well, I'm just learning about it. so far, I like it
<JimiMM0JTx> Did I say, Void looks really nice
<Kumool> I understand it, which I can't say the same for systemd
<JimiMM0JTx> Unit193 that message was meant for you
<Kumool> It's really really nice
<JimiMM0JTx> unit193  http://smarden.org/runit/ claims otherwise, but I didn't actually check the repo, so maybe you are right
<JimiMM0JTx> I like Lunar
<Kumool> what's lunar?
<JimiMM0JTx> Haha!  Yes, Lunar Linux.  IRC #Lunar
<Unit193> Perhaps another channel would be better suited for this discussion, one that isn't a support channel.
<JimiMM0JTx> Sorry. Unit193
<Kumool> oh, source based? http://www.lunar-linux.org/ last update in 2017!?
<Kumool> oh, sorry Unit193
<Kumool> welp, bb
<JimiMM0JTx> I'll catch you later Kumool. Thanks for the Void.  btw lunar is actively developed.
#xubuntu 2020-04-09
<peatb64> Hi, Yesterday I upgraded my laptop from 19.04 (or18.10. I'm not sure anymore) to 19.10. Since then I have one serious problem: browsers (firefox, chrome and chromium) now use immense amounts of CPU. When opening a new site it can take more than 10 seconds to load (even local intranet) and the laptop is frozen with 100%cpu. It worked like a charm
<peatb64> before the upgrade
<peatb64> Though I doubt it's hardware related, here are some specs: i5-7200U CPU @ 2.50GHz, 8GB mem. No swapping happening
<peatb64> any ideas?
<gnrp> peatb64: all websites?
<gnrp> peatb64: Maybe you can have htop running next to it
<peatb64> yes any site. top/htop gives the browserprocesses as using cpu. No i/o wait (SSD). Even changing to a different channel in rocketchat can take quit some time.
<peatb64> but for instance libreoffice still works fine
<peatb64> just tried, even running windows in virtualbox works as before
<xu-help26w> Hello everyone, Someone can help me? I was using Ubuntu 18.04 but I was able to use a second monitor and someone told me that I should change and use Xunbutu. Now I installed it but my second monitor with HDMI is still black with a no signal message. How can I fix it?
<korrigan> Hello all
<bikepunk> Hi
<xu-help81w> Hello, I have a question regarding the installation of xubuntu
<bikepunk> what is the reason to keep shipping gigolo by default while thunar already handles gvfs ?
<xu-help81w> If I try to install it from a USB stick I get the installation running, everything works until the installation fails and the window appears "the grub-efi-ia32 package failed to install into /target/"
<xu-help81w> Is there a solution?
<diogenes_> xu-help81w, how you partition the drive?
<xu-help81w> I don't know a lot in that topic. I just replaced windows on my netbook which has 32 gb of storage and didn't work anymore. I did not partition the drive manually
<brainwash> bikepunk: thunar does not offer an interface to establish connections
<xu-help81w> The slutions I found until now did not help. The notification "the grub-efi-ia32 package failed to install into /target/" reappears every time
<bikepunk> brainwash, thanks for the answer ;-)
<diogenes_> xu-help81w, of it's a 32bit UEFI.
<diogenes_> i haven't heard about such dinosaur PCs in a long time, try looking in BIOS if you can switch to the legacy mode.
<xu-help81w> ok thank you I will try that
<xu-help81w> No it does not give that option. The bios I have is aptio setup utility, it offers as boot options my bootable usb stick and a "built-in EFI Shell"
<xu-help81w> After the installation of xubuntu stops I get anoterh notification that xubuntu has successfully installed. But it doesn't appear as a boot option
<xu-irc83w> Hello!
<xu-irc83w> Anyone here?
<diogenes_> xu-help81w, what PC model?
<xu-help81w> I have a Odys trendbook 14
<diogenes_> xu-help81w, that would be a struggle to get xubuntu on 32bit only UEFI, better try MX-Linux, i've heard it has 32bit UEFI support.
<xu-irc83w> Maybe someone can help me. I've downloaded and installed xubuntu and only after the installation I've noticed that the checksum boot grub efi failed. Is there any way I can revert efi to previous state?
<xu-help81w> Ok thank you I will try that!
<diogenes_> xu-help81w, come with a feedback, i'm curious if it worked.
<xu-irc83w> Can anyone provide me at least with some guideline?
<xu-irc83w> What can I do?
<xu-irc83w> no one?
<kgb> ugh. :)
<xu-irc83w> Hi!
<kgb> xu-irc83w: hi, just installed now?
<xu-irc83w> yep!
<xu-irc83w> the .iso file md5 is the same as on the official page
<xu-irc83w> Would you say that is good enough?
<kgb> Sure, I guess, yes! :)
<xu-irc83w> Thanks for the response! The checksums are all good, I tampered with them by setting "bs" parameter while using "dd" command. '=D
#xubuntu 2020-04-10
<xu-irc26w> Hi everyone, i just started using linux, on a surface pro 6 with 2736x1824 pixel resolution. My problem is, everything seems so small, even with x2 scale. i'm using Xubuntu 19.10
<xu-irc26w> is there a more global permanent solution than going scaling one by one?
<well_laid_lawn> xu-irc26w:  have you tried setting a different resolution ?
<xu-irc26w> haven't tried, but because the resolution option only offers 2736x1824
<well_laid_lawn> you might have to set a new resolution
<well_laid_lawn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution
<ball> Hmm... how do I install sshd?  I tried "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<ball> I'll see if I can find the app store thing.
<ball> Nope.  Let me try rebooting.
<ball> Better idea: rebooting my awful wireless bridge.
<adminka-xu12> anyone know about telegram group of ubuntu
<ball> I've talked to Linux people on Telegram but don't remember the channel now.
<ball> Given time I daresay I could find them again.
<adminka-xu12> ok thanks bro..
<ball> What's the name of the executable for the software centre?
<Unit193> ball: Is it gnome-software?
<ball> Unit193: I'm not sure now but I've been able to get openssh-server and x11vnc installed ...now working on folding@home.
<ball> ...but my son has woke up, so I need to get him settled down.
<ball> He's *WIDE AWAKE*
<ball> ...at 02:47
<Unit193> Hour ahead of ya.
<nagirrok> morning fellow xbuntu users
<nagirrok> I have xubuntu 18.04.04 and I'm seeing constant requests to "daisy.ubuntu.com"
<nagirrok> is there any way to stop this
<nagirrok> I've googled it and it seems to be related with whoopsie
<Unit193> I was gonna say, pretty sure that's whoopsie.  Error tracking/reporting or something like that, service.
<Unit193> So, turn it off, disable it, or remove it to stop those.
<nagirrok> in particular with https://bugs.launchpad.net/whoopsie/+bug/991481 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/997200
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 991481 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "Constant dns traffic for daisy.ubuntu.com" [High,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 997200 in NetworkManager "Add NetworkManager connectivity config package" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<nagirrok> would apt purge whoopsie be safe to run Unit193?
<Unit193> I'd think so, check what else it wants to remove but I know I've done it in the past, nagirrok.
<nagirrok> it seems to be harmful
<nagirrok> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:  libwhoopsie0Use 'apt autoremove' to remove it.The following packages will be REMOVED:  whoopsie*
<nagirrok> done
<nagirrok> thanks for your Unit193
<nagirrok> + input
<mattys> Hello, I just want to ask if someone has experience with installing Openbox on Xubuntu. I tried everything on an article by Dottech but it doesn't work. Only my theme changed
<mattys> The article I tried: https://dottech.org/129812/how-to-install-openbox-xubuntu-linux/
<mattys> Is there a way how to change the session in the login screen?
<mattys> nevermind i got it..
<xu-irc45w> atom n270 supported?
#xubuntu 2020-04-11
<TDO|Denton> 'lo
<user|19430> Hi
<user|19430> Anyone online?
<diogenes_> !ask | user|19430
<ubottu> user|19430: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user|19430> Sorry... I'm new to xubuntu ... It's taking 3 minutes to boot but Ubuntu gnome takes 22 sec to boot ... I'm using 20.04
<user|19430> And is there a telegram group of xubuntu?
<diogenes_> user|19430, any kinds of bugs could happen to 20.04 at this stage.
<well_laid_lawn> user|19430:  try   systemd-analyze blame   in a terminal https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-analyze.html
<user|19430> It's showing fwupd.service on top ... Over a minute
<user|19430> ?
<xu-help98w> I have a problem installign lubuntu or xubuntu (either one would satisfy me). Now 'm back running ubuntu, since the sound dont work on xubuntu/lubuntu. Could someone point me in the right direction to a support forum where I could post details?
<cousteau> Hi!  Any recommendations for a simple audio recorder?
<well_laid_lawn> cousteau:  alsa comes with arecord
<diogenes_> cousteau, i use audacity.
<cousteau> ok thanks!
<cousteau> I just installed gnome-sound-recorder, but that doesn't seem to allow saving files
<cousteau> well_laid_lawn, well I was expecting something slightly less simple than a command line utility but I guess that'll do
<cousteau> ah never mind, I have a ~/Recordings folder now
<cousteau> (who was the genius who decided to put the record and stop buttons two miles apart though?)
<n-iCe> hi guys, can I make xubuntu to run faster settings the governors to always be in performance?
<well_laid_lawn> n-iCe:  if your cpu has that option sure you can
<n-iCe> how can I know sorry
#xubuntu 2020-04-12
<xu-help45w> Attempting to install Java 11.  All goes as expected until end: "E: Sub-process/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1).  I am a novice.  Please advise.
<xu-help45w> 18.04.4
<tomreyn> xu-help45w: what's the commands you were running, what's the full output the generated?
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> if you'Re working on the graphical desktop and copy + paste is not possible, post a screenshot to imgur.com instead.
<tomreyn> i notice you'Re using the web chat. if oyu had a proper irc client installed, such as heychat or weechat, you could also join the #ubuntu channel which is usually a little bit more vivid and also works for questions not specific to *x*ubuntu (i.e. to xfce / xfwm)
<sztefa> hello.
<sztefa> Since I've installed Xubuntu to my laptop, Wi-Fi doesn't work.
<sztefa> I don't know how to resolve the problem...
<sztefa> Lenovo S21e-20
<diogenes_> sztefa, so you use cable?
<sztefa> hello. since I've installed Xubuntu to my laptop (Lenovo S21e-20) Wi-fi doesn't work.
<sztefa> I don't know how to resolve the problem
<sztefa> What should I do?
<xu-irc75w> Hello to all, a question
<xu-irc75w> I'm brand new on Linux, reach Xubuntu and my old pc works like a charm. But I do have an issue. I installed audacity and there's no way that recognize my Mic plugged on console, neither my turntable...
<AgusLinux> Hello, I lost my previous messages, how can I log in to IRC with Android to this channel?
<krytarik> AgusLinux: 1.) https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/latest/%23xubuntu.html - there are the public logs.  2.) https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.mrarm.irc - I've tried and quite liked Revolution IRC earlier myself.
<krytarik> AgusLinux: As to your issue though, since it isn't specific to Xubuntu, you'll probably be better off with it in the general #ubuntu channel.
<AgusLinux> krytarik. Ok, and as new that I am...how do I access to ubuntu channel
<AgusLinux> by the way...Xubuntu works better in my computer than Ubuntu...weird
<krytarik> Not weird at all, since Xubuntu is much more lightweight than Ubuntu proper.  And type: "/join #ubuntu"
<AgusLinux> thanks krytarik I've send you a message about Revolution IRC
<krytarik> Yeah, responded there.
